# Trying To Conceive After Tubal Reversal



## Sagapo75

Hi ladies! This thread is for all of us who have had a tubal reversal and are trying to conceive and need the support of other ladies in the same boat. All are welcome!


----------



## future_numan

There are a few forums on here for ladies who are in the same boat as you !
I am currently TTC # 2 post TR baby.
I had my TR in May '08 - right tube is blocked - left tube is 4cm
Conceived via IUI in June '09 - Emily was born in Feb '10

Good luck with you journey:flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

HIYA!!! Here I am,,,me tater!!!!! TTC SOOO hard to conceive!!!! If this isn't the mo..well it's guna be so YAY!!!!!

Hi Future..look at YOU, having babies w/ a blocked tube..HOW AWESOME THAT IS!!!! That just gives me SOOOOO much hope I can't even take it...I'm psyched out now..that's just TOO awesome!!!! that's just wonderful!!!!

Well, just a lil intro to who I am..I'm 29 and my TR was Feb 2010 and 5MC into nearly a YEAR we are praying hard!!!! my 1st son went to heaven along w/ the rest of my fam in March of 05...he was 17mo.. but NOW I have a double blessing, Tate and Tahelon(almost 3 and just turned 4!!) they are the biggest greatest gift I could have on this earth:)
After A HUUGE heart change DH and I decided to have a TR and try for AS MANY as more children that the Lord would give us!!!!!!! We did SMEP this cycle and have a few more days to wait til testing !!!!YAY!!!!! I confuse EASILY and ask A LOT of q's and definitely repeat myself A LOT..so bare w/ me as I'm long winded~canNOT say ANYTHING in 20 words or less~ and probably NEVER will be able too:winkwink: 
I love my TR ladies and am on the journey w/ you and am in for the long haul!!!
can't wait to meet many new girls to travel through this with...we ALL need love, support, and encouragement...if I TRIED to talk to DH about everything I chat on BnB about his head would pop Off!!!!
Thanks for starting this thread Saga!!! love ya girl!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

HI Guys its me Kristina 28 I live in NY have 3 Beautiful kids Accalia 8 Kaden 6 and Trace who is soon to be 4 I had a Tubal during my c section for trace It was a young dumb decision i thought being so young and having 3 kids that would be just fine but boy was I wrong when Trace was one and a half I new I screwed up and thats when I started thinking about tubal reversal my gyno at the time told me there was nothing anyone could do for me and I had to deal with not being able to have anymore kids and thats when I went home and googled my options and learned that I could reverse my mistake :) I had my tubal in the begining of october 2010 and was told to wait until january to ttc but we started ttc right away.Im hoping that i started to early and thats why im still not preggo praying that this is the month :) love my tubal reversal girls!


----------



## tatertahelon

yay momma!!!! we started right away too..OOPS!!!!!
love my TR girls!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

LOVE your chart Momma, just checked it out!!!!!! Nice ticker too!!!!
Great job girl..keep up the good work!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks tater im trying :) 
How are you feeling? any symptoms? when are you girls testing? i feel so left out im feeling a little better this evening gotta play catch up lol


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi ladies, I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys and I been married to my hubby for 11 years. I had a tubal ligation after my 4th son was born. I had it done not by my choice, but by family members sticking their noses where they did not belong. I had symptoms of PTLS and my hubby and I wanted another baby. So on 6/7/10 I had a tubal reversal. Everthing went great. I have a tube length on the right of 6cm and on the left 6.5cm. When the family found out about the TR they were not very happy,but that's their problem not ours. I got my BFP on 1/22/11 and I'm currently 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our TR miracle !!! Welcome to all the new comers :wave:! Its nice to see you Saga, Tater and momma!! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Hey! Glad to be part of this thread. Im Ashley- and I think that's the first time Ive mentioned my name. Im 27, and have 2 kids- 7YO boy and 4YO girl. I had my tubal after my daughter was born and regretted it immediately- I had a lot of symptoms of PTLS and developed endometriosis AFTER the tubal, having never had it before. It caused scar tissue only on the outside of my uterus and on my bladder- so the inside of my uterus is cozy as ever, and hopefully by the middle of March it will have a guest!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Hey! Glad to be part of this thread. Im Ashley- and I think that's the first time Ive mentioned my name. Im 27, and have 2 kids- 7YO boy and 4YO girl. I had my tubal after my daughter was born and regretted it immediately- I had a lot of symptoms of PTLS and developed endometriosis AFTER the tubal, having never had it before. It caused scar tissue only on the outside of my uterus and on my bladder- so the inside of my uterus is cozy as ever, and hopefully by the middle of March it will have a guest!

I don't think I ever said~I'm Bethany!!!!!
That's SO crazy girl..could the docs explain why AFTER the TR all those things happened that you DIDN'T have BEFORE surgery? 

Rooting for mid march for ya girl...if we all conceived now-ish that'd be SOOO fantastic!!!! all our babies will have e-biddies all born around the same time!!!:cloud9:!!!!!!
Love the idea of that!!!!!!

:dust: to all my TR girls!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Thanks tater im trying :)
> How are you feeling? any symptoms? when are you girls testing? i feel so left out im feeling a little better this evening gotta play catch up lol

I feel nothing:dohh:but ya know what..I was TRYING to think back and really I don't remember noticing anything out of the ordinary BEFORE I saw the bfp...it's like a mental thing for me I think..it's ALL good, UNTIL I see those 2 pink lines then it's like BAM...
It's like not feeling sick until someone tells you ya are....so hopefully the lack of symptoms is just a-ok and in a few days I'll see that bfp!!! I've never implant spotted w/ any of my pregnancies, so not reallllly looking for that..but would be OK if it started!!!
Other than being SUUUPER cranky today :growlmad: and a headache most of the day I'm really good!!! 
I probably won't test until Sunday...that'll be 10DPO...
really, there's NOT much good to catch up on except for a new face here!!! don't waste your time on anything that's NOT positive!!!!!!!
Love ya girl..YOU FEELING BETTER?!?!?!?!?:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys and I been married to my hubby for 11 years. I had a tubal ligation after my 4th son was born. I had it done not by my choice, but by family members sticking their noses where they did not belong. I had symptoms of PTLS and my hubby and I wanted another baby. So on 6/7/10 I had a tubal reversal. Everthing went great. I have a tube length on the right of 6cm and on the left 6.5cm. When the family found out about the TR they were not very happy,but that's their problem not ours. I got my BFP on 1/22/11 and I'm currently 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our TR miracle !!! Welcome to all the new comers :wave:! Its nice to see you Saga, Tater and momma!! :hugs:

That's sooo annoying TTC, I mean, WHY do people think it's THEIR choice to cut OFF YOUR lifeline?!?!? Really, I can't even see how that could POSSIBLY be justified!!!!! I'm glad the Good Lord is blessing you w/ another baby and SOOOO soon, just goes to prove WHO is in charge:winkwink:
SO glad to be going through this journey w/ ya!!!!!
Want EVERY update!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks tater im trying :)
> How are you feeling? any symptoms? when are you girls testing? i feel so left out im feeling a little better this evening gotta play catch up lol
> 
> I feel nothing:dohh:but ya know what..I was TRYING to think back and really I don't remember noticing anything out of the ordinary BEFORE I saw the bfp...it's like a mental thing for me I think..it's ALL good, UNTIL I see those 2 pink lines then it's like BAM...
> It's like not feeling sick until someone tells you ya are....so hopefully the lack of symptoms is just a-ok and in a few days I'll see that bfp!!! I've never implant spotted w/ any of my pregnancies, so not reallllly looking for that..but would be OK if it started!!!
> Other than being SUUUPER cranky today :growlmad: and a headache most of the day I'm really good!!!
> I probably won't test until Sunday...that'll be 10DPO...
> really, there's NOT much good to catch up on except for a new face here!!! don't waste your time on anything that's NOT positive!!!!!!!
> Love ya girl..YOU FEELING BETTER?!?!?!?!?:hugs:Click to expand...

wow! welcome ashley and bethany!!! lol that sounds so weird hehe also hey there future and TTC (are first preggo momma on here!!!!) I really hope we all get our bfp! asap!!! 
Bethany im the same way I really dont think I had any symptoms either besides cramping and thinkin i was getting af so no symptom is a good symptom!!!! GRRRR hubby is hanging up some stuff for me and now he is trying to argue his way out of it! why cant men just do as they are told lol


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi future_numan! I see you have met the lovely TR girls. I am excited about this thread and happy to have you on board.

My name is Diana. I will be 36 in two weeks and my husband will be 42 this year. I have 3 wonderful kids, a 12 year old daughter and 8 year old boy/girl twins.

My twins were born in 2002 and shortly thereafter in 2003, I was divorced. In 2004, I had a TL. I came to the conclusion that I needed one for the dumbest of reasons and regretted it immediately. Then I started having PTLS symptoms and regretted it even more...THEN, I met the man who would be my husband in 2008 and knew even more what a mistake I'd made.

My husband has no children of his own and we knew we would want one...or two..together...so on October 15, 2010, I went in for my TR. It went smoothly with no complications and I was left with 5cm on the left and 6 on the right.

My doctor recommended that we start trying right away, especially in light of our ages...and we have followed his instructions to the letter...haha. 

It seems that each girl's doctor has told her something different about when to TTC...and even though mine said right away...my body definitely was NOT ready...but I think I am NOW...so I am hoping for a BFP soon...for me and all our ladies!!! I think 2011 will be a lucky year for us all!


----------



## Sagapo75

And by the way, we love having you in here, future_numan! And TTCbaby too! You guys are living proof that it CAN happen for us too! :winkwink:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks tater im trying :)
> How are you feeling? any symptoms? when are you girls testing? i feel so left out im feeling a little better this evening gotta play catch up lol
> 
> I feel nothing:dohh:but ya know what..I was TRYING to think back and really I don't remember noticing anything out of the ordinary BEFORE I saw the bfp...it's like a mental thing for me I think..it's ALL good, UNTIL I see those 2 pink lines then it's like BAM...
> It's like not feeling sick until someone tells you ya are....so hopefully the lack of symptoms is just a-ok and in a few days I'll see that bfp!!! I've never implant spotted w/ any of my pregnancies, so not reallllly looking for that..but would be OK if it started!!!
> Other than being SUUUPER cranky today :growlmad: and a headache most of the day I'm really good!!!
> I probably won't test until Sunday...that'll be 10DPO...
> really, there's NOT much good to catch up on except for a new face here!!! don't waste your time on anything that's NOT positive!!!!!!!
> Love ya girl..YOU FEELING BETTER?!?!?!?!?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! welcome ashley and bethany!!! lol that sounds so weird hehe also hey there future and TTC (are first preggo momma on here!!!!) I really hope we all get our bfp! asap!!!
> Bethany im the same way I really dont think I had any symptoms either besides cramping and thinkin i was getting af so no symptom is a good symptom!!!! GRRRR hubby is hanging up some stuff for me and now he is trying to argue his way out of it! why cant men just do as they are told lolClick to expand...

Lol! I don't know, but if you ever find out, PLEASE fill me in! HAHAHA!:haha:

You feeling better?


----------



## mommax3

TTC I to let others opinions make that horrible descision for me, its not like anyone ever came out and said enough kids but they make comments and still do, they say things like what are you crazy, have you really thought about this (duh it was a major surgury of course I thought about it) My favorite is you already have 3 thats enough! geez who are you to tell me whats enough?! we learned to not let other opinions interfere with our choices it just sucks we learned in such a hard way!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTC I to let others opinions make that horrible descision for me, its not like anyone ever came out and said enough kids but they make comments and still do, they say things like what are you crazy, have you really thought about this (duh it was a major surgury of course I thought about it) My favorite is you already have 3 thats enough! geez who are you to tell me whats enough?! we learned to not let other opinions interfere with our choices it just sucks we learned in such a hard way!

 I hear the same things momma and it is very annoying! No one in the family knows that I'm currently pregnant. When they find out you know what is going to hit the roof!! I have a sister-in-law that says she is christain,but she treats me bad! She is very hateful!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

BTW my name is Kathy.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys and I been married to my hubby for 11 years. I had a tubal ligation after my 4th son was born. I had it done not by my choice, but by family members sticking their noses where they did not belong. I had symptoms of PTLS and my hubby and I wanted another baby. So on 6/7/10 I had a tubal reversal. Everthing went great. I have a tube length on the right of 6cm and on the left 6.5cm. When the family found out about the TR they were not very happy,but that's their problem not ours. I got my BFP on 1/22/11 and I'm currently 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our TR miracle !!! Welcome to all the new comers :wave:! Its nice to see you Saga, Tater and momma!! :hugs:
> 
> That's sooo annoying TTC, I mean, WHY do people think it's THEIR choice to cut OFF YOUR lifeline?!?!? Really, I can't even see how that could POSSIBLY be justified!!!!! I'm glad the Good Lord is blessing you w/ another baby and SOOOO soon, just goes to prove WHO is in charge:winkwink:
> SO glad to be going through this journey w/ ya!!!!!
> Want EVERY update!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, we do know who is in charge Tater!! The lord has blessed each one of us by letting us find away to get our TR and having them done. He will also bless you, saga, and momma are with your miracles!! As he has blessed me!!!Dash when you start ttc you will also also be blessed with your miracle!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I LOVE the hateful "Christians":wacko:I mean, REALLY..wtheck?!?!?! 
I know a few myself...and those that are really good say-ers and really bad actors make LOUSY Christians,,,I'm by no means in the position to judge, but a lot of times it turns ppl off..HELLO, how could it not..my thing is *I* am NEVER going to make EVERYONE happy and I'll ALWAYS disappoint AND BE disappointed,,,BUT, as LONG as I know that what I'm doing is pleasing to the Lord, I can't always concern myself w/ what others think is best for ME 
So to say all of THAT, I just think it's SOOO WRONG that OTHERS feel they can play the role of stunting God's blessing and Perfect gift ~ Children..I'm really sorry I didn't know HIm before I made that choice...:( ....
you never let anyone steal your happiness girls..LIFE IS TOO short for alla that:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Hey! Glad to be part of this thread. Im Ashley- and I think that's the first time Ive mentioned my name. Im 27, and have 2 kids- 7YO boy and 4YO girl. I had my tubal after my daughter was born and regretted it immediately- I had a lot of symptoms of PTLS and developed endometriosis AFTER the tubal, having never had it before. It caused scar tissue only on the outside of my uterus and on my bladder- so the inside of my uterus is cozy as ever, and hopefully by the middle of March it will have a guest!

 Its nice to see you here to Dash!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow! Take care and a have a good night ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> TTC I to let others opinions make that horrible descision for me, its not like anyone ever came out and said enough kids but they make comments and still do, they say things like what are you crazy, have you really thought about this (duh it was a major surgury of course I thought about it) My favorite is you already have 3 thats enough! geez who are you to tell me whats enough?! we learned to not let other opinions interfere with our choices it just sucks we learned in such a hard way!
> 
> I hear the same things momma and it is very annoying! No one in the family knows that I'm currently pregnant. When they find out you know what is going to hit the roof!! I have a sister-in-law that says she is christain,but she treats me bad! She is very hateful!!Click to expand...

Momma - my family has said the same things. Some in my family are happy...and some are not. I am not sure that my mother will be happy for me, actually...but it's my life...she thinks 3 kids are enough....and I don't...and since it's MY uterus, I guess she doesn't have a vote...

TTC - I just saw that you said good night...see you tomorrow, Girlie! So glad we all made it over here together!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys and I been married to my hubby for 11 years. I had a tubal ligation after my 4th son was born. I had it done not by my choice, but by family members sticking their noses where they did not belong. I had symptoms of PTLS and my hubby and I wanted another baby. So on 6/7/10 I had a tubal reversal. Everthing went great. I have a tube length on the right of 6cm and on the left 6.5cm. When the family found out about the TR they were not very happy,but that's their problem not ours. I got my BFP on 1/22/11 and I'm currently 5 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our TR miracle !!! Welcome to all the new comers :wave:! Its nice to see you Saga, Tater and momma!! :hugs:
> 
> That's sooo annoying TTC, I mean, WHY do people think it's THEIR choice to cut OFF YOUR lifeline?!?!? Really, I can't even see how that could POSSIBLY be justified!!!!! I'm glad the Good Lord is blessing you w/ another baby and SOOOO soon, just goes to prove WHO is in charge:winkwink:
> SO glad to be going through this journey w/ ya!!!!!
> Want EVERY update!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we do know who is in charge Tater!! The lord has blessed each one of us by letting us find away to get our TR and having them done. He will also bless you, saga, and momma are with your miracles!! As he has blessed me!!!Dash when you start ttc you will also also be blessed with your miracle!!Click to expand...

THANK YOU for that word Honey girl..SERIOUSLY I will keep that with my..I nearly have a tear...:cry: but it's a HAPPY tear!!!
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

Y'all, my cramping is almost gone. I am feeling better...and the spotting is just about invisible now too. I started cramping last night...just weird uterine cramps...more discomfort than anything else...and they have been off and on all day today...and I spotted this morning...I am only 9dpo now...so the cramping started heavy last night on 8dpo...it's too early for AF because I always have a 13 or 14 day luteal phase...but who knows....Not sure what to think...I figure it could go either way...it could have been implantation...or it could be that my cycle is plotting against me...hehe.

I'll keep my fingers crossed and we will see.


----------



## tatertahelon

it's date night w/ DH girls..LOVE ya'll so have sweet dreams of EWCM and BFP'S!!!!! 
tty either later or tomorrow!!!
:hug: for my :friends:


----------



## mommax3

sag it sounds like implantation to me! FX for you gilrs yaaaay!!!!! 
Kathy its great to know your name :) I hope were going to be part of your preggo club soon :)


----------



## mommax3

Question my temps are higher then your temps on my normal days so when my temp goes up it will be off the chart, right? will the chart accomodate(sp)? hmmmm anyways your temps all look great! Im trying to brush up on temp charts


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Question my temps are higher then your temps on my normal days so when my temp goes up it will be off the chart, right? will the chart accomodate(sp)? hmmmm anyways your temps all look great! Im trying to brush up on temp charts

All it has to be is .2 to .4 degrees consistently higher! We'll help you keep an eye on it...it's so confusing...

And I am so hoping for implantation...I hope that is what it is...I hope, I hope, I hope...


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma, I D K MUCH about the temps...BUT the chart WILL accommodate for it..on mine it never showed anything higher than what my temp was..but today it was up in the 98's and it took the chart up to that degree(98) 
I hope that isn't confusing...I tend to be...
so no, I THINK to answer your q~it WON'T be off the chart...it'll be fine!! You doing great!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Future, how many more miracles do you and DH wanna have?!?!??!!!!! 
we want lots!!!
Just curious!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> sag it sounds like implantation to me! FX for you gilrs yaaaay!!!!!
> Kathy its great to know your name :) I hope were going to be part of your preggo club soon :)

i 2nd that and I also wanna be in the bfp clan!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## tatertahelon

FAITH..how's the sunshine state? Wait, IS FL the Sunshine state?! Ha, IDK!!
Anyway, How's the sunshine!?!?!?!
Is this a SMEP night girl!!! ROOTING FOR YA!!!!
Miss ya!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> FAITH..how's the sunshine state? Wait, IS FL the Sunshine state?! Ha, IDK!!
> Anyway, How's the sunshine!?!?!?!
> Is this a SMEP night girl!!! ROOTING FOR YA!!!!
> Miss ya!!!
> :hug:

Hello everyone :hi:

The Florida sunshine is feeling great! We just arrived this afternoon.

And YES this is SMEP night:haha: Opks are showing faint lines...hoping for a dark line in the next few days:thumbup:

I hope February is FULL of BFPs for the TR gals.:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?

I'm from good ole Pennsylvania!! UGH..love the summers HATE HATE the winters:growlmad: it never seems to end...
Does it really ALWAYS rain in Wash?!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> FAITH..how's the sunshine state? Wait, IS FL the Sunshine state?! Ha, IDK!!
> Anyway, How's the sunshine!?!?!?!
> Is this a SMEP night girl!!! ROOTING FOR YA!!!!
> Miss ya!!!
> :hug:
> 
> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> The Florida sunshine is feeling great! We just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> And YES this is SMEP night:haha: Opks are showing faint lines...hoping for a dark line in the next few days:thumbup:
> 
> I hope February is FULL of BFPs for the TR gals.:happydance:Click to expand...

Hey girl!!!
Horray for SMEP!!! DH and I decided we heart the week AFTER SMEP better than SMEP:haha: but he still wants his t-shirt!!!!!!!:winkwink:
Faint lines means it's coming!!!! how many are you testing a day Faith?!
I did 2 a day UNTIL the day before O..I ended up doing 3 and it was + pretty early and was SOOO glad I did that b/c later that day it was -...

Rooting for ya girl!!!! how many girls are here now??? 5, 6? wouldn't it be SOOO fantastic if we ALL had bfp's THIS cycle?!?!?!??!!?:thumbup:
Ohhhh yeah!!!!
Hope your sunny vaca is dreamy and baby FAITHHOPELOVE IS conceived during this trip!!!!!!
YAY!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

It doesn't *always* rain. It raines quite a bit, but we have actually had a lot of sunshiny days this winter. Its freezing cold, but sunshiny. Then again, there's the weeks we go with rain every day. 
I really feel for everyone on the east coast right now! We get very little snow here, but when we do its absolutely miserable!

I will gladly take my BFP next month! I'm fine with you all being one month ahead :) can't wait to hear how those tests on Sunday go!


----------



## mommax3

Hi faith good to hear from you :) hope your lines get super dark soon !!!!
Thanks sag and tater i will need your help lol
Im from a little hick town in NY :) We have so much snow it's crazy!!!! Hubby went on his snowmobil last night until 2am Im sooo jealous I got to stay home with my 3 fighting kids lol He deserves it he's a very hard worker and never takes much time for himself


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?

I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.

*Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...

And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...

But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...

It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...


----------



## tatertahelon

GOOOD morning girls!!!!!
UGH, the waiting is brutal:coffee:GAWSH

My temp had a pretty significant dip today, not sure what THAT'S about...I get confused about the .2/.4 increase/decrease thing...Still feeling darn good:wacko:
anyway, hope everyone is :)smiling!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I'm from good ole Pennsylvania!! UGH..love the summers HATE HATE the winters:growlmad: it never seems to end...
> Does it really ALWAYS rain in Wash?!
> :hug:Click to expand...

Which side of PA are you on? I used to live on the Jersey Shore before there was ever a show...and NO most of them are NOT like the show!! Haha...Most of them are very nice people...anyway, being on the Jersey shore, Philadelphia wasn't so far away...an hour, hour and a half...Philly is the only place in PA I have ever been...


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo: :loopy::yipee: :headspin:
NO, your eyes ARE NOT playing tricks on you, w/ those tests (the blue lines) if you DO test the 5 days early it's always SUUUPER faint..those are the tests I always use and once I get a + on those(like 4 or more:haha:) I like to go get a diff brand to prove it!!!!
a faint line is STILL a faint line...YOU ARE PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm soooo psyched out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You and TTC!!!!!! 2 preggers outta 5, I could make 3 and it'll just keep snowballing!!!!!!
This is osoooooooo exciting!!!! I'm doing a happy dance :wohoo:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wohoo: :loopy::yipee: :headspin:
> NO, your eyes ARE NOT playing tricks on you, w/ those tests (the blue lines) if you DO test the 5 days early it's always SUUUPER faint..those are the tests I always use and once I get a + on those(like 4 or more:haha:) I like to go get a diff brand to prove it!!!!
> a faint line is STILL a faint line...YOU ARE PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm soooo psyched out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You and TTC!!!!!! 2 preggers outta 5, I could make 3 and it'll just keep snowballing!!!!!!
> This is osoooooooo exciting!!!! I'm doing a happy dance :wohoo:Click to expand...

Was yours so light that you thought..."Am I imagining things???" Because that is what is going through my head right now...I mean it is LIGHT. I had to look for it...and I was just about to toss it when I was like...wait a MINUTE...what is THAT?


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wohoo: :loopy::yipee: :headspin:
> NO, your eyes ARE NOT playing tricks on you, w/ those tests (the blue lines) if you DO test the 5 days early it's always SUUUPER faint..those are the tests I always use and once I get a + on those(like 4 or more:haha:) I like to go get a diff brand to prove it!!!!
> a faint line is STILL a faint line...YOU ARE PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm soooo psyched out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You and TTC!!!!!! 2 preggers outta 5, I could make 3 and it'll just keep snowballing!!!!!!
> This is osoooooooo exciting!!!! I'm doing a happy dance :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> Was yours so light that you thought..."Am I imagining things???" Because that is what is going through my head right now...I mean it is LIGHT. I had to look for it...and I was just about to toss it when I was like...wait a MINUTE...what is THAT?Click to expand...

Mine were SOOOOOOOO faint when I tested 5 days early...but each day if you keep testing it'll get darker and darker and may even darken up tonight. I actually had a SUPER faint one that I showed DH and he agreed was SUPER faint, but WAS there and then in like 1hour or so it WENT AWAY, but the next day it was darker and stayed...You preggers girl YOU ARE!!! a lines a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?

I live in a little town in ILL.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Faith have fun in Florida. It sounds wonderful there. We just got 16 inches of snow dumped on us Tuesday. Hoping for you a dark opk in a couple of days!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> GOOOD morning girls!!!!!
> UGH, the waiting is brutal:coffee:GAWSH
> 
> My temp had a pretty significant dip today, not sure what THAT'S about...I get confused about the .2/.4 increase/decrease thing...Still feeling darn good:wacko:
> anyway, hope everyone is :)smiling!!!!
> 
> :hug:

Good morning Tater!!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> GOOOD morning girls!!!!!
> UGH, the waiting is brutal:coffee:GAWSH
> 
> My temp had a pretty significant dip today, not sure what THAT'S about...I get confused about the .2/.4 increase/decrease thing...Still feeling darn good:wacko:
> anyway, hope everyone is :)smiling!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Good morning Tater!!Click to expand...

Hiya TTC!!! how ya feeling today?! Great I expect:winkwink:
Did ya see we have aNOTHER bfp-er!!!????!!!!! 
YAY for BFP's!!!
Praying that I'm next!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...

Saga my was very light a frist. They get darker has the days go by. If you even got a very light line. I would say it sounds like your preggers girl!! :wohoo:
Here is my photos when I started testing
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0980.jpg
wondfo
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1079.jpg
dollar general
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1060.jpg
equate the same one that you used


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> GOOOD morning girls!!!!!
> UGH, the waiting is brutal:coffee:GAWSH
> 
> My temp had a pretty significant dip today, not sure what THAT'S about...I get confused about the .2/.4 increase/decrease thing...Still feeling darn good:wacko:
> anyway, hope everyone is :)smiling!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Good morning Tater!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya TTC!!! how ya feeling today?! Great I expect:winkwink:
> Did ya see we have aNOTHER bfp-er!!!????!!!!!
> YAY for BFP's!!!
> Praying that I'm next!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yep, I'm feeling great! I think morning sinkness is going to start hit me soon. I'm a little nauseous. But that's fine with me!! I ready for all the things that go along being preggers! Yep, I saw Saga!! Yay!!! And your next girl!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...
> 
> Saga my was very light a frist. They get darker has the days go by. If you even got a very light line. I would say it sounds like your preggers girl!! :wohoo:
> Here is my photos when I started testing
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0980.jpg
> wondfo
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1079.jpg
> dollar general
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1060.jpg
> equate the same one that you usedClick to expand...

I had to go pick my daughter up from a sleepover! TTC, I looked at your Equate...and mine is not even as dark as that! What dpo were you when you started testing??? And if implantation was the night of 8dpo/morning of 9dpo...I don't expect it to be dark...I actually did not expect to see anything...I am just hoping it is darker tomorrow...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hey Saga, I have my picture when I first test. I hope they help!!!


----------



## mommax3

YAAAAAY!!!! Sag i hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!! Are thread is kicking some preggo butt!!!!!!!! A line is a line as long as you see some pink in it :) i know an evap has not coloring but a line with some pink in it is great!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> So where are you all from? Are we all in the states?
> 
> I live in Greenville, SC, but I am originally from near the coast, the "low country" of South Carolina.
> 
> *Faith*, I hope you are having fun in FL! It is cold and rainy here today...
> 
> And ladies, sorry if I skipped over some posts, but I THINK I HAVE A VERY FAINT :bfp: this morning. I went on FF chart gallery to check out other faint lines on Equate brand tests and theirs look a lot like mine...it's almost invisible...I hope my eyes aren't playing tricks on me...but I think it is there. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is darker, I'll record a positive for today on my chart...
> 
> But it looks to me like there is definitely a very, very faint line...keep your fingers crossed that it gets a little bit darker tomorrow...
> 
> It is so light that I am worried I might be insane and imagining things...hehe...Click to expand...
> 
> Saga my was very light a frist. They get darker has the days go by. If you even got a very light line. I would say it sounds like your preggers girl!! :wohoo:
> Here is my photos when I started testing
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0980.jpg
> wondfo
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1079.jpg
> dollar general
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1060.jpg
> equate the same one that you usedClick to expand...
> 
> I had to go pick my daughter up from a sleepover! TTC, I looked at your Equate...and mine is not even as dark as that! What dpo were you when you started testing??? And if implantation was the night of 8dpo/morning of 9dpo...I don't expect it to be dark...I actually did not expect to see anything...I am just hoping it is darker tomorrow...Click to expand...

I'm not sure what drop that was. Maybe around 14 dpo. I'm not to sure. Some people say the dollar general brad picks up very early too! It will be darker tomorrow!! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! If its not darker than wait a couple of days and then it should be super dark!!


----------



## mommax3

what times of the day should I pee on the opks?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hey Saga can you get a picure up for us!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> what times of the day should I pee on the opks?

I would do mine anywhere from 11am to about 3pm...and when I knew I was getting close to O, I would do another one anywhere from 6pm to 9pm...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> what times of the day should I pee on the opks?

I tested twice a day than you deff. will not miss your LH surge. I took one a 2pm and another at 10pm.


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hey Saga can you get a picure up for us!!

It's REALLY light...I am having trouble getting the line to show up...my hubby said he sees a faint too...so, if the test is darker tomorrow, I will take a picture of both of them together...yikes. I hope this is really it!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Saga can you get a picure up for us!!
> 
> It's REALLY light...I am having trouble getting the line to show up...my hubby said he sees a faint too...so, if the test is darker tomorrow, I will take a picture of both of them together...yikes. I hope this is really it!Click to expand...

Me too Saga!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm going to try to get something to eat. I'll chat with you ladies later! Bye for now!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I'm going to try to get something to eat. I'll chat with you ladies later! Bye for now!!

Bye for now! I am going to go stalk FF's BFP gallery....just to see if anyone else's was like mine on day 10...I looked already...haha...but I am looking again!


----------



## mommax3

ok sag I cant wait to see your pics in the am :) Then in a few weeks it will be my turn whooo hooooo!!!!!! going to lunch with my sis talk later


----------



## tatertahelon

This is it Sag, I got no doubt in my mind..but i'd be searching everything I could too!!! :thumbup:

Hey, can you look at my chart when you get a chance and let me know if you can see WHY such a big dip maybe..I mean it's Not THAT drastic, but definitely a change...
Thanks girl!!
:hug: and just a lil extra :dust: not that you need it though:winkwink:
OH AND would you mind explaining AGAIN..the .2/.4 thing>..? thanks


----------



## Dash

YAY Saga! i will be MIA for a few days, but thinking about you guys.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> YAY Saga! i will be MIA for a few days, but thinking about you guys.

AwwwOK, dash..have a great happy time wherever you are going!!!!!
Let us know how you are when you get back
:hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, this is the best I could get it to come out on camera...it is just not showing up on film the way you can see it with the naked eye...but this is the best shot I got...It is SUPER light, I am telling you...you seriously have to look for the line...what do you think? Now do you see why I am iffy on this one. Tater, did you ever have ones THIS light???
 



Attached Files:







Diana 10dpo.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sagapo75

I'm downloading more now to see if I can get a bigger better pic...we'll see...


----------



## Sagapo75

Sagapo75 said:


> I'm downloading more now to see if I can get a bigger better pic...we'll see...

Nope...that is really the best one I have...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> This is it Sag, I got no doubt in my mind..but i'd be searching everything I could too!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey, can you look at my chart when you get a chance and let me know if you can see WHY such a big dip maybe..I mean it's Not THAT drastic, but definitely a change...
> Thanks girl!!
> :hug: and just a lil extra :dust: not that you need it though:winkwink:
> OH AND would you mind explaining AGAIN..the .2/.4 thing>..? thanks

You're still way above your coverline...so you're good...but it's a dip...if it goes up tomorrow...it could be implantation??? We'll just have to see what your temps look like over the next couple of days!

And the .2 to .4 thing...I think that is just the average you are supposed to be above your cover to have ovulated and to be holding progesterone...some are lower and some are higher though....but you are definitely there!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ooooooh Sag!:happydance: I hope this your BFP:baby:

I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:thumbup:


Tater, hopefully we're seeing an implantation dip on your chart:winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!:flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ooooooh Sag!:happydance: I hope this your BFP:baby:
> 
> I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tater, hopefully we're seeing an implantation dip on your chart:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!:flower:

Me too! It worries me because it is soooooo light. But truthfully, I did not expect to see anything at all today...hopefully the lines will be darker tomorrow...can y'all see a line, or is it just me?


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh Sag!:happydance: I hope this your BFP:baby:
> 
> I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tater, hopefully we're seeing an implantation dip on your chart:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!:flower:
> 
> Me too! It worries me because it is soooooo light. But truthfully, I did not expect to see anything at all today...hopefully the lines will be darker tomorrow...can y'all see a line, or is it just me?Click to expand...

Honestly, and I"M NOT just saying it b/c I love you and want this for you, b/c I'd never give a false hope.. but I SEE THE LINE~~NOOOOO KIDDING..I see it...
I'm on a laptop and the screen is at it's brightest point(was before you sent the pic) and I just tipped it up a lil bit and I see it...FOR sure:happydance:
That's sooo awesome and I know you may NOT feel good about it all until tomorrow when it's darker, but that's what mine have been like(EVERYTIME at 10DPO~b/c I can't NOT test early, that's why I Buy THOSE tests), like you're just NOT sure if your eyes are kidding you or not, but a line is a line and it's SOOO early, look on the side of the box...it'll tell you the %'s of how many days before af corresponding to how many ppl get bfp's..NOT a huge % get a BFP at THIS point BUT YOU did!!!!
this is exciting and anxious time too..but let the excitement overtake the Anxious b/c THIS is a LINE girl!!!!!:yipee:
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ooooooh Sag!:happydance: I hope this your BFP:baby:
> 
> I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tater, hopefully we're seeing an implantation dip on your chart:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!:flower:

Hiya Faith:flasher:
sending smiles your way!!!! 
I HOPE this is, I'm being as positive as I possibly can be..I'm heading out to the laudromat	:laundry: UUGGHH for washing our over grown blanket full of puke..I'm soooo ready for sunshine and flip flops!!!! Sickness BE GONE
Anywho, I'm going to stop by and grab some EPT for tomorrow EEEKKKKKK I REALLLLLLLY do NOT feel preggers....and I reallllly wanna, so maybe that's why I don't....We'll see...Me and DH bd'd soooo much, if I didn't catch an egg this TIME, I just don't know...it'll be time to go for HSG, but I'd just rather by pass that....I'm NOT dwelling, I"M Believing!!!!!
Please Pray!! thanks
WEll, enjoy your day....:hugs: love and :dust:


----------



## future_numan

Wow, I was off for a couple of days and everyone has been busy:dohh:

I forgot to mention my name is Susan. We are currently TTC TR #2. Like I said before we ended up using IUI with the help of fertility drug to conceive Emily due to our ages ( I am 38 and DH is 43) plus DH has a lower end of normal count and my blocked tube. They said we might beable to conceive on our own but it could take years:wacko:
We knew we wanted two children so we decided to rush things along and use help.
This time we are a little more laid back about and willing to just wait and see if we can conceive on our own. 
We decided to try for about a year ( we started in Oct) and if by then we still haven't conceived we will go back to IUI again.


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> Wow, I was off for a couple of days and everyone has been busy:dohh:
> 
> I forgot to mention my name is Susan. We are currently TTC TR #2. Like I said before we ended up using IUI with the help of fertility drug to conceive Emily due to our ages ( I am 38 and DH is 43) plus DH has a lower end of normal count and my blocked tube. They said we might beable to conceive on our own but it could take years:wacko:
> We knew we wanted two children so we decided to rush things along and use help.
> This time we are a little more laid back about and willing to just wait and see if we can conceive on our own.
> We decided to try for about a year ( we started in Oct) and if by then we still haven't conceived we will go back to IUI again.

Hiya Future:)
That's SOOO awesome, Low sperm count, age, blocked tube Etc...WOW you are SUCH an inspiration to me and I am sooo joyful for you!!!!
That's all just amazing!!!!

I'm REALLY hoping that THIS is our mo..I actually went out for a lil today and came home armed w/ 2EPT's~1 for tomorrow!!!!(fx'd) I'm praying THis is it, it's outta my hands at this point, if you look at my chart you'll see that DH and I did EVERYTHING we could do:winkwink:
I have not been thinking too much about the HSG I will schedule if af starts next week or the IUI b/c I'm believing this is it!!! But can you explain the IUI to me a lil bit...I have another bfp-er buddy on bNb and her DH also had low sperm count and had taken clomid and had the IUI and got her bfp right away...I am just wondering if the IUI is a route (IF we need to)take? And, do docs WANT to do them or do they put limits on them..? Meaning, IF DH"s sperm ISN'T low would they still be willing..
I'm just interested in knowing exactly what it is and what it involves!!!!
Thanks girl and sending loads of :dust: your way!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi Ladies:

Popping back in for a bit. I am glad you could see the line too Tater, and what a relief that yours looked the same! I am just hoping it gets darker tomorrow...

Future, your story is AMAZING. My husband and I had discussed IVF in May if I wasn't pregnant by then...and we still will if this is not the month for me...I know you did IUI because of your ages and that's why we'd decided on IVF. I'll be 36 really soon, but my husband will be 42 and didn't want to wait a long time...which I do understand. I hope this is really it though and we don't have to go that route.

Baby Dust to all of you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

tatertahelon, I think every DR is different when it come to fertility treatments. I was lucky enough that the DR who did my TR is also my OBGYN and is the head of the local fertlity clinc. So after my TR, we TTC for about 7 months then I went back to him. We decided to do a HCG to see if the tubes were clear ( it was done during the surgery but of course there is always the chance of scar tissue) I went for the HCG on Nov 25th and I have to say it was the worst thing I have ever done !! We think it was so painful for me because both tubes were blocked and the presurre of the liquid unclogged one tube. the DR advised us that the chance of conceiving goes up after a HCG but if after 5 or 6 months we still haven't conceived come back and he would refre me to fertility clinc. So in April I went back to him since nothing had happened. The DR went over our options and we decided that IUI would be the best for us ( I had a girlfriend who did IVF, and outside of the huge cost it did havic on her system) We used 50mg of clomid and 1 IUI on CD14:bfn: so for the second cycle we used 100mg clomid plus pergeon pen ( sorry can't remember the dose) plus two IUI one on CD14 and another on CD15 and this time we got:bfp:
Emily was born Feb 2010.
So here we are today!


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> tatertahelon, I think every DR is different when it come to fertility treatments. I was lucky enough that the DR who did my TR is also my OBGYN and is the head of the local fertlity clinc. So after my TR, we TTC for about 7 months then I went back to him. We decided to do a HCG to see if the tubes were clear ( it was done during the surgery but of course there is always the chance of scar tissue) I went for the HCG on Nov 25th and I have to say it was the worst thing I have ever done !! We think it was so painful for me because both tubes were blocked and the presurre of the liquid unclogged one tube. the DR advised us that the chance of conceiving goes up after a HCG but if after 5 or 6 months we still haven't conceived come back and he would refre me to fertility clinc. So in April I went back to him since nothing had happened. The DR went over our options and we decided that IUI would be the best for us ( I had a girlfriend who did IVF, and outside of the huge cost it did havic on her system) We used 50mg of clomid and 1 IUI on CD14:bfn: so for the second cycle we used 100mg clomid plus pergeon pen ( sorry can't remember the dose) plus two IUI one on CD14 and another on CD15 and this time we got:bfp:
> Emily was born Feb 2010.
> So here we are today!

Yeah, you are totally right, all docs vary in what they say/recommend..I had TR last Feb and have had 5mc's since then..so we decided it was time to go back to the FS(who did TR) and see what he thought...my doc appt was Jan 21st..I went in my a zillion q's and he ended up doing an SIS that day and bloodwork, which ALL turned out "perfect":thumbup:He said to KEEP ttc and he hoped that THIS was going to be our mo..but if not, then to call when af starts to sch the HSG...I've heard both ways about it, it's SUUPER painful or just uncomfortable...I have A REAL high pain tolerance so I'm expecting IF we have to do it that I'll be fine..there was a girl that had one that told me to take a muscle relaxer BEFORE haha to chill..and I WILL do that!!! I'm really praying though it isn't going to come to that:winkwink:(which I've mentioned LOTS!!!) I'm sure though it's MUCH more than uncomfortable if there's blockage...Yikes...
So how does an IUI work...is it a cup or something..? I suppose I CAN Google it but I like to hear it from someone w/ experience...ALso, did your insurance pay for it? just curious...
I was checking out your profile and you have a beautiful family:kiss: very Lovely!!!
Thanks for all your info!!! appreciate it greatly!!!!!!!!:hugs2:


----------



## mommax3

Susan its so great to have you on this thread with us and your story is amazing its great to know you did concieve even if it was with a little help! my sister has tried iui's many times and still nothing they are going onto ivf this month fx for her so hey if you can get you beautiful baby with only one tube you should be thrilled!!!! im trilled for you :) 
Sag I totally see your line im soooooo happy for you!!!!!
Tater dont freak out like you said you dont get symptoms early anyways and if you just implanted you would'nt feel preggo yet anyways FX this is your month too!!! you lucky birds better not ditch me I want you to keep me posted all through your pregnancies I keep fearing that im going to take forever to get preggo and you girls will be long gone with lil babies and I will still be trying :( I need your good vibes please lol
Dash have a great weakend :) cant wait for you to ttc then you can be smack in the middle of the crazy 2ww with the rest of us :)


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Susan its so great to have you on this thread with us and your story is amazing its great to know you did concieve even if it was with a little help! my sister has tried iui's many times and still nothing they are going onto ivf this month fx for her so hey if you can get you beautiful baby with only one tube you should be thrilled!!!! im trilled for you :)
> Sag I totally see your line im soooooo happy for you!!!!!
> Tater dont freak out like you said you dont get symptoms early anyways and if you just implanted you would'nt feel preggo yet anyways FX this is your month too!!! you lucky birds better not ditch me I want you to keep me posted all through your pregnancies I keep fearing that im going to take forever to get preggo and you girls will be long gone with lil babies and I will still be trying :( I need your good vibes please lol
> Dash have a great weakend :) cant wait for you to ttc then you can be smack in the middle of the crazy 2ww with the rest of us :)

:flasher:Momma, you are soooo crazy!!!!:wacko: :haha:
I soo wish we lived close together..you ca- rack me UP!!!!!
WE*I are SO NOT going to ditch you you silly girl!!! and I WANT LOTS of babies, so I hope to be pregger for the next 5-7 years!!!!!:thumbup: so I'll DEFINITELY be here..Don't be negative...you will probably get your sticky bean cycle #1...you just watch!!!!!:cloud9:
All kinds of good vibes and LOADS of :dust: to all my tr girls!!!!
I'm NOT freaking out...I'm doing my VERY best to be chilled and calm and I'm thinking about AS POSITIVELY positive as I Can right now	:laugh2: !!!!! I may as well~I'm prepared w/ 2 generic DG FRER's for tomorrow morning..they are the plus minus ones..and I HATE those kind..that's all they had so that's what I took..we'll see....I'm feeling Pa-retty gross tonight :sick: I had to go to laundramat :roll:today and to the store for food..and man, this HORRIBLE badness came over me...I had to lift 40lb dog food and seriously told the girl that i needed to take my coat off b/c I was feeling Strange..hope it's a good strange:shrug: my lil ones have a bad cough and boogers so praying I'm NOT going to get sick....
I love ya momma, rooting for a Nov:baby: for you and DH!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Susan its so great to have you on this thread with us and your story is amazing its great to know you did concieve even if it was with a little help! my sister has tried iui's many times and still nothing they are going onto ivf this month fx for her so hey if you can get you beautiful baby with only one tube you should be thrilled!!!! im trilled for you :)
> Sag I totally see your line im soooooo happy for you!!!!!
> Tater dont freak out like you said you dont get symptoms early anyways and if you just implanted you would'nt feel preggo yet anyways FX this is your month too!!! you lucky birds better not ditch me I want you to keep me posted all through your pregnancies I keep fearing that im going to take forever to get preggo and you girls will be long gone with lil babies and I will still be trying :( I need your good vibes please lol
> Dash have a great weakend :) cant wait for you to ttc then you can be smack in the middle of the crazy 2ww with the rest of us :)
> 
> :flasher:Momma, you are soooo crazy!!!!:wacko: :haha:
> I soo wish we lived close together..you ca- rack me UP!!!!!
> WE*I are SO NOT going to ditch you you silly girl!!! and I WANT LOTS of babies, so I hope to be pregger for the next 5-7 years!!!!!:thumbup: so I'll DEFINITELY be here..Don't be negative...you will probably get your sticky bean cycle #1...you just watch!!!!!:cloud9:
> All kinds of good vibes and LOADS of :dust: to all my tr girls!!!!
> I'm NOT freaking out...I'm doing my VERY best to be chilled and calm and I'm thinking about AS POSITIVELY positive as I Can right now	:laugh2: !!!!! I may as well~I'm prepared w/ 2 generic DG FRER's for tomorrow morning..they are the plus minus ones..and I HATE those kind..that's all they had so that's what I took..we'll see....I'm feeling Pa-retty gross tonight :sick: I had to go to laundramat :roll:today and to the store for food..and man, this HORRIBLE badness came over me...I had to lift 40lb dog food and seriously told the girl that i needed to take my coat off b/c I was feeling Strange..hope it's a good strange:shrug: my lil ones have a bad cough and boogers so praying I'm NOT going to get sick....
> I love ya momma, rooting for a Nov:baby: for you and DH!!!!!!
> :friends:Click to expand...

Thanks tate but this is my 5th cycle lol If you want to be technical it should be cycle 2 since I really was told to wait 3 months lol
I hope you have lots and lots of :baby:"s I hope the strange is baby strange and not sick strange I cant wait to log on in the am and see your BFP!!! whoot whoot!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhhh hoops...I forget VERY easily...5th cycle shmycle
we are the bfp clan!!!!! you're going to get your sticky SOON!!!! 
Hoping it's baby strange too!!! cuz I HATE being sick..who doesn't!!!
sending prayers and :dust: for YOU!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks tate I just looked at your chart and sags and for the most part they look similar im not sure what im looking at lol but your temp really did'nt go down anymore then sagas. fx momma!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Thanks tate I just looked at your chart and sags and for the most part they look similar im not sure what im looking at lol but your temp really did'nt go down anymore then sagas. fx momma!!!!!

Yeah, haha, I don't know too much what i'm looking for either...It's a LOT easier w/ the red line for O which you'll have pretty soon!!! I'm Praying the dip is implant dip, but I've read and heard that not everyone's dips...so I'm looking for a higher temp than today tomorrow...
some people can compare others charts SOO easily I can't...I just don't see the similarities like others can...your chart is looking good...you are a HOT girl!!! haha, what kind of thermo are you using..where'd you get..pretty sure I want a new one..I set my alarm 4 6am and then like 5 min later I'll re do it just to see and it seems to be LOWER than the 6am temp..??? I am pretty sure it's NOT supposed to do that, but think it was Saga that told me that some girls(her included) go down before they go up..and mine does that sometime..I'm looking forward to posting the BFP bright and squirrley !!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

i got mine at walgreens it does'nt have the light which sucks but it does hold my temp cause when I temp Im to tired to get up and write it down but when I turn it back on again it flashes my temp before it goes back to the other weird number it flashes lol
Im totally confused with the charts myself but I think if your not preggo it goes back down right? you guys will have to let me know whats up with my after I o lol which is like 6 days I think :) I am really hot not sure if its cause im sick or if Im just normally that hot i guess the next few days will show me. I will talk to you in the am cant wait to see your chart and fx for your bfp


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> YAY Saga! i will be MIA for a few days, but thinking about you guys.

Have fun what ever you are doing Dash and we'll see ya in a few days!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Okay, this is the best I could get it to come out on camera...it is just not showing up on film the way you can see it with the naked eye...but this is the best shot I got...It is SUPER light, I am telling you...you seriously have to look for the line...what do you think? Now do you see why I am iffy on this one. Tater, did you ever have ones THIS light???

Saga I can see a second line girl!! I think this is your :bfp::wohoo:!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ooooooh Sag!:happydance: I hope this your BFP:baby:
> 
> I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Tater, hopefully we're seeing an implantation dip on your chart:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!:flower:

You to Faith!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

future_numan said:


> Wow, I was off for a couple of days and everyone has been busy:dohh:
> 
> I forgot to mention my name is Susan. We are currently TTC TR #2. Like I said before we ended up using IUI with the help of fertility drug to conceive Emily due to our ages ( I am 38 and DH is 43) plus DH has a lower end of normal count and my blocked tube. They said we might beable to conceive on our own but it could take years:wacko:
> We knew we wanted two children so we decided to rush things along and use help.
> This time we are a little more laid back about and willing to just wait and see if we can conceive on our own.
> We decided to try for about a year ( we started in Oct) and if by then we still haven't conceived we will go back to IUI again.

Its nice to meet you future and good luck on TTC TR baby #2!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater and momma what are you two ladies up to? Did I miss anything? Tater I read that Saga thinks your chart is showing implantaion maybe! That would be wonderful!!! Momma what cycle day are you on?


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Tater and momma what are you two ladies up to? Did I miss anything? Tater I read that Saga thinks your chart is showing implantaion maybe! That would be wonderful!!! Momma what cycle day are you on?

Hey TTCmama!!!!
How's it going?! 
Ummm, I definitely don't think she committed to that..no, but it IS a possibility...I'm really hoping and expecting that it'll go back up tomorrow!!! I can't wait til tomorrow!!!!
I was just reading a bit on using OPK's as an early detection to HPT's and I just POA(LH)S but it was completely negative..I felt AWFULLY strange around 5ish, but it's kinda going away, just headachey now...IDK...I'm doing my best at being hopefully, it may be starting to fade though,,,,but I SHOULD NOT let an LH strip STRIP me of my positive attitude..
You feeling good today girl??No more spotting??:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater and momma what are you two ladies up to? Did I miss anything? Tater I read that Saga thinks your chart is showing implantaion maybe! That would be wonderful!!! Momma what cycle day are you on?
> 
> Hey TTCmama!!!!
> How's it going?!
> Ummm, I definitely don't think she committed to that..no, but it IS a possibility...I'm really hoping and expecting that it'll go back up tomorrow!!! I can't wait til tomorrow!!!!
> I was just reading a bit on using OPK's as an early detection to HPT's and I just POA(LH)S but it was completely negative..I felt AWFULLY strange around 5ish, but it's kinda going away, just headachey now...IDK...I'm doing my best at being hopefully, it may be starting to fade though,,,,but I SHOULD NOT let an LH strip STRIP me of my positive attitude..
> You feeling good today girl??No more spotting??:hugs:Click to expand...

So are you testing tomorrow? I been a little nauseous,but not complaining it comes with pregnancy and that's fine with me. And I have had no more spotting!!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater and momma what are you two ladies up to? Did I miss anything? Tater I read that Saga thinks your chart is showing implantaion maybe! That would be wonderful!!! Momma what cycle day are you on?
> 
> Hey TTCmama!!!!
> How's it going?!
> Ummm, I definitely don't think she committed to that..no, but it IS a possibility...I'm really hoping and expecting that it'll go back up tomorrow!!! I can't wait til tomorrow!!!!
> I was just reading a bit on using OPK's as an early detection to HPT's and I just POA(LH)S but it was completely negative..I felt AWFULLY strange around 5ish, but it's kinda going away, just headachey now...IDK...I'm doing my best at being hopefully, it may be starting to fade though,,,,but I SHOULD NOT let an LH strip STRIP me of my positive attitude..
> You feeling good today girl??No more spotting??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So are you testing tomorrow? I been a little nauseous,but not complaining it comes with pregnancy and that's fine with me. And I have had no more spotting!!Click to expand...

HORRAY:happydance: for no more spotting!! that makes me :)
Yeah, I got 5day early tests today, but they are the +/- ones and I HATE them and to boot they are blue dye..so I'm expecting to NOT be real excited...I can barely make myself NOT go take one now, but I only have 2 and don't wanna waste...I'm 10DPO tomorrow


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater and momma what are you two ladies up to? Did I miss anything? Tater I read that Saga thinks your chart is showing implantaion maybe! That would be wonderful!!! Momma what cycle day are you on?
> 
> Hey TTCmama!!!!
> How's it going?!
> Ummm, I definitely don't think she committed to that..no, but it IS a possibility...I'm really hoping and expecting that it'll go back up tomorrow!!! I can't wait til tomorrow!!!!
> I was just reading a bit on using OPK's as an early detection to HPT's and I just POA(LH)S but it was completely negative..I felt AWFULLY strange around 5ish, but it's kinda going away, just headachey now...IDK...I'm doing my best at being hopefully, it may be starting to fade though,,,,but I SHOULD NOT let an LH strip STRIP me of my positive attitude..
> You feeling good today girl??No more spotting??:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So are you testing tomorrow? I been a little nauseous,but not complaining it comes with pregnancy and that's fine with me. And I have had no more spotting!!Click to expand...
> 
> HORRAY:happydance: for no more spotting!! that makes me :)
> Yeah, I got 5day early tests today, but they are the +/- ones and I HATE them and to boot they are blue dye..so I'm expecting to NOT be real excited...I can barely make myself NOT go take one now, but I only have 2 and don't wanna waste...I'm 10DPO tomorrowClick to expand...

Thanks Tater! I sure hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow!! Well the hubby wants to watch a movie and I got get a few things done before we watch the movie. I'll be back on here sometime tomorrow after we get home from church. I'm sending tons of :dust: your way before you test tomorrow Tater! Have a good night and bye for now!!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

IUI is when the "wash" the :spermy: directly into the womb with a small tube. The idea is to help the strong :spermy:closer to the eggy sooner. Here in Canada there is no coverage for fertility treatments, but OHIP does pay for the blood work and U/S. It can be very pricey. I know between the TR and the two IUI's we spent close to $7 G's. I think IVF here is anywhere between 10 -15 G's per cycle:shock:

I am [-o&lt; for you Sag, I took a peek and that sure looks like a :bfp: to me.

Tater, are you going to test today ? I have very little will-power not to test !
:dust: 

TTCbaby, where are you in your cycle ?

Mommax3, :wave:

Has anyone thought about trying soya ? I have tried it this cycle and so far I have found that I OV'd two days sooner and I felt VERY crampy during OV. Other than that it has been the same.


----------



## mommax3

TTC im so happy your having nausa I know that sounds weird but i always heard that having nausa is a good thing while pregnant whoot whoot!!!! Keep growing lil baby :)
Future what is soya? Im fairly new to using new things, this month im going to try the baking soda finger alot of woman get there bfp after using it :) so I figure why the hell not! Tater and sag hurry up and get on here with some great news!!!!!!
Faith how is smep going? today is cd 10 for me and it will be my second day of smep and first day of opk's come on O I want a baby!
Ps ladies: goooooooo!!!!!! Steelers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> IUI is when the "wash" the :spermy: directly into the womb with a small tube. The idea is to help the strong :spermy:closer to the eggy sooner. Here in Canada there is no coverage for fertility treatments, but OHIP does pay for the blood work and U/S. It can be very pricey. I know between the TR and the two IUI's we spent close to $7 G's. I think IVF here is anywhere between 10 -15 G's per cycle:shock:
> 
> I am [-o&lt; for you Sag, I took a peek and that sure looks like a :bfp: to me.
> 
> Tater, are you going to test today ? I have very little will-power not to test !
> :dust:
> 
> TTCbaby, where are you in your cycle ?
> 
> Mommax3, :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone thought about trying soya ? I have tried it this cycle and so far I have found that I OV'd two days sooner and I felt VERY crampy during OV. Other than that it has been the same.

Thanks, that's very informative!!!!!! I should have traveled to Canada then...my TR alone was $11,000...the HSG will be covered, and the SIS WAS covered and so was the blood work, but I'm not sure about that IUI...I HOPE..if it's something we need. I haven't ever heard of soya, or is that Soy isoflavins? I've heard of that, but never tried...this cycle I'm in right now DH and I did SMEP, OPK's, i started temping at the beginning of af and checking my CM daily....also I started baby aspirin, FO and Prenatals.
IVF is SOOO expensive for not being guaranteed..WOW...
loads of baby dust that you get your sticky bean WAY before Oct!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> TTC im so happy your having nausa I know that sounds weird but i always heard that having nausa is a good thing while pregnant whoot whoot!!!! Keep growing lil baby :)
> Future what is soya? Im fairly new to using new things, this month im going to try the baking soda finger alot of woman get there bfp after using it :) so I figure why the hell not! Tater and sag hurry up and get on here with some great news!!!!!!
> Faith how is smep going? today is cd 10 for me and it will be my second day of smep and first day of opk's come on O I want a baby!
> Ps ladies: goooooooo!!!!!! Steelers !!!!!!!!!!

Hiya Momma
Well, unfortunately I have no good news:sad2:
The only thing I'm clinging to is my temps..it dipped yesterday and was back up today. I temped about 25 min early today which really worked out perfectly...then I went and tested w/ FMU w/ those STUPID +/- tests...those suck so bad...I pulled it outta the pkg and the negative line was so totally visable BEFORE I peed on it...:nope: there wasn't even a HINT of positivity on it:( and I also peed on a LH stick and IT was completely negative too:cry:
I went back to bed and DH~SWEET SWEET DH~brought me breakfast in bed and then the cramps started...AF is on her way :growlmad: ..i had cramps, and then I thought I should try to poop :blush: and was completely constipated...UGH....ya know the "af poop" pretty sure that was what it was like and I sat and sat :loo: for like 30 min and finally gave up...
I'm not out til af comes BUT I'm feeling a lil down today....I'll probably POAS again..have IC's but this will be like 3rdMU so I doubt anything will come from it....
SMEP is good~fx'd that it's your month..that it's ALL of our months!!!!!!
Sending :dust: your way momma!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## future_numan

mommax3 said:


> TTC im so happy your having nausa I know that sounds weird but i always heard that having nausa is a good thing while pregnant whoot whoot!!!! Keep growing lil baby :)
> Future what is soya? Im fairly new to using new things, this month im going to try the baking soda finger alot of woman get there bfp after using it :) so I figure why the hell not! Tater and sag hurry up and get on here with some great news!!!!!!
> Faith how is smep going? today is cd 10 for me and it will be my second day of smep and first day of opk's come on O I want a baby!
> Ps ladies: goooooooo!!!!!! Steelers !!!!!!!!!!

Baking soda finger:haha: I think we all get to a point where we would be will to stand on our heads and gurgle bath water if it meant getting a :bfp::rofl:

Oh ya, it's Super Bowl Sunday in the U.S.A ..we aren't as big about it up here ( except the ones that look for an excuse to party )
DH is a big Nascar fan though:help: Meaning in a couple of weeks I become a Sunday widow:winkwink:

Tater:blush: I am the same, right before the :witch: shows herself I have cramps like I have to poop:shy: $11 G's just for the surgery:shock: and here I was complaining about $ 3 G's8-[ Did they use gold and diamond studded tools ?:-k

momma, are you going to test today ? I know some people test on CD10. I try to wait and see if the :witch: is late then test. I have to ask what is SMEP ?


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> TTC im so happy your having nausa I know that sounds weird but i always heard that having nausa is a good thing while pregnant whoot whoot!!!! Keep growing lil baby :)
> Future what is soya? Im fairly new to using new things, this month im going to try the baking soda finger alot of woman get there bfp after using it :) so I figure why the hell not! Tater and sag hurry up and get on here with some great news!!!!!!
> Faith how is smep going? today is cd 10 for me and it will be my second day of smep and first day of opk's come on O I want a baby!
> Ps ladies: goooooooo!!!!!! Steelers !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baking soda finger:haha: I think we all get to a point where we would be will to stand on our heads and gurgle bath water if it meant getting a :bfp::rofl:
> 
> Oh ya, it's Super Bowl Sunday in the U.S.A ..we aren't as big about it up here ( except the ones that look for an excuse to party )
> DH is a big Nascar fan though:help: Meaning in a couple of weeks I become a Sunday widow:winkwink:
> 
> Tater:blush: I am the same, right before the :witch: shows herself I have cramps like I have to poop:shy: $11 G's just for the surgery:shock: and here I was complaining about $ 3 G's8-[ Did they use gold and diamond studded tools ?:-k
> 
> momma, are you going to test today ? I know some people test on CD10. I try to wait and see if the :witch: is late then test. I have to ask what is SMEP ?Click to expand...

Yeah, we get psyched outta our brains round here for The STILLERS!!!!:happydance: I'm really only a steelers fan by marriage:winkwink: 
The Sunday widow :haha: that's FUNNY!!!!!!!!
Yeah, the surgery was VERY pricey!!!!! IDK what they used for tools but the meds they gave me were better than gold!!!!! I LOVE Anesthesia!!!!!!!! it's my best sleep ever!!!
I don't mean to speak for momma, but I don't think she's to testing yet...I'm PRETTY sure( I haven't looked at her chart yet today) but she's CD 10...*I* am 10DPO today and I Did test and it was a BFN and I'm sad:cry: I woke up today w/ cramps and just felt af-ish and then thought I had to poo and it was just a huge waste of time....:shrug:i wasn't constipated, stuff did come out, but it was a struggle...and then it turned into the PB poops, i"m sure we've ALL had PB poo's..my least fav:wacko:
SMEP is the "sperm meets egg plan" if you Google SMEP i'm pretty sure "DeAnna's SMEP plan is the 1st to be on the list..that's the one we used...it makes A TON of sense....and praying that it worked for us....
are you doing soy isoflavins?


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi ladies! Morning!

So, I tested again this morning, and there is NO LINE whatsoever today...what in the world????

Was yesterday just a fluke??? Maybe it was an evaporation line...but I took that photo before the test had time to dry...I thought evaporation lines happen after the test is dried out??

I dunno...My temps haven't fallen yet...so I guess I am not out until AF shows up...which I hope it doesn't. I'll test again tomorrow too. I am 11dpo today...

Ugh.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Hi ladies! Morning!
> 
> So, I tested again this morning, and there is NO LINE whatsoever today...what in the world????
> 
> Was yesterday just a fluke??? Maybe it was an evaporation line...but I took that photo before the test had time to dry...I thought evaporation lines happen after the test is dried out??
> 
> I dunno...My temps haven't fallen yet...so I guess I am not out until AF shows up...which I hope it doesn't. I'll test again tomorrow too. I am 11dpo today...
> 
> Ugh.

WWHHAAAATTTT?!?!?!?!?!! 
that's crazy...ARRGGG>..:growlmad:
Did you see the line before the 10min time frame was up?! was there blue tint to it? usually evaps don't have a color, or are grayish....
that's a bummer ~ I got NOTHING today.....
how are you feeling? are cramps gone?
fx'd for ya girl!!!!!!! :dust:
:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Yep, the line was there before the 10 minute time frame elapsed and then it STAYED there. It's STILL there...but the one this morning...nothing, nada, zilch, zero....WTH?

But so far today, no more spotting, no more cramping...so I have no idea what any of it means...I woke my husband up and told him I was so frustrated that I just want to go ahead and do IVF TODAY...even if all the hormones do make me into a crazy lady.

It IS frustrating, but I am going to just wait like we planned...if nothing happens by May, then we'll be doing IVF...I can wait til then...and having more charts under my belt will help my doctor too...

Oh, you want to hear something else crazy?? Y'all know I have THREE BBT therms in my nightstand....because I had only one once and the batteries started dying and it gave me all kinds of weird readings...so I went and bought every one they had on the shelf so I didn't have to worry about dead batteries anymore...and this morning, I took my temp and it said 97.45 three times in a row...I was so bummed...then I thought...get one of the other ones to be sure...so I temped three times back to back and that one said 97.6, which is right in line with what my temps had been...I am a flat temper as you all know...so I thought...WHICH ONE DO I BELIEVE? So, I got the THIRD therm out and temped with that one three times back to back and that one said 97.6. So I figure I am going with the 97.6 because I got that 2 out of three times... with three different therms...oh, and just to be doubly sure, I would test again in between with the first therm and it said 97.45 every time...even though the other ones were saying 97.6. I think I am retiring the first one...it's going in the trash. I did drop it yesterday, so maybe that is what happened...

But between my test and my therm...why can't things just WORK!?! AGGHHHHH!


----------



## Sagapo75

And I take it back...I AM spotting. 

No cramping right now...but who knows...it's been on and off anyway...


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Yep, the line was there before the 10 minute time frame elapsed and then it STAYED there. It's STILL there...but the one this morning...nothing, nada, zilch, zero....WTH?
> 
> But so far today, no more spotting, no more cramping...so I have no idea what any of it means...I woke my husband up and told him I was so frustrated that I just want to go ahead and do IVF TODAY...even if all the hormones do make me into a crazy lady.
> 
> It IS frustrating, but I am going to just wait like we planned...if nothing happens by May, then we'll be doing IVF...I can wait til then...and having more charts under my belt will help my doctor too...
> 
> Oh, you want to hear something else crazy?? Y'all know I have THREE BBT therms in my nightstand....because I had only one once and the batteries started dying and it gave me all kinds of weird readings...so I went and bought every one they had on the shelf so I didn't have to worry about dead batteries anymore...and this morning, I took my temp and it said 97.45 three times in a row...I was so bummed...then I thought...get one of the other ones to be sure...so I temped three times back to back and that one said 97.6, which is right in line with what my temps had been...I am a flat temper as you all know...so I thought...WHICH ONE DO I BELIEVE? So, I got the THIRD therm out and temped with that one three times back to back and that one said 97.6. So I figure I am going with the 97.6 because I got that 2 out of three times... with three different therms...oh, and just to be doubly sure, I would test again in between with the first therm and it said 97.45 every time...even though the other ones were saying 97.6. I think I am retiring the first one...it's going in the trash. I did drop it yesterday, so maybe that is what happened...
> 
> But between my test and my therm...why can't things just WORK!?! AGGHHHHH!

the whole BBT thermo is annoying to me too!!! I only have one and HATE it..it's been stupid since I got it, and honestly I NEVER EVER thought that this would be a "poor quality" thing..I Mean, it's designed SPECIFICALLY for helping woman conceive oR NOT conceive, so I'm less than satisfied w/ the BBT distribution co...mine is just a CVS brand..but was $10 and that's annoying..I mean, c'mon..$10 for an unreliable, stress me out POC? really.... AARRGG, :growlmad:
Does sound like tossing the 1st one in the trash isn't a bad idea:thumbup: will at least give you ONE less thing to think about!
So, is the - test you took today the same one, as the one yesterday?!
I'm NO HPT expert, but I'd stick w/ yesterday...I mean, you see the line, DH saw the line and you can still see it today...even if the control line IS on the one you took today it still could be defective...anything IS possible really~ Don't go for IVF today, you may end up w/ sextuplets..
yikes!!!!!
ohhhhh the 2ww~ I really don't know what's worse the beginning of the 2ww b/c it seems to take forever to get to where we can test, or the end b/c you CAN test and want to know
fx'd for you sweetie!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> And I take it back...I AM spotting.
> 
> No cramping right now...but who knows...it's been on and off anyway...

what's your CM been like,,,or haven't you been able to tell b/c of spotting?:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> And I take it back...I AM spotting.
> 
> No cramping right now...but who knows...it's been on and off anyway...
> 
> what's your CM been like,,,or haven't you been able to tell b/c of spotting?:hugs:Click to expand...

It's wet, clear...like fertile CM so I am SOOO confused.

There's very little spotting...only a tinge...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, the line was there before the 10 minute time frame elapsed and then it STAYED there. It's STILL there...but the one this morning...nothing, nada, zilch, zero....WTH?
> 
> But so far today, no more spotting, no more cramping...so I have no idea what any of it means...I woke my husband up and told him I was so frustrated that I just want to go ahead and do IVF TODAY...even if all the hormones do make me into a crazy lady.
> 
> It IS frustrating, but I am going to just wait like we planned...if nothing happens by May, then we'll be doing IVF...I can wait til then...and having more charts under my belt will help my doctor too...
> 
> Oh, you want to hear something else crazy?? Y'all know I have THREE BBT therms in my nightstand....because I had only one once and the batteries started dying and it gave me all kinds of weird readings...so I went and bought every one they had on the shelf so I didn't have to worry about dead batteries anymore...and this morning, I took my temp and it said 97.45 three times in a row...I was so bummed...then I thought...get one of the other ones to be sure...so I temped three times back to back and that one said 97.6, which is right in line with what my temps had been...I am a flat temper as you all know...so I thought...WHICH ONE DO I BELIEVE? So, I got the THIRD therm out and temped with that one three times back to back and that one said 97.6. So I figure I am going with the 97.6 because I got that 2 out of three times... with three different therms...oh, and just to be doubly sure, I would test again in between with the first therm and it said 97.45 every time...even though the other ones were saying 97.6. I think I am retiring the first one...it's going in the trash. I did drop it yesterday, so maybe that is what happened...
> 
> But between my test and my therm...why can't things just WORK!?! AGGHHHHH!
> 
> the whole BBT thermo is annoying to me too!!! I only have one and HATE it..it's been stupid since I got it, and honestly I NEVER EVER thought that this would be a "poor quality" thing..I Mean, it's designed SPECIFICALLY for helping woman conceive oR NOT conceive, so I'm less than satisfied w/ the BBT distribution co...mine is just a CVS brand..but was $10 and that's annoying..I mean, c'mon..$10 for an unreliable, stress me out POC? really.... AARRGG, :growlmad:
> Does sound like tossing the 1st one in the trash isn't a bad idea:thumbup: will at least give you ONE less thing to think about!
> So, is the - test you took today the same one, as the one yesterday?!
> I'm NO HPT expert, but I'd stick w/ yesterday...I mean, you see the line, DH saw the line and you can still see it today...even if the control line IS on the one you took today it still could be defective...anything IS possible really~ Don't go for IVF today, you may end up w/ sextuplets..
> yikes!!!!!
> ohhhhh the 2ww~ I really don't know what's worse the beginning of the 2ww b/c it seems to take forever to get to where we can test, or the end b/c you CAN test and want to know
> fx'd for you sweetie!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Thank you, Tater! You made me laugh and I sooo needed that!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, the line was there before the 10 minute time frame elapsed and then it STAYED there. It's STILL there...but the one this morning...nothing, nada, zilch, zero....WTH?
> 
> But so far today, no more spotting, no more cramping...so I have no idea what any of it means...I woke my husband up and told him I was so frustrated that I just want to go ahead and do IVF TODAY...even if all the hormones do make me into a crazy lady.
> 
> It IS frustrating, but I am going to just wait like we planned...if nothing happens by May, then we'll be doing IVF...I can wait til then...and having more charts under my belt will help my doctor too...
> 
> Oh, you want to hear something else crazy?? Y'all know I have THREE BBT therms in my nightstand....because I had only one once and the batteries started dying and it gave me all kinds of weird readings...so I went and bought every one they had on the shelf so I didn't have to worry about dead batteries anymore...and this morning, I took my temp and it said 97.45 three times in a row...I was so bummed...then I thought...get one of the other ones to be sure...so I temped three times back to back and that one said 97.6, which is right in line with what my temps had been...I am a flat temper as you all know...so I thought...WHICH ONE DO I BELIEVE? So, I got the THIRD therm out and temped with that one three times back to back and that one said 97.6. So I figure I am going with the 97.6 because I got that 2 out of three times... with three different therms...oh, and just to be doubly sure, I would test again in between with the first therm and it said 97.45 every time...even though the other ones were saying 97.6. I think I am retiring the first one...it's going in the trash. I did drop it yesterday, so maybe that is what happened...
> 
> But between my test and my therm...why can't things just WORK!?! AGGHHHHH!
> 
> the whole BBT thermo is annoying to me too!!! I only have one and HATE it..it's been stupid since I got it, and honestly I NEVER EVER thought that this would be a "poor quality" thing..I Mean, it's designed SPECIFICALLY for helping woman conceive oR NOT conceive, so I'm less than satisfied w/ the BBT distribution co...mine is just a CVS brand..but was $10 and that's annoying..I mean, c'mon..$10 for an unreliable, stress me out POC? really.... AARRGG, :growlmad:
> Does sound like tossing the 1st one in the trash isn't a bad idea:thumbup: will at least give you ONE less thing to think about!
> So, is the - test you took today the same one, as the one yesterday?!
> I'm NO HPT expert, but I'd stick w/ yesterday...I mean, you see the line, DH saw the line and you can still see it today...even if the control line IS on the one you took today it still could be defective...anything IS possible really~ Don't go for IVF today, you may end up w/ sextuplets..
> yikes!!!!!
> ohhhhh the 2ww~ I really don't know what's worse the beginning of the 2ww b/c it seems to take forever to get to where we can test, or the end b/c you CAN test and want to know
> fx'd for you sweetie!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA! Thank you, Tater! You made me laugh and I sooo needed that!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, Ladies, I am off to get some lunch. I will talk to you ladies later! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Tater dont count yourself out we know its not over until af shows and its still pretty early to test! 
Saga a line is a line and it seemed to be pink to me so maybe today you just did'nt have alot of hormone in your system, when is your period due?
Future tater is right im only opking today :) thanks for asking though Im actually in the least of the stressfull times (i think) I hate the 2ww the most it makes me sooo nuts!!!
Im a steelers fan by marriage too! but I really do like them now it must be all the games I end up watching :)


----------



## mommax3

I just pee'd on a clear blue easy opk and omg how easy and cool is that!!! I was using the first response and those are such a pain to read this one is no joke smily face or not! thats my kind of test!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Tater dont count yourself out we know its not over until af shows and its still pretty early to test!
> Saga a line is a line and it seemed to be pink to me so maybe today you just did'nt have alot of hormone in your system, when is your period due?
> Future tater is right im only opking today :) thanks for asking though Im actually in the least of the stressfull times (i think) I hate the 2ww the most it makes me sooo nuts!!!
> Im a steelers fan by marriage too! but I really do like them now it must be all the games I end up watching :)

My period is due Wednesday or Thursday so we will see...this TTC thing is so confusing. I really wish I hadn't taken my fertility for granted. I was just reading up on my doctor's website about IVF and that really sounds scary too...but it seems we'd have a better chance than TTC...and I am getting old...and wanting a baby is making actually shooting myself up with drugs sound appealing.

And I KNOW! The Clearblue easy is the only kind I use. It's worth it to me...no guessing.


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> I just pee'd on a clear blue easy opk and omg how easy and cool is that!!! I was using the first response and those are such a pain to read this one is no joke smily face or not! thats my kind of test!!!!

I've never used those, but I can't see how if anyone has/does would wanna go back!!!! IF we'd happen to need OPK's NEXT cycle I am SOOOO going for those....they sound AWESOME!!!
do you use them the same as the others??~just pee on theM?!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Tater dont count yourself out we know its not over until af shows and its still pretty early to test!
> Saga a line is a line and it seemed to be pink to me so maybe today you just did'nt have alot of hormone in your system, when is your period due?
> Future tater is right im only opking today :) thanks for asking though Im actually in the least of the stressfull times (i think) I hate the 2ww the most it makes me sooo nuts!!!
> Im a steelers fan by marriage too! but I really do like them now it must be all the games I end up watching :)
> 
> My period is due Wednesday or Thursday so we will see...this TTC thing is so confusing. I really wish I hadn't taken my fertility for granted. I was just reading up on my doctor's website about IVF and that really sounds scary too...but it seems we'd have a better chance than TTC...and I am getting old...and wanting a baby is making actually shooting myself up with drugs sound appealing.
> 
> And I KNOW! The Clearblue easy is the only kind I use. It's worth it to me...no guessing.Click to expand...

Sag I totally know how you feel my last 2ww I felt so depressed :cry: I too took my fertility for granted and i kick myself in the ass everyday for it! I really felt like god damnit this is never going to happen for me wtf did I do I was really in a rut!!!! but I got over it and one of the girls on the other site fam who I really like has been trying for 6 months and just got her BFP! so it really does happen for us tr girls its just we were so spoiled with quick pregnancies before that we get ourselves worked up when it takes more then a month or 2 to coneive :shrug: Dont freak this really could be your month and if not it's ok it will happen :hugs: there is proof on these threads that is does happen and we will appricaite this baby that much more :)


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I just pee'd on a clear blue easy opk and omg how easy and cool is that!!! I was using the first response and those are such a pain to read this one is no joke smily face or not! thats my kind of test!!!!
> 
> I've never used those, but I can't see how if anyone has/does would wanna go back!!!! IF we'd happen to need OPK's NEXT cycle I am SOOOO going for those....they sound AWESOME!!!
> do you use them the same as the others??~just pee on theM?!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah just pee on them then eject the pee cartidge out! there on amazon for cheaper then in the stores :)


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I just pee'd on a clear blue easy opk and omg how easy and cool is that!!! I was using the first response and those are such a pain to read this one is no joke smily face or not! thats my kind of test!!!!
> 
> I've never used those, but I can't see how if anyone has/does would wanna go back!!!! IF we'd happen to need OPK's NEXT cycle I am SOOOO going for those....they sound AWESOME!!!
> do you use them the same as the others??~just pee on theM?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah just pee on them then eject the pee cartidge out! there on amazon for cheaper then in the stores :)Click to expand...

that's amazing...I'd rather NOT have to try...:winkwink: ya know!! but if there's a need I soooo will!!!!!!thanks girlie!!!!! they actually sound kinda fun!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I just pee'd on a clear blue easy opk and omg how easy and cool is that!!! I was using the first response and those are such a pain to read this one is no joke smily face or not! thats my kind of test!!!!
> 
> I've never used those, but I can't see how if anyone has/does would wanna go back!!!! IF we'd happen to need OPK's NEXT cycle I am SOOOO going for those....they sound AWESOME!!!
> do you use them the same as the others??~just pee on theM?!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hahaha...okay, I have a confession to make...I am a chronic "dipper". I NEVER pee on a stick because I am a neat freak and am too afraid I will get pee on my fingers...so I pee in a cup and dip the sticks...haha.

And yes, I KNOW that makes no sense because I also check my CM...just one of my weirdisms, I guess...hahaha.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yep! I too, am a lover of the CB opks! I just took one today at 2pm and it was a O:)...yeah! I had just done an IC that looked really close..but wasn't sure, so I did the CB and got the smiley! So, today starts 3-nights-in-a-row for bd'ing...woohoo

Dh was excited when I told him..especially since he wanted to BD last night but I told that would mess-up SMEP since last night was a "skip" night....now we can make-up for it:haha:


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Yep! I too, am a lover of the CB opks! I just took one today at 2pm and it was a O:)...yeah! I had just done an IC that looked really close..but wasn't sure, so I did the CB and got the smiley! So, today starts 3-nights-in-a-row for bd'ing...woohoo
> 
> Dh was excited when I told him..especially since he wanted to BD last night but I told that would mess-up SMEP since last night was a "skip" night....now we can make-up for it:haha:

Yaaayyyy! Good for you!!! I hope you catch that eggie, Girlie! Enjoy tonight!

And I know, there really isn't anything much better than the Clearblue Easy OPKs. I will recommend them to anyone who is TTC! I could practically do a commercial!


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Yep! I too, am a lover of the CB opks! I just took one today at 2pm and it was a O:)...yeah! I had just done an IC that looked really close..but wasn't sure, so I did the CB and got the smiley! So, today starts 3-nights-in-a-row for bd'ing...woohoo
> 
> Dh was excited when I told him..especially since he wanted to BD last night but I told that would mess-up SMEP since last night was a "skip" night....now we can make-up for it:haha:

hiya Faith!!!!! hey girl!!!!
YAY!!!!!!!! the 3 in a row nite LOOOVE it!!!!!!!!
I'll definitely have to get those digi's Fo sho!!!!! It's kinda silly they even still make the stress you out ones....it's all fun and games while the line is light, but when it's dark it gets ALL CA-RAZY....even when i do get my bfp I may still gettm~u know..JFF!!!!!!
the DH's don't seem to understand about the hostile CM!!!:haha: too much bd is NOT good....:nope:
have A GREAT time smepping tonight or today or whenever you prefer to SMEP!!!!!!!

are you having a great time on your trip?!?! 
:dust: :friends:


----------



## mommax3

yay!!!! faith smep is on!!!!!! catch that egg girl :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks girls! I'll do my best to get a BFP this cycle:thumbup:

I had a bit of a "freak out" this morning.... I am CD16 today, I've been doing opks since CD12..just once a day @ 2pm.. all neg. so far...with the plan to increase to 2-3/day beginning today..since I didn't get a + til CD17 last cycle, I thought that would be reasonable...SO, this morning I entered my temp and my chart suddenly changed from "waiting to O" to "3DPO" aaaahhhh I told FF to disregard that temp as I questioned (even before entering it) if it was going to be accurate. I was up with dd from 3:30am-4:00am...fell back into a not-so-restful- sleep until the alarm at 6am at which time I did my temp (couldn't sleep past 6am as dh had to get up then and he's always too noisy so I can't go back to sleep) Anyway, I was totally shocked to see it say I was 3dpo! I hadn't even gotten a + on the opk. So, I did an IC opk at 11am..it was def. +, then again at 2pm...the IC was questionable so I did the digi, which came back with the smiley:happydance: I'm going to do another OPK tonight and again in the morning as I'm really curious as to when the surge started. My surge last cycle was just 24 hrs. I'm kicking myself for not doing a test last evening:dohh: Guess I should have given in last night to DH's bd'ing wishes...grrrrr...I *hope* I didn't actually O yet. We have been doing the "every-other-night"...so even if I did O, we still have a chance, but just not as good as 3x in a row:wacko: Why would my opk still be + after O anyway?
I guess time will tell.....

Sag & Tater: I'm still holding out hope for your BFPs this week!:thumbup:

Momma: Looks like your O time is just around the corner:thumbup: Hope this is your month:happydance:

TTC: How are you feeling? Yep, that nausea is a good thing!! The one pregnancy I didn't have MS, I actually miscarried (9wks)..I certainly see MS as a good thing:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I'm a little late in this but, 

Future! Good to meet you :hi: I hope you get your 2nd little TR treasure really soon:flower:


----------



## liberty2011

Love reading all of your exciting journeys!! I am 36, have 3 children from previous marriage, remarried to a wonderful man with no children of his own. Had TR March 2010,l tube is 4.5, and r tube is 7. since than we have had 2 miscarriages , my RE sums it up to bad luck. Have had all testing done for reoccurant MC and all was great! 
I am excited for all of us women who make this journey, and look forward to all the updates!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Liberty:hi: 

Glad you have joined us here! 

I'm sorry you've experienced 2 losses since your TR:cry: I hope you get your little one soon:flower:


----------



## mommax3

Hey liberty nice to have you here :)
Faith im gonna say i dont think you o yet, the opk picks up the surge so it wouldnt be picking up the surge today if you o'd yesterday :) keep up the 3 in a row !!!!


----------



## Dash

Hey girls!

Welcome Liberty! Nice to have some new people on the thread.

Faith- which cycle TTC are you on? Your reversal was the month before mine.

I had a great weekend with a friend form out of town. We are both TTC next month so we took this opportunity for a "girls night" while we still could. It was relaxing, and much needed. I'm just sitting around waiting for AF so I can get onto my next cycle- my 1st TTC cycle.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Welcome Liberty! Nice to have some new people on the thread.
> 
> Faith- which cycle TTC are you on? Your reversal was the month before mine.
> 
> I had a great weekend with a friend form out of town. We are both TTC next month so we took this opportunity for a "girls night" while we still could. It was relaxing, and much needed. I'm just sitting around waiting for AF so I can get onto my next cycle- my 1st TTC cycle.


Hi Dash!

This is cycle #3 for me. My TR was 11/12/10, AF showed on 11/23...Dr. said to wait 30 days before TTC. We actually went ahead and kinda started trying in December...I was just going off of a fertility calendar as to when I was going to O...used opks for just a few days around the supposed O time...never getting a +. We then went out of town (leaving the opks behind as I was sure I must have missed it) and I'm quite certain I O'd while we were gone..although we did BD one night, we used KY which I didn't know was a sperm killer. 

Cycle #2 I started temping, opks (LOTS) and pre-seed...got a +opk on CD17, BD'd that afternoon, with plans to do it again that night. Dh was too tired and when I did another opk the next afternoon, it was already neg. I was sooo upset with dh and figure I had missed O (still very new to all the "TRYING"..) I assumed once the opk went neg, that I had O'd...so, I wasn't in the mood to BD after that (aka pity party) well, a couple days later, FF moved my O date to CD19:dohh: So *I* totally messed that one up, not Dh.

Cycle #3, having one month of temping under my belt and paying a bit more attention to CM, I feel a bit more prepared this month. I was thrown for a loop this morning with my temp, but I'll see what tomorrow says. If I did already O, I guess I'll have to chalk this up to the "still learning" process....

How exciting that you'll be trying this cycle!:happydance: Do you have a game plan? or just going to go with it...:haha:


----------



## Dash

I was told to wait 3 months- so Im waiting 2 and a half.

I have traced my CM and cycles for a while just on feelings- I have the last 6 months of dates (without OPK's or temping) down. My cycle has been a bit wonky since the surgery, Im Oing a few days late- but I used OPK's this cycle and O'ed right when my body was telling me I was going to (still 2 days late, but Im not complaining). I firmly believe that stressing too much about things can cause fertility problems, so I'm not going to temp and just going to trust my body. Will still be using OPK's, but that's it.


----------



## tatertahelon

liberty2011 said:


> Love reading all of your exciting journeys!! I am 36, have 3 children from previous marriage, remarried to a wonderful man with no children of his own. Had TR March 2010,l tube is 4.5, and r tube is 7. since than we have had 2 miscarriages , my RE sums it up to bad luck. Have had all testing done for reoccurant MC and all was great!
> I am excited for all of us women who make this journey, and look forward to all the updates!!

hiya Liberty	:hi:
SO glad to have you here!!! I agree w/ the rest of the girls...SUPER great to have a new TR friend to journey with:happydance:
1st off I DO NOT BELIEVE IN bad luck..:nope:sure don't...not the best timing, yes, maybe, but NOT bad luck...All my tests after MANY MC"S also came back great...we are gearing up for our sticky beans!! 
WELCOME!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Welcome Liberty! Nice to have some new people on the thread.
> 
> Faith- which cycle TTC are you on? Your reversal was the month before mine.
> 
> I had a great weekend with a friend form out of town. We are both TTC next month so we took this opportunity for a "girls night" while we still could. It was relaxing, and much needed. I'm just sitting around waiting for AF so I can get onto my next cycle- my 1st TTC cycle.

heya girlie:flower:
Glad to hear from you:hugs: great that you had an awesome, relaxing weekend!!! those are usually far and few between and WELL deserved!!!!
when's af due for you??? c'mon :witch: so this girl can GET moving!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Thanks girls! I'll do my best to get a BFP this cycle:thumbup:
> 
> I had a bit of a "freak out" this morning.... I am CD16 today, I've been doing opks since CD12..just once a day @ 2pm.. all neg. so far...with the plan to increase to 2-3/day beginning today..since I didn't get a + til CD17 last cycle, I thought that would be reasonable...SO, this morning I entered my temp and my chart suddenly changed from "waiting to O" to "3DPO" aaaahhhh I told FF to disregard that temp as I questioned (even before entering it) if it was going to be accurate. I was up with dd from 3:30am-4:00am...fell back into a not-so-restful- sleep until the alarm at 6am at which time I did my temp (couldn't sleep past 6am as dh had to get up then and he's always too noisy so I can't go back to sleep) Anyway, I was totally shocked to see it say I was 3dpo! I hadn't even gotten a + on the opk. So, I did an IC opk at 11am..it was def. +, then again at 2pm...the IC was questionable so I did the digi, which came back with the smiley:happydance: I'm going to do another OPK tonight and again in the morning as I'm really curious as to when the surge started. My surge last cycle was just 24 hrs. I'm kicking myself for not doing a test last evening:dohh: Guess I should have given in last night to DH's bd'ing wishes...grrrrr...I *hope* I didn't actually O yet. We have been doing the "every-other-night"...so even if I did O, we still have a chance, but just not as good as 3x in a row:wacko: Why would my opk still be + after O anyway?
> I guess time will tell.....
> 
> Sag & Tater: I'm still holding out hope for your BFPs this week!:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Looks like your O time is just around the corner:thumbup: Hope this is your month:happydance:
> 
> TTC: How are you feeling? Yep, that nausea is a good thing!! The one pregnancy I didn't have MS, I actually miscarried (9wks)..I certainly see MS as a good thing:hugs:

that is NUTS faith...arg..that's soooo annoying~but I agree w/ momma, doubt you O'd yet...and like you said(and I think that's the idea of SMEP) you have the swimmers in there from the previous nights, so you'll be safe...I was in that same boat w/ the OPK's..I only tested 2x's a day, like 1pm and b/w6-8pm but THE day I O'd I ended up testing early like 10:30 and got a + when the rest of the day was - so it's always good to be sure...

I'm still holding out too for a bfp!!!!! I've been feeling pa-retty *strange* tonight so that's a good thing(i think):thumbup: I did get bfn today but was stalking FF's pregnancy charts and there were several that were VERY similar to mine, w/ the dip I had yesterday and the rise today..that gave me lots more hope!!! I will POAS every a.m until SOMETHING happens and of course I'll probably tell YOU GIRLS before I even tell DH!!! :haha: 
love ya girls!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> Welcome Liberty! Nice to have some new people on the thread.
> 
> Faith- which cycle TTC are you on? Your reversal was the month before mine.
> 
> I had a great weekend with a friend form out of town. We are both TTC next month so we took this opportunity for a "girls night" while we still could. It was relaxing, and much needed. I'm just sitting around waiting for AF so I can get onto my next cycle- my 1st TTC cycle.
> 
> 
> Hi Dash!
> 
> This is cycle #3 for me. My TR was 11/12/10, AF showed on 11/23...Dr. said to wait 30 days before TTC. We actually went ahead and kinda started trying in December...I was just going off of a fertility calendar as to when I was going to O...used opks for just a few days around the supposed O time...never getting a +. We then went out of town (leaving the opks behind as I was sure I must have missed it) and I'm quite certain I O'd while we were gone..although we did BD one night, we used KY which I didn't know was a sperm killer.
> 
> Cycle #2 I started temping, opks (LOTS) and pre-seed...got a +opk on CD17, BD'd that afternoon, with plans to do it again that night. Dh was too tired and when I did another opk the next afternoon, it was already neg. I was sooo upset with dh and figure I had missed O (still very new to all the "TRYING"..) I assumed once the opk went neg, that I had O'd...so, I wasn't in the mood to BD after that (aka pity party) well, a couple days later, FF moved my O date to CD19:dohh: So *I* totally messed that one up, not Dh.
> 
> Cycle #3, having one month of temping under my belt and paying a bit more attention to CM, I feel a bit more prepared this month. I was thrown for a loop this morning with my temp, but I'll see what tomorrow says. If I did already O, I guess I'll have to chalk this up to the "still learning" process....
> 
> How exciting that you'll be trying this cycle!:happydance: Do you have a game plan? or just going to go with it...:haha:Click to expand...

can we stalk your BBT chart?!??!!??!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

liberty2011 said:


> Love reading all of your exciting journeys!! I am 36, have 3 children from previous marriage, remarried to a wonderful man with no children of his own. Had TR March 2010,l tube is 4.5, and r tube is 7. since than we have had 2 miscarriages , my RE sums it up to bad luck. Have had all testing done for reoccurant MC and all was great!
> I am excited for all of us women who make this journey, and look forward to all the updates!!

:hi: nice to meet you liberty and welcome!


----------



## mommax3

Dash Im jealous I love having a night with my best friend! They are the best :) she is already preggers so im lonely lol hopefully you 2 will get preggo together next month :)
Tate im so glad your feeling good about things :) My fingers are crossed super tight for you and sag right now :) So being as you almost missed your + opk should i test 3 times a day too? maybe like 10am then 4pm then 10pm? idk just a little nervous i will miss it between yours and faiths stories. Im trying to learn from everyones trial and error :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Faith: I'm feeling good! I hope you catch the eggie girl!


----------



## mommax3

Hey TTC how ya feeling tonight?


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Hey TTC how ya feeling tonight?

yeah...you ok tonight girl?:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Faith: I'm feeling good! I hope you catch the eggie girl! Tons of :dust: to you!!
Saga: That just does not make since. I saw 2 lines on that test yesterday! I would wait awhile and retest again. Don't give up on your :bfp: just yet. Your not out until AF shows up!!
Tater: The same for you don't give up on your :bfp: just yet!!! :hugs:
Momma: Did you get your postive on your OPK yet? If you did go catch that egg girl!!

Tons of :dust: to all of you ladies!!! :hug:


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> heya girlie:flower:
> Glad to hear from you:hugs: great that you had an awesome, relaxing weekend!!! those are usually far and few between and WELL deserved!!!!
> when's af due for you??? c'mon :witch: so this girl can GET moving!!!!!
> :hug:


Not until the 15th :neutral: 

Its like having my own 2WW! I was late last cycle, hoping I'm back to normal this cycle.


----------



## mommax3

TTC im so glad to hear your doing good :) 
i did'nt O yet im using opks and hoping I dont miss it I see faith and tate almost missed theres so im thinking i might start testing 3 times a day 10,4 and 10 what do you think?


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> heya girlie:flower:
> Glad to hear from you:hugs: great that you had an awesome, relaxing weekend!!! those are usually far and few between and WELL deserved!!!!
> when's af due for you??? c'mon :witch: so this girl can GET moving!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Not until the 15th :neutral:
> 
> Its like having my own 2WW! I was late last cycle, hoping I'm back to normal this cycle.Click to expand...

It really is like a 2ww when you know its coming and you just want it to come so you can tcc grrrrrr! I hate waiting !!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TTC how ya feeling tonight?
> 
> yeah...you ok tonight girl?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm doing good not as nauseaous tonight,but I heard it don't really hit until your 6 weeks along. I'll be 6 week this Thursday! Hopefully my TR doc should be giving me the ok to go have a ultrasound done this week or next week!! I can't wait to see my little miracle bean!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTC im so glad to hear your doing good :)
> i did'nt O yet im using opks and hoping I dont miss it I see faith and tate almost missed theres so im thinking i might start testing 3 times a day 10,4 and 10 what do you think?

I don't think it would hurt anything. It sound like a great idea!


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TTC how ya feeling tonight?
> 
> yeah...you ok tonight girl?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm doing good not as nauseaous tonight,but I heard it don't really hit until your 6 weeks along. I'll be 6 week this Thursday! Hopefully my TR doc should be giving me the ok to go have a ultrasound done this week or next week!! I can't wait to see my little miracle bean!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: yeah ultrasound that must be music to your hears!!!!
yeah i did'nt get sick until around then either brace yourself its coming momma and i bet your gonna love every minute of it :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> heya girlie:flower:
> Glad to hear from you:hugs: great that you had an awesome, relaxing weekend!!! those are usually far and few between and WELL deserved!!!!
> when's af due for you??? c'mon :witch: so this girl can GET moving!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Not until the 15th :neutral:
> 
> Its like having my own 2WW! I was late last cycle, hoping I'm back to normal this cycle.Click to expand...

Hoping things back to normal for you this cyle Dash! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TTC how ya feeling tonight?
> 
> yeah...you ok tonight girl?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm doing good not as nauseaous tonight,but I heard it don't really hit until your 6 weeks along. I'll be 6 week this Thursday! Hopefully my TR doc should be giving me the ok to go have a ultrasound done this week or next week!! I can't wait to see my little miracle bean!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yeah ultrasound that must be music to your hears!!!!
> yeah i did'nt get sick until around then either brace yourself its coming momma and i bet your gonna love every minute of it :)Click to expand...

Yes a ultrasound is music to my ears !!! I can't actully wait to have morning sickness all the time. I know it shounds silly,but it something that goes with being pregnant and thats fine with me!!


----------



## mommax3

Alright girls im going to finish watching the game :) glad to hear everyone is doing good hope to hear some good news from tate and sag in the morning :) faith keep on getting it on whooot whooot! dash enjoy your night :) and ttc you keep baking that cute lil bun!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Alright girls im going to finish watching the game :) glad to hear everyone is doing good hope to hear some good news from tate and sag in the morning :) faith keep on getting it on whooot whooot! dash enjoy your night :) and ttc you keep baking that cute lil bun!

Good night momma! Have fun watching rest of the game!! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> TTC im so glad to hear your doing good :)
> i did'nt O yet im using opks and hoping I dont miss it I see faith and tate almost missed theres so im thinking i might start testing 3 times a day 10,4 and 10 what do you think?


I would do the morning test a bit earlier- maybe 8, 3, and 10 so they are evenly spaced throughout the day?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow! Going to watch rest of the agme with my hubby. Good night ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi Ladies...

Just popping in really quick...I will log back in again and respond to everyone's posts. I missed a lot last night!!!

But I wanted to tell you that I had another positive test this morning, but it really isn't much darker than day 10.

So, I have a question. I am going to cross check with a different brand...maybe a digital...but do I do it today, or wait til the morning for FMU???


----------



## future_numan

My goodness ladies:wacko: I tried reading all of yesterdays post to catch myself up !!

First up, Welcome liberty:wave: Sorry, to read about you MC's:cry: but on the lighter side you were able to conceive which is a very good sign after a TR:dust:

TTC, How you feeling today ? I bet you so excited to see that lil' bean :D

momma, I hope you get your + OPK today. Gotta get some babymaking on a roll here:winkwink:

saga, I am also a dipper !! The thought of getting pee on my fingers grosses me out:sick:

tater, Do you still feel crampy today ? When is youf AF due ?

faith, :dust: to you for this cycle. This fertility stuff can be very confusing.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone else. 
Have a wonderful Monday, everyone !


----------



## mommax3

Dash thanks i think I will do the 8,3,and 10 sounds good :)
Saga yay!!!! im so excited for you girl Post a pic i want to see :) 
God I hope this is my month too!!!!!
Future i hope your 2ww goes qucikly and you too get a bfp !!!


----------



## Sagapo75

*Faith:* All this charting can be so confusing! But if you haven't gotten a positive OPK, then keep testing. You'll get your positive. And did you enter under the 'specifics' tab that you were sleep deprived that day? If you do that, it will draw a circle around your temp and completely disregards it. Trust your body...and the OPks! You haven't missed it...but I DO know how frustrating malfunctioning equipment can be. Haha!!!

*Tater:* I hope your boys feel better. Let us know how they are doing. I will be thinking about you. And I still have my fingers crossed for your BFP. We both did the BSF this month...and it seems like there is really something to it!

*Momma:* When you know you're close, I like the idea of testing multiple times a day! You will get your positive OPK soon!!!

*Future: * I'm glad to know that there is another dipper out there! Haha...I thought I was the only one!

*Dash:* I LIVE for girls night! We TRY to have one once a week. I love my friends...they help me keep my head on straight...haha. This must be the longest two weeks of your life! But before you know it, you'll be TTC too...and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that your TTC journey is a very short one.

*Liberty:* So nice to meet you! We have very similar stories. I will be 36 on the 18th and I have three kids too from a previous marriage. I have 8 year old girl/boy twins and a 12 year old daughter. I am also remarried to a wonderful man who has no kids of his own...but I am working on remedying that! Hahaha...

*TTCbaby:* I cannot WAIT for your ultrasound! Woohoo! I think I am as excited about it as you are! Hahaha! And I could not agree more. I would be happy to be nauseous! Any symptom of pregnancy is a good one in my book.

I hope I didn't miss anything!

And as for me...I am REALLY concerned/weirded out by all the cramping and spotting over the past few days...yikes. That and the fact that my test really isn't that much darker than 10dpo...I decided that I am going to retest in the morning...and I think I will do two or three at a time....I did TWO this morning and they are both positive...but very faint...one right after the other...if it is darker in the morning, I am going to call my doctor and have my levels drawn this week...or should I wait until I miss my period??? Which is due Wednesday or Thursday...I am hoping that the spotting is the most I will get and that AF stays away...I am really nervous...the only thing that is going to make me feel better after all this spotting...it HAS been light...and always brown...is missing my period and having my doctor confirm that my levels are going up. We'll see...keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sag, how exciting! I would def. try a different brand in the morning...did you look on FF where they list the test brands that have +'s by DPO? :happydance: The spotting could be implantation, couldn't it? So many women have spotting early on! Soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!

btw, thanks for the tip on FF...I'll go back in a change it:thumbup:

I'll be back a little later to catch up...gotta get some things done this morning:flower:


----------



## mommax3

I got a positive opk at 10am but when I tested at 12 it was negative what the hell?!
Sag I suggest testing with another brand test too :) dont fret about the bleeding and I would call my dr. and let them make the call as to waiting or not :)


----------



## Dash

Sag- is this your first BFP? 

If it makes you feel better at all- with DD I tested 5 times a day and didn't get a positive until 3 days after AF was due. Hav you given your FE a call? I will be thinking about you today!


----------



## Sagapo75

Yeah, this is my first BFP since TR. I am going to cross check in the morning with a different brand and if it is positive too...well, seeing really is believing then...

Dash, that DOES make me feel better!

I just really want to miss my period...I am keeping my fingers crossed that spotting is the worst thing that happens...then I will feel better...


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Sag, how exciting! I would def. try a different brand in the morning...did you look on FF where they list the test brands that have +'s by DPO? :happydance: The spotting could be implantation, couldn't it? So many women have spotting early on! Soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> btw, thanks for the tip on FF...I'll go back in a change it:thumbup:
> 
> I'll be back a little later to catch up...gotta get some things done this morning:flower:

I am hoping the spotting IS implantation...I had cramps too from about 10pm or 11pm at 8dpo...then spotting at 9dpo...no cramps today so far, but I am still spotting...not even enough to come out on a pantyliner...but I know it's there when I check CM.

I am just worried because I've continued to spot...yikes.


----------



## future_numan

Is the spotting brown or pink, saga ? Brown might be old blood from implantion !!


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> I am hoping the spotting IS implantation...I had cramps too from about 10pm or 11pm at 8dpo...then spotting at 9dpo...no cramps today so far, but I am still spotting...not even enough to come out on a pantyliner...but I know it's there when I check CM.
> 
> I am just worried because I've continued to spot...yikes.


I would say, quit checking CM! Keep your finger out of there! Lol. If indeed this is the real thing- your cervix is doing enough work moving up and back, your PH is balancing to its new pregnancy status, and everything is closing up tight to prepare NOT to open for another 9.5 months. Let your body do its thing! If your only having blood tinged CM, could there be a chance that your getting "irritated" from checking so much? 

My experience with pregnancy tests is that it can take a LONG time for some of us to get that dark BFP- like I said earlier, I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF should have started, and even then it was SO light that I didn't believe it...I threw it at my husband and told him it was defective. He is the one who convinced me it was positive.


----------



## Sagapo75

future_numan said:


> Is the spotting brown or pink, saga ? Brown might be old blood from implantion !!

It's brown...it's been brown since it started...so I am hoping it is old implantation blood...but does it last this long???


----------



## mommax3

sag yeah my sister just found out she was preggo too and she had quite a bit of brown blood, so I wouldnt stress it at all


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping the spotting IS implantation...I had cramps too from about 10pm or 11pm at 8dpo...then spotting at 9dpo...no cramps today so far, but I am still spotting...not even enough to come out on a pantyliner...but I know it's there when I check CM.
> 
> I am just worried because I've continued to spot...yikes.
> 
> 
> I would say, quit checking CM! Keep your finger out of there! Lol. If indeed this is the real thing- your cervix is doing enough work moving up and back, your PH is balancing to its new pregnancy status, and everything is closing up tight to prepare NOT to open for another 9.5 months. Let your body do its thing! If your only having blood tinged CM, could there be a chance that your getting "irritated" from checking so much?
> 
> My experience with pregnancy tests is that it can take a LONG time for some of us to get that dark BFP- like I said earlier, I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF should have started, and even then it was SO light that I didn't believe it...I threw it at my husband and told him it was defective. He is the one who convinced me it was positive.Click to expand...

Bwahaha! Dash, you make me laugh! I thought the same thing too...but if I was irritating my cervix...would the blood be more red/pink? I dunno...I am only checking to make sure it is not getting WORSE or heavier...haha...I hope I am not the one making it happen by checking my cervix...that would be a real kick in the pants and something that WOULD happen to me! Hahaha...

I just wish I could remember pregnancy symptoms from when I was pregnant before...but that was 8 and 12 years ago...I do remember spotting with my first pregnancy for a couple of days...I actually convinced myself it was just "a really light period" even though deep down, I knew something else was up...

So YOURS was so light too that you didn't believe it??? Because that is exactly where I am at...it's light, but definitely there...and things keep going through my mind like, "what if I got a bad batch of tests and it isn't really positive?"

Hahaha...


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> sag yeah my sister just found out she was preggo too and she had quite a bit of brown blood, so I wouldnt stress it at all

THANK YOU...You guys are making me feel better...

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't show...it shouldn't...but once I am past that, I will be feeling pretty good. I will retest in the morning...and if that is positive, I am immediately making a phone call to my doctor's office...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping the spotting IS implantation...I had cramps too from about 10pm or 11pm at 8dpo...then spotting at 9dpo...no cramps today so far, but I am still spotting...not even enough to come out on a pantyliner...but I know it's there when I check CM.
> 
> I am just worried because I've continued to spot...yikes.
> 
> 
> I would say, quit checking CM! Keep your finger out of there! Lol. If indeed this is the real thing- your cervix is doing enough work moving up and back, your PH is balancing to its new pregnancy status, and everything is closing up tight to prepare NOT to open for another 9.5 months. Let your body do its thing! If your only having blood tinged CM, could there be a chance that your getting "irritated" from checking so much?
> 
> My experience with pregnancy tests is that it can take a LONG time for some of us to get that dark BFP- like I said earlier, I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF should have started, and even then it was SO light that I didn't believe it...I threw it at my husband and told him it was defective. He is the one who convinced me it was positive.Click to expand...

And my cervix IS higher than it was a couple days ago....if I am the one causing the bleeding, I am going to kick myself in the arse...hehe.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> I got a positive opk at 10am but when I tested at 12 it was negative what the hell?!
> Sag I suggest testing with another brand test too :) dont fret about the bleeding and I would call my dr. and let them make the call as to waiting or not :)

Aaaaaahhh! What's going on:shrug: Is this the first day this cycle that you've done opks? Was it CB digi or IC? I'm sorry, I know how frustrating this is! Did you bd last night? Better do it again today and tomorrow if you can:thumbup: It's not too late:winkwink: You must of caught the end of your surge...glad you caught it! 

My opk was already negative at 1pm today. I'm certainly not one of those ladies that has a + opk for 3 days:nope:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> I got a positive opk at 10am but when I tested at 12 it was negative what the hell?!
> Sag I suggest testing with another brand test too :) dont fret about the bleeding and I would call my dr. and let them make the call as to waiting or not :)

when i got my OPK I did an *extra* test that day...I HAD only been doing like 1-2pm and like 6-8pm...but THAT day(the day it was +) I ended up doing one at 10:30am and good thing, b/c the ones for the rest of the day were negative...so I only had ONE + and shortly after they were negative...so it's OK, and a GREAT thing that you were testing MORE than is recommended!!!! some LH surges are pretty short, which doesn't mean anything other than GOOD thing you caught it!!!!!
it doesn't affect O or anything like that...just make sure (like Faith said) you bd 3 nights in a row now....you'll be sure to catch that egg!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive opk at 10am but when I tested at 12 it was negative what the hell?!
> Sag I suggest testing with another brand test too :) dont fret about the bleeding and I would call my dr. and let them make the call as to waiting or not :)
> 
> Aaaaaahhh! What's going on:shrug: Is this the first day this cycle that you've done opks? Was it CB digi or IC? I'm sorry, I know how frustrating this is! Did you bd last night? Better do it again today and tomorrow if you can:thumbup: It's not too late:winkwink: You must of caught the end of your surge...glad you caught it!
> 
> My opk was already negative at 1pm today. I'm certainly not one of those ladies that has a + opk for 3 days:nope:Click to expand...

hey girl!!!! Is this your last night of smep!!!!!!
fx'd!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping the spotting IS implantation...I had cramps too from about 10pm or 11pm at 8dpo...then spotting at 9dpo...no cramps today so far, but I am still spotting...not even enough to come out on a pantyliner...but I know it's there when I check CM.
> 
> I am just worried because I've continued to spot...yikes.
> 
> 
> I would say, quit checking CM! Keep your finger out of there! Lol. If indeed this is the real thing- your cervix is doing enough work moving up and back, your PH is balancing to its new pregnancy status, and everything is closing up tight to prepare NOT to open for another 9.5 months. Let your body do its thing! If your only having blood tinged CM, could there be a chance that your getting "irritated" from checking so much?
> 
> My experience with pregnancy tests is that it can take a LONG time for some of us to get that dark BFP- like I said earlier, I didn't get a BFP until 3 days after AF should have started, and even then it was SO light that I didn't believe it...I threw it at my husband and told him it was defective. He is the one who convinced me it was positive.Click to expand...
> 
> And my cervix IS higher than it was a couple days ago....if I am the one causing the bleeding, I am going to kick myself in the arse...hehe.Click to expand...

saga, I agree w/ Dash!!! STOP putting your finger up there!!!!!!!
PLUS, ff already drew your green line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOT WOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Sag- is this your first BFP?
> 
> If it makes you feel better at all- with DD I tested 5 times a day and didn't get a positive until 3 days after AF was due. Hav you given your FE a call? I will be thinking about you today!

that makes ME feel better too!! thanks for that lil input Dash, b/c I'm feeling a lil down today about my chart...been having bfn's ....actually didn't even dip a stick today b/c I didn't wanna see it again...You make me smile..you funny:haha:love it!!!!!!!! It's what we need!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive opk at 10am but when I tested at 12 it was negative what the hell?!
> Sag I suggest testing with another brand test too :) dont fret about the bleeding and I would call my dr. and let them make the call as to waiting or not :)
> 
> when i got my OPK I did an *extra* test that day...I HAD only been doing like 1-2pm and like 6-8pm...but THAT day(the day it was +) I ended up doing one at 10:30am and good thing, b/c the ones for the rest of the day were negative...so I only had ONE + and shortly after they were negative...so it's OK, and a GREAT thing that you were testing MORE than is recommended!!!! some LH surges are pretty short, which doesn't mean anything other than GOOD thing you caught it!!!!!
> it doesn't affect O or anything like that...just make sure (like Faith said) you bd 3 nights in a row now....you'll be sure to catch that egg!!!!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:shrug: That is so werid, maybe it was a diffective OPK test !!!


----------



## mommax3

Thanks faith and tater that makes me not feel so bad and I guess it could hae started last night I forgot todo the 10pm opk because I was so wrapped up in the game! We did bd yesterday morning though :) this afternoon and the next 2 days whoot whoot!!!
Faith how are you? are you in the 2ww yet?
Tater I was wondering what happened to you today usually your on in the am had me a little nervous. When is af due for you?
Future I really hope its not a bad test cause I would have wasted the bsf on that lol dont want to do it to many times. ps: love bsf holy cm!!!!


----------



## Dash

I had faint positive OPK's (which the instructions say are NOT positive) for all except one test, which was in the AM. I was pos only for a few hours, and neg again at the end of the day. I wouldn't worry! I must have peed on about 40 OPK's just thinking I was never going to ovulate.

So girls- whats the window for catching the egg after ovulation? I o'ed on the 3rd but am still not having sex for fear that SOMEHOW I will get pg. Is that ridiculous? I know the window is like, 24-48 hours...but still...I refuse to use condoms, so...


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Thanks faith and tater that makes me not feel so bad and I guess it could hae started last night I forgot todo the 10pm opk because I was so wrapped up in the game! We did bd yesterday morning though :) this afternoon and the next 2 days whoot whoot!!!
> Faith how are you? are you in the 2ww yet?
> Tater I was wondering what happened to you today usually your on in the am had me a little nervous. When is af due for you?
> Future I really hope its not a bad test cause I would have wasted the bsf on that lol dont want to do it to many times. ps: love bsf holy cm!!!!

yeah, no reason to feel bad:winkwink: AT ALL!!!!!

my lil ones' have been pretty sick for too MANY days...and I called the doc 8:30am and she told me to be there @9:15...well, ha, we RUSHED big time...I only had 45 min to get the kids dressed, ready and out the door and it takes 30 min to get there..we were late...then we napped right after got home 
thanks for asking !!


----------



## future_numan

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks faith and tater that makes me not feel so bad and I guess it could hae started last night I forgot todo the 10pm opk because I was so wrapped up in the game! We did bd yesterday morning though :) this afternoon and the next 2 days whoot whoot!!!
> Faith how are you? are you in the 2ww yet?
> Tater I was wondering what happened to you today usually your on in the am had me a little nervous. When is af due for you?
> Future I really hope its not a bad test cause I would have wasted the bsf on that lol dont want to do it to many times. ps: love bsf holy cm!!!!
> 
> yeah, no reason to feel bad:winkwink: AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> my lil ones' have been pretty sick for too MANY days...and I called the doc 8:30am and she told me to be there @9:15...well, ha, we RUSHED big time...I only had 45 min to get the kids dressed, ready and out the door and it takes 30 min to get there..we were late...then we napped right after got home
> thanks for asking !!Click to expand...

:dohh: Nothing like being rushed. I hope they are feeling better !!


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks faith and tater that makes me not feel so bad and I guess it could hae started last night I forgot todo the 10pm opk because I was so wrapped up in the game! We did bd yesterday morning though :) this afternoon and the next 2 days whoot whoot!!!
> Faith how are you? are you in the 2ww yet?
> Tater I was wondering what happened to you today usually your on in the am had me a little nervous. When is af due for you?
> Future I really hope its not a bad test cause I would have wasted the bsf on that lol dont want to do it to many times. ps: love bsf holy cm!!!!
> 
> yeah, no reason to feel bad:winkwink: AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> my lil ones' have been pretty sick for too MANY days...and I called the doc 8:30am and she told me to be there @9:15...well, ha, we RUSHED big time...I only had 45 min to get the kids dressed, ready and out the door and it takes 30 min to get there..we were late...then we napped right after got home
> thanks for asking !!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Nothing like being rushed. I hope they are feeling better !!Click to expand...

Yeah, no kidding ARG, and my car hasn't moved in over a week, so not only was there mounds of snow~ it was thick ice underneath, so as soon as I got on the interstate HUGe ice chunks were flying off..I was kinda freaking out..pretty sure you can get pulled over for that..OR worse, cause an accident :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Evening girlies:hi:

TATER: sorry your little ones are sick:nope: no fun and so sad to watch the little ones suffer. And your chart...:shrug::hugs: I'm still new enough..could it be a good thing:shrug: tomorrow should tell more...your cycle is 25 days?

MOMMA: Good job for covering the bd'ing:thumbup: I'm sure you would have had a + opk if you tested last night at 10pm. And, I must agree... the BSF IS amazing! 

DASH: I believe O happens in 12-36 hours after + opk...a WOW! you have great self control...waiting 2.5 months following TR:thumbup: I didn't follow dr.'s orders..but didn't get a BFP anyway.

FUTURE: Is your ticker correct...3dpo? When did you get a + test with your baby girl...are you planning to test early or wait for AF to be late? Not sure if you already mentioned this, but how long have you been trying for TR baby #2? 

TTC: Good attitude about the MS. I remember someone mentioning preggie pops or queasy pops for MS. I had only heard of women using them during labor..have you heard of these? Has anyone else used them? Might be a great help! I know, for me, morning sickness was bad! Each morning started with vomiting...I'm the only one of my sisters (4 of us) that actually vomited with my MS...sorry yucky info!...but maybe the queasy pops will help you if it gets pretty bad:flower:

AFM: we bd'ed last night..using the "internal" pre-seed AND bsf..so NO lack of CM going on there! followed by bum on a pillow. Will probably do the same again tonight and tomorrow as well, bringing the end of 3 nights in a row on the SMEP. I was having a little ovary pain on the rt. side earlier today..nothing too bad, so don't think the egg has been released yet. 

Do you suppose roller coaster rides can interfere with the sperm meeting the egg? We decided to take the kids to Magic Kingdom..just for the day tomorrow, but I wondered if riding jerky rides would affect things. Dh thinks I'm nuts for thinking it could hamper the chance:haha:

Hope everyone is snuggly warm tonight!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sheesh Sag, I didn't forget you girl:hugs: I'm soooo hoping your test is more conclusive tomorrow, although so many + have to be GOOD news:thumbup: I hope the spotting has stopped

Well, off to get ready for smep :brush:

night ladies!


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Evening girlies:hi:
> 
> TATER: sorry your little ones are sick:nope: no fun and so sad to watch the little ones suffer. And your chart...:shrug::hugs: I'm still new enough..could it be a good thing:shrug: tomorrow should tell more...your cycle is 25 days?
> 
> MOMMA: Good job for covering the bd'ing:thumbup: I'm sure you would have had a + opk if you tested last night at 10pm. And, I must agree... the BSF IS amazing!
> 
> DASH: I believe O happens in 12-36 hours after + opk...a WOW! you have great self control...waiting 2.5 months following TR:thumbup: I didn't follow dr.'s orders..but didn't get a BFP anyway.
> 
> FUTURE: Is your ticker correct...3dpo? When did you get a + test with your baby girl...are you planning to test early or wait for AF to be late? Not sure if you already mentioned this, but how long have you been trying for TR baby #2?
> 
> TTC: Good attitude about the MS. I remember someone mentioning preggie pops or queasy pops for MS. I had only heard of women using them during labor..have you heard of these? Has anyone else used them? Might be a great help! I know, for me, morning sickness was bad! Each morning started with vomiting...I'm the only one of my sisters (4 of us) that actually vomited with my MS...sorry yucky info!...but maybe the queasy pops will help you if it gets pretty bad:flower:
> 
> AFM: we bd'ed last night..using the "internal" pre-seed AND bsf..so NO lack of CM going on there! followed by bum on a pillow. Will probably do the same again tonight and tomorrow as well, bringing the end of 3 nights in a row on the SMEP. I was having a little ovary pain on the rt. side earlier today..nothing too bad, so don't think the egg has been released yet.
> 
> Do you suppose roller coaster rides can interfere with the sperm meeting the egg? We decided to take the kids to Magic Kingdom..just for the day tomorrow, but I wondered if riding jerky rides would affect things. Dh thinks I'm nuts for thinking it could hamper the chance:haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is snuggly warm tonight!:hugs:

Hey Faith!!!! 
SO what was BSF like for you? I'm getting it increased CM!! HAHA but can you describe it a lil..Just wanna see how it affects each of us...DH told me I was nuts for doing it~told me we prolly wouldn't be able to smep b/c i was going to turn into a fizzing volcano!!!! :haha: I didn't and it DID seem to work!!!!! Sag said she never had so much EWCM, I didn't have that much, and wasn't EW like, but definitely increased the watery CM that I was already having....I WAS real against it for myself, but then at the last min decided to do it!!!!! was glad I did!!!!

My boys are better, thanks for mentioning them!!! OF course, AFTER I take them to the doc they start to seem OK, maybe it was a mental thing for me...??

I don't REALLY think at all that roller coasters would affect the SMEP...but who knows...I mean it's already been HOURS after they are deposited and would already be where they need to be...but I'm definitely Googling that!!!!!!

Warm and snuggly here!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK girls, I was just thinking of something~WATCH out~and I'll spare you but here's what I'm suuuper curious about at this point....

OK, so WHEN and WHAT exactly IS implantation..??? I have been reading that once the egg is fertilized it stays in the tube for 3 days....and then SLOWLY travels to the uterus~and no one is giving a time from for how long THAT may take..??....OK, so when is implantation...? I guess I'm thinking a lot about my chart...I'm trying my BEST to NOT be a debby downer, so I'm looking at this huge dip today on my chart and being as positive as I can be and hopeful to the end that it COULD very well be an implant dip(tomorrow will tell better~wanna be back in the 98's:) 
Does the dip occur when the actual in the uterus implant happens, or when the egg is fertilized...so if I dipped to day, would I still have like a 3day wait for implant, or does the dip indicate implantation~meaning it IS in the uterus at this point...???
I'm confused...b/c before TR it all just seemed so easy, and really, there is NOTHING simple about conception..it's a miracle that people can get pregnant all..all the things our bodies do and the perfect way SO many things have to come together...

If anyone can help I'd SUPER appreciate it..if not, I appreciate you girls JUST the same!!!!
:friends:


----------



## Dash

Implantation should happen anywhere from 5-10 days after fertilization. I suppose it could happen at 11- everybody is different! Your hormones wouldn't start jumping until after implantation. Late implant = late BFP. So, don't count yourself out of the game! And make sure to let me know what your temp is like tomorrow :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Implantation should happen anywhere from 5-10 days after fertilization. I suppose it could happen at 11- everybody is different! Your hormones wouldn't start jumping until after implantation. Late implant = late BFP. So, don't count yourself out of the game! And make sure to let me know what your temp is like tomorrow :)

OOooook so implant is 5-10 days after the 3 day wait in the tubes then..
If you click on my purple and green frog ticker it'll take you right to my chart...but I will...i'm hoping BIG time for 98. or above!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Faith, That ticker is wrong:dohh: I OV'd about two days sooner so I plan on testing Monday or Tuesday. I don't have enough will power to wait till AF is late:blush: We have been TTC since Oct. Also I can't see why a coaster would affect tthe SMEP. But I am jealous that you can go and do that in Feb. We are covered in about 4 ft of snow up here:growlmad:

tater, Dash seems to know her stuff.:thumbup: From what I remember I had my implantion dip on CD9 when I conceived Emily. We used a blood test to confirm pregnancy with her. I did try the stick the same day but it came up :bfn: That was on CD13.

AFM, I didn't temp this month now I wish I had:dohh: I have been so emotional last night and this morning. DH came home from work and said he had to take the van to work today. I had a melt down:cry: because Emily and I would miss play group:rofl:


----------



## future_numan

A little off topic but this will be my 1,000 post:happydance: Only took me two years:haha:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

future_numan said:


> My goodness ladies:wacko: I tried reading all of yesterdays post to catch myself up !!
> 
> First up, Welcome liberty:wave: Sorry, to read about you MC's:cry: but on the lighter side you were able to conceive which is a very good sign after a TR:dust:
> 
> TTC, How you feeling today ? I bet you so excited to see that lil' bean :D
> 
> momma, I hope you get your + OPK today. Gotta get some babymaking on a roll here:winkwink:
> 
> saga, I am also a dipper !! The thought of getting pee on my fingers grosses me out:sick:
> 
> tater, Do you still feel crampy today ? When is youf AF due ?
> 
> faith, :dust: to you for this cycle. This fertility stuff can be very confusing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone else.
> Have a wonderful Monday, everyone !

I'm feeling good! Just had my 3 rd blood work done yesterday. My TR doc should be sending me a e mail about my blood work today. I'm hopeing he'll also send me a e mail saying I can go get a ultrasound this week. I'm ready to see my miracle peanut! How are you doing today?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Is the spotting brown or pink, saga ? Brown might be old blood from implantion !!
> 
> It's brown...it's been brown since it started...so I am hoping it is old implantation blood...but does it last this long???Click to expand...

Hey Saga, I started spotting on a Monday it started off pinkish than it it change to brown blood. It stoped on Saterday or Suday of the same week. So you chould very likely be having implantation bleeding.:wohoo:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> Just popping in really quick...I will log back in again and respond to everyone's posts. I missed a lot last night!!!
> 
> But I wanted to tell you that I had another positive test this morning, but it really isn't much darker than day 10.
> 
> So, I have a question. I am going to cross check with a different brand...maybe a digital...but do I do it today, or wait til the morning for FMU???

I would take a digi with FMU. I took all my test with FMU. I sure hope this is your :bfp: Saga. It sounds very promising!


----------



## Sagapo75

Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...

I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.

What in the world???

Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...

Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?

AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.

But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...

:sad2:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> My goodness ladies:wacko: I tried reading all of yesterdays post to catch myself up !!
> 
> First up, Welcome liberty:wave: Sorry, to read about you MC's:cry: but on the lighter side you were able to conceive which is a very good sign after a TR:dust:
> 
> TTC, How you feeling today ? I bet you so excited to see that lil' bean :D
> 
> momma, I hope you get your + OPK today. Gotta get some babymaking on a roll here:winkwink:
> 
> saga, I am also a dipper !! The thought of getting pee on my fingers grosses me out:sick:
> 
> tater, Do you still feel crampy today ? When is youf AF due ?
> 
> faith, :dust: to you for this cycle. This fertility stuff can be very confusing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone else.
> Have a wonderful Monday, everyone !
> 
> I'm feeling good! Just had my 3 rd blood work done yesterday. My TR doc should be sending me a e mail about my blood work today. I'm hopeing he'll also send me a e mail saying I can go get a ultrasound this week. I'm ready to see my miracle peanut! How are you doing today?Click to expand...

yay!!!ttc!!!!! i'm sl glad 4 u!!!:hugs: it's like a milestone everytime you get poked huh?!?!!! heehee:flower:
i van't wait til u post a pic of ur lil miracle bean!!! that'll be suuuper sweet to see!!! how far along are you? i know u tokf me this probably more than once....:dohh:
sending love n prayers :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater: I sure hope and pray that your little girl getting feeling better soon. How is everything else going beside your little one being sick? 
Momma: So are you in the 2ww now?
Dash: I also waited to ttc longer after my TR. We had a 6 week wait after my TR(which my TR was in June)but we waited until Nov. to start TTC.
Faith: I hope you catch that egg girl!!

Tons of :dust: to you ladies!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:[/QUO
> 
> YOU AREN'T EVEN KIDDING~~~HOLY CRAP WTH???
> THAT Is craziness??? i've always heard that digi's are less sensitive...what are the IU'S?? I'm sorry this is an emotional rollar coaster for you sweetie:wacko:
> a bad batch of tests...?!??? wow, i'd be calling the 800 number. that's completely fa-lipping ridiculous..
> ff still has a green line on your chart tho:shrug:doesn't that mean preg?
> i'm sorry Diana:growlmad: can u feel me huggin u?
> loves girl...TRY to keep your chin up...b/c it's all VERY strange to me:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> My goodness ladies:wacko: I tried reading all of yesterdays post to catch myself up !!
> 
> First up, Welcome liberty:wave: Sorry, to read about you MC's:cry: but on the lighter side you were able to conceive which is a very good sign after a TR:dust:
> 
> TTC, How you feeling today ? I bet you so excited to see that lil' bean :D
> 
> momma, I hope you get your + OPK today. Gotta get some babymaking on a roll here:winkwink:
> 
> saga, I am also a dipper !! The thought of getting pee on my fingers grosses me out:sick:
> 
> tater, Do you still feel crampy today ? When is youf AF due ?
> 
> faith, :dust: to you for this cycle. This fertility stuff can be very confusing.
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed anyone else.
> Have a wonderful Monday, everyone !
> 
> I'm feeling good! Just had my 3 rd blood work done yesterday. My TR doc should be sending me a e mail about my blood work today. I'm hopeing he'll also send me a e mail saying I can go get a ultrasound this week. I'm ready to see my miracle peanut! How are you doing today?Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!ttc!!!!! i'm sl glad 4 u!!!:hugs: it's like a milestone everytime you get poked huh?!?!!! heehee:flower:
> i van't wait til u post a pic of ur lil miracle bean!!! that'll be suuuper sweet to see!!! how far along are you? i know u tokf me this probably more than once....:dohh:
> sending love n prayers :)Click to expand...

I'm 5 weeks and 5 days today! Yeah I get poked 2 more times for my TR doc. Than my OB doc will prob. have me do more blood work,but that's okay. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:

Saga don't give up hope just yet. Your not out until AF shows up! Are you still spotting? That could also have something to do with the test. Thats what my TR doc. told me. If you are still spotting wait until you stop than test. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> Saga don't give up hope just yet. Your not out until AF shows up! Are you still spotting? That could also have something to do with the test. Thats what my TR doc. told me. If you are still spotting wait until you stop than test. :hugs:Click to expand...

5wks 5days!!!! GOT IT n goin to write it down so I don't ask again..

Uhhhh huuuhhhh TTC that makes SOOOO much sense for Sagapo...the spotting could be interfering w/ the tests....that's genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!
way to be a thinker girl!!!!!!!!
LOVEing my TR girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:[/QUO
> 
> YOU AREN'T EVEN KIDDING~~~HOLY CRAP WTH???
> THAT Is craziness??? i've always heard that digi's are less sensitive...what are the IU'S?? I'm sorry this is an emotional rollar coaster for you sweetie:wacko:
> a bad batch of tests...?!??? wow, i'd be calling the 800 number. that's completely fa-lipping ridiculous..
> ff still has a green line on your chart tho:shrug:doesn't that mean preg?
> i'm sorry Diana:growlmad: can u feel me huggin u?
> loves girl...TRY to keep your chin up...b/c it's all VERY strange to me:hugs:
> 
> Tell me about it!!!!! I feel like I am in an episode of the Twilight Zone with the crazy, disappearing pregnancy...yes you are, no you're not, yes you are...
> 
> FRERs are supposed to be able to detect 25miu of HCG...and so are the Equate brand ones which I used and got 3 positives with those...
> 
> So either THREE Equate brand tests were defective...What can the odds possibly be of THAT? OR I was...but now I'm not?? Would that be a chemical pregnancy??
> 
> I am just going to wait and see what AF decides to do tomorrow...if it doesn't show, I will start testing again...if it does...well, mystery solved, I guess...Click to expand...


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> Saga don't give up hope just yet. Your not out until AF shows up! Are you still spotting? That could also have something to do with the test. Thats what my TR doc. told me. If you are still spotting wait until you stop than test. :hugs:Click to expand...

I HAD NO IDEA! And yep...still spotting...that alone worries me...why would I spot from day 9 to day 13? That's just weird...I am just going to wait and see if AF shows up tomorrow as scheduled...

But I promise you Ladies this...if I am not preggers...and I just really doubt that I am...then I will NEVER test early again...this is harder than the 2ww itself!!! Aghhhhhh!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:[/QUO
> 
> YOU AREN'T EVEN KIDDING~~~HOLY CRAP WTH???
> THAT Is craziness??? i've always heard that digi's are less sensitive...what are the IU'S?? I'm sorry this is an emotional rollar coaster for you sweetie:wacko:
> a bad batch of tests...?!??? wow, i'd be calling the 800 number. that's completely fa-lipping ridiculous..
> ff still has a green line on your chart tho:shrug:doesn't that mean preg?
> i'm sorry Diana:growlmad: can u feel me huggin u?
> loves girl...TRY to keep your chin up...b/c it's all VERY strange to me:hugs:
> 
> Tell me about it!!!!! I feel like I am in an episode of the Twilight Zone with the crazy, disappearing pregnancy...yes you are, no you're not, yes you are...
> 
> FRERs are supposed to be able to detect 25miu of HCG...and so are the Equate brand ones which I used and got 3 positives with those...
> 
> So either THREE Equate brand tests were defective...What can the odds possibly be of THAT? OR I was...but now I'm not?? Would that be a chemical pregnancy??
> 
> I am just going to wait and see what AF decides to do tomorrow...if it doesn't show, I will start testing again...if it does...well, mystery solved, I guess...Click to expand...
> 
> that sux gf...i don't know what the odds of bad equate tests, but I certainly wouldn't rule is an impossibility AND I'd be calling the 800# n giving them a piece of my mind:growlmad:...least they could do is give ur $$ back
> i sent u a msg(i THINK yest)about chemicals...did u get..?
> do u feel at all af-ish?:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies...I am beyond frustrated...
> 
> I went and got 4 FRERs yesterday and took two of them this morning with FMU. One was a regular FRER and one was a digital...and BOTH were negative AND my temps went down today. I don't think I am really pregnant.
> 
> What in the world???
> 
> Was it a defective batch of tests?? There WAS a line, I swear...On not one, but THREE tests...
> 
> Or was I pregnant and just picked up hcg from an early miscarriage or something?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...so I will just see what happens.
> 
> But I do believe this has cured me of the need to test early...from now on, I will be testing AFTER I have missed AF...
> 
> :sad2:
> 
> Saga don't give up hope just yet. Your not out until AF shows up! Are you still spotting? That could also have something to do with the test. Thats what my TR doc. told me. If you are still spotting wait until you stop than test. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I HAD NO IDEA! And yep...still spotting...that alone worries me...why would I spot from day 9 to day 13? That's just weird...I am just going to wait and see if AF shows up tomorrow as scheduled...
> 
> But I promise you Ladies this...if I am not preggers...and I just really doubt that I am...then I will NEVER test early again...this is harder than the 2ww itself!!! Aghhhhhh!Click to expand...

I don't know why you would spot for 5 days unless it was impalntation. I started spotting on a Monday and it stoped on Saturday and I also had the brown blood. I just don't get it!!! Keep us updated girl!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I'm going to try to get something to eat. I'll talk with you ladies later! Take Care girls!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> A little off topic but this will be my 1,000 post:happydance: Only took me two years:haha:

1,000 posts...WOW!!!! 2 years wow wow!!!!!

Your bfn at CD13 is hopeful!!!! I'm 11DPO today and all I've been getting are bfn's:( 
I am feeling af-ish:growlmad:UUGGHH...last night at like 1am I was having cramps for a while, then this morning for a short time..I'm due the 11th, thurs I think it is...I don't ALWAYS get cramps, it's on and off...apparently this is a cramp ON mo:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

*Faith: *I think you'll be fine on the roller coaster and I think that is perfectly normal to wonder about it...I would TOO! I didn't even go snow boarding this year for the same reason...hahaha...and I am not one of those to normally have a 3day LH surge either. Mine is usually just one day and I ovulate the very next day...only one of my cycles did I test positive for three days in a row...but that is definitely not the norm for me.

*DASH:* I think you're good! The egg only survives for 12 to 24 hours after O...if that long...so go enjoy yourself...hehehe...

*TATER:* I did see your PM just now about chemicals...I am just mystified by my magically disappearing BFP. Nope, no AF-isf feelings for me...other than this darn spotting...ARG! I usually have cramps and definitely a lower back ache the day before AF...the only thing now is that I am tired and want to take a nap...but other than that, I feel good enough that I could tap dance right here in my office...AND...I looked at YOUR chart. It does look like it could be implantation...they say it takes place from anywhere from 5-12 days after O with the average being 7-10 days after O...So, it COULD be. I am hoping your get your BFP! And I agree with *DASH*...Late implantation = Late BFP.

*Momma: * My LH surge never lasts more than a day either. It did only ONCE, but that is not the norm for me. I remember the first time it was positive and then negative all in the same day, I freaked out...haha. But it's normal, no worries!! When are you officially in the 2ww? I will have to look at your chart...

*FUTURE:* You had implantation on day 9 and a negative stick test on 13dpo??? WOW. I started spotting on day 9...but I am just going to wait until AF either shows up or doesn't...I can't take anymore Hide N Seek with my BFPs this month! Hahaha....I'll be thinking of you Monday/Tuesday when you test! And congrats on your 1000th post! WOW!

*TTCBaby:* Yaaayyy for your bloodwork! One more milestone DOWN! I hope he sends you to get your ultrasound too! Woohoo!!! Let us know if he does!

I think that covers everyone...I think...

:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> *Faith: *I think you'll be fine on the roller coaster and I think that is perfectly normal to wonder about it...I would TOO! I didn't even go snow boarding this year for the same reason...hahaha...and I am not one of those to normally have a 3day LH surge either. Mine is usually just one day and I ovulate the very next day...only one of my cycles did I test positive for three days in a row...but that is definitely not the norm for me.
> 
> *DASH:* I think you're good! The egg only survives for 12 to 24 hours after O...if that long...so go enjoy yourself...hehehe...
> 
> *TATER:* I did see your PM just now about chemicals...I am just mystified by my magically disappearing BFP. Nope, no AF-isf feelings for me...other than this darn spotting...ARG! I usually have cramps and definitely a lower back ache the day before AF...the only thing now is that I am tired and want to take a nap...but other than that, I feel good enough that I could tap dance right here in my office...AND...I looked at YOUR chart. It does look like it could be implantation...they say it takes place from anywhere from 5-12 days after O with the average being 7-10 days after O...So, it COULD be. I am hoping your get your BFP! And I agree with *DASH*...Late implantation = Late BFP.
> 
> *Momma: * My LH surge never lasts more than a day either. It did only ONCE, but that is not the norm for me. I remember the first time it was positive and then negative all in the same day, I freaked out...haha. But it's normal, no worries!! When are you officially in the 2ww? I will have to look at your chart...
> 
> *FUTURE:* You had implantation on day 9 and a negative stick test on 13dpo??? WOW. I started spotting on day 9...but I am just going to wait until AF either shows up or doesn't...I can't take anymore Hide N Seek with my BFPs this month! Hahaha....I'll be thinking of you Monday/Tuesday when you test! And congrats on your 1000th post! WOW!
> 
> *TTCBaby:* Yaaayyy for your bloodwork! One more milestone DOWN! I hope he sends you to get your ultrasound too! Woohoo!!! Let us know if he does!
> 
> I think that covers everyone...I think...
> 
> :hug:

I don't know how you remember everything ...I CANNOT..that's why I have to post SOOO many times, individually....:blush:

You girls are right..late implant is late bfp..BUT i''m feeling af-ish..I usually don't get cramps, but sometimes definitely do and last night around 1pm I had them until i finally fell asleep, then woke up w/ them for a while this morning..an hour or 2 IDK, I'm bad time estimator..I'm tired and have a headache and I'm pretty sure that's been norm af for me lately :( SO, NO, I"M NOT out till that :witch: DOES show, but I'm guessing it will:growlmad:
OH well, guess I'll go for the HSG and see what comes from that....
Love ya girls...hope everyone has a great day...I'm going for some grub TTYS!!!!
Loving my rocking TR Dolls!!!!!!!:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> *Faith: *I think you'll be fine on the roller coaster and I think that is perfectly normal to wonder about it...I would TOO! I didn't even go snow boarding this year for the same reason...hahaha...and I am not one of those to normally have a 3day LH surge either. Mine is usually just one day and I ovulate the very next day...only one of my cycles did I test positive for three days in a row...but that is definitely not the norm for me.
> 
> *DASH:* I think you're good! The egg only survives for 12 to 24 hours after O...if that long...so go enjoy yourself...hehehe...
> 
> *TATER:* I did see your PM just now about chemicals...I am just mystified by my magically disappearing BFP. Nope, no AF-isf feelings for me...other than this darn spotting...ARG! I usually have cramps and definitely a lower back ache the day before AF...the only thing now is that I am tired and want to take a nap...but other than that, I feel good enough that I could tap dance right here in my office...AND...I looked at YOUR chart. It does look like it could be implantation...they say it takes place from anywhere from 5-12 days after O with the average being 7-10 days after O...So, it COULD be. I am hoping your get your BFP! And I agree with *DASH*...Late implantation = Late BFP.
> 
> *Momma: * My LH surge never lasts more than a day either. It did only ONCE, but that is not the norm for me. I remember the first time it was positive and then negative all in the same day, I freaked out...haha. But it's normal, no worries!! When are you officially in the 2ww? I will have to look at your chart...
> 
> *FUTURE:* You had implantation on day 9 and a negative stick test on 13dpo??? WOW. I started spotting on day 9...but I am just going to wait until AF either shows up or doesn't...I can't take anymore Hide N Seek with my BFPs this month! Hahaha....I'll be thinking of you Monday/Tuesday when you test! And congrats on your 1000th post! WOW!
> 
> *TTCBaby:* Yaaayyy for your bloodwork! One more milestone DOWN! I hope he sends you to get your ultrasound too! Woohoo!!! Let us know if he does!
> 
> I think that covers everyone...I think...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I don't know how you remember everything ...I CANNOT..that's why I have to post SOOO many times, individually....:blush:
> 
> You girls are right..late implant is late bfp..BUT i''m feeling af-ish..I usually don't get cramps, but sometimes definitely do and last night around 1pm I had them until i finally fell asleep, then woke up w/ them for a while this morning..an hour or 2 IDK, I'm bad time estimator..I'm tired and have a headache and I'm pretty sure that's been norm af for me lately :( SO, NO, I"M NOT out till that :witch: DOES show, but I'm guessing it will:growlmad:
> OH well, guess I'll go for the HSG and see what comes from that....
> Love ya girls...hope everyone has a great day...I'm going for some grub TTYS!!!!
> Loving my rocking TR Dolls!!!!!!!:friends:Click to expand...

Hahaha...I wish my memory was that good! When I go back to my last post and read forward, I make notes! I have some definite Type A personality traits...like taking notes while reading...hehehe...


----------



## Dash

Tater- implantation happens 5-10 days from fertilization, and fertilization usually happens in the tube.

Saga- :::Hugs::: I cant imagine how frustrated you feel right now!

TTC- cant wait to hear how the blood test went!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Tater- implantation happens 5-10 days from fertilization, and fertilization usually happens in the tube.
> 
> Saga- :::Hugs::: I cant imagine how frustrated you feel right now!
> 
> TTC- cant wait to hear how the blood test went!

hey girl!!!!!!:hi:

Thanks for that...I like learning all this stuff!!!! It's a lot for me wee brain though:wacko:
I'm feeling af-ish, so not thinking I had any implantation happenings:(
OH well.....rooting for all my TR girls!!!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

Tate dont give up hope its not over until the which shows her ugly face!
Saga you poor girl what an emotional roller coaster, I hope you truly get your bfp!
faith i think im going to be with you in the 2ww Whoot whoot!!
future and dash how are you ladies holding up?
TTC I really am soooo excited for you girl blood tests and ultrasounds yay!!!
As for me I took another opk at noon today and it was positive what the hell! so Im just going to continue to smep tonight and tomorrow im sure we will catch it :)


----------



## chica0126

hello ladies...my name is amanda. i am 28 and had a TL 2 yrs ago after my 4th baby...i truly didn't want one but did it cuz family were putting their nose where it didn't belong. stupid me i gave in to the constant harrassment and had the TL done...now i regret it deeply...i am now with a wonderful man that treats me like a godess and loves my other children as if they were his own....so now this summer i am going to have a TR....i am really praying that this TR works...i hope god will bless me with a beautiful baby with my fiancee...he has blessed me with 4 so i am hoping for at least 1 more....that is all i am asking for... i am here for support and encouragement cuz this is a major thing for me to go through and i am rather nervous....so if anyone has insight to share with me...please do...i would love to hear from you lovely ladies


----------



## tatertahelon

chica0126 said:


> hello ladies...my name is amanda. i am 28 and had a TL 2 yrs ago after my 4th baby...i truly didn't want one but did it cuz family were putting their nose where it didn't belong. stupid me i gave in to the constant harrassment and had the TL done...now i regret it deeply...i am now with a wonderful man that treats me like a godess and loves my other children as if they were his own....so now this summer i am going to have a TR....i am really praying that this TR works...i hope god will bless me with a beautiful baby with my fiancee...he has blessed me with 4 so i am hoping for at least 1 more....that is all i am asking for... i am here for support and encouragement cuz this is a major thing for me to go through and i am rather nervous....so if anyone has insight to share with me...please do...i would love to hear from you lovely ladies

:hi:HIYA chica!!!! *WELCOME*
It's WONDERFUL to have you aboard this rocking TR journey w/ us!!!!!We are a great lil TR "family" and have been through soooo much on this journey:flower:
It's SUPER grand to have you:hugs:
I had my TR last Feb, nearly a year and I'm also praying and believing that this will work for ME, and all the girls here that I've come to know and love!!!! The worst thing I ever decided to do was think *I* knew best about NO MORE CHILDREN...I should NEVER have gotten sterilized:dohh:~I wish everyday I wouldn't have but I Did. Just trusting that the Lord will bless me b/c I chose to undo what we had done:thumbup:
I for one, post A LOT...:blush:so never hesitate to ask or double ask or triple ask!!!!!:haha:that's what we are here for, all on a wee bit of a diff journey but all have the same ending in mind~~:baby:
lots of love!!!
do you have a surgery date yet???
I had c-sections and the TR was JUST like it for ME...I recovered SUPER fast w/ nearly NO pain, ya know at first but was minimal...and DH and I conceived the very 1st mo...weren't even trying:dohh:
Some docs say wait, others say listen to your body and try when you are ready!!!!!
Love and blessings honey!!!!
:hug:


----------



## chica0126

i am hoping to have my surgery in may or june of this year:winkwink: we are saving money so i can have the surgery...i am super excited that i am going to have it done..but at the same time super nervous...i will keep everyone posted on my journey and i look forward to reading about everyone elses as well...:flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

chica0126 said:


> i am hoping to have my surgery in may or june of this year:winkwink: we are saving money so i can have the surgery...i am super excited that i am going to have it done..but at the same time super nervous...i will keep everyone posted on my journey and i look forward to reading about everyone elses as well...:flower:

Hi Chica! Welcome! I'll be 36 this month and my hubby will be 42 this year. I have three children from a previous marriage...8 year old boy/girl twins and a 12 year old girl. I got divorced in 2003 and I had my TL done in July of 2004 for the DUMBEST of reasons...I remarried to a wonderful man with no kids of his own on September 5, 2009 and had my reversal done on October 15, 2010. I live in Greenville, SC and had my TR done by the fertility specialist here. Mine was open surgery, not laprascopic, the same as a c-section. I had really no complications at all, but the first time I really felt like I could exercise was around January...and the ONLY drawback to having surgery for me was that I GAINED 10 lbs. Grrrr. But I'll get it off.

I was having post tubal ligation syndrome symptoms and my doctor said that those would begin to go away for the most part and he was right. So, there was a lot more good than bad for me when it came to the surgery itself. 

My doctor told my husband and I to try for 6 months and if nothing has happened by then, we can start talking about plan B...whatever that is...and we have decided to go through IVF at that time. I DO believe TR works...but because of our ages, we just feel like we don't have all the time in the world to keep trying on our own...we wanted the opportunity to try on our own...and we are doing that for now...and I would rather conceive that way...naturally...but if we don't...what can I say...all I want is a baby...I don't care how I get it! Hahaha...If I were 10 years younger...or 5 even...IVF would not be a thought in my head...We are starting now with all the testing, etc. necessary for IVF now...so that in the event it is necessary, we can just get started right away after my April cycle...

Where are you going to have your surgery done? I LOVE my TR doctor and they are 10 minutes away...they will be the ones to follow my pregnancy as well...however it is that I manage to get pregnant...haha.

And one thing you are doing that I WISH I had done was to find a thread like this BEFORE I had my TR. I didn't, I just jumped into the deep end of the pool without looking first...haha. One thing I would recommend to you is that you get very familiar with your cycles BEFORE surgery...Know when you ovulate, how long your luteal phase is normally, etc. I don't think it's a bad idea to start a BBT chart now...just so you will have a baseline for what is truly normal and what isn't for you...but that's about all I can think of that I wish I had done differently...and you are already doing better than me because I did not find other TR ladies to talk to until AFTER I'd had the surgery!


----------



## Dash

chica0126 said:


> hello ladies...my name is amanda. i am 28 and had a TL 2 yrs ago after my 4th baby...i truly didn't want one but did it cuz family were putting their nose where it didn't belong. stupid me i gave in to the constant harrassment and had the TL done...now i regret it deeply...i am now with a wonderful man that treats me like a godess and loves my other children as if they were his own....so now this summer i am going to have a TR....i am really praying that this TR works...i hope god will bless me with a beautiful baby with my fiancee...he has blessed me with 4 so i am hoping for at least 1 more....that is all i am asking for... i am here for support and encouragement cuz this is a major thing for me to go through and i am rather nervous....so if anyone has insight to share with me...please do...i would love to hear from you lovely ladies

Welcome! I think you will find that most of us here have similar situations. I just had my TR done at the end of December, and am feeling great- and currently waiting for my next cycle to TTC. Do you have a place in mind for your TR?


Momma- Im doing great...just feel like Im waiting and waiting and waiting and that this cycle is taking FOREVER. 


I started some new supplements today- Floradix Iron (its all natural, food based, Im a giant crunchy hippy) which is packed with B-vitamins, and Floradix Cal/mag. Im hoping it will help my body back to normal, and help me O earlier next cycle so that my LP an be longer than 10 days. I guess only time will tell...


----------



## Dash

Dont feel bad about the weight gain, Saga- I'm right there with you! I had to buy new pants :(


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Dont feel bad about the weight gain, Saga- I'm right there with you! I had to buy new pants :(

Oh, this is coming off, it's my mission in life right now other than TTC...I've already lost 3 of it...but I am 5"0'...so when I gain 5lbs, it looks like 10 and so forth! Ughhh. AND, I cannot get it off as fast as when I was in my 20's. My twins killed my metabolism...haha. And I know, I have new pants too...but I look at my 'skinny jeans' every day for inspiration...I will be wearing those BEFORE I get pregnant...after all, I could wear them in October...sheesh! The things we go through to have a baby, eh?

My goal was to be at a weight I LIKE (and I am Greek, so our model of beauty has curves...we like a little meat on our bones) when I get pregnant...and to eat healthy all the way through the pregnancy...and exercise...so that I really have no weight to lose after delivery...the only weight I want to gain I want to be directly related to the baby...my doctor said 25 pounds and I should be back in my regular clothes in no time after delivery...and that is how it worked before, but I had to work HARD at it...and I will again...so...that's my goal...as long as I am physically able, I will be on the treadmill or in the pool this summer...


----------



## Sagapo75

I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.

She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...


----------



## Sagapo75

Hey, Tater...when is AF due for you??? You probably said...but I can't remember!:dohh:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chica0126 said:


> hello ladies...my name is amanda. i am 28 and had a TL 2 yrs ago after my 4th baby...i truly didn't want one but did it cuz family were putting their nose where it didn't belong. stupid me i gave in to the constant harrassment and had the TL done...now i regret it deeply...i am now with a wonderful man that treats me like a godess and loves my other children as if they were his own....so now this summer i am going to have a TR....i am really praying that this TR works...i hope god will bless me with a beautiful baby with my fiancee...he has blessed me with 4 so i am hoping for at least 1 more....that is all i am asking for... i am here for support and encouragement cuz this is a major thing for me to go through and i am rather nervous....so if anyone has insight to share with me...please do...i would love to hear from you lovely ladies

:hi: Nice to meet you Chica! Your situation sounds very similar to mine. I had people put their noses in where they did not belong to. I was also not ready for a TL,but had to go through with it. I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys and I'm currently 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant with my TR miracle!! I wish you the best of like on your TR journey!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!

Yaaayyyy! I am SO excited for you! We want to see the ultrasound pics!!!!:baby:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...

Wishing you the best of luck Saga!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck Saga!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Who KNEW TTC would be this confusing??? Ahhh, all I can do though is keep on keepin' on and hope it happens before April...and if not, we are still going to get our miracle baby one way or the other...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!
> 
> Yaaayyyy! I am SO excited for you! We want to see the ultrasound pics!!!!:baby:Click to expand...

 I would like to see the heart beat but I don't know if you can see it as early as 5 weeks and 6 days. Do you ladies know? I'll make sure to post a pic of the ultrasound!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck Saga!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Who KNEW TTC would be this confusing??? Ahhh, all I can do though is keep on keepin' on and hope it happens before April...and if not, we are still going to get our miracle baby one way or the other...Click to expand...

Thats right Saga your have your little TR miracle one way or other! Just keep your chin up girl it will happen!! If it has not already!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!
> 
> Yaaayyyy! I am SO excited for you! We want to see the ultrasound pics!!!!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see the heart beat but I don't know if you can see it as early as 5 weeks and 6 days. Do you ladies know? I'll make sure to post a pic of the ultrasound!Click to expand...

I think you can see it at five weeks...from what I remember, it looks like a little flicker...or blinking...so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck Saga!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Who KNEW TTC would be this confusing??? Ahhh, all I can do though is keep on keepin' on and hope it happens before April...and if not, we are still going to get our miracle baby one way or the other...Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right Saga your have your little TR miracle one way or other! Just keep your chin up girl it will happen!! If it has not already!Click to expand...

Thank you!!! It's just what I needed to hear! And we will...one way or the other...:hugs2:


----------



## Dash

TTC- AWESOME news! The heartbeat can be visible at 5 weeks, but sometimes cant be seen until as late as 8 weeks, depending on positioning an location and stuff like that.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Hey, Tater...when is AF due for you??? You probably said...but I can't remember!:dohh:

that stinking :witch: is due thurs the11th:cry:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!

:happydance: :yipee: :headspin:
HOORRAAYY!!!! that's AWESOME news TTC!!! yay!!!!
psyched out for ya girl!!!

iDK about the heartbeat thing..when I went in to see mine (thru internal u/s) it was 5 wks and 6days and the doc told me that you can't even see the baby in the uterus at that point which was NEWS to me, I don't know how that could be, but I'm no doc..but hopefully that's WRONG and you'll get to see your miracle bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## future_numan

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought that I would drop by and let you ladies know that my 3rd blood work came back normal and I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...

I don't understand how'd you MC though w/out bleeding out...? ya know what I mean? You have to bleed to get out what would be in there if it couldn't last....
I'm more anxious for YOU tomorrow than me!! this thread will do that to us!!!
I'm staying positive for ya girl!!!!! Believing it's going to turn out to be a MIRACLE!!!!!!:hugs:
love ya girl!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...
> 
> I don't understand how'd you MC though w/out bleeding out...? ya know what I mean? You have to bleed to get out what would be in there if it couldn't last....
> I'm more anxious for YOU tomorrow than me!! this thread will do that to us!!!
> I'm staying positive for ya girl!!!!! Believing it's going to turn out to be a MIRACLE!!!!!!:hugs:
> love ya girl!!!!!Click to expand...

I agree and have no idea...I guess she meant a chemical? Or maybe she meant this early it comes out with AF??? I dunno, but that is one of the things I will ask my doctor next time I get to talk to him...TTC is one confusing journey!:wacko:


----------



## future_numan

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I called my doctor's office today and talked to his nurse. I told her about my mysterious HPTs and she said that the digital ones are not very sensitive at all...and I did take a digital this morning...but that does not explain away the regular FRER I took this morning as well.
> 
> She said that if I got 3 BFPs and then 2 negatives today with a different brand...well, then (1) the tests I used today were not as sensitive as the ones I used yesterday and I am still pregnant, or (2) I was pregnant, but had an early miscarriage...which would explain why my levels may have gone down...and the only way to know what is going on is to see if I get my period tomorrow...if I don't, they want me to come in the next day for a blood draw...so we'll see...geez...
> 
> I don't understand how'd you MC though w/out bleeding out...? ya know what I mean? You have to bleed to get out what would be in there if it couldn't last....
> I'm more anxious for YOU tomorrow than me!! this thread will do that to us!!!
> I'm staying positive for ya girl!!!!! Believing it's going to turn out to be a MIRACLE!!!!!!:hugs:
> love ya girl!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree and have no idea...I guess she meant a chemical? Or maybe she meant this early it comes out with AF??? I dunno, but that is one of the things I will ask my doctor next time I get to talk to him...TTC is one confusing journey!:wacko:Click to expand...

You could have tested neg. for alot of reasons. Did you test with first morning urine ? Did you have alot of water before testing ? 
:hugs: This has to be so emtional for you:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Good Morning you rocking dolls!!!!

Sag, fx'd af doesn't come today, or tomorrow, or for the next 9 months for that matter.....

TTC canNOT wait to hear about your U/S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm feeling the onset of that :witch: :( 
my temps were dropped again this morning...I started temping vaginally~it just makes me feel more accurate...
I have no headache, no weird belly, nothing...and yesterday I did, it's HER I know it...I know~not out til it SHOWS, but somethings I just know...
OHHHH well,,,DH and I couldn't have done ANYTHING more this month...
I'll schedule my HSG as soon as af arrives and go from there...just praying now that tubes are NOT blocked...if they are,,,there's no chance of a bfp :( EVER

love ya girls...
it's freeeeeezing cold here today( -12) so I'll be stalking A LOT!!!
hope everyone is smiling and dreamed of EWCM and bfp's last night:winkwink:
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

hey, all you girls use FF right?
Just wondering if you pay for it and if so what pkg is the smartest...my "free trial" runs out in 7days and I'm thinking about purchasing one..just want your opinions!
thanks!
:hugs2:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> hey, all you girls use FF right?
> Just wondering if you pay for it and if so what pkg is the smartest...my "free trial" runs out in 7days and I'm thinking about purchasing one..just want your opinions!
> thanks!
> :hugs2:

Tater, sorry you're feeling like AF is on the way...sigh..I'm like you, if AF shows for me this cycle I can honestly say I did everything I possibly could! Although I suppose there's all that soya, meka (sp), vitex and all those different herbs to explore. TTC is exhausting! 

As for FF, I purchased the 3-month VIP for $16.95...I *hoped* I wouldn't need it after that. 

:hugs: to all the TR gals...it's a certainly a journey of valleys and mountains


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> hey, all you girls use FF right?
> Just wondering if you pay for it and if so what pkg is the smartest...my "free trial" runs out in 7days and I'm thinking about purchasing one..just want your opinions!
> thanks!
> :hugs2:
> 
> Tater, sorry you're feeling like AF is on the way...sigh..I'm like you, if AF shows for me this cycle I can honestly say I did everything I possibly could! Although I suppose there's all that soya, meka (sp), vitex and all those different herbs to explore. TTC is exhausting!
> 
> As for FF, I purchased the 3-month VIP for $16.95...I *hoped* I wouldn't need it after that.
> 
> :hugs: to all the TR gals...it's a certainly a journey of valleys and mountainsClick to expand...

Hey beach babe:flower:

thaaaanx, I suppose as the day goes on I'm bumming a lil more:( not in tears or freaking out, but it's like GEEEE ~~ya know....and if we do all that we can do, then what? but there's really no point in dwelling on it...you are right, mountains and valleys mountains and valleys...just felt like we've been in the valley for a LONG time w/ this and I'm READY for a mountain top experience...TTC IS exhausting and we've actually NOT tried...for several mo..ya hear a lot of people say, oh we tried, but when we stopped TRYING we got pregnant...well, yeah, and I believe that...but when you pinpoint THE day how does it NOT happen...I certainly hope that I am a rare case and you girls and many others do NOT have a 12 mo journey before conceiving...

Off of my pity party now:blush:
is this your last night of SMEP!!! WOOT WOOT!!!! one night off and one more to go!!!! I've been sooo tired the last few days, my poor DH, he's calling SMEP back on!!!! lol...
well I wish you a beautiful day, and thanks for the FF info..That's what I was actually leaning toward, the 3mo for $16.95...I was thinking, man, If I have to be TTC for ANOTHER YEAR~well, I may give up at THAT point, so I think the 365 day pkg would just depress me:wacko:
love my tr girls!!!
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

*Future: *I did test with FMU yesterday...so I am just completely mystified...I didn't test this morning...I just figured I would wait and see what AF was going to do. Last AF cycle, it started about 8 o'clock at night...so I am wondering if tonight will be the same. And yes, I knew this journey might be hard...but I really had no idea...sheesh...](*,) So far I have NO AF symptoms though...other than my temperature going down again today...so I have a feeling something is going on...and it isn't pregnancy...ugh...I will let you guys know....

*TTCBaby:* I have been thinking about you all day and sending good vibes your way. Can't wait to hear about your scan!

*Tater:* I'm so sorry the :witch: might be on her way...but I am hoping for a surprise and that she does not come to visit you! I am glad you are thinking about the HSG. At least you will know for sure...but I just bet your tubes are open...and when you have the HSG, they say that it clears debris from your tubes and that you have an increased chance of conceiving for one - three months after having that procedure! Maybe it is just the kick start you need!:hugs: Oh, and Tater...I did FF month to month...it's $10.00. I was hoping I would not need it after that...but I think I am just going to do the 3 for $16.95...it just makes more sense...haha.


----------



## Dash

Hey ladies! Remember, your not out until your out...nobody here should give up hope just yet! 

I'm still here waiting for AF. I still have a good few days. Just packing myself full of vitamins and whole foods and waiting.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought I would drop by and let you ladies know how my ultrasound went. It went great!!! The baby is in the uterus where she or he is suppose to be, I saw the flickering of the baby's heart, and I also got to hear it!! It was 98 bpm and my OB doc. said that's normal for 5 weeks and 6 days along. My next appt. is March the 4th.
Here is the ultrasound pixs of my miracle peanut!
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1160_00.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1156.jpg
Well I got a few things to do than I'm heading off to bed. I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow. Have a good night and Take care! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would drop by and let you ladies know how my ultrasound went. It went great!!! The baby is in the uterus where she or he is suppose to be, I saw the flickering of the baby's heart, and I also got to hear it!! It was 98 bpm and my OB doc. said that's normal for 5 weeks and 6 days along. My next appt. is March the 4th.
> Here is the ultrasound pixs of my miracle peanut!
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1160_00.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1156.jpg
> Well I got a few things to do than I'm heading off to bed. I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow. Have a good night and Take care! :hugs:

THAT IS SOOOOO AMAZING AND AWESOME>..was thinking about you all day sweetie!!!!
LOVE those pix...what a WONDERFUL miracle!!! Thanks for sharing those fantastic u/s pix!!!!!!!:kiss:
love and blessings sent YOUR way!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Dash

So awesome TTC! Thanks you for sharing :)


----------



## Sagapo75

My internet has been down off and on all morning because of construction...they are building a new house right near me and they keep doing something to our cable lines! AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!

I just wanted to pop in while I still have the chance...I am typing 90mph because who KNOWS when it will go down again!

BUT....AF showed up this morning. Bummer....but I knew something was up when my temps kept dropping, so it was really no surprise...:hissy: All I can do is just keep trying, right? I just KNOW 2011 is going to be a lucky year for all us ladies...and TTCbaby was the first one of all of us...she'll be the trend setter! :flower:

*TTCBaby:* I saw your ultrasound pics!!! I am so glad you posted! I love seeing your little bean and I know you did too! How exciting!!!! I am so happy that things are going well and just as they should be!! Have you already thought about names, etc.? I don't know about everyone else, but I sure have and I am not even preggers yet! Hahahaha! My baby...whether it's a boy or girl...WILL have at least one Greek name...which I've already picked out a handful and my hubby is not crazy about ANY. Hahaha! Well, he seems to like the boy names and we can agree on those...the girl ones are giving us the most trouble...he'll just have to learn to love what I pick...teehee...

But anyway, TTC, so, so, so, so happy for you! Your pregnancy reminds me...when I'm feeling a little down...that it CAN and WILL happen. Love you Girls!

I am going to go hop on my treadmill to try and lose these now 7lbs since surgery...I bet I will lose it and then get preggers....


----------



## Sagapo75

Tater...I looked at your chart. You are still doing great! Those temps look good. How are you feeling...any sign of the :witch:???

And LOTS & LOTS OF BABY :dust: TO ALL THE TR LADIES!


----------



## Sagapo75

One more thing...

My doctor said that after TR my AF symptoms would get better and maybe even go away....apparently he was right.

I am having zero cramps...and no backache...and my flow isn't so heavy that I am afraid to leave the house! It USED to be that way...AND my cramps and lower backache (which I ALWAYS used to have) would be so painful that I wouldn't want to get out of bed. It was misery....

But now it's not like that at all...so there's some silver lining in this crazy cycle this month, eh?

Have any of you noticed the same? That your cycles have gotten easier???


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Tater...I looked at your chart. You are still doing great! Those temps look good. How are you feeling...any sign of the :witch:???
> 
> And LOTS & LOTS OF BABY :dust: TO ALL THE TR LADIES!

we live in the middle of the woods...and have hughes net, so I get that aggravation...

Well, like 3 days ago I was really feeling af-ish, but I got my ownself mixed up..I was thinking it was due today and it's not~it's due tomorrow...but other than feeling tired, I'm good...I'm assuming that the stuff that was happening 3ish days ago was the onset..I usually don't get many symptoms, some mo's cramps others nothing, some mo's swollen bb's others nothing..so IDK, I'm expecting her tomorrow and WILL just keep trying~HSG this coming cycle..so that brightens my spirits..kinda!!!!!
love ya girls hope everyone has a splendid day!!!! it's nearly nap time ~
I LOOOOVE nap time!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

Sag- Hey, I'm in it for next month you! My cycle will be just a few days behind yours...hopefully.

I'm hoping Post-surg. AF is better- I literally cant get out of bed because of the pain sometimes. Not to mention I'm sensitive to synthetic fibers so there's very few feminine products I can use, and having such a heavy flow...ugh, its awful.

Tater- your ticker says CD28, are your cycles 29 days? Have you taken anymore tests? Ha...who am I kidding, your a POASA, I forgot  Im still rooting for you! If not, I wil have one more TTC buddy for next month.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sag- Hey, I'm in it for next month you! My cycle will be just a few days behind yours...hopefully.
> 
> I'm hoping Post-surg. AF is better- I literally cant get out of bed because of the pain sometimes. Not to mention I'm sensitive to synthetic fibers so there's very few feminine products I can use, and having such a heavy flow...ugh, its awful.
> 
> Tater- your ticker says CD28, are your cycles 29 days? Have you taken anymore tests? Ha...who am I kidding, your a POASA, I forgot  Im still rooting for you! If not, I wil have one more TTC buddy for next month.

My cycles were truly HORRENDOUS the first two cycles after surgery...I thought I might not survive the first one...hahaha! It was REALLY that bad!!!! But then all of a sudden on the 3rd, it was like the clouds parted and the sun shined down and the birds sang...haha...the difference in my cycles now is miraculous! I have had NO AF cramps and NO backache...which was always a guarantee before, but I have not had it the past two cycles...I hope it is the same way for you too!

And my skin is extremely sensitive too! Everywhere...haha. I have to be VERY careful about what products I use...especially on my face...Once I used a new product for blemishes...and I ended up in the hospital with anaphylactic shock...yep...I knew it was time to go to the hospital when my tongue swelled so big that it felt like someone stuffed a sock in my mouth...yikes...and it BURNED my skin too...and my face swelled so much I was literally unrecognizable...lesson learned, haha...I have to test it before I smear it on! It's hard for me to wear perfumes...my sister bought me perfume once...it was Ralph Lauren Glamorous...they don't even make it anymore but I LOVED it...I sprayed it on my neck and the next thing I knew, my skin was on FIRE! I washed it off, but ended up PEELING like I had a sunburn for days! And Nair...good LORD...I can't go near it...Like an idiot once at the beach, I decided to Nair my armpits and legs instead of shaving...I got big red welts and hives all over my legs (so sexy) and my arm pits swelled so much I could not put my arms down! It looked like I was smuggling red tennis balls in my pits!!!! Yeah, I was one SEX-AY creature out on the beach...bwahahahaha! That was also the summer that I used a spray sunscreen on my face...and I was sitting on the beach when my face decided it was time to mutiny...my face felt like it exploded into flames and my eyes watered so much I literally could not SEE and they would not stop! Can you picture all my sexiness??? BWAHAHA! My girlfriends had to guide me back to the house like I was blind so that I could wash my face...So, Benadryl and my Epi-Pen are my friends...I cannot wear most jewelry either...I break out like crazy in welts wherever the jewelry is...and my earlobes instantly swell if I put earrings in...the only jewelry that I can wear...so far with no breakouts...are my wedding and engagement rings and my Greek evil eye bracelets...that's it...I even have to paint the back of the snap/button on my jeans clear nail polish or I will have a welt where the button touches my stomach...

Oh and one more thing I am deathly allergic to....LATEX! Yeah...when I went for my TR surgery, they asked if I was allergic to anything and I told them LATEX and they were very careful to use another type of glove and took all the proper precautions...but one nurse used LATEX tape instead of paper tape to dress my incision...I had NO idea...after a while at home, I kept telling my husband I was on FIRE down there...he pulled off the tape and I had ENORMOUS blisters where the tape had been...geez...

I am extremely sensitive to medications too...back in the day, birth control used to make my blood pressure go really low and I would pass out...seriously...I practically needed a crash helmet for work...and then I was allergic to latex....so now you guys probably have an idea how I ended up with two surprise pregnancies...haha. My doctor said though...because I am NEVER having another TL...that birth control pills have gotten EVEN better with lower doses of hormones...so he is sure we can find SOMETHING for me that will work...

My youngest daughter has all my weird skin allergies too...poor girl...

So Dash, I FEEL your pain!!!!!!! I am limited to the feminine products I can use too...the pads they gave me after surgery caused me to break out...thank GOD my husband loves me...because the post-surgery look for me is NOT sexy!!! Hahaha!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> My internet has been down off and on all morning because of construction...they are building a new house right near me and they keep doing something to our cable lines! AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in while I still have the chance...I am typing 90mph because who KNOWS when it will go down again!
> 
> BUT....AF showed up this morning. Bummer....but I knew something was up when my temps kept dropping, so it was really no surprise...:hissy: All I can do is just keep trying, right? I just KNOW 2011 is going to be a lucky year for all us ladies...and TTCbaby was the first one of all of us...she'll be the trend setter! :flower:
> 
> *TTCBaby:* I saw your ultrasound pics!!! I am so glad you posted! I love seeing your little bean and I know you did too! How exciting!!!! I am so happy that things are going well and just as they should be!! Have you already thought about names, etc.? I don't know about everyone else, but I sure have and I am not even preggers yet! Hahahaha! My baby...whether it's a boy or girl...WILL have at least one Greek name...which I've already picked out a handful and my hubby is not crazy about ANY. Hahaha! Well, he seems to like the boy names and we can agree on those...the girl ones are giving us the most trouble...he'll just have to learn to love what I pick...teehee...
> 
> But anyway, TTC, so, so, so, so happy for you! Your pregnancy reminds me...when I'm feeling a little down...that it CAN and WILL happen. Love you Girls!
> 
> I am going to go hop on my treadmill to try and lose these now 7lbs since surgery...I bet I will lose it and then get preggers....

 I have a girl name pick out, but no boy names yet. I'll have to start thinking about a boys name just in case. I'm so sorry to hear the :witch: showed up! :hugs: I wish you tons of :dust: this cycle!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater and Dash how are things coming along with you two ladies? 
Tater have you tested yet or are waiting to see if AF shows her ugly face?
Tons of :dust: ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Oh Saga- I'm so glad somebody understands! I have an allergy to THE FREAKING SUN! I burn immediately, and get red welts. I usually put on coconut oil an hour before I go out- sunscreen only on my shoulders because I'm allergic to it everywhere else. I usually order body products from Etsy because a lot of the people on there use raw ingredients I can tolerate. I used "sensitive skin" Cover Girl foundation the other day and my neck started itching and burning, and I had to take Benedryl.

I cant use tampons at ALL, even the cotton ones- I ended up making myself (and this may sound gross to some people, but hey you do what you got to do) organic hemp and bamboo reusable pads that can be washed. It took a while to get used to.

You can probably see by my pic that I'm incredibly ginger. Lol.


TTC- Im just hanging out. Waiting. Nothing exciting going on here AT ALL. But thank you for thinking of me!

Tater- your being so quiet....whats going on?


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Girls!!! i'm here:hi:
It's just been a lazy, sleepy day!!! we took a HUGE long nap!! IT was GREAT!!! I've just been SOOOO tired, can't hold my eyes open...ugh..

SAG/DASH~holy crap you sensitive girls...yikes...I cannot relate to ANY of that~and I'm glad..that can NOT be fun...not using anything or getting all flared up just by trying...ugh..that sucks girls:( Actually, dash, I don't think re-usable pads are gross at all...we are a cloth diapering family and I'm ALL about the re-using of things like that..#1 it's a HUUGE $$ saver, we saved thousands and thousands of $$ b/c of using cloth diapers...so Kudos on the pads!!! 
Yes, I AM a POASA~I've been testing, tested today w/ my SMEP buddy Sherylb and got bfn...af IS coming..I was feeling the lil-est bit of cramps just a few min ago, and I feel REAL wet down there, so keep going to check..to make sure it's not early..b/c YES, my ticker does say 28 days and it should be 29...Seems like every other mo it alternates b/w 28 and 29 days, so we'll see...I imagine my temp will plummet BIG time tomorrow morning:( ugh...oh well

TTC, I'm still loving looking at your u/s pic...it's SOOO great!!!!!
Yeah, I tested...I'm ok, it's bfn..not real happy about it, but hey, couldn't have done much more to catch the egg this time around and we'll just keep SMEPping and trying...

Dash, I was thinking about you last night and I wrote you a lil diddy!! HAHAHAHA< I didn't post it b/c it is silly and thought you'd think I was off my rocker!!! LOL

Well, you're all offline right now, so I'll get too...Daddy should be arriving home any time now and I'm starving...love ya my TR girls!!!!

HI FAITH!!!! HOW's it going??!?!! :hugs2:

A BIG :hug: and loads of :dust: to us all!!!!!!!


----------



## Dash

Ok Tater your cracking me up- lets hear it! Hahaha.


----------



## future_numan

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would drop by and let you ladies know how my ultrasound went. It went great!!! The baby is in the uterus where she or he is suppose to be, I saw the flickering of the baby's heart, and I also got to hear it!! It was 98 bpm and my OB doc. said that's normal for 5 weeks and 6 days along. My next appt. is March the 4th.
> Here is the ultrasound pixs of my miracle peanut!
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1160_00.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/ultrasound pixs/100_1156.jpg
> Well I got a few things to do than I'm heading off to bed. I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow. Have a good night and Take care! :hugs:

That's wonderful , sweetie :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Ok Tater your cracking me up- lets hear it! Hahaha.

haha, ok in a lil while !!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

DASH: I can SO relate to the awful post-op AF:growlmad: My first AF following surgery was *normal*..took place about 12 days after surgery. 2nd AF was THEE WORST af I have EVER experienced. I was in so much pain...had severe cramping and deep achy feeling in my ovary area...truly miserable...3rd af was better than 2nd but still painful...I'm hoping she doesn't show this cycle, but, if she does, I'll be really anxious to see how it compares. Sag's story gives me hope that things might get better:thumbup:

SAG: :hugs: So sorry the nasty witch got you:cry:...I guess each month we are learning more and more about our bodies

TATER: :hugs:Miracles do happen! Maybe tomorrow will be one of those:flower: Glad you got a much needed nap today!

FUTURE: How are you feeling:happydance: Any symptoms to speak of?

MOMMA: Where are you today girl? Are you having BnB withdrawl?:haha: Hope your day is going well!

TTC: So happy your little one is growing and doing well:hugs: Have you found anything to help curb the MS?

Afm, just waiting for FF to draw my cover line. Should be tomorrow. We snuck in an extra BD last night even though it was technically the *skip* night...just couldn't resist dh:haha: I'm going to keep myself really busy this week and not think about the 2ww:kiss: (yea, right:haha:)

Is anyone planning a fun something for Valentines Day? Can't believe we're only 4 days away from it? We're planning to do something fun as a family...still trying to decide exactly what it will be:flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

hey GIrl!!!
I just checked out your chart...looks AWESOME!!!!! Nice chart!!!!
I think your right...Red cross line tomorrow!!!!yay!!!
Your vaca certainly HAS NOT slowed you and DH down..you guys have BEEN BUUUUSY!!!!!! love it!!!
IT IS hard to NOT think about it, but it's able to be done, TO A POINT,, no kidding LAST cycle I WAS soooo crazy~ss and wondering~I had myself a mess...I DID NOT do that this time...felt sSOO much better....

YES, miracles DO happen..I have my eyes open and I'm praying for it...my buddy says who will be right, the chart or the woman..I hope the chart I tell ya, but I'm guessing in this case..the woman...we WILL see!!!!
Temps WILL tell in the a.m!!!!

love ya girl!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Faith hi :) My computer was out for 2 days grrrr but im up and running again :) we have been doing the smep but i think I actaully O yesterday adn we did'nt do it dear husband fell asleep on the couch :( we will BD tonight :) My fingers are crossed for your bfp this month!
Sag Im so sorry the witch got you I thought for sure this was your month! why the hell does it take so long for us tr woman to get preggo?!
TTC im soooo stoked for you heartbeats and ultrasounds thats what dreams are made of :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> DASH: I can SO relate to the awful post-op AF:growlmad: My first AF following surgery was *normal*..took place about 12 days after surgery. 2nd AF was THEE WORST af I have EVER experienced. I was in so much pain...had severe cramping and deep achy feeling in my ovary area...truly miserable...3rd af was better than 2nd but still painful...I'm hoping she doesn't show this cycle, but, if she does, I'll be really anxious to see how it compares. Sag's story gives me hope that things might get better:thumbup:
> 
> SAG: :hugs: So sorry the nasty witch got you:cry:...I guess each month we are learning more and more about our bodies
> 
> TATER: :hugs:Miracles do happen! Maybe tomorrow will be one of those:flower: Glad you got a much needed nap today!
> 
> FUTURE: How are you feeling:happydance: Any symptoms to speak of?
> 
> MOMMA: Where are you today girl? Are you having BnB withdrawl?:haha: Hope your day is going well!
> 
> TTC: So happy your little one is growing and doing well:hugs: Have you found anything to help curb the MS?
> 
> Afm, just waiting for FF to draw my cover line. Should be tomorrow. We snuck in an extra BD last night even though it was technically the *skip* night...just couldn't resist dh:haha: I'm going to keep myself really busy this week and not think about the 2ww:kiss: (yea, right:haha:)
> 
> Is anyone planning a fun something for Valentines Day? Can't believe we're only 4 days away from it? We're planning to do something fun as a family...still trying to decide exactly what it will be:flower:

My MS seems to come and go I have a for a few days than I don't have any. Do you ladies rember when MS is suppose to really kick in? I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I'm having a little bit of MS this morning. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga, Tater,Momma, Faith, Dash, and Future tons of :dust: to you wonderful ladies no matter where you ladies are in your cylce! Have a blessed weekend ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> DASH: I can SO relate to the awful post-op AF:growlmad: My first AF following surgery was *normal*..took place about 12 days after surgery. 2nd AF was THEE WORST af I have EVER experienced. I was in so much pain...had severe cramping and deep achy feeling in my ovary area...truly miserable...3rd af was better than 2nd but still painful...I'm hoping she doesn't show this cycle, but, if she does, I'll be really anxious to see how it compares. Sag's story gives me hope that things might get better:thumbup:
> 
> SAG: :hugs: So sorry the nasty witch got you:cry:...I guess each month we are learning more and more about our bodies
> 
> TATER: :hugs:Miracles do happen! Maybe tomorrow will be one of those:flower: Glad you got a much needed nap today!
> 
> FUTURE: How are you feeling:happydance: Any symptoms to speak of?
> 
> MOMMA: Where are you today girl? Are you having BnB withdrawl?:haha: Hope your day is going well!
> 
> TTC: So happy your little one is growing and doing well:hugs: Have you found anything to help curb the MS?
> 
> Afm, just waiting for FF to draw my cover line. Should be tomorrow. We snuck in an extra BD last night even though it was technically the *skip* night...just couldn't resist dh:haha: I'm going to keep myself really busy this week and not think about the 2ww:kiss: (yea, right:haha:)
> 
> Is anyone planning a fun something for Valentines Day? Can't believe we're only 4 days away from it? We're planning to do something fun as a family...still trying to decide exactly what it will be:flower:
> 
> My MS seems to come and go I have a for a few days than I don't have any. Do you ladies rember when MS is suppose to really kick in? I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I'm having a little bit of MS this morning. :hugs:Click to expand...

I remember it starting right at 6 weeks:thumbup: It's how I would find out I was preggers. AF wasn't regular for me back then, so it was MS that always maybe me say "waaait a minute....." :winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

yeah me too around 6 weeks
hey chart girls would you say that I O'd on wednesday?


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> yeah me too around 6 weeks
> hey chart girls would you say that I O'd on wednesday?

Hey momma, I'm still new at this, but I'm thinking no....what you wanna see is a shift of .4degress AFTER O..that's what you want to see~showing low temps before O and higher temps after O~ you have a high temp on day 13, but your temp on 12 I'd THINK would be a LOT lower...actually day 9 and 12 don't add up...? 
How long is your normal cycle? You've probably said, but I have NO idea...let me know about that...and it'll be good to get Saga's opinion too..

Did you, or when did you get a +OPK?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, just like Tater, this is just my 2nd month temping as well. BUT, I'm wondering if they will draw your line tomorrow and use yesterday as O day. I'm sorry I'm not more help...:nope:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, I see your chart is cleared for a new month:cry: Did AF arrive?


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater, I see your chart is cleared for a new month:cry: Did AF arrive?

I've TOTALLY screwed up EVERYTHING at FF...over there at FF they guna LOVE me...oops//
No, my temp did drop .36 so I know it's coming..BUT I was just messing around to see what would happen when I put in menses..and it all went hay wire from there:wacko: my home page is all messed up too. I have a question in to the ppl that know what I've done, so hopefully they'll fix it for me..BUT, about the time they get it fixed...af will start a flowing...:haha: 
OH well


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma, just like Tater, this is just my 2nd month temping as well. BUT, I'm wondering if they will draw your line tomorrow and use yesterday as O day. I'm sorry I'm not more help...:nope:

that what I was going to originally write that they'll probably draw the cross line tomorrow...but then I got to looking and there are some erratic temps..like day 9, day 12, shouldn't day 12 way lower, if it were lower I'd think O for sure,,,Of course IDK a lot about it, just what FF has helped me w/ and some other reading materials and friends.....
it'll depend on how long MoMmA's cycles are too....


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Faith, click on my ticker again, it's saying 15DPO, see if it takes you to my NOT cleared chart..if you have time if not it's totally fine!!!
:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Do you ladies think I should worry since my MS has not kicked in and I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I have been sick a couple of days and that's all so far.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater I'm sorry to hear :witch: is on her way. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Do you ladies think I should worry since my MS has not kicked in and I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I have been sick a couple of days and that's all so far.

Worry is scientifically proven to cause physical issues in our bodies..I'd say WOrry is that last thing you wanna/need/should do...

NO, IDT you should worry about your MS...I know you have 4 other boys and i'm probably NOT going to tell you what you don't already know..BUT all pregnancies are diff....
W/ my 1st son I had "MS" ALLLLL day everyday until I delivered...then w/ Tate I had it for a short time from about 7 wks until 10 wks...but had a short spell of it at 5mo...
W/ Tahelon it hit me ONLY 2x's the whole pregnancy and it wasn't until about 8wks..
so really, it's all different..I wouldn't say NOT experiencing MS is a problem at all. I'd actually welcome the feel good pregnancy!!!!!
Don't worry sweetie, it just won't help ANYTHING, and you can't add a minute to a day by being worrisome.

Your baby is beautiful and prayers are being said for YOU!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think I should worry since my MS has not kicked in and I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I have been sick a couple of days and that's all so far.
> 
> Worry is scientifically proven to cause physical issues in our bodies..I'd say WOrry is that last thing you wanna/need/should do...
> 
> NO, IDT you should worry about your MS...I know you have 4 other boys and i'm probably NOT going to tell you what you don't already know..BUT all pregnancies are diff....
> W/ my 1st son I had "MS" ALLLLL day everyday until I delivered...then w/ Tate I had it for a short time from about 7 wks until 10 wks...but had a short spell of it at 5mo...
> W/ Tahelon it hit me ONLY 2x's the whole pregnancy and it wasn't until about 8wks..
> so really, it's all different..I wouldn't say NOT experiencing MS is a problem at all. I'd actually welcome the feel good pregnancy!!!!!
> Don't worry sweetie, it just won't help ANYTHING, and you can't add a minute to a day by being worrisome.
> 
> Your baby is beautiful and prayers are being said for YOU!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tater! I did have MS with all my boys. I just can't rember when it started. I'm always worrying about something. Which I know its not good. I worrid when I was carrying my all my boys. I'm just try to relax,but its hard around here. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think I should worry since my MS has not kicked in and I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I have been sick a couple of days and that's all so far.
> 
> Worry is scientifically proven to cause physical issues in our bodies..I'd say WOrry is that last thing you wanna/need/should do...
> 
> NO, IDT you should worry about your MS...I know you have 4 other boys and i'm probably NOT going to tell you what you don't already know..BUT all pregnancies are diff....
> W/ my 1st son I had "MS" ALLLLL day everyday until I delivered...then w/ Tate I had it for a short time from about 7 wks until 10 wks...but had a short spell of it at 5mo...
> W/ Tahelon it hit me ONLY 2x's the whole pregnancy and it wasn't until about 8wks..
> so really, it's all different..I wouldn't say NOT experiencing MS is a problem at all. I'd actually welcome the feel good pregnancy!!!!!
> Don't worry sweetie, it just won't help ANYTHING, and you can't add a minute to a day by being worrisome.
> 
> Your baby is beautiful and prayers are being said for YOU!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tater! I did have MS with all my boys. I just can't rember when it started. I'm always worrying about something. Which I know its not good. I worrid when I was carrying my all my boys. I'm just try to relax,but its hard around here. :hugs:Click to expand...

BELIEVE ME sweetie, I'll have some trouble NOT worrying too when I get my bfp..but it's NOT something that comes naturally for us(NOT worrying I mean)...it takes practice and patience,,,and trust....so just do your best~maybe make a pact w/ yourself that when you start to worry that you'll find a way that suits who YOU are to STOP it before it gets to out of control~You are doing great, and I'm believing you're going to have a strong healthy pregnancy ~~:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think I should worry since my MS has not kicked in and I'm 6 weeks and 1 day today. I have been sick a couple of days and that's all so far.
> 
> Worry is scientifically proven to cause physical issues in our bodies..I'd say WOrry is that last thing you wanna/need/should do...
> 
> NO, IDT you should worry about your MS...I know you have 4 other boys and i'm probably NOT going to tell you what you don't already know..BUT all pregnancies are diff....
> W/ my 1st son I had "MS" ALLLLL day everyday until I delivered...then w/ Tate I had it for a short time from about 7 wks until 10 wks...but had a short spell of it at 5mo...
> W/ Tahelon it hit me ONLY 2x's the whole pregnancy and it wasn't until about 8wks..
> so really, it's all different..I wouldn't say NOT experiencing MS is a problem at all. I'd actually welcome the feel good pregnancy!!!!!
> Don't worry sweetie, it just won't help ANYTHING, and you can't add a minute to a day by being worrisome.
> 
> Your baby is beautiful and prayers are being said for YOU!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tater! I did have MS with all my boys. I just can't rember when it started. I'm always worrying about something. Which I know its not good. I worrid when I was carrying my all my boys. I'm just try to relax,but its hard around here. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> BELIEVE ME sweetie, I'll have some trouble NOT worrying too when I get my bfp..but it's NOT something that comes naturally for us(NOT worrying I mean)...it takes practice and patience,,,and trust....so just do your best~maybe make a pact w/ yourself that when you start to worry that you'll find a way that suits who YOU are to STOP it before it gets to out of control~You are doing great, and I'm believing you're going to have a strong healthy pregnancy ~~:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tater it nice to have someone to talk to!:friends::hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I wrote my OB doc. nurse earlier and this is the message she sent me: Hi Kathy! Consider yourself blessed, lol Not everybody experiences morning sickness. I didn't have it terribly bad with my pregnancy. I see women come in ranging from absolutely no complaints of nausea to severe vomiting requiring iv fluid hydration. Anytime during the first trimester is when most experience the nausea / vomiting. It may still come or you may just get lucky. Don't forget too that every pregnancy a woman has is different, so just because you had morning sickness with your previous pregnancies does not mean that you will automatically have it with this one. 

Asking her and talking with you Tater made me feel a lot better,may be I can relax now!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I wrote my OB doc. nurse earlier and this is the message she sent me: Hi Kathy! Consider yourself blessed, lol Not everybody experiences morning sickness. I didn't have it terribly bad with my pregnancy. I see women come in ranging from absolutely no complaints of nausea to severe vomiting requiring iv fluid hydration. Anytime during the first trimester is when most experience the nausea / vomiting. It may still come or you may just get lucky. Don't forget too that every pregnancy a woman has is different, so just because you had morning sickness with your previous pregnancies does not mean that you will automatically have it with this one.
> 
> Asking her and talking with you Tater made me feel a lot better,may be I can relax now!

You can talk to me anytime sweetie, PM me if you want..I'm on here A LOT..Not sure that I'll always have an answer, but I will always have a listening ear and can share what I do know :flow:
that was a GREAT email from your nurse..YES, just allow yourself to relax...it IS a blessing to NOT be sick..just enjoy it now in case it shows up and hits you hard!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK you rocking dolls..I AM officially OUT for this month..Mark me down as another lost month FILLED w/ BFN'S....Af is RIGHT on time....
I'll be calling my doc office to schedule my HSG once the boys go down for nap~wish I was calling to report a BFP instead~ BUUUT, :wacko: HERE We go again:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

love ya girls...still dusting everyone that's up next!!!!!
:dust: and :hug:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> OK you rocking dolls..I AM officially OUT for this month..Mark me down as another lost month FILLED w/ BFN'S....Af is RIGHT on time....
> I'll be calling my doc office to schedule my HSG once the boys go down for nap~wish I was calling to report a BFP instead~ BUUUT, :wacko: HERE We go again:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> love ya girls...still dusting everyone that's up next!!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:

ugh! tater I thought for sure you and sag were going to get your bfp this month! Im really confused as to why it's so hard after tr to ger preggo you would think if you were fertile before hand you would still be :dohh:
TTC dont fret my best friend is preggo and has had no sickness this time around and her first 2 she was super sick
Faith and tater Im so confused i know my temps were crazy because I was sick and new to temping but I did get my surge 2 days in a row the 7th and 8th so im assuming I o'd on the 9th ? I hope this month is better for everyone and we all get bfp!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK you rocking dolls..I AM officially OUT for this month..Mark me down as another lost month FILLED w/ BFN'S....Af is RIGHT on time....
> I'll be calling my doc office to schedule my HSG once the boys go down for nap~wish I was calling to report a BFP instead~ BUUUT, :wacko: HERE We go again:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> love ya girls...still dusting everyone that's up next!!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:
> 
> ugh! tater I thought for sure you and sag were going to get your bfp this month! Im really confused as to why it's so hard after tr to ger preggo you would think if you were fertile before hand you would still be :dohh:
> TTC dont fret my best friend is preggo and has had no sickness this time around and her first 2 she was super sick
> Faith and tater Im so confused i know my temps were crazy because I was sick and new to temping but I did get my surge 2 days in a row the 7th and 8th so im assuming I o'd on the 9th ? I hope this month is better for everyone and we all get bfp!!!!Click to expand...

YEAH< I TOTALLY agree, what takes the fertilness we ONCE had away...and WHY IS it harder??? I wish I never would have gotten sterilized...:cry:
I thought for sure we would too....very surprised that we didn't, b/c if you consider the SMEP plan..how does it NOT work...???????? DH said last night though..think about all the times you have had sex when we were "fertile"(according to charts)and DID NOT Get preggers...and that IS true, but if it's all "right"~how does it NOT happen:nope: THUMBSDOWN to that...
I DID take into consideration that you were sick, so basically I didn't even acknowledge the 1st 4-5ish days...your temp should rise about the same time you get your +OPK and does look like day 9 had a rise but it wasn't quite 0.4 degrees....if FF thinks you O'd on day 9 though, they should have given you your cross hair...hmmmm
Tell me this and I'll keep thinking and looking....how many days are your normal cycles?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> OK you rocking dolls..I AM officially OUT for this month..Mark me down as another lost month FILLED w/ BFN'S....Af is RIGHT on time....
> I'll be calling my doc office to schedule my HSG once the boys go down for nap~wish I was calling to report a BFP instead~ BUUUT, :wacko: HERE We go again:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> love ya girls...still dusting everyone that's up next!!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:

Sorry the :witch: showed up Tater! Tons of :dust: to you this cyle!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK you rocking dolls..I AM officially OUT for this month..Mark me down as another lost month FILLED w/ BFN'S....Af is RIGHT on time....
> I'll be calling my doc office to schedule my HSG once the boys go down for nap~wish I was calling to report a BFP instead~ BUUUT, :wacko: HERE We go again:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> love ya girls...still dusting everyone that's up next!!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:
> 
> ugh! tater I thought for sure you and sag were going to get your bfp this month! Im really confused as to why it's so hard after tr to ger preggo you would think if you were fertile before hand you would still be :dohh:
> TTC dont fret my best friend is preggo and has had no sickness this time around and her first 2 she was super sick
> Faith and tater Im so confused i know my temps were crazy because I was sick and new to temping but I did get my surge 2 days in a row the 7th and 8th so im assuming I o'd on the 9th ? I hope this month is better for everyone and we all get bfp!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks momma! I have morning sickness with all my boys,so I guess I'm just expecting it with this one!


----------



## mommax3

Tater my cycle is 27 days :) last month it was 28 but I really think its cause I was stressing sooooo hard!
TTC hey who knows maybe its a girl :)
I know the way we have been doing it would leave no room to miss the egg too and Im not kidding all my other kids were conceived in one shot we did'nt even bd that many times like one or 2 nights around the time I THINK! I was going to O now I doing all these things to find out o time and still not making a baby what the hell!!! I hope you get your hsg my friend on the other site got preggo the month after her hsg :)


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!

Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!

And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

and, Good thought Momma about it being a girl..I don't have any girls. but I've heard from LOTS of people EVERYTHING about their boy pregnancies differed from their girl pregnancies...so that MAY just be..and you were hoping for a lil pink:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Tater my cycle is 27 days :) last month it was 28 but I really think its cause I was stressing sooooo hard!
> TTC hey who knows maybe its a girl :)
> I know the way we have been doing it would leave no room to miss the egg too and Im not kidding all my other kids were conceived in one shot we did'nt even bd that many times like one or 2 nights around the time I THINK! I was going to O now I doing all these things to find out o time and still not making a baby what the hell!!! I hope you get your hsg my friend on the other site got preggo the month after her hsg :)

I know, I know, It IS crazy...to think that it JUST happened so easily and naturally and w/out ANY planning(on my part) I didn't want kids and always seemed to get them..I conceived Tahelon while DH was wearing a condom...WTH!?!??!?!??!!?:shrug:
I was getting a lil emotional staring at my chart late last night ~and DH was saying, ya know, think of all the times you had sex most likely during your "fertile time" since you became sexually active...his point was that it DOES NOT happen everytime....and he IS right, but it just seems like it did...lol and now that I want it it's NOT sticking...YET..

I DID call about the HSG and I'm actually super positive about it...B/c of the way my cycle falls AND b/c DH has 3wks of training out of the next 3 1/2 wks we were limited to only TWO stinking days that we could go...he needs to go b/c he has to have a sperm analysis...Anywho(getting to my point)I called the doc office today and THEY told ME that there were only 2 days that I could come in~Get this~IT IS THE SAME only 2 days that WE could go to begin w/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..so already that dark cloud is moving away!!!!! The secretary was out of the office so they didn't actually schedule me, but it's tentative for Feb 21st and DH even has that day off already...
soo, phew, I'm feeling WAY better about that,, now on to praying my tubes ARE open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Tater my cycle is 27 days :) last month it was 28 but I really think its cause I was stressing sooooo hard!
> TTC hey who knows maybe its a girl :)
> I know the way we have been doing it would leave no room to miss the egg too and Im not kidding all my other kids were conceived in one shot we did'nt even bd that many times like one or 2 nights around the time I THINK! I was going to O now I doing all these things to find out o time and still not making a baby what the hell!!! I hope you get your hsg my friend on the other site got preggo the month after her hsg :)

Yeah who know maybe it is a girl! Have a long time to find out though. I only have a girl name picked out,but no boy names yet. Do ladies know any good boys names just in case?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!
> 
> And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!Click to expand...

That's wonderful Tater!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!
> 
> And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful Tater!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

stinking 12 months officially :( have gotten preggers..but 5 have been unable to stick:shrug: so I'm growing weary...am glad about the HSG, but if tubes are blocked...I don't have TOO much hope:nope:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: Waiting for you to enter this morning's temps:haha: 

Wow! what a quite place this is today! Hope everyone is doing well:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Hi girls how are you all doing today it seems everyone is busy this weekend :) sag where are you? hope all is well :) I did'nt temp this am cause I slept on the couch hubby, son and dog were making me very hot so i moved to the couch and forgot my thermo not sure how this will effect my temping


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya girls....It IS quiet here today...? My boys "play"(more like run around and don't listen and be crazy)bball on Saturdays and thank goodness this was the LAST day of it..it starts early, and I don't like to rise too early...UGH, 

It'll be OK you didn't temp today...won't affect it really at all...

My stinking ticker is messed up..>?? anyone know maybe why? It's linked to FF and when I log in to my account it shows everything but when ever I (or anyone else) clicks on my ticker it just shows blank charts....
So far I'm not real impressed w/ the "support" there and I'm paying $$$ for their services..I'll take any help on this!!!!!!
have a happy day girls!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater: Your chart looks good to me! I can see your temp dates:thumbup:

Momma: Sorry you couldn't temp, but totally understand! Trying to sleep when you're hot is MISERABLE! As tater already pointed out...it will be fine. It's funny how we (or at least ME) get crazy about the temps...like it's going to really make a difference in whether or not we're actually preggers:haha:

My temp came out same as yesterday, but new it would be outta sync since I had to test at 4:45am (rather than 6am) when dh got up since I new I couldn't get another 3hrs of sleep in before *I* planned to get up. At least it's still above cover. Last month my temps dropped several times below the cover line..made me wonder about progesterone?! I'm anxious to see what it does this cycle.


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater: Your chart looks good to me! I can see your temp dates:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Sorry you couldn't temp, but totally understand! Trying to sleep when you're hot is MISERABLE! As tater already pointed out...it will be fine. It's funny how we (or at least ME) get crazy about the temps...like it's going to really make a difference in whether or not we're actually preggers:haha:
> 
> My temp came out same as yesterday, but new it would be outta sync since I had to test at 4:45am (rather than 6am) when dh got up since I new I couldn't get another 3hrs of sleep in before *I* planned to get up. At least it's still above cover. Last month my temps dropped several times below the cover line..made me wonder about progesterone?! I'm anxious to see what it does this cycle.

Yeah, NOW you can see...GRRR, IDK what's happening..think they are doing it to irritate me b/c I'm in an easily irritated mood today..PMS is always worse when you have THAT on top of NO bfp:(
I get crazy about my temps too..BIG time...I can barely sleep some nights b/c I can't stop thinking about what my temp MIGHT be...
I started using progesterone cream b/c I just think I need it...too many MC"s to take the chance...might be something you wanna think about if they keep dropping...
I'm anxious to see what this cycle does too!!!!!!!:happydance:praying and hoping you're our next one w/ a BFP!!!! you can test in just a few days right?!?!!?!?!:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Tater, If you have had 5 BFP's , why are you having a HCG ? Your tubes are def. open but it seems your problem is mantaining the pregnancy. Maybe you progesterone is low ?
I don't understand why a DR would do that if there had already been a proven pregnancy ?


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> Tater, If you have had 5 BFP's , why are you having a HCG ? Your tubes are def. open but it seems your problem is mantaining the pregnancy. Maybe you progesterone is low ?
> I don't understand why a DR would do that if there had already been a proven pregnancy ?

hiya future!! I was thinking about you today...aren't you close to testing time???

Well, I have had 5 MC's but 3 of them, the last 3 have been chemicals, which he(dr) said that you can have chemicals and have blockage:shrug:I don't know much, other than what I read, hear and what he tells me....makes sense those after reading lots on chemicals...
When I had the TR he did an HSG, but I was still asleep and didn't even know it until he told me that at my appt last month...SO, he said it's definitely time (beyond time really) to check them out..
I also believe I'm low on progesterone, which *I* discovered after TONS of reading and research....I started progesterone cream this cycle actually..IDR exactly, but I started like 3-5DPO, now I've discontinued it until O...My temps looked pretty good, so it's working for sure...only had one BIG dip, which I was HOPING was implant dip, but turned out not to be...OH well, I'm pretty excited about the HSG, I've heard from nearly everyone that had one~they say and say their doc's say it cleans out the "cobwebs" and have more of a chance to conceive 1-3mo after it,got my fx'd 1st that they are open, second that my "better chance of conceiving" is SUPER soon!!!!
I go for it on the 21st though and I haven't looked at my chart~it MAY screw up THIS cycle w/ SMEP..hoping not though
:hugs:!!


----------



## mommax3

Good morning to you all I did'nt temp again today because I got to wake up to my puppy who peed in my bed grrrrr! hopefully tomorrow :) where is sag? im getting a little concerned! faith how is your 2ww is it going fast? hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Good morning to you all I did'nt temp again today because I got to wake up to my puppy who peed in my bed grrrrr! hopefully tomorrow :) where is sag? im getting a little concerned! faith how is your 2ww is it going fast? hope you all have a great weekend

ARRRRG, that SUCKS BIG time:growlmad:cute puppy, bad puppy...

it's a lazy weekend here...we didn't even make it to church today:blush:
it's nice to just stay home in jammies though sometimes!!
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Faith, are you a POASA? when can you test??!??!!!?
:hugs2:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!
> 
> And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful Tater!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> stinking 12 months officially :( have gotten preggers..but 5 have been unable to stick:shrug: so I'm growing weary...am glad about the HSG, but if tubes are blocked...I don't have TOO much hope:nope:Click to expand...

Good morning Tater! Love the pic. of you and your family! Since you have been pg 5x it should not have nothing to do with your tube being blocked. May have something to do with your levels. Have you taked to your doctor about taking baby asprin its suppose to help with ladies that has had mc's. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to you all I did'nt temp again today because I got to wake up to my puppy who peed in my bed grrrrr! hopefully tomorrow :) where is sag? im getting a little concerned! faith how is your 2ww is it going fast? hope you all have a great weekend
> 
> ARRRRG, that SUCKS BIG time:growlmad:cute puppy, bad puppy...
> 
> it's a lazy weekend here...we didn't even make it to church today:blush:
> it's nice to just stay home in jammies though sometimes!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Same here we did'nt make it to church today either. Our van keeps over heating and our church is out of town.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Good morning to you all I did'nt temp again today because I got to wake up to my puppy who peed in my bed grrrrr! hopefully tomorrow :) where is sag? im getting a little concerned! faith how is your 2ww is it going fast? hope you all have a great weekend

Momma is'nt always fun having a puppy around to pee on your bed. We had the same prob. with our dog we had to put in a dog create at nights so we would not get peed on,but now he's out growed it. Thank goodness! 
I was wondering the same thing about Saga.


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!
> 
> And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful Tater!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> stinking 12 months officially :( have gotten preggers..but 5 have been unable to stick:shrug: so I'm growing weary...am glad about the HSG, but if tubes are blocked...I don't have TOO much hope:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Tater! Love the pic. of you and your family! Since you have been pg 5x it should not have nothing to do with your tube being blocked. May have something to do with your levels. Have you taked to your doctor about taking baby asprin its suppose to help with ladies that has had mc's. :hugs:Click to expand...

THANX!!!! I like to freshen up my profile every now and again!!!
Well, *I* really think my progesterone is low...and I took it upon myself and started the pro cream last cycle on like 3-5DPO...You are supposed to start it after O and stop when af starts..which I did. And I started baby aspirin, well not sure the bottle says baby, but it's 81mg's after I went to the doc in Jan...
However, you CAN have chemical pregnancies w/ blocked tubes and my last 3 MC's were chemicals...I had my 1st MC on Easter Sunday 2010 and my 2nd MC early July..the last 3 were the chemicals and they were pretty much one right after the other....
so we'll see...not really sure what's going on...when they checked for fibroid and polyps there was NOTHING, my ovaries were beautiful, the follicles for O'ing were perfect...and my blood work came back fine...
IDK..it's frustrating..just keep thinking, if I wouldn't have gotten fixed:dohh:
how you feeling today anyway?!?!?!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies:hi:

Sag & Dash! where are you two:shrug: we miss you here girls! I hope you're doing well:thumbup:

Momma, sorry about your puppy! When we "puppy-sat" in Dec/Jan for my sis, it was a huge adjustment for us AND it messed up my temping:growlmad:..getting up several times a night to clean-up accidents:wacko:

Tater, glad your day has been relaxing:flower: Also..love the new family photo:thumbup:..it's so fun to put faces with names!

TTC, how are feeling today? Is the MS becoming more "regular"?

Future & Liberty:hi: how are you girls today?

Afm, 5dpo and sad to say to you all, I'm NOT a poas addict...as long as I wait, there's still a chance for BFP:haha: If my temps give me hope for early testing, I might go ahead:haha: but for now, I'm planning to test next Sunday:thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

It's trend today, I am still in my jammies and it's 2pm:blush:

Tater, I also think your prog. must be low ( common at our "advanced" age:jo:):haha: Have you ever been tested ?

momma, puppies are like having babies:winkwink: but love them just the same:hugs:

TTC, How you feeling ?

AFM, :witch: is due on Wednesday and I had brown discharge yesterday which I sometimes get when the:witch: is one her way , so I broke down and tested this morning and got :bfn: so I think I am out again this month:cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Future, I'm sorry :nope: it's looking like af is coming for a visit:hugs:...we live our lives in 2 week segments...sigh:cry:

Assuming the nasty witch shows, what's your game plan for next cycle? This was our 1st month with smep and it just seemed to flow better for us:thumbup: Now, we'll see if we get results here next week, but I plan to continue with it if things don't go as we hope for this cycle. 

:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Hey girls! Just checking in. Have been busy this weekend. I usually am busy on the weekends, its the weekdays that I have plenty of downtime just watching the kids play. AF is due any day now, hopefully Tuesday at the latest...then I can get on to TTC, which I am so excited about i actually cant WAIT for AF to start just so I can be done with it!

Glad everyone seems to be having a cozy, comfy day at home! I got dressed this AM but changed BACK into PJ's to clean the house.


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey future!!!!
I'm not really that old haha, I'll be 30 in April...but I definitely do believe it's low...my temps were(what *I* thought) really OK, there was a big dip which I was hoping was implant but siiiigh, wasn't...
I'm sure the doc will have more to say when I see him next week...we'll see...

I'm sorry about your bfn:( UUGGHH...I"M soooo tired of bfn's....they are ugly and I don't like them 

:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Hey girls! Just checking in. Have been busy this weekend. I usually am busy on the weekends, its the weekdays that I have plenty of downtime just watching the kids play. AF is due any day now, hopefully Tuesday at the latest...then I can get on to TTC, which I am so excited about i actually cant WAIT for AF to start just so I can be done with it!
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be having a cozy, comfy day at home! I got dressed this AM but changed BACK into PJ's to clean the house.

Hi sweetie:flower:
I'm calling	:telephone: af on for ya girlie!!!! There was a month~the one before last whatever that was~that I COULD NOT WAIT for af...no, actually, last cycle, b/c we wanted to start SMEP...ANd, I'm w/ Faith~it did go good for us , it was easy, fun at 1st and we'll continue to do it!!!
What is your TTC plan?!
Let us know when :witch: arrives
:hugs:


----------



## Dash

I think my plan is to just hold off on sex for a few days after AF, then start every other night- probably every night around O. Then few days after. Just basically to have a lot of sex...haha. Then I'm going to TRY to wait until AF is due to test, but I probably wont.


----------



## future_numan

30 Tater...I am old compared to you:cry::haha: 

I don't really have a plan for next month yet. I think I will try the soy again but with SMEP. Give that a whirl. :shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> I think my plan is to just hold off on sex for a few days after AF, then start every other night- probably every night around O. Then few days after. Just basically to have a lot of sex...haha. Then I'm going to TRY to wait until AF is due to test, but I probably wont.

Good plan Dash!!!
I like SMEP~one reason, b/c TOO much :sex: gets old for me..just don't think it's AS good when there's too much ..so I like to have a lil space bw bd to keep DH at a small distance..haha, he doesn't mind it though...and really, if we Do it TOO much during fertile times then I'm good for the resta the mo and DH is miserable..:nope:so that's not good either....
I'm going to TRY to wait until af is due to test this cycle too..I know that sounds impossible coming from an addict, BUT i'm getting reallllllly tired of seeing bfn's...have enough ppl stalking my chart,,,I think I'll be a chart addict this time and see how that works....
Dash~you are so cute!!! Love ya my TR girls!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> 30 Tater...I am old compared to you:cry::haha:
> 
> I don't really have a plan for next month yet. I think I will try the soy again but with SMEP. Give that a whirl. :shrug:

Nuh uh you aren't old...we are only as old as we feel we are..age is just a number, cept as that number grows our bodies know it and it does have a factor is stuf...

We will continue w/ smep...please Lord send us our 2011 miracle


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tater have you had your levels checked to make sure you are ovulating? If not I would see if your doc can check those for you!
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm definitely O'ing...I was going to say you can look at my chart, but it started over now that af is here....but yeah, I am...the doc told me at the doc that I was going to O from the L and he wasn't kiddin!
> 
> And, he told me that if I'm having regular periods,, which I am, do and always have, that I can assume that I'm O'ing regularly and that was in my mind so was A RELIEF to hear!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's wonderful Tater!! How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...
> 
> stinking 12 months officially :( have gotten preggers..but 5 have been unable to stick:shrug: so I'm growing weary...am glad about the HSG, but if tubes are blocked...I don't have TOO much hope:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Tater! Love the pic. of you and your family! Since you have been pg 5x it should not have nothing to do with your tube being blocked. May have something to do with your levels. Have you taked to your doctor about taking baby asprin its suppose to help with ladies that has had mc's. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> THANX!!!! I like to freshen up my profile every now and again!!!
> Well, *I* really think my progesterone is low...and I took it upon myself and started the pro cream last cycle on like 3-5DPO...You are supposed to start it after O and stop when af starts..which I did. And I started baby aspirin, well not sure the bottle says baby, but it's 81mg's after I went to the doc in Jan...
> However, you CAN have chemical pregnancies w/ blocked tubes and my last 3 MC's were chemicals...I had my 1st MC on Easter Sunday 2010 and my 2nd MC early July..the last 3 were the chemicals and they were pretty much one right after the other....
> so we'll see...not really sure what's going on...when they checked for fibroid and polyps there was NOTHING, my ovaries were beautiful, the follicles for O'ing were perfect...and my blood work came back fine...
> IDK..it's frustrating..just keep thinking, if I wouldn't have gotten fixed:dohh:
> how you feeling today anyway?!?!?!Click to expand...

81mg is baby aspirin that's what my OB doc has me taking. I know it will happen for you Tater!! With everything look good and with your faith you'll have your miracle baby!! I'm doing fine! and you? I have been have some MS today,it seems to come and go. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hey girlies:hi:
> 
> Sag & Dash! where are you two:shrug: we miss you here girls! I hope you're doing well:thumbup:
> 
> Momma, sorry about your puppy! When we "puppy-sat" in Dec/Jan for my sis, it was a huge adjustment for us AND it messed up my temping:growlmad:..getting up several times a night to clean-up accidents:wacko:
> 
> Tater, glad your day has been relaxing:flower: Also..love the new family photo:thumbup:..it's so fun to put faces with names!
> 
> TTC, how are feeling today? Is the MS becoming more "regular"?
> 
> Future & Liberty:hi: how are you girls today?
> 
> Afm, 5dpo and sad to say to you all, I'm NOT a poas addict...as long as I wait, there's still a chance for BFP:haha: If my temps give me hope for early testing, I might go ahead:haha: but for now, I'm planning to test next Sunday:thumbup:

 I'm feeling fine! Had some MS today it seems to come and go. 
How are you? Hope you get your :bfp: this month! Tons of :dust: to you!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> I think my plan is to just hold off on sex for a few days after AF, then start every other night- probably every night around O. Then few days after. Just basically to have a lot of sex...haha. Then I'm going to TRY to wait until AF is due to test, but I probably wont.

That sounds like a good plan Dash!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

future_numan said:


> 30 Tater...I am old compared to you:cry::haha:
> 
> I don't really have a plan for next month yet. I think I will try the soy again but with SMEP. Give that a whirl. :shrug:

Good luck and tons of :dust: to you for next month!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Hey girls! Just checking in. Have been busy this weekend. I usually am busy on the weekends, its the weekdays that I have plenty of downtime just watching the kids play. AF is due any day now, hopefully Tuesday at the latest...then I can get on to TTC, which I am so excited about i actually cant WAIT for AF to start just so I can be done with it!
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be having a cozy, comfy day at home! I got dressed this AM but changed BACK into PJ's to clean the house.

So you are planing on ttc next cycle? I want to wish you good luck and tons of :dust: !! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

:happydance: Yes, next cycle! Should start any day now.

I think of all of you, I will be the latest to O and last to test for next month?


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> :happydance: Yes, next cycle! Should start any day now.
> 
> I think of all of you, I will be the latest to O and last to test for next month?

woot woot!!!!!:yipee:
I don't know though..Me and sag are 1day apart..I'm CD3 and she's CD4 I THINK and Faith is CD 5 I THINK and if momma hasn't O'd yet. future is near testing and I'm not sure where Liberty is... but if nothing comes up + for Faith which I'm believing it WILL ~ then you girls would be pretty close together? Right? I can't know, I shouldn't have even replied haha, b/c I'm goofy and get too confused where everyone is, even w/ looking everyday....

TTC is the pack leader!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:we all wanna follow after you TTc
Hey, dash what kind of viti's did you say you were taking again?!

:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'll talk with you ladies later! Have a wonderful V-Day with your honey's tomorrow!! Take Care and good night! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Goodnight TTC!

Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!

I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.

Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!

Good night!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.

Holy crap, is tomorrow V-day..I didn't know...oops...apparently you can tell I don't get into it too much...:blush:
I really can't keep track...it was an educated guess!!!!! lol

are you taking those in separate pills or is it all together..? just curious why you can't have too much Vit B or C...is it b/c of your sensitivities? :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

In October. My husband and I have been trying since then. For some reason it doesn't seem like there are alot of MB's out there for people who have had a TR. Anyway.. I have 3 wonderful children. Hoping for 2 more to be blesssed into our family. I am currently in the tww.. It is dreadful.. I am 8 DPO and wanting to test so bad and seems its valentines day it gives me all the more reason to do it... But then I think that if it is ---- BFN that I would be upset all day. I have a very short LP usually no more than 11 days. So I will be testing maybe tomorrow. My progesterone yesterday was 11.6 everyone says that is ok. We shall find out eventually. Anyway hope to chat with you ladies soon.


----------



## sweetlissa

How do I put my tickers and photo on here?


----------



## future_numan

:witch: got me this morning:cry:
She was two days early !!!


----------



## Sagapo75

HEY LADIES!

I am just popping in for a second to let you guys know that I have not fallen off the face of the planet! I've just had a busy couple of days...and TONIGHT, my family is coming into town. Nothing like having my Big Fat Greek family coming on VALENTINE'S night! Hahaha...so I am busy cleaning today making my house PERFECT!

I hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's! Hopefully I can get back on later this afternoon and respond to everything I missed! I see we have a new lady; Sweetlissa! Welcome!!!

Anyway...hopefully I can get back on later today and catch up! Talk to you all soon!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> How do I put my tickers and photo on here?

hey sweetie!!!!!!!:hi:
yay!!! and WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arg the brutal 2ww...YUCK, hopefully it'll go SUPER fast for you and you'll find out sooner than later about your BFP!!!!!!!!! awww a Valentines BFP that'd be suuuper!!!!!!:happydance:

If you go into your profile and edit your signature,,,you can copy and paste your FF chart onto it and anything else you want on there....If you edit your Avatar you can add a pic that will appear on the thread and if you edit your profile pic, you can add a pic that'll only show when someone goes into your profile...I hope that helps...If not let me know and I can tell you how to get your chart from FF..I could NOT get that ... lol
So glad to have you apart here, let us know when you decide to test!!!! we a a few girls that are VERY close to you in their cycle....
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> :witch: got me this morning:cry:
> She was two days early !!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ~~~uggghhhh...SORRY Future...stinking :witch: WHY can't she be on time...I HATE 2 days early:growlmad:
Well, we are very close in cycles now, we can chart stalk each other....

You feeling OK today?
I know you are trying until Oct, but still, just wanna make sure your chin is up!!
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> HEY LADIES!
> 
> I am just popping in for a second to let you guys know that I have not fallen off the face of the planet! I've just had a busy couple of days...and TONIGHT, my family is coming into town. Nothing like having my Big Fat Greek family coming on VALENTINE'S night! Hahaha...so I am busy cleaning today making my house PERFECT!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's! Hopefully I can get back on later this afternoon and respond to everything I missed! I see we have a new lady; Sweetlissa! Welcome!!!
> 
> Anyway...hopefully I can get back on later today and catch up! Talk to you all soon!:hugs:

YAY sag!!!! We missed you GF!!!!
:friends:
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa welcome :)
sag i hope you have lots of fun!!!! 
faith sweetie how ya feeling?
ttc hows the bun doing?
dash your ttc soon right? you must be getting excited and anxious
tate how ya doing girl? when is your hsg?
future so sorry the witch got you Im really getting sick of that bitch!
afm I am 5 dpo today at least I think so my temps are so out of wack from being sick and new puppy i feel really good alot of white cm not sure whats up with that?! 
Hope everyone has a great valentines day <3


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa welcome :)
> sag i hope you have lots of fun!!!!
> faith sweetie how ya feeling?
> ttc hows the bun doing?
> dash your ttc soon right? you must be getting excited and anxious
> tate how ya doing girl? when is your hsg?
> future so sorry the witch got you Im really getting sick of that bitch!
> afm I am 5 dpo today at least I think so my temps are so out of wack from being sick and new puppy i feel really good alot of white cm not sure whats up with that?!
> Hope everyone has a great valentines day <3

Heya momma!!!:flasher:
I'm really fine..ready for :af: to go already:wave:, but that's normal. It's super heavy the 1st couple of days and I hate it...but don't we all....
My HSG is tentative for Feb 21st..I called Fri and the secretary was outta the office, so the nurse said she'd call me Monday morning..it's 10am and I haven't heard from her yet...I'll be calling her if she doesn't call me~that's for sure!!!!!
I'll be letting ya all know when I know for sure...Do you girls think that CD 8 would be better than CD11 or it really doesn't matter? They only do it from CD7-CD11~I was just thinking maybe it'd be better to NOT do it the last possible day...BUT if we do it on Feb 18th~that'll be CD8 and the 1st day of SMEP...and CD11~Feb21st wouldn't be a SMEP day...IDK, I'll just have to wait for the call!!!!
Love ya TR girls!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

thats great at least you will have some answers :)
I honestly have not clue when is a good time to go, you should def. ask them :)
I will have mine around may if I dont get preggo by then the dr. said give it 4 months from jan (which would be 3 months after my tr) and if im not preggo come back in so hopefully he knows whats up and i am preggo by then :) this whole thing is a roller coater and my temps are so wacked!!! Im thinking i will keep temping anyway and then I will be better at it for next cycle


----------



## Dash

Welcome Sweetlissa! This is a great supportive board- and you are right, there aren't a lot of TR boards out there. I was lucky to find these girls. Feel free to ask and share away- there's no such thing as TMI here (no, really, theres not).

Future- sorry AF got you :( Im due to start today, if I do it looks like we will be cycle buddies for next month. 

AFM, I have no signs of AF...and I'm frustrated, I just want to get on with my next cycle. I had cramping about 3 days ago, but since then NOTHING. Not even my usual headache. Last month was 4 days late, I'm really hoping this month isn't.


----------



## Dash

I just want to say that my uterus is shriveling up and dying of envy right now. I have a cousin who is giving birth right now, another family member just found out she is having a boy this morning, and I'm going out to lunch with a very pregnant friend of mine.

Waiting is killing me. I want a baby NOW dammit!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> I just want to say that my uterus is shriveling up and dying of envy right now. I have a cousin who is giving birth right now, another family member just found out she is having a boy this morning, and I'm going out to lunch with a very pregnant friend of mine.
> 
> Waiting is killing me. I want a baby NOW dammit!

:haha:well, maybe you're next.?!?!?..I don't enjoy being around pregnant ppl, esp friends..they all know how bad I want one..I think they get preg just b/c~ugh..nothing worse:nope:
well have a great time w/ your friend at lunch, rub on her or drink her water or something...
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

omg dash I know how you feel my best friend is 5 months and my sister just found out she is preggo! I want a baby soooooo bad!!!!!


----------



## Dash

I remember how terrible it felt when all these people got pregnant too- it was the final push I needed to really be serious about having more kids. My husband was building a turkey pen in the yard, and I came down hysterically crying that I was calling a fertility clinic on Monday. Lol.

Hopefully this isn't too personal, but I think our TR journeys aren't just physical and hormonal ones- they are emotional journeys too. Today I'm dealing with some serious emotions about this. I feel like Ive finally "righted" myself, and a lot of my regret is gone, but at the same time I'm feeling regretful for ever making the choice in the first place. And I'm nervous. Very nervous. Of failure. Because that's a possibility, and something I'm going to have to cope with feelings of every month I don't get pg. 

So there's that.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> I remember how terrible it felt when all these people got pregnant too- it was the final push I needed to really be serious about having more kids. My husband was building a turkey pen in the yard, and I came down hysterically crying that I was calling a fertility clinic on Monday. Lol.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't too personal, but I think our TR journeys aren't just physical and hormonal ones- they are emotional journeys too. Today I'm dealing with some serious emotions about this. I feel like Ive finally "righted" myself, and a lot of my regret is gone, but at the same time I'm feeling regretful for ever making the choice in the first place. And I'm nervous. Very nervous. Of failure. Because that's a possibility, and something I'm going to have to cope with feelings of every month I don't get pg.
> 
> So there's that.


It does feel horrible and I KNOW it was MY choice to have the TL and others didn't make that same choice but I wish EVERY single day I wouldn't have made the decision to go through w/ it...
It's probably more emotional than anything really...I battle w/ emotions every time I see a pregnant girl~~~ my good friend is preggers w/ her 6th...and when I got preg last March I was like too bad we couldn't be preg together and she says, NO NO NO WAAAY...then after 5MC's she announces very gleefully that they are expecting #6~I had a HARD time being happy for her and really don't know if I truly am happy still at this point...
after so many losses I'm super afraid that I'll be in that lil window that it's just NOT going to work for....Every mo is a let down and every mo to come that I see a bfn will continue to be disappointing..I don't know HOW to make that stop but I hate that feeling...
I just keep praying that all of us on this thread get our sticky BFP miracle and live happily ever after!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Girls I feel exactly the same way you do! i dont have much to add just that, thats why we are here for eachother because we all know exactly how it feels :(


----------



## tatertahelon

Yeah, and I'm REAL glad about this place and EVERYONE here...REAL glad:hugs:

So, I talked to the doc and my HSG IS on the 21st...at 11:30am...N DH'S sperm analysis is at 10am...
We are kinda hoping that they'll allow ME to go in (wherever in is) to assist him in getting his specimen!!!!! He's not into porn AT ALL..*I* used to "LOVE" it and make him watch it w/ me and it made his performance pitiful...IDK, I always thought that "helped" so I'm hoping they don't throw him a mag and expect a bunch of swimmers....
We'll see, but I feel relieved that it's scheduled and it'll hopefully bring light to SOMETHING!!!! and *everyone* says that a woman is MORE likely to conceive after an HSG, IDK why, I mean if a tubes open a tubes open I thought, but I'm hoping that's accurate and we'll get preggo this cycle!!!!!!
Of course that's what I want every cycle
:hug:


----------



## Dash

Tater- I'm glad they got that rolling for you. This could be exactly what you need!

Im glad I have this forum to vent :hugs: not many people understand. AF must not be far, Im really weepy and emotional today.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Tater- I'm glad they got that rolling for you. This could be exactly what you need!
> 
> Im glad I have this forum to vent :hugs: not many people understand. AF must not be far, Im really weepy and emotional today.

No, not many ppl DO understand and that's the pits too :(
YAY, af...it's what you've been waiting for !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## chica0126

Hello ladies!:winkwink: i am fairly new here...i am currently saving money for my tubal reversal...i am hoping that i can get it done in june or july... i was wanting to ask u wonderful ladies a question....what would be the best way to track my cycles...cuz i want to know my cycles really well so i have an idea on when to BD after i have my TR....well here is some info on me ( i am so rude...i should have wrote this first.) i am a momma of 4...2 boys and 2 girls....got a tubal after my daughter and got it mainly cuz family were pressuring me into doing it....:dohh: i am divorced....but found the love of my life:happydance: and would love to have at least two more little ones with him.. although i am praying for one to start with... so is there any advise you lovely ladies could suggest me so i can kinda have an idea of what to expect... i would love to hear from you...well i hope to hear from you ladies and i am sending a whole bunch of :dust:to all u ladies TTC....


----------



## mommax3

chica0126 said:


> Hello ladies!:winkwink: i am fairly new here...i am currently saving money for my tubal reversal...i am hoping that i can get it done in june or july... i was wanting to ask u wonderful ladies a question....what would be the best way to track my cycles...cuz i want to know my cycles really well so i have an idea on when to BD after i have my TR....well here is some info on me ( i am so rude...i should have wrote this first.) i am a momma of 4...2 boys and 2 girls....got a tubal after my daughter and got it mainly cuz family were pressuring me into doing it....:dohh: i am divorced....but found the love of my life:happydance: and would love to have at least two more little ones with him.. although i am praying for one to start with... so is there any advise you lovely ladies could suggest me so i can kinda have an idea of what to expect... i would love to hear from you...well i hope to hear from you ladies and i am sending a whole bunch of :dust:to all u ladies TTC....

welcome :flower: i would suggest temping this way you know the most fertile days before you get your tr done also I have been reading a book called taking charge of your fertility I really reccomend it, it says the best way to know your most fertile times is your cm when its wet is the best time to start bding and you continue to bd right through ewcm until you dry up and they say that this covers your bases :) gl to you and im sure the other ladies will chime in and offer you some more advice


----------



## mommax3

Have any of you girls had alot of crampy pains after o since surgury mine seems to always me on my right side wondering what this is?!?!


----------



## mommax3

tate I cant wait to here how your tests go I really hope they give you alot of answers and get you on the right track to your baby


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Have any of you girls had alot of crampy pains after o since surgury mine seems to always me on my right side wondering what this is?!?!

THAAANX momma!!!! I hope so too...I'm just ~ at this point~ praying they are open...it concerns me b/c I've had those 3 chemicals:shrug:we'll see...

Ya know..that's funny you brought that up..that crampy pain q...I am pretty sure I have that OR something similar to it...I get O pain and then it seems to STAY for a LONG time after O...and since I started charting I actually had to add a box on my color chart that says "belly pains" ~for ME, it's mostly a pain, stabbing/jabbing feeling not so much crampy...but 3 cycles ago I was CONVINCED I was having a tubal pregnancy b/c of it...I was like 1,2,3,4DPO and it actually seemed the "O" pain was worse...and I was like OHHHH boy, this is it, I'm having a tubal..but I took a HPT and it was neg(read if you are having an ectopic a HPT will show a + MOST of the time)then after that I started SS hard core and it made me a mad woman..it was BAD...:wacko:
So I vowed not to ss again, but I do wonder what that is too...I TRY to think back, like did that happen before TL? but I just can't remember...but I really don't think so..I don't remember going DAYS AND DAYS w/ at some points paralyzing pains in my belly. w/ mine, it usually starts out LOW side (whichever side I O'd from)then it will wrap into my lower back, then eventually after MANY days it'll go throughout my belly..then it'll eventually stop..right before af...
YEah, now that I'm writing this out..WTH is THAT?????


----------



## mommax3

Im really thinking your tubes are fine I have a feeling its more your progesterone which is way easier so fix :) so try not to worry to much I know alot easier to say then do. As for the pain your right it is more a stabing and for some reason mine is always on the right and the weird thing is I said something to my gyno and he tried to tell me I was just Oing from the right again but thats just not possible 5 months in a row! I know for sure I never had this before i would remember being in pain. I asked on the other threads too so hopefully we can get an answer. im so sure your tubes are good that it puts me a little at ease knowing we both have similar pain we both cant have blocked tubes lol I know not so rational thinking but I will take it until I know what the hell is going on in there. oh and mine too leaves right before af, strange


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> In October. My husband and I have been trying since then. For some reason it doesn't seem like there are alot of MB's out there for people who have had a TR. Anyway.. I have 3 wonderful children. Hoping for 2 more to be blesssed into our family. I am currently in the tww.. It is dreadful.. I am 8 DPO and wanting to test so bad and seems its valentines day it gives me all the more reason to do it... But then I think that if it is ---- BFN that I would be upset all day. I have a very short LP usually no more than 11 days. So I will be testing maybe tomorrow. My progesterone yesterday was 11.6 everyone says that is ok. We shall find out eventually. Anyway hope to chat with you ladies soon.

:hi: and welcome! Sending tons of :dust: your way!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

future_numan said:


> :witch: got me this morning:cry:
> She was two days early !!!

Sorry the :witch: came! Tons of :dust: this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

chica0126 said:


> Hello ladies!:winkwink: i am fairly new here...i am currently saving money for my tubal reversal...i am hoping that i can get it done in june or july... i was wanting to ask u wonderful ladies a question....what would be the best way to track my cycles...cuz i want to know my cycles really well so i have an idea on when to BD after i have my TR....well here is some info on me ( i am so rude...i should have wrote this first.) i am a momma of 4...2 boys and 2 girls....got a tubal after my daughter and got it mainly cuz family were pressuring me into doing it....:dohh: i am divorced....but found the love of my life:happydance: and would love to have at least two more little ones with him.. although i am praying for one to start with... so is there any advise you lovely ladies could suggest me so i can kinda have an idea of what to expect... i would love to hear from you...well i hope to hear from you ladies and i am sending a whole bunch of :dust:to all u ladies TTC....

Hi:hi:Chica!!!!
WELCOME!!!! Have you posted here before..you'll have to bare w/ me...I forget everything and confuse easily :wacko:
Anyway~~YAY!! for you upcoming TR...I think I'm the veteran here..Wednesday will be the 1yr anniv of my surgery and most girls here had there's done Oct2010 and after..Dash was in Dec...I know that b/c we are like a lil family here..Don't know where I'd be or how I'd gotten through LOTS of things w/ out these girls!!!!!!:friends:
Anyway, I'm w/ momma START charting and temping..you can get super cheap BBT thermo's on ebay, or I got mine for a lil under $10 at CVS...go to fertilityfriend.com and use their charts ~it just makes life SOOO much easier...If you get confused about their site, we are all here to help...
I'd recommend starting to check your CM, some girls do it lots of times a day or some just do it once...once or twice is suffice!!!!
Also, on FF(fertilityfriend)start charting/marking all your symptoms..so that way when you DO have the TR you aren't making yourself CRAZY by wondering if every lil thing is a pregnancy symptom after every single O in every single cycle...It's best to say...awww, ya know what..my bb's DO swell a lil a few days before AF, or I DO get cramps every cycle about 9DPO(these are just examples that COULD potentially make a girl that wants a bfp freak out)...If there's ONE thing I WISH I would have done BEFORE my surgery it would have been to get to know my body....:thumbup:
temping, charting and recording{symptoms} BEFORE surgery will probably make you such a relaxed person..I have no peace any days after O..b/c I don't know my body:shrug:...YET..I'm learning :winkwink: but it's a constant guessing game and my TR sisters have to put up w/ me freaking out about lil things:dohh:..it's just silly...better to know your body:thumbup:
I'm psyched about your TR!!!! We have 2 bfp's as of now and several are in limbo waiting to test ~yay~:yipee:
So, as you can tell by now, I'm long winded!!!!
don't be a stranger now...keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> HEY LADIES!
> 
> I am just popping in for a second to let you guys know that I have not fallen off the face of the planet! I've just had a busy couple of days...and TONIGHT, my family is coming into town. Nothing like having my Big Fat Greek family coming on VALENTINE'S night! Hahaha...so I am busy cleaning today making my house PERFECT!
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Valentine's! Hopefully I can get back on later this afternoon and respond to everything I missed! I see we have a new lady; Sweetlissa! Welcome!!!
> 
> Anyway...hopefully I can get back on later today and catch up! Talk to you all soon!:hugs:

Its nice to hear from you Saga!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa welcome :)
> sag i hope you have lots of fun!!!!
> faith sweetie how ya feeling?
> ttc hows the bun doing?
> dash your ttc soon right? you must be getting excited and anxious
> tate how ya doing girl? when is your hsg?
> future so sorry the witch got you Im really getting sick of that bitch!
> afm I am 5 dpo today at least I think so my temps are so out of wack from being sick and new puppy i feel really good alot of white cm not sure whats up with that?!
> Hope everyone has a great valentines day <3

 Had more MS today, which is fine with me. I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.
> 
> Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!
> 
> Good night!Click to expand...

holy sex batman!!! your chart looks great I dont see how you could have missed that egg fx for you :happydance:


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweetlissa welcome :)
> sag i hope you have lots of fun!!!!
> faith sweetie how ya feeling?
> ttc hows the bun doing?
> dash your ttc soon right? you must be getting excited and anxious
> tate how ya doing girl? when is your hsg?
> future so sorry the witch got you Im really getting sick of that bitch!
> afm I am 5 dpo today at least I think so my temps are so out of wack from being sick and new puppy i feel really good alot of white cm not sure whats up with that?!
> Hope everyone has a great valentines day <3
> 
> He or she is doing fine. Had more MS today, which is fine with me. I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks ttc me too :) and you know i love to hear your sick :hugs: it mean he or she is growing great!!!! so did you experince what tate and i have with the sharp pains after O?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chica0126 said:


> Hello ladies!:winkwink: i am fairly new here...i am currently saving money for my tubal reversal...i am hoping that i can get it done in june or july... i was wanting to ask u wonderful ladies a question....what would be the best way to track my cycles...cuz i want to know my cycles really well so i have an idea on when to BD after i have my TR....well here is some info on me ( i am so rude...i should have wrote this first.) i am a momma of 4...2 boys and 2 girls....got a tubal after my daughter and got it mainly cuz family were pressuring me into doing it....:dohh: i am divorced....but found the love of my life:happydance: and would love to have at least two more little ones with him.. although i am praying for one to start with... so is there any advise you lovely ladies could suggest me so i can kinda have an idea of what to expect... i would love to hear from you...well i hope to hear from you ladies and i am sending a whole bunch of :dust:to all u ladies TTC....

:hi: and welcome! Good luck to you on your TR journey!!


----------



## mommax3

ttc I love your lil bean pic its soooooo awsome :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweetlissa welcome :)
> sag i hope you have lots of fun!!!!
> faith sweetie how ya feeling?
> ttc hows the bun doing?
> dash your ttc soon right? you must be getting excited and anxious
> tate how ya doing girl? when is your hsg?
> future so sorry the witch got you Im really getting sick of that bitch!
> afm I am 5 dpo today at least I think so my temps are so out of wack from being sick and new puppy i feel really good alot of white cm not sure whats up with that?!
> Hope everyone has a great valentines day <3
> 
> He or she is doing fine. Had more MS today, which is fine with me. I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ttc me too :) and you know i love to hear your sick :hugs: it mean he or she is growing great!!!! so did you experince what tate and i have with the sharp pains after O?Click to expand...

I know I had sharp O pains when I thought I was ovualting,maybe they were after I ovualted. I'm not sure I only used OPK test.


----------



## mommax3

Good night ladies I will talk to you tomorrow :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater how are you doing? AF almost over? :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Good night ladies I will talk to you tomorrow :)

Good night! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Tater- I'm glad they got that rolling for you. This could be exactly what you need!
> 
> Im glad I have this forum to vent :hugs: not many people understand. AF must not be far, Im really weepy and emotional today.

Just think Dash after the :witch: is done its happy ttc time for you!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.
> 
> Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!
> 
> Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> holy sex batman!!! your chart looks great I dont see how you could have missed that egg fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...


:rofl: That's kinda how I feel! If this isn't the month, we can't say we didn't try:thumbup: Yes sir, we followed SMEP:ninja:

Trying to read through the pages and catch up! Lots went on here today while I tried to control myself and only visit BnB ONCE this afternoon at 3:30pm and now again...much better than my 25 visits a day:haha:

As for strange pains following TR...I'm right there with you girls! Only mine are a crampy/achy/heaviness in the ab area. starts right after O and stays till AF. First month I thought "oh my gosh! I'm going to have a BFP" but NO it was AF, 2nd month...same thing! Now here we are at the 3rd month and I'm NOT fooled!...just really bummed to have this *new* post TR symptom. I really, really hope this is still just my body adjusting. 

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: just jump right in and don't be shy:hugs:

Future: so sorry that nasty, nasty AF arrived:cry:

TTC: :happydance::sick:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.
> 
> Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!
> 
> Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> holy sex batman!!! your chart looks great I dont see how you could have missed that egg fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That's kinda how I feel! If this isn't the month, we can't say we didn't try:thumbup: Yes sir, we followed SMEP:ninja:
> 
> Trying to read through the pages and catch up! Lots went on here today while I tried to control myself and only visit BnB ONCE this afternoon at 3:30pm and now again...much better than my 25 visits a day:haha:
> 
> As for strange pains following TR...I'm right there with you girls! Only mine are a crampy/achy/heaviness in the ab area. starts right after O and stays till AF. First month I thought "oh my gosh! I'm going to have a BFP" but NO it was AF, 2nd month...same thing! Now here we are at the 3rd month and I'm NOT fooled!...just really bummed to have this *new* post TR symptom. I really, really hope this is still just my body adjusting.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: just jump right in and don't be shy:hugs:
> 
> Future: so sorry that nasty, nasty AF arrived:cry:
> 
> TTC: :happydance::sick:Click to expand...

faith seriously girl if you did not catch that egg then i dont know that I ever will lol. That pain is very strange but Im feeling less nervous about it since there are other tr girls that have similar pain it must be our bodies adjusting or healing :winkwink: I too have been trying to limit how many times I pop on but im still on here more then I should be lol but this month I dont feel so crazy like I did last month I have some sense of calmness


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Tater how are you doing? AF almost over? :hugs:

Hi TTC :wave:
I'm doing well~thanks for asking!!!!:flower:
I'm getting excited for my HSG!!!!!!! Everyone says "it hurts LOTS" and *I* say~bring it ON!!!!!!!:thumbup:
Af IS almost over, not sure that I'm spotting today, or just light, we'll have to see!!! I'd say spotting!!! YAY!!! 
glad to hear your sickness is a joyful thing!!!!that's wonderful!
have you guys told your fam yet that you are expecting?!?!?!??!?!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.
> 
> Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!
> 
> Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> holy sex batman!!! your chart looks great I dont see how you could have missed that egg fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That's kinda how I feel! If this isn't the month, we can't say we didn't try:thumbup: Yes sir, we followed SMEP:ninja:
> 
> Trying to read through the pages and catch up! Lots went on here today while I tried to control myself and only visit BnB ONCE this afternoon at 3:30pm and now again...much better than my 25 visits a day:haha:
> 
> As for strange pains following TR...I'm right there with you girls! Only mine are a crampy/achy/heaviness in the ab area. starts right after O and stays till AF. First month I thought "oh my gosh! I'm going to have a BFP" but NO it was AF, 2nd month...same thing! Now here we are at the 3rd month and I'm NOT fooled!...just really bummed to have this *new* post TR symptom. I really, really hope this is still just my body adjusting.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: just jump right in and don't be shy:hugs:
> 
> Future: so sorry that nasty, nasty AF arrived:cry:
> 
> TTC: :happydance::sick:Click to expand...

Hiya Faith!!!!!
Girl, do you think you are Out this month??? I tried to find a post that mentioned it...tried to find one I missed~but couldn't so not sure if I DID miss one or not...but I was looking at your chart and *I* think it looks GREAT!!! It's still a lil early, but it's nice to see it looking great!!!:happydance:
beautiful charter you are !!!!

It IS a lil nicer to find out that I'm not the only one w/ worsening "O" pain AFTER O :haha: but I've had it for nearly a year now, so I'm not sure if it IS a lasting symptom after a TR, but it sucks whatever it is:growlmad:

:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Saga!!!!!!!
Sooo, how was your time with you family?!?!
:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater how are you doing? AF almost over? :hugs:
> 
> Hi TTC :wave:
> I'm doing well~thanks for asking!!!!:flower:
> I'm getting excited for my HSG!!!!!!! Everyone says "it hurts LOTS" and *I* say~bring it ON!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> Af IS almost over, not sure that I'm spotting today, or just light, we'll have to see!!! I'd say spotting!!! YAY!!!
> glad to hear your sickness is a joyful thing!!!!that's wonderful!
> have you guys told your fam yet that you are expecting?!?!?!??!?!
> :friends:Click to expand...

I want to say GOOD LUCK to you on your HSG!!! When are you having it done? We have not told any of my hubby's family because when we do you know what is going to hit the roof!! Some of them are not going to be happy and they will start trouble like they always do. The only are a couple of friends and my aunt. My aunt is the only one that I talk to on my families side most of the time since my mother passed away. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Goodnight TTC!
> 
> Tater I have no idea how you keep track of everyone, I can hardly keep track of myself!
> 
> I just started Floradix liquid Iron and Herbs, and liquid Calcium Magnesium, plus I take Vit E, Vit D, and Folic Acid. The Floradix has B vits and some D in it, plus a few other things. Overall Im only issing a few minerals, but the important thing for me is Im not getting large amounts of B and C.
> 
> Dash: I LOVE Floradix Iron & Herbs! I take it for anemia...where do you buy yours? Best place i've found is Vitacost.com ...actually I buy all my vitamins, lotion, shampoo, soap, coconut oil, etc. etc. from there...love it! Flat rate shipping of $4.99 always and best prices!
> 
> Good night!Click to expand...
> 
> holy sex batman!!! your chart looks great I dont see how you could have missed that egg fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That's kinda how I feel! If this isn't the month, we can't say we didn't try:thumbup: Yes sir, we followed SMEP:ninja:
> 
> Trying to read through the pages and catch up! Lots went on here today while I tried to control myself and only visit BnB ONCE this afternoon at 3:30pm and now again...much better than my 25 visits a day:haha:
> 
> As for strange pains following TR...I'm right there with you girls! Only mine are a crampy/achy/heaviness in the ab area. starts right after O and stays till AF. First month I thought "oh my gosh! I'm going to have a BFP" but NO it was AF, 2nd month...same thing! Now here we are at the 3rd month and I'm NOT fooled!...just really bummed to have this *new* post TR symptom. I really, really hope this is still just my body adjusting.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: just jump right in and don't be shy:hugs:
> 
> Future: so sorry that nasty, nasty AF arrived:cry:
> 
> TTC: :happydance::sick:Click to expand...

 Faith even though you feel your out this month, your not out until :witch: shows up!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater how are you doing? AF almost over? :hugs:
> 
> Hi TTC :wave:
> I'm doing well~thanks for asking!!!!:flower:
> I'm getting excited for my HSG!!!!!!! Everyone says "it hurts LOTS" and *I* say~bring it ON!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> Af IS almost over, not sure that I'm spotting today, or just light, we'll have to see!!! I'd say spotting!!! YAY!!!
> glad to hear your sickness is a joyful thing!!!!that's wonderful!
> have you guys told your fam yet that you are expecting?!?!?!??!?!
> :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to say GOOD LUCK to you on your HSG!!! When are you having it done? We have not told any of my hubby's family because when we do you know what is going to hit the roof!! Some of them are not going to be happy and they will start trouble like they always do. The only are a couple of friends and my aunt. My aunt is the only one that I talk to on my families side most of the time since my mother passed away. :hugs:Click to expand...

That's sad:( what business is it of THEIRS to decide who has more children and who's done???? ID like that:growlmad:That's unfortunate..I'm sorry it's that way TTC:(

My HSG is the 21st, next Mon and DH has sperm analysis that day too:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Man, my power went out for 12 hours yesterday- and I missed a lot!

Faith- I will have to look at that site for the Floradix, Ive been buying it at Super Supplements and its surprisingly expensive. I LOVE it, though, and I wouldn't take anything else!

SAAAAAAAGAAAAAA! Come back! lol.

Tate and Momma- I have had right sided pain both cycles since TR, it lasts about 1.5 weeks and moves around. Sounds a LOT like what your talking about.

Chica- Welcome!

AFM, still no AF :( Been feeling crampy, but not as bad as usual. Just hoping 'not as bad' will be my new norm! I'm going to lose my mind waiting.


----------



## Dash

TTC- I forgot you in my last post! Who gives what everyone else says, you have a MIRACLE and its amazing!


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Im really thinking your tubes are fine I have a feeling its more your progesterone which is way easier so fix :) so try not to worry to much I know alot easier to say then do. As for the pain your right it is more a stabing and for some reason mine is always on the right and the weird thing is I said something to my gyno and he tried to tell me I was just Oing from the right again but thats just not possible 5 months in a row! I know for sure I never had this before i would remember being in pain. I asked on the other threads too so hopefully we can get an answer. im so sure your tubes are good that it puts me a little at ease knowing we both have similar pain we both cant have blocked tubes lol I know not so rational thinking but I will take it until I know what the hell is going on in there. oh and mine too leaves right before af, strange

Thanks momma! You are probably right, but it's definitely a thought in the back of my mind:wacko:
I think my chart looked pretty good(other than day11) last cycle ... I think if the Prog cream wasn't working my temps would have been a LOT lower...? I THINK anyway...? 
I really don't know WHY I think this, but I do, I really don't think that pain we are all having has ANYTHING to do w/ the tubes....I just don't fell that it does...IDK WHAT it is, but doubting it's tube related...
It IS strange how it goes away right before af...???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Nope, not feeling out this month:thumbup: And you're right Tater, It's certainly too early to tell:flower:

I was just replying to Momma's comment on all the bd'ing:haha: I feel like we covered all bases and if it is BFN for us this month...at least I know I tried my best:) (Unlike last month when I got snooty with dh and made us miss O time:blush:)

My chart looks a bit strange....very different from last month, though. It would be nice to have 4-5 months to compare...oh how I 
WISH I would have been temping before the TR:dohh: Just to share the extreme wackiness of last month's chart and this months...I'll do the chart overlay and post a pic on here....hold on, I'll be right back :winkwink:

Here it is! nuts, huh? My cover line last month was drawn at 96.9 so I had lots of dips below throughout LP. We'll see what this month looks like overall....but wondered if I have low progesterone:shrug:



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev4MTXB6.png


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Man, my power went out for 12 hours yesterday- and I missed a lot!
> 
> Faith- I will have to look at that site for the Floradix, Ive been buying it at Super Supplements and its surprisingly expensive. I LOVE it, though, and I wouldn't take anything else!
> 
> SAAAAAAAGAAAAAA! Come back! lol.
> 
> Tate and Momma- I have had right sided pain both cycles since TR, it lasts about 1.5 weeks and moves around. Sounds a LOT like what your talking about.
> 
> Chica- Welcome!
> 
> AFM, still no AF :( Been feeling crampy, but not as bad as usual. Just hoping 'not as bad' will be my new norm! I'm going to lose my mind waiting.

UGH that's a bummer:wacko:
That IS something that we are all experiencing pretty close to the same thing..I'll ask my doc about that on Monday, see what he has to say about it...
Aren't you expecting af TODAY dash??? I was thinking you said the 15th..?
don't lose your mind:hugs:..if you are going to have more babies you'll definitely need it:winkwink:
Maybe you could DTD ~ that usually gets me flowing if it's right around the corner....


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater how are you doing? AF almost over? :hugs:
> 
> Hi TTC :wave:
> I'm doing well~thanks for asking!!!!:flower:
> I'm getting excited for my HSG!!!!!!! Everyone says "it hurts LOTS" and *I* say~bring it ON!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> Af IS almost over, not sure that I'm spotting today, or just light, we'll have to see!!! I'd say spotting!!! YAY!!!
> glad to hear your sickness is a joyful thing!!!!that's wonderful!
> have you guys told your fam yet that you are expecting?!?!?!??!?!
> :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> I want to say GOOD LUCK to you on your HSG!!! When are you having it done? We have not told any of my hubby's family because when we do you know what is going to hit the roof!! Some of them are not going to be happy and they will start trouble like they always do. The only are a couple of friends and my aunt. My aunt is the only one that I talk to on my families side most of the time since my mother passed away. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's sad:( what business is it of THEIRS to decide who has more children and who's done???? ID like that:growlmad:That's unfortunate..I'm sorry it's that way TTC:(
> 
> My HSG is the 21st, next Mon and DH has sperm analysis that day too:thumbup:Click to expand...

As long has I have the support of friends I'll be fine!!( you ladies are included):friends:Keep us upated on how things go! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm on a TEAM SMEP thread...and there is a girl that just got a bfp and she said that she didn't actually follow SMEP THIS cycle..said she had been for 16mo and THIS cycle she did THIS:DTD 10(high), 11(high), 12(peak), 13(peak) and used softcups, preseed and CBFM 
IS ANYONE able to translate that for me??? I have no clue what the high's and peaks mean..I'm assuming that the days are CD's..and obviously I already know pre-seed and hate it, but does anyone know where to purchase softcups? or do they have to come from the doc?? and WHAT is CBFM??
Just curious..may give it a shot..???


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> TTC- I forgot you in my last post! Who gives what everyone else says, you have a MIRACLE and its amazing!

Thanks Dash! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Nope, not feeling out this month:thumbup: And you're right Tater, It's certainly too early to tell:flower:
> 
> I was just replying to Momma's comment on all the bd'ing:haha: I feel like we covered all bases and if it is BFN for us this month...at least I know I tried my best:) (Unlike last month when I got snooty with dh and made us miss O time:blush:)
> 
> My chart looks a bit strange....very different from last month, though. It would be nice to have 4-5 months to compare...oh how I
> WISH I would have been temping before the TR:dohh: Just to share the extreme wackiness of last month's chart and this months...I'll do the chart overlay and post a pic on here....hold on, I'll be right back :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is! nuts, huh? My cover line last month was drawn at 96.9 so I had lots of dips below throughout LP. We'll see what this month looks like overall....but wondered if I have low progesterone:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev4MTXB6.png

Good luck to you Faith! Hope you get your :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'll talk with you ladies later. I'm going to going to go do some house cleaning!


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Nope, not feeling out this month:thumbup: And you're right Tater, It's certainly too early to tell:flower:
> 
> I was just replying to Momma's comment on all the bd'ing:haha: I feel like we covered all bases and if it is BFN for us this month...at least I know I tried my best:) (Unlike last month when I got snooty with dh and made us miss O time:blush:)
> 
> My chart looks a bit strange....very different from last month, though. It would be nice to have 4-5 months to compare...oh how I
> WISH I would have been temping before the TR:dohh: Just to share the extreme wackiness of last month's chart and this months...I'll do the chart overlay and post a pic on here....hold on, I'll be right back :winkwink:
> 
> Here it is! nuts, huh? My cover line last month was drawn at 96.9 so I had lots of dips below throughout LP. We'll see what this month looks like overall....but wondered if I have low progesterone:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev4MTXB6.png

Oh yeah, I see what your saying...and YES you are right, couldn't have done anything more:winkwink:
I think your chart DOES look differ than last month up to this point:thumbup:
Well, from everything I've read, a lot of below the cover line dips is assuming low progesterone but that's Google's assumption...It's always better to ask our doc's but the prog cream does NOT hurt, even if you aren't having low levels...So, I opted to use the cream...something to think about or ask your doc for sure!!!
I AGREE TOTALLY< I SOOOO wish I would have learned my body hard core BEFORE TR:dohh:...ugh,,OH well


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought I would let you ladies know that my TR doctor reviewed my pregnancy levels this week and he wants me to start on Prometrium. Have any of you ladies had to take this before?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTC: I haven't heard of this? Why is he prescribing it? ...okay, just googled it and see it's progesterone:thumbup: I'm so glad your doc can see you need this and you can take it to prevent possible problems. Praying for you and you little one:hugs: Don't overdo the house work:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater: My progesterone cream will be here today! I plan to start it and see what happens....as you already said, can't hurt to try it:thumbup:

Hello to all the TR ladies:hi: I hope it's been a good day for everyone so far!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> TTC: I haven't heard of this? Why is he prescribing it? ...okay, just googled it and see it's progesterone:thumbup: I'm so glad your doc can see you need this and you can take it to prevent possible problems. Praying for you and you little one:hugs: Don't overdo the house work:winkwink:

 My pregnancy levels this weeks are a little low. Thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you ladies know that my TR doctor reviewed my pregnancy levels this week and he wants me to start on Prometrium. Have any of you ladies had to take this before?

It's just progesterone...Why can't they talk in terms we can understand?!?!
It's just to help w/ the lining of the uterus....you HAVE to have it for a pregnancy to last...it's a good thing he has you on it...if he saw that you needed it!!!!! 
multiple mc's are usually related to low progesterone...most woman only take it until 12wks..so you probably WON"T have to take it ALL 9mo!!!
Don't worry, it's really fine..I use an OTC cream b/c I'm SURE my levels are low...it's a Good thing, our body produces it naturally, but some just need an extra boost!

:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would let you ladies know that my TR doctor reviewed my pregnancy levels this week and he wants me to start on Prometrium. Have any of you ladies had to take this before?
> 
> It's just progesterone...Why can't they talk in terms we can understand?!?!
> It's just to help w/ the lining of the uterus....you HAVE to have it for a pregnancy to last...it's a good thing he has you on it...if he saw that you needed it!!!!!
> multiple mc's are usually related to low progesterone...most woman only take it until 12wks..so you probably WON"T have to take it ALL 9mo!!!
> Don't worry, it's really fine..I use an OTC cream b/c I'm SURE my levels are low...it's a Good thing, our body produces it naturally, but some just need an extra boost!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Thanks Tater! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hey Saga!!!!!!!
> Sooo, how was your time with you family?!?!
> :friends:

Oh my GOSH! I have missed so much and I missed talking to you ladies!!!! It's been a crazy busy couple of days! But tonight, and especially tomorrow should be back to normal before being crazy again this weekend, so I am going to read back through EVERYTHING I missed either tonight or tomorrow and make my replies... My family went home this morning. It was fun having them here. Lots of good food and conversation well into the night. My mom took my girls early yesterday afternoon to see the Justin Bieber movie...and I am SO glad she did...because I DO NOT have a case of Bieber fever...I just can't stand him...hahaha! But the girls had fun and we had a great dinner and great night...my hubby stayed home with me today so we could spend some time alone...which is nice...and my house is spotless, so I don't have to do anything today...ahhhh....

Anyway...I missed you girls! Like I said, I will have a couple of free days and then back to sheer CRAZY...we are having furniture delivered this week, my birthday is Friday...and I have been eavesdropping on my husband...haha...but I still don't know if my party is Friday or Saturday...I also have a friend's baby shower on Saturday...and another birthday party for someone else this Sunday. I will make sure to catch back up before getting bogged down again.

:hugs:


----------



## Dash

You've been busy! Glad you checked in :)



Ok tate, I tried sex. Then I tried just plain cardio. Now what? Lol.


----------



## mommax3

ttc Im so glad to hear your dr. is not taking any chances and putting you right on progestrone :)
dash whats up with the sex and cardio? I must have missed something lol
saga its great you have so many things to keep you busy I love that then it keeps my mind off things, I got stuck taking accalia to see the bieber movie this past weekend it was ok, we had to wait in a line for over an hour it was crazy!!!
faith your chart does look different but this month looks good your levels just keep creeping up :)
tater are your kids all better now? my son and I just started to feel 100% it seems that scikness never wanted to go!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Hey Saga!!!!!!!
> Sooo, how was your time with you family?!?!
> :friends:
> 
> Oh my GOSH! I have missed so much and I missed talking to you ladies!!!! It's been a crazy busy couple of days! But tonight, and especially tomorrow should be back to normal before being crazy again this weekend, so I am going to read back through EVERYTHING I missed either tonight or tomorrow and make my replies... My family went home this morning. It was fun having them here. Lots of good food and conversation well into the night. My mom took my girls early yesterday afternoon to see the Justin Bieber movie...and I am SO glad she did...because I DO NOT have a case of Bieber fever...I just can't stand him...hahaha! But the girls had fun and we had a great dinner and great night...my hubby stayed home with me today so we could spend some time alone...which is nice...and my house is spotless, so I don't have to do anything today...ahhhh....
> 
> Anyway...I missed you girls! Like I said, I will have a couple of free days and then back to sheer CRAZY...we are having furniture delivered this week, my birthday is Friday...and I have been eavesdropping on my husband...haha...but I still don't know if my party is Friday or Saturday...I also have a friend's baby shower on Saturday...and another birthday party for someone else this Sunday. I will make sure to catch back up before getting bogged down again.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

HI GF!!! SO glad you are having a fab weekish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! business happens...too bad it's not during the 2ww~eh?!?!?!

Family time is what life is ALL about !!!! So glad you had that opportunity!!! I REALLY miss that A LOT...get a lil teary when I hear of others having that quality time..not a jealousy kinda tear, just a tear that it's so wonderful to hear when others enjoy it!!!
:hugs:
Justin Beiber..who's he?!??!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> You've been busy! Glad you checked in :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tate, I tried sex. Then I tried just plain cardio. Now what? Lol.

Ok, great, now just wait!!!! If it's not here by tonight, a lil gross brownish/pinkish slime~~then by tomorrow it'll be on :thumbup:...which will only put you one day behind what you predicted ~right?!

You go girl..I didn't think you'd actually Do IT!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you ladies know that my TR doctor reviewed my pregnancy levels this week and he wants me to start on Prometrium. Have any of you ladies had to take this before?

I found out my levels were 26 last week and they were only 16 this week. I'm on 200mg every 12 hours. I have to make sure I take it on time every day. My OB nurse said I be on it until the end of the first trimester. I go back next Monday(2/21) for another blood work. I pray my levels are back to normal by then!!! I'm going to try to relax more until I know everything is good, so I might not be on here has much.Maybe once every other day. I want all of you ladies to take care!! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

TTC im sure things will be fine just relax and enjoy being preggo :)


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> You go girl..I didn't think you'd actually Do IT!!!!!
> 
> :friends:


You should know this feeling-

I will pretty much do anything at this point. :thumbup: Lol.


----------



## mommax3

Good Morning all :) so im 7dpo today and Im still pretty relaxed unlike last month when i went nuts ss! My temps are weird not really sure what they mean lol I had alot of wet cm untill today not much but my bbs are sore and im cramping on and off which we all know could mean anything. So enough about me how is everyone doing?


----------



## mommax3

dash did af show?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Good Morning all :) so im 7dpo today and Im still pretty relaxed unlike last month when i went nuts ss! My temps are weird not really sure what they mean lol I had alot of wet cm untill today not much but my bbs are sore and im cramping on and off which we all know could mean anything. So enough about me how is everyone doing?

In my very unprofessional opinion, I think your chart looks great:haha: Much better than mine:shrug: can't figure out what the heck is up with the flat temps:growlmad: ...I don't think it's my therm. because I just took my temp again and it's different. :wacko:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning all :) so im 7dpo today and Im still pretty relaxed unlike last month when i went nuts ss! My temps are weird not really sure what they mean lol I had alot of wet cm untill today not much but my bbs are sore and im cramping on and off which we all know could mean anything. So enough about me how is everyone doing?
> 
> In my very unprofessional opinion, I think your chart looks great:haha: Much better than mine:shrug: can't figure out what the heck is up with the flat temps:growlmad: ...I don't think it's my therm. because I just took my temp again and it's different. :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks :blush: I just looked at your chart then went into the chart gallery and there are other pregnancy charts that have alot of flat temps so dont count yourself out :hugs: What thermo do you have? I mean my temps are nuts so im def. not a expert just trying to go off other pregnancy charts :shrug: Are you ss?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow! what a quiet place this is today. Hopefully everyone is busy :haha::laundry::dishes::hangwashing::shower::iron::cake::mail::icecream:

Momma, thanks for peeking at my chart:thumbup: I took a look in the chart gallery at FF too. Is it just me or does anyone else find the option "find charts like yours"...just a bit crazy as I have yet to find any that "look like mine." Anyway, i did text my sis with a pic of my chart today and she said don't worry! she had lots of flat temps the cycle she got pg with DD#3..so, my hope has been restored:haha: Her parting words were "starting testing tomorrow"...:dohh: (she always liked to see how early she could get the lines)

Dash: Did AF finally show? I hope so!!!!

Tater: Are you okay hun? It's so unlike you to go a full day without posting?! Perhaps you're out and about for the day:hugs:

TTC: How are you feeling today? :hugs:

:hi:Sag, Liberty, Future, SweetLissa, Chica How are you ladies today?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: from the looks of your chart, are we thinking CD13 was your O day?:happydance: Come on BFP!!!!


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma: from the looks of your chart, are we thinking CD13 was your O day?:happydance: Come on BFP!!!!

Thanks for looking at my chart too faith i have been so confused as to when I O'd I too thought it was cd 13 :) im glad you second that:thumbup: I have a hard time finding charts that look like mine too I guess it just goes to show we are all diferent. It is very dead in here today hmmmm:shrug: Im really crossing my fingers for you I hope this is your month :happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls...YES, Busy day ;/ 
Tues and Weds DS goes to "school"(aka toddler time) and it's right in the middle of the afternoon, but we don't live close, we have to leave a lil early~and I usually do not come home until he's ready to be picked up..it doesn't make sense... but DOES make for a long boring day....

I think last time I searched charts "like mine" there was One KINDA sorta similar...
Faith, Sag had flat temps too..I'm not sure if it was Pre O or Post O but I remember that for whatever reason! Did your Prog cream come yesterday?!?!? What brand did you get?
AND, are you going to start testing TOMORROW?!!?!??!?!?!?! YAY!!!!!!

Momma, I'm NOT hoping you're assuming I'm Debby Downer, but DID you O? FF isn't drawing you a cross line and it's strange..I mean, FF HAS been known to get 'confused' but usually they get it figured out...maybe they haven't done it b/c you have up and down temps?? I have NO clue..I just noticed that your ticker says CD20 and it's not posting a DPO.. and if you have a 27-29 day cycle, it's coming around the corner..(well, hopefully NOT:) I was just not sure what was happening there....??

Dash, WELLL???? we're all dying to know..did af show!?!??!?!?!?!?

Hey all TR girls....hope everyone is smiling and having a happy day:)
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls...YES, Busy day ;/
> Tues and Weds DS goes to "school"(aka toddler time) and it's right in the middle of the afternoon, but we don't live close, we have to leave a lil early~and I usually do not come home until he's ready to be picked up..it doesn't make sense... but DOES make for a long boring day....
> 
> I think last time I searched charts "like mine" there was One KINDA sorta similar...
> Faith, Sag had flat temps too..I'm not sure if it was Pre O or Post O but I remember that for whatever reason! Did your Prog cream come yesterday?!?!? What brand did you get?
> AND, are you going to start testing TOMORROW?!!?!??!?!?!?! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Momma, I'm NOT hoping you're assuming I'm Debby Downer, but DID you O? FF isn't drawing you a cross line and it's strange..I mean, FF HAS been known to get 'confused' but usually they get it figured out...maybe they haven't done it b/c you have up and down temps?? I have NO clue..I just noticed that your ticker says CD20 and it's not posting a DPO.. and if you have a 27-29 day cycle, it's coming around the corner..(well, hopefully NOT:) I was just not sure what was happening there....??
> 
> Dash, WELLL???? we're all dying to know..did af show!?!??!?!?!?!?
> 
> Hey all TR girls....hope everyone is smiling and having a happy day:)
> :hug:

I believe I did o on cd 13 on 11 and 12 I got positive opk's and on the 13th my temp did dip then went up on the 14th I think ff did'nt put anything in yet because my temps were so crazy in the begining due to being sick :shrug: not sure I guess we shall see :) Im actually going to the gyno tomorrow just to get the ball rolling for an hsg or something I dont really trust my tr dr. due to him thinking he could have possibly left a suture needle in me and not telling me for over a week after my surgury:growlmad: I will let yall know how it goes is there any questions I should ask or that anyone is curious about?


----------



## Dash

AF has NOT started :( I did pee on a HCG today and it was neg, just covering my bases.

I can hear crickets chirping in here today!

My mom was admitted to the hospital last night for gull stones and is having her gallbladder removed today. I might be scarce for a few days.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> AF has NOT started :( I did pee on a HCG today and it was neg, just covering my bases.
> 
> I can hear crickets chirping in here today!
> 
> My mom was admitted to the hospital last night for gull stones and is having her gallbladder removed today. I might be scarce for a few days.

Whats up with that dash ?!?! I hope your mom feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Good!!!!
Now, what is this about the TR doc leaving something inside of you?!?!!?!??!
that's craziness :wacko: Did he go back in and take it out..or he didn't even know for sure he left it in there??? Ohhhh myy myy myyy...

I had a whole list of q's when we went to discuss WTH is going on..and they were SOOOO very random...I went from one end of the spectrum to the complete opposite end...imagine that!!! and I didn't really end up asking them all b/c I started w/ a few and he pretty much took over...I did wanna know if I was having reg cycle can I assume I'm O'ing regularly and he said yes..definitely...
I asked about the aspirin, Prenatals, other vitamins, a Sperm analysis(which seems crazy but guess could be a factor??)asked about the HSG...
he ended up checking for polyps and an uterine fibroid and did blood work to check ovary function and thyroid...none of those..hahaha, were on my list....
Hope that helps...?
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> AF has NOT started :( I did pee on a HCG today and it was neg, just covering my bases.
> 
> I can hear crickets chirping in here today!
> 
> My mom was admitted to the hospital last night for gull stones and is having her gallbladder removed today. I might be scarce for a few days.

You better DTD HARDER!!!! LOL...hmmmm..that ALWAYS works for me...Bummer, well, maybe you are already preggers..??!?!??!?!?!
Hopefully it'll come SOOON!!!!

Sorry to hear about your ma...ugh,,that CAN NOT be good...
let us know how she is whenever you can~
(HUGS) sweetie


----------



## Dash

LEFT SOMETHING INSIDE YOU?! I would have punched him.

Well I figured since I haven't started I may as well start having unprotected sex. Lol. So we have been...but I have my O down on my calendar as having protected sex up to 4 days before O and unprotected sex 3 days after O. I really don't see pregnancy as a possibility with that in mind.


----------



## sweetlissa

Still getting BFp but very faint. Not sure what to think. I am 11 DPO had a beta of 5 monday.. What do you girls think?


----------



## Dash

Did you have another done later? If its faint, I would say it still counts as BFP.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Still getting BFp but very faint. Not sure what to think. I am 11 DPO had a beta of 5 monday.. What do you girls think?

11dpo is still early, so I would think a faint line is normal:happydance: and sounds great! How many DPO were you when the first faint line showed?

I hope you have sticky bean:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey Momma! Where's your temp for today?! I'm wanting to take a peek:haha:

Another day of flat temps for me:shrug: I'm off to buy another thermometer today..just in case my battery is going bad:growlmad:

Tater: Yes, my progesterone cream arrived...started it on Tuesday...it's called: 
Organic Excellence Feminie Balance Therapy

I guess we shall see!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

How long is a usual LP? I'm 14 DPO, I'm late by days, and I'm wondering if my body is making up for the short LP I would have had? I'm sooooo frusterated :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I thought 12-16 days is usual *healthy* LP...It just never fails,AF comes when you don't want her! and can't be found when you do! :hugs: I know the days must be draaaaging by for you. I'm sorry! Do you have a trampoline?


----------



## mommax3

Hey girls I dont have much time just wanted to stop in and say that I love my gyno they did a us today and everything lookes great and I have great follicles and ovaries they are doing my hsg on the 28th hope that goes well and gets me my bfp!!!! My dr. is so not joking around I feel very confident in him and him getting me my baby :) its just such a relief knowing all those parts are great and im def. oing :) shitty part is they can see that im not preggo this month was really hoping they would be like surprise your preggo!!! oh well onto month 6. As for temping I have to find my log in ifo for ff cause somehow i got logged out. sweetlissa congrats a bfp is a bfp, how long have you been trying?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: so happy that your appt. went well:thumbup: Yea for the HSG:happydance:....so sorry you're not preggo this month:cry: ..I was just reading over yonder and someone was saying that the dye used for hsg is radioactive and you have to wait until the following cycle to try again:shrug: Did your dr. tell you that as well?

Anyway, glad you got some of your answers...sounds like your inards look grand:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma: so happy that your appt. went well:thumbup: Yea for the HSG:happydance:....so sorry you're not preggo this month:cry: ..I was just reading over yonder and someone was saying that the dye used for hsg is radioactive and you have to wait until the following cycle to try again:shrug: Did your dr. tell you that as well?
> 
> Anyway, glad you got some of your answers...sounds like your inards look grand:winkwink:

awww thanks, they did'nt tell me that but im sure if its true they will let me know that day did'nt fam get her bfp the same month as her hsg? I asked her in her journal so i guess I will find out. It will suck to have to wait but its worth knowing everything is in working condition maybe it will put me at ease and I will get preggo:happydance: how are you feeling? do you think this is your month?


----------



## Dash

I tried to post this earlier- but, for a normal HSG to check tubes they should only use a saline solution, no dye. Dye is usually used to check for fibroids, cytss, or some kind of abnormal growth.

2 girls getting HSG's in the next few weeks, wow!


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> I tried to post this earlier- but, for a normal HSG to check tubes they should only use a saline solution, no dye. Dye is usually used to check for fibroids, cytss, or some kind of abnormal growth.
> 
> 2 girls getting HSG's in the next few weeks, wow!

Oh thanks dash thats good to know I was wondering if I was gonna have to wait this next month out. I hope this does the trick for tate and I :happydance: So did af get you yet?


----------



## Dash

NOPE. I'm going to buy an FRER tomorrow, because I'm supposed to go out to Seattle and participate in a night of debauchery...and I really don't want to risk anything. My gut is telling me pregnancy isn't whats going on, I just want to make sure- and even though we definitely weren't trying (in fact we were preventing) I will still be sad when AF shows.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, so sorry you're still waiting girl!:dohh: and thanks for the info on the saline...sheesh...that sounds waaaaay better than radioactive dye:wacko:

Momma: Not sure how I'm feeling for this month. I've been researching flat temps like a mad woman:haha: it would seem they can mean ANYTHING...can't wait to see what tomorrow brings:flower:hopefully anything but 97.18:haha:

Good night!


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash, so sorry you're still waiting girl!:dohh: and thanks for the info on the saline...sheesh...that sounds waaaaay better than radioactive dye:wacko:
> 
> Momma: Not sure how I'm feeling for this month. I've been researching flat temps like a mad woman:haha: it would seem they can mean ANYTHING...can't wait to see what tomorrow brings:flower:hopefully anything but 97.18:haha:
> 
> Good night!

Dash I totally know how you feel even when I know it's not my month when af arrives I cry :cry: It really takes awhile after tr for things to get right hang in there and enjoy your party time hehe
Faith I know thats just it with everything about ttc it all could mean anything geeeeez!!! I hope your temp is high tomorrow and you have a little bean growing :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow! what a quiet place this is today. Hopefully everyone is busy :haha::laundry::dishes::hangwashing::shower::iron::cake::mail::icecream:
> 
> Momma, thanks for peeking at my chart:thumbup: I took a look in the chart gallery at FF too. Is it just me or does anyone else find the option "find charts like yours"...just a bit crazy as I have yet to find any that "look like mine." Anyway, i did text my sis with a pic of my chart today and she said don't worry! she had lots of flat temps the cycle she got pg with DD#3..so, my hope has been restored:haha: Her parting words were "starting testing tomorrow"...:dohh: (she always liked to see how early she could get the lines)
> 
> Dash: Did AF finally show? I hope so!!!!
> 
> Tater: Are you okay hun? It's so unlike you to go a full day without posting?! Perhaps you're out and about for the day:hugs:
> 
> TTC: How are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> :hi:Sag, Liberty, Future, SweetLissa, Chica How are you ladies today?

I'm feeling good! Still having some MS. I'm just hoping and praying my progesterone levels are back up where they are suppose to be next week.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> AF has NOT started :( I did pee on a HCG today and it was neg, just covering my bases.
> 
> I can hear crickets chirping in here today!
> 
> My mom was admitted to the hospital last night for gull stones and is having her gallbladder removed today. I might be scarce for a few days.

I hope your mother gets feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Still getting BFp but very faint. Not sure what to think. I am 11 DPO had a beta of 5 monday.. What do you girls think?

It sounds like you have a :bfp:!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga, Tater, Faith, momma,dash,future,and to all the other wonderful TR ladies I hope all is well!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls!!!!!!!! Sure did miss ya today :( had a chance to peek at what was happening, but NO time to say anything...maybe if I wasn't so long winded, but that'll never happen..sooooo......

OK 
Momma, SA-WEET me and you heading in for HSG's just days apart...actually a week to be exact!!!!! I'll give ya a heads up once I know what it's like...and I have had an SIS which when they put a cath into the uterus and flush w/ saline, then simultaneously they use an internal u/s to look for fibroid, polyps and whatever else...also they check the follicles on my ovaries....so that was saline and not dye...an HSG does use dye, but I've NEVER heard ANYONE say that it's radioactive...and I've never heard that you can't ttc after one...???? I sure do hope that if that's the case my doc tells me that..b/c I'm like scheduling this HSG according to SMEP LOL so we were definitely planning on trying...Good heads up though, I'll definitely wanna ask about that....

Faith, that prog cream sound interesting! I like anything Organic..I'll have to Google that!! Was it expensive? AND, does it direct you to use 14 days on and 14 off, like stopping once af comes??? That's what mine says to do, which I guess makes sense, since af produces estrogen and post O produces the progesterone...Just wanted to get a diff brand's opinion....
When are you going to test??? Pretty soon isn't it!??!?! I've decided I'm NOT testing before af is late ANYMORE....It just makes me crazy and it's nuts how much money I've spent on HPT's..those manufacturers love me!!! and that's not good....
How's your vaca going? How's the weather in Fl...we had a surprise crazy awesome day..was nearly 60 and sunny...it was GREAT!!!!!!

Dash, it doesn't take much as ya'll know..BUT, I'm a lil confused on the 14dpo thing you posted...SO, was af due the 15th~right? and you were preventing so that would be craziness if your FRER is +...wowza..I'll be anxious to hear about THAT!!!!! wth is going on though...I mean, you DTD and nothing.??? that's nutso...that was my best advice...DTD brings on af...for me anyway...

TTC, heya lil mama:) SO glad you are feeling good, well, ya know..sorta !!! I'm sure you prog level will be fine...just sooo glad your doc found that early and got you started on the prog rx right away that's wonderful..plus there are prayers being said for you!!!:thumbup:let us know what the blood work shows on Monday

Sweetlissa...how you feeling girl??? what's going on w/ af??? nothing I'm trusting:hugs:

Hiya chica...have you started temping or charting yet???
let us know if you need any assistance w/ FF!!! that place took me forever to get used to and I asked a zillion and one q's until I was able to navigate it...

Sag, miss ya girl...hope all is well and your business is going smooth and good!!!!

Future,, where ya been girl!?!?!? how ya feeling?
ohhhh gawsh, if I missed anyone, please forgive me...i like the days where I constantly stalk WAY better, so I can make a bunch of lil posts instead of one huge one that you probably ALL hate reading...
Love ya all..heading out for the night...DH wants to "practice" for Smep...haha, gimme a break!!! it's in like 2 days!!!!! OH well,,,,
Love ya TR girls!!!! TTY in the morning!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning Girls!!!! 
You're all probably still trying to read my post from last night:blush:

Gee I LOVE NOT being in the 2WW..it's sooo peaceful and relaxing...siiigh!!!!

IDT we'll be following SMEP this mo..it's supposed to start tomorrow BUT w/ the SA and HSG, we have limitations...the papers are in DH's car, and I haven't read them yet, but I know we have to refrain...sooo....that's OK though...may take a lil break from trying SO hard....

Faith, I was entering my temp today and I thinking hmm, I actually wish I had a flat temp for a day or 2...Gosh, check out my chart, it's everywhere...I DO not know why it's just going up and up and up...I DID get up at 3:30a to take my lil fella to pee and then temped at 6a, but it's way high, just wish I had GOOD temps for a nice easy to read chart...OH well

Dash, SO super glad your ma is better, home in her comfort zone feeling good!!!...I had just been thinking and thinking about her....:hugs:

Well girls...it's a lazy stay at home day so I'll be stalking 
love ya my TR girls!!!!!! Rooting and tooting for some bfp's here SOOOOONNNN!!!!!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## Dash

Tate- Just a few more days until your HSG! Very exciting! Did they say when you will have the results?

I started Cramping and spotted a bit last night. The wait is on. Not like it hasn't BEEN on, but at least I see an end now. And I save $15 on an FRER, lol.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Tate- Just a few more days until your HSG! Very exciting! Did they say when you will have the results?
> 
> I started Cramping and spotted a bit last night. The wait is on. Not like it hasn't BEEN on, but at least I see an end now. And I save $15 on an FRER, lol.

Yay!!! hooray!!!! FINALLY huh!!?!?! Sheesh, that would have SUCKED to spend $15 on a HPT...:wacko:
So, is this the 1st time you're psyched outta your brains to put a pad 
on :happydance:!!!??!!!!

Well, As far as I THINK....I'm pretty sure the doc will do the HSG and there will be an U/S tech and I should know right then and there...?? I THINK...like as they flush the dye through, they should know right away if they are opened, blocked, or was blocked but now open..apparently if there is a SMALL blockage the dye will push through it:shrug: I THINK....and as far as the SA, I really don't know how long it'll take..I'd say not too long, b/c they have to have the sperm like w/in 45 min~1hr at the latest after it's out of the body...so unless they freeze it or something, but I'd think that if they wanna see the motility of them, they wouldn't freeze..? I should just stop talking b/c I really have no clue!!!!!

:friends:


----------



## Dash

You crack me up! Is your HSG being done by a doctor, or a tech? Radtech's are not legally allowed to give results- that usually does not stop them, though. Usually if they don't have their degree they are supposed to forward the results to the doc who ordered it after a radiologist types up the report. Did I ever mention I am a nurse? Lol. I worked in hospitals for years...

Still spotting pretty lightly. Does a spotting day count as CD1 even if its really light? I'm definitely not having a PERIOD...but I'm unsure how to mark it on my chart.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> You crack me up! Is your HSG being done by a doctor, or a tech? Radtech's are not legally allowed to give results- that usually does not stop them, though. Usually if they don't have their degree they are supposed to forward the results to the doc who ordered it after a radiologist types up the report. Did I ever mention I am a nurse? Lol. I worked in hospitals for years...
> 
> Still spotting pretty lightly. Does a spotting day count as CD1 even if its really light? I'm definitely not having a PERIOD...but I'm unsure how to mark it on my chart.

In your pic w/ DD you look sooo young..how old are ya?? if ya don't mind?!?!!? If you DO mind It's OK!!!:winkwink:

Ummm, well, the Doc is doing the HSG, as far as it's HIM that puts the "tubes" in my tubes and flushes w/ the dye, but a U/S tech will be doing the U/S as he flushes them...again, I THINK!!!!!!:shrug:
So it'll be the 2 of them, and I should know right away!!!! Which is a good thing..hate waiting on results...

IDK if you ever mentioned you are a nurse...that's great for you...have more knowledge about things non nurses do:thumbup:

:shrug: I'm not sure what FF says about it..do you use FF??? but I always mark CD1 as the 1st day there is anything other than clear CM, ya know..like if I wipe and it's brown, or red, b/c if that's there af is just a few hours a way...but I'm not sure if you are supposed to wait and say CD1 is when it's HEAVY....if there's blood, brown, light, pink or heavy, to me it's blood..and it's the 1st day of af....
:hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello girlies:flower:

Dash: Yea for AF...I always count CD1 as the day I see anything (unless it's a few spots before bed)...get'er done so you can move on the fun stuff:happydance:

Tater & Momma: sooo excited for your HSG. I hope it's not too terribly painful..certainly will be worth it though:) 

TTC: I'm praying for BIG numbers for you next week:hugs: Are you having nausea today? 

I hope the rest our TR gals are having a good day:flower:

Afm, I went to bed thinking "please don't let my temp be 97.18 AGAIN..and it wasn't! It was 97.20:rofl: guess I should have been more specific...I'm not feeling hopeful for this cycle. I just think it's been too many days of the same temp. I checked my temp before bed last night..it was 98.46...I know it's working...in fact I'll take it again right now..99.03...wow! that's the highest I've ever seen my temp:dohh: well, just going to focus my efforts on the weekend:) Dh has a show tonight, Sat & Sun..going to help him with that...we're also going to an outdoor movie with the kids tonight...Wizard of Oz..hopefully the bugs won't be out:wacko: it's 79 today..but quite humid


----------



## tatertahelon

ewww!!! what kind of show!?!?!?!? That sounds exciting!!! MUCH more exciting than budget night!!! ohhhh boy...budget groceries and taxes...that's what we're doing here in PA!!!! but it's warm - ish out!!! PRaise the Lord!!!!!
Certainly NOT 79, but not negative 12 either!!!!!!!

Uhhhh huuuhhhhaaaaaa!!! Funny about the temp...welp, you DID get what you asked for!!!! and really it DID go UP, so that's a super bonus!!! I mean, anything UP is good at this point...maybe tomorrow it'll sky rocket!!!!!!!! 
Will you test when af is late? 
have fun tonight girl and outside wizard of oz sounds amazing!!!!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh, Faith, I was just checking out your siggy, what is the Mommy's Bliss Omega3 DHA? is that comparable to fish oil??
:hug:


----------



## Dash

79!? Geeze, its 32 here today and covered in ice.

Tate- I'm 27. Not old enough to mind you asking, lol.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey Tater, yes, Mommy's Bliss is omega-3 dha plus fish oil...it says "supports baby's brain & eye development"..I'm hoping it supports my brain as well:haha: I'm really finding myself forgetful and just not as sharp as I used to be:( Anyway, it says no fishy aftertastes, BUT I do have an occasional fish burp after taking it (yes, that's gross info to share). As for the progesterone cream, it does say to take 12 days after AF arrives and continue through 26th day. Now, I 'm assuming this is based on someone with a 26 day cycle..mine is about 32 days..so will use once O happens until AF starts (or doesn't start:thumbup:)

I can so relate to budget night:) We are always trying to come up with fun, free things to do. We have many, many more spending temptations here in Florida, than we do in our small Wyoming town AND we have a budget to stick with:) One of my weaknesses is eat out! There are SO many places to eat here! I do enjoy cooking, but unless I have a menu planned out and all groceries purchased, I can be easily persuaded to go out:haha: Now a family of 5 with two BIG boys and dh, it costs us a lot and always leave with regret of how much we've spent:( 

As far as the *show* ...my dh is a fine art bronze sculptor, which is why we're here in Florida. We spend several of the winter months down here doing fine art festivals on the weekends. Our *clientele* winter down here so we decided to join them and sell them more artwork:haha: Our summers are spent in Colorado (Vail & Aspen areas) selling to these same clientele! The in between months are spent creating new sculptures in the Wyoming studio or working on commissioned pieces of art. We LOVE our life and the flexability it gives us ...it also causes us to rely on God to meet our needs as we know when the economy is down, so are bronze sales:winkwink:

Dash: I wish I was still 27!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Tate- Just a few more days until your HSG! Very exciting! Did they say when you will have the results?
> 
> I started Cramping and spotted a bit last night. The wait is on. Not like it hasn't BEEN on, but at least I see an end now. And I save $15 on an FRER, lol.

Tater: Can't wait to hear your HSG results praying for great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls!!!!!!!! Sure did miss ya today :( had a chance to peek at what was happening, but NO time to say anything...maybe if I wasn't so long winded, but that'll never happen..sooooo......
> 
> OK
> Momma, SA-WEET me and you heading in for HSG's just days apart...actually a week to be exact!!!!! I'll give ya a heads up once I know what it's like...and I have had an SIS which when they put a cath into the uterus and flush w/ saline, then simultaneously they use an internal u/s to look for fibroid, polyps and whatever else...also they check the follicles on my ovaries....so that was saline and not dye...an HSG does use dye, but I've NEVER heard ANYONE say that it's radioactive...and I've never heard that you can't ttc after one...???? I sure do hope that if that's the case my doc tells me that..b/c I'm like scheduling this HSG according to SMEP LOL so we were definitely planning on trying...Good heads up though, I'll definitely wanna ask about that....
> 
> Faith, that prog cream sound interesting! I like anything Organic..I'll have to Google that!! Was it expensive? AND, does it direct you to use 14 days on and 14 off, like stopping once af comes??? That's what mine says to do, which I guess makes sense, since af produces estrogen and post O produces the progesterone...Just wanted to get a diff brand's opinion....
> When are you going to test??? Pretty soon isn't it!??!?! I've decided I'm NOT testing before af is late ANYMORE....It just makes me crazy and it's nuts how much money I've spent on HPT's..those manufacturers love me!!! and that's not good....
> How's your vaca going? How's the weather in Fl...we had a surprise crazy awesome day..was nearly 60 and sunny...it was GREAT!!!!!!
> 
> Dash, it doesn't take much as ya'll know..BUT, I'm a lil confused on the 14dpo thing you posted...SO, was af due the 15th~right? and you were preventing so that would be craziness if your FRER is +...wowza..I'll be anxious to hear about THAT!!!!! wth is going on though...I mean, you DTD and nothing.??? that's nutso...that was my best advice...DTD brings on af...for me anyway...
> 
> TTC, heya lil mama:) SO glad you are feeling good, well, ya know..sorta !!! I'm sure you prog level will be fine...just sooo glad your doc found that early and got you started on the prog rx right away that's wonderful..plus there are prayers being said for you!!!:thumbup:let us know what the blood work shows on Monday
> 
> Sweetlissa...how you feeling girl??? what's going on w/ af??? nothing I'm trusting:hugs:
> 
> Hiya chica...have you started temping or charting yet???
> let us know if you need any assistance w/ FF!!! that place took me forever to get used to and I asked a zillion and one q's until I was able to navigate it...
> 
> Sag, miss ya girl...hope all is well and your business is going smooth and good!!!!
> 
> Future,, where ya been girl!?!?!? how ya feeling?
> ohhhh gawsh, if I missed anyone, please forgive me...i like the days where I constantly stalk WAY better, so I can make a bunch of lil posts instead of one huge one that you probably ALL hate reading...
> Love ya all..heading out for the night...DH wants to "practice" for Smep...haha, gimme a break!!! it's in like 2 days!!!!! OH well,,,,
> Love ya TR girls!!!! TTY in the morning!!!!

Thanks Tater!! I'll def let you ladies know what my blood work is. I'll have it done Monday,but I won't know my results until my TR doc. e-mails me on Tuesday.:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> You crack me up! Is your HSG being done by a doctor, or a tech? Radtech's are not legally allowed to give results- that usually does not stop them, though. Usually if they don't have their degree they are supposed to forward the results to the doc who ordered it after a radiologist types up the report. Did I ever mention I am a nurse? Lol. I worked in hospitals for years...
> 
> Still spotting pretty lightly. Does a spotting day count as CD1 even if its really light? I'm definitely not having a PERIOD...but I'm unsure how to mark it on my chart.

Dash what I heard and read that the first day of your period is consider the day that you start bleeding heavy.:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hello girlies:flower:
> 
> Dash: Yea for AF...I always count CD1 as the day I see anything (unless it's a few spots before bed)...get'er done so you can move on the fun stuff:happydance:
> 
> Tater & Momma: sooo excited for your HSG. I hope it's not too terribly painful..certainly will be worth it though:)
> 
> TTC: I'm praying for BIG numbers for you next week:hugs: Are you having nausea today?
> 
> I hope the rest our TR gals are having a good day:flower:
> 
> Afm, I went to bed thinking "please don't let my temp be 97.18 AGAIN..and it wasn't! It was 97.20:rofl: guess I should have been more specific...I'm not feeling hopeful for this cycle. I just think it's been too many days of the same temp. I checked my temp before bed last night..it was 98.46...I know it's working...in fact I'll take it again right now..99.03...wow! that's the highest I've ever seen my temp:dohh: well, just going to focus my efforts on the weekend:) Dh has a show tonight, Sat & Sun..going to help him with that...we're also going to an outdoor movie with the kids tonight...Wizard of Oz..hopefully the bugs won't be out:wacko: it's 79 today..but quite humid

Thanks for you prayers Faith!Yep, I have been having some MS everyday now, which is good! 79 degrees I can't wait for that temp here! I'm so ready for summer!! I hope you had a great time at the movie with your kids! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Well I can safely say today is CD1! Boy that took forever!

Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!


----------



## sweetlissa

i did get a BFP I had betas on Monday of 5 at 8 DPO and Friday beta of 25 12 DPO... I got again sunday for another beta. Already feeling sluggish but so excited.. Does anyone have yahoo. I always forget what page I left on.. if so my yahoo id is sweetlissa1980..


----------



## sweetlissa

o and I also have bronchitis.. So I have been coughing my head off. I hope that once the RX kicks the bronchitis's butt I will feel better and have some more energy.. Not to mention going through caffiene withdraws...


----------



## Dash

Congrats sweetlissa! that is very exciting news!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Good evening ladies:hi:

Dash: so glad AF finally decided to show her bad self

Sweetlissa: CONGRATS on the BFP! Yeah!!!!:happydance: Wowzers! what brand of preg test did you take that showed a + at 8dpo? sounds like a great brand to have on hand:haha: sorry to hear that you're ill:nope: no fun at all! as for caffeine withdrawl, is it coffee that you're giving up?

TTC: Happy to hear you're still having MS:thumbup: I'll be praying for good numbers on Monday:hugs:

Tater & Sag, helloooooo to you both! Hope you're resting up in prep for SMEP:haha:


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Good evening ladies:hi:
> 
> Dash: so glad AF finally decided to show her bad self
> 
> Sweetlissa: CONGRATS on the BFP! Yeah!!!!:happydance: Wowzers! what brand of preg test did you take that showed a + at 8dpo? sounds like a great brand to have on hand:haha: sorry to hear that you're ill:nope: no fun at all! as for caffeine withdrawl, is it coffee that you're giving up?
> 
> TTC: Happy to hear you're still having MS:thumbup: I'll be praying for good numbers on Monday:hugs:
> 
> Tater & Sag, helloooooo to you both! Hope you're resting up in prep for SMEP:haha:

Yes Coffee. I usually have 3 to 4 cups in the morning over about 6 hours. I didn't have any Wednesday Thrusday or Friday. I had to have a cup today.. But it made me feel yucky afterwards. Coke tastes funny ( like finger nail polish remover).. Not that I really know what that tastes like.. So Water and Sprite seems to be the only things that right now agree with me. As far as the pregnancy test it was an equate (wal-mart brand). The one that makes the +++ sign that is pink dye. I also took at 10 DPO a FRER and that had a line on it aswell. If I knew how to get pics on here. I would post it.. I have a photobucket account. I wonder if that would work on here.???


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/pregnancytest2-17-11.jpg


----------



## sweetlissa

WOW that did work..


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/test11DPO.jpg this is 11 DPO


----------



## sweetlissa

This is me and my family. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/s41120cc125254_39_5.jpg


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> This is me and my family. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/s41120cc125254_39_5.jpg

You guys are SOOOO cute!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> 79!? Geeze, its 32 here today and covered in ice.
> 
> Tate- I'm 27. Not old enough to mind you asking, lol.

You look SOOO young,, I mean you are(I'm 29 until April anyway) and I'm NOT saying that's OLD, i'm just saying I feel like I look my age and you don't...how'd ya do it/?!?!?!?!?!?! :blush:

I'm SOOOOO glad to hear af has stinking FINALLY showed:happydance: Gaaaawsh...FINALLY eh?!!?!? So, it's on now!!!!!! woot woot!!!!

When are you heading to Seattle?!?!?!?! 
I need to post that song I wrote for ya:haha:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Good evening ladies:hi:
> 
> Dash: so glad AF finally decided to show her bad self
> 
> Sweetlissa: CONGRATS on the BFP! Yeah!!!!:happydance: Wowzers! what brand of preg test did you take that showed a + at 8dpo? sounds like a great brand to have on hand:haha: sorry to hear that you're ill:nope: no fun at all! as for caffeine withdrawl, is it coffee that you're giving up?
> 
> TTC: Happy to hear you're still having MS:thumbup: I'll be praying for good numbers on Monday:hugs:
> 
> Tater & Sag, helloooooo to you both! Hope you're resting up in prep for SMEP:haha:

Hiya Faith!!!!
Ohhhh what a day!!!! Did I ever mention that I am a smoker??? wait, I mean WAS a smoker...??? I was and have been a heavy smoker for a good 15 years...anyway, no congrats necessary:haha:b/c really the way I explain it is the Lord's been wanting me to give it up, but I've been ignoring that request.:wacko: BUT, He's totally anointed THIS as the time b/w me and Him as THE time to quit and has actually(which flabergasts me to say this) has made it EASY for me....:shrug:IDK how, but His faithfulness is too great for words....anyway, I decided that hey, I HAVE to be STOP making lame excuses as to why it's best for me NOT to quit and it's been amazing...It's like NO cravings AT ALL and I've been smoke free COMPLTELY for 6days!!! So, I said all of that to say, I was gone all day b/c my very sick friend (who IS very sick but has wowed EVERYONE~but me~w/ her comeback) got together today and had girl time before we treated our skin to a Mary Kay party...figured since I've abused my skin FOR YEARS it deserved some tender loving care!!! and, since I'm not spending $5/day on cigs anymore It fits my budget:winkwink:
So, it's been a long fun day!!!! full of pampering!!!..................
Soooo, I'm not sure that we'll be participating in SMEP..b/c Actually TONIGHT IS the official 1st day(CD8) but DH isn't supposed to~ ya know~48hrs before SA...but I'm horned out so IDK what we'll do...to do it or not to do it?? THe SA is $115 and I'm thinking why spend the $$ if it's not going to be accurate if we DO do it tonight?!?!?!?! But I SURE wanna!!!!! AND, the next day(CD10) is the day of HSG, and not sure I'm going to feel real into it that night..?? then I'll be O'ing..so we'll see....

Your life sounds SUPER unique and Very exciting...I was like hanging on to every word of your post last night....super cool...traveling and trusting God and making art..how awesome!?!?!?!!!!! 

Thanks for the info on what I asked you for..appreciate it!!!! LOTS!!!!!
I probably could go on and on but I'll stop for now:blush:
:friends:

OHhhhhh my gosh...did you happen to notice YOUR CHART TODAY?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Tate- Just a few more days until your HSG! Very exciting! Did they say when you will have the results?
> 
> I started Cramping and spotted a bit last night. The wait is on. Not like it hasn't BEEN on, but at least I see an end now. And I save $15 on an FRER, lol.
> 
> Tater: Can't wait to hear your HSG results praying for great news!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

How ya feeling sweetie?!?!?! 
pray pray pray girl~somethings only can be calmed by prayer and I dig being prayed for !!!!! 

:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

SMOKE FREE FOR SIX DAYS:happydance:
:yipee::thumbup::dance::headspin: :wohoo:

and GOD GETS ALLLLL THE GLORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls that I didn't quote...I'm trusting no one is offended!!!
love ALL my TR girls!!!!!
Looking forward to BFP's REALLLLY REALLY SOON!!!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## Dash

Tate- I quit smoking when I had my surgery, and tomorrow me and DH are quitting together. God help us both! I dont have problems quitting, and consider myself VERY lucky that I do not crave or have withdrawals, I mostly just smoke because I like it- and when other people are smoking.

2 days! I cant wait to hear the results!


Lissa- Thank you for sharing the pic of your family! Its so nice to put faces to people.

Where the heck is Saga?


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/14DPO.jpg this was this mornings test. I finally took a digital.. Never took one of those before. The place where I had my TR gave it to me.. Figured I might as well us it. 
****Tater**** As far as looking young.. Thank you :) I feel old. I just turned 30 in November.. I always dreaded turning 30 but it wasn't so bad. 
***I am going for more blood work this morning, I will let you girls know what the numbers are..


----------



## mommax3

Faith hows it going lady?
TTC how are you feeling mama?
Sweetlissa congrats!!!! how long have you been ttc?
Tater I use to be a smoker too it truly is sooooo hard to quite but I feel soooo much better not being a smoker :)
Saga and future Hiya girls!
if I missed anyone sorry and if i already asked questions sorry dont have much time to read just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing :)
Oh btw tate cant wait to here about your hsg I really hope this bad boy does the trick!!


----------



## Dash

Sweetlissa those are BFP's! Congrats!

Tater- my pic is about a year old, and in good lighting. I'm very pale so when a flash goes off all my wrinkles blend into my skin, haha. Don be fooled. I also look pretty thin in that pic, and Im actually kind of chubby...not FAT, but not thin either. I fear 30! I turned 27 last month and its been pretty hard to admit. How is day 7 not smoking?

Momma- how is the 2WW going? Have you tested yet or are you waiting? How are you feeling?


----------



## tatertahelon

Heya girls!!!!!!!!!! :friends:

I'm not sure why I singled Faith out to post that smoking story too..haha, really not, sorry faith..I shouldn't have quoted ya, should just posted it :blush:
How's the sunny FL weather today?!!?! DId you go to the wizard of Oz yet..I'm wanting to hear ALL about that!!! oh yes, my fav movie of all time!!!
faith, stalked your chart today~~ how ya feeling girl?! :hugs:

ANYway, it's one FULL week on NOT smoking(I wondered if I was the ONLY one?!!) and I feel great...seriously cannot believe it...and I'm sure God WILL help ya Dash, seriously...I can't believe how easy it was for me, to say quitting was EASY...well it was only His strength, b/c I had tried LOTS of times and failed So I'm pretty stoked about it...have more $$ already!!!!!! YAY I DO like to spend $$~and smell like a girl~great motivation!!!!!!
So, dash you quitting Today?! Or was that tomorrow? ...I'll pray for ya GF b/c I know that's what was helpful to me:) :thumbup:
I hardly think you probably look wrinkly!!!!!!! It'll come for us all though~won't it?!?!?!:wacko:ugh...
AND, how's that flow going for ya?! Are you charting? or going to start ? 

Sweetlissa~awesome hpt pix...:happydance:I mean really!!!! the doc is proved wrong already and hope that he feels :dohh: ignorant for being lousy to you at your 1st beta....how did it go today?!:hugs: I mean, really, you were 8DPO and you got a +bright enough to post a pic for us all to see~what are you levels supposed to be 2 Days before a test should even show a +?? I'd say you are an exception and even if he thought you'd MC he should have NEVER been crappy to you:(

Momma~tomorrow is HSG, soooo, I'll letcha know asap what it was like so you can gear up for yours!!! this week went really fast, I've barely even thought about it at all...wanted to DTD really bad yesterday but couldn't:nope:and that was the 1st and last It was in my mind~hooray!!
Oh yeah, have you tested OR WHAT?? You're being pretty quiet about it, not even ss?? you go girl!!!!! 

Hiya others, 
miss you saga:cry: and future~come back soon!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> Heya girls!!!!!!!!!! :friends:
> 
> I'm not sure why I singled Faith out to post that smoking story too..haha, really not, sorry faith..I shouldn't have quoted ya, should just posted it :blush:
> How's the sunny FL weather today?!!?! DId you go to the wizard of Oz yet..I'm wanting to hear ALL about that!!! oh yes, my fav movie of all time!!!
> faith, stalked your chart today~~ how ya feeling girl?! :hugs:
> 
> ANYway, it's one FULL week on NOT smoking(I wondered if I was the ONLY one?!!) and I feel great...seriously cannot believe it...and I'm sure God WILL help ya Dash, seriously...I can't believe how easy it was for me, to say quitting was EASY...well it was only His strength, b/c I had tried LOTS of times and failed So I'm pretty stoked about it...have more $$ already!!!!!! YAY I DO like to spend $$~and smell like a girl~great motivation!!!!!!
> So, dash you quitting Today?! Or was that tomorrow? ...I'll pray for ya GF b/c I know that's what was helpful to me:) :thumbup:
> I hardly think you probably look wrinkly!!!!!!! It'll come for us all though~won't it?!?!?!:wacko:ugh...
> AND, how's that flow going for ya?! Are you charting? or going to start ?
> 
> Sweetlissa~awesome hpt pix...:happydance:I mean really!!!! the doc is proved wrong already and hope that he feels :dohh: ignorant for being lousy to you at your 1st beta....how did it go today?!:hugs: I mean, really, you were 8DPO and you got a +bright enough to post a pic for us all to see~what are you levels supposed to be 2 Days before a test should even show a +?? I'd say you are an exception and even if he thought you'd MC he should have NEVER been crappy to you:(
> 
> Momma~tomorrow is HSG, soooo, I'll letcha know asap what it was like so you can gear up for yours!!! this week went really fast, I've barely even thought about it at all...wanted to DTD really bad yesterday but couldn't:nope:and that was the 1st and last It was in my mind~hooray!!
> Oh yeah, have you tested OR WHAT?? You're being pretty quiet about it, not even ss?? you go girl!!!!!
> 
> Hiya others,
> miss you saga:cry: and future~come back soon!!!!!

Thank you and you are so right. I can't wait to see the look on his face tomorrow. BTW my beta today was 43.. :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies...been MIA from BnB...having withdrawls, actually:haha:..

Tater: :thumbup:I'm sooooo happy for you:hugs: 7 smoke-free days:happydance: You are doing AWESOME girl:dance: I'll bet your hubby is really proud of you! How wonderful that God is helping you with this and has actually eliminated the withdrawel symptoms! PTL!!! Ooooh, I can't wait to hear how the SA and HSG go! What great reassurance that will be for you both to get checked out! I totally understand not wanting to mess-up the SA results..you can make-up for the lost BD'ing:winkwink:

Dash: Congrats to you too, on quitting smoking! I've never been a smoker, but KNOW people who are and quitting is HARD. Maybe you a Tater can be accountability partners:winkwink:

SweetLissa: I love to see the digis that say "pregnant"...congratulations to you and your DH! Hopefully we'll get to see one of those in the near future:flower:

Momma: When's that darn AF expected? 

afm, helped DH with his show this weekend and didn't take the laptop with me. The weather was beautiful, actually a little too beautiful and I have a pretty bad sunburn on my neck and arms...anyway, the show went pretty well, sales were down but we assumed they would be due to location...it was still a fun and exhausting time for the family:) 

Well, it looks like I'll be joining many of you lovely laidies for another cycle as my blasted temp took a serious dive this morning:cry: I prepared myself for this last night after taking my temp before showering and noticed is was 96. somthing...seemed low for a *daytime* temp...I think DH was even more bummed than I was when I read this AM's temp. I really am okay with it, because we still have 1 more month before returning home, I was really worried about getting the right care needed in the EARLY stages of pg that us TR girls really have to pay attention to! My temps didn't look quite so erratic this cycle which encourages me that *maybe* my body is getting adjusted. I'm planning to stay with SMEP for next cycle as well:thumbup:

Hello to all our other TR gals:flower: I hope everyone has had a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hello ladies...been MIA from BnB...having withdrawls, actually:haha:..
> 
> Tater: :thumbup:I'm sooooo happy for you:hugs: 7 smoke-free days:happydance: You are doing AWESOME girl:dance: I'll bet your hubby is really proud of you! How wonderful that God is helping you with this and has actually eliminated the withdrawel symptoms! PTL!!! Ooooh, I can't wait to hear how the SA and HSG go! What great reassurance that will be for you both to get checked out! I totally understand not wanting to mess-up the SA results..you can make-up for the lost BD'ing:winkwink:
> 
> Dash: Congrats to you too, on quitting smoking! I've never been a smoker, but KNOW people who are and quitting is HARD. Maybe you a Tater can be accountability partners:winkwink:
> 
> SweetLissa: I love to see the digis that say "pregnant"...congratulations to you and your DH! Hopefully we'll get to see one of those in the near future:flower:
> 
> Momma: When's that darn AF expected?
> 
> afm, helped DH with his show this weekend and didn't take the laptop with me. The weather was beautiful, actually a little too beautiful and I have a pretty bad sunburn on my neck and arms...anyway, the show went pretty well, sales were down but we assumed they would be due to location...it was still a fun and exhausting time for the family:)
> 
> Well, it looks like I'll be joining many of you lovely laidies for another cycle as my blasted temp took a serious dive this morning:cry: I prepared myself for this last night after taking my temp before showering and noticed is was 96. somthing...seemed low for a *daytime* temp...I think DH was even more bummed than I was when I read this AM's temp. I really am okay with it, because we still have 1 more month before returning home, I was really worried about getting the right care needed in the EARLY stages of pg that us TR girls really have to pay attention to! My temps didn't look quite so erratic this cycle which encourages me that *maybe* my body is getting adjusted. I'm planning to stay with SMEP for next cycle as well:thumbup:
> 
> Hello to all our other TR gals:flower: I hope everyone has had a good weekend:hugs:

Hey Sweet girl!!!!!
THaaaanx!! it DOES feel great to be able to breath, not feel like I'm going to have a heart attack getting up off the couch, actually have way more energy than I have for a LOOONG time and I'm praising the Lord for it for sure!!! Only by Him and through Him that It's been as easy as it's been:happydance:
DH is actually a smoker and we had just bought a carton before I stopped and he says he's quitting after it's gone(kind soon I think)~we'll see...I made the choice FINALLY to STOP making lame excuses that it's too hard if he doesn't quit and la la la...so I hope for health reasons he'll stop..he's almost 40 and is a heavy smoker...but it doesn't affect what *I* do anymore!!!!!:yipee: I feel SOO free from that bondage!!!!!
Welp, I DID notice your chart:shrug:i wasn't hoping that for you...but it's great to hear your positive outlook on it...it was a drastic drop...but figure even though it IS frustrating a LOT of times ~ there's that perfect timing for all of us!!!!

I'd like to shadow your family!!! sounds sooo fun, never a boring moment!?!?!?! My dh works for the state...mon-fri and I sell Tupperware for fun...haha, nothing to exciting here....:nope:

AFM: I just weed wacked through the amazon for the HSG tomorrow!!! Wowza...yeah, ummmmm:blush: whoa....
looks like I should have my peak razor burn by the time I drop my drawers and put my feet in the stirrups...Grrreat...:wacko:
Oh well, I'm hoping I'm not the worst he's ever seen?:thumbup:

Have a great night girls...heading to do a lil reading.....
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Faith seriously tater is right your life sounds soooo fun!!!! I really cant believe your temp dropped I thought for sure you caught that egg :( I do notive that it takes us tr girls at least 6 months before ator of bfp's Im thinking it just takes our bodies that long to regulate but we are upon that 6 months so come on lets get you that baby!!!!!
Tater good luck today hun I will be thinking of you, Im sure everything i ok just think of it as a cleaning and next month you will have your sticky bean :)
I really gave up on the forest down under lol I mean every now and then I make it nice but geeez what a pain and im an esthtician and have wax and all that crap it just hurts wayyyy to much to maintain lol
Hey to all my other tr ladies :)
AF is due either tomorrow of wednesday my period was a day late last month so not sure where i stand, I have to say im so happy I had that US it really made this 2ww so easy and im not to sad becasue im having my hsg soon :)


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Heya girls!!!!!!!!!! :friends:
> 
> I'm not sure why I singled Faith out to post that smoking story too..haha, really not, sorry faith..I shouldn't have quoted ya, should just posted it :blush:
> How's the sunny FL weather today?!!?! DId you go to the wizard of Oz yet..I'm wanting to hear ALL about that!!! oh yes, my fav movie of all time!!!
> faith, stalked your chart today~~ how ya feeling girl?! :hugs:
> 
> ANYway, it's one FULL week on NOT smoking(I wondered if I was the ONLY one?!!) and I feel great...seriously cannot believe it...and I'm sure God WILL help ya Dash, seriously...I can't believe how easy it was for me, to say quitting was EASY...well it was only His strength, b/c I had tried LOTS of times and failed So I'm pretty stoked about it...have more $$ already!!!!!! YAY I DO like to spend $$~and smell like a girl~great motivation!!!!!!
> So, dash you quitting Today?! Or was that tomorrow? ...I'll pray for ya GF b/c I know that's what was helpful to me:) :thumbup:
> I hardly think you probably look wrinkly!!!!!!! It'll come for us all though~won't it?!?!?!:wacko:ugh...
> AND, how's that flow going for ya?! Are you charting? or going to start ?
> 
> Sweetlissa~awesome hpt pix...:happydance:I mean really!!!! the doc is proved wrong already and hope that he feels :dohh: ignorant for being lousy to you at your 1st beta....how did it go today?!:hugs: I mean, really, you were 8DPO and you got a +bright enough to post a pic for us all to see~what are you levels supposed to be 2 Days before a test should even show a +?? I'd say you are an exception and even if he thought you'd MC he should have NEVER been crappy to you:(
> 
> Momma~tomorrow is HSG, soooo, I'll letcha know asap what it was like so you can gear up for yours!!! this week went really fast, I've barely even thought about it at all...wanted to DTD really bad yesterday but couldn't:nope:and that was the 1st and last It was in my mind~hooray!!
> Oh yeah, have you tested OR WHAT?? You're being pretty quiet about it, not even ss?? you go girl!!!!!
> 
> Hiya others,
> miss you saga:cry: and future~come back soon!!!!!
> 
> Thank you and you are so right. I can't wait to see the look on his face tomorrow. BTW my beta today was 43.. :)Click to expand...

I wanted to say congrats on your betas :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mornin' girlies:hugs: Af snuck her nasty little self in during the wee hours of the morning...so here's to cycle #4:coffee:...at least I'm in good company:winkwink:

Tater: Can't wait to hear about the hsg:happydance: Your comment about the razor burn and amazon was too funny:haha:...ugh! I can relate. 2 of my sisters to the brazilian waxing..which is *everything* front back...OUCH! (Momma, correct me if I'm wrong!) I personally find when I have shaved it ALL off, I tend to get sore from dampness. I think God put hair there for a good reason! It also drives me mad when it starts growing back, it is soooo itchy..keeping it manicured works fine:haha:
I hope your dh will quit smoking soon, too. Wow! now that takes serious discipline on your part to be around a smoker and not smoke:thumbup:

Momma: I hope AF gets here so you can moooove on to next cycle! I'll bet you and Tater will have slippery, smooth tubes after this and that egg will move right through:thumbup: And wow! an esthtician, that's great:) I think that sounds like a fun job...I have to get my eyebrows waxed as it hurts too much to tweeze them:)

If you don't mind my asking, how much is the hsg costing for each of you? I'm really curious as to the cost. We don't have regular health insurance since Dh is self-employed. I would have to pay out of pocket if we decide to do that in a few months.

AND this month, I am going to work really hard on a consistant exercise schedule and better eating habits. I would really, really, like to lose about 15lbs. I'm going to keep a journal of everything I eat, water drank, and amount of exercise. I simply cannot cut out all yummy treats, BUT I'm going to try *sharing* with my skinny husband:haha:..just have a few bits of his desserts and not my own huge piece/scoop etc:winkwink: 


And just think, if we all get preggers this cycle, we'll be having Christmas season :baby: How fun is that? My bday is December 18th and I've always enjoyed having a Christmas birthday! Here's to our Christmas babies:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I totally agree about the hair down there lol Im so over the baldness I hate itching and I do get really iritated when there is none (im pro hair) I too and trying to be halthier i just did a workout of 10 min and felt like i was going to die lol I figure I will just keep adding and in no time I will be up to half hour workouts! last winter i was down to 125lbs I ate great worked out everyday! then our house fire made my life nuts and I ate like crap and gave up working out, I hade to much going on. Now for some reason I just cant get back on track grrrrr! its making me so mad because I was like a well oiled machine of health before now ha! so not well oiled unless it's the oil frys are fryed in hehe. Good luck I love food journals it really maked you accountable and you can truly see how much and what you eat :) keep me updated I want to know how you do and what good tips you have. I know a christmas baby I feel a little differently about this my middle son is born on 12/21 and and goodness another one in dec. on top of christmas wowza!! I guess if I get a baby it does'nt matter when they come :) Oh and the hsg not sure how much It's covered under my ins. you guys have no ins? or just not great ins? my hubby is self employeed too and we get ins through the state I did'nt think it would cover but it did :)


----------



## Dash

You guys made me chuckle a few times this morning.

Faith- our cycles are 2 days apart :thumbup: 

Tater- GOOD LUCK today! I will be praying for you :hugs:

I'm with Momma- well, actually I'm with you on everything in your last post. Haha. I'm pro-hair also, but I keep it tidy. I get razor burn really easy, and well, I'm not 11 so...
And Ive also found it hard to work out after TR. Im able to do about 15 minutes of pure cardio- 30 minutes of construction type stuff (sandblast, scraping paint in full respirator) without a break. My endurance is LOOOOOOW. My stomach is mushy, like I just gave birth. Ive been working on my completely shot pelvic floor.


----------



## sweetlissa

OUCH.. Waxing down there... OMG.. OUCH OUCH AND OUCH!!!!!! never ever... LOL.. Thanks for the chuckle.. 
****Thank you Momma.. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

I also wanted to let you girls know that at my doc apt all the did was do another blood draw...LOL.. I was like it has hardly been 24 hours since my last one.. My 3yr old stood there and watched and then cried on my lap becuase he thought they were hurting his mommy..LOL.. And to think my hubby missed work to see me get my blood drawn..LOL...


----------



## sweetlissa

O ya and he changed my Due Date.. It is now October 28th instead of october 25th.. I am not sure why he only moved it 3 days.. But I am ok with it.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> O ya and he changed my Due Date.. It is now October 28th instead of october 25th.. I am not sure why he only moved it 3 days.. But I am ok with it.

They moved my due date with my youngest too and it was only like 2 or 3 days i just dont get the point :shrug:
I think it's sweet your hubby went with you while you got your blood drawn. I think I asked before and you probably already answered but when was your TR? Im just curious because It seems it's like 6 months after TR that woman get there bfp and im approaching my 6 month mark so i hope I can join the preggo momma club that you and TTC are in :happydance: When will you get your results from your bloods?


----------



## Sagapo75

It's been a crazy couple of days, but a GOOD kind of crazy... Life is back to normal this week, thank God. I sure have missed you ladies!

Okay, I am going to try reading back to catch up...but I am so far behind, I don't know if completely catching up is possible! I am going to try, though.

I'll post again when I am finished reading! It may be a while...teehee...


----------



## Sagapo75

I am glad I am back today...your HSG is today! I am anxiously awaiting to see how it went...


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi Ladies! Okay, so I've done my reading:

*TTCBaby:* I saw your post about your family not knowing you are expecting. I haven't even told my family that I am TRYING...so I understand. My husband's family knows...and they are thrilled! My husband is an only and he has NO cousins...he's the last one in his family unless we have a baby...so they can't wait. I am very anxious to know how your appointment goes today. Let us know as soon as you know. I am sending good thoughts and vibes your way!

*Tater:* I am thinking of you and your HSG! Can't wait to hear how it went. And I saw what you said about no more testing before late AF and I am right there with you! No more testing for me until I am officially late... And I am SO GLAD you quit smoking! WOOHOO! Hopefully your hubby will quit too very soon.

*Faith:* SO SORRY THE WITCH GOT YOU! I wish I had started temping/charting before my TR too. It would have made things easier, I think. And I saw your posts about flat temps. I've had them a LOT too. Not this chart...but my past ones. My doctor said that flat temps are FINE...as long as you see a shift in temps when you ovulate, that's all that matters. He said flat temps to him actually mean that you aren't under much stress and that is good for baby making...I hope you are having fun in FL. It is so cool that your husband is a sculptor!

*Momma:* WHAT?!?! Your doctor thought he left a needle in you???? Holy moly! I am glad you scheduled your HSG. And I read your post about the forest down under...hahahaha!

*Dash:* I am glad your mom is better! And so glad you finally got AF! Now you can start TTC! And it took me until the middle of January before I felt good enough to exercise again...and my TR was October 15th. I am happy to report though that I have lost 9lbs in the last 2 weeks...just doing lots of treadmilling low fat/low calorie...I am going to lose 10 more...just because...I am either going to be skinny or pregnant this year...haha.

*Sweetlissa:* Yaaayyyyyy! A BFP! That is so wonderful! Congratulations!
And I think it is sweet that your hubby went with you to your blood draw.

*Momma & Tater:* Y'all cracked me up talking about your down under...hahaha... My hubby likes the landing strip...so that is the way I keep it ALL THE TIME...but what a pain! I would love to get it lasered off! The things we do for our men...and besides it being a lot of work and maintenance, this may mean I am nuts, but I always worry that when I have to go to the doctor...that they will think I am a hoochie because I shave down there...hahaha...

As for me... I saw you guys talking about AGE. I wish I was still 27...or even 30! I just turned 36 on Friday...AGHHHHH! But, thankfully, I really don't look my age...when I tell people how old I am, they are always shocked and think I am younger. So far, so good...no lines on my face....I attribute that to genes only...my family looks younger than their ages too.

My chart has been CRAZY this month. So much going on...and for some reason, I have had trouble sleeping and it has caused my chart to go insane. My chart actually had me as ovulating on day 9, but I took it off because I know I haven't really ovulated yet...I know it is coming soon though.

Last month, I tried primrose oil and mucinex to help with EWCM...I normally don't have very much. But this month, I have done absolutely NOTHING and I have had more than I have had in YEARS. Weird, huh?


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> Hi Ladies! Okay, so I've done my reading:
> 
> *TTCBaby:* I saw your post about your family not knowing you are expecting. I haven't even told my family that I am TRYING...so I understand. My husband's family knows...and they are thrilled! My husband is an only and he has NO cousins...he's the last one in his family unless we have a baby...so they can't wait. I am very anxious to know how your appointment goes today. Let us know as soon as you know. I am sending good thoughts and vibes your way!
> 
> *Tater:* I am thinking of you and your HSG! Can't wait to hear how it went. And I saw what you said about no more testing before late AF and I am right there with you! No more testing for me until I am officially late... And I am SO GLAD you quit smoking! WOOHOO! Hopefully your hubby will quit too very soon.
> 
> *Faith:* SO SORRY THE WITCH GOT YOU! I wish I had started temping/charting before my TR too. It would have made things easier, I think. And I saw your posts about flat temps. I've had them a LOT too. Not this chart...but my past ones. My doctor said that flat temps are FINE...as long as you see a shift in temps when you ovulate, that's all that matters. He said flat temps to him actually mean that you aren't under much stress and that is good for baby making...I hope you are having fun in FL. It is so cool that your husband is a sculptor!
> 
> *Momma:* WHAT?!?! Your doctor thought he left a needle in you???? Holy moly! I am glad you scheduled your HSG. And I read your post about the forest down under...hahahaha!
> 
> *Dash:* I am glad your mom is better! And so glad you finally got AF! Now you can start TTC! And it took me until the middle of January before I felt good enough to exercise again...and my TR was October 15th. I am happy to report though that I have lost 9lbs in the last 2 weeks...just doing lots of treadmilling low fat/low calorie...I am going to lose 10 more...just because...I am either going to be skinny or pregnant this year...haha.
> 
> *Sweetlissa:* Yaaayyyyyy! A BFP! That is so wonderful! Congratulations!
> And I think it is sweet that your hubby went with you to your blood draw.
> 
> *Momma & Tater:* Y'all cracked me up talking about your down under...hahaha... My hubby likes the landing strip...so that is the way I keep it ALL THE TIME...but what a pain! I would love to get it lasered off! The things we do for our men...and besides it being a lot of work and maintenance, this may mean I am nuts, but I always worry that when I have to go to the doctor...that they will think I am a hoochie because I shave down there...hahaha...
> 
> As for me... I saw you guys talking about AGE. I wish I was still 27...or even 30! I just turned 36 on Friday...AGHHHHH! But, thankfully, I really don't look my age...when I tell people how old I am, they are always shocked and think I am younger. So far, so good...no lines on my face....I attribute that to genes only...my family looks younger than their ages too.
> 
> My chart has been CRAZY this month. So much going on...and for some reason, I have had trouble sleeping and it has caused my chart to go insane. My chart actually had me as ovulating on day 9, but I took it off because I know I haven't really ovulated yet...I know it is coming soon though.
> 
> Last month, I tried primrose oil and mucinex to help with EWCM...I normally don't have very much. But this month, I have done absolutely NOTHING and I have had more than I have had in YEARS. Weird, huh?

saga glad your back :) Thats awsome 9lbs in 2 weeks wow!!!! how long do you go on the treadmill? and yeah my fertility dr. is not my favorite but I really really love my gyno so im feeling really good about putting my fertility into his hands :) I think im done temping and all that other stuff I think it causes me more stress and I have 3 kids without all that stuff so im back to the basics and I to will not test early again It really drives us mad!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Okay, so I've done my reading:
> 
> *TTCBaby:* I saw your post about your family not knowing you are expecting. I haven't even told my family that I am TRYING...so I understand. My husband's family knows...and they are thrilled! My husband is an only and he has NO cousins...he's the last one in his family unless we have a baby...so they can't wait. I am very anxious to know how your appointment goes today. Let us know as soon as you know. I am sending good thoughts and vibes your way!
> 
> *Tater:* I am thinking of you and your HSG! Can't wait to hear how it went. And I saw what you said about no more testing before late AF and I am right there with you! No more testing for me until I am officially late... And I am SO GLAD you quit smoking! WOOHOO! Hopefully your hubby will quit too very soon.
> 
> *Faith:* SO SORRY THE WITCH GOT YOU! I wish I had started temping/charting before my TR too. It would have made things easier, I think. And I saw your posts about flat temps. I've had them a LOT too. Not this chart...but my past ones. My doctor said that flat temps are FINE...as long as you see a shift in temps when you ovulate, that's all that matters. He said flat temps to him actually mean that you aren't under much stress and that is good for baby making...I hope you are having fun in FL. It is so cool that your husband is a sculptor!
> 
> *Momma:* WHAT?!?! Your doctor thought he left a needle in you???? Holy moly! I am glad you scheduled your HSG. And I read your post about the forest down under...hahahaha!
> 
> *Dash:* I am glad your mom is better! And so glad you finally got AF! Now you can start TTC! And it took me until the middle of January before I felt good enough to exercise again...and my TR was October 15th. I am happy to report though that I have lost 9lbs in the last 2 weeks...just doing lots of treadmilling low fat/low calorie...I am going to lose 10 more...just because...I am either going to be skinny or pregnant this year...haha.
> 
> *Sweetlissa:* Yaaayyyyyy! A BFP! That is so wonderful! Congratulations!
> And I think it is sweet that your hubby went with you to your blood draw.
> 
> *Momma & Tater:* Y'all cracked me up talking about your down under...hahaha... My hubby likes the landing strip...so that is the way I keep it ALL THE TIME...but what a pain! I would love to get it lasered off! The things we do for our men...and besides it being a lot of work and maintenance, this may mean I am nuts, but I always worry that when I have to go to the doctor...that they will think I am a hoochie because I shave down there...hahaha...
> 
> As for me... I saw you guys talking about AGE. I wish I was still 27...or even 30! I just turned 36 on Friday...AGHHHHH! But, thankfully, I really don't look my age...when I tell people how old I am, they are always shocked and think I am younger. So far, so good...no lines on my face....I attribute that to genes only...my family looks younger than their ages too.
> 
> My chart has been CRAZY this month. So much going on...and for some reason, I have had trouble sleeping and it has caused my chart to go insane. My chart actually had me as ovulating on day 9, but I took it off because I know I haven't really ovulated yet...I know it is coming soon though.
> 
> Last month, I tried primrose oil and mucinex to help with EWCM...I normally don't have very much. But this month, I have done absolutely NOTHING and I have had more than I have had in YEARS. Weird, huh?
> 
> saga glad your back :) Thats awsome 9lbs in 2 weeks wow!!!! how long do you go on the treadmill? and yeah my fertility dr. is not my favorite but I really really love my gyno so im feeling really good about putting my fertility into his hands :) I think im done temping and all that other stuff I think it causes me more stress and I have 3 kids without all that stuff so im back to the basics and I to will not test early again It really drives us mad!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! It's good to be back! Half the time, I forget to notate 'exercise' on my FF chart...but I try to do it at least 4 times a week...and at LEAST one hour each time...today I did two....


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> O ya and he changed my Due Date.. It is now October 28th instead of october 25th.. I am not sure why he only moved it 3 days.. But I am ok with it.
> 
> They moved my due date with my youngest too and it was only like 2 or 3 days i just dont get the point :shrug:
> I think it's sweet your hubby went with you while you got your blood drawn. I think I asked before and you probably already answered but when was your TR? Im just curious because It seems it's like 6 months after TR that woman get there bfp and im approaching my 6 month mark so i hope I can join the preggo momma club that you and TTC are in :happydance: When will you get your results from your bloods?Click to expand...

Hi, I had my TR on October 15th 2011. This was my 4th cycle. I thought it was never going to happen. I was also on my 2nd round of clomid. And my doc was going to do a HSG next cycle.. LOL.. I hope you get a BFP soon.. I hope all of you ladies.. I need some women to join me..


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls!!! I missed a lot today and I'm sure there's NO way I'm going to remember what I wanna say all in one post...so there will be multiple ones for SURE!!!!
SAAAAGGGAAAA!!!! yay!!!!! SOoo glad you are back:friends:

Ok had my HSG and SA today..let me 1st talk about the SA :haha: hahahahahahahha It's too funny!!!!! Ok, so after a friend:winkwink: told me that there was German porn and christian music I started praying!!! Praying that WE could get him done together and not rely on porn which he really doesn't care for AT ALL anyway...and God heard...we got to go in this tiny room together, had low lighting and a lil red leather couch!!! It cracked us up..we got a small cup for the specimen and got left alone!!! we laughed ~~A LOT:laugh2: and had fun ~really~not something we've ever done before!!! so he got done!! I showed him my (.)(.) and it didn't take too long..so that was that...off to the hospital for the HSG and it was NOT like any horror stories that I've ever heard...I'm thinking I'm the only one that's had one so far~right? Well, anyway it's just like a pap, only a lil more emphasis ...like the clamp was a lil diff and that was the part I didn't like~but he clamped me open and inserted all these things in and then that was that...he took the clamp out and we just waited...now it wasn't a U/S like I had thought..it was an x-ray..so we waited on the radiologist. when he came in he used the cath he had put in and inserted the dye..it's NOT radioactive or harmful in anyway and you don't have to put off ttc:thumbup: now once the dye started to hit the tube it became icky...all of you have given birth that was EXACTLY what it felt like for like 20 sec it was like a REALLY bad contraction at it's peak..but was much shorter and then that was it..it was done...the tubes were wide open:yipee:
the doc pulled everything out, gave me a pat on the back and a pad and I was on my way...he was 1hr late so by the time he started to finish it couldn't have been more than 7min....it was totally doable...I had NO cramping after I sat up/got dressed and feel totally fine tonight..I did take a darvocet I had left over from the TR and I got real sleepy so as soon as we got home I crashed, then my puter was down, but I feel on top of the world!!! Hoping DH has some :spermy: left for ME tonight:winkwink:
So, momma, your next..do NOT get yourself all worked up..the prep for it took longer than the dye test thing did, and you can put up w/ a really bad partial contraction !!!!!!

I DIDN'T get razor burn woot woot and looks nice down there, I must 
say:coolio:
I usually DO wax a couple times a summer, just bikini area for beach and stuff but never in the winter and NEVER a brazillian...hair IS put there for a reason, to protect, preserve and NOT itch!!!!!! My DH is kind of a dirty hippie...that's what I like to call him...sooo hairy legs and other areas DO NOT deter him...it's kinda nice b/c I don't have to rush to the :shower: every time we are going to make out..but It DOES feel really great to "clean up" and feel sexy too!!! he likes either, but doesn't care either way!!!!!

awww faith, sorry:witch: gotcha...figured by your chart..but Ugh, that lil up rise after those flats, I thought for sure.....:hugs:

Dash, how you girl?! How's af...you feeling OK? i know a few of you said it was BRUTAL after surgery....just wanna make sure you're doing OK..you should be pretty close to done??

I don't know what anyone else said right now:dohh:
but I'm burning my potatoes and my kids are beating the crap outta each other..I'll be back after dinner say more:winkwink:

love ya girls!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Sweet lisa wow!!! there is alot of us october TR girls on here! I totally know how ya feel about thinking it's never going to happen Im starting to feel like that and if im lucky enough to get preggo again im going to be on such a high :) 
Tater yay!!!! thats so awsome and hell yeah I can handle a little contraction for some tube cleaning :) I hope mine are wide open like yours!!!


----------



## mommax3

saga holy crap an hour or 2!!!! Girl you must be a fit machine My goal is a half an hour lol


----------



## chica0126

ok ladies...i gotta a question for all of u...i was wondering what type of surgery did most of u have for ur TR??? did u have the laproscopy TR or did they cut u open like a c-section??? i am curious which procedure is better??? but as long as it works and u have healthy open tubes would it really matter what type of TR procedure is done???? i am all full of questions...sorry ladies...hope i don't bore u...:blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Saga! welcome back girl!!:happydance: we've missed you:flower: AND a belated H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y:cake: I hope it was a memorable one:) Congrats on the weight loss...I'm jealous:haha: I have got to get more disciplined:winkwink: 

Tater: :wohoo:I'm soooo happy your tubes are open:wohoo: I think you'll be having a Christmas baby:hugs: Glad the SA was doable as a duet :haha: 

Dash: It's fun that our cycle are close, I know Momma will be joining us quickly:happydance: Saga & Tater are pretty much on the same (opposite of us) cycle as well! Makes it kinda fun as someone(s) are always in the *near testing* and *near O* time...keeping things exciting around here:haha:

Sweetlissa, sounds like you have a very sweet little boy, looking out for his mommy..what a cutie:flower:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga: Glad to have you back! Sounds like you are doing great!! :hugs:
Tater: Keep up the great job of not smoking and what wonderful news about your HSG!!! :wohoo: :hugs:
Momma: When is your HSG? I hope all goes well like Tater's did!! :hugs:
Dash: Glad AF showed up,now its TTC time!! :hugs:
Faith: Sorry the :witch: showed up! Tons of :dust: this cycle!! :hugs:
Sweetlissa: Congrats!! I'm also due in October on the 6th! :hugs:

I went for my blood work today. I will know the results tomorrow. I let you ladies know how everything is after I get the e mail from my TR doctor.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

chica0126 said:


> ok ladies...i gotta a question for all of u...i was wondering what type of surgery did most of u have for ur TR??? did u have the laproscopy TR or did they cut u open like a c-section??? i am curious which procedure is better??? but as long as it works and u have healthy open tubes would it really matter what type of TR procedure is done???? i am all full of questions...sorry ladies...hope i don't bore u...:blush:

 I had a small incision below my bikini line. Its was nothing like a c-section incision.


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Saga! welcome back girl!!:happydance: we've missed you:flower: AND a belated H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y:cake: I hope it was a memorable one:) Congrats on the weight loss...I'm jealous:haha: I have got to get more disciplined:winkwink:
> 
> Tater: :wohoo:I'm soooo happy your tubes are open:wohoo: I think you'll be having a Christmas baby:hugs: Glad the SA was doable as a duet :haha:
> 
> Dash: It's fun that our cycle are close, I know Momma will be joining us quickly:happydance: Saga & Tater are pretty much on the same (opposite of us) cycle as well! Makes it kinda fun as someone(s) are always in the *near testing* and *near O* time...keeping things exciting around here:haha:
> 
> Sweetlissa, sounds like you have a very sweet little boy, looking out for his mommy..what a cutie:flower:

Yeah~hooray!!!!! I've never had a Christmas baby before:baby:that would be really fine with me:holly:

it IS really great how we are all either on the same cycle schedule or totally opposite, we do it the buddy system way!!!!! I like it...do NOT know what I'd do w/ out this lil family we got going on!!!! I love it and appreciate it sooo much!!!
I was trying to think what my dr office told me the cost would be for the HSG~ya know..JFF and It was just under a thousand but I don't remember exactly..they said like $965 or $956..somewhere in there..but I'm thinking I've paid more than everyone for everything so far and this is the 1st of the procedures the ins is actually paying....our ins is through the state..AND they even submitted the SA to ins and we didn't even have to pay a co-pay:shrug:but I'm guessing we'll get a bill for that....

:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

chica0126 said:


> ok ladies...i gotta a question for all of u...i was wondering what type of surgery did most of u have for ur TR??? did u have the laproscopy TR or did they cut u open like a c-section??? i am curious which procedure is better??? but as long as it works and u have healthy open tubes would it really matter what type of TR procedure is done???? i am all full of questions...sorry ladies...hope i don't bore u...:blush:

Hiya chica, where ya been girl!??!
I had mine done like a c-section...didn't bother me though, all my births have been c-sect's. He cut me in the same scar as where I deliver and removed the old one...so that was bonus..
You are NOT a bore...we all have LOTS of q's~never hesitate to ask!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Saga: Glad to have you back! Sounds like you are doing great!! :hugs:
> Tater: Keep up the great job of not smoking and what wonderful news about your HSG!!! :wohoo: :hugs:
> Momma: When is your HSG? I hope all goes well like Tater's did!! :hugs:
> Dash: Glad AF showed up,now its TTC time!! :hugs:
> Faith: Sorry the :witch: showed up! Tons of :dust: this cycle!! :hugs:
> Sweetlissa: Congrats!! I'm also due in October on the 6th! :hugs:
> 
> I went for my blood work today. I will know the results tomorrow. I let you ladies know how everything is after I get the e mail from my TR doctor.

Hi sweet girl!!!!!
Can't wait to hear about your blood work!! How ya feeling?!:flower:
Thanks~it DOES feel sooo free to NOT be smoking!!!!!
love ya girl!


----------



## Dash

On my phone, excuse the typos...

Faith- it will be awesome having somebody on the same cycle! I have been O'ing late for some reason...well, I guess I have. Been doing everything late. 

Chica- I had the bikini line incision type of surgery. My incicison ended up being about 4 inches. Recovery was no worse than the laproscopic surgery I had before, and I requested the bikini line type of surgery after talking to my doc about what he preferred and why. The surgery is tedious even when you aren't trying to do it laproscopically....to me, the end result was most important.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Saga: Glad to have you back! Sounds like you are doing great!! :hugs:
> Tater: Keep up the great job of not smoking and what wonderful news about your HSG!!! :wohoo: :hugs:
> Momma: When is your HSG? I hope all goes well like Tater's did!! :hugs:
> Dash: Glad AF showed up,now its TTC time!! :hugs:
> Faith: Sorry the :witch: showed up! Tons of :dust: this cycle!! :hugs:
> Sweetlissa: Congrats!! I'm also due in October on the 6th! :hugs:
> 
> I went for my blood work today. I will know the results tomorrow. I let you ladies know how everything is after I get the e mail from my TR doctor.
> 
> Hi sweet girl!!!!!
> Can't wait to hear about your blood work!! How ya feeling?!:flower:
> Thanks~it DOES feel sooo free to NOT be smoking!!!!!
> love ya girl!Click to expand...

 I'm doing good! MS sure has being kicking my butt todaythumbup:which is a good thing!) I'm so glad that your HSG went great!! I believe you'll be pregnant in no time!! Plus not smoking will increase your health. :hug:


----------



## sweetlissa

I also had the bikini cut. It wasn't bad. At the time my doc also ran dye through my tubes to make sure they were open.


----------



## Sagapo75

*Sweetlissa:* I had my TR on the SAME day as you! October 15th! How cool is that???

*Tater: * Thank you! I am glad to be back too! I missed you! I laughed so hard at your post. You showed your hubby your boobies! That's all it takes for my hubby...if I want to get lucky...I don't know what it is about boobs...but hey, all I have to do is flash my hubby like it's Mardi Gras (I ONLY do that at home...LOL!) and next thing you know it scrambles his brain, he can barely remember his name and he is practically drooling on himself like Pavlov's dog...teehee...works EVERY time! *And YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! OPEN TUBES! I KNEW IT! WOOHOO! Now I bet you get preggers within 3 months!!!*

*Dash:* I could not agree more! I am a question asker...it's my nature...and I agree 100%...the end result to me was more important than the method of surgery. And on another note...cool that you are a nurse! Two of my best friends are nurses...one works with diabetics and the other is a labor and delivery nurse at the very hospital where I want to deliver when I am finally preggers...but I don't know how I feel about her seeing me "nekkid" and not at my best after surgery...haha...I am the kind of person who does not like to be made a fuss over...and I don't know how I feel about having one of my best friends taking care of me when I'm like that...you know? Who knows though...I might end up so thankful that she's there...we'll see...I still think it's easier to show a stranger your bare a$$ than someone close to you...especially when it is not in tip-top shape and "pretty"...hehe...I know that probably makes me a weirdo... What kind of nurse are you?

*Momma:* Yep, I have already done 1 1/2 hours today. I actually went jogging with a friend this morning and she kicked my booty! I thought I was hardcore!! Haha! When I am by myself on my treadmill, I push myself hard enough to get my heartrate up and make me sweat...but I may power walk, or I may jog...whatever I feel like...what's MOST important to me is getting my heartrate to stay up for an entire hour. When I am trying to lose weight, I eat very low cal/low fat in combination with the treadmilling. Once I lose the weight, I increase cals/fat, but still make healthy choices during the week...and on the weekends, I eat whatever I want...and I can maintain my weight that way, as long as I continue the treadmill as well. I am going to attempt sit-ups today...I am kind of afraid, because I tried them a few weeks ago...I didn't even do that many...I couldn't...but I was immediately sore...like someone had given me a roundhouse kick to the stomach...AND the worst part was it felt like my abs were "pulling apart"...AGHHHH! So, I am going to try again...I will let you know how that goes...eeeek! Oh, and I am throwing in push-ups too...both the sit-ups and push-ups were a part of my regular work out routine before surgery...I never had to do very many to get a big result...my upper body and abs just naturally get toned and defined easily with little effort...it's my J-Lo booty that causes me problems...hahaha...

*Chica:* I also had the "open" surgery...the bikini cut. I had to have c-sections with both my pregnancies and my TR was exactly like a c-section to me. My incision is about 5 inches long...which is what it was after c-sections...they also cut out my old scar tissue...which was also a good deal to me...And you DO NOT bore anyone here by asking questions! Ask as many as you want...that's what we are here for! We all ask each other things. I LOVE this board and don't know what I would do without my fellow TR girls!

*Faith:* Thank you so much and I did have a wonderful birthday! My hubby threw me a wonderful party on Saturday night. He invited our friends and we had a very LARGE time...hahaha. The Ouzo was a-flowin'! And thanks on the weight loss as well! I just got sick of not being able to wear my jeans. I've worked hard all my adult life and I have been able to stay close to the same size as I was in high school...barring pregnancy, of course. I will never be rail thin...I am Greek and being rail thin is practically a sin (my Yia Yia...my Grandma...would always give my skinny friends I brought home second and THIRD helpings! Hahaha)...haha...but I've always been fit and curvy...and I am determined to stay that way...Greek women have a tendency to get...ummm...MORE curvy...hehe...as they get older...and I just am not ready for that to happen to me yet...but I was on my way because I could not fit in my jeans and I had no excuse! It's not like I had a baby or anything between October and February...haha...

*TTCbaby:* I've been thinking of you...I hope you are feeling well and I've been sending good vibes your way! I just know your bloodwork will come back A-Okay!


----------



## Dash

I don't work anymore- I much, much prefer to stay home with the kids. I worked in an Urgent Care while finishing school, and an ER after I graduated. I always pictured myself in the L&D ward, but a few years ago I came upon a crunchy lifestyle and started researching some more earthy beliefs. It made me think that maybe what I have seen doctors in hospitals do for so long was NOT actually best in some cases...it changed the way I viewed my job. I honestly don't see myself ever going back to work now.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I don't work anymore- I much, much prefer to stay home with the kids. I worked in an Urgent Care while finishing school, and an ER after I graduated. I always pictured myself in the L&D ward, but a few years ago I came upon a crunchy lifestyle and started researching some more earthy beliefs. It made me think that maybe what I have seen doctors in hospitals do for so long was NOT actually best in some cases...it changed the way I viewed my job. I honestly don't see myself ever going back to work now.

I stay home too now. And I LOVE it. I was divorced in 2003 and remarried in 2009...so for the 6 years in between...I HAD to work and didn't have a choice. I worked hard at my career...and LOVED it...but I have to say, I love staying at home more and can't ever picture going back full time...I still do stuff for the firm I used to work for from time to time...but not even enough to consider me part time and I like it like that. So, I agree 100%...I can't ever see going back to work...

And *Momma*, I did my sit ups...and did them WITHOUT pain...so I guess my abs are ready...I will have to work back up to what I did before surgery...but I am encouraged that it didn't hurt! I also did my pushups and chair dips...no problems there either...I was worried that the pushup would hurt my abs...in that position you do hold in your core...but it didn't hurt at all either...so it will just take time to build back up to where I was...but I'm on my way!


----------



## sweetlissa

Sagapo75 said:


> *Sweetlissa:* I had my TR on the SAME day as you! October 15th! How cool is that???
> 
> *Tater: * Thank you! I am glad to be back too! I missed you! I laughed so hard at your post. You showed your hubby your boobies! That's all it takes for my hubby...if I want to get lucky...I don't know what it is about boobs...but hey, all I have to do is flash my hubby like it's Mardi Gras (I ONLY do that at home...LOL!) and next thing you know it scrambles his brain, he can barely remember his name and he is practically drooling on himself like Pavlov's dog...teehee...works EVERY time! *And YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! OPEN TUBES! I KNEW IT! WOOHOO! Now I bet you get preggers within 3 months!!!*
> 
> *Dash:* I could not agree more! I am a question asker...it's my nature...and I agree 100%...the end result to me was more important than the method of surgery. And on another note...cool that you are a nurse! Two of my best friends are nurses...one works with diabetics and the other is a labor and delivery nurse at the very hospital where I want to deliver when I am finally preggers...but I don't know how I feel about her seeing me "nekkid" and not at my best after surgery...haha...I am the kind of person who does not like to be made a fuss over...and I don't know how I feel about having one of my best friends taking care of me when I'm like that...you know? Who knows though...I might end up so thankful that she's there...we'll see...I still think it's easier to show a stranger your bare a$$ than someone close to you...especially when it is not in tip-top shape and "pretty"...hehe...I know that probably makes me a weirdo... What kind of nurse are you?
> 
> *Momma:* Yep, I have already done 1 1/2 hours today. I actually went jogging with a friend this morning and she kicked my booty! I thought I was hardcore!! Haha! When I am by myself on my treadmill, I push myself hard enough to get my heartrate up and make me sweat...but I may power walk, or I may jog...whatever I feel like...what's MOST important to me is getting my heartrate to stay up for an entire hour. When I am trying to lose weight, I eat very low cal/low fat in combination with the treadmilling. Once I lose the weight, I increase cals/fat, but still make healthy choices during the week...and on the weekends, I eat whatever I want...and I can maintain my weight that way, as long as I continue the treadmill as well. I am going to attempt sit-ups today...I am kind of afraid, because I tried them a few weeks ago...I didn't even do that many...I couldn't...but I was immediately sore...like someone had given me a roundhouse kick to the stomach...AND the worst part was it felt like my abs were "pulling apart"...AGHHHH! So, I am going to try again...I will let you know how that goes...eeeek! Oh, and I am throwing in push-ups too...both the sit-ups and push-ups were a part of my regular work out routine before surgery...I never had to do very many to get a big result...my upper body and abs just naturally get toned and defined easily with little effort...it's my J-Lo booty that causes me problems...hahaha...
> 
> *Chica:* I also had the "open" surgery...the bikini cut. I had to have c-sections with both my pregnancies and my TR was exactly like a c-section to me. My incision is about 5 inches long...which is what it was after c-sections...they also cut out my old scar tissue...which was also a good deal to me...And you DO NOT bore anyone here by asking questions! Ask as many as you want...that's what we are here for! We all ask each other things. I LOVE this board and don't know what I would do without my fellow TR girls!
> 
> *Faith:* Thank you so much and I did have a wonderful birthday! My hubby threw me a wonderful party on Saturday night. He invited our friends and we had a very LARGE time...hahaha. The Ouzo was a-flowin'! And thanks on the weight loss as well! I just got sick of not being able to wear my jeans. I've worked hard all my adult life and I have been able to stay close to the same size as I was in high school...barring pregnancy, of course. I will never be rail thin...I am Greek and being rail thin is practically a sin (my Yia Yia...my Grandma...would always give my skinny friends I brought home second and THIRD helpings! Hahaha)...haha...but I've always been fit and curvy...and I am determined to stay that way...Greek women have a tendency to get...ummm...MORE curvy...hehe...as they get older...and I just am not ready for that to happen to me yet...but I was on my way because I could not fit in my jeans and I had no excuse! It's not like I had a baby or anything between October and February...haha...
> 
> *TTCbaby:* I've been thinking of you...I hope you are feeling well and I've been sending good vibes your way! I just know your bloodwork will come back A-Okay!

That is so cool that we had our TR the same day. Can I ask where you had yours done? I had mine done by Dr. Greene in Gainesville, Ga. I loved everyone there and love the job they did :thumbup::happydance: I know there are several doce that do it. 
***Tater**** Alot of the girls I have talked to have gotten there BFP the month they do their HSG.. I will be watching you and praying that this is your month. 

As for work.. I work from home. My husband had this great idea:rolleyes: to start a trucking business. So he drives and I work.. We now have 3 trucks and 6 trailers. And 2 employees who drive me crazy most of the day.. Common Sense just dosent seem to be a quality most truck drivers have.. I mean if Fuel is cheaper on the other side of the street. Do you really have to call and ask where you should get it.. :rolleyes: LOL.. But I do love being at home with the kids. I went to nursing school and was 16 weeks away from being done this past fall. When my grandmother was diagnosed with Stage 4 throat cancer. And my grandfather had a massive heart attack. So I had to go home to take care of them. And flew home during my fertile times.. (THAT WAS SO MUCH FUN)!!!!! Not to mention I missed my kids like crazy. Anyway.. I do like my job most days. My husband and I go down to southern Ohio when we want to get away from work.. As it is the only place we know of where there are no cel-phones no internet no work.. Just us and a hot tub and lots of board games and well we wont go there.. Well just say my husband like the bb's too... LOL.. Anyway that this where this lil peanut was concieved.. Needless to say we will be going back to celebrate very soon. We will just turn down the temp of the hot tub.. Just a lil bit.


----------



## mommax3

Hi chicka I to had the surgury through my old c section scar :) I think if you have any questions no matter how silly you think they are you should ask us, we were all new to this at one time too :)
TTC your numbers are looking awsome girl :)
faith and dash Im expecting af to come tomorrow and im really hoping it does I dont want to be full on bleeding when im supposse to get my hsg monday
saga you go girl I need you here kicking my butt into gear!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey rocking TR girls!!!!!
You girls and your excersise haha I can't even spell it ~let alone participate in it....I Suppose it IS good for health and I SHOULD get into it, but I HATE it...there's NOTHING I wanna do LESS than run, walk, jog~basically anything that gets my heart rate up...I used to do that from smoking..felt like I was going to have a heart attack everytime I took a hit...wowza...
how do you get yourselves motivated to actually get up and dig in...is it losing weight? I don't need to lose weight so that won't work for me, and I have such a lil bum bum ~ and If I wouldn't have gotten implants, I'd be the one your grammie was giving extra helpings to Sag!!!!! 

Anyway, feeling great today....I'm freaking out ~ I cANNOT wait to announce this
I am having EWCM...I haven't had that~NATURALLY in I can't remember how long!!!!!!
How stinking awesome!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!
I'm trusting my bfp will come when it's best and I'm NOT stressing about it ANYMORE~I KNOW, hard to believe but It's true!!!! I'm horned out but I don't even know what CD I'm on...and it's SO relaxing and I vow I"M NOT testing until af is late by a day or 2....SERIOUSLY....

Hey dash~what's a "crunchy lifestyle"? 
love ya girls!!!!!!!!! 
is this right, 1 waiting to have TR
2 preggers
2 just started af
1 waiting to start 
2 almost to O?
did I miss anyone..?
wow, we have such a structured thread I LOVE it!!!!!! So freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> *Sweetlissa:* I had my TR on the SAME day as you! October 15th! How cool is that???
> 
> *Tater: * Thank you! I am glad to be back too! I missed you! I laughed so hard at your post. You showed your hubby your boobies! That's all it takes for my hubby...if I want to get lucky...I don't know what it is about boobs...but hey, all I have to do is flash my hubby like it's Mardi Gras (I ONLY do that at home...LOL!) and next thing you know it scrambles his brain, he can barely remember his name and he is practically drooling on himself like Pavlov's dog...teehee...works EVERY time! *And YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! OPEN TUBES! I KNEW IT! WOOHOO! Now I bet you get preggers within 3 months!!!*
> 
> *Dash:* I could not agree more! I am a question asker...it's my nature...and I agree 100%...the end result to me was more important than the method of surgery. And on another note...cool that you are a nurse! Two of my best friends are nurses...one works with diabetics and the other is a labor and delivery nurse at the very hospital where I want to deliver when I am finally preggers...but I don't know how I feel about her seeing me "nekkid" and not at my best after surgery...haha...I am the kind of person who does not like to be made a fuss over...and I don't know how I feel about having one of my best friends taking care of me when I'm like that...you know? Who knows though...I might end up so thankful that she's there...we'll see...I still think it's easier to show a stranger your bare a$$ than someone close to you...especially when it is not in tip-top shape and "pretty"...hehe...I know that probably makes me a weirdo... What kind of nurse are you?
> 
> *Momma:* Yep, I have already done 1 1/2 hours today. I actually went jogging with a friend this morning and she kicked my booty! I thought I was hardcore!! Haha! When I am by myself on my treadmill, I push myself hard enough to get my heartrate up and make me sweat...but I may power walk, or I may jog...whatever I feel like...what's MOST important to me is getting my heartrate to stay up for an entire hour. When I am trying to lose weight, I eat very low cal/low fat in combination with the treadmilling. Once I lose the weight, I increase cals/fat, but still make healthy choices during the week...and on the weekends, I eat whatever I want...and I can maintain my weight that way, as long as I continue the treadmill as well. I am going to attempt sit-ups today...I am kind of afraid, because I tried them a few weeks ago...I didn't even do that many...I couldn't...but I was immediately sore...like someone had given me a roundhouse kick to the stomach...AND the worst part was it felt like my abs were "pulling apart"...AGHHHH! So, I am going to try again...I will let you know how that goes...eeeek! Oh, and I am throwing in push-ups too...both the sit-ups and push-ups were a part of my regular work out routine before surgery...I never had to do very many to get a big result...my upper body and abs just naturally get toned and defined easily with little effort...it's my J-Lo booty that causes me problems...hahaha...
> 
> *Chica:* I also had the "open" surgery...the bikini cut. I had to have c-sections with both my pregnancies and my TR was exactly like a c-section to me. My incision is about 5 inches long...which is what it was after c-sections...they also cut out my old scar tissue...which was also a good deal to me...And you DO NOT bore anyone here by asking questions! Ask as many as you want...that's what we are here for! We all ask each other things. I LOVE this board and don't know what I would do without my fellow TR girls!
> 
> *Faith:* Thank you so much and I did have a wonderful birthday! My hubby threw me a wonderful party on Saturday night. He invited our friends and we had a very LARGE time...hahaha. The Ouzo was a-flowin'! And thanks on the weight loss as well! I just got sick of not being able to wear my jeans. I've worked hard all my adult life and I have been able to stay close to the same size as I was in high school...barring pregnancy, of course. I will never be rail thin...I am Greek and being rail thin is practically a sin (my Yia Yia...my Grandma...would always give my skinny friends I brought home second and THIRD helpings! Hahaha)...haha...but I've always been fit and curvy...and I am determined to stay that way...Greek women have a tendency to get...ummm...MORE curvy...hehe...as they get older...and I just am not ready for that to happen to me yet...but I was on my way because I could not fit in my jeans and I had no excuse! It's not like I had a baby or anything between October and February...haha...
> 
> *TTCbaby:* I've been thinking of you...I hope you are feeling well and I've been sending good vibes your way! I just know your bloodwork will come back A-Okay!
> 
> That is so cool that we had our TR the same day. Can I ask where you had yours done? I had mine done by Dr. Greene in Gainesville, Ga. I loved everyone there and love the job they did :thumbup::happydance: I know there are several doce that do it.
> ***Tater**** Alot of the girls I have talked to have gotten there BFP the month they do their HSG.. I will be watching you and praying that this is your month.
> 
> As for work.. I work from home. My husband had this great idea:rolleyes: to start a trucking business. So he drives and I work.. We now have 3 trucks and 6 trailers. And 2 employees who drive me crazy most of the day.. Common Sense just dosent seem to be a quality most truck drivers have.. I mean if Fuel is cheaper on the other side of the street. Do you really have to call and ask where you should get it.. :rolleyes: LOL.. But I do love being at home with the kids. I went to nursing school and was 16 weeks away from being done this past fall. When my grandmother was diagnosed with Stage 4 throat cancer. And my grandfather had a massive heart attack. So I had to go home to take care of them. And flew home during my fertile times.. (THAT WAS SO MUCH FUN)!!!!! Not to mention I missed my kids like crazy. Anyway.. I do like my job most days. My husband and I go down to southern Ohio when we want to get away from work.. As it is the only place we know of where there are no cel-phones no internet no work.. Just us and a hot tub and lots of board games and well we wont go there.. Well just say my husband like the bb's too... LOL.. Anyway that this where this lil peanut was concieved.. Needless to say we will be going back to celebrate very soon. We will just turn down the temp of the hot tub.. Just a lil bit.Click to expand...

I got my TR done at Piedmont Reproductive Endocrinology Group (PREG) right here in Greenville, SC. They are 10 minutes away from where I live...so when I do get preggers, they will follow my pregnancy and deliver as well. I love them! If anyone in this area is ever considering a TR, I recommend them... www.pregonline.com.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hey rocking TR girls!!!!!
> You girls and your excersise haha I can't even spell it ~let alone participate in it....I Suppose it IS good for health and I SHOULD get into it, but I HATE it...there's NOTHING I wanna do LESS than run, walk, jog~basically anything that gets my heart rate up...I used to do that from smoking..felt like I was going to have a heart attack everytime I took a hit...wowza...
> how do you get yourselves motivated to actually get up and dig in...is it losing weight? I don't need to lose weight so that won't work for me, and I have such a lil bum bum ~ and If I wouldn't have gotten implants, I'd be the one your grammie was giving extra helpings to Sag!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, feeling great today....I'm freaking out ~ I cANNOT wait to announce this
> I am having EWCM...I haven't had that~NATURALLY in I can't remember how long!!!!!!
> How stinking awesome!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!
> I'm trusting my bfp will come when it's best and I'm NOT stressing about it ANYMORE~I KNOW, hard to believe but It's true!!!! I'm horned out but I don't even know what CD I'm on...and it's SO relaxing and I vow I"M NOT testing until af is late by a day or 2....SERIOUSLY....
> 
> Hey dash~what's a "crunchy lifestyle"?
> love ya girls!!!!!!!!!
> is this right, 1 waiting to have TR
> 2 preggers
> 2 just started af
> 1 waiting to start
> 2 almost to O?
> did I miss anyone..?
> wow, we have such a structured thread I LOVE it!!!!!! So freaking awesome!!!!

Yaay, Tater! I know...I have not had EWCM in a loooong time, but I have had it 3 days in a row and took NOTHING for it this time...crazy.

I took my OPK today and it was negative...but when I ejected it (I use digital) I could see that the test line was almost as dark as the control...so it will be positive tonight or tomorrow, I am sure...

And I love our thread too!

Oh, and Tater, I run because it feels GOOD! And because I have a history of heart disease in my family...but mostly because I am vain...I just turned 36 and I don't look it...and I do believe that it is largely due to taking care of myself...hahaha...Fortunately, I do not have lines or wrinkles yet...and all those years I complained about having oily skin as a teenager, I am now thankful I have oily skin...I think it helps stave off wrinkles...and then I have my own personal formula for a youthful appearance...(a) keep your weight down, (b) stay current...don't get stuck in a decade. Keep your clothing and hairstyle current, but age appropriate, (c) exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate, (d) wear sun screen and/or foundation makeup with sunscreen in it, and (e) dye the hair...don't go gray. Men look distinguished with gray hair and women just look...well, older...not fair...I know...haha.


----------



## mommax3

Tater Im so on the same wave as you Im really not going to stress it anymore Im a firm believer that all this stress we put ourselves under will keep us from getting our bfp! I throwing all my energy into working out and eating healthy im totally with sag if I can not be preggo I will be skinny :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Tater Im so on the same wave as you Im really not going to stress it anymore Im a firm believer that all this stress we put ourselves under will keep us from getting our bfp! I throwing all my energy into working out and eating healthy im totally with sag if I can not be preggo I will be skinny :)

Exactly! I am determined to look the best I can look this summer in a bathing suit...preggo or not!


----------



## Dash

I cant imagine ever wearing a swimsuit again! I got pg with my son when I was 17- I am 5'8" and at the time weighed 103 lbs, I was SERIOUSLY underweight. I ended up in the hospital for 3 months on bed rest and I gained 100 lbs! The stretch marks...oh man...my poor poor skin. Lol. My stomach will never see the light of day again. I do someday plan on getting a giant but feminine tattoo over my mid-section. Right now Im at a pretty reasonable weight, but could stand to lose about 10 pounds.

Tater and Momma- good job not stressing! Keep it up. I really believe that stress effects fertility.

Tater- when I say "crunchy" I mean natural living. We are a chemical free, somewhat self sufficient family. I would live completely off my own land if I could manage to grow anything (but i cant, however I can kill plants at an amazing rate). We eat all organic, avoid medications that aren't herbs, only use what can be reused or preserved...just big crunchy hippies. Aside from the smoking. Lol.


----------



## tatertahelon

Ok, well, I feel like DYING when I run so I'll continue to skip it for now or the rest of my life :haha:

Since quitting smoking I'm all gung ho--(is that an expression?)about my skin...I LOOOVE Mary Kay products..Grew up on that stuff, but stopped using it when my mom stopped paying for it:dohh:
but I treated myself to my FAVORITE set they have plus a few other lil things and feel GREAT about taking care of my face!!!!! I use whatever lotion on my body..mostly cocoa butter even though i HATE it b/c I know sooner or later I'll be preggers and I have to say I didn't get many stretch marks...which is crazy b/c I gained loooots of weight each time...72lbs 1st pregnancy, 69 2nd and 66ish w/ my 3rd...I did get most of mine on my side and have a memorial tat for my lil fella there since he caused the majority of them:flower:
I LOVE wearing a bikini b/c I can i guess:blush:but like some get stretch marks..I get moles..I KNOW how gross..I"M soooo moley...I'm freckly, but w/ every pregnancy I got MORE AND MORE moles...hate it sooo bad, not sure which is worse..they aren't like sticky outty ones, but just moles..ya know...The doc told me it was due to the melanin in my skin...UGH.....
ANNNYWHO....
I plan on not being so cute this summer at the beach though..may need a major cover up but that's OK I'd rather be full of baby:thumbup: instead of sporting my VS cheeky bikini bottom and tiny triangle top...

yeah, thanks for the encourangment~b/c I'm NOT stressing...I'm still freaking out...GOOD or bad, I'm a freaker, but ss and being a crazy lady is not for me anymore...

Ohhh yeah, I see~I think we are pretty crunchy too...wanna do whatever we can to preserve and take care of mother earth and give the govt as lil as possible....if we can grow it why buy it somewhere else, if we can raise it, kill it and eat it, why purchase from someone else...I like to know where my food comes from..I don't want my beef giving my boys boobs....:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Im so on board with you ladies as far as being self sufficiant Im really all about it :) have you ever watched meet your meat? that movie did it for me so we now will be buying a pig and chickens come spring and the hormones WOW!!!!! MY hubby thinks im alittle nuts but I really think that we will be going into a great depression sometime soon and there are soooo many people who are going to be screwed because they just dont know how to live off the earth and have no clue how to grow or can I refuse to be one of those people im stocking up on rice and what nots and we are armed and able to make booze haha so we are set and hey if it never happens at least i have peace of mind :) Ok so now yall will think im nutts but im sure I cant be the only one hehehe


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I cant imagine ever wearing a swimsuit again! I got pg with my son when I was 17- I am 5'8" and at the time weighed 103 lbs, I was SERIOUSLY underweight. I ended up in the hospital for 3 months on bed rest and I gained 100 lbs! The stretch marks...oh man...my poor poor skin. Lol. My stomach will never see the light of day again. I do someday plan on getting a giant but feminine tattoo over my mid-section. Right now Im at a pretty reasonable weight, but could stand to lose about 10 pounds.
> 
> Tater and Momma- good job not stressing! Keep it up. I really believe that stress effects fertility.
> 
> Tater- when I say "crunchy" I mean natural living. We are a chemical free, somewhat self sufficient family. I would live completely off my own land if I could manage to grow anything (but i cant, however I can kill plants at an amazing rate). We eat all organic, avoid medications that aren't herbs, only use what can be reused or preserved...just big crunchy hippies. Aside from the smoking. Lol.

 I am 5 feet tall even...with my first pregnancy, I gained 25 lbs and was wearing my regular clothes about two or three weeks after delivery...but I was only 23 and my metabolism was still phenomenal...the second pregnancy was twins...and I was on bedrest from 20 to 30 weeks. They were born at 30 weeks. I could barely eat because they were laying all over my stomach and couldn't breathe because one was under my diaphram...but worst of all, I was pre-eclamptic...extraordinarily high blood pressure (which ended up being the reason they took them) and with that...a tremendous amount of fluid retention...my stomach truly was ENORMOUS, but I looked bigger everywhere else than I really was because of all the fluid retention...and you know, as big as my stomach was...and it was HUGE...it looked like a movie/camera trick...it just didn't look REAL...but as big as I was...not ONE stretch mark on my stomach...all the nurses when I was delivering were amazed at my stomach...hahaha...so was I...I figured I'd be riddled with them...I guess my super power would be being super elastic woman...but you know where I did get them??? MY thighs! WTH?

I went from 100lbs to 171lbs with the twins...but really I gained about 40lbs in genuine weight...the other 30 was water/fluid...and I was back to wearing my pre-baby clothes within 4 or 5 months...I was able to go back to wearing a bikini after that...I was so worried that I would have loose skin on my stomach after having two...but it all shrank back up...I am so thankful and still amazed at that...

I'm a little worried with this next pregnancy, it will all catch up with me and I will end up looking like a road map...haha. My husband has promised me that if my stomach ends up folded and wrinkly like a sharpei, that I can have a tummy tuck...the moment I find out I'm pregnant, I will be looking up surgeons in Atlanta and NY...JUST IN CASE...haha.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Im so on board with you ladies as far as being self sufficiant Im really all about it :) have you ever watched meet your meat? that movie did it for me so we now will be buying a pig and chickens come spring and the hormones WOW!!!!! MY hubby thinks im alittle nuts but I really think that we will be going into a great depression sometime soon and there are soooo many people who are going to be screwed because they just dont know how to live off the earth and have no clue how to grow or can I refuse to be one of those people im stocking up on rice and what nots and we are armed and able to make booze haha so we are set and hey if it never happens at least i have peace of mind :) Ok so now yall will think im nutts but im sure I cant be the only one hehehe

"Crunchy living" is the way I grew up. I grew up on a farm and our cash crop was tobacco and corn...but we grew our own food and had cows, pigs, and chickens for our own food...we also had every other kind of farm animal you can think of. I grew up riding a horse and I can shoot a gun better than any man I know...we had well water and solar panels...I remember my mom canning vegetables and making jam...I had to churn butter when I was little and my dad worked my sister and me like farm hands...I wasn't allowed to eat anything with preservatives...but I have to say this...I went HOG WILD on Debbie Snack Cakes, Cheetos, that cheese in a can stuff, and Spaghettios when I went to friends houses...we were never allowed to have that stuff at home and when I got it elsewhere, it was like I died and went to heaven! Hahahaha!

So, if the bottom falls out of the economy and people have to start living off the land again...I will pack up my car and my kids and head three hours south to my parent's house...hehe. I DO recycle everything now...I hope that counts...hahaha.


----------



## mommax3

Oh sag your hubby must be so happy with you skinny, big boobs, savvy and smart!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies, With my first baby I went from 140 LBS to 230 LBS. I was on bedrest for most of my pregnancy. He was born with a birth defect and my water broke at 27 weeks. So they kept doing amnio infusions to keep him in there longer. I made it to 35 weeks. But the kicker was what my womb didn't need my body soaked up. I looked like a whale after the first one. With my daughter I went from 190 LBS to 240 LBS. I was miserable with her. I think I just ate as a comfort becuase I was so scared after having my son. With our youngest I went from 180 LBS to 210 LBS.. I was smart with that one. He was the only one I couldn't eat red meat with. I ate lots of Oatmeal, and PB&J sandwhichs...LOL.. With this one before the clomid I was at 205.. I am dreading putting on a whole bunch of weight... I having been walking on the treadmil and trying to eat right. We shall see. I know my face already looks swollen. I am sure I am retaining water. I just hope I don't gain more than 40 LBS.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa good morning I would'nt worry to much about the weight gain it sounds like with your third you got the hang of being pregnant and did'nt use it as an excuse to eat :) I on the other hand love eating and will use any excuse to do so lol Soon spring will be here and you will be moving outside more I think thats the plus about being preggo in the summer plenty of stuff to keep you moving in the winter your pretty much stuck inside :(
Afm AF showed up right on time this am 27 day cycle :) not sure why she was 28 last month im sure it has something to do with me bing ******* about getting preggo! Super excited about my hsg monday and im really excited to see if tihs is your month tater :)


----------



## mommax3

I also wanted to say im not sure if anyone else is experincing this but each period seems to be less painfull, like right after surgury it was bad then the next one was pretty bad and so on and so on today it's barely painfull almost like it was before :) Im really hoping this means my body is continuously healing and thats why its taking so long to concieve (my body just was'nt ready yet)


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning girls!!!!!!

Crunchy:haha:I've just never heard of that~learn something new EVERY day!!!

I really have nothing much to talk about but I'm coming up w/ stuff as I go!!!
I have MORE EW today~I'm AMAZED at this..I'm SOOO excited~just NOT what I was expecting~and it REALLY IS just like egg whites:loopy:!!!! imagine that!!!

Saga, It IS crazy how the belly just grows and grows and grows and it's like it CANNOT get ANY bigger then it does...and w/out marks..I was the same way...well didn't have twins, but got really big and was markless...And really, I truly believe that if you moisturize your skin~you're not going to get any stretch marks...anything significant anyway...I mean, you've been preggers, and been preg w/ Twins, you're not probably going to stretch anymore this time than you did last 2 x's!!!! and that's a great thing!!!!

Momma, I'm thinking the HSG has made me a lil gassy...and I'm usually not a real good pooper and I've been REAL regular the last couple of days...just somethings I'm noticing and wanted to let you know...my gas the night of the HSG was ridiculous :shhh: *I* had to leave the room...yikes 
just FYI~interested to see if we have any similarities w/ it!!!

I also use "I'm preg" for an excuse to eat..I LOVE to eat, but I get HUGE when I'm preg..ppl tell me they gain 20-25 lbs and I marvel at how they possibly could manage that...I guess as long as the doc doesn't say it's an issue..it's not...and Lissa, I looked enlarged pretty much right away too...face, neck, arms, legs..I may be 5wks preg but I usually look 4mo until about 5 mo and then I wake up one morning and i look like I swallowed 15 watermelons..:shrug:IDK how it happens
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Saga, when you look at your FF chart~what are you thinking they are going to do w/ it?
Do you think they are going to draw your cross hair tomorrow?? I'm still getting a lil confused about THIS part of charting...
If you look at mine...I'm just not sure what they are going to think...
Aren't we supposed to drop kind of drastically the day before and then rise drastically the day of?? and it has to be elevated for 3 days after the rise~right? and then after the 3 days FF draws the line?
I tested OPK 1time kind of late at night yesterday or day before I think and was neg...probably will dip one today ~just trying to foresee what they(FF) are going to do w/ our charts..

:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

tater by looking at your chart it is hard to tell because of the open circle from yesterday. I bought the membership so that I could always see all of my charts. So that I could see the pattern. I am great at looking at charts. I will keep an eye on yours. I would expect to see another drop tomorrow and a rise. It doesn't always have to be a huge drop or a big rise. If you want you can look at mine.


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning girls!!!!!!
> 
> Crunchy:haha:I've just never heard of that~learn something new EVERY day!!!
> 
> I really have nothing much to talk about but I'm coming up w/ stuff as I go!!!
> I have MORE EW today~I'm AMAZED at this..I'm SOOO excited~just NOT what I was expecting~and it REALLY IS just like egg whites:loopy:!!!! imagine that!!!
> 
> Saga, It IS crazy how the belly just grows and grows and grows and it's like it CANNOT get ANY bigger then it does...and w/out marks..I was the same way...well didn't have twins, but got really big and was markless...And really, I truly believe that if you moisturize your skin~you're not going to get any stretch marks...anything significant anyway...I mean, you've been preggers, and been preg w/ Twins, you're not probably going to stretch anymore this time than you did last 2 x's!!!! and that's a great thing!!!!
> 
> Momma, I'm thinking the HSG has made me a lil gassy...and I'm usually not a real good pooper and I've been REAL regular the last couple of days...just somethings I'm noticing and wanted to let you know...my gas the night of the HSG was ridiculous :shhh: *I* had to leave the room...yikes
> just FYI~interested to see if we have any similarities w/ it!!!
> 
> I also use "I'm preg" for an excuse to eat..I LOVE to eat, but I get HUGE when I'm preg..ppl tell me they gain 20-25 lbs and I marvel at how they possibly could manage that...I guess as long as the doc doesn't say it's an issue..it's not...and Lissa, I looked enlarged pretty much right away too...face, neck, arms, legs..I may be 5wks preg but I usually look 4mo until about 5 mo and then I wake up one morning and i look like I swallowed 15 watermelons..:shrug:IDK how it happens
> :hug:

LOL.. That is how I feel.. My stomach doesn't feel blotted, but my face and feet sure are swollen.. I haven't had much of an appitite. My husband brought home Mcdonalds the other day. And I couldn't eat it. I took a few bites and that was it. He said I thought you said you were starving..LOL.. Been trying to drink more water. Yesterday I had my first craving Mt. Dew and Starwberries .. I took a drink and thought I was going to loose my cookies..LOL.. Last night was the first night I think I actually slept since I found out I was pregnant. I have been a nervous wreck over these beta numbers. Although I still feel as if I haven't slept in days..


----------



## mommax3

Im so temp retarted i am no help lol I wish I knew too but im so over the temping and what nots im just going to watch my cm this book I read seems to think thats really the best way to track it and i just think its the less stressfull :)


----------



## sweetlissa

SAGA by looking at your chart I see you had a chemical/ Mc last month. I had one of those the month before I got pregnant with my son. I hope this will be your month. Also it looks like you might have O'd early this month (which can be caused by a MC) I will check it again in a few days..


----------



## mommax3

well geeez your not kidding you sure know your charts, I really can not figure it out I must be retarted lol


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> tater by looking at your chart it is hard to tell because of the open circle from yesterday. I bought the membership so that I could always see all of my charts. So that I could see the pattern. I am great at looking at charts. I will keep an eye on yours. I would expect to see another drop tomorrow and a rise. It doesn't always have to be a huge drop or a big rise. If you want you can look at mine.

What do the open circles indicate exactly? On CD 6 I expected to get one..b/c I temped like 40min late, and yesterday I got it b/c I marked the "sleep deprived" box and that'll give ya one everytime....I usually O on CD13,14 w/ a 15-16 day LP...
so today may be my dip for an O rise tomorrow...? 
At 1st I didn't even wanna use FF..just was going to use good old paper and pen to chart~then everyone talked me into it and now IDK HOW I'd manage w/out it..I also bought a membership...I love FF!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Im so temp retarted i am no help lol I wish I knew too but im so over the temping and what nots im just going to watch my cm this book I read seems to think thats really the best way to track it and i just think its the less stressfull :)

Really though momma, after you get last cycle under ya, and start this NEW cycle w/ no sicknesses and other obstacles you'll start to get it...I thought FOR SURE I'd NEVER make sense of it, and I still have a LOT to learn, but it's DEFINITELY easier to look at mine and to see what others are doing...
Practice makes perfect...of course checking CM IS super helpful!!! Do you get EW??
I've been(i know you know that b/c I've posted it like 5x's) but I'm so excited about it!!! 
:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> tater by looking at your chart it is hard to tell because of the open circle from yesterday. I bought the membership so that I could always see all of my charts. So that I could see the pattern. I am great at looking at charts. I will keep an eye on yours. I would expect to see another drop tomorrow and a rise. It doesn't always have to be a huge drop or a big rise. If you want you can look at mine.
> 
> What do the open circles indicate exactly? On CD 6 I expected to get one..b/c I temped like 40min late, and yesterday I got it b/c I marked the "sleep deprived" box and that'll give ya one everytime....I usually O on CD13,14 w/ a 15-16 day LP...
> so today may be my dip for an O rise tomorrow...?
> At 1st I didn't even wanna use FF..just was going to use good old paper and pen to chart~then everyone talked me into it and now IDK HOW I'd manage w/out it..I also bought a membership...I love FF!!!!!!
> ThanksClick to expand...

The open circles mean you are not temping at the same time every day. If you want to set you time and that way you don't have to put it in everyday unless you wake more the 90 minutes earlier or 90 minutes later. Sleep Deprived will usually give you an open circle aswell. But this is the thing if you have gotten 3 to 4 hours of sleep before you temp then you don't have to put sleep deprived. That is there incase you couldn't sleep and you took your temp anyway. 
I took the course on FF that teaches you all kinds of great things. I really think it is what helped me get pregnant so fast.


----------



## mommax3

Ok tater you talked me into it I just got the vip membership for the year on ff :) I hope this works! swettlissa hopefully you teach us all a few things :)


----------



## tatertahelon

is that the charting course that you get a certificate afterward~it probably really is beneficial~...??

actually yesterday I was sleep deprived...I didn't go to bed until 2:30am and was still looking at the clock at almost 3ish and then temped at 6am...So I was resting but wasn't totally sleeping...I had movie night w/ myself:blush: Narnia!!!!


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> SAGA by looking at your chart I see you had a chemical/ Mc last month. I had one of those the month before I got pregnant with my son. I hope this will be your month. Also it looks like you might have O'd early this month (which can be caused by a MC) I will check it again in a few days..

Im trying to figure this out would you say sag o'd on cd9?


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> SAGA by looking at your chart I see you had a chemical/ Mc last month. I had one of those the month before I got pregnant with my son. I hope this will be your month. Also it looks like you might have O'd early this month (which can be caused by a MC) I will check it again in a few days..
> 
> Im trying to figure this out would you say sag o'd on cd9?Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'd think CD10...? But I THOUGHT that after 3days of the rise that FF would draw the cross hair which I would think they would have drawn today...AND usually once you O the FF tickers will automatically update itself and say CD.... and ...DPO and Sag's isn't giving a DPO yet, which means it thinks she didn't O~~?? 

Sag did you get +OPK yet? you said it would be either last night or today~right!!!


----------



## mommax3

oh man! see how confusing?!?! I just spent 45 bucks this ff better do me right lol


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I finally got a e-mail from my TR doctor and my levels are back to normal!!!O:) I still have to stay on the progesterone pill until the placenta take over which is fine with me. I go back next Monday for more blood work. This week was suppose to be my last week for blood work for my TR doc. but I think he wants to make sure my levels stay were thay are suppose to. Which is fine, at least it make me feel better know that my levels are where they are suppose to be. I go next Friday to my OB doc. I'm hoping to see my little miracle peanut again! I want to thank you ladies for your prayers and I will keep you all updated!! love and :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I finally got a e-mail from my TR doctor and my levels are back to normal!!!O:) I still have to stay on the progesterone pill until the placenta take over which is fine with me. I go back next Monday for more blood work. This week was suppose to be my last week for blood work for my TR doc. but I think he wants to make sure my levels stay were thay are suppose to. Which is fine, at least it make me feel better know that my levels are where they are suppose to be. I go next Friday to my OB doc. I'm hoping to see my little miracle peanut again! I want to thank you ladies for your prayers and I will keep you all updated!! love and :hugs:

TTC that is wonderfull news :happydance: i hope they let you get a lil peak of your baby to what a wonderful sight :) Tell that lil bean to keep up the good work


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Oh sag your hubby must be so happy with you skinny, big boobs, savvy and smart!

Ha! SOMETIMES! Heehee...:winkwink:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga I read your post wrong I thought this Friday was your Birthday. So Happy Belated Birthday!!! :cake: :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> oh man! see how confusing?!?! I just spent 45 bucks this ff better do me right lol

 I was going to get the membership for FF but never did. My TR doctor recommends using cycle watch. If it seems to confussing look it up. There is a free trail to see if you like it before you have to buy it. :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Hello Ladies!

*Sweetlissa:* I agree...If and when I get preggers again, only good things are going in this body and I will continue to exercise this time throughout the pregnancy...as long as I am physically able...I am too old to get off a bunch of weight...it's just too hard as I age...that's the plan anyway! Ha! We'll see how it really goes...

*Momma:* My cycles are a lot less painful too. Woohoo! My doctor told me that they probably would be...I was having Post Tubal Ligation Syndrome symptoms before TR...and everything is much better now. Whew!

*Tater: * They already drew a dotted crosshair on my chart on cd9. But I took it off because I know I did not ovulate then. I didn't even start having fertile CM until cd10 and that is why FF drew the dotted crosshairs...you are not supposed to have fertile CM after O, so FF was confused. My chart has been so screwed up because I have not been sleeping...there is almost no way to be able to read it accurately this month. I am just going to have to rely on what I KNOW about my own body and put the crosshairs back manually when I think I actually ovulated. I think it might have been cd12, no matter what my temps say...not sleeping will screw them up in a heartbeat. But I don't really know...I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative...but the test line was almost just as dark as the control line...so either I ovulated already, or it was still coming. Took another one today and same thing...negative, but the test line is still pretty dark...usually after I ovulate, that test line goes back to nearly invisible pretty quick...so maybe I haven't yet??? My boobs are all of a sudden sore...which has always been a tell-tale sign that O is coming...so I bet it will be tonight...but all I know is that I did not O on day 9, no matter what FF says...I think FF is as confused as I am this time because of my erratic temps due to not sleeping...but I will draw those crosshairs in when I think I really do O...I will just have to keep an eye on this...all I know is that insomnia is NOT my friend...hehe.

*TTCBaby:* That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;\\:D/
I am so happy for you! And thank you for the birthday wishes! It was a good one!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> *Sweetlissa:* I agree...If and when I get preggers again, only good things are going in this body and I will continue to exercise this time throughout the pregnancy...as long as I am physically able...I am too old to get off a bunch of weight...it's just too hard as I age...that's the plan anyway! Ha! We'll see how it really goes...
> 
> *Momma:* My cycles are a lot less painful too. Woohoo! My doctor told me that they probably would be...I was having Post Tubal Ligation Syndrome symptoms before TR...and everything is much better now. Whew!
> 
> *Tater: * They already drew a dotted crosshair on my chart on cd9. But I took it off because I know I did not ovulate then. I didn't even start having fertile CM until cd10 and that is why FF drew the dotted crosshairs...you are not supposed to have fertile CM after O, so FF was confused. My chart has been so screwed up because I have not been sleeping...there is almost no way to be able to read it accurately this month. I am just going to have to rely on what I KNOW about my own body and put the crosshairs back manually when I think I actually ovulated. I think it might have been cd12, no matter what my temps say...not sleeping will screw them up in a heartbeat. But I don't really know...I took an OPK yesterday and it was negative...but the test line was almost just as dark as the control line...so either I ovulated already, or it was still coming. Took another one today and same thing...negative, but the test line is still pretty dark...usually after I ovulate, that test line goes back to nearly invisible pretty quick...so maybe I haven't yet??? My boobs are all of a sudden sore...which has always been a tell-tale sign that O is coming...so I bet it will be tonight...but all I know is that I did not O on day 9, no matter what FF says...I think FF is as confused as I am this time because of my erratic temps due to not sleeping...but I will draw those crosshairs in when I think I really do O...I will just have to keep an eye on this...all I know is that insomnia is NOT my friend...hehe.
> 
> *TTCBaby:* That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;\\:D/
> I am so happy for you! And thank you for the birthday wishes! It was a good one!

Saga: It sounds like you are getting close to BD time! Get ready to go catch that egg girl!! Tons of :dust: to you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater have you O'd yet? Tons of :dust: to you girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> SAGA by looking at your chart I see you had a chemical/ Mc last month. I had one of those the month before I got pregnant with my son. I hope this will be your month. Also it looks like you might have O'd early this month (which can be caused by a MC) I will check it again in a few days..
> 
> Im trying to figure this out would you say sag o'd on cd9?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, I'd think CD10...? But I THOUGHT that after 3days of the rise that FF would draw the cross hair which I would think they would have drawn today...AND usually once you O the FF tickers will automatically update itself and say CD.... and ...DPO and Sag's isn't giving a DPO yet, which means it thinks she didn't O~~??
> 
> Sag did you get +OPK yet? you said it would be either last night or today~right!!!Click to expand...



Sometimes FF will not give crosshairs that early due to the fact that it is not normal to O that early. I would keep using OPK'S and bding for atleast another 4 or 5 days or until you get a +++ and if you dont get a +++ then I would think that you did O on CD or 9 or Cd 10. 
I was also told about the watch but it was so expensive that my hubby and I both said no way. Of course I think we spent just as much on OPK's and FF


----------



## Dash

Man you girls have been busy! Let us all bow to SweetLissa- goddess of reading charts, lol. 

So when do you girls usually start using OPK's? On what CD?


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Man you girls have been busy! Let us all bow to SweetLissa- goddess of reading charts, lol.
> 
> So when do you girls usually start using OPK's? On what CD?

I usually start on cd9 or 10...but I DIDN'T this time!!!!!:dohh: I took it for granted that I usually O on cd14. The one thing I did not count on was my insomnia coming back and my temps being all screwed up because of it....grrrr....I go through periods of it...especially when I am busy with many different projects/things during the day and my brain won't shut off at night...that'll teach me, eh? It's okay...I still don't really think I have ovulated...I can tell by my boobs it'll probably be tonight or tomorrow...they always get tender right when I get a+OPK...no coincidence...that's just how my body reacts to the LH surge...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I finally got a e-mail from my TR doctor and my levels are back to normal!!!O:) I still have to stay on the progesterone pill until the placenta take over which is fine with me. I go back next Monday for more blood work. This week was suppose to be my last week for blood work for my TR doc. but I think he wants to make sure my levels stay were thay are suppose to. Which is fine, at least it make me feel better know that my levels are where they are suppose to be. I go next Friday to my OB doc. I'm hoping to see my little miracle peanut again! I want to thank you ladies for your prayers and I will keep you all updated!! love and :hugs:

:dance: Awesome news! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC that's SOOOO WONDERFUL!!!!!!! PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!!!!!!!
I'm definitely keeping up the prayers until that lil one is born..then I won't stop praying, I'll just hafta change the prayers!!!! :winkwink:

Yeah, Lissa, you know what's up...But you've done it WAY longer than me...and it'll get easier...

The erratic temps are annoying...I HATE insomnia and it's definitely NOT a good thing :growlmad: i haven't even been thinking anything in particular, but still kinda have that problem...I'm not sure that eating tylenol PM's is a good thing EVERY night....

I also start dipping LH strips about CD10, but I didn't this time either...We are actually NOT ttc this cycle. I've reverted back to a peaceful life rather than consumed w/ the stress I was putting on myself about NOT being preggers....It'll happen and I know it and I just wanna do what we do and NOT think....
I'd say starting at CD10 though is a bit early..UNLESS you KNOW when you O, but if you know when you O then what would be the point of the strips? IDK....I'm using them now once a day just to get a better idea for a few months down the road when I DO O..b/w charting, and OPK's I should be able to pinpoint just by knowledge :thumbup: that's my plan anyway....

I've heard here and there about the "watch" but I have NO idea what that is...I may look it up, I'm curious....I've spent(as we all probably have)so much on HPT's, OPK's and now FF it's nuts.....


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Tater have you O'd yet? Tons of :dust: to you girl!!! :hugs:

Nope, not yet...FF has me O'ing on CD13, and that's tomorrow and I really don't think it's going to happen...I'm having EWCM which I'm SUPER excited about !!! Don't remember the last time I had that!!!!!! So I know it's coming...not having O pain yet either and I usually ALWAYS do...so I'd say probably if not tomorrow, the next day!!!!
:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

Doc called, he has changed his mind yet again. Wants more blood work tomorrow morning.. All these do is make me nervous....


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Doc called, he has changed his mind yet again. Wants more blood work tomorrow morning.. All these do is make me nervous....

So, Why?:shrug:what reasons does he give...you sure do have a lot of your blood taken....
My TR doc did it 3days/week and I thought THAT was a lot...

I understand where you are coming from~being all nerved up...
Did you have beta today? :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC that's SOOOO WONDERFUL!!!!!!! PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm definitely keeping up the prayers until that lil one is born..then I won't stop praying, I'll just hafta change the prayers!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah, Lissa, you know what's up...But you've done it WAY longer than me...and it'll get easier...
> 
> The erratic temps are annoying...I HATE insomnia and it's definitely NOT a good thing :growlmad: i haven't even been thinking anything in particular, but still kinda have that problem...I'm not sure that eating tylenol PM's is a good thing EVERY night....
> 
> I also start dipping LH strips about CD10, but I didn't this time either...We are actually NOT ttc this cycle. I've reverted back to a peaceful life rather than consumed w/ the stress I was putting on myself about NOT being preggers....It'll happen and I know it and I just wanna do what we do and NOT think....
> I'd say starting at CD10 though is a bit early..UNLESS you KNOW when you O, but if you know when you O then what would be the point of the strips? IDK....I'm using them now once a day just to get a better idea for a few months down the road when I DO O..b/w charting, and OPK's I should be able to pinpoint just by knowledge :thumbup: that's my plan anyway....
> 
> I've heard here and there about the "watch" but I have NO idea what that is...I may look it up, I'm curious....I've spent(as we all probably have)so much on HPT's, OPK's and now FF it's nuts.....

 Thank you Tater! You are so sweet!! :hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tater have you O'd yet? Tons of :dust: to you girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Nope, not yet...FF has me O'ing on CD13, and that's tomorrow and I really don't think it's going to happen...I'm having EWCM which I'm SUPER excited about !!! Don't remember the last time I had that!!!!!! So I know it's coming...not having O pain yet either and I usually ALWAYS do...so I'd say probably if not tomorrow, the next day!!!!
> :friends:Click to expand...

Are you doing the SMEP this time around?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Doc called, he has changed his mind yet again. Wants more blood work tomorrow morning.. All these do is make me nervous....

 I'm right there with ya. I have had I think 4 blood works done for my TR doc so far. I go back Monday to have another done,but he's trying to make sure my progestrone levels stay where they are suppose to. Which is a good thing.:thumbup: So I really don't mind it.


----------



## sweetlissa

I acutally slept last night. It was amazing. Slept in too. My youngest was laying next to me saying wake up mommy. I am hoping to have the results late this afternoon. I am also going to have them check my preogesterone again as it was a lil low.. 11.6 on 7DPO which they say anything above 10 is ok.
This morning after I got my blood drawn my son told me thanks for being a big girl..LOL.. It was so cute. I hope this baby is as sweet and loving as him. O and the predicted Girl.. I checked it also said both my boys would be girls..LOL.. So I am not putting to much stock in that one. LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sweetlissa: Praying for good results from your blood work today!:flower:


----------



## Dash

SweetLissa- praying your doc calls with good news!


----------



## tatertahelon

hey dash, is af done yet?


----------



## Dash

No...I'm thinking today should be the last day. Usually it lasts 7 days, today is day 6. I will probably start OPK's on CD10 I think. Last cycle I didnt O until CD17, but my whole cycle was running a week late. Im hoping to have normal O time this month, which would put me as O'ing around the 1st.


----------



## sweetlissa

ok so it is 1:15 that means its afternoon.. I am dieing to call. Should I???? I don't want to hound them but I wanna know..


----------



## Dash

It still morning here, lol, took me a minute...

I would totally call. Over and over. Until they answered. Your beta's look good to me- did he say what the problem might be? If you have your O date off by even one day it can make all the difference in beta tests...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

yep! I would call too:haha: They *should* understand that you would naturally be concerned and want to know right away! I suppose it must come with the job...it's all business for them and many times they forget each of these tests represent a REAL person, waiting and wondering and growing with concern the longer the wait..sigh :hugs:


----------



## Dash

ETA: Nevermind.


----------



## sweetlissa

numbers are 267. doctor said those are great. But sending me to ER becuase I am having severe pain this afternoon. Praying this lil peanut sticks. Waiting on my mother in law to get here to watch my youngest. I have a history of cysts on my left ovary so they want it to be checked.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa I hope everything is ok :)


----------



## tatertahelon

hey girls...Sweet lissa just got a hold of me..wanted me to update ya'll~
she's in hospital...w/ kidney stones:( 
BUT waaay better than a MC....so yay!!!!
She's not sure yet if they are keeping her or what's going to happen yet...she's in a lot of pain....


----------



## Dash

Awww poor thing :( Kidney stones are awful!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> hey girls...Sweet lissa just got a hold of me..wanted me to update ya'll~
> she's in hospital...w/ kidney stones:(
> BUT waaay better than a MC....so yay!!!!
> She's not sure yet if they are keeping her or what's going to happen yet...she's in a lot of pain....

Praying she gets feeling better soon!:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies. They sent me home with some pain meds. Told me to take it easy and if the pain gets owrse to come back. They said being pregnant there isn't anything they can do other then try to control the pain. Which is hard because you take alot of pain meds. I kmew my back had been hurting for a few days but i just thought it was because of the pregnancy. Doc again made me nervouse about my numbers said most likely he would move my Due date again. And that he should have seen something on the U/S.. I am kinda thinking I might be switching docs as this one is not very positive at all. Asking for prayers and thoughts as this is shaping up to be a very long 9 months.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa :hugs: I'm so sorry you're dealing with this:nope:...I will be praying, praying, praying for you and your little one:flower:

My bro-in-law has had kidney stones in the past...during his last bout with them, he tried a "home remedy" which worked...it dissolves the stones and they passed. You have to drink lots of coke...oh, I *wish* I was at home and I would forward the pdf to you! (it's on my desktop comp.) The procedure is from Barton Publishing...I purchased their UTI home remedy pdf as I was having recurrent UTIs several years ago..anyway it cured my full blown UTI without any antibiotics..I actually used that remedy on several occasions and it's amazing! Anyway, same company published the pdf on kidney stones...you buy it online and download the instructions....I don't know what adverse affects so much coke would have on your baby..perhaps no worse than pain pills...it really might be worth looking into! so sorry for the pain you're dealing with:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Morning TR Ladies!!!:coffee: So glad it's Friday!

Sweetlissa! Oh my gosh! Kidney stones! I've never had them, but my mom did...and she said she'd rather have 45 babies in a row over having ONE kidney stone! I feel for you! I'll be thinking of you and your little one and hoping you have a speedy recovery.

Anyone have any fun/good plans for the weekend? Last weekend for me was totally NUTS...but in a good way. On Friday, my new couch was delivered and I am in LOVE with it...I had to wait for the weathermaster representative to come to my house because the new wicker patio furniture was unraveling due to sun rot! It's guaranteed for five years...so I had no idea what they planned on doing once he finally got here and looked at it...but he called me yesterday and told me that they are replacing EVERY piece with something I like even BETTER than what we had! Yaaaayyyy!!! It's so nice when people do what they promise they will...on top of that, I worked on a project for the attorney I used to work for back before I "retired"...it consumed my week and I just finished last night! Then also last Friday, I had to deal with the rental house we have...it was FILTHY when the tennants vacated...and DAMAGED...so I had to wrangle with our management company to MAKE THEM hold the tenant accountable...they didn't really care to because the tenant rented another one of their properties and they rolled their security deposit into the new property...seriously, these people obviously did not own a vacuum or mop and the kids DREW WITH CRAYON on every surface and they LEFT IT THAT WAY and the management company was trying to tell me it was fine, nothing wrong with it...now way....and I won...teehee...I got the leasing manager, our rental ladies' boss to come out and he was horrified with what he saw...words cannot describe the nastiness....and now we are trying to sell it so I have been dealing with various workmen with repairs, painting, cleaning, etc...it needs a new roof due to hail damage, so I had to meet with the insurance adjuster over there...whew!

Then last Saturday, I co-hosted a baby shower for a friend of mine...oh, and I also ran around Friday night to do last minute shopping for her shower...it was from it started around 1, but I stayed until 5 and it turned out GREAT! Then, I had to rush home and get ready for my party which was from 7pm until...and TOO much fun was had by all...hahaha...

And then on Sunday, I had to go to a birthday party for my friend's daughter at CHUCK E. CHEESE! If you've ever been there, then you know that I seriously wish I had downed a few drinks before going...hahaha...

So, you know what I am going to do this weekend??? NOTHING! Absolutely nothing! And I am going to LOVE it! 

What are you ladies doing? Anything fun?


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa I had kidney stones when I was like 7 months preggo with my last it was horrible everytime I peed it was bright red and the pain was crazy!!!! they did;nt even give me pain pills them jerks! I hope this goes fast and smoothly for you :) 
Sag wow girl you have been busy I get the feeling your one of those girls who just dont know how to sit down and relax :) im the same way we have a brand new house freshly painted and I have re-painted 3 of the rooms already lol 
How come my temps are so crazy do you thinnk it could go high like that cause i had both my boys sleeping on top of me last night?! thank god school is back in next week (i dont let them sleep with me on school nights)


----------



## sweetlissa

My mom told me the same thing this morning. She has had them several times. Bedrest is boring. My mother in law has all 3 kids which I am so greatful. My hubby will be home tonight. I can't wait to have him here I could really use a hug from him. Going to call the doc office and see how soon I can get in.


----------



## Dash

SweetLissa- Kidney stones are NO good...Im so sorry your having to deal with that!

Im with Saga- a weekend for relaxing! Ive been super sick all week- I literally haven't changed out of pajamas in 3 days. I feel like a bum. I'm sure its because I partied pretty hard last weekend! We had a babysitter, and took full advantage...shows with open bars = me learning how much it really costs to take a cab across Seattle :wacko:


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa I had kidney stones when I was like 7 months preggo with my last it was horrible everytime I peed it was bright red and the pain was crazy!!!! they did;nt even give me pain pills them jerks! I hope this goes fast and smoothly for you :)
> Sag wow girl you have been busy I get the feeling your one of those girls who just dont know how to sit down and relax :) im the same way we have a brand new house freshly painted and I have re-painted 3 of the rooms already lol
> How come my temps are so crazy do you thinnk it could go high like that cause i had both my boys sleeping on top of me last night?! thank god school is back in next week (i dont let them sleep with me on school nights)

\
The reason your temps are crazy is during AF you will either have crazy temps or flat temps.. They say you really don't have to start temping until AF is done. It can throw your whole chart off. So far it only hurts when I start to pee. It is a lil orange. Last night they did a U/S and after 2 hours of not going to the bathroom and having an IV my bladder was almost empty they said. 
*** Going to OB at noon.. Thank God for my mother in law she is taking me.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweetlissa I had kidney stones when I was like 7 months preggo with my last it was horrible everytime I peed it was bright red and the pain was crazy!!!! they did;nt even give me pain pills them jerks! I hope this goes fast and smoothly for you :)
> Sag wow girl you have been busy I get the feeling your one of those girls who just dont know how to sit down and relax :) im the same way we have a brand new house freshly painted and I have re-painted 3 of the rooms already lol
> How come my temps are so crazy do you thinnk it could go high like that cause i had both my boys sleeping on top of me last night?! thank god school is back in next week (i dont let them sleep with me on school nights)
> 
> \
> The reason your temps are crazy is during AF you will either have crazy temps or flat temps.. They say you really don't have to start temping until AF is done. It can throw your whole chart off. So far it only hurts when I start to pee. It is a lil orange. Last night they did a U/S and after 2 hours of not going to the bathroom and having an IV my bladder was almost empty they said.
> *** Going to OB at noon.. Thank God for my mother in law she is taking me.Click to expand...

Thats interesting about the temping, thanks :)
At least they are not just ignoring it, it sounds like they are looking after you pretty well let us know how the ob goes


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> SweetLissa- Kidney stones are NO good...Im so sorry your having to deal with that!
> 
> Im with Saga- a weekend for relaxing! Ive been super sick all week- I literally haven't changed out of pajamas in 3 days. I feel like a bum. I'm sure its because I partied pretty hard last weekend! We had a babysitter, and took full advantage...shows with open bars = me learning how much it really costs to take a cab across Seattle :wacko:

Haha! Sounds like FUN!

And feel better soon! I hate being SICK!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweetlissa I had kidney stones when I was like 7 months preggo with my last it was horrible everytime I peed it was bright red and the pain was crazy!!!! they did;nt even give me pain pills them jerks! I hope this goes fast and smoothly for you :)
> Sag wow girl you have been busy I get the feeling your one of those girls who just dont know how to sit down and relax :) im the same way we have a brand new house freshly painted and I have re-painted 3 of the rooms already lol
> How come my temps are so crazy do you thinnk it could go high like that cause i had both my boys sleeping on top of me last night?! thank god school is back in next week (i dont let them sleep with me on school nights)
> 
> \
> The reason your temps are crazy is during AF you will either have crazy temps or flat temps.. They say you really don't have to start temping until AF is done. It can throw your whole chart off. So far it only hurts when I start to pee. It is a lil orange. Last night they did a U/S and after 2 hours of not going to the bathroom and having an IV my bladder was almost empty they said.
> *** Going to OB at noon.. Thank God for my mother in law she is taking me.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats interesting about the temping, thanks :)
> At least they are not just ignoring it, it sounds like they are looking after you pretty well let us know how the ob goesClick to expand...

Hey, FF says that they only use the 5 temps before ovulation to determine your coverline...unless you have a lot of sleepless nights like I did, FF won't even look at your AF temps...I know different software records temps differently...but Momma, you use FF like me, so no worries...

Sweetlissa, I agree with Momma...it seems like your OB is taking very good care of you. I hope you are feeling better soon. I cannot imagine having kidney stones while pregnant!:wacko:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies. They are taking good care of me. Another blood draw tomorrow. I am praying that my numbers are somewhere around the 600's.. He sched. me for another u/s wednesday. He did another today. I have to say it hurt like well..... you can imagine. He is concerned because there is so much pain on my left side. But then again I have 3 kidney stones on that side. He also said that I had fluid behind my uterus in the u/s they did last night. I was in so much pain from him probing me I didn't ask what that ment. He said full pelvic rest.. yeah like I was actually planning on doing something..LOL... He said to take the vicodin that in the 1st and 3rd trimester it wont hurt the baby just can't take it in the 2nd trimester. He also said I could take IBporfen. He told me if I get anymore swelling of if I start to bleed call right away and go to the ER. I pray that doesn't happen. O and he said that they will probably be changing my due date again.. Seems that this lil peanut was a slow starter..


----------



## Dash

SweetLissa- I started to type a message last night then accidentally deleted it...but you should look at reference Beta level charts. Your HCG levels really don't look bad- is the doc questioning them? It looks a lot like maybe your O date is off by 1 or 2 days, because the doubling between 16 and 18 DPO looks really good...in my completely unprofessional and not a doctor opinion. Lol.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey girls!!! Ugh stinking internet was down all day..DH TOLD me to go brush off the satellite and that would fix it but it's crazy wintery here and I don't smoke, so I wasn't needing to go outside...

I DID start to type a thing this morning and then it shut down...anywho...

Lissa...sorry this is getting ya down:( My ma also had KS's and said she'd rather give birth a zillion times in a row rather than have 1 KS :( yikes, so I can't imagine...labor is PRETTY painful...Super glad your doc's are on top of EVERYTHING for you though..that HAS to be a relief..What doc are you thinking about switching? Your OB?

Awww Dash~:sick:sorry you feeling BAD girl...I've had lots of those nights...took A LOT of times to feel like death to STOP!! NOT fun...it IS, but then it's NOT!!:dohh: SO, how much DOES it cost to get a cab?!?!:shrug:

Will someone look at my chart and see what they think~I'm THINKING I should have my cover line tomorrow right? Really doesn't matter, I just like to "practice" to see if I'm getting smarter!!!!! Prooooobably NOT...
Dash, are you temping? I KNOW I've asked, just can't remember.....

sag, did you put your coverline in?
What was FF saying your O date was...I know it wasn't accurate, was just curious b/c your line is blue..?

how's FL Faith....I THOUGHT spring was coming to PA, but woke up today and we ended up getting like 5in of snow and it's still snowing...I hate these days...would rather NOT have the nice days until it was ready to actually BE nice....anyway, I'm a lil jealous...wish I could blink myself to the beach!!!!

love ya girls!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Hey girls!!! Ugh stinking internet was down all day..DH TOLD me to go brush off the satellite and that would fix it but it's crazy wintery here and I don't smoke, so I wasn't needing to go outside...
> 
> I DID start to type a thing this morning and then it shut down...anywho...
> 
> Lissa...sorry this is getting ya down:( My ma also had KS's and said she'd rather give birth a zillion times in a row rather than have 1 KS :( yikes, so I can't imagine...labor is PRETTY painful...Super glad your doc's are on top of EVERYTHING for you though..that HAS to be a relief..What doc are you thinking about switching? Your OB?
> 
> Awww Dash~:sick:sorry you feeling BAD girl...I've had lots of those nights...took A LOT of times to feel like death to STOP!! NOT fun...it IS, but then it's NOT!!:dohh: SO, how much DOES it cost to get a cab?!?!:shrug:
> 
> Will someone look at my chart and see what they think~I'm THINKING I should have my cover line tomorrow right? Really doesn't matter, I just like to "practice" to see if I'm getting smarter!!!!! Prooooobably NOT...
> Dash, are you temping? I KNOW I've asked, just can't remember.....
> 
> sag, did you put your coverline in?
> What was FF saying your O date was...I know it wasn't accurate, was just curious b/c your line is blue..?
> 
> how's FL Faith....I THOUGHT spring was coming to PA, but woke up today and we ended up getting like 5in of snow and it's still snowing...I hate these days...would rather NOT have the nice days until it was ready to actually BE nice....anyway, I'm a lil jealous...wish I could blink myself to the beach!!!!
> 
> love ya girls!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

It looks like you O'd on the cd12 am I right ? lol I like trying to figure it out too its all a learning process


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> Hey girls!!! Ugh stinking internet was down all day..DH TOLD me to go brush off the satellite and that would fix it but it's crazy wintery here and I don't smoke, so I wasn't needing to go outside...
> 
> I DID start to type a thing this morning and then it shut down...anywho...
> 
> Lissa...sorry this is getting ya down:( My ma also had KS's and said she'd rather give birth a zillion times in a row rather than have 1 KS :( yikes, so I can't imagine...labor is PRETTY painful...Super glad your doc's are on top of EVERYTHING for you though..that HAS to be a relief..What doc are you thinking about switching? Your OB?
> 
> Awww Dash~:sick:sorry you feeling BAD girl...I've had lots of those nights...took A LOT of times to feel like death to STOP!! NOT fun...it IS, but then it's NOT!!:dohh: SO, how much DOES it cost to get a cab?!?!:shrug:
> 
> Will someone look at my chart and see what they think~I'm THINKING I should have my cover line tomorrow right? Really doesn't matter, I just like to "practice" to see if I'm getting smarter!!!!! Prooooobably NOT...
> Dash, are you temping? I KNOW I've asked, just can't remember.....
> 
> sag, did you put your coverline in?
> What was FF saying your O date was...I know it wasn't accurate, was just curious b/c your line is blue..?
> 
> how's FL Faith....I THOUGHT spring was coming to PA, but woke up today and we ended up getting like 5in of snow and it's still snowing...I hate these days...would rather NOT have the nice days until it was ready to actually BE nice....anyway, I'm a lil jealous...wish I could blink myself to the beach!!!!
> 
> love ya girls!!!!!
> 
> :hug:

I am thinking of switching my OB doc just because of his outlook on TR's and his outlook on this pregnancy.. But that could just be the hormones..LOl.. and being scared. 
As for you Oing I think with the temp jump today I would say you O'd yesterday. And it takes 3 days of higher temps to get your lines. I will keep checking on you. You OPK's don't seem to give you much warning. So for you when the line starts to get dark.. Where you can see it.. I would start bding. Hope that helps.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> SweetLissa- I started to type a message last night then accidentally deleted it...but you should look at reference Beta level charts. Your HCG levels really don't look bad- is the doc questioning them? It looks a lot like maybe your O date is off by 1 or 2 days, because the doubling between 16 and 18 DPO looks really good...in my completely unprofessional and not a doctor opinion. Lol.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!

Thank you. and I have been using beatbase.info to chart my beta's. And each time the time gets better and better. I can't imagine them getting any better then what they are as far as doubling time. at 31 hours. I agree because we were on a weekend getaway it could have effected my temps and I could have O'd monday or tuesday. Which is why they are talking about changing my date again.. I have another U/S on wednesday and by then I should be above 1,500 so I am hoping to see something. Funny cause I typed something last night but it didn't post..LOL.. I will be praying that my numbers are close to the 600's tomorrow. And I am praying that these stones pass soon. 
My kids have been wonderful, very helpful... They all sat down and watched a movie. I sat in the chair and cat napped for a while. I can't wait for bedtime


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!!! Ugh stinking internet was down all day..DH TOLD me to go brush off the satellite and that would fix it but it's crazy wintery here and I don't smoke, so I wasn't needing to go outside...
> 
> I DID start to type a thing this morning and then it shut down...anywho...
> 
> Lissa...sorry this is getting ya down:( My ma also had KS's and said she'd rather give birth a zillion times in a row rather than have 1 KS :( yikes, so I can't imagine...labor is PRETTY painful...Super glad your doc's are on top of EVERYTHING for you though..that HAS to be a relief..What doc are you thinking about switching? Your OB?
> 
> Awww Dash~:sick:sorry you feeling BAD girl...I've had lots of those nights...took A LOT of times to feel like death to STOP!! NOT fun...it IS, but then it's NOT!!:dohh: SO, how much DOES it cost to get a cab?!?!:shrug:
> 
> Will someone look at my chart and see what they think~I'm THINKING I should have my cover line tomorrow right? Really doesn't matter, I just like to "practice" to see if I'm getting smarter!!!!! Prooooobably NOT...
> Dash, are you temping? I KNOW I've asked, just can't remember.....
> 
> sag, did you put your coverline in?
> What was FF saying your O date was...I know it wasn't accurate, was just curious b/c your line is blue..?
> 
> how's FL Faith....I THOUGHT spring was coming to PA, but woke up today and we ended up getting like 5in of snow and it's still snowing...I hate these days...would rather NOT have the nice days until it was ready to actually BE nice....anyway, I'm a lil jealous...wish I could blink myself to the beach!!!!
> 
> love ya girls!!!!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> It looks like you O'd on the cd12 am I right ? lol I like trying to figure it out too its all a learning processClick to expand...

IDK,, I'm thinking either yesterday or today?? not real sure though..
Apparently my surge of LH is SUUUPER short..? Last cycle I had a +OPK late ish morning and then a neg by early after noon, this time I got a + late last night and was neg w/ FMU... and neg up until now, and it was REAL negative so yeah, the OPK's are going to get WAY to expensive for me to keep getting, I'd probably need to do like 5 a day to figure it all out...which I'm NOT going to do....just trusting my body more and more and def love FF!!!! 
and I swear I'm having O pains of both sides, neither of which is as extreme as a normal one sided O pain..does that even happen?


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa I changed my gyno/ob early on because when I talked to them about being really depressed about not being able to have anymore babies they just looked at me and said i will just have to get over it because the Tubal was permanent! BITCH! I then went home and googled and found out i could have a TR, why would'nt she tell me that so when I had issues with my fertility dr I did some research and asked friends who there gyno was and started to see one they all reccomended and now after seeing my new gyno/ob Im soooo happy and have so much trust in him :) He has been so on top of things for me and has even said that once I am preggo that they will closely monitor me :) It's the world of difference when you trust you dr. and know that they are looking out for your best intrest. Good luck with your decision :)


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa I changed my gyno/ob early on because when I talked to them about being really depressed about not being able to have anymore babies they just looked at me and said i will just have to get over it because the Tubal was permanent! BITCH! I then went home and googled and found out i could have a TR, why would'nt she tell me that so when I had issues with my fertility dr I did some research and asked friends who there gyno was and started to see one they all reccomended and now after seeing my new gyno/ob Im soooo happy and have so much trust in him :) He has been so on top of things for me and has even said that once I am preggo that they will closely monitor me :) It's the world of difference when you trust you dr. and know that they are looking out for your best intrest. Good luck with your decision :)

I'm butting in on this, but what I wanna know is WHAT stinking doctor, OB especially tells you TOO bad, your TL is permanent? I mean *I* didn't know it, until a friend told me she had one, but wouldn't ya think a freaking Female doc WOULD be aware??? geeeez...anyway, just needed to vent that!:blush:


----------



## mommax3

tater I totally know! I was crying my eyes out while I was telling her how sad I was and she just looked at me so serious and said that there is nothing I can do and basicly I needed to get over it! I really hate them there!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow momma that is horrible. My doc is a great doc as far as watching me and he is very helpful. Has a wonderful bedside manner (usually). I think he is just worried about me getting my heart broke. I know he doesn't want me to get my hopes up just yet. But when your pregnant.. Your pregnant. 
On another note.. Hubby got home late last night. Drove all the way from Lousiana. What a guy. And then took wonderful care of me last night. He was trying his best to find a comfortable position for me. He took all the pillows off of the couch and brought them to our bed and used them to take the pressure off of my back. He is such a great guy. He is taking me for my blood work this morning about 9. I will have the results about an hour after that. So I will let you girls know when I get back home.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi girls, sorry to give the news but my numbers dropped to 101. Looks like a M/C for me.. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls, sorry to give the news but my numbers dropped to 101. Looks like a M/C for me.. I will keep you all updated.

I'm so sorry Lissa. Your in my prayers.:hug:


----------



## Dash

Oh lissa, Im so sorry :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry:Oh, sweetlissa, I'm so truly sorry:hugs: This journey is so, so hard:cry: I will be praying for you and your family. I'm glad your dh is home to be with you and the kids:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhhh Lissa :( 
Mountain tops and Valleys....I'm praying for ya girl,, really am, and HAVE been...My friend Faith said, MIRACLES DO happen~praying for this to turn around....and that there will be peace however life plays out...
:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies for all the prayers. I can't sleep tonight. I never knew how hard something like this could be. My husband took me for a ride in the car tonight to look at our new house being built. He said" you know there are several different worries, but my thought right now is I don't wanna see you go through this again." He said he wants to go straight to IVF. I looked at him and said.. : Honey do you know how much that would cost" as our insurance covers no part of it. He told me that tomorrow I am to stay in bed. And not to lift a finger. Which being a mom is so hard to do.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you ladies for all the prayers. I can't sleep tonight. I never knew how hard something like this could be. My husband took me for a ride in the car tonight to look at our new house being built. He said" you know there are several different worries, but my thought right now is I don't wanna see you go through this again." He said he wants to go straight to IVF. I looked at him and said.. : Honey do you know how much that would cost" as our insurance covers no part of it. He told me that tomorrow I am to stay in bed. And not to lift a finger. Which being a mom is so hard to do.

I am so sorry for your loss and it truly breaks my heart that you have to go through a mc :cry: It seems almost like the right of passage for us TR girls. My sister foound out she was preggo after years of trying with a FS and friday I had to take her to the hospital so she could get a shot that got rid of her baby because it was growing in her tube :cry: It's amazing when your young you just get preggo and then thats it you dont worry or think of all the things that could go wrong now it seems thats all we do is worry :cry: I have to say Im soooo happy that your dh is so wonderful to you and really is trying to help you through this my dh has no clue and says im stressing to much and if i just stop stressing i will get preggo :dohh: MEN! Sorry for my rant :hugs: time will heal then you will get back on the tcc wagon and after a mc im sure your next lil bean will be sticky


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the prayers. I can't sleep tonight. I never knew how hard something like this could be. My husband took me for a ride in the car tonight to look at our new house being built. He said" you know there are several different worries, but my thought right now is I don't wanna see you go through this again." He said he wants to go straight to IVF. I looked at him and said.. : Honey do you know how much that would cost" as our insurance covers no part of it. He told me that tomorrow I am to stay in bed. And not to lift a finger. Which being a mom is so hard to do.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss and it truly breaks my heart that you have to go through a mc :cry: It seems almost like the right of passage for us TR girls. My sister foound out she was preggo after years of trying with a FS and friday I had to take her to the hospital so she could get a shot that got rid of her baby because it was growing in her tube :cry: It's amazing when your young you just get preggo and then thats it you dont worry or think of all the things that could go wrong now it seems thats all we do is worry :cry: I have to say Im soooo happy that your dh is so wonderful to you and really is trying to help you through this my dh has no clue and says im stressing to much and if i just stop stressing i will get preggo :dohh: MEN! Sorry for my rant :hugs: time will heal then you will get back on the tcc wagon and after a mc im sure your next lil bean will be stickyClick to expand...

Thank you... I am hoping and praying that the next one will stick. Went to ER this morning at my hubbys request. Becuase he says the pain has gone on to long. My numbers this morning were 90. Ob doc was called by ER doc and again said if I am not bleeding by wednesday they will do a D&C. I want my body to take care of it. I don't wanna have to go through that. Also the doc told us that it is helpful if we name it. He said it helps with closeure. So after 3 doses of morphine and some stomach meds I am home. And my hubby picked the name Ava for a girl. :cry::cry: seems to be all i do right now. 
** Tater I did look at your chart... Looks good. The reason you got the dotted lines is because of your OPK. maybe next month I will have you take pics and send them to me. Because I think you might be getting one the day before. If you line is almost as dark it is a +++ OPK .. So if it is close I would call it a ++++


----------



## Dash

:hugs: Lissa. The journey is different for everyone. I'm really sorry your having to go through this- I just couldn't imagine. 

I'm terrified of having a MC. Its almost making me question whether or nor right now is the right time to TTC. DH just found out his Dad has cancer, and its been pretty hard on him...if I get pg and it doesn't stick, I really don't know what it could do to him. I acknowledge it as a reality, while he like to go on through life thinking everything is going to be just fine- which I think effects a lot of the feelings he is having about his Dad.

Tater and Saga- any definite signs of O having come and gone? How are your temps doing?

Faith- you should be just about to O time, right? Just a few days!

Mama- your just a few days behind me and Faith. 


I started OPK's today because of some CM I noticed...and the line was looking pretty dark, so no real O yet but it is coming, and coming earlier than I expected. Just a few more days, I think.


----------



## mommax3

I to am terrified of having a mc but it seems to be what TR woman have to deal with, I just dont get it it was our tubes that were messed with not our uterus and yet somehow so many mc?!?! Thats cool dash that you faith and myself are close together :) I hope one of us gets a bfp soon we need some good news


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> :hugs: Lissa. The journey is different for everyone. I'm really sorry your having to go through this- I just couldn't imagine.
> 
> I'm terrified of having a MC. Its almost making me question whether or nor right now is the right time to TTC. DH just found out his Dad has cancer, and its been pretty hard on him...if I get pg and it doesn't stick, I really don't know what it could do to him. I acknowledge it as a reality, while he like to go on through life thinking everything is going to be just fine- which I think effects a lot of the feelings he is having about his Dad.
> 
> Tater and Saga- any definite signs of O having come and gone? How are your temps doing?
> 
> Faith- you should be just about to O time, right? Just a few days!
> 
> Mama- your just a few days behind me and Faith.
> 
> 
> I started OPK's today because of some CM I noticed...and the line was looking pretty dark, so no real O yet but it is coming, and coming earlier than I expected. Just a few more days, I think.

MC isn't even something that I ever considered until it happened and when I was TOLD it WAS going to happen I didn't believe it~I know it's not rare, but everyone? it just seems extreme~and I'm really interested as to WHY it SEEMS to be more likely after a TR? my doc pretty much told me that the ONE 'big' risk was the ectopic...he didn't mention a ton of MC's....I hope that none of us have to go through it AT all:flower: or again for us that have already experienced it :flower:

I have O'd and it's really crazy bc I swear I could feel my self getting warmer..??:haha: I KNOW I know, sounds totally crazy, but I made a note of it~going to def be looking for that again next cycle....since O my temp has gone higher each morning...I'm expecting it to level off tomorrow..or maybe one more rise and then taper off...we'll see...

How ya feeling Dash...maybe NTNP is a better route to go? I need to change my profile, b/c that's where I am..it's just less obsession, less stress...maybe you won't be a "crazy" lady like I've made myself...but just being "natural" about it so much MORE peaceful!!! and w/ other things going on in life, peace is welcomed big time!!!!!
:kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the prayers. I can't sleep tonight. I never knew how hard something like this could be. My husband took me for a ride in the car tonight to look at our new house being built. He said" you know there are several different worries, but my thought right now is I don't wanna see you go through this again." He said he wants to go straight to IVF. I looked at him and said.. : Honey do you know how much that would cost" as our insurance covers no part of it. He told me that tomorrow I am to stay in bed. And not to lift a finger. Which being a mom is so hard to do.
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss and it truly breaks my heart that you have to go through a mc :cry: It seems almost like the right of passage for us TR girls. My sister foound out she was preggo after years of trying with a FS and friday I had to take her to the hospital so she could get a shot that got rid of her baby because it was growing in her tube :cry: It's amazing when your young you just get preggo and then thats it you dont worry or think of all the things that could go wrong now it seems thats all we do is worry :cry: I have to say Im soooo happy that your dh is so wonderful to you and really is trying to help you through this my dh has no clue and says im stressing to much and if i just stop stressing i will get preggo :dohh: MEN! Sorry for my rant :hugs: time will heal then you will get back on the tcc wagon and after a mc im sure your next lil bean will be stickyClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you... I am hoping and praying that the next one will stick. Went to ER this morning at my hubbys request. Becuase he says the pain has gone on to long. My numbers this morning were 90. Ob doc was called by ER doc and again said if I am not bleeding by wednesday they will do a D&C. I want my body to take care of it. I don't wanna have to go through that. Also the doc told us that it is helpful if we name it. He said it helps with closeure. So after 3 doses of morphine and some stomach meds I am home. And my hubby picked the name Ava for a girl. :cry::cry: seems to be all i do right now.
> ** Tater I did look at your chart... Looks good. The reason you got the dotted lines is because of your OPK. maybe next month I will have you take pics and send them to me. Because I think you might be getting one the day before. If you line is almost as dark it is a +++ OPK .. So if it is close I would call it a ++++Click to expand...

you think the reason I have the dotted and not solid line is b/c I charted the + OPK on the day FF is saying I O'd? It wasn't even close to being as dark on CD12~i obviously have a super short LH surge b/c it was completely neg~barely there or faint~and then BAM, totally positive and then totally negative again....but it didn't happen until late~like 9pm ish on CD13...IDK?

:flow:Hope you are resting and feeling at peace tonight sweetie..thinking and praying for you:flow:


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma, where'd your cute FF ticker go?
:shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, sorry to give the news but my numbers dropped to 101. Looks like a M/C for me.. I will keep you all updated.
> 
> I'm so sorry Lissa. Your in my prayers.:hug:Click to expand...

How you doing TTC? you've been quiet..assuming you are busy:winkwink:and resting!!!!
love ya girlie:hugs2:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Well, girls...I've got to get caught up here:hugs: I helped dh again this weekend with a show...such good exercise unloading and reloading his booth display and bronze sculptures:bodyb: I would actually be quite trim and toned if it weren't for the yummy food we tend to eat while there. Yesterday the Girl Scouts set-up their booth just 30 ft. away..so you know what that means!!!! Samoas, Thin Mints and Tagalongs, of course:dohh: there goes all the calories I burned helping set-up our booth:haha: Anyway, I'm finding it a wonderful distraction from TTC. Like some of you have expressed, I'm feeling soooo much more relaxed about this cycle:thumbup:

Sweetlissa, it sounds like your husband is a *10*...what a wonderful guy:flower: you're very blessed to have his support and understanding.:hugs: When one of my sisters had a MC, she took it especially hard as her dh's way of dealing with it was to take off and go hunting. She felt very alone in her grieving...men are hard to figure out when it comes to emotional pain. Your dh is a keeper:thumbup: I do hope you'll be able to MC naturally and not have to endure anything further like the D&C. Although it's hard to voice it, I have to agree with Momma. It DOES seem to be a right of passage for us TR gals to MC before having a healthy little one. I hate to say that as several of us here have not gotten our first post-TR BFP, I'm really worried about our odds of MC. I've prepared dh...always updating him on our little group here, the harsh reality of MC and ectopic PG...If/when we get our BFP, I will certainly feel blessed, but very, very cautious for the first 12 weeks. In my earlier childbearing days, I had a MC at 9 wks and was taken back at how deeply it hurt to lose that baby even so early. I also had a stillborn baby boy (due to placental abruption)...it happened just about 3 weeks before my due date..very, very hard loss:cry: I do think we become stronger from going through these tragic times and good things, although hard to see right now, can come from it:hugs:

On a happier note, how WONDERFUL that you're having a home built! When will it be complete? 

Momma: I'm so sorry to read that your sister has lost her baby:cry: After so many years of trying, that it absolutely devistating for them...my heart breaks for her:cry:

Dash: Today is CD7 for me. I'm a late O'er and probably won't get a + opk until CD 17. I o'd on CD18 last cycle and CD19 the cycle before. We'll see..10 days seems so far away:wacko: I thought I read that you O'd late last cycle too...are you seeing a darkening line already? It's hard to tell what your *new* normal is until you've had a few cycles:wacko: it's a little crazy

Tater: How are you holding up being smoke-free? How many days has it been now?:happydance: Great job:thumbup: 
Looks like d-day isn't too far off for you:happydance: But NOOOOO early testing, right:haha:

TTC: Are you feeling?

Saga: Getting new furniture is fun, fun, fun! Sounds like a great company to do business with! No early testing for you either, right:winkwink:

Well ladies, I'm exhausted and need to get to bed AND dh is waiting for me:winkwink: hope you all have sweet dreams and peaceful sleep:sleep:
:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Faith- it sounds like you had a nice adventurous weekend! 

I have O'ed late since TR, but usually O'ed around CD 12-14 before surgery with a perfect 28 day cycle. I would LOVE to get back to THOSE predictable cycles! Actually, I would love to have no cycles, if you know what I mean :winkwink:. I am thinking it will be earlier this month...or maybe its just wishful thinking...

I sure hope all my waiting pays off.


----------



## tatertahelon

I've been smoke free..like TOTALLY and COMPLETELY free for 14days, 15~when ya'll read this...but 14 as I type PTL!!!!!!!!! BIG TIME!!!

NO early testing AT ALL..not even a cheat..sneak one in JFF~I'm not...I'm going to even tr hard to NOT look at my temps..I mean, yeah, I'll enter them in and mark my specifics, but other than that...they are what they are....
I'm so relaxed RIGHT now~it's a good feeling...I think back to the crazy person I was 3 cycles ago...wowza...

P.s. I just downed a sleeve of trefoils~:blush: I've gained 8lbs since I stopped smoking..alllllll I want is sweets...my gut is huge, ugh..I'm going to have to take up exercising. :shrug:


----------



## Dash

:happydance: Way to go! Be proud! BE VERY PROUD! And ease up on yourself a bit with the weight gain- your body will readjust.


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Well, girls...I've got to get caught up here:hugs: I helped dh again this weekend with a show...such good exercise unloading and reloading his booth display and bronze sculptures:bodyb: I would actually be quite trim and toned if it weren't for the yummy food we tend to eat while there. Yesterday the Girl Scouts set-up their booth just 30 ft. away..so you know what that means!!!! Samoas, Thin Mints and Tagalongs, of course:dohh: there goes all the calories I burned helping set-up our booth:haha: Anyway, I'm finding it a wonderful distraction from TTC. Like some of you have expressed, I'm feeling soooo much more relaxed about this cycle:thumbup:
> 
> Sweetlissa, it sounds like your husband is a *10*...what a wonderful guy:flower: you're very blessed to have his support and understanding.:hugs: When one of my sisters had a MC, she took it especially hard as her dh's way of dealing with it was to take off and go hunting. She felt very alone in her grieving...men are hard to figure out when it comes to emotional pain. Your dh is a keeper:thumbup: I do hope you'll be able to MC naturally and not have to endure anything further like the D&C. Although it's hard to voice it, I have to agree with Momma. It DOES seem to be a right of passage for us TR gals to MC before having a healthy little one. I hate to say that as several of us here have not gotten our first post-TR BFP, I'm really worried about our odds of MC. I've prepared dh...always updating him on our little group here, the harsh reality of MC and ectopic PG...If/when we get our BFP, I will certainly feel blessed, but very, very cautious for the first 12 weeks. In my earlier childbearing days, I had a MC at 9 wks and was taken back at how deeply it hurt to lose that baby even so early. I also had a stillborn baby boy (due to placental abruption)...it happened just about 3 weeks before my due date..very, very hard loss:cry: I do think we become stronger from going through these tragic times and good things, although hard to see right now, can come from it:hugs:
> 
> On a happier note, how WONDERFUL that you're having a home built! When will it be complete?
> 
> Momma: I'm so sorry to read that your sister has lost her baby:cry: After so many years of trying, that it absolutely devistating for them...my heart breaks for her:cry:
> 
> Dash: Today is CD7 for me. I'm a late O'er and probably won't get a + opk until CD 17. I o'd on CD18 last cycle and CD19 the cycle before. We'll see..10 days seems so far away:wacko: I thought I read that you O'd late last cycle too...are you seeing a darkening line already? It's hard to tell what your *new* normal is until you've had a few cycles:wacko: it's a little crazy
> 
> Tater: How are you holding up being smoke-free? How many days has it been now?:happydance: Great job:thumbup:
> Looks like d-day isn't too far off for you:happydance: But NOOOOO early testing, right:haha:
> 
> TTC: Are you feeling?
> 
> Saga: Getting new furniture is fun, fun, fun! Sounds like a great company to do business with! No early testing for you either, right:winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies, I'm exhausted and need to get to bed AND dh is waiting for me:winkwink: hope you all have sweet dreams and peaceful sleep:sleep:
> :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words. My hubby has been great. I am trying to remain calm. I woke up this morning and was angry when I woke up. Not sure if it is Morphine wearing off or me just dealing with it. My cramps feel better this morning. So far. My hubby and I talked and agree that next time we are not spilling the beans to our kids until we see a heartbeat. You girls will probably be the only ones to know. I do believe we aren't going to start really trying for a few months. maybe in May. 
Our house is going to be done in about 45 days. I am counting them down as I am so ready to get out of this old farm house we are in. It is about 120 yrs old. It has been kept up but old houses are drafty..lol.. And I am very ready for my big tub. I am hoping once we get into the house and all the bedrooms are on the same floor that my youngest will start to sleep in his bed. As of right now he doesn't want to be that far away from me.


----------



## mommax3

Tater congrats you should be proud! who cares about the weight it will come off when your ready :) my mother in law quite and she packed on the lbs and once she felt good with not smoking anymore she lost the weight :)
Faith I to have fallen prey to the girl scout cookies they are just too good :)
sweetlissa once your house is done you will have so much going on to keep you busy which is a great thing when you need distraction
TTC and future where are you ladies ?
hi dash and saga i hope I did'nt forget anyone
Im headed out to my hsg soon and im a little worried I really hope my tubes are open !!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: Just said a prayer for you!!!! Can't wait to hear the good news :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Dash

:thumbup: Good luck Momma!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sweetlissa: I'm glad that you have a loving husband to take care of you. I'm praying that over time your pain will heal and that when you do concieve again it will be your with your sticky bean miracle baby! :hugs:
Momma: Good luck on your HSG! I'm praying to hear wonderful news like Tater's!! :hugs:
Tater: I'm so proud of you for being smoke free for over two weeks! Way to go girl!!! :hugs:
Faith: Glad to hear that you are relaxed this cycle. You never now that might help bring you your miracle baby!! :hugs:
Saga and Dash: How are you girls holding up? I hope all is well!!! :hugs:

Tons of :dust: to my TR Girls!!! 

I'm feeling good. My MS really picked up yesterday,which is good! I went today for more blood work. I'll know results tomorrow I hope. My TR doc has me going for blood work until 3/24 every week. To make sure my levels stay were they are suppose to which is fine with me.


----------



## tatertahelon

Thaaaanx girls!!!! I'm pretty amazed by it still...I was a heavy smoker and just figured I'd be smoking until I was stiff....I thought I'd be at my boys soccer games when I'm like 40 w/ my oxygen tank :blush: thank GOD that's NOT going to happen ~or if it DOES, won't be from cigs!!!!
I DO certainly HOPE big time that I DO stop feeling the want for sweets..I've always heard that things taste better, that's NOT the case but I just WANT sweets...It's not even b/c I go to the fridge when I have a craving..I've had like 2 cravings since I quit..and that's awesome!!!!!! anyway, it'll be ok..rather be a lil chunky and healthy than unhealthy and hacking up hockers all the time!!!

Momma, CANNOT WAIT to hear about your HSG!!!!! let us know ASAP!!!!!! I'm sure they are open!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaay!!!

Dash, what are you OPK's looking like today?? How's you mom, your F-I-L? you are on my heart a lot:hugs:

Sagapo...Where are ya girl and HOW did we get so far (not that it's really THAT far)from each other in cycles...we WERE only 1 day apart now we are like 3 or 4 or something.....???:shrug:

TTC this is Such great news from you!!!! SO super glad you feel so good/bad:winkwink: ya know!! Are you starting to show yet?? You HAVE to post pix of your bump!!!!!!!:kiss:

Where's future ????? Hope you are good girl.........

Lissa, what's happening w/ the kidney stones???

Faith do you just do ummm, your work on the weekends? have the week to enjoy FL and your fam? that sounds so AWESOME!!!!!
I'm relaxed this cycle to~figured out some revelation stuff and life is sooo much better for ALL of us:winkwink:

welp, love ya girls!!! oodles..can't imagine a day w/out hearing from ya and talking w/ ya!!!!
:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Luck Momma


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater i passed the kidney stones saturday night. Sunday morning which is why I was in so much pain about 3 a.m. sunday morning. Ob called me this morning.. I think that it is great that the doc takes time out from his busy day to call me himself and tell me that it was a MC and that he is sorry for my loss. He wants to see me Wednesday. Not U/S will be needed but he will do blood work. He said that it is odd that I am not bleeding yet but that it should be starting as my numbers get lower. He said that if need be he will give me the shot to make me start to bleed. He says he wont do a D&C unless I start to bleed heavily. So we are still waiting. I think that waiting and knowing that it is dead is the hardest part. He said it could have been in my tube but that with the numbers dropping so quickly that it wouldn't be attached anymore. But that he feels at the point where it shead its our layer is when it stopped growing. (not sure what that means). He said to wait until the next cycle before we even think of doing TTC. He said body and mind need time to heal. I bought a plant today and named it Ava. As I have been told by several people to do so that I will have some sort of closer. Anyway 
Tater your chart looks good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
And TTC BABY DUST TO THE REST OF THE GIRLS...


----------



## Dash

Tater- your heart is so big, I love it :hugs: My mom is full recovered, and as far as my FIL its just more waiting until a treatment plan is established, I guess.

Lissa- I will be praying for peace for you today :hugs:

TTC- 8 weeks! Thats so exciting!

AFM, I'm really feeling like my O will be soon. OPK was nearly pos this AM. My OPK's this cycle seem to be showing a lot more- the one I got this AM was as dark as the one I got during O time last cycle. So BD tonight :thumbup: and likely for the next few days. No EWCM yet...so I know I'm not quit there yet. 

Ive been praying that if its not meant to happen, it just doesn't...I don't think my family can take any more sadness right now. Every month it doesn't happen I'm just chalking it up to God's plan- so somebody remind me of that in a few weeks :winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

ok so im back from my hsg my tubes are open but they said there was scar tissue where they reattached the tubes I was really emotional for some reason so I did'nt ask any questions in fear that I was gonna start crying, he said that I should continue to ttc and that its still early yet as far as worrying goes. what do you guys think is the scar tissue really a big problem is this normal for us tr girls?


----------



## Dash

Yay open tubes!

From what I understand, the natural movement of the body is to get the egg OUT of the fallopian tube. We have little follicles called fimbriae that help the egg through the tube and into the uterus. Spots of scar tissue can "disrupt" how the fimbriae work and make it harder for the egg to make it into the uterus. This is why ALL TR women have a higher risk of EP. I wouldn't even say scar tissue is abnormal- we all have external scars from our surgeries, why would we think there was no internal scarring? I would be interested to hear what your doc says about it...

One of my tubes was cut way up by the ovary, where the most crucial fimbriae are- it was something my doc mentioned at my post-op.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Yay open tubes!
> 
> From what I understand, the natural movement of the body is to get the egg OUT of the fallopian tube. We have little follicles called fimbriae that help the egg through the tube and into the uterus. Spots of scar tissue can "disrupt" how the fimbriae work and make it harder for the egg to make it into the uterus. This is why ALL TR women have a higher risk of EP. I wouldn't even say scar tissue is abnormal- we all have external scars from our surgeries, why would we think there was no internal scarring? I would be interested to hear what your doc says about it...
> 
> One of my tubes was cut way up by the ovary, where the most crucial fimbriae are- it was something my doc mentioned at my post-op.

you know i really assume we all would have the scaring just like you said we have it on the outside why would'nt we on the inside?!?! My gyno is the one looking into all this for me so im not sure what to think im assuming a fertility dr. looks at these things differently then a gyno who would naturally look at scar tissue as bad but a fertility dr. is probably oh ok they are open thats great! my brain is scatterd right not lol very emotional and painfull day :cry: why did they cut you so close to your ovaries? this whole thing sucks I just want us all to get knocked up now!!!!


----------



## future_numan

tatertahelon said:


> Thaaaanx girls!!!! I'm pretty amazed by it still...I was a heavy smoker and just figured I'd be smoking until I was stiff....I thought I'd be at my boys soccer games when I'm like 40 w/ my oxygen tank :blush: thank GOD that's NOT going to happen ~or if it DOES, won't be from cigs!!!!
> I DO certainly HOPE big time that I DO stop feeling the want for sweets..I've always heard that things taste better, that's NOT the case but I just WANT sweets...It's not even b/c I go to the fridge when I have a craving..I've had like 2 cravings since I quit..and that's awesome!!!!!! anyway, it'll be ok..rather be a lil chunky and healthy than unhealthy and hacking up hockers all the time!!!
> 
> Momma, CANNOT WAIT to hear about your HSG!!!!! let us know ASAP!!!!!! I'm sure they are open!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaay!!!
> 
> Dash, what are you OPK's looking like today?? How's you mom, your F-I-L? you are on my heart a lot:hugs:
> 
> Sagapo...Where are ya girl and HOW did we get so far (not that it's really THAT far)from each other in cycles...we WERE only 1 day apart now we are like 3 or 4 or something.....???:shrug:
> 
> TTC this is Such great news from you!!!! SO super glad you feel so good/bad:winkwink: ya know!! Are you starting to show yet?? You HAVE to post pix of your bump!!!!!!!:kiss:
> 
> Where's future ????? Hope you are good girl.........
> 
> Lissa, what's happening w/ the kidney stones???
> 
> Faith do you just do ummm, your work on the weekends? have the week to enjoy FL and your fam? that sounds so AWESOME!!!!!
> I'm relaxed this cycle to~figured out some revelation stuff and life is sooo much better for ALL of us:winkwink:
> 
> welp, love ya girls!!! oodles..can't imagine a day w/out hearing from ya and talking w/ ya!!!!
> :friends:

:wave: I'm here, I'm here !!
Looks like I have alot of catching up to do:wacko:
I am the same as you ,Tater. I was a heavy smoker for years and after the TR I decided to quit. I now ( even almost two years later) crave sweets esp. after eatting or driving or whenever I used to smoke. I have put on about 30lbs between having Emily and quitting:blush:
I am ashamed to say that I miss smoking:shy: sometimes still even though I have never had the urge to start again...if that makes sense !!
I am going the NTNP route for a while.. I am tired of being stressed about conceiving and needed a break already !!
Since we used IUI to have Emily our plan is to wait and if we don't get a :bfp: by June or so we will return to the fertility clinc.
How is everyone else ???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: YEA for open tubes:happydance: Like Dash said, I think all of us TR gals have scar tissue...this why we have the high ectopic rate..don't stress about it:hugs:

I'm soooo with you on the deep regret of having the TL:cry: It truly is such a major decision, I don't feel that 99% of women are in the position to make such a HUGE decision during that really messed up hormonal phase of pregnancy and early post pregnancy stage. I *think* most all TL women have it done immediately after giving birth or very soon after. It should be required that women wait a period of one year after giving birth to make the decision. 

Anyway, so how did the procedure feel? Was it really painful or just like a few sec. of a contraction like Tater thought. I'm so glad it's over and you can move forward:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

I really think the same thing about the scar tissue i was just so emotional right after, I feel nuts some times lol i thought it hurt pretty bad but it was quick and im very sore and gasy now im totally going to get take out when i go get my antibiotics from the store :)


----------



## future_numan

:yipee::yipee:mommax3:yipee::yipee: to having open tubes. The discomfort doesn't last longer than a day or so... 
I found my test very painful but it was discovered that I had one blocked tube so maybe that added to the discomfort
I have heard that chances on conceiving increases after so maybe there is a :bfp: coming up soon[-o&lt;
I also agree that women should have to wait a period of time before they get a TL. I was kinda forced into mine and remember lying on the operation table wondering if I got up and run would they try to stop me ??? BIG sign I didn't want to do it and would regret it too !!


----------



## tatertahelon

MOMMA!!! HORRAY!!!!!!! Try to just focus on the THEY ARE OPEN PART and I 100% agree w/ Dash...w/ everything she said..It's best they are open ~so try your best to not dwell on the scar tissue..of course there's scar tissue...if there's a cut, there's tissue...
I got gassy afterward too...SERIOUSLY gassed out..I mean, everyone went to bed that night and *I* couldn't get outta MY own way..it was gross:sick:
glad you got great news !! Phew!!! now on to the next step!!!!

HI :hi: future...gosh girl you had me wondering if you was OK!!!!Your lil one is sooooo cute :haha: LOVE the piggy!!!!!!!!!I wanna DD so I can do cute stuff like that!!!!!! My lil fella likes me to twirl his hair but won't let me do a piggy and he sooo could pull it off!!!!

I agree too, that we should NOT be allowed to make rash decisions about things such as TL......UGH, it was the biggest, most expensive wrong choice of my life....and much more emotional too....
I had emer c-sect w/ my 1st son and w/ Tate they couldn't get the spinal to work, so then when #3 came around I was like NO messing, just put me out ~ and they did, so I didn't have a sec to think ohhhh, maybe this is a mistake...I was out and it all happened w/out being questioned...
Life is ever changing and we as woman esp change out minds TOO much to make a commitment like that...I know my heart was TOTALLY diff when I chose the TL than where/what it is now...I HAD NO right to make a choice like that.....Cut off the life line..WHO AM I to make that decision..I'll never have them tied again...if God thinks I need a child when I'm 60~*I* won't understand but I WILL trust it....
Lissa::hugs:
I swear I feel hotter...??????? Goodness:wacko:


----------



## Dash

I can tell that now that I'm at the TTC part of this journey I'm going to have a LOT more questions... :wacko:

SO, how long does an LH surge last? I'm so confused by these damn strips I'm about to quit peeing on them and burn them! My surge the last 2 cycles was neg AM, pos noon, neg PM- real fast for both. So I looked up the sensitivity for the new tests Ive been using and according to the instructions Ive been having pos LH strips for over 48 hours? Either something is wrong with my body or something is wrong with these strips... here I'm trying to pick the least invasive, least stressful way to track ovulation and I still find it too complicated...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> I can tell that now that I'm at the TTC part of this journey I'm going to have a LOT more questions... :wacko:
> 
> SO, how long does an LH surge last? I'm so confused by these damn strips I'm about to quit peeing on them and burn them! My surge the last 2 cycles was neg AM, pos noon, neg PM- real fast for both. So I looked up the sensitivity for the new tests Ive been using and according to the instructions Ive been having pos LH strips for over 48 hours? Either something is wrong with my body or something is wrong with these strips... here I'm trying to pick the least invasive, least stressful way to track ovulation and I still find it too complicated...

Dash I would take a OPK at 2pm and it would be negitive than another one at 10pm it would be postive the next day I would retest at 2pm and it would be negitive. I only got one positive OPK a month. I hope this helps.O:)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Thaaaanx girls!!!! I'm pretty amazed by it still...I was a heavy smoker and just figured I'd be smoking until I was stiff....I thought I'd be at my boys soccer games when I'm like 40 w/ my oxygen tank :blush: thank GOD that's NOT going to happen ~or if it DOES, won't be from cigs!!!!
> I DO certainly HOPE big time that I DO stop feeling the want for sweets..I've always heard that things taste better, that's NOT the case but I just WANT sweets...It's not even b/c I go to the fridge when I have a craving..I've had like 2 cravings since I quit..and that's awesome!!!!!! anyway, it'll be ok..rather be a lil chunky and healthy than unhealthy and hacking up hockers all the time!!!
> 
> Momma, CANNOT WAIT to hear about your HSG!!!!! let us know ASAP!!!!!! I'm sure they are open!!!!!!!!!!!!! yaay!!!
> 
> Dash, what are you OPK's looking like today?? How's you mom, your F-I-L? you are on my heart a lot:hugs:
> 
> Sagapo...Where are ya girl and HOW did we get so far (not that it's really THAT far)from each other in cycles...we WERE only 1 day apart now we are like 3 or 4 or something.....???:shrug:
> 
> TTC this is Such great news from you!!!! SO super glad you feel so good/bad:winkwink: ya know!! Are you starting to show yet?? You HAVE to post pix of your bump!!!!!!!:kiss:
> 
> Where's future ????? Hope you are good girl.........
> 
> Lissa, what's happening w/ the kidney stones???
> 
> Faith do you just do ummm, your work on the weekends? have the week to enjoy FL and your fam? that sounds so AWESOME!!!!!
> I'm relaxed this cycle to~figured out some revelation stuff and life is sooo much better for ALL of us:winkwink:
> 
> welp, love ya girls!!! oodles..can't imagine a day w/out hearing from ya and talking w/ ya!!!!
> :friends:

I'm get a little bigger but I think it still mostly still from being bloated. Here's a 4 weeek photo and a 8 week photo: (they are frist thing morning photos)
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/baby bump/100_1131.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/baby bump/100_1175.jpg


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> ok so im back from my hsg my tubes are open but they said there was scar tissue where they reattached the tubes I was really emotional for some reason so I did'nt ask any questions in fear that I was gonna start crying, he said that I should continue to ttc and that its still early yet as far as worrying goes. what do you guys think is the scar tissue really a big problem is this normal for us tr girls?

Glad to hear your tubes are open!! :wohoo:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi: Future! Your little girl is so cute!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> I can tell that now that I'm at the TTC part of this journey I'm going to have a LOT more questions... :wacko:
> 
> SO, how long does an LH surge last? I'm so confused by these damn strips I'm about to quit peeing on them and burn them! My surge the last 2 cycles was neg AM, pos noon, neg PM- real fast for both. So I looked up the sensitivity for the new tests Ive been using and according to the instructions Ive been having pos LH strips for over 48 hours? Either something is wrong with my body or something is wrong with these strips... here I'm trying to pick the least invasive, least stressful way to track ovulation and I still find it too complicated...

Some Surges are suuuper short, others stay ++ for like days...a whole day or 2 days...Yeah,, it totally varies:wacko:imagine THAT....
My surges are just like YOURS..they are SUPER short...I HAVE To test 3 or 4 times a day to make SURE what's happening..This is how it worked my last 2 cycles:2 cycles ago I was POAS at 2pm and it varied b/w 6pm and 8pm...BUT for SOME reason on CD 12 I ended up doing one at 10:30 and it was +...but when I tested at my normal 2pm it was already NEGATIVE.. I wasn't sure that was accurate so I tested for 2 more days and by the mid 2nd day there wasn't even a line...
THIS cycle:I tested 10am ish, 2pm ish and 8pmish ...I ended up getting a +at like 8:30-9pm on CD13 (which is when FF says I O'd) and then by FMU the NEXT day it was already Negative...and by that next night (CD14) I didn't even have a line.....SO, your surge is short just like mine:thumbup:It's OK,, Actually it's a lil nicer to have the short surge *I* think just b.c if it's ++for 2 days it makes it a lot harder to pinpoint ~WHEN...so if you were + and already ARE negative O is going to happen REAL soon, or may already HAVE happened...Just make sure you DTD for the next couple of days:winkwink:Hope that helps a lil, I'm sure someone else will have some input for you too....it's best to have a few opinions!!!!!
:friends:
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

AHHHHHH TTC you are SOOOOO Cute already!!!!!!! I love your fun shirts covering your bump!!! it's adorable!!! LOVE it!!!
Thanks for sharing that gorgeousness :holly:


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma that is wonderful that your tubes are open. My right tube was cut the same way as yours. The doc who did my tr said it looks dangerous but that he did what he could do.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> I can tell that now that I'm at the TTC part of this journey I'm going to have a LOT more questions... :wacko:
> 
> SO, how long does an LH surge last? I'm so confused by these damn strips I'm about to quit peeing on them and burn them! My surge the last 2 cycles was neg AM, pos noon, neg PM- real fast for both. So I looked up the sensitivity for the new tests Ive been using and according to the instructions Ive been having pos LH strips for over 48 hours? Either something is wrong with my body or something is wrong with these strips... here I'm trying to pick the least invasive, least stressful way to track ovulation and I still find it too complicated...

ya know what..I read your post wrong I think according to what I replied to you...SO you AREN'T having short surges NOW, but you WERE?? 
I'd say that is not abnormal though(the longer surge)... I was thinking you were saying that they are short...IDK I'm a goof:wacko:
OPK's ARE NOT stressLESS if you ask me...I used IC's b/c I had them, but if you wanna spend the $$$ I'd say the smiley or no smiley digi's are the way to go...there's no guessing game w/ those...I personally haven't used them but will next cycle...that'll be 3 cycles charting so am planning on KNOWING when to expect O by then and STOP using OPK's altogether..
BUT sorry I was like NO help to you what so ever:dohh:


----------



## mommax3

I just want to say thank you soooo much to all my tr girls!! You guys really are an amazing strength for me I really had myself all worked up yesterday and then last night I was soooo bloated it made me sick, my point though is you guys all made me feel better and made me able to look at it as MY TUBES ARE OPEN!! instead of focusing on the negative :) Thanks again so much I hope I can be here for you all too :)
TTC I love your pics what a cute lil bump already and who cares if its gas it's still cute :)


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> I just want to say thank you soooo much to all my tr girls!! You guys really are an amazing strength for me I really had myself all worked up yesterday and then last night I was soooo bloated it made me sick, my point though is you guys all made me feel better and made me able to look at it as MY TUBES ARE OPEN!! instead of focusing on the negative :) Thanks again so much I hope I can be here for you all too :)
> TTC I love your pics what a cute lil bump already and who cares if its gas it's still cute :)

I really consider us all like a family..maybe that's silly or naive but I love ya girls!! REALLY and miss talking to you when I go all day w/out logging on...

So over all how would you rate an HSG? OK, neutral, or HORRIBLE? Just interested !!!!!!
Do you feel fine and normal today?!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say thank you soooo much to all my tr girls!! You guys really are an amazing strength for me I really had myself all worked up yesterday and then last night I was soooo bloated it made me sick, my point though is you guys all made me feel better and made me able to look at it as MY TUBES ARE OPEN!! instead of focusing on the negative :) Thanks again so much I hope I can be here for you all too :)
> TTC I love your pics what a cute lil bump already and who cares if its gas it's still cute :)
> 
> I really consider us all like a family..maybe that's silly or naive but I love ya girls!! REALLY and miss talking to you when I go all day w/out logging on...
> 
> So over all how would you rate an HSG? OK, neutral, or HORRIBLE? Just interested !!!!!!
> Do you feel fine and normal today?!:hugs:Click to expand...

I right there with you tate I really love you ladies too and I think I talk about you just as much as my friends I see often i always find it funny when im telling my hubby something and im like yeah tate said or ttc lmao he thinks its hilarious and he loves are crazy abriveations for things :) 
ok so as far as the hsg I think I would say during it was'nt to bad totally tolerable but I think my emotions got the best of me and my hubby is not very helpfull so i was doing alot instead of resting after the hsg so last night I was really sick super bloated and gasy holy crap you were right i wish I could have gotten away from myself! and being so bloated and gasy made me feel like I was gonna puke. So I would say it sucked lol and today my belly is still pretty sore and bloated. Is this how you felt? I assumed I would feel fine today but nope I took my lil man to school and i was wearing my sweats thank go he is not old enough to care :blush:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to say thank you soooo much to all my tr girls!! You guys really are an amazing strength for me I really had myself all worked up yesterday and then last night I was soooo bloated it made me sick, my point though is you guys all made me feel better and made me able to look at it as MY TUBES ARE OPEN!! instead of focusing on the negative :) Thanks again so much I hope I can be here for you all too :)
> TTC I love your pics what a cute lil bump already and who cares if its gas it's still cute :)
> 
> I really consider us all like a family..maybe that's silly or naive but I love ya girls!! REALLY and miss talking to you when I go all day w/out logging on...
> 
> So over all how would you rate an HSG? OK, neutral, or HORRIBLE? Just interested !!!!!!
> Do you feel fine and normal today?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I right there with you tate I really love you ladies too and I think I talk about you just as much as my friends I see often i always find it funny when im telling my hubby something and im like yeah tate said or ttc lmao he thinks its hilarious and he loves are crazy abriveations for things :)
> ok so as far as the hsg I think I would say during it was'nt to bad totally tolerable but I think my emotions got the best of me and my hubby is not very helpfull so i was doing alot instead of resting after the hsg so last night I was really sick super bloated and gasy holy crap you were right i wish I could have gotten away from myself! and being so bloated and gasy made me feel like I was gonna puke. So I would say it sucked lol and today my belly is still pretty sore and bloated. Is this how you felt? I assumed I would feel fine today but nope I took my lil man to school and i was wearing my sweats thank go he is not old enough to care :blush:Click to expand...

My DH too is that way...he is learning the abbrev's and makes up his own...
Now don't take this wrong..but I felt totally fine the day after, even the night of. I was super gassy but I think it actually did me a favor for the couple days following BECAUSE I usually have a hard time taking a poo:blush: but I was like SO regular after I was amazed!!!! I pooped like 3x's a day for like 3 days..now I'm back to irregular:growlmad:and the sugar that I'm taking in IS NOT helping...I don't mind the weight ReALLY I Don't..I could use a few extra pounds, it's FINE, but too much of a good thing is NOT a good thing:nope:
I have this feeling in my gut...like right where af cramps would be and it just feels like a concrete block..I just wanna cut it open and pull that feeling out...UGH...HAte it...anyway....
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Is that feeling becaue you need to poop? Im soo proud of you with the smoking thing believe me i know i still have a drag or 2 when im drinking and I wish i could cut that out but its real hard ugh! I hope your belly feels better :) I think mine might be a poop thing to im really not a regular girl either im not worried about it im just happy i dont feel like im going to die anymore :)


----------



## Dash

You guys need to take some Cal/Mag! Lol. I take it every morning...liquid form. Trust me, you will never have a problem being regular again.


----------



## mommax3

dash My o day is like 3 or 4 behind yours :) fx we get to be bump buddies


----------



## Dash

Yay! Faith is within a few days of us too. I think she said she O's late so probably around yours?

I don't think I O'ed yet! I threw away the new tests I got and am sticking with Wondfo from now on. According to the Wondfo tests I havent O'ed yet, and knowing what I know about my body I would say I haven't either.


----------



## mommax3

im sure you said but what day do you normaly O? I have a 27 day cycle and O on day 13 well at least i did last month so this month I plan on bding on cycle day 11 to cycle day 15 im not going to use the opks they drive me mad!! I am still temping so once I see that I o'd on there I will bd one more day then quite lol so im praying I o
by the 15 Im really sick of bding for a straight week in the begining it wasnt to bad but now it feels like a chore and the fun is gone. Sorry I was ranting, I hope you catch that eggie


----------



## Dash

I have no ideawhen I will O. My cycles are so messed up since TR! I O'ed on something like cd18 last cycle, my whole cycle was late, though. I'm having O pain on my left side right now, so I'm waiting for EWCM, which is how I usually tell its happening. I have a newfound hatred for OPK's, I'm thinking about throwing mine in tonights fire lol.


----------



## future_numan

:wave: Ladies...

How you feeling today, momax3 ? I see your bloated / gassy but do you feel :sick: at all ?
I remember feeling :sick: the day of but just bloated for a few days after.
HSG for me was horrible but I think both my tubes were blocked and the presurre of the fluid unblocked one :yipee: because when the DR first started to push in the dye I swore I was going to scream but after a few seconds it wasn't as bad.
I think that is another reason I am dragging my heels about going back to the fertility DR, I am afraid he will want to do that test again:sad1:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: so glad the whole procedure is behind you:thumbup: I hope after a good night's rest you'll feel back to yourself:hugs:

Dash: sorry to hear of the continuing opk trauma..just keeping bd'ing:)

TTC: LOVE the bump photos...I read that women who have had babies before tend to show earlier than women expecting their 1st :baby:

Sweetlissa: how are you feeling today?:hugs: 

Tater: I hope this is your month:happydance: 5dpo! wow the time is flying!:haha:...how are you feeling about it? still just chilin'? :hugs:

Saga: you busy, busy lady! How are you doing?

Future: where are you in your cycle?:hugs:

Afm: cd9 today...planned to buy a new therm. at Walmart last night but they didn't have any that measured to the 1/100th, so I planned to go to CVS today. I messed around with my exhisting one before bed last night and managed to change it to celsius (didn't know you could do that!) so this morning when I read my temp...it flashed across quickly..as it always does..and I swear it said *37.33*??? what the heck! and then I realized it was reading celsius...and THEN I questioned the number I saw flash...ugh! When converted to Fahr. its 99.14! there's just NO way:wacko: So, I'm realizing my therm. has a replaceable battery (thought it was a 6 mo. - 1yr. disposable):dohh: I know, I know..what an idiot:nope: SO, I'm going back to Walmart before bedtime and buying a new battery..sheesh...so now my diligent charting will have a missing day:growlmad:


----------



## mommax3

dash I feel the same way i think the opks just add more pressure and make me question myself!!
Future mine was horrible to I was so bloated last night i could'nt move without it hurting thought I was gonna puke and my whole body hurt!!! ugh I hope they dont make you do it again. So why is it you think that an IUI worked so well with you? where exactly do they put the sperm with an IUI/
faith you poor girl you need to just break down and buy a new thermo that one has given you so much trouble


----------



## Dash

Future- I was also wondering about the IUI. Why did the FS think that would help if one tube was blocked? Did DH have slow swimmers? Were you on Clomid at all?

Have ANY of you ladies tried Clomid? Ive heard a lot of people have success with it after TR, especially those over 30 or with funky cycles.


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma: so glad the whole procedure is behind you:thumbup: I hope after a good night's rest you'll feel back to yourself:hugs:
> 
> Dash: sorry to hear of the continuing opk trauma..just keeping bd'ing:)
> 
> TTC: LOVE the bump photos...I read that women who have had babies before tend to show earlier than women expecting their 1st :baby:
> 
> Sweetlissa: how are you feeling today?:hugs:
> 
> Tater: I hope this is your month:happydance: 5dpo! wow the time is flying!:haha:...how are you feeling about it? still just chilin'? :hugs:
> 
> Saga: you busy, busy lady! How are you doing?
> 
> Future: where are you in your cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Afm: cd9 today...planned to buy a new therm. at Walmart last night but they didn't have any that measured to the 1/100th, so I planned to go to CVS today. I messed around with my exhisting one before bed last night and managed to change it to celsius (didn't know you could do that!) so this morning when I read my temp...it flashed across quickly..as it always does..and I swear it said *37.33*??? what the heck! and then I realized it was reading celsius...and THEN I questioned the number I saw flash...ugh! When converted to Fahr. its 99.14! there's just NO way:wacko: So, I'm realizing my therm. has a replaceable battery (thought it was a 6 mo. - 1yr. disposable):dohh: I know, I know..what an idiot:nope: SO, I'm going back to Walmart before bedtime and buying a new battery..sheesh...so now my diligent charting will have a missing day:growlmad:

You can change from F to C? whoa, I better not mess around b/c I'd SO do that then NOT be able to get it back.... I don't wanna have to convert everyday...NO way:wacko:
I have the CVS brand BBT and i do NOT love it :nope: I'm not real sure I could explain WHY I don't love it, but I don't...it's SUPPOSED to have the memory deal but doesn't...it's different everytime I temp, even if I do it w/in a couple mins...it's ALWAYS lower than a NON BBT thermo..?? AND I have to leave it in my who ha for WAY to long..I'm always afraid I'll fall back asleep and it'll go the whole way in and then I'll have to go to the doc and have him fish it ou:dohh:NOT what I wanna do...it takes FOREVER to get done..like 2-4 min or something crazy like that..I WANT a new one, but I figured a BBT thermo was a BBT thermo ~which now I don't believe to be true..SO, I really have NO idea what kind to get:shrug:....don't wanna waste anymore money..
I am soooo still just chillaxed!!! Me and DH barely even bd'd this cycle, b/c I'm just at peace about it all :happydance:(finally~peace)and am just letting it happen in NOT my timing..ya know:winkwink:I feel fine,, I have been in a suuuper great mood, having HIGH energy(unlike me(May be the weather too))
Other than that concrete block in my lower belly that I'd like to have surgically removed..I'm GRRREAT

YES, *I* definitely look 5 months pregnant at like 6 wks...body just takes shape waay to easily/soon ~BUT I have a confession...I'm actually suuuper excited to take the shape of a pear!!!!!!!!! I've already been practicing packing on the pounds~may as not stop now:haha:
I DO also hope this is the mo...Tate(my 4year old) was hanging out w/ me while I was getting dressed today and I was like SHEEEEESH my gut is getting HUGE. And he was like ~ what's a gut? and I patted my belly and said my belly ~ he was like~ ma, it's HUGE b/c you have my baby sister in there....I forgot to tell you that God told me that last night when I was talking to Him
I was like :saywhat: boy...hahahahaha I mean the kid is TOO much...I was like OH realllllllly....I was like SO, did God tell you what her name is? and he said oh ha no mom, YOU have to chose THAT!!!!!!
SO, I told him that I'll agree w/ him on that....how precious and I'm believing we WILL get some pink in my lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, girls ....Ya know the box where you can mark "skin breakout" on FF(the color code chart?
Well, what are YOUR opinions as to what a break out is...I usually NEVER get like sqeezable pimples~the red, bulging, painful uglies...I MEAN YES every once in a while .. but very very rarely...I don't remember the last time I had one actually...HOWEVER, I have like 5 pimples right now :( They aren't huge or majorly disgusting but they are there.....If i get them it's ALWAYS b/c (like 3-4days) prior to AF I get to picking...not really at much, but some black heads to pop out around af and I pick pick pick it happens EVERY SINGLE cycle and I pick EVERY Single time...so I was just wondering...would I wanna mark the "skin break out" box and chart that? they are NOT squeezable~well maybe one...I'm NOT sure why I can't just make a decision and mark it or not mark it, just want your opinions.....
thanks, THIS is reason 103 why I LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> OK, girls ....Ya know the box where you can mark "skin breakout" on FF(the color code chart?
> Well, what are YOUR opinions as to what a break out is...I usually NEVER get like sqeezable pimples~the red, bulging, painful uglies...I MEAN YES every once in a while .. but very very rarely...I don't remember the last time I had one actually...HOWEVER, I have like 5 pimples right now :( They aren't huge or majorly disgusting but they are there.....If i get them it's ALWAYS b/c (like 3-4days) prior to AF I get to picking...not really at much, but some black heads to pop out around af and I pick pick pick it happens EVERY SINGLE cycle and I pick EVERY Single time...so I was just wondering...would I wanna mark the "skin break out" box and chart that? they are NOT squeezable~well maybe one...I'm NOT sure why I can't just make a decision and mark it or not mark it, just want your opinions.....
> thanks, THIS is reason 103 why I LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!

It would be anything that is out of the ordanary(SP)..LOL.. So if it is not normal I would mark it.


----------



## sweetlissa

Also for the girls that were talking about being bloated and having #2 issues. I was always told to use Colace. I have used it for years pregnant or not pregnant I take it 2 times a week and everything works as it is suppost to.. 
*** Tater you asked how I was doing. Thank you.. I am doing better this afternoon. I think this has been the best 4 hours so far, as far as being emotional. My hubby kept me busy today. And then my kids brought home tons of homework. So it has kept my mind off of it a lil.. I am going to see a new OB doc on thursday to see if I like him better. The doc I have been seeing now has like 6 different docs in his office and I never see the same one. Which means I never get the same story from the docs. And that makes it very hard. I still haven't started to show any signs of a MC other then the pain on my left side. Which seems to be getting better. No pain meds today... YEAH... So I still have the RX to get my blood from my TR doc so I was thinking for piece of mind. I might go and get it darwn tomorrow just to see how low they are. I keep praying for a miracle and I know they happen. I know I probably sound crazy to you girls. And I think you all for letting me vent.


----------



## future_numan

Lisa :hugs: I don't know the whole story:blush: but I am concerned when you said you have a pain on one side..with TR we have a higher chance of eptopic pregnancy.

tater.. they say the kids have a window to our soul since the are still so innocent...so maybe there is some pink on you way:thumbup:

As for the IUI question. We tried for a year after TR and never got a :bfp: so they tested DH and myself again ( they did alot of testing B4 the TR too) and DH count had dropped a bit to the lower end of normal ( we think that happen because he had had minor surgery ) and with my one tube the fertility DR thought we would have a hard time conceiving on our own so that where the IUI came in.. I was on 100mg of clomid and pergeon injectibles ( don't remember the dose) which produced 7 eggs, 3 that they thought might have a chance catching. We used HCG shot to produce OV and 24 hrs later we did one IUI and another 24hrs we did another.

mommax, Dh "produced":spermy: at the clinic and they then wash ( removed everything except the :spermy:) then they insert a long thin tube past the cervix to inject the :spermy: directly into the womb so :spermy:would be closer to the egg at OV.
I think between the two "sample" after the wash there was 40,000:spermy:
1 egg caught and now we have Emily !


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, girls ....Ya know the box where you can mark "skin breakout" on FF(the color code chart?
> Well, what are YOUR opinions as to what a break out is...I usually NEVER get like sqeezable pimples~the red, bulging, painful uglies...I MEAN YES every once in a while .. but very very rarely...I don't remember the last time I had one actually...HOWEVER, I have like 5 pimples right now :( They aren't huge or majorly disgusting but they are there.....If i get them it's ALWAYS b/c (like 3-4days) prior to AF I get to picking...not really at much, but some black heads to pop out around af and I pick pick pick it happens EVERY SINGLE cycle and I pick EVERY Single time...so I was just wondering...would I wanna mark the "skin break out" box and chart that? they are NOT squeezable~well maybe one...I'm NOT sure why I can't just make a decision and mark it or not mark it, just want your opinions.....
> thanks, THIS is reason 103 why I LOVE YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!
> 
> It would be anything that is out of the ordanary(SP)..LOL.. So if it is not normal I would mark it.Click to expand...

Yeah, it's Definitely out of the ordinary..so i will mark it....thanks!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

So, I've been hearing about the HCG shots...I know NOTHING about this..but what makes sense in my simple human brain is this.....
If we woman MC, it's bc the HCG level is dropping, why not give shots of HCG to bypass MC?? I'm SURE it's WAY more complicated than that..BUT that seems to make sense to me wee brain


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Momma: so glad the whole procedure is behind you:thumbup: I hope after a good night's rest you'll feel back to yourself:hugs:
> 
> Dash: sorry to hear of the continuing opk trauma..just keeping bd'ing:)
> 
> TTC: LOVE the bump photos...I read that women who have had babies before tend to show earlier than women expecting their 1st :baby:
> 
> Sweetlissa: how are you feeling today?:hugs:
> 
> Tater: I hope this is your month:happydance: 5dpo! wow the time is flying!:haha:...how are you feeling about it? still just chilin'? :hugs:
> 
> Saga: you busy, busy lady! How are you doing?
> 
> Future: where are you in your cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Afm: cd9 today...planned to buy a new therm. at Walmart last night but they didn't have any that measured to the 1/100th, so I planned to go to CVS today. I messed around with my exhisting one before bed last night and managed to change it to celsius (didn't know you could do that!) so this morning when I read my temp...it flashed across quickly..as it always does..and I swear it said *37.33*??? what the heck! and then I realized it was reading celsius...and THEN I questioned the number I saw flash...ugh! When converted to Fahr. its 99.14! there's just NO way:wacko: So, I'm realizing my therm. has a replaceable battery (thought it was a 6 mo. - 1yr. disposable):dohh: I know, I know..what an idiot:nope: SO, I'm going back to Walmart before bedtime and buying a new battery..sheesh...so now my diligent charting will have a missing day:growlmad:
> 
> You can change from F to C? whoa, I better not mess around b/c I'd SO do that then NOT be able to get it back.... I don't wanna have to convert everyday...NO way:wacko:
> I have the CVS brand BBT and i do NOT love it :nope: I'm not real sure I could explain WHY I don't love it, but I don't...it's SUPPOSED to have the memory deal but doesn't...it's different everytime I temp, even if I do it w/in a couple mins...it's ALWAYS lower than a NON BBT thermo..?? AND I have to leave it in my who ha for WAY to long..I'm always afraid I'll fall back asleep and it'll go the whole way in and then I'll have to go to the doc and have him fish it ou:dohh:NOT what I wanna do...it takes FOREVER to get done..like 2-4 min or something crazy like that..I WANT a new one, but I figured a BBT thermo was a BBT thermo ~which now I don't believe to be true..SO, I really have NO idea what kind to get:shrug:....don't wanna waste anymore money..
> I am soooo still just chillaxed!!! Me and DH barely even bd'd this cycle, b/c I'm just at peace about it all :happydance:(finally~peace)and am just letting it happen in NOT my timing..ya know:winkwink:I feel fine,, I have been in a suuuper great mood, having HIGH energy(unlike me(May be the weather too))
> Other than that concrete block in my lower belly that I'd like to have surgically removed..I'm GRRREAT
> 
> YES, *I* definitely look 5 months pregnant at like 6 wks...body just takes shape waay to easily/soon ~BUT I have a confession...I'm actually suuuper excited to take the shape of a pear!!!!!!!!! I've already been practicing packing on the pounds~may as not stop now:haha:
> I DO also hope this is the mo...Tate(my 4year old) was hanging out w/ me while I was getting dressed today and I was like SHEEEEESH my gut is getting HUGE. And he was like ~ what's a gut? and I patted my belly and said my belly ~ he was like~ ma, it's HUGE b/c you have my baby sister in there....I forgot to tell you that God told me that last night when I was talking to Him
> I was like :saywhat: boy...hahahahaha I mean the kid is TOO much...I was like OH realllllllly....I was like SO, did God tell you what her name is? and he said oh ha no mom, YOU have to chose THAT!!!!!!
> SO, I told him that I'll agree w/ him on that....how precious and I'm believing we WILL get some pink in my lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Aww that is super sweet what your son said about what God told him!!!


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> So, I've been hearing about the HCG shots...I know NOTHING about this..but what makes sense in my simple human brain is this.....
> If we woman MC, it's bc the HCG level is dropping, why not give shots of HCG to bypass MC?? I'm SURE it's WAY more complicated than that..BUT that seems to make sense to me wee brain

I think medically it comes down to- if your body is MC, then there is a reason. Chromosomal, EP, hormone problem, environment, defect...SOMETHING is causing that MC to happen. Maybe in some cases HcG or progesterone are the problem, but in cases where its not the problem saving the pregnancy with artificial HcG could be deadly and cause major complications. Most of the time, there is no way to tell why a woman MC- which would make it impossible to tell if the MC should or should not happen for the woman's safety.


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Momma: so glad the whole procedure is behind you:thumbup: I hope after a good night's rest you'll feel back to yourself:hugs:
> 
> Dash: sorry to hear of the continuing opk trauma..just keeping bd'ing:)
> 
> TTC: LOVE the bump photos...I read that women who have had babies before tend to show earlier than women expecting their 1st :baby:
> 
> Sweetlissa: how are you feeling today?:hugs:
> 
> Tater: I hope this is your month:happydance: 5dpo! wow the time is flying!:haha:...how are you feeling about it? still just chilin'? :hugs:
> 
> Saga: you busy, busy lady! How are you doing?
> 
> Future: where are you in your cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Afm: cd9 today...planned to buy a new therm. at Walmart last night but they didn't have any that measured to the 1/100th, so I planned to go to CVS today. I messed around with my exhisting one before bed last night and managed to change it to celsius (didn't know you could do that!) so this morning when I read my temp...it flashed across quickly..as it always does..and I swear it said *37.33*??? what the heck! and then I realized it was reading celsius...and THEN I questioned the number I saw flash...ugh! When converted to Fahr. its 99.14! there's just NO way:wacko: So, I'm realizing my therm. has a replaceable battery (thought it was a 6 mo. - 1yr. disposable):dohh: I know, I know..what an idiot:nope: SO, I'm going back to Walmart before bedtime and buying a new battery..sheesh...so now my diligent charting will have a missing day:growlmad:
> 
> You can change from F to C? whoa, I better not mess around b/c I'd SO do that then NOT be able to get it back.... I don't wanna have to convert everyday...NO way:wacko:
> I have the CVS brand BBT and i do NOT love it :nope: I'm not real sure I could explain WHY I don't love it, but I don't...it's SUPPOSED to have the memory deal but doesn't...it's different everytime I temp, even if I do it w/in a couple mins...it's ALWAYS lower than a NON BBT thermo..?? AND I have to leave it in my who ha for WAY to long..I'm always afraid I'll fall back asleep and it'll go the whole way in and then I'll have to go to the doc and have him fish it ou:dohh:NOT what I wanna do...it takes FOREVER to get done..like 2-4 min or something crazy like that..I WANT a new one, but I figured a BBT thermo was a BBT thermo ~which now I don't believe to be true..SO, I really have NO idea what kind to get:shrug:....don't wanna waste anymore money..
> I am soooo still just chillaxed!!! Me and DH barely even bd'd this cycle, b/c I'm just at peace about it all :happydance:(finally~peace)and am just letting it happen in NOT my timing..ya know:winkwink:I feel fine,, I have been in a suuuper great mood, having HIGH energy(unlike me(May be the weather too))
> Other than that concrete block in my lower belly that I'd like to have surgically removed..I'm GRRREAT
> 
> YES, *I* definitely look 5 months pregnant at like 6 wks...body just takes shape waay to easily/soon ~BUT I have a confession...I'm actually suuuper excited to take the shape of a pear!!!!!!!!! I've already been practicing packing on the pounds~may as not stop now:haha:
> I DO also hope this is the mo...Tate(my 4year old) was hanging out w/ me while I was getting dressed today and I was like SHEEEEESH my gut is getting HUGE. And he was like ~ what's a gut? and I patted my belly and said my belly ~ he was like~ ma, it's HUGE b/c you have my baby sister in there....I forgot to tell you that God told me that last night when I was talking to Him
> I was like :saywhat: boy...hahahahaha I mean the kid is TOO much...I was like OH realllllllly....I was like SO, did God tell you what her name is? and he said oh ha no mom, YOU have to chose THAT!!!!!!
> SO, I told him that I'll agree w/ him on that....how precious and I'm believing we WILL get some pink in my lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that is super sweet what your son said about what God told him!!!Click to expand...

Isn't that precious!!!!!!
how you doing sweetie!!??


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> So, I've been hearing about the HCG shots...I know NOTHING about this..but what makes sense in my simple human brain is this.....
> If we woman MC, it's bc the HCG level is dropping, why not give shots of HCG to bypass MC?? I'm SURE it's WAY more complicated than that..BUT that seems to make sense to me wee brain
> 
> I think medically it comes down to- if your body is MC, then there is a reason. Chromosomal, EP, hormone problem, environment, defect...SOMETHING is causing that MC to happen. Maybe in some cases HcG or progesterone are the problem, but in cases where its not the problem saving the pregnancy with artificial HcG could be deadly and cause major complications. Most of the time, there is no way to tell why a woman MC- which would make it impossible to tell if the MC should or should not happen for the woman's safety.Click to expand...

thank you nurse dash..I KNEW someone would know something..and it usually happens to fail BEFORE we ever know and it'd be too late....so yeah, makes sense...
hoping my "trob's" been prog since it's been repeat repeat


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Momma: so glad the whole procedure is behind you:thumbup: I hope after a good night's rest you'll feel back to yourself:hugs:
> 
> Dash: sorry to hear of the continuing opk trauma..just keeping bd'ing:)
> 
> TTC: LOVE the bump photos...I read that women who have had babies before tend to show earlier than women expecting their 1st :baby:
> 
> Sweetlissa: how are you feeling today?:hugs:
> 
> Tater: I hope this is your month:happydance: 5dpo! wow the time is flying!:haha:...how are you feeling about it? still just chilin'? :hugs:
> 
> Saga: you busy, busy lady! How are you doing?
> 
> Future: where are you in your cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Afm: cd9 today...planned to buy a new therm. at Walmart last night but they didn't have any that measured to the 1/100th, so I planned to go to CVS today. I messed around with my exhisting one before bed last night and managed to change it to celsius (didn't know you could do that!) so this morning when I read my temp...it flashed across quickly..as it always does..and I swear it said *37.33*??? what the heck! and then I realized it was reading celsius...and THEN I questioned the number I saw flash...ugh! When converted to Fahr. its 99.14! there's just NO way:wacko: So, I'm realizing my therm. has a replaceable battery (thought it was a 6 mo. - 1yr. disposable):dohh: I know, I know..what an idiot:nope: SO, I'm going back to Walmart before bedtime and buying a new battery..sheesh...so now my diligent charting will have a missing day:growlmad:
> 
> You can change from F to C? whoa, I better not mess around b/c I'd SO do that then NOT be able to get it back.... I don't wanna have to convert everyday...NO way:wacko:
> I have the CVS brand BBT and i do NOT love it :nope: I'm not real sure I could explain WHY I don't love it, but I don't...it's SUPPOSED to have the memory deal but doesn't...it's different everytime I temp, even if I do it w/in a couple mins...it's ALWAYS lower than a NON BBT thermo..?? AND I have to leave it in my who ha for WAY to long..I'm always afraid I'll fall back asleep and it'll go the whole way in and then I'll have to go to the doc and have him fish it ou:dohh:NOT what I wanna do...it takes FOREVER to get done..like 2-4 min or something crazy like that..I WANT a new one, but I figured a BBT thermo was a BBT thermo ~which now I don't believe to be true..SO, I really have NO idea what kind to get:shrug:....don't wanna waste anymore money..
> I am soooo still just chillaxed!!! Me and DH barely even bd'd this cycle, b/c I'm just at peace about it all :happydance:(finally~peace)and am just letting it happen in NOT my timing..ya know:winkwink:I feel fine,, I have been in a suuuper great mood, having HIGH energy(unlike me(May be the weather too))
> Other than that concrete block in my lower belly that I'd like to have surgically removed..I'm GRRREAT
> 
> YES, *I* definitely look 5 months pregnant at like 6 wks...body just takes shape waay to easily/soon ~BUT I have a confession...I'm actually suuuper excited to take the shape of a pear!!!!!!!!! I've already been practicing packing on the pounds~may as not stop now:haha:
> I DO also hope this is the mo...Tate(my 4year old) was hanging out w/ me while I was getting dressed today and I was like SHEEEEESH my gut is getting HUGE. And he was like ~ what's a gut? and I patted my belly and said my belly ~ he was like~ ma, it's HUGE b/c you have my baby sister in there....I forgot to tell you that God told me that last night when I was talking to Him
> I was like :saywhat: boy...hahahahaha I mean the kid is TOO much...I was like OH realllllllly....I was like SO, did God tell you what her name is? and he said oh ha no mom, YOU have to chose THAT!!!!!!
> SO, I told him that I'll agree w/ him on that....how precious and I'm believing we WILL get some pink in my lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that is super sweet what your son said about what God told him!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that precious!!!!!!
> how you doing sweetie!!??Click to expand...

I'm doing good( still having a lot of MS yay!!) Got my blood work results back from yesterday and they are normal!! My TR wants me to stay on the progesterone pills until 14 week gestation and he wants me to go start seeing my OB doc on a regular basis. I go see my OB doc this Friday. I'm hoping to see my little pumpkin again!!! How are you doing? By the way what are you using to stop smoking? My aunt smokes a lot and I want her to stop smoking for her health but she always saying nothing works and just keeps on smoking.
:hugs:


----------



## Dash

TTC- so great that everything is going so good! It sounds like your docs have a good handle on things. Do you have other children? Was the low prog something you have had a problem with before? Just curious...

Tater- I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge that I never get to use. So I will gladly speel out a bunch nobody else cares about whenever I get the chance, lol. WTG not smoking! You doing awesome!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> TTC- so great that everything is going so good! It sounds like your docs have a good handle on things. Do you have other children? Was the low prog something you have had a problem with before? Just curious...
> 
> Tater- I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge that I never get to use. So I will gladly speel out a bunch nobody else cares about whenever I get the chance, lol. WTG not smoking! You doing awesome!

Sweet!! You will sound extra super smart to me, b/c I have no amount of knowledge about ANYTHING related to ANYTHING of great importance...you wanna know about cloth diapering, or cooking, or eyeliner...then *i"m* your girl:winkwink:

Thanks..it DOES feel good to NOT smoke..you and DH quit?? how's it going?? I gotta be honest, my lungs feel good, but my belly feels like it's housing a very LARGE concrete block:shrug:and I don't like it..it's right there where af cramps would be..ya know that feeling of reaching in and pulling the cramps out...except it's NOT cramps, it's a pain and a heaviness and I'm concerned how much weight I might gain...YIKES....10 lbs every 16 days..that's NOT looking good.....:nope:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> TTC- so great that everything is going so good! It sounds like your docs have a good handle on things. Do you have other children? Was the low prog something you have had a problem with before? Just curious...
> 
> Tater- I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge that I never get to use. So I will gladly speel out a bunch nobody else cares about whenever I get the chance, lol. WTG not smoking! You doing awesome!

I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys. I never had low prog. with any of them. I did go in to pre mature labor with my 2 nd son but he held off close to his due date. Matter of fact he'll be 9 years old tommorrow( He's the on that is all by his self in the picture with my boys on my profile pic.) and with my littlist one I had placenta previa at 12 weeks. I was on bed rest from Oct. to Dec. with him.
How are things going with you? 
I'm going to get ready for bed so I'll TTYL. Have a good night. :hugs:


----------



## Dash

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> TTC- so great that everything is going so good! It sounds like your docs have a good handle on things. Do you have other children? Was the low prog something you have had a problem with before? Just curious...
> 
> Tater- I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge that I never get to use. So I will gladly speel out a bunch nobody else cares about whenever I get the chance, lol. WTG not smoking! You doing awesome!
> 
> I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys. I never had low prog. with any of them. I did go in to pre mature labor with my 2 nd son but he held off close to his due date. Matter of fact he'll be 9 years old tommorrow( He's the on that is all by his self in the picture with my boys on my profile pic.) and with my littlist one I had placenta previa at 12 weeks. I was on bed rest from Oct. to Dec. with him.
> How are things going with you?
> I'm going to get ready for bed so I'll TTYL. Have a good night. :hugs:Click to expand...


I remember now! Its all coming back to me :blush: I knew you had 4 boys...


I dont think I will do the 2ww well- Im having a hard enough time with the wait to O :wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> TTC- so great that everything is going so good! It sounds like your docs have a good handle on things. Do you have other children? Was the low prog something you have had a problem with before? Just curious...
> 
> Tater- I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge that I never get to use. So I will gladly speel out a bunch nobody else cares about whenever I get the chance, lol. WTG not smoking! You doing awesome!
> 
> I'm a mother of 4 lovely boys. I never had low prog. with any of them. I did go in to pre mature labor with my 2 nd son but he held off close to his due date. Matter of fact he'll be 9 years old tommorrow( He's the on that is all by his self in the picture with my boys on my profile pic.) and with my littlist one I had placenta previa at 12 weeks. I was on bed rest from Oct. to Dec. with him.
> How are things going with you?
> I'm going to get ready for bed so I'll TTYL. Have a good night. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember now! Its all coming back to me :blush: I knew you had 4 boys...
> 
> 
> I dont think I will do the 2ww well- Im having a hard enough time with the wait to O :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha:you soo funny!!!
it's def easier said than done...to not freak out and be cool about it all
:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater i am so proud of you. I know its not easy. I have been watching my hubby over the last month trying to quit. He was smoking 2 packs a day and is down to 3 or 4 smokes. He says he can tell a big difference. He is using Sunflower seeds to help him so he isn't eating everything in sight. It seems to help him. 
TTC I am so happy for you. Hopefully you do get to see your lil one again soon. 
I have never heard of giving an HCG shot to help with the pregnancy. I have heard of getting them to help with O time. 
I am going to go and get my blood drawn again this morning. Just for piece of mind. Only because I still don't see any signs of a MC and the pain is getting better. As I think the vast magority was the KS, and now that they are gone I feel better. I still have some pain on the left front side. But it isn't as bad as it was. I just keep praying that maybe I had more then 1 baby in there cause I was taking clomid and that possibly if that was the case it can still turn itself around. Anyway I will let you girls know. Yes I am sure at this point I sound crazy and desperate.. :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sweetlissa: Not ONE of us here think you're crazy:hugs: we've all been around here enough to know how difficult it can be to get preggers and sustain a healthy little one for 9 months...we're TOTALLY behind you girl:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

Gooood morning girls :friends:

Sooo, I'm a lil ehh about my temps....I'm not freaking out, I'm not stressing, I'm JUST saying they are not right...I don't know WHAT to make of them...not THEM, today I guess I mean.
Other than that..I'm great...it's NOT snowing or freeze raining, blowing or below zero in PA today and I have more things to be thankful for than I can count:happydance: 
How are my TR sisters doing today? thinking of each and every one of you!!!!!
:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Got my numbers back and they were at 68. Slowly dropping which I seem to be accepting better. Thank you ladies for having my back. 
** Tater. your temps are still ok. I would expect to see them go back up tomorrow.


----------



## Dash

:hugs: Lissa.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

It my second oldest sons birthday:cake: today . I can't believe he 9 years old. How time flys by fast.


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, I have missed all you ladies! We are trying to sell a house we rent and between wrangling with our rental management company to get them to repair damages by the tenant and getting them to actually bill the tenant's deposit and then meeting with our home inspector, contractors, (we had the house inspected on the front end to go ahead and make any repairs the house needs and price it to sell so that it moves QUICKLY) roofers, painters, etc...it's taken up every spare moment of my time! AGHHH!

But I am going back to read now to see what I missed and respond to all you ladies...be back when I am finished reading!


----------



## mommax3

Tater if anything could'nt that be implantation dip? and if not sweetlissa says its all good and we know she is the bomb at temps!
TTC Happy birthday to your son, Its so sad that they grow so fast I find myself getting really emotional around bday time. I use to be tough now im just a cry baby
I am soooo excited for you 9 weeks preggo what a great milestone for a TR girl!!!!
Sweet lissa i know its sad that your losing your baby but now you know you CAN get pregnant and they say your more fertile after a mc and the fact that your body is doing it on its own is really great. keep your focus and the finish line in site :)
faith how you doin? Have you o'd yet?
Hi to dash future and saga!!!!!
afm I feel alot better im sure by tomorrow I will be ready to get it on!!! saturday starts our bding week I hope we get er done this month I hate sex now!!!! The fun is gone lol


----------



## mommax3

saga temps look good :)


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Tater if anything could'nt that be implantation dip? and if not sweetlissa says its all good and we know she is the bomb at temps!
> TTC Happy birthday to your son, Its so sad that they grow so fast I find myself getting really emotional around bday time. I use to be tough now im just a cry baby
> I am soooo excited for you 9 weeks preggo what a great milestone for a TR girl!!!!
> Sweet lissa i know its sad that your losing your baby but now you know you CAN get pregnant and they say your more fertile after a mc and the fact that your body is doing it on its own is really great. keep your focus and the finish line in site :)
> faith how you doin? Have you o'd yet?
> Hi to dash future and saga!!!!!
> afm I feel alot better im sure by tomorrow I will be ready to get it on!!! saturday starts our bding week I hope we get er done this month I hate sex now!!!! The fun is gone lol

???? I would say no..:nope:all I can think is that I missed my prog cream last night...apparently I crashed out...BUT I use 1tsp/day...1/2 in the am and 1/2 in pm...but skipped pm...?? would it BE THAT drastic missing 1/2 tsp??? whoa...if that's the case I better get a heftier dosage like ASAP when I get a bfp....

HI sag:hi: missed ya girl!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

SWEETLISSA... NOoooooonnnnneeee thinks you are crazy OR desperate..
We'd all be having same to similar feelings and hey, we ALL know ANYTHING can happen...even the "im"possible!!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK girls I just thought I'd share this with ya!!!
it BLEW my and thank GOODNESS that insurance covered it...But we got our Insurance "explanation of benefits" from the HSG and WOWZA...
OK the X-ray w/ 1 service was $236.00 
Operating room service w/1 service was $297.00
and Pharmacy Service w/ 10 services was $1420.00
ID even KNOW what the Pharmacy service would have been for $1420.00....this was all for the HSG which totaled $1,953.00.... we got a separate one for the SA...
That is just craziness and any of you girls that haven't had the HSG OR have ins and WANT the HSG...just a FYI....
you get charged for being IN the operating room and also for the X-ray you have taken IN the operating room..blows my mind....


----------



## sweetlissa

WOW tater.. That is one crazy bill.. Good thing you don't have to pay it.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone!!! I've been searching and searching for days on this site for this forum. I'm so happy. I had my TR in Nov. I'm so depressed about not getting my bfp. I'm thinking about requesting clomid because although I chart...opk...check cm...etc etc I can't seem to get my OV day. Sometimes I will go with out a true + opk then this month I had +'s on week and then again on another week! It's a mess. DH hates ttc now and I"m ready to request my HSg in May at my 6 month mark. I live 3000 miles from North Carolina where the best TR Dr. is supposed to be and had my procedure done by someone with the exact same qualifications, years in training, and accrediation but am doubting the outcome. I also got a staph infection in my incission 5 weeks after the surgery so that has me convinced that everything inside me is a mess too. I worry about every little twinge and pain and am more or less losing my mind over all of this. I keep thinking darn it I should have just done stupid IVF!


----------



## Dash

:wave: Hi ready! Don't be discouraged- a few of the girls here had their TR's done before you and haven't got their BFP's either. I'm sorry to hear about your complications after surgery- did they ever tell if it was the fault of the doctor?


----------



## tatertahelon

welcome ready:wave:

TR is nothing to take lightly~~it's an emotional journey to say the least..I think all of us here except for chica(she hasnt had her surgery yet)have been at one extreme emotion or major freak out...we've gone from happy to sad, to insane to peaceful....it's really awesome to have this thread...if I had to tell DH stuff I release to you girls his head would probably pop :pop: off
theres never TMI here...complaints, freakouts - good OR bad-tears, rants, vents, stories, questions, answers, opinions etc etc etc are ALWAYS welcome!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi Ready :) Welcome. This is a wonderful bunch of girls. We are all here to help each other. I know if it wasn't for these girls over the last week. I probably would be divorced.LOL.. And most likely homeless becuase I would have drove my husband crazy. I have vented many times over the last week. And these girls have never judged. I just found them no more than 3 weeks ago. Good luck and try to relax. Stressing about it actually can hinder the process. I know that is easier said then done. I had my TR in October 2010. And I just started to MC this past Saturday. If you chart I would love to have your link. FertilityFriend.com is a great site. And You can ask all the girls I love to look at charts and give you imput...


----------



## future_numan

First off, Lissa:hugs: I am so sorry this is such a tough time for you !

tater, :yipee: for you staying smoke free:yipee: and that bill was insane:huh: Here in Canada we have free health care[-o&lt; and that was covered for me.

Ready:wave: Welcome sweetie. It can be so frustrating living month to month with the worries of conceiving:hugs2:

Saga, miss ya, girl:friends:


TTC, :cake: Happy Birthday to your lil' big guy...time just flys doesn't it !!

Dash, I think you and I are close in our cycles, I am due to OV in the next day or two I think...thank goodness for OPK

Faith, did you get to the drugstore today ?


----------



## tatertahelon

lissa..i was looking at your charts...now you said 6DPO you had implant dip...BUT I was looking at the chart before..and 10DPO you had a drastic dip..now, what I'm wondering is why you didn't consider THAT to be implant...??
Oh and just curious...why did you have the NOT solid circles 5 n 6DPO last cycle?


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, Faith did u get a new thermo??!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> First off, Lissa:hugs: I am so sorry this is such a tough time for you !
> 
> tater, :yipee: for you staying smoke free:yipee: and that bill was insane:huh: Here in Canada we have free health care[-o&lt; and that was covered for me.
> 
> Ready:wave: Welcome sweetie. It can be so frustrating living month to month with the worries of conceiving:hugs2:
> 
> Saga, miss ya, girl:friends:
> 
> 
> TTC, :cake: Happy Birthday to your lil' big guy...time just flys doesn't it !!
> 
> Dash, I think you and I are close in our cycles, I am due to OV in the next day or two I think...thank goodness for OPK
> 
> Faith, did you get to the drugstore today ?

FREE health care..whoa..how do I sign up for THAT!!??
I know~ a bit ridiculous:wacko:but Insurance DID pay for it, so we didn't have too. PTL b/c it wouldn't have ever happened if we did....
I forget are you temping..hooked in w/ FF at all?
:friends:


----------



## future_numan

No, tater I don't temp.. with Emily teething and being up several times a night I don't find I get a proper reading !


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> No, tater I don't temp.. with Emily teething and being up several times a night I don't find I get a proper reading !

True, that probably WOULD be more frustrating...trying to temp and having it not work out...did she just turn 1?!?!?!?! 
She's SO cute:kiss:


----------



## Dash

Yeah future, I would say our cycles are pretty close! Faith is right before me, and Momma right after I believe?

I should O soon. Lots of EWCM today :thumbup: Since I chucked the old OPK's I have had any + yet.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Okay, I have missed all you ladies! We are trying to sell a house we rent and between wrangling with our rental management company to get them to repair damages by the tenant and getting them to actually bill the tenant's deposit and then meeting with our home inspector, contractors, (we had the house inspected on the front end to go ahead and make any repairs the house needs and price it to sell so that it moves QUICKLY) roofers, painters, etc...it's taken up every spare moment of my time! AGHHH!
> 
> But I am going back to read now to see what I missed and respond to all you ladies...be back when I am finished reading!

 Saga nice to hear from you!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi everyone!!! I've been searching and searching for days on this site for this forum. I'm so happy. I had my TR in Nov. I'm so depressed about not getting my bfp. I'm thinking about requesting clomid because although I chart...opk...check cm...etc etc I can't seem to get my OV day. Sometimes I will go with out a true + opk then this month I had +'s on week and then again on another week! It's a mess. DH hates ttc now and I"m ready to request my HSg in May at my 6 month mark. I live 3000 miles from North Carolina where the best TR Dr. is supposed to be and had my procedure done by someone with the exact same qualifications, years in training, and accrediation but am doubting the outcome. I also got a staph infection in my incission 5 weeks after the surgery so that has me convinced that everything inside me is a mess too. I worry about every little twinge and pain and am more or less losing my mind over all of this. I keep thinking darn it I should have just done stupid IVF!

:hi: and welcome ready!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Tater i am so proud of you. I know its not easy. I have been watching my hubby over the last month trying to quit. He was smoking 2 packs a day and is down to 3 or 4 smokes. He says he can tell a big difference. He is using Sunflower seeds to help him so he isn't eating everything in sight. It seems to help him.
> TTC I am so happy for you. Hopefully you do get to see your lil one again soon.
> I have never heard of giving an HCG shot to help with the pregnancy. I have heard of getting them to help with O time.
> I am going to go and get my blood drawn again this morning. Just for piece of mind. Only because I still don't see any signs of a MC and the pain is getting better. As I think the vast magority was the KS, and now that they are gone I feel better. I still have some pain on the left front side. But it isn't as bad as it was. I just keep praying that maybe I had more then 1 baby in there cause I was taking clomid and that possibly if that was the case it can still turn itself around. Anyway I will let you girls know. Yes I am sure at this point I sound crazy and desperate.. :)

Lissa you don't sound crazy or desperate.:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

ready welcome! i agree with tater we are always riding the rollercoaster of emotions on this journey :( I had my reversal in october and still have not gotten a Bfp :( I know the feeling all to well of wishing i did ivf instead nobody ever told me how hard this would be.
you will feel such relief being on this thread everyone here knows exactly what you are feeling and nothing is off limits here.
AFM holy im an eating machine today I really have eaten everything in site today and for my millionth thing after dinner i had a brownie sunday yum yum!!!! good god let me get preggo soon so I dont have to work off this gut before summer


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Tater if anything could'nt that be implantation dip? and if not sweetlissa says its all good and we know she is the bomb at temps!
> TTC Happy birthday to your son, Its so sad that they grow so fast I find myself getting really emotional around bday time. I use to be tough now im just a cry baby
> I am soooo excited for you 9 weeks preggo what a great milestone for a TR girl!!!!
> Sweet lissa i know its sad that your losing your baby but now you know you CAN get pregnant and they say your more fertile after a mc and the fact that your body is doing it on its own is really great. keep your focus and the finish line in site :)
> faith how you doin? Have you o'd yet?
> Hi to dash future and saga!!!!!
> afm I feel alot better im sure by tomorrow I will be ready to get it on!!! saturday starts our bding week I hope we get er done this month I hate sex now!!!! The fun is gone lol

Good luck this weekend I hope you catch the eggie! Tons of :dust:!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> ready welcome! i agree with tater we are always riding the rollercoaster of emotions on this journey :( I had my reversal in october and still have not gotten a Bfp :( I know the feeling all to well of wishing i did ivf instead nobody ever told me how hard this would be.
> you will feel such relief being on this thread everyone here knows exactly what you are feeling and nothing is off limits here.
> AFM holy im an eating machine today I really have eaten everything in site today and for my millionth thing after dinner i had a brownie sunday yum yum!!!! good god let me get preggo soon so I dont have to work off this gut before summer

mmmm a brownie suday that sounds yummy!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi: Dash, Faith and Future! I hope all is going well ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> OK girls I just thought I'd share this with ya!!!
> it BLEW my and thank GOODNESS that insurance covered it...But we got our Insurance "explanation of benefits" from the HSG and WOWZA...
> OK the X-ray w/ 1 service was $236.00
> Operating room service w/1 service was $297.00
> and Pharmacy Service w/ 10 services was $1420.00
> ID even KNOW what the Pharmacy service would have been for $1420.00....this was all for the HSG which totaled $1,953.00.... we got a separate one for the SA...
> That is just craziness and any of you girls that haven't had the HSG OR have ins and WANT the HSG...just a FYI....
> you get charged for being IN the operating room and also for the X-ray you have taken IN the operating room..blows my mind....

Thats crazy! Thank goodness for your insurance Tater!! :hugs:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Thank you so much I already feel better having found all of you. I'm so glad I'm not the only one feeling insane once in a while. My dh is so tired of talking about pee sticks and BDing. It's really draining us. I just can't help to think oh my we have spent so much on something that may not work. Everywhere I go there's pregnant women, baby items, women talking about their babies etc etc. We couldn't even escape it at dinner last week during our little date night. The couple next to us were talking all about birth centers and what they wanted to do. I just sat there thinking why me?! I've had symptoms and then nothing and my chart...what a disaster. I have one on fertility friend but I don't know how to post it on here. I also don't know how to send private messages to others. I'm having such a melt down.


----------



## mommax3

ReadyWithLove said:


> Thank you so much I already feel better having found all of you. I'm so glad I'm not the only one feeling insane once in a while. My dh is so tired of talking about pee sticks and BDing. It's really draining us. I just can't help to think oh my we have spent so much on something that may not work. Everywhere I go there's pregnant women, baby items, women talking about their babies etc etc. We couldn't even escape it at dinner last week during our little date night. The couple next to us were talking all about birth centers and what they wanted to do. I just sat there thinking why me?! I've had symptoms and then nothing and my chart...what a disaster. I have one on fertility friend but I don't know how to post it on here. I also don't know how to send private messages to others. I'm having such a melt down.

Like I said we have all felt that way I know the feeling all to well my best friend and other friend are both 5 months preggo the plan was for us ll to be preggo together but I droped the ball on that one lol and they both just found out the sex and im very happy for them but soooo jelous:blush: We all have low moments but you will pull yourself togehter and keep on plugging through :hugs: In fertility friend click on chart and in the left hand column it says sharing click on that then it says ticker click on that and if you go into bnbs quick links and go into your signiture thats whrere you post it, I hope that helps as far as temping sweetlissa is the go to girl here im very new and shitty at it :dohh: sending messages you click on who you want to send a message to it will take you to there profile then in there it will say private message. I hope this helps and dont worry we all freak out if you read back into older posts you will see:blush: good luck hun and if you have any questions or concerns dont be bashfull im sure someone here can help to some extent


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Tater if anything could'nt that be implantation dip? and if not sweetlissa says its all good and we know she is the bomb at temps!
> TTC Happy birthday to your son, Its so sad that they grow so fast I find myself getting really emotional around bday time. I use to be tough now im just a cry baby
> I am soooo excited for you 9 weeks preggo what a great milestone for a TR girl!!!!
> Sweet lissa i know its sad that your losing your baby but now you know you CAN get pregnant and they say your more fertile after a mc and the fact that your body is doing it on its own is really great. keep your focus and the finish line in site :)
> faith how you doin? Have you o'd yet?
> Hi to dash future and saga!!!!!
> afm I feel alot better im sure by tomorrow I will be ready to get it on!!! saturday starts our bding week I hope we get er done this month I hate sex now!!!! The fun is gone lol
> 
> Good luck this weekend I hope you catch the eggie! Tons of :dust:!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks sooo much I hope that dust helps :)


----------



## Sagapo75

It's been a crazy couple of days and I miss you ALL so much!

*Future: * Emily is absolutely adorable! And I cannot imagine having free health care! You said if nothing has happened by June, then you would be going back to the fertility specialist...ME TOO. It'll be May or June for me too...not because I don't think it will happen, but because of our ages...my hubby is 42 this year and he said he was horrified to think he'd be 52, at least, when our child is 10...so...we'll be getting some assistance if it hasn't happened by then...

*Ready: * Hello and welcome! This has definitely been an emotional journey for all of us...I don't know what I would do without the girls on this board. We are all here for each other and manage to keep everyone's heads on straight...haha...it helps to be able to come vent and know there is no judgment. It'll help you too. I am really glad you found us.

*Faith:* I still think it is very cool that you get to travel with your hubby. And GIRL SCOUT COOKIES! My hubby just told me he is bringing some home tonight! AGHHHH! My weakness! Especially the peanut butter patties!

*Momma:* I cannot believe your doctor so callously told you to basically get over it because TL is permanent! And I am so happy to hear that your tubes are open! How wonderful! And I agree with Dash...most likely, we ALL have a little scar tissue...but as long as the tubes are open, they will try and push that egg down...:hugs:

*Sweetlissa:* I am so sorry for your loss...I wish there was something I could say or do to make it all better for you. I am so glad that you have such a wonderful support system. Your hubby sounds so sweet and attentive...you are so lucky. And your mother-in-law and kids sound fantastic too! And you are NOT crazy, nor do you sound crazy, for hoping for a miracle. 

*Dash:* I did have signs of O. But my temps were so screwed up from not sleeping that I really had to rely on CM and other body signs. Everything was just weird this month...usually when I get the LH surge, my boobs get tender and stay that way until AF. BUT, not this time...nothing. I do think I O'd though...I just don't know what day...I think on day 12, but not sure. And you know what? I hope all YOUR wishing pays off too...and SOON!

*Tater: * So glad you are still smoke free! Woohoo, Girl! How awesome! :happydance: And if you are worried about the extra pounds, come to "Booty Bootcamp", otherwise known as MY HOUSE! Hahaha! I can help you lose those 8! I loved what your son told you about his dream...that was just the sweetest thing...and I hope you really do have a girl. That would be so wonderful. And I saw the bill for the HSG! Holy Moly! Thank God for insurance!!!

*TTCbaby: * NINE WEEKS! Yaaayyy! So glad for your normal levels and so happy for you. And I loved seeing your cute bump! Happy happy birthday to your son!

I hope I didn't miss anyone...

As for me...things have just been nuts around here. But I am glad because it gives me other things to think about...I don't have time to think about TTC...and that's good because I didn't even try this month...I really didn't even notate any BDing except for when I thought I might have ovulated...it was nice this month to take a break...and if we wanted to BD it was because we wanted to...not because we had to...and it has been nice.

Other than dealing with trying to sell a house...and all the craziness that goes along with it...I got a new bed delivered on Friday. I ordered this bed back in January...it was my DREAM bed...it's an upholstered bed...headboard, footboard, and rails all upholstered...the headboard is tufted...and 2 inches taller than me...so BEAUTIFUL! It was supposed to be a light, creamy beige...very light...and I waited for WEEKS for them to make it....and so I got it in on Friday...and when it got to my house, it was a CELERY GREEN! AGHHH! So, they had to come pick it up today...and it will be another 4 to 6 weeks before I get the right one...oh well, eh? It was worth it because when the delivery guys were here, one was talking to me about his kids and he asked me how many I had. I said three and then I told him their ages and he said, "YOU have a 12 year old???" I said yep, I sure do. And then he said he would not have guessed that because he thought I was 25 or 26. I don't know if he meant it...he was probably just being nice...but I'll take it! He's my new best friend...haha...kidding!


----------



## Sagapo75

I'm going to put the kids to bed and then get on the treadmill...I was so busy that I didn't have a chance to run today...but I will talk to you ladies in the morning. I don't have a THING in the world to do tomorrow...WHEW! And I am excited about THAT!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> I'm going to put the kids to bed and then get on the treadmill...I was so busy that I didn't have a chance to run today...but I will talk to you ladies in the morning. I don't have a THING in the world to do tomorrow...WHEW! And I am excited about THAT!

Sag, SO great to have your pretty lil face back on here now!!!!!! It IS good to be busy...i like it when it comes in spurts too...not ALWAYS busy but NOT always bored...
We also did NOT try this cycle and it was SOOO great and refreshing!!!! LOVE NOT trying although probably WON'T last forever...:nope: but off and on is better than stressing ALL days....

If I was close to bootie bootcamp I'd be there.....And, by now that 8 HAS to have turned into 12...I'm ridiculous I mean FO REAL...:wacko:I HOPE Tate IS right about baby sister b/c at least THEN I will have a reason to be fat :holly:
I look 5 mo preggers..if *I* took a pic of MY "bump" you would CRACK up..it's bad..it's ugly and I CAN'T stop~need like FA Food anonymous... anyway...Dh is gone this whole week and I told him tonight I'm so large..he won't recognize me :(
Glad your back sweetie!!!!
:friends:


----------



## Dash

Saga! :hugs: Love having you around, glad you popped in! Sounds like you and tate are having stress free months. Its good to do every once in a while, especially if you have been trying for a while- nothing sucks the fun out of life like planning around ovulation.

Tate- I'm sure you look great- relax about your body, don't let it get to you....you have made some AMAZING changes this last few weeks, be proud!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow! what a busy, busy thread today:) I wish I could reply/comment on everyone's happenings tonight but it's almost 11pm and dh is waiting patiently for me:haha:...I have now entered the DREADED tax season and have lots of paperwork to do:cry: I will be back tomorrow to catch up:thumbup:

Welcome Ready:hi: so happy you found our fabulous group! I couldn't manage without these gals:hugs: I feel like we all know each other and yet, we aren't even on first name basis :rofl: Oh how I love the world wide web:) It keeps my hubby from going craaazy...he just doesn't understand all we have to do to get our BFPs:)

Good night:sleep:

Btw, I bought a NEW battery today for my thermo...can't wait to see what the temp says tomorrow:wacko:...


----------



## ReadyWithLove

I was reading back into what others were saying.

Mamma it's such a good thing that your tubes are open. I've read too that right after a HSG you may have a better chance. The word scar tissue just enrages me! I was told that on my left tube he was able to reconnect it in a better spot but with the right tube it was reconnected high up. I don't know the location though. The whole thing is frustrating. Are you in a position that you can do IVF? We aren't really and it breaks my heart. 

Dash - My staph infection. Well it happened about 5 weeks after the surgery. I don't think it was because of the doctor. I feel happy about the doctor I chose but he had a doctor that helped him during the surgery and I actually met him during my follow up. I didn't like him at all. As for my staph infection it was the strangest thing. All the way on the left side of my scar a tiny bit of suture was sticking out and would stick on my underwear or clothing. This is about 2 weeks after by the way. So I went to my regular OB and she tried to clip it. That's where everything went bad. When she pulled up onto it the edge of the incision became furious. It didn't get worse but it didn't get better either. Then 5 weeks in or 3 weeks after the first attempt at trying to clip the little poking suture the middle of my incision got this huge red bump on it. It kept getting worse and worse. My regular OB had me do heat packs to draw the infection towards the surface then they cut it open again right over the red bump. While I was numbed up they also opened the left side suture where the orgional irritation began and found that the little surgical knot was causing the irritation and also caused the irritation where the big red infected bump in the middle began. I hope all of that makes sence. But right after I was cut open and my incision healed right away. It actually looks the same which amazed me because after they opened it they left it open to drain and clean. I don't think I have a problem with the suture material neccessarly either. You see I had a tummy tuck 3 years ago so I literally do not have any body fat on my stomach. As a result when they sewed me up the sutures were directly under the surface (most people have some body fat to cover up the material putting them back together) and having the left end open because of the irritating knot probably left the entire incision at risk. It's been a mess but it's fine now. My incision looks normal and feels fairly soft. 

Here is my chart. Last month we were unable to BD because DH was out of town. This month has been a disaster. Look at all of those +opks! I usually have 30-35 day cycles. I don't like this unknown actual O time though. I have an appointment with my OB in a few weeks and I'm going to ask about clomid. Let me know what you think...
Whoops I forgot how to post my chart. I'll copy/paste it in a min after I reread how to do it.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

What a strange week. I've been getting so up set. All I do is pee in a cup!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32f153


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Oh and more about my surgery. I had my tubes cauterized in Oct 2007 and then like I said my TR was in Nov 2010. I have 6cm left on both sides. I'm also totally convinced that I've done something to mess up the surgery. We waited to BD for 1 month and it was really painful in an around the abdominal area of the surgery. I also had a cold during/after the surgery and am worried coughing ripped my tubes apart. In addition I was probably moving around too much or maybe lifting too many things after the surgery too. I googled everywhere if I could rip the tubes apart or not...didn't find anything. In many ways I wish I could have an HSG and just know what's going on in there. I'm very impatient I know and I'm also going a little nuts. I've O'ed 3 times on one side too! This month was the most painful. In many ways I wish AF would just show up so I could start over. I bought the smiley face CB opk's and that fertility book everyone recommends. I'm spending so much money on pee sticks and gadgets.


----------



## mommax3

REady im not chart expert but yours looks alot like mine and this is my second month charting. the first month I was like wth all the other girls temps are not so nuts I must be doing something wrong but I really dont think so I think thats just how we roll! Maybe seeet lissa will weigh in later :)
Also many of us have alot of pain around O on one specific side since surgury its not actually us oing from that side it just seems to be a new tr pain in the butt! I asked my gyno if it was possible that I was oing 5 times in a row on the same side and he said no! it is possible to o from the same side but not every month so perhaps you are having the same pain some of us have to suffer with :( Mine actually starts around o and lasts about a week to 2 weeks and for the first few months it had me convinced I was preggo.
Saga ugh! what a pain I bet you were so excited to see the delivery guy with your headboard! At least you had a confidence boost out of it:) make sure you look super hot when he comes back maybe he will let you know how skinny you are lol any lil boost to keep us feeling young and hot :)


----------



## sweetlissa

ReadyWithLove said:


> What a strange week. I've been getting so up set. All I do is pee in a cup!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32f153

Ok so I looked at your chart that is kinda crazy. But what can happen is you get a lil surge of LH and then it goes away. Comes back again and that is when you O. It doesn't happen every month. Hardly ever happens infact. Your Bding looks good. I would start temping around CD10 just so you have something to go off of. Hope this helps. Baby dust to you. Also you can O only twice from the same side in a row. As far as the HSG you can have it done at any time. And you can not rip your tubes. I know we all worry about it. But I asked 2 different docs and they both told me that they are so far inside your body that there is no chance of that happening. I would give it another month of charting and also some people use FMU for OPK's and some don't. I am one of those that never has FMU because I am up atleast once at night to go Pee. So I take them in the morning. Sometimes when I see it is getting closer I will take one about 4p.m. that way there is no more than 10 hours inbetween.


----------



## sweetlissa

:cry:Well its offical, I woke up at 3 this morning and was spotting. And this morning it is very light. I am actually releaved that my body is taking care of this on its own. So now onto TTC again. I am not sure if we will try this month or not. I guess we will see how I am feeling when it gets to be that time. Again thank you ladies for listening to me. I am going to the doc today and I will let you know what the new doc says. :angel:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> :cry:Well its offical, I woke up at 3 this morning and was spotting. And this morning it is very light. I am actually releaved that my body is taking care of this on its own. So now onto TTC again. I am not sure if we will try this month or not. I guess we will see how I am feeling when it gets to be that time. Again thank you ladies for listening to me. I am going to the doc today and I will let you know what the new doc says. :angel:

:cry:so sorry for you and your family:hugs: it's good that your body is doing this naturally though...my sis had a d&c and it was really hard for her to go through...

Take the time you need to rest and mourn the loss:cry: I know everyone is different, but I will say, I had a M/C (before TL) at 9 weeks...and got pg again the next cycle...the dr. suggested waiting 2-3 months before trying again and although we weren't REALLY trying, we weren't preventing. We have our sweet dd as a result:flower:

I'll be praying for you:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

ReadyWithLove said:


> What a strange week. I've been getting so up set. All I do is pee in a cup!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32f153

I just looked at your chart and saw all your +opks. Are you using a digital? Just curious...but besides that...did you know that opks can also detect pregnancy and that if you are getting multiple positives throughout the month, it is recommended that you take a pregnancy test? Have you tested lately?


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> :cry:Well its offical, I woke up at 3 this morning and was spotting. And this morning it is very light. I am actually releaved that my body is taking care of this on its own. So now onto TTC again. I am not sure if we will try this month or not. I guess we will see how I am feeling when it gets to be that time. Again thank you ladies for listening to me. I am going to the doc today and I will let you know what the new doc says. :angel:

I am so sorry, Sweetlissa. I hate it that you are having to go through this. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> REady im not chart expert but yours looks alot like mine and this is my second month charting. the first month I was like wth all the other girls temps are not so nuts I must be doing something wrong but I really dont think so I think thats just how we roll! Maybe seeet lissa will weigh in later :)
> Also many of us have alot of pain around O on one specific side since surgury its not actually us oing from that side it just seems to be a new tr pain in the butt! I asked my gyno if it was possible that I was oing 5 times in a row on the same side and he said no! it is possible to o from the same side but not every month so perhaps you are having the same pain some of us have to suffer with :( Mine actually starts around o and lasts about a week to 2 weeks and for the first few months it had me convinced I was preggo.
> Saga ugh! what a pain I bet you were so excited to see the delivery guy with your headboard! At least you had a confidence boost out of it:) make sure you look super hot when he comes back maybe he will let you know how skinny you are lol any lil boost to keep us feeling young and hot :)

HAHAHA! You crack me up! The guy was older, so I am thinking maybe he could not see me clearly because of his cataracts or something...haha...but I am still taking it anyway! He sure brightened my day! And my new bed will be here in 4-6 weeks...I attached a picture of it...can you IMAGINE it coming in celery GREEN? It was supposed to be just like the picture...and I don't mind waiting for it...I have wanted this bed FOREVER and it we will have it for the next 20 years...so I was not about to settle for it in the wrong color...True love waits, eh? And I TRULY love this bed!
 



Attached Files:







Vanguard Cleo Bed.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## future_numan

Saga, my DH is also 42 so that is why we only TTC for a year after TR before we turned to fertility treatments. He was afraid to be 55 yrs old with a 10yr old:haha: We had only planned on having one baby but now that she is here we decided we wanted one more:dohh:
That looks awsome !! Hopefully the finally get it right !

lissa, :cry: so sorry sweetie:hugs: I think everyone has diferent advice on when to start TTC again so you do what is best for you !

Ready, I can be so hard not to look at every little pain and twitch as something could be wrong after the surgery. I had gone to the grocery store about one week after the TR and I was convinced I had torn the internal stitches on the tubes because I sneezed:dohh:
I only have one tube and it is only 4cm long but we have Emily !!!
We can drive ourselves crazy:wacko:

tater, Good for you for staying smoke free:hugs: a couple of extra pounds is still better than one ciggy ! I found when I quit that day 5 was the worst after that it was more breaking the habit of WHEN I smoked ! You can do it, girly !

Faith, Are you an Accountant ? My oldest daughter is in her thrid year of University majoring in Accounting with a minor in Arts.

Dash, :hugs: you always have the nicest things to say to everbody:hugs:

:kiss: to everyone else

We are off to get a family portrait done today. We have never had them done together with DH and myself it has always been just Emily or all the kids together..so it should be fun ! 
We live pretty far outside of a major city so we try to get everything we want done while we are in the area so Emily is going for her one year jab / check-up later in the day so expecting a grumpy gal tonight !!


----------



## Sagapo75

ReadyWithLove said:


> Oh and more about my surgery. I had my tubes cauterized in Oct 2007 and then like I said my TR was in Nov 2010. I have 6cm left on both sides. I'm also totally convinced that I've done something to mess up the surgery. We waited to BD for 1 month and it was really painful in an around the abdominal area of the surgery. I also had a cold during/after the surgery and am worried coughing ripped my tubes apart. In addition I was probably moving around too much or maybe lifting too many things after the surgery too. I googled everywhere if I could rip the tubes apart or not...didn't find anything. In many ways I wish I could have an HSG and just know what's going on in there. I'm very impatient I know and I'm also going a little nuts. I've O'ed 3 times on one side too! This month was the most painful. In many ways I wish AF would just show up so I could start over. I bought the smiley face CB opk's and that fertility book everyone recommends. I'm spending so much money on pee sticks and gadgets.

You said the doctor who did your TR was a long way away, right? Would it be possible for you to find a fertility doctor in your area? I think it might be helpful if you made an appointment, tell him/her everything about your complications after TR and your concerns about your open tubes, and I just bet you they will do an HSG if you are not already preggers...I don't blame you, I'd want to know too, just for peace of mind. I bet your tubes ARE open though...but it would make you feel better just to know.:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

future_numan said:


> Saga, my DH is also 42 so that is why we only TTC for a year after TR before we turned to fertility treatments. He was afraid to be 55 yrs old with a 10yr old:haha: We had only planned on having one baby but now that she is here we decided we wanted one more:dohh:
> That looks awsome !! Hopefully the finally get it right !
> 
> lissa, :cry: so sorry sweetie:hugs: I think everyone has diferent advice on when to start TTC again so you do what is best for you !
> 
> Ready, I can be so hard not to look at every little pain and twitch as something could be wrong after the surgery. I had gone to the grocery store about one week after the TR and I was convinced I had torn the internal stitches on the tubes because I sneezed:dohh:
> I only have one tube and it is only 4cm long but we have Emily !!!
> We can drive ourselves crazy:wacko:
> 
> tater, Good for you for staying smoke free:hugs: a couple of extra pounds is still better than one ciggy ! I found when I quit that day 5 was the worst after that it was more breaking the habit of WHEN I smoked ! You can do it, girly !
> 
> Faith, Are you an Accountant ? My oldest daughter is in her thrid year of University majoring in Accounting with a minor in Arts.
> 
> Dash, :hugs: you always have the nicest things to say to everbody:hugs:
> 
> :kiss: to everyone else
> 
> We are off to get a family portrait done today. We have never had them done together with DH and myself it has always been just Emily or all the kids together..so it should be fun !
> We live pretty far outside of a major city so we try to get everything we want done while we are in the area so Emily is going for her one year jab / check-up later in the day so expecting a grumpy gal tonight !!

Oh no! I always hated having to take the kids for their shots! Poor Emily! And a family portrait sounds wonderful! We haven't had one done either...I hope Emily is not grumpy tonight...


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow! what a busy, busy thread today:) I wish I could reply/comment on everyone's happenings tonight but it's almost 11pm and dh is waiting patiently for me:haha:...I have now entered the DREADED tax season and have lots of paperwork to do:cry: I will be back tomorrow to catch up:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome Ready:hi: so happy you found our fabulous group! I couldn't manage without these gals:hugs: I feel like we all know each other and yet, we aren't even on first name basis :rofl: Oh how I love the world wide web:) It keeps my hubby from going craaazy...he just doesn't understand all we have to do to get our BFPs:)
> 
> Good night:sleep:
> 
> Btw, I bought a NEW battery today for my thermo...can't wait to see what the temp says tomorrow:wacko:...

Yaaay for a new battery! I can't wait to see your temps too. What kind of battery does it take? Is it like a watch battery?


----------



## mommax3

Can somebody check out my chart to please :) I have been so good about taking it at the same time every morning and still its all up and down


----------



## Dash

Good Morning girls! Ok, maybe its not morning for some of you its afternoon...but its morning here.

Ready- relax, girl! I asked about tearing the tubes too- and the docs exact words are "tearing is for muscles, your tubes are not muscular tissue". It makes total sense too, we cant flex or stretch our tubes because of their placement. Its impossible! That is one thing I for sure wouldn't worry about. For those who got pg so easily before TR its hard not to panic when its not the same way after- and these girls know, lol...there has been a fair share of monthly freak outs, which I am currently having (haha), and there's nothing but support here.



AFM, I wish I never would have peed on those stupid OPK's. Yeah, I said it! I had those faint + a few days ago before I thought I should be O'ing, some EWCM yesterday which made me think O time was near, and NOTHING today....nothing at all. Anybody have any suggestions or ideas? Does BDing effect the way CM will show? It usually lasts for days for me. I was trying to BD every other day until O time but now :wacko: I guess I will wait out the next few days and see what happens...


----------



## tatertahelon

hi :hi: girls
Phew I missed a lot~ slept:sleep: in this morning!!!!:happydance:
So, Saga, LOVE your bed. I LIKE celery green...But that's ME!!! and it's NOT MY bed!!!!:nope: how ya feeling anyway? NOOOO early testing right!?!??!?!!/ Did you have any spotting this cycle?!?! 

Can someone look at MY chart too!!! I can't know..WHY is it doing what it's doing..I intentionally didn't use prog cream last night again...I don't get it....

Momma, I do NOT know about your chart?!?! Do you have a membership w/ FF? b/c you can ask the ppl there..email them and they'll get back to you..I DO it ALL the time..they love me over there:wacko:

Ready, you are a freak out just like me!!!! hahahahha:haha:no really, I go for a while and am really good, then I just get crazy and freak out about everything....It's really not worth it....I mean, really it isn't...There too much to get crazy over...so I like to try to focus on what I'm thankful for and what I *HAVE* been blessed with rather than dwelling on what I DON"T have yet and what I want....changing your thinking through the ttc process leads to A WHOLE lot more fun, enjoyment of life and sanity in relationships...mostly w/ kids and DH:thumbup:
I get to thinking in to things waaay too much...I even asked if 5 zits was a break out...I mean at the time it seemed like a good question but NOW, i'm like WHY:shrug:was I that re*a*de*..like ANY of these girls now the answer...:haha:
It's good to get everything out though..If I hadn't found this group and went through the last 3 cycles ALONE...I don't know what life would be like:shrug:
Where are you in your cycle? Ready to O??? I am confused about all those + OPKs....I confuse easily..haha, that's one thing I'm not sure I told you!

Future, have a GREAT time w/ your family today!!!! I always dreaded pic day...it makes me sweat...but always worth it!!!!


Soo love to the rest of your rocking dolls!!!!!!

Ughhhhh dreaded tax season...SOMEHOW we got WAAAY less than last year and we were NOT planning on that...not sure how it happened....?:shrug:

love, peace and blessings to you all today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Dash im no expert im just speaking for myself but when I get the ewcm Its really wet the first day then of course we bd that night and then im pretty dry so I
think that bding does effect it. Even when i did the BS finger i was crazy wet but then after bding I was dry. As far as +opk I dd have a corasponding +opk around the time of ewcm.


----------



## Dash

hmmm thanks Momma! Since we have been avoiding for the last few months I had not really paid attention to how BD effected CM. All I know is that I had it, Bd'ed and now its gone...maybe its getting some work done in there. Haha.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Good Morning girls! Ok, maybe its not morning for some of you its afternoon...but its morning here.
> 
> Ready- relax, girl! I asked about tearing the tubes too- and the docs exact words are "tearing is for muscles, your tubes are not muscular tissue". It makes total sense too, we cant flex or stretch our tubes because of their placement. Its impossible! That is one thing I for sure wouldn't worry about. For those who got pg so easily before TR its hard not to panic when its not the same way after- and these girls know, lol...there has been a fair share of monthly freak outs, which I am currently having (haha), and there's nothing but support here.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I wish I never would have peed on those stupid OPK's. Yeah, I said it! I had those faint + a few days ago before I thought I should be O'ing, some EWCM yesterday which made me think O time was near, and NOTHING today....nothing at all. Anybody have any suggestions or ideas? Does BDing effect the way CM will show? It usually lasts for days for me. I was trying to BD every other day until O time but now :wacko: I guess I will wait out the next few days and see what happens...

I shouldn't even post b/c I don't know an answer for ya...it's strange that you had ONE day of EW and then NOTHING??? sticky, creamy, or just NOTHING???...
SO, did you flip out on the OPK's BEFORE you ever got a +? I know they are stressful...maybe since yours were so up in the air you could get the CB digi's? the happy or no happy HAS to be sooooo much better than trying to decipher a darkness of a line.....:wacko:that IS so annoying!!!
IDK girl..that's annoying..I'm annoyed w/ you...gosh....
maybe you could start temping so that I can look at your chart and not know what's happening THERE either:haha:
Sorry, I wish I was more help....:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

DASH
for SOME reason, I read momma's post and it stimulated my brain...
OK, SO, when *I* had the EW this time I wasn't noticing it until I pooped...meaning, if I checked internally it wouldn't be enough to stretch, but when I POOPED, it came out so think, globs, was actually hanging, JUST like real egg whites....so it WAS up where it needed to be around my cervix~SO, maybe if you try kegels and check, or after a BM...you might find you DO have more than you think..>????


----------



## mommax3

Tater where the heck can I email someone on FF im so retarted lol I can never find anything or figure out anything grrrr 
I used the clear blue digis after trying the sticks but they are a pain in the butt too! i would get a smily face then dip again an hour later and nothing then I would do another the following day and get a smily and then a little while later what the...... I always feel unsure of everything with tcc some seem so confident with everything temping, opks cm and cervical position i am soooo not confident I just hope god takes over and relieves me of my duties lol


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma, you can only post a question to a FF guide if you have the VIP membership..so if you DO, then on the left hand side in the purple box has like menu, data, cycle, graph etc etc...there's a box called support, click on that~there's 3 options and you want the last, charting support~click on that then down toward the bottom in BLUE there is an option to send a PM to the guide, click on that type your q and send it along..they aren't ReAL fast at getting back to ya, but they WILL email you back 
:hugs2:


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> maybe you could start temping so that I can look at your chart and not know what's happening THERE either:haha:
> 
> Sorry, I wish I was more help....:hugs:

Bahaha, that really cracked me up!

I read on how to properly check for CM- and I bet not a lot of people know this, BUT the best way is to contract the pelvic floor muscles then check directly under the cervix :thumbup: and it also said CM wont always be present except for right outside or in the lip of the cervix. Which helped me a TON, and helped me find my EWCM :thumbup: that Im still having :thumbup: more thumbs up guy :thumbup: 

:thumbup:

:thumbup:

Ive been checking CM wrong this whole time! I can do cervical positioning really well because...well...I went to college to learn silly things like that...


----------



## tatertahelon

Yay!!!! so that's great....:happydance:
So you ARE still having EW then?? just wasn't noticing it externally?
:thumbup:!!!


----------



## Dash

Yeah! So I must be O'ing. I wont know the exact day...but that's fine, I'm pretty confident in my body (sometimes, lol).


----------



## mommax3

Thanks tater I sent my message off :)
Future I wanted to say have a great family day!!!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Momma &#8211; I had no idea about the pain on the same side each month being from the surgery. It makes sense though. It&#8217;s always been on my right side and began just before my first + opk. December, January, and this month it was always on the same side. I think the doctors office can see which side is Oing by looking at the ovary under the ultrasound. When I go on the 21st I&#8217;m going to ask about this. I feel as though I need more support from my OB. The TR doctor said oh just have fun and don&#8217;t chart. I can see why he would say that however it&#8217;s just not in me to be as patient as I should be. I know this is something that I need to work on though. I can&#8217;t seem to find where to look at your chart?

Sweet - :::Big Hug::: for you loss. Actually make that a :::HUGE HUG::: I am so sorry you have all of my sympathy. Thank you for taking the time to look at my chart. My temps at the beginning of my cycles are 97.6. I figured that out by looking at last cycles chart. We have just recently moved so I wasn&#8217;t as good about charting early on. My dr said I need to wait until the six month mark to have the HSG so I will make that appointment for either May or June. Just to give a little clarity to all of these doctors&#8230; I previously lived in Northern CA and had my TR Dr. there and then my OB was there too. We have moved to Southern CA as of a month ago. I now live in a tiny little town with one hospital and the only Starbucks is the in the grocery store. Not that I&#8217;m a big coffee drinker but I thought that might give you an idea of how small the town is. I go to meet my new OB, one out of two in the town, on the 21st. I&#8217;m going to ask about clomid to get a better indication for Oing. I also want to see if I can come in around O time to see if I&#8217;m even Oing. I got another + opk yesterday but didn&#8217;t bother putting it on my chart. I take 3-4 tests in one day to make sure I&#8217;m not reading things wrong. I&#8217;ve actually been doing that for the past few days. I haven&#8217;t taken one today, I didn&#8217;t feel like it. I&#8217;m using the Internet cheep ones but just bought the CB happy face one off Amazon last night. 

Saga &#8211; Thank you for looking at my chart. No I&#8217;m using the Internet cheep ones. I just bought a digital off of Amazon last night though. I&#8217;ve taken a hpt each morning&#8230;not this morning though, I&#8217;m sick of peeing in a cup&#8230;and it doesn&#8217;t show +. I got another +opk yesterday 3 times just like the last however many days since Sunday. 
I also love your bed choice. That is also what I would choose. Once in a while we come across one like it when we&#8217;re out. I want to say pottery barn and restoration hardware have similar styles and I&#8217;m always pointing them out. I love the idea of a piece of furniture being the bed. 
My TR dr is a ways away now that we have moved (about 600 miles). The closest fertility dr to me now is probably about an hour away because we live in such a tiny town. I&#8217;m going to see what my new OB says and go from there. I&#8217;m going to be pushy though and not let them say ohhh just give it time. 

Speaking of doctors did anyone go to DR. Berger in NC??? I regret so much not going to him even though he is 3500 miles away. I tried to hunt down the equivalent of him in CA and thought I found the best but now am of course doubting myself. 

Dash &#8211; Yeah I&#8217;m so worried about having ripped things apart or at least caused some kind of damage. I found a good web site with images of the uterus/tubes I&#8217;ll copy past it onto here. How far in are the tubes anyway???

Tater &#8211; You are right and I do need to focus on the happy and positive things going on. I&#8217;m going to try and start my fertility yoga soon.


----------



## tatertahelon

Saga, Faith,(anyone else) will you look at my chart..? 
thanks
:hug:
I was chart stalking a lil on FF and there wasn't ONE that was comparable to mine :shrug: And there was one that said the girl got a +HPT on 5DPO...WHAT??? I have a hard time believing that not only bc it's hard to believe but b/c her "implant dip" was 3DPO....?? anyway just thought that was crazy>.???


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Tater - You chart looks really good. What is it that you are worried about? BTW I don't think that someone can get a + hpt at 5dpo...she may have O'ed earlier than she thought. As much as I aprechiate the help of charting I don't think it's always exactly correct.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Momma - I figured out how to look at your chart. I think the sporadic up and down temps can be kind normal at the beginning.


----------



## MrsLewis2U

Hello all... My name is Janell and I just had my TR done in January 2011!!!! I am so excited about the prospects of being pregnant!! I havent felt that warmth and excitement of carrying a bundle of joy since 1998 when I had my last child and TL!!! I have had 2 flows and am in my ovulating week so wish me luck ladies because I'm going in!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dash

Hi Mrs Lewis! Good luck this month! Are you guys trying this cycle?


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi MrsLewis. Yayaya on your TR. Welcome. I'm new too as of yesterday.


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: welcome!!!!!
Great to have you!!!
we are heading to BK(date night w/ my littles)...so I gotta scoot but I'll ttyl!!!!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## mommax3

MrsLewis2U said:


> Hello all... My name is Janell and I just had my TR done in January 2011!!!! I am so excited about the prospects of being pregnant!! I havent felt that warmth and excitement of carrying a bundle of joy since 1998 when I had my last child and TL!!! I have had 2 flows and am in my ovulating week so wish me luck ladies because I'm going in!!! :happydance:

Mrs lewis :hi: welcome to our lil thread it seems to be growing fast :happydance: Us TR girls rock 
Thanks ready im hoping it calms down a little bit so FF can draw my coverline and dpo when it happens Im suppose to O on monday according to last month so we shall see


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> Tater - You chart looks really good. What is it that you are worried about? BTW I don't think that someone can get a + hpt at 5dpo...she may have O'ed earlier than she thought. As much as I aprechiate the help of charting I don't think it's always exactly correct.

I know~that + test at 5DPO...seems whack..but hey, anything can happen I guess...but my chart stalking today REALLY inspired me to NOT chart stalk anymore....those charts were crazy and not helpful...that's just a good thing right now b/c I'm doing REALLY good at NOT ss...anyway...

I'm not worried, I guess, just wondering...WHY the dip I guess....? I am convinced I have low prog and started the OTC cream last cycle...that night was THE 1st night I missed using it and then my temp dropped...so I'm like is it b/c I missed the cream?? IDK...
I WAS hoping to see it back up like the day before , but it wasn't :shrug:
why the dip??


----------



## tatertahelon

hey MRS....are you temping and charting on FF?


----------



## tatertahelon

WHOOOO signed up for FF under MY home page??????? ANY of YOU girls??????

I just got a message about it but doesn't tell me who it was......

SUUUPER curious.....


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Tater - I think the dip may be an implantation dip or a fluke. Was your room colder maybe or did you have less covers on? I think charting is helpful but not 100% accurate. Did you have your progesterone checked by the doctor before taking supplements? 
I'm furious about my crazy chart. Today I got another + opk twice. I don't have a clue as to what it means. For my opk's I let them sit for 10 minutes. The internet cheepies take a while to show up for me. I always have fairly light test lines. When I got my first +opk I did two in a row with different pee to make sure and I had DH look at them. He's my pee stick double checker. Then on Sunday I got another blazing + over and over again. I mean blazing too...unlike anything I've ever seen. That lasted for 3 days. The past two days have just been the same as the control line but not darker. As I said before though I never come close to the same as the control line so the whole thing is strange. Last months cycle was a very typical cycle for me. My ewcm was honestly hanging out of my V and was about 2-3 inches long. DH was out of town that month though so we didn't get to try that month. Then this month the opk's are going nuts. That's why I bought the happy face CB yesterday over the internet. The next cycle I'm going to cross check. I've also found that BDing before my O day or +opk disrupts my V environment. I remember because we didn't BD at all during the month (like I said he was out of town) I had the best ewcm ever. I know back to tmi but it was hanging out 2-3 inches and I noticed it right after I got out of the shower. I was like OHHH that's what it looks like.


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> Tater - I think the dip may be an implantation dip or a fluke. Was your room colder maybe or did you have less covers on? I think charting is helpful but not 100% accurate. Did you have your progesterone checked by the doctor before taking supplements?
> I'm furious about my crazy chart. Today I got another + opk twice. I don't have a clue as to what it means. For my opk's I let them sit for 10 minutes. The internet cheepies take a while to show up for me. I always have fairly light test lines. When I got my first +opk I did two in a row with different pee to make sure and I had DH look at them. He's my pee stick double checker. Then on Sunday I got another blazing + over and over again. I mean blazing too...unlike anything I've ever seen. That lasted for 3 days. The past two days have just been the same as the control line but not darker. As I said before though I never come close to the same as the control line so the whole thing is strange. Last months cycle was a very typical cycle for me. My ewcm was honestly hanging out of my V and was about 2-3 inches long. DH was out of town that month though so we didn't get to try that month. Then this month the opk's are going nuts. That's why I bought the happy face CB yesterday over the internet. The next cycle I'm going to cross check. I've also found that BDing before my O day or +opk disrupts my V environment. I remember because we didn't BD at all during the month (like I said he was out of town) I had the best ewcm ever. I know back to tmi but it was hanging out 2-3 inches and I noticed it right after I got out of the shower. I was like OHHH that's what it looks like.

HAHA:haha:YEAH, THAT IS what is looks like...just like EW!!!!!!! I thought the same thing:winkwink:
I'm NOT sure that having :sex: "interrupts" the va jay jay. may appear to externally, but internally I'm NOT sure that's accurate...BUT, that's JUST my guess, the reason I say that is b/c sometimes we(woman in general) may NOT notice CM on underwear or wiping after Peeing but it's UP inside near the cervix, right where it's Supposed to be...so it's THERE, we just may not always notice it externally....dash actually read up on that today and it was like a revelation...:thumbup:
I don't think implant...not sure if I was covered up...thinking I may not have been...
I guess I just want a "pretty" chart:haha: and it's not and I don't like it to look dumb...OH well...Faith *I* think has a pretty chart:flower:any who...are you hooked in w/ ff? I know I asked but forget what you say...watch Out, I'm a big q ask-er and most of the time I repeat myself...:dohh:


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Can somebody check out my chart to please :) I have been so good about taking it at the same time every morning and still its all up and down

Momma Your temps should settle a lil now that AF is over. They say not to temp until AF is over because your temps can be all over the place. Hope thay helps.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.


----------



## tatertahelon

SWEET SWEET LISSA
:hugs:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Sweet- I am so sorry. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

So I also just bought mucinex to help with cm. I'm going to try doing everything I can next cycle. I got the 600 mg kind with only the G... Ingredient. I wish AF would just show up so I can start on a new cycle. I feel like this one has been such a mess with all of my + opks. I figure I will know more when I have the smiley face opk.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa omg! hell yeah lawsuit I cant believe they did'nt pick that up earlier!! I say sue them then use the money for iui or ivf!!!! I hope you feel better soon, hugs


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> So I also just bought mucinex to help with cm. I'm going to try doing everything I can next cycle. I got the 600 mg kind with only the G... Ingredient. I wish AF would just show up so I can start on a new cycle. I feel like this one has been such a mess with all of my + opks. I figure I will know more when I have the smiley face opk.

I used robi and mucinex...didn't change the kind of CM I had, but increased it:thumbup:


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.

Sweelissa! Oh my GOSH! I am so sorry to hear that! How awful! I am guessing that you never had kidney stones at all??? That it was pain from the tubal all along? Honey, I am so sorry...I wish there was something I could do to make it better...my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> WHOOOO signed up for FF under MY home page??????? ANY of YOU girls??????
> 
> I just got a message about it but doesn't tell me who it was......
> 
> SUUUPER curious.....

I wasn't ME! Hahaha...someone made a booboo...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ReadyWithLove said:
> 
> 
> Tater - You chart looks really good. What is it that you are worried about? BTW I don't think that someone can get a + hpt at 5dpo...she may have O'ed earlier than she thought. As much as I aprechiate the help of charting I don't think it's always exactly correct.
> 
> I know~that + test at 5DPO...seems whack..but hey, anything can happen I guess...but my chart stalking today REALLY inspired me to NOT chart stalk anymore....those charts were crazy and not helpful...that's just a good thing right now b/c I'm doing REALLY good at NOT ss...anyway...
> 
> I'm not worried, I guess, just wondering...WHY the dip I guess....? I am convinced I have low prog and started the OTC cream last cycle...that night was THE 1st night I missed using it and then my temp dropped...so I'm like is it b/c I missed the cream?? IDK...
> I WAS hoping to see it back up like the day before , but it wasn't :shrug:
> why the dip??Click to expand...

Your chart looks really good to me! A dip like yours is okay...your temps went up again so I think your progesterone level is good. No worries.:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

MrsLewis2U said:


> Hello all... My name is Janell and I just had my TR done in January 2011!!!! I am so excited about the prospects of being pregnant!! I havent felt that warmth and excitement of carrying a bundle of joy since 1998 when I had my last child and TL!!! I have had 2 flows and am in my ovulating week so wish me luck ladies because I'm going in!!! :happydance:

Hahaha! Hi Janell! I am glad you found us and I wish you the best of luck! I am Diana and I have three children from a previous marriage...a 12 year old and 8 year old twins...got divorced in 2003...I had my TL in 2004...then met the most wonderful man in February 2008 and married in September 2009 in Las Vegas. I had a huge wedding the first time around and just wanted it to be US the second time...then I had my TR in October 2010...I wish you the best of luck and lots of BABY:dust:!!!! And that goes for all my TR ladies!


----------



## Sagapo75

ReadyWithLove said:


> So I also just bought mucinex to help with cm. I'm going to try doing everything I can next cycle. I got the 600 mg kind with only the G... Ingredient. I wish AF would just show up so I can start on a new cycle. I feel like this one has been such a mess with all of my + opks. I figure I will know more when I have the smiley face opk.

The smiley face digital, the Clearblue easy, is the only one I use and I love it...I think you will too...it takes all the mystery out of OPKs...:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

ready- have you taken an HcG? Lots of pos OPK's could really be a BFP- I know Saga said that earlier, but its at least worth checking out. 

SweetLissa- Im sorry :( What a week for you! Your doctor sounds like an idiot.


AFM, 2ww here I come! I asked my husband last night if he was going to, for the first time, get tired of sex. Lol.


----------



## future_numan

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.

:hugs: I am so sorry Lissa:hugs:
The part about only being able to conceive eveyother month is not true.
I only have one tube also and when I conceived Emily I OV'd from the blocked side. I was told that since the overies are so close together that it's not impossible that the egg would travel down the other tube. Also the myth that we OV everyother side a month is untrue also. We can OV from the left or right side even both every month...it just depends on which one has the mature egg.. since bothside develope eggs every month !! I got to watch this on U/S for the months we were receiving fertility treatments ( even before the fertility drugs !)
Good luck, sweetie and I hope you are feeling better soon !


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> ready- have you taken an HcG? Lots of pos OPK's could really be a BFP- I know Saga said that earlier, but its at least worth checking out.
> 
> SweetLissa- Im sorry :( What a week for you! Your doctor sounds like an idiot.
> 
> 
> AFM, 2ww here I come! I asked my husband last night if he was going to, for the first time, get tired of sex. Lol.

Hahahaha, Dash...tired of sex? I don't think that could ever happen to me...My doctor telling me that we HAD to have sex during my fertile week was one of the best things anyone ever said to me! I am the one who chases my husband around...I am always trying to get in his knickers...hahaha.

But alas, you are in the dreaded two week wait...ugh...I hope it goes by quickly...have you decided whether or not you will test before AF?


----------



## Sagapo75

future_numan said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry Lissa:hugs:
> The part about only being able to conceive eveyother month is not true.
> I only have one tube also and when I conceived Emily I OV'd from the blocked side. I was told that since the overies are so close together that it's not impossible that the egg would travel down the other tube. Also the myth that we OV everyother side a month is untrue also. We can OV from the left or right side even both every month...it just depends on which one has the mature egg.. since bothside develope eggs every month !! I got to watch this on U/S for the months we were receiving fertility treatments ( even before the fertility drugs !)
> Good luck, sweetie and I hope you are feeling better soon !Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly! Although we may ovulate from the other side of the good tube, it is entirely possible that the good tube will pick it up...you don't have to try every other month. There is lots of good information the internet on this very subject...and talk with your OB too. Don't lose hope. :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> ready- have you taken an HcG? Lots of pos OPK's could really be a BFP- I know Saga said that earlier, but its at least worth checking out.
> 
> SweetLissa- Im sorry :( What a week for you! Your doctor sounds like an idiot.
> 
> 
> AFM, 2ww here I come! I asked my husband last night if he was going to, for the first time, get tired of sex. Lol.

*READY:* I agree with Dash...if you have already taken a pregnancy test and it is negative...there is another reason I can think of that you would get multiple +opks with negatives in between...has your OB ever told you that you have cysts on your ovaries?? Polycystic Ovary Syndrome COULD cause what you are experiencing...because it alters hormone levels including LH...which is what is detected by OPKs. Now, this is not to scare you at all because there are medications that can be taken to get the hormone levels under control and to get you on the right path to a baby...from what I understand, it can be a relatively simple fix by taking medications by mouth...just some pills...no big deal...and once your hormone levels are straightened out....babyville!!! So, if you are NOT pregnant and still experiencing multiple OPKs, call your OB to schedule an ultrasound of your ovaries and to have some blood drawn to check hormone levels...just to see what is going on...it COULD just be a fluke...but if it continues, it is worth getting checked out...like I said, not trying to scare you...the only scary thing should be NOT having it checked out if it continues...you know? Because if that is what it is...it can be so easy to fix and get you on the right path to having your baby...:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.

Oh my gosh!!!:hugs:I can't believe it! I'm so, so sorry! I CANNOT understand WHY it's so hard for tubals to show up before it's too late! Did the dr.s check you for a possible tubal when you went in for kidney stones? I just can't believe that it has to come to a rupture before it's detected:nope: Another TR gal on the other thread just lost her tube due to rupture. It really freaks me out that it can't be detected sooner! I'm so glad you didn't wait any longer as I know it can be life threatening. I'm just really sorry:hugs: I do know of another TR gal that has had 2 TR babies with ONE short tube and PCOS. So don't give up hope!:thumbup: Get plenty of rest:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Saga, is that a possible implantation dip on your chart? How long is your LP?:happydance: ooooh, I hope it's a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> WHOOOO signed up for FF under MY home page??????? ANY of YOU girls??????
> 
> I just got a message about it but doesn't tell me who it was......
> 
> SUUUPER curious.....

Wasn't me either:wacko: what does that do? how can anyone do that anyway?

btw, the "pretty" chart of last month is GONE:haha: my temping has been crazy so far this month:shrug:

:hugs: I hope this is your month and your little one is correct, mommy is having a baby girl:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MrsLewis2U said:


> Hello all... My name is Janell and I just had my TR done in January 2011!!!! I am so excited about the prospects of being pregnant!! I havent felt that warmth and excitement of carrying a bundle of joy since 1998 when I had my last child and TL!!! I have had 2 flows and am in my ovulating week so wish me luck ladies because I'm going in!!! :happydance:

YEA Mrs/Janell, so glad you found us over here:thumbup: 

Lots of great TR gals here to support and encourage each other in our journeys.:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> WHOOOO signed up for FF under MY home page??????? ANY of YOU girls??????
> 
> I just got a message about it but doesn't tell me who it was......
> 
> SUUUPER curious.....
> 
> Wasn't me either:wacko: what does that do? how can anyone do that anyway?
> 
> btw, the "pretty" chart of last month is GONE:haha: my temping has been crazy so far this month:shrug:
> 
> :hugs: I hope this is your month and your little one is correct, mommy is having a baby girl:)Click to expand...

IT GAVE ME FREE DAYS:happydance:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi Everyone. I created a ticker to share my chart. Look at when it now says I o'd. What a mess haha. I agree about possible Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. I've filled out the forms for the fertility doctor here. So we will see. Yesterday's opk wasn't fully positive...it was close but not like Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and today it's back to showing like it always does with a very faint test line. Either way I'm going to the doctor. I have the pain in my right side still and it doesn't feel normal. If it get's worse I'll go to the hospital.


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi Everyone. I created a ticker to share my chart. Look at when it now says I o'd. What a mess haha. I agree about possible Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. I've filled out the forms for the fertility doctor here. So we will see. Yesterday's opk wasn't fully positive...it was close but not like Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and today it's back to showing like it always does with a very faint test line. Either way I'm going to the doctor. I have the pain in my right side still and it doesn't feel normal. If it get's worse I'll go to the hospital.

your link isn't taking us to your FF...when I click on it it just takes me to your ticker...
Go to FF and on the L hand side, the purple rectangle box click on sharing and choose ticker. Then in purple at the top of the screen it'll say your charting ticker, then right below that is a link..highlight that and copy it...paste it on your BNB siggy...then THAT will show your actual ticker on your posts and we will be able to click your ticker and it'll take us straight to your chart:winkwink:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

ooo I made my ticker wrong. What didn't I do correctly?


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> ooo I made my ticker wrong. What didn't I do correctly?

and to edit your siggy, just click on User CP and go to I THINK the 3rd box/section down on the left and click on edit signature...


----------



## ReadyWithLove

is this it?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/32f153/ttc.png


----------



## ReadyWithLove

no...ok hold on


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Here...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32f153


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> is this it?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/32f153/ttc.png

Nope, you have to copy/highlight it from FF and paste on your signature...
Right girls..can I get some help?!?!?!?! Ya'll know how I am:wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

Yeah, that last one worked...but it's not showing your actual ticker,, that doesn't matter, unless you want it to....


----------



## ReadyWithLove

I just put the web address. That works too. I find it so hard to believe I o'd when it says but oh well. It happened when it happened I guess.


----------



## tatertahelon

how long are your cycles usually? 
when do you NORmALLY O?


----------



## mommax3

ready wow that is one crazy chart im soo use to the line being below all the squiggles lol
Im about to start getting ready my friend and I are going out for dinner and some drinks tonight I figure I should enjoy myself since im not preggo :)


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Yea it's a mess. Oh well. I'll just wait and see what happens. I do remember on Sunday and Monday the opk's were blazing. I think Tuesdays were dark but not like Sunday and Monday's and then wednesdays was the same color as the control and yesterday was also but it to longer to show up. Today they are finally the normal faint line I'm used to seeing. I hope the doctor can see me soon.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Oh! Question For Everyone!
Do any of you have sutures that you can feel directly under your skin? If you do can you see them? I'm not talking about them poking out of the skin. Mine are right under the skin and I can see and feel them.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies. My ob said that it is unlikely that I would o off of both sides on a regular basis. he says it happens every once in a while. I don't think we are completely giveing up. I am actually very sure we wont give up. I am just going to have to get to know my body even better then what i already do..LOL... But he said to wait 4 to6 weeks before we even try becuase of the tube and the D&C.


----------



## Dash

Ready- your sutures should have been removed or dissolved? 3 months is way too long for them to still be in there! My body doesn't absorb suture material like some do- but the sutures came out of my incision and I was able to pull them out. You should def call your FS about that.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Lisa - I don't think you should give up at all. One tube that's open is all you need. I'm glad to hear you are ok though and it didn't turn into an even larger medical disaster. I'll be here to talk to while you wait to TTC and when you start again. This group has stated to make me feel better already.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

MrsLewis2U said:


> Hello all... My name is Janell and I just had my TR done in January 2011!!!! I am so excited about the prospects of being pregnant!! I havent felt that warmth and excitement of carrying a bundle of joy since 1998 when I had my last child and TL!!! I have had 2 flows and am in my ovulating week so wish me luck ladies because I'm going in!!! :happydance:

:hi: and welcome!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Dash - Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. I feel like I've be hacked to bits and wonder what actually went on inside?! I'm so sad, we spent so much money...wonderful california doctors take you for all of your money and then some. I have an appointment with a new FS next thursday. I've told them about my surgery, my pain, and strange cycles. I'm so curious about what's going to happen. I know I want an ultrasound and a blood test to check all of my hormone levels. I have hypothyroidism which just makes things so much easier (I'm joking).


----------



## ReadyWithLove

TTCB - Look at your little miracle!!! You are so blessed.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Hi girls. I wanted to let you all know that I had emergenct surgery today. I went to see the new OB and he said there is no reason for this pain other then a tubal pregnancy. Which he was right. My left tube was full of blood and had ruptured because of the tubals so I lost it. The blood was also filling my ovary on my left side. I am so glad that I followed my instincts and went to the apt today. I am sad to know that I will now only be able to try every other month. He had to do anD&C and gave me a shot, took my left tube out. And when I woke asked me how on earth I had lived with that pain for a week. My husband says lawsuit becuase this doc said I am lucky I didn't get really sick. he said that he has never seen something like that. CRAZY... Anyway. Believe it or not I feel a lil better then I did. Very sore could feel better becuase of the morphine. But whatever helps right now. I will get more details soon. I am going back to the chair good night.

I'm so glad to hear that your new OB doc saw that you were having a tubal pregnancy. I just don't understand why your other doc did not check you when you you were having all that pain. I would let the other doc now what he did or go with a lawsuit like your hubby said. Thankful your okay! I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

ReadyWithLove said:


> Oh! Question For Everyone!
> Do any of you have sutures that you can feel directly under your skin? If you do can you see them? I'm not talking about them poking out of the skin. Mine are right under the skin and I can see and feel them.

Ready I agree with Dash your sutures should be dissolved. I don't understand why they are still there.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga: Nice bed!
Future: Hope you had a nice day with your family!
Faith: Glad you got a new battery. Now you can temp away!
Momma,Tater,and Dash: How are you ladies doing? I hope all is well!

:hug: and tons of :dust: to all of my TR girls!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Here's pictures of my U/S today at 9 weeks and 1 day:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1270.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1263.jpg
The heartbeat was 194. I go back April 1st for my next appt.


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Saga, is that a possible implantation dip on your chart? How long is your LP?:happydance: ooooh, I hope it's a good sign:thumbup:

Maybe...but I doubt it...I think my temperature dipped because I am about to get my period...we'll see what my temps tomorrow look like...my usual LP is 13 or 14 days, but my cycle has been so bizarre this month that I am really not sure what to expect...who know! It's a toss up!:wacko:


----------



## Sagapo75

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi Everyone. I created a ticker to share my chart. Look at when it now says I o'd. What a mess haha. I agree about possible Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. I've filled out the forms for the fertility doctor here. So we will see. Yesterday's opk wasn't fully positive...it was close but not like Sunday, Monday and Tuesday and today it's back to showing like it always does with a very faint test line. Either way I'm going to the doctor. I have the pain in my right side still and it doesn't feel normal. If it get's worse I'll go to the hospital.

Good! The best thing you can do for yourself is to go get checked out...and not by the one that did your surgery. When did you have your surgery??? I could still feel 'something' under my skin about 2 months after surgery...but it was my incision underneath...it felt raised a little...and a lot weird...it kind of freaked me out...and I had a weird lump on my pubic bone...I went in to my doctor about it...and he said what I was feeling was the incision underneath...and the lump, the swelling was partly due to the incision, and partly where they 'held me open' during surgery....ewww. But, he did say it would go away over the next few weeks...and it did. It just took a while for all my swelling to go down...but I was fortunate and had no complications...I know many women do...

But I am so glad you are going to get checked out. It's the best thing you can do for yourself. Do you have any symptoms of PCOS? They can be weight gain (more upper body and abdomen), irregular menstrual cycles, heavy bleeding, hair loss on scalp and/or hair growth on face, chest, back, stomach, toes, or thumbs, acne, oily skin, depression and/or mood swings, and breathing problems while sleeping... With PCOS, it is possible to have some, all, or none of these symptoms...so who knows, but I am so glad you are going to the doctor.


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Here's pictures of my U/S today at 9 weeks and 1 day:
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1270.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1263.jpg
> The heartbeat was 194. I go back April 1st for my next appt.

Awwww! Your bean is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, Ladies, I am going to play Bunco with my friends...I will talk to you in the morning!


----------



## Dash

What you feel around your incision is called "ridging" and its totally normal for ALL incisions, it does go away- just takes longer for some than others. Feeling ridging and seeing sutures are completely different things, though.


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yyaayy:yipee: !!!! I LOVE it!!!! You are such THE inspiration to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it I love it!!!!:wohoo:
I'M TAKING MY VOTE~~It's :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Do you remember what your boys heartbeats were!!??!?!?!? 
Awwwwww yay!!!!!
*I* am SUUUUUPER tired today, thanks for asking. I CANNOT stay awake...and it sucks..I got up this morning only to fall back asleep at 8:30 on the couch...my eyes were burning out of my head while i was TRYING To watch Tate play a game, and I didn't get up til like 12:00 to take us all to nap..:haha: and then we didn't get up til like 3 and then I fell back asleep and just got up....That's a dangerous habit...
\See you are still feeling sick :thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

SAG, YOU THINK :af: is round the corner already?!?!?
sigh


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash a rooskie, ARE YOU tired of :sex: yet?? :haha:
soooo, you are expecting O tomorrow? yahoo!!!! FINALLY eh!?? 
are you in your own Dash way keeping track of stuff? like bd, CM, and well that's all I can think of :blush: just wondering if you'll have something to compare to next cycle IF you make it to a next cycle ....
:friends:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Yea the strange suture bumps seem strange to me too. Thankfully I have an appointment next week. I don't really have any of the symptoms Saga mentioned. I am moody tho...hum. Haha.
My cycles are regular but longer...30-35 days. This cycle may be even longer tho. I just want to know what's going on.


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> Dash a rooskie, ARE YOU tired of :sex: yet?? :haha:
> soooo, you are expecting O tomorrow? yahoo!!!! FINALLY eh!??
> are you in your own Dash way keeping track of stuff? like bd, CM, and well that's all I can think of :blush: just wondering if you'll have something to compare to next cycle IF you make it to a next cycle ....
> :friends:


Nope all the BD is great stress reliever! Haha. I'm still having EWCM, I have no idea if I have O'ed yet but I know I'm obviously fertile right now...so I'm going to continue to BD every night until my CM is dry. I think its been 3 days of EWCM so far...I think that's a damn good sign! Probably no more than 24-48 hours more, then I will have for sure O'ed...I'm pretty sure I already did. Who cares, I'm still going to have a ton of sex for the next few days :winkwink:

Im hoping to make it ATLEAST to March 18th without testing. March 21st is my oldest 8th B-day :nope:


----------



## Dash

ReadyWithLove said:


> Yea the strange suture bumps seem strange to me too. Thankfully I have an appointment next week. I don't really have any of the symptoms Saga mentioned. I am moody tho...hum. Haha.
> My cycles are regular but longer...30-35 days. This cycle may be even longer tho. I just want to know what's going on.


HAVE YOU taken an HPT?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Here's pictures of my U/S today at 9 weeks and 1 day:
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1270.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 1 day/100_1263.jpg
> The heartbeat was 194. I go back April 1st for my next appt.

TTC: Wow! what a miracle:hugs: It's AMAZING how at just 9 weeks, that little one looks like a tiny baby...it's amazing how quickly they grow:) so very happy for you!!!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Dash - Yeah I've taken an HPT every morning with negatives every time. If you look at my chart my new dpo says I'm now on day 3. I don't know what to think I'm just going to wait and see what happens each day. I do have pain in my right side that hasn't gone away. It's there but when I push on the area that I think hurts it doesn't make it worse. I think that maybe it's either digestion or some kind of pulled muscle. It's been there for a long time though. I remember mamma saying that she gets pain on her right side after Oing and it last for a while but this doesn't feel like that kind of pain. If it were a tubal I would get a +hpt right? Because I feel all back to normal, as if I never had the surgery. The sutures that poke out are annoying though and this pain is new. It started about two weeks ago.


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow I had to do alot of reading to catch up. TTC you lil one is so cute. I love the U/S pics. Are you planning on finding out what it is?
Ready I see you have flat temps I would give it a few more days. Hopefully you will see a good sized jump. 
Saga I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP. That would be awesome.!!!! You have had a stress free month and that usually helps.. :) 
Tater glad you got some rest yesterday. 
Dash with all that bding I hope you get it. Although the fun part of TTC is trying..LOL.. 
I saw a new girl, but I forgot her name. Must be in a fog still from the pain meds. But I am glad to see our group is growing. 
For anyone I left out I hope you all have a great day. :)
As for me. I get to shower today... THANK GOD... I think this is a record for me without a shower. I am feeling better haven't had any pain meds since about 10pm last night. I am still sleeping in the recliner with pillows for my back. But I am feeling much better. I didn't realize until last night that they also cut where my c-section and tr was done. Which would explain why I am sore down there all over again. And they also made a cut by my belly button. Emtionally I am doing much better. 
My husband talked to several attorneys yesterday. We are meeting with one this coming week. They all said we have a case against the hospital and the doctor I was seeing. They said we might not get alot of money (which isn't why we would do this anyway) but that it would get the word out that it is eceptted.. So this attorney is ordering all of my medical records from the hospital and my doctors office. Meanwhile I got an email from the doctors office telling me that I missed my blood draw on Friday. But anyway. 
Have a great day ladies. :)


----------



## Dash

Good morning girls! Hope you all have a lovely weekend- I had to wake up early this AM just to have some down time before the craziness sets in. 

Last night we went out to Chinese, and we all opened our fortunes and mine said "Good news of a long awaited event will arrive soon". My husband saved it, then later used it as an excuse as to why I should let him go to sleep and not BD sine its obviously already in the cards! Haha. Poor guy is all work out...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yyaayy:yipee: !!!! I LOVE it!!!! You are such THE inspiration to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it I love it!!!!:wohoo:
> I'M TAKING MY VOTE~~It's :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Do you remember what your boys heartbeats were!!??!?!?!?
> Awwwwww yay!!!!!
> *I* am SUUUUUPER tired today, thanks for asking. I CANNOT stay awake...and it sucks..I got up this morning only to fall back asleep at 8:30 on the couch...my eyes were burning out of my head while i was TRYING To watch Tate play a game, and I didn't get up til like 12:00 to take us all to nap..:haha: and then we didn't get up til like 3 and then I fell back asleep and just got up....That's a dangerous habit...
> \See you are still feeling sick :thumbup:

I can't actully rember what the heart rate was on the the boys. I have it wrote down in their baby books. I'll have to check it out later. :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Wow I had to do alot of reading to catch up. TTC you lil one is so cute. I love the U/S pics. Are you planning on finding out what it is?
> Ready I see you have flat temps I would give it a few more days. Hopefully you will see a good sized jump.
> Saga I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP. That would be awesome.!!!! You have had a stress free month and that usually helps.. :)
> Tater glad you got some rest yesterday.
> Dash with all that bding I hope you get it. Although the fun part of TTC is trying..LOL..
> I saw a new girl, but I forgot her name. Must be in a fog still from the pain meds. But I am glad to see our group is growing.
> For anyone I left out I hope you all have a great day. :)
> As for me. I get to shower today... THANK GOD... I think this is a record for me without a shower. I am feeling better haven't had any pain meds since about 10pm last night. I am still sleeping in the recliner with pillows for my back. But I am feeling much better. I didn't realize until last night that they also cut where my c-section and tr was done. Which would explain why I am sore down there all over again. And they also made a cut by my belly button. Emtionally I am doing much better.
> My husband talked to several attorneys yesterday. We are meeting with one this coming week. They all said we have a case against the hospital and the doctor I was seeing. They said we might not get alot of money (which isn't why we would do this anyway) but that it would get the word out that it is eceptted.. So this attorney is ordering all of my medical records from the hospital and my doctors office. Meanwhile I got an email from the doctors office telling me that I missed my blood draw on Friday. But anyway.
> Have a great day ladies. :)

I'm happy to hear that you are emtoinally feeling better. I hope you can get something done with that other OB doc. Its just not right what he let you go through. I think will find out what the gender is so we can get things in blue or pink. If its a boy we have a few things from when the boys were small,but there is still something we'll have to get. If its a girl than we'll have a little bit more to get since we don't hardly have any girl things. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Good Morning girls!!!!
phew, I JUST woke up..it's 10:30am here...I DO NOT know why I can't wake up...sheesh...I haven't slept that much in the last day and a half since....???

Nice fortune dash....something worth reading~ I always get one that says, learn to say FISH in Chinese...haha...
ohhhh boy

love ya girls...have a happy weekend....I have a party tonight I have NOT prepared for :blush: and need to ....Need to leave in 5hours...SEEMS like a long time, but really isn't for all the stuff I need to do...
:dust: :dust: and MORE :dust:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Good Morning girls!!!!
> phew, I JUST woke up..it's 10:30am here...I DO NOT know why I can't wake up...sheesh...I haven't slept that much in the last day and a half since....???
> 
> Nice fortune dash....something worth reading~ I always get one that says, learn to say FISH in Chinese...haha...
> ohhhh boy
> 
> love ya girls...have a happy weekend....I have a party tonight I have NOT prepared for :blush: and need to ....Need to leave in 5hours...SEEMS like a long time, but really isn't for all the stuff I need to do...
> :dust: :dust: and MORE :dust:

Have fun at the party!!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Dash- I always think the fortunes mean something!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Lias- I'm happy you will be able to shower. That always make me feel better after a surgery to take a shower. If you were my neighbor I would make you an easy heat up dinner and desert. So heres my helpful vibes.


----------



## mommax3

There is alot I have to read to catch up but I wanted to say TTC I love your lil bean pic what a miracle :) So I went out last night I only had 3 beers but they kicked my butt I have been so tired all day, On a good note im suppose to be Oing on monday or around monday and we bd today and thursday and hopefully we get some more in lol I will try to read the last few pages so I can catch up if not tomorrow def. monday. Hope you all are having a great weekend :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Girls...what is CREAMY cm?? 
I mean, I know that's stupid..but I'm real confused...I mean, when I check internally, it's like sporadic white not too little and not too much, but when I rub it together, it's doesn't seem sticky, but not watery....but CREAMY to me is like MAYO...and it's NOT like mayo...
BUT i have LOTS of streaks on my skibbies ~so If it was sticky, would it come out on my underoos? but if it's CREAMY why wouldn't it be creamy when I check internally?
I just don't know what it is for sure to mark on my chart....???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> Girls...what is CREAMY cm??
> I mean, I know that's stupid..but I'm real confused...I mean, when I check internally, it's like sporadic white not too little and not too much, but when I rub it together, it's doesn't seem sticky, but not watery....but CREAMY to me is like MAYO...and it's NOT like mayo...
> BUT i have LOTS of streaks on my skibbies ~so If it was sticky, would it come out on my underoos? but if it's CREAMY why wouldn't it be creamy when I check internally?
> I just don't know what it is for sure to mark on my chart....???

Tater: wish I could help you out with that question, but I'm in the dark on this as well:shrug:..what you're describing sounds so "in between" :wacko: FF says to use the "most fertile" of the 2 you're in between. I realize that you're technically not in your fertile time, so don't know how you would apply this:shrug:...quite frankly, I'm trying to figure out what "dry" means...I mean really.... DRY? I thought that area would always have to be moist...never experienced "dry"....hmmm, so 10dpo:hugs: your days a'comin:happydance:

Hope you're having a relaxing Sunday:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

...I have no idea. Your 10 DPO, so if it was a few days before O I would say normal. But creamy at 10 DPO I have no idea.


I O'ed literally RIGHT on time this month, for the first time since surgery. I'm really happy with it, and feel like my cycle is finally normal again. I had a hunch and used a Wondfo OPK yesterday AM and got a very obvious positive. So I either O'ed twice this month, or in fact had crappy OPK's earlier last week. 

Hope all you girls are having an awesome weekend!


----------



## tatertahelon

Yeah, IDK...and WHY does FF say use most fertile...wouldn't you just USE what it truly is...mine changes through out the day too...one day it was sticky for sure ALL day, then late at night I had a BM and it totally wasn't sticky anymore...so would FF REALLY want me to CHANGE what it was ALL day to something it was only for a little while..?! 
I guess I'll put creamy b/c it's coming out...I don't think it would do that if it were sticky..?
Thanks for trying to help girls..appreciate it :)

Faith, it IS a great Sunday, thanks :friends:

Dash :yipee: for a REGULAR NORMAL cycle!!!!
Can we O twice?!?!?!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> ...I have no idea. Your 10 DPO, so if it was a few days before O I would say normal. But creamy at 10 DPO I have no idea.
> 
> 
> I O'ed literally RIGHT on time this month, for the first time since surgery. I'm really happy with it, and feel like my cycle is finally normal again. I had a hunch and used a Wondfo OPK yesterday AM and got a very obvious positive. So I either O'ed twice this month, or in fact had crappy OPK's earlier last week.
> 
> Hope all you girls are having an awesome weekend!

:happydance: yea! for O'ing on time:thumbup: I too use the Wondfo OPKs and have found them to always be accurate (check them with smiley digis)...I shouldn't be too far behind you. I'm having fertile CM..started noticing it yesterday..also feeling a pain off and on on left side for the past 2 days. I'm wondering if I'll O sooner than the last 2 cycles (cycle #2 O CD19, cycle #3 O CD18)!? Opks are showing faint, but progressive lines...today is CD14. This is the ONE month I would actually like to O late. We're at a show this weekend..arrived Fri..returning to the condo on Mon...staying in a hotel room with our 3 kids:haha: we used to bd once the kids were asleep, but now that we have older kids...it's too risky. I think our older 2 would be permanently scarred if they hear mom & dad gettin' on:haha: I considered a quicky in the bathroom, but figured all the goods would be "out" before I made it back to the bed:haha:...okay enough with the gross visuals. I guess we'll see what this cycle brings:winkwink: my original plan was to bd 4 days before o and 4 days after...:dohh:


----------



## Dash

That's basically what we have done- we have BD for...every day this month so far? :winkwink: If we didn't catch the egg, something is definitely up! My vagina is done worn out. Lol. Have you thought about Instead cups? They should help keep the, er, good stuff in place after a bathroom quickie :thumbup: (which I have totally done when sharing hotels with kids, so don't feel bad haha) :blush:


Tate- We can O twice in a month. I'm not sure I did, but I wouldn't say I didn't either.


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> Girls...what is CREAMY cm??
> I mean, I know that's stupid..but I'm real confused...I mean, when I check internally, it's like sporadic white not too little and not too much, but when I rub it together, it's doesn't seem sticky, but not watery....but CREAMY to me is like MAYO...and it's NOT like mayo...
> BUT i have LOTS of streaks on my skibbies ~so If it was sticky, would it come out on my underoos? but if it's CREAMY why wouldn't it be creamy when I check internally?
> I just don't know what it is for sure to mark on my chart....???

Creamy is just white not sticky. Or strchy. That is how my TR doc explained it to me.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies :) I hope you all had a great weekend. I sat in the chair and relaxed as much as possible. I am feeling better and looking toward the future. I plan on starting to temp maybe Friday. And start OPK's on Sunday just to see if everything is working right now. I started thinking over the weekend. i think I only O on my left side. Becuase my other doc had been U/S every month and every month there were eggs on my left and he never said anything about my right. So I will be talking to my new doc about that and see if he can get my records so we can go over everything. I was thinking I might get an HSG done soon on my right to make sure that it is open before we even try to get pregnant becuase if we did catch it again. i would be a nervous wreck about another tubal. But we shall see if he will do that. I wonder if i would get it 1/2 price seems I only have 1 tube...LOL.. :)


----------



## mommax3

Good morning ladies :) My kids have a snow day today so im praying today goes smoothly and they dont fight all day!
i would say that creamy is white and a little slippry
Faith I think i will be oing either today or tomorrow so we are close as far as cycles go :) We had alot of great sex this month but all of it was passionate and either in the middle of the day or at times I was unable to lay with my bum up, Im really not worried about it there really is no proven fact that it helps (at least I have'nt seen it) SO hey if you get a quicky in I say some is better then none :)
How is everyone else been?


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya :hi: girls!!!!!
What a beautiful Morning in PA!!!!!

Momma, I hope your kids do NOT fight all day...that makes for a LONG day...I'm sooo tired of winter....a persona can only be stuck inside sooo much...it's starting to get to us..Tate asked today..WHY do we always have to stay in...the suns out we should go enjoy it...I was like UH, yeah, but the snow is ALSO out and it's FREEZING....
we are ready for spring/summer :thumbup:

So what would you say sticky is...NO white then? b/c sometimes I have such LITTLE bits of white, but if it's slippery I call it watery...if there's no slip to it I call it sticky OR dry..NOT sure why I'm having such a hard time deciphering this....
FF give a bigger % if it's creamy, but DOES still give something if it's sticky, but it's NOT sticky, I just am not sure it's creamy....??? I want it to be true~ya know...


----------



## mommax3

well I would say if when its in your fingers and it looks like lotion its creamy and if its clear like water (right before the ew stage) that would be watery does this help?
My youngest says stuff like that too lately the other day he said he never wanted christmas to come again so he can jump on his trampoline lol I love what lil kids say they are soooo cute


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> well I would say if when its in your fingers and it looks like lotion its creamy and if its clear like water (right before the ew stage) that would be watery does this help?
> My youngest says stuff like that too lately the other day he said he never wanted christmas to come again so he can jump on his trampoline lol I love what lil kids say they are soooo cute

ok lotion-y Thanks...I guess I'm definitely in b.w which is annoying, sooooo.... I have no idea how to chart it..what's true.~.guess I'll just make a note of it..

i do love things lil kids say...so pure and innocent...like when they say sweet stuff OR not so sweet stuff...like when mine asks,,,WHY is Batman at Walmart mom...there was an amish lady, with the ya know..batman hat....ohhhh geez...we hurried and turned the other way...i love it:haha:


----------



## mommax3

Nice lookin chart though :) I guess you got that one down I will be lucky if I even get a dpo
That is hilarious about the batman lady hehe my kids have said quite a bit of similar stuff and they were pretty loud about it, My hubby always makes stupid comments not because he is a jerk just cause he always likes to get a laugh! ugh 
i hope you get your cm under control lol


----------



## tatertahelon

It IS funny!!!! they are ALWAYS saying stuff that I'd prefer them to NOT say, and in the moment I'm horrified, but then I'm LMBO!!!!!!:rofl:
Just can't help it!!!!

Thanks...I'm not sure why I don't get the solid cross lines, last cycle was dotted too...???
I have NOT tested :thumbup: and I'm kinda feeling like I should...BUT I WON'T..I DO not wanna see it early either way...Only 5 days til AF Is due, so I'm holding out...I SURE Hope I'm preggers..I've been gaining uncontrollably so would like there to be a reason for it.....
I don't even have CRAVINGS(for cigs), so WHY do I NEED sweets ALLLLL the time...I feel this horrible kidney ache and I think it's b/c all the sugar I've eaten is taking over...I had bean dip, diet coke and hot choc w/ whip cream and marshmallows for breakfast:shrug:Ohhhh boy.......


----------



## Dash

Tate- I'm eating cheesecake for breakfast right now. Don't feel bad!

I wish I could show you guys the chart I have with my CM, CP, and BD dates...DH will have been at work for 36 straight hours by tonight. I had a + opk Saturday, and we BD Saturday and yesterday morning. Im feeling like the timing sucks for us not to be able to BD for 36 hours but I dont really know how long after a + opk you O?


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Tate- I'm eating cheesecake for breakfast right now. Don't feel bad!
> 
> I wish I could show you guys the chart I have with my CM, CP, and BD dates...DH will have been at work for 36 straight hours by tonight. I had a + opk Saturday, and we BD Saturday and yesterday morning. Im feeling like the timing sucks for us not to be able to BD for 36 hours but I dont really know how long after a + opk you O?

:haha:I get that...ALL I eat lately is sweets...cheesecakes sounds DELIC!!

Isn't a +OPK 12 -24 hours before O? but the longest is 48hours...I'll google that and see...but that's what I'm thinking...
You have had SO much :sex: I LOVE it but NOT that much...it makes me feel like my eh-hem ya know is guna fall off and makes my CM hostile :nope:


----------



## tatertahelon

12-36 is the "norm" so says google


----------



## Dash

When I started out this month I told myself that I would surely just trust that if God wanted me pg this month it would happen. So I said my prayers of faith, and relaxed...

BUT NOW I'm having feelings of dread, and preparing myself for disappointment :cry: 

Why does TTC make women so crazy? ](*,) I should trust that my body knows what its doing, and know realistically that having sex even just ONCE during your fertile time will get you pg if its meant to be.

Can somebody talk me down? Lol. I think I'm about to have some kind of hormonal woman freak out....


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> When I started out this month I told myself that I would surely just trust that if God wanted me pg this month it would happen. So I said my prayers of faith, and relaxed...
> 
> BUT NOW I'm having feelings of dread, and preparing myself for disappointment :cry:
> 
> Why does TTC make women so crazy? ](*,) I should trust that my body knows what its doing, and know realistically that having sex even just ONCE during your fertile time will get you pg if its meant to be.
> 
> Can somebody talk me down? Lol. I think I'm about to have some kind of hormonal woman freak out....

First off I want to say tater dont test whatever you do!! you know it just makes us nuts :dohh: As far as the smoking thing goes I think your so use to doing something with your hands and mouth or just the something that breaks up the day that you replace it with eating. 
Dash its so funny because you came on here when you were still healing and waiting to ttc and got to see how nuts this made us all and even still you have gotten taken over by the emotional roller coaster i dont mean this in a bad way it just shows how strong our emotions and want for a baby are:cry: It truly makes us all nuts no matter how rational we think we are when we beging this journey. I really think you are right though we just need to do the best we can and the rest needs to be left in gods hands :hugs: I know for sure I never had this much sex when I was trying for my other kids so there is no reason I should think I need to do it so much not!!! my hubby alwayys seems to work on the vital days too, like this am he left at 3 am to go plowing for stupid home depot!!! so for sure he will be tired when he gets home and it will be either no bding or god awful get it over with bding :blush: Ok so back to talking you down dont stress you totally got some good bding in and maybe you will be one of the girls that doesnt try for long at all and you get your bfp right away :happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> When I started out this month I told myself that I would surely just trust that if God wanted me pg this month it would happen. So I said my prayers of faith, and relaxed...
> 
> BUT NOW I'm having feelings of dread, and preparing myself for disappointment :cry:
> 
> Why does TTC make women so crazy? ](*,) I should trust that my body knows what its doing, and know realistically that having sex even just ONCE during your fertile time will get you pg if its meant to be.
> 
> Can somebody talk me down? Lol. I think I'm about to have some kind of hormonal woman freak out....

HAHA, I love this GIRL!!!!! :rofl:
Thing is, I don't know that anyone WILL be able to talk ya down...I mean, you'll HAVE to have your hormonal woman freak out until you don't...well I found that to be true for ME anyway..
I mean, there's this "easy" part of the cycle..menses, and days leading to O, but after O it's a free for all emotional roller coaster...Constantly wondering day to day, hour to hour, COULD THIS BE THE MONTH....
I've had LOTS of freak outs and you've been apart of MOST of them:blush: but it wasn't until I had this revelation of peace, and OK NESS that it stopped...It WOULD be SUPER SWEET if it were like BEFORE TL and TR but it's not...and I think we all pretty much know that...
I think it's OK to have the emotions and wonderment and other things we go through..b/c it defines OUR unique journey....I'm NOT excited that it's taken ME 13mo and still(as of NOW) no sticky bean, but it's now apart of me...SO i just trust that what we DO go through is GOOD thing in the bigger picture even when we can't understand it...
I DO want to say that there's NOT ONE second you add to your day by worrying...so try not too, but I know for us, it's "natural'' TO worry... I like to focus on the POSITIVE things(this has taken LOTS of practice), the things I DO have when I start to worry or get disappointed before it's even time....
It's not worth it I know it,but yet still find myself falling into that trap...but it's best and a better quality of life TO just let life be..do all you can and then be happy that you were able to do that...
I DO hope that helps, won't be disappointed if it doesn't:winkwink:
I'm rooting for ya though sweetie and really think you'll be blessed b/c you take care of your body and waited to let your body heal after TR....
Good times a coming!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

I'm going to emotional knit. Its better than polishing off the cheesecake from this morning right? Haha. I'm nearly done with a hoodie Ive been making for myself.

Do they have special 2WW Valium? :winkwink: 

Thank you, girls, for your words. Its so nice to know I'm normal (ok, well as normal as you all :haha:)


----------



## tatertahelon

If they DO have a med for chillaxing..I WANT it!!!!!! or not so much being calm, but NOT thinking maybe...?
I don't know I'd say eat cheesecake AND knit!!!!
Do you take orders?!?!

Momma, I"M NOT NOT NOT going to test...I think it just made me feel better to say I wanted to, OR WAS thinking about it :winkwink: I vowed I WOULDN"T and I'd just be disappointed in me if I did...these last 5 days are the hardest for me though....ARRGG...
I THINK I'm feeling bfp-ish...but don't wanna know until it's time!!!!
We'll see...I'm trusting THIS is THE month!!!!! My chart overlay is different today than last cycle and that's a GOOD thing..last cycle was bfn month :winkwink:


----------



## Dash

I think you might be rewarded with the positive changes you have made! Wouldn't that be awesome? 22 smoke free days! You should totally be patting yourself on the back right now!

I LOOOOOVE knitting baby things- Ive thought about starting an Etsy shop, but I'm always making things for people...and never just making extras. I made a friend of mine an organic bamboo baby wrap sweater last month that was amazing, if I might say so myself. Haha. Im so full of cheesecake...


----------



## tatertahelon

I hope so!!!!!!!
I WISH I could knit..I've always wanted to learn...my mom crocheted..she ALWAYS wanted to teach me and I always took for granted HER making it for ME...now she's gone and I HAVE no one to teach me..I asked my MIL YIKES she gave me some hooks and a book YEAH right..........I sold it in my yardsale...(she's scary)

Well have fun knitting sweetie!!!!! I'd LOVE to see that wrap!! I keep my babies wrapped on me A LOT when they are little...really until they get too heavy....it's just easier!!!!

We are heading for nap soon!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Oh tater I hope you getyour bfp Im praying that hsg did us some good :) i refuse to vocaly ss I know its impossible to ss for me anyway but as long as I dont say it aloud its not taking over lol my 2ww will be here soon I plan on keeping my days full!
Dash I always wanted to knit sounds so relaxing and rewarding :)


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm dying to ss...Is it wrong????
I wanna scream out these things..I haven't SHARED W/ ANYONE and it's making me CRAZY sorta, b/c I'm like IS it normal..???? 
Anyway~~~~~~


----------



## Dash

You can SS here! Lord knows I will be in about a week....


----------



## sweetlissa

LOL Dash I think we have all been there.


----------



## tatertahelon

OOOkkk, then I will....so prepare yourselves~i'll be ALL over the place...
1st of all, EVERY single thing I charted on my color chart on FF LAST cycle is everything that I DID NOT chart this cycle...not CM, mood(is drastic change),aches, pains NOTHING...?
My temps are NOT similar starting today...
Starting hmmm Thurs or Fri I have been SUPER tired, like sleeping all day, or a nap is at least 4ish hours...
I've had pains/twinges in my belly~low ab~low sides, but it's hard to pinpoint what it is...It's on one side, then on the other, then on both sides. I SWEAR I had O pain from BOTH sides this time...
My back has been~well NOT KILLING me(I have high pain tolerance)but bothering me for DAYS....started charting it 5DPO, skipped 6, charted 7, skipped 8, charted it 9,10, and today...it's ALWAYS there, but when I stand doing dishes...UGH..it's bad, when I wake in the morning..it's bad......
my skin broke out.NOT normal AT ALL EVER~charted that at 5DPO...it's calmed down now, but I still have several, and had a new lil one today...and NOT to mention AGAIN the weight gain and the NON stop eating...REALLY i would also think it's "habit" b/c I smoked ...BUT I HAVE NOT craved cigs like I though I would and I NEVER NEEDED sweets like THIS before...??HMMMMMM
Just funny things that haven't happened/charted before...I'm really just sticking to what are my temps...and NOT going to POAS...I think b/c I'm refraining for POAS this is my out..thanks for listening :blush:


----------



## Dash

:thumbup: Way to go not POAS. I'm sure I will lack the self control not to- just as i lacked the self control to not polish off that cheesecake. I will be anxiously waiting to see how this month turns out for you! Positive changes always pay off. 

Here is a link to the first sweater I knitted:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2039295&id=1073050889

I think you guys should be able to see it, I have that one pic set to public. I LOVE knitting, and it keeps my hands busy which is nice. I taught myself by watching Youtube videos :thumbup: so if you want to learn how Tate, I suggest that- there are some good ones!


----------



## mommax3

well since your not ss im not really telling you this but, wowza that sounds really promising!!!! I hope this is it and your sticky bean is starting to grow, 
I cant wait to see what happens over the next few days :)
So I really was not stressing sex this month and assumed I would O today I did a opk this am and nothing and according to ovualtion calculators Im fertile from saturday to this thursday which damn i thought after tomorrow I was off the hook grrrrr! I guess that means more bding


----------



## mommax3

Dash I will have to check that link out :) AS far as self control I just made cookies for the kids so I could eat the dough! I love you tube Im really into hooping and learning new tricks and thats where I learn them gotta love the world wide web!


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> well since your not ss im not really telling you this but, wowza that sounds really promising!!!! I hope this is it and your sticky bean is starting to grow,
> I cant wait to see what happens over the next few days :)
> So I really was not stressing sex this month and assumed I would O today I did a opk this am and nothing and according to ovualtion calculators Im fertile from saturday to this thursday which damn i thought after tomorrow I was off the hook grrrrr! I guess that means more bding

:rofl: momma!!!! love it!!!!!
I'm really NOT ss, just letting you know what's been going on:winkwink:

I really AM looking forward to the next several days of temps:thumbup:

I'm confused about the OPK thing:shrug:...??? you aren't fertile and thought you would/should be? or you are and thought you shouldn't be..?? b/c if you got neg OPK this morning...it may turn +tomorrow or the next day if you're fertile through Thurs.....?


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> :thumbup: Way to go not POAS. I'm sure I will lack the self control not to- just as i lacked the self control to not polish off that cheesecake. I will be anxiously waiting to see how this month turns out for you! Positive changes always pay off.
> 
> Here is a link to the first sweater I knitted:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2039295&id=1073050889
> 
> I think you guys should be able to see it, I have that one pic set to public. I LOVE knitting, and it keeps my hands busy which is nice. I taught myself by watching Youtube videos :thumbup: so if you want to learn how Tate, I suggest that- there are some good ones!

I couldn't see the pic..?? It took me to a page that said WARNING..the site directing me to that page was NOT a FB page, something about me needing to reset my password..I don't have FB...?

I would never blame you for lacking control for POAS:nope:....SERIOUSLY...I have been one for 12mo and FINALLY got the strength to NOT do it and that's only month to month..I HAVE NO idea what next cycle will bring:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

tater I havent used an opk except for today because im trying to not be nuts about it and it was negative so im hoping i already had my surge and that I o today or tomorrow im so over bding! But the o claculator says I could be fertille until thursday ugh this girl does not want to bd any more lol
I tried the link too and nada It was so weird to see your fb it's like our own little world here and when you branch out from it wow, it reminds me of when your a kid adn you see your teacher out of school for the first time


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhh I gotcha....
I feel ya, I get tired of bd too....UGH...If this ISN'T the month...sheesh...we'll be back to it....


----------



## Dash

Did 30 minutes of yoga. Feel more relaxed.

I can see being tired of BD. I'm not yet...but if I did this for a few months I'm sure I would learn to nap through it. Bahaha. 

Was your opk even faint pos? from what Ive read it seems like most women will get faint + until O, definite + at O, then NOTHING afterward- like, not even a slightly + line.


----------



## tatertahelon

I just talked to my TR doc office...and DH's SA was "perfect"!!! she said that everything was excellent...so w/ the exception of 5mc's ...it's been really bad timing lately...??? REALLY??? 
I KNOW God is ALWAYS on time..and I DEFINITELY KNOW His timing is NOT MY timing...sheesh, THAT is FOR SURE!!!!!!
Praying and trusting THIS is THE month...and the rest of you follow VERY close behind....
:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Thats great! Hopefully with no smoking and the progesterone cream this month will be your month!


----------



## tatertahelon

hey girls...a bNb buddy from a different thread was chatting w/ me and was telling me about ROYAL JELLY...have any of you heard about it...she sent me the link to the informative one...which I'll have to give on another post...also I THINK a bnb(no I was wrong~it's NOT bnb) board about it and where she purchased it...SURE does sound great:thumbup: Just wondering what your opinions are on it ..
And Dash and Faith....if you happen to read into this...does this sound similar or comparable to the Floradix?? it's not mentioning about mag..but it is full of Vit D and cal....??? just wonder~would BOTH be too much, or is one better than the other...there's sooo much stuff out there....sheesh..
:hug:


https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html


https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com...yal-jelly.html


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi. I don't know what royal jelly is. I also got more +opks saturday and sunday. They were confirmed by dh. What a mess. Yes I've been taking hpt's all with bfn. I'm just waiting for af so I can start over. 
BTW...I want some cheesecake too...

Oh and Tater your chart is looking very promising.


----------



## sweetlissa

did someone say cheesecake... :) YUM YUM.. I have never heard of the Royal Jelly. Sounds good. I tried to look at the pic on FB and it wouldn't take me there. Tate I can't wait to see your chart over the next few days. i can't believe how much will power you have. I am POAS addicit. Although I totally don't see me POAS for a while :) Anyway now that cheesecake has been brought up. I think I will go make some. Well if I can find the energy to get up and go.. My husband and starting to get a lil worried that I can't seem to find my get up and go. I told him its probably becuase by last Thursday I was exhausted.


----------



## mommax3

I tried the link tater and it did'nt work for me and I have never heard of it either. Whats it suppose to do?
Sweetlissa I think that your get up and go will come back when its ready wheather we like it or not shitty things that happen to us really knock us down and sometimes we just have to relax and let it run its course. how is everything going with the fertility dr. and looking into a lawsuit?


----------



## tatertahelon

No ONe can load the links I posted..???
hmmm...


----------



## Dash

Ive taken Royal Jelly before- but I found that it was expensive and did nothing for me. I still have half a bottle. Just my 2 cents, I'm sure everybody has a different experience.

SweetLissa- you've been through a lot in the last few weeks. Its going to take a bit of time to get back into a regular routine. Give yourself some down time, you shouldn't be worrying about it one bit!


----------



## tatertahelon

I agree w/ the other girls Lissa....You'll bounce back...w/ energy here in a lil...it takes some time, emotionally and physically..you've been through A LOT over the last weekish and you NEED to rest...
You shouldn't feel guilty about resting...really, that's my opinion....
:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I have never heard of it either:shrug:
What is it suppose to do ?


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> I have never heard of it either:shrug:
> What is it suppose to do ?

Well, what I've READ is that it's used for queen bee procreation and is fed to the honey bee larvae for health and growth...
It's supposed to be rich in amino acids, lipids, sugars, vitamins, and proteins. And contains levels of vitamins D and E, and also has iron and calcium.All which are essential to proper health and organ function, it's easy to see how Royal Jelly can help with in assisting with fertility..so this site says..it apparently helps in THESE areas:
&#8226; To increase libido
&#8226; Support egg health
&#8226; Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
&#8226; To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
&#8226; To naturally boost the bodies immune system
&#8226; To help treat auto-immune problems like non-rheumatoid arthritis 
Sounds good...but I don't really know how you'd know that ANYTHING that's ingested would be working unless there were tests to prove it...like I'm taking FO..but don't really FEEL it working, is it or not??? I like the sounds of THIS, but also of the FLORADIX CAL/MAG...would BOTH be too much:shrug:??? I'm intrigued by both...
Dh is friends w/ a bee keeper fella, whatever they are "legally" called, so he has a call into him to see if it's as good for humans AND fertility as this site makes it seem...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies:hi:

It's great to see our little place here so busy:flower: and CHEESECAKE IS MY ABSOLUTE FAVE DESSERT:thumbup:

Tater: :happydance:22 days smoke-free:thumbup: you ROCK! I'm soooo hoping this is your month:baby: your symptoms sound good:winkwink: As for Royal Jelly..I know the name from its popularity years ago! People use to rave about it helping with energy levels and I'm sure other things! Like Dash said, it can be really pricey..I'm sure the better, PURER form is more costly than maybe the cheaper blends:shrug: As for the Flordix..it's primarily an iron supplement with some extra herbs and B vitamins..so don't think it would be like Royal Jelly. You're right! soooo many websites with info for TTC:wacko: I just recently "bookmarked" the natural fertility site and WOW! what a mind boggling TON of stuff to read. 

Momma: so what exactly is "hooping"...I haven't heard of it? sorry your getting burned out on the bd'ing :hugs: it's NO fun when it becomes a chore...I've had moments in my past cycles when I was like "just get it over with already...be quick!" and then I think ...is this the memory I want to have of when I conceived this little one:dohh: I can actually tell you which "encounter" I conceived each of my kids with! Even though we weren't trying at the time...I was able to think back and it was always the more memorable and passionate times:kiss:...it is a little crazy that we think we have to have a TON of sex to get pg, when we probably all conceived our other kiddos with bd'ing once or twice around O time:haha: ....ANYWAY, I hope you get a bright pink positive line on your OPK tomorrow...or tonight, if you test at night:winkwink: 

Dash: Are you temping? Also, that's fabulous that you like to knit! You should open an Etsy store!! My daughter and i are just learning to finger knit...I've been looking at YouTubes of different things you can make with finger knitting:thumbup: It's a GREAT thing for her to work on while we travel. I bought a "teach yourself to knit" book last summer and BARELY got started and then put it away...I would so LOVE to learn to do real knitting...I'm sure there are YouTubes that do a good job of teaching..I'll have to take a peek!

SweetLissa: Don't over do it:hugs: You've just been through something so sad and emotionally draining..you're obviously a "toughie" and probably not used to being the one receiving the care, but rather the one always giving the care:hugs: 

Ready: Craaaazy opks! What brand are you using? I think you deserve SOMETHING for all the bd'ing you did for this cycle:thumbup: (I took a look at your chart) Ugh! How long are your cycles?

Future: I now I asked this last week, but don't know if you answered and it got buried in the thread before I could get back and read:haha:...what cycle day are you on? also, I'm NOT an accountant:) I worked as an accounting assist. for 12 years. I do the books (incl. taxes:) and all marketing, website, mailouts etc for our art business...love it and hate it:haha: I hope your daughter loves the profession!

TTC: How are you? Past 9 weeks now:happydance: hope you're getting plenty of rest:hugs:

Saga: How are you:hugs: we miss you! I didn't check your chart today, but noticed it wasn't updated yest...did that nasty AF find you again?:growlmad: if so, perhaps next cycle...you probably had quite a bit of stress with all the house issues and furniture oops:hugs: ....one foot in front of the other...

afm, arrive back at the condo this afternoon and called a mandatory "nap" time for all...while dh and I snuck in a bd'ing session...opk at 12:30pm was darker than yest. but not yet +..I'll test again tonight since I know I'm getting close. I do have EWCM so it's GO TIME:happydance: so glad I'll be O'ing while we have our OWN bedroom as we head out again on Thursday for another show....:wacko:

I hope I didn't leave anyone out! You guys are so awesome and I couldn't do this without you!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

It WAS busy hear today...I had a SUPER lazy day so was stalking ALL day...

Hooray for O time:happydance:there's lots of girls that are in O mode...you, dash, momma, ready?, future? WOWZA
it's SO great to have someone on the same cycle!!!!! So helpful! :thumbup:

I really can't take the praise for the NOT smoking..really it's the GOOD LORD that gets the hand clap...I've tried/failed many times before..I called upon HIS name THIS time and He's really made it pretty simple for me :yipee: THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!
I am ALSO sOoOoOoOOoO hoping/trusting/believing/praying this is THE mo...I feel like I feel it..ya know?!?!?excited to see my temps over the next several days!!!!
The royal jelly CAN be expensive..SUPER expensive in it's purest form..so says DH's bee keeper friend...he says it's AMAZING stuff when it comes to bees but he's pretty unsure about it's effect on humans....he said it tastes awful and so does pollen..which is the form I'm looking into..it's in pollen...? IDK, says can mix it...? I think I will maybe try it..going to go to our lil organic store and pick their brains about it and the floradix and see what they have, how much and what they prefer..I bought my prog cream there and it was double the price as on~line...:shrug:
The natural fertlility site hmmm...Interesting..I WILL be looking that up!!! thanks!!!
have a great time w/ ur EWCM :winkwink:
ROOTING FOR YA!!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Faith must I say again how exciting your life sounnds wow!!! :) 
Hooping is just hula hooping I made myself and my kids hoops and its a great way to get family time and a workout in :) you can youtube hoop dance and check it out its really cool! Question so you travel for these shows do you take the kids always? how old are they again? do they go to school or do you home school? I know alot of questions, cant help it your life is to cool :) 
ASF my temp took a dip today what does this mean? could today be o day?


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma it could be your day. Hope You see a pretty rise tomorrow :)


----------



## sweetlissa

I was talking to a few ladies on here and was thinking of starting a Chart Stalking Thread on here. Just with us ladies. And anyone else who cares to join us. I was going to do it on Saturday mornings. So if you ladies would like to do that just PM me your link to your chart. And every Saturday morning. I will post where you are and how it is looking and any info that I think that you need. Just to keep eveyone's spirits up. :) And that way you ladies can have some extra input. And if in the meantime there are ?'s you all can ask and I will do my best to answer.


----------



## mommax3

Sweetlissa I think thats awsome that your gonna help us less chart savvy out :) I hope to learn lots from you
I went to the mall today got the stuff I need for trace's 4th bday and some new workout clothes I wanted to get some cute spring outfits but I really just dont want to buy anything i feel like I will spend alot of money then get preggo and then that would suck or I would get cute clothes and jynx myself and not get preggo what a wacko I am these days!!! I really hope today was O day I seriously can NOT have anymore sex this girl is sore!!!!!! I will skip tomorrow and get one more in on thursday then the wait is on!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

:rofl: MOMMA!!!!!
You crack me up!!!!
It WOULD suck to spend $$ on clothes and not be able to wear them for 2 years...maybe you could just limit WHAT you get!!?!? So you could still get something new but not waste :shrug:
Honestly I'm not looking forward to SMEP again ((sigh)) Ohhhhh well......we'll see

SweetLissa, I want in on the CST!!!!! Thanks :)


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> :rofl: MOMMA!!!!!
> You crack me up!!!!
> It WOULD suck to spend $$ on clothes and not be able to wear them for 2 years...maybe you could just limit WHAT you get!!?!? So you could still get something new but not waste :shrug:
> Honestly I'm not looking forward to SMEP again ((sigh)) Ohhhhh well......we'll see
> 
> SweetLissa, I want in on the CST!!!!! Thanks :)

haha yeah that sounds good but im so not a limit kind of girl lol I will try though maybe I should take hubby along that will keep my spending down :blush:
Hopefully you wont have to smep next cycle, maybe you will get your bfp with a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## mommax3

wow tater just looked at your chart its awsome and way different then last month!!! I hope this is it for you girl


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> wow tater just looked at your chart its awsome and way different then last month!!! I hope this is it for you girl

THANKS SWEETIE!!! 
Welllll, I should NEVER have ss posted yesterday:nope:
I don't have the "feeling" today:nope: soooooo....
I'm NOT sad or mad or giving up or whatever just yet, but a mom of 3 and pregnant of 8...I usually DO know the feeling...actually belly feeling a bit painy this afternoon after nap....??
was having cramps earlier and then laid down and woke up w/ what I remember as MC pains-definitely NOT as bad at all, but a smalled down version of them....Now I know that can't be...It's waaay to early..af due Sat..I haven't tested so I DON'T KNOW..which is exactly WHY I haven't tested...but it doesn't feel right :nope:
BUT time will tell..I do like my chart though....looks good!!!!thanks for mentioning it!!!


----------



## future_numan

Faith, I haven't a clue where I am in my cycle this month..kinda taking a NTNP month..I did take soya on cd-3-7..other than that we have just been DTD when the mood sits. 

:hugs: Tater .. are you going to wait and see if AF shows up before you decide to test?


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> Faith, I haven't a clue where I am in my cycle this month..kinda taking a NTNP month..I did take soya on cd-3-7..other than that we have just been DTD when the mood sits.
> 
> :hugs: Tater .. are you going to wait and see if AF shows up before you decide to test?

Hi FUTURE~!~:flower:
Yes~ I WILL not test:winkwink:and I'm thinking that :witch: will show:cry:
oh well...we did only have :sex: 2x's around O...sooooo....

IDK if anyone's checked Sag's chart out..it looks suspicious:winkwink:
SAGA TELL US WHAT IS HAPPENING WITH YOU:shrug:DYING to know what's up:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

:happydance: momma that is so cool that you got some clothes today. I hope your daughter has a great b-day. 
:sex: i feel for you.. LOL
Tater:hugs: don't give up yet. You chart looks great.. I love your self control..


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Tater - You amaze me. I would pee on just about anything right now if I were you. I have very little will power.

Speaking of peeing on things. My CB digital opk came in the mail today. Negative!! NO happy face. I also bought another sent of internet cheepie opk's and it was almost + again. My hpt's have been negative and I think I'm out for this cycle. It's ok though. I'm hoping to feel better after a visit with the FS on thursday.
I've also signed up for horse riding lessons to take my mind off everything. I bought my clothes today...they were all the sale items. So I'll be riding a horse with a pink shirt, pink socks, and a white belt. I know strange combo but hey I was trying to save money.
Mamma...go shopping, buy some clothes you really like, it always makes me feel better. Over the weekend I got one of those one piece full length rompers. I love it. I felt like I was on vacation when I was wearing it.


----------



## sweetlissa

ReadyWithLove said:


> Tater - You amaze me. I would pee on just about anything right now if I were you. I have very little will power.
> 
> Speaking of peeing on things. My CB digital opk came in the mail today. Negative!! NO happy face. I also bought another sent of internet cheepie opk's and it was almost + again. My hpt's have been negative and I think I'm out for this cycle. It's ok though. I'm hoping to feel better after a visit with the FS on thursday.
> I've also signed up for horse riding lessons to take my mind off everything. I bought my clothes today...they were all the sale items. So I'll be riding a horse with a pink shirt, pink socks, and a white belt. I know strange combo but hey I was trying to save money.
> Mamma...go shopping, buy some clothes you really like, it always makes me feel better. Over the weekend I got one of those one piece full length rompers. I love it. I felt like I was on vacation when I was wearing it.

I wouldn't count yourself out yet. By looking at your chart I think you O'd yesterday.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm sorry I have not been on here for awhile. I had some complications Saturday night which lead me to bed rest until I saw my OB doc. I saw my OB doc Monday and everything is fine. Bless God!!! I have 2 new ultrasound pics. of my pumpkin that I will put up later on.
How have all of you wonderful ladies been? I hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## Dash

TTC- I sure hope everything continues to be Ok!

Ready- how many times a day do you use OPK's? Sometimes the surge can only be detected for a matter of hours. If you only use them once per day perhaps you just didnt catch the surge?

Tater- your practically Ghandi. I would have peed on atleast 12 sticks by now.


And hi to everyone else!

I wish I could look at charts and see what you girls see...but they mean nothing to me.


----------



## mommax3

TTC oh goodness im sooooo glad to hear everything is good :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm so glad everything is fine now to!!! 
Heres the ultrasound pics from Monday:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 4 days/100_1287.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/9 weeks and 4 days/100_1284.jpg
9 weeks and 4 days heart rate was 174 bpm.


----------



## mommax3

Great bean pics ttc :)


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I'm sorry I have not been on here for awhile. I had some complications Saturday night which lead me to bed rest until I saw my OB doc. I saw my OB doc Monday and everything is fine. Bless God!!! I have 2 new ultrasound pics. of my pumpkin that I will put up later on.
> How have all of you wonderful ladies been? I hope all is well! :hugs:

TTC~are you and baby OK? Gosh sweetie, Knew you haven't been posting but wasn't expecting bedrest:nope:
Prayers for you and lil one girl...I wish I could bring you a warm banana bread or dinner or pop cycles....awww sweetie....:hugs: 
You don't need to apologize to us..you just take care of yourself and check in when you can:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

:rofl: Dash you make me giggle:haha:
I'm honored you'd compare me to Ghandi!!!!!! but hardly...It's been a LONG 13mo ttc and I'm done w/ disappointment for a few....hopefully ONE more cycle and we'll get our bean...AND if I do get a bfp after this cycle It'll be my 30th b-day gift...so that'll be special!!!!!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Dash - I was getting multiple + opk's remember? So a negative/no happy face is a good thing.
Lisa - I hope I didn't O yesterday. We haven't BD in quite a while. I'm avoiding him like the plague. I'm so sick of BDing.
Tater - When are you going to test? 
TTC - Bed rest? on no. I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## Dash

Oh Ready, I totally knew that! I've been completely dingy the last few days. Its great that those opk's are showing neg now- maybe its the start of normalcy! It sounds l ike your chart is pretty clear and consistent? Atleast from what everyone is saying...


----------



## sweetlissa

Ready... I will be looking at your temp today if it goes back up I would think you would get lines today or tomorrow. But even with that I would print off your chart and take it to the doc and ask about getting your FSH, prgesterone, and other things checked. If your FSH is low you can gear up to O and then fade away and then gear up again. Your FSH is the hormone that tells your body when it is time to O. and if it is low he might give you some clomid.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:Saga..what do I see on your chart girl!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

SAAAGGGGAAAAA!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::happydance::laugh2::headspin: :fool: :wohoo:

Come on girl...tell us what's been happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

Ready, it looks like to me too that there was O...if tomorrows temp is the same or higher, you'll get your cross lines.....YAY!!

Lissa, how ya feeling today sweetie?!?! Trusting everyday is getting a lil bit better!!!!

Momma, looks like you O'd too?? I don't still have your chart up...but I'm thinking I remember it!!!

Looks like we have another MIA PREGGER!!!!!! Saga!!!! We miss you...please come and tell us the GREAT news!!!!!!!

AFM: I'm having ridiculous belly pains, it's on one side then the other, then full frontal...uugghhhh....It's been happening for a few days now and I'm REAL tired of it...I'm NOT feeling this is the month anymore....On to mo 14......UUGGHH~I'm tired, but I'm trusting.....Come On Lord, We need our TR miracle!!!!! AF is due Sat and I am SO ready to just get it going....
Boys start soccer today, it's more like herding cats, so it's real great!!! I enjoy it and look forward to it...Gives us all something to do, and THEY release some of their VERY pent up energy!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone has a SUPER great, happy, joyful day:)
love and blessings :hugs2:


----------



## mommax3

SAGA yay!!! 
Tater your chart is still looking awsome :) I want a pretty chart too lol


----------



## Dash

Did she get a BFP?! Oh man, where is she?! That's wonderful news for the morning- I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## mommax3

SAGA!!! where are you I cant believe your not on here shouting your bfp!!!!!!!!
Holy my chart is nuts I think I o'd or maybe its just me hoping lol 
faith and dash what do you think for yourselves did you o yet?


----------



## Dash

I definitely O'ed! I'm about 4 days out from O right now...I had 2 sets of +OPK's- one last Wednesday, and one Saturday. O day should have been around Saturday, though so I'm banking on that. So you should be O'ing around today, right?


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Did she get a BFP?! Oh man, where is she?! That's wonderful news for the morning- I'm so glad to hear that!

are you "friends" w/ her?~you can click on her "about me" and then click on her ticker, or just go to the 1st page of this board and click on her purple palm tree ticker, it'll take you to her chart...it says at the top UNDER her ticker that CD whatever she got a +HPT...and then if you look at her chart the blue line turns to green, that means pregnancy !!!! BUT WHERE IS SHE?????


----------



## sweetlissa

:dust::bfp::yellow: YEAH SAGA I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU :happydance: CONGRATS


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater. Thanks for thinking of me. I am doing better. I find myself doing a lil more every day. I went back to sleeping in the chair last night. And I slept like a baby. Still taking pain meds but not as often. Heating pad does wonders. Today I actually feel more like AF is coming. Which I know can't be because I had a D&C so there shouldn't be much in there. I am actually thinking that we might start to TTC again soon. Last night my hubby and I talked and for the first time I cried infront of him. Which felt so good. And I think after I explained to him that to me it was a baby and not just a ball of tissue. I think he understood a lil better. So we shall see what the future holds. 
*** FYI I just got talked into selling fun party stuff. So if any of you girls are interested in lotions or candles or anything more just let me know. I can't believe I got talked into it. But for $99 I might aswell give it a try. Something to keep me busy for now. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

DASH*** I was tring to find your chart. I was wanting to stalk it. Do you have a link?


----------



## Dash

Oh I don't temp- I chart CM, CP, and OPK's but thats it. And I use Pink Pad on my phone.

If I try a few cycles with no success I am going to start temping, and YOU will be the lady I come to to teach me some stuff!


----------



## mommax3

Dash I have no clue when I o'd lol im hoping it did happen already though hehe I think maybe yesterday who the hell knows it sure is not me 
Sweetlissa I think that actually crying in front of him is a huge break through. I kept alot of my emotions to myself and finally last cycle I did cry and I think it helped him understand how upset I am. He seems to be alot better with the whole thing now :) and if anything its just good to share your feelings with your hubby


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater: yea:happydance: that your temp is still up:thumbup:..why do you feel out:hugs: Belly pains huh? our bodies are crazy...I always chalk everything up to gas pains:haha:..I hope you still get your BFP this month:kiss: AF is due saturday?

Momma: I hope you get your FF lines soon...it's so nerve wracking not knowing! Is it possible for you to do the CB digi O tests? I know they're costly, but combined with Wondfo IC, they're great! I bought a box of 20 on Amazon for like $20..this is my 3rd cycle using them and I still have lots left! I usually just use 3 at the most...just to confirm the IC. I'm not sure that i could actually quit the opks at this point as I would just keep wondering:haha:

TTC: so happy you're little one is doing well:hugs: love the new photos:flower:

Ready: I hope you get those FF cross hairs soon, too!

Dash: yeah for being 4dpo:happydance: just keep knitting and eating cheesecake so you can keep your mind off the tww:haha:

Sweetlissa: i would love to be part of your chart stalking! I'm happy you'll be joining us soon TTC:hugs: It's great that you were able to really open up with dh. I'm not really the big emotional type either and I would just rather cry in private...but that's not always good. I think it really makes you feel closer to your spouse when you can be vulnerable and share the really hard things...I'm sure your marriage will be stronger for it:thumbup:

Future: I'm glad you can go with NTNP! It could be more relaxing and bring that BFP!! I'm a control freak so NTNP would be hard for me...I'm either doing it or I'm not:haha:...I'm one of those crazy planners...you know, the ones who enjoy PLANNING the trip more than the trip itself:dohh: my (almost) 13 y.o. son is the same way! He and I are always on trip advisor researching hotel and restaurant reviews and figuring everything out about where we're going, before we get there:wacko: my family has always teased me about having to get all the details figured out...I hate the term "let's play it by ear"...anyway, do you know approx. when AF is due?:hugs:

Well, I got an "almost" pos. IC opk at 3pm yest, and again at 9pm...tested again this morning with FMU at 7am and got a pos....tested again at 11am with CB digi and got a smiley....woohoo I love to see that little guy:happydance:...although I don't regularly test with FMU, I have found that once my surge is really close, that i can pickup a pos. with FMU. I plan to test again at 9pm just to see if it's still +. My surge is generally short! I'm kind of curious to see if it's consistent that way. Gotta keep the bd'ing going!

SAGA: I just so nosey, but would love to hear how you're doing:hugs: I'm so excited for you:thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Tater. Thanks for thinking of me. I am doing better. I find myself doing a lil more every day. I went back to sleeping in the chair last night. And I slept like a baby. Still taking pain meds but not as often. Heating pad does wonders. Today I actually feel more like AF is coming. Which I know can't be because I had a D&C so there shouldn't be much in there. I am actually thinking that we might start to TTC again soon. Last night my hubby and I talked and for the first time I cried infront of him. Which felt so good. And I think after I explained to him that to me it was a baby and not just a ball of tissue. I think he understood a lil better. So we shall see what the future holds.
> *** FYI I just got talked into selling fun party stuff. So if any of you girls are interested in lotions or candles or anything more just let me know. I can't believe I got talked into it. But for $99 I might aswell give it a try. Something to keep me busy for now. :)

Lotions and candles:happydance: sounds like fun stuff! What brand or company is it?


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: Faith!!!!
I imagine my temps won't be up too much longer, I'm SOOOO emotional today:( IDK what it's about..af I assume :wacko:
My belly pains PROBABLY are gas pains...Since I've gained that weight ~ and it all happened PRETTY quick~ I'm backed up..I've been kinda of constipated and so it probably IS gas ((sigh)) I'm just ready for AF to get here to cleanse me and then get started onto round 14...SIGH SIGH SIGH...If the GOoD Lord dOEs NOT bless us on THIS coming cycle, I'm quitting, taking a break ..... I'm just getting tired..getting weary...Everyone on here had TR just recently I'm working on 15mo...it's CRAZY, and I'm getting down about it...I don't mean to have a pity party for me, I just feel so tearful today....and it didn't start out this way...???
I DO love you girls....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> :hi: Faith!!!!
> I imagine my temps won't be up too much longer, I'm SOOOO emotional today:( IDK what it's about..af I assume :wacko:
> My belly pains PROBABLY are gas pains...Since I've gained that weight ~ and it all happened PRETTY quick~ I'm backed up..I've been kinda of constipated and so it probably IS gas ((sigh)) I'm just ready for AF to get here to cleanse me and then get started onto round 14...SIGH SIGH SIGH...If the GOoD Lord dOEs NOT bless us on THIS coming cycle, I'm quitting, taking a break ..... I'm just getting tired..getting weary...Everyone on here had TR just recently I'm working on 15mo...it's CRAZY, and I'm getting down about it...I don't mean to have a pity party for me, I just feel so tearful today....and it didn't start out this way...???
> I DO love you girls....

Oh tater:hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down:cry: I can only imagine what 13 months of TTC has been like:nope: I'm feeling so anxious after just 4 mo:( Your body has been through such a huge change this month with you quitting smoking! That's such an incredible achievement:happydance: If AF does show, don't give-up:hugs: you've got the slippery, cleaned out tubes that are *extra* fertile for a few cycles after the HSG...so keep on moving forward:flower: I KNOW you will get your:baby::hugs:

Not to add more to the already HUGE amount of TTC info on the web, but I did just bookmark this site a few days back...it's FULL of helpful ideas for TTC. (This may have been the site you linked to the other day regarding the royal jelly) https://natural-fertility-info.com/


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone.

Lisa - My FSH is 6.6. Tomorrow is my doctors appointment. I took another hpt and it was bfn. I know this isn't my cycle for a bfp. I hope he can give me clomid for my next cycle. 

Tater - Have you thought about testing so your not left just wondering? I know the sight of a bfn is such an awful thing though.

Dash - So exciting that you know your O day. What's your plan for testing?


----------



## Dash

:hug: Tater! I'm sorry your feeling so down today.



Day 2 of hanging out with pregnant people during my 2ww. Bad, bad, bad idea. I appreciate everybody being so excited for me, but the constant "I'm sure this is it" from everybody does NOT help me relax one bit! I talked to DH a bit last night about how I was feeling, and he is so over confident...it didn't help.


----------



## Dash

Hey Ready! Glad your doc was able to start you on the track to some answers, hopefully things work out the RIGHT way and you get things figured out!

My testing plan is to wait as long as possible. Which I don't think will be long. Lol.


----------



## mommax3

TATER big hugs hun i know how old this whole thing gets and how emotional it makes us all :(
REady that is awsome that your seeing a dr. just dont take no for an answer if there is something you want you make him give it to you!!!
Dash I know the feeling my 2 friends were with eachother today watching a baby story and I happened to call I was so not feeling it :( I also know alot about everyone being so sure except yourself my hubby friends and family were all the same way because they knew how fertile i was before and dont know much about where TR leaves us :( i was sick of hearing are you preggo?!?! this is your month and dont worry hunny blah blah blah!!!
Faith thanks for the link faith I wil check it out :)


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Momma - So how do I convince him to let me try clomid this round? I have hypothyroidism which I have under control with meds but that is supposed to cause an O problem too. All these + opk's have driven me nuts and I never know when I O as a result dh and I BD so much I end up with wonderful yeast infections from all the friction. I have really sensitive skin and a sensitive V so its hard BDing over and over. I'm sick of all of this not knowing what's going on with my body. I know af is due soon and I just want to try it next cycle. I'm afraid he will say no. 
I know what you mean too about nosey people. I avoid calling my family partially because I have this feeling they are going to ask me if this is the month. ugh
I keep kicking myself about not doing IVF. It makes me so angry.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Oh and a question for everyone...

What's the diameter of the fallopian tube anyway? I'm trying to get an idea of how wide it is.


----------



## Dash

The tubes are pretty small- I think probably between .5-2cm diameter depending on the person. Ive seen them before, but only after being removed from the body.

You can go to a doc and request your own treatment. If he denies it, request a referral to a FS.


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Tater. Thanks for thinking of me. I am doing better. I find myself doing a lil more every day. I went back to sleeping in the chair last night. And I slept like a baby. Still taking pain meds but not as often. Heating pad does wonders. Today I actually feel more like AF is coming. Which I know can't be because I had a D&C so there shouldn't be much in there. I am actually thinking that we might start to TTC again soon. Last night my hubby and I talked and for the first time I cried infront of him. Which felt so good. And I think after I explained to him that to me it was a baby and not just a ball of tissue. I think he understood a lil better. So we shall see what the future holds.
> *** FYI I just got talked into selling fun party stuff. So if any of you girls are interested in lotions or candles or anything more just let me know. I can't believe I got talked into it. But for $99 I might aswell give it a try. Something to keep me busy for now. :)
> 
> Lotions and candles:happydance: sounds like fun stuff! What brand or company is it?Click to expand...

Brown Bag Party is the company I joined. I will get you my link if you want it. :winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

:hugs::hugs: Tater don't be sad. I am now on cycle 7 since my TR and After this last month I am very upset about TTC. I wanted to give up and say I am done. But as the time gets closer I get a lil more eager. I actually bought some OPK's today. :)
Ready I am not sure if that is an ok for you FSH, I will have to look it up. As far as your doc just don't take NO for an answer. Just explain that you would like to try it make sure you print off your charts and take it with you.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

can you have an ectopic without a + hpt? I feel this burning ripping sharp pain on my right side. I'm kinda limited and can't go to the hospital until dh comes home tonight. We share a car. What do you think is causing this pain?


----------



## mommax3

Sweet lissa I want the link please :)
Ready i had the same thing 3 months after sugury or maybe for I put a heating pad on and in the am I flowed crazy blood Im not sure if it was an eptopic or just af being a bitch try a heating pad is all I can offer i hope your ok


----------



## ReadyWithLove

yeah im just laying here. not sure what to think


----------



## mommax3

ready I also wanted to say I have hypo thyroid too and take meds for it and I too get very irritated after alot of bding and im very prone to yeast infections grrrr 
Future did iui and got preggo and from what im understanding its alot cheaper then Ivf, just a thought


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Yeah all of these fun medical issues we have to deal with. I hope there's nothing wrong with me. What a mess this all is.


----------



## mommax3

ReadyWithLove said:


> Yeah all of these fun medical issues we have to deal with. I hope there's nothing wrong with me. What a mess this all is.

oh the joys of our stupid choices:cry:


----------



## Dash

Have you guys thought about taking probiotics to prevent yeast infections? I had a really bad problem with recurring yeast that kept turning into BV last year. Every single month I would get one, and it ultimately ended up causing scarring of my bladder. Probiotics with lactobaccilus acidopholis in them are a LIFE SAVER, and not only can it cure yeast infections but it will keep them away.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

dash - which brand do you use?


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Sweet lissa I want the link please :)
> Ready i had the same thing 3 months after sugury or maybe for I put a heating pad on and in the am I flowed crazy blood Im not sure if it was an eptopic or just af being a bitch try a heating pad is all I can offer i hope your ok

Please forgive me. I must be brain dead.. LOL.. Cause I am not sure what link you are talking about..LOL.. It has been a heck of a few hours here. We are flooding because of the rain. If it wasn't dark I would get some pics. The house that we are renting the sub pump gave in and is spraying water all over the basement. My sister who is 9 months pregnant went into labor and my not so nice mother is having a blast rubbing it in my face...:rofl::headspin::argh: I was finally able to go to the bathroom, which I haven't been able to since the surgery. I feel like I lost 10 lbs. But I didn't know that my son had put a toy in the toilet. So it is all plugged up.. LMAO.. this is the funny part.. My husband had to plunge the toilet because I tried and couldn't get it. And he was like what in the world... LOL... Meanwhile my 3 yr old decides that he has to poop.. LMAO... So he runs upstairs and is yelling at me because I am not moving fast enough. And poops his pants.. I was like what next... OMG 
So that is my night.. I wonder what will be next... LOL.. the kids just went to bed so hopefully it wont be anything drastic.. :rofl:


----------



## sweetlissa

****Ready I just looked at your chart.. Looks like you BD at the right time. Maybe you will get a BFP in 4 or 5 more days. :)


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Lisa- OMG sooo funny about the toy being in the toilet and your 3 yr old going in his pants. I know it must have been a headache but what a funny story.
I really don't feel like this is my month. I don't feel any different. I'm just waiting for AF and keeping my fingers crossed about getting prescribed clomid tomorrow.


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Faith!!!!
> I imagine my temps won't be up too much longer, I'm SOOOO emotional today:( IDK what it's about..af I assume :wacko:
> My belly pains PROBABLY are gas pains...Since I've gained that weight ~ and it all happened PRETTY quick~ I'm backed up..I've been kinda of constipated and so it probably IS gas ((sigh)) I'm just ready for AF to get here to cleanse me and then get started onto round 14...SIGH SIGH SIGH...If the GOoD Lord dOEs NOT bless us on THIS coming cycle, I'm quitting, taking a break ..... I'm just getting tired..getting weary...Everyone on here had TR just recently I'm working on 15mo...it's CRAZY, and I'm getting down about it...I don't mean to have a pity party for me, I just feel so tearful today....and it didn't start out this way...???
> I DO love you girls....
> 
> Oh tater:hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling so down:cry: I can only imagine what 13 months of TTC has been like:nope: I'm feeling so anxious after just 4 mo:( Your body has been through such a huge change this month with you quitting smoking! That's such an incredible achievement:happydance: If AF does show, don't give-up:hugs: you've got the slippery, cleaned out tubes that are *extra* fertile for a few cycles after the HSG...so keep on moving forward:flower: I KNOW you will get your:baby::hugs:
> 
> Not to add more to the already HUGE amount of TTC info on the web, but I did just bookmark this site a few days back...it's FULL of helpful ideas for TTC. (This may have been the site you linked to the other day regarding the royal jelly) https://natural-fertility-info.com/Click to expand...

OHHHHHH THANKS:flower:
I'm feeling a LOT better today:thumbup: I THINK it's just that initial onset of the dreaded PMS...b/c was I was lil grumpy:shrug: for no reason too...praaaw-bly had to do w/ being emotional though:hugs:
ANYwho, my temps dropped A LOT...the 1st feeling of the af poo, ya know the feeling~~ hit me this morning...But it's OK,,,I'm SERIOUSLY learning A LOT about patience and what *I* need to be learning through this whole process...ALTHOUGH it's A frustrating, painful process it'll be all worth it...It's sweet to know when I DO feel sad :cry:or emotional you are all so willing to be uplifting and not condemning....
The Good Lord is NEVER late and I know this, There's a reason and "All good and perfect gifts come from above" James 1:17 and I KNOW this...Faith takes a lot more practice than anything else and although it's been a long suffering process it's worth it...I WILL be blessed, our family WILL grow and when it happens it'll be THE most perfect time!!!! I don't know WHAT we'll do this month..probably nothing....and maybe that's the best for now:winkwink:
I love ya girls and THANK you for your kindness:flower:

Ready you O'd girl AND looks like(according to your chart) that there was plenty of BD in the righ time frame?!?!!!!!!!

Faith, you are O'ing aren'tcha sweetie!!! YAY!!!! get that egg girl!! Rooting for ya!!!!!!!!!!how ya feeling?!

Dash, Ok, how's your FIRST 2WW going?!?!?!??!?! I wish we could see your chart!!!!:blush:I hope that you girls in O/2WW time get your bfp's SO fast!!! no waiting, not messing around, from surgery straight to BFP!!!!!!!:cloud9:

TTC, trusting you are doing FINE sweetie!!!! your lil bean is SOOOO cute!!!! love it!!!!!never thought something would be sooo beautiful!!!!!

Everyone else!!!! I LOVE YA!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Dash

Good morning girls! Look like there's a few people O'ing right now- go catch that egg ladies!

SweetLissa- good job with the weight loss! 

Tater- someday, at the right time, your patience and faith will pay off.

Thanks for thinking of me Tater! The dreaded 2ww...I'm just- waiting, right? Haha. Ive been keeping myself busy. We are doing some home renovations so I don't lack things to do. The days are hard because of the fact that ALL my friends are pregnant, so I keep myself busy and surrounded with people- but they are all pregnant people.


----------



## tatertahelon

yes sir-ey bob!!! you are correcto dash and I'm (trying to)patiently await the day!!! and it's SOOOO super smart to stay busy...projects are GREAT to keep your mind off things that could possibly make you crazy :winkwink: I have a few pregger friends too...ahhhh I stay away!! :haha:


Ummm so hey Faith I HEARD(from a pretty intelligent source) that "dry" CM is when it's clear but has white specks in it..I was marking it as creamy ~ b/c it wasn't sticky, it wasn't flecky~well it WAS flecky/specky but not sporadic specks... but I guess it wasn't LOTIONY either....SO, anyway, I just wanted to say that~if it helps...I ended up changing it on my chart, but noted it in case later I wish I wouldn't have done that....it's showing up on my skibbies, so I'm like would DRY really be coming out on my unders? doesn't make sense to me, but then again, not much IN the ttc process does


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa Im talking about your link for the products your selling lol
OMG what a night you had last night ugh!
Do you guys think I o'd?


----------



## mommax3

I need to ask you guys a question about my sister she had an eptopic and they gave her a shot to dislodge it met something, anyways her number are down to 0 now and they said she can start trying as soon as she gets her next period well she is still bleeding so how will she know when she gets her period?


----------



## Dash

How long ago was her ectopic? The range for "normal" bleeding after that varies per person- usually as long as 4-6 weeks is considered normal after mc. But any longer and she needs to go back to her doc. the hormones from the shot stay in the system a long time. It will probably be quite a while before her next period.


----------



## sweetlissa

Here is my link. Sorry I must have really been somewhere else last night. LOL https://brownbagparty.com/u/sweetsomethings/website/repIndex.jsp


----------



## sweetlissa

Yep I agree with Dash. I am actually glad that I can TTC cause I didn't have the shot but then again if I had had the shot I would still have my tube..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa: GREAT job on the wight loss:thumbup: What are you doing to help with the weight loss? I would LOVE to lose some weight. Darn thing is, I LOVE to eat!!!! I know I just need to eat less:wacko: Anyway, if you have any tips..I' love to hear them:hugs: Also, so glad you we're able to get some relief:flower: It's amazing how our intestinal health effects us! I finally connected the fact that I get HORRIBLE headaches when I'm backed up:blush:...I guess from the toxins. 

Momma: your chart is a bit crazy this month...I know I've seen charts with preO temps like yours in the BFP chart gallery in FF..so DON'T be down about it:hugs: Have you done the "find charts like mine" on FF? I hope your sister's bleeding stops! How many days has it been. I just don't know enough about the effects of the shot to know. You could post on the other thread too as I know Josey has had a tubal. 

Dash:Yep, stay focused on those renovations and the TWW will fly by! btw, what are you renovating? I AGREE on the probiotics for yeast infection and BV! I was having reaccuring problems (about 5yrs ago now)...I found if I inserted 1 or 2 capsules of probiotics into the vagina before bed (immediately following intercourse) it completely took care of the problem! It was a LIFE saver...BV is an awful affliction! 

Tater: sorry your temp dropped:cry: You do have the right attitude though...in God's perfect timing it WILL happen:hugs: Thanks for the info on "dry" CM...I guess they must have run short on descriptions, because to me, "dry" means DRY...no wet anything:wacko:

Afm: having very painful O pains today on the left side:thumbup: all for the good, I *hope*


----------



## sweetlissa

***Momma a few more days and we should be able to tell. Your temos have been so up and down I am just not sure yet


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Just was curious:coffee:....assuming we can all get our fertile myrtles rolling...how many more children do you hope/want to have? :flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

*** Faith. I love to eat to and with my hubby being home I have been eating more it seems..LOL.. But I think alot of it is Gobstoppers. When I get a craving I will just eat a few of those and suck on them for a while and it seems to take the cravings away. Other then that I am not doing the treadmill right now. I plan to start up maybe next week if I feel up to it. I think alot of the weight gain that I had over the last month was becuase I was kinda backed up. I lost 3 LBS since yesterday. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

I am hoping for 1 maybe 2 more


----------



## mommax3

Faith Good idea :) lets go O!!!! I would like to have one more then im not going to try or use protectiona and If god blesses me with another I will be happy and if not it's no big now if I could just get pregnant with the first lol what about you? oh and I have heard that some woman have alot of lh surges that give them the up and down so maybe that is me, i have never had issues before so im not sure why having surgury would make issues.
Sweetlissa you go girl with the will power im like faith I have problem working out and being active but when it comes to food I want it all!!! Thanks for the looking out :) i hope my numbers stay up so i know what im working with and all this temping was not for nothing


----------



## Dash

Hiya Faith! So you O today huh? Cant wait for you to be in the 2ww with me! Lol. We are renovating our basement- it was fully built and furnished until we had a flood in November. Since then its been the 4 of us in a tiny 2 bedroom :wacko: So we ripped everything out and are starting from scratch, making an extra room for the each of the 2 kids we have downstairs so there's a free room upstairs for what will hopefully turn into a nursery. 

How many more kids we are having is still up for discussion :winkwink:

Im a snack-o-holic! I love love love food...and boy is it becoming obvious! Ive been using gum a lot to curb cravings.


----------



## sweetlissa

You know I was just thinking. I am out on my own... No one is even close to me in cycles.. I am smack dab between everyone. We need to get some more girls on here so that I can have a buddy.. :_)


----------



## sweetlissa

O BTW my sex drive came back.. The next 7 days is going to be horrible... The doc said nothing until he sees me... By then I will be CD14. Hum maybe the lil devil will come out in me and not listen... I usually O on CD16 so hmmmmm what to do... I feel like there is a lil devil on one shoulder saying do it do it... LMAO and on the other shoulder is one saying now now you know you have to listen to the doc.... OMG :)


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Just was curious:coffee:....assuming we can all get our fertile myrtles rolling...how many more children do you hope/want to have? :flower:

As many as the Good Lord will trust us with:cloud9:


----------



## tatertahelon

I heart sweets right now:blush: but lost a pound!:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

momma, CD14??? We'll have to see, if it WAS that day, FF should get you your lines tomorrow...? right...that'll be the 3rd day w/ temps above 14


----------



## mommax3

I hope so tater that would be nice :) Your one pound loss is awsome I have been really good about working out everyday mon-friday for about 2 weeks now and it makes me feel alot better and gives me something to focus on besides getting preggo, BUT I still love food and love hitting the local bakery for black and white cookies yum yum and im making hubby take us to chilis tonight I dont feel like cooking im super tired which leaves me to believe I did o since im usually tired after.
Sweetlissa I say if you want to bd then you should go ahead and do so i dont see why a few days would make any difference


----------



## sweetlissa

bding out..... !!!!!!!!!! i was making muffins.. No seriously muffins... :) And my stomach busted open. Just out of no where.... SO I am back to wearing a pad on my stomach. They cut me open where I had my TR and my 3 C-sections so it might take some time to heal.. BOOHOOO cause I was really wanting to bd......


----------



## sweetlissa

Here is a couple muffine recipes.. Lemon cake mix with diet mt. dew. only 14 calories per muffin and they taste grrrrrrrr8.... then blueberry muffin mix I add everything except the oil I use sugar free applesauce. It takes them down to about 70 calories.. But o so good.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

So...

I have PCOS and a cyst the size of a golf ball on my left ovary both of my ovaries are twice the size they should be. I've been put on a double dose of BC to hopefully make the cysts go away. Once they go away I have the order for my HSG then they are putting me on clomid and doing IUI. I'm sad. DH isn't being very nice/understanding/sympathetic which is so unusual and unlike him. I'm not really sure what to think right now. I'm getting loads of blood work done on Monday and I'm terrified about this cyst that's supposed to burst as a result of the BC. What a giant mess.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready::hugs: so sorry for the bad news:cry:wow, so that explains all the + opks:nope:...I suppose if there's a silver lining, it's that you may very well get your BFP sooner than the rest of us...doing IUI and clomid:thumbup:...it's good that you went to the dr rather then putting it off any more months...at least now you have some answers:hugs: I'll be praying that your ovaries heal quickly....I wonder if perhaps your dh is just really worried and that's why he's acting unusual:(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa: OMG! it's just one thing after another:hugs: you must be overdoing it! Were you getting really rough with the muffines:) Have your hubby cook some really basic foods and do a little laundry and YOU stay off your feet and rest:thumbup: 

Momma: way to go:thumbup: with the consistent exercise! I completely get the super tired thing...I'm feeling it too! Until it was mentioned here..last cycle I think..I never knew that progesterone makes you tired..but I certainly feel it!

Tater: 1lb. is great:thumbup: I would LOVE to do that...I'm always saying "okay, starting tomorrow....ya dah ya dah..." 

Dash: how horrible that you had flooding! on the other hand, you'll have a brand new basement! hopefully you had good insurance to help out:winkwink: yep, looking forward to joining you in the TWW! I def. had sharp O pains today..they seem worse since the TR..and not just because I'm more aware of it, but it really IS more painful than before.

afm: In honor of my middle son's 13th b-day on Tues..We went to a Florida Marlin's spring training game tonight in Jupiter, Fl..the weather was perfect! and speaking of loving to eat...we ate hotdogs, nachos, pretzels, pepsi, skittles, twizzlers, pizza and cracker jacks! how's that for a bunch of CRAP! "but staring tomorrow...I'm going to eat healthy and do lots of walking:haha:" we do have to set up for the show tomorrow, so I WILL be getting some exercise...I can't wait for my lines to appear in FF...we'll be doing another BD tonight for good measure...and yes, we have arrived at the "hurry up and get it done.." phase (or at least I have:wacko:) Oh, and as far as how many more kids we want...dh would like to have 9 more:wacko:...too late, I've told him! I would like to have at least 2-3 more but it really is up to the Lord:flower: At this point, I'll be thrilled just to have one more! I'll never take fertility for granted again! I still can't believe I threw it away:dohh:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Faith - That's true and I didn't think about that. Maybe he is just really worried. I think I'm going to try and talk to him about it more tomorrow. Your also right that I feel much better having gone to the doctor now to see what's going on. Things just didn't feel right and I knew something was happening in my body. I'm so afraid of this double dose of BC they are putting me on an the whole bursting cyst. It sounds so painful. My biggest fear is ending up in the hospital and losing my ovary.


----------



## sweetlissa

LOL Faith.. 
Ready I am glad you went to the doc. Everything will be ok. Your hubby will come around he is just worried right now. And alot of times when men get worried they are not very nice to be around. Let us know how the blood work results come back. And a ? are you waiting to start the BC pills until you start AF?
AFM I have another job interview today. Not really what I am looking for but. It has insurance from day 1. Which is great. We shall see. I am hoping I get it.


----------



## mommax3

Sweetlissa sounds yummy I will have to try them :)
REady im sure you feel like you just been knocked down hard but dont just like faith said now you have answeres and your going to get som assisted baby making :) Future had IUI and she got preggo from it and had a beautiful baby girl :) chin up girl all our paths are diffferent but we will all get our happy ending
AFM I have the same temp as yesterday wtf!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Sweetlissa sounds yummy I will have to try them :)
> REady im sure you feel like you just been knocked down hard but dont just like faith said now you have answeres and your going to get som assisted baby making :) Future had IUI and she got preggo from it and had a beautiful baby girl :) chin up girl all our paths are diffferent but we will all get our happy ending
> AFM I have the same temp as yesterday wtf!

Momma: I think your temp being the same is good:thumbup:considering the drastic up and down prior...I'll bet FF will put your line tomorrow:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Yep I have to agree momma. We will see what tomorrows temp is. I hope it goes up a lil but nothing drastic.. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

****faith I love the temp this morning.. WOOOHOOO you O'd. :)


----------



## Dash

Good morning ladies! There's a lot of O'ing going on on this board today!

Ready- :hugs: I'm sorry you feel bad about the news you got. Just try to remember that a path to a baby is still a path to a baby, even if its not the one you imagined. I'm sure now that the problem is known your doctors can help you more.


----------



## Dash

TATER! Its CD28....how are things going?


----------



## mommax3

faith were totally going to be bump buddies if we both ger our bfp this month :)


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: girls!!!!! 

Dash: I feel like af will come tomorrow...so that is that...THIS is THE last month of it..I am PRAYING THIS is THE month of THE bfp....I have a GOoD feeling!!!!!
FOR SOME reason my temp went up.1 degree which annoys me..I DOES NOT mean anything, just hate it when you THINK you know what it's going to do and then does opposite:growlmad:annnyway,,,,,,,,how YOU feel? How many DPO are you?

Momma, I agree w/ the other girls...it's A GOOD thing your temps the same..they are usually soo erratic you should be doing the happy dance:happydance:HOPEFULLY cross hairs tomorrow..I HOPE I get solid lines next cycle...I'm not sure why they keep being dotted...??
Annnyway,,,,

Lissa, Yeah, those muffins sound good..for SOME reason I HEART LEMON anything lately..I JUST made lemon bars last night:haha:and CAN'T stop eating lemon treats..I WILL Def try those out!!!!! MMMM MMMM Mmmmm 

Ready, :flower:
What is BC? birth control? before I zillion q that I will wait for reply...
Personally, I 100000000% agree w/ what Dash said, I COULD Not have said it better....
and also sometimes w/ the DH's we DO have to emotionally open: cry, talk, write, whatever to help them understand WHAT it's like for US...men and woman's thinking is OHHH so different...I know my dh wants another child as much as I do, but the WHOLE process is TOTALLY different for HIM than it is for ME...I start to get selfish like Ummmm, you just DON'T care and that's just NOT it at all..they just deal, handle and express stuff differently..that's why communication is SOOOO important!!!!!! I'm rooting for ya!!!

Love ya girls!!! hope everyone is smiling today!!!!!!:friends:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

hi tater - yeah my dh was back to normal today. I think yesterday was just as difficult for him. He almost passed out in the ultrasound when he saw the loads of follicles in my enlarged ovary and huge cyst. BC is birth control. They are putting me on it to hopefully get rid of the large and smaller cysts. I'm scared though. I worry about the pain and if by it rupturing will cause additional damage. They are pushing for the hsg this cycle too but it's only been 4 months since the surgery. They say it's not too early but every tubal reversal doctor says it is. I don't know what to do. I feel happy about my FS but want to make the right choices. I start the BC on CD4 and then wait for the painful rupturing of cysts. Then I will get the hsg done when the cysts are gone and begin clomid/have the IUI.


----------



## future_numan

Ready, I also had IUI to conceive Emily ( amd am going to do it again if we don't get a positive soon )
The path taken to receive the gift of a beautiful child is so trivial..
Good luck with the hsg.. 

Hello everyone, Sorry I have been away for awhile and by the looks of it everyone has been busy ( it will take some time to go back and catch up )
My DH is going away with work for 5 weeks. He will be home some weekends but that is never reliable. So our baby making is going to be on hold till May..unless I get my BFP this cycle !!
I am so not looking forward to being alone that long, it gets really lonely here ( we live in the country) just Emily and I.. This is where I miss working, his absents weren't so bad when I was at work most of while he was gone!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi Future... That is a bummer that he will be gone that long. How does an IUI work. I think do to the tubal I think we are heading in the direction. I don't want to take any chances with my last tube.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Future - I'm sorry to hear about your dh being gone. Mine has a difficult schedule at times too. I hate being alone and get so much anxiety from it. I'm glad to hear that IUI worked for you. I'm really looking forward to it as long as my tubes are wide open and working. The first thing is to eliminate these cysts though. My poor dh is nervous about producing samples for the IUI. Did yours have the same issue?

Lisa - IUI is when they pinpoint O time and either wait for a urine LH surge or give you a HCG shot to make you O. Then they take DH's sperm and "wash" it to get just the little sperm cells. Then they put a needle/catheter through the cervix, into the uterus and inject the sperm. As I explained to my dh...then the little guys don't have to go through so many doors to get to the egg. But our tubes have to be open.


----------



## future_numan

Ready, It is very normal..My poor DH hated producing his "sample" since he had to do it at the clinic ( we live an hour away so too far to do it at home) 
They had a room set aside away from the main room so they could have some privacy.
But with all the tests we had to do to get to that point to me that was nothing but men have a different feelings:wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

HI FUTURE~~~ Missed ya girl!!! Sorry your DH has to go away:( mine was gone all last week, 4days and I was boo hooing...I can't IMAGINE being away from him, alone etc etc for FIVE weeks..YIKES...
You'll have to do a LOT of BnB'in while he's away :winkwink:

Hope you DO NOT have to wait...when should you know if THIS is YOUR cycle?!?!?!?!?

Af showed today..RIGHT on time doing it's thing...today is always the day I spot and tomorrow will be full force...SOoOoOoO here we go again!!!!!
yay((sigh))
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

ReadyWithLove said:


> hi tater - yeah my dh was back to normal today. I think yesterday was just as difficult for him. He almost passed out in the ultrasound when he saw the loads of follicles in my enlarged ovary and huge cyst. BC is birth control. They are putting me on it to hopefully get rid of the large and smaller cysts. I'm scared though. I worry about the pain and if by it rupturing will cause additional damage. They are pushing for the hsg this cycle too but it's only been 4 months since the surgery. They say it's not too early but every tubal reversal doctor says it is. I don't know what to do. I feel happy about my FS but want to make the right choices. I start the BC on CD4 and then wait for the painful rupturing of cysts. Then I will get the hsg done when the cysts are gone and begin clomid/have the IUI.

awwwwwGOOD!! I'm glad to hear it!!!!
Whoa, passing out from an U/S...he better get ready for birth!! :haha:

So BC huh? that seems SOOOo weird..so they GIVE you BC to MAKE the cyst burst? Or to REDUCE the cyst? I've never heard/known anything about any of THIS kind of stuff.....

I didn't even know what an HSG was until I started BNB....I guess all the FS do it when they are doing the TR but *I* didn't know that..and my FS never EVER mentioned it until we went in Jan b/c I was fed up and questioned HIM about it....

The SA wasn't too bad...WEIRD YES, but BAD~NO MOre FUNNY if you ask me..
A friends husband went and said there was some crazy porn playing on the tv and christian music on the radio..said he wanted to RUN right on outta there!!!! SOoo, I immediately started praying..:winkwink:I mean, Ummm, why can they watch porn and rock out to music but wifey couldn't accompany him?!?!? SO I just prayed that I COULD go and it was awesome...I went in w/him...was like a room(like Future said) at the end of the building~all alone..was like a lil hotel room actually, had it's own RR and a leather couch..TV, low lightening...Yeah, it was weird, we NEVER got it on in the doc office before, but it didn't take long, I helped him out and we laughed PRETTY hard through the whole thing:rofl:
You make it what it is:winkwink: and we live like hour or better away too, so couldn't collect the sample BEFORE we went....but it was OK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

My husband opted to not have the SA done until there is a problem- for the same reason. Men are very different. We have babies and allow the whole world to look inside our vagina's and cram fingers in our cervix's. Men don't have anything comparable to that happen to them. 

I think I remember Tater saying she got to go in with her DH when he had to give his sample? ( ETA: hey, we posted at the same time)

Soooo. I went and bought some FRER's today. My goal is still to keep them in my bathroom for as long as possible, or at least until next week. lol. I feel really AF-y so I'm not too hopeful- but then I'm a glass half empty kind of gal! Haha.


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I went in w/ him, I'm pretty sure now that I've experienced it ~ they would PRETTY much let you get your :spermy: out in what ever manner you believe you need to have it happen...WHICH, is kinda nice, b/c EVERYONE is different and has different "needs" :haha:

You feel AF-y ALREADY? How many DPO are ya?!


----------



## Dash

6 or 7. I usually get crampy about a week before AF, and sure enough she is due in 7 days...


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> 6 or 7. I usually get crampy about a week before AF, and sure enough she is due in 7 days...

wow, I would NEVER have know that about myself prior to ANYTHING:shrug: You're good girl!!!!!

AFM: :witch: DID get me..I KNOW FF says that CD1 is when it's FULL force, but for me it's when there's blood...It's RIGHT on (which i"m VERY thankful for) spotting late afternoon TODAY, and will be full force tomorrow late morning!!!
I KNOW I was a wreck a few days ago, but I WILL finish out THIS day BEFORE I get anxious about a new one:thumbup:and, IDK WHY, but I HAVE A REAL good feeling about this cycle:winkwink:and am ACTUALLY pretty excited!!!

Dash. DO NOT get discouraged b/c it didn't happen on 1st try..I DID get bfp on 1st try and lost it:cry: I'd SO rather see my beloveds take a lil longer to conceive and have it LAST rather than have you go through some of the emotions I have...You've done GOOD things by waiting on your body..that's SOOO smart...you'll be blessed bc of it:flower:
love ya sweetie!!!:hugs: PLUS, we don't even KNOW for SURE if af is coming..I mean, *I* can usually tell too, but sometimes life is FULL of surprises:cloud9:

AND WHHHHHYYY is it that as soon as af hit, so does the af poop..???? what IS that about......UGH


----------



## mommax3

wow that IUI sounds sweet I want one :) Im so sorry tater i really am getting so sick of that witch!!! I really dont want to see her here anymore!!!! I thought for sure you were getting your bfp this month, what more can one do to make a baby grrrrrr!!!!
Dash I hope your not out we need some more good news up in here :) Im really wondering about saga?!?! hope all is good has anyone talked to her?
Afm i am so bloated and gassy its not even funny I look like im 3 months preggo with a gas baby :( This is gonna sound weird but has anyone read the book the secret I do remember someone on one of these threads talking about it, ok anyways I read it over a year ago and I kept thinking about wanting a brand new house and that i was going to get one then my house burned down and I got one! I know the house burning down was tradgic and not the way I wished for me to get a new house but the point is I did get a new house shortly after I put the secret into practice I just imagined my new house over and over again so now im doing the same thing with getting preggo last week I imagined this was my month and im gonna be so excited to see my bfp and that I am preggo now. I know it sounds crazy but I really think putting what you want into the universe makes it happen if you always put bad stuff into the universe all it will give you is bad and if you picture what you want you shall recieve it :) hey you know us we will try anything lol


----------



## ReadyWithLove

HI everyone. Thanks for all of your input. DH is really scared. I don't know what to tell him. I'm unsure if they would let us BD right in the office though?! I wouldn't care but he can be shy.
I'm not finding anyone with experience using high doses of BC to eliminate cysts. I have to wait until CD4 though and AF hasn't arrived so I need to just wait for now.


----------



## mommax3

ReadyWithLove said:


> HI everyone. Thanks for all of your input. DH is really scared. I don't know what to tell him. I'm unsure if they would let us BD right in the office though?! I wouldn't care but he can be shy.
> I'm not finding anyone with experience using high doses of BC to eliminate cysts. I have to wait until CD4 though and AF hasn't arrived so I need to just wait for now.

My best friend actually had alot of pretty bad cysts and they put her on BC for a little while then she went off and the month she went of she got her bfp :) Her dr also told her that pregnancy restarts the body as far as cysts are concerned so after your preggo they should not be a problem :) She had good results I hope you do too :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

I have been told the same thing. I have a cyst on my left ovary. ( not sure after the last few weeks if it is still there) but... I was actually suppost to start BC pills this cycle according to my other doc to get rid of the cyst. I didn't do it due to everything else. I didn't want to mess up anything else right now. But I have had to use them in the past to get rid of cysts and for some reason they are always on my left side. But it does work. I think I was on them for about 6 months.


----------



## mommax3

how ya feeling sweets? I think that IUI sounds like it will def. do the trick are you going to try it out? or at least look into it?


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhh ready:haha: that's cracking me up...No, you can't BD...You just have to well ya know...touch him...or HE has to touch him...:haha: you have to get the sperm in the cup, ya know like a urine sample so you gotta aim....
We didn't do oral b/c we didn't want saliva involved..it CAN have saliva, b/c they wash it anyway, but we didn't just started off ME touching, But I could tell that was taking TOO long, so I showed my (.)(.)'s and what not, wasn't long after that :haha:


----------



## Dash

OH Tater...you make me laugh...with your little boob symbols. Funny stuff.

Momma- I sure hope I'm not out too! We have had a lot of bad news lately, I know my DH could really use something good.


----------



## tatertahelon

:haha:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

That's really good to hear about the BC and cysts. I'm a little scared but looking forward to getting started. 

Tater - Ohhhh I get it. I thought maybe you BD in the room and he pulled out. We did that (sorry tmi) for his sample. That's good to know about the saliva honestly. I want to feel bad for him but it's hard when there's so much going on on my end of things.

Dash/Mamma - I really hope this is your month. For some reason it doesn't make me sad to see other's BFP. Sometimes I go into the BFP announcement forum just to look at everyone being so happy and excited. It gives me so much hope.


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh, wait, now I'm confused:haha: YOU DID give have a SA and you bd'd?!!!! Hahahahaha I'm rolling up in here!!! :rofl:

Welp, whatever works:winkwink: you are AWESOME!!!!!! 

Yeah, don't feel bad for him, there's no reason..YOU KNOW in the back of his mind he's all like "I'm SO glad I'm a man" :haha: I KNOW my DH is...there's NO doubt, they'd stu*id if they weren't thinking that!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Tater - Yea the SA story is really funny actually. Not only did we BD we were staying at my parents house and it just so happened we needed the sample that day so what were we to do. I THOUGHT my Dad had left for work so were trying all these ways to get it to work. Hands...etc Nothing was working so there we were with the cup right next to us trying to just get it over with. We finally got it to work and we walked out of the bedroom and there's my Dad standing in the kitchen and there's me with a cup of sperm. I was like OMG OMG we need to leave now...OMG. I keep encouraging him to just produce the SA himself and he's being difficult.


----------



## tatertahelon

OK girls, ya know how the other day I asked about if anyone took RJ and Dash you said you did, but didn't know if it did much, or didn't care for it?(IDR exactly what you said-but something along those lines)
Well I'm Intrigued w/ the stuff, NOT just RJ(royal jelly)but BEES in general.. I NEVER EVER knew that bees did sooo much and were SO stinking healthy about it...DH's friends keep bees and he DOES talk about it a lot and I was ALWAYS bored w/ his stories, UNTIL NOW.. he's actually mentioned starting to keep bees ourselves and I roll my eyes to him..BUT NOW, I'm like ALL about it...
I'm DEFINITELY starting RJ AND pollen, unsure STILL what's the best combo but check out this site, It would take you hours to read ALL of it, but I definitely recommend checking it out~this girls has it going on and I cannot wait to start thinking bee!!!!!!!
https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/
it's THE best site I've found in DAYS of searching. It's a bit pricey, but after reading the "great" things it (supposedly)does I'm all about trying it...if I DO feel a difference I WON"T be surprised, if I don't then I'll discontinue the use but whoa....can ya'll tell I'm EXCITED about this stuff!!!!!!!!
check it out!!!!!

Ready~~that's TOO funny!!! how many kids do you have?!


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies, i was told about this thread by mommax3 hope you don't mind me joining, my tr was 6 july 2010 i'm on cycle 11 of ttc and love chatting to ppl who are going through the same thing.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning spuggle. Welcome and these ladies are great. I was told about it about a month ago by Tater and everyone welcomed me. If you have any ?'s just let us know. Also as of today I will be posting interpertations of charts. If you would like help with your chart just let me know. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

***********Chart Stalking Addiction*****************
Good morning ladies. I couldn't sleep this morning so I got up early to do this. I was dreaming I had to pee and woke up and well had to go. So I am up. And looking forward to a nap today. So here we go week 1 of doing this let me know if there is anything that needs changed for next week. 
TATER***:hugs:I was really hoping the :witch: would stay away. Sorry she found you. I am glad that your outlook has changed about this cycle. 

MOMMA*** I am thinking that you might have O'd on CD14. Todays temp will say it all. I am sorry your temps have been so up and down. And now flat I am hoping that is a good thing. You had a huge raise on CD15. I can't wait to see your temp today. :thumbup::mrgreen:

FAITH***:dust: I see you O'd on CD18. And it looks like you had plenty of bding around there to hopefully catch that egg. You will probably get your lines Sunday. 

READY*** Hi :hugs::hug: I know you think your out. But according to your chart. Looks like you guys bd at the right time. I would not count yourself out yet. I would take a HPT in a few more days. Maybe like Tuesday or Wednesday. If it isn't your month, I know the next few months are going to seem horrible. You will make it through and you know you always have us to fall back on. :hugs:

SAGA*** Sorry you got the :witch: after you got a +++ that stinks. I wanted to tell you that temping during AF is not really needed. You can take a brake until about 7 DPO. Due to hormones and all that stuff your temps can actually mess up your chart if you temp during AF.. 

AFM*** I started temping yesterday. I didn't this morning becuase I didn't sleep good last night and I know that there is no need to really stress over it yet. I will start my OPK's tomorrow. And go until I get a +++. I am not really sure if we will be trying this month or not. I want to but well we will see how sore I am down there before I decide.. LOL
I hope you ladies have a great day. And let me know if there is any others who would like to join or if there is anything I missed.


----------



## sweetlissa

OMG see what happens when I go to bed early... LMAO... If you could only see my laughing sitting here at the computer while my hubby snores..LOL.. 
MOMMA I think yesterday was actually my best day yet. NO PAIN MEDS LAST NIGHT, so that is great progress. My hubby slept on the couch becuase I am still sleeping in the chair. He was snoring so loud all night. I think I would have rather him sleept in bed. But he is trying to be sweet. I thank God every day for such a supportive husband. 
On a side note... I showed him my legs last night becuase someone (I think my 8 yr old daughter) took my razor can't find it anywhere. Anyway. So I should him my legs and he said that's it I am no longer Horny...LMAO. He said first thing this morning we are going to the store... 
Also going to go buy a new vechile today. I am going back and forth between a suv or a minivan. I had a minivan before and hated it. We have a suburban now and love it but hate the payments. So we are getting rid of it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## mommax3

Spuggle yay you found it :)
Sweet lissa thanks so much you are a chart goddess :) my temp went up a little today but they still did not draw my line. I use to hate being a minivan mom but I caved last year and got one and I love it but If I got a new car now it would be a crossover or suv with the 7 passenger seating. Have fun shopping that always makes me happy hehe. Im so happy your not on your meds anymore that must feel like a good step in the right direction:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma your temp did go up and that is great, maybe tomorrow. If you did OPK's (which I can't remember) put them in your chart. And that will give you lines.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks sweets I didnt do the opks but thats good to know for next month. HAve fun car shopping today :)


----------



## mommax3

https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/stories.php?category=21
I thought you girls would like to read this, so funny and totally all of us :)


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> Hi ladies, i was told about this thread by mommax3 hope you don't mind me joining, my tr was 6 july 2010 i'm on cycle 11 of ttc and love chatting to ppl who are going through the same thing.

:hi:SPUGGLE :wave: WELCOME :flower:

Looks like WE are on the same cycle !!!! HOoRaY!!!! My other cycle sister has disappeared:( I KNOW FF says CD2 but It's really CD1..WHY do they do this to me....but anyway, I O on CD13, how bout you?
I had my TR Feb16 2010 so we are on month 14 of trying...NOT glad you haven't gotten your BFP but it IS nice to have someone that's been trying for a substantial amount of time..(i feel like I complain to my girls TOO much:wacko:)
Welcome aboard sweetie!!!
What are you doing to TRY?

We did SMEP, then had HSG last cycle and just DTD a few times in the WHOLE mo...but this cycle we are doing CD 11, 12, 13 and 14 and that's it..let the 2WW begin

:hug:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, i was told about this thread by mommax3 hope you don't mind me joining, my tr was 6 july 2010 i'm on cycle 11 of ttc and love chatting to ppl who are going through the same thing.
> 
> :hi:SPUGGLE :wave: WELCOME :flower:
> 
> Looks like WE are on the same cycle !!!! HOoRaY!!!! My other cycle sister has disappeared:( I KNOW FF says CD2 but It's really CD1..WHY do they do this to me....but anyway, I O on CD13, how bout you?
> I had my TR Feb16 2010 so we are on month 14 of trying...NOT glad you haven't gotten your BFP but it IS nice to have someone that's been trying for a substantial amount of time..(i feel like I complain to my girls TOO much:wacko:)
> Welcome aboard sweetie!!!
> What are you doing to TRY?
> 
> We did SMEP, then had HSG last cycle and just DTD a few times in the WHOLE mo...but this cycle we are doing CD 11, 12, 13 and 14 and that's it..let the 2WW begin
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

oh please tater you dont complain to much your just like the rest of us always on a emotional rollercoaster :dohh: I love hearing about everyones thoughts and feelings it keeps me not feeling so alone and crazy lol good to see you have a TR buddy again tate I wonder what happend to saga?!?!


----------



## tatertahelon

Love the chart stalkers club Lissa!!! thanks for taking the time to do it:flower:

Here's to 2011/ 2012:baby:!!!!bfp's for ALL!!!!

Oh I will temp through af. so far they're the same as last cycle, and probably would have been the same as the FIRST cycle, but I misread my thermo...grrrr:growlmad:
Oh well....

Anyway, thanks again sweetie:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks momma!!! I DO feel like I'm all like BOO HOO me me me though alot..right there at the end of my cycle:(

Your chart looks GOOD!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I'm not using OPK's this cycle...I BETTER still get lines....
Is that what you are saying LISSA..? IF you do NOT enter OPK's they won't give a line? I LIKE The line


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Thanks momma!!! I DO feel like I'm all like BOO HOO me me me though alot..right there at the end of my cycle:(
> 
> Your chart looks GOOD!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I'm not using OPK's this cycle...I BETTER still get lines....
> Is that what you are saying LISSA..? IF you do NOT enter OPK's they won't give a line? I LIKE The line

Im always like boohoo too lol who cares thats part of this and its kinda hard not being like that:cry: I told dh that if Im not preggo this month im done activly trying but we all know thats not gonna happen hehe I think I will try one more month and I will use opks so maybe i have a better idea of whats really going on along with temping and then im just gonna have sex when I want and not use protection adn hopefully the not stressing will do the trick and I say all this now we shall see what really happens lol


----------



## tatertahelon

FAITH!!! YOU are SO cute!!!! I love your new pic :kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

DASH, Where do YOU get your wondfo's?


----------



## Dash

There is no such thing as complaining too much about TTC. This is hard, emotionally draining stuff, and God himself knows our DH's don't want to talk about it like we do! 

I got my OPK's and Hpt's in a bundle on Amazon. It was 30 OPK's and 10 Hpt's for $5! You seriously cant beat that.


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/stories.php?category=21
> I thought you girls would like to read this, so funny and totally all of us :)

OK OK OK...I have seriously thought about/done 15 of those things in the last 2 days. :haha: Whoever made that is a genius.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/stories.php?category=21
> I thought you girls would like to read this, so funny and totally all of us :)
> 
> OK OK OK...I have seriously thought about/done 15 of those things in the last 2 days. :haha: Whoever made that is a genius.Click to expand...

haha seriously me too!


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater.. No it will still give you lines but when you have temps like Momma's then OPK's are a huge deal.


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Tater.. No it will still give you lines but when you have temps like Momma's then OPK's are a huge deal.

ohhhhhhhhh OK!!! sweet, thanks!!!! Actually I found a SUPER great deal w/ wondfo and actually probably WILL get them(THANKS DASH:thumbup:)...anyway...I'm about to get upset:haha: Why does FF change the chart ALL around when you put in menses~AND THEN, NOT let you change it back??..:shrug:
that's starting to make not happy:growlmad:
I understand they say that CD1 is when there's BLEEDING, but TO ME(who IS simple human&not FF professionals) CD1 is when there's blood...
Yesterday w/ the onset of TODAY which is heavy, I marked "light" b/c I wasn't spotting, which REALLY~~~(if ya ask ME)left me NO choice~~It WAS light and wasn't spotting, so then they go ahead and make THAT CD1...when THEY say they don't consider it CD1 until it's full flow ((which would make a simple human such as myself THINK that if they didn't consider THAT CD1 then they wouldn't stinking change my chart:growlmad:))... I wasn't having tons of clots, but did have one big one before bed, but only had enough blood to fill up a panty liner, so, that's not spotting, it's "light"....???? 
SOoOoOoO......
(i'm making this waaay longer than needs to be huh..!?!?!)
SO, I guess my point is...if *I* would have marked *today* and skipped marking yesterday my temps would have been RIGHT on w/ ea other....
97.0 (CD1) last cycle and 97.02 TODAY, which REALLY IS CD1...but they didn't just let me mark that, they made YESTERDAY CD1 .....arg......
I can't record NO bleeding when there is, and now it's saying my cycle was 27 days......
I'm annoyed.....I really shouldn't be :haha: though huh!???:wacko:
You're the chart stalker addict manager so I'm bringing this to you:haha:

WAIT A MINUTE>>I THINK I freaked for nothing..? I just looked at FF and it DID make today CD1...right?~~Being a 28 day cycle....!!?????


----------



## sweetlissa

LOL TATER.... It does say CD1. So you are good. And that is right if you are spotting (not using a pad) its just there when you wipe. Then it is spotting. If you must use a pad. Then it would be considered light..


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok so for tonight we are hosting a poker game. I think I might have a few drinks. I haven't drank in months. And well I think I will put on my big girl panties and have a few. :) See you girls tomorrow. Hope you all have a great night


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies:hi:

I missed everyone today! We were gone ALL day today and I kept wishing I would have brought the laptop with me:dohh: I always miss so much when I'm off for the day!

Welcome spuggle:hi: glad you found us over here:hugs:

sweet: thank you so much for taking the time to evaluate my chart:thumbup: I was like "what the heck" this AM when my temp went DOWN rather than up:nope: I hope tomorrow is a good, high # and I get my lines. I'm glad you're feeling better and looking at TTC right away. If it were me, I would do the very same thing..not a moment to waste:haha: A new car!!! how exciting! I can't wait to hear what you buy! I would LOVE a suburban, but yeah, the payments...OUCH! btw, way to go on the 14 lbs lost:happydance:

Tater: I love your positive attitude about this cycle:thumbup: You are such an encouragement:hugs: I can't wait to hear how the Royal Jelly goes...I'm going to checkout the link you posted:)

Dash: Is the TWW flying by? I hope you get good news:baby: in a few days:hugs:

Momma: you're still waiting on your lines, too huh? What's up with that? Also, I think you're soooo right about "picturing" what we want! There is so much to the confessions that come from our mouth and the things we picture! That really struck me again and I realize..I really haven't been believing it's going to really happen! I'm going to confess positive things from this point on:thumbup:

Future: how are you doing today?

SAGA: We really miss you!!!! coooooommmmeeee baaaaaack!:hugs:

TTC: How are you these days? You're rapidly approaching the end of your first Tri:happydance: Hooray!!!

Afm, just starting my 2ww:wacko:


----------



## Dash

2ww is the slooooowest thing in the world. Absolute torture. And the fact that Ive never had a 2ww that didn't end in pregnancy makes knowing it might take me a while torturous. 

My baby boy turns EIGHT next week! Eugh...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dashl March is FULL of birthdays! What day is your son's b-day? My middle child turns 13:cry: on the 15th:) 

Momma, don't you have a dc with a birthday this month, too?

They grow too fast, don't they:cry: My oldest with be 18!!!!!! in November:cry: I feel like he should be ..maybe, 12?


----------



## Dash

TTC makes those birthday even more emotional, doesn't it? A lot of March birthdays, your right!

By "my baby" I meant my oldest, lol, but he will always be my baby boy.


----------



## mommax3

Sweets have a great time and enjoy those drinks I had a few the other night as well it was a great stress reliever :)
Faith omg your so cute in your pic :) love the hair! my baby is turning 4 april 5 and hell yeah dash it seems birthdays are even more emotional :( heres to our 2ww faith I hope we get our bfp this month.
Dash I totally know what you mean I always got preggo on the first shot so my first month of ttc I did'nt think any differently and when it came that I was'nt preggo it hit me hard! then i found bnb and it really made me sad and happy all at the same time sad because I now knew this was not going to be easy an d happy because I found people who knew what I was going through and girls I got lots of info from:)
I will be back on in the morning to see if my line is drawn talk to you wonderful ladies soon


----------



## mommax3

Faith and dash Enjoy your boys birthdays and shower them with lots of love!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi:


----------



## tatertahelon

There ARE lots of B-days...Mine baby will be 3 on the 25th!!!!!!

YES, I'm being positive!!!!!! I KNOW we will be blessed!!!! There IS a LOT of truth in what you think and speak out...death OR life can be in the tongue,,,sooooo I DO MY BEST to bring life...although SOMETIMES it's hard!!!!! 

the 2ww IS SSSSLLLLLOOOOOOWWWW~~nothing fast about it:( it's BRUTAL....HATE you 2ww

Yeah, check out that Bee info..I'm telling ya...It sounds great to me...HER site is amazing, and I emailed her last night and she got back to me and it was SO personal, like friend to friend and that SO matters to me....I haven't committed to buying anything from her yet, but I'm sure I will....She is VERY intelligent AND informative and KIND.....
She suggested that b/c the RAW RJ is SUPER expensive that the concentrate powder would be ideal for me...it lasts WAY longer and she said that if I took pollen too~well I'd be golden..She did the RJ and pollen and was preg 1st try...course I'm beginning to think that there's a difference b/w TRYING and TRYING after TR..?? maybe I shouldn't but I do....

anyhow, love ya girls have a happy night!!!!!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

So I've been doing my research and I'm going to buy the royal jelly, probiotics, and maybe the meca. I'm going to really concentrate on being as healthy a possible before the IUI. I think it's in my best interest to drink green tea every day too. I haven't gotten AF yet, - HPT's, but once AF shows then I begin the BC. In a lot of ways I can't wait to get started. I some how need to find a way to encourage myself to work out too. That's a hard one. I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Lissa- Let me know what kind of car you bought!


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone hope you are all well.

Atm myself and dh are having to a abstain from bd until friday 18th, 6 whole days to go:growlmad: but on the plus side it's all for a good cause, i have my hsg done and find out if my tube is open or not, dh also has to do another sa as his first one showed he had morphology of 5% although everything else about his sa test was fine.


----------



## future_numan

:wave: Welcome spuggle .. 6 days to abstain seams like alot. My DH only had to abstain for three days before SA:shrug: 
When are you haveing you HSG ?

There seems to be alot of birthdays in March ( June must not be that warm of a month:haha:) My older daughter just turned 20 on the 9th:wacko: crazy !

AFM, I am on CD 26 and broke down to test today and got another :bfn: .. I know it might be a little early ( I have a 30 day cycle)


----------



## sweetlissa

spuggle if he abstains for me than 72 hours it can actually hurt his sperm count. 
Faith the drop is ok. I can't wait to see todays :) no worries


----------



## sweetlissa

And thank you for noticing the weight loss. I think I gained alot of it back last night. We had pizza and drinks. I feel very bloated today. UGH!!!!! Time to get back on it today..


----------



## mommax3

spuggle i would be thrilled to abstain from bding lol but good luck girl i cant wait to hear your good news :)
swetts you go girl with the weight loss and letting yourself take a night of fun for yourself we all need that from time to time:)
Fututre it very well could still be early my fx for your bfp!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma. I think FF is not likeing you pre O temps. I would maybe disregaurd fridays temp from a week ago. And maybe saturdays too. That way you get lines. But as I am looking at it you would be 5 DPO


----------



## sweetlissa

Future yes. You could still get a BFP I wouldn't count yourself out yet. I would wait until Tuesday or Wednesday and then test. It is still early for you


----------



## Dash

Good luck with the HSG Spuggle! 2 girls here had theirs this month, and it seems like both had great results.

sweetlissa- awesome weight loss!


----------



## mommax3

Thanks sweets I guess I will have to take your word for it cause ff did'nt care that I took off those temps lol


----------



## sweetlissa

That is a bummer. I was hoping it would help sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't


----------



## sweetlissa

WOOOOHOOOOO I just booked our Spring Break Vacation. There are cabins in southern Ohio it is like home away from home. We actually went there in February and got our BFP. This time we will have the kids and it will actually be that time when AF should be getting here. Although I am hoping she will stay away.. :).... I am so excited. 4 nights and 5 days with my baby's sitting in the hot tub, fishing at the pond, and they just added a swingset.. I am so ready... Now I just need to lose another 5 to 10 pounds before the 28th so I can look half way decient in a swimsuit.


----------



## mommax3

yay that sounds like sooo much fun!!!! I love family getaways like that its all about hanging with the family :) you are on a roll with this weight loss! im so jealous I have been working out often and TRYING! to eat better but still the same weight :( oh well come on bfp so I can get big pimpen!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Lissa-what kind of car did you get???

Mamma- how many dpo are you? I also downloaded The Secret.

Dash-Im ordering my probiotics. I hope it makes a difference.

AF arrived today. I'm half sad half happy. So now I start the BC on Wednesday. that's also the day I meet with my new OB. Do any of you think 5 months is too soon to have the hag done? For those that have had it how many days of antibiotics did you get? Also how detailed is the image of the inside of the tubes?

Thanks and I hope everyone had a fun weekend.


----------



## Dash

Mmm vacation. I can only dream! That sounds like a lot of fun, Sweetlissa. 

Ready- I hope the probiotics make as much of a difference in you as they have for me. They are amazing. 

Today DH ended up in the hospital, with kidney stones. :wacko: So now Im wondering if having stones affects fertility, since he has been having problems for a few weeks and JUST went to the doc.


----------



## mommax3

REady im 5dpo and I had my hsg at 5 and half months after my tr so you should be fine also the image is really cool you can see the red right on the screen :) Im glad your getting down to business now with the bc and what not keep on pluggin ahead you will get your bfp!!!
Dash poor hubby it seems stones are common on this thread ugh!!! I remember that to well what horrible pain


----------



## sweetlissa

dash sorry to hear about the hubby i hope he gets better. 
Ready I am sorry Af showed I was really hoping you wouldn't have to go through all of that. 5 months is ok to have the HSG done. Also I got a dodge journey. I love it. My hubby just got to drive it for the first time. LOL.. I love the fact that we have drove about 80 miles and it is still on FULL.. YES...


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma.. I have just been eating less and using Gobstoppers to help with the snacky feelings.. LOL.. For some reason it really helps. I don't know if it's because they last a while or if its because they are sweet.


----------



## mommax3

Sweets thats awsome you gotta love a car thats great on gas!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: girls!!!!
DAAAASH, :( Sorry about DH..I've never had KS's but I do NOT want them..hope they get taken care of SOON....How's F-I-L?
How ya feeling? Do you usually "feel" preggers? I Do, so not sure if others do after they've already had children...(what's probiotics)

Ready, How many kids do you have? 
You won't get antibiotics...there's no reason for them really..they do recommend Motrin or Tylenol or Aleve about an hour before...I'm not sure if it helped...b/c I DID take what they said, and I had ZERO pain after ward. Not sick not nothing BUT gassy, yeesh, I was SUPER gassy...and it was nearly fatal....:sick: (LOL) :haha:
Hey I noticed you said you were going to start taking MACA...I've looked into it A LOT and the "best" to take is the gelatinized powder..the cheapest I was able to find for the quantity in THAT form was on ebay...just an FYI...I'm a big researcher..want THE best for the best cost...I've decided against taking the Maca, b/c b/w the Pollen and RJ I'm just NOT going to be financially able...

Lissa~~:happydance: vaca!!!! woot woot!!!! 
Family time is THE best time!!!!

Faith..WOOT WOOT WOOT WOOT for your cross lines!!! !looking GOoD girl!!!!! You guys bd'd SO much how COULD you miss that egg?!??!!?!?!?
Rooting for you, DASH and a MOMMA!!!!!!
may THIS be YOUR months girls!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

:hi: tater! Probiotics are the opposite of antibiotics- they build up healthy flora in the gut and throughout the body. You know how when you have a yeast infection they say to eat yogurt? Well, yogurt has natural probiotics in it, that's why they say that. You can take them in more concentrated form, which I do- and they ward off yeast and BV for me, which is something I get regularly from sex if I'm not careful.

lissa- great gas mileage! Hard to find in a big car.

AFM, I don't feel anything that probably isn't imaginary. I mean, I feel LOTS of things, but they probably aren't anything, I just want them to be. The last 3 nights I have had crazy vivid dream about getting a BFP- like peeing on the stick and seeing the lines dreams. So vivid and real that I wake up disoriented. But once again, probably just because Im a POASA now and want to bust open this box of FRER's.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello Ladies:)

Ready::thumbup: glad AF arrived so you can get a move on to that BFP! I hope the cyst disappears ASAP!

Dash: How many dpo are you now? I'm sure you'll get sick of all of us asking:blush:..maybe you should put up a ticker:haha: so how long are you planning on holding out to test? also, what brand probiotics are you using? also, hope your dh can pass the stones and recover quickly!

Momma: gosh darn, I hoped to see red lines on your FF this am. It's GOTTA be tomorrow..for sure:thumbup:

Sweet: congrats on the new car! what fun! and AWESOME fuel economy..wow! Your vacation sounds like fun! I agree that family vacas are the best:thumbup: It's been years since dh and I took a trip just the two of us, but when we did, we always missed the kids so much and always would go home early:haha:...I can't figure it out...my sis is always dumping her dc off at relative's houses so she and dh can take trips...I WISH she would realize how important and fun family trips are:nope:

Tater: I can't wait to hear how the RJ and pollen go:happydance::hugs:

Have a nice night ladies! I'm off to bed:sleep: we had a long, HOT weekend, working in the sun and I'm T I R E D!!!!!

:kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

HMMMMM, VERY interesting.....I'm sure you've mentioned Probiotics, but I can't remember ever hearing about it...:shrug:
I DO love yogurt and eat it near daily..and rarely ever get yeast infect's do you think it is something that I would benefit from, or not so much considering the above?
Just curious....

I DO 100% believe dreams mean something....I have a dream interpretting friend and if I have a real strange, somewhat realistic dream I always consult her about what it could mean...always very awesome to hear!!! so who knows..maybe YOU will get your lines and be all disoriented ~~~ yeah how many DPO's are you? is it time to test yet??

Hey Faith, when are YOU going to test? you are like 5ish DPO?? I can't remember~I look at everyone's charts 1st thing in a.m...

ewww a long HOT weekend..sounds dreamy!!!!!! we got 7more inches of snow here 2 nights ago..pretty much gone today, but NOT hot and sunny :(


----------



## Dash

Do I not have a ticker in my sig? I put one there...I can see it. It says 8 DPO. I will be testing in the AM, but just to tide over my addiction :shrug: With one kid I got a BFP at 8 DPO, and with the other it was 12 DPO. So WHO KNOWS!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Do I not have a ticker in my sig? I put one there...I can see it. It says 8 DPO. I will be testing in the AM, but just to tide over my addiction :shrug: With one kid I got a BFP at 8 DPO, and with the other it was 12 DPO. So WHO KNOWS!

:rofl: like I said, tooooo much sun:wacko: yes, indeed you DO have a ticker..I do see it! it says 8dpo:) :dohh: 
good night:hugs:


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Do I not have a ticker in my sig? I put one there...I can see it. It says 8 DPO. I will be testing in the AM, but just to tide over my addiction :shrug: With one kid I got a BFP at 8 DPO, and with the other it was 12 DPO. So WHO KNOWS!
> 
> :rofl: like I said, tooooo much sun:wacko: yes, indeed you DO have a ticker..I do see it! it says 8dpo:) :dohh:
> good night:hugs:Click to expand...


:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## tatertahelon

I don't see a ticker?


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhh yes, I DO see a ticker :haha:


----------



## tatertahelon

DASH>..eeekkkk SOoOOoOoOoOOOOoooOO exciting!! I can't wait to hear!!!!! 
I hope you have your bfp appear right in front of your eyes in the A.M...please post when you know...the suspense is ALREADY killing me!!!!


----------



## Dash

Killing YOU?! Lol. Boy its killing me too! I just don't know WHAT to think...

I get up early early in the AM, when my sister drops off her 2 kids for the day before she heads to work. then I go back to sleep for a few hours. So I will be peeing on that stick before I can even see straight! My DH keeps making fun of me for buying more tests, but keeps reading the package and doing things like leaving them in the counter where he knows I will see them.

Torture...absolute torture.


----------



## spuggle

future_numan said:


> :wave: Welcome spuggle .. 6 days to abstain seams like alot. My DH only had to abstain for three days before SA:shrug:
> When are you haveing you HSG ?
> 
> There seems to be alot of birthdays in March ( June must not be that warm of a month:haha:) My older daughter just turned 20 on the 9th:wacko: crazy !
> 
> AFM, I am on CD 26 and broke down to test today and got another :bfn: .. I know it might be a little early ( I have a 30 day cycle)

Oh no, not for SA we have to abstain for 6 days as my hsg is Friday and we can't bd until after i have had it done, dh needs to abstain for 3 days for SA. sorry for the confusion. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> spuggle i would be thrilled to abstain from bding lol but good luck girl i cant wait to hear your good news :)
> swetts you go girl with the weight loss and letting yourself take a night of fun for yourself we all need that from time to time:)
> Fututre it very well could still be early my fx for your bfp!!!

Thanks Momma, cross everything for me as i'm nervous atm that it will be bad news, lots of negative thoughts today. :dohh:

How are you doing ?? xx


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Good luck with the HSG Spuggle! 2 girls here had theirs this month, and it seems like both had great results.
> 
> sweetlissa- awesome weight loss!

Thanks Dash, i hope my tube is good and working, fingers crossed. :flower:


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Do I not have a ticker in my sig? I put one there...I can see it. It says 8 DPO. I will be testing in the AM, but just to tide over my addiction :shrug: With one kid I got a BFP at 8 DPO, and with the other it was 12 DPO. So WHO KNOWS!

Dash I too am a poasa :haha: I just can't help myself.


----------



## mommax3

ok ladies I just got my line and dpo on ff and Im not happy its saying im only 3 dpo oh god I hope thats not right because we def. did not bd around O day on my chart I thought for sure I O'd earlier and we stopped bding i think we actually did it once somewhre in that time period but I did'nt mark it because i thought we were past o day. ugh what do you guys think?


----------



## spuggle

Hi ladies hope you are all well, i have just about caught up on what's going on with everyone on here, wow it's a fast moving thread :haha:.

Dash hope you get your :bfp: 

Afm, not really much to report it's just a waiting game till friday gets here. :coffee:


----------



## spuggle

Hey Momma try not to worry, if you are 3dpo those little swimmers can live up there for upto 7 days !! so even if you didn't bd they will be loitering waiting for that egg lol. 
Do you get any symtoms when you ovulate ?? x


----------



## mommax3

hey spuggle i kinda do and sweetlissa thinks i O'd on cycle day 14 which lines up with my cm and o pains so im thinking ff is wrong! last month I used opks and they would have lined up with cycle day 13 last month so im going with cycle day 14 so im 6 dpo today, it just makes more sense :)
So your wait is on, I cant wait to here your results which im sure are fine i just look at this as A good cleaning and it eases your mind :) This is totally a fast moving thread but I really like it on other threads you have to wait days for people to reply to questions and here its like mins lol


----------



## spuggle

Momma I was only on here yesterday morning and i had loads to catch up on lol. 
I personally just go with my O symtoms, i've given up on temping and opk's because i just found it all to stressful and planned, I get lots of pains, sore boobs alot of increased mucus in my undies sorry for tmi but i only get these symtoms around the middle of my cycle so i just listen to my body and bd, although it hasn't worked for me yet lol you never know cycle 11 might be a good one for me :shrug: I just find it more natural and less stressful. :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Totally agreed spuggle I said im gonna do one more month with opks and temping just to get a good idea of o day then thats it im just gonna bd when i think its right and call it a day. If im not knocked up by october which will be a year for me im gonna ask for IUI furutre did it and got her lil girl so im keeping that as my back up plan


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma it gave you dotted lines because it is unsure but that is its best estimate. I still think it was CD14. But if it was CD17 don't stress yourself out about testing early. I would wait about 9 more days just to be safe.. LOL... I know you probably wont.. But just thought I would put that out there. 
Spuggle I hope everything goes smoothly this week. Praying for open tubes. And a great SA.


----------



## mommax3

sweets thanks momma that was my morning freak out lol Im better now that spuggle and you talked to me lol I really think your right :)
How are you doing?


----------



## spuggle

What's involved with iui ? is it like ivf ?

I don't blame you for temping to find O day but i have to say if you get symptoms there is no better tool than your body telling you. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Momma it gave you dotted lines because it is unsure but that is its best estimate. I still think it was CD14. But if it was CD17 don't stress yourself out about testing early. I would wait about 9 more days just to be safe.. LOL... I know you probably wont.. But just thought I would put that out there.
> Spuggle I hope everything goes smoothly this week. Praying for open tubes. And a great SA.

I only have one tube reversed so it's real important that it's open and working. Thanku . :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

they wash the sperm and put it right into the uterus also you take meds to make sure you O, one tube reversed im sure you already told us why but why only one?


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> they wash the sperm and put it right into the uterus also you take meds to make sure you O, one tube reversed im sure you already told us why but why only one?

Because my left fallopian tube was to damaged by the TL, there wasn't enough tube to reconnect it and the fimbria was also damaged. :cry:


----------



## mommax3

oh spuggle im sorry, Sweets has one to as well but I think you can get alot done with one tube :) You should ask your dr. about the IUI when your there I looked it up online and its only like $300.00 bucks to have it done and the meds seem to be covered by insurance. I just like having a fall back plan it keeps me a little more relaxed if I thought this was the end of the road for me I think I would bug out lol


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning girls :wave:
So momma, that's weird, your chart indicates to ME that CD14 would have been O day...I guess FF doesn't like your temps? Is that possible? I got an open circle today???and cannot know why...There are MORE GOOD qualities to FF than not, but it can be frustrating...hey, remember you had a question and you were going submit it to the advisors ~ did they ever get back to you on that???

DASH..I KNOW, like it's killing me worse than you :haha: NOT, but ya know what I mean!!! SOoOoOoOOOoO, did you test??!?!?!

Spuggle, Gotta keep your PMA in good standing sweetie, no sense in worrying, all that will do is take your peace away and stress ya out..you don't need that :nope:
Like your tat...is that fresh ink? I LOVE ink..me and DH have lots and always want more..in the process of a sleeve right now!!!!!

Faith~your chart is rocking girl....It's pretty different from last cycle isn't it? WIll you test early, or wait it out?
Come on BFP!!!!!!

Lissa, WHHHHY did FF give me an open circle today??? If you look at my chart overlay there's really NO reason for it....I was SUPER covered up and sleeping really hard when I FINALLY heard my alarm...I temped a lil late, but only by 15min....that's NOT drastic....
You are my chart go to girl...lemme know what you think!!!!

Future, how you doing sweetie?? Has your DH gone away yet?? Hope to hear from ya, we'll keep ya company :hugs2:

AFM: AF is Nearly over!??? This has been an AWESOME period!!!! I usually have to wear a super plus tampon AND a extra long pad and this time I've only used a tampon once, and that was yesterday to worship(just in case :winkwink:)and today it's nearly gone..I even went to the :loo: and ya know how that pushes stuff out..and it was barely there..Hmmmmmm,,, I Mean, a super easy, light period-- I should be welcoming it, but it DOES concern me a little ..WHY ? 
I'm REALLY looking forward to getting it on..DH was away for a week and for some reason we haven't touched each other since he got back..? I AM SOOOOO READY for some love:winkwink: THIS will be our month!!!!!!!

have a great day girls...Not much happening here today, we are just hanging out ...sO I'll be in and out :friends:


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> oh spuggle im sorry, Sweets has one to as well but I think you can get alot done with one tube :) You should ask your dr. about the IUI when your there I looked it up online and its only like $300.00 bucks to have it done and the meds seem to be covered by insurance. I just like having a fall back plan it keeps me a little more relaxed if I thought this was the end of the road for me I think I would bug out lol

Not bad on price then momma, we don't have insurance in the uk it's the good old national health service and they only do what needs doing lol.xx


----------



## tatertahelon

Spuggle I DO remember you saying you only have one tube :cry: I'm sorry...Future only has one too and got Emily w/ the one and the IUI...It may be the way to go...could you travel to a different place to have the IUI? since it's not all that costly you could spend you $$ getting to where you need to go? I KNOW it doesn't work THE FIRST Time ALL the time, but there are several friends that I have(on BNB) that have had it done and had bfp the 1st time around :thumbup:
I have pretty much everything checked out that can be and everything is "ready" soooo, I'm not sure if they'd DO an IUI..
I'm also going to OPK and temp one more time and then stop....well I'll actually probably run FF out, since I DID pay for it and have 70 days left..but Since I stopped smoking I started getting EWCM and nothing really says O like good old CM :winkwink:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning girls :wave:
> So momma, that's weird, your chart indicates to ME that CD14 would have been O day...I guess FF doesn't like your temps? Is that possible? I got an open circle today???and cannot know why...There are MORE GOOD qualities to FF than not, but it can be frustrating...hey, remember you had a question and you were going submit it to the advisors ~ did they ever get back to you on that???
> 
> DASH..I KNOW, like it's killing me worse than you :haha: NOT, but ya know what I mean!!! SOoOoOoOOOoO, did you test??!?!?!
> 
> Spuggle, Gotta keep your PMA in good standing sweetie, no sense in worrying, all that will do is take your peace away and stress ya out..you don't need that :nope:
> Like your tat...is that fresh ink? I LOVE ink..me and DH have lots and always want more..in the process of a sleeve right now!!!!!
> 
> Faith~your chart is rocking girl....It's pretty different from last cycle isn't it? WIll you test early, or wait it out?
> Come on BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Lissa, WHHHHY did FF give me an open circle today??? If you look at my chart overlay there's really NO reason for it....I was SUPER covered up and sleeping really hard when I FINALLY heard my alarm...I temped a lil late, but only by 15min....that's NOT drastic....
> You are my chart go to girl...lemme know what you think!!!!
> 
> Future, how you doing sweetie?? Has your DH gone away yet?? Hope to hear from ya, we'll keep ya company :hugs2:
> 
> AFM: AF is Nearly over!??? This has been an AWESOME period!!!! I usually have to wear a super plus tampon AND a extra long pad and this time I've only used a tampon once, and that was yesterday to worship(just in case :winkwink:)and today it's nearly gone..I even went to the :loo: and ya know how that pushes stuff out..and it was barely there..Hmmmmmm,,, I Mean, a super easy, light period-- I should be welcoming it, but it DOES concern me a little ..WHY ?
> I'm REALLY looking forward to getting it on..DH was away for a week and for some reason we haven't touched each other since he got back..? I AM SOOOOO READY for some love:winkwink: THIS will be our month!!!!!!!
> 
> have a great day girls...Not much happening here today, we are just hanging out ...sO I'll be in and out :friends:

Tater thanku for the good advice, i hear you and will STOP stressing lol, I have loads of ink i have a 1/2 sleeve, backpiece and numerous others i love ink, art with a pulse. :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle damn them! lol I wouldnt worry I think a good cleaning is all that it will take you are def. due for a bfp!
Tater I never did get a reply they told me to do something else and I just never did it Im so computer retarted! I really thin it was cd14 so thats what im sticking with :) im glad your period was taking it easy on you :) i have noticed every month I seem to get better and better as far as period and pains I know your farther out then me but that still could be the case:) Im home today too, catching up on some laundry and some point i need to put myself together a local propane company that is down the road and my hubby does some of there overlfow work from time to time is hiring for like 15-20hours a week which is right up my ally so im going to head down and fill out an application adn see what happens :) im sure I will be on here alot today lol


----------



## mommax3

Tater you go girl with the EWCM lol im going to try to mucinex I think thats what it is I have it written down somewhere lol I really dont get ewcm it jsut gets wet! I alos dont check inside do you? i think If you ask for an IUI why would they say no its more money in there pocket lol


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> Spuggle I DO remember you saying you only have one tube :cry: I'm sorry...Future only has one too and got Emily w/ the one and the IUI...It may be the way to go...could you travel to a different place to have the IUI? since it's not all that costly you could spend you $$ getting to where you need to go? I KNOW it doesn't work THE FIRST Time ALL the time, but there are several friends that I have(on BNB) that have had it done and had bfp the 1st time around :thumbup:
> I have pretty much everything checked out that can be and everything is "ready" soooo, I'm not sure if they'd DO an IUI..
> I'm also going to OPK and temp one more time and then stop....well I'll actually probably run FF out, since I DID pay for it and have 70 days left..but Since I stopped smoking I started getting EWCM and nothing really says O like good old CM :winkwink:

Congrats on the quitting smoking, i also have quit, it's been nearly 3 months now and i feel great smoke free, it's hard to do isn't it so well done you. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

SPUGGLE Yeah, it's just NOT worth it...although we all do and have to go through it~but Hey, I KNOW it's not worth it and NOT helpful for one second so I'm always going to give me best advice :winkwink: 
I've been at this for 14mo now and have been in every emotion possible...Sometimes ya just gotta live it until you calm down, which is just part of the living,learning process, but what I remember what worrying did for me and I don't like to see my girls go through it:nope:
would love to see you back piece..what is it? 
My fam passed away several years back so I got memorial tat's~I'm a big star freak and got big stars in honor of them..had them personalized w/ colors and whatnots for who they were individually....
we started this extreme budget and ugh,well, we don't have any $$ for ink ATM...but it will come...I also like to get pierced...have been struggling w/ a monroe, but I've been back and forth for months so pretty sure I'm NOT going for it...
Sweet, we are ink AND cycle buddy's!!!!! YAY!!!! my old cycle sister left me :(
:hug:


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> Tater you go girl with the EWCM lol im going to try to mucinex I think thats what it is I have it written down somewhere lol I really dont get ewcm it jsut gets wet! I alos dont check inside do you? i think If you ask for an IUI why would they say no its more money in there pocket lol

Momma i don't check inside, ocasionally i might use a piece of tissue paper to see what's there but never anything much lol, like you i just get wet. :rofl:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Tater you go girl with the EWCM lol im going to try to mucinex I think thats what it is I have it written down somewhere lol I really dont get ewcm it jsut gets wet! I alos dont check inside do you? i think If you ask for an IUI why would they say no its more money in there pocket lol

Yeah, Mucinex or Robi, whatever has ONLY the "G" ingredient in it..I can't know how to spell it, but if you are interested I can get it for you....
I took it like 5 days before O and a day or 2 after O...it didn't change the CM but it did increase it...did you do BSF? that DID give me EW like it was crazy...but now I'm getting it on my own..well DID..REAL excited to see if I'll get it again :thumbup:
YEAH, it WOULD be weird if they turned me away, but since there's really nothing standing in our way to get our bfp naturally I wasn't sure if they would...I'm SURE we'll get our bfp this cycle..I'm just sure of it..>THIS IS OUR month and I'm real sorry but I'm going to be speaking that out until the end of this cycle comes :thumbup:
GL w/ your job app..that sounds ideal..close to home, not too many hours...a lil extra money...Where do your kids go if you work?


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma, yeah I check inside usually BUT when I was having that EW I didn't NEED to check inside...whoa...I do though once daily..I've found that my CM changes..it's ONE way ALL day and then in the evening it usually changes..
So, I've decided to just check once in the morning..I usually TRY to poop early afternoon so I give my self a lil time to up and around and poop and then check internally...


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> SPUGGLE Yeah, it's just NOT worth it...although we all do and have to go through it~but Hey, I KNOW it's not worth it and NOT helpful for one second so I'm always going to give me best advice :winkwink:
> I've been at this for 14mo now and have been in every emotion possible...Sometimes ya just gotta live it until you calm down, which is just part of the living,learning process, but what I remember what worrying did for me and I don't like to see my girls go through it:nope:
> would love to see you back piece..what is it?
> My fam passed away several years back so I got memorial tat's~I'm a big star freak and got big stars in honor of them..had them personalized w/ colors and whatnots for who they were individually....
> we started this extreme budget and ugh,well, we don't have any $$ for ink ATM...but it will come...I also like to get pierced...have been struggling w/ a monroe, but I've been back and forth for months so pretty sure I'm NOT going for it...
> Sweet, we are ink AND cycle buddy's!!!!! YAY!!!! my old cycle sister left me :(
> :hug:

I love stars and have lots and lots of them, my backpiece is an angel dropping stars down my back with lots of butterflies flying around and at the very bottom of my back i have the sun which was for my grandad when he died. My sleeve is unusual, well that's what ppl say lol but i have lots of sweeties, fruit and cakes lol with grey shading in between, i love it but ppl think i'm wierd for it, oh well some ppl don't understand what it's all about :rofl:

I like piercings but as i've gotten older i'm more scared of having them lol wierd or what.

I think it's beautiful that you had memorial tats for your family, sorry for your loss.:hugs:

So you're on cycle 14, i'm on 11 and i didn't think it would take this long, how silly am I, tbh i'm not expecting it to happen anymore, if it does it's a bonus and if it doesn't i have given it my best shot, can't do anymore than that. :winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> SPUGGLE Yeah, it's just NOT worth it...although we all do and have to go through it~but Hey, I KNOW it's not worth it and NOT helpful for one second so I'm always going to give me best advice :winkwink:
> I've been at this for 14mo now and have been in every emotion possible...Sometimes ya just gotta live it until you calm down, which is just part of the living,learning process, but what I remember what worrying did for me and I don't like to see my girls go through it:nope:
> would love to see you back piece..what is it?
> My fam passed away several years back so I got memorial tat's~I'm a big star freak and got big stars in honor of them..had them personalized w/ colors and whatnots for who they were individually....
> we started this extreme budget and ugh,well, we don't have any $$ for ink ATM...but it will come...I also like to get pierced...have been struggling w/ a monroe, but I've been back and forth for months so pretty sure I'm NOT going for it...
> Sweet, we are ink AND cycle buddy's!!!!! YAY!!!! my old cycle sister left me :(
> :hug:
> 
> I love stars and have lots and lots of them, my backpiece is an angel dropping stars down my back with lots of butterflies flying around and at the very bottom of my back i have the sun which was for my grandad when he died. My sleeve is unusual, well that's what ppl say lol but i have lots of sweeties, fruit and cakes lol with grey shading in between, i love it but ppl think i'm wierd for it, oh well some ppl don't understand what it's all about :rofl:
> 
> I like piercings but as i've gotten older i'm more scared of having them lol wierd or what.
> 
> I think it's beautiful that you had memorial tats for your family, sorry for your loss.:hugs:
> 
> So you're on cycle 14, i'm on 11 and i didn't think it would take this long, how silly am I, tbh i'm not expecting it to happen anymore, if it does it's a bonus and if it doesn't i have given it my best shot, can't do anymore than that. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ewww, the back piece sounds fantatic:thumbup:FO SHO!!!!
No, I don't understand the sleeve, but tats should be all about the person and the meaning for them...My Dh got our kids b-day dates in roman numerals on his forearm and I was doing my best to talk him out of it..I didn't like the idea, told him it was dumb..no one would know what it mean, including him and blah blah blah...he did get it and I STILL wouldn't have picked it out but it's him and that's fine...I'm more rainbow-y and color, he's more roman numerals..I don't understand it but that's OK!!!!

My fam died 7 yrs ago and I miss them everyday but I would NOT be who I am if they were still here..I'll see them again:flower: thanks though sweetie!!

Yes, 14mo of trying..I've had lots of bfp's..just nothing stuck so far :( BUT I'm REAL super positive about THIS coming cycle..af is almost over..YAY!!! We did SMEP and it didn't work..:winkwink: but I KNOW someone that will:winkwink:
So THIS cycle we are doing CD 11, 12, 13 and 14.. I O on CD13..I DID say I wasn't going to do OPK's anymore but I found a great deal on 20 of them so ordered them...I'll use those and will cont to chart and temp until my FF membership runs out, but again, I'm really expecting THIS to be our bfp sticky bean miracle month!!!!!!!!!
There really is only so much WE can do as humans...I mean, when we did SMEP we bd'd all the right times...how COULD we have missed the egg..??? Ya know....
I said when we had the surgery if I didn't get preg I wouldn't get disappointed b/c that would just mean our lives were heading in a different direction..BUT w/ multiple MC's~i AM disappointed...NO MORE DISAPPOINTMENT!!!!:thumbup:
I'm rooting for all these TR girls!!!!


----------



## jojo1972

He he he found the thread xxxxxxxx


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: jojo!!!


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> He he he found the thread xxxxxxxx

Jojo, glad you found it, it's busy on this thread hun, blink and you'll miss something lol. :haha:


----------



## jojo1972

tatertahelon said:


> :hi: jojo!!!

Hi everyone, I've come over from the other thread. I'm currently pregnant after my tubal reversal last June. We lost twins last november and had plenty of chemicals so hopefully this one sticks xxx


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> SPUGGLE Yeah, it's just NOT worth it...although we all do and have to go through it~but Hey, I KNOW it's not worth it and NOT helpful for one second so I'm always going to give me best advice :winkwink:
> I've been at this for 14mo now and have been in every emotion possible...Sometimes ya just gotta live it until you calm down, which is just part of the living,learning process, but what I remember what worrying did for me and I don't like to see my girls go through it:nope:
> would love to see you back piece..what is it?
> My fam passed away several years back so I got memorial tat's~I'm a big star freak and got big stars in honor of them..had them personalized w/ colors and whatnots for who they were individually....
> we started this extreme budget and ugh,well, we don't have any $$ for ink ATM...but it will come...I also like to get pierced...have been struggling w/ a monroe, but I've been back and forth for months so pretty sure I'm NOT going for it...
> Sweet, we are ink AND cycle buddy's!!!!! YAY!!!! my old cycle sister left me :(
> :hug:
> 
> I love stars and have lots and lots of them, my backpiece is an angel dropping stars down my back with lots of butterflies flying around and at the very bottom of my back i have the sun which was for my grandad when he died. My sleeve is unusual, well that's what ppl say lol but i have lots of sweeties, fruit and cakes lol with grey shading in between, i love it but ppl think i'm wierd for it, oh well some ppl don't understand what it's all about :rofl:
> 
> I like piercings but as i've gotten older i'm more scared of having them lol wierd or what.
> 
> I think it's beautiful that you had memorial tats for your family, sorry for your loss.:hugs:
> 
> So you're on cycle 14, i'm on 11 and i didn't think it would take this long, how silly am I, tbh i'm not expecting it to happen anymore, if it does it's a bonus and if it doesn't i have given it my best shot, can't do anymore than that. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww, the back piece sounds fantatic:thumbup:FO SHO!!!!
> No, I don't understand the sleeve, but tats should be all about the person and the meaning for them...My Dh got our kids b-day dates in roman numerals on his forearm and I was doing my best to talk him out of it..I didn't like the idea, told him it was dumb..no one would know what it mean, including him and blah blah blah...he did get it and I STILL wouldn't have picked it out but it's him and that's fine...I'm more rainbow-y and color, he's more roman numerals..I don't understand it but that's OK!!!!
> 
> My fam died 7 yrs ago and I miss them everyday but I would NOT be who I am if they were still here..I'll see them again:flower: thanks though sweetie!!
> 
> Yes, 14mo of trying..I've had lots of bfp's..just nothing stuck so far :( BUT I'm REAL super positive about THIS coming cycle..af is almost over..YAY!!! We did SMEP and it didn't work..:winkwink: but I KNOW someone that will:winkwink:
> So THIS cycle we are doing CD 11, 12, 13 and 14.. I O on CD13..I DID say I wasn't going to do OPK's anymore but I found a great deal on 20 of them so ordered them...I'll use those and will cont to chart and temp until my FF membership runs out, but again, I'm really expecting THIS to be our bfp sticky bean miracle month!!!!!!!!!
> There really is only so much WE can do as humans...I mean, when we did SMEP we bd'd all the right times...how COULD we have missed the egg..??? Ya know....
> I said when we had the surgery if I didn't get preg I wouldn't get disappointed b/c that would just mean our lives were heading in a different direction..BUT w/ multiple MC's~i AM disappointed...NO MORE DISAPPOINTMENT!!!!:thumbup:
> I'm rooting for all these TR girls!!!!Click to expand...

So sorry for all your losses, i've heard ppl say that when they have multiple m/c they take baby asprin, have you heard of this ?

I had 1 bfp on cycle 4 but it must have been a chemical, can't confirm it though as i didn't know about chemicals at the time, just thought the test was faulty.:cry:


----------



## jojo1972

spuggle said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> He he he found the thread xxxxxxxx
> 
> Jojo, glad you found it, it's busy on this thread hun, blink and you'll miss something lol. :haha:Click to expand...

I've noticed lol, having trouble keeping up already xxxx


----------



## tatertahelon

Yeah, I take 81mg's of aspirin, 1000mg FO and prenatal daily..I'm going to start RJ and pollen...I WAS going to take the RJ and MACA but decided after MUCH research that the pollen was going to way more beneficial:thumbup:
We'll see...

So, jojo, you have had multiple MC's too?? What had you changed that you think helped w/you bfp now?


----------



## spuggle

jojo1972 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> He he he found the thread xxxxxxxx
> 
> Jojo, glad you found it, it's busy on this thread hun, blink and you'll miss something lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed lol, having trouble keeping up already xxxxClick to expand...

And me hun, i've got nothing at all done at home today, ive been far to busy on here :rofl:


----------



## mommax3

jojo1972 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> :hi: jojo!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, I've come over from the other thread. I'm currently pregnant after my tubal reversal last June. We lost twins last november and had plenty of chemicals so hopefully this one sticks xxxClick to expand...

yay jojo you found us :) how are you feeling today ?
Tater i have that big fertility book and it tells me all the info thanks though I dont watn to make you type more then you need to :) I love the attitide I cant wait to watch your chart go up and up this month!!!
Im glad im not the only one that doesnt check inside lol I thought I was missing something just really dont want to cause any issues up inthere. Oh and I did the BSF last month adn it got me really wet but I did'nt think it was great enough to try again
Tater my 2 oldest are in school all day so thats that but my littlest is in preschool 3 half days aweek and that would be enough time to get some work in, you know what just crossed my mind what the hell did I think I was going to do with them during the summer lol i guess that idea is out the window oh well cant say im too upset :blush:


----------



## spuggle

That's my problem Momma, my 2 are at school all day but then when the holidays come if i worked i would have to put them in childcare and that's an expensive game, i used to do it and i don't want to now, i love being able to collect them from school and have tea ready for them. :thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> jojo1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> :hi: jojo!!!
> 
> Hi everyone, I've come over from the other thread. I'm currently pregnant after my tubal reversal last June. We lost twins last november and had plenty of chemicals so hopefully this one sticks xxxClick to expand...
> 
> yay jojo you found us :) how are you feeling today ?
> Tater i have that big fertility book and it tells me all the info thanks though I dont watn to make you type more then you need to :) I love the attitide I cant wait to watch your chart go up and up this month!!!
> Im glad im not the only one that doesnt check inside lol I thought I was missing something just really dont want to cause any issues up inthere. Oh and I did the BSF last month adn it got me really wet but I did'nt think it was great enough to try again
> Tater my 2 oldest are in school all day so thats that but my littlest is in preschool 3 half days aweek and that would be enough time to get some work in, you know what just crossed my mind what the hell did I think I was going to do with them during the summer lol i guess that idea is out the window oh well cant say im too upset :blush:Click to expand...

yeah, I DO NOT wanna work..I AM a Tupperware consultant. I LOVE darn near EVERYTHING about Tupperware and get my kicks from selling it...It's SUPER fun for me..I REALLY enjoy and the greatest part is~It's MY business..I DO WHAT *I* want!!!! My kids are always w/ daddy, they actually love when I have parties b/c it's daddy date night:happydance: and Tate, he LOVES tupperware, asks for it for all the holidays~I love this kid!!!!

I wouldn't do bsf again either...agreed....
Yeah, I AM SO positive in attitude this month..nothing is getting this girl down NOTHING!!!!


----------



## spuggle

GO tater !!!! pma pma. :happydance:


----------



## mommax3

TATE and spuggle yeah i think I should find something small to do, I really love being home its great I volunteer at school get to go on fieldtrips and my house actually stays clean and organized lol the downside is i love to shop and I really need to cut back on that ugh!


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> TATE and spuggle yeah i think I should find something small to do, I really love being home its great I volunteer at school get to go on fieldtrips and my house actually stays clean and organized lol the downside is i love to shop and I really need to cut back on that ugh!

I'm guilty of that too. :dohh:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> TATE and spuggle yeah i think I should find something small to do, I really love being home its great I volunteer at school get to go on fieldtrips and my house actually stays clean and organized lol the downside is i love to shop and I really need to cut back on that ugh!
> 
> I'm guilty of that too. :dohh:Click to expand...

:shhh:


----------



## tatertahelon

:haha:


----------



## Dash

Oh my god the most horrible thing just happened! I typed out a bunch of stuff on my phone as a response to the last 5 pages of posts, then my phone DIED and deleted it all! The piece of crap.

Anyways, my test this morning was inconclusive. It was a blue dye test, and there was a strange imaginary shadow that looked like it wanted to be a line but couldn't. Or I was imagining it because I want it so bad. Either way, I have no idea and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Oh my god the most horrible thing just happened! I typed out a bunch of stuff on my phone as a response to the last 5 pages of posts, then my phone DIED and deleted it all! The piece of crap.
> 
> Anyways, my test this morning was inconclusive. It was a blue dye test, and there was a strange imaginary shadow that looked like it wanted to be a line but couldn't. Or I was imagining it because I want it so bad. Either way, I have no idea and will try again tomorrow.

ugh dash!!! what a pain in the butt its bad enough you had to wait until today now you have one more day to wait!! I hope its a bfp tomorrow I cant wait to hear :)
i have a question I see alot of woman post that one of there early symptoms of pregnancy was a stuffy nose is this for real? I have had a stuffy nose and have been sneezing all morning also i have some pangs in the lower abdomen i know i grasping but more so just curious


----------



## Dash

I have a stuffy nose and sneezing too...but its allergy season. Like, the very begining of it, too. So tha5 could be it. I've never heard that before .


SS. Haha.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> I have a stuffy nose and sneezing too...but its allergy season. Like, the very begining of it, too. So tha5 could be it. I've never heard that before .
> 
> 
> SS. Haha.

I seen alot of woman say that they had stuffy noses on those ss threads lol hope that its a good sign for us :happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

DASH< that SOOoOOOOOO sucks:(
ARRg..I hate my phone ~ I just put it on ebay..hoping it sells ...
anyway, didn't you get FRER's aren't they pink? 
inconclusive, UGH..those blue tests have been giving ppl issues lately..the more I read the more I hear that....
Sorry sweets...hopefully tomorrow will be your day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fx'd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I've heard it, but really don't know if it means anything...I mean, just happens they have a stuffy nose when they find out..I mean could be, but I've had stuffy nose and NOt been preg and never had a stuff nose when I did find out....but I have winter babies, so never stuffy in the summer when I've found out....


----------



## Dash

Yeah, I have the equate brand. I heard they are better and they were way cheaper. Trust me, if I ever get a pos test I will be buying 10 more to pee on just to make sure its true.

I sure hope this is the month for me and momma! How close are we? How many DPO are you?


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning girls :wave:
> So momma, that's weird, your chart indicates to ME that CD14 would have been O day...I guess FF doesn't like your temps? Is that possible? I got an open circle today???and cannot know why...There are MORE GOOD qualities to FF than not, but it can be frustrating...hey, remember you had a question and you were going submit it to the advisors ~ did they ever get back to you on that???
> 
> DASH..I KNOW, like it's killing me worse than you :haha: NOT, but ya know what I mean!!! SOoOoOoOOOoO, did you test??!?!?!
> 
> Spuggle, Gotta keep your PMA in good standing sweetie, no sense in worrying, all that will do is take your peace away and stress ya out..you don't need that :nope:
> Like your tat...is that fresh ink? I LOVE ink..me and DH have lots and always want more..in the process of a sleeve right now!!!!!
> 
> Faith~your chart is rocking girl....It's pretty different from last cycle isn't it? WIll you test early, or wait it out?
> Come on BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Lissa, WHHHHY did FF give me an open circle today??? If you look at my chart overlay there's really NO reason for it....I was SUPER covered up and sleeping really hard when I FINALLY heard my alarm...I temped a lil late, but only by 15min....that's NOT drastic....
> You are my chart go to girl...lemme know what you think!!!!
> 
> Future, how you doing sweetie?? Has your DH gone away yet?? Hope to hear from ya, we'll keep ya company :hugs2:
> 
> AFM: AF is Nearly over!??? This has been an AWESOME period!!!! I usually have to wear a super plus tampon AND a extra long pad and this time I've only used a tampon once, and that was yesterday to worship(just in case :winkwink:)and today it's nearly gone..I even went to the :loo: and ya know how that pushes stuff out..and it was barely there..Hmmmmmm,,, I Mean, a super easy, light period-- I should be welcoming it, but it DOES concern me a little ..WHY ?
> I'm REALLY looking forward to getting it on..DH was away for a week and for some reason we haven't touched each other since he got back..? I AM SOOOOO READY for some love:winkwink: THIS will be our month!!!!!!!
> 
> have a great day girls...Not much happening here today, we are just hanging out ...sO I'll be in and out :friends:

I would have to guess at the reason being you must have put in a different time. If you don't have the time set to be the same time every day then a different time would give you an open circle. Sorry it took so long to get back with ya.. Been busy today:)


----------



## sweetlissa

I had a stuffy nose with my MC this last month. I got it about 3 DPO and At 21 DPO it was gone. I have heard that. Maybe you girls will be getting BFP's this month


----------



## mommax3

Dash I believe im 6 dpo today I just took a little nap i was sooo tired I have some discomfort in abdomen and cant stop sneezing and blowing my nose. God I hope this is my month :) It will give me a november baby so then I will have a baby born in october november and december then trace hes april :)


----------



## Dash

Momma- we are 3 days apart! I really just want to pee on all kinds of sticks right now. I'm having a bad flare up today with my bladder, since I've discontinued all my meds. Hoping it passes soon, and praying for some good news!


----------



## future_numan

:witch: found me today... a full three days early :cry:


----------



## tatertahelon

future_numan said:


> :witch: found me today... a full three days early :cry:

UGH sorry future...3 days Early??? WHY does it do that :growlmad:
has your DH left yet for his 5 wks?:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

AHHHH DASH AND MOMMA AND FAITH!!!! fx'd this is THE month for :bfp: HOW super freaking awesome WOULD THAT BE!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear some good ole bfp news!!!!!!!!!!! that's what we need up in here!!!!!

So, ok, I got IUI q...I am watching this show about multiples and the girl had unexplained fertility so had IUI and they are saying how they didn't wanna 3 kids..so it was either 2 or 4...So, they did the IUI got preg right away and there were quad's...SO how DOES the IUI work then...I mean HOW MANY sperm do they flush up in there? 40 million? I mean WHOA....that's a LOT to be messing with...I guess I thought of it as pretty simple until this show...like if *I* did an IUI is there a chance of quad's ? that's kinda scary....Future, you may be the girl to answer this!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> GOoD morning girls :wave:
> So momma, that's weird, your chart indicates to ME that CD14 would have been O day...I guess FF doesn't like your temps? Is that possible? I got an open circle today???and cannot know why...There are MORE GOOD qualities to FF than not, but it can be frustrating...hey, remember you had a question and you were going submit it to the advisors ~ did they ever get back to you on that???
> 
> DASH..I KNOW, like it's killing me worse than you :haha: NOT, but ya know what I mean!!! SOoOoOoOOOoO, did you test??!?!?!
> 
> Spuggle, Gotta keep your PMA in good standing sweetie, no sense in worrying, all that will do is take your peace away and stress ya out..you don't need that :nope:
> Like your tat...is that fresh ink? I LOVE ink..me and DH have lots and always want more..in the process of a sleeve right now!!!!!
> 
> Faith~your chart is rocking girl....It's pretty different from last cycle isn't it? WIll you test early, or wait it out?
> Come on BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Lissa, WHHHHY did FF give me an open circle today??? If you look at my chart overlay there's really NO reason for it....I was SUPER covered up and sleeping really hard when I FINALLY heard my alarm...I temped a lil late, but only by 15min....that's NOT drastic....
> You are my chart go to girl...lemme know what you think!!!!
> 
> Future, how you doing sweetie?? Has your DH gone away yet?? Hope to hear from ya, we'll keep ya company :hugs2:
> 
> AFM: AF is Nearly over!??? This has been an AWESOME period!!!! I usually have to wear a super plus tampon AND a extra long pad and this time I've only used a tampon once, and that was yesterday to worship(just in case :winkwink:)and today it's nearly gone..I even went to the :loo: and ya know how that pushes stuff out..and it was barely there..Hmmmmmm,,, I Mean, a super easy, light period-- I should be welcoming it, but it DOES concern me a little ..WHY ?
> I'm REALLY looking forward to getting it on..DH was away for a week and for some reason we haven't touched each other since he got back..? I AM SOOOOO READY for some love:winkwink: THIS will be our month!!!!!!!
> 
> have a great day girls...Not much happening here today, we are just hanging out ...sO I'll be in and out :friends:
> 
> I would have to guess at the reason being you must have put in a different time. If you don't have the time set to be the same time every day then a different time would give you an open circle. Sorry it took so long to get back with ya.. Been busy today:)Click to expand...

Oh no, no apologies..that's OK sweets!!! mmm, speaking of sweets, I like cake...

ANYWHO, my NORM temp time is 6am, but today I temped at 6:15~I've put diff times in and didn't give me an open circle..and really, if you look at my chart overlay..the temps really aren't THAT far apart...I guess *I* was assuming that b/c it was higher than FF thought it should be....?:shrug:


----------



## mommax3

tater they give you meds to O and in doing so it makes alot of folicles which can lead to multiples :)


----------



## mommax3

future Im soooo sorry hun
dash Im really bloated today and just feel really blah! I wish i could poas lol but its to early plus I refuse to do that to myseld anymore the first few cycles I poas from 6dpo and it made me nuts!!!!! you have no choice now but to poas in the am how could you not knowing you might have a bfp to be seen :) Do you have any weird aches in your lower abdomen?


----------



## Dash

Yeah, but weird aches mean nothing...I also get those before AF, and she is due Friday. Trying not to SS. Haha. Soooooo hard.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Yeah, but weird aches mean nothing...I also get those before AF, and she is due Friday. Trying not to SS. Haha. Soooooo hard.

booooo! lol i hate this waiting game,


----------



## FaithHopeLove

future_numan said:


> :witch: found me today... a full three days early :cry:

:cry:sorry:nope: what a looooong road this is...have a good cry, eat some chocolate, pick your head up and look forward:hugs: Give your sweet Emily extra hugs and kisses:) You're so, so blessed to have a TR baby:thumbup: They are a rare jewel:flower: This is a harsh reality we all have to accept:nope: I have come to realize this is WHY so many dr.'s say that TL is permanent and not reversible. About 4 years after my TL, I was talking with my dr. and told her we would really love more kids and we were considering TR. She said "Oh, no! Your TL is permanent...you'll need to do IVF if you want anymore children.":cry: I'm really grateful for TR experts...mine said my chances were higher with a TR than IVF:shrug: but, WOW! so much emotion wrapped up in EVERY single month that passes:( it's really exhausting:nope: AGAIN, I'm sorry this wasn't your month:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> :witch: found me today... a full three days early :cry:
> 
> :cry:sorry:nope: what a looooong road this is...have a good cry, eat some chocolate, pick your head up and look forward:hugs: Give your sweet Emily extra hugs and kisses:) You're so, so blessed to have a TR baby:thumbup: They are a rare jewel:flower: This is a harsh reality we all have to accept:nope: I have come to realize this is WHY so many dr.'s say that TL is permanent and not reversible. About 4 years after my TL, I was talking with my dr. and told her we would really love more kids and we were considering TR. She said "Oh, no! Your TL is permanent...you'll need to do IVF if you want anymore children.":cry: I'm really grateful for TR experts...mine said my chances were higher with a TR than IVF:shrug: but, WOW! so much emotion wrapped up in EVERY single month that passes:( it's really exhausting:nope: AGAIN, I'm sorry this wasn't your month:hugs:Click to expand...

So true Faith, it's a long hard journey but there are pll who bring us good news and hope for tr babies.:winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes babies...Lots and Lots of babies


----------



## mommax3

faith my gyno said the same thing and was so cold and harsh about it! If I did'nt google my options I would have never found out about TR :) this is very very hard and I hate to admit it but its really effecting my life Im very short these days my mood sucks most of the time i find myself forcing myself to be nice and happy. I hate it I feel like so much of my life is passing me by and im not truly enjoying it :(


----------



## ReadyWithLove

future - I'm sorry AF arrived today. These TR babies are so hard on all of us to create. 

Dash - Did you poas today or are you waiting?

Tater - I bought the meca, royal jelly, and probiotics (two kinds though). My total with shipping was 78$ and it should all last 2 months I believe. As for the IUI yes there are a risk of multiples because they put you on fertility meds to make you O and then in my case they will be giving me and HCG shot to make me O on a specific day. The added sperm won't bring about the multiples. It just depends on if more than one egg is released. In my case I think when I get to that point, assuming I have open and working tubes, I will have about a 10% chance of twins. I'm only being put on clomid so I don't think I'm at as high of a risk for twins compared to injection fertility drugs.


----------



## mommax3

ReadyWithLove said:


> future - I'm sorry AF arrived today. These TR babies are so hard on all of us to create.
> 
> Dash - Did you poas today or are you waiting?
> 
> Tater - I bought the meca, royal jelly, and probiotics (two kinds though). My total with shipping was 78$ and it should all last 2 months I believe. As for the IUI yes there are a risk of multiples because they put you on fertility meds to make you O and then in my case they will be giving me and HCG shot to make me O on a specific day. The added sperm won't bring about the multiples. It just depends on if more than one egg is released. In my case I think when I get to that point, assuming I have open and working tubes, I will have about a 10% chance of twins. I'm only being put on clomid so I don't think I'm at as high of a risk for twins compared to injection fertility drugs.

so they are having you take clomid then they will be doing the IUI? how much does your IUI cost? I wonder how long i have to keep trying before they will just let me do iui?!?!


----------



## future_numan

I had to wait one year before they would consider IUI. We did two sessions of IUI with the help of fertility drugs ( clomid and pergeon ) to conceive Emily.. and that was 13 months after TR. The cost is alot different here than the U.S becuase some of the care ( U/S, blood tests ect. ) are covered by OHIP so I can only say it cost me about $1000 each session incl. drugs,


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Mamma - When you wrote about your feelings and mood after your TR you just about took the words right out of my mouth. I can not help kicking myself for doing the procedure instead of IVF. When all is said and done we will have spent almost the amount of the IVF cost. I'm just heartbroken over the whole thing. The IUI is keeping my hopes up though but the HSG has me nervous. As for the cost of IUI, with the HCG shot, is $600 each round. Then I have to get clomid which is $60 each round. If you want to do IUI just do it. Do you have an HMO, meaning you have to go through your primary care doctor to get to a specialist? If so just demand a referral don't take no for an answer and if they say oh well you need to wait a year, say no, I paid X amount of dollars for my tubal reversal and I want to try all options. Otherwise if you have a PPO type plan and you can go see whoever whenever you want then find a FS that does IUI and they will surly allow you to do it. For me I just couldn't help but feel something was wrong. I just know my body and so I went to the FS. I say go for it with the IUI and your insurance may even cover it. Mine however does not.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> faith my gyno said the same thing and was so cold and harsh about it! If I did'nt google my options I would have never found out about TR :) this is very very hard and I hate to admit it but its really effecting my life Im very short these days my mood sucks most of the time i find myself forcing myself to be nice and happy. I hate it I feel like so much of my life is passing me by and im not truly enjoying it :(

I AM THE SAME WAY!!! It becomes consuming! Life is flying by!!! my babies are all growing up and like you and Dash expressed...I too cry a WHOLE lot more at milestones in their lives. I'm feeling particularly emotional today as I think about my ds turning 13 tomorrow:cry: I will now have 2 teenagers and I'm SOOOOOOOO sad they have gown so fast:cry: I feel like I'm a monster somedays..consumed with "what symptom is this...is it a symptom...let's google, google, google and ignore my precious children around me?!?!"

I decided last cycle that I will OPK & temp for 6 cycles (3 after this one)...to ensure a consistent O date and make sure there's nothing crazy in my temps that should cause concern...and THEN, I will stop "trying" and let it happen if God intends it to be...and I have to say, I'm okay with that:hugs: I will have given it my full attention (too much, really) and done the very best I could without additional medical intervention.

I think the temp charts and OPKs are important...when i look at the issues Ready was having hugs:) with so many + opks...she was able to get help! Had she not been doing those things...she may have just kept trying, trying with huge frustration each month:thumbup: sigh....I'm going to go hug my babies:kiss:


----------



## spuggle

Ready and momma, i feel for you both, I hope you get your bfp's really soon, I know it's no consilation but people with normal working ovaries, tubes etc for some reason struggle to get pregnant it's one of those things that unfortunately we can't make happen, oh if we couold wouldn't it be great.

Try to look on the positive side that you have a chance now where as you didn't before the tr, I know this probably won't make you feel better but there is hope girls, you'll see.:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ReadyWithLove said:


> Mamma - When you wrote about your feelings and mood after your TR you just about took the words right out of my mouth. I can not help kicking myself for doing the procedure instead of IVF. When all is said and done we will have spent almost the amount of the IVF cost. I'm just heartbroken over the whole thing. The IUI is keeping my hopes up though but the HSG has me nervous. As for the cost of IUI, with the HCG shot, is $600 each round. Then I have to get clomid which is $60 each round. If you want to do IUI just do it. Do you have an HMO, meaning you have to go through your primary care doctor to get to a specialist? If so just demand a referral don't take no for an answer and if they say oh well you need to wait a year, say no, I paid X amount of dollars for my tubal reversal and I want to try all options. Otherwise if you have a PPO type plan and you can go see whoever whenever you want then find a FS that does IUI and they will surly allow you to do it. For me I just couldn't help but feel something was wrong. I just know my body and so I went to the FS. I say go for it with the IUI and your insurance may even cover it. Mine however does not.

Ready, don't be too hard on yourself...I think you made the right decision with the TR:thumbup: IVF statics are LOW! Have you researched them? You could do LOTs of IUI for the price of ONE IVF. That's just my very unprofessional opinion :haha:


----------



## Dash

We explored ivf before we decided on tr and specifically didn't do it because of the embryo freezing (the ethical issue) and because of the rediculous amount of time it takes going to all those appts and stuff. But, I'm not frusterated with ttc yet. I'm just getting started. 

Ready- I had an inconnclusive test this am. Trying again tomorrow!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Spuggle- that's a very good point that before the TR there wasn't any kind of chance for pregnancy and now we may have a chance. I'm really looking forward to IUI.


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so glad that everyone is talking about IUI's becuase I am sure that we will end up going that route. We called the insurance co. today. And they will only cover the office visit and u/s. They wont cover the procedure or the meds. So I will be forking out alot of money if we go that route. But I still wouldn't have dont IVF first. Unless I had insurance that would cover it. 
AFM... I am taking it one day at a time right now. MY OPK's are still blank only the test line. Which is so odd for me. Usually by now I am starting to see a line. But I am hoping that I will wont O until this weekend if I do O..LOL... I have been told that there is a good chance I wont O this cycle. And I have never had temps like this before. So I am thinking this is going to be a crazy month. I just want AF (if she comes) to not come until after the 2nd of April...LOL...


----------



## tatertahelon

Getting pregnant is definitely NOT something WE have total control over...If we did, we'd all have babies and be happy and wouldn't need this thread b/c life would perfect:thumbup:

IVF IS super expensive...like 7K for ONE round..and I (like you Dash) don't agree w/ it so much...not for me...
My TR was 11K and really we could have went one round IVF and failed then been more in the hole..Thinking the TR was the right choice,,,and the fact that we ALL did what we did and then chose to change that and choose life...we WILL be blessed...I REALLY believe it..and REALLY the stat's for TR ARE really good, like 86%~something huge...
Momma, THANK YOU for posting what you posted about the moods, un-enjoyment, ya know the one...about it consuming...I HAVE SOOOO felt that way and was "scared" to express it..I HATE to allow ANYTHING RULE my life...it's hard enough to CHOOSE to be positive w/out having a HUGE "thing" on the brain....I've SO been there and then felt rotten about feeling that way..UGH ..and Faith THANK YOU for posting what you did...I've sooo pushed my DC to the side a time or 2 or MANY times to google, research etc etc etc..I put them to bed...stay up FAR to late and then can't wake up w/ them in the morning....Or if I do, am grumpy w/ them...
I find out I'm not preg and get annoyed w/ THEM, I MC I'm annoyed w/ them..WHAT??????? Far too often I've allowed me to dwell on what I DO NOT have and want rather than what I have and cherish...I DO NOT NEED more children..I do desire to have a large family..but we DO NOT NEED and instead of being grateful I'm annoyed, grumpy, and mean..???!!!! WHOA
I'm sorry I'm having a lil tangent but I THINK It's a good thing :winkwink:
I have decided that THIS is THE month...:haha:ALL of my faith is in my God FOR that...IF He would chose to not bless that...OK, but either way I WILL stop temping in 70 days...I'll know my bod by then which IS what I wanted to accomplish and that's that...we can only do so much....the rest is out of our hands...
I LOVE~~I MEAN LOVE you girls..I love to be able to run off on a lil tangent and KNOW no one is going to judge, (most of) YOU KNOW I'm VERY long winded but still will listen and give an encouraging word!!!
This thread is one of a kind and I Love you ALL..I love you input, your opinions, your advice, your knowledge, your kindness, encourangment and EVERYTHING else beautiful about you!!!!! JUST KNOW THAT!!!! :friends:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> Getting pregnant is definitely NOT something WE have total control over...If we did, we'd all have babies and be happy and wouldn't need this thread b/c life would perfect:thumbup:
> 
> IVF IS super expensive...like 7K for ONE round..and I (like you Dash) don't agree w/ it so much...not for me...
> My TR was 11K and really we could have went one round IVF and failed then been more in the hole..Thinking the TR was the right choice,,,and the fact that we ALL did what we did and then chose to change that and choose life...we WILL be blessed...I REALLY believe it..and REALLY the stat's for TR ARE really good, like 86%~something huge...
> Momma, THANK YOU for posting what you posted about the moods, un-enjoyment, ya know the one...about it consuming...I HAVE SOOOO felt that way and was "scared" to express it..I HATE to allow ANYTHING RULE my life...it's hard enough to CHOOSE to be positive w/out having a HUGE "thing" on the brain....I've SO been there and then felt rotten about feeling that way..UGH ..and Faith THANK YOU for posting what you did...I've sooo pushed my DC to the side a time or 2 or MANY times to google, research etc etc etc..I put them to bed...stay up FAR to late and then can't wake up w/ them in the morning....Or if I do, am grumpy w/ them...
> I find out I'm not preg and get annoyed w/ THEM, I MC I'm annoyed w/ them..WHAT??????? Far too often I've allowed me to dwell on what I DO NOT have and want rather than what I have and cherish...I DO NOT NEED more children..I do desire to have a large family..but we DO NOT NEED and instead of being grateful I'm annoyed, grumpy, and mean..???!!!! WHOA
> I'm sorry I'm having a lil tangent but I THINK It's a good thing :winkwink:
> I have decided that THIS is THE month...:haha:ALL of my faith is in my God FOR that...IF He would chose to not bless that...OK, but either way I WILL stop temping in 70 days...I'll know my bod by then which IS what I wanted to accomplish and that's that...we can only do so much....the rest is out of our hands...
> I LOVE~~I MEAN LOVE you girls..I love to be able to run off on a lil tangent and KNOW no one is going to judge, (most of) YOU KNOW I'm VERY long winded but still will listen and give an encouraging word!!!
> This thread is one of a kind and I Love you ALL..I love you input, your opinions, your advice, your knowledge, your kindness, encourangment and EVERYTHING else beautiful about you!!!!! JUST KNOW THAT!!!! :friends:

Tater i totally relate to everything you have put here, we should be greatful for what we have and enjoy it. :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

HOLY COW $11,000 OMG.... mine was $5,900 and WOW.....


----------



## spuggle

I don't know what the conversion is between dollars and GB pounds but $11.000 seems alot, mine was £2.600.


----------



## mommax3

FAith, ready and tater im so happy to know im not the only one who has felt taken over even though Im trying very hard not to feel this way, Im going to wait until october to look into IUI that will be my year date :) but I agree ready im not taking no for an answer I mean I already shelled out $6,000 whats another 1,000 lol 
i missed so much yesterday evening I will have to see what else I wanted to comment on lol we ran out of propane last night and im freezing right now ttyl


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> FAith, ready and tater im so happy to know im not the only one who has felt taken over even though Im trying very hard not to feel this way, Im going to wait until october to look into IUI that will be my year date :) but I agree ready im not taking no for an answer I mean I already shelled out $6,000 whats another 1,000 lol
> i missed so much yesterday evening I will have to see what else I wanted to comment on lol we ran out of propane last night and im freezing right now ttyl

:cold: brrrrr momma, hope you warm up soon. xxx


----------



## mommax3

YAY! we have heat again lol SO i totally messed with my chart I think i just messed it up lol oh well in my taking charge of your fertility book it tells you how to draw your baseline and even if I did O on cd17 ff shouldnt have put it where it was all because of 2 high temps ugh whatever im totally reading into this way to much! 
Faith how ya feeling are you ss?
Dash did you test again im going crazy with wondering!!!
tater you must be getting ready to get your opk on :)
Future thanks for the info on the IUI :)
spuggle and ready hiya ladies
Im taking trace to a local place called kid zone today its ball pits and tunnels and stuff like that its 8 bucks for the whole day so my friend and I are just going to chill and let the kiddos play :) Im sure i will be back on as soon as I get home because Im a bnb addict


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> YAY! we have heat again lol SO i totally messed with my chart I think i just messed it up lol oh well in my taking charge of your fertility book it tells you how to draw your baseline and even if I did O on cd17 ff shouldnt have put it where it was all because of 2 high temps ugh whatever im totally reading into this way to much!
> Faith how ya feeling are you ss?
> Dash did you test again im going crazy with wondering!!!
> tater you must be getting ready to get your opk on :)
> Future thanks for the info on the IUI :)
> spuggle and ready hiya ladies
> Im taking trace to a local place called kid zone today its ball pits and tunnels and stuff like that its 8 bucks for the whole day so my friend and I are just going to chill and let the kiddos play :) Im sure i will be back on as soon as I get home because Im a bnb addict

Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes Dash we are dieing to know... HOPE YOU GET A BFP:)


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> I don't know what the conversion is between dollars and GB pounds but $11.000 seems alot, mine was £2.600.

I'm sorry, I'm pretty uneducated..is you money in euro's? I wanna Google it and see the conversion...


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what the conversion is between dollars and GB pounds but $11.000 seems alot, mine was £2.600.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm pretty uneducated..is you money in euro's? I wanna Google it and see the conversion...Click to expand...

It's GB sterling pounds hun.


----------



## spuggle

spuggle said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what the conversion is between dollars and GB pounds but $11.000 seems alot, mine was £2.600.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm pretty uneducated..is you money in euro's? I wanna Google it and see the conversion...Click to expand...
> 
> It's GB sterling pounds hun.Click to expand...

What is your currency ?


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, thanks..
US dollars


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, so I THINK my cost ~the $11,000.00 in US dollars would be 6867.71 in the GB sterling pounds....

Yeah, it cost a LOT..we were NOT expecting it to be that much...They HAD originally told us $14,500...but we looked at each other and asked the girl to give us a minute...she did and we prayed that the Lord would work it out and 5 min later when she came back in she was all apologizing saying that SHE had made a mistake and that was an incorrect number...it would actually be $11,000....so in 5 min it went from $14,500 to $11,000..I was like can you leave for 5 more minutes...? We are on a roll here, maybe it'll go down some more :haha: it didn't..but it was a blessing!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

I am so far behind, I don't know how I will ever catch up! I read through a little and I saw that Ready, you have cysts and are considering IUI? And I saw that we have at least one new member...Spuggle! Welcome! So glad you found us...I will read back through everything to see what is going on with the rest of my TR gals sometime today...but after this post, I am going to do something I never do...and take a NAP.

Y'all, this has really been a crappy couple of days... I had ANOTHER positive test last month...followed by my period. And now just a few days AFTER my 'period' ended, I am spotting and cramping AGAIN. I did go to the doctor after my latest positive HPT and subsequent period. I WAS pregnant...and now my HCG levels are at 6...so no medical intervention necessary...

And if that weren't bad enough...you guys know that my husband and I were contemplating IVF...just simply because of our ages...moreso his than mine...he said he will already be 52 when our child is ten and he does not want to wait much longer to get pregnant...I can't blame him for feeling that way. So, we were seriously considering IVF, but I was holding out hope that it would happen naturally before that became an issue and IVF would no longer be necessary...BUT...

We knew in the beginning that my husband had a slightly abnormal sperm count...his morphology was on the low side, but not THAT low. Since absolutely everything else was NORMAL, we were told that we should still be able to conceive naturally. However, since we were considering IVF, we have already been doing all the preliminary stuff, testing, etc. I still have no polyps, cysts, etc...I am doing well on all counts... My poor hubby went in for his testing...his SA...and we got the results back....his morphology has gotten lower. It was down to 3%. He did a repeat one following that one and that one was even WORSE. The results on that one were 2% morphology.

Our doctor said that if I do get pregnant, which I have...that it likely will not be sustainable...BUT, given the fact that he IS producing sperm, there is a chance we could achieve a healthy pregnancy naturally, but the odds are just really low. He said if we were 25, he would recommend that we just keep trying...but considering our ages, he thinks IVF is the ONLY way we will be able to have a baby together. Their success rate for IVF per cycle is 60 to 65%...which, I guess, is a hell of a lot better than our 2% chance of conceiving naturally per cycle...

They think that his morphology issue is being caused by a varocele (I have no idea if I spelled that right). It's an enlarged vessel or cluster of vessels in the testicles that causes them to be warmer than they should be...and heat on sperm is a bad thing...Our doctor said he could have surgery to repair it...and continue to try naturally...but because the varocele will cause no harm to him to leave it there, and because of our limited time to conceive because of our ages, he said if it were him, he would skip the varocele surgery and go directly to IVF.

We both agree...apparently one of us had surgery for nothing...the other one should not have to follow suit...:wacko:

Honestly, I really don't care if they have to put a baby in through my ear...it's the end result that matters...but...it's just so damn frustrating. I just want to scream!!!:growlmad::sad2::hissy:

Sooooo...at some point this summer, I will undergo IVF. It's already written in stone... But in the meantime, my doctor told me that people who are in good shape and are at or close to their ideal weight tend to have the most success...so I have been treating myself as if I am training for the biggest marathon of my life...and in a way, I am...

The bad news is that IVF will cost a total of *$12,000.00 PER CYCLE*. Yes, did you blow a gasket in your brain reading that? I know I did! *And that will be $12,000.00 on TOP OF the $6500.00 we spent on the TR!* AGHHHHH!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T! :brat:I feel so blessed and fortunate that we can do that...and we have already pre-agreed to try two cycles, if necessary. If we can't get pregnant through two cycles of IVF, then I am just going to take in some more stray dogs and buy them cute outfits like I've been doing already...yep, I'll just become the crazy dog lady...:holly:

The doctor also said that there is absolutely NO reason IVF won't work for us...my uterus is strong and healthy...hormones normal...everything is good. We just have to get a good, healthy embryo in there...and it SHOULD implant. Once pregnancy is confirmed, I will have to give myself a shot of progesterone every day for TWELVE WEEKS! Yes, I said shoot myself in the arse with a needle every day for TWELVE WEEKS! And before pregnancy, I will have to shoot myself up MULTIPLE times a day with various medications so that multiple eggs can be harvested at once...they are hoping for 15+. Holy moly. I am not having 15 kids....so that leaves the very unpleasant issue of...what to do with extra embryos...freeze them...or...ugh...destroy them...what a horrible thing to have to contemplate...that just makes me so sad.:cry:

Jeez...but once they harvest from me, they also get a 'sample' from my husband, wash it (meaning they separate the good ones from the bad ones), put it together with my eggs...then they wait 5 days, pick the 'best' ones, and implant...my doctor recommends implanting 2-4. I have already decided on just two. If I did 4, then it would be just my luck that they would all take and I would be pregnant with quads. Which would be great if I was a bigger woman...but I am a small framed 5"0' woman....I just would have no room to put them anywhere...and they would come early. I had twins naturally and THEY were born 10 weeks early because there was just no room in the Inn, if you know what I mean. There is a 40 to 50% chance of having multiples with IVF...and honestly, that scares the hell out of me because of what I went through last time. I went into pre-term labor very early...I took a pill, terbutyline, to stop pre-term labor...and it worked for a while, but the problem is your body builds up a tolerance and it will stop working...and it did. So, I had to wear a pump that administered a steady dose...the problem with that was I had to wear it for weeks and I had to learn to insert a cath into my own thigh and alternate thighs each week...not fun. THEN that began to stop working...and at that point, I was rushed to the hospital and the only alternative for me, the last resort, was magnesium sulfate...they administer in one mass dose and some people have horrible reactions to it...even those who don't have "horrible" reactions, the mag is awful...it makes you feel like you are on FIRE from the inside...the nurse told me she has seen women rip off their own clothes because of the way it makes you feel...but I was one of those women with the HORRIBLE reactions. Mag sulfate is a smooth muscle relaxer. Your uterus is a smooth muscle...but so are your heart and lungs. That does of magnesium sulfate caused my heart to stop...and I 'died'. I was gone for about 5 minutes. They brought me back just as they were making the decision to give up and just take the twins...

After they were born, my son also went into cardiac arrest...from all the trauma...you would never know it now though...he's a mess...:winkwink:

But, I was SO hoping I could conceive naturally...less chance of multiples...knowing that I have to have IVF and knowing that there is a 50/50 chance of having twins and going through that all over again scares the t-total SH*T out of me....and like I just NEED something else to worry about...

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:

I just feel like smacking someone...I know it's irrational...it's no one's fault, but I swear, right about now, I think it would just make me FEEL better. :gun:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> OK, so I THINK my cost ~the $11,000.00 in US dollars would be 6867.71 in the GB sterling pounds....
> 
> Yeah, it cost a LOT..we were NOT expecting it to be that much...They HAD originally told us $14,500...but we looked at each other and asked the girl to give us a minute...she did and we prayed that the Lord would work it out and 5 min later when she came back in she was all apologizing saying that SHE had made a mistake and that was an incorrect number...it would actually be $11,000....so in 5 min it went from $14,500 to $11,000..I was like can you leave for 5 more minutes...? We are on a roll here, maybe it'll go down some more :haha: it didn't..but it was a blessing!!!!!!

Yes that's right, i worked it out too.

It's still alot of money though, glad they sorted out the mix up with price. :thumbup: 

When i was researching having mine done i went for the closest hospital to where we live which is only about 4 miles away luckily, and it was the cheapest, some of the others i called wanted £4.000 which i thought was pricey, IVF over here is around £5.000 per go and IUI is around £500-£1000 per go.


----------



## spuggle

Sagapo75 said:


> I am so far behind, I don't know how I will ever catch up! I read through a little and I saw that Ready, you have cysts and are considering IUI? And I saw that we have at least one new member...Spuggle! Welcome! So glad you found us...I will read back through everything to see what is going on with the rest of my TR gals sometime today...but after this post, I am going to do something I never do...and take a NAP.
> 
> Y'all, this has really been a crappy couple of days... I had ANOTHER positive test last month...followed by my period. And now just a few days AFTER my 'period' ended, I am spotting and cramping AGAIN. I did go to the doctor after my latest positive HPT and subsequent period. I WAS pregnant...and now my HCG levels are at 6...so no medical intervention necessary...
> 
> And if that weren't bad enough...you guys know that my husband and I were contemplating IVF...just simply because of our ages...moreso his than mine...he said he will already be 52 when our child is ten and he does not want to wait much longer to get pregnant...I can't blame him for feeling that way. So, we were seriously considering IVF, but I was holding out hope that it would happen naturally before that became an issue and IVF would no longer be necessary...BUT...
> 
> We knew in the beginning that my husband had a slightly abnormal sperm count...his morphology was on the low side, but not THAT low. Since absolutely everything else was NORMAL, we were told that we should still be able to conceive naturally. However, since we were considering IVF, we have already been doing all the preliminary stuff, testing, etc. I still have no polyps, cysts, etc...I am doing well on all counts... My poor hubby went in for his testing...his SA...and we got the results back....his morphology has gotten lower. It was down to 3%. He did a repeat one following that one and that one was even WORSE. The results on that one were 2% morphology.
> 
> Our doctor said that if I do get pregnant, which I have...that it likely will not be sustainable...BUT, given the fact that he IS producing sperm, there is a chance we could achieve a healthy pregnancy naturally, but the odds are just really low. He said if we were 25, he would recommend that we just keep trying...but considering our ages, he thinks IVF is the ONLY way we will be able to have a baby together. Their success rate for IVF per cycle is 60 to 65%...which, I guess, is a hell of a lot better than our 2% chance of conceiving naturally per cycle...
> 
> They think that his morphology issue is being caused by a varocele (I have no idea if I spelled that right). It's an enlarged vessel or cluster of vessels in the testicles that causes them to be warmer than they should be...and heat on sperm is a bad thing...Our doctor said he could have surgery to repair it...and continue to try naturally...but because the varocele will cause no harm to him to leave it there, and because of our limited time to conceive because of our ages, he said if it were him, he would skip the varocele surgery and go directly to IVF.
> 
> We both agree...apparently one of us had surgery for nothing...the other one should not have to follow suit...:wacko:
> 
> Honestly, I really don't care if they have to put a baby in through my ear...it's the end result that matters...but...it's just so damn frustrating. I just want to scream!!!:growlmad::sad2::hissy:
> 
> Sooooo...at some point this summer, I will undergo IVF. It's already written in stone... But in the meantime, my doctor told me that people who are in good shape and are at or close to their ideal weight tend to have the most success...so I have been treating myself as if I am training for the biggest marathon of my life...and in a way, I am...
> 
> The bad news is that IVF will cost a total of *$12,000.00 PER CYCLE*. Yes, did you blow a gasket in your brain reading that? I know I did! *And that will be $12,000.00 on TOP OF the $6500.00 we spent on the TR!* AGHHHHH!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T! :brat:I feel so blessed and fortunate that we can do that...and we have already pre-agreed to try two cycles, if necessary. If we can't get pregnant through two cycles of IVF, then I am just going to take in some more stray dogs and buy them cute outfits like I've been doing already...yep, I'll just become the crazy dog lady...:holly:
> 
> The doctor also said that there is absolutely NO reason IVF won't work for us...my uterus is strong and healthy...hormones normal...everything is good. We just have to get a good, healthy embryo in there...and it SHOULD implant. Once pregnancy is confirmed, I will have to give myself a shot of progesterone every day for TWELVE WEEKS! Yes, I said shoot myself in the arse with a needle every day for TWELVE WEEKS! And before pregnancy, I will have to shoot myself up MULTIPLE times a day with various medications so that multiple eggs can be harvested at once...they are hoping for 15+. Holy moly. I am not having 15 kids....so that leaves the very unpleasant issue of...what to do with extra embryos...freeze them...or...ugh...destroy them...what a horrible thing to have to contemplate...that just makes me so sad.:cry:
> 
> Jeez...but once they harvest from me, they also get a 'sample' from my husband, wash it (meaning they separate the good ones from the bad ones), put it together with my eggs...then they wait 5 days, pick the 'best' ones, and implant...my doctor recommends implanting 2-4. I have already decided on just two. If I did 4, then it would be just my luck that they would all take and I would be pregnant with quads. Which would be great if I was a bigger woman...but I am a small framed 5"0' woman....I just would have no room to put them anywhere...and they would come early. I had twins naturally and THEY were born 10 weeks early because there was just no room in the Inn, if you know what I mean. There is a 40 to 50% chance of having multiples with IVF...and honestly, that scares the hell out of me because of what I went through last time. I went into pre-term labor very early...I took a pill, terbutyline, to stop pre-term labor...and it worked for a while, but the problem is your body builds up a tolerance and it will stop working...and it did. So, I had to wear a pump that administered a steady dose...the problem with that was I had to wear it for weeks and I had to learn to insert a cath into my own thigh and alternate thighs each week...not fun. THEN that began to stop working...and at that point, I was rushed to the hospital and the only alternative for me, the last resort, was magnesium sulfate...they administer in one mass dose and some people have horrible reactions to it...even those who don't have "horrible" reactions, the mag is awful...it makes you feel like you are on FIRE from the inside...the nurse told me she has seen women rip off their own clothes because of the way it makes you feel...but I was one of those women with the HORRIBLE reactions. Mag sulfate is a smooth muscle relaxer. Your uterus is a smooth muscle...but so are your heart and lungs. That does of magnesium sulfate caused my heart to stop...and I 'died'. I was gone for about 5 minutes. They brought me back just as they were making the decision to give up and just take the twins...
> 
> After they were born, my son also went into cardiac arrest...from all the trauma...you would never know it now though...he's a mess...:winkwink:
> 
> But, I was SO hoping I could conceive naturally...less chance of multiples...knowing that I have to have IVF and knowing that there is a 50/50 chance of having twins and going through that all over again scares the t-total SH*T out of me....and like I just NEED something else to worry about...
> 
> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:
> 
> I just feel like smacking someone...I know it's irrational...it's no one's fault, but I swear, right about now, I think it would just make me FEEL better. :gun:

Hi Saga and thanks for the welcome, wow you have been through and are going through alot, my Dh suffers from 5% morphology and is having another SA on friday to see if it has improved at all so i know how you feel from that point of view, is you DH on anti depressants at all ?? it's just that they have been linked to low morphology, my DH was on them when he last did a sample.

I hope the IVF goes well for you keep us posted with your progress and i'm so sorry for your loss last month :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> :thumbup: Way to go not POAS. I'm sure I will lack the self control not to- just as i lacked the self control to not polish off that cheesecake. I will be anxiously waiting to see how this month turns out for you! Positive changes always pay off.
> 
> Here is a link to the first sweater I knitted:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2039295&id=1073050889
> 
> I think you guys should be able to see it, I have that one pic set to public. I LOVE knitting, and it keeps my hands busy which is nice. I taught myself by watching Youtube videos :thumbup: so if you want to learn how Tate, I suggest that- there are some good ones!

Aghhh! Oops! I was trying to look at your hoodie...but it didn't show me anything...so I sent a friend request and a message...but then I realized it wasn't YOU! All I said was...I saw the link to the hoodie you posted...I can't see the hoodie, but I saw that you have a FB page...this is Diana, a.k.a Sagapo75.

So, whoever she is got some random cryptic message from a woman in SC today...oops!


----------



## Sagapo75

spuggle said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> I am so far behind, I don't know how I will ever catch up! I read through a little and I saw that Ready, you have cysts and are considering IUI? And I saw that we have at least one new member...Spuggle! Welcome! So glad you found us...I will read back through everything to see what is going on with the rest of my TR gals sometime today...but after this post, I am going to do something I never do...and take a NAP.
> 
> Y'all, this has really been a crappy couple of days... I had ANOTHER positive test last month...followed by my period. And now just a few days AFTER my 'period' ended, I am spotting and cramping AGAIN. I did go to the doctor after my latest positive HPT and subsequent period. I WAS pregnant...and now my HCG levels are at 6...so no medical intervention necessary...
> 
> And if that weren't bad enough...you guys know that my husband and I were contemplating IVF...just simply because of our ages...moreso his than mine...he said he will already be 52 when our child is ten and he does not want to wait much longer to get pregnant...I can't blame him for feeling that way. So, we were seriously considering IVF, but I was holding out hope that it would happen naturally before that became an issue and IVF would no longer be necessary...BUT...
> 
> We knew in the beginning that my husband had a slightly abnormal sperm count...his morphology was on the low side, but not THAT low. Since absolutely everything else was NORMAL, we were told that we should still be able to conceive naturally. However, since we were considering IVF, we have already been doing all the preliminary stuff, testing, etc. I still have no polyps, cysts, etc...I am doing well on all counts... My poor hubby went in for his testing...his SA...and we got the results back....his morphology has gotten lower. It was down to 3%. He did a repeat one following that one and that one was even WORSE. The results on that one were 2% morphology.
> 
> Our doctor said that if I do get pregnant, which I have...that it likely will not be sustainable...BUT, given the fact that he IS producing sperm, there is a chance we could achieve a healthy pregnancy naturally, but the odds are just really low. He said if we were 25, he would recommend that we just keep trying...but considering our ages, he thinks IVF is the ONLY way we will be able to have a baby together. Their success rate for IVF per cycle is 60 to 65%...which, I guess, is a hell of a lot better than our 2% chance of conceiving naturally per cycle...
> 
> They think that his morphology issue is being caused by a varocele (I have no idea if I spelled that right). It's an enlarged vessel or cluster of vessels in the testicles that causes them to be warmer than they should be...and heat on sperm is a bad thing...Our doctor said he could have surgery to repair it...and continue to try naturally...but because the varocele will cause no harm to him to leave it there, and because of our limited time to conceive because of our ages, he said if it were him, he would skip the varocele surgery and go directly to IVF.
> 
> We both agree...apparently one of us had surgery for nothing...the other one should not have to follow suit...:wacko:
> 
> Honestly, I really don't care if they have to put a baby in through my ear...it's the end result that matters...but...it's just so damn frustrating. I just want to scream!!!:growlmad::sad2::hissy:
> 
> Sooooo...at some point this summer, I will undergo IVF. It's already written in stone... But in the meantime, my doctor told me that people who are in good shape and are at or close to their ideal weight tend to have the most success...so I have been treating myself as if I am training for the biggest marathon of my life...and in a way, I am...
> 
> The bad news is that IVF will cost a total of *$12,000.00 PER CYCLE*. Yes, did you blow a gasket in your brain reading that? I know I did! *And that will be $12,000.00 on TOP OF the $6500.00 we spent on the TR!* AGHHHHH!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T! :brat:I feel so blessed and fortunate that we can do that...and we have already pre-agreed to try two cycles, if necessary. If we can't get pregnant through two cycles of IVF, then I am just going to take in some more stray dogs and buy them cute outfits like I've been doing already...yep, I'll just become the crazy dog lady...:holly:
> 
> The doctor also said that there is absolutely NO reason IVF won't work for us...my uterus is strong and healthy...hormones normal...everything is good. We just have to get a good, healthy embryo in there...and it SHOULD implant. Once pregnancy is confirmed, I will have to give myself a shot of progesterone every day for TWELVE WEEKS! Yes, I said shoot myself in the arse with a needle every day for TWELVE WEEKS! And before pregnancy, I will have to shoot myself up MULTIPLE times a day with various medications so that multiple eggs can be harvested at once...they are hoping for 15+. Holy moly. I am not having 15 kids....so that leaves the very unpleasant issue of...what to do with extra embryos...freeze them...or...ugh...destroy them...what a horrible thing to have to contemplate...that just makes me so sad.:cry:
> 
> Jeez...but once they harvest from me, they also get a 'sample' from my husband, wash it (meaning they separate the good ones from the bad ones), put it together with my eggs...then they wait 5 days, pick the 'best' ones, and implant...my doctor recommends implanting 2-4. I have already decided on just two. If I did 4, then it would be just my luck that they would all take and I would be pregnant with quads. Which would be great if I was a bigger woman...but I am a small framed 5"0' woman....I just would have no room to put them anywhere...and they would come early. I had twins naturally and THEY were born 10 weeks early because there was just no room in the Inn, if you know what I mean. There is a 40 to 50% chance of having multiples with IVF...and honestly, that scares the hell out of me because of what I went through last time. I went into pre-term labor very early...I took a pill, terbutyline, to stop pre-term labor...and it worked for a while, but the problem is your body builds up a tolerance and it will stop working...and it did. So, I had to wear a pump that administered a steady dose...the problem with that was I had to wear it for weeks and I had to learn to insert a cath into my own thigh and alternate thighs each week...not fun. THEN that began to stop working...and at that point, I was rushed to the hospital and the only alternative for me, the last resort, was magnesium sulfate...they administer in one mass dose and some people have horrible reactions to it...even those who don't have "horrible" reactions, the mag is awful...it makes you feel like you are on FIRE from the inside...the nurse told me she has seen women rip off their own clothes because of the way it makes you feel...but I was one of those women with the HORRIBLE reactions. Mag sulfate is a smooth muscle relaxer. Your uterus is a smooth muscle...but so are your heart and lungs. That does of magnesium sulfate caused my heart to stop...and I 'died'. I was gone for about 5 minutes. They brought me back just as they were making the decision to give up and just take the twins...
> 
> After they were born, my son also went into cardiac arrest...from all the trauma...you would never know it now though...he's a mess...:winkwink:
> 
> But, I was SO hoping I could conceive naturally...less chance of multiples...knowing that I have to have IVF and knowing that there is a 50/50 chance of having twins and going through that all over again scares the t-total SH*T out of me....and like I just NEED something else to worry about...
> 
> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:
> 
> I just feel like smacking someone...I know it's irrational...it's no one's fault, but I swear, right about now, I think it would just make me FEEL better. :gun:
> 
> Hi Saga and thanks for the welcome, wow you have been through and are going through alot, my Dh suffers from 5% morphology and is having another SA on friday to see if it has improved at all so i know how you feel from that point of view, is you DH on anti depressants at all ?? it's just that they have been linked to low morphology, my DH was on them when he last did a sample.
> 
> I hope the IVF goes well for you keep us posted with your progress and i'm so sorry for your loss last month :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope, he has never been on antidepressants...he's like me...neither of us will take anything other than Tylenol if we can help it...I haven't taken antibiotics of any kind in 5 years...he's healthy as a horse...whodathunk he would have a varocele!?! *sigh*


----------



## spuggle

It was just a thought. x


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I THINK my cost ~the $11,000.00 in US dollars would be 6867.71 in the GB sterling pounds....
> 
> Yeah, it cost a LOT..we were NOT expecting it to be that much...They HAD originally told us $14,500...but we looked at each other and asked the girl to give us a minute...she did and we prayed that the Lord would work it out and 5 min later when she came back in she was all apologizing saying that SHE had made a mistake and that was an incorrect number...it would actually be $11,000....so in 5 min it went from $14,500 to $11,000..I was like can you leave for 5 more minutes...? We are on a roll here, maybe it'll go down some more :haha: it didn't..but it was a blessing!!!!!!
> 
> Yes that's right, i worked it out too.
> 
> It's still alot of money though, glad they sorted out the mix up with price. :thumbup:
> 
> When i was researching having mine done i went for the closest hospital to where we live which is only about 4 miles away luckily, and it was the cheapest, some of the others i called wanted £4.000 which i thought was pricey, IVF over here is around £5.000 per go and IUI is around £500-£1000 per go.Click to expand...

The pricing is all ridiculous if you ask me..personally I DO NOT believe there is ANY reason why ANYTHING has to cost that much..SURE doctors are SUPER talented and *I* could never EVER be doc...I was NOT born w/ that kind of intelligence...but the whole health care deal is outrageous...


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I THINK my cost ~the $11,000.00 in US dollars would be 6867.71 in the GB sterling pounds....
> 
> Yeah, it cost a LOT..we were NOT expecting it to be that much...They HAD originally told us $14,500...but we looked at each other and asked the girl to give us a minute...she did and we prayed that the Lord would work it out and 5 min later when she came back in she was all apologizing saying that SHE had made a mistake and that was an incorrect number...it would actually be $11,000....so in 5 min it went from $14,500 to $11,000..I was like can you leave for 5 more minutes...? We are on a roll here, maybe it'll go down some more :haha: it didn't..but it was a blessing!!!!!!
> 
> Yes that's right, i worked it out too.
> 
> It's still alot of money though, glad they sorted out the mix up with price. :thumbup:
> 
> When i was researching having mine done i went for the closest hospital to where we live which is only about 4 miles away luckily, and it was the cheapest, some of the others i called wanted £4.000 which i thought was pricey, IVF over here is around £5.000 per go and IUI is around £500-£1000 per go.Click to expand...
> 
> The pricing is all ridiculous if you ask me..personally I DO NOT believe there is ANY reason why ANYTHING has to cost that much..SURE doctors are SUPER talented and *I* could never EVER be doc...I was NOT born w/ that kind of intelligence...but the whole health care deal is outrageous...Click to expand...

I agree with you but the world is a greedy place and money makes the world go round doesn't it :growlmad:


----------



## tatertahelon

HI:hi: my sagapo!!!!!

Ummmm.WHoa..I really don't have anything to say that would be off ANY assistance...seriously..so I'm not going to try, other than you are in my daily prayer time and have been and also love ya...You do have a lot of decisions to make and I'm sure you'll make the best ones ~for you, your family, and your unborn babies:hugs2:

I have a friend (here on bNb) who's husband had/has the SAME exact sperm thing going on as yours...to a T....he started taking some viti's and it ALL changed w/in month..went form 12million swimmers to 39million swimmers..I can't think off the top of my head WHAT he was taking but it was simple...like FO and folic I think..let me check and I'll letcha know....
Really, IDT that your DH is THAT Old..I mean, I don't wanna be like 60 giving birth, but being 60 and having a 16,17 yr old..that's NOT that old..I just don't think it is..Age is a number, it's all about life and how you feel..and you guys are BOTH super healthy~"healthy as a horse:winkwink:" so maybe try some viti's and see what could happen? It would be A LOT cheaper to wait another mo or so and take some vitamins and have another SA than IVF...yeesh...that's JUST INSANE...NOTHING needs to cost that much..gimme a fa-lipping break....SERIOULSLY...
But Ok I'm going to check on those vitamins my buddy's DH took and letcha know...

Sorry it's been a rocky few weeks/days....Glad to have ya back though..been missing my cycle sister....:friends:


----------



## Dash

Saga :hugs: So glad to hear from you! Everybody was chart stalking you and saw your BFP, then wondered what happened. I'm sorry to hear your having such a hard time, but it sounds like IVF could help you end up with your miracle baby. I will log on to facebook and check for strange messages. Haha.

Tate- the cost for my TR was the same as yours. I think area makes the difference.

Momma- glad you got some heat! I don't know what i would do without mine. Its still very rainy (imagine that ) and cold here.

AFM, another inconclusive probably BFN this morning. I will NOT be buying any blue dye tests again! There's a ghost line and the control is wonky. I'm really having a feeling that this isn't my month...I'm having all the usual AF symptoms. :cry: I know, Im not out until Im out. But theres no high hopes here.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Saga :hugs: So glad to hear from you! Everybody was chart stalking you and saw your BFP, then wondered what happened. I'm sorry to hear your having such a hard time, but it sounds like IVF could help you end up with your miracle baby. I will log on to facebook and check for strange messages. Haha.
> 
> Tate- the cost for my TR was the same as yours. I think area makes the difference.
> 
> Momma- glad you got some heat! I don't know what i would do without mine. Its still very rainy (imagine that ) and cold here.
> 
> AFM, another inconclusive probably BFN this morning. I will NOT be buying any blue dye tests again! There's a ghost line and the control is wonky. I'm really having a feeling that this isn't my month...I'm having all the usual AF symptoms. :cry: I know, Im not out until Im out. But theres no high hopes here.

:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> HI:hi: my sagapo!!!!!
> 
> Ummmm.WHoa..I really don't have anything to say that would be off ANY assistance...seriously..so I'm not going to try, other than you are in my daily prayer time and have been and also love ya...You do have a lot of decisions to make and I'm sure you'll make the best ones ~for you, your family, and your unborn babies:hugs2:
> 
> I have a friend (here on bNb) who's husband had/has the SAME exact sperm thing going on as yours...to a T....he started taking some viti's and it ALL changed w/in month..went form 12million swimmers to 39million swimmers..I can't think off the top of my head WHAT he was taking but it was simple...like FO and folic I think..let me check and I'll letcha know....
> Really, IDT that your DH is THAT Old..I mean, I don't wanna be like 60 giving birth, but being 60 and having a 16,17 yr old..that's NOT that old..I just don't think it is..Age is a number, it's all about life and how you feel..and you guys are BOTH super healthy~"healthy as a horse:winkwink:" so maybe try some viti's and see what could happen? It would be A LOT cheaper to wait another mo or so and take some vitamins and have another SA than IVF...yeesh...that's JUST INSANE...NOTHING needs to cost that much..gimme a fa-lipping break....SERIOULSLY...
> But Ok I'm going to check on those vitamins my buddy's DH took and letcha know...
> 
> Sorry it's been a rocky few weeks/days....Glad to have ya back though..been missing my cycle sister....:friends:

I'm not sure the vits help the morphology as it's not the count that's the problem, the low morphology is when the sperm is mis-shaped and unable to penetrate the egg.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sag
Yeah~I guess for him it did help~A LOT~ he had 2% morphology...this is what he's taking

multivitamin
folic acid
zinc
omega 3
and they both JUST started the RJ over the last week~maybe week and 1/2 so that didn't play a part in it..but they ARE taking it now...
royal jelly-1 tsp in the am and 1 @ night

Really couldn't hurt to try..I mean, if you have the rest of march, and april before IVF then a few bottles of viti's CAN NOT hurt.....

:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

spuggle said:


> It was just a thought. x

Thank you so much...I really do wish that was it...it would be an easy fix...but with a varocele, there's no fix other than surgery...and I don't want him to have to go through that...so IVF it is...just frustrating, you know? Depressing...:cry:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> HI:hi: my sagapo!!!!!
> 
> Ummmm.WHoa..I really don't have anything to say that would be off ANY assistance...seriously..so I'm not going to try, other than you are in my daily prayer time and have been and also love ya...You do have a lot of decisions to make and I'm sure you'll make the best ones ~for you, your family, and your unborn babies:hugs2:
> 
> I have a friend (here on bNb) who's husband had/has the SAME exact sperm thing going on as yours...to a T....he started taking some viti's and it ALL changed w/in month..went form 12million swimmers to 39million swimmers..I can't think off the top of my head WHAT he was taking but it was simple...like FO and folic I think..let me check and I'll letcha know....
> Really, IDT that your DH is THAT Old..I mean, I don't wanna be like 60 giving birth, but being 60 and having a 16,17 yr old..that's NOT that old..I just don't think it is..Age is a number, it's all about life and how you feel..and you guys are BOTH super healthy~"healthy as a horse:winkwink:" so maybe try some viti's and see what could happen? It would be A LOT cheaper to wait another mo or so and take some vitamins and have another SA than IVF...yeesh...that's JUST INSANE...NOTHING needs to cost that much..gimme a fa-lipping break....SERIOULSLY...
> But Ok I'm going to check on those vitamins my buddy's DH took and letcha know...
> 
> Sorry it's been a rocky few weeks/days....Glad to have ya back though..been missing my cycle sister....:friends:

I miss you guys too...:hugs:I've almost finished with getting the other house ready for sale...they put the new roof on it yesterday...so at least that is off my plate and I can breathe again...

But yeah, my hubby already has been on vitamins. His count is wonderful...it's his morphology...they are not shaped properly and that's because he has a vessel that is misshapen/swollen and causing the temperature to be too warm for spermies...

The only thing we can do is IVF. We both have already done all our preliminary testing...which is good...so when we are ready, I have to just call them and they will start me on meds at the beginning of my cycle so they can get started...the process will be short because we've already done the rest of the legwork. All they have to do is give me meds so I can start producing eggs...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Saga :hugs: So glad to hear from you! Everybody was chart stalking you and saw your BFP, then wondered what happened. I'm sorry to hear your having such a hard time, but it sounds like IVF could help you end up with your miracle baby. I will log on to facebook and check for strange messages. Haha.
> 
> Tate- the cost for my TR was the same as yours. I think area makes the difference.
> 
> Momma- glad you got some heat! I don't know what i would do without mine. Its still very rainy (imagine that ) and cold here.
> 
> AFM, another inconclusive probably BFN this morning. I will NOT be buying any blue dye tests again! There's a ghost line and the control is wonky. I'm really having a feeling that this isn't my month...I'm having all the usual AF symptoms. :cry: I know, Im not out until Im out. But theres no high hopes here.

So it WAS your FB page??? I wasn't sure!!!!!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## spuggle

Sagapo75 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> It was just a thought. x
> 
> Thank you so much...I really do wish that was it...it would be an easy fix...but with a varocele, there's no fix other than surgery...and I don't want him to have to go through that...so IVF it is...just frustrating, you know? Depressing...:cry:Click to expand...

I do understand, if my DH's results aren't good and my tube isn't open then i won't be able to try clomid and that will be the end of the road for us, i can't afford IVF. I'm prepared for the fact that it prob won't happen for us but i will give it my best shot to the best of my ability.:thumbup:


----------



## Sagapo75

spuggle said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> It was just a thought. x
> 
> Thank you so much...I really do wish that was it...it would be an easy fix...but with a varocele, there's no fix other than surgery...and I don't want him to have to go through that...so IVF it is...just frustrating, you know? Depressing...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand, if my DH's results aren't good and my tube isn't open then i won't be able to try clomid and that will be the end of the road for us, i can't afford IVF. I'm prepared for the fact that it prob won't happen for us but i will give it my best shot to the best of my ability.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks and yeah....who KNEW that this TTC journey would be so frustrating and exhausting...

I guess the one good thing for me is that I can quit TTC for now...and just go back to a normal life with no craziness...no opks, no nothing...that'll be nice...I took a break from it last month and ended up getting a BFP anyway...so who knows...All I know is that I am throwing in the towel for now...

I feel like someone has just wrung me out...you know?:wacko:


----------



## spuggle

Sagapo75 said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> It was just a thought. x
> 
> Thank you so much...I really do wish that was it...it would be an easy fix...but with a varocele, there's no fix other than surgery...and I don't want him to have to go through that...so IVF it is...just frustrating, you know? Depressing...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand, if my DH's results aren't good and my tube isn't open then i won't be able to try clomid and that will be the end of the road for us, i can't afford IVF. I'm prepared for the fact that it prob won't happen for us but i will give it my best shot to the best of my ability.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and yeah....who KNEW that this TTC journey would be so frustrating and exhausting...
> 
> I guess the one good thing for me is that I can quit TTC for now...and just go back to a normal life with no craziness...no opks, no nothing...that'll be nice...I took a break from it last month and ended up getting a BFP anyway...so who knows...All I know is that I am throwing in the towel for now...
> 
> I feel like someone has just wrung me out...you know?:wacko:Click to expand...

It is absolutely exhausting at times, emotionally and physically :haha: I honestly didn't think it would be so hard to get preggers.


----------



## Sagapo75

spuggle said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> It was just a thought. x
> 
> Thank you so much...I really do wish that was it...it would be an easy fix...but with a varocele, there's no fix other than surgery...and I don't want him to have to go through that...so IVF it is...just frustrating, you know? Depressing...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I do understand, if my DH's results aren't good and my tube isn't open then i won't be able to try clomid and that will be the end of the road for us, i can't afford IVF. I'm prepared for the fact that it prob won't happen for us but i will give it my best shot to the best of my ability.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and yeah....who KNEW that this TTC journey would be so frustrating and exhausting...
> 
> I guess the one good thing for me is that I can quit TTC for now...and just go back to a normal life with no craziness...no opks, no nothing...that'll be nice...I took a break from it last month and ended up getting a BFP anyway...so who knows...All I know is that I am throwing in the towel for now...
> 
> I feel like someone has just wrung me out...you know?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is absolutely exhausting at times, emotionally and physically :haha: I honestly didn't think it would be so hard to get preggers.Click to expand...

I know...I thought this would be EASY...because it was before...never in a million years did I think I would be someone who could only have a baby with medical intervention...


----------



## sweetlissa

I have thought about getting my husband to do an sa, I just don't think
He would do it. We have 3 other children together so I am not sure if there could be
Any issues. It has been 4 years since my last pregnancy. I go to the doc Thursday and I can't wait to ask him all of these ?'s. We did finally give in to bding, lol it's great when you actually have the I want to attitude because since the tr it has not been as great.
So we actually wanted it. Lol so who knows I did have a very light line on my OPK this morning, so maybe we will try this month. No pressure though. Saga I am glad that you 
Have a great outlook on ivf. That in it's self will go a long way. Dash sorry you had to see
That bfn this morning.


----------



## Dash

I may be crazy. Seriously, I might be.

A good POASA friend of mine who has 5 kids herself asked me about my test this morning. When I told her about the blue dye and the ghost line she said I should use a wondfo just to put HER mind at ease :thumbup: and since she enabled me, I totally did it.

And guess what? There was the faintest of faint pink lines on there! So light I can see it, but not even light enough for a pic probably.

SOOOO....here is hoping tomorrow has better results :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

damn you girls have been busy today :)
Saga first off I want to say your 2 bfp in a row is amazing I know they did'nt stick but that has nothing to do with you and this ivf is sure to take if you got those bfp with silly sperm :) I know its going to cost you but there is no price on relaxing and knowing there is a light at the end of the tunnel and soon you will have a baby in your arms :) I wish this could be over i havent had one bfp and you and i graduated together lol Anayways my point is screw it you can always make more money but the joy at the end of this hard road is priceless
Dash im sooo excited for you, I hope this is it !!!!
sweets i know hubby and I had good ole sex after O day and it was actually fun! lol I feel ya sista :)
AFM I really dont have any symptoms last night i had some boob twinges lol and some mild cramping today but they could mean period so I guess we shall see


----------



## future_numan

Saga, I went through all the pressure and heartach before we conceived Emily and said I wouldn't do that to myself again. So I know how you feel.

We have only began TTC #2 TR baby four months now and I am already exhausted.. DH and I have disccussed it last night and have decided to return to IUI again if we haven't conceived by June...meaning I am no longer going to do anything special to TTC..

I have a bunch of OPK tests left over ( I bought them off of E-Bay )and they are free to a good home for anyone who wants them.. just PM me...


----------



## sweetlissa

I have a ? I am using my phone so please forgive typo's 
About 7 hours after bding I have tons and tons of eggwhite. I have went to the bathroom 2 other times after bding and nothing, and now I mean I have never had this much. Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## sweetlissa

Future I can't pm from my phone but I would love to have them. That is if someone hasn't got them yet


----------



## Dash

It means your fertile!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hoping for good Bfp news dash. I am pulling for you


----------



## sweetlissa

I know I have just never had it like this. It comes out in gobbs. I know TMI, I just can't believe it.


----------



## tatertahelon

DASH NoOOoOOOo WAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I SPEAK FOR ALL OF US....WE CANNOT WAIT TO SEE/HEAR ABOUT YOUR TEST TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHHH MY HOW EXCITING 

And really I've NEVER had trouble w/ the blue dye tests EVER, UNTIL recently...and seems like everyone else is too...:growlmad: I'm mostly sure I won't ever use them either!!!

Rooting for ya sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## spuggle

FX for you Dash, hope you get a nice dark line in the morning. xx


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> I have thought about getting my husband to do an sa, I just don't think
> He would do it. We have 3 other children together so I am not sure if there could be
> Any issues. It has been 4 years since my last pregnancy. I go to the doc Thursday and I can't wait to ask him all of these ?'s. We did finally give in to bding, lol it's great when you actually have the I want to attitude because since the tr it has not been as great.
> So we actually wanted it. Lol so who knows I did have a very light line on my OPK this morning, so maybe we will try this month. No pressure though. Saga I am glad that you
> Have a great outlook on ivf. That in it's self will go a long way. Dash sorry you had to see
> That bfn this morning.

The only reason my husband had to do it is because he has no kids... You guys already have them so he shouldn't have to...which is good...guys are so FREAKY about SA's. Mine had the nerve (haha) to complain about having to do that...I just smiled sweetly and batted my eyelashes...and told him that for the baby that WE want...I was willing to undergo general anesthesia and let someone hack into my abdomen...so the least he could do was go do something he likes doing anyway...at least he has privacy...when I go to the doctor, there is no such thing...I let him know that having your legs in stirrups and a spotlight on your cha cha is a LOT more humiliating....he agreed...hahaha...:haha:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I may be crazy. Seriously, I might be.
> 
> A good POASA friend of mine who has 5 kids herself asked me about my test this morning. When I told her about the blue dye and the ghost line she said I should use a wondfo just to put HER mind at ease :thumbup: and since she enabled me, I totally did it.
> 
> And guess what? There was the faintest of faint pink lines on there! So light I can see it, but not even light enough for a pic probably.
> 
> SOOOO....here is hoping tomorrow has better results :thumbup:

*OH MY GOSH THAT WOULD BE FANTASTIC!!!!! I am hoping for your !!!!!! I will keep my fingers crossed!*


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> I have a ? I am using my phone so please forgive typo's
> About 7 hours after bding I have tons and tons of eggwhite. I have went to the bathroom 2 other times after bding and nothing, and now I mean I have never had this much. Has anyone ever experienced this?

I had a LOT this past cycle too...and the real kick in the pants was that I took NOTHING for it...haha...previous cycles I had taken Mucinex...Evening Primrose Oil...So that's good, Sweetlissa! I hope you get good news this cycle!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> damn you girls have been busy today :)
> Saga first off I want to say your 2 bfp in a row is amazing I know they did'nt stick but that has nothing to do with you and this ivf is sure to take if you got those bfp with silly sperm :) I know its going to cost you but there is no price on relaxing and knowing there is a light at the end of the tunnel and soon you will have a baby in your arms :) I wish this could be over i havent had one bfp and you and i graduated together lol Anayways my point is screw it you can always make more money but the joy at the end of this hard road is priceless
> Dash im sooo excited for you, I hope this is it !!!!
> sweets i know hubby and I had good ole sex after O day and it was actually fun! lol I feel ya sista :)
> AFM I really dont have any symptoms last night i had some boob twinges lol and some mild cramping today but they could mean period so I guess we shall see

Well, I have my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away!!! And how right you are...since IVF is apparently the only way for us, well, at this point I would be willing to sell one of my kidneys on the black market to get the money if I had to...haha. I am okay with the process of IVF...I am just really terrified at the thought of finding out I'm pregnant with twins again...I went on bedrest at 20 weeks and they were born at 30...I was pre-eclamptic and everything that could go wrong...did go wrong...it was a nightmare and I sure do not want to go through that again...that's what's really upsetting to me, I guess, about KNOWING FOR SURE that we have to do IVF... Now, once my twins were home with me, they were a breeze...really! Other than having to give them nebulizer treatments every 2 hours 'round the clock for almost 2 years...they were so EASY! Being pregnant with multiples was the hard part for me...

Well, they'll just have to go ahead and medically induce a coma the moment I find out I am having more than one...wake me up when they're here...hahaha....


----------



## Sagapo75

future_numan said:


> Saga, I went through all the pressure and heartach before we conceived Emily and said I wouldn't do that to myself again. So I know how you feel.
> 
> We have only began TTC #2 TR baby four months now and I am already exhausted.. DH and I have disccussed it last night and have decided to return to IUI again if we haven't conceived by June...meaning I am no longer going to do anything special to TTC..
> 
> I have a bunch of OPK tests left over ( I bought them off of E-Bay )and they are free to a good home for anyone who wants them.. just PM me...

I've only been trying since November and I already feel like I've been run over by a bus...but I guess I am glad to know that it is probably not going to happen the conventional way...and I don't have to continue banging my head against the wall...](*,)


----------



## Dash

I just went through and thanked every post, lol.

I'm so anxious for tomorrow! If it was just me that saw the line that would be one thing, but someone else saw it too...so here is to hoping its darker (or just there I guess) tomorrow!

Saga- I had a terrible preterm birth also with my son. It wasn't a multiple birth, but whatever could go wrong did- I was in the hospital for 7 weeks and ended up delivering at 34 weeks, then had a postpartum hemorrhage that required blood transfusions and a stay in the ICU. I went on to have another completely successful without complication pregnancy. I hope you get the same! Life doesn't always follow patterns, even with multiples you will still have a chance at a health successful pregnancy!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Saga, I went through all the pressure and heartach before we conceived Emily and said I wouldn't do that to myself again. So I know how you feel.
> 
> We have only began TTC #2 TR baby four months now and I am already exhausted.. DH and I have disccussed it last night and have decided to return to IUI again if we haven't conceived by June...meaning I am no longer going to do anything special to TTC..
> 
> I have a bunch of OPK tests left over ( I bought them off of E-Bay )and they are free to a good home for anyone who wants them.. just PM me...
> 
> I've only been trying since November and I already feel like I've been run over by a bus...but I guess I am glad to know that it is probably not going to happen the conventional way...and I don't have to continue banging my head against the wall...](*,)Click to expand...

damn right that will be a nice lil break :) I hope this goes alot smoother for you then it did with your twins, and from what I have read I think your hubby is alot more loving and helpfull then the last so thats going to relieve alot of stress from you :) Good luck momma I cant wait to hear about your new path


----------



## mommax3

sweets go girl with the ewcm!!!!! I only had that once since ttc and it really wasnt even all that much :( lets pray that this leads you to a bfp!!!


----------



## mommax3

dash i have like 0 symptoms this month every now and then I get crampy but nothing much it totally could be gas or the fact that im eating like crap lol. Have you had any symptoms that you flat out could'nt help but notice?
Saga the last 2 months did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Dash

Ive had NOTHING, no sore boobs like usual...just cramps and a headache like AF is coming.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Ive had NOTHING, no sore boobs like usual...just cramps and a headache like AF is coming.

im trying to think back to my other pregnancies and all I can remember is I felt like af was coming nothing else like everyone else has, So maybe this is a good thing for you :) when did your cramps start?


----------



## sweetlissa

dash I have been thinking about you all afternoon... I am so crossing my fingers and toes for you.. I am glad someone else seen the line. That always makes you feel better. I can't wait to wake up in the morning and see the wonderful news... O wait i get up earlier then everyone around here..LOL...


----------



## sweetlissa

****Faith I am so loving your chart... Only a few more days and the testing shall begin for you.. Or are you waiting this time?


----------



## sweetlissa

**** Momma don't worry about the blue lines. That is just because you have 2 temps below the coverline. I will check back in a few days on it.


----------



## sweetlissa

****Tater you seem to be following the same pattern as last month with your temps.. Looks good.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> dash i have like 0 symptoms this month every now and then I get crampy but nothing much it totally could be gas or the fact that im eating like crap lol. Have you had any symptoms that you flat out could'nt help but notice?
> Saga the last 2 months did you have any symptoms?

Nope! Not a one!! My boobs weren't even sore this past month and they normally are from O to AF...but nothing...I wasn't even TTC last cycle so I was SHOCKED to say the least...so...nothing can be GOOD. I do remember when I was pregnant with my twins that I had NO symptoms either...so...you just never know.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Saga, I went through all the pressure and heartach before we conceived Emily and said I wouldn't do that to myself again. So I know how you feel.
> 
> We have only began TTC #2 TR baby four months now and I am already exhausted.. DH and I have disccussed it last night and have decided to return to IUI again if we haven't conceived by June...meaning I am no longer going to do anything special to TTC..
> 
> I have a bunch of OPK tests left over ( I bought them off of E-Bay )and they are free to a good home for anyone who wants them.. just PM me...
> 
> I've only been trying since November and I already feel like I've been run over by a bus...but I guess I am glad to know that it is probably not going to happen the conventional way...and I don't have to continue banging my head against the wall...](*,)Click to expand...
> 
> damn right that will be a nice lil break :) I hope this goes alot smoother for you then it did with your twins, and from what I have read I think your hubby is alot more loving and helpfull then the last so thats going to relieve alot of stress from you :) Good luck momma I cant wait to hear about your new pathClick to expand...

See...I just LOVE you girls! You are right...my ex was NOT helpful to say the least...hahaha...and this one IS...so that put it in perspective a little bit...ALREADY, this is not like last time...thank you for saying that...True, there's a very high chance of multiples with IVF...but that doesn't mean it will be like last time, right? Maybe I should not panic...haha...

BUT if there are more than two...I don't even think you ladies could talk me down from the ledge...bahaha...:wacko:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I just went through and thanked every post, lol.
> 
> I'm so anxious for tomorrow! If it was just me that saw the line that would be one thing, but someone else saw it too...so here is to hoping its darker (or just there I guess) tomorrow!
> 
> Saga- I had a terrible preterm birth also with my son. It wasn't a multiple birth, but whatever could go wrong did- I was in the hospital for 7 weeks and ended up delivering at 34 weeks, then had a postpartum hemorrhage that required blood transfusions and a stay in the ICU. I went on to have another completely successful without complication pregnancy. I hope you get the same! Life doesn't always follow patterns, even with multiples you will still have a chance at a health successful pregnancy!

THANK YOU! I needed to hear that...I really did! You guys have really made me feel better...:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

saga you must still be your fertile self :) no worries girl you got this!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Saga, I'm so, so glad to see you back here:hugs: I'm so glad you chose to take action and figure out why your BFPs weren't sticking:nope: IVF does sound like the right choice for you two:thumbup: and really, if you DO have twins again, at least your little one won't feel like an only child, since they'll have someone their age to play with:winkwink: how old are your others??? I'm sure they will be super helpful too!!

Sweet: thanks for the comment on my chart:) It is looking different from my last two months:thumbup: GREAT news on the EWCM! I would be bd'ing if I were you:winkwink: 

Momma: glad you're warm again:) being cold is miserable:wacko: SO, feeling crampy, eh? gosh darn, why does PG and AF look so similar...like a wolf in sheep's clothing:haha:

Dash: You would be so incredibly blessed to get your BFP on the first try:happydance: you know we're going to be needing a "written recipe" for EXACTLY what you did this month:haha: Oh, I soooo hope you get two lines tomorrow:hugs: I've never been led astray by Wondfo...has anyone else??? Those blue dyes should be illegal! They just seem to mess with ya:tease: I've not heard anything good about them:( WHAT BRAND OF PROBIOTICS ARE YOU USING?

Spuggle: I'm praying for good news for your appt.:hugs:

Future: You must feel good with a game plan in place:thumbup: Who knows....you'll probably get your BFP while not trying:hugs:

Tater: Get rested up, girl! Lots of bd'ing coming up for ya:thumbup: When is your RJ going to get to you?

TTC: Where are you girl? I hope you're doing great and getting lots of rest:hugs: Let us know how you are... when you can:)

Ready: How are you doing today, girl:hugs:

Afm: had a fun celebration for ds's 13th b-day today:cake:...we toured the Edison & Ford Winter Estates-Museum today, followed by lunch at Cheeburger-Cheeburger (do any of you live near one of these...fun, fun fun!!!)...tomorrow starts my diet...no, really!:wacko::haha:

5 dpo...feeling that "achy/crampy" feeling I've become accustomed to since the TR. Usually starts a few days after O and stays with me until that nasty, nasty AF comes...yuck! Not feeling anything else at the moment. I had planned to wait to test until AT LEAST 12dpo....we'll see:dohh:


----------



## Dash

Glad we could make you feel better saga! 

I have had light cramps on and off for a few days. Been suuuuper hungry, though. That ususally doesn't happen until AF. Sooooo....I don't know how I'm supposed to sleep tonight!


Faith I'm not sure what brand probiotics I use. I just buy whatever the store has usually in the fridge area.


----------



## Dash

Good morning ladies! Its 5:30 here and Im going to try to go back to sleep-

BUT

I had 2 bright BFP's this morning :)


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Good morning ladies! Its 5:30 here and Im going to try to go back to sleep-
> 
> BUT
> 
> I had 2 bright BFP's this morning :)

Congratulations dash. :hugs: I'm so happy for you.:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Good morning ladies! Its 5:30 here and Im going to try to go back to sleep-
> 
> BUT
> 
> I had 2 bright BFP's this morning :)

HOORAY DASH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance::holly:


----------



## Dash

Thanks :) I dont know why I thought I was going back to sleep.

Praying for a sticky baby, in the right spot :thumbup: :cloud9:


----------



## spuggle

There's no way you'll sleep with all that excitement. :flower:


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Thanks :) I dont know why I thought I was going back to sleep.
> 
> Praying for a sticky baby, in the right spot :thumbup: :cloud9:

OMG dash you go girl on your first try!!!!!!!:happydance: you must be soooo happy!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

DASH, WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! YOU'VE MADE MY WHOLE MONTH:hugs:

so, I'll go ahead and ask...WHAT EXACTLY DID YOU DO/NOT DO LAST MONTH IN TTC? We need to know your method while it's still fresh in your mind (before baby brain kicks in:)


----------



## mommax3

Good question faith cause im all over whatever it is she did lol
how ya feeling faith?


----------



## sweetlissa

This is wonderful news... Got pics??? Hope you got some more sleep:yellow::wohoo:


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> This is wonderful news... Got pics??? Hope you got some more sleep:yellow::wohoo:

16lbs you go sweets :happydance: I hope you and saga can be my inspiration to eat better :) I like working out but the eating this sucks! Today I started a food journal that has helped me in the past


----------



## Dash

Thanks guys! You know, I didn't do much you all aren't doing. If this is viable and in the right place, I will attribute it to the way Ive treated my body (especially my uterus) over the years- I have ALWAYS taken good care, was never promiscuous, had my pap every year, and waiting for sex and TTC like my doc said. Other than that, we literally had sex EVERY day for 10 days. And I used visualization- every night when I was going to sleep I visualized the whole thing, sperm meeting egg, egg moving down the tube to the uterus...I even visualized my broken fimbria working perfectly. 

I go for a blood test Friday, then a doubling test Monday. The doc want 3 sets of perfectly risen tests before she deems the baby in the right spot- followed by an ultrasound when they feel they will be able to see the sac. 

SO- here is to hoping AF stays away, and everything is in the spots it should be!

AND here is to praying I'm not the only one this month!


----------



## Dash

Oh! One more thing-

I now SWEAR by WONDFO! The cheapie strips showed positive before the FRER would! Yesterday I had the light pos strip and shadow FRER- and even today there was a dark line on the strip and just a there-but-faint line on the FRER. And yes, I have peed on about 6 things in the last 48 hours. Haha.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Thanks guys! You know, I didn't do much you all aren't doing. If this is viable and in the right place, I will attribute it to the way Ive treated my body (especially my uterus) over the years- I have ALWAYS taken good care, was never promiscuous, had my pap every year, and waiting for sex and TTC like my doc said. Other than that, we literally had sex EVERY day for 10 days. And I used visualization- every night when I was going to sleep I visualized the whole thing, sperm meeting egg, egg moving down the tube to the uterus...I even visualized my broken fimbria working perfectly.
> 
> I go for a blood test Friday, then a doubling test Monday. The doc want 3 sets of perfectly risen tests before she deems the baby in the right spot- followed by an ultrasound when they feel they will be able to see the sac.
> 
> SO- here is to hoping AF stays away, and everything is in the spots it should be!
> 
> AND here is to praying I'm not the only one this month!

congrats again dash I will keep my fx that everything is perfect :thumbup:
if this is not my month which I feel like its not then im totally getting pregnant next month im going to be super duper positive and do your visualizing it thing :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash, that is SOoOoOo wonderful!!!!! SO glad for you :friends:
I've never used wondfo...they are in the :mail: yay!! can't wait for them...
I'm sure everything IS where it needs to be..keep picturing the positive and don't even consider the "WHAT if's" 
you go girl!!!!! I am psyched outta my BRAINS for you!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

OHHH myyyy goodness
I NEED SEX


----------



## tatertahelon

Hi super


----------



## FaithHopeLove

I'm with you Momma, I don't think this is my month..again! I don't know why..just not feeling too positive about it:cry: BUT, maybe I'll go ahead and "picture" the whole event..maybe.... 

Dash, I was sorry to see that you posted bd'ing 10 days in a row!!!! I found 5 days in a row, really, really hard:wacko: but I'll just need to get creative, and rested if we have to do a marathon. What point in your cycle did you start the 10 consecutive days?

so happy for you girl:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance: now on to step 2..praying your little one is in the right place:hugs:


----------



## Dash

You girls are the absolute best! I'm telling you, visualization has awesome powers. AND PRAYER, lol. Boy did I pray- and if I should attribute this to anyone its God himself. I truly feel like I have a miracle!

Sweetlissa- way to go on the weight loss! Amazing!

Momma- I felt the same way a few days ago, look at my posts...I literally say "I just know this isnt my month"


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Thanks guys! You know, I didn't do much you all aren't doing. If this is viable and in the right place, I will attribute it to the way Ive treated my body (especially my uterus) over the years- I have ALWAYS taken good care, was never promiscuous, had my pap every year, and waiting for sex and TTC like my doc said. Other than that, we literally had sex EVERY day for 10 days. And I used visualization- every night when I was going to sleep I visualized the whole thing, sperm meeting egg, egg moving down the tube to the uterus...I even visualized my broken fimbria working perfectly.
> 
> I go for a blood test Friday, then a doubling test Monday. The doc want 3 sets of perfectly risen tests before she deems the baby in the right spot- followed by an ultrasound when they feel they will be able to see the sac.
> 
> SO- here is to hoping AF stays away, and everything is in the spots it should be!
> 
> AND here is to praying I'm not the only one this month!

Dash i've just noticed you have a broken fimbria, so do i on my left side, thats the side that doesn't work at all for me, i to have vizualised the whole process and do most months although it hasn't worked for me yet but you never know, i'm intregued to know what length of tube you have either side if you don't mind me asking. :flower:


----------



## mommax3

dash I hope im wrong like you were:)
tater why do you need sex? im so on the other end of that i dont want any, ever!!! lol
I have been doing really good on my eating today I have been eating small meals 120 calories whenever I feel hungry im like below 500 calories so far yay me!!!! lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> dash I hope im wrong like you were:)
> tater why do you need sex? im so on the other end of that i dont want any, ever!!! lol
> I have been doing really good on my eating today I have been eating small meals 120 calories whenever I feel hungry im like below 500 calories so far yay me!!!! lol

Momma, great job on keeping the calories down! What kinds of things are you eating for 120 calories? I was just wishing I could eat a Reese's PB cup..that's probably more than 120 calories though:haha: but really, what are you eating? I need some ideas:) You've got a good idea there....eat whenever hungry, just until the "hunger" feeling subsides:thumbup:...be careful though, if you eat too little, you'll feel like CRAP and drag around tired and no energy:winkwink: 

As far as the NO MORE SEX thing you're feeling...I wonder if you can find something..natural...that could increase your libido? Especially if you feel the desire to follow Dash's method next cycle...ONLY if you don't get your BFP this go-around. I'm thinking I may need to do the same:( I've been so tired and feeling overwhelmed with all I need to get done...it's hard to think about bd'ing:nope:...men are soooo different...doesn't usually matter what's on their mind..they're always ready:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma:btw, how are you feeling? anything different this month? are you planning to start testing at 9 or 10 dpo? or just wait until af is due.


----------



## Sagapo75

HEY! Going to pick up my kids...but when I get back I will respond to everyone's posts...but I wanted to drop in and say....

*CONGRATULATIONS DASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU! What wonderful news!!!!*


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi All!!!:flower:

I'm back from picking up all the kiddos...

*Dash:* Congratulations again! I am so happy for you!!! That is fantastic news!!! I know exactly what you mean about visualization...I believe it WORKS! But I don't say that to a whole lot of people here in SC because they look at me like I am nuts when I do...hahahaha...a lot of staunch conservatives here who believe that other ways of thinking is just WEIRD. After all, we have Bob Jones University just 10 miles away...SCARY! If you have never heard of it, Google it and then you will see what I mean! AHHHH!

*Faith:* Thank you so much! I really missed you guys too! And you are right...I am glad I KNOW now what is going on...it's easier I guess...because we can adjust the plan and go with it...I am glad I went to the doctor too because time (biological clock) is not a thing I have a whole lot of to waste! Ready did it too and I am so glad...it just put her on the path sooner to having her baby. And I guess me too...just a different way than I hoped...oh well...could be worse, eh?:winkwink:

*Sweetlissa:* Congrats on the 16 pounds lost! That's GREAT! How are you doing it? And how are you doing otherwise? Feeling ok?


*Tater:* Haha! Girl, you are crazy! Why do you need sex??? I read how the ladies were saying they were the opposite and could do without...haha...NOT ME! I am like the man in the relationship in that respect...I am usually the one chasing my husband around and trying to get in HIS knickers...hehe. I told him that if we don't do it AT LEAST at a MINIMUM of twice a week....I will be a very unhappy camper...and that was before we were even trying to have a baby! I am NEVER too tired...I don't care if I am ill....I don't care if one of my limbs falls off...I am ALWAYS up for it! Hahaha....

*Momma: * Yaaayy! Great on the calories, Girlie! You are off to a great start! And honestly, to me, that is the HARDEST part. And you make me laugh...never want sex!!!??? Haha...I could never get tired of it! I don't know why that is...I wasn't always like that. Maybe it's because we're still (almost) newlyweds...or maybe it's true that women hit their prime in their 30's and 40's...I dunno...

*Spuggle and Ready: * How are you ladies?? 

And has anyone heard from *TTCbaby* lately? Have I missed anything? I haven't seen anything from her...but I've been MIA...and I wanted to make sure she is okay...

As for me...I'm having a much better day...thanks to you ladies yesterday. Thanks so much for being there for me. You guys are wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OHHH myyyy goodness
> I NEED SEX

Bahahaha! I just noticed your status was set to "horney"...:haha::winkwink::rofl::smug:=D&gt;\\:D/


----------



## mommax3

faith Im not feeling anything different really some mild cramps and twinges in my bbs nothing that could not be af related :(
HAHA i asked saga the same thing i was like help!!! I need food ideas 
me personally I had an egg and toast with coffee in the morning then mid morning I had a fiber bar yum yum its like eating chocolate and there are all different kinds adn brands in the cereal isle also specila k has a blueberry bar and its only 90 cal so good my kids love em! lunch I had a whole thing of green giant microwavable veggies with potatoes then mid afternoon I cut up an apple and watched rachael ray :) for dinner im making fajetas with brown rice and whole wheat wraps I probably will just eat the stuff over the rice then have a low fat choc pudding later :) I hope this helps saga eats half a cantolope for breakfast which is alot of food with not so many calories. I should look for a libido lifter lol cause this girl is shot but really I have always been a sex camel Im good with just once a week if that haha and hell no 5 days is alot of bding I could not do 10!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> faith Im not feeling anything different really some mild cramps and twinges in my bbs nothing that could not be af related :(
> HAHA i asked saga the same thing i was like help!!! I need food ideas
> me personally I had an egg and toast with coffee in the morning then mid morning I had a fiber bar yum yum its like eating chocolate and there are all different kinds adn brands in the cereal isle also specila k has a blueberry bar and its only 90 cal so good my kids love em! lunch I had a whole thing of green giant microwavable veggies with potatoes then mid afternoon I cut up an apple and watched rachael ray :) for dinner im making fajetas with brown rice and whole wheat wraps I probably will just eat the stuff over the rice then have a low fat choc pudding later :) I hope this helps saga eats half a cantolope for breakfast which is alot of food with not so many calories. I should look for a libido lifter lol cause this girl is shot but really I have always been a sex camel Im good with just once a week if that haha and hell no 5 days is alot of bding I could not do 10!!

Yep! That's the way I do it...I fill up on foods that are low in fat/cals...I don't believe in starving to get skinny. Eat, eat, eat! Just eat the right things... I will make sure to tell you if I think of something else I do/eat...it gets boring after a while, so I try to switch it up... A SEX CAMEL! Hahahahaha! I have never heard of that, but that is funny as h*ll! I used to be the same...and I don't really know what changed...other than a different husband...haha...but I would be HAPPY to do it EVERY DAY! HE'S the one who tells ME, "Not now I have a headache." HAHAHA. I say, "No excuses, take these Tylenol and I will see you in 30 minutes!" :winkwink:


----------



## Dash

OH man you guys are cracking me up! We have 2 sex camels and a nun on the board? Hahaha.


----------



## mommax3

LMAO saga thats too funny! i bet it's the new hubby lol mine just makes me mad alot and he is always working so when we do get to see eachother im usually aggrivated with his lack of motivation around the house, which i know is mean of me because he does work all the time but I cant help it, it gets on my nerves! I also got the fat free canned chicken im gonna try to make a healthy chicken salad and eat it on specila k crackers we shal see how this goes lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:haha: you guys have given me a good laugh for the evening:)

Thanks for the food ideas:thumbup: It really is about picking the right foods! No starvation needed...I can do that:winkwink: my greatest weakness is dark chocolate and coffee :munch::coffee:

anyone else have a guilty food pleasure:)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

:hi:ladies I missed talk to you all! I hope all is well with everyone!!

Well a updated on me: I have been to the ER 2 more times since I have been on here. The bleeding I was having would lighting up to old blood than I would stop than all of a sudden I would start to bleed heavy(with bright red blood)again and having a clot. I went to my OB doc today and he found out what is going on I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. He said that I would bleed more and I can have it up to 20 weeks. The baby is doing wonderful and growing great!!! I go back April 1st for my regular OB check up and to check on the hemorrhage. I'll keep you ladies updated.( right now he just has me on pelvic rest)

:hugs: to all of you wonderful TR ladies!! :hi: and welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies, I feel like I have missed alot today. I got to see my bff today I haven't seen
Her in months. We spent the whole day together it was wonderful. I showed her the new house. We talked about my loss and it feelt great to talk to her about it in person. The reasureance was great. Got good news today my hubby has finally been cleared to have surgery and have his gallbladder out. Thank the lord above because he has been sick with it for about 4 months. 
As far as the weight loss. I haven't been as hungry. So I just eat when I want and what I want. As for sweets nothing tastes good so I have been sucking on Gobstoppers when I am craving something. Also keep in mind in a weeks time I put on about 8 lbs plus I had been doing clomid which made me gain about 6 lbs. So I am really just back to my normal weight. And now I am coming into the part of my cycle when I retain water so I am sure I won't be losing anymore for a while. 
I can't believe my body went back to normal so quickly after the surgery and ectopic pregnancy. I am looking to O right on time. My lines are getting darker and well I feel it, but I think it's coming from the left side again because I have been having bubble feelings like usual on that side. But I go to the dic at 8:50 in the morning and I have a list of ?'s for him. I can't wait.... Wow I feel like I wrote a book on my phone sitting here at my daughters volleyball practice. Have a great night ladies. I will check charts when I get home. :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Congrats Dash on your :bfp:!! What wonderful news!!!:wohoo:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you btw way ladies. Once the doc clears me I plan to start working out. O and a lil funny ... My hubby made me promise no OPK's this month. He seen one and said what is this. I said it's a pregnancy test. I told him I took it to see if it was getting lighter...lmao quick save on my part..lol


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies, I feel like I have missed alot today. I got to see my bff today I haven't seen
> Her in months. We spent the whole day together it was wonderful. I showed her the new house. We talked about my loss and it feelt great to talk to her about it in person. The reasureance was great. Got good news today my hubby has finally been cleared to have surgery and have his gallbladder out. Thank the lord above because he has been sick with it for about 4 months.
> As far as the weight loss. I haven't been as hungry. So I just eat when I want and what I want. As for sweets nothing tastes good so I have been sucking on Gobstoppers when I am craving something. Also keep in mind in a weeks time I put on about 8 lbs plus I had been doing clomid which made me gain about 6 lbs. So I am really just back to my normal weight. And now I am coming into the part of my cycle when I retain water so I am sure I won't be losing anymore for a while.
> I can't believe my body went back to normal so quickly after the surgery and ectopic pregnancy. I am looking to O right on time. My lines are getting darker and well I feel it, but I think it's coming from the left side again because I have been having bubble feelings like usual on that side. But I go to the dic at 8:50 in the morning and I have a list of ?'s for him. I can't wait.... Wow I feel like I wrote a book on my phone sitting here at my daughters volleyball practice. Have a great night ladies. I will check charts when I get home. :)

Good luck at you doc appt tomorrow! I pray all goes well for you this month!! :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

TTC good to hear from you :) im sorry you had so many scares but im glad to hear that the baby is doing great :)
sweets I bet it was such a realief to hang out all day with your best friend and not think of ttc :) I say still get to bding if your opk turns out positive and keep them hidden from hubby lol thats to funny! my hubby wants me to stop it all too and just get back to basics I guess I probably will once I know for sure when I O:)


----------



## sweetlissa

I have been doing it since October. I mainly did it this month because I wanted to know if my body would go back to normal. We have been bding and I am hoping we will continue for a few days. I am thinking I might attack him in the morning after my apt.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTC: I'm so relieved baby is doing great:thumbup: I've been so worried:hugs: I'll pray that the bleeding stops..wow! crazy:wacko: but good to know the dr. is on top of it:thumbup:

Sweet: funny about the opk:haha: like you and Momma...my dh thinks we should just BD and not mess with the temp and opks. It's just soooo hard for me to "not know what's going on!" I will plan to let up on one or the other if we're in this jig for a bit. How nice that you got to have some bff time:flower: It's so important for girls to get together:hugs: I'm looking forward to getting home...my mom and 3 sisters and I get together for "girls night" every other week. We LOVE it...no kids and no men:haha: We usually make dinner for our families, but don't eat and instead we each bring fun foods to eat together..we just hang out and talk, sometimes play yahtzee..(our "family" game) and just enjoy each other's company without screaming kids and waiting on the men:thumbup: :kiss:...tell me again, when will your house be finished? How exciting:happydance:


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> :haha: you guys have given me a good laugh for the evening:)
> 
> Thanks for the food ideas:thumbup: It really is about picking the right foods! No starvation needed...I can do that:winkwink: my greatest weakness is dark chocolate and coffee :munch::coffee:
> 
> anyone else have a guilty food pleasure:)

YESSS! I don't care for sweets very much...and I think I am the only woman on the planet that really does not care for chocolate...I crave salty snacks...and CHEESE...if it's CHEESE or you put cheese on it...I will eat it!!!!!! And French fries...I LOVE McDonald's fries...


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> :hi:ladies I missed talk to you all! I hope all is well with everyone!!
> 
> Well a updated on me: I have been to the ER 2 more times since I have been on here. The bleeding I was having would lighting up to old blood than I would stop than all of a sudden I would start to bleed heavy(with bright red blood)again and having a clot. I went to my OB doc today and he found out what is going on I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. He said that I would bleed more and I can have it up to 20 weeks. The baby is doing wonderful and growing great!!! I go back April 1st for my regular OB check up and to check on the hemorrhage. I'll keep you ladies updated.( right now he just has me on pelvic rest)
> 
> :hugs: to all of you wonderful TR ladies!! :hi: and welcome to all the new ladies!

I was wondering about you today!!! I am so glad to hear that your little one is doing well and I am SO GLAD that they know what is causing the bleeding...and that you will be okay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you btw way ladies. Once the doc clears me I plan to start working out. O and a lil funny ... My hubby made me promise no OPK's this month. He seen one and said what is this. I said it's a pregnancy test. I told him I took it to see if it was getting lighter...lmao quick save on my part..lol

Haha! Too funny! Go for it...attack him in the morning! I'm all for it! Hahaha. I hope your appointment goes well in the morning. And there is not a whole lot better than BFF time...mine always knows just what to say...I am going jogging with mine in the morning, as a matter of fact...and we have lots to catch up on!

When will your house be finished? That's exciting...the fun part for me is the interior design...It's a PASSION of mine...I am a complete HGTV junkie!


----------



## Dash

Saga- my DH watches HGTV for ideas. He loves the house renovating shows- we live in a really old 40's house, and we always have a project!

Sooo....in exciting news here, I cant get my husband to believe I'm pregnant, no matter how many sticks I show him. He says he will believe it when a doctor says it.

So I only get to be excited with you guys! Because we aren't telling anybody else yet...


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash good luck keeping the secret. I thinks it's the hardest one to keep. 
As for the house the date we have is May 1st but with all the rain we have gotten in Ohio I am thinking it will be delayed because they haven't been able to do anything in almost a week. Tomorrow is the 2nd nice day in a row and if they are not out there tomorrow I am going to have a fit on them. Saga I love to decorate I actually have been window shopping for a few months. I have only bought a few things. And I have about 1/2 my house packed that we r living in now. I can't wait we even got an extra room for a future baby but for now we will be letting our oldest boy use it until we get pregnant. And while we finish his room.


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Saga- my DH watches HGTV for ideas. He loves the house renovating shows- we live in a really old 40's house, and we always have a project!
> 
> Sooo....in exciting news here, I cant get my husband to believe I'm pregnant, no matter how many sticks I show him. He says he will believe it when a doctor says it.
> 
> So I only get to be excited with you guys! Because we aren't telling anybody else yet...

Lol dash my hubby would be the same, i think it's a man thing, wait to see his face though when the doc confirms it. :haha:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> OHHH myyyy goodness
> I NEED SEX

Tater i know exactly how you feel, it's ben a whole week for me !!!!! argh.

I can't wait till saturday, not sure i will want bd straight after hsg. :haha:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, i hope you are all well today, I'm going to see some friends today for a good old chin wag, much needed and well overdue so i will catch up with you all later, hope you all have a nice day. :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma I am loving your chart.. I will have to take a peak later this morning to see what it is today :)


----------



## sweetlissa

TTC I am glad to hear you are doing ok. Glad to hear the baby is growing as it should.


----------



## mommax3

sweets are you going to the dr. today?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: do you suppose that's an implantation dip on your chart at 7dpo?:happydance: Bring on the BFP!!!!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater girl! What's up with your FF ticker? couldn't click on it yesterday or today? That's just not going to work for us...we have to know at all times what's going on in your cycle:haha::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes, I am here at the doc now well sitting in the office... Lol


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Yes, I am here at the doc now well sitting in the office... Lol

Good luck lady!!!


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma: do you suppose that's an implantation dip on your chart at 7dpo?:happydance: Bring on the BFP!!!!:hugs:

OMG I hope so!!! lol how ya feeling lil momma?
AFM keeping myself busy today the kids had a half day so I kept them home and im taking them to this place called jump its a bunch of indoor bounce house's. I will be bringing my book lol maybe I will get a chance to read it though I doubt it :shrug: Hiya to all my girls hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## mommax3

Faith your chart looks totally different then last month I hope this is a good sign :)


----------



## Dash

Morning girls!

Sweetlissa- hope the appt goes great!

Momma and Faith- where are you guys in your cycle? Past O, right? Wish I could read charts!

Tater, where ya been? You've been so quiet, its unlike you!  Hehe.

Have fun today Spuggle!

TTC- so good to see your updates, hope everything gets better and NO MORE BLEEDING!


----------



## sweetlissa

Back from Dr. Apt I couldn't ask for a better doc. I love him.. He walked in sat down and talked to me like I was a normal human... No doctor talk. I was able to understand everything. He told me that the clots that were behind my uterus were black and my tube clots were black. Which would indicate that it had been there for a while. I asked if it was possible that it had ruptured that previous Thursday he said by the notes from the U/S the hospital did that it would appear to have happened or was in the processing of happening at that point. He said that the blood would have had to been there atleast 5 days. SOOOOOOO.... He showed me the pics( after asking if we wanted to see them). My hubby and I both said yes. And I am glad we did. Becuase in a way it was closeure for me. I got to see what my tube looked like the blood and the sac. So in a way I feel like I got to atleast see what would have been. :( But onto the good news.... :) We askedd about TTC and he said that my body will tell me when it is ready to get pregnant again by Oing. (which by OPK's is about to happen).... :) Although he said it could take up to 6 weeks.. LOL... He also said that my uterus looks great he said you can't even see any scaring from my c-sections.. I was like YES !!! :) He said that if and when we get pregnant that he will give me the option to do a natural birth (which I have always wanted to do). Becuase my Uterus looks so good. He also said that my right tube looks excellent. He said the (things that grab the eggs) I can't remember the word.. LOL.. Looks like they are brand new never been used as he put it.. Which he said is great. He also said that my right Ovary looks to be working and in good shape. He then told us that it is very possible that I will get pregnant. He said only having 1 tube can actually increase your chances.. (I am not sure if he said that to make me feel better, but it worked)... LOL... He said that my right tube will become an over achiever and work 10 times hard then it did before.. He then looked at my tummy said I was healing great. Told me I could work out as I feelt I could. And gave us permission to BD.. You should have seen my hubbies face:) Told me to come back in 3 months if I am not pregnant yet and we will do my yearly. And talk about options at that point. So, as all goes. I am great. Excited and ready to go... Fun party this weekend. Get my grove on ( dancing I mean).... LOL... And maybe just maybe catch the lil egg.


----------



## sweetlissa

**Faith your chart does look different, which could be a great thing :)
***Momma I am also likeing your chart.. 
I hope you girls end up with BFP's.... Are either of you going to be testing soon.??


----------



## Dash

Yay Sweetlissa! Great news!


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Back from Dr. Apt I couldn't ask for a better doc. I love him.. He walked in sat down and talked to me like I was a normal human... No doctor talk. I was able to understand everything. He told me that the clots that were behind my uterus were black and my tube clots were black. Which would indicate that it had been there for a while. I asked if it was possible that it had ruptured that previous Thursday he said by the notes from the U/S the hospital did that it would appear to have happened or was in the processing of happening at that point. He said that the blood would have had to been there atleast 5 days. SOOOOOOO.... He showed me the pics( after asking if we wanted to see them). My hubby and I both said yes. And I am glad we did. Becuase in a way it was closeure for me. I got to see what my tube looked like the blood and the sac. So in a way I feel like I got to atleast see what would have been. :( But onto the good news.... :) We askedd about TTC and he said that my body will tell me when it is ready to get pregnant again by Oing. (which by OPK's is about to happen).... :) Although he said it could take up to 6 weeks.. LOL... He also said that my uterus looks great he said you can't even see any scaring from my c-sections.. I was like YES !!! :) He said that if and when we get pregnant that he will give me the option to do a natural birth (which I have always wanted to do). Becuase my Uterus looks so good. He also said that my right tube looks excellent. He said the (things that grab the eggs) I can't remember the word.. LOL.. Looks like they are brand new never been used as he put it.. Which he said is great. He also said that my right Ovary looks to be working and in good shape. He then told us that it is very possible that I will get pregnant. He said only having 1 tube can actually increase your chances.. (I am not sure if he said that to make me feel better, but it worked)... LOL... He said that my right tube will become an over achiever and work 10 times hard then it did before.. He then looked at my tummy said I was healing great. Told me I could work out as I feelt I could. And gave us permission to BD.. You should have seen my hubbies face:) Told me to come back in 3 months if I am not pregnant yet and we will do my yearly. And talk about options at that point. So, as all goes. I am great. Excited and ready to go... Fun party this weekend. Get my grove on ( dancing I mean).... LOL... And maybe just maybe catch the lil egg.

Great news sweet. :thumbup: i'm happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hi:hi: girls!!!

DASH..how you feeling lil mama!?!?!
Me, quiet, I KNOW, I'm sooo shy..:haha: Yesterday was soccer day yay!! and today it's nearly 60 degrees:cloud9:
so I've been doing family, house stuff...I'm SO motivated when the windows can be open and the sun is shining!!!:happydance:

Sweets: GREAT report..I LOVE and appreciate a doc that KNOWS what they talking about AND is kind and speaks in layman terms!!!!!
So that's GREaT news~one tube is better than 2!!!! YAY!!!

Faith AND momma, BOTH of your charts are like completely different than the last couple :thumbup: I'm thinking that would HAVE to be a good thing...don't ya wish we could all just have U/S machines in our houses!!! then we could look anytime we wanted:winkwink:
I'm rooting for ya..the more bfp's the better...I'm planning on mine THIS cycle: Here's to 2011 bfp's :wine:

Spuggle: I"M SOOOOO horney...ON my..I can't stand it..BUT af is officially OVER TODAY:yipee: 
There is NO way my man is getting away from me today..OH NO:nope:
He will not be wanting to try that :trouble: Look at my chart and notice WHY I may NEED :sex: I may DTD for the next 10 in a row until I'm caught up on all that I've missed:haha:

AFM: I feel GREAT!!!! Excited for YOU dash and for Faith, you and momma too!!! I can't wait to conceive THIS cycle...Tate prayed over my belly this morning~laid hands on and everything :hugs: then asked the Lord again to help my newborn baby get in there safely!!! He's awesome..why wouldn't I want 1million more like him:shrug: I DO!!!!
anyway, I'll be MIA as long as the sun is shining!!! Love ya all!!!!!!
:hug:
Oh and I HAVE NO IDEA :shrug: what was up w/ my chart..my buddy SherylB fixed it! It's all good now, it'll take you to my chart again


----------



## mommax3

Sweets what amazing news I love that your tube is now going to be an over achiever!!! It really does make you feel so revived after you go to the dr. and they give you such good news :) I hope you catch that egg soon girl!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sweetlissa! Another day of egg-cellent news:haha: It sounds like your dr. really cares:thumbup: I'm soooo happy that everything looks so good!!!! 

So, how many c-sections have you had? You are so lucky that your dr. will let you try a VBAC:thumbup: so many states are banning them:cry:


----------



## Dash

VBAC- you can do it! Many states are outlawing HOSPITAL VBAC's. BUT, they cant tell you what to do in your own home- and if you would like that and a local hospital wont give you that option, birth centers and home birth (with midwife, or unassisted) is always an option!

Man I wish the sun would shine so that I could play outside! Oh, and the kids too of course...but instead everyone is napping and I'm left BORED.

I have my first beta draw tomorrow and the wait is killing me.


----------



## sweetlissa

I have had 3 c-sections. 
**Dash I am pulling for you.. I can't wait to hear, will you get the numbers back tomorrow or just the draw?
***Tater I see your friend got a BFP... YEAH!!!!! I am a lil concerend that your chart is looking like the rocky mountains.. We shall see here in a few days. Hope your hubby gives it up tonight. .:) 
***Momma Thank you. 
***Spuggle Thank you also. :)
If there is anyone I forgot please forgive me. I still seem to have pregnancy brain and actually have to scroll up to see everyones name.. I do hope that goes away soon. I could handle another BFP but the pregnancy brain syndrome.. Well it is much to be desired..LOL.. My hubby says I have been very forgetful for over a month. And it's true I have to set reminders for everything. Doc said that that is due to stress and will go away eventually. I forgot that this morning GO FIGURE


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow! 3 c-sections and he'll still let you give it a try?! That's awesome! My RE said I had no scarring from my two c-sections...but still don't recommend a VBAC after 2:shrug: he's in Florida BTW. There is a mid-wife in my town that will assist me at home if I want to go that route. It's just scary to me to do a VBAC (after 2) at home...I would much rather try in a hospital. I know a big factor too is labor starting on it's own..not induced (which I've had twice)...I guess that's a bridge to cross when the time comes:thumbup:

Dash, thanks for knowledge! I just remembered you used to work in L&D, right? I'm sure you saw first hand the HUGE over usage of c-sections:nope:


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> I have had 3 c-sections.
> **Dash I am pulling for you.. I can't wait to hear, will you get the numbers back tomorrow or just the draw?
> ***Tater I see your friend got a BFP... YEAH!!!!! I am a lil concerend that your chart is looking like the rocky mountains.. We shall see here in a few days. Hope your hubby gives it up tonight. .:)
> ***Momma Thank you.
> ***Spuggle Thank you also. :)
> If there is anyone I forgot please forgive me. I still seem to have pregnancy brain and actually have to scroll up to see everyones name.. I do hope that goes away soon. I could handle another BFP but the pregnancy brain syndrome.. Well it is much to be desired..LOL.. My hubby says I have been very forgetful for over a month. And it's true I have to set reminders for everything. Doc said that that is due to stress and will go away eventually. I forgot that this morning GO FIGURE

Yay!! yeah, she did !!!! It only took her 2 mo...It's silly how frustrated SOME ppl get trying..I mean, I do NOT know what it's like TO NOT have kids, or want them and struggle..Well, W/OUT putting myself through sterilization that is....I knew it would happen sooner than later..healthy 25 yr old...no reason not too...she got her BFP yesterday:cloud9:

You think MY chart looks like Rocky mountains...??? Seriously? I don't I think it looks great!!!! over lay it...or IS it overlaid..is that even a word?!:haha:
Nearly identical from last month up until today...and I started vag temps this morning...would have yest but had a tamp in ~ouch~:wacko:

Why are VBAC's being outlawed? I've had 3 C-sect's~my 1st one was emerg...so after that they all went that way which honestly I WOULD NOT choose any other way...I get put to sleep and wake up w/ an awesome miracle and great drugs!!!!!! my doc said in a small town like this we can't do VBAC...just if something were to go wrong there isn't enough 'help'
but in large cities the do VBAC's..why the outlaw..that seems silly and extreme:shrug:


----------



## mommax3

how the heck can you see that taters friend got a bfp? im only asking because im sure im not using this site to its full potential.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: bahahah, you're so funny:) You just have to be a nosey investigator:haha: I knew of her from the SMEP thread. The really funny thing is, she heads up the thread, but got her BFP NOT using the SMEP plan:rofl: never know what's going work:thumbup:

Tater: My only reason for wanting VBAC is because I would LIKE to have SEVERAL more babies...it gets risky after 4 c-sections. If I were only having two more (and I MAY...who the heck knows:wacko:) I would be okay with it. I just wish I wouldn't have had one with my last baby. It really was "optional" but we thought, why take the risk, this is the last one, getting the tubes tied:dohh: lots of bad decisions in that one:wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma, if you just look below my tickers, I have that sherylB got her BFP!!! I just added it to my siggy! :hugs2:
Oh and yeah, she didn't use SMEP..:haha: that IS funny...actually I un subscribed from that thread..b/c there was drama and I apparently 'started'. Some girl called me a stupid woman b/c *I* had TR..that wasn't any of THEIR faults..I about pooped myself when I saw all that was happening..so I just took myself right off of it...anywho, my point...there were LOTS of bfp's that were NOT b/c of SMEP ON The smep thread before I left...

Faith, I want MANY more babies too!!!!! My doc said he's done 8, 9 c-sect's..I was thinking yauwzer when he said that..but same train of thought as you~doesn't really concern me..I'm getting TL...I was a lil iffy about it b/c my kids are only like 13 mo apart..so being cut open THAT soon made me ask...I don't understand WHY it's "illegal" though..If you wanna vag deliver...who the heck are they to say NO?
ya know:shrug:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone

Dash- yayayayayayayayayaya that's awesome I also think at the rate your hpts were darkening that your levels will turn out normal on your blood tests

Lissa - it sounds like your doctor appointment went so well and it's good your opks are looking normal. 

Tater - wear something sexy to bed tonight that will get him naked!

Saga - I'm sorry to hear about the bad portion ofnyour news however wahoo for ifv. I also agree with everyone else. This time around if you have twins your with someone else who you feel more love and support from and also every pregnancy is different. IVF is such an amazing process and you will have to keep us updated with all of the details.

Faith and mamma your charts look really good.

So after seeing my new ob...not fs...just the regular ob he did another ultrasound and the cyst is even larger that originally thought. As a result I'm having surgery on Tuesday to remove it. While they are in there they are going to look at the scar tissue, if it's there, around the tubes. They are also going to inject dye into them to see if they're open. They don't think they will have to remove the entire ovary and feel they will do well just removing the cyst. I'm still in complete shock about the whole thing and not sure how I feel.


----------



## tatertahelon

Whoa, ready, that's unexpected..eh?! WoW
Well, I'm sure it'll be just fine...get that cyst gone, get that HSG cleansing!!! You'll have you sticky miracle in NO time..and just think..now you don't have to worry about being awake for the HSG!!!!! YAY!!!!!! 
You'll be fine sweetie...can you tell me how many kids do you have?????
:hugs2:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Tater- I don't have any children. I had the TL done thinking I didn't want any then got married and saw things differently.


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I see
:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

O wow ready... I am sorry I didn't realize you don't have any kids. There was a woman at the place where I had my TR who had MS (i think) or dwarfism anyone she didn't have any either, she was very sweet. But anyway I will keep young my prayers. And keep checking in hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## mommax3

ready I was not expecting that! Im sure everything will go smoothly and just like tate said the hsg will be a nice cleaning so you will come out of surgury all clean :) keep us posted and I will keep you in my prayers. Huggs lady :)


----------



## Dash

:hugs: Ready- you will only be stronger because of all of this!

Faith- I did work in L&D for a while, but preferred trauma...I love me some blood and guts and severed limbs! haha. L&D was my favorite second. And yes, the amount of c-sections and unnecessary drugs made me SICK TO MY STOMACH. I think now that I know better, and really realize the agenda most docs have, I would never go back. Its been VERY hard choosing a local OB!

Im with Momma- Im sure I dont utilize this site like I could either. This is the only thread Ive ever been on!


----------



## tatertahelon

i CAN'T SEEM TO STOP PISSING PPL OFF ON OTHER ONES, SO I SUBSCRIBE AND THEN UNSUBSCRIBE..I DON'T SAY ANYTHING DIFFERENT ON ANY OTHER THREAD THAN I DO ON THIS ONE...BUT PPL ARE NUTS ABOUT WOMAN WHO ALREADY *HAVE* KIDS TRYING TO HAVE MORE..IT'S INSANE..I UNSUBSCRIBED AND AM HAPPY WHERE I AM...
THERE IS A NOTHER THAT I'M ON ATM..BUT IT'S MY LONG TIME (WELL SINCE JAN) BNB BUDDY AND SHE MC'D AND STARTED A THREAD..WE POST SCRIPTURE AND THERE'S 3 OF US...SO NO BIGGIE, BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'M HEAR TO STAY AND LOVE MY TR GALS!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

I got onto the SMEP and they didn't seem very chatty. I also went onto the the loss boards and they all seemed so young. SO I am staying here..
On a side note I am pretty positive I o'd yesterday.. I had a +++ OPK yesterday about 4 and then again this morning. So after I put in my temp for this morning. I played around with FF. And no matter what temps I put in (aslong as they are higher then todays temp) It gives me a O day of yesterday. Which is actually a day early for me. I am good with it. That means that I can kick back and enjoy my weekend. Without having to worry about catching the egg.. LOL.. Hope you ladies have a great day. It is supposed to be sunny and almost 70 again today. SO I am going to go wash my car, take my youngest to the park and fly kites. I am sure I will check in at some point because I am dieing to know what Dash's numbers are :)


----------



## mommax3

Tater I know I poped in on a site yesterday and some woman was attacking another woman about usuing clomid I was shocked when someone is in pain its not the time to get your point accross!
Sweets you go girl I hope you catch that egg this month and it will save you some stress :)
AFM my stupid temp dropped ugh!!!! and I poas this am cause yesterday I really had a feeling this might me it I was kinda sick and a lil crampy and anyway it was a bfn and with my drop in temp im now sure after the weekend the stupid witch will be here!!! Im in between ins. right now but as soon as my new one starts up im going back to the dr. and having him tell me what fs to use and then heading over to beg for an IUI!! my brain is done!!!! adn no offense to dash but its hard seeing people who dont try to long getting preggo when I have been at this for cycles!! It just makes me think there has to be something wrong with me :(


----------



## spuggle

Hi all, had hsg, they said uterus looks good, left tube isn't working (as i know) but said she couldn't see the right and needed a closer look in dark room, she said she will do a report and send it to my consultant. I'm thnking it's bad news as she told me everything else is fine. :nope:


----------



## mommax3

spuggle Hun I hope that everything turns out ok and maybe its something stupid that was causing her to not see your tube, when will you know?


----------



## spuggle

21st April Momma, ages away. :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle::hugs: I'm glad your HSG is over with:) Try not to worry...it really could be just that...she needed to get a closer look but not because something was wrong. Do you know when you'll get to speak with the consultant?

Momma: How long is your cycle? My temp dropped again today as well:nope: I'm trying REALLY hard to NOT get down about it. I *should* still have about 4 days till AF. Remind me again, how old are you? and when did you get your tubes tied? DON'T GIVE UP! 

Tater: Just stick with us, here:hugs: We love you! That's one thing that's so hard with the web, you can't hear voice inflection and expression...so many times, people "hear" things differently than how we meant them:nope: I think many women who have been trying and DON'T have kids already can feel frantic (and jealous)...thinking they would be happy *if they could just have ONE* and then they see us trying to have our 3rd and 4th babies. I have to say, TTC is soooo much more intense than I imagined it to be. I've developed a greater compassion and bout of patience for my sis who tried for 10 year! CAN YOU EVEN IMAGINE???? This is month 4 for me and I'm a wreck:nope: I felt frustrated that my sis wasn't trying with all her might every cycle:haha: now I know why:hugs:

Sweet: Praying you caught the egg this cycle:hugs: Go enjoy the weekend with your family:thumbup: Your weather sounds awesome:happydance:

Ready: :hugs:I pray your surgery goes well:thumbup: One silver lining here, you don't have to wait in fear of the cyst bursting and causing lots of pain. You're on your way to your BFP!!!!!:happydance:

Dash: I can't wait to hear your numbers today AND your dh's reaction to the confirmed news!!!!

Hey, did anyone make cornbeef and cabbage yesterday for St. Patty's day:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle: Sheesh:wacko: 4/21 is toooo far away!!! Can you call and get any info at all? That's just plain CRUEL that she would leave you hanging like that for more than a MONTH:growlmad:....


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> Spuggle: Sheesh:wacko: 4/21 is toooo far away!!! Can you call and get any info at all? That's just plain CRUEL that she would leave you hanging like that for more than a MONTH:growlmad:....

The doc who did my hsg isn't my fs, so she has to do a report and send it to my fs who will then tell me the results at my appt in april.:cry:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I had my TR october 5 2010 and started trying in november but this is like cycle 5 or 6 since my cycles are only 27 days they add up quick! Im 28 will be 29 on may 2 :) i know im still kinda young but damn this sucks and I could'nt even imagine doing this for 10 years your poor sister what a emotional wreck she must have been :( my sister has been trying for years too i think its like 3 and over 1 alone with a fs, before I had my own ttc issues I always would think the same things like she is'nt trying hard enough or if she got healtier it would help or my favorite stupid saying was stop stressing then it will happen! Now i know what bs that was you truly can not stop stressing ttc you can fake yourself out but thats about it ugh!!!!! Im still eating well I did eat the good ole st. pattys day dinner last night but a very small portion :) very proud of myself the kids were eating oreos in front of me and I wanted one soooo bad but did'nt :) Did you make cornbeef and cabbage? yum yum


----------



## tatertahelon

Hi my lovely's!!!!
Faith!you& your man are so cute	:jo:
Yeah, no kidding about the tone..it's SoOSOoSOo important and I think WE all do a pretty good job w/ elaborating certain words~but ya can't ALWAYS do everything perfect:nope:sheesh...I don't like to get attacked, b/c *I* don't attack...But whatever...it's fun here and now MORE time has gone by and it's even MORE like a lil family...I'm certainly NOT leaving...if I ever did it would be for good, like OFF the internet(which would be really sad:sad2: and hope never happens)but yeah, anyway,
Faith AND Momma, I've looked at your charts and *I* think they look great...you girls had DIPS, not so much DROPS:thumbup: which is totally different...look at this chart..look at her drop and then her rise
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb
which MAY NOT happen in your case, but SO totally MAY:flower:
Faith your temps were TOTALLY flat last cycle..but :coolio:NOT:coolio: this cycle~which is GREAT! and Momma your temp TODAY is identical to the last TWO cycles...so it's NOT a significant 'drop'. OF COURSE I DO NOT KNOW the outcome, but I think your charts look really great!!!! Keep that PMA until you see :af: with your own eyes....It's worth it til the end:thumbup:
OK, that's my pep talk of the MORNING for you girls:friends:

SPUGG: heeyy sweetie:flower:
Sorry you are feeling blahh today:awww:I wish I had THE perfect things to say...HOWEVER, even though IT DOES seem to you like it's bad news, it MAY not be...just like faith said...those dox..ya know..they like to BE SURE before they commit to anything and really I don't blame them..It's too bad it wasn't just obvious for her to give her what you wanted to hear, but still doesn't mean it's NOT good...so keep that PMA up up up...it's worth it~to CHOOSE good thoughts...although it sure IS a REALLY long time to wait...Sheesh~APRIL twentysomething??? Goodness.>WHHHY so long of a wait? ANyway, I'm rooting and pulling and best of all praying for ya Girl...Trusting that ALL is good and you'll have your TR miracle SOoOOOOooo Soon..what cycle day are you on?!

Lissa: YAY!! FOR SUNSHINE! You must have it all today:shrug:it was soo sunny yesterday, I hung clothes out ekkkk	:hangwashing:
I LOOOOVE HANGING my clothes out!!! it's THE best...anyway it's all cloudy and dreary..now that I don't smoke I don't go out 1st thing...so I don't know if it's warm..but have a GREAT glorious day w/ your lil fella ~ i love days outside w/ my family:winkwink:
Great news about a ++OPK!!! when did you even have AF after all the stuff that you went through?? That's crazy ~ awesome:thumbup:

DASH, WHHHHAAATTT are your numbers?!??!?!?! can't wait to hear!!!!

Future~how you doing ?? Is your DH gone? How's it going w/out him? thinking of you...I was w/out my DH for 5 days and was going crazy...I'm feeling for ya:hugs:

AFM: FINALLY GOT some Loving last night:wohoo:FINALLY!!!!!
It had been 10 days and on the 11th I started spotting and then day TWELVE af started...WAY too long:nope:..he was away for the 5 and then when he came home we just didn't...? IDK why...goodness....but that's OK b/c we got some baby making to do coming RIGHT up and I'm psyched out...
I am NOT going crazy...just doing OPK's to ensure that O IS 13(it has been the last 2cycles) and going to just do it 11, 12, 13 and 14 and then whenever...I can't plan it anymore~i can plan all I want but it's the Lord that carrys out what needs to be done:happydance:
Well, OK girls..I'll be stalking A LOT..the boys are going :plane: today and I'll be left to myself :( 
Hope you ALL have a happy day...don't look to the past, OR the future, focus on today~the present~b/c that's exactly what it is :idea:


----------



## mommax3

awwww tater thanks soooo much im totaly crying lol im such a baby lately but i need alot of reassurance the past few days :( That chart really made me feel better :) even if it doesnt happen to mine. what a weirdo i am ugh! im totally with you next cycle Im going to continue to temp and do opk but thats just to make sure im right about my o time :)
Where are all the boys of the house today? what will you do with your free time?


----------



## tatertahelon

Awwww it's good to shed tears sometimes momma!!!!

how long do you have left w/ your membership on FF? I have like 60 something days and figure by then I'll be preggers AND know my bod.....YAY!!!

The boys are going flying today....Not for a lil while and if they DON'T COOL their lil selves they won't be going anywhere....Phew, they are NOT behaving today...at each others throats..not many days like this, but when they come it makes us ALL crazy...

I will probably clean, read, bNb:haha: and IDK...whatever I want I guess!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

flying wow sounds fun, my hubbys uncle has a couple of planes but im always so nervous to let the kids go up as you can see I feel like i have control over everything and when i dont i lose it! lol My kids are always at eachothers throats it makes me so nuts by the end of the day. Enjoy your quiet day momma


----------



## Dash

Boy I have 4 kids ere at each others throats, and its not even 8! 

I will have my number back today, this afternoon- I will post when I get them! Thanks for thinking of me guys!


I had like, 15 things to say to every individual person, then I got up from the computer and got distracted and now I cant remember any of them.

Tate- your kids get to FLY for fun?! Lucky them! Have fun with your alone time today!

Spuggle- I dont know about there, but here in the states its against the law for a doc to wait to disclose test results to us. We are allowed to call over the phone and get results for most test, the only exceptions are few and are things like HIV and CT results. Can you call? 

Momma- I'm in no way offended. I completely understand where you are coming from, maybe not exactly, but at one time I struggled with those feelings myself. YOU WILL get your BFP! YOU WILL!! 

And faith, there was something I was going to say but I cant remember what it was. But, good morning! Hope you have a beautiful day! lol.

And good morning to everyone else!


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> Hi my lovely's!!!!
> Faith!you& your man are so cute	:jo:
> Yeah, no kidding about the tone..it's SoOSOoSOo important and I think WE all do a pretty good job w/ elaborating certain words~but ya can't ALWAYS do everything perfect:nope:sheesh...I don't like to get attacked, b/c *I* don't attack...But whatever...it's fun here and now MORE time has gone by and it's even MORE like a lil family...I'm certainly NOT leaving...if I ever did it would be for good, like OFF the internet(which would be really sad:sad2: and hope never happens)but yeah, anyway,
> Faith AND Momma, I've looked at your charts and *I* think they look great...you girls had DIPS, not so much DROPS:thumbup: which is totally different...look at this chart..look at her drop and then her rise
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sherylb
> which MAY NOT happen in your case, but SO totally MAY:flower:
> Faith your temps were TOTALLY flat last cycle..but :coolio:NOT:coolio: this cycle~which is GREAT! and Momma your temp TODAY is identical to the last TWO cycles...so it's NOT a significant 'drop'. OF COURSE I DO NOT KNOW the outcome, but I think your charts look really great!!!! Keep that PMA until you see :af: with your own eyes....It's worth it til the end:thumbup:
> OK, that's my pep talk of the MORNING for you girls:friends:
> 
> SPUGG: heeyy sweetie:flower:
> Sorry you are feeling blahh today:awww:I wish I had THE perfect things to say...HOWEVER, even though IT DOES seem to you like it's bad news, it MAY not be...just like faith said...those dox..ya know..they like to BE SURE before they commit to anything and really I don't blame them..It's too bad it wasn't just obvious for her to give her what you wanted to hear, but still doesn't mean it's NOT good...so keep that PMA up up up...it's worth it~to CHOOSE good thoughts...although it sure IS a REALLY long time to wait...Sheesh~APRIL twentysomething??? Goodness.>WHHHY so long of a wait? ANyway, I'm rooting and pulling and best of all praying for ya Girl...Trusting that ALL is good and you'll have your TR miracle SOoOOOOooo Soon..what cycle day are you on?!
> 
> Lissa: YAY!! FOR SUNSHINE! You must have it all today:shrug:it was soo sunny yesterday, I hung clothes out ekkkk	:hangwashing:
> I LOOOOVE HANGING my clothes out!!! it's THE best...anyway it's all cloudy and dreary..now that I don't smoke I don't go out 1st thing...so I don't know if it's warm..but have a GREAT glorious day w/ your lil fella ~ i love days outside w/ my family:winkwink:
> Great news about a ++OPK!!! when did you even have AF after all the stuff that you went through?? That's crazy ~ awesome:thumbup:
> 
> DASH, WHHHHAAATTT are your numbers?!??!?!?! can't wait to hear!!!!
> 
> Future~how you doing ?? Is your DH gone? How's it going w/out him? thinking of you...I was w/out my DH for 5 days and was going crazy...I'm feeling for ya:hugs:
> 
> AFM: FINALLY GOT some Loving last night:wohoo:FINALLY!!!!!
> It had been 10 days and on the 11th I started spotting and then day TWELVE af started...WAY too long:nope:..he was away for the 5 and then when he came home we just didn't...? IDK why...goodness....but that's OK b/c we got some baby making to do coming RIGHT up and I'm psyched out...
> I am NOT going crazy...just doing OPK's to ensure that O IS 13(it has been the last 2cycles) and going to just do it 11, 12, 13 and 14 and then whenever...I can't plan it anymore~i can plan all I want but it's the Lord that carrys out what needs to be done:happydance:
> Well, OK girls..I'll be stalking A LOT..the boys are going :plane: today and I'll be left to myself :(
> Hope you ALL have a happy day...don't look to the past, OR the future, focus on today~the present~b/c that's exactly what it is :idea:

Tater the reason it takes so long is that in the uk it's the nhs so although it's great we don't have to pay insurance we sometimes have to wait.:cry: Thanks for your kind words an i hope that it is good news but you know when you can just read somebody like a book, well that's what it was like, to me it was written all over her face. :shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Awwww Sweetie, Well, I'll continue to hope you read her wrong...and it's a while away so, just make sure you keep us updated:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Boy I have 4 kids ere at each others throats, and its not even 8!
> 
> I will have my number back today, this afternoon- I will post when I get them! Thanks for thinking of me guys!
> 
> 
> I had like, 15 things to say to every individual person, then I got up from the computer and got distracted and now I cant remember any of them.
> 
> Tate- your kids get to FLY for fun?! Lucky them! Have fun with your alone time today!
> 
> Spuggle- I dont know about there, but here in the states its against the law for a doc to wait to disclose test results to us. We are allowed to call over the phone and get results for most test, the only exceptions are few and are things like HIV and CT results. Can you call?
> 
> Momma- I'm in no way offended. I completely understand where you are coming from, maybe not exactly, but at one time I struggled with those feelings myself. YOU WILL get your BFP! YOU WILL!!
> 
> And faith, there was something I was going to say but I cant remember what it was. But, good morning! Hope you have a beautiful day! lol.
> 
> And good morning to everyone else!

Yeah, ha, they've never done it before...DH works w/ a fella w/ a plane and he just MENTIONED once in passing and Tate has NEVER forgotten...and asks at least a time or 2 a mo about going up...so his dad got it all set up as a big surprise!!!! They JUST flew over the house...I had a tear...I get so excited about things/experiences/blessings that they get ~it would be like a dream for a 4yr old!!! Tahelon went too!!!! I'm sure they'll be suuuper chatty when they get home!!!!


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Boy I have 4 kids ere at each others throats, and its not even 8!
> 
> I will have my number back today, this afternoon- I will post when I get them! Thanks for thinking of me guys!
> 
> 
> I had like, 15 things to say to every individual person, then I got up from the computer and got distracted and now I cant remember any of them.
> 
> Tate- your kids get to FLY for fun?! Lucky them! Have fun with your alone time today!
> 
> Spuggle- I dont know about there, but here in the states its against the law for a doc to wait to disclose test results to us. We are allowed to call over the phone and get results for most test, the only exceptions are few and are things like HIV and CT results. Can you call?
> 
> Momma- I'm in no way offended. I completely understand where you are coming from, maybe not exactly, but at one time I struggled with those feelings myself. YOU WILL get your BFP! YOU WILL!!
> 
> And faith, there was something I was going to say but I cant remember what it was. But, good morning! Hope you have a beautiful day! lol.
> 
> And good morning to everyone else!

Dash it's not like that here, we get referred to different departments and then they write a report to the doc who requested the test, i can't even call i just have to wait :cry:


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater never had Af which is strange I only spotted. When I had a m/c years ago. I got pregnant with my youngest the next month so I am hoping that means that it will happen again. :)


----------



## tatertahelon

https://www.examiner.com/pregnancy-in...se-infertility


https://shine.yahoo.com/channel/healt...nt-eat-547963/HOLY CRAP GIRLS~NOTHING IS HEALTHY
I just got this from the other thread I'm on...They were talking baout eating potato chips and then talking about how they eat micro'd popcorn as a "healthy" snack...check this out.. I NEVER knew..I mean, how COULD ya know EVERYTHING..I was amazed by some of these...YIKES~It's a scary scary thing~this world and all the chemicals...WTHeck?


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Tater never had Af which is strange I only spotted. When I had a m/c years ago. I got pregnant with my youngest the next month so I am hoping that means that it will happen again. :)

UH yeah!!! YAY!!!! sounds good to me:thumbup:That would be totally awesome EH?!!!!!


----------



## spuggle

Girls i'm going offline for a while, i need time out. spk soon and best of luck to all of you. xx


----------



## tatertahelon

Awww OK spuggle~hope your spirits lift sooner than later :hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

Hello Ladies!!!

*Sweetlissa:* I love my doctor too. I feel so lucky to have one I can trust and who takes time to talk to me and answer every single little question. I am so happy he gave you such good news! I have heard that before, actually...that the one tube compensates for the other and that you really have no less chance of conceiving because the other tube works so hard...that's so fantastic and I am so happy for you!

*Faith: * I've had two c-sections too...both of mine were absolutely medically necessary...but...okay, I am ducking now as I write this...haha...but I am GLAD I had c-sections...I was terrified to do it the other way...I realize that probably makes me crazy...eh? At the most, I will have two more...and the moment I get a BFP...through IVF, I am telling my doctor that I will not pass GO, that I am going directly to c-section....hahaha...

*Ready:* Thanks so much...you ladies have really relaxed me about the whole IVF process...and the possibility of having twins again. I am just going to keep myself in good shape...even while pregnant, as long as I am physically able to exercise, then I am going to continue...I feel like if I am physically strong then maybe I will be able to stave off bedrest...I hope. I was thinking about your cyst on your ovary...I know it sounds so scary...the hardest part for all of us is the unknown...but one of my best friends...BEFORE she had children...she was TTC without successand they found a cyst on one of her ovaries that was almost the size of a grapefruit. Seriously. She thought she was never going to be able to have kids and she was devastated. However, the second cycle after they removed it, she conceived her son! And now she has two kids. Removing the cyst helps your ovaries to be able to perform properly...so I think the surgery is a good thing, even if it is scary...going forward with the surgery is going to put you on the right path to having your baby. 

*Momma: * I looked at your chart...and your temps did not drop below your cover....so maybe not! Hang in there girlie. And so proud of you for not indulging in the Oreos! My weakness is when the kids have pizza...so I break out a Smart Ones pizza so I don't feel deprived and I don't break down and inhale half their pizza! Hahaha....

*Spuggle: * I am hoping and praying that you just read the doctor wrong...I cannot imagine having to wait that long to get the results and I am praying that the results will be much better than you thought...:hugs:

*Tater:* How can anyone be mad at you and start drama with you??? I don't get it! I absolutely love you! And wanting a baby is wanting a baby, whether you have 5 already or none...I just don't get why anyone would say that to you! And by the way, I got some last night too! Hehehe...I jumped him as we got in the bed...he didn't expect it...he thought we were really going to sleep...I told him he should know me by now...hahaha....

As for me....Guys, I can honestly say that I have never had any negative feelings for someone else's BFP/pregnancy. I recently planned a baby shower for one of my friends...she delivered on the 7th...and we were hoping to be preggers for at least a little while together...but alas...but that goes for anyone...I could never be upset when someone else is pregnant...I can't be upset with someone else for wanting the very thing I want so badly...you know?

You guys have anything fun planned for this weekend? My hubby and I are hosting a St. Patty's day party on Saturday at our house. I LOVE having parties! It'll be fun and I am so looking forward to it. And since I am no longer TTC, I am going to get my drink on and have myself a very large time...hehe...

Love you ladies!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Faith I had my TR october 5 2010 and started trying in november but this is like cycle 5 or 6 since my cycles are only 27 days they add up quick! Im 28 will be 29 on may 2 :) i know im still kinda young but damn this sucks and I could'nt even imagine doing this for 10 years your poor sister what a emotional wreck she must have been :( my sister has been trying for years too i think its like 3 and over 1 alone with a fs, before I had my own ttc issues I always would think the same things like she is'nt trying hard enough or if she got healtier it would help or my favorite stupid saying was stop stressing then it will happen! Now i know what bs that was you truly can not stop stressing ttc you can fake yourself out but thats about it ugh!!!!! Im still eating well I did eat the good ole st. pattys day dinner last night but a very small portion :) very proud of myself the kids were eating oreos in front of me and I wanted one soooo bad but did'nt :) Did you make cornbeef and cabbage? yum yum

You probably think I'm a total nut! I actually meant WHEN did you have your tubal ligation. I just wondered if there is ANY correlation in how many years lapse in between TL and TR as far as TTC results. probably not..just a thought...you're SO young (I know you hate to hear that) but still PLENTY of good baby making years!!!!

And...I'm just cooking our st. patrick's dinner a day late...just didn't get it cooking early enough in the day yesterday:haha: Good for you for resisting the temptation to eat lots of corned beef ..and the oreos:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Spuggle I hope you are ok I kow this whole thing is very hard, I hope to hear from you soon with good news :)
Sweets friend of mine on another tr thread got her bfp with out even trying she said they were taking a break and she was going to the dr. in 2 days when she found out she had a bfp!!! so maybe you will get yours since your not trying to hard oh and look at saga she wasnt trying either :)
Faith I had my tubal ligation in april 2007 right after trace was born, do you think thats a good thing or bad thing how long ago was yours?
Dash im glad you did'nt take it personally because I really do love seeing others get there bfp it keeps me going but a small part of me cant help but questiion myself?!?! how ya feeling today ?
Afm no symptoms beside sore bbs which is my normal before af next month im going to opk and temp then thats it the following months im flying solo


----------



## sweetlissa

Ya momma. That would be great. We are taking full advantage of this month. Tonight we got invited to a friends bday (he is turning 42). And everyone all goes out for dinner on everyones b-day. So I would say it's going to be a great weekend. No kids tonight. No kids tomorrow night( not sure how that worked out).. But the older 2 each have friends they are staying with..And my father in law called a while ago and asked if he could have the youngest tonight. I was like wow... And I had plans on no kids tomorrow night becuase I am having my fun party. So pretty much a kid free weekend which leaves plenty of time to kick back and enjoy each other. 
On another note. My whole house is now put together. They are doing the well and septic on monday, well starting Monday.. This has been a wonderful couple of days. I will try to post a pic of the house soon.


----------



## Dash

SO, I just called the clinic I went to and EVERYBODY WENT HOME FOR THE DAY! And nobody ever called me to give me my results, despite me having called several times today. 

I'm switching doctors on Monday.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle: Take the break you need and come back to us:hugs: we're all here to support each other as we climb Mt. Everest...all of us that is, but DASH...she's waiting for us at the bottom:haha: :hugs:


Dash: OH MY GOSH!!! What is wrong with people:dohh: Does your dh have tools to pick locks? That is unbelievable...this is going to be a heck of a long weekend for you..so sorry:hugs:

Sweet: Enjoy your alone time with hubby!!!! And, I would LOVE to see pictures of your home's progress:hugs:

Momma: My bbs are hurting, too:growlmad: AND I'm crying at the smallest, dumb things:dohh:....another HUGE sign of AF...oooooh how I hate her:nope:
I'm thinking I'll join you in throwing out the opks & temps after next cycle. Assuming things don't go our way this cycle, I'm going to follow what my TR friend did (as told to her by her RE)...bd every other night starting CD10 through CD 16 (although she did it until like..CD26 just to be sure) and got her BFP her 2nd month TTC, 1st month with this method. No opks, temping, CM, or CP checks:nope: I REALLY want to try this! I CAN do everyother night...it's the many nights in a row that get hard.

Tater: How did your boys like the flight!!!! also, going to read your link...

Saga: What a fun party you're having! Enjoy:drunk: You can even show your St. Patty's Day guests your new green headboard:winkwink::haha:

Well, it's a another show weekend for us and I've got LOTS to do..so better get off BnB.

btw, does anyone else dream all night that they're taking their temp, missed the temp reading, moved too much to take their temp, forgot to temp..TEMP NIGHTMAREs, I guess that's what you'd call them:dohh: happened last night and made for a HORRIBLE night's sleep ugh.


----------



## tatertahelon

Hi girls...ohhhh what an AWESOME day!!! thank you Lord!!!!
The boys LOVED flying...I saw them fly over and was waving and waving..but THEY fell asleep!!!!! :rofl: SOoooOoO, but they DID NOT sleep the WHOLE time..Chad got pix of them snoozing and they are adorable..I think I may post them:haha:

Well Dash, I'm TOTALLY annoyed w/ you ~THAT Is INSANE ...WHAT? Ya DO NOT leave a pregnant TR girl hanging w/ WHAT is going on..We had a busy awesome day so I couldn't wait to get home to check your results:( ARG

Love ya girls...can't wait to see your charts Faith and Momma!!!! hitting the hay..have a party tomorrow and HAVE NOTHING ready:nope:
Ahhhh, I LOVE my parties, but preparing is the pits...I'm totally disorganized and have SOoOo much I hate getting started...but I should NOT be complaining..
OK NO BAD dreams. Only thoughts of EWCM and BFP's!!!!:baby:


----------



## mommax3

Dash I really think that is messed up I hate dr.s that have no concern for the emotional strain we go through!!! give them a piece of your mind, nut on a good note its probably good since they did'nt call you :)
Faith wow I think I can do everyother day thats alot more doable then every day for 10 ugh thats dedication! i do worry about forgeting to temp or my temp dropping anad I think your just stressing it alot becasue when i first started ttc I kept dreaming about being pregnant or things to do with finding out i was preggo and man was i stressing that all the time! The crying thing suck Im such a baby and I think its alot of sadness too on top of af symptoms. im waiting to see your temp today :)
Tater your son is soooo cute and im so happy to hear they had lots of fun flying yesterday :)
Sweets your weekend sounds like the perfect fun feel like a young couple weekend just what the dr. ordered :) have lots and lots of fun!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater: I love your new avatar photo! What a cutie!!!:kiss: How funny that your kids napped on the plane:haha: I'm sure it's an experience they'll not forget! 
Have fun with the party today! It's great to have other things to think about besides TTC:thumbup:

Dash: Get to knitting your new little one some booties and a sweater and before you know it, Monday will be here:hugs: (oh, and taking long naps will pass the time, too:haha:)

Momma: How are you feeling today? Did you test? I'm still holding out hope for you:hugs:

Afm, my temp is only up a *little* this morning:cry: and I have my usual AF headache (don't ever get headaches besides 1-2 days before AF) But honestly, I'M OKAY...just think....I'll be finding out we're PG right before Easter:happydance: and this way, too, I'll be back home..with my own dr.s and continual monitering...always a silvering lining:flower: 
Well, we're off to another show today....hoping to make lots of sales:winkwink: infact, maybe I'll post a pic of dh *at work*:haha:

Happy Saturday:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

faith an elevation is an elevation lol Its very depressing but once af comes I seem to snap back into a game plan pretty quick lately I guess all this time makes you a little tougher! I would love to see a pic of hubby at work :) thats such a cool job, if my hubby and I worked together I would probably hurt him lol have a great day!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, Ive had so many women say they couldn't work all day with their dh, but we actually LOVE it:thumbup: It probably wouldn't work as well if dh wasn't such a patient man:haha: (I'm really bossy) we're together ALL the time and we really miss each other on the occasion that he is out of town without me:flower:

Anyway, I've been checking out stuff on this website and I'm really intrigued and thinking of buying some of the kits..starting with the fertility cleanse...you might spend a few moments and take a look. I'm also thinking about getting dh the male package...it's a bit costly, but compared to dr. visits, their CHEAP:haha: (we don't have normal health ins. because we're self-employed:(
https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/category-s/279.htm


----------



## sweetlissa

*SATURDAY MORNING CHART CHECK *:happydance:
Good morning ladies, Here is what I am thinking of your charts and I hope this helps.. 
***Faith your chart is so different then last months. Don't worry yet about the low temp on Friday. We will see what your temp is like on Sunday. It came back up a lil today so don't count yourself out yet :):thumbup:
***Saga I am not sure what to make of you having almost flat temps so often. it looks a lil like january's chart. But then again it doesn't in other ways. You are on CD10 so you should be gearing up to O. Hope to see you with a sticky lil bean this month. 
***Momma your chart looks great. It is hard to say with your post O temps because we don't have any other charts to go by. SOOOOOO my opinion I think it looks good. You have 2 more days ROUGHLY... Before the witch would come. I am praying she stays away. And you get a BFP... Your chart looks good. And if I remember correctly you bd at the right time. I can't see it on your chart SOOO. I am guessing. You also are showing CM which is another good sign. :hugs:
***Tater You are on CD 9 today. As of yesterday things were looking on track. I will be checking you out all week. Praying that you get it this month. I feel that this will be your cycle you seem to be so positive about it :) And sometimes that can work miracles. 
***AFM well I have had 3 days of +++ OPK's. I think we got enough Bding in. lol I had a 2 margaritas last night and was up playing cards at our friends until midnight. And sleept 45 minutes later then my usual time. So I am not sure how accurate my temp was today. I have to say that this has been my funnest month TTC because my hubby has no clue that I am actually testing and all.. So it hasn't feelt like a job to him. Which in turn has been great for me:happydance: I had O pains on Thursday afternoon on my right side. First time I have ever had that since the TR. So I am hopeful that I O'd off of that side. I either O'd Thursday or Early Friday by looking at my temps. I doubt I will be temping tomorrow. Which in turn will put lines on my chart saying I O'd on Thursday. So we shall see. 
Ladies I hope you all have a great weekend. Enjoy the sunshine (if you have it). 
And if I left anyone out. Or if there are lurkers that want me to check your chart let me know. This is fun. I enjoy it. Sorry it was late this morning I wanted to see what Faith and Momma's charts would be. I was waiting for there temps.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash that is a bummer that they left you hanging over the weekend. Shame on them.


----------



## Dash

Yeah, I will definitely be giving them a piece of my mind on Monday! Especially after the nurse gave me specific directions to call at a certain time, THEN WASN'T THERE!

My sons birthday party is this weekend also, looks like everyone is partying this weekend!

Momma and Faith- don't count AF symptoms as you being out. This month I had ALL the symptoms including my normal before AF headache.

HUgs ladies! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sagapo75

sweetlissa said:


> *SATURDAY MORNING CHART CHECK *:happydance:
> Good morning ladies, Here is what I am thinking of your charts and I hope this helps..
> ***Faith your chart is so different then last months. Don't worry yet about the low temp on Friday. We will see what your temp is like on Sunday. It came back up a lil today so don't count yourself out yet :):thumbup:
> ***Saga I am not sure what to make of you having almost flat temps so often. it looks a lil like january's chart. But then again it doesn't in other ways. You are on CD10 so you should be gearing up to O. Hope to see you with a sticky lil bean this month.
> ***Momma your chart looks great. It is hard to say with your post O temps because we don't have any other charts to go by. SOOOOOO my opinion I think it looks good. You have 2 more days ROUGHLY... Before the witch would come. I am praying she stays away. And you get a BFP... Your chart looks good. And if I remember correctly you bd at the right time. I can't see it on your chart SOOO. I am guessing. You also are showing CM which is another good sign. :hugs:
> ***Tater You are on CD 9 today. As of yesterday things were looking on track. I will be checking you out all week. Praying that you get it this month. I feel that this will be your cycle you seem to be so positive about it :) And sometimes that can work miracles.
> ***AFM well I have had 3 days of +++ OPK's. I think we got enough Bding in. lol I had a 2 margaritas last night and was up playing cards at our friends until midnight. And sleept 45 minutes later then my usual time. So I am not sure how accurate my temp was today. I have to say that this has been my funnest month TTC because my hubby has no clue that I am actually testing and all.. So it hasn't feelt like a job to him. Which in turn has been great for me:happydance: I had O pains on Thursday afternoon on my right side. First time I have ever had that since the TR. So I am hopeful that I O'd off of that side. I either O'd Thursday or Early Friday by looking at my temps. I doubt I will be temping tomorrow. Which in turn will put lines on my chart saying I O'd on Thursday. So we shall see.
> Ladies I hope you all have a great weekend. Enjoy the sunshine (if you have it).
> And if I left anyone out. Or if there are lurkers that want me to check your chart let me know. This is fun. I enjoy it. Sorry it was late this morning I wanted to see what Faith and Momma's charts would be. I was waiting for there temps.

Thanks! But...I am not TTC anymore...and I asked my doctor about my flat temps when it first started happening and he said that they are fine as long as there is a definite thermal shift showing that I ovulated, then I have no worries...and I always do have a definite thermal shift. He actually said that he likes to see flat temps before and after O with a definite thermal shift showing O because it means that there is minimal stress and the appropriate amount of sleep...which is good for baby making...so flat temps are okay as long as it is not flat the whole cycle...meaning that you can't see a shift in temps to show O...that's the only time anyone would have to worry about flat temps. But thank you! The only reason I am temping now is to be able to print all these out for my doctor when it is IVF time. He wants to see when I normally ovulate and look at my charts for other evaluation purposes...I'll probably end up doing IVF in the summer or early fall...at least by early fall. It's actually kind of a stress reliever...no more OPKs, Evening Primrose Oil, etc...I am just going to have fun until we are ready to go through with the IVF...and I will keep y'all in the loop. Hopefully no one else will have to do this...but at least if someone does...maybe me going through it first will help them to know what they are in for and what to expect.

Thanks again and I hope y'all have a wonderful weekend! I have been prepping food and cleaning all day for my party tonight! I am excited! I love being with my friends and I actually get to have a couple of drinks tonight!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash!!! I cannot believe they did that to you!!! I am anxious to see what they have to say on Monday....


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks for taking care of the charts Lissa!! Appreciate the time you are putting into it:winkwink:
I'm CD 8 though today...Not for long though!!!! and I am SOOO getting it on!!!! I had a GREAT party...made out BIG time!!! and of course, as always had FUN!!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing great!!!! It feels funny to have this be the 1st time on today....hope EVERYONE has a HAP HAP HAPPY day and weekend!!!!

Happy birthday to you baby Dash!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Good morning girls:hugs:

Well, my temp is the same as yesterday AM & last month...headache is gone..yeah:) 

Dh & I talked last night and we're going to buy the 30 day male & female fertility cleanse that I read about yesterday:happydance: I love natural options and we've been using homeopath/natural medicines for years now. It's an area we always turn to before conventional medicine...(not knocking conventional medicine...it absolutely is needed and has its place:thumbup:)

anyway, I was ALSO just reading about the effects of soy & gmo foods on fertility. If anyone is interested..it's a pretty quick read...
https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-blog

We don't outright eat soy, BUT as they've pointed out, it's in SO many products we eat! Also, the GMO foods are scary...did anyone else watch the documentary "Food Inc"... anyway, just want us all to have the VERY BEST chance we can of conceiving and sustaining a healthy, full term pregnancy:happydance: I do find it interesting that we have such an epidemic of infertility in this country AND SO much of our packaged/canned/processed foods are filled with soy & gmo products...hmmm

Well, I stayed home from dh's show today because I HAVE to work on taxes..it is absolutely haunting me:wacko: 

Hope everyone has a lovely day:kiss:


----------



## Dash

Im with Faith! I just read an article a few months ago on the effects of GMO foods on the fertility of lab animals and it pretty much made them either infertile or unable to carry to term. It was good, everyone should do their research! There are websites where you can print out all the companies and products that have GMO ingredients.

Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey Momma:hi: Where the heck are ya? What did your temp do this morning??? I'm waiting:coffee:

Quiet day here:sleep: :haha:

Hope everyone is having a super day:thumbup: (I'm getting lots of tax work done:happydance: AND house work:happydance:...I set the timer...1 hr. tax work, check bnb, 1 hr. house work, check bnb, 1 hr. tax work, check bnb, 1 hr house work, etc...I'm actually getting lots done:flower: well, time for 1hr. tax work:)


----------



## Dash

Momma and Faith, any testing yet?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Dash, nope, no testing for me. My temps seem to be following last month's cycle. If I see anything in tomorrow's temps that give me a glimmer of hope, i will test:) But, otherwise...it's a fertility cleanse for dh & I :thumbup:

How are YOU feeling...it must feel so surreal, eh? What did dh say when your dr. confirmed you're preggo?


----------



## Dash

Well, here is to hoping those temps look awesome tomorrow! The all natural cleanse sounds like something that's right up my alley- have you ever checked into nettles (the herb) for fertility? 

I have NO idea how my tests Friday were, the office closed before noon and nobody ever called me :( I have my 2nd beta tomorrow.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, did they not at LEAST confirm your pregnancy? Oh my gosh! The nerve of these people!


----------



## mommax3

Faith My mom called me yesterday afternoon and asked if I wanted to pllay pool so last night my sister her hubby adn mom went to a local redneck bar and shot some pool and I think all the stress got to me because i had alot to drink lol and this am i was not even thinking about temping lol today dh and I had a date day that was planned since last week so I pulled myself together for that lol so we shall see what tomorrow brings af is due tomorrow or possibly tuesday depending on oday my lutel phase is 14 days and bla blah blah you know what I mean. im looking forward to seeing what your temp is tomorrow i know im totally out poas again yesterday if I was pregger it would have showed up by now. oh well onto another cycle!


----------



## mommax3

oh and I started to watch food inc I need to finish it, I have watched meet your meat and that lead us to get our own pig and cow this spring so we have fresh healthy meat and were grow all our veggies and freeze :) im going to check out your link in the am, im to blahhh tonight


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: Glad you had a fun night:) You needed a night out:thumbup: 
I'll have to watch Meet your Meat..sounds interesting. We too, buy a 1/2 beef from a local, organic farmer:thumbup: Makes me feel so much better about what I'm eating:) Unfortunately, when we travel (which is a lot) I don't have that great meat with us and spend a FORTUNE on organic meat at the store, if we go that route.

Anyway, we will see what tomorrow brings. I think we'll be cycle buddies again next month:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good evening ladies. I hope everyone had a good weekend. It seems that we all must have been busy becuase there wasn't alot to catch up on. LOL.. I had my first fun party last night. It went great.. I made $350.00 having fun and hanging out with my friends. I got 6 more parties booked. WOOOOHOOOO :) I will have tons of money for Vegas by May. Went out had some yummy jello shots and danced the night away with my friends and my hubby ( the only man who seems to have the curage to dance these days). I did miss my kids this weekend. I think this is the most I have been away from them for a while.. I was home but most the time they were not. The one nice thing was my house stayed clean. Which is always nice. Anyway. 
Dash I hope you hear from the docs tomorrow. I have thought of you often this weekend. I can't imagine how that must feel. I would be ready to kick some rear by the time I would talk to them..LOL.. 
Momma Glad you had some fun. Hope your date day with hubby was wonderful. 
Faith Hoping to see that AF stays away and you get a +++ test tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: I'm soooo happy that your party was such a success!:happydance: I looked up the website of the company you're working with and their products look wonderful! I LOVE candles..especially soy candles...although wait a minute...I was just reading about soy...do you suppose the soy is bad to breathe?....hmmm I'll have to check that out. I'm sure I'll be placing an order from you in the very near future:thumbup:

Glad you've had a fun weekend....and the HUGE bonus of a clean house:happydance: that can't be beat:)

Chat with you all tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Faith- no, they did not even confirm my pregnancy! They will be getting an. Earfull from me tomorrow.

Momma it sounds like you had an awesome weekend. Everybody needs to relax and let loose every once in a while, glad you had fun!

Sweetlissa- is your name lisa? I always want to just call you lisa.


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, i missed you all and thought i should pull myself together and stop acting like an idiot, i think i have caught up on everything, it seems quite a few are playing the waiting game atm to.:coffee:

Roll on results and testing times for all of you.:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle: Good to see you:hugs: We'll be here to wait out the next month with you:winkwink: In the meantime, maybe you'll get your BFP:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Well, today's temp looks really close to last month:( I was actually going to do a Wondfo test with FMU, but I forgot:dohh: I had to go so bad when i woke up, that I forgot to get a specimen :haha: Oh well, saving a test:winkwink: if my temp goes UP tomorrow, I'll definitely POAS.


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> Spuggle: Good to see you:hugs: We'll be here to wait out the next month with you:winkwink: In the meantime, maybe you'll get your BFP:thumbup:

I have just phoned my consultants office and although they can't give me the results over the phone they will write me a letter, his secretary said it will take about a week to sort out but at least i haven't got to wait a month.:cloud9: Just hope they remember to do it for me.


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> Well, today's temp looks really close to last month:( I was actually going to do a Wondfo test with FMU, but I forgot:dohh: I had to go so bad when i woke up, that I forgot to get a specimen :haha: Oh well, saving a test:winkwink: if my temp goes UP tomorrow, I'll definitely POAS.

Fingers crossed Faith. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

I have a ? I started the progesterone cream last night. I figured it couldn't hurt. But my temps look like the rocky mountians. I know that it could be from the weekend I had. But I wasn't sure if doing the cream last night would have made another rise like that. I have never used it before so. I need some opinions.. Thanks ladies


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> Faith- no, they did not even confirm my pregnancy! They will be getting an. Earfull from me tomorrow.
> 
> Momma it sounds like you had an awesome weekend. Everybody needs to relax and let loose every once in a while, glad you had fun!
> 
> Sweetlissa- is your name lisa? I always want to just call you lisa.

Dash my name is Melissa. But every calls me lissa. like the end of melissa..


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith I would hold it for a few hours. And POAS. When I got my BFP last cycle. I wasn't really thinking of testing. But I was sick and went to the doc. Luckily my Pharmicst knew I was TTC and told me that I better find out before I took the RX my doc perscribed. SO I bought a test and was only 8 DPO took in the bathroom at walmart. I hadn't peed in maybe 2 or 3 hours. And it came up ++++. So if you wanna test. Which I think your chart looks good. Hold the peepee and go for it. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Good to see you Spuggle. :)
Happy Monday everyone


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Spuggle, that's GREAT that they will mail you the info:thumbup: Praying for good results!:hugs:

Lissa, I started progesterone cream last cycle...like 6 or 7 days after O, because that's when the bottle arrived,...this month I waited until FF put my lines in, just so I could be SURE I had O'd. I can't say that I saw anything really change in my temps once I started it. Tater will have to weigh in on this as I think she's been using it for 2 whole cycles. I notice you have the open circle..could be the reason for the mountain peaks...OR just your body still getting back to normal following last month:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith. The reason for the open circles was I didn't temp at the same time and I was drinking. And I know that can effect your temps so I made them open. I am thinking that could be one of the reasons that they are looking like the rocky mountians...LOL..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Faith I would hold it for a few hours. And POAS. When I got my BFP last cycle. I wasn't really thinking of testing. But I was sick and went to the doc. Luckily my Pharmicst knew I was TTC and told me that I better find out before I took the RX my doc perscribed. SO I bought a test and was only 8 DPO took in the bathroom at walmart. I hadn't peed in maybe 2 or 3 hours. And it came up ++++. So if you wanna test. Which I think your chart looks good. Hold the peepee and go for it. :)

Thanks! Maybe I'll do that. I REALLY wanted to get our *cleanse* ordered today so I could start it at the right time in my cycle..that is of course, if I don't get a BFP:) 

Either way, I've felt really good yesterday and today...just sore bbs, but not feeling so emotional and no headache other than Sat. Hopefully (if I'm not preggers) something I'm taking (vits and other) is helping with my PMS! That would be AWESOME:thumbup: Thankfully, the Lord seasoned my dh for PMS before we married...his Mom had it SO BAD..he says I could never be that bad:) Poor guy...


----------



## mommax3

spuggle hiya girl! Im so glad that they are going to send you your info in the mail I couldnt imagine having to wait!! We are all idiots sometimes I moreso in my 2ww seem to get ridiculous! 
Faith im having some good feelings for you, your symptoms or lack of the pms symptoms are a good thing :)
sweets I love having time by myself but I to am a little freaky when it comes to missing my kids! im always gone for like 2 hours then I start saying I miss the kids maybe we should just go home, my hubby thinks I have issues loll Im sure the shots made your temp a little nuts alcahol effects your body for days its a nasty lil booger lol
dash you get your 2nd betas today whoot hooot! you better make sure those lil bitches give you your levels for last time and today asap!!!! I cant wait to hear what they are :)
My temp is heading south today and im a little crampy I o'd on the cd 14 this cycle so my af awill be here tomorrow :( oh well onto the next cycle


----------



## mommax3

fatih from the look of your chart tomorrow is your plunge day if it stays up I hope to see bfp!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi Ladies! I am just about to go jogging with a few of my girlfriends...but I read over some of the posts from this weekend...I will be back later and read more and respond to everyone, but I did see that *Spuggle*, they will send you the results in the mail. Yaaayyy! So glad you do not have to wait a whole month. That is a blessing! And *Dash*, AGHHHHH....I would give them an earful too! I can't wait til you know your results!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girls:)

I went ahead and tested..BFN:cry:...but not surprised:nope:

So, I'm placing my order RIGHT NOW for the fertility cleanse and we'll see what happens:thumbup: I did read that you're not supposed to TTC while taking the 30day cleanse:cry: but I suppose its worth a try. If it helps, it will be well worth it:thumbup:

Saga: Good girl for exercising:)

Lissa: I love the new avatar! Where was that photo taken?

Tater: Where the heck are ya?


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith it was taken down at downtown Disney. Thank you


----------



## mommax3

awww faith im sorry hun, your like me though you already knew this wasnt your month 
:( BUT next month is totally ours!!!!!!! were cycle buddies and soon to be bump buddies :) I cant wait to hear about how the cleanse works for you :) I get myself so nuts in the 2ww but when its over im not to bad I just refocus and now im pretty sure I o on cycle day 13 or 14 every month so this month im just going to bd on 11,12,13 and 14 :) to much bding is no good for me so now that I know when o day is I will have my bases covered. faith whats your plan besides the cleanse are you doing what dash did? sweets I really like your pic too, were planning on taking the kids to disney over the winter unless im preggo we will go next winter :) so it snowed here today im sooo upset by it it has been pretty spring like all the old snow melted I was starting to get the ouside picked up then wham! more stupid snow :(


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: girls!!!
Haha, I respond to you before my DH...Hmmm, that may be a sign....:haha:
I've missed ya all..I'll be MIA for the week probably..it's SUCH a busy week..Torrrow is ridiculous ~ I have a party and the girl invited 200 ppl...Now, NOT ALL of them are coming but it IS a huge party..and I just started my business, like early NOV...sooo, there's LOTS to be done. Although, I'm sure I'll have SOME time to get on here..but not much...anyway~Hope everyone had a GLORIOUS weekend~~we did!!! The sun was shining~we were together~perfect!! :holly:

Spuggle, SO glad you are back!!!! I know it's a hard road..DEFINITELY, I DO...we ALL do...I've been praying for you daily that SOMEHOW you could get your results BEFORE April million or whenever it was...Praise the Lord for His goodness!!!! YAY!!!!! I will keep on praying and CANNOT wait to hear what they say!!!! and hey, if it gets to be a week, probably couldn't wouldn't hurt to give them another call to REMIND them :winkwink:

Lissa~no difference in my temps when I started prog cream..it DID make me REALLY tired at 1st...I didn't start small and build up..I started the 1tsp right off the bat and could NOT hold my eyes open..but didn't rocky mountain my temps...
Ya know what's funny...you said you marked "drinking" on your chart~WELL, I'm a goon...I TOTALLY didn't know that meant ALCOHOL~I thought it was if you were extra thirsty...HAHAHA:rofl: I've totally marked that box before b/c I couldn't get enough water...REALLY DO learn something everyday!!! 
My temps seem to be on the rise...:shrug:not sure why...now today I did get up w/ my sweet face and help him pee at 3:48am and I temp at 6..BUT MY temps go DOWN after the 1st initial UP time...they are up, then go down, then up after a while....Sag was like that too...Hmmm...Wonder why so high today?

Faith, GIRL,SOrry for a BFN..I TOTALLY WAS NOT expecting That..AT ALL...Your chart looks great...I was pretty sure a test would be positively accurate, but hey, it IS still kinda early, it MAY just creep up on ya in a few days!!!!!! Rooting for ya girl!!!
sending love to the rest of you girls!!!! have a peaceful day:hug:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> :hi: girls!!!
> Haha, I respond to you before my DH...Hmmm, that may be a sign....:haha:
> I've missed ya all..I'll be MIA for the week probably..it's SUCH a busy week..Torrrow is ridiculous ~ I have a party and the girl invited 200 ppl...Now, NOT ALL of them are coming but it IS a huge party..and I just started my business, like early NOV...sooo, there's LOTS to be done. Although, I'm sure I'll have SOME time to get on here..but not much...anyway~Hope everyone had a GLORIOUS weekend~~we did!!! The sun was shining~we were together~perfect!! :holly:
> 
> Spuggle, SO glad you are back!!!! I know it's a hard road..DEFINITELY, I DO...we ALL do...I've been praying for you daily that SOMEHOW you could get your results BEFORE April million or whenever it was...Praise the Lord for His goodness!!!! YAY!!!!! I will keep on praying and CANNOT wait to hear what they say!!!! and hey, if it gets to be a week, probably couldn't wouldn't hurt to give them another call to REMIND them :winkwink:
> 
> Lissa~no difference in my temps when I started prog cream..it DID make me REALLY tired at 1st...I didn't start small and build up..I started the 1tsp right off the bat and could NOT hold my eyes open..but didn't rocky mountain my temps...
> Ya know what's funny...you said you marked "drinking" on your chart~WELL, I'm a goon...I TOTALLY didn't know that meant ALCOHOL~I thought it was if you were extra thirsty...HAHAHA:rofl: I've totally marked that box before b/c I couldn't get enough water...REALLY DO learn something everyday!!!
> My temps seem to be on the rise...:shrug:not sure why...now today I did get up w/ my sweet face and help him pee at 3:48am and I temp at 6..BUT MY temps go DOWN after the 1st initial UP time...they are up, then go down, then up after a while....Sag was like that too...Hmmm...Wonder why so high today?
> 
> Faith, GIRL,SOrry for a BFN..I TOTALLY WAS NOT expecting That..AT ALL...Your chart looks great...I was pretty sure a test would be positively accurate, but hey, it IS still kinda early, it MAY just creep up on ya in a few days!!!!!! Rooting for ya girl!!!
> sending love to the rest of you girls!!!! have a peaceful day:hug:

Tate i will definitely be on there case about it, thank you for the prayers, it means alot. :flower:


----------



## spuggle

Faith sorry for your bfn, hope the fertility cleanse helps, i have never heard of it, is it vitamins or a special diet you have to do ??? x


----------



## Dash

Morning girls! Or afternoon to some of you...

Spuggle Im glad you came back! There's girls on here who have been just as frustrated as you, its a great support system even when your feeling WAY down and frustrated.

Im sorry there was no BFP Faith. Hugs.

Tate it wont be the same without you this week!

Im going in for my second blood test shortly, still haven't heard back from the nurse about the 1st results. But, is only 7:45 here.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks Tater.. I only used 1/4 tsp last night is what is says to use. I didn't measure I just put about a dime size on my finger and rubbed my butt. lol. To funny that you marked it.. Have fun at your party. I am working on my upcoming parties too. BUSY BUSY.. 
Dash.. I can't believe they haven't called you yet. I am pulling for ya. 
Faith.. Sorry it was a BFN. Don't count yourself out until the Witch shows. Which hopefully she wont. 
Spuggle.. I am so happy that they are going to send you the info. I can't imagine having to wait that long. 
AFM we are cleaning the house and then going golfing. Taking our 3 yr old.. That should be fun.LMAO..


----------



## tatertahelon

1/4tsp to 1tsp..and I'm the kinda girl that's "more is better" not always the case :nope: but I'm doing a tsp/day now and It's fine..This will be my 3rd cycle using it though:thumbup:and LAST....well that's what I'm speaking out anyway...

Have a great time golfing!! I do not golf ~NO WAY~ I think it's about THE worst...but my boys went yesterday..my DH is an AWESOME golfer!!!!

Dash, can't wait to hear about your #'s...how ya been feeling? :cloud9:

Spuggle, I KNOW you KNOW what YOU feel!! But I'm believeing for an open and healthy tube and a BFP REAL SOON!!!! What CD are you on? I was thinking me and you were pretty close w/ our cycles..?:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> 1/4tsp to 1tsp..and I'm the kinda girl that's "more is better" not always the case :nope: but I'm doing a tsp/day now and It's fine..This will be my 3rd cycle using it though:thumbup:and LAST....well that's what I'm speaking out anyway...
> 
> Have a great time golfing!! I do not golf ~NO WAY~ I think it's about THE worst...but my boys went yesterday..my DH is an AWESOME golfer!!!!
> 
> Dash, can't wait to hear about your #'s...how ya been feeling? :cloud9:
> 
> Spuggle, I KNOW you KNOW what YOU feel!! But I'm believeing for an open and healthy tube and a BFP REAL SOON!!!! What CD are you on? I was thinking me and you were pretty close w/ our cycles..?:hugs:

I am on cd 11 i think, i have my O symptoms atm and have been bd'ing still in the hope that it still may happen for us.:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

good for you spuggle, there are many stories of woman who just bd for fun and found out they were preggo shortly after :) there most be some truth is relaxing and not stressing to much


----------



## Dash

My # at 13 DPO was 72, which I'm pretty sure is a great number! I had my draw earlier and will get the results later- the first set were not sent to the nurse since I went to the lab across town instead of in their building.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> My # at 13 DPO was 72, which I'm pretty sure is a great number! I had my draw earlier and will get the results later- the first set were not sent to the nurse since I went to the lab across town instead of in their building.

I dont know what good is either but im sure they are great congrats dash!!!:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Spuggle~what IS a "spuggle" :haha:? Yeah, so we are cycle buddies, unless you don't really want one, then that's fine, but I'm CD10!!! I'm not feeling O-ish yet..I was looking back over my charts and the fertile CM started CD11 and went through CD14..although I AM having watery~the EW should start tomorrow!!! and GO YOU :thumbup:for keeping a PMA!!!! Serioulsy!! i've been 'down' to where I was like I don't even WANT to have :sex: b/c it's POINTLESS which is SOOO far from the truth..I STILL love being w/ my DH even if I'm not getting a bfp when *I* say I Should...!!!!!! :friends: I'm proud of ya sweetie!!!! 

YAY!!! DASH!!!! :yipee: I have no idea what the numbers are supposed to be~but you DO !!!! and that's GREAT!!! so, 72 was from Friday?? And you don't know what today is yet...is that right?
How ya feeling?


----------



## Dash

Yeah, what is a spuggle? Haha.

Yes, 72 is a good number for 13 DPO. Now we are just looking for the number from today to be above 160. So here's to hoping! I should know in a few hours. 

I'm feeling pretty good, tater. Been super tired and hungry, but sick after I eat...which I take as a pretty good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Ha ha, i'm not sure what a spuggle is tbh, it's just a word i made up as on here is so difficult to get a name you want :rofl:

Got to be positive, although i am still expecting the worst, but until my fears are confirmed i am still TTC :thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Yeah, what is a spuggle? Haha.
> 
> Yes, 72 is a good number for 13 DPO. Now we are just looking for the number from today to be above 160. So here's to hoping! I should know in a few hours.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good, tater. Been super tired and hungry, but sick after I eat...which I take as a pretty good sign. :thumbup:

Wow Dash, getting symptoms already now that is a good sign. :happydance:


----------



## Dash

My beta is 260-something! She said its an AWESOME number and she doesn't even know if the doc will want to follow up with blood tests or just wait a week and look for a sac with an ultrasound. Praise sweet baby Jesus, I feel like the luckiest girl in the world right now :)


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> My beta is 260-something! She said its an AWESOME number and she doesn't even know if the doc will want to follow up with blood tests or just wait a week and look for a sac with an ultrasound. Praise sweet baby Jesus, I feel like the luckiest girl in the world right now :)

That's absolutely brill news Dash, i am so happy for you. :cloud9:


----------



## sweetlissa

That is wonderful Dash I am so happy for you. :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> My beta is 260-something! She said its an AWESOME number and she doesn't even know if the doc will want to follow up with blood tests or just wait a week and look for a sac with an ultrasound. Praise sweet baby Jesus, I feel like the luckiest girl in the world right now :)

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance::cloud9: :dance:

Keep giving Glory to Him!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## mommax3

yay!!! DASH what wonderful news!!! you must feel such relief and joy :) yay for sticky lil beans


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Dash- that is such great news. 

It sounds like everyone had a nice weekend. I'm getting ready for my surgery tomorrow. I'm actually very scared and haven't felt to social lately so sorry for my absence. 

As soon as I can get back on the computer I'll let everyone know how my surgery went. 

Faith and mamma im so sorry you're feeling AF symptoms. It's so frustrating when we all try so hard while ttc. My royal jelly came in the mail but I'm waiting until after the surgery to begin using it. Ails began my digestive assistance probiotics my female probiotics haven't arrived yet but thanks for all of that advice dash. I have dh taking the digestive ones too. I'm still waiting on the meca. I'm the most curious about the royal jelly and wondering what it's going to do.


----------



## Dash

Ready- good luck tomorrow! I will be praying for you!



My doc just called and scheduled my ultrasound for April 5th :) She said with numbers that good she isn't worried at all- but to still go to the ER if I have pain. 

Thank you guys for all your encouragement and support! You really have been an awesome support system for me in the last few months.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Ready- good luck tomorrow! I will be praying for you!
> 
> 
> 
> My doc just called and scheduled my ultrasound for April 5th :) She said with numbers that good she isn't worried at all- but to still go to the ER if I have pain.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your encouragement and support! You really have been an awesome support system for me in the last few months.


:hugs: so, so happy for you:happydance: 

When do you plan to tell your little ones?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ReadyWithLove said:


> Dash- that is such great news.
> 
> It sounds like everyone had a nice weekend. I'm getting ready for my surgery tomorrow. I'm actually very scared and haven't felt to social lately so sorry for my absence.
> 
> As soon as I can get back on the computer I'll let everyone know how my surgery went.
> 
> Faith and mamma im so sorry you're feeling AF symptoms. It's so frustrating when we all try so hard while ttc. My royal jelly came in the mail but I'm waiting until after the surgery to begin using it. Ails began my digestive assistance probiotics my female probiotics haven't arrived yet but thanks for all of that advice dash. I have dh taking the digestive ones too. I'm still waiting on the meca. I'm the most curious about the royal jelly and wondering what it's going to do.

Ready, please know I'm praying for you tonight and tomorrow...peace and safety AND a wonderful outcome:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Good luck ready, try and stay calm, hope all goes well for you. :hugs:

Let us know how it goes, when you feel upto it of course.


----------



## spuggle

Morning everyone, well it is here anyways lol. :winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Morning Spuggle. This morning I woke up the windows were open I was freezing. And my hubby was snoring. My chart looks horrible. I have never had one like this. I think I am done temping for this cycle becuase it's going to drive me crazy.


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Morning Spuggle. This morning I woke up the windows were open I was freezing. And my hubby was snoring. My chart looks horrible. I have never had one like this. I think I am done temping for this cycle becuase it's going to drive me crazy.

Lissa mine were terrible every month when i temped lol, i could not get the hang of it at all. :haha:


----------



## mommax3

ready im praying for your surgury to go great and you to have a quick amazing recovery :)
spuggle good morning :)
sweets im sorry that your temp sux this month I just like spuggle know what thats like! 
Af was def. due by today and yet she is a now show hopefully sometime this morning she will be here, I have never had her not show on either the 27 or 28th cycle day and my temp is pretty low so I know its not pregnancy. I just want my cycle to be normal i dont want anything else to worry about!!


----------



## spuggle

Hey momma, you never know she may stay away. FX for you. xx


----------



## mommax3

spuggle said:


> Hey momma, you never know she may stay away. FX for you. xx

That would be wonderful! but I just know she will be here I just wish it was on time so I did'nt question my cycle. oh well im going to keep myself busy today.


----------



## sweetlissa

Your temps are low. But don't count yourself out yet.. :) I would love to see you with a BFP. 
Thanks for letting me vent ladies. I don't know if we got it this month. But I just figured out that AF showed show when we are on spring brake.. Which is horrible. We are suppost to go hot tubbing and all. And then if she doesn't show (which would be great). I am not going to be anywhere near my doctor. HMMMMM


----------



## mommax3

Thanks for the positive thinking sweets but I just poas and it was a BFN!! where are you af!?
I hope you caught that eggie it would be such a good thing and If not why cant you go hot tubbing anyways? do you not wear tampons? I know a little personal lol


----------



## spuggle

Sorry for the BFN Momma. xx


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning girls!!!
I'm glad to be alive today!!!! I can breathe sooo easy it's amazing...

READY: You are going to be GREAT after surgery~like new sweetie!!!!! We are all rooting, praying and sending goodness your way!!! I'm sure this will be exactly what your body needed and you and DH will have your miracle baby sooner than later!!! Keep your PMA !!! :hugs2: (sometimes) it's hard, but just gotta choose to think happy thoughts:winkwink:and when you can't do it for yourself..we'll do it for you :friends:

LISSA: WHAT HAPPENED TO SPRING AROUND HERE???? Apparently it's supposed to snow here today or tomorrow or something crazy...how can one day be sooo super awesome and then snow the next day...ARRGG...I hate snoring...I have to run a fan and wear a pillow on my head or I canNOT sleep..it's nuts..makes me mad~I get all like flopping around...ugh..love sleeping alone:thumbup:
So, my chart is weird too....? it you look at the overlay and transpose the temps, like imagine the rise-dipped and the dip-a rise, they would be like EXACTLY the same...however, they are totally opposite..? I don't get it...:shrug: it's opposite of what the are "supposed" to do...like higher at the beginning of af then low-ish after~OH well. I know I O and that's really all that matters....

Momma, AF..>??? are you sure??? you temps are still above the cover line...and that's a good thing...but sux you got a bfn:( they are ugly and I'm tired of them...you having af sympt's..? 

AFM: It's a suuper busy day, but I just wanted to pop in and say Hey:kiss:
I'm gearing up to O...going to start OPK's tonight...late, b/c lately my surges have been happening late night and I'm getting a + in the morning..FMU or second MU...so starting tonight since I SHOULD O CD13..that's what it HAS been...so we'll see... we are only bd'ing 11, 12,13, 14(as long as I DO O CD13)..that will be plenty and still keep it fun and exciting!!!!:thumbup:
have a GREAT day!!! love you all!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

LISSA, can't click on your ticker to see your chart:shrug: mine was doing that and I couldn't figure it out...BnB buddy did..can you fix so I can peek!!!!!?


----------



## sweetlissa

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning girls!!!
> I'm glad to be alive today!!!! I can breathe sooo easy it's amazing...
> 
> READY: You are going to be GREAT after surgery~like new sweetie!!!!! We are all rooting, praying and sending goodness your way!!! I'm sure this will be exactly what your body needed and you and DH will have your miracle baby sooner than later!!! Keep your PMA !!! :hugs2: (sometimes) it's hard, but just gotta choose to think happy thoughts:winkwink:and when you can't do it for yourself..we'll do it for you :friends:
> 
> LISSA: WHAT HAPPENED TO SPRING AROUND HERE???? Apparently it's supposed to snow here today or tomorrow or something crazy...how can one day be sooo super awesome and then snow the next day...ARRGG...I hate snoring...I have to run a fan and wear a pillow on my head or I canNOT sleep..it's nuts..makes me mad~I get all like flopping around...ugh..love sleeping alone:thumbup:
> So, my chart is weird too....? it you look at the overlay and transpose the temps, like imagine the rise-dipped and the dip-a rise, they would be like EXACTLY the same...however, they are totally opposite..? I don't get it...:shrug: it's opposite of what the are "supposed" to do...like higher at the beginning of af then low-ish after~OH well. I know I O and that's really all that matters....
> 
> Momma, AF..>??? are you sure??? you temps are still above the cover line...and that's a good thing...but sux you got a bfn:( they are ugly and I'm tired of them...you having af sympt's..?
> 
> AFM: It's a suuper busy day, but I just wanted to pop in and say Hey:kiss:
> I'm gearing up to O...going to start OPK's tonight...late, b/c lately my surges have been happening late night and I'm getting a + in the morning..FMU or second MU...so starting tonight since I SHOULD O CD13..that's what it HAS been...so we'll see... we are only bd'ing 11, 12,13, 14(as long as I DO O CD13)..that will be plenty and still keep it fun and exciting!!!!:thumbup:
> have a GREAT day!!! love you all!!!!

I know the weather is all up and down. Crazy it is supposed to snow on Thursday here in Ohio. I am so not ready to see that again. 
I do where tampons but it just wont be the same you know the disappointment when AF comes. So here's to hoping she stays away...


----------



## Dash

Where is everybody?! 

There's hardly any chatter on here today.


----------



## sweetlissa

I was napping. I suddenly had the urge to bite my hubbies head off. Then all I wanted to do was sleep. I think I feel asleep while biting his head off.
I looked at my chart for last month and the same thing happened. HMMMM Funny cause yesterday I was kinda thinking we might have got it. I can't wait I will test on Sunday before we leave. That way I can atleast get my first set of numbers cause I have the script with me. 
*****TATER I need you.. I miss our talks on Yahoo.. Hit me up when you can I have a ? for you. About progesterone


----------



## mommax3

hey guys I have been out and busy all day :) still no af what the hell!!! Im really hateing this right now i even took a first response and bfn! im cramping just like I do during af but i have never cramped like this before! im one of those girls that has no cramps until I see blood. Anyways how is everyone doing?


----------



## Dash

Thats it, Momma! I'm holding out hope for you until AF actually shows!


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Thats it, Momma! I'm holding out hope for you until AF actually shows!

Thanks dash I am a little nausous (sp) but im sure the witch will be here in the am :( if not im confused this has never happend this long, 
you must be soooo excited for your us!!! :happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow no AF yet. That is nerve racking. I hope she stays away but if she is going to show she shouldn't play games with u


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Wanted to stop by and say :hi: to all of you wonderful ladies! I'm sorry I have not been on here very much but I have been resting alot and taking it easy until I have the clear of no subchrionic hemorrhage. I pray every night that that it will be disolved by the next time I go see my OB doc April the 1st.

:hug:,:dust:(to the ladies who need it) and to everyone take care!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hi everyone. 
I made it and am just lying in bed. Everything went well my dh already got to see the pictures of stuff that was inside of me. I'll probably get to see them on my follow up appointment.
Bad news though my right tube is blocked. I was a little sad and cried in the post op room but hey one tube is better than nothing at all. My dr still is going to have me do clomid and IUI. I don't know when that will start but we will see.

Mamma maybe you O later than you thought last cycle and that's why AF is hiding. 

Lissa enjoy the hot tub. I was always doing that the last few months, avoiding baths, thinking oh no what if I'm making my body too hot. Then I would cave in and take a bath and love it. 

I'm so thankful to have you all as my online friends. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## spuggle

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi everyone.
> I made it and am just lying in bed. Everything went well my dh already got to see the pictures of stuff that was inside of me. I'll probably get to see them on my follow up appointment.
> Bad news though my right tube is blocked. I was a little sad and cried in the post op room but hey one tube is better than nothing at all. My dr still is going to have me do clomid and IUI. I don't know when that will start but we will see.
> 
> Mamma maybe you O later than you thought last cycle and that's why AF is hiding.
> 
> Lissa enjoy the hot tub. I was always doing that the last few months, avoiding baths, thinking oh no what if I'm making my body too hot. Then I would cave in and take a bath and love it.
> 
> I'm so thankful to have you all as my online friends. Thank you for all your support.

Ready i'm sorry the news wan't the good news you wanted but one is definitely better than none and with the clomid you will ovulate every month, you have options and your fs seems to have a plan with the IUI, i hope you are recovering well, i hated the wind after i had my laps.:hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Momma i have my FX super tight for you, i hope af stays away and you get the bfp you deserve. :winkwink:


----------



## spuggle

How's everyone else ??

Lissa have you calmed down lol, i bite my Dh's head off sometimes, it's normal i think especially as we get all stressed out with ttc.

Dash how you feeling, symptoms? x

Faith have you poas again ?

Tate how are you today ?

AFM the sun is shining here in good old England, it's actually really warm for March, i have walked the dog this morning in jeans and a vest top !! I'm so hoping the weather is like this in 2 weeks and 3 days as that's when we go away for our Easter break.:yipee:


----------



## sweetlissa

Spuggle thank you for thinking of me. By the time I woke up yesterday things had calmed down. He was actually making dinner.. Which was a flop so we had to order pizza..LMAO.. but it was very sweet. I am not sure what my problem was. But well you know we all have those moments. He goes to the doc today to find out when his surgery will be for his gallbladder. We are hoping for friday. That way he has time to heal before he goes back to work. I know once he gets that removed he will feel better. I had mine removed in 2004. Woke up and feelt like a new person. So I am sure it will help. 
As for my temps. I don't know what to think. I have never seen anything like that. I didn't do the progesterone last night just to see. And my temp went right back up to where it was a few days ago.. So for now I am just going to enjoy the rest of this week. And try not to focus on where I am in my cycle. I know easier said then done.


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma and faith how are you this morning. I have been thinking of you and Faith since I woke up.. I wanna see you girls with a BFP :)


----------



## mommax3

good morning spuggle and sweets :)
Spuggle I wish the sun was shinning here its suppose to snow again tonight and the weather was in the upper 50's and now its like 30 brrrrrr! hubby turned the heat off for the upstairs and when i wake in the am im a cold lady! 
sweets This journey makes anyone a little more bitchy lol I hope you get the surgury date you guys want :) It sucks he has to have surgury but like you said he will feel like a new person! Good luck to you guys 
afm my temp took a dive which i knew it would and i have been cramping really bad not sure why she is not just coming on with her evil self?!?!? Im sure today in the most inconvient time :(


----------



## mommax3

I want to see how faith is doing too! I hope your on here soon :)


----------



## mommax3

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hi everyone.
> I made it and am just lying in bed. Everything went well my dh already got to see the pictures of stuff that was inside of me. I'll probably get to see them on my follow up appointment.
> Bad news though my right tube is blocked. I was a little sad and cried in the post op room but hey one tube is better than nothing at all. My dr still is going to have me do clomid and IUI. I don't know when that will start but we will see.
> 
> Mamma maybe you O later than you thought last cycle and that's why AF is hiding.
> 
> Lissa enjoy the hot tub. I was always doing that the last few months, avoiding baths, thinking oh no what if I'm making my body too hot. Then I would cave in and take a bath and love it.
> 
> I'm so thankful to have you all as my online friends. Thank you for all your support.

Ready im glad to here your surgury went good, One tube is better then none and the clomid and IUI should get you that lil :baby: in no time :) rest up and get your mind and body ready to be a pregnant momma!!


----------



## mommax3

TTC Its good to hear from you :) there is nothing wrong with taking it easy, Im sure you would do anything to make sure your lil bean is ok :) keep up the good work momma!


----------



## sweetlissa

Ready. We can be the one tubers of the group :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith your temp stayed even... 
Momma sorry AF showed...


----------



## mommax3

I believe Our girl spuggle has one tube too, it seems to be very common
Af showed up just before I got into the shower ugh! when it holds off like this the cramps are really bad! why do you think this is?


----------



## sweetlissa

hmmm I would have to say that it is the pressure of the blood pushing down if I had to guess????


----------



## spuggle

Yes Momma i am a one tuber. xxx

Ready as i said, you have one working and fs has a plan, i'm sure you'll be fine and get preggers. :thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Spuggle thank you for thinking of me. By the time I woke up yesterday things had calmed down. He was actually making dinner.. Which was a flop so we had to order pizza..LMAO.. but it was very sweet. I am not sure what my problem was. But well you know we all have those moments. He goes to the doc today to find out when his surgery will be for his gallbladder. We are hoping for friday. That way he has time to heal before he goes back to work. I know once he gets that removed he will feel better. I had mine removed in 2004. Woke up and feelt like a new person. So I am sure it will help.
> As for my temps. I don't know what to think. I have never seen anything like that. I didn't do the progesterone last night just to see. And my temp went right back up to where it was a few days ago.. So for now I am just going to enjoy the rest of this week. And try not to focus on where I am in my cycle. I know easier said then done.

These charts can be mighty confusing at times, try not to worry about it and as you say enjoy your week.:flower:


----------



## spuggle

mommax3 said:


> good morning spuggle and sweets :)
> Spuggle I wish the sun was shinning here its suppose to snow again tonight and the weather was in the upper 50's and now its like 30 brrrrrr! hubby turned the heat off for the upstairs and when i wake in the am im a cold lady!
> sweets This journey makes anyone a little more bitchy lol I hope you get the surgury date you guys want :) It sucks he has to have surgury but like you said he will feel like a new person! Good luck to you guys
> afm my temp took a dive which i knew it would and i have been cramping really bad not sure why she is not just coming on with her evil self?!?!? Im sure today in the most inconvient time :(

Sorry SHE got you Momma :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies:flower:

So, I typed a long post here this morning before jumping into the shower, but before I could send it...my blasted computer battery died and I LOST it:cry:..so this one will be shorter:haha:

Ready: I'm so glad the surgery is over:hugs: As others have pointed out..1 tube is all you need to get the job done:thumbup: AND with IUI and clomid, you're sure to get your little one. Get rested and don't stress:flower:

Dash: How are you feeling today momma:) So happy things are moving along so well for you:hugs: 

TTC: Wow! almost 2nd Tri already:hugs: I'm glad you're doing so much better. 

Spuggle: It's amazing how the weather has such an affect on how we feel. Yeah for sunshine:) Enjoy it!

Lissa: Crazy temps, but who knows eh? I hope you get a BFP this month:) I know you mentioned this too, but I conceived my dd immediately following a MC @ 9 weeks. Apparently the body must be more "receptive or fertile" following a loss.

Momma: I'm sorry this was a BFN month, BUT glad she finally got there so you can move forward! Could you tell her to hurry up get over to my place?! I'm so ready to get these 2 first terrible days over with! I have so much to do this weekend...it's our last show down here AND I have to get the condo cleaned top to bottom and get everything packed so we can leave on Monday! I don't have time to feel tired and deal with terrible cramps. Yes, the misery of the cramps...

Tater: I notice you're doing the Bee Pollen..how are you feeling?:hugs:

Afm, I was so sure I would see a 96.something this morning when I woke..what the heck..let's just get this over with! We even BD'ed last night as that seems it bring it on when I'm close. SURELY today. I didn't test this morning because I'm so sure she's on here way. IF I don't start today..I'll test in the morning:shrug: I think it was the SuperMoon that may have effected our cycles:winkwink: (Did anyone else see that beautiful, huge moon a few nights ago?)

:hi: SAGA & FUTURE and anyone else..I hope I'm not forgetting:)


----------



## spuggle

Faith i didn't get to see the supermoon but i heard it was spectacular, where i live it's so built up you rarely see the moon until it's high in the sky and it didn't look much different then. I agree with you that the moon may have affected ppls cycles. xx


----------



## sweetlissa

Funny u say that about the moon. I saw it as we live out in the country and it was so beautiful. I have never seen it look like that before I had no idea it was supposed to do that so when I saw it on the news the next day I was like wow I actually got to see it. I have heard that things can effect your body so maybe that's the problem .


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning GRILLS!!!!! 

Awww you bfn girls..I'm sorry :nope: that's a bummer..on to the next round...I feel ya..I can relate, I sympathize w/you :hugs2:

Lissa, I can't see your chart...and I didn't save it last time you gave me the link :blush:
your the chart girl..what are you thinking is going on ?
I IM'd you last night. BUT you were idle and I had to hit the hay..been a long couple of nights so far...and tonight will be another...
Hope your DH comes outta surgery feeling great!!!! it's amazing when we have something like that taken care of and how different life is!!!! Why does he need his Galb. out?

Hi sweet faith!!! Ummmm yes I am taking pollen and I've been slipping it into my kids drinks/foods too:shhh:
It's SOooOo amazing~these bees. I am pretty sure we will be getting a bee box or 2 of our own...I have only been taking it for a short time..however I've had more energy this cycle than any other. Now, it COULD totally be the weather, but when I don't have much to do, I am SOoOOoO lazy..getting up and getting cleaning or motivated for ANYTHING is NOT top of my list:blush:
I used to be a red bull addict and I haven't had one in a while...
It's DEFINITELY an acquired taste, you can just pop it in and chew it up, but IDK that I can ever do that..or not yet anyway...I mix it in w/ cereal, or juice/drinks..my lil'est one doesn't know, but Tate TOTALLY does..he always like something is FUNNY about this mom...taste this~there's something Funny mom...:haha:it's probably bad for me to be a :^o but they are SUPER picky eaters and need the extra viti's....

Hi Spuggle !!!! Have you O'd yet? Awwww sunshine..it's sooo glorious to see it in the sky!!! feel the warmth of the sun!!!!!!:flower:

Ready~I can't remember if I said anything to you since you posted about surgery...?
IDT
Anyway!!! I suppose the end result COULD have been better, but I like to look at how blessed you are Because it COULD have been SO way worse:flower:but wasn't:thumbup:
one tube ~ from what *I* am hearing is better than 2!!!!!:happydance:so keep focused on your prize and keep a PMA!!!! It'll make such a HUGE difference through this whole process!!! We love ya girl..and are rooting and praying for you!!!! How you feeling today!?!?! :friends:

AFM/ATM: it's a glorious day!!!! happy to be alive and blessed wake up to a home full of laughter and love:cloud9:
I should be O'ing tomorrow and the craziest thing is happening...I DON'T CARE
I did an OPK yesterday about 4pm and again at like 9:30 -10ish..was pretty faint..and I just don't think I'm going to keep doing them...:nope:
I said we were going to bd on 11, 12, 13,14, but I'm not even wanting :sex:
Im soooo just like :-= whatever about this cycle...Nothing is phasing me...we may or may NoT DTD tonight..or tomorrow...I'm content and it's a pretty surreal to be even saying this let alone feeling it I'm tired of TRYING for something that I can't make happen and I'm tired of not WANTING To be w/ my husband, I'm tired of stressing and obsessing over something that I CANNOT change no matter WHAT I do...I'm tired of living my life in a 2ww, I'm tired of noticing every lil twang that happens in my body but forgetting to notice the blessings that my children are...I'm just plain tired of it and NOT allowing it to run my life ANY LONGER :nope: I should NOT continue to get bfn's, have a bad attitude and then wonder WHY I'm not being blessed...my family died in an instant several years back and life is tooooo precious to waste away being grumpy w/ what I want and don't have...HELLO:dohh:If anyone knows this it's ME! 

HI FUTURE!!! HOW are you girl? LOVE the new avatar!!!! SHe's adorable!!!!!!!!

Dash, how's you F-I-L? I WAS going to PM you and ask, but figured eh...I can just ask ya here!!!! How ya feeling lil mama!!! how's your DH? what's he thinking and feeling about all of this!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

OK< love ya girls..each and everyone of ya!!!!!!! have a day filled w/ Joy and laughter!!!!!:tease:


----------



## Dash

MOrning ladies!

Ready- Hang in there! I think that makes 3 for one tubers just on this board? When I was doing research before my surgery I saw a ton of success stories and message boards for people with one tube. I'm sure everything will work out just fine, hang in there!

Momma- I'm sorry your so frustrated, I don't blame you a bit. 

Spuggle- Its finally nice here also! In the northwest we have SO much rain and cloudy days, it felt like Spring would never come. Yesterday was 50, and today the sun is already shining. It feels amazing!

AFM, I guess I'm just kind of waiting to see what happens. I'm super excited but even after having such great numbers I'm also still very cautious. My doc looked at my numbers and said my doubling time is actually FASTER than normal (36 hours, normal is 48-72) so she was even worried enough about a tubal to have me come in for more blood tests. However *I* am feeling every twinge an stretch and getting kind of freaked out. I keep reminding myself of a specific prayer that I said, that was about getting pg but not a prayer to actually get pg- and telling myself God knows what he is doing. 

Oh and my boobies are KILLING ME. Lol.


----------



## Dash

You guys are posting so fast I literally cant keep up! Haha.

We missed the moon also- too many clouds, as always!

Tater- you put red bull in your kids' cereal? Haha. I'm not sure if that's what you meant, or if I was misunderstanding you. Enfamil has some great vita-drops you can sneak into anything. No news on my FIL yet, just tests and waiting- thanks for thinking of us!

Lissa- I hope your husband does awesome in surgery and has a quick recovery!


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater u can click on my ticker where it says 6 dpo I will get you the link when I get home. 
***spuggle I am sorry I missed you on the one tube group. 
Dash I love your numbers I think you will be fine. 
Meanwhile while sitting in the car my son is playing with my hubbies I phone. It's amazing how entertaining they can be. 
O and we went to bfast this morning and my hubby asked if I was pregnant. Hmmmm he always knows before me. He said my mood yesterday was crazy and then the nap and at bfast I dropped syrup on my shirt. He said all signs point to it


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Ready. We can be the one tubers of the group :)

Lissa are you a one tuber aswell then ?? x


----------



## spuggle

Tate i fully get where you are coming from this month, ttc sometimes takes the pleassure out of the things we really should appreciate. :hugs:

Dash, we have crappy weather here alot of the time, cold, wet and cloudy although we seem to be getting our summers in April these last few years, i can't believe the weather we have had today, it's like a summers day. 

It's so normal to worry hun, i would be a bag of nerves, when you want something so bad it's only natural to feel that way. x


----------



## spuggle

Lissa that's ok, i just wasn't aware you were a one tuber, is that because it couldn't be reversed ? x


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> You guys are posting so fast I literally cant keep up! Haha.
> 
> We missed the moon also- too many clouds, as always!
> 
> Tater- you put red bull in your kids' cereal? Haha. I'm not sure if that's what you meant, or if I was misunderstanding you. Enfamil has some great vita-drops you can sneak into anything. No news on my FIL yet, just tests and waiting- thanks for thinking of us!
> 
> Lissa- I hope your husband does awesome in surgery and has a quick recovery!

HAHA:rofl: no, I don't put RB in their cereal, I but Pollen in there stuff...:haha:
BUT, I HAVE given them RB to drink before...they don't REALLY like it(pretend they do b/c *I* Do) so they don't take more than a few sips..BUT I was talking w/ an energy drink consultant and HE said that if your kids are SUPER hyper/energetic(like mine:winkwink:) and you give them what is NORMALLY taken FOR energy it will have the opposite effect on them and actually slow them down....
Like I said they never had more than sips..and only a few b/c they don't like it, but those few sips NEVER wound them up ......
but Pollen is what is turning our food funky..it DOES have a very diff taste


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> Tater u can click on my ticker where it says 6 dpo I will get you the link when I get home.
> ***spuggle I am sorry I missed you on the one tube group.
> Dash I love your numbers I think you will be fine.
> Meanwhile while sitting in the car my son is playing with my hubbies I phone. It's amazing how entertaining they can be.
> O and we went to bfast this morning and my hubby asked if I was pregnant. Hmmmm he always knows before me. He said my mood yesterday was crazy and then the nap and at bfast I dropped syrup on my shirt. He said all signs point to it

I hope you are pregnant. :winkwink: Funny how our men know us better than ourselves sometimes, where are you in your cycle ?


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning GRILLS!!!!!
> 
> Awww you bfn girls..I'm sorry :nope: that's a bummer..on to the next round...I feel ya..I can relate, I sympathize w/you :hugs2:
> 
> Lissa, I can't see your chart...and I didn't save it last time you gave me the link :blush:
> your the chart girl..what are you thinking is going on ?
> I IM'd you last night. BUT you were idle and I had to hit the hay..been a long couple of nights so far...and tonight will be another...
> Hope your DH comes outta surgery feeling great!!!! it's amazing when we have something like that taken care of and how different life is!!!! Why does he need his Galb. out?
> 
> Hi sweet faith!!! Ummmm yes I am taking pollen and I've been slipping it into my kids drinks/foods too:shhh:
> It's SOooOo amazing~these bees. I am pretty sure we will be getting a bee box or 2 of our own...I have only been taking it for a short time..however I've had more energy this cycle than any other. Now, it COULD totally be the weather, but when I don't have much to do, I am SOoOOoO lazy..getting up and getting cleaning or motivated for ANYTHING is NOT top of my list:blush:
> I used to be a red bull addict and I haven't had one in a while...
> It's DEFINITELY an acquired taste, you can just pop it in and chew it up, but IDK that I can ever do that..or not yet anyway...I mix it in w/ cereal, or juice/drinks..my lil'est one doesn't know, but Tate TOTALLY does..he always like something is FUNNY about this mom...taste this~there's something Funny mom...:haha:it's probably bad for me to be a :^o but they are SUPER picky eaters and need the extra viti's....
> 
> Hi Spuggle !!!! Have you O'd yet? Awwww sunshine..it's sooo glorious to see it in the sky!!! feel the warmth of the sun!!!!!!:flower:
> 
> Ready~I can't remember if I said anything to you since you posted about surgery...?
> IDT
> Anyway!!! I suppose the end result COULD have been better, but I like to look at how blessed you are Because it COULD have been SO way worse:flower:but wasn't:thumbup:
> one tube ~ from what *I* am hearing is better than 2!!!!!:happydance:so keep focused on your prize and keep a PMA!!!! It'll make such a HUGE difference through this whole process!!! We love ya girl..and are rooting and praying for you!!!! How you feeling today!?!?! :friends:
> 
> AFM/ATM: it's a glorious day!!!! happy to be alive and blessed wake up to a home full of laughter and love:cloud9:
> I should be O'ing tomorrow and the craziest thing is happening...I DON'T CARE
> I did an OPK yesterday about 4pm and again at like 9:30 -10ish..was pretty faint..and I just don't think I'm going to keep doing them...:nope:
> I said we were going to bd on 11, 12, 13,14, but I'm not even wanting :sex:
> Im soooo just like :-= whatever about this cycle...Nothing is phasing me...we may or may NoT DTD tonight..or tomorrow...I'm content and it's a pretty surreal to be even saying this let alone feeling it I'm tired of TRYING for something that I can't make happen and I'm tired of not WANTING To be w/ my husband, I'm tired of stressing and obsessing over something that I CANNOT change no matter WHAT I do...I'm tired of living my life in a 2ww, I'm tired of noticing every lil twang that happens in my body but forgetting to notice the blessings that my children are...I'm just plain tired of it and NOT allowing it to run my life ANY LONGER :nope: I should NOT continue to get bfn's, have a bad attitude and then wonder WHY I'm not being blessed...my family died in an instant several years back and life is tooooo precious to waste away being grumpy w/ what I want and don't have...HELLO:dohh:If anyone knows this it's ME!
> 
> HI FUTURE!!! HOW are you girl? LOVE the new avatar!!!! SHe's adorable!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dash, how's you F-I-L? I WAS going to PM you and ask, but figured eh...I can just ask ya here!!!! How ya feeling lil mama!!! how's your DH? what's he thinking and feeling about all of this!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> OK< love ya girls..each and everyone of ya!!!!!!! have a day filled w/ Joy and laughter!!!!!:tease:

Tate i think i have O'd, my symptoms seem to have gone, they weren't as strong as last months.:shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Spuggle~Funny:mine aren't either..If I remember correctly I SHOULD be O'ing from the L ..Jan at the doc it was L side backed up by U/S. Last mo pain was R and I'm NOT having any pain as of yet:shrug: whatever will be will be though!!!!!! and it's ALL fine w/ me!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

spuggle said:


> Lissa that's ok, i just wasn't aware you were a one tuber, is that because it couldn't be reversed ? x

I lost my left tube on march 4th due to an ectopic pregnancy this is my first cycle being a 1 tuber


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> spuggle said:
> 
> 
> Lissa that's ok, i just wasn't aware you were a one tuber, is that because it couldn't be reversed ? x
> 
> I lost my left tube on march 4th due to an ectopic pregnancy this is my first cycle being a 1 tuberClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that hun. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

tatertahelon said:


> Spuggle~Funny:mine aren't either..If I remember correctly I SHOULD be O'ing from the L ..Jan at the doc it was L side backed up by U/S. Last mo pain was R and I'm NOT having any pain as of yet:shrug: whatever will be will be though!!!!!! and it's ALL fine w/ me!!!

I never know which i'm O'ing from but if it's my right this month i might have a chance, you never know lol. :winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Here's to hoping it's right. For both of us


----------



## mommax3

Dash I could'nt imagine how nervous you must be and how super sensative you must be about every lil thing in your body! I hope your us day comes quick so you can have some relief :)
TATER I totaly agree with how you feel im sick of the 2ww living and wondering and noticing everything!!! I think thats why im so over temping and opks if I just do it on the 12,13 and 14th im bound to catch that egg sometime! and the other days will be filled with dtd when we want and feel like it not just because some stick says so! It really is taking over our lives and stressing us out which I have always said stress is not good for ttc! Anyways onto making a baby stress free :)
Faith your temps are still up maybe she is just not coming :) and that would be gd timing you will be home soon :)
afm I took like a 4 hour nap today it was great!!! I cant believe how tired I was I think it was the weather adn the good ol witch kickin my butt


----------



## mommax3

I just have to tell you girls that I went onto my subscribed threads list and was looking back 
(like I have nothing better to do) and all the woman who I was talking to or had similiar symptoms with are now preggo! all of them!!! what a shot to the gutt! and my hubby owns his own business and works from like 7- at least 6 everyday and the past month its been more like 8 ahhhhh im so sick of being stressed out. I have dinner to make tons of hw with the 2 older kids especially accalia she needs alot of one on one help and im just over done!!!! ok sorry ladies vent done i think were going out to eat :)


----------



## spuggle

:hissy:Rant away Momma, we all need one once in a while.


----------



## sweetlissa

Venting is good. God knows we all do it around here.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Mamma - I'm sorry your having such a tough day. Talking about it often makes me feel better too.


----------



## sweetlissa

Here are the pics of the new house. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/photo.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/drilling.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/Picture2622.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/Picture2621.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/moving2ndpc.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/Picture2623.jpg


----------



## sweetlissa

the ones with the trees and brush is the before pics. The first (top 2 pics) were taken today. 3 more weeks. I can't wait..


----------



## ReadyWithLove

I really like your new house lissa. That's actually very similar to my dream home. I would like something exactly like that on about 10 acres. I love the idea of having a lot of space with plants and trees around me.


----------



## sweetlissa

me too.


----------



## mommax3

haha thanks girls I do feel better after venting lol :)
sweets I love the house :) we had a modular put up a year ago ourselves and I rember how exciting it was but i also remember how stressed out I was. We were living in a rental house since we lost our house to fire and I just wanted to be back on my property soooo badly!!!! Do you have all your paint colors picked out? how many bedrooms and whats the layout like? I love looking at houses and seeing how eveyone decorates :)


----------



## ReadyWithLove

oookkkk... I uploaded a picture of me and have been trying to put it under my profile name like everyone else. Why isn't it working? BTW it's me with my niece in the picture.


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes I have all my colors picked. We are very excited I have half of the house that we r in packed now. And when we get back from vacation I plan to start packing the rest should be in there by the 25th of April. I can't wait. It is 4 bedrooms 2 baths family room livingroom fining and kitchen we also had a mud room built on. It also has a full basement. I am so excited


----------



## mommax3

Ready you post the pic as your avitar if you need more details let me know
sweets thats awsome! did you get to walk in in before you bought it? I liked my house on paper but they did'nt have one set up that we could walk through which I struggled with im a very visual person lol I was pleased when we got it :)


----------



## Dash

How exciting lissa! We live in a 1940's stick built and I would LOVE something new, Im super jealous!


----------



## spuggle

Loving the house Lissa, oh to have that much space around me would be lovely.:wohoo:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Good morning:)

Lissa, I love the new house!!:happydance: How exciting:thumbup: No long now until you'll be waking up there in the mornings:) How far from town is it?

Ready: Love the new avatar! How are you feeling today?

Tater: good to hear the bee pollen is already giving you more energy! It sounds super! AND I love your attitude about this cycle:hugs:

Momma: Your plan sounds good for this cycle...just relaxing. so you've decided you're not going to temp or opk this go around? You're so right...about living life in 2ww..I've been doing the same and I hate what it does to me:nope::nope: 

Spuggle & Dash..are you ladies today?:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies.. We did get to do a walk through of the exact same house. But I wanted to order mine. I didn't change the siding colors (which I love) but I changed the kitchen and the master bath. I had to have the big tub... And we upgraded the kitchen to Cherry cabinets.. I am counting the days now. Anyway
I had a temp rise this morning instead of it falling. I was like yes. I am dieing to test... I hate the TWW. Last night I felt horrible. My stomach was all crampy Like AF. And I felt like I could get sick. I told my hubby I thought I was coming down with the FLU..YUCK!!!! But I woke up this morning and actually feel ok. I keep telling myself not to test until next Wednesday.. But I am scared after my whole deal last cycle. So I will probably test on Sunday before we leave so that if it is positive I can get some blood work done. I guess time will tell.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies.. We did get to do a walk through of the exact same house. But I wanted to order mine. I didn't change the siding colors (which I love) but I changed the kitchen and the master bath. I had to have the big tub... And we upgraded the kitchen to Cherry cabinets.. I am counting the days now. Anyway
I had a temp rise this morning instead of it falling. I was like yes. I am dieing to test... I hate the TWW. Last night I felt horrible. My stomach was all crampy Like AF. And I felt like I could get sick. I told my hubby I thought I was coming down with the FLU..YUCK!!!! But I woke up this morning and actually feel ok. I keep telling myself not to test until next Wednesday.. But I am scared after my whole deal last cycle. So I will probably test on Sunday before we leave so that if it is positive I can get some blood work done. I guess time will tell.


----------



## sweetlissa

I have no idea why this posted twice.. LOL


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, yet another beautiful day here, i'm sat in the sunshine as i type lol, could really get used to this warm weather.

Lissa i hope the temp rise means your gonna get your bfp, i would wait a while to test if you can (easier said than done i know) 

How is everyoe else todAfmay, any news ??

AFM my ticker says it's ovulation day but i think it was a couple of days ago as my symptoms stopped on tuesday night i think, we will see, hope my results come soon. :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I see your temp dropped ugh!!! did you get af?
sweets yay so exciting to the temp spike and the new house :) its sounds like april is your month!!!
ready I love your pic, its great seeing what everyone looks like :)
there was a 2 hr. delay today so I will be sending my kids off soon and im totally jealous of you spuggle sitting in the sun im sitting looking at snow out my window :( Enjoy your sun filled day spuggle and I hope you caught that egg :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: Hope the rise is good news for you:happydance:

Momma: Nope, no af yet...but she's bound to be here with the temp drop:cry:..I'm going to get as much done before she shows..it would be nice to have everything cleaned and packed:haha:..of course, that would mean my cycle is screwed up! so, bring her on...she'll just have to assist me in my tasks.
I'm really excited to start the fertility cleanse! AND the fact that dh is doing the one for men...it will help me stay motivated. Hope this will get my body cleaned up and ready to make a baby:thumbup:..I plan to do the next step in the plan after the cleanse...it's designed to improve egg health..there's also one for fallopian tubes as well. Dh will probably want to do the 2nd step for men...good stuff for his swimmers:winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok I know this is going to sound crazy. BUT I WANNA POAS so bad.... I know it would be a BFN.. I know it I am driving myself crazy thinking about all the sticks sitting the bathroom. I knew I should NOT have bought them.. I have a good stock about 4 boxes with 2 each... Maybe tomorrow if I get another rise. This afternoon I am taking my daughter shopping for some clothes to dinner and a movie. We needed a lil girl time. Hopefully it will get my mind off of it. 
***Also my hubbies surgery is tomorrow morning. Asking for prayers he has 3 stints in his heart ( I know he is very young for that) But it runs in his family. Anyway it is very dangerous according to the docs but they feel it will benefit him.


----------



## Dash

Um, lissa....I totally poas every day from 6dpo to 3 days after my first bfp. I won't judge. Lol.


----------



## spuggle

Lissa I'm sure all will go well tomorrow with your DH's surgery and he will be feeling great after it. 

If you wanna poas go for it, it may satisfy the craving lol. :rofl:


----------



## spuggle

I have enjoyed my afternoon in the sun, eve got sun burned can you believe it !!!! so weird for March :wacko:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

lissa - I'm such a poas'er. I wouldn't be able to resist if I were you. 

Faith - I feel alright today. Everyday is better. I'm still sad, mad, in shock, feeling lost and sorry for myself though. I worry so much the ovary won't work anymore that had the cyst on it because that's the side with the open tube. Also what if the tube isn't really that open meaning was it hard for them to get the dye through or did it flow easily? I'm second guessing everything. I've been given the ok to BD whenever I feel like it too but I don't know...should I TTC this cycle with the opk's etc. I'm not temping though. I am taking the probiotics and vitamins. I don't know when I'm supposed to take the meca but they came in the mail.

Tater - When am I supposed to start the royal jelly and do I use it all throughout the cycle?


----------



## Dash

Ready I LOVE your new pic! Your so cute!


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Thanks Dash. I look the same my hair is just a little longer now. I need to upload my wedding pictures and maybe put one of those on there. I don't even have a facebook that's how out of social-tech stuff I am. 

So today my dh saw our new neighbors. We live in a duplex and have another duplex directly behind us where the units are two bedrooms rather than one bedrooms like ours. Anyway my dh said she's really pregnant looking. I know in my heart that it's wrong to have such negative feelings but I don't even want to go and introduce myself to them. I'm just not going to do it. All that will happen is I'll come off strange, distant or slightly odd. I so infuriated. DH said it's ok and it will be our turn soon too. I just said well that's nice were moving if it's not. I really will want to move too, yes I'm highly dramatic but I know I will be miserable living directly next to someone with a new baby. Her husband also works at the same company mine does although they don't know each other or work together. The landlord originally told me about them working at the same place when they informed us about them moving in. I know I'm being a brat but I don't care. I want to have my temper-tantrum.


----------



## mommax3

sweets i totally know that feeling just poas it will give you some relief :)
ready I totally understand my bf is preggo and we were up eachothers butts before and now its hard for me to talk to her and see her (even though I love her so much) my sister has been trying for years and she is so hardened by it she hates that other people get preggo so easy and seeing them just kills her :( so really your not the only one that feels sad around other preggo people. I decided im done being so obseesed about this I will still be onhere cause I love you girls but no more poas, temping, opks! good weather is upon us and im just going to love life and bd when I feel like it god with grant me my precious gift when he is ready :)


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Yeah I seem to be running into pregnant women everywhere it's driving me crazy. My DH even notices how they are everywhere.


----------



## spuggle

ReadyWithLove said:


> Thanks Dash. I look the same my hair is just a little longer now. I need to upload my wedding pictures and maybe put one of those on there. I don't even have a facebook that's how out of social-tech stuff I am.
> 
> So today my dh saw our new neighbors. We live in a duplex and have another duplex directly behind us where the units are two bedrooms rather than one bedrooms like ours. Anyway my dh said she's really pregnant looking. I know in my heart that it's wrong to have such negative feelings but I don't even want to go and introduce myself to them. I'm just not going to do it. All that will happen is I'll come off strange, distant or slightly odd. I so infuriated. DH said it's ok and it will be our turn soon too. I just said well that's nice were moving if it's not. I really will want to move too, yes I'm highly dramatic but I know I will be miserable living directly next to someone with a new baby. Her husband also works at the same company mine does although they don't know each other or work together. The landlord originally told me about them working at the same place when they informed us about them moving in. I know I'm being a brat but I don't care. I want to have my temper-tantrum.

Ready i fully understand what you mean, i have felt that way and do get jealous sometimes, it's natural when you want something so bad, try not to be too hard on her though, unfortunately its not as easy for some as it is for others. i'm sure, really sure your time will come. :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow ready.. I feel for you. My sister just had a baby. And my best friend is ready to pop. She was actually due today.. Talk about hard. Babyshowers everywhere and everyone talking about babies.


----------



## sweetlissa

O BTW I think I just gained back about 10 of the LBS I have lost. I ate to much today... I feel horrible now.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Ohhh I hote when I eat too much. I like the eating part of it but the feeling after is awful.


----------



## sweetlissa

wow, it was quite here tonight. Heading to bed. Hopeing for good temp tomorrow. Thinking I might test just to get it over with.. LOL.. I played with my chart and no matter what I do for tomorrows temp, it changes my O day from CD15 to CD16 which I thought it was anyway. Which would only put me at 7 DPO tomorrow. I am sure my test will be a BFN.. Good night ladies


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies.... :) I am very excited to say????? I tested and this is what I got https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/325117dpo.jpg I know its hard to see I am only 7 DPO but my best friend stayed with me last night. And she sees it too. It is very very light. But I wanted to post it here.. Get your take on it.. I say BFP:bfp::happydance::baby:


----------



## sweetlissa

wow it's very blurry.. sorry girls hope you can see it


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: OH MY GOSH!!!! Well, if you're not the fertile myrtle:haha: That's fantastic:hugs: I DO see the second line!!!! Wow! I can't believe it would show up this early, but HOW EXCITING!!! Are you going to call your dr. today? Great job, girl:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

sweets excuse my language but holy shit!!!! you go girl and faith is right can you say fertile myrtle :) Im so excited for you!!!!!! you must be doing something right! 
faith af show?
tater and spuggle how it going do you guys think you caught that egg?
afm Im all of a sudden having a new calm im not sure if its cause im on my period and not in the 2ww but im happy to feel this way :)


----------



## mommax3

oh sorry faith just checked your chart damn witch!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so glad you girls can see it. I am scared to go through this. After my last Bfp I just don't think I could go through it again. I am here at the hospital with my hubby. So forgive typos I am using my I phone. I am going to get bloodwork done. I am just scared that it will be low and then I will panic so I might wait.


----------



## mommax3

sweets get the blood work of course it will be low your only 7 dpo but you will have a number to go from when you get your next bloods done and then you will have some relief when you see your numbers go up :) good luck momma this is your sicky bean!


----------



## sweetlissa

If I get it done today I won't be able to do it again until next Thursday when we get back. Hmmmmm hubbies says I should wait until we get back and just take up stalk in home preg test. Lol he says I should already have stock in it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: That's such a hard decision! I'll be praying for God to give you wisdom:) Try NOT to worry:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: Maybe I missed the post..but did you get three blood draws? I saw the first and second numbers:thumbup: How are you feeling today?:hugs: Can't wait to hear about the U/S:flower:

Tater: Where are you girly?

Momma: I'm totally with you on the whole "relaxed" thing:thumbup: My cleanse stuff came yesterday...I start it all on CD6...they recommend that you DO NOT TTC while using, so this will be a total bd when we're in the mood month. I'm going to continue with temping however, because I'm wanting to keep tabs on my cycles. Temping doesn't stress me at this point...so I'll keep going with it! Dh has really gotten into it as well...first thing out of his mouth each morning is .... "what's the temp" then he usually get's the laptop so I can plug it in to FF:haha: I'm so glad you're feeling so relaxed:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> If I get it done today I won't be able to do it again until next Thursday when we get back. Hmmmmm hubbies says I should wait until we get back and just take up stalk in home preg test. Lol he says I should already have stock in it.

Lissa: Next Thursday is still really early...like 13dpo, right? That's still plenty early to start blood draws. Will you be near a hospital on your trip..JUST IN CASE?...no hot tub for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MOMMA: I saw your post over yonder about taking macca root. I'm going to do the same after this cleanse. If you're interested..take a look at this site..it tells about lots of different herbs and supplements to help with TTC..it even includes Tater's ROYAL JELLY:)

https://natural-fertility-info.com/


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok god has spoken to my brain and says to get it drawn. I am here at the hospital might aswell do it. I can get it drawn Sunday before we leave. It will only be 46 hours apart. But close enough. My heart is racing. I will have the results by 1


----------



## mommax3

faith thanks for the thread :) maybe this will be our month the relaxed chill thing usually leads to bfp look at sweets!
sweets good luck with the bloods I hope they are extra high so you dont have to stress :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks momma and faith. I just can't believe it I am in shock so much that I showed the picture to the lady drawing my blood. She said she sees it too.. Lmao I am a wreck hubby should be getting out of surgery here soon


----------



## ReadyWithLove

lissa - I'm so happy for you especially after all that you've been through. I'm like you and would get the blood test. 

faith - I think it was me that mentioned the meca before. After you posted that site I bought the royal jelly and the meca. The only problem is I don't know what to do with either one. I've been taking my vitamins and probiotics daily but that's it because I don't really know what to do with the other stuff. I'm feeling so defeated overall though and just look at all the pills and jelly with anger. 

Lissa - You have to share all your details! You and Dash give me so much hope.


----------



## sweetlissa

Got the blood test back and they were 9. They said it could be a new pregnancy or it could be left over from the previous ???? So I am going to continue to test and if AF hasn't gotten here by the time we get back then I will get some more blood work.


----------



## sweetlissa

Btw my hubbies surgery went great he is in recovery now and hoping to be headed home shortly.


----------



## ReadyWithLove

lissa - after your surgery what exactly happened with your cycle? You could say I had my surgery on cd9 and AF stopped on about CD6. Now I have lightish bleeding again and am not sure what to think. I've had the bleeding since the procedure and it has progressively gotten lighter.


----------



## sweetlissa

My cycle was right on track if you look at my previous charts you can see that it went right back. I even O'd the same day that I always do . I only had very light spotting and a few days of very light AF because they did a d&c. I am so confused now.


----------



## sweetlissa

Where is everyone??? The board has been very quite the last few days


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: Just got back home...been gone all day:winkwink: Wonderful news that your hubby came through surgery just fine:thumbup: Crazy stuff on the blood draw...hmmmm. I guess the BEST plan really is to keep testing:) I *HOPE* this a new little one growing:hugs: Did the dr. do a final draw on you at your follow up appt. after the loss? I'm anxious to hear if your test looks darker tomorrow morning:happydance:Praying for good news!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ReadyWithLove said:


> lissa - I'm so happy for you especially after all that you've been through. I'm like you and would get the blood test.
> 
> faith - I think it was me that mentioned the meca before. After you posted that site I bought the royal jelly and the meca. The only problem is I don't know what to do with either one. I've been taking my vitamins and probiotics daily but that's it because I don't really know what to do with the other stuff. I'm feeling so defeated overall though and just look at all the pills and jelly with anger.
> 
> Lissa - You have to share all your details! You and Dash give me so much hope.

READY: Here's what I just found on the fertility site for taking the Royal Jelly...they're recommending 2 capsules/day & for Maca..they're saying 1-2 capsules/day (500mg. ea capsule..not sure which brand you're using)...I know there's just so much out there..it's really confusing:wacko: The website has a list of foods they suggest you eat and others to definitely avoid! I'm going to *try* and follow as much as possible. :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

No we didn't do anymore draws after the draw on march 1st of 68.


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi: girls!!!!
It's been a lovely few days!!! Hope everyone is doing happy :dance:

SweetLissa...HOLY crap GF!!!!! you go girl!!!!!!!! 7DPO I didn't even know it was possible to get a +HPT that early...YAY!!!!!!

:hugs::cry:


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhh READY, way back you asked about the RJ..

Just take 1tsp per day(orally) morning would be best, or early afternoon, it could give you a burst of natural energy!!!!!!

:hugs2:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks tater


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Lissa did you poas again today?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: How are you feeling?! :flower:

Lissa: Did you POAS today? What do you think? Is it looking darker? :hugs:

Tater: Glad you're having a lovely few days! Looks like maybe you'll be getting your FF lines tomorrow:happydance:

How's everyone else doing? Wow! what a QUIET place this is :shrug: hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, are you doing this morning:coffee:


----------



## sweetlissa

I POAS this morning.. AND you wont believe it. I sat it down on the bathtub while I got my son something to drink. And came back and my test was gone and the dog was sitting there. I WAS LIKE SERIOUSLY... This was at 5 this morning.. We went back to bed and I waited about 2 hours and POAS again and it was ----... What gives... 
Today we are leaving until Thursday I have the link on my phone. So when I go into town I will update you all. Or update my chart. I wont be temping as it wont be my regular routine... Ok maybe I will. We will just have to see. LMAO.. How does TTC take over our lives so much.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> I POAS this morning.. AND you wont believe it. I sat it down on the bathtub while I got my son something to drink. And came back and my test was gone and the dog was sitting there. I WAS LIKE SERIOUSLY... This was at 5 this morning.. We went back to bed and I waited about 2 hours and POAS again and it was ----... What gives...
> Today we are leaving until Thursday I have the link on my phone. So when I go into town I will update you all. Or update my chart. I wont be temping as it wont be my regular routine... Ok maybe I will. We will just have to see. LMAO.. How does TTC take over our lives so much.

:haha: Now that's a new one! Dog ate the preggo stick:dohh: Well, I'm sorry everything's so up and down right now:hugs: I don't know WHY TTC is so consuming:nope:...whatever happened to the good 'ol days of "hey, wasn't AF due like..2 weeks ago!?"....buy ONE pg test..comes up + and you're in! I think the whole *age* thing is what makes us nuts. We hear from many around us that we're getting too old and it freaks us out..or our tubes are going to close back up...we panic and become TTC maniacs. I see Momma and Tater are restraining themselves quite well:thumbup:..great job girls. I'm continuing to temp and opk, because I *want* to...I don't feel nuts about it at this point...we're basically taking this month off due to cleansing the toxins from our bodies and the fact that you don't want that stuff getting to the baby in those early development stages. 

I hope you're able to relax enough and enjoy your vacation. Just take a handful of PG tests..so you can know what's going on. If your test is negative today, I would have to wonder if it's leftover HCG from your last baby. There's another lady on the TR threads that had a M/C and the HCG stayed in her system for 3 months! Did you test yesterday morning? Sorry for the emotional rollercoaster:hugs: ENJOY YOUR TRIP:hi:


----------



## tatertahelon

:rofl: that's really something Lissa..sheesh! haha, sorry, you probably didn't find it too funny, but I'm cracking up :haha:

Got my cross lines!!! yAY!!! AND, it's a solid line FINALLY...wonder why I had dotted for the last 2 cycles..?

Did your cleansers come in yet Faith? just wondering when you'll be starting them?

I'm believing I got preggers on CD12!!!!! Now it's ya know..the dreaded 2WW but feel VERY optimistic about this month...If the Lord chooses to NOT bless us w/ new life THIS cycle..it's OK..b/c apparently something better is to come..However like I said, I'm believing this IS the month...:happydance:

Hope everyone is happy and well...I am...life couldn't be better!!!!
Tahelon just turned 3...it's bittersweet:neutral:
I love every age and just can't believe the baby days for him are over ALREADY:cry:

well may you each be blessed today!!!!!:friends:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone sorry i've been a bit quiet, but with the lovely weather up until friday and then having all 4 kids here over the weekend i just haven't had the time to get on here.

Faith hope the cleanse goes well

Momma, gald you're feeling relaxed

Dash how are you and bean doing

Lissa, well well, i absolutely totally hope this is your :bfp: and hope your hubby is doing well.

Ready hope you are well

Who have i forgot ??? i'm sure there is someone. sorry if i have.

Afm, i'm great, had a lovely weekend although the great weather didn't last :cry: we had a lovely family weekend, went to a great resturant yesterday for DH's DD's Birthday which is on wednesday but as she lives with her mother we thought we would celebrate early.

I have no idea where i am in my cycle and am absolutely not thinking i will get pregnant this month, infact i'm positive my tube is blocked and that our ttc journey is over, i know it might not be but i'm prepared for the worst.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, love your attitude girl:hugs: :happydance: solid lines on FF...looks like they feel certain of your O date:thumbup: praying for this to be your month:flower:

Spuggle, the birthday dinner sounds fun. How old is your step daughter? 
Sorry you're feeling so down at the moment:nope: it's soooo hard when we want something so bad and it seems like it won't happen. DON'T GIVE UP!
I'm not sure how you feel about natural herbs, but the site where I purchased the fertility cleanse (and will be purchasing subsequent products:winkwink:) has a kit they recommend for blocked tubes. Now I *know* it might sound wacky...but you might just take a peak..see what other options may be available for you *IF* you don't get positive news from the dr. The one thing with natural products, they don't work overnight and usually have to be taken for a period of time, BUT they can do amazing things. It's just a thought....I don't know if these products can be shipped out of the US, but it might help you begin searching for something similar closer to you:) https://natural-fertility-info.com/blocked-fallopian-tubes

And yes, our cleanse items arrived and we will begin them on CD6...it says to let your uterus cleanse naturally for CD1-5, then start step two on CD6. Dh said if he has to wait for CD1 for himself, he's going to be waiting a looooong time:haha:...actually he was waiting to start until he finished his last show, as it *cleans* you out and wouldn't work for him to be running to a restroom when trying to make sales:winkwink::haha:


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks Faith!!
God has REALLY dealt with me over the last 45ish days or so and REALLY, the negativity hasn't gotten me ANYWHERE, other than mean, short, snippy, crappy, unthankful, greedy and everything else that I DO NOT wanna be...

I don't see the point in being mad or whatever when it was ME that made the choice (that of course I wish I never made)to have the TL..I need to stop blaming everyone and hating all the pregger girls b/c *I* made the choice I made~it's funny, NEVER thought I would be at that point yet got there SO easily :shrug: 
I really AM grateful and WOW have my eyes been opened to what we DO have...
ya know, Baelee was 17mo when he passed and life is SO precious...I need to cherish it A WHOLE lot more...and really God has already given TWO blessings~if He chooses to NOT send anymore, so be it..I'm just grateful that He allows me to breathe every single day..that in itself is a miracle :winkwink:

Enough about me...so, what exactly DOES the cleanse do? How many times will you have to take it..Are you going to have to NOT bd during your fertile time? Sorry to 20 question you :dohh:

Yeah, YAY! about the solid lines..I DIDN'T even use OPK's~I did the one day~was negative and then really felt It wasn't necessary..so I just didn't continue to ~ but so, yeah, can't believe I have the solid lines~I'm super happy!!!

Spuggle, don't give up..that's exactly what the enemy wants us to do~give up and lose hope...I'm praying for ya girl..really I am, and faith says she is too and there's POWER in that!!! Loves to you girl...keep that chin up..it took me nearly 14mo to have a PMA...so I'll stand in your gap girl!! Shouldn't it be getting close to get that letter??? :friends:


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater, love your attitude girl:hugs: :happydance: solid lines on FF...looks like they feel certain of your O date:thumbup: praying for this to be your month:flower:
> 
> Spuggle, the birthday dinner sounds fun. How old is your step daughter?
> Sorry you're feeling so down at the moment:nope: it's soooo hard when we want something so bad and it seems like it won't happen. DON'T GIVE UP!
> I'm not sure how you feel about natural herbs, but the site where I purchased the fertility cleanse (and will be purchasing subsequent products:winkwink:) has a kit they recommend for blocked tubes. Now I *know* it might sound wacky...but you might just take a peak..see what other options may be available for you *IF* you don't get positive news from the dr. The one thing with natural products, they don't work overnight and usually have to be taken for a period of time, BUT they can do amazing things. It's just a thought....I don't know if these products can be shipped out of the US, but it might help you begin searching for something similar closer to you:) https://natural-fertility-info.com/blocked-fallopian-tubes
> 
> And yes, our cleanse items arrived and we will begin them on CD6...it says to let your uterus cleanse naturally for CD1-5, then start step two on CD6. Dh said if he has to wait for CD1 for himself, he's going to be waiting a looooong time:haha:...actually he was waiting to start until he finished his last show, as it *cleans* you out and wouldn't work for him to be running to a restroom when trying to make sales:winkwink::haha:

Faith my step daughter is 17 on Wednesday.

I have thought about natural remedies and will see what my thoughts are when i get my results, i'm not actually feeling down its like an acceptance feeling and if its not meant to be its not meant to be. I'm happy with my life with or with or without another baby. :flower:


----------



## spuggle

Tate, yeah hopefully the letter should be here soon, i haven't given up as such i'm just not going to be obsessive about it anymore, my life is no longer on hold just in the hope i may get pregnant, that sounds really selfish doesn't it, but for the last 11 cycles my life has revolved around ttc and i'm not going to be like that anymore.


----------



## mommax3

Hi guys im still alive im really sick again this year I have been sick alot for some reason I think its because my 2 oldest are in school and keep bringing me home there awsome germs!
faith I cant wait to hear how you cleanse works and makes you feel :)
spuggle im right on board with you im not letting myself be consumed anymore either, it does'nt mean I dont want this more then anything anymore it just means im not making it my main focus! im still going to try to bd around o time but if were not in the mood then its not happening.
Tater I love the pma you keep it up girl, god will bless you :)
sweets enjoy your time away its def. deserved :)
dash i have to read back but how are you feeling?


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh spuggle, I've been right there w/ ya...I got pregger 1st cycle after TR and lost, as soon as everything got back to normal it ALL happened again, after that I started getting CrAzY and have been progressively worse since..UNTIL NOW and I"m soooo over acting/being that way too..YES, I STILL would like to have many more babies, but it WILL happen when it happens..I cannot MAKE it happen~Only the Lord can create and sustain life and I need to STOP controlling everything.
I certainly DO NOT blame ya girl,,haha, i DON'T blame ya..glad you are feeling good about everything!!!
:hugs2:

Thanks Momma, feels GOoD to feel this way :winkwink:


----------



## Dash

Tater- its AWESOME that you can relax! Your body needs it, as well as your mind. This journey really is different to everybody, holding resentments and negative feelings does not benefit ANYone. I think there is a lot to be learned- perhaps that's the point of it. 

I know I didnt try long to TTC, but I learned more about patience than I ever thought I could! I waited 3 extra years after we decided we wanted the reversal...then the longest 3 months ever to try.

Faith- I hope the cleanse is successful!

And everyone else, good morning! I hope spring starts to show soon wherever you are.

AFM, I'm just trying to surround myself with positivity and relax- there has a been a lot going on around here in our personal lives and with our extended families. My ultrasound is the 5th, and Im VERY excited.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Tater- its AWESOME that you can relax! Your body needs it, as well as your mind. This journey really is different to everybody, holding resentments and negative feelings does not benefit ANYone. I think there is a lot to be learned- perhaps that's the point of it.
> 
> I know I didnt try long to TTC, but I learned more about patience than I ever thought I could! I waited 3 extra years after we decided we wanted the reversal...then the longest 3 months ever to try.
> 
> Faith- I hope the cleanse is successful!
> 
> And everyone else, good morning! I hope spring starts to show soon wherever you are.
> 
> AFM, I'm just trying to surround myself with positivity and relax- there has a been a lot going on around here in our personal lives and with our extended families. My ultrasound is the 5th, and Im VERY excited.

Yeah!!! THANKS!!! It's been a whole different journey being happy and joyful about life in general...toooooooo bad I can't learn the easy way:winkwink:
ya know!!!
Can't wait to see the U/S pix!! YOU WILLLLL post right ?!?!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> Thanks Faith!!
> God has REALLY dealt with me over the last 45ish days or so and REALLY, the negativity hasn't gotten me ANYWHERE, other than mean, short, snippy, crappy, unthankful, greedy and everything else that I DO NOT wanna be...
> 
> I don't see the point in being mad or whatever when it was ME that made the choice (that of course I wish I never made)to have the TL..I need to stop blaming everyone and hating all the pregger girls b/c *I* made the choice I made~it's funny, NEVER thought I would be at that point yet got there SO easily :shrug:
> I really AM grateful and WOW have my eyes been opened to what we DO have...
> ya know, Baelee was 17mo when he passed and life is SO precious...I need to cherish it A WHOLE lot more...and really God has already given TWO blessings~if He chooses to NOT send anymore, so be it..I'm just grateful that He allows me to breathe every single day..that in itself is a miracle :winkwink:
> 
> Enough about me...so, what exactly DOES the cleanse do? How many times will you have to take it..Are you going to have to NOT bd during your fertile time? Sorry to 20 question you :dohh:
> 
> Yeah, YAY! about the solid lines..I DIDN'T even use OPK's~I did the one day~was negative and then really felt It wasn't necessary..so I just didn't continue to ~ but so, yeah, can't believe I have the solid lines~I'm super happy!!!
> 
> Spuggle, don't give up..that's exactly what the enemy wants us to do~give up and lose hope...I'm praying for ya girl..really I am, and faith says she is too and there's POWER in that!!! Loves to you girl...keep that chin up..it took me nearly 14mo to have a PMA...so I'll stand in your gap girl!! Shouldn't it be getting close to get that letter??? :friends:

Tater, here's a little blurp about the cleanse:
There are many toxins that can accumulate in the liver, uterus, and fat tissues over the years. Some of these toxins are:

* Mercury
* Medications
* Birth control
* Smoke
* Pesticides
* Old menstrual blood
* Excess hormones
* Old fecal matter
* Alcohol, etc

If you have been experiencing heavy periods, cramping, dark blood or blood clots during your period, than a fertility cleanse is a must for you.

Here's link that explains more: https://natural-fertility-info.com/prepare-for-conception

Anyway, it should be very *do-able* no fasting, but needing to eat good, healthy, fresh food along with it. I'll let you all know how it's going in case anyone else considers it for the future;)

I'm SO happy that everyone seems to be feeling so mellow about the whole TTC thing...it's like we've all regained our sanity:haha: Oh, how happy the husbands must be:winkwink: 

Dash: I'm glad you've checked in:winkwink: Keep us posted. I hope things get worked out in the *family* arena:hugs:

Momma: Here I thought you were off having a great time:cry: sorry you're sick! I hope it passes quickly:hugs:

Spuggle: Wow! 17 yrs.:) I know all about that, my son turned 17 in November. I try not to think about it because it literally gets me all teary:cry: I *wish* I could turn back the clock, about 10 years:nope:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Hey everyone. I've been a little distant the past few days. So i talked to my doctor who performed the surgery. It's actually my right side tube that is open and my left that is blocked rather than the other way around. The right side was also connected at a bad spot near the top so it probably doesn't work normally anyway. So it's IVF or nothing. For one we can't afford IVF and I'm just sooooo not up for it. For some reason I'm not as disappointed as I thought I would be.


----------



## spuggle

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Faith!!
> God has REALLY dealt with me over the last 45ish days or so and REALLY, the negativity hasn't gotten me ANYWHERE, other than mean, short, snippy, crappy, unthankful, greedy and everything else that I DO NOT wanna be...
> 
> I don't see the point in being mad or whatever when it was ME that made the choice (that of course I wish I never made)to have the TL..I need to stop blaming everyone and hating all the pregger girls b/c *I* made the choice I made~it's funny, NEVER thought I would be at that point yet got there SO easily :shrug:
> I really AM grateful and WOW have my eyes been opened to what we DO have...
> ya know, Baelee was 17mo when he passed and life is SO precious...I need to cherish it A WHOLE lot more...and really God has already given TWO blessings~if He chooses to NOT send anymore, so be it..I'm just grateful that He allows me to breathe every single day..that in itself is a miracle :winkwink:
> 
> Enough about me...so, what exactly DOES the cleanse do? How many times will you have to take it..Are you going to have to NOT bd during your fertile time? Sorry to 20 question you :dohh:
> 
> Yeah, YAY! about the solid lines..I DIDN'T even use OPK's~I did the one day~was negative and then really felt It wasn't necessary..so I just didn't continue to ~ but so, yeah, can't believe I have the solid lines~I'm super happy!!!
> 
> Spuggle, don't give up..that's exactly what the enemy wants us to do~give up and lose hope...I'm praying for ya girl..really I am, and faith says she is too and there's POWER in that!!! Loves to you girl...keep that chin up..it took me nearly 14mo to have a PMA...so I'll stand in your gap girl!! Shouldn't it be getting close to get that letter??? :friends:
> 
> Tater, here's a little blurp about the cleanse:
> There are many toxins that can accumulate in the liver, uterus, and fat tissues over the years. Some of these toxins are:
> 
> * Mercury
> * Medications
> * Birth control
> * Smoke
> * Pesticides
> * Old menstrual blood
> * Excess hormones
> * Old fecal matter
> * Alcohol, etc
> 
> If you have been experiencing heavy periods, cramping, dark blood or blood clots during your period, than a fertility cleanse is a must for you.
> 
> Here's link that explains more: https://natural-fertility-info.com/prepare-for-conception
> 
> Anyway, it should be very *do-able* no fasting, but needing to eat good, healthy, fresh food along with it. I'll let you all know how it's going in case anyone else considers it for the future;)
> 
> I'm SO happy that everyone seems to be feeling so mellow about the whole TTC thing...it's like we've all regained our sanity:haha: Oh, how happy the husbands must be:winkwink:
> 
> Dash: I'm glad you've checked in:winkwink: Keep us posted. I hope things get worked out in the *family* arena:hugs:
> 
> Momma: Here I thought you were off having a great time:cry: sorry you're sick! I hope it passes quickly:hugs:
> 
> Spuggle: Wow! 17 yrs.:) I know all about that, my son turned 17 in November. I try not to think about it because it literally gets me all teary:cry: I *wish* I could turn back the clock, about 10 years:nope:Click to expand...

Faith tell me about it, she's not even my biological daughter but i still get teary about her growing up, and my step son is 15 too, i can't bear the thought of them not coming to visit so often, but they get their own lives don't they, as they should but it's hard. xx


----------



## spuggle

Dash said:


> Tater- its AWESOME that you can relax! Your body needs it, as well as your mind. This journey really is different to everybody, holding resentments and negative feelings does not benefit ANYone. I think there is a lot to be learned- perhaps that's the point of it.
> 
> I know I didnt try long to TTC, but I learned more about patience than I ever thought I could! I waited 3 extra years after we decided we wanted the reversal...then the longest 3 months ever to try.
> 
> Faith- I hope the cleanse is successful!
> 
> And everyone else, good morning! I hope spring starts to show soon wherever you are.
> 
> AFM, I'm just trying to surround myself with positivity and relax- there has a been a lot going on around here in our personal lives and with our extended families. My ultrasound is the 5th, and Im VERY excited.

:wave: Dash, 5th April for your scan, that's not long at all, i'm looking forward to seeing the piccy.:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Nope, just 8 days :) We are hoping to see a heartbeat, but it still might be a few days too early.


----------



## spuggle

ReadyWithLove said:


> Hey everyone. I've been a little distant the past few days. So i talked to my doctor who performed the surgery. It's actually my right side tube that is open and my left that is blocked rather than the other way around. The right side was also connected at a bad spot near the top so it probably doesn't work normally anyway. So it's IVF or nothing. For one we can't afford IVF and I'm just sooooo not up for it. For some reason I'm not as disappointed as I thought I would be.

Ready sorry about your tube, i understand where you are coming from with the ivf as i'm not prepared to go through it if my tube is blocked, just don't make any fast decisions atm.

Have some time out and see how you feel then. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready: I'm sorry to hear about the tubes:( Don't give up...our bodies are amazing and can mend and heal. I've read stories of *impossible* pregnancies:thumbup: In addition, is adoption at all a consideration for you? Dh just mentioned last week, that if we don't have anymore naturally, he would like to adopt. :flower:

I agree with what spuggle said yesterday, we tend to center everything we do and our future around our TTC. I think she's right...continue with our lives and let TTC come along as a *part* of it instead of the center. 

:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ready: I'm sorry to hear about the tubes:( Don't give up...our bodies are amazing and can mend and heal. I've read stories of *impossible* pregnancies:thumbup: In addition, is adoption at all a consideration for you? Dh just mentioned last week, that if we don't have anymore naturally, he would like to adopt. :flower:
> 
> I agree with what spuggle said yesterday, we tend to center everything we do and our future around our TTC. I think she's right...continue with our lives and let TTC come along as a *part* of it instead of the center.
> 
> :hugs:

amen to that ladies I think god will bless us when he is ready :)
REady my heart goes out to, its crazy how we cope with something we never even thought we could handle :cry: I think that you will find the right path for you and your hubby and like I have always said we all will get what we want in the end I just think we all have our own paths to travel and none of them will ever be the same! keep on keepin on ready good things come to those who wait :)
afm hubby asked what my bbt was this am just like he does alot of mornings and when I said i dont know! he was like what do you mean and i explained that after 6 cycles of trying im done trying! im still praying dont get me wrong :) so i wonder what is rattling around in his brain for the day,he is not a talker but very much a thinker I hope he doesnt think its something he did lol. anyways im still sick and wanted to pop on here and see how things are going :) dash in like a week you get to see your lil bambino!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ReadyWithLove

Thank you for your nice and helpful comments. The news was shocking to me at first and I was sad. As for now my emotions have settled and I'm feeling better. We decided today to not even do the recommended clomid. We want to take a break ttc was killing our intimacy and relationship. I have an appointment next week and I know, because he said this on the phone, I have "options"...fun word... Anyway I think the doctor is going to still recommend the clomid and IUI to see if the right tube, that is supposed to be open, will work. Then after a few watched cycles he will then recommend IVF or adoption. We are soooooo worn out! I think IVF is an amazing proces but can be a lot on the body it's also something we can't afford. I also think adoption is a wonderful alternative. Either route...IVF or adoption we will need to wait on. For some reason I am so ok with all of this. My biggest fear is an eptopic more so than my tube no longer working. So for now were holding off ttc and I'll have the doctor appointment next week. Btw my surgery recovery so far has been going really well.


----------



## spuggle

ReadyWithLove said:


> Thank you for your nice and helpful comments. The news was shocking to me at first and I was sad. As for now my emotions have settled and I'm feeling better. We decided today to not even do the recommended clomid. We want to take a break ttc was killing our intimacy and relationship. I have an appointment next week and I know, because he said this on the phone, I have "options"...fun word... Anyway I think the doctor is going to still recommend the clomid and IUI to see if the right tube, that is supposed to be open, will work. Then after a few watched cycles he will then recommend IVF or adoption. We are soooooo worn out! I think IVF is an amazing proces but can be a lot on the body it's also something we can't afford. I also think adoption is a wonderful alternative. Either route...IVF or adoption we will need to wait on. For some reason I am so ok with all of this. My biggest fear is an eptopic more so than my tube no longer working. So for now were holding off ttc and I'll have the doctor appointment next week. Btw my surgery recovery so far has been going really well.

Sometimes the fun and intimacy does go when your ttc, have fun ready and enjoy the break, i would imagine there is a sense of relief atm that you haven't got to temp,opk or bd when you're not really feeling like it. see how you feel in a few weeks or months time. :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone hope you're well.

I've hardly had a chance to get on here these past couple of days, been very busy. 
I do have to ep logging on though to check my ticker to see where i am in my cycle as i keep forgetting lol, realy not keeping track.

I'm feeling really stressed out atm, i have no idea why, looking at where i am in my cycle it could be pms starting.

I'm constantly snapping at DH these past few days and it just isn't like me at all I feel tearful at times and a bit down, i think it's the waiting for the results thing, i wish they would hurry up and get here, at least then i will know where i stand and be abe to deal with it !!!! 

Also i am really looking forward to our holiday, 1 week and 3 days to go :yipee:
Lissa did you poas again ??


----------



## FaithHopeLove

okay tater, I know you're chilled this cycle, BUT THAT TOTALLY LOOKS LIKE AN IMPLANTATION DIP!!!! ...but, you just keep chillin' my friend:happydance::hugs:

Lissa: I took a peek at your chart..it looks like nasty af followed you on your vacation:hugs: sorry:( I guess your body is just getting the hormones straightened back out. I hope you've been able to do some fun stuff with your family and make wonderful memories:flower: 

Ready: I think you're doing the right thing. No hasty decisions..just taking a break and nurturing your relationship with DH which is so, so , so important:hugs: I hope you guys have a wonderful month of lovin' each other...JUST because:thumbup:

Spuggle: I *hope* your letter comes this week! Your emotions are completely understandable...hang in there:hugs:

Momma: How are y ou feeling this morning? Better I hope:flower: Hey, do you take probiotics? You might give it some thought...they're GREAT for building your immune system and helping you fight the germs the kids are bringing home:thumbup: so dh is missing your temps, huh?:haha: that's cute:) I've read where women say that their dh is the one who TAKES THEIR TEMP in the morning..can you imagine:haha: my dh would do that, but quite frankly, I would feel weird about that...I don't like to be babied:haha:

Saga, Dash, Future...how are you ladies:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Okay, so am I losing my mind?! Tater, when I looked at your chart just a bit ago, your temp was below cover line...now, when I just looked again, it's just a little dip..:wacko::wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK FAITH< HELP...YES I AM chilling..totally and you ARE NOT crazy..>THING is..I think I need help....Can you give me your opinion..???

OK, I got a new thermo but I am still temping to see if there is much of a difference and there is a HUGE difference....With my BBT thermo it's giving WAAAAY lower temps and w/ the new one (not BBT-just digi) it's giving WAY higher ones..there's SUCH a difference that w/ the BBT~ FF is saying is O (with digi) is CD13 and FF is saying with BBT O day is CD14...it TOTALLY changed it...kept solid lines, but totally changed it...
I've been keeping track of the 2, entering the NEW thermo temps...but as of today I was like whoa whoa whoa, there is TOO much of a diff..so I thought I'd switch it out.

IDNot know what to do...? do I use the NEW one or keep going w/ BBT...???
wada ya think ??
HELP:shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

I meant still temping w/ the old one too...One right after the other, straight up the whoha each morning...new one 1st....
OH AND i started mid cycle w/ the new one....??? maybe i should have waited to start temping w/ it?


----------



## tatertahelon

Ready: :hugs: SERIOUSLY, the whole idea of EVERYTHING has gotten SOOoOOoO much better once I started relaxing!!! :thumbup: on partaking in relaxation!!!!! :hugs2:

Spuggle: awww sweets:flower:It's a major bummer to be an emotional rollercoaster..Waiting is like :wacko: ya know for a woman who wants to know something...I am praying for ya..have been, will continue to..and definitely trusting that letter comes soooooooon~

Yeah, Faith, soooo I'm mostly sure that is implant dip and I probably shouldn't have messed w/ thermos~it would be a lil early according to the stats, but the last day or so I've had this crazy weird~ANNOYING pulling/pain/cramp right above pubic bone...and last night was having cramp...
I've always hated that BBT thermo~ I have since the 3rd day I used it and found this new digi one in my medicine stuff~know of ppl that DO NOT use BBT and just reg digi so thought NO harm...BUUUUT, I think I should just switch the temps back to what the BBT says...? That changes O and EVERYTHING:shrug:
I hope you and Lissa can give me your opinion...Sure glad I saved the other temps..Have you started your cleanse yet? I haven't looked at charts for many days:coffee:..can't know where you are...

AFM: things have been busy, my business is doing well and it's keeping me doing and doing :thumbup:
My kids are amazing, growing each day...I love being w/ them...it's just great, however today I would consider listing them on ebay for the highest bidder..If there was a pull your hair out smiley I'd need to use that one today..they are being crazy, NOT nice, kind of bratty, have a bad tone and ahhhhhhh...There are more AWESOME wonderful great cherished days than NOT, but those off days are blah:wacko:
The weather is FINALLY breaking~it's COLD but it's NICE and we went for a run/jog/walk yesterday...I haven't done that in over 14 years b/c of my smoking lung:blush:but me and the boys, the dog and our one crazy cat all went!! it was great!!! we are heading out for that again today!!!!
love to you all!!!!!!


----------



## spuggle

Tate, i know those days oh so well lol, nice that you got out even if it was a little brisk, i also know how much better exercising is since i quit smoking, i walk my dog 2 miles a day now and find it pretty easy, i definitely would have died doing that on my 20 a day habit. :rofl:

How much healthier do you fel for doing it? it amazes me everyday just how much my life has improved, even down to the fact i smell so much fresher instead of like a stale ash tray. :blush:

Well done, it's hard but sooooooo rewarding. :thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> Tate, i know those days oh so well lol, nice that you got out even if it was a little brisk, i also know how much better exercising is since i quit smoking, i walk my dog 2 miles a day now and find it pretty easy, i definitely would have died doing that on my 20 a day habit. :rofl:
> 
> How much healthier do you fel for doing it? it amazes me everyday just how much my life has improved, even down to the fact i smell so much fresher instead of like a stale ash tray. :blush:
> 
> Well done, it's hard but sooooooo rewarding. :thumbup:

Ewwww I"M sooo loving not smelling like a stinky ciggy butt :dohh: WHY OH WHY did I ever think it wasn't THAT BAD:shrug: Sheesh
There was a time back in the day (when I still smoked) that I DID get my exercise groove on but I had MAJOR stress at the time and being on the treadmill and other machines made it sooo much better..HOWEVER~that didn't last long :haha:and that all faded..HOWEVER, I got this lil itch YESTERDAY:haha:to run!!! I LOVED IT!!! I was even telling the girls PAGES back I thought they was CRAZY for RUNNING!! haha, now that's all I wanna do..I don't get that HORRIBLE pain in my side, I don't feel like my lungs are collapsing (yay) and my heart beats at a normal rate!!!!! YAAHOO!!!! 
I DO have these 5-7lbs that I CAN NOT drop no matter what I do ~so I'm hoping this will help!!!!
It IS very rewarding ~~YOU are RIGHT!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

not that anyone really probably cares. BUT I changed my temps..they are accurate..I was temping w/ 2 diff thermo's a wise charting friend told me it's best to stay consistent..So I made the choice to use the BBT temps, NOT the digi temps since I started it mid cycle..which is retar**d~do NOT know what I decided to do that...:dohh: I ALWAYS have grand ideas..
Anyway, Not sure b/c they are ALL pretty low if it's my progesterone...Not sure why it would be..I've BEEN using my cream...Or I'm looking at the positive~it's implant dip!!??!!!! 

Anyway......


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, sorry it took allll day to get back with you...we are enroute from FL to WY and my time on the laptop is sporadic as we drive...anywho, I agree with your wise FF friend. I would stay with BBT thermo for this cycle and start the new thermo *IF* it becomes necessary in a week or so:winkwink: hopefully not though. What is your wise friend saying about your major dip???:happydance:

Tater & Spuggle, you guys have accomplished something so many cannot:thumbup: I have seen so many people try to quit or quit..only to go back:nope: your bodies would write you a big love letter if they could:) Good job for being such strong women:hugs:

As for the cleanse.....I'm starting tomorrow:) It's going to be little challenging to do while traveling, but if I wait, it will throw off the whole cycle:( I want to get it done so we can start TTC next cycle. They strongly advise against TTC while doing this cleanse. I have to admit..THAT'S REALLY HARD FOR ME! but, I want to make my body clean and ready to be safe haven for 9 months. :winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater, sorry it took allll day to get back with you...we are enroute from FL to WY and my time on the laptop is sporadic as we drive...anywho, I agree with your wise FF friend. I would stay with BBT thermo for this cycle and start the new thermo *IF* it becomes necessary in a week or so:winkwink: hopefully not though. What is your wise friend saying about your major dip???:happydance:
> 
> Tater & Spuggle, you guys have accomplished something so many cannot:thumbup: I have seen so many people try to quit or quit..only to go back:nope: your bodies would write you a big love letter if they could:) Good job for being such strong women:hugs:
> 
> As for the cleanse.....I'm starting tomorrow:) It's going to be little challenging to do while traveling, but if I wait, it will throw off the whole cycle:( I want to get it done so we can start TTC next cycle. They strongly advise against TTC while doing this cleanse. I have to admit..THAT'S REALLY HARD FOR ME! but, I want to make my body clean and ready to be safe haven for 9 months. :winkwink:

Ohhh that's OK!!! No biggie:kiss:
Yeah, soooo, I did switch back, which I posted earlier...She didn't say much..she has her bfp so she's not chart stalking anymore..I'd have to say it's SoMeThInG!!!:winkwink: but tomorrow will tell~it should be a major rise..and then I'll be sure it's implant dip:happydance:WHICH...I'm trusting it is....I DO Know~ that 'implant dip' is SOMEWHAT of a myth...I mean it shows on pregnancy AND non preg charts...so we'll see..just keeping my faith in that that I cannot see:flower: and just believing with all my heart this is it..I HONESTLY felt like even if we didn't have :sex: at ALL this cycle it was STILL going to be the month:shrug:SOunds impossible, but NOTHING is IMpossible w/ the Lord!!!!!!and I believe that TOTALLY!!! ((what are YOU saying about my dip???))

So the 8 week/business/leisure trip is all over huh? did it go fast..b/c for me it did!!:haha: So, is the cleanse going to call you into the :loo: every 15min? May make for a LONG trip home :wacko: I'm sure it'll make ya feel better ~YOU and DH!!!! and so what does NOT trying involve when you're NOT allowed to TRY? like KNOW when you'll O so that you can avoid :sex: those 3,4 days.? ugh.I like NOT trying and doing it when ever, but I STILL know when I O...and usually what CD I'm on...Praying for ya girl!!!! keep me posted how it's working and how you feel!!!
:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi ladies! How is everone doing?
Tater: I hope this is your :bfp: this month!!
Sweetlissa : Did I see a :bfp: for you! I sure hope this is your month to girl!!
Dash: I bet you are getting excited about seeing your little ones heart beat! How exciting!!
Saga,Faith,Momma,Ready and to the other ladies that I have missed: How are things going with you ladies? I hope all is well and that you get your :bfp:'s soon!!

Update on me: I go this Friday for my 13 week and 1 day regular OB check up plus my OB doc will check on the subchorionic hemorrhage. I have been bleeding dark and brown blood going on for 4 days. I pray every night that the hemorrhage is resolving its self, that I go on to have a happy, healthy, normal pregnancy and a happy, healthy, full term baby!!! I'll let you ladies know how my check up goes.

:hug: to you all!!


----------



## tatertahelon

HI:hi: TTC!!!! Girl~you have been ON my mind....I was going to PM you..just kept not doing it :shrug:
HOLY MOLY DONUT Shops..13 weeks!!!! that's wonderful!!!! You need to post a pic of your bump again soon ~it's been a while!!!!! 
Have you been on bedrest this WHOLE time??? Oh my sweetie ~~
So, this bleeding,,now what does the doc say about it?? it's NOT harmful to the baby and it's just best if you rest...??? I totally cannot remember what it's from, or WHY it's happening...it's been a while since we've heard from you..and that's OK, my point is, I forget what i had for breakfast, so remembering about a hemmorage...it's nearly impossible..:haha:
Love ya sweetie, I'm SURE you'll have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful miracle to hold up in dedication to the Lord REAL soon!!!!!!
SOOOO glad to hear from you!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

morning girls! thought i would check in today. excuse my terrible punctuation my keyboard isnt working correctly.

hope everyone is doing well! tater- its your month! you have an amazing positive attitude, i love it.

faith- good luck on the fertility cleanse. i totally believe things like that work.

i am sooooo sick, ladies! ive got the worst, earliest bout of morning sickness ive ever had. keeping this pregnancy a secret is becoming quite the chore. but, my ultrasound is in 5 days!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hooray! For MS!!!!!
You just sit back and enjoy that sweetie!!!!!! :hugs2:

Yes, You are right~it IS our month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love it!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and OHhh may I never forget to give thanks EACH day ~for *I* wanted this soo bad..may I not take it for granted..that's my hope for myself...b/c it's easy to just plug along...gotta say, I can't WAIT to have MS!!!!!!!
hheee heee love ya girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Miss ya:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

hi girls. I sure did miss everyone. We had a great time down at the cabin. Got some wonderful news while we were there too. Our house is finished. Yep when we got back today we got the keys. It was an amazing feeling. It wasn't suppost to be done for another few weeks but they got some great weather and got done early. YEAH!!!!!!! :) 
AF came to visit yesterday and she is like something I have never had before. HORRIBLE... But back to vacation the kids loved the hot tub and we played all kinds of games. Watched movies and went hiking. MY BFF went with us to help with the kids seems my hubby just had his surgery. It was a huge help. 
So now that we are home the packing begins. I went to the house today and well I was like a kid in a candy store. I quickly ran through it all becuase the heat wasn't on and my shoes were muddy so I took them off. My feet were freezing. Went into the basement and OMG it took my breath away. 
I will try to catch up on everything I missed.


----------



## sweetlissa

wow TATER.. Look at that chart.. O it's so pretty. .:)


----------



## tatertahelon

LISSA~~~ HOW AWESOME IS THAT????!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS SOOO WONDERFUL I'M JUST GOING TO KEEP GOING W/ THE CAPS!!!!!
I HAVE TO ADMIT, WHEN WE BOUGHT OUR LAND WE WERE ONLY SUPPOSED TO LIVE IN OUR TRAILER A YEAR, MAX, AND NOW IT'S GOING ON 4...AND I JUST CAN IMAGINE THE FEELING YOU MUST HAVE TO KNOW THAT YOUR BRRRAND SPANKING NEW HOUSE IS READY AND WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM A LIL JEALOUS IN A GOOD WAY~YOU COME OFF A GREAT FAM VACA AND FIND OUT YOUR MOVING!!! YAY!!! I'M DOING THE HAPPY DANCE W/ YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YEAH, WADA YA THINK ABOUT THAT CHART EH? I'VE ALWAYS WANTED/DESIRED A PRETTY CHART :winkwink: AND NOW I HAVE ONE!!! GOING TO BE EVEN PRETTIER WHEN IT ENDS IN A BFP...C'MON BFP!!! I TURN 3O THE 11TH SO IT JUST MAY BE THE BEST B-DAY GIFT EVER,(EXCEPT I THINK TATE'S GOING TO GET ME A PURPLE UNICORN PILLOW PET) AND THAT'LL BE A GREAT PRESENT TOO!
MISSED YA GIRL


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you... Yes it was a great feeling. When I put the key in the door I feelt the rush of emotions. I wanted to cry scream (from excitement) jump up and down. After everything my hubby and I have done to get a house. Well wait let me telll ya something. We built 2 TWO brand new houses with a company called Maraonda.. The first time we just kinda sat back and watched them build the house. Knowing that it was going to be ours. Sold our trailer we were in and had to be out by the 1st of April. On March 26th they called and said they couldn't approve the loan (after we had already been told everything was a done deal).. YEAH:( So we quick found a house to move into. We did a lease to purchase. Put down 6,000$ (yep we were stooooooopid). 2 months later went on vacation to Wyoming to visit my family and The people called and said that they were going bankrupt and that there was a good chance we would loose the house. Because of them going bankrupt. We had just done a ton of work to this house including putting on a $5,000 deck and french doors on the back. Painted the whole place. Ok so we lost that... That broke my heart... So we moved into a lil house. Then we moved to the house that we are in now. Built another house with Maraonda. IT looked like the white house with the little picket fence you would see on tv.. AMAZING we did $8,000 worth of work equity. Went on vacation again to wyoming last summer. They called and said that they weren't able to do the loan becuase of us being self employed after yet again we had been told it was a done deal.. 
So yesterday when I got the keys and knew the house was ours... I feelt like a huge weight had been lifted off of me. I feelt like God had finally heard my prayers and opened the door. Thank you God for this. 
This morning I am very greatful. Very emotional. As my hubby and I have walked a very long journey to get to where we are. Thanks for letting me get it all out..


----------



## tatertahelon

WHAT?? that is a CRAzy bunch of events :wacko:
I mean, that's just INSANE...So, yeah, it MUST obviously be MORE than just 'getting a new house'~~~
So, how exactly DOES it work, like a contractor is in the middle of finishing a house TWICE and then the bank says it's NO GOOD...? I mean, wouldn't the contractor be a SMALL bit UNhappy about NoT getting paid?? That's craziness....:growlmad:
I'm super happy for you...YES, God does hear our prayers..and I read this and LOVED it, b/c it's sooo true.." Just b/c life may not go as we had planned~does NOT mean God has failed us" !!! YAY!!! I LOVE that~it's sooo true, and when things come to pass we ALWAYS have to say, YEAH, this truly IS perfect!!! and give the Lord Thanks for HIS better timing!!!!! HEE HEE!!! You are going to be making All the rest of your babies in YOU and DH'S miracle home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How awesome is THAT!!!!!??
:friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

yes we will tater.. :):sex: once AF leaves me..


----------



## spuggle

sweetlissa said:


> hi girls. I sure did miss everyone. We had a great time down at the cabin. Got some wonderful news while we were there too. Our house is finished. Yep when we got back today we got the keys. It was an amazing feeling. It wasn't suppost to be done for another few weeks but they got some great weather and got done early. YEAH!!!!!!! :)
> AF came to visit yesterday and she is like something I have never had before. HORRIBLE... But back to vacation the kids loved the hot tub and we played all kinds of games. Watched movies and went hiking. MY BFF went with us to help with the kids seems my hubby just had his surgery. It was a huge help.
> So now that we are home the packing begins. I went to the house today and well I was like a kid in a candy store. I quickly ran through it all becuase the heat wasn't on and my shoes were muddy so I took them off. My feet were freezing. Went into the basement and OMG it took my breath away.
> I will try to catch up on everything I missed.

:yipee: so glad your house is done, the madness begins now with moving, but it will be sooo worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## spuggle

Tate i had a look at your chart and although they don't make a lot of sense to me it looks great, FX implant on day 6 and temp up from there, looks great. I pray for your :bfp: xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: Welcome back:hugs: wow! what a long journey to your new home. You and your family really deserve this blessing:winkwink: I hope the packing goes smoothly. :thumbup: I hope you have lots of help since dh may not be 100% yet;)

Tater: Just admiring your chart this AM:hugs: Also, I'm glad to hear that your business is going so well. I jumped on Tupperware's website a couple of weeks ago and was amazed at all the new stuff they've added since the last time I bought tupperware..wow! I hope you continue to do well with it!

Dash: I'm sorry the MS has hit so hard...but as well all know, it's a really good sign:hugs: have you tried ginger...tea/crystalized or something of the sort? I've also heard fresh raspberries help (although my sis tried them and said they didn't) I know everyone is different. Also, what about those preggie/preggo pops? I've never tried them but read some women saying they worked great for MS. I usually get MS really bad, too! But I can't WAIT for this time around:thumbup: I'm looking forward to hearing about the U/S appt. on Tuesday:happydance:

TTC: I hope your body is healing:hugs: It's amazing how we think *if we could just get preggers*...but it's really just a new beginning of more prayers to the Lord:winkwink:

HELLO TO ALL MY TR SISTERS:hugs::kiss:


----------



## sweetlissa

I can not believe how quite this board has become.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> I can not believe how quite this board has become.

I know!:cry: I've noticed the same thing and on several other TR threads as well:( It must have something to do with spring. In the winter, most everyone is indoors all day, but once the nice weather starts to show, hibernation is over! I do hope it picks back up. 

Lissa, hows the packing going?

Afm, just arrived home last night..woohoo, no place like home:thumbup: Now starts all the unpacking:( But it's good to be back. Today is day 3 of the cleanse..so far so good! Days 1 & 2 on the road were a little difficult, but now that I'm near a bathroom, I can hit it hard.
I'm not sure what the heck is up with my temp. I think it may have something to do with crossing 2 time zones AND sleeping an extra hour this morning. I'm thinking I'll have FF *disregard* it. If tomorrow is still as crazy, I'll change the disregarded temp back.

Well, time to get busy:) Need to grocery shop and fill-up the empty fridge and then get busy unpacking 9 weeks worth of stuff.

Hoe everyone enjoys the day:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

HI GIRLS!!!!!!!!!
Hooray for home sweet home Faith...That must have been a LONG trip :wacko: at least you don't have to travel w/ toddlers..YET!!!!!!! :winkwink:
I always thought packing was kinda of fun, ya know, getting ready to go somewhere different and fun, but UNpakcing was a diff story BLAH... never fun!!!! But HOME IS WHERE THE HEART is, and after being gone that long..maybe is kind of enjoyable!!!!? You DID have quite a rise there...? Hmmmm.....? 

Hey Lissa, did you get accomplished yesterday w/ getting prepared to move?? Ahhhh EEkkkk how exciting..that's a HUGE moment in a woman's life!!!!!!!!!! 
New house, new babies!!!!!

Thanks Spuggle :flower: Have you received your letter yet?!!?!?!??! Been thinking about that!!!!!
Well, off to help some friends move:wacko: NOT so much looking forward to it, but glad we can be a blessing by helping!!!!
Have a wonderful, lovely day ladies!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## spuggle

Tate no sign of letter, i don't think it's going to come, think i will just have to wait till the 21st.:shrug:

Faith bet you're so glad to be home. :flower:

Sorry been a bit quiet, just been really busy these past few days and as we go on our holiday next week i'm going to be doing someof packing of my own. :happydance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to my OB appt yesterday. The subchorionic hemorrhage is still there. It is 6cm over my cervix. My OB doc said that the baby is holding his or her own. The heart beat on doppler was 170 and on ultrasound it was 150. He said everything is out of our hands and that it is in Gods hands. I go back in two weeks for another ultrasound.So please keep the baby in your prayers!!!!!(and that the hemorrhage goes away) Thank you ladies!!:hug:


----------



## Dash

TTC- I will be praying for you.

Lissa- how exciting that your house is finished!

I swear I have done nothing but sleep and vomit lately. I have got to sleep in the last few days, I take a nap in the middle of the day, and go to bed about 8. It has my mom and husband convinced there are like, 6 babies inside of me...I'm completely unproductive, and lack the energy to even get to the computer! I know its just a first trimester thing. Im grateful everything is going so well so far, and Im pretty confident that with these symptoms my ultrasound is going to be great on Tuesday- hopefully we even get to see the heartbeat.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: sounds like you may need a b12 shot...did you have MS with your other babies??? How about sipping hot ginger tea? have you found ANYTHING that helps? sorry for the misery:hugs:

Lissa: When's your first night sleeping in the house?? Oh, how fun:happydance: I've never lived in a brand new house..you're a blessed family:thumbup:

Tater: What a great gal for helping someone move! Nope:nope: not fun..but I'm sure the folks really appreciate it! When you finish up over there, I think Lissa could probably use a hand:haha:

spuggle: I'm sorry your letter didn't arrive..so cruel :nope: Anymore sunshine in your neck of the woods? We're supposed to have snow here tomorrow which is great:happydance: we've missed that fluffy white stuff:) I think I speak *ONLY* for our family as the rest of the town is ready for spring.

Momma: How are you feeling?! You've got to get yourself up and at 'em..you've got O time right around the corner! I hope you're doing better today:hugs:

TTC: I'm praying for you and your little one:( 2 weeks is a long wait:hugs: did the dr. say WHAT causes this crazy hemorrhage? My sis had it with her 2nd baby...she bled during the 1st tri and thought M/C for sure..but the bleeding stopped and she carried Olivia to full term..only after the placenta was delivered did they discover the hemorrhage...a few days overdue, Olivia weighed only 6 lbs...a little on the small side which they said was due to the hemorrhage. Praying for God's healing touch on your body:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash: sounds like you may need a b12 shot...did you have MS with your other babies??? How about sipping hot ginger tea? have you found ANYTHING that helps? sorry for the misery:hugs:
> 
> Lissa: When's your first night sleeping in the house?? Oh, how fun:happydance: I've never lived in a brand new house..you're a blessed family:thumbup:
> 
> Tater: What a great gal for helping someone move! Nope:nope: not fun..but I'm sure the folks really appreciate it! When you finish up over there, I think Lissa could probably use a hand:haha:
> 
> spuggle: I'm sorry your letter didn't arrive..so cruel :nope: Anymore sunshine in your neck of the woods? We're supposed to have snow here tomorrow which is great:happydance: we've missed that fluffy white stuff:) I think I speak *ONLY* for our family as the rest of the town is ready for spring.
> 
> Momma: How are you feeling?! You've got to get yourself up and at 'em..you've got O time right around the corner! I hope you're doing better today:hugs:
> 
> TTC: I'm praying for you and your little one:( 2 weeks is a long wait:hugs: did the dr. say WHAT causes this crazy hemorrhage? My sis had it with her 2nd baby...she bled during the 1st tri and thought M/C for sure..but the bleeding stopped and she carried Olivia to full term..only after the placenta was delivered did they discover the hemorrhage...a few days overdue, Olivia weighed only 6 lbs...a little on the small side which they said was due to the hemorrhage. Praying for God's healing touch on your body:hugs:

My OB doc did not say what causes this hemorrhages. I'm glad to hear that your sis carryed her baby to full term. I know God has his hands in this, that this hemorrhage will be gone and that I will deliver a happy healthy full term baby in Jesus name!!! Thanks for your prayers!! Take care!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> TTC- I will be praying for you.
> 
> Lissa- how exciting that your house is finished!
> 
> I swear I have done nothing but sleep and vomit lately. I have got to sleep in the last few days, I take a nap in the middle of the day, and go to bed about 8. It has my mom and husband convinced there are like, 6 babies inside of me...I'm completely unproductive, and lack the energy to even get to the computer! I know its just a first trimester thing. Im grateful everything is going so well so far, and Im pretty confident that with these symptoms my ultrasound is going to be great on Tuesday- hopefully we even get to see the heartbeat.

Thanks for the prayers Dash! I hope your MS gets better!! I hope you can see your little ones HB Tuesday! Take care!


----------



## sweetlissa

We are planning on Thursday night. But due to the fact that the professional cleaning lady is on vacation because her son came home from Afganistan. (she will be back on Tuesday). We are only moving lil things. I have the moving crew coming on Thursday. I might have to push it back a day or two.


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater don't stress about your chart it is still different. So just keep on chugging along. Different is good.


----------



## cdnmom11

Finally I have found a forum for me! I had my tubal reversal in early Feb 2011. I had clamps removed and my tubes are 7cm each. I am 38 and feeling a bit panicked that Feb and March didn't work. I know it's early but I feel like I did everything right and I'm so scared that my age is going to make it difficult, if not impossible:( I know, bad attitude but DH and I want this so bad that it feels like a tremendous amount of pressure. Even my kids are asking me "are you pregnant yet?". Sigh....I have three children DS 20, DS 14 and DD 12. I should never have gotten my tubes tied but it took us a long time to take the plunge and get the reversal. I would be so interested in learning about your recovery. I can only find one forum (chapel hill) but you can only post if you had your surgery there. I can't seem to find anything about what I'm experiencing since the surgery. First issue is my puffy tummy. Does this EVER go down? I'm eight weeks post surgery and it's still looks like I have just had a c-section. My lower abdomen is still completely numb and I still have occasional pain twinges. My past ovualation was just awful. Very painful and crampy. Then, 7 dpo, very bad pains and cramps again for two days. I was hoping that I meant I was pregnant but alas, AF came on the 30th, right on time:( Also, after both previous cycles, I had sore nipples immediately after O. THat doesn't ever happen so again, thought I was pregnant. Maybe it's my mind messing with me now that I know I can get pregnant? My friends say I'm overthinking it but I'm not sure how to stop thinking about it? When you pay $5000 for the chance to have a baby, it's pretty much on your mind all the time. I am going to do things a bit differently this month. I will slow down on the bd'ing. Hubby and I were ever single day for a week around ovulation, so worried I would miss the egg. I have read that this is just too much. (thank goodness because it started to feel obligatory!) I will keep up with my pre-natal, fish oil and evening primrose oil but I have also ordered Pre-seed and hubby is taking Fertilaid vitamins. I will also head back to the gym which I have been avoiding since the surgery. Probably deep down hoping I will get pregnant and it won't matter if my pants are tight! Ha, ha, well now my pants are tight and I'm not pregnant so thwww.babyandbump.comambling so I hope I can join this group and offer up my support as well. Fingers crossed to us all!!


----------



## Dash

Welcome! I wouldn't worry if I was you- you are VERY new to TTC, and your body is still fresh from surgery. There are girls here who have been trying various different amounts of time. Have you thought about waiting until your body is completely healed? I know its hard (trust me, I know) but you have to think of it like this- if your still feeling pain, and having even the slightest bit of swelling, your fallopian tubes are still NOT healed and might be swollen also. After paying all that money to have them fixed, it would be terrible to risk them!


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Welcome! I wouldn't worry if I was you- you are VERY new to TTC, and your body is still fresh from surgery. There are girls here who have been trying various different amounts of time. Have you thought about waiting until your body is completely healed? I know its hard (trust me, I know) but you have to think of it like this- if your still feeling pain, and having even the slightest bit of swelling, your fallopian tubes are still NOT healed and might be swollen also. After paying all that money to have them fixed, it would be terrible to risk them!

Thanks Dash. You're probably right, I'm still healing. It's weird because I just assumed I would get pregnant the first try so each day feels like a week. Maybe my body is naturally protecting me from getting preggers until it's ready. This will be my third cycle since the TR so maybe I'll have better luck. Congrats on your pregnancy and thanks for your response. I appreciate it!


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> We are planning on Thursday night. But due to the fact that the professional cleaning lady is on vacation because her son came home from Afganistan. (she will be back on Tuesday). We are only moving lil things. I have the moving crew coming on Thursday. I might have to push it back a day or two.

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny::holly:
THAT........IS...........AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have fun during each and every minute of it sweets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Tater don't stress about your chart it is still different. So just keep on chugging along. Different is good.

Actually, I'm nOt:winkwink:
I'm hoping it's TWINS!!!!!! :haha: but no for real, I am!!!! I don't know how twin implant works for ONE sec..but in my ~wada they call me~blind optimism~that's what I'm expecting:thumbup:

Funny how I'm STARTING to see a pattern which is making me wonder WHAT THE HECK...but on the nights I USE the Progesterone cream my temp is LOWER and when I SKIP nights~it's HIGHER...Strrrange~I thought it would be opposite of that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????:shrug: I'm full of Joy!!!!! so it's ALL good!!!!
:hug: and :dust: :friends:

since there's NEVER TMI~I got some severe PB poops...Hooolllllyyyy


----------



## tatertahelon

cdnmom11 said:


> Finally I have found a forum for me! I had my tubal reversal in early Feb 2011. I had clamps removed and my tubes are 7cm each. I am 38 and feeling a bit panicked that Feb and March didn't work. I know it's early but I feel like I did everything right and I'm so scared that my age is going to make it difficult, if not impossible:( I know, bad attitude but DH and I want this so bad that it feels like a tremendous amount of pressure. Even my kids are asking me "are you pregnant yet?". Sigh....I have three children DS 20, DS 14 and DD 12. I should never have gotten my tubes tied but it took us a long time to take the plunge and get the reversal. I would be so interested in learning about your recovery. I can only find one forum (chapel hill) but you can only post if you had your surgery there. I can't seem to find anything about what I'm experiencing since the surgery. First issue is my puffy tummy. Does this EVER go down? I'm eight weeks post surgery and it's still looks like I have just had a c-section. My lower abdomen is still completely numb and I still have occasional pain twinges. My past ovualation was just awful. Very painful and crampy. Then, 7 dpo, very bad pains and cramps again for two days. I was hoping that I meant I was pregnant but alas, AF came on the 30th, right on time:( Also, after both previous cycles, I had sore nipples immediately after O. THat doesn't ever happen so again, thought I was pregnant. Maybe it's my mind messing with me now that I know I can get pregnant? My friends say I'm overthinking it but I'm not sure how to stop thinking about it? When you pay $5000 for the chance to have a baby, it's pretty much on your mind all the time. I am going to do things a bit differently this month. I will slow down on the bd'ing. Hubby and I were ever single day for a week around ovulation, so worried I would miss the egg. I have read that this is just too much. (thank goodness because it started to feel obligatory!) I will keep up with my pre-natal, fish oil and evening primrose oil but I have also ordered Pre-seed and hubby is taking Fertilaid vitamins. I will also head back to the gym which I have been avoiding since the surgery. Probably deep down hoping I will get pregnant and it won't matter if my pants are tight! Ha, ha, well now my pants are tight and I'm not pregnant so thwww.babyandbump.comambling so I hope I can join this group and offer up my support as well. Fingers crossed to us all!!

Welcome:hi: !!! Glad to have you apart of our lil TR family:hugs:

Honestly~you will DO whatever you are going to do...but I would say wait for a while...Dash waited and waited and her 1st mo got her bfp!!! and really, disappointed after 2 mo..don't let that get you down, I'd honestly think it's MORE of a blessing than disappointment..like you said, maybe your body is protecting you from it ATM...??!! 
I got my bfp 1st cycle after TR and it didn't stick and neither did the 4 after it, so honestly, it's better to NOT see that bfp and lose than it is to SEE the bfp and go through the loss of MC...:hugs:
There's been MANY TR girls, some here and some on other threads that HAVE gotten their sticky miracles!!! so there's TONS of hope!!!! 
This is the 14th mo of TTC, ALTHOUGH DH and I haven't actually TRIED for the last 2...Jan was HSG month and this is our BFP month!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!! My best advice(take it or leave it:winkwink:) is take some time away from TRYING and get to know your body~when you O, what your CM is like during your O, when do you BD during O..??.that kind of stuff....I WISH I would have gotten to know myself before trying to MAKE SOMEONE ELSE!!!!
I'm temping NOW, which is fine and dandy, but it would just be soooo much nicer to have already HAD that info/knowledge!!!
May you be blessed!! and glad to have you here where there's AS MUCH positivity as possible and NEVER TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome cdnmom11:hugs:

It's great to have new TR sisters join the thread!!! Don't lose hope! The type of ligation you HAD, is one of the most successful to reverse! 7 cm of tube is fantastic, too:thumbup:

I think we all thought we would get preggers right away..since that's how we did it before:winkwink: but NOPE! It's a journey..but there are many success stories:) I had my TR 11/12/10, kinda started TTC in Dec, and then REALLY tried Jan-Mar..no bfp though:(. This month Dh and I are doing a fertility cleanse, so we're *technically* not trying this month. I would certainly encourage you to temp, if that's not something you're doing already. www.FertilityFriend.com is GREAT for this! Temping will help you see exactly when you're ovulating. I had to chuckle when you mentioned that your kids have already been asking..are you pregnant yet? Mine do the very same thing...expecially my 13 y.o....whenever I'm tired or hungry or just about ANYTHING..he'll say "mom, isn't that a sign of pregnancy??" They want another sibling so bad:) I've got a cheerleading squad coming along side of me:)

It will happen:thumbup: don't lose hope:)

Just as a bit of encouragement for ALL of us..my TR dr. (Sanchez in Clearwater, FL) is currently caring for a TR lady who is well into her pregnancy..everything is going great and she is...get ready.....54!!!!!! WOW, huh? We've all got PLENTY of time in light of that women's story:)

Hope everyone else is having a great Sunday:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

welcome to the group. If you have any ?'s feel free to ask


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11: I also wanted to mention that I had THE WORST AF..second cycle after the TR. I had such severe cramping and a deep, throbbing pain in my ovary area for 2 full days..it was horrid!!! Like you, I was sure I must be PG since I was experiencing unusual pre-AF symptoms. But NOPE they were just getting me ready for a horrid visit from AF. The next cycle was just the same!! Terrible, terrible cramping...next cycle was a little better and this last cycle I just finished was WAAAAYYY better. Even my usual heavy flow was not like normal. I didn't have the deep throbbing ovary pains and cramps. I hope the same thing will happen for you...it must just take our bodies that long to adjust to the *new* us:hugs: (just wanted to let you know..you're not alone:flower:)


----------



## cdnmom11

Welcome:hi: !!! Glad to have you apart of our lil TR family:hugs:

Honestly~you will DO whatever you are going to do...but I would say wait for a while...Dash waited and waited and her 1st mo got her bfp!!! and really, disappointed after 2 mo..don't let that get you down, I'd honestly think it's MORE of a blessing than disappointment..like you said, maybe your body is protecting you from it ATM...??!! 
I got my bfp 1st cycle after TR and it didn't stick and neither did the 4 after it, so honestly, it's better to NOT see that bfp and lose than it is to SEE the bfp and go through the loss of MC...:hugs:
There's been MANY TR girls, some here and some on other threads that HAVE gotten their sticky miracles!!! so there's TONS of hope!!!! 
This is the 14th mo of TTC, ALTHOUGH DH and I haven't actually TRIED for the last 2...Jan was HSG month and this is our BFP month!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!! My best advice(take it or leave it:winkwink:) is take some time away from TRYING and get to know your body~when you O, what your CM is like during your O, when do you BD during O..??.that kind of stuff....I WISH I would have gotten to know myself before trying to MAKE SOMEONE ELSE!!!!
I'm temping NOW, which is fine and dandy, but it would just be soooo much nicer to have already HAD that info/knowledge!!!
May you be blessed!! and glad to have you here where there's AS MUCH positivity as possible and NEVER TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks very much Tater, I appreciate the advice and after reading the welcome posts, I felt kind of ridiculous, complaining already. I guess it's just because we have been talking about it for so long and then finally starting the journey to get tested and have the surgery, it feels like I've been thinking about TTC forever. I will definitely chill out and let what is meant to happen, happen. I ordered a basal thermometer and will try temping though I must admit, it seems overwhelming. Maybe next month. I did use OPK's my last cycle and it was neat to have confirmation that I was ovulating. I may have missed it but did you say you got your BFP this month?? That's fantastic news and I wish you many blessings in your pregancy!


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Welcome cdnmom11:hugs:
> 
> It's great to have new TR sisters join the thread!!! Don't lose hope! The type of ligation you HAD, is one of the most successful to reverse! 7 cm of tube is fantastic, too:thumbup:
> 
> I think we all thought we would get preggers right away..since that's how we did it before:winkwink: but NOPE! It's a journey..but there are many success stories:) I had my TR 11/12/10, kinda started TTC in Dec, and then REALLY tried Jan-Mar..no bfp though:(. This month Dh and I are doing a fertility cleanse, so we're *technically* not trying this month. I would certainly encourage you to temp, if that's not something you're doing already. www.FertilityFriend.com is GREAT for this! Temping will help you see exactly when you're ovulating. I had to chuckle when you mentioned that your kids have already been asking..are you pregnant yet? Mine do the very same thing...expecially my 13 y.o....whenever I'm tired or hungry or just about ANYTHING..he'll say "mom, isn't that a sign of pregnancy??" They want another sibling so bad:) I've got a cheerleading squad coming along side of me:)
> 
> It will happen:thumbup: don't lose hope:)
> 
> Just as a bit of encouragement for ALL of us..my TR dr. (Sanchez in Clearwater, FL) is currently caring for a TR lady who is well into her pregnancy..everything is going great and she is...get ready.....54!!!!!! WOW, huh? We've all got PLENTY of time in light of that women's story:)
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great Sunday:hugs:

Thank you Faith. Your fertility cleanse sounds very interesting! That's also unreal about the 54yr old. Geez, I don't think I will be wanting to have a baby that late but to each his own;) I have had to ask my daughter to stop reminding me when I'm fertile because it's weird! She's hilarious. She's so interested in the science of it all. Last week, I got home from work and she said "I'm sorry mom, I'm sure you're disappointed". I asked what she was talking about and she said " I looked at your calendar and I know you got your period". Sigh... Again, thanks for your note and good luck to you!


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> cdnmom11: I also wanted to mention that I had THE WORST AF..second cycle after the TR. I had such severe cramping and a deep, throbbing pain in my ovary area for 2 full days..it was horrid!!! Like you, I was sure I must be PG since I was experiencing unusual pre-AF symptoms. But NOPE they were just getting me ready for a horrid visit from AF. The next cycle was just the same!! Terrible, terrible cramping...next cycle was a little better and this last cycle I just finished was WAAAAYYY better. Even my usual heavy flow was not like normal. I didn't have the deep throbbing ovary pains and cramps. I hope the same thing will happen for you...it must just take our bodies that long to adjust to the *new* us:hugs: (just wanted to let you know..you're not alone:flower:)

THanks for this. I definitely have had two of the weirdest cycles. Ovulating and AF. Terrible:(


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> welcome to the group. If you have any ?'s feel free to ask

Thanks Lissa. I hope it doesn't sound creepy but I have read some of the previous posts and I'm so sorry for all you have gone through. I wish you all the best!


----------



## sweetlissa

Well ladies moving day began yesterday. And can I just say it was wonderful. I am sore and very tired (even after sleeping for 9 hours). But yesterday my heart was broken. While moving we had to carry the baby crib in. And I know its been a month. But I couldn't help but think just for that moment about the what if's. I also realized that moving is for the birds and I am getting to old to be running up and down stairs with boxes. I would sit them at the top of the stairs and the guys would take them down. I feelt horrible for doing so. But I had a 3 yr old with me and I have to say my back is still hurting from the ectopic. So moving to our new house is great. But I can't wait to be done. 
O and this month I am not temping OPKing or anything. We are avoiding this month all together. Vegas is next month LOL...


----------



## spuggle

Welcome Mom11, i'm gonna call you that as it's easier to remember lol, these guys on here are great, they are a fantastic support network, it's all a bit scarey when you've had your reversal and you need someone who's in the same boat as you, well you have found us, every single one of us understands what you are going through. :hugs:

Faith the sun has gone for us, we are back to the dull cloudy cold weather :cry: How's that cleanse going are you feeling better for it already ??

Lissa, so you'll be on the move very soon. :thumbup:

Dash u/s is getting very close now, can't wait for pics. xx

Momma is all well ? you've been a bit quiet. :hugs:

Ready Hi hun hope you are well.

Hi to everyone i have missed too. xxx

Afm, AF got me today so here goes cycle 12, well at least until i get my results anyway, still no sign of that letter. :nope:


----------



## spuggle

Hi girls, just to let you know i have just phoned about my results and they have given them to me over the phone.

Unfortunately the tube that could be reversed is blocked there was no dye passing through at all so I have come to the end of my ttc journey. xxx


----------



## tatertahelon

SPUGGLE: THis is what *I* trust in and wanted to share w/ you :hugs:

"God is able to do infinitely MORE than all we ask of IMAGINE" Ephesians 3:20

NOW, don't take that from me, I DIDN'T say it~~
but I'm STILL praying for you and I will continue to do so. The sun will shine again just for YOU!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Well ladies moving day began yesterday. And can I just say it was wonderful. I am sore and very tired (even after sleeping for 9 hours). But yesterday my heart was broken. While moving we had to carry the baby crib in. And I know its been a month. But I couldn't help but think just for that moment about the what if's. I also realized that moving is for the birds and I am getting to old to be running up and down stairs with boxes. I would sit them at the top of the stairs and the guys would take them down. I feelt horrible for doing so. But I had a 3 yr old with me and I have to say my back is still hurting from the ectopic. So moving to our new house is great. But I can't wait to be done.
> O and this month I am not temping OPKing or anything. We are avoiding this month all together. Vegas is next month LOL...

Awww Lissa:hugs:

And, I wanted to say that should this not turn out nicely, that I WAS going to finish up my membership w/ FF, BUt I'm NOT, I'm tossing my thermo out the window and OPK's will be a thing of the past and I WILL NOT insert my finger into my vagaygay EVER again~EVER~I think it's a fresh Idea for us~you've been temping for LONG time and I've been doing it enough to know I'm sick of it~:haha:
You just focus on the happyness of your move sweetie!!!!! there really IS so much MORE goodness than sadness isn't there~? I believe you'll fill that house and it won't take you long to do so!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course, that's just MY opinion!!!!! Love to you sweets!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Dash

Spuggle :hugs: Im so sorry your are feeling what you must be feeling right now. 

Tater- I will continue to wait patiently for you to get that BFP this month, LOL. But, its a hard wait. :winkwink:


I am heading to urgent care today to get some meds- I have 4 kids during the day, and I simply CANNOT function. My ultrasound is tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

spuggle said:


> Hi girls, just to let you know i have just phoned about my results and they have given them to me over the phone.
> 
> Unfortunately the tube that could be reversed is blocked there was no dye passing through at all so I have come to the end of my ttc journey. xxx

Spuggle: I know I've mentioned it before..but read some of the info on this site about blocked tubes https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com ...when the site comes up, look on the left column for "fertility solutions"..right below that is *blocked fellopian tubes*

:hugs:I'm so sorry for yet another set back:cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Spuggle :hugs: Im so sorry your are feeling what you must be feeling right now.
> 
> Tater- I will continue to wait patiently for you to get that BFP this month, LOL. But, its a hard wait. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I am heading to urgent care today to get some meds- I have 4 kids during the day, and I simply CANNOT function. My ultrasound is tomorrow :thumbup:

Oh Dash, I'm sorry you're struggling so badly:( I can't wait to hear how the US goes tomorrow!!!


----------



## spuggle

Faith thank you, i will look at it but they will have healed back together after surgery, i think the only thing that would re-open them is surgery again and i'm not up for that. xx thank you again


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Spuggle :hugs: Im so sorry your are feeling what you must be feeling right now.
> 
> Tater- I will continue to wait patiently for you to get that BFP this month, LOL. But, its a hard wait. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I am heading to urgent care today to get some meds- I have 4 kids during the day, and I simply CANNOT function. My ultrasound is tomorrow :thumbup:

:hugs:NON functionality is NOT good, and w/ 4 kids, REALLY suck-y :nope:

What kind of meds will they give you?

Thanks girl!!! it IS a hard wait!!!:haha:


----------



## mommax3

hi guys I have been without my computer for a few days it had a virus and I could'nt even use it anymore, but im back now later I will have to read back to catch up :) 
spuggle Im sooooo sorry hun lots and lots of hugs


----------



## mommax3

mom11 welcome :) 
sweets congrats on the move!!!!! super exciting :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Thinking of you today Dash:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater when r u going to test?


----------



## spuggle

Looking forward to the scan pic Dash.

How's everyone else ??

I might be out but i will still be around, checking on you ladies and hoping and praying you get your dream, every single one of you.

:dust: to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello girls:hugs: 

How's everyone feeling today?

Dash, I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. 

Momma, glad to see you back..was getting a little worried that you'd left us:( HEY, today's O day, eh? 

Spuggle, I'm glad you're sticking around:hugs: miracles DO happen girl:)

Tater, it's getting close:happydance:

Lissa, just 2 more days until you're sleeping in your new house, right? How exciting!!! sorry your back is giving you problems:(


----------



## mommax3

spuggle im glad your sticking around too :) I feel like we have alot of stuff to talk about besides baby making :) 
faith hows your cleanse going? yeah today or yesterday will be the big o day! I had a butt load of ewcm yesterday so im hoping thats a good sign I only had that one other time since ttc. Im really relaxed this month its great i feel like a new woman :) are you guys ttc this month or just letting what happens happen since your doing the cleanse?


----------



## tatertahelon

Hi Girls!!!
I got a SUPER faint BFP just now, The thing is, now I'm sad I tested...because all my SUPER faint bfp's have ALWAYS turned into a chemical...and now I just wish I wouldn't have tested so I wouldn't have known...
AARRGGG, I mean, MAYBE it won't, but it's just happened WAY too many times before...that as soon as I saw it, I was like :cry: oHhhh boy~
we'll see, I will test again tomorrow w/ FMU

I'm sleepy so going to hit the hay early...

:hug:


----------



## Dash

My scan was GREAT! baby is in the right spot, and the heart was beating perfectly! Cant upload any pics right now but I just wanted to update.

Tater- DO NOT forge those conversations we had about having faith :) YOU KNOW this is your month- dont start to doubt, you know the root of doubt and sadness.


----------



## tatertahelon

YAY!!! :yipee:
That's OSOOOOOO great you got to see heartbeat!!!!!!
Hooray!!!!

I know, it's just what the NORM seems to be...I'm doing my best!!!!! Not through my strength but through His!!!!!!

:friends:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: PTL!!!!! YOU HAVE BEEN BLESSED GIRL :happydance: Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful....:hugs:

Tater: OH MY GOSH!!!! A faint BFP is GREEAAATTT because it turns into a DARK BFP...silly girl:happydance: PTL!!!:dance:


----------



## Dash

Yeah, don't you remember me saying I had a ghost line on the stick for 2 days before I even considered it a faint BFP? And it turned into an actual BABY. All faint tests turn into BFP'S!


----------



## sweetlissa

:happydance:Yeah for both of you
Dash that is wonderful that baby is in the right place and the hb was there.
Tater Don't you doubt yourself. You didn't use FMU so it is going to be light. I hope it is darker tomorrow. I just know this is your month. Praying for a sticky lil bean.. :):bfp::dust:


----------



## mommax3

yay! congrats tater dont be sad its great news!!!!
dash what wonderful news perfect baby in the perfect spot :)
what is ptl? im lost and out of the loop


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> yay! congrats tater dont be sad its great news!!!!
> dash what wonderful news perfect baby in the perfect spot :)
> what is ptl? im lost and out of the loop

Praise the Lord:dance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Wellllll, Dash, NO, I don't remember you having ghost lines...I remember you using wondfo and saying there was a faint line~but the next morning like before the sun even came up you had your for sure BFP!!!!!!! YAY!!!!

I am NOT going to get crappy or down, It's just that I've had this before , THREE times to be exact and then it always turned into being a chemical..A stinking loss...I honestly don't know if I'll test tomorrow for real, I know it'll kill you all, but by the time af SHOULD come I'll forget what the test looked like and it'll be easy enough to talk myself out of was it really even there...BUT, if I keep testing and keep seeing faint lines, and then af comes ~ well, that won't be good, I still have my eye on Him and that's what matters. I think I should wait to let it be a true b-day gift, that's what I had planned all along and my chart started getting the best of me...ARG..I'm DONE temping, I'm not even temping tomorrow...Either way this cycle is over, it ends in baby!! OR af and I already said NOT temping anymore....

I love ya girls..thanks for being you!!!!
and Dash~I WANNA be bump buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dash

We will be, for sure! I just know it :)


----------



## spuggle

Dash so glad all went well and you got to see the heartbeat, how many weeks areyou then ?? x x

Tate, praying for you girl, this is your month !!! :hugs:

Momma we do have stuff to chat about apart from ttc, you've all been wonderful to me during my journey and i'll be here for all of you. xx


----------



## sweetlissa

Tater.... Did you test :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, how's your day going? :flower:

Spuggle, remind me...where are you going for your holiday and when do you leave? I hope it somewhere really warm:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

Phew, girls, SOMETHING mental for me to see lines on a HPT..
I feel SOOOOO fine until....then once I see those lines it hits me....:haha:

I've felt icky today...and CAN NOT wake up..this is THE 1st that I've been awake today~I HAVE to be now though, it's soccer:football: time...Ohhhh WHY does it have to be soccer~I love soccer, but today I'd just like to sleep...:sleep:
YAWN

I'm DONE temping, I didn't temp today, and I didn't POAS...just so ya'll know... I have 2 MORE HPT's in the cupboard, but I'm waiting:coffee:..waiting to see a DARK 2nd line~I want it to be like THE best b-day gift ever..

OK sweets TR girls..I gots to scoot...I HAVE to peel myself off my back or I'll NEVER make it in time...Oh my hair is standing straight up, I have sweaters on my teeth, I STINK, and if you could see my attire~this IS NOT a roll outta bed and go kinda day:nope:

Dash, STILL SUUUPER psyched about you and that lil miracle..SO Glad you got to see heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How far along are you...?
:friends: LOVE


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh, have you guys ever watched "FISH HOOKS" It's on Disney..

Anyway, it CA-RACKS me UP !!!!! SERIOUSLY I'd recommend it to you~for a GREAT laugh!!!
There isn't ONE episode that WOULDN'T make you LOL Me and DH watch it after the kids go to bed(the new episodes he missed through the day!)My sweet Tate has it on for him and his bro! He's gotten them juice, a banana and a funny show while mommy doesn't realize she exists...OOPS!!!!
Anyway, Fish hooks on disney! :thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Spuggle- where ya goin? 

Oh yes I love love love Fish Hooks! There are quite a few Disney shows that I really don't mind watching- Ive been known to watch Wizards of Waverly Place by myself, or just me and DH. I also like Good Luck Charlie. 

I think Im 6 weeks...5 days? I should get a ticker!

I started Zofran today, and it doesn't make me feel normal, but it makes me able to make a PB&J sandwich for the kids without throwing up on the counter. Im waiting to hear from my OB about my ultra sound, but I imagine they are in no hurry since there was not really anything abnormal on it.


----------



## sweetlissa

1 more night in the old house. I am beat. I bet I sleep good tonight. But I bet I sleep even better tomorrow. WHY O WHY do we have so much stuff. Stuff we never use. I am getting rid of so much. I had no idea I had so much food put up in my cuboards. So I am taking it to the food pantry. IT HAS TO GO and I have taken 9 bags of clothes to the Salvation Army. And I am still not done. Moving Company will be here at 9 A.M. I can't believe it. I think I am still in shock.. 
Today my mother in law came over ( she is not a very supporative person) Said that she didn't like our house. Isn't she nice.. And my sister in Law said she didn't like the color I picked for the walls. Good thing they are my walls I wanted to say.. Jealousy is not a good thing. And I know that is all that it is. 
Tater i would be very cautious. My tests were dark very dark and I still had an ectopic. So please be very careful. I hope this is a sticky bean


----------



## mommax3

yay sweets its moving day you must be sooo excited!!!
tater Im so stoked for you girl cant wait for you to test again, your pma really worked :)
dash congrats on everything being wonderful :)
hi to everyone else it seems its very quiet in here these days


----------



## spuggle

Faith, Dash i'm going a place called devon, it's still in uk but south of england so should be a bit warmer.

We go on Saturday for 7 days. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hurray for moving day Lissa:happydance: Be sure to take photos of your first night in the new house:thumbup: It's too bad that you MIL and SIL couldn't have been happy for you and share in the joy. You're right! Jealousy is an ugly, ugly thing:nope: DON'T let it get you down!

Spuggle, I'll have to google Devon:) I've never heard of it. What do you do while you're there? I hope you have a WONDERFUL time!!! Take pictures that you can post for us:happydance:

Momma, it really has gotten quiet in here:cry:...I hope this thread doesn't totally die out:nope:...it's really hard to find other TR gals. Do you have any big plans for the weekend?

Tater, how are you feeling? Still so tired? Are you taking your pollen? I could back and look, but I'm too lazy;)..so I'll ask again, WHEN IS YOUR BIRTHDAY? :hugs:

Saga...if you read this anymore....COOOOMMMMEEEEE BAAAAAACK! Update us on how you're doing! Do you have a set date for the IVF?:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Spuggle- where ya goin?
> 
> Oh yes I love love love Fish Hooks! There are quite a few Disney shows that I really don't mind watching- Ive been known to watch Wizards of Waverly Place by myself, or just me and DH. I also like Good Luck Charlie.
> 
> I think Im 6 weeks...5 days? I should get a ticker!
> 
> I started Zofran today, and it doesn't make me feel normal, but it makes me able to make a PB&J sandwich for the kids without throwing up on the counter. Im waiting to hear from my OB about my ultra sound, but I imagine they are in no hurry since there was not really anything abnormal on it.

hahaha THIS kills me!!!:haha: I'm NOT sure what it is, but I LOL~I LOL so spontaneously that I scared DH right outta his seat!!!!:haha:

Love this girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hurray for moving day Lissa:happydance: Be sure to take photos of your first night in the new house:thumbup: It's too bad that you MIL and SIL couldn't have been happy for you and share in the joy. You're right! Jealousy is an ugly, ugly thing:nope: DON'T let it get you down!
> 
> Spuggle, I'll have to google Devon:) I've never heard of it. What do you do while you're there? I hope you have a WONDERFUL time!!! Take pictures that you can post for us:happydance:
> 
> Momma, it really has gotten quiet in here:cry:...I hope this thread doesn't totally die out:nope:...it's really hard to find other TR gals. Do you have any big plans for the weekend?
> 
> Tater, how are you feeling? Still so tired? Are you taking your pollen? I could back and look, but I'm too lazy;)..so I'll ask again, WHEN IS YOUR BIRTHDAY? :hugs:
> 
> Saga...if you read this anymore....COOOOMMMMEEEEE BAAAAAACK! Update us on how you're doing! Do you have a set date for the IVF?:hugs:

Hi Faith:flower:
Yep, I AM still taking pollen, but it's beginning to gag me:nope: UGH, it's been a few days now, but I've been into smoothies and milkshakes~we make our own and I add the pollen in..IT STILL taints the flavor, but it's WAY more bearable than in tea or ANYTHING else for that matter. I think Tahelon will grow up liking it, b/c he's sooo tiny and I mix it in his stuff and he doesn't throw a fuss, but TATE KNOWS~I'll put like 3 grains in his shake and he's like I smell pollen :haha::haha: I MEAN, the Kid SMELLS it before he drinks it..? REALLY, THREE grains and he can SMELL it?? so he's not been taking it....
my 30th is mon, the 11th...I will test again on the 9th:winkwink:
YES, I"M SOOOO tired, I hate it..I feel like I don't exist and my kids are doing their kid thing...AHhhh, tate is REALLY awesome, he should be 7, or 8 and is only 4, but still NOT fair to them that I'm drowling all over myself and can't open my eyes..It'll pass and I know it and I vowed to enjoy EVERY part of pregnancy from here on out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How's your cleanse going? do you feel CLEAN?!!!!!
Looking for a BFP next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! which really isn't THAT far away:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

spuggle said:


> Faith, Dash i'm going a place called devon, it's still in uk but south of england so should be a bit warmer.
> 
> We go on Saturday for 7 days. xx

Have FUN in Devon Spuggle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Warm sounds good to ME!!!!!!!!
I hope you can relax and have a great time w/ your family for the FULL 7 days!!! We'll miss you and be glad to hear all about it when you get back!!!!!!
:hug:
Do you still have an appt on the 21st?


----------



## mommax3

spuggle have lots of fun :) it will be so nice to get away and just enjoy your family
Faith we have alot of stuff to do outside to get our house where it needs to be when we put our home up last year we lost all our grass and its just a hot mess out there from all the rain, soooo we have to plant more seed,do our walkway and get a load of mulch for the landscaping not to mention my hubby is putting up a fence for our garden and were getting some farm animals so he needs to get that all set umm what else lol 2 garages are yet to be built and did I mention my best friend and I are opening a preschool in my basement and all the sheetrock flooring and bathroom need to get done!!!! aaahhhh so much work I will never have fun time lol I cant say it bothers me though I like staying busy and by the end of the summer everything will be perfect!!!
Tater so you are preggo? im confused lol im a little slow sometime hehehe did you go to the dr? im sure you answered these questions sorry
dash girl are you feeling any better today?


----------



## Dash

SoooOOooo. I just got call about my ultrasound, and apparently I have a subchorionic hematoma (I believe the same thing TTC has). I also had one with my last pregnancy, and it reabsorbed and everything was just fine by 12 weeks- its just frustrating, that its happening again, and I get to worry AGAIN about something that seems scary but will probably end up being nothing.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, oh my goodness! It just doesn't end with getting preggers does it:nope: We'll keep the prayers coming for you and little one:hugs: did you say that you babysit someone's kiddos during the day? Will this condition require bed rest? Take really good care of yourself:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

No bed rest, but no exercise. Unless i start to bleed i really think that this will probably just fix itself like it did for me last time- I didn't even have bleeding last time, it just reabsorbed back into my uterus.

HOWEVER, if Congress doesn't approve the military spending bill...I might be screwed for health care. And that would make me one very unhappy pregnant US citizen!


----------



## spuggle

Faith devon is on the south coast of the uk, as i live inland we don't see the sea side very often so that will be nice, there is also lots for the kids to do there, kids clubs, swimming etc, it will be lovely.

Dash sorry about the set back but as you've had it before with no problems i'm sure all will be fine :hugs:

Lissa i can't believe what your MIL and SIL said to you, how rude !!!!

Momma it is a bit quiet on here and i too am guily of not being around as much but i have been sorting what to pack for our hols. 

Tate, hope when you test you get a nice dark :bfp: xx


----------



## mommax3

oh dash faith is right it just doesnt seem to end with getting preggo! I hope it goes just the way it did with your last pregnancy and I too will keep you in my prayers


----------



## sweetlissa

We stayed our first night in the house last night. I sleept like a baby. I haven't sleept that good in weeks. Now to the lil things at the old house and unpacking at the new house. I love my new home.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> We stayed our first night in the house last night. I sleept like a baby. I haven't sleept that good in weeks. Now to the lil things at the old house and unpacking at the new house. I love my new home.

:happydance: so exciting i know the feeling of all the small things though enjoy your busy day


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> spuggle have lots of fun :) it will be so nice to get away and just enjoy your family
> Faith we have alot of stuff to do outside to get our house where it needs to be when we put our home up last year we lost all our grass and its just a hot mess out there from all the rain, soooo we have to plant more seed,do our walkway and get a load of mulch for the landscaping not to mention my hubby is putting up a fence for our garden and were getting some farm animals so he needs to get that all set umm what else lol 2 garages are yet to be built and did I mention my best friend and I are opening a preschool in my basement and all the sheetrock flooring and bathroom need to get done!!!! aaahhhh so much work I will never have fun time lol I cant say it bothers me though I like staying busy and by the end of the summer everything will be perfect!!!
> Tater so you are preggo? im confused lol im a little slow sometime hehehe did you go to the dr? im sure you answered these questions sorry
> dash girl are you feeling any better today?

Wow! You are a BUSY girl! Landscaping is so much work and yet so rewarding:) What kind of farm animals are you getting? That sounds like so much fun! (and work;)) I'm sure your kids are going to LOVE it! It's so good for kids to have those responsibilities of taking care of animals and outside chores...keeps them from vegging out on the TV or video games! We would love to have some animals and land..we live in town:( I have the book Backyard Homestead and we have all loved reading through it:) 

And wow! a preschool!!!! that's a huge undertaking! Will you be teaching as well or just providing the facility? Sounds like a busy next few months for you and your family:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, praying for your BFP tomorrow:happydance: and know that whatever the day holds is in God's hands:hugs: 

Spuggle, have a super, duper fun and relaxing trip:hugs: I can't wait to hear about it when you return!!!

Good night to all my TR sisters:hugs: I hope the sun shines for everyone tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

Well girls..my suuper faint bfp turned into A SUPER heavy af :(
EARLY to boot..
Guess it was not yesterday, the day before...(my puter was down yesterday)at like 4am I woke up w/ CRAZY belly pains and realized I had bled ALL over. I had to change bed, pants, Ahhh, was a mess...I ended up just laying on the couch ALL day yesterday..was a super rainy day(i love the rain) and I could feel blood running out just laying~standing up it was gushing...
IDK what the deal is/was...but it is what it is..I wish I NEVER would have POAS the day I did to see that faint bfp~maybe it wasn't even there...? IT WAS super faint..

So, I'm out for a 2011 baby..but it's OK...I know that in and through all of this I am growing....long suffering WILL be rewarded...Of course I wonder WHAT the heck He's waiting on but I know it's best~whatever it is...
I'm choosing to keep my PMA and give thanks to the Lord for He is good and just and true...I will not allow myself to fall into a 6pk and cigarette slump(which is what I've done before)

I AM totally FULLY done TTC..No more temping, charting, tracking, OPK'ing, remembering and scheduling sex around a certain time....i was like 1.5 days early so I doubt I'll even remember when I started...

I will continue to focus on what I have and be thankful and grateful for it ALL ~rather than what I DON'T have YET~I've been through just about EVERY emotion on this journey and I'm tired of being emotional...:haha:

I love you all my TR sisters!! I continue to pray for us and believe in the power of it!!!

:hug: :friends: :dust:


----------



## mommax3

Tater Im sooo sorry hun :( I know how you feel and that why I gave all that up too and to be honest I feel so good about it :) usually im ss like crazy and today im focusing on what we are going to do with this beautiful day!! God will bless us all when the time is right and no matter how much we temp or opk it wont speed things up so we might as well enjoy our life in the mean time :) Keep up your great PMA and faith


----------



## FaithHopeLove

aahhhh Tater:cry:, I'm really, really sorry, girl. I thought this was your month for sure:nope: 

Stay strong:hugs:it will happen for you, I'm 100% certain it will:thumbup: I've seen several BFPs lately in another TR group, and these women have been trying for up to 3 years. I know we don't want to wait that long, but just because it doesn't happen right away doesn't mean it won't happen. I know you've been trying for 14 months. You've been so strong! I look at many of the BnB TR ladies and it seems that right about 6 mo. is the breaking point when people feel like giving up. You've hung in there and I KNOW it's going to pay off for you:) Rest up and then pick yourself back up and move forward. I'm so glad that spring/summer is right around the corner! I think everyone needs some time outdoors, sunshine, yard work, picnics, bbqs, vacations and park days:thumbup: 

Since everyone has pretty much moved to a NTNP mode, let's not abandon the thread....we can just talk about what's going on in our lives:football:

Afm, I plan to finish my membership with FF and then quit temping. I think I have one more month left...also, when the opks run out..I don't plan to order anymore of those either. It's amazing how God made our bodies give off signals when O time is near..like EWCM! Think of the money we'll all save:thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

sorry Tater.


----------



## sweetlissa

Today is my 2nd fun party. My first was last night made $300.50 in 3 hours.. Love it. Hope to do the same tonight. I love making 1/2 of what I sell. 
As you can tell we are taking a brake from TTC until June. I am loving life and enjoying my time with the family. .


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Today is my 2nd fun party. My first was last night made $300.50 in 3 hours.. Love it. Hope to do the same tonight. I love making 1/2 of what I sell.
> As you can tell we are taking a brake from TTC until June. I am loving life and enjoying my time with the family. .

Lissa, that's so awesome!!! I hope your party tonight is another HUGE success:happydance: Enjoy the time off from TTC:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

nothing beats your own business that's booming w/ cash!!! I don't make 1/2 of what I sell w/ Tupperware but I make A LOT..and the GRAND thing is~it's MY business so I do what I want..if I wanna make $4,000/mo I CAN if I wanna make $0/ mo I can do that TOO!! it's SOOO great!! have a fun party Lissa :thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

BTW
There's a deal going on w/ Tupperware~a FIVE dollar kit...that's a steal!!! The BIG kit(there's 2 to chose from)is $121 and some change the small kit is around $80..The big kit has over $500 worth of products....
SO, the deal is, pay $5.30 today until the 22nd and sell (at least) $450 in products in 30 days and the kit is free...selling $450 in products is CAKE~it's TUPPERWARE~the stuff sells itself...
If anyone is interested~or thinks in their mind they MAY be interested NOW is the time to find out~$5.30 for over $500 in products...THIS is the time to start up your business
If any one THINKS your interested~let me know..I can give you all the details, answer q's whatever~PM me!
Well, I'm attending to bath time..and forgot..oops...So I gotta get..but love to you all!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Party was great. Had a wonderful weekend. Just got 2 more girls to join my team and 7 more parties since friday. I am on a roll. I have to say that not doing all the TTC stuff has really brought back the love to the bedroom. It isn't such a chore. Much more enjoyable. I had forgotten what it was like.


----------



## Dash

Sounds like everyone is having great weekends? Its awesome (tate and lissa) that you guys can make $ from home business like that!


Faith- how is the fertility cleanse treating you?


I found out Friday that I will be seeing the same specialist in Seattle I saw through my last pregnancy. The local OB turned me away because of my complicated history. He works at one of the University hospitals, and is really great- so I cant complain. I was hoping to do thing a bit more natural this time, but it looks like I will be going on progesterone injections around week 16 again. The downsides are how far the travel is (1.5 hours each way) and how invasive being treated there is, but on the upside I get ultrasound checks of my cervix every 2-4 weeks so at my appointments I pretty much get to see the baby every time :) I go for my first appt there on the 21st.


----------



## tatertahelon

So, why prog shots? how come some girls need up to 12 wks and then others get after 16wks..I never heard of that~just curious :)

That is a drive:( My doc is the SAME way..A GOOD hour one way and it's long and boring and HARD on the gas tank...My rover 9-12 mi/gal doesn't like those long trips, or wait, it's my wallet that doesn't~I'm SICK of prices of EVERYTHING...

Well, that's exciting Dash!!!! I remember w/ my 1st pregnancy I always had "something" happening to "have" to see the baby!!!! is there a complication you can have by have "too many" u/s?? I always wondered why they didn't do it more often...

Ohhhh what a day!!! FINALLY a summer like day!!!!! It was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tahelon had a Grand old accident today and broke his head open...Me and DH were giving the dog a bath(FINALLY~stinky) and Tate came running in screaming that Tahely had blood on his head and I went to check on him all whatever like...and when I saw him..OMG'ness..ALL I could think to say was OH JESUS OH JESUS...I've never seen that much blood, it was EVERYWHERE it honestly looked like someone was trying to chop his lil head off...I freaked on the inside but kept my cool on the outside...Poor lil tate..Honestly think it was WORSE on HIM than Tahelon...I mean he was a mess~I had to stop and just HUG him.....

Hope everyone else enjoyed the day and also that ALL of your days were a lil less bloody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hitting the hay to wake up 30!!! HOLY crap I'm 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love ya all girls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

sweetlissa said:


> Party was great. Had a wonderful weekend. Just got 2 more girls to join my team and 7 more parties since friday. I am on a roll. I have to say that not doing all the TTC stuff has really brought back the love to the bedroom. It isn't such a chore. Much more enjoyable. I had forgotten what it was like.

That's AWESOME Lissa!!! i love the whole party/work from home business!! there are lots to chose from and makes life SO much more grand!!! I like to be apart of the finances..I LOVE to be blessed to stay home w/ my kids~that's the best part of being blessed WITH them..but it IS nice to have a lil extra money AND LOVE doing what you are doing to MAKE the money!!!!!!!!!
Glad it was a complete success!!! keep up the good work!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

When I was pregnant with my son I had premature opening of my cervix. Progesterone helps keep the cervix strong and keeps preterm labor away. So, since manual exams can irritate the cervix checking it by ultrasound lessens the risk of the cervix thinning or opening.

Happy birthday Tater!!! I would add 20 emoticons if I wasn't on my phone!


----------



## mommax3

Tater thanks to dash I see its your birthday, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

THANX girls!!!
I can't believe I'm 30.It SOUNDS so old buuuut really isn't :winkwink:

I am actually REALLY fine about it and excited to grow old w/ my family and see where God takes me each and every day!!!!

Off to watch FISH HOOKS w/ my tids...YAY!!!! 
Oh and I got a purple unicorn pillow pet for my b-day~yeah, I actually did WANT it!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:yipee::wohoo::cake: I love your attitude about turning 30. That was a HARD birthday for me:nope: now that I'm 36, I could only WISH I was turning 30:haha: ENJOY THE DAY MY FRIEND:hugs:

Dash: It sounds like you'll be getting good, attentive care:thumbup: seeing baby every visit is the silver lining:flower: Is the medicine helping with MS?..is it still making you feel loopy?

Lissa: Congrats on the success of your home business:thumbup: that's fabulous. Did you hold any of the parties in your beautiful new home? Glad the magic is back in the bedroom:happydance: sheesh, what have we all been doing to our men:dohh: can you even imagine the kind of venting that would take place if there was a BnB thread for the men:wacko:

Momma: How ya feeling? I would love to hear more about your backyard farm AND preschool! Those sound awesome!

Afm: I'm a little more than 1/2 done with the cleanse. I did splurge this weekend and made brownies on Sat. and then cookies to take to my sis yest. BUT, I'm back on the wagon again:thumbup: I'm laying low on the temping and tracking as I've found it to be a sleep robber the past 2 nights! I keep dreaming about taking my temp at the wrong time, having a crazy number, wondering if I remembered to temp and on and on. It's making me wake up tired:growlmad: and I have TOOOOOOO much to do and no time to nap...well, back to work

Hope you all are having a good day:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTC: do you have another scan this week?:hugs:

Spuggle: I hope you're having a fabulous holiday:happydance:

Ready: How are you?


----------



## sweetlissa

No I didn't have any at my house. I plan on it in June. Once I get the house together. We are going to have a couples fun party here. But right now it still has that, we just moved in look. Just got some things put up on the walls today. I will take pics in about a week or so and that way you all can see the lived in look..LOL..


----------



## sweetlissa

O and I went to the doc today because I have been having issues with my surgery site from the ectopic. He said there is a spot that busted open and is starting to look red and swollen so he put me on Antibiotics. and said he would see me in 10 days.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, looking forward to seeing the photos:flower: sorry to hear about your incision:( I hope the antibiotic gets things healed up quickly for you:thumbup: oh! and your weight loss ticker is showing impressive progress!!! way to go!!!

Dash, I can't believe you're more than 7 weeks already:happydance: wow! the times already flying by:hugs:


----------



## Dash

I can believe it! Haha. The first trimester creeps by SO slowly. I got my morning sickness early, and it seems to be letting up early too. Not that its gone, but its about half as bad- and I'm so thankful for that! Every time I wake up feeling fine I freak out that something might be wrong, then try to remember that every pregnancy is different...I had great betas, I saw the heartbeat...I try to relax...it doesn't always work.


----------



## tatertahelon

Faith, 25 was hard for me..I was TOTALLY screwed up ATM in my life~before Jesus came into it and wrecked my world :winkwink:
All I could think on my 25th was I was NOW half of 50 and that IS TOO crazy!!
I freaked out and bawled pretty much the whole day/night!!
30 was fine..I do seem to get moody each b-day..I LOVE to celebrate b-days but for some reason NOT my own..I just get annoyed feeling, like I wanna cry and there's really NO reason for it..Just get agitated and feel emotional...
ugh..but glad it's over!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Dash

Um, HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in here?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash :haha:, I know!!!!! I'm wondering if we all need to turn nut-so TTC ladies again and get some action in here:ninja::huh:

Anyway, so MS is getting better for you, huh? VERY GOOD:thumbup:

My cycle is out of whack this go around..as I figured it might be, due to the cleanse pushing the hormones and toxins from the liver, into the blood stream and out of my body:happydance:...so I got a + opk the evening of CD16 (neg when tested twice earlier that day) and by 11am CD17..it was a def. neg!...super quick surge..anyway, my temp FINALLY went up today..CD20..I was really beginning to think I wouldn't O this month due to the cleanse. But, now it's looking like I have, so I'll see:wacko: we weren't *trying* this month, but I'm still observing my cycles....I did read that this cleanse can make you O late while doing the actual cleanse...and YEP, they're right! I'll be anxious to see if AF is late too:dohh: not really the month I wanted a late AF as we leave the 23rd for a week of FAMILY CAMP:)..NOT wanting AF to come along:(

Anywho! I hope everyone is doing well and the silence is a GOOD sign?!?!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies, Sorry I haven't been in. Life has been crazy busy and well crazy. My BFF is currently staying with us and so is her son. On top of that moving. Well.. Lets just say I am glad we are not TTC right now. I did do OPK's just because I was curious. And it seems that my cycle might actually be off a little. No biggie. Anyway. We are almost all moved the other house is almost cleaned. Got the carpets and windows cleaned. It is hard trying to keep up on 2 different houses..LOL.. I clean one to come home to the new one and it is dirty. I am like OMG is this every going to end. 
Today we are taking kinda a day off from the old house and just foucsing here. I also plan to take my youngest to the park. As it is very nice here. And we have no grass right now for him to play in. So the park it is. 
Anyway. I have missed you all. Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## mommax3

Faith at least you were prepared for your cycle to be off, and thats awsome you did o anyways!! maybe being so chill this month will get you your bfp :)
sweets sounds like alot of stuff going on but you must be loving the mental ttc break, im sure you dont really have much time to think about it and the happiness of being in your new home must be filling your brain :)
AFM I have a fs appointment in may it costs $275 and then my hubby and I need tests that are like another $300 and the IUI cycle is 1200.00 not including meds!!!! im totally pooping my pants and wonder if im doing the right thing?!?! I was hoping i would be preggo this month so i dont have to follow through lol but Im def. doubting it :( the only weird thing different then other months is i dont have sore bbs like i get around 7dpo and im like 9 or 10 not keeping track so not sure. some cramping but not much and I always have cramps starting a 7dpo anyways ugh!!!! i wish the money or baby fairy would stop by my house this week!!!
Ok girls we need another BFP! this month it sucks everyone is disapearing and I think its the lack of excitement in here lol speaking of excitment dash how you feeling?


----------



## tatertahelon

:hi:HI girls!!

WHAT a beautiful day in PA!!! YAY!!! I've not been on the computer too often and as the weather gets better and better my time spent on line will diminish quite a bit :( it makes me sad because I miss you, but It's GREAT b/c I feel like a LOT of the time I spend TOO much time on the internet...I sometimes put it first and then feel guilty about it but all I can do is lessen my time and when the sun is shining it makes it a WHOLE lot easier :thumbup:
LISSA: I'm still so excited for you and your move, house, life, business!!! It's so awesome!!! I honestly think that I want a new house more than I want a bfp...I mean, I HAVE been blessed w/ a WONDERFUL family..I really couldn't ask for any better of one..My kids love are AWESOME, my DH was like created EXACTLY for ME!! and the love we all share is PRICELESS! HOWEVER, I've NEVER had a new house and now we live in a OLD ghetto fab trailer and I'm tired of it..Blessed that it's our own, our 22acres is ours,,we don't owe anyone ANYTHING, but I'm ready to have a house...I REALLY wanna see pix~see where your heart is and how it's all going!!! I'm just super psyched out that after all you've been through that you are FINALLY moving in and it's REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!! FOR YOU!!!

DASH~ how ARE YOU sweet mama!?!!?! How's that MS~?slacking off?!!! When is your next appt w/ the doc? I've been praying for you, that you do NOT have any bleeding and that your hemorrhage just dissipates and is gone and there's no concern about it from now until delivery!!! If there's not one thing, there's another :shrug: errgg

MOMMA~I read a while back that you are building/opening a daycare in your basement? how is that all going?? That's crazy patient of you!! LOL..I for a long time wanted to open my own daycare~and then I worked at one and was like WHOA...NEVERmind :haha:
go you!!!
So, holy crap you gotta few expenses coming up w/ the FS...?!! Were you prepared for that, or it's just something that's coming up? I can't believe how DIFFERENT rates for things are in different states..I mean it's a HUGE diff...A friend of mine lives in FL and her IUI's are $300 and meds are like $60..I mean she could have 4 for the price of your one~I just hate costs of things..I don't think ANYTHING needs to cost that much~and Saga's IVF~$12,000 I mean C'MON..thats NUTS...what kind of chance do they say you have for conceiving w/ an IUI? Just curious~we haven't discussed anything further w/ our doc since the HSG...I hope you get your bfp and DON'T end up having to go through w/ everything else...:hugs:

FAITH!!!!!! HI!!! How is it being back home? Do ya miss the beach or glad to be home..Usually~there's no place like home!!!! :winkwink:
I also had a messed up cycle this time, BUT you have something to blame it on!! I blame mine on sheer wackiness..I HAVE NO idea what the deal is and I'm doing my best to blow it off :thumbup:
I sure hope you get your miracle next cycle!! how SUPER sweet of a review could you write about that fertility cleanse!!!!!! :) So, what did you and DH do this cycle since you weren't to try? I was just curious if you refrained from :sex: during fertile time or just went w/ when you felt like it.....

AFM~I'm just enjoying each day..I don't think about yesterday and don't get excited for tomorrow..I find that if I don't focus on today~the PRESENT~then I don't treat it as that~ a TRUE gift, and I'm tired of not being grateful...It's like even when I say I'm/we're NOT TTC I still find myself thinking about it, or trying to work out a plan in my head...But I REALLY want to STOP it...I WAS going to OPK b/c of my whack cycle, but I'm NOT..that's the NEW plan:haha:
I feel good~so much relief just BEING and enjoying life!! rather than stressing and wondering all the time...The weather is starting to get GREAT and I've been watching A LOT of the "SUPERNANNY"~I know noBODY young or old are perfect, BUT when I watch that show I'm amazed at how AWESOME my kids are...However, I have learned things and she's given me LOTS of ideas on spending time/games/discipline etc...SO, I'm excited to just dig in and enjoy and be thankful for EVERYTHING in the NOW!!! I guess I've been a LOT lazier than I'd like to think BUT there's no better time to change that than NOW!!!
Love you girls!! still praying for the fruit of our wombs and can't wait to hear GOOD BFP NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dash

Momma- sounds like you guys are really going for it! Did DH previously have any testing done that would tell why you guys are having such a hard time TTC? Mine did not, and I was worried because he works around a lot of radiation and in hot areas with PPE all the time. I thought his swimmers might be deformed. Haha. Did your RE suggest IUI?

Tater- You are one lucky girl! Your and Lissa both I guess, with your nice weather! We had 2 sunny days and now back to rain. Enjoy, both of you!

Im just exhausted and nauseated here. To a certain point, I don't mind, lol. BUT I do feel bad that Ive been slacking so much on the things I usually do- my DH has been doing a lot of cleaning, and Ive been giving the kids more chores. Now, I think its good for the kids because they didn't really have chores before, and on a farm....well, theres no reason for it. My next appt is on the 21st, and I bet I will be able to see the baby that day, since they will probably check the hemorrhage. Ive had no bleeding so far (externally) and Im very thankful for that! Im hoping it will resolve itself like it did with my last pregnancy, without any really scary stuff happening.


----------



## mommax3

Tater what a great outlook on things i love it!!!! i know the prices are nuts!!! i think they know they have us by the balls when it comes to wanting a baby we will pay almost anything!!! Yeah im opening a preschool with my bf its only 3 hours a day so I think i can handle it lol her hubby is doing all the labor and were paying for it so he came over yesterday t measure we shall see what this is going to cost! Im really not ready to drop a bunch of money but I told hubby that I want to do this and he said what ever it takes thank god they have payment plans lol im just about paid up on the TR so i guess this will just be taking its place in my bill pile :) 
Dash im sorry your sick but im sure in the back of your head your thankfull :) I really hope you get to see your baby on the 21st that will at least mae the appointment exciting and not so focused on the bad. my gyno did say that I can go ahead and talk to the fs since its been 7 cycles and nadda! im hoping when we go in for the new patient appointment he says that we can go the cheapest way possible lol


----------



## tatertahelon

That's awesome Momma, B/c I don't think my doc DOES payment plans..the TR was paid in full and sooo was everything else..well I guess there wasn't much else...Just co-pays and what not b/c THANKFULLY the HSG was covered by ins..

3 hours a day would be PERFECT I think!! that's really awesome!!! it's JUST enough but not too much!!!
Will it be like a babysitting thing, like call and come, or will it be a weekly set schedule kind of thing...that's really awesome!! Hope you are blessed w/ it!
:friends:

Yeah, it's the MOST relaxed outlook I can come up with!! HAHA!! sooo, this is what it is...
I have NO idea even what CD I'm on.it's SOOO great!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: I hope your new preschool venture is a success:thumbup: And WOW! pressing forward with the IUI, huh? Did the dr. say what kind of statistics they see with this? Ooooh, I hope it brings you a miracle:hugs:...better yet, I hope you get preggers BEFORE you even have to do the IUI:happydance:

Tater: I see you are now 60 SMOKE FREE DAYS!!!!!!:happydance: WAY TO GO!!!! I love your outlook on TTC. You WILL get your babies, I really believe that:hugs: 

As for your question on how we covered the *not TTC* part of our cleanse... we just BD when we felt like it...which was actually quite often as Dh has always had a high sex drive:winkwink: anyway, I'm not really certain what to expect around AF time:shrug: so far, I'm not having the heavy, crampy feeling I usually get from 1dpo until AF...so I'm hoping the cleanse has helped with that. I'm anxious to see if AF is any lighter as a result of this cleanse. Anyway, following all of this, I'll be taking royal jelly and few other items recommended on the site where I purchased the cleanse. Dh will also be taking some different herbs which are suppose to help make good quality sperm:winkwink: I debated on the maca, but decided to wait another month or so and see what happens.

Well, trying to get paperwork done..so I better get off BnB...

goodnight my TR sisters:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> TTC: do you have another scan this week?:hugs:
> 
> Spuggle: I hope you're having a fabulous holiday:happydance:
> 
> Ready: How are you?

Yep, I had it today. The hemorrhage is gone!!!!!!! Praise God!!!!!!!! I'm still having a little bleeding but my OB doc said it because the placenta is over my cervix a little. He said it sould clear up by 20 weeks.The baby is doing wonderful with a HB of 158. My OB doc tryed to see the gender but the legs were crossed. We did get a smile from her or him. Which was cute!!!!

Here is the ultrasound pic today(15 weeks and 1 day)
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/15 weeks and 1 day/100_1355.jpg
Here is my baby bump(15 weeks and 1 day)
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/15 weeks and 1 day/100_1360.jpg

Have a blessed weekend ladies and all of you take care!!! :hug: and :dust: to the ones ttc and to the ones who are expecting take care of yourselfs and your little TR miracles!!! BTW thanks for your prayers ladies!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> TTC: do you have another scan this week?:hugs:
> 
> Spuggle: I hope you're having a fabulous holiday:happydance:
> 
> Ready: How are you?
> 
> Yep, I had it today. The hemorrhage is gone!!!!!!! Praise God!!!!!!!! I'm still having a little bleeding but my OB doc said it because the placenta is over my cervix a little. He said it sould clear up by 20 weeks.The baby is doing wonderful with a HB of 158. My OB doc tryed to see the gender but the legs were crossed. We did get a smile from her or him. Which was cute!!!!
> 
> Here is the ultrasound pic today(15 weeks and 1 day)
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/15 weeks and 1 day/100_1355.jpg
> Here is my baby bump(15 weeks and 1 day)
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/15 weeks and 1 day/100_1360.jpg
> 
> Have a blessed weekend ladies and all of you take care!!! :hug: and :dust: to the ones ttc and to the ones who are expecting take care of yourselfs and your little TR miracles!!! BTW thanks for your prayers ladies!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:Wonderful news!!!!! I'm so happy for you and dh:) I love the pictures! Your belly shot is so cute:) And a smile from baby sounds precious:hugs: I'm so glad everything is working out:flower: Prayer makes all the difference!


----------



## mommax3

TTC your baby bump is great!!! and a smile awwwwww!


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma: I hope your new preschool venture is a success:thumbup: And WOW! pressing forward with the IUI, huh? Did the dr. say what kind of statistics they see with this? Ooooh, I hope it brings you a miracle:hugs:...better yet, I hope you get preggers BEFORE you even have to do the IUI:happydance:
> 
> Tater: I see you are now 60 SMOKE FREE DAYS!!!!!!:happydance: WAY TO GO!!!! I love your outlook on TTC. You WILL get your babies, I really believe that:hugs:
> 
> As for your question on how we covered the *not TTC* part of our cleanse... we just BD when we felt like it...which was actually quite often as Dh has always had a high sex drive:winkwink: anyway, I'm not really certain what to expect around AF time:shrug: so far, I'm not having the heavy, crampy feeling I usually get from 1dpo until AF...so I'm hoping the cleanse has helped with that. I'm anxious to see if AF is any lighter as a result of this cleanse. Anyway, following all of this, I'll be taking royal jelly and few other items recommended on the site where I purchased the cleanse. Dh will also be taking some different herbs which are suppose to help make good quality sperm:winkwink: I debated on the maca, but decided to wait another month or so and see what happens.
> 
> Well, trying to get paperwork done..so I better get off BnB...
> 
> goodnight my TR sisters:hugs:

THAAANX!!!!! it DOES feel great to be smoke free!! FOR SURE!! I DO still occasionally think about having one, but it's VERY far and few in between and it's been THIS long..WHY would I ever do it!?!?!? I wouldn't!!!!!
It ALSO feels SO great to NOT be trying..FOR REAL~Not TRYING!!!!
I actually got in the cupboard to get a stick out and was like, hmm, I really don't care and put it back..I figure there WILL be a cycle that I'm "dying" to POAS so I may as well save them
WE JUST had our TV shut off but not too long before I got CRAZY about watching SUPERNANNY.and I've learned SOOO much from her..
I FINALLY had to admit that I'm lazy and NEED to change, it's just a matter of CHOOSING to make the change(which BTW WILL be a pretty drastic change)
I started thinking, WHY do I want another baby(right now) and I started to praise God that I DON'T have another ATM...I need to make MAJOR changes w/ ME 1st and the 2 that I have before I add another and another and another into the mix...I'm acutally pretty psyched out about the changes and am excited to view each day differently...It ALWAYS helps too when the sun shines!!!!
We went out and bought a dry erase board, and I got a piece of cardboard designed as a scroll that is for house rules..we are doing allowances, chore charts..it's a VERY drastic change..my kids are REALLY wonderful kids~great listeners, helpers, sharers and so much more...BUT there's SOOO much MORE room to grow!!!! 
OF course I want more babies, woulnd't have spent 11K to get them, BUT right now I'm really starting to see is NOT the time..and I thank God for being in control even when I have NO idea WHAT He's doing!!:haha:it DOES ALWAYS prove to be best which is EXACTLY what His Word Says!!!!! 
hope your cleanse brings along a big bright beautiful BFP!!!!
you deserve it Faith and i can't wait to do the happy dance w/ you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, change is GOOD:thumbup: We don't have TV either. We found it to be a time waster for our family...I could spend the whole day watching food network, TLC and the kids like Discovery. We do however, have Netflix (the cheapest plan) and we rent Myth Busters from time to time, particularly if we're traveling or we'll rent something good for the family...if there's one to be found:winkwink:. I've watched supernanny before, too, and she has some great ideas...it's really inspiring!

I'll be anxious to hear how your family begins to adapt to the changes...sounds like you have a great plan:thumbup:

I totally agree on the whole TTC, I feel really OKAY with getting preggers or not ATM. You certainly have a bit more breathing room since you're just a young chick:haha: I feel a *bit* more anxiety about being 36...not overthetop worried though:) I know it will happen when it's time. My FF expires in 9 days and then I'm done. I do have to say, I plan to still temp...not necessarily ever morning...but write the temp on my calender, so I can watch for a temp rise...not obsessivly, mind you, but just out of curiosity. This is my 4th month of temping and every month's O day and LP has been different..I'm just curious as to whether or not I'll ever have something consistent..month to month:shrug: not that it really matters though:flower:

I'm looking forward to what's ahead for all of us:hugs: Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday:flower:


----------



## spuggle

Hi everyone, had a quick read through what's been going on over the last 10 days.

Tate sorry af got you.

Dash sorry you're feeing ill but it will be so worth it.

Lissa how are you settling in ?

Momma so you're going to try IUI. Good luck hun.

Faith how's the cleanse going ?

TTC glad all is well and pregnancy is doing well.

We had a lovely holiday, weather wasn't too bad, only one day of rain. Hubby goes back to work tomorrow :cry: back to reality, oh i will miss him so much.


----------



## mommax3

OMG im preggo!!!!!! I took 2 test an Ic and a frer and its positive 2 days before af is due :) im soooo excited and now praying everything is perfect and my bean is in the right spot !!


----------



## Dash

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I got expecting no new posts! I'M SO GLAD I DID! 

I will be praying everything is in the right spot! CONGRATS!


----------



## mommax3

thanks dash im really nervous, i cant wait to get all my levels done


----------



## FaithHopeLove

OMG, OMG!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT..WOOHOO:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so, so , so happy for you:hugs: I'm praying your little one is just where he/she should be:) Yeah! I have a huge grin on my face:) I can't imagine how YOU must be feeling:)

Believe it or not, i was just getting on BnB to inquire about your DPO!:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

spuggle said:


> Hi everyone, had a quick read through what's been going on over the last 10 days.
> 
> Tate sorry af got you.
> 
> Dash sorry you're feeing ill but it will be so worth it.
> 
> Lissa how are you settling in ?
> 
> Momma so you're going to try IUI. Good luck hun.
> 
> Faith how's the cleanse going ?
> 
> TTC glad all is well and pregnancy is doing well.
> 
> We had a lovely holiday, weather wasn't too bad, only one day of rain. Hubby goes back to work tomorrow :cry: back to reality, oh i will miss him so much.

Spuggle, welcome back!:hi: You arrived just in time to celebrate Momma's AWESOME news:happydance:

I'm sorry you're missing dh already. You must be like me, you don't get tired of being around your dh like some women say they do. We work together and so we spend ALL our time together, and we LOVE it! My dh just left this morning for a business trip and will be home Tues or Wed...I already miss him:cry: BUT, I'm going to keep busy with paperwork and housework:thumbup: 

So, your trip was nice, eh? only 1 day of rain sounds doable:) Do you have any pics you can post? Glad to have you back.:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> OMG, OMG!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT..WOOHOO:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so, so , so happy for you:hugs: I'm praying your little one is just where he/she should be:) Yeah! I have a huge grin on my face:) I can't imagine how YOU must be feeling:)
> 
> Believe it or not, i was just getting on BnB to inquire about your DPO!:haha:

Faith im sooooo happy I never thought this would happen for me! I really didnt i figured the only way it was going to happen would be with some help and bam! it happened at the best time in a couple weeks im supose to be going to the fs and now I dont have to :happydance: Im just sooooo thrilled and nervous all at the same time now I know how dash and ttc felt :happydance: and what i also know is if it can happen to me who really thought this will never happen! it can and will happen for you guys too:thumbup:


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> OMG im preggo!!!!!! I took 2 test an Ic and a frer and its positive 2 days before af is due :) im soooo excited and now praying everything is perfect and my bean is in the right spot !!

Oh my goodness, I am sooo happy for you. I have been watching your posts and I was really hoping for you to get your baby bean. Did you have any symptoms this month? Again, congrats, fabulous news for us TR ladies. It really can happen!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> OMG im preggo!!!!!! I took 2 test an Ic and a frer and its positive 2 days before af is due :) im soooo excited and now praying everything is perfect and my bean is in the right spot !!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I am sooo happy for you. I have been watching your posts and I was really hoping for you to get your baby bean. Did you have any symptoms this month? Again, congrats, fabulous news for us TR ladies. It really can happen!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

The only symptom different from my regular period symptoms was I didnt have sore bbs at 7dpo my bbs just started to get sore and af is due tommorow :)


----------



## spuggle

Momma Congratulations !!!!!! Such great news, seems that hsg did the trick :haha:

Faith i have pics i will try and upload some. I am missing DH so much, we do spend all our time together and love being round eachother. x


----------



## mommax3

spuggle how was your trip? im sure you could have said already but my brain has been a little nuts! you and faith are both close with your dh god bless you too lol the weekend are more then enough for us, we both have strong personalities and we bash heads offten :) how is everyone doing today? im sitting here thinking way to much im still super excited but now worried my fate will be like many of my tr sisters and i will have an eptopic or mc :( I kow there is nothing I can do and that its in gods hands and i keep trying to remind myself of that. dash and TTC did they do your hcg right away?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> spuggle how was your trip? im sure you could have said already but my brain has been a little nuts! you and faith are both close with your dh god bless you too lol the weekend are more then enough for us, we both have strong personalities and we bash heads offten :) how is everyone doing today? im sitting here thinking way to much im still super excited but now worried my fate will be like many of my tr sisters and i will have an eptopic or mc :( I kow there is nothing I can do and that its in gods hands and i keep trying to remind myself of that. dash and TTC did they do your hcg right away?

I know you must be so worried:hugs: you do just have to keep reminding yourself that God is in control and He sees the BIG picture...we only see one, teeny, tiny bit of the plan:flower: So, it look like a New Years or Christmas baby for you:happydance: my overly practical mind would say, have the baby before 1/1/12 so you can claim him/her on your 2011 taxes:haha:

Oooh, I can't wait to hear what your dr has to say today:happydance: Just WAIT until Lissa & Tater finally jump on BnB...


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> spuggle how was your trip? im sure you could have said already but my brain has been a little nuts! you and faith are both close with your dh god bless you too lol the weekend are more then enough for us, we both have strong personalities and we bash heads offten :) how is everyone doing today? im sitting here thinking way to much im still super excited but now worried my fate will be like many of my tr sisters and i will have an eptopic or mc :( I kow there is nothing I can do and that its in gods hands and i keep trying to remind myself of that. dash and TTC did they do your hcg right away?
> 
> I know you must be so worried:hugs: you do just have to keep reminding yourself that God is in control and He sees the BIG picture...we only see one, teeny, tiny bit of the plan:flower: So, it look like a New Years or Christmas baby for you:happydance: my overly practical mind would say, have the baby before 1/1/12 so you can claim him/her on your 2011 taxes:haha:
> 
> Oooh, I can't wait to hear what your dr has to say today:happydance: Just WAIT until Lissa & Tater finally jump on BnB...Click to expand...

they sent me 2 scripts to the lab for mybetas today I will go and then again wednesday :) im assuming then they will let me know whats next.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, I can't wait to hear:thumbup: I'm praying that everything is perfect:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Momma do NOT worry yet! As of now there is no reason to worry, just reason to celebrate. Its ok to be cautious, but don't waste this time that you COULD be enjoying this on worry. Your HSG came back awesome, and if you don't have partially blocked tubes (or tube) there's very little chance of an EP. I'm not saying I don't completely understand where you are coming form (reference all my posts 2 months ago)....BUT....you worked hard for this! 

Answer to your ? is yes, I went in for HCG's right away. I had only 2 drawn, and since my doubling time was 36 hours (supposed to be 48-72) the doc said she was absolutely sure it was not ectopic. 

This is a good website for betas: https://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
It lets you input your betas and gives you your doubling time, plus compares it to other betas at that many DPO.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello Ladies! I am new to the whole forum thing but thought i could turn to people who are going through some of the same things i have been.I am 26 and have 3 amazing kids and was very young when i had my tubes tied after a C section. I had the Pomeroy method which is where they band you and the banded sections fall off. Well low and be hold i now only have a 2 1/2 cm long left tube and a 7 cm Right tube. My husband and I have been trying and even though we have only just began i am sorta like a crazy emotional roller coaster right now.I have a period due any day but have been feeling that maybe i could be pregnant and then i also have that huge doubt. Took a pregnancy test today and the test was invalid. No test line or anything...my husband suggests that i wait one more day for AF to come and then try to test again. I dunno am i getting over excited for something to happen that i haven't given time to work yet?


----------



## Mommabrown

Geez I forgot to mention my TR! Which i had done in March. That would be so helpful.Sorry Ladies. If i forgot to mention that i am very new to this.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome Mommabrown:hi:

It's great to have a new TR sister with us:hugs: 

Ooooh, the emotions that come with TTC! It's okay if you're feeling a little crazy! We've all had/have times like this.:thumbup: Wow! So you JUST had your TR in March...as in last month?! It would be awesome if you're already preggers:) The fact that you have a tube that's 7 cm gives you a GREAT chance of having another baby. Yes, 2-1/2 cm is short, but I've heard stories of ladies getting their BFP with really short tubes, too:)

Well, all of us TR gals here are at different points in our journey...you'll fit right in:hugs: I hope your journey is a short one:winkwink:

I'm 36, I had my TL 5/02 after the birth (c-section, too) of my 3rd dc. Dh and I regretted it immediately, but didn't have a TR until 11/12/10. We're still praying for our BFP:flower:


----------



## Dash

Done in March!? Geeze girl, relax and slow down! Lol. Welcome to the thread! There is a variety of wonderful ladies who are TTC on here, and a few that are pg. I waited 3 months to TTC and got pg on our first cycle trying, but there are others who have been trying longer- momma for 7 months, just got her BFP yesterday, then there is some who have been trying for much longer and are still waiting. You have absolutely NO reason to freak out! Are you even healed from surgery yet?


----------



## Dash

Is it reasonable just to stay logged onto BnB all day waiting for Momma to update on her betas?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash:haha: I've check BnB like 8 times this morning:haha:...she is in EST time zone, so at LEAST it's not like we're waiting for someone in the PACIFIC time zone to post their betas:haha:


----------



## Dash

Im PST, so the wait is almost shorter for me


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Im PST, so the wait is almost shorter for me

I know:) I was giving you a hard time, because those of us in EST time had to wait a long time to hear YOUR numbers:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> OMG im preggo!!!!!! I took 2 test an Ic and a frer and its positive 2 days before af is due :) im soooo excited and now praying everything is perfect and my bean is in the right spot !!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I am sooo happy for you. I have been watching your posts and I was really hoping for you to get your baby bean. Did you have any symptoms this month? Again, congrats, fabulous news for us TR ladies. It really can happen!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

cdnmom: It's good to see you around:hugs: I've been wondering how you're doing?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> OMG im preggo!!!!!! I took 2 test an Ic and a frer and its positive 2 days before af is due :) im soooo excited and now praying everything is perfect and my bean is in the right spot !!

Congrats!!! Praying your litle bean is in the right spot!!!!


----------



## mommax3

lol sorry girls I love you guys so much!!! They nevr called so I called them and the extension i needed went staright to voicemail so i guess I will be calling in the am! The nurse acted like an ass when I called to let them know I got a positive and needed to get my betas checked she was like I dont know why you would do that it really only tells you your pregnant it wont tell you if its a tubal! and the said well if the dr. said to then i will send two scripts to the lab for you. ugh none of this journey is easy when should i have them give me an us to make sure the bean is in the uterus and not the tube? Dash and TTC how many betas did you guys get? two seems low I just want to talk to my dr. he knows whats up and is awsome this nurse is a tard! lol
Mommabrown welcome :) just like dash said i would not worry or stress its still very early for you and your probably still healing it took about 4-5 months after surgury for me to be truly back to normal i thought I was preggo a few times in the begining becasue of all the healing twinges. stay calm this will happen for you :)
faith how did the cleanse go you should be about done right?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh rats!!!!! I can't believe it! They did this to Dash, too! At least it's not Friday night..like happened to Dash:( Ugh.... yes, and nurse sounds very ignorant when it comes to dealing with TR gals:wacko: My sister is a nurse and I mentioned that I would need to get my betas drawn every other day for 3 draws once I finally get my bfp...she was like.."why? We don't usually do that on any of our pregnant ladies..usually just an hcg to confirm pregnancy."...I guess there's just not enough of us around for them to know the protocol:shrug: anyway, I hope it's not a sleepless night for you:hugs: and THANK YOU for getting back with us...now I can resume my day:haha: I'll be back bright and early to check on you:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Oh rats!!!!! I can't believe it! They did this to Dash, too! At least it's not Friday night..like happened to Dash:( Ugh.... yes, and nurse sounds very ignorant when it comes to dealing with TR gals:wacko: My sister is a nurse and I mentioned that I would need to get my betas drawn every other day for 3 draws once I finally get my bfp...she was like.."why? We don't usually do that on any of our pregnant ladies..usually just an hcg to confirm pregnancy."...I guess there's just not enough of us around for them to know the protocol:shrug: anyway, I hope it's not a sleepless night for you:hugs: and THANK YOU for getting back with us...now I can resume my day:haha: I'll be back bright and early to check on you:thumbup:

:hugs:thanks so much faith :) I think your right they just want to group us into the same group as all preggo woman and thats not the case. I want to call in the am and let her know i need to be handled differently but i dont want to offend her. should I request a scan for 5 weeks or is that too soon?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh, and I'm still on phase 2 of the cleanse...I continue until af shows here ugly self. But it's been easy, very doable:coffee: Yesterday I started an online calorie counter/journal thing...it's great! I am terrible at knowing portions and calories...all I do is enter what I'm eating and they give the calories:thumbup: exercise, too! just enter the type and duration and they add it to the chart and remove the calories burned, from your total calories eaten for the day.(www.EverydayHealth.com) Fun so far! I weigh 144 and want to weigh 125 again, like I did before I got preggers with 2nd ds:winkwink: those extra lbs. just sneak up:( I keep trying to tell myself that the clothing manufactures are just making size 8 smaller than they used to:haha:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Oh, and I'm still on phase 2 of the cleanse...I continue until af shows here ugly self. But it's been easy, very doable:coffee: Yesterday I started an online calorie counter/journal thing...it's great! I am terrible at knowing portions and calories...all I do is enter what I'm eating and they give the calories:thumbup: exercise, too! just enter the type and duration and they add it to the chart and remove the calories burned, from your total calories eaten for the day.(www.EverydayHealth.com) Fun so far! I weigh 144 and want to weigh 125 again, like I did before I got preggers with 2nd ds:winkwink: those extra lbs. just sneak up:( I keep trying to tell myself that the clothing manufactures are just making size 8 smaller than they used to:haha:

lmao I weigh about that im clockin in at 139 these days ahhhhh! you go girl im so proud of you, I would have never lasted this long. hopefully af keeps herself out of your house for awhile, it was ttc,dash, me and now its someone else's turn soon we wil all be big fat pregnant girls :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, I don't know what to tell you about the 5 week scan. I can't remember when Dash had hers...but I'm sure she'll chime in here soon! Doing a quick google search, it looks like 6 weeks is about when you can see baby's heartbeat and more than a sac, which is what 5 weeks might show. I know we are all concerned about ectopic...it looks like weeks 6 or 7 to week 10 is typical that an ectopic would rupture if not treated earlier. (again, this is internet searches) I know our TR sister Joanne on another thread decided not to get her betas done and just wait for the U/S...that sounds really tempting..as long as you know you wouldn't have a rupture *if* the baby, sadly, was in the tube...anyway, none of that was helpful:( sorry


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Momma, I don't know what to tell you about the 5 week scan. I can't remember when Dash had hers...but I'm sure she'll chime in here soon! Doing a quick google search, it looks like 6 weeks is about when you can see baby's heartbeat and more than a sac, which is what 5 weeks might show. I know we are all concerned about ectopic...it looks like weeks 6 or 7 to week 10 is typical that an ectopic would rupture if not treated earlier. (again, this is internet searches) I know our TR sister Joanne on another thread decided not to get her betas done and just wait for the U/S...that sounds really tempting..as long as you know you wouldn't have a rupture *if* the baby, sadly, was in the tube...anyway, none of that was helpful:( sorry

lol thanks for looking out for me faith :) I def do not have the will power joanne has I think that would be the longest month ever lol im sure dash can fill me in :) I was looking back on our thread and noticed dash did'nt have sore bbs like she normaly has either so for all you symptom spotters look for non sore bbs lol im crampy and have scattered spurts of nausa but thatsit oh and tired lol but whos not?!?! anyways thanks again faith I hope dash chimes in soon


----------



## mommax3

one more thing the nurse told me on the phone this morning she does'nt know why the dr. wants the betas and that they dont prove anything except your preggo and I just looked online and thats not true as long as they double it does rule it out becasue eptopics do rise but very slowly and then plateu! what a dumb ass


----------



## sweetlissa

WOW how wonderful.. I am so happy for you. I can't wait to hear how your beta's are. 
I feel like jumping up and down for you... WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO :) 
As for me we are almost all moved. FINALY.. 3 weeks. Really OMG. I am sick of seeing boxes. I love my new house. We didn't TTC this month we were to tired. So onto next month.


----------



## sweetlissa

Let me chime in on the tubal pregnancy. I was only 5 weeks and 6 days when I had emergency surgery. I was 4 weeks and 6 days when the pain started. I was told that because our tubes are put back together that they are narrower. Which is why we are more likely to have ectopic pregnancies. I would tell the nurse where to go and how to get there.. Becuase it is your right at a patient to ask her to do her job. Well you shouldn't really have to ask..LOL..


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Let me chime in on the tubal pregnancy. I was only 5 weeks and 6 days when I had emergency surgery. I was 4 weeks and 6 days when the pain started. I was told that because our tubes are put back together that they are narrower. Which is why we are more likely to have ectopic pregnancies. I would tell the nurse where to go and how to get there.. Becuase it is your right at a patient to ask her to do her job. Well you shouldn't really have to ask..LOL..

thanks sweets that kinda how I feel I dont want to offend anyone but my health and my babies health is number 1 so I guess im going to have to put my big girl pants on and let her know i demand a us at 5 weeks!!! I hate being a pain but since she doesnt want to speak with the dr. and get the proper orders then I guess I have to be.


----------



## mommax3

sweets when will we get some home pics I cant wait


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, good to hear from you! Wow! I didn't realize you had the rupture so early:( I guess the 6-10 weeks is out the window. I was ALMOST tempted *when* I get a bfp, to wait to do blood draws like Joanne..but hearing you say you were having pain at 4 + 6, and rupture at 5+6, never mind:nope: straight to the betas as soon as we get 2 pink lines:winkwink:

I'm glad you're finally done with the move, whew! that was a job:dohh:..now you can focus on other things:winkwink::haha:

Now where the heck is Tater...yoooohooooo, Taaaaaater, we have BIG NEWS over here...you're missing it girl:)


----------



## Dash

Hey! Sorry you had to wait, haha. I only had 2 betas- bottom line, if its ectopic it WILL NOT double like it should AT ALL. So if your first numbers double, its NOT ectopic. No need for more tests. That's from my FS himself! I had a great nurse, and I'm sorry your not getting the same treatment. Ask to talk to the doctor directly, I am going to guess that nurse has yet to talk to her supervising doctor about your situation...which is seriously negligent. Sometimes nurses get cocky and think they know it all.

I had my ultrasound at 6w3d. There is really nothing to be seen before week 5, and heartbeat is visible sometime in week 6 but not always at the beginning of the week. Its really only a viability ultrasound- if you have pain in the beginning they will check for a swollen tube, but that is the only indicator anything is even there because the sac is so small it cant be detected by U/S. 

And EP's usually present with pain during week 4, and they will typically rupture by the end of week 7, but usually in the 5th or 6th week.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Hey! Sorry you had to wait, haha. I only had 2 betas- bottom line, if its ectopic it WILL NOT double like it should AT ALL. So if your first numbers double, its NOT ectopic. No need for more tests. That's from my FS himself! I had a great nurse, and I'm sorry your not getting the same treatment. Ask to talk to the doctor directly, I am going to guess that nurse has yet to talk to her supervising doctor about your situation...which is seriously negligent. Sometimes nurses get cocky and think they know it all.
> 
> I had my ultrasound at 6w3d. There is really nothing to be seen before week 5, and heartbeat is visible sometime in week 6 but not always at the beginning of the week. Its really only a viability ultrasound- if you have pain in the beginning they will check for a swollen tube, but that is the only indicator anything is even there because the sac is so small it cant be detected by U/S.
> 
> And EP's usually present with pain during week 4, and they will typically rupture by the end of week 7, but usually in the 5th or 6th week.

I knew you would have the answers :) so I will try to get a 6 week us booked tomorrow when I call for my levels :) but i guess these levels dont mean much until we get the second levels back on wednesday:wacko: This is alot lol I cant wait to be at 12 weeks lol I will feel alot better about all of this :) or at least to get my scan and see the bambino and the heartbeat. sorry to be nutty guys I didnt think I would be sooo worried and not know the answers to my questions ugh! thanks you ladies your the best :hugs:


----------



## spuggle

Mommabrown said:


> Hello Ladies! I am new to the whole forum thing but thought i could turn to people who are going through some of the same things i have been.I am 26 and have 3 amazing kids and was very young when i had my tubes tied after a C section. I had the Pomeroy method which is where they band you and the banded sections fall off. Well low and be hold i now only have a 2 1/2 cm long left tube and a 7 cm Right tube. My husband and I have been trying and even though we have only just began i am sorta like a crazy emotional roller coaster right now.I have a period due any day but have been feeling that maybe i could be pregnant and then i also have that huge doubt. Took a pregnancy test today and the test was invalid. No test line or anything...my husband suggests that i wait one more day for AF to come and then try to test again. I dunno am i getting over excited for something to happen that i haven't given time to work yet?

Welcome Momma brown.

The journey after a tr can be an emotional rollercoaster, just try to take each day as it comes, we are and have been poas addicts i think it's normal to test early we all do it lol and we all get impatient.

You've deffo come to the right place for a natter. :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

so my betas are 77 and the nurse was very cold and said I think it might be eptopic that my numbers should be 500 or above for 4 weeks and i said i was only 13 dpo when the beta was drawn she said close enough! ugh


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> so my betas are 77 and the nurse was very cold and said I think it might be eptopic that my numbers should be 500 or above for 4 weeks and i said i was only 13 dpo when the beta was drawn she said close enough! ugh

Momma: Click on Dash's beta page link a few pages back and then 13 dpo....I'd say your betas look normal! Obviously I'm NOT a doctor but looking at that site, your numbers look fine to me! BESIDES, you weren't sure of your EXACT O day, right? Don't give in to worry!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

WHAT!? I was 13 DPO and my number was 72! YOU NEED A NEW DOCTOR! These people are freaking ignorant.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Here! Copied it from the site:

Day 13* -- 1268 Single Pregnancies Recorded
Beta range	Number of Pregnancies in this range
1 - 1 (1)
1 - 3 (0)
3 - 6 (4)
6 - 12 (21)
12 - 22 (51)
22 - 41 (173)
41 - 77 (399)
77 - 144 (455)
144 - 270 (145)
270 - 503 (16)
503 - 937 (2)
937 - 1746 (1)
*Measured in Days Past Ovulation (DPO).


----------



## Dash

Ok...Im seriously upset with these people for you. You need to speak directly to the doctor and file a formal complaint against this nurse. She is an absolute idiot, and it is against the law for her to give you medical advice or opinions without the approval of a doctor- which I know, because I'm an effing nurse too. And unless this doctor is the biggest idiot on the planet, she has not talked to him/her.


----------



## Dash

And with the same chart Faith posted, the median (average) HcG for 13DPO in healthy pregnancies is 62!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

double post..sorry


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Ok...Im seriously upset with these people for you. You need to speak directly to the doctor and file a formal complaint against this nurse. She is an absolute idiot, and it is against the law for her to give you medical advice or opinions without the approval of a doctor- which I know, because I'm an effing nurse too. And unless this doctor is the biggest idiot on the planet, she has not talked to him/her.

I completely agree with you!!!!!!! It would seem this nurse as a personal axe to grind! It's time for her to find another line of work...her heart is clearly NOT in her job:growlmad:


----------



## mommax3

omg thank you girls so much for making me feel better and I called today to book my US which is may 3 and I asked the nurse if she talked to my dr. and of course he is on vacation this week thats why they are all acting so stupid!!!! I was shocked as shit when she said she thinks its eptopic why the hell would you say that to me over the phone! and when I looked back your number was the same as mine and anther tr girl who s now 3 months preggo hers were 27 then went to the 60's I think 2 days later! I think my baby is fine and I really do have a gut feeling everything will be great but when a professional tells you your baby wont make ityou tend to believe it :( Again thanks girls


----------



## mommax3

My numbers tomorrow will tell, and I hope they are super good so I can tell this nurse she is an ass!


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> omg thank you girls so much for making me feel better and I called today to book my US which is may 3 and I asked the nurse if she talked to my dr. and of course he is on vacation this week thats why they are all acting so stupid!!!! I was shocked as shit when she said she thinks its eptopic why the hell would you say that to me over the phone! and when I looked back your number was the same as mine and anther tr girl who s now 3 months preggo hers were 27 then went to the 60's I think 2 days later! I think my baby is fine and I really do have a gut feeling everything will be great but when a professional tells you your baby wont make ityou tend to believe it :( Again thanks girls

Good, Im glad! 77 is an really awesome number for 13 DPO, usually slow rising numbers wouldn't be that high yet.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> omg thank you girls so much for making me feel better and I called today to book my US which is may 3 and I asked the nurse if she talked to my dr. and of course he is on vacation this week thats why they are all acting so stupid!!!! I was shocked as shit when she said she thinks its eptopic why the hell would you say that to me over the phone! and when I looked back your number was the same as mine and anther tr girl who s now 3 months preggo hers were 27 then went to the 60's I think 2 days later! I think my baby is fine and I really do have a gut feeling everything will be great but when a professional tells you your baby wont make ityou tend to believe it :( Again thanks girls
> 
> Good, Im glad! 77 is an really awesome number for 13 DPO, usually slow rising numbers wouldn't be that high yet.Click to expand...

Thank you dash you make me feel so much better :) I think I can mentally make it to thursday now :) im happy that our numbers were similar because your pregnancy is doing great!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey girls!!!!!!!!!
MOMMA............................HORRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats on your BFP~~~THAT's SOOO wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys weren't even trying were you? or were you?
I can't remember anything really. 
Anywho, I'm doing a happy dance for you!!!!!!!
And I am with Dash, calm down and DO NOT worry, you cannot add one minute to the day by worrying and ALL it'll do is add stress and tension..It's ALL outta YOUR hands at this point, just rejoice and give thanks to the Creator and sustain-er of life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm super glad for you and you DO need a new doc OR at least need to have a serious talk w/ who you are with right now..NO oNE deserves to get treated in a crappy way..and they should be told about it....Want me to call? cuz I will and if not me I KNOW Tate will...he'll totally z snap them...
OK girls..I've been busy, I'm sure my time here will be more and more limited..my business is booming and days are getting sunnier and sweeter! 
I've modified life/sch/routines/work around here and it limits A LOT of my computer time, but know I love you all and am rooting for every single one of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Hey girls!!!!!!!!!
> MOMMA............................HORRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> congrats on your BFP~~~THAT's SOOO wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys weren't even trying were you? or were you?
> I can't remember anything really.
> Anywho, I'm doing a happy dance for you!!!!!!!
> And I am with Dash, calm down and DO NOT worry, you cannot add one minute to the day by worrying and ALL it'll do is add stress and tension..It's ALL outta YOUR hands at this point, just rejoice and give thanks to the Creator and sustain-er of life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm super glad for you and you DO need a new doc OR at least need to have a serious talk w/ who you are with right now..NO oNE deserves to get treated in a crappy way..and they should be told about it....Want me to call? cuz I will and if not me I KNOW Tate will...he'll totally z snap them...
> OK girls..I've been busy, I'm sure my time here will be more and more limited..my business is booming and days are getting sunnier and sweeter!
> I've modified life/sch/routines/work around here and it limits A LOT of my computer time, but know I love you all and am rooting for every single one of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :friends:

haha thanks tate the nurse is an all but I swear the dr. there is amazing!!! Im so jealous I wish I had some nice sunny days here its rainy and gloomy and the kids are stuck in the house on spring break :( Your busiess is booming, thats wonderful!!!! youg o girl make the big bucks :happydance: I will take your advice and kick backand enjoy the fact that im pregnant:baby: Its all in gods hands now


----------



## sweetlissa

Your number is great. I don't know why the nurse is being an A** but well lets just say that I hope you can put your foot up her butt tomorrow. With my youngest my first number was 27 at 7 DPO and he is now 3. I am sure yours will be fine can't wait to see belly pics. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Momma!!!!And @ Dash yes i was healed in my tubes at my two week check up and was given the ok to go. Thanks for that check into reality i needed it. I am one of those who expect quick results and since it took absolutely no effort to pregnant with my other three children i expected the same. Your right i need to relax and go with the flow.
@ FaithHopeLove I am sending mucho baby dust your way and hope that you get that BFP soon!


----------



## mommax3

Im being urged by another TR girl to get my progesterone checked did you guys have any problems with this? Im going to call and ask them to draw that too just in case these people are going to hate me when this is all over lol 
I told my sister today and she pretty much hates me she has been trying for years now with many different assisted things IuI and lots o drugs I understand her being sad she is not preggo but I cant handle her being mad at me


----------



## Dash

Look back about 2 pages after I got my BFP and see the anger some of you felt- lol. It wasn't personal or directed towards me, but it obviously brought up some negative feelings. I didn't have to try too hard, and some of you guys have been trying, hard, for a long time. Everyones journey is different. Your sister is probably just going through the same thing....but eventually she will be happy for you. 

If your hcg is rising fine I wouldn't worry about progesterone. People are going to say things to scare you...you just have to shrug it off. Stay positive!


----------



## cdnmom11

QUOTE]

cdnmom: It's good to see you around:hugs: I've been wondering how you're doing?[/QUOTE]
Thanks Faith. The board has been so quiet so I check in once in a while. I am in the 2ww so trying to stay positive and hope we caught our bean. I really have a good feeling this month. Don't feel myself at all. Hopefully it's a good sign! How are you doing?


----------



## tatertahelon

Does anyone have any ideas for date night w/ kids...Me and DH date our kids~both once a month...Tate and me went tonight and Dh and Tahely...BUT I'm running outta things to think of to do...
I always ask what THEY wanna do b/c if it's JUST ME choosing then it's possibly just the same to THEM as running errands...and I don't want that~I want it to be special..focus on them but they I THINK are still too lil to realize what that question TRULY means....like I could pick ANYTHING and my ma will do it :winkwink: so I always end up making suggestions and they are like ALL about it. HOWEVER~ I'm NOT TOO creative and need new, fresh ideas..? anyone have any~something other than picnics, pitching a tent, movies, swimming, dinner @fave restaurant, "window" shopping, bowling, roller skating, arcade(tate's major gamer) 
HELP!!!!!
thanks in advance for new ideas for the new month!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> cdnmom: It's good to see you around:hugs: I've been wondering how you're doing?

Thanks Faith. The board has been so quiet so I check in once in a while. I am in the 2ww so trying to stay positive and hope we caught our bean. I really have a good feeling this month. Don't feel myself at all. Hopefully it's a good sign! How are you doing?[/QUOTE]

Oooohhh! I hope you're next for the BFP! Maybe we're on a roll here:happydance: how many dpo are you? Not feeling yourself could be good:haha: 

I'm not sure what to think about this cycle for me...we weren't really trying since we were doing this cleanse thing...but we didn't prevent either. As it stands, fertility friend has listed our bd'ing as *good* when it comes to calculating bd'ing vs. O time...it's really hard to say because my opks and temps didn't line up...which is the first time since I started temping...this was due to the herbs and teas I was taking for the cleanse, I'm quite certain,..as I read on their site that a few other women O'd late while taking these things....anywhoooo, my royal jelly and COq10 arrived today so I'll start those and a few other things once AF comes (or she can just stay away and that would be FINE too!)

Hoping and praying for TR babies all around:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for date night w/ kids...Me and DH date our kids~both once a month...Tate and me went tonight and Dh and Tahely...BUT I'm running outta things to think of to do...
> I always ask what THEY wanna do b/c if it's JUST ME choosing then it's possibly just the same to THEM as running errands...and I don't want that~I want it to be special..focus on them but they I THINK are still too lil to realize what that question TRULY means....like I could pick ANYTHING and my ma will do it :winkwink: so I always end up making suggestions and they are like ALL about it. HOWEVER~ I'm NOT TOO creative and need new, fresh ideas..? anyone have any~something other than picnics, pitching a tent, movies, swimming, dinner @fave restaurant, "window" shopping, bowling, roller skating, arcade(tate's major gamer)
> HELP!!!!!
> thanks in advance for new ideas for the new month!!!!

Wow! you guys are fun parents!!! Well, lets see.....my kids LOVE to go to library..you could find a quite place to sit and read to him...OR (another book idea...) you could go to a Barnes and Noble and let him read through books and enjoy a hot chocolate or small treat at the Starbucks they usually have inside OR how about watching for free concerts...there might be some fun ones they would enjoy! 

Good job for you!!! your kids will always remember this:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: LOOOOOOVE to see that ticker in your signature:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks Faith...
I'm googling some things tonight as everyone sleeps which is what *I* need to be doing~but to my surprise there's nothing really~weird things, or things that seem to be geared for older kids..we are only just 3 and just 4 here....So going to a comedy club is out for the next few years....
We DO attend the library often as it is~ the 3 of us together, so that's not so much a date night~we live in a SUPER small town, the closest B&N is 1.5hrs away...
I REALLY appreciate you taking the time to post though and if anything else comes to ya, let me know~I'm always open for suggestions...
Funny you say hot choc..that's Tahelon's ABSOLUTE FAVE...Him and daddy went swimming tonight and for donuts and hot choc afterward..that kid could LIVE on cocoa and cream if we'd let him!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Look back about 2 pages after I got my BFP and see the anger some of you felt- lol. It wasn't personal or directed towards me, but it obviously brought up some negative feelings. I didn't have to try too hard, and some of you guys have been trying, hard, for a long time. Everyones journey is different. Your sister is probably just going through the same thing....but eventually she will be happy for you.
> 
> If your hcg is rising fine I wouldn't worry about progesterone. People are going to say things to scare you...you just have to shrug it off. Stay positive!

You didn't have to try too hard..Girl you did your man TEN days in a row..my Pu*sy feels like it's going to fall off after 4 days in a row:blush:...you DID try hard, just not long, so you don't take any credit away from THAT!!!! 
you have like privates made of steel or something:haha:

And momma, sometimes I feel my heart drop through my butt when I read about bfp's on line and I don't even know these ppl...so your sis, I'm sure she has that going on times a mill. Can't and shouldn't take away YOUR excitement, just have to remember to be excited for you AND sensitive to HER at the same time!!! maybe you could be a surrogate?? No~for real...
:hug:


----------



## spuggle

Momma i'm so sorry your sis isn't happy for you, she'll get over it though, it's the the way it is, happens for some and not for others, it's life isn't it. Just concentrate on what's important atm, your kids, hubby and that little bean inside you. :hugs: x

Sorry been a bit quiet but i'm not on here as much as i was and the weather is beautiful atm, getting a lovely tan :haha:


----------



## mommax3

Tater do you have one of those places where you can go paint pottery? my kids like that one and man you had way more ideas then i would have thought of lol im the classic movie and park mom lol
Dash im giving her some time and hoping she comes around :) thanks or the advice about the progesterone :)
Faith hopefully you will get your bfp since you were not trying it seems to be the trick :)
Spuggle send some nice weather my way pleaaaase!!!


----------



## cdnmom11

tatertahelon said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for date night w/ kids...Me and DH date our kids~both once a month...Tate and me went tonight and Dh and Tahely...BUT I'm running outta things to think of to do...
> I always ask what THEY wanna do b/c if it's JUST ME choosing then it's possibly just the same to THEM as running errands...and I don't want that~I want it to be special..focus on them but they I THINK are still too lil to realize what that question TRULY means....like I could pick ANYTHING and my ma will do it :winkwink: so I always end up making suggestions and they are like ALL about it. HOWEVER~ I'm NOT TOO creative and need new, fresh ideas..? anyone have any~something other than picnics, pitching a tent, movies, swimming, dinner @fave restaurant, "window" shopping, bowling, roller skating, arcade(tate's major gamer)
> HELP!!!!!
> thanks in advance for new ideas for the new month!!!!

 Hmmm, do they like helping to cook? My kids used to love searching for recipes, making a list for the store and then picking up everything they needed to cook with me. They would be so pleased with themselves and we would have so much fun in the kitchen, music cranked, dancing around. Not exactly date night but a fun time.


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for date night w/ kids...Me and DH date our kids~both once a month...Tate and me went tonight and Dh and Tahely...BUT I'm running outta things to think of to do...
> I always ask what THEY wanna do b/c if it's JUST ME choosing then it's possibly just the same to THEM as running errands...and I don't want that~I want it to be special..focus on them but they I THINK are still too lil to realize what that question TRULY means....like I could pick ANYTHING and my ma will do it :winkwink: so I always end up making suggestions and they are like ALL about it. HOWEVER~ I'm NOT TOO creative and need new, fresh ideas..? anyone have any~something other than picnics, pitching a tent, movies, swimming, dinner @fave restaurant, "window" shopping, bowling, roller skating, arcade(tate's major gamer)
> HELP!!!!!
> thanks in advance for new ideas for the new month!!!!
> 
> Hmmm, do they like helping to cook? My kids used to love searching for recipes, making a list for the store and then picking up everything they needed to cook with me. They would be so pleased with themselves and we would have so much fun in the kitchen, music cranked, dancing around. Not exactly date night but a fun time.Click to expand...

Great Idea!!


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> Im being urged by another TR girl to get my progesterone checked did you guys have any problems with this? Im going to call and ask them to draw that too just in case these people are going to hate me when this is all over lol
> I told my sister today and she pretty much hates me she has been trying for years now with many different assisted things IuI and lots o drugs I understand her being sad she is not preggo but I cant handle her being mad at me

My sister tried for years to get pregnant and it was so hard for me to watch this amazing person not get what she so desperately wanted. She struggled with PCOS and didn't seem to ever O. She would go month's without a period. My son has a rare endrocrine condition (panhypopituitarism) which means no pituitary. Originally, they thought he had Cushing disease and so I researched the snot out of it and probably could have written a book!
On my life, this is a true story......On an easter weekend about 5 years ago, I was in her kitchen after having a long conversation with her about her infertility and her sadness. I said to God, "please help my sister, she deserves to feel better", I looked at her and said "OMG, you have Cushings!! That's it, that's it!!" Sooo. to make a long story short, she got tested, had a pituitary tumor removed, lost 60lbs in about 2 months and now has a beautiful 18mnth daughter! I'm emotional just typing this. WOW! I'm sorry your sister is mad at you and I'm hoping that she is just in such a dark place that she's misdirecting. Enjoy this ride, you deserve it!


----------



## cdnmom11

QUOTE]

You didn't have to try too hard..Girl you did your man TEN days in a row..my Pu*sy feels like it's going to fall off after 4 days in a row:blush:...you DID try hard, just not long, so you don't take any credit away from THAT!!!! 
you have like privates made of steel or something:haha:QUOTE]

Almost spilled my coffee when I read this. Dying laughing...you're too funny!:haha:


----------



## cdnmom11

Mommabrown said:


> Congrats Momma!!!!And @ Dash yes i was healed in my tubes at my two week check up and was given the ok to go. Thanks for that check into reality i needed it. I am one of those who expect quick results and since it took absolutely no effort to pregnant with my other three children i expected the same. Your right i need to relax and go with the flow.
> @ FaithHopeLove I am sending mucho baby dust your way and hope that you get that BFP soon!

Welcome Mommabrown. I hear you on the impatience thing but trust me, I think I was going quietly insane the first few months, thinking every twinge was pregnancy. It was all I could think about. I now realize that I probably wasn't healed and my body was protecting me. I hope to get my bfp soon but I am also trying to be logical by recognizing that it may be a long haul. I'm 38 and those eggs are getting old! I'm willing to wait if it means getting a nice plump one! Good luck to you and I can't wait to hear about your bfp!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Your number is great. I don't know why the nurse is being an A** but well lets just say that I hope you can put your foot up her butt tomorrow. With my youngest my first number was 27 at 7 DPO and he is now 3. I am sure yours will be fine can't wait to see belly pics. :)

Sweetlissa, I love your fire! Remind me to call on you if I need some butt kicking! And congrats on the new house!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Im being urged by another TR girl to get my progesterone checked did you guys have any problems with this? Im going to call and ask them to draw that too just in case these people are going to hate me when this is all over lol
> I told my sister today and she pretty much hates me she has been trying for years now with many different assisted things IuI and lots o drugs I understand her being sad she is not preggo but I cant handle her being mad at me
> 
> My sister tried for years to get pregnant and it was so hard for me to watch this amazing person not get what she so desperately wanted. She struggled with PCOS and didn't seem to ever O. She would go month's without a period. My son has a rare endrocrine condition (panhypopituitarism) which means no pituitary. Originally, they thought he had Cushing disease and so I researched the snot out of it and probably could have written a book!
> On my life, this is a true story......On an easter weekend about 5 years ago, I was in her kitchen after having a long conversation with her about her infertility and her sadness. I said to God, "please help my sister, she deserves to feel better", I looked at her and said "OMG, you have Cushings!! That's it, that's it!!" Sooo. to make a long story short, she got tested, had a pituitary tumor removed, lost 60lbs in about 2 months and now has a beautiful 18mnth daughter! I'm emotional just typing this. WOW! I'm sorry your sister is mad at you and I'm hoping that she is just in such a dark place that she's misdirecting. Enjoy this ride, you deserve it!Click to expand...

I am a firm believer that EVERYTHING happens for a reason;) Beautiful story:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Done in March!? Geeze girl, relax and slow down! Lol. Welcome to the thread! There is a variety of wonderful ladies who are TTC on here, and a few that are pg. I waited 3 months to TTC and got pg on our first cycle trying, but there are others who have been trying longer- momma for 7 months, just got her BFP yesterday, then there is some who have been trying for much longer and are still waiting. You have absolutely NO reason to freak out! Are you even healed from surgery yet?

Hi Dash, wow, you're already 8 weeks! That's fantastic! How is your MS? I always think about what you said about visualizing getting pregnant and it inspires me. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## cdnmom11

QUOTE]

Oooohhh! I hope you're next for the BFP! Maybe we're on a roll here:happydance: how many dpo are you? Not feeling yourself could be good:haha: 

I'm not sure what to think about this cycle for me...we weren't really trying since we were doing this cleanse thing...but we didn't prevent either. As it stands, fertility friend has listed our bd'ing as *good* when it comes to calculating bd'ing vs. O time...it's really hard to say because my opks and temps didn't line up...which is the first time since I started temping...this was due to the herbs and teas I was taking for the cleanse, I'm quite certain,..as I read on their site that a few other women O'd late while taking these things....anywhoooo, my royal jelly and COq10 arrived today so I'll start those and a few other things once AF comes (or she can just stay away and that would be FINE too!)

Hoping and praying for TR babies all around:hugs:[/QUOTE] Thanks Faith. I am only 6dpo so I still have a while to wait. I am just relaxing and I have to believe that it will happen when it's meant to. Did you get a +opk? The temping thing is a pain in the a#*. I did read temping vaginally is more accurate but you need to make sure nobody finds your thermometer. Ewwww... how many dpo are you? Did FF give you an O date? How much longer do you have to cleanse? I'm impressed with your diligence. Good luck!!


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Im being urged by another TR girl to get my progesterone checked did you guys have any problems with this? Im going to call and ask them to draw that too just in case these people are going to hate me when this is all over lol
> I told my sister today and she pretty much hates me she has been trying for years now with many different assisted things IuI and lots o drugs I understand her being sad she is not preggo but I cant handle her being mad at me
> 
> My sister tried for years to get pregnant and it was so hard for me to watch this amazing person not get what she so desperately wanted. She struggled with PCOS and didn't seem to ever O. She would go month's without a period. My son has a rare endrocrine condition (panhypopituitarism) which means no pituitary. Originally, they thought he had Cushing disease and so I researched the snot out of it and probably could have written a book!
> On my life, this is a true story......On an easter weekend about 5 years ago, I was in her kitchen after having a long conversation with her about her infertility and her sadness. I said to God, "please help my sister, she deserves to feel better", I looked at her and said "OMG, you have Cushings!! That's it, that's it!!" Sooo. to make a long story short, she got tested, had a pituitary tumor removed, lost 60lbs in about 2 months and now has a beautiful 18mnth daughter! I'm emotional just typing this. WOW! I'm sorry your sister is mad at you and I'm hoping that she is just in such a dark place that she's misdirecting. Enjoy this ride, you deserve it!Click to expand...

OMG! what an amazing story you helped your sister soooo much I wish I could help mine too! my sister also has pcos which makes her over weight and all the drugs make her miserable and instead of reaching out she closes her self off from everyone :cry: Thank you for your story i hope we have a happy ending too


----------



## tatertahelon

cdnmom11 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for date night w/ kids...Me and DH date our kids~both once a month...Tate and me went tonight and Dh and Tahely...BUT I'm running outta things to think of to do...
> I always ask what THEY wanna do b/c if it's JUST ME choosing then it's possibly just the same to THEM as running errands...and I don't want that~I want it to be special..focus on them but they I THINK are still too lil to realize what that question TRULY means....like I could pick ANYTHING and my ma will do it :winkwink: so I always end up making suggestions and they are like ALL about it. HOWEVER~ I'm NOT TOO creative and need new, fresh ideas..? anyone have any~something other than picnics, pitching a tent, movies, swimming, dinner @fave restaurant, "window" shopping, bowling, roller skating, arcade(tate's major gamer)
> HELP!!!!!
> thanks in advance for new ideas for the new month!!!!
> 
> Hmmm, do they like helping to cook? My kids used to love searching for recipes, making a list for the store and then picking up everything they needed to cook with me. They would be so pleased with themselves and we would have so much fun in the kitchen, music cranked, dancing around. Not exactly date night but a fun time.Click to expand...

YES they do and FOR SOME reason I didn't think of it, it IS a date night...I never thought of THEM helping w/ list, ing's and shopping~that's great!!!
thank you!!!!

I LOVE GOD!!!!! He's continually amazing me...I mean~daily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Holy week to you all!!!


----------



## spuggle

Momma i will try and send some lovely sunshine your way lol. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Okay Momma, so I suppose no test results again?!:shrug: making us all wait until tomorrow...I hope everything is super:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Oooohhh! I hope you're next for the BFP! Maybe we're on a roll here:happydance: how many dpo are you? Not feeling yourself could be good:haha:
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about this cycle for me...we weren't really trying since we were doing this cleanse thing...but we didn't prevent either. As it stands, fertility friend has listed our bd'ing as *good* when it comes to calculating bd'ing vs. O time...it's really hard to say because my opks and temps didn't line up...which is the first time since I started temping...this was due to the herbs and teas I was taking for the cleanse, I'm quite certain,..as I read on their site that a few other women O'd late while taking these things....anywhoooo, my royal jelly and COq10 arrived today so I'll start those and a few other things once AF comes (or she can just stay away and that would be FINE too!)
> 
> Hoping and praying for TR babies all around:hugs:

 Thanks Faith. I am only 6dpo so I still have a while to wait. I am just relaxing and I have to believe that it will happen when it's meant to. Did you get a +opk? The temping thing is a pain in the a#*. I did read temping vaginally is more accurate but you need to make sure nobody finds your thermometer. Ewwww... how many dpo are you? Did FF give you an O date? How much longer do you have to cleanse? I'm impressed with your diligence. Good luck!![/QUOTE]

Well, we're pretty close, then! I'm 8dpo today. FF did give me an O date..CD19, but I had a +opk at 8:30pm on CD16...normally I ovulate the day following the +opk....but didn't have a temp rise until CD19. FF gave me a dotted line:shrug: it's okay, just glad I O'd:)


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Okay Momma, so I suppose no test results again?!:shrug: making us all wait until tomorrow...I hope everything is super:hugs:

sorry faith we have to wait lol Its killing me but im sure once my numbers are good I will be dying for my scan :wacko: Im haveing some right side discomfort and my mom says its from being constipated and you know us crazy girls I keep thinking its the worst :dohh:


----------



## sweetlissa

I was hoping that Momma had her results.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Okay Momma, so I suppose no test results again?!:shrug: making us all wait until tomorrow...I hope everything is super:hugs:
> 
> sorry faith we have to wait lol Its killing me but im sure once my numbers are good I will be dying for my scan :wacko: Im haveing some right side discomfort and my mom says its from being constipated and you know us crazy girls I keep thinking its the worst :dohh:Click to expand...

Okay, I pretty much expected to wait:haha:

Your Mom is probably right. It's amazing the pains you can have when your backed-up..besides, I would think it's too early to have ectopic pains..don't you? Not exactly sure, but I thought it would take at least another week or more. I know Lissa started having pain at 4+6, but it could have been her kidney stones, too. She did have kidneys too, didn't she??? Or was it just the ectopic causing those pains? ANYWAY, try not to worry. And you're right..once the numbers come back great, then it's the scan to worry about:dohh: We probably wouldn't have made for good pioneer women....they had to wait for a few missed AF's to really know if they were preggers and then you had NO IDEA what was going on in there until it was time for the baby to be born. And a stick to bite down on and a shot of whiskey wouldn't have done it for me:nope: those were some STRONG women:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

soooo, I SHOULD know this by NOW, but how long does an egg live after it's released??????
if you have O "pain" does that start AFTER it's released or before? 
I'm confused...


----------



## Dash

Im pretty sure its 36-48 hours.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> soooo, I SHOULD know this by NOW, but how long does an egg live after it's released??????
> if you have O "pain" does that start AFTER it's released or before?
> I'm confused...

Good question on the O pain...I've wondered that too. For me, it seems to correspond to what FF usually calculates as O day...but sometimes I've felt it like two days in a row:shrug: hope someone around here knows:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

I know that dash is right about the length the egg lives but i believe the o pain is the follicles bursting which is right before O


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Okay Momma, so I suppose no test results again?!:shrug: making us all wait until tomorrow...I hope everything is super:hugs:
> 
> sorry faith we have to wait lol Its killing me but im sure once my numbers are good I will be dying for my scan :wacko: Im haveing some right side discomfort and my mom says its from being constipated and you know us crazy girls I keep thinking its the worst :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I pretty much expected to wait:haha:
> 
> Your Mom is probably right. It's amazing the pains you can have when your backed-up..besides, I would think it's too early to have ectopic pains..don't you? Not exactly sure, but I thought it would take at least another week or more. I know Lissa started having pain at 4+6, but it could have been her kidney stones, too. She did have kidneys too, didn't she??? Or was it just the ectopic causing those pains? ANYWAY, try not to worry. And you're right..once the numbers come back great, then it's the scan to worry about:dohh: We probably wouldn't have made for good pioneer women....they had to wait for a few missed AF's to really know if they were preggers and then you had NO IDEA what was going on in there until it was time for the baby to be born. And a stick to bite down on and a shot of whiskey wouldn't have done it for me:nope: those were some STRONG women:winkwink:Click to expand...

lol pioneer woman and me dont make for a good thing lol I think sweets hubby had the stones???? Idk I will def. let you girl know whts up as soon as I do tomorrow.


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks,,,
So, the bursting follicles doooo what? and that causes the pain....?
oh it probably doesn't matter...
thanks girls!!!


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> Thanks,,,
> So, the bursting follicles doooo what? and that causes the pain....?
> oh it probably doesn't matter...
> thanks girls!!!


They burst? Lol. Imagine its like a little bubble on your ovary with your egg inside, and when it bursts open the egg comes out and starts its journey down the tube.

Thinking of you today Momma!

I have my appt this morning, about 2 hours away in Seattle.


----------



## tatertahelon

There's always more going on in there than *I* can imagine...CRAZY

Dash, What appt do you have today?? Maybe you said, Ya know me...

Spuggle~don't you have your doc appt today..? or tomorrow, or yesterday??

:friends:


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,
> So, the bursting follicles doooo what? and that causes the pain....?
> oh it probably doesn't matter...
> thanks girls!!!
> 
> 
> They burst? Lol. Imagine its like a little bubble on your ovary with your egg inside, and when it bursts open the egg comes out and starts its journey down the tube.
> 
> Thinking of you today Momma!
> 
> I have my appt this morning, about 2 hours away in Seattle.Click to expand...

Good luck today dash I hope we get to see a pic :) I just called my drs office and of course got a answering machine for the lady i need to speak too! ugh why must they make me wait soooo long!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,
> So, the bursting follicles doooo what? and that causes the pain....?
> oh it probably doesn't matter...
> thanks girls!!!
> 
> 
> They burst? Lol. Imagine its like a little bubble on your ovary with your egg inside, and when it bursts open the egg comes out and starts its journey down the tube.
> 
> Thinking of you today Momma!
> 
> I have my appt this morning, about 2 hours away in Seattle.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck today dash I hope we get to see a pic :) I just called my drs office and of course got a answering machine for the lady i need to speak too! ugh why must they make me wait soooo long!!Click to expand...

Well, sheesh! Don't they know you have a whole group of bnb sisters on the edge of their seats:dohh:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks,,,
> So, the bursting follicles doooo what? and that causes the pain....?
> oh it probably doesn't matter...
> thanks girls!!!
> 
> 
> They burst? Lol. Imagine its like a little bubble on your ovary with your egg inside, and when it bursts open the egg comes out and starts its journey down the tube.
> 
> Thinking of you today Momma!
> 
> I have my appt this morning, about 2 hours away in Seattle.Click to expand...

Dash, I'm praying for good news from your appt. today:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

yay my betas are 232 they not only doubled but trippled!!!!!! and that nasty nurse was like your right where you need to be :) whoot whoot!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> yay my betas are 232 they not only doubled but trippled!!!!!! and that nasty nurse was like your right where you need to be :) whoot whoot!!!

:happydance:Wonderful news!:happydance:

When will you have your results from the progesterone test?

Ahhhh, you will have a blessed Easter for sure:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

oh sorry faith they said that that was good too!
Dash girl where are you? i want pics lol


----------



## Dash

Im right here! Its only 130 here, lol.

MOMMA THOSE NUMBERS ARE AWESOME!!!!! Yay! Looks like your pregnant and its definitely in the right spot! Whats the action plan from here?

Just got home from my appt- had TWO separate ultrasounds today. The baby is doing GREAT and I got to see its little arms and legs that it just grew. HB was in the 170's :) I go back in 3 weeks for my 12 week. I declined all genetic testing this time.

The doc freaked me out by noting some kind of mass on my right ovary, where I have been having some pain. He said he needed to send me down the hall where they have better machines to make sure it was not an ectopic TWIN. I had a small freak out on the inside. But its just a cyst, and everything will be fine, thank God.

I got a pic but its not a very good one- you can see the little arms and legs, but Im not even sure how to post it on here!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> yay my betas are 232 they not only doubled but trippled!!!!!! and that nasty nurse was like your right where you need to be :) whoot whoot!!!

That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Im right here! Its only 130 here, lol.
> 
> MOMMA THOSE NUMBERS ARE AWESOME!!!!! Yay! Looks like your pregnant and its definitely in the right spot! Whats the action plan from here?
> 
> Just got home from my appt- had TWO separate ultrasounds today. The baby is doing GREAT and I got to see its little arms and legs that it just grew. HB was in the 170's :) I go back in 3 weeks for my 12 week. I declined all genetic testing this time.
> 
> The doc freaked me out by noting some kind of mass on my right ovary, where I have been having some pain. He said he needed to send me down the hall where they have better machines to make sure it was not an ectopic TWIN. I had a small freak out on the inside. But its just a cyst, and everything will be fine, thank God.
> 
> I got a pic but its not a very good one- you can see the little arms and legs, but Im not even sure how to post it on here!

Glad all is going great Dash!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

hoot hoot holla hooray girls!!!!!!!!!!!!
that's ALL great news Dash and Momma!!! 
Momma, maybe you have tweens in there!?!?!!!!!!!

I hate it when dox have to send you down the hall w/ better machines..Yeesh....Glad it's just a cyst....anything they do for/to that? just let it be!?!
Love ya girls!!!!
It's a beautiful day here in PA!!!! YAY!!! thank you Lord!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, awesome news!!!! glad everything looks okay with the cyst:dohh: I would/plan to decline genetic testing as well. Our little one's are special picked just for us by God...I'll take whatever He's giving:haha:

Momma, I'm so glad you got your progesterone levels checked...gives you extra peace of mind:thumbup: soooo, looks like it took you 6 mo. from TR to PG, eh? Not bad:winkwink: (not quite as good as Dash, though:haha:) even though I know it seemed like a LOOOONG time to you.

Tater, enjoy your beautiful weather:hugs: It's supposed to be in the 20's tonight and tomorrow night..sheesh! I was SURE Easter would be beautiful this year since it falls so much later than usual:nope: oh, well, we're leaving anyway...headed for family camp (in TX)....but we can't de-winterize our travel trailer until we get further south because the pipes will FREEZE:nope: I don't feel like I'm prepared yet for this trip...it's hard to get in the camping mode when it still feels like winter outside:wacko:

TTC, good to see you:hugs: I hope you're feeling well!:flower:


----------



## mommax3

TTC thanks how you doing?
Dash great news you must have loved seeing him :) I hate when drs freak you out for no reason ugh!!!
faith yeah its been 7 cycles but I really didnt try the frist month, tag your next girl!


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> yay my betas are 232 they not only doubled but trippled!!!!!! and that nasty nurse was like your right where you need to be :) whoot whoot!!!

That's wonderful news!! Those are fantastic high numbers. Congratulations. Now sit back and relax and enjoy building your babe:)


----------



## Dash

I hear crickets in here! Its a gloomy nasty cold day here...so I will be home ALL day. Somebody get on here and keep me entertained! Haha.


----------



## mommax3

Hey dash Im not much company today lol my lower back hurts and im already having round ligament pain! I forgot how early this started. i literaly have aches in my hips it must be becasue its baby number four and my body is getting right to it lol My weather sux too and the kids have been on spring break stuck in the house driving me nuts luckily im really not to tired so im hoping to get them out today and do something but what im not really sure lol


----------



## Dash

Ahhh....yes. Its amazing how the higher the number of children, the faster you feel pregnant. My hips and abs are SO relaxed already that I cant button my jeans right. 

Im jealous of your nice weather. Im SO ready for spring already!


----------



## mommax3

Soon you will be having to get out the maternity clothes :) so exciting! who would have htought we would be so excired to get big lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ahhh, ladies:) You're so blessed...did either of you save your maternity clothes?! Now would probably be a great time to buy clearance winter maternity clothes since the spring clothes are out! Do you have a Motherhood Maternity nearby? Or go online:happydance: how fun!!!! My sis is having her 4th and final baby...so she's planning to give me all of hers maternity clothes:thumbup: (I've told her MANY times...you will be sorry if you get fixed:nope:) she says she's done...she'll have all girls:wacko: her girls are 8, 5-1/2, 18 mo. and due July 14th with her little Sophia:) She's 34 and doesn't want to be an old mom. I say, BRING IT ON BABY! Dh and I don't have a problem with having young kids as we get older...we're not really the type who are anxious to get the kids out of the house so we can buy a motor home and travel the world:haha: We want to be a part of our kids' and grandkids' lives:thumbup:and be available to help when we're needed:flower: Children are a blessing from the Lord and our inheritance! 

Anyway, you girls (along with TTC) are going to have beautiful baby bumps for the summer:happydance:


----------



## Dash

My SIL and my 2 pregnant friends have been giving me pants- but I have NO shirts...and THATS what Im having a problem with. I already started wearing one pair of "convertible" jeans, that are completely normal jeans but have the option of an adjustable waist. They fit SO much better than my normal jeans now, because you know...that first trimester wonderful bloating, and when I wear something snug it causes pain on my right side (which I now know is my giant cyst). 

My boobs...are GIANT. Haha. So along with my little bump (which was already a bit bumpy, lol) I have these giant boobs. I don't know what I'm going to do if it ever gets warm and I cant wear my hooded sweatshirts- because my T-shirts don't even close to fit.


----------



## mommax3

Giant boobs I love that part lol I actually have to start from scratch with everything we had that house fire and lost all of our stuff including all our stuff we had stored in the basement ugh! its all good though I wll just triy to find clearence and used :) how is everyone doing? you guys must be having nice weather unlike me, its been raining here like all week :(


----------



## Dash

Wow, I could not imagine losing everything! We had a really bad flood right before my surgery and my son lost all his stuff the poor kid, and we lost all of our stuff we had stored in the basement. So- yeah, all the left over baby things and stored clothes were gone. But I have to say Im pretty excited to bargain shop this summer! I love garage sales and finding good deals.

Since we had to tear everything out of the downstairs, we are making an extra bedroom. Which means the older kids get giant downstairs rooms and I get to, once again, convert the upstairs room into a nursery. 

FAITH! How are you feeling about this month? Did the cleanse make you feel any better?

Ive really got to get my butt out of bed. Its beautiful outside for the first time in a long time, and the kids have an eater egg hunt in an hour.


----------



## mommax3

Dash im with you love garage sailing! we have our fist local community yard sale day sat the 30th cant wait to find some bargains!!! usualy go with my sister but im not thinking that will be the case this year :( have fun at your egg hunt in the nice weather we will be going to see another movie today since its raining again!! your baby looks like a realy baby inyour ticker I love it!!!
Faith im sying to know if the cleanse did the trick too!! did you lose any weight while on the cleanse?


----------



## Dash

Is your sister still having a hard time? 

I enjoyed the sunshine for about 15 minutes- then I threw up. So I will continue to enjoy it from my couch, in front of the giant windows in the living room.


----------



## mommax3

oh god you poor thing! yeah she hates me and I just texted her because I go myslef all freaked out thinking im having an ectopic because the pain on my lower right back is radiating into my butt bad and that was her symptom when she had hers ugh so now I have her asking me what th dr. said yeah I called the dr. on a sat about butt pain anyways hes says it would be to early to have ectopic symtoms and hes sending me for another hcg on monday just to make sure my levels are going up


----------



## Dash

Girl, you are FINE! Those first set of numbers were outrageously amazing! 

I talked to my doc about pain- because a lot of my pain is different this time around. He said the more surgeries, the more scar tissue, the more strange pain.


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma I am so happy to see your numbers. I am actually jumping up and down in my seat.. I am so happy for you. 
Sorry I have been MIA. My dog is in heat right after moving into the house. SO that has been alot to keep up on. 
My daughter has been having volleyball games almost everyday. 
But I have to say I finally see a lil sunshine. We got some great news this week. We were at the lot getting ready to sell our Semi Trucks when we got a call from Wal-Mart. Saying they needed us. I was like OMG OMG.. I cried I was so happy. SO we are back into the trucking business. But that also means my hubby will be gone for months at a time. So it looks like TTC has gone out the window. Until next winter. He will be leaving sometime in the next 2 weeks. So there is no way we will hit my next cycle. Who knows maybe I can make a quick trip for a night if he isn't to far away..


----------



## mommax3

dash I was thinking that to cause thats the side I have always seemed to have pains in since surgury, god i hope your right again thanks for the pep talk


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Momma I am so happy to see your numbers. I am actually jumping up and down in my seat.. I am so happy for you.
> Sorry I have been MIA. My dog is in heat right after moving into the house. SO that has been alot to keep up on.
> My daughter has been having volleyball games almost everyday.
> But I have to say I finally see a lil sunshine. We got some great news this week. We were at the lot getting ready to sell our Semi Trucks when we got a call from Wal-Mart. Saying they needed us. I was like OMG OMG.. I cried I was so happy. SO we are back into the trucking business. But that also means my hubby will be gone for months at a time. So it looks like TTC has gone out the window. Until next winter. He will be leaving sometime in the next 2 weeks. So there is no way we will hit my next cycle. Who knows maybe I can make a quick trip for a night if he isn't to far away..

sweets do you bread your dog? what kind of dog? congrats on hubby getting back to trucking!!!!!! it sucks about not ttc is he gone a long time ? is that why you have to wait until next winter? As you can see I really make myself nuts thinking about what is going on in my body once I settle my mind I think of something else google it get worked up then need to keep looking to find the reason why aaahhhh!!!


----------



## Dash

Google always ends in death. Its absurd- its what drives people into the emergency room for not emergent situations. Only Google can turn ear pain into an aneurysm.


----------



## mommax3

so so true! also bnb can be awsome and very supportive but you can also pick the worst things to read! stay out of the first trimester thread lol it is scary a whole lot of omg im bleeding and omg this hurts aaaahhhhhh to much for me to handle i think of my own crazy things I dont need help


----------



## mommax3

dash I dont know how you got to 9 weeks with out freaking out?!?! your a touch lady I have only been knowingly preggo for a week adn think I took llike 5 years off my life! dear god please make may 3rd get here soon!


----------



## Dash

I've actually been surprisingly relaxed this pregnancy. I think I was way more neurotic with my first...maybe I was so neurotic I have nothing left for this pregnancy. Lol. I was pretty bad the second time also. Seriously, I was afraid to do anything, even afraid to drive the first time.

I have this really good feeling that everything is going to be just fine. Did a LOT of soul searching and praying right before I got pregnant.

Just try to relax! Maybe you will get lucky and get terrible morning sickness, so that every morning when you wake up and puke over the side of your bed your reminded that everything is going to be just fine. Hehe.


----------



## mommax3

Im always a nervous nilly i guess ugh im glad you have been relaxed though it makes thing alot more enjoyable :) I actually just talked to my mom who is a rn prenatel is not her thing but she said she has the exact same pain and its her sciatic which she said makes since because im constipated which would be why my right side abdomon is uncomfortable and the build up i will call it lol is putting pressure on my sciatic now that I have a good explination i feel alot better im sure after my scan i will be able to chill 95% of the way :) I want to say thanks soooo much for being my sanity I really needed it today nearly had a panic attack lmao now back to good vibes and happy thoughts. so when do you guys plan on attacking the nursery project?


----------



## Dash

Any time! We all need it some days :)

I imagine we wont get going on the nursery for a few months. We have to finish the downstairs first and move the kids down there...


----------



## mommax3

happy easter to all you wonderfull ladies i hope you have an amazing day with your families :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies:hugs: Happy Resurrection Day :dance:
I hope everyone is having a wonderful day:flower:

As for everyone asking about the cleanse...this is day 30 and the final day as I feel AF circling above. She should be making her appearance tomorrow...grrrr...anyway, my time leading up to AF has been MUCH better than the past few months...no achy/crampy feeling like I was having DAILY from 1dpo until AF came. Sore BBs usually start for me exactly 10 days before AF, this month though, it didn't start until just 3 days ago...I would like to say that PMS seems better too. I've had *waves* of it over the past week, but nothing that lasts the whole day. SO, I feel like perhaps the cleanse did help balance some of the hormones.:thumbup: I'll be anxious to see what AF is like...hopefully it will be lighter with little or no clots (which I usually have lots of..) Tomorrow I'll start royal jelly, COQ10 and something else I can't remember the name of...:haha: I hope and PRAY this cycle will be THE month[-o&lt;

Because we are traveling, we went to a different church this morning for Easter service..it was FULL of LARGE families...it was wonderful:winkwink: A family with 7 kids sat in front of us...the youngest is just 6 weeks old and made me sooooo want to hold that little one in my arms. My dd (8) was beside herself with that cute little one...I'm so excited to have another tiny baby in our house:happydance: Patiently waiting for God's perfect timing:)


----------



## mommax3

Faith You really are such a patient (sp) person and your right god WILL bless you! so funny because your easy af symptoms sound like my pregnancy symptoms this month my bbs were not sore until right before af and usually its at 7dpo no cramps and so on so maybe this is your month after all :) I will keep my fx super tight for you :)


----------



## Dash

Morning girls! Seems like everyone has left us for nice spring weather...

Its raining here. Still. 

Faith, it sounds like that cleanse really did help level your hormones, and probably helped rid of any built up toxins also. Fingers crossed that even if this isn't your month, next month you will KNOW that it worked!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello there Ladies!
I have a question for you all. How long did it take for your period to get back on track after the TR?
Mine is well over a week late but all pregnancy test are a BFN. I am ok with that... i don't feel like i am prego either. I have a Dr. appt this Thurs. so i am really anxious to see what he has to say. But i guess i can't wrap my head around this bc i have never had a problem with periods being irregular and i was on my period when i had surgery. Well anyways just looking to see if this a bit peculiar or normal.


----------



## Dash

I remember asking the same question after my TR- and I think most the girls here had late or strange cycles. Mine was 2 weeks late the first month after and one week late the second month, and in asking around I found that after the surgery its pretty common!


----------



## mommax3

Yeah I didnt feel fully back to myself for at least 4 months :( but trust that you will :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies! Well, AF found me, just before bed last night:( GOOD thing is, I should have the heavier days out of the way before we arrive at camp tomorrow (always a silver lining:haha:)

MOMMA: What can you take or do for the constipation? That is absolutely miserable!!!! Can you drink some laxative teas...like *Smooth Move* or the like? You shouldn't have to live with that:hugs:

LISSA: I wanted to congratulate you on the new business deal with Wal-Mart:thumbup: excellent that you'll have some good work. I pray you won't have to wait months before TTC again:( Take it month by month...something is bound to line up:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

Faith so the cleanse really did help ease your af symptoms! amazing! have a great time camping im jealous i love camping but if we were to go now we would def. freeze at night and wash away with all the rain lol
im sure there is something i can take but it all sounds so gross lol


----------



## Dash

Do it Momma- do it now. Lol. I take Calcium Magnesium, it has a TON of benefits during pregnancy but helps keep your regular (liquid form, not pills). 

Glad the cleanse worked for you Faith! Have fun camping. I don't know why people enjoy camping, but to each their own, right? Haha.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, Dash is right! Take something and rid yourself of the misery!!!

Dash, I too, am traditionally anti-camping...but we have a really nice travel trailer, with a full BATHROOM..the most important part (especially when one brings AF along:nope:) also has a nice kitchen area and big fridge & freezer, so I can have the option of cooking indoors or out. I grew up with 3 sisters and our family DID NOT camp...but after having 2 boys, it forced me to explore the great outdoors:haha: although by nature, I'm a home-body...love to stay indoors where it's warm:) I have to admit, we have WONDERFUL memories now as a family from the times we have camped *with the camper*....my middle child's favorite memory, as he tells often, "is the time when dad pulled off the road when it was raining and we all got into the camper and mom baked chocolate chip cookies and we ate those with milk and watched it rain" he still talks about that and it was like 3 or 4 years ago! 

Momma, I'm looking forward to seeing HIGH numbers tomorrow:hugs:

MOMMABROWN: just wanted to mention, I have read about MANY women have late AF in the first cycle or two following the TR. I really found tha, for me, it took and good 4 cycles to feel *normal* again. It's a huge pain, I know! Especially when you WANT af to come so you can TTC:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you ladies all so much! :happydance: It made me feel so much better... I was worried something might have went wrong. I thought i was a wacko. lol


And yeah never knew how much i would want AF to come along until i did start TTC...:shock:

:dust: Babydust to all TTC!


----------



## mommax3

OMG!!! my levels are 4435!!!!! wow im soooo excited :)


----------



## Dash

YAY!! Thats so awesome! Are you feeling confident now?


----------



## mommax3

yes mam!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh momma, wonderful news:happydance: That makes my night!:haha: 

We arrived at camp right before a huge storm hit...we've spent a bunch of time, so far, in tornado shelters:wacko: although getting to know lots of really nice people! We spent a while chatting with the Duggar family (19 kids):) They're campsite is just down from ours. ANYWAY, I hope we don't have sirens during the night...not sure if I should sleep with my regular clothes on...grrrr...rain, rain, go away....:haha: well, this is what memories are made of, right? 

Good night ladies:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

WOW faith realy the dugger family! thats awsome I really think they are an amazing family :) did you guys talk about anything good?lol I wonder what kind of converdations they would have with someone, do they even have time to talk with all them kids hehe


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. There was so much to catch up on. Momma I love the numbers. WOW... 
Faith Sorry AF found you. It is always a lil disappointing. 
ASF well.... AF has not shown yet. I am 3 days late. I haven't had the urge to test. Although I am kinda starting to think about it. I told my hubby yesterday that I would test this morning. But when I woke up I said to myself.. I really don't want to see a BFN. And with moving and stress and all that I am just probably messed up. Ok so that is crazy right..LOL.. I have no idea when I O'd. I took 2 OPK's this month just because but both were ---- So. 
Anyway.. I wanted to tell you girls that Sunday we will be welcoming a new member to our family. We are getting another St. Bernard who is 4 Months old. Ironiclly he was born on the day I went to the hospital with my first pain from the ectopic pregnancy. But our St. Bernard we have now is in heat. And that was my plan. So in 3 months we should have about 14 puppies running around here. That should keep me busy enough to keep my mind off of TTC while my hubbby is gone..LOL... Anyway. If and when I test I will let you girls know. Love to all


----------



## Dash

The Duggar family AND puppies? Chaos. Hehe.

Faith those tornado warnings sounds SCARY! Ive heard from lots of people who are going through the bad storms right now. 

I want to know how the Duggar family goes camping and doesn't lose any of their children. I find it really hard to believe that 2 parents can properly pay attention to and raise so many children. Not that the kids don't all seem to be perfectly well rounded people, I just personally think that they might be kind of insane. Haha. With the ferocity subsequent children fly forth from my body I think I would start dropping them on the kitchen floor at about 7.

And Lissa- puppies?! You are one brave woman! I think I would rather have 14 babies than 14 puppies! I may very well be the only person in the world who hates puppies. they juts...pee everywhere...and chew all your stuff...

CANT WAIT for you to test!!!!!


----------



## Dash

OH MAN. I woke up pregnant this morning. Like, suddenly couldn't put my pants on, obvious baby bump pregnant.

That was fast.


----------



## mommax3

sweets i hope you test soon im on the edge of my seat!! I love puppies too but I agree with dash lots of work which is great to keep the mind busy :)
Dash thats exciting, I cant wait for a bump! All i have now is bloat,big boobs and aches lol but I will take it


----------



## sweetlissa

Well I went to test and thought AF was coming. SO I put the test away. Now I woke up from a nap and No AF... HUM..HUM.. she isn't playing fair this month. Looking back at my chart and the very few things I put on there. I only put bding and eggwhite it does seem possible.


----------



## Dash

Well what are you waiting for?!


----------



## mommax3

Sweets your killing me whats the verdict? 
So we got baby chicks at tractor supply over the weekend and for all 9 of them we only paid 8 cents! so we had to get them even though we still have to build a small barn for them ugh so they have been in a tote in my dining room and im getting worried they are getting bigger and I have a bird dog lol who keeps putting her head in there she hasnt reallly wanted to eat them just curious but im still a little worried im going to come down from bed one morning and either see birds flapping all aroudn or my dog will have them tore up all over! Thing is my hubby is def. one that moves at his own pace and Im hoping he listens to me and gets this done over the weekend :) Im off to get my DBA with my friend for our preschool and its like crazy thunderstorm windy weather hopefully we dont blow away :) miss hearing from you all I hope everyone is doinggood


----------



## Dash

LISSAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Come on girl your killing me!

Chicks are always fun the first time around! We usually get chicks in the spring, also...but not this year. I get so tired of farm animals living in my house. Last year we had turkeys in the basement until they were old enough to go outside, they smelled terrible.


----------



## cdnmom11

Good morning ladies....I hope all are well. I had a faint line on an internet cheapie yesterday and today so decided to back it up with a digi even though I told myself it would probably be negative. IT'S PREGNANT!!!!!!! I am shaking right now. TR was on Feb 7th, 2011. I had the clamps and my tube lengths were 7cm. No real symptoms though I did have lots of cramping this month and shooting pains in my bb's. I am 14dpo today and AF is due tomorrow. I feel so blessed and I think this is the start of many TR BFP's. Thanks for letting me lurk into your lives and read your experiences...Fx'd it sticks!
 



Attached Files:







View%20Royal-20110429-00055.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> Good morning ladies....I hope all are well. I had a faint line on an internet cheapie yesterday and today so decided to back it up with a digi even though I told myself it would probably be negative. IT'S PREGNANT!!!!!!! I am shaking right now. TR was on Feb 7th, 2011. I had the clamps and my tube lengths were 7cm. No real symptoms though I did have lots of cramping this month and shooting pains in my bb's. I am 14dpo today and AF is due tomorrow. I feel so blessed and I think this is the start of many TR BFP's. Thanks for letting me lurk into your lives and read your experiences...Fx'd it sticks!

OMG girl our thread is on a roll!!! :happydance: Im so excited for you, I know exactly how you feel i couldnt stop shaking either and it took like a week for me to calm down and enjoy it. Heres to a H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....I hope all are well. I had a faint line on an internet cheapie yesterday and today so decided to back it up with a digi even though I told myself it would probably be negative. IT'S PREGNANT!!!!!!! I am shaking right now. TR was on Feb 7th, 2011. I had the clamps and my tube lengths were 7cm. No real symptoms though I did have lots of cramping this month and shooting pains in my bb's. I am 14dpo today and AF is due tomorrow. I feel so blessed and I think this is the start of many TR BFP's. Thanks for letting me lurk into your lives and read your experiences...Fx'd it sticks!
> 
> OMG girl our thread is on a roll!!! :happydance: Im so excited for you, I know exactly how you feel i couldnt stop shaking either and it took like a week for me to calm down and enjoy it. Heres to a H&H 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Momma. For me, conceiving after a TR feels like such an extra accomplishment. Especially at my ripe old age of 38! I was soooo worried it wouldn't happen. Now, I wish these low achy cramps would pass because they scare me:( Did any of you get that? Thanks again for being there! I don't feel like i can tell anyone close to me (except for dh) because it's too early.


----------



## mommax3

Yeah I had alot of aches in the begining I also had alot on my right side which scared me and I couldnt stop analyzing every ache twinge and cramp then my back and hips were and still somtimes hurt super bad but its all normal! I really hate first trimester its scary and nerve racking but with each day I feel more confident that everything is ok :) I know you want the cramps to go away but believe me when there not there you wonder if everything is ok lol very stressfull! Good luck are you doing betas and an early scan?


----------



## Dash

YAYYYYY! How awesome! This thread really is on a roll- Momma and Lissa your next! And Tater is she ever gets her butt back on here.

Congrats CDN, so fast for you! I had lots of cramping also. Felt just like AF was coming until...probably about 7 week, really. 

Just a warning, I have a LOT more strange aches and dull pains this time around. The doc said its likely because small bits of scar tissue develop around the uterus and tubes with every surgical procedure we have done in there- so there is extra cramping, and pulling, and aching. For the life of me I cant remember what round ligament pain feels like, but I have a dull one-sided ache a few times a day that I think might be some pretty bad ligament pain.


----------



## mommax3

Oh man I cant wait to be past 7 weeks then lol because these damn aches cramps and what nots are nerve racking lol its amazing one day im so at peace then the next im a worry wart lol damn hormones and damn brain!!


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> Yeah I had alot of aches in the begining I also had alot on my right side which scared me and I couldnt stop analyzing every ache twinge and cramp then my back and hips were and still somtimes hurt super bad but its all normal! I really hate first trimester its scary and nerve racking but with each day I feel more confident that everything is ok :) I know you want the cramps to go away but believe me when there not there you wonder if everything is ok lol very stressfull! Good luck are you doing betas and an early scan?

Thanks Momma, that makes me feel better. I am still in shock. Today was the longest day of my life at work! I go for my first beta tomorrow and the second on Monday. They didn't want me to go today because the lab is closed on Sunday and they want the 48hr count. It's nice because my TR surgeon is ordering all of the tests so I don't have to worry about my family Dr not knowing what to do. Then, they want an US at 6 weeks which would be in two weeks. I've decided to embrace this pregnancy and get my hopes up. Not going to worry about miscarriage and tubal because it won't do me any good and I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesn't work out, I am so blessed to know I can actually get pregnant. Holy crap, I'm pregnant!!!!


----------



## Dash

Yes! Great outlook! I love that! The positive thinking really helped me get through.

I officially announced my pregnancy on Facebook today. A few days ago I started to actually look pregnant. Like, noticeably, suspiciously pregnant. And all people do is stare at my stomach with a curious look now- or my boobs.

Nobody has addressed my face in a week. Haha.


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> YAYYYYY! How awesome! This thread really is on a roll- Momma and Lissa your next! And Tater is she ever gets her butt back on here.
> 
> Congrats CDN, so fast for you! I had lots of cramping also. Felt just like AF was coming until...probably about 7 week, really.
> 
> Just a warning, I have a LOT more strange aches and dull pains this time around. The doc said its likely because small bits of scar tissue develop around the uterus and tubes with every surgical procedure we have done in there- so there is extra cramping, and pulling, and aching. For the life of me I cant remember what round ligament pain feels like, but I have a dull one-sided ache a few times a day that I think might be some pretty bad ligament pain.

 Thanks Dash. How are you feeling these days? It makes sense that the surgery would make this time feel different. Definitely crampy though not really af crampy and kind of dull thudding in my lower back. One thing that kind of scared me today is if I gently press on my right side, I get a shooting pain down my leg. I stopped doing it of course but it still makes me wonder.....When did you have your scan? What were you able to see? I'll try going back and reading the old posts. Hope you're feeling well:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> Good morning ladies....I hope all are well. I had a faint line on an internet cheapie yesterday and today so decided to back it up with a digi even though I told myself it would probably be negative. IT'S PREGNANT!!!!!!! I am shaking right now. TR was on Feb 7th, 2011. I had the clamps and my tube lengths were 7cm. No real symptoms though I did have lots of cramping this month and shooting pains in my bb's. I am 14dpo today and AF is due tomorrow. I feel so blessed and I think this is the start of many TR BFP's. Thanks for letting me lurk into your lives and read your experiences...Fx'd it sticks!

:happydance::happydance:AWESOME!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Wowzers, we're on a roll for sure!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! I'm praying your little one is in the right place and you will have a new little one to hold in 8-1/2ish months from now:)


----------



## mommax3

Dash yay your 10 weeks today thats awsome and a great time to tell people :) I cant wait to show its such a great reminder everyday that your having a baby!!! My bbs stopped hurting really bad since yesterday im hoping this is not a bad thing because its kinda nice to lay on mybelly again when im sleeping :) I need to get as much of that in as I can:)
CDNMOM I had all sorts of pains like that even ask dash I was freaking out lol but all of my back pain is gone now as well as my leg and butt pain lol I also have a tender spot on my right side but as time goes on it acts up less and less :) so try not to stress I know easier said then done


----------



## sweetlissa

COngrats CDN WOW that was so quick. I am happy for you. Hope everything goes smoothly. 
AF showed a few days ago. So we are trying this month as my hubby wont be leaving until the 16th. Which gives us plenty of time.. WOOOHOOOOO
As for the puppies. I am not sure the male we are getting will know what to do right now. SO it might be New Years before we have puppies around here. I can't wait though it will be great. I am a puppy sucker


----------



## Dash

Lissa you are crazy! Lol. Sorry AF hit you, but this could be your month! We all know you are super fertile, anyways :)

Momma and CDN I swear to you both, there are lots of normal pains  I had symptoms come on hard then NOTHING the next day- then right back to vomiting and sore boobs the next day. I had lower back pain SO bad I started seeing a chiropractor (which by the way works for both back pain and MS). I had the WORST pain on my left side, for weeks- worse when I pushed down but always there. BUT its gone now. SO RELAX. LOL.


----------



## cdnmom11

Morning ladies..... I wanted to mention to my other TR sisters that this month we used Preseed and I really think it's a great product. It's weird but since my TR, my CM was very scant. Also, DH took Fertilaid vitamins. Hard to say if it made a difference but you never know. I am really trying not to stress about all of these aches and cramps. Sigh... these next few months are going to drag. Can't wait to hear what my betas are tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> Morning ladies..... I wanted to mention to my other TR sisters that this month we used Preseed and I really think it's a great product. It's weird but since my TR, my CM was very scant. Also, DH took Fertilaid vitamins. Hard to say if it made a difference but you never know. I am really trying not to stress about all of these aches and cramps. Sigh... these next few months are going to drag. Can't wait to hear what my betas are tomorrow. Hope everyone is doing well:)

I lliked the preseed too! some woman really hate it though :shrug: I think we are on a roll here and faith,sweets and tater will be knocked up before we know it :) then we can all be big pimpin preggo in the summer together :) I know how you feel about it going to take forever but i promise after the first couple of days when your worried about your numbers the days seem to o by pretty quick! look dash is already 10 weeks I cant believe it!!!!:happydance: I will be 6 on wednesday and tuesday is myy scan and it seemed like it was going to take forever to get here and it really did'nt (thank god) How ya feeling today has it sunk in yet? or is the worry taking its place?


----------



## Dash

YES, IM 10 WEEKS!! Woohoo! Haha. Im excited! I can feel movement, and I know everything is going to be just great with this pregnancy :) I have the big 12 week scan on the 12th.

I really wish Tater would chime in! I had her cell number to be able to text her once upon a time, but I didn't realize that if you didn't delete your inbox messages they delete them for you :(

Cant wait to hear those numbers tomorrow CDN!

And Momma, I cant believe its almost 6 weeks already!

Faith and Lissa- hope you girls are having a relaxing weekend, and hopefully spring has hit where you are :)

Well, I'm off to get ready for church. I haven't been to church in a few years, but there is a new church a town over that I'm going to go try out today.


----------



## future_numan

HI fellow TR ladies:wave:

Just dropping back in to say Hello and wish all the ladies who got their :bfp: a H&H 9 months.

And lots of :dust: to everyone who is TTC :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Future: Good to see you! How have you been? Where are you in your cycle? (or are you not keeping close tabs on that:winkwink:)

Momma: Woohooo for 6 weeks:thumbup: Is it hard to believe that many women don't even find out they're preggers until 6 weeks?! (I mean those that aren't even trying TTC) I'm glad everything seems to be going smoothly:hugs:

Dash: 10 weeks:happydance: first tri is flying by!!!! And good for you for trying to find a good church:thumbup: I hope it went well this morning:hugs: It's always hard to go to a new church...hopefully you felt welcomed:flower:

CDNMom: Thanks for sharing the tip:thumbup: Did you use the tubes of preseed or the external, get ya ready type of stuff? so, what are your kids saying? :winkwink:

Lissa: I hope you catch the egg before hubby leaves:hugs: On the other hand, it sounds like you'll have plenty to keep you busy, if not:hugs:

Tater: Where the heck are ya, girlie? I'm glad you're keeping busy, but we love it when you pop in to say HI!

AFM, just heading back to WY following family camp. We had a WONDERFUL time once the tornadoes passed on Tuesday:wacko: our kids can't wait to go back:happydance: the BAD news however, I woke up this morning to a UTI, so we're heading to a Wholefoods to pickup D-Monnose and CRAN pills...ugh.. I know better and got lax on taking daily cranberry pills. :nope: anyway, I usually have good success getting rid of them if I tackle it right away:thumbup: I met a TR gal at camp:) She has 2 tr kiddos, 3 yrs & 3mo.! She shared with me some herbs that she took that ride the body of scar tissue. She just had her 5th c-section (3 mo. ago) and the dr. was in shock....she had absolutely NO scar tissue whatsoever! Prior to giving birth to her first TR baby, she had an ectopic...the dr. was reluctant, but she begged him to leave her tube, even though it had scar tissue in it and he said she would likely have more ectopic on that side...anyway, she started taking the herbs to rid her body of the scar tissue. BOTH of her sons we're conceived in that tube! HER DOCTOR was so excited for her when he realized it was from that tube. When he performed her c-section he said her tubes were completely free of any scar tissue:) GIRLS THERE'S ALWAYS HOPE!!!!!


----------



## Dash

Wow! Awesome story Faith! I also find D mannose to be awesome for UTI's.

Church was great! I'm looking forward to going back next week. The kids both had a great time also.


----------



## chica0126

Hi ladies!!! Sorry i haven't dropped by in a while..WOW:yipee: i am so excited to see all these :bfp: It is awesome...i feel kinda down cuz i am still saving for my TR and alot of girls at my job are preggers and me..nada:cry:..still have to have TR first...things have been hectic and stressful for me here lately and i am really hoping things start to look up...:wacko: Again...congrats to all u beautiful newly pregnant ladies:happydance: can't wait to hear how ur following months progress


----------



## cdnmom11

QUOTE]I lliked the preseed too! some woman really hate it though :shrug: I think we are on a roll here and faith,sweets and tater will be knocked up before we know it :) then we can all be big pimpin preggo in the summer together :) I know how you feel about it going to take forever but i promise after the first couple of days when your worried about your numbers the days seem to o by pretty quick! look dash is already 10 weeks I cant believe it!!!!:happydance: I will be 6 on wednesday and tuesday is myy scan and it seemed like it was going to take forever to get here and it really did'nt (thank god) How ya feeling today has it sunk in yet? or is the worry taking its place?[/QUOTE]

Hi Momma, omg you must be so pumped for your scan. I will be waiting on the edge of my seat for your awesome results. I have some worry but I have no control over anything so I'm holding on to that. What's meant to happen will happen so I just need to do what I can to have a healthy body, eat well, sleep and think positively. You guys didn't know this but I was a smoker (gasp!) so that's my biggest gift to my little bean right now. And to myself of course but it's so sad how that didn't ever stop me! I was a closet smoker. Never in public. Would smoke in the am before work and then after work in the evening. Sooo gross but it's been a long habit. Kind of irritated with DH. He smokes 1 per day in the evening and when he was going outside, he said, well, we still have 1/2 a pack. We might as well finish it. Um, seriously? Thanks for the support. Needless to say, I declined:) Anyways, not sure why I started on this topic but thanks for your checking in and I will hopefully have at least my first beta numbers today and my second will be tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cdnmom11

hey Faith. Tornados? Yikes, that some scary stuff. Glad you are safe and that is a really cool story. My TR doctor said my scaring was minimal which is good because I had 3 c-sections and the TR so I thought it would be a mess in there. Something to consider after my 4th c-section though. Sorry to hear about your UTI. Been there and it's not fun. We used the tube of Preseed that came with the applicators. So funny, the first time DH decided to put it in and I started laughing and saying I felt like there would be a speculum insertion at any moment. Felt very clinical and pap like. Ha, ha! So, after that, I would just put in about half what they said about 10 mins before BD and he didn't even know. One time he said "wow, we didn't even need that preseed stuff". Sigh, he's adorable....


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> YES, IM 10 WEEKS!! Woohoo! Haha. Im excited! I can feel movement, and I know everything is going to be just great with this pregnancy :) I have the big 12 week scan on the 12th.QUOTE]
> 
> Dash, where did the time go? Movement? Wow, I cannot WAIT for that. So exciting! How is your MS? I feel waves of nausea that only seem to go away if I eat. My bb's feel like they have been strapped on me. Don't even feel like mine. Can't wait to see your little bean on the 12 week scan. That's probably my fav time for scan because you can see fingers and toes and they look fully formed, just little. Two week countdown... Yay!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> COngrats CDN WOW that was so quick. I am happy for you. Hope everything goes smoothly.
> AF showed a few days ago. So we are trying this month as my hubby wont be leaving until the 16th. Which gives us plenty of time.. WOOOHOOOOO
> As for the puppies. I am not sure the male we are getting will know what to do right now. SO it might be New Years before we have puppies around here. I can't wait though it will be great. I am a puppy sucker

So jealous. I love, love puppies. Tried to convince DH to get one a few months ago but he really convinced me we can't handle a 3rd dog. Our 2yr old rottie is such a bear and if she had a little brother to play with, they would destroy our house. She's like a bull in a china shop. Always knocking stuff over. She is the kindest, sweetest girl though. At least when she wrestles with our 10yr old Jack Russel, the damage is minimal;) Plus, he's a mean little dog and probably wouldn't appreciate a new sibling! Hope you're enjoying your new house. It always takes so long to feel like "home". We moved in March and I still don't feel settled in.


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Future: Good to see you! How have you been? Where are you in your cycle? (or are you not keeping close tabs on that:winkwink:)
> 
> Momma: Woohooo for 6 weeks:thumbup: Is it hard to believe that many women don't even find out they're preggers until 6 weeks?! (I mean those that aren't even trying TTC) I'm glad everything seems to be going smoothly:hugs:
> 
> Dash: 10 weeks:happydance: first tri is flying by!!!! And good for you for trying to find a good church:thumbup: I hope it went well this morning:hugs: It's always hard to go to a new church...hopefully you felt welcomed:flower:
> 
> CDNMom: Thanks for sharing the tip:thumbup: Did you use the tubes of preseed or the external, get ya ready type of stuff? so, what are your kids saying? :winkwink:
> 
> Lissa: I hope you catch the egg before hubby leaves:hugs: On the other hand, it sounds like you'll have plenty to keep you busy, if not:hugs:
> 
> Tater: Where the heck are ya, girlie? I'm glad you're keeping busy, but we love it when you pop in to say HI!
> 
> AFM, just heading back to WY following family camp. We had a WONDERFUL time once the tornadoes passed on Tuesday:wacko: our kids can't wait to go back:happydance: the BAD news however, I woke up this morning to a UTI, so we're heading to a Wholefoods to pickup D-Monnose and CRAN pills...ugh.. I know better and got lax on taking daily cranberry pills. :nope: anyway, I usually have good success getting rid of them if I tackle it right away:thumbup: I met a TR gal at camp:) She has 2 tr kiddos, 3 yrs & 3mo.! She shared with me some herbs that she took that ride the body of scar tissue. She just had her 5th c-section (3 mo. ago) and the dr. was in shock....she had absolutely NO scar tissue whatsoever! Prior to giving birth to her first TR baby, she had an ectopic...the dr. was reluctant, but she begged him to leave her tube, even though it had scar tissue in it and he said she would likely have more ectopic on that side...anyway, she started taking the herbs to rid her body of the scar tissue. BOTH of her sons we're conceived in that tube! HER DOCTOR was so excited for her when he realized it was from that tube. When he performed her c-section he said her tubes were completely free of any scar tissue:) GIRLS THERE'S ALWAYS HOPE!!!!!

Faith im glad you and your family had a great time camping, sorry you got a stinkin uti :dohh: i hate those things. what an awsome story about the TR lady and whta are the odds of running into her it must have been meant to be :) Do you remember the name of the herbs? im curious


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> QUOTE]I lliked the preseed too! some woman really hate it though :shrug: I think we are on a roll here and faith,sweets and tater will be knocked up before we know it :) then we can all be big pimpin preggo in the summer together :) I know how you feel about it going to take forever but i promise after the first couple of days when your worried about your numbers the days seem to o by pretty quick! look dash is already 10 weeks I cant believe it!!!!:happydance: I will be 6 on wednesday and tuesday is myy scan and it seemed like it was going to take forever to get here and it really did'nt (thank god) How ya feeling today has it sunk in yet? or is the worry taking its place?

Hi Momma, omg you must be so pumped for your scan. I will be waiting on the edge of my seat for your awesome results. I have some worry but I have no control over anything so I'm holding on to that. What's meant to happen will happen so I just need to do what I can to have a healthy body, eat well, sleep and think positively. You guys didn't know this but I was a smoker (gasp!) so that's my biggest gift to my little bean right now. And to myself of course but it's so sad how that didn't ever stop me! I was a closet smoker. Never in public. Would smoke in the am before work and then after work in the evening. Sooo gross but it's been a long habit. Kind of irritated with DH. He smokes 1 per day in the evening and when he was going outside, he said, well, we still have 1/2 a pack. We might as well finish it. Um, seriously? Thanks for the support. Needless to say, I declined:) Anyways, not sure why I started on this topic but thanks for your checking in and I will hopefully have at least my first beta numbers today and my second will be tomorrow. Fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]

Im soooo o stoked for my scan tomorrow it makes my bday today seem like nadda i just want tomorrow to hurry up lol I cant waIT TO here what your betas are :happydance: Im a drinking smoker so during my last 2ww I had some drinks and a few smokes which i know they are yucky but truly a guilty pleasure of mine a beer and ciggarette go hand in hand :blush: But im def not not a pregnant smoker and really I didnt do it but once a month so I dont feel to bad about it since I uuse to be a big smoker and hubby still is too and yuck yuck he smells so bad to me since I got preggo and even before he stunk once your not a smoker, smokers smell super bad which im sure you have noticed. ok I will keep checking in today for your betas :)


----------



## mommax3

chica0126 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Sorry i haven't dropped by in a while..WOW:yipee: i am so excited to see all these :bfp: It is awesome...i feel kinda down cuz i am still saving for my TR and alot of girls at my job are preggers and me..nada:cry:..still have to have TR first...things have been hectic and stressful for me here lately and i am really hoping things start to look up...:wacko: Again...congrats to all u beautiful newly pregnant ladies:happydance: can't wait to hear how ur following months progress

Thanks lady were all super excited :happydance: I hope you get to have your surgury soon!!!


----------



## Dash

EUGH its so rainy and nasty here today! Perfect day for feeling nauseous and exhausted and needing a nap!

I smoked occasionally before TR- after I smoked some. Quit when TTC but had a few drinks and one smoke the day I o'ed the cycle I got pregnant. Havent even felt like smoking since!

My husband started hypnotherapy for smoking cessation on Saturday. BOY was he lovely yesterday and last night from the withdrawals. He woke up at 2am for no reason and started cursing about the house...just being angry. I just layed in bed and laughed, I mean, what could I do? It will be over soon. Really hoping it works.

Cant wait to hear those betas, and see that scan pic tomorrow! TR girls are on a roll around here!


----------



## cdnmom11

I'm at work and barely keeping it together. I had my first beta on Saturday. I was 15dpo and I just found out it was 22. My dr said this may mean I will miscarry or have an ectopic:( My digi picked up the pregnancy at 14dpo. I just had blood drawn again and will have the results at the end of the day. I have no spotting or cramping but I have very strong pregnancy symptoms. Please, please tell me you have seen this before? I am so scared:( I can't stop crying at my desk and I hate feeling so weak and vulnerable. I'm in the middle of a huge audit and can't go home and I just wish I didn't even know the numbers so I could have held on to the hope a little longer. My GP will book me for an US this week though I wonder if it will even show anything yet? I just told my kids yesterday. Now I wish I hadn't....


----------



## Dash

Do you think maybe you O'ed a little later than usual? Perhaps what the digi was picking up was more like 8 or 9dpo than 14, if you were late. Cycles get really messed up after surgery. 

I will be praying for you. Make sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Dash

Try using this chart:

https://betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

You can see, that if your DPO is off by even a few days 22 might not be that bad of a number. Also, it lists the lowest reported beta for your day.


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> I'm at work and barely keeping it together. I had my first beta on Saturday. I was 15dpo and I just found out it was 22. My dr said this may mean I will miscarry or have an ectopic:( My digi picked up the pregnancy at 14dpo. I just had blood drawn again and will have the results at the end of the day. I have no spotting or cramping but I have very strong pregnancy symptoms. Please, please tell me you have seen this before? I am so scared:( I can't stop crying at my desk and I hate feeling so weak and vulnerable. I'm in the middle of a huge audit and can't go home and I just wish I didn't even know the numbers so I could have held on to the hope a little longer. My GP will book me for an US this week though I wonder if it will even show anything yet? I just told my kids yesterday. Now I wish I hadn't....

Oh man girl dont freak yet if your numbers double thats a great sign! Just being on bnb I have seen low numbers turn out to be just fine you would be surprised how many dr.s freak woman out and then things go just perfect!! I cant wait to here your second number thats a better judge then just one lone number :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> I'm at work and barely keeping it together. I had my first beta on Saturday. I was 15dpo and I just found out it was 22. My dr said this may mean I will miscarry or have an ectopic:( My digi picked up the pregnancy at 14dpo. I just had blood drawn again and will have the results at the end of the day. I have no spotting or cramping but I have very strong pregnancy symptoms. Please, please tell me you have seen this before? I am so scared:( I can't stop crying at my desk and I hate feeling so weak and vulnerable. I'm in the middle of a huge audit and can't go home and I just wish I didn't even know the numbers so I could have held on to the hope a little longer. My GP will book me for an US this week though I wonder if it will even show anything yet? I just told my kids yesterday. Now I wish I hadn't....

Oh dear:hugs: I'm praying for doubling numbers. I'm so sorry this part of the journey is so stressful. Looking at Dash's beta charts, I do still think it's hopeful:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: :cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :dance:


----------



## Dash

CDNMom- still thinking about you! Hoping they gave you some good news today!


----------



## cdnmom11

Hey guys. So, bad news. My beta was 30:( The dr is pretty sure it's ectopic since I'm not bleeding. I go tomorrow and they will book an emergency U/S. I don't think there's any hope since my numbers didn't double. I'm not going to pretend I'm not soooooo sad. I know it's early and I've only been pregnant for like a minute but f#$%, why do I have to feel so pregnant? Thanks for your prayers...


----------



## Dash

:hug: I'm really sorry.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ohhhh, CDN, I'm so, so sorry:cry:


----------



## cdnmom11

Thanks guys. It's ok. I'm just grateful I know i can get pregnant. I will keep you all posted on the U/S but I hope it's just over soon so I can get back on the train. Thanks again, V.


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> Thanks guys. It's ok. I'm just grateful I know i can get pregnant. I will keep you all posted on the U/S but I hope it's just over soon so I can get back on the train. Thanks again, V.

:hugs: hunny im so sorry and I dont care how early you are it still has to hurt your heart! my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

I'm a mess. Kept waking up in the middle of the night, making all sorts of deals with God. Felt everywhere on my tummy and can't even find that spot that used to be sore. Could they be wrong? Why is my uterus slightly swollen? Why are my bb's so sore if my numbers are so low? My DH is so great but it's hard when he keeps saying "we'll get pregnant again real fast". But I want this one. This must be my hormones. I cannot stop crying and trust me, I am not a crier. I hate sitting here, waiting, not knowing. Not sure what happens next. Will they make me wait if they can't see anything in the uterus? I don't want the shot if they're not sure. Do I get more bloodwork? Do I just slowly go insane? I know it's selfish of me to expect this wouldn't happen to me. When I heard about the risk after my tubal, I thought, nope, not me. My mom had three more babies after her reversal. Anyways, I"m sorry ladies, I'm probably making this very awkward for you all. I mean, really, what can you say? I promise not to become a downer and I will be back to myself shortly. I just don't exactly know how to cope with this. I thought I would be ok if I got pregnant and it didn't "take" because at least I knew I could. I've decided I would have rather never gotten pregnant, thank you very much. My sister said last night (not the one with the miracle baby but my catty sister) said well, it's just cells, not even a baby. Well, they were cells that DH and I made and they're mine and I want them. I think what I couldn't stop thinking about is when you have a miscarriage, they say that there is ususally something wrong with the baby so it's nature's way of taking care of severe, chromosomal issues. I can't help but feel so sad that my baby (ball of cells) may be just fine but is just stuck. Not sure why but that just kills me to think of it trapped there, no chance at all. Omg, I am so sorry. I'm falling apart. I don't even know how I can go to work. Shit. Right in the middle of a huge audit. Ok, deep breath. Need to get it together before the kids get up. You dont' have to reply. I just needed to get this all out. All of my thoughts... I just feel better knowing that you are all there, holding my hand through this.


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> Hey guys. So, bad news. My beta was 30:( The dr is pretty sure it's ectopic since I'm not bleeding. I go tomorrow and they will book an emergency U/S. I don't think there's any hope since my numbers didn't double. I'm not going to pretend I'm not soooooo sad. I know it's early and I've only been pregnant for like a minute but f#$%, why do I have to feel so pregnant? Thanks for your prayers...

I am so sorry. If it is ectopic I am glad they caught it early. My doc let mine rupture and I had emergency surgery. You will probably get a shot. I am so sorry. I will keep you and your family in my prayers and if you need to talk about ectopic let me know.


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> I'm a mess. Kept waking up in the middle of the night, making all sorts of deals with God. Felt everywhere on my tummy and can't even find that spot that used to be sore. Could they be wrong? Why is my uterus slightly swollen? Why are my bb's so sore if my numbers are so low? My DH is so great but it's hard when he keeps saying "we'll get pregnant again real fast". But I want this one. This must be my hormones. I cannot stop crying and trust me, I am not a crier. I hate sitting here, waiting, not knowing. Not sure what happens next. Will they make me wait if they can't see anything in the uterus? I don't want the shot if they're not sure. Do I get more bloodwork? Do I just slowly go insane? I know it's selfish of me to expect this wouldn't happen to me. When I heard about the risk after my tubal, I thought, nope, not me. My mom had three more babies after her reversal. Anyways, I"m sorry ladies, I'm probably making this very awkward for you all. I mean, really, what can you say? I promise not to become a downer and I will be back to myself shortly. I just don't exactly know how to cope with this. I thought I would be ok if I got pregnant and it didn't "take" because at least I knew I could. I've decided I would have rather never gotten pregnant, thank you very much. My sister said last night (not the one with the miracle baby but my catty sister) said well, it's just cells, not even a baby. Well, they were cells that DH and I made and they're mine and I want them. I think what I couldn't stop thinking about is when you have a miscarriage, they say that there is ususally something wrong with the baby so it's nature's way of taking care of severe, chromosomal issues. I can't help but feel so sad that my baby (ball of cells) may be just fine but is just stuck. Not sure why but that just kills me to think of it trapped there, no chance at all. Omg, I am so sorry. I'm falling apart. I don't even know how I can go to work. Shit. Right in the middle of a huge audit. Ok, deep breath. Need to get it together before the kids get up. You dont' have to reply. I just needed to get this all out. All of my thoughts... I just feel better knowing that you are all there, holding my hand through this.

oh hunny :hugs: im sooooo sorry and dont you dare think your making this awkward for us thats what were here for. I would be a wreck too please believe me and your sister is an ass because that ball of cells is your ball of cells and you have every right for feel so sad andawful about this :hugs: I honestly dont know what the next step would be after us but maybe dash will chime in she is very informative :) I feel so much for you and prayed for you this morning If you ever want to talk or vent feel free its ok!


----------



## Dash

Your not burdening us with your feelings- its the whole purpose of this board! We are here to listen, share, and support each other. Perhaps Lissa could be a good support person to you right now, if you PM her? A few of the girls on here have had miscarriages, but Lissa had the most recent ectopic pregnancy- and she came out of it just, even though it took a while for her too. 

I think from ere they will do an ultrasound to check for swelling in the tube. Since a blastocyst is way too small to be seen on ultrasound, the swelling of the tube is what gives away the ectopic pregnancy. If that is confirmed, Im thinking that the only safe way to miscarry an ectopic pregnancy without the risk of rupturing your tube is to get the injection. I could be wrong, but I know that waiting to miscarry naturally leaves an increased risk of tubal rupture- if you do not start to miscarry on your own.

Im really sorry. I really am. Please know that ALL your feelings of sadness and heartache are completely valid, dont let anyone take that from you.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you dash. I will put a lil info out there. I had an U/S done and all they saw was fluid behind my Uterus. They saw some debris in my tube. But did nothing. 
It took me about 3 to 4 weeks to really kind of snap out of it. I was sad. I cried. I just laid around and did nothing. I then found something to keep me busy. After about 3 weeks. And I think that really helped and then we moved so that kept me busy. I still see girls that are pregnant. Infact my daughter came home last night and said her teacher is due October 23rd with twins. I was like O that is nice. When inside I was like hum I was due the 25th of October. It is a day that I am dreading still. It is not easy. And as for friends and family who don't understand how you feel.. NO ONE WILL.. even my husband had a very hard time understanding why I was so upset. He was supportive but thought that I should have bounced back quicker then what I did. It took our 3 yr old about a few weeks to stop saying something about the baby in my tummy. And Our older 2 were very upset about it. I hope this helps. And like I said if you need to talk or anything pm me and I will give you my number we can text or you can call. I am here for you


----------



## cdnmom11

Thank you my friends. I was such a mess this morning. I think I'm more calm now and resigned to the fate of it all. I just popped home from the dr's and it was terribly confusing. My dr wasn't worried about my numbers and won't book an U/S until next Monday or Tuesday because he said it's too early to see anything. I don't think he really understands just how low my numbers are. I'm waiting to hear back from the TR surgeon because at least he has experience with this. I told my dr that I'm scared it will rupture if I wait and he said it's too early and not to worry. He said he's hopeful for a good outcome. What? That almost makes it worse because I know these numbers are soooo bad and there's no hope. Trust me, nobody wants hope more than me but it's a bit cruel to tell myself that it could actually still be ok. I've been getting twinges on my right side but it could be pyschosamatic (sp) and I could be imagining it. Do you guys think it could rupture earlier? Lissa, I tried to look back at your old posts and didn't you start having pain really early? Your numbers were much higher than mine so I'm confused. I did poas this morning and had a darker line than I ever have. I know that doesn't mean anything but I can't deny it made me feel a bit of hope. Sigh... I'm exhausted. I do get another beta tomorrow so that will make for a long day indeed. Thank you for your prayers and hopes for me. It means everything. Love you guys:)


----------



## cdnmom11

PS, Momma, I am still so excited to hear about your scan. That will really make my day. Please share as soon as you can. You deserve it girl!


----------



## sweetlissa

CDN I wanted to let you know I was 4 weeks and 4 days when I got the pain. And I mean pain like child birth pain. Pain Like I was ok one minute and the next minute I was doubled over in pain crying.. I wasn't spotting or bleeding. Nothing just horrible pain. Before I had a back ache from about 6 DPO. My back ache was so bad that I would crawl on my bed and try to stretch it out. I didn't have cramps or anything like that. My boobs hurt and my tests were very dark. My first number was 27, then 2 days later it was 43. Then it was 97, then 268. The day after the 268 draw was when the pain hit. My doc told me because of the TR that our tubes are more narrow and ectopics rupture earlier. I am not trying to scare you I just want you to have as much info as possible. I will be praying that things turn around and you just have a slow starter. Which is possible. But if you have ANY pain go to the ER and they will do an U/S right away. And if they say anything about debris in the tube or fluid behind your uterus I know it is hard but ask for the shot. Don't let it rupture. I am down to 1 tube because my doc was not pro-active.


----------



## Dash

Good advice Lissa!

MOMMA! How was that ultrasound?!


----------



## mommax3

sorry girls Im really nausous today and have been lying down since I got home ugh! My scan was amazing my little sea monkey is in the perfect spot with a perfect little heartbeat of 112 :) it was so amazing to see and I felt such relief!!! Iprayed so hard that I would see the heartbeat today so I wouldnt stress and god heard me thank you!


----------



## Dash

YAY for a heartbeat! But boo for nausea.


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> sorry girls Im really nausous today and have been lying down since I got home ugh! My scan was amazing my little sea monkey is in the perfect spot with a perfect little heartbeat of 112 :) it was so amazing to see and I felt such relief!!! Iprayed so hard that I would see the heartbeat today so I wouldnt stress and god heard me thank you!

OMG!!! That's fantastic news. I am so happy for you! Congratulations Momma!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> CDN I wanted to let you know I was 4 weeks and 4 days when I got the pain. And I mean pain like child birth pain. Pain Like I was ok one minute and the next minute I was doubled over in pain crying.. I wasn't spotting or bleeding. Nothing just horrible pain. Before I had a back ache from about 6 DPO. My back ache was so bad that I would crawl on my bed and try to stretch it out. I didn't have cramps or anything like that. My boobs hurt and my tests were very dark. My first number was 27, then 2 days later it was 43. Then it was 97, then 268. The day after the 268 draw was when the pain hit. My doc told me because of the TR that our tubes are more narrow and ectopics rupture earlier. I am not trying to scare you I just want you to have as much info as possible. I will be praying that things turn around and you just have a slow starter. Which is possible. But if you have ANY pain go to the ER and they will do an U/S right away. And if they say anything about debris in the tube or fluid behind your uterus I know it is hard but ask for the shot. Don't let it rupture. I am down to 1 tube because my doc was not pro-active.

Oh Lissa, that sounds just awful. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Plus, very confusing numbers too. I'm kind of in wait and see mode. I spoke to the nurse from the TR clinic and she was very sweet. She said it's still too early to say for sure. She did agree that it doesn't look ideal but when on to say that the odd time, they do see very low numbers end up going to a viable pregnancy. She told me to go to the ER if I have any pain and she will call me tomorrow when they get the next betas. Soooo, I am very, very cautiously thinking there may be an iota of hope. I'm praying for the best but expecting the worst. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the information. Smooch!


----------



## sweetlissa

Your welcome.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDNMom: I'm praying for God's very best for you today! I know we don't always understand God's ways, but we need to trust that He truly knows what He's doing:hugs: Whatever the outcome may be, you will be a stronger woman as a result of this trial:hugs:

Momma: I'm so happy you got to see your little one's heart beat:dance: As for nausea, have you ever tried those motion sickness bands that you wear on your wrists? That was something Michelle Duggar said really helped her with her MS. I know everyone is different, but may be worth a try:hugs:

afm, I think I beat the UTI:thumbup: My symptoms are gone, but I'll continue a maintenance dosage of D-Mannose & cranberry pills for a few more days.
I'm CD 10 today and already having stretchy CM. I quit FF, but now wish I had printed off my last cycles...I can't remember if I have been getting slippery CM this early..I don't normally O until CD 18 or 19:dohh: DH thinks I should continue with FF...I'm not sure what I should do. Actually, it probably doesn't really matter. We just need to get to BD'ing:haha:


----------



## Dash

One thing about D-Mannose Faith, it binds to sperm and can prevent pregnancy :thumbup: A good thing to know when TTC!

I have been SOOOOOO sick the last few days. Last night me and DH went out to dinner and had to leave because I couldn't quit throwing up every time I smelled somebodys food.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> One thing about D-Mannose Faith, it binds to sperm and can prevent pregnancy :thumbup: A good thing to know when TTC!
> 
> I have been SOOOOOO sick the last few days. Last night me and DH went out to dinner and had to leave because I couldn't quit throwing up every time I smelled somebodys food.

Oh you poor dear:hugs: Have you tried the motion sickness bands I was just mentioning to Momma? This too shall pass:flower:

And THANK YOU for the info on D-Mannose...I had no idea...yikes! The LAST thing I need is birth control:haha: This will be my last day with it:thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow Faith. I am so glad to have a buddy to be close to me in cycles. I am on CD 7 And I usually O around day 16. So we can be testing buddies. :) Momma I am happy to hear your wonderful report.. :) :)


----------



## sweetlissa

o ya you girls shoudl check out this video of my 3 yr old singing and playing the guitar it is on youtube. type in sweetlissa1980 and it will bring up all the videos that I have put on there. It is so cute.


----------



## cdnmom11

Hello ladies, sooo, my betas were 51 today. Still pathetic, pathetic but in fact still rising. U/S scheduled for Monday and more betas on Saturday. I did find some stories of some women with crazy low betas that went on to have successful pregnancies though we all know the internet and the "untruths". My dr called and said he's not counting me out just yet. He said he's seen weirder things including two patients who NEVER had postive betas who had babies. Yes, I'm grasping but I can't help it. No cramping, no pain and no spotting so who knows what's happening. Please keep praying for my bean. Thanks for being there....


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> CDNMom: I'm praying for God's very best for you today! I know we don't always understand God's ways, but we need to trust that He truly knows what He's doing:hugs: Whatever the outcome may be, you will be a stronger woman as a result of this trial:hugs:
> 
> Momma: I'm so happy you got to see your little one's heart beat:dance: As for nausea, have you ever tried those motion sickness bands that you wear on your wrists? That was something Michelle Duggar said really helped her with her MS. I know everyone is different, but may be worth a try:hugs:
> 
> afm, I think I beat the UTI:thumbup: My symptoms are gone, but I'll continue a maintenance dosage of D-Mannose & cranberry pills for a few more days.
> I'm CD 10 today and already having stretchy CM. I quit FF, but now wish I had printed off my last cycles...I can't remember if I have been getting slippery CM this early..I don't normally O until CD 18 or 19:dohh: DH thinks I should continue with FF...I'm not sure what I should do. Actually, it probably doesn't really matter. We just need to get to BD'ing:haha:

Thanks for your kind words Faith. I am indeed counting on God to work this out for me, which ever way that needs to be. Do you use opks? I think FF is great though I don't know if I will do it again. I was so obsessed with my chart and it didn't even have the famous implantation dip or W that everyone says means a bfp. Are you temping? That was pretty helpful for me to determine O but ususally once you get the three high temps it was too late. DH and I bd every other day after cd10 and that worked this month. Sort of;) Good luck and go catch that eggy:)


----------



## Dash

Cant wait to hear how this month goes for you girls!

Faith- I have tried it ALL! With my first pregnancy I just kept going to the hospital. With my second I tried medication, magnet therapy, motion sickness bands, preggo-pops, acupuncture..everything. I have an anaphylactic reaction to Phenergan and Compazine so Im VERY limited by the meds I cant take. And in the end (don't read this anymore if you don't like controversy) I ended up being prescribed medical marijuana in my 4th month of pregnancy. I never gained a pound up until that point. I only used it for about a month, and the sickness went away to the point that I could at least stay out of the hospital and keep hydrated.

So THIS time- the last few weeks I had GREAT success with chiropractic care. The day I was adjusted I felt worse, but would have 2-3 days of no sickness afterwards. Until last week. I have been taking Zofran, and it does not work at all. Ive also tried raw ginger, and honestly it made me gag. I no longer live in a state where medical marijuana is legal...so...my option, I guess, is to just be an ER frequent flyer and keep getting dehydrated.

SO there it is. Lol. Ive tried really hard not to complain, and to be grateful- which I AM very grateful- but boy, Im having a pretty rough go at it the last few days.


----------



## mommax3

Dash you poor girl I too am sooo sick my house is falling apart lol but its all worth it :)
FAith I love them bands and meant to pick some up today and totally forgot im such a dumb dumb when im preggo! Is awsome you and sweets are on the same cycle woot woot!! you girls are next!!! I tried to get my pic on here but im so dumb and just dont have the patience It its my avatar but maybe u can see


----------



## sweetlissa

momma I love the pic.. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

CDN I will keep you in my prayers. I hope your next draw in up a bunch. And the U/S on monday gives you some kind of news.


----------



## mommax3

FAith I say if you see wet cm get to bding!!!! I think the cm is the best way to tell whats going on with your body anyways :) glad to hear your uti is gone thats awsome you got rid of it all natural :) 
CDn1mom I hope your betas are great today!!! I know you must be sooo stressed and just straight up in pergatory with all the waiting! I hope the rest of the days fly by so you can see your lil bean on your scan :)
Im home alone all day until 3 anyways and I have soooo much cleaning to do and all I want to do is chill lol i came downstairs this am and te chickens that are still in my dining room stunk so bad I had to take them adn a heat lamp and put them on the fron porch!!! I knew hbby would take to long on this dang chicken coop! ok well I should get to putting laundry away ugh!


----------



## Dash

CDN- thinking about you today!

Momma- I HATE having live stock in the house. They all smell- chicks, turkeys, ducks. Turkeys are the worst. Right now is probably SO not the time for you to be smelling nasty little chickens, either, lol.


----------



## mommax3

dash its sooo not the time lol how are you feeling today?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

You preggo girls are so funny:haha: I would hate the smell of livestock in the house, too! And I'm not even preggo. I can't IMAGINE how it must smell to you! Momma, what other farm animals are you getting or currently have? I know it's a lot of work, but it sounds great! Also, I love the scan pic:happydance:

Lissa: How fun to have a cycle buddy:thumbup: Here I was feeling all alone:winkwink: 

CDN: Thinking of you today:hugs:


----------



## Dash

lol yeah I have no livestock in the house this spring. I'm hoping nobody wants turkeys this year, we usually raise our own for the hooliddays. I don't know how momma is handling that smell!

I still feel like hell this morning :( got myself an italian soda. Hoping to stay hydrated.


----------



## mommax3

Faith were getting a goat for my son kaden he had asked for one last year when we had the house fire and at that point i would have said yes to anything lol the chicks have been outside allday and my house smells better but im still soooo sick just called hubby and asked him to stop and get me the motion sickness bands on his way home blah i hope they help :)
Dash I hope the italian soda helped you today I ate half a watermellon so far lol drinking water now makes me sick but the watermelon tastes good and is juicy yummy :)
turkeys huh thats a good idea but not this year lol Im all about the fresh homegrown meat very healthy


----------



## future_numan

cdnmom11 said:


> Hello ladies, sooo, my betas were 51 today. Still pathetic, pathetic but in fact still rising. U/S scheduled for Monday and more betas on Saturday. I did find some stories of some women with crazy low betas that went on to have successful pregnancies though we all know the internet and the "untruths". My dr called and said he's not counting me out just yet. He said he's seen weirder things including two patients who NEVER had postive betas who had babies. Yes, I'm grasping but I can't help it. No cramping, no pain and no spotting so who knows what's happening. Please keep praying for my bean. Thanks for being there....

Sorry, I was stalking around to see mommax U/S pic:blush: and had to say someting..
When I conceived Emily my beta was 
26 @ 3 weeks
31 @ 3 weeks 3 days
56 @ 4 weeks
Had U/S @ 5 weeks.. couldn't see anything.. was very scared of tubal.. I only have one clear so to say I was worried was an understatment..
I could have swore I had left side pain.. 
Went back in @ 6 weeks for another U/S and we could clearly see a bean with her heart just fluttering away..
So don't give up hope...:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Future thats awsome I hope she hops on here and sees that :)


----------



## Dash

Good story Future! I hope she gets on to see that too!

Momma- we have 7 goats right now, 2 that were accidentally born this year. Goats are super low maintenance and a lot of fun. Yeah, the turkeys. Barf. We butchered them and everything ourselves- totally could NOT stomach that this year! 
Im sorry your feeling sick. Its the worst.


----------



## cdnmom11

Can I just say that you all are amazing people. To take the time to check in on me today means more than I can even tell you. I've had kind of a shitty day, just sitting at work, trying not to think about how pregnant I feel. Don't feel like talking to friends who just don't understand betas and trs. Everyone keeps saying everything will be fine or everything happens for a reason. Blah, blah, blah.. I know. Trust me, I know. Just popped on here to read some happy stories of the lovely pregnant gals and here you all are. Sending me blessings and support. It actually made me cry which I guess tells you how hormonal I am right now:) No news today but when I was driving to work, I was thinking about the bean and Michael Buble's song "Hold on" came on. The words were so profound for my little bean. "hold on to me tight, we can make it baby" etc. I just cried my eyes out. I kept singing hold on all day. I know it's probably setting myself up but I just think it's going to be ok. Betas are stupid. I hate them. I wish I had never had the tests because I would be in pregnancy bliss right now, like I was with my others. I never had blood tests until about 12 weeks. Anyways, you guys are awesome and your support is keeping me strong. Huge hugs to you all!


----------



## herbie

hi ladies....can i join you lovely lot
i"ll tell you a bit about myself
i had a TR done in april08, it worked and i got pregnant jan09 and gave birth to a little boy sept09
i got pregnant again in aug last year but unfortunately i lost him at 19 weeks due to cord strangulation
so i have 5 beautiful kids and all are a blessing
would really love just 1 more to add to my brood 
so we are gonna give it another go and hopefully we"ll get another BFP
time isn"t on my side (40) so need to get a move on !!!!


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> Can I just say that you all are amazing people. To take the time to check in on me today means more than I can even tell you. I've had kind of a shitty day, just sitting at work, trying not to think about how pregnant I feel. Don't feel like talking to friends who just don't understand betas and trs. Everyone keeps saying everything will be fine or everything happens for a reason. Blah, blah, blah.. I know. Trust me, I know. Just popped on here to read some happy stories of the lovely pregnant gals and here you all are. Sending me blessings and support. It actually made me cry which I guess tells you how hormonal I am right now:) No news today but when I was driving to work, I was thinking about the bean and Michael Buble's song "Hold on" came on. The words were so profound for my little bean. "hold on to me tight, we can make it baby" etc. I just cried my eyes out. I kept singing hold on all day. I know it's probably setting myself up but I just think it's going to be ok. Betas are stupid. I hate them. I wish I had never had the tests because I would be in pregnancy bliss right now, like I was with my others. I never had blood tests until about 12 weeks. Anyways, you guys are awesome and your support is keeping me strong. Huge hugs to you all!

hunny I really feel for you :hugs: I know you just dont know what to think right now but if you want to hold onto some hope then hell yeah do it!!! hope could never hurt anything :) I know the days must be creeping by hold on momma you will get to the place of knowing soon and we are all praying its a happy ending :) I know what you mean about people not understanding when I first found out i was preggo I told my mom I was nervous of an ectopic and she was like dont be we dont have a history of that in our family and im like mom duh! its now a problem I have to face history or not. Again i hope your days fly by so you can have some relief soon


----------



## mommax3

herbie said:


> hi ladies....can i join you lovely lot
> i"ll tell you a bit about myself
> i had a TR done in april08, it worked and i got pregnant jan09 and gave birth to a little boy sept09
> i got pregnant again in aug last year but unfortunately i lost him at 19 weeks due to cord strangulation
> so i have 5 beautiful kids and all are a blessing
> would really love just 1 more to add to my brood
> so we are gonna give it another go and hopefully we"ll get another BFP
> time isn"t on my side (40) so need to get a move on !!!!

Welcome herbie its soooo good to have another success story on here :) I am sorry to hear of your loss though I couldnt imagine :cry: :cry:Welcome to our group :)


----------



## herbie

thanks hun
so nice to see all the reversals working!!!!
theres so many of you that are pregnant:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie! Welcome:hi: We LOVE it when new gals join or thread:hugs:

I hope you get your BFP really soon!!!:) What types of things are you trying this go around? Did you do anything different, other than bd'ing:haha:, when you conceived your other babies?

Glad you're here:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Welcome Herbie! Love having you here! So far we have 3 pregnant TR girls right now, but no actual TR babies- you are the only one!


----------



## herbie

thanks for the lovely welcomes xxxx
i would have been having another little boy next week
i was booked in for a c-section next wednesday:cry:
but it wasn"t mean"t to be:cry:
did nothing different at all!!
when i concieved the 2nd time we BD"D once, yes just the once lol
was so tired having a little one
this time i"m trying everything lol
apart from the DHEA , made me so moody and my hair started to fall out
so i"m stopping that
what is everyone taking? if anything


----------



## Dash

I took nothing special- folic acid and a multi. I was incredibly lucky- we waited 3 months after TR and I got pregnant on our first cycle trying.

Boy I think between all the other girls they are taking everything known to man, lol. 

CDN- any news today? How ar eyou feeling?


----------



## herbie

i forgot to say 
when i concieved my 1st tr baby we basically gave up
we were told that if we didn"t get pregnant within 6 months it wasn"t likely to happen
so after the 6 months were up and no BFP we gave up
how wrong they were!!!! i got my BFP 8 months after my op and my last BFP was 1 year and 4 months after my op
i also have a friend that had a tr and they told her the op hadn"t worked and her tubes were blocked and she got her BFP 3 years after her op and is having a little girl in 11 weeks time!!


----------



## mommax3

omg thats so great to hear there is a wonderful lady on here (spuggle) and she was told her tubes were blocked that would be awsome if one day she got her bfp too :) It took me 7 cycles to get my bfp and I wouldnt say I gave up but I def. stopped temping and using opks and kinda just relaxed and enjoyed it :) Its been very dead in here lately due to the nice weather hope the other girls see we have a new lady joining us :)


----------



## mommax3

Dash how are you feeling today? The motion sickness bands are helpig me a little but I would love some more relief lol


----------



## herbie

mommax3 said:


> omg thats so great to hear there is a wonderful lady on here (spuggle) and she was told her tubes were blocked that would be awsome if one day she got her bfp too :) It took me 7 cycles to get my bfp and I wouldnt say I gave up but I def. stopped temping and using opks and kinda just relaxed and enjoyed it :) Its been very dead in here lately due to the nice weather hope the other girls see we have a new lady joining us :)


i think that"s the way to go 
she only took the test as she was going for ivf , and bang!! BFP!!!
unfortunately it does take time and you just hope it"s gonna happen straight away


----------



## mommax3

Question I just had some brownish tinged ewcm, is that normal?


----------



## Dash

Brown is fine, red is something you should worry about. But if you look around, even red bleeding during pregnancy is SO common. Bleeding doesn't always mean bad. Your cervix is extra sensitive, and sometime tiny blood vessels can bleed after sex and cause either red bleeding or brown if it doesn't present itself until later. Some people just bleed for no reason at all. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Dash

OK, I say I wouldn't worry but I totally would. Lol. You know, one of thos elogically you would know that its nothing but that neurotic side of your mind totally freaks you out.

Was your ultrasound transvaginal? That can do it sometimes.


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> Question I just had some brownish tinged ewcm, is that normal?

Momma, I think you are having sympathy ewcm for me because I was JUST in the loo and I wiped and I had brown discharge. For me, different scenario of course because of my situation. For you, please let me ease your sweet mind. When I was exactly six weeks with my middle son, I had brown ewcm for a whole day and was freaking out. It was absolutely nothing and it did not continue. My doctor said it's super, super common. Almost every pregnancy will have some kind of spotting. There's a party going on in your uterus right now:) With my first son, I bled horribly starting at 12 weeks. They were sure I was losing him. It was worse than a bad period. My cervix stayed closed and he was fine on U/S. I continued to bleed almost the entire pregnancy and I was on bed rest. Turns out, I had a tiny tear in my placenta that kept getting aggravated but everything turned out just fine. I promise you. Big hugs and relax!:hug::hug:


----------



## cdnmom11

Hello ladies, nice to see some new members. Welcome! Today has been good. I booked myself for fertility accupuncture tomorrow and I'm really excited. Even if it doesn't help this pregnancy, it will help me to prepare for our next one. This clinic is amazing and they will help you with chinese herbs and support to either maintain a pregnancy or get ready for one. The second thing is of course this new spotting. I'm ok with it. This could maybe mean my pregnancy will end on it's own with no nasty shot. I am so at peace with that because this has been a tough ride. I don't have any more tears to cry and I'm ready to feel positive and at peace, with whatever happens. Hope you are all having a great day and Faith, I think you're going to catch that egg this week. I just have a feeling:)


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Question I just had some brownish tinged ewcm, is that normal?
> 
> Momma, I think you are having sympathy ewcm for me because I was JUST in the loo and I wiped and I had brown discharge. For me, different scenario of course because of my situation. For you, please let me ease your sweet mind. When I was exactly six weeks with my middle son, I had brown ewcm for a whole day and was freaking out. It was absolutely nothing and it did not continue. My doctor said it's super, super common. Almost every pregnancy will have some kind of spotting. There's a party going on in your uterus right now:) With my first son, I bled horribly starting at 12 weeks. They were sure I was losing him. It was worse than a bad period. My cervix stayed closed and he was fine on U/S. I continued to bleed almost the entire pregnancy and I was on bed rest. Turns out, I had a tiny tear in my placenta that kept getting aggravated but everything turned out just fine. I promise you. Big hugs and relax!:hug::hug:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the positive words, I didnt think it was a bad thing but wanted to make sure :) The fertility acupuncture sounds awsome Im really loving your pma its sooo contagious:thumbup: monday is your us right?


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> OK, I say I wouldn't worry but I totally would. Lol. You know, one of thos elogically you would know that its nothing but that neurotic side of your mind totally freaks you out.
> 
> Was your ultrasound transvaginal? That can do it sometimes.

haha thanks Im a nut too! im sure you have noticed:blush:


----------



## Dash

Pregnancy makes us all crazy.

Hang in there CDM! Im rooting for you.

Momma, my u/s is Thursday :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: I've heard wonderful things about fertility accupuncture :thumbup: I *pray* everything will work out for the best for you:hugs: You have a great outlook and you're obviously a very strong woman:flower: And thanks for the PMA on me catching the egg this month:) That would be sooooo wonderful:happydance: I've had so much more CM this month than in the past. strangely enough, I had a clump of bloody cm this morning (redish):wacko: rather confused about that one..I know bloody cm can be implantation bleeding, BUT I haven't O'd yet..so that's out of the question. As my dh mentioned (after I shared that gross bit of news with him:haha:) "Wow, the female body is so complex"...isn't that the truth! hmmmm:shrug:

Momma: Maybe it's just a day for bloody discharge:haha: it seems to be going around:winkwink: I'm sure you'll be fine. As others have mentioned...it's seems rare when you hear of a preggo lady that DOESN'T have first tri spotting! Don't give in to worry:hugs: Hey, I'm glad the motion sickness bands are providing a tad bit of relief:thumbup: I can't wait for the opportunity to try them out:)

So, my plan was to bd everyother night...but dh seems to be in the mood EVERYNIGHT. I hate to turn him away:haha: but don't know if it will have a negative effect on his :spermy:..I've heard so many arguments on both sides:shrug: We never had any low-sperm issues in the past, but now he's 36...so I just don't know:wacko:


----------



## cdnmom11

Ok, still on the rollercoaster ladies. I told myself if my numbers were under 100, I would definitely be out. Well, they were 142. That's a doubling time of 46hours. I know it's still sooooo low but I'm trying to do math now. If I O'd on cd18, had a positive on cd32, what if the bean implanted say around cd30. That was only just over a week ago. Maybe that's why my numbers are low? Sigh, I know I'm grasping but what else can I do. U/S on Monday but it won't show anything with my numbers so low, right? Almost creating more stress by even going. No more spotting and I guess if I was miscarrying, my numbers would be dropping. OMG, why can't this just be simple. Looks like I have at least another week of confusion. Just needed to vent:( Thanks for listening!


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> CDN: I've heard wonderful things about fertility accupuncture :thumbup: I *pray* everything will work out for the best for you:hugs: You have a great outlook and you're obviously a very strong woman:flower: And thanks for the PMA on me catching the egg this month:) That would be sooooo wonderful:happydance: I've had so much more CM this month than in the past. strangely enough, I had a clump of bloody cm this morning (redish):wacko: rather confused about that one..I know bloody cm can be implantation bleeding, BUT I haven't O'd yet..so that's out of the question. As my dh mentioned (after I shared that gross bit of news with him:haha:) "Wow, the female body is so complex"...isn't that the truth! hmmmm:shrug:
> 
> Momma: Maybe it's just a day for bloody discharge:haha: it seems to be going around:winkwink: I'm sure you'll be fine. As others have mentioned...it's seems rare when you hear of a preggo lady that DOESN'T have first tri spotting! Don't give in to worry:hugs: Hey, I'm glad the motion sickness bands are providing a tad bit of relief:thumbup: I can't wait for the opportunity to try them out:)
> 
> So, my plan was to bd everyother night...but dh seems to be in the mood EVERYNIGHT. I hate to turn him away:haha: but don't know if it will have a negative effect on his :spermy:..I've heard so many arguments on both sides:shrug: We never had any low-sperm issues in the past, but now he's 36...so I just don't know:wacko:

Um, everynight? You go girl. We did that last month and it was just too much. However, DH's sperm is nothing to be worried about. He still has plenty, even at the ripe age of 36;) My doctor said only every other day if dh has a low sperm count so you're fine! 

The accupuncture went fine though I have to admit, it was rather anti-climatic. I guess I was expecting something to "happen". I didn't hurt though it was unpleasant at times (needles in ears and inner arms..ugh) I've heard good things for women that were trying to get preggers. I go back next week so perhaps I will be more relaxed. Hope you're doing well:) Smooch!


----------



## cdnmom11

:growlmad:


mommax3 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> OK, I say I wouldn't worry but I totally would. Lol. You know, one of thos elogically you would know that its nothing but that neurotic side of your mind totally freaks you out.
> 
> Was your ultrasound transvaginal? That can do it sometimes.
> 
> haha thanks Im a nut too! im sure you have noticed:blush:Click to expand...

How are you today? Any more spotting? I hope you're relaxed and have read the millions of google posts on brown spotting in early pregnancy to know you are totally normal:)))))) Take care!!


----------



## cdnmom11

herbie said:


> i forgot to say
> when i concieved my 1st tr baby we basically gave up
> we were told that if we didn"t get pregnant within 6 months it wasn"t likely to happen
> so after the 6 months were up and no BFP we gave up
> how wrong they were!!!! i got my BFP 8 months after my op and my last BFP was 1 year and 4 months after my op
> i also have a friend that had a tr and they told her the op hadn"t worked and her tubes were blocked and she got her BFP 3 years after her op and is having a little girl in 11 weeks time!!

Wow, that's great news. I hope you get your next bfp really soon! Good luck to you and thanks for the low beta story. Makes me feel better!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom: I think it's encouraging that your numbers have gone up:flower: I wish I knew more about betas:nope: and could offer more support. What time on Monday is your U/S? I'm still praying for you:hugs:

So you got your BFP last month by bding every night? or just tried to bd every night, but still got your BFP anyway? I'm not sure that we'll do every single night..that's just the pattern we're in at the moment:haha: I certainly don't want to burn out right at O time:dohh: I guess we shall see. OPKs have been neg. so far and my temp (yes girls, I started temping again:winkwink:) dropped down to 95.70 this am:huh: so I'm curious to see what tomorrow am brings:wacko: I've never had a reading that low before:shrug: my battery was just changed about 5 weeks ago...hmmm... well, we worked today for 6 hours in my Mom's yard (it was her Mother's Day gift from our family:flower:) We got lots done, but now we're exhausted and I need to figure what to make for dinner:winkwink: My boys are begging for pizza:wacko: I might just give in tonight and order that:thumbup:

Check back later:hugs:

TATER, OOOOOOHHHH TAAAAATER, WHERE HAVE YOU GONE, GIRL? WE MISS YOU!!!!


----------



## Dash

I agree- where is Tater? 

Lissa I know you talk to her through IM sometimes, any updates? Do you have her email address?


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> cdnmom: I think it's encouraging that your numbers have gone up:flower: I wish I knew more about betas:nope: and could offer more support. What time on Monday is your U/S? I'm still praying for you:hugs:
> 
> So you got your BFP last month by bding every night? or just tried to bd every night, but still got your BFP anyway? I'm not sure that we'll do every single night..that's just the pattern we're in at the moment:haha: I certainly don't want to burn out right at O time:dohh: I guess we shall see. OPKs have been neg. so far and my temp (yes girls, I started temping again:winkwink:) dropped down to 95.70 this am:huh: so I'm curious to see what tomorrow am brings:wacko: I've never had a reading that low before:shrug: my battery was just changed about 5 weeks ago...hmmm... well, we worked today for 6 hours in my Mom's yard (it was her Mother's Day gift from our family:flower:) We got lots done, but now we're exhausted and I need to figure what to make for dinner:winkwink: My boys are begging for pizza:wacko: I might just give in tonight and order that:thumbup:
> 
> Check back later:hugs:
> 
> TATER, OOOOOOHHHH TAAAAATER, WHERE HAVE YOU GONE, GIRL? WE MISS YOU!!!!

Thanks Faith. No, it was the bfn cycle that we bd every night. The bfp one was every other night from CD 10 until one day after O. That worked! Well, hopefully.... Have a nice night:)


----------



## Dash

Morning girls! Hope everyone has an awesome mothers day!

I ran across this thread yesterday- I don't know if this woman realizes how lucky she is, and how any of us would have died to be her!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ght-id-here-again-pregnant-after-tubal-2.html


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow! That was one lucky girl:) I suppose she may not see it QUITE like us:winkwink:

Happy Mother's Day to all my TR sisters:hugs:

So, opk this a.m. was neg. (confirmed with a digi) and then test again at 12pm and it was + :) So, looks like I MAY be O'ing two days earlier than usual! Glad I decided to temp this month so I can see how the temps coincide with the early +opk. So, keeping up the bd'ing:happydance:

Momma: How are you doing today? Did you have anymore brown spotting? I hope you're taking it easy:hugs:

Well, off to the store to get some stuff to take to my mom's for dinner. We decided to do a semi-big turkey dinner today:dohh: in honor of us moms:) Of course, we're fixing it all and cleaning it up afterwards while our hubby's sit around and chat:wacko: My 3 sisters and their families live here too, so when we all get together, there's 20 of us! LOTS of confusion with little people running all over the place...sigh...I wouldn't change any of it though:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Happy mothers day ladies. I have been trying to get on here but it keeps taking me back to the first page. If there is any new scoop inbox me. I wish I could see. Afm... We are starting TTC tonight.. YEAH!!! This will offically be our last month..


----------



## sweetlissa

ok so now i know how to get to the last page. I had to make the last post. So I am now somewhat caught up. CDN I am still pulling for you. Just remember that 46 hours doubling time is good. You will probably have some idea tomorrow of what is going on. I am glad that there hasn't been any pain. That is a good sign. 
Momma. I love the new pic.. :)
Faith. I am right behind you girl. I am starting OPK's tomorrow. Last month I know I didn't O until CD18 but usually I O on CD16. This will be my last month of really trying after this my hubby will be gone and only seeing each other occassionally will make it very difficult. Although I do plan to plan visits around my O time if at all possible. :) 
I do talk to tater on IM. I haven't heard from her in about a week. Everything is was good she said that they had been spending alot of time outside. 
Today for mothers day we went to a movie. Then over to my MIL's for dinner. My kids made me some amazing things. I actually cried, because they all stood at the bed side and gave me cards and gifts before my eyes were open all the way. It was so cute. My youngest was running around singing happy mothers day :)
I hope you all had a great day. I will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## sweetlissa

I am so upset. I went to temp this morning. kinda drifted in and out of sleep. I finally realized I had had the therm. in my mouth for a very long time and it didn't beep. So I took it out turned it on again. And it died. So then my OPK this morning was almost +++ I think tomorrow will be +++. Which is so odd becuase I usually dont O for atleast 4 more days. The worst part is, if I O on say Wednesday. The whole time we are in Vegas. I will be on my period.. YUCK and no fun. Well unless we catch the egg. Then I will be in Vegas Heaven.. :)


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Morning girls! Hope everyone has an awesome mothers day!
> 
> I ran across this thread yesterday- I don't know if this woman realizes how lucky she is, and how any of us would have died to be her!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ght-id-here-again-pregnant-after-tubal-2.html

Holy crap, what a shock. I hope all goes well for her. Tied and burned makes me wonder where that baby is. I couldn't help but notice she didn't voice any concerns about tubal or...I think that's great that she hasn't been inundated with the kind of fear that we have as soon as we get pregnant. Bliss......


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow! That was one lucky girl:) I suppose she may not see it QUITE like us:winkwink:
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all my TR sisters:hugs:
> 
> So, opk this a.m. was neg. (confirmed with a digi) and then test again at 12pm and it was + :) So, looks like I MAY be O'ing two days earlier than usual! Glad I decided to temp this month so I can see how the temps coincide with the early +opk. So, keeping up the bd'ing:happydance:
> 
> Momma: How are you doing today? Did you have anymore brown spotting? I hope you're taking it easy:hugs:
> 
> Well, off to the store to get some stuff to take to my mom's for dinner. We decided to do a semi-big turkey dinner today:dohh: in honor of us moms:) Of course, we're fixing it all and cleaning it up afterwards while our hubby's sit around and chat:wacko: My 3 sisters and their families live here too, so when we all get together, there's 20 of us! LOTS of confusion with little people running all over the place...sigh...I wouldn't change any of it though:)

Faith, your family get togethers sound like mine. I have 7 brothers and sisters so it's absolute chaos. At easter, I thought I would lose my mind with all the noise!! But like you, wouldn't change a thing. Hope it was fabulous and you had enough energy left over to go make a baby;) O'ing early is awesome. I O'd late last month and was so stressed out, thinking I may not O at all. It's your month girl, I just know it.


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> I am so upset. I went to temp this morning. kinda drifted in and out of sleep. I finally realized I had had the therm. in my mouth for a very long time and it didn't beep. So I took it out turned it on again. And it died. So then my OPK this morning was almost +++ I think tomorrow will be +++. Which is so odd becuase I usually dont O for atleast 4 more days. The worst part is, if I O on say Wednesday. The whole time we are in Vegas. I will be on my period.. YUCK and no fun. Well unless we catch the egg. Then I will be in Vegas Heaven.. :)

Ok doll, deep breath. Temping is a pain in the a#$! I highly recommend you temp vaginally. You can start now, just readjust your other temps on your chart about .2degrees higher. It is so much more consistent and you don't have to worry if you had your mouth open, you got up to pee two hours before etc. Try taking another opk after 11am and avoid the morning because the LH hasn't built up enough yet. (look at me, like I'm some expert! LOL). It's just that I am an obsessive reader about all things conception! And like I told Faith, O'ing early is awesome!! I love Vegas and period or preggers, it will be fantastic. DH and I just said last night that we want to go back. Good luck and happing baby dancing!!!


----------



## mommax3

Dash what a crazy story but of course the first thing I think of is she must have an ectopic :( I really hope not!
Faith and sweets your bothing oing early maybe its a sign :) you girls better get to bding!
Faith your mothers day sounds like alot of fun I love big family get togethers but that is def. the way it goes girls do the work and the boys sit on there butts!
Sweets what a thing to wake up to, I love homemade gifts from the kids and I love when they are so excited to give them to me :)
Cdn1 Are you going to your Us today? Good luck I will be checking in on here to see what happens :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks CDN I will keep that in mind. I have been told that before. I will try that. I didn't use FMU this morning. Well I never use FMU. I am usually up atleast 1 time to pee at night and it is usually around 2 a.m. so when I take the test it is usually around 6:30 or 7:00 I have never been able to get a +++ later in the day with OPK's.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: I LOVE homemade gifts from the kids:) How sweet your kids are, and obviously so excited to do this for Mom:flower: Strange that we're both O'ing early this month:wacko: I hope you catch the egg this cycle so you won't have to mess with AF while you're there:thumbup: sorry to hear about your thermo:dohh: how frustrating!!!! I may try what CDN suggested for next cycle, if things don't work out this cycle...vaginal temping:thumbup: I totally forgot that sleeping with your mouth open can affect the temps...don't know if I do that or not:shrug: but it wold be really interesting to see temps from a cycle temped in the other manner:thumbup:

Momma: I'm assuming the spotting has stopped? Yeah!

Well, our family get together was really FUN, but, exhausting!! We 
didn't get home until almost 10pm and went to bed at 11pm...we BARELY got the bd'ing job done:dohh: I REALLY hope I O today, because I'm not so sure we'll feel up to bd'ing tonight. It's just so hard for me to imagine that sperm live as long as they do?! I feel like I need a fresh, new batch just exactly at O time:nope: I know that's not true though:) 

CDN: I praying for good results from your scan today:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

Thanks ladies. I'm sitting here waiting to leave in 20 mins for the scan. I keep saying "I'm pregnant, I love my baby" over and over again. Still getting slight stringy brown ewcm about every 5th time I pee. Never on the panties, just when I wipe. Not loving that though I know, I know, very common:) Momma, did yours stop? Fingers crossed.....xoxoxoxox


----------



## Dash

Good luck today CDN, I will be thinking about you!

And freaking hooray for all the O'ing on this board! Get to it girls.

Momma- how is that spotting? Gone? How is your nausea?

I had a great Mothers Day- went out to lunch with DH. MIL, and the kids. He had reservations for one of the nicer restaurants in the area, which was nice because I told him we should just go to Denny's or somewhere cheap. I only have a few more weeks of having a few extra kids during the day- which I am grateful for, because being sick its hard to take care of extras. Its also a cut in income, but honestly we don't need it, its just nice to have extra. 

Im going to try my hardest to actually clean something today...no guarantees.


----------



## mommax3

Faith and dash yeah it was a one time thing, thank god! Im soooo sick still ugh! im not complaining but its def. tough to deal with lol


----------



## mommax3

so my dh says I should take pepto for my nausa, im not sure if its safe during pregnancy do any of you ladies know the answer to this?
CDN1 how are you doing? How did it go today? your in my thoughts
Sweets and Faith I hope you ladies catch that egg!!!!


----------



## cdnmom11

Momma, sorry your sick but so happy your spotting is gone. Great news!

Dash, I'm excited about your scan this week. It's Thursday, right? I can't believe you have extra kids at home. That's admirable! So much work. I hope your dh takes good care of you in the evenings. 

So, scan sucked but for some reason, I'm totally feeling positive. The tech was a doll and said before she even started that she was unlikely to find anything so don't sweat it. She said at 5w5d, I'm probably a bit too early. Then I told her that O'd late and she said that can definitely make a difference. She saw a bit of fluid in the uterus but that was all. Couldn't see any changes to the tubes but she said it's pretty early to tell ectopic as well. 

So, here's my manic rambling theory, wait for it..... If I normally have a 27 day cycle and this month I had a 32 day cycle, I would have O'd exactly 5 days later than normal. So, let's say last month was normal at 27 days, I would still be showing a 5w5d pregancy. So, for sh$%s and giggles, I went on a due date calculator and typed in April 4th as being my lmp and guess what??? It shows my conception date as being April 18th which is when I O'd. If I use this calculator, it shows today as only being 5w0d pregnant. Drum roll... so, this means when I had my first beta, I would have only been 3w4d pregnant. I know I'm grasping but I'm desperate:) I have another beta tomorrow which will probably be the real test to see if they are still doubling. My dr wanted to schedule another U/S for this Friday but I asked him if he could please postpone to next Monday as if all goes well, my beta's will be over 1000 and they will see something, if there is something to see. My bb's are still super sore and I confess, I did POAS again and the line is now nice and dark. No pain and actually, less discomfort and cramping today. So basically, this week, I will know for sure. I think I can hold on. So, today, I am still pregnant and that's all I can go by. Fingers crossed....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> Momma, sorry your sick but so happy your spotting is gone. Great news!
> 
> Dash, I'm excited about your scan this week. It's Thursday, right? I can't believe you have extra kids at home. That's admirable! So much work. I hope your dh takes good care of you in the evenings.
> 
> So, scan sucked but for some reason, I'm totally feeling positive. The tech was a doll and said before she even started that she was unlikely to find anything so don't sweat it. She said at 5w5d, I'm probably a bit too early. Then I told her that O'd late and she said that can definitely make a difference. She saw a bit of fluid in the uterus but that was all. Couldn't see any changes to the tubes but she said it's pretty early to tell ectopic as well.
> 
> So, here's my manic rambling theory, wait for it..... If I normally have a 27 day cycle and this month I had a 32 day cycle, I would have O'd exactly 5 days later than normal. So, let's say last month was normal at 27 days, I would still be showing a 5w5d pregancy. So, for sh$%s and giggles, I went on a due date calculator and typed in April 4th as being my lmp and guess what??? It shows my conception date as being April 18th which is when I O'd. If I use this calculator, it shows today as only being 5w0d pregnant. Drum roll... so, this means when I had my first beta, I would have only been 3w4d pregnant. I know I'm grasping but I'm desperate:) I have another beta tomorrow which will probably be the real test to see if they are still doubling. My dr wanted to schedule another U/S for this Friday but I asked him if he could please postpone to next Monday as if all goes well, my beta's will be over 1000 and they will see something, if there is something to see. My bb's are still super sore and I confess, I did POAS again and the line is now nice and dark. No pain and actually, less discomfort and cramping today. So basically, this week, I will know for sure. I think I can hold on. So, today, I am still pregnant and that's all I can go by. Fingers crossed....

:hugs:Oooooh, I'm pulling for you girlie:happydance: I LOVE your theory and it does sound plausible:thumbup: I'm so happy for you today:) So, now we're praying for high betas tomorrow:happydance: Sleep well :kiss:


----------



## Dash

That sounds plausible to me CDN! And if I recall right the doubling time for your last draw was less than 48 hours right? Its supposed to be 48-72. That's a GREAT sign.

Momma- Im so sorry you feel so sick :( It is tough, esspecially with other to take care of. 

Yes Faith, my scan is Thursday. It makes me feel special that you always remember! Lol. Im very excited- since this will be the first time the baby looks like an actual baby :) We get to count fingers and toes!


----------



## mommax3

Dash yay I cant wait to see your pic :)
Cdn1 We are all pulling for you! I pray those numbers are through the roof :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: Did you notice the gal in the link you posted (about getting PG after her tubes were tied) was indeed preggers...not tubal though. Sadly, they did a scan and found that she was 3 months PG, but the baby died at 2 months:( Very sad! She is having a D&C today. Just thought I'd post that in case you hadn't seen it:(


----------



## herbie

evening ladies 
got a question for you lovely ladies
did a cb digi opk at 3 oclock it was -
did another at 6.30 this evening it was - but alot darker 
shud i do another 1 later tonight or just wait till tomorrow night?
will i miss the surge? 
thanks ladies


----------



## Dash

Aww Faith, no I did not see that :( Poor girl. What an emotional roller coaster to have to go on.

Herbie- I would do one in the AM, not with FMU but earlier in the day. I did them 3x a day around what I knew was O time, that way you know you wont miss the surge.

CDN, any news?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

herbie said:


> evening ladies
> got a question for you lovely ladies
> did a cb digi opk at 3 oclock it was -
> did another at 6.30 this evening it was - but alot darker
> shud i do another 1 later tonight or just wait till tomorrow night?
> will i miss the surge?
> thanks ladies

Herbie, you COULD do another one around 10pm tonight OR in the morning. I know many people say NOT to use first morning urine, but I have found that when I do have an LH surge, opks pick it up in the fmu. If you don't want to waste your opks, I would def. do one between 10am-11am tomorrow. For me personally, my surge is generally short. If I followed the package directions and tested only ONCE a day..at the same time, I WOULD miss my surge! It's usually pretty short time span for me.

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## herbie

thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash: Did you notice the gal in the link you posted (about getting PG after her tubes were tied) was indeed preggers...not tubal though. Sadly, they did a scan and found that she was 3 months PG, but the baby died at 2 months:( Very sad! She is having a D&C today. Just thought I'd post that in case you hadn't seen it:(

Omg I just seen that how horrible :cry: now the poor girl is wondering if she should try to get preggo again because her hubby was so excited. i couldnt imagine


----------



## cdnmom11

HI there,
So, today was 336. OMG, just enough to keep me totally messed up. It needed to be 350 to be 48hrs so not much less. I called the TR nurse and totally lost it. Could not stop crying. I told her how hard this is. I can handle one way or the other but I still feel like I'm in the dark. Am I going to stay pregnant or not. Geez.... so tired. Also some more brown spotting today which is still confusing. No red and no pain so I guess that's good. My BF just texted me to say she had a dream I was preggers with a little boy. Gawd I hope so. How are you guys doing? Sorry to keep on with my saga. Trust me, I wish it was over or at least definitive. Thanks as always....


----------



## cdnmom11

herbie said:


> evening ladies
> got a question for you lovely ladies
> did a cb digi opk at 3 oclock it was -
> did another at 6.30 this evening it was - but alot darker
> shud i do another 1 later tonight or just wait till tomorrow night?
> will i miss the surge?
> thanks ladies

I found my were darker the night before and by 10am the next day, I had a +. My +'s lasted two days so I wasn't too worried if I skipped an evening one. How has it been in the past for you?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: Thanks for the update:thumbup: I'm so sorry you don't have a firm answer, but at least THIS way, you have *HOPE* :hugs: 
so what is the next plan of action?


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> CDN: Thanks for the update:thumbup: I'm so sorry you don't have a firm answer, but at least THIS way, you have *HOPE* :hugs:
> so what is the next plan of action?

Thanks Faith. I know, you're right. I feel like there's still a chance but it feels like torture not knowing for sure. More betas on Thursday and then the TR doctor keeps insisting he wants to do the U/S on Friday but I really, really want to wait until Monday. I have to go to Vancouver to get the U/S if he does it which means an entire day off of work. Unlikely DH would miss it too so I would be on my own which would suck for bad news:( So, I could get it done here but I sort of like the idea that the TR dr would actually perform the scan. At least I know he will be able to spot an ectopic with more skill than an tech. I'll see how my thursday beta is and then I will decide. If it's not doubling then why bother with an U/S.... Smooch and hope you had "fun" last night;)


----------



## Dash

cdnmom11 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> CDN: I'll see how my thursday beta is and then I will decide. If it's not doubling then why bother with an U/S....
> 
> 
> Whoa, if its not doubling the ultrasound is even more important! Since not doubling can mean ectopic pregnancy, you HAVE to get those tubes checked until you know one way or another. I would say its more important to have the U/S if its NOT doubling than if it IS doubling.
> 
> Im really sorry your having such a hard time :( I cannot imagine what you must be going through. Remember yo uare not burdening us with your feelings, its what we are here for!Click to expand...


----------



## herbie

cdnmom11 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies
> got a question for you lovely ladies
> did a cb digi opk at 3 oclock it was -
> did another at 6.30 this evening it was - but alot darker
> shud i do another 1 later tonight or just wait till tomorrow night?
> will i miss the surge?
> thanks ladies
> 
> I found my were darker the night before and by 10am the next day, I had a +. My +'s lasted two days so I wasn't too worried if I skipped an evening one. How has it been in the past for you?Click to expand...

thanks hun
always got my + (smiley face) cd11 and ov"d cd13
but not this month
i"ve been testing since cd10 so got a bit worried
but tested this morning (fmu) and i got my smiley face!!!
i read the instructions and it said some women prefer to use fmu
so i did and + !!!!!!!
so my ov has gone back to probably cd14 again and not cd13


----------



## mommax3

yay herbie you go catch that egg girl :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie..great news:happydance: Don't you love to see that smiley face pop up? Wow! We're really close in our cycle! My ticker is off by a day...today I'm 2 dpo:flower: You won't be too far behind:) 

Lissa: How are you dong? You're right in here with Herbie and me, right? Where are you in your cycle?

CDN: Praying for doubling numbers:kiss:

Momma & Dash: I don't think I've asked this!!!! How do your other children feel about having a new baby join the family? Are you guys telling people or just select ones right now? :flower:


----------



## Dash

Go herbie! Good luck!

How you feeling today momma?

More 2ww for Faith. Lol. WHat is there to say about the 2ww...not much...

My kids are both excited. My daughter more than my son, even thought she says she will only be happy if its a girl (unless we buy him a bow tie, her words not mine). We tld everyone last week...as if the constant vomiting and weight loss didnt make it obvious enough.


----------



## mommax3

Faith 2dpo I hope you got it this month girl! its your turn :) 
cdn1 whats going on today?
dash thats cute about the bow tie lol I love the things that kids say :) Are you still puking? ugh its so horrible I really could do without feeling soooo sick everyday!!
Faith we told our kids and close family and my 2 best friends there is alot who still dont know :) my kids are all really excited I think it will be alot more fun for them when im showing and the baby is moving :) They are already to buy stuff lol just like there mommy (little shoppers) Do you plan on waiting to tell your kids? I was going to keep it a secret but I figured if I had a mc they would have known something was up anyways and my oldest son was in the house when I did my first test and I came running down asking him if he saw 2 lines or one adn when he said 2 I screamed and he was like does that mean your pregnant! lol what a smart kid :) Hubby called today and he could tell in my voice I was still sick so he said when he gets home he is going to give me some f his power lol I kinda hope it works lo


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash & Momma: That's great that your kids are so excited:happydance: I think most kids have a preference..boy or girl:) My boys want a boy and my dd wants a sister:flower: At the beginning of this journey, I was dead set on NOT telling the kids until I reach 12 weeks. BUT, since my kids are older, I know they would figure it out! Especially if I have the *flu* everyday:dohh: I have come to realize that they are just as much a part of this journey and we'll all walk through whatever may come, together. I do plan on waiting to tell anyone outside our little family, until I would be further along:thumbup:

Wouldn't it be AMAZING if Herbie, Lissa and I all get our BFPs his month?! How wonderful that would be:happydance: I am excited that I O'd 2-3 days earlier than usual:thumbup: I think that's a really good sign that my body is behaving normal..which is a first since surgery:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

DASH!!! I can't believe you'll be in your 2nd Tri in just a few days:happydance::happydance: WOW! Time is flying....


----------



## herbie

fingers and toes crossed we get that BFP this month:thumbup:
it would be brilliant to have a boom of BFPs!!!!


----------



## mommax3

oh yeah girls that would be awsome then you all can be bump buddies :)


----------



## Dash

YES! Get working girls I cant wait to see who gets their BFP this month!

I still throw up EVERY SINGLE DAY. Im hoping the second trimester actually brings me some relief, because I feel worse now than ever before. Im requesting more meds from my doc tomorrow- I literally just cant take this. We had to tell my kids because Im always having to pull the car over and puke on the side of the road, or barfing loudly in the home bathroom 5 times a day. They might think I was dying if they didnt know. My daughters preschool teacher found out because one day I ran into her house like a crazy person (its a home preschool, I didnt just run into her house) and try to make it to her bathroom.

I feel like I have lost weight. But then, who knows- I have felt like that before in pregnancy and somehow gained 5 pounds instead. 

I guess I will see tomorrow.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I can't wait to see a scan picture:happydance:


----------



## Dash

I have never been able to figure out how to post them! I will have to figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. So much to catch up on. So here we go
**CDN I am pulling for you. I didn't see your numbers from yesterday I might have over looked them. But getting 2 draws with a doubling time of less than 48 hours is a good sign. When I had my ectopic mine bounced around. I had only one draw that was under 48 hours and then they started to drop. But yet I had the draw the same day I got the pain that was my doubling time of 43 hours. The same day I was in the ER and dieing in pain and they had already dropped 16 in a matter of hours. SO I would say it is looking good. 
**Dash I am so excited for you. I can't believe you are this far along already.
**Momma I can't wait you should be up for another U/S??? here soon???
***Faith and Herbie We are all going to be cycle buddies maybe bump buddies. But I have to say. I O'd way early this month. I am thinking CD 13 or CD 14. So I am either 1 or 2 DPO. I would usually be oing tomorrow. So with this being said. I only got 2 BD in. Sunday and yesterday. And then we will today. So my chances are like very very slim. I am kinda thinking I O'd yesterday I swear I felt the egg release about 6:00 p.m. last night. I was at my daughters volleyball practice and all of a sudden I had this feeling down there. I was like what in the world.. I felt pressure it was really weird. And it was on the right side.. So we shall see. My temp was way up this morning. We would have bd more but I ended up in the hospital. See I have been having issues with my right knee. And last friday they gave me a cortisone shot . Well turns out I was allergic to it. So All of a sudden Saturday night I felt like I couldn't breath like there was an elephant sitting on my right side of my chest. Went to the doc monday and he said girl I am admitting you to the hospital. Becuase he wanted to do some testing and with my lovely insurance it was the only way he could get around having to get it approved. SO yeah. I spent the night in the hospital. They gave me 3 rounds of antibiotics. And some pain meds and woke me up every 2 hours. MY O2 never got above 94. So that is why the bding was down this month. Not to mention we really were not counting on Oing early..LOL... Anyway. We shall see. We leave for vegas on the 20th. I can't wait. But now that I o'd early I am going to be a mess while we are out there. I wont be able to get blood draws if we did get it. But I will NOT test early this month. I wont drive myself crazy...LOL... I will wait and see what mother nature does on its own.


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> Good morning ladies. So much to catch up on. So here we go
> **CDN I am pulling for you. I didn't see your numbers from yesterday I might have over looked them. But getting 2 draws with a doubling time of less than 48 hours is a good sign. When I had my ectopic mine bounced around. I had only one draw that was under 48 hours and then they started to drop. But yet I had the draw the same day I got the pain that was my doubling time of 43 hours. The same day I was in the ER and dieing in pain and they had already dropped 16 in a matter of hours. SO I would say it is looking good.
> **Dash I am so excited for you. I can't believe you are this far along already.
> **Momma I can't wait you should be up for another U/S??? here soon???
> ***Faith and Herbie We are all going to be cycle buddies maybe bump buddies. But I have to say. I O'd way early this month. I am thinking CD 13 or CD 14. So I am either 1 or 2 DPO. I would usually be oing tomorrow. So with this being said. I only got 2 BD in. Sunday and yesterday. And then we will today. So my chances are like very very slim. I am kinda thinking I O'd yesterday I swear I felt the egg release about 6:00 p.m. last night. I was at my daughters volleyball practice and all of a sudden I had this feeling down there. I was like what in the world.. I felt pressure it was really weird. And it was on the right side.. So we shall see. My temp was way up this morning. We would have bd more but I ended up in the hospital. See I have been having issues with my right knee. And last friday they gave me a cortisone shot . Well turns out I was allergic to it. So All of a sudden Saturday night I felt like I couldn't breath like there was an elephant sitting on my right side of my chest. Went to the doc monday and he said girl I am admitting you to the hospital. Becuase he wanted to do some testing and with my lovely insurance it was the only way he could get around having to get it approved. SO yeah. I spent the night in the hospital. They gave me 3 rounds of antibiotics. And some pain meds and woke me up every 2 hours. MY O2 never got above 94. So that is why the bding was down this month. Not to mention we really were not counting on Oing early..LOL... Anyway. We shall see. We leave for vegas on the 20th. I can't wait. But now that I o'd early I am going to be a mess while we are out there. I wont be able to get blood draws if we did get it. But I will NOT test early this month. I wont drive myself crazy...LOL... I will wait and see what mother nature does on its own.

i"m not testing early either hun:thumbup:
it"s more disappointing seeing the BFN than af turning up!!!!
glad your feeling better hun:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Couldn't agree more on the early testing!!!! I would much rather see AF than BFN on a stick:( Temping usually gives it away anyhow...temp dives the day before af:(

Lissa: Strange that we're both o'ing earlier this month! Although, it's not so good when it sneaks up on you and you weren't prepared..bd'ing wise:nope: Since TR surgery, I have consistently O'd on CD 18 or CD 19 each month. This month it was CD 16, confirmed by opk & temps:thumbup: I'm pleased with that!!!! 

Dear TWW, please pass quickly:flower:


----------



## Dash

Im anxious for your 2ww to pass quickly too! 

Had my ultrasound today and all looks very well. The baby is crazy and moves constantly (which I have been feeling, so I suspected). It totally looked like a real person and was waving it arms and bouncing its legs all around. My husband was so pleased with the results that he let me skip the extra testing, which Im happy about because I HATE doing testing doing pregnancy. So later i will try and figure out how to get the pic on here- maybe send it from my phone to my email? I dunno I will do something.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Im anxious for your 2ww to pass quickly too!
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and all looks very well. The baby is crazy and moves constantly (which I have been feeling, so I suspected). It totally looked like a real person and was waving it arms and bouncing its legs all around. My husband was so pleased with the results that he let me skip the extra testing, which Im happy about because I HATE doing testing doing pregnancy. So later i will try and figure out how to get the pic on here- maybe send it from my phone to my email? I dunno I will do something.

Wonderful news, Dash:wohoo: your little sweetie is thriving:flower: How reassuring to see your little person on the monitor:) AND, how much weight have you gained or lossed?:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: Praying for good news for you today:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Im anxious for your 2ww to pass quickly too!
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and all looks very well. The baby is crazy and moves constantly (which I have been feeling, so I suspected). It totally looked like a real person and was waving it arms and bouncing its legs all around. My husband was so pleased with the results that he let me skip the extra testing, which Im happy about because I HATE doing testing doing pregnancy. So later i will try and figure out how to get the pic on here- maybe send it from my phone to my email? I dunno I will do something.

Oh Dash, that's just awesome news! I am soooooo happy for you sweetie!


----------



## cdnmom11

Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)

Oh!:hugs: I'm so sorry:cry: What a roller coaster of emotions you've had to endure:( I'm really, really sorry. Yes, that sucks if you have to wait to TTC following a possible shot:sadangel: I, too, would do lots of research on this:winkwink: I'm glad you're not losing a tube. My prayers are with you.


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)

I am so sad to see this. I was really pulling for you. I hope you can just do the shot. The reason they say to wait 3 months is there is a med in there that is not good for a baby and it stays in your system for a few months. But you do what you feel is right. I had to have the surgery and I would have much rather had the shot. I will be praying for you .


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)
> 
> I am so sad to see this. I was really pulling for you. I hope you can just do the shot. The reason they say to wait 3 months is there is a med in there that is not good for a baby and it stays in your system for a few months. But you do what you feel is right. I had to have the surgery and I would have much rather had the shot. I will be praying for you .Click to expand...

Thanks Lissa. I was thinking about you today... how many dpo were you when your tube ruptured? I'm confused why that happpened if your numbers were going down. I keep thinking I'm safe because my numbers haven't gone over 1000 but I keep thinking about what happened to you. Did you have spotting or were you passing anything? thanks for any information. V.


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)
> 
> Oh!:hugs: I'm so sorry:cry: What a roller coaster of emotions you've had to endure:( I'm really, really sorry. Yes, that sucks if you have to wait to TTC following a possible shot:sadangel: I, too, would do lots of research on this:winkwink: I'm glad you're not losing a tube. My prayers are with you.Click to expand...

Thanks muffin. You are always so sweet. I am grateful that I haven't lost a tube. Just goes to show that those early betas really do matter for us TR mommies. I will be stalking you this month to see that BFP sister! You deserve it and I can't wait to be a support to you, the way you have been for me. I really think knowing you guys are out there, routing for me, has made this journey more bearable. I've even told my friends and mom that there are these girls that have had TR's that are so awesome and they really understand. Of course, mom thinks I'm nutty, conversing with strangers on the internet;) LOL!


----------



## Dash

:hugs: CDN, Im so sorry. I cannot even begin to imagine what you have gone through the last few weeks. You are a very strong person to still have such a great attitude.

Keep us posted. We are here with you ALL THE WAY!


----------



## herbie

Dash said:


> Im anxious for your 2ww to pass quickly too!
> 
> Had my ultrasound today and all looks very well. The baby is crazy and moves constantly (which I have been feeling, so I suspected). It totally looked like a real person and was waving it arms and bouncing its legs all around. My husband was so pleased with the results that he let me skip the extra testing, which Im happy about because I HATE doing testing doing pregnancy. So later i will try and figure out how to get the pic on here- maybe send it from my phone to my email? I dunno I will do something.

great news :happydance:glad everythings ok


----------



## herbie

cdnmom11 said:


> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)

so so sorry hun:cry: 
you will get through this 
like the other girls said you are a strong person:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

:yipee:Girls my chart looks exactly the same as the month I got my BFP... I know it ended badly. But I have to say I am all over the excitement. I told my hubby last night. ( I know this sounds crazy). But I told him I think we got it this month. He said how can you know already. I said I just feel it. I feel it deep down. I feel calm about it but yet excited. I am sure you all know what I am talking about. With all my kids I just knew. I still wont be testing early. But This TWW can't go fast enough... :dust: to all the girls waiting with me.


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my friends, well, it's over:( My beta today was 485 (from 336) so the TR doctor wanted me to skip coming over to get the U/S tomorrow and to go to the ER tonight to get seen. I'm still spotting brown icky "stuff". I wouldn't call it blood, rather junk. I've decided to get the kids off to school tomorrow and then go in afterwards. I just need a night to absorb and I'll be ok, I'm sure for one more night. I've sort of had a bad feeling all week with the spotting. I just knew it wasn't right. It's been going on too long and it just doesn't look right. What totally sucks is probably having to get the shot. I guess it's better than surgery but I'm sad I will have to wait three months. I will research the heck out of this because maybe it won't have to be that long. It's such a blessing that I'm being seen early and not after a rupture. Of course, there's always a small chance this is just a bad preg and not ectopic but the TR doctor doesn't seem to think so. Apparently I'm "classic" ectopic. Very low starting numbers, not doubling, then doubling and then not doubling accompanied by spotting. I'm ok though. I will keep you posted. Smooches:)
> 
> I am so sad to see this. I was really pulling for you. I hope you can just do the shot. The reason they say to wait 3 months is there is a med in there that is not good for a baby and it stays in your system for a few months. But you do what you feel is right. I had to have the surgery and I would have much rather had the shot. I will be praying for you .Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lissa. I was thinking about you today... how many dpo were you when your tube ruptured? I'm confused why that happpened if your numbers were going down. I keep thinking I'm safe because my numbers haven't gone over 1000 but I keep thinking about what happened to you. Did you have spotting or were you passing anything? thanks for any information. V.Click to expand...

I was thinking about you last night. Wondering if you were able to get any rest before you go to the hospital this morning. I will give you the information on how mine went. I had actually typed all this out about 10 minutes ago and then my computer shut down.. FUN FUN... Darn computers. But here we go. 13 DPO 25, 15 DPO 43, 17 DPO 97, 19 DPO 267, 19 DPO 261 (this was taken when I went to the ER. They figured it was just becuase it was a different lab.) 21 DPO 109. 23 DPO 91, 25 DPO 67. I was in the ER on 19 DPO. Let me tell you I was sitting in my chair at my desk ( I work from home). I was in the middle of a phone call.. All of a sudden i feel like a bomb went off inside me. I was doubled over in pain. Went to the bathroom no spotting. My hubby was out of town. My mother in law came over got my yougest. I drove myself to the ER. They did 3 different types of U/S.. They said kidney stones. gave me pain meds and sent me home. After seeing there was fluid behind my uterus. They said it was to early. Went to my doc the next day. He said he saw no fluid nothing. Said everything looked good. Back in the ER Sunday. Pain meds and sent me home. Back to the doc on Tuesday. Said I was over reacting and that i needed to rest. I then talked to my friend, she said go see my doc. I saw him on Thursday at 10:30 he said there is only 1 reason for you to feel this way. ECTOPIC. He had me in surgery by 12. He said that my tube had ruptured atleast 5 days before the surgery. He said the blood was black and my tube was black. He had to remove my left tube. I never had any spotting or anything the whole time I was going through this. So that is my story. It sucks. I would now be 17 weeks and 4 days. And I think about it all the time. I see babies and think of what could have been. Pregnant women drive me nuts. and on top of that me and my sisters were all pregnant at the same time and my sister now has a 2 month old lil boy. So needless to say it was very hard. I felt like every which way I turned it was being put in my face. So be prepared because it is hard. I will pray that you can just get the shot and not have to have surgery. I hope everything goes smoothly and if you need to talk I am here. :cry:


----------



## cdnmom11

I was thinking about you last night. Wondering if you were able to get any rest before you go to the hospital this morning. I will give you the information on how mine went. I had actually typed all this out about 10 minutes ago and then my computer shut down.. FUN FUN... Darn computers. But here we go. 13 DPO 25, 15 DPO 43, 17 DPO 97, 19 DPO 267, 19 DPO 261 (this was taken when I went to the ER. They figured it was just becuase it was a different lab.) 21 DPO 109. 23 DPO 91, 25 DPO 67. I was in the ER on 19 DPO. Let me tell you I was sitting in my chair at my desk ( I work from home). I was in the middle of a phone call.. All of a sudden i feel like a bomb went off inside me. I was doubled over in pain. Went to the bathroom no spotting. My hubby was out of town. My mother in law came over got my yougest. I drove myself to the ER. They did 3 different types of U/S.. They said kidney stones. gave me pain meds and sent me home. After seeing there was fluid behind my uterus. They said it was to early. Went to my doc the next day. He said he saw no fluid nothing. Said everything looked good. Back in the ER Sunday. Pain meds and sent me home. Back to the doc on Tuesday. Said I was over reacting and that i needed to rest. I then talked to my friend, she said go see my doc. I saw him on Thursday at 10:30 he said there is only 1 reason for you to feel this way. ECTOPIC. He had me in surgery by 12. He said that my tube had ruptured atleast 5 days before the surgery. He said the blood was black and my tube was black. He had to remove my left tube. I never had any spotting or anything the whole time I was going through this. So that is my story. It sucks. I would now be 17 weeks and 4 days. And I think about it all the time. I see babies and think of what could have been. Pregnant women drive me nuts. and on top of that me and my sisters were all pregnant at the same time and my sister now has a 2 month old lil boy. So needless to say it was very hard. I felt like every which way I turned it was being put in my face. So be prepared because it is hard. I will pray that you can just get the shot and not have to have surgery. I hope everything goes smoothly and if you need to talk I am here. :cry:[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for all of this Lissa. ARGH! I'm so angry that they put you through this. What a bunch of morons. You could have died! It's weird, today is the day I go in and this morning I had red blood for the first time. It's like my body knows there's no point in trying to hide it. "she knows...;" I don't have any pain, just fleeting moments of it. Again, thanks for this and for your prayers. It will go fine. The TR doctor said if I don't get support to call his office right away and he'll take care of it. Will keep you posted....


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> :yipee:Girls my chart looks exactly the same as the month I got my BFP... I know it ended badly. But I have to say I am all over the excitement. I told my hubby last night. ( I know this sounds crazy). But I told him I think we got it this month. He said how can you know already. I said I just feel it. I feel it deep down. I feel calm about it but yet excited. I am sure you all know what I am talking about. With all my kids I just knew. I still wont be testing early. But This TWW can't go fast enough... :dust: to all the girls waiting with me.

Sweetie, that's fantastic. It doesn't matter what happened last time. That was a complete fluke and won't happen again. I just "knew" last month too. I overlayed my charts on some bfp charts and the first one was identical to mine. I felt butterflies because I was so hopeful. I said I wouldn't test early either but I did cave on 10dpo. When you know, you know...I got so paranoid because I didn't have the implantation dip or spotting that people seemed to talk about but sure enough, I was! Go with your gut and fingers so tightly crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

cdn I also think you are an amazing strong woman I couldnt imgaine what the last few weeks have been like for you :( I think that you are handling tihs very well and I know god works in some very hard to understand ways sometimes but he def. has a greater plan for you :) I hope everything goes well and you can get back on the ttc wagon asap! Lots and lots of hugs 

Dash I love the pic its amazing how quckly they grow to look like lil people :) Im soooo happy everything is going super! I really just said to my hubby how lucky we are so many woman have such shitty journeys I guess god knows im not a tuff girl and I wouldnt be able to handle it! 
Sweets I hope you caught that egg girl that would be great!!!! 
FAith I hope your right behind sweets and you 2 are bump buddies :)
To everyone I really am feeling soooo lucky today there is so many sad stories that TR woman know to well and I just feel so lucky not to have faced any in my own life and to the woman who have you truly are strong and amazing woman!!!!!


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> :yipee:Girls my chart looks exactly the same as the month I got my BFP... I know it ended badly. But I have to say I am all over the excitement. I told my hubby last night. ( I know this sounds crazy). But I told him I think we got it this month. He said how can you know already. I said I just feel it. I feel it deep down. I feel calm about it but yet excited. I am sure you all know what I am talking about. With all my kids I just knew. I still wont be testing early. But This TWW can't go fast enough... :dust: to all the girls waiting with me.

i just knew with all mine hun:thumbup:
really hope you get that BFP this month hun:hugs:
i"m in the dreaded ttw now.... like you said ... hope it hurries up!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash!!! Your little baby looks so cute:) Glad you got it uploaded:happydance: sound like a busy one! You may have a quite a handful when he/she arrives:haha:

When I was preggo with my ds (now 13) we could see his mouth moving on the ultrasound! We joke about it now, because HE IS THE BIGGEST TALKER YOU HAVE EVER SEEN!!! Dh and I have to "go run errands" just to get a break so WE can talk:dohh: ugh! He loves to learn new things and share with everyone around:) He will probably need to find a quiet wife:haha: (This is a kid who has been reading encyclopedias for *fun* since he was 7. If I need to know something, I ask Jacob:))


----------



## sweetlissa

Thinking of you CDN. I am hoping that everything is going well for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: Just popped on to say just what Lissa said, I'm thinking of you and hoping that you're managing through this very tough day:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

Great news!!!! It's not in the tube! After a very long day in the ER, I had my U/S and there is a yolk sac in my uterus. Now, I was very clearly told by the OB that he does not believe this is a viable pregnancy so I am now waiting to miscarry. My numbers today were 555 so still not dropping but I am having more red blood after all of the exams. My cervix is still closed but they believe I'm on my way to losing the bean. I'm sooooo grateful it's not tubal, I can't even tell you. They want me to come back in on Sunday and get another beta and then an U/S on Wednesday. So, good news if you can call it that. Wow, what a rollercoaster indeed! I'm so excited because I read that you are more fertile after a miscarriage so hopefully we can try again soon. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. They worked! Smooch! V.


----------



## Dash

SO glad its not in the tube! Im sorry you dont really have the happy ending you hoped for, but it means you dont need the shot you didnt want. 

When I first popped on this board I remember a discussion about miscarriage being a TR girl's right of passage after her surgery- that sounds terrible, but it does seem to be somewhat of a trend. It may not have happened to ME, but by no means are you alone in this.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> Great news!!!! It's not in the tube! After a very long day in the ER, I had my U/S and there is a yolk sac in my uterus. Now, I was very clearly told by the OB that he does not believe this is a viable pregnancy so I am now waiting to miscarry. My numbers today were 555 so still not dropping but I am having more red blood after all of the exams. My cervix is still closed but they believe I'm on my way to losing the bean. I'm sooooo grateful it's not tubal, I can't even tell you. They want me to come back in on Sunday and get another beta and then an U/S on Wednesday. So, good news if you can call it that. Wow, what a rollercoaster indeed! I'm so excited because I read that you are more fertile after a miscarriage so hopefully we can try again soon. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. They worked! Smooch! V.

:hugs: I'm so happy you don't have to have the shot! Aahhhh, I'm sorry though that your lo won't be able to stay:cry: as Dash mentioned...tragic but all too true...MC with tubal gals is a right of passage:shrug: (BTW, I conceived my dd the cycle following a MC:thumbup:)


----------



## herbie

cdnmom11 said:


> Great news!!!! It's not in the tube! After a very long day in the ER, I had my U/S and there is a yolk sac in my uterus. Now, I was very clearly told by the OB that he does not believe this is a viable pregnancy so I am now waiting to miscarry. My numbers today were 555 so still not dropping but I am having more red blood after all of the exams. My cervix is still closed but they believe I'm on my way to losing the bean. I'm sooooo grateful it's not tubal, I can't even tell you. They want me to come back in on Sunday and get another beta and then an U/S on Wednesday. So, good news if you can call it that. Wow, what a rollercoaster indeed! I'm so excited because I read that you are more fertile after a miscarriage so hopefully we can try again soon. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. They worked! Smooch! V.

so glad baby is"nt in your tube hun
but it"s still very upsetting your losing your lil bean....but you are more fertile after a m/c....i concieved my ds the month after:thumbup:
on a positive note....your tubes are working!!!! with no scarring etc


----------



## sweetlissa

CDN I am so glad it is not in your tube. You are more fertile after a MC. I had an MC in November of 2006 and never got another period until September 2007. I O's about 13 days after my MC. Like dash said I have heard many girls say that about TR's and MC's. But you can still hope.


----------



## sweetlissa

That's it NO MORE TEMPING for me this month. I am 3 DPO and I am not going to drive myself crazy.. LOL.. I had some major cramping and back ache last night. A few lil twinges down there. I was playing poker and praying that it could be implantion. While doing so I won the poker game. I think because I wasn't really paying attention to the game. I was more focused on how I was feeling. LOL.. FAITH AND HERBIE how is the TWW treating you all?


----------



## mommax3

CD I wanted to say th same thing all the other girls said, so sorry for your loss no matter how early along it still hurts but yay to it not being ectopic then you dont have to worry even more about future ectopics :) And my sister had a mc after 3 years of trying and 2 months later she is preggo again so there is def. truth to the getting pregnant quick after mc :) keep your head up you sticky bean is around the corner :)

Sweets I hope what you were feling was implantation that would be awsome!!!! and yay to winning poker, did you win money?
Faith and herbie how ya feeling?

Afm Im still really sick the dr. gave me zofran and it helped the first day but that was about it :( im ok in the am but by afternoon Im super sick I feel like there is stuff in the back of my throat my actual stomach hurts and Im back to not pooping :( oh man 12 weeks hurry up!!!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> That's it NO MORE TEMPING for me this month. I am 3 DPO and I am not going to drive myself crazy.. LOL.. I had some major cramping and back ache last night. A few lil twinges down there. I was playing poker and praying that it could be implantion. While doing so I won the poker game. I think because I wasn't really paying attention to the game. I was more focused on how I was feeling. LOL.. FAITH AND HERBIE how is the TWW treating you all?

I know, to temp or not to temp..... My gf said she just temps about 5 days before AF. Then she can see her temps still rise so she doesn't waste money on tests. If her temp drops, she knows she's out, every time. If it stays up the day AF is due, preggers. Maybe that would be an interesting "test";) And listen, I had weird twinges right after O and my friends told me I was freaking crazy. I told hubby we caught the bean and he said he was quite happy to keep practicing a few more months:blush: Treat yourself well this week...


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> CD I wanted to say th same thing all the other girls said, so sorry for your loss no matter how early along it still hurts but yay to it not being ectopic then you dont have to worry even more about future ectopics :) And my sister had a mc after 3 years of trying and 2 months later she is preggo again so there is def. truth to the getting pregnant quick after mc :) keep your head up you sticky bean is around the corner :)
> 
> Sweets I hope what you were feling was implantation that would be awsome!!!! and yay to winning poker, did you win money?
> Faith and herbie how ya feeling?
> 
> Afm Im still really sick the dr. gave me zofran and it helped the first day but that was about it :( im ok in the am but by afternoon Im super sick I feel like there is stuff in the back of my throat my actual stomach hurts and Im back to not pooping :( oh man 12 weeks hurry up!!!

Thanks sweetie. Trust me, I didn't ever think I would be happy to hear miscarriage but it's sooo much better than facing the nightmare of a tubal. Praise God! Hope you're doing well and your little bean is nice and cozy. When is your next scan so we can see this little one??


----------



## cdnmom11

:hugs: I'm so happy you don't have to have the shot! Aahhhh, I'm sorry though that your lo won't be able to stay:cry: as Dash mentioned...tragic but all too true...MC with tubal gals is a right of passage:shrug: (BTW, I conceived my dd the cycle following a MC:thumbup:)[/QUOTE]

Thanks doll. I'm ok, I promise. I can say it now because I thought it was bad chi to say it before but something didn't ever feel quite right with this pregnancy. Not mentally but physically. I kept pushing it away and thinking I was going to make something bad happen by thinking that my tummy just seemed wayyyyy too sore. All the time. Did I mention it stopped feeling sore this Monday. Just bam. Didn't hurt anymore. I kind of knew that probably meant the end but not feeling like I got punched was a bit of a relief! All of these years I have never had a MC. My mom said to have 4 pregnancies without one is a statistical miracle so at least I can feel relieved that I have "gotten it out of the way". Is that awful to say?? How are you feeling? Any twinges or cramping yet? Did you decide to temp this month? Keep me posted, I'm dying to know!


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> SO glad its not in the tube! Im sorry you dont really have the happy ending you hoped for, but it means you dont need the shot you didnt want.
> 
> When I first popped on this board I remember a discussion about miscarriage being a TR girl's right of passage after her surgery- that sounds terrible, but it does seem to be somewhat of a trend. It may not have happened to ME, but by no means are you alone in this.

Dash! Look at your baby! OMG, that's soooo amazing. It looks so developed now, like he's almost ready. Yes, I said it, he. Looks like a boy;) Thanks for your comments. I also heard that MC is very common after a TR in the early, early weeks. My best friend conceived two weeks after her MC. I remember asking me if she should go for it and I said, "if your body is ready for a baby, it will get pregnant". Well, her son is now five. Hope that will be me:)


----------



## cdnmom11

so glad baby is"nt in your tube hun
but it"s still very upsetting your losing your lil bean....but you are more fertile after a m/c....i concieved my ds the month after:thumbup:
on a positive note....your tubes are working!!!! with no scarring etc[/QUOTE]

Thanks Herbie! How's your TTC going? Trying anything new and exciting this month?


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> That's it NO MORE TEMPING for me this month. I am 3 DPO and I am not going to drive myself crazy.. LOL.. I had some major cramping and back ache last night. A few lil twinges down there. I was playing poker and praying that it could be implantion. While doing so I won the poker game. I think because I wasn't really paying attention to the game. I was more focused on how I was feeling. LOL.. FAITH AND HERBIE how is the TWW treating you all?


really hope you get your BFP hunni
cd2 for me hun and its killing me!!!! lol
wish it would hurry up so we all know if it"s a BFP or BFN xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbie

cdnmom11 said:


> so glad baby is"nt in your tube hun
> but it"s still very upsetting your losing your lil bean....but you are more fertile after a m/c....i concieved my ds the month after:thumbup:
> on a positive note....your tubes are working!!!! with no scarring etc

Thanks Herbie! How's your TTC going? Trying anything new and exciting this month?[/QUOTE]

after losing my lil man in january i really thought i would have got a BFP by now :cry:wish it would hurry up!!! lol
i"m trying everything hun lol
are you ready!!!
EPO, maca, royal jelly, dhea, l-aritine, cq10 oh and prenatal vits and flaxseed oil(after ov) think that shud do it !!! lol xxxxxxx


----------



## cdnmom11

herbie said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> so glad baby is"nt in your tube hun
> but it"s still very upsetting your losing your lil bean....but you are more fertile after a m/c....i concieved my ds the month after:thumbup:
> on a positive note....your tubes are working!!!! with no scarring etc
> 
> Thanks Herbie! How's your TTC going? Trying anything new and exciting this month?Click to expand...

after losing my lil man in january i really thought i would have got a BFP by now :cry:wish it would hurry up!!! lol
i"m trying everything hun lol
are you ready!!!
EPO, maca, royal jelly, dhea, l-aritine, cq10 oh and prenatal vits and flaxseed oil(after ov) think that shud do it !!! lol xxxxxxx[/QUOTE] Wow, that is alot! Have you tried Preseed? We did the month we got our bfp. I hope I have enough left for the next cycle. It's pretty pricey but worth it! I think I am also going to go for accupuncture after the M/C to realign. Good luck!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma: so sorry to hear that the MS is really getting the best of you:nope: as for the "no pooping"... it's amazing how being backed up puts toxins into our body and makes a person feel AWFUL! It would be interesting to know, if you could have regular BMs, if it would help with your extreme nausea and stomach pain:shrug: what could you take????? Are you drinking LOTS of water?...I've heard adding lemon slices to water can help keep you regular. I feel bad that you're so miserable:hugs:

Lissa: I hope your twinges are implantation:happydance:

CDN: Are you still spotting bright red today?

Herbie: You're taking lots of good supplements:thumbup: I hope it makes a difference for you:hugs: As CDN mentioned, pre-seed gets RAVE reviews:haha: we use it too!

AFM: Well, today is 5 dpo and when I wiped this AM, I had pinkish/lt. red streaked cm:shrug: what do you all suppose? I have NEVER had that happen after O time. I know *they* say IB usually occurs 7-10 after O, BUT us TR gals have shorter tubes and perhaps our fertalized egg makes its way down the tube faster than someone with full length tube...what do you suppose? OOOOHH it would be wonderful if it WAS IB:happydance: but I hate to get my hopes up:coffee:

Today I will clean my house, today I will clean my house, today I will clean my house.....ugh...I need to get rid of STUFF and I think it would make housework a whole lot easier:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Morning girls! 

Faith, that would be super exciting if it was IB :)

CDN, glad your feeling at peace (well, at peace as you can).

Momma- your doc should have told you that one of the biggest baddest side effects of Zofran is that it completely stops ANY movement of the bowels. I would take it once and not be able to "go" for 3 days. You should be taking extra fiber and perhaps a stool softener. I just quit taking it, it did not work for me- I felt great for 45 minutes after taking it then sicker the rest of the day than I would have without it. 

AFM, first trimester BE GONE- lol. I am there, I am safer than I was weeks ago. And hopefully today my MS is as good as it was yesterday. Last night I started to feel a bit bad and took some of the new med the doc gave me. It made me SO SICK! My BP is very low, usually is, but at my appt thursday it was 90/52. So I got so violently ill last night that it made me light headed from the low BP and I passed out in the bathroom and hit my head on the toilet. Argh. So, yes, first tri be gone...and bring me some relief.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, oh my gosh!!! You poor thing:cry: I really, really hope the worst is behind you:hugs: it does seem that magical 12 week mark makes a huge difference in MS. Wow! Did you have it this bad with your other babies?


----------



## herbie

cdnmom11 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> so glad baby is"nt in your tube hun
> but it"s still very upsetting your losing your lil bean....but you are more fertile after a m/c....i concieved my ds the month after:thumbup:
> on a positive note....your tubes are working!!!! with no scarring etc
> 
> Thanks Herbie! How's your TTC going? Trying anything new and exciting this month?Click to expand...
> 
> after losing my lil man in january i really thought i would have got a BFP by now :cry:wish it would hurry up!!! lol
> i"m trying everything hun lol
> are you ready!!!
> EPO, maca, royal jelly, dhea, l-aritine, cq10 oh and prenatal vits and flaxseed oil(after ov) think that shud do it !!! lol xxxxxxxClick to expand...

 Wow, that is alot! Have you tried Preseed? We did the month we got our bfp. I hope I have enough left for the next cycle. It's pretty pricey but worth it! I think I am also going to go for accupuncture after the M/C to realign. Good luck![/QUOTE]

lol xx yeah we used that too!!!
not tried accupuncture though.....is it any good?


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Faith, that would be super exciting if it was IB :)
> 
> CDN, glad your feeling at peace (well, at peace as you can).
> 
> Momma- your doc should have told you that one of the biggest baddest side effects of Zofran is that it completely stops ANY movement of the bowels. I would take it once and not be able to "go" for 3 days. You should be taking extra fiber and perhaps a stool softener. I just quit taking it, it did not work for me- I felt great for 45 minutes after taking it then sicker the rest of the day than I would have without it.
> 
> AFM, first trimester BE GONE- lol. I am there, I am safer than I was weeks ago. And hopefully today my MS is as good as it was yesterday. Last night I started to feel a bit bad and took some of the new med the doc gave me. It made me SO SICK! My BP is very low, usually is, but at my appt thursday it was 90/52. So I got so violently ill last night that it made me light headed from the low BP and I passed out in the bathroom and hit my head on the toilet. Argh. So, yes, first tri be gone...and bring me some relief.

OMG Dash, that's terrible. You really need to take it easy. Any effects from the head hit? Geez, that's some scary stuff. Now, go get some rest! PS congrats for making it over the first trimester hump! That's fantastic!


----------



## cdnmom11

[/QUOTE]

lol xx yeah we used that too!!!
not tried accupuncture though.....is it any good?[/QUOTE]

Hard to say. I only did it once and truthfully, didn't feel any different. But now that I know what to expect, I may be more open to it. I'll let you know.


----------



## mommax3

Faith first off I want to say omg I hope this is a great sign!!!! it sounds like implantaion to me :) and you know everyone is different so maybe implanting early is normal for you :) I will try the lemmon thing, drinking and eating is very hard for me so im probably not drinking enough :(
DAsh you poor girl hitting your head geeez are you ok? so far is your ms staying away today? yay for 2nd trimester you must feel so happy to get rid oof the first lol I know I will be thrilled when 2nd is here thats the feel good trimester :)


----------



## mommax3

oh and I will start stool softners today hopefully they help


----------



## Dash

I know a lot of people who swear by acupuncture- one woman I know had acupuncture during both of her successful TTC cycles, but had one miscarriage on a cycle that she didn't have acupuncture with. She swears its what made the difference. 

So far so good today. Had to lay down after breakfast, but I felt good enough to brush my teeth (its a big deal, lol). Im headed off to Farmer's Market with my daughter to buy some plants that I will surely kill before they produce anything 

The reaction to the Reglan seems to have worn off. I do have a headache today from either hitting my head or being so violently sick, but Im sure its just fine- nothing else going on to be concerned about.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> I know a lot of people who swear by acupuncture- one woman I know had acupuncture during both of her successful TTC cycles, but had one miscarriage on a cycle that she didn't have acupuncture with. She swears its what made the difference.
> 
> So far so good today. Had to lay down after breakfast, but I felt good enough to brush my teeth (its a big deal, lol). Im headed off to Farmer's Market with my daughter to buy some plants that I will surely kill before they produce anything
> 
> The reaction to the Reglan seems to have worn off. I do have a headache today from either hitting my head or being so violently sick, but Im sure its just fine- nothing else going on to be concerned about.

Oh yeah! You're a new women:happydance: I'm sure your family will be thrilled to have Mom back to her old self:thumbup: Do you think your iron levels are low? 
*Note to self* keep a "throw-up bowl" with you in a place with soft surroundings.


----------



## sweetlissa

***NEWS FLASH*****
My brand new house... THE BASEMENT IS FLOODED... I am FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this. I am ready to scream... I have already been irritable today and this so did not help. I wanna cry.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> ***NEWS FLASH*****
> My brand new house... THE BASEMENT IS FLOODED... I am FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this. I am ready to scream... I have already been irritable today and this so did not help. I wanna cry.

omg are you serious!!!??? I hope the builder is willing to take responsability! I hope this plays our smoothly for you sweets


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> ***NEWS FLASH*****
> My brand new house... THE BASEMENT IS FLOODED... I am FURIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this. I am ready to scream... I have already been irritable today and this so did not help. I wanna cry.

Oh Lissa, that sucks. Do you have a warranty? This is definitely your builder's responsibility. Is your basement finished? Our house was built in March and my husband insisted on a sump pump because he was worried about how much water was collecting around the foundation. It looks ugly but I'm glad we have it because it's been raining like crazy. I would definitely consider one to prevent a reoccurence. Good luck and I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Dash

OH NO LISSA! That is AWFUL!! I sure hope they take responsibility- they should have known, and built proper drainage. We had the same thing happen at the end of last year, and it is a pain in the ass.


I ended up in the hospital for dehydration yesterday. I feel SO much better after IV fluids, though. Its a record- making it until 12 weeks without visiting the ER, lol. For some reason the docs keep having a hard time finding the baby with the doppler. At my appt thurs I had just had an ultrasounds and they couldnt find the baby with the doppler (we knew it was fine, we were just looking at it). Yesterday they couldnt find it either, but I wasnt freaked out because of Thursday.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Lissa! I'm so sorry! HOW HORRIBLE!!! As the others said, I hope the builder will be paying for this OR that you have flood insurance:nope: Not would you needed right now, is it:hugs:

Dash: I'm so glad you're feeling better:) Dehydration is NO GOOD! You're a strong woman! I would freak if they couldn't find a heartbeat.:cry: 

CDN: How are you feeling?


----------



## sweetlissa

good morning ladies. I am not able to get to the last page again


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies. They are here working on it. But they said they were not sure if they would be able to cover anything that was in the basement. We had a subpump. Not sure what happened. But. Anyway. I think we will have to hire an attorney. But we will have to wait and see. 
Dash I am happy you are feeling better today. 
AFM. I am really thinking we got it this month. I am having CM very early. Good sign I think. My breasts are not only sore but they feel full. So we shall see. I will be 7 DPO on Wednesday. I wont be testing until Sunday or Monday. As I promised I wouldn't to my hubby. He said Vegas is for fun. So we shall see. I will have my computer so if I give in I will let you all know. Faith and Herbie how are you girls holding out?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: I hope everything works out with the basement:nope: did a bunch of stuff get ruined? Wonder why the heck the pump didn't kick on???
I *hope* this is your month:happydance: Your PMA should def. count for something:thumbup:

I really hope we caught it this month as well:) I find the spotting I had at 5dpo, very interesting and hopeful:) I had it in the am and then a tiny bit more around 1pm and nothing since:thumbup: I too, have sore, full feeling bbs...:happydance:...I'll be thrilled if its our month:) but if not, I'll be okay with that, too:flower: I'm planning to wait and test on Sat morning...assuming my temps continue to look hopeful:)


----------



## sweetlissa

That is wonderful Faith. Maybe Oing early this month for both of us was a good thing??? I will check in for sure Saturday.


----------



## mommax3

Sweets and Faith im sooooo parying for you gilrs!!! our lil thread will be booming with preggos!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear good news :)

DAsh you poor thing pregnancy does not treat you good in the begining :( im glad your feeling better though, my girldriends uterus is thicker in the front this go around so the doppler has more to go through i wonder if this is whats going on with you or maybe your uterus is tileted and they are not looking for the heartbeat in the right spot ?!?! Im glad you had the scan before this happened because that really would have been scary!
CD how you doing girl?
AFM went to my 8 week appointmet this am things are good my uterus is great! words of the dr. lo i go back june 13 for my 12 week scan!!!! im soooo excited im going to take all the kids with me :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Sweets and Faith im sooooo parying for you gilrs!!! our lil thread will be booming with preggos!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear good news :)
> 
> DAsh you poor thing pregnancy does not treat you good in the begining :( im glad your feeling better though, my girldriends uterus is thicker in the front this go around so the doppler has more to go through i wonder if this is whats going on with you or maybe your uterus is tileted and they are not looking for the heartbeat in the right spot ?!?! Im glad you had the scan before this happened because that really would have been scary!
> CD how you doing girl?
> AFM went to my 8 week appointmet this am things are good my uterus is great! words of the dr. lo i go back june 13 for my 12 week scan!!!! im soooo excited im going to take all the kids with me :)

I WOULD be fun to have a TR thread full of preggo Mommas:happydance:

I'm so happy that everything is going well for you at your 8 week check-up. I'm sure your kids are so excited for the scan:thumbup: Now if only the time would pass quickly:haha:


----------



## Dash

I feel like Ive been trying to find time to respond to all these posts all day but havent had the chance!

...and I still dont. Because the phone wont quit ringing. Lol.


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you ladies. They are here working on it. But they said they were not sure if they would be able to cover anything that was in the basement. We had a subpump. Not sure what happened. But. Anyway. I think we will have to hire an attorney. But we will have to wait and see.
> Dash I am happy you are feeling better today.
> AFM. I am really thinking we got it this month. I am having CM very early. Good sign I think. My breasts are not only sore but they feel full. So we shall see. I will be 7 DPO on Wednesday. I wont be testing until Sunday or Monday. As I promised I wouldn't to my hubby. He said Vegas is for fun. So we shall see. I will have my computer so if I give in I will let you all know. Faith and Herbie how are you girls holding out?

i"m 7dpo on wed too hunni:winkwink:
no symptons whatsoeva:nope: hope we get those BFPs:thumbup:
everyday is a step closer but its killing me!!! lol


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies


----------



## sweetlissa

I am with you Herbie. I took my temp this morning. I had a big jump. Which I had with my Last BFP. on the same day. So I am pulling for it. I think this month will be devistating if we didn't get it. Becuase I so feel like we did. As each day goes on, I feel more and more confident. My hubby is even thinking we got it. :) He always knows. We have had 6 pregnancies together and he was always right. So we shall see. We are leaving for Vegas on Friday. So I wont be testing until Sunday..


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> I am with you Herbie. I took my temp this morning. I had a big jump. Which I had with my Last BFP. on the same day. So I am pulling for it. I think this month will be devistating if we didn't get it. Becuase I so feel like we did. As each day goes on, I feel more and more confident. My hubby is even thinking we got it. :) He always knows. We have had 6 pregnancies together and he was always right. So we shall see. We are leaving for Vegas on Friday. So I wont be testing until Sunday..

Lissa, you got it, I just know it. You soooooo deserve it girl. I can't wait to hear after you poas. Have a fabulous time in Vegas. May be the last break for about 8 months;)


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> Sweets and Faith im sooooo parying for you gilrs!!! our lil thread will be booming with preggos!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear good news :)
> 
> DAsh you poor thing pregnancy does not treat you good in the begining :( im glad your feeling better though, my girldriends uterus is thicker in the front this go around so the doppler has more to go through i wonder if this is whats going on with you or maybe your uterus is tileted and they are not looking for the heartbeat in the right spot ?!?! Im glad you had the scan before this happened because that really would have been scary!
> CD how you doing girl?
> AFM went to my 8 week appointmet this am things are good my uterus is great! words of the dr. lo i go back june 13 for my 12 week scan!!!! im soooo excited im going to take all the kids with me :)

Hooray for a "great" uterus!! I am so happy for you momma. I love the updates:)


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> OH NO LISSA! That is AWFUL!! I sure hope they take responsibility- they should have known, and built proper drainage. We had the same thing happen at the end of last year, and it is a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> I ended up in the hospital for dehydration yesterday. I feel SO much better after IV fluids, though. Its a record- making it until 12 weeks without visiting the ER, lol. For some reason the docs keep having a hard time finding the baby with the doppler. At my appt thurs I had just had an ultrasounds and they couldnt find the baby with the doppler (we knew it was fine, we were just looking at it). Yesterday they couldnt find it either, but I wasnt freaked out because of Thursday.

Oh Dash, that sucks! You know, my sister was sooooo sick too with her dd and I kept saying, that's great. It's a sign of a nice strong pregnancy. Not sure if she appreciated that or not;) Also, with my dd, they couldn't find the heartbeat at 12wks with the doppler and I was freaked because the dr said "that's strange, you're pretty thin so we should be hearing something". Went to my ob the following day and he heard the hb as clear as day. I hope this 2nd tri goes easier for you. You deserve a break sweetie!


----------



## cdnmom11

So, I'm sure you guys are sick of my stories but really, can my saga get any more complicated???? I have clearly miscarried and have passed what looked like the sac or some kind of pregnancy related tissue. Felt at peace with that because it's all bringing me closer to the end and to my next bfp. Dr wanted me to get betas to make sure they are going down. Well, yesterday's beta was 745. WTF? Friday's beta was 555 so they are going up, not down. My dr called me late yesterday and said I was "complicated" and he was concerned about how heavy my bleeding still is after passing tissue. He said that ususally, after passing that, my bleeding should have subsided and my beta's should have plummeted. So... he called the OB on call at the hospital who said she thinks I should come in and have a D&C because there is clearly retained product. I really can't decide and told him I would let him know today what I wanted to do. Part of me just wants to go in and get it over with but the other part of me really hopes I can just do this on my own. Though I never thought I would still be in beta hell AFTER a m/c. I mean come on, can't it ever be just over for me? Still bleeding pretty heavy so maybe I just need to put an end to this. Also, I guess a d&c would ensure that my uterus is all cleaned out and ready for my baby. Advice?


----------



## sweetlissa

I had a D&C done when I had my ectopic. I told them to just to get rid of all the extras in there. i am glad i did because my cycles have been better and less cramping. I also found out I had a fibroid in there from doing it


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> I am with you Herbie. I took my temp this morning. I had a big jump. Which I had with my Last BFP. on the same day. So I am pulling for it. I think this month will be devistating if we didn't get it. Becuase I so feel like we did. As each day goes on, I feel more and more confident. My hubby is even thinking we got it. :) He always knows. We have had 6 pregnancies together and he was always right. So we shall see. We are leaving for Vegas on Friday. So I wont be testing until Sunday..

everything crossed for you hunni:thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> So, I'm sure you guys are sick of my stories but really, can my saga get any more complicated???? I have clearly miscarried and have passed what looked like the sac or some kind of pregnancy related tissue. Felt at peace with that because it's all bringing me closer to the end and to my next bfp. Dr wanted me to get betas to make sure they are going down. Well, yesterday's beta was 745. WTF? Friday's beta was 555 so they are going up, not down. My dr called me late yesterday and said I was "complicated" and he was concerned about how heavy my bleeding still is after passing tissue. He said that ususally, after passing that, my bleeding should have subsided and my beta's should have plummeted. So... he called the OB on call at the hospital who said she thinks I should come in and have a D&C because there is clearly retained product. I really can't decide and told him I would let him know today what I wanted to do. Part of me just wants to go in and get it over with but the other part of me really hopes I can just do this on my own. Though I never thought I would still be in beta hell AFTER a m/c. I mean come on, can't it ever be just over for me? Still bleeding pretty heavy so maybe I just need to put an end to this. Also, I guess a d&c would ensure that my uterus is all cleaned out and ready for my baby. Advice?

oh girl you really are in beta,mc, ectopic hell!!!!! I say go for the d & c like sweets said it will give you a good cleaning :) your in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

:wave: Hello Ladies. . . so i am 7 dpo as of today and kinda hoping for a :bfp: this month but i am not so sure its going to happen...I have had a few weird moments that kinda has me thinking maybe but i dunno...kinda upset to my stomach at times...lots of saliva constantly...and dizziness like crazy.....God certianly has this grand master plan for us this time around and it kinda gets a little frustrating just waiting to see what it will be this month. Hope that everyone has a blessed day! :flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

good luck to you MommaBrown. I am 6 DPO and going crazy. I see you just had your TR. Good luck


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> :wave: Hello Ladies. . . so i am 7 dpo as of today and kinda hoping for a :bfp: this month but i am not so sure its going to happen...I have had a few weird moments that kinda has me thinking maybe but i dunno...kinda upset to my stomach at times...lots of saliva constantly...and dizziness like crazy.....God certianly has this grand master plan for us this time around and it kinda gets a little frustrating just waiting to see what it will be this month. Hope that everyone has a blessed day! :flower:


Oh yea! We're glad you're here:thumbup: So, this makes *4* of us getting our BFPs this month:haha: 

Lissa: 6dpo
Herbie: 6dpo
MommaBrown: 7dpo
Faith: 8dpo

Have you been googling your symptoms:haha: What would we do without the internet:)

KEEP US POSTED:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: I'm thinking of you today:hugs: I'm so sorry things aren't more "cut and dry" :( I've never had a D&C, my only miscarriage cleaned itself out. It's a hard decision, I'm sure. I can totally understand you wanting to get back on the TTC wagon and all this waiting game is just prolonging it:( I pray you'll have a peace about which decision is best for you:hugs:


----------



## Dash

You guys are all so close! Cant wait to see the outcomes :)


----------



## sweetlissa

I know I can't believe it. One of us has to get a BFP atleast one of us. I am praying and sending baby dust to all of us. 
I have a ? on progesterone cream. I started it on Friday. And today was the first day I was beat. I actually passed out on the couch. So I am curious if anyone has ever heard anything about it. My progesterone has always been on the low side since I have been TTC. So I thought I would try it this month. I keep crossing my fingers because this is the same way I was feeling back in February when I got my BFP. Only this time no back ache which is awesome. Soooooo I WANNA TEST.. I know it would be --- but I wanna do it just to get it out of my system. Can someone talk me down.. LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> I know I can't believe it. One of us has to get a BFP atleast one of us. I am praying and sending baby dust to all of us.
> I have a ? on progesterone cream. I started it on Friday. And today was the first day I was beat. I actually passed out on the couch. So I am curious if anyone has ever heard anything about it. My progesterone has always been on the low side since I have been TTC. So I thought I would try it this month. I keep crossing my fingers because this is the same way I was feeling back in February when I got my BFP. Only this time no back ache which is awesome. Soooooo I WANNA TEST.. I know it would be --- but I wanna do it just to get it out of my system. Can someone talk me down.. LOL

Do you have tests to spare? If so, go ahead and get it out of your system:haha: Although, I would recommend waiting until tomorrow morning for FMU:flower: I know all too well the temptation:) My bbs are so sore and tingly...but I keep reading about BFPs and it seems so many got their BFPs (including our own Mommax3) the month their bbs WEREN'T sore! So, I feel a bit discouraged:(


----------



## sweetlissa

ya mine are always sore. But this month they feel full. Which is different. But it could be the progesterone. Who knows.


----------



## sweetlissa

I do have an extra test. I actually have about 4 boxes but they are all blue dye. LOL.. and I know it would be a BFN. And my hubby says if you get a BFP before we go to Vegas you wont be able to have any fun. But I think it would still be fun. Just not as much. LOL.. In February I got my BFP at 8DPO.


----------



## herbie

morning ladies xxxx
totally agree, 1 of us has definately got to get that BFP!!!:thumbup:
really don"t think it"s my month:nope:
don"t feel any different to the rest of the months , so not looking good for me


----------



## cdnmom11

Hi ladies...I went to see my dr to tell him that I wanted to go ahead with the D&C. The cincher was almost throwing up and having sore bb's and thinking I just can't endure feeling more pregnant when I have already miscarried. So, Dr called the OB on call at the hospital to see if they could fit me in. OB says "whoa, slow down, her betas are not dropping so she has not miscarried yet". My dr explained I have had heavy bleeding and tissue and the OB said he has seen that before and it's not over until those numbers drop. What?? He then asked me to come to the hospital so he could talk to me. Bottom line he said is if I had even a 1% chance that this pregnancy was viable, would I wait it out? I of course said yes. He said I either have not miscarried yet, I have an ectopic or this pregnancy may still be viable. I asked him how I could possibly have a tubal when they saw a sac and he said with my numbers so low, the U/S would not be considered accurate until 1500. He said it could have been a pseudosac or not a sac at all. ARGH.... I don't have any pain but again, he said that's because my numbers are too low so the pregnancy would not be large enough to cause pain. He did acknowledge that my numbers are not doubling so even though they are going up, it doesn't look ideal for a viable pregnancy but again, he has seen it happen. He said the textbooks aren't always right. So now I wait... I have another beta today. If my numbers dropped, he will do a D&C but said if he doesn't see anything in the uterus when he does it, I will have to have the shot for ectopic. Just when I thought it was finally over, here I still am. I am very emotional because I have been trying to deal with the loss yet the carrot continues to be dangling, just out of reach. I am pretty confident that there is no hope but.....


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> I do have an extra test. I actually have about 4 boxes but they are all blue dye. LOL.. and I know it would be a BFN. And my hubby says if you get a BFP before we go to Vegas you wont be able to have any fun. But I think it would still be fun. Just not as much. LOL.. In February I got my BFP at 8DPO.

Muffin, how can you even stand it? You must be dying to poas!! Vegas is a lucky place. I would bring a test with me!! Good luck:)


----------



## cdnmom11

Mommabrown said:


> :wave: Hello Ladies. . . so i am 7 dpo as of today and kinda hoping for a :bfp: this month but i am not so sure its going to happen...I have had a few weird moments that kinda has me thinking maybe but i dunno...kinda upset to my stomach at times...lots of saliva constantly...and dizziness like crazy.....God certianly has this grand master plan for us this time around and it kinda gets a little frustrating just waiting to see what it will be this month. Hope that everyone has a blessed day! :flower:

Ohhhh, sounds promising. The extra saliva is very common in early pregnancy. Fingers crossed....


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. This is a really big pain to do this to get to the last page.. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> I do have an extra test. I actually have about 4 boxes but they are all blue dye. LOL.. and I know it would be a BFN. And my hubby says if you get a BFP before we go to Vegas you wont be able to have any fun. But I think it would still be fun. Just not as much. LOL.. In February I got my BFP at 8DPO.
> 
> Muffin, how can you even stand it? You must be dying to poas!! Vegas is a lucky place. I would bring a test with me!! Good luck:)Click to expand...

 I have 2 tests packed. I talked with my hubby this morning and we both agree that I should test Friday. Just to be responsible. My temps are climing like crazy after hovering around the coverline. So we shall see. I wanna beleive that this is going to be my BFP and all that. But at the same time I wanna go have some fun. Drinking and having a good time. But Then again in 9 months it would be great to have a baby in my arms. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hello Ladies. . . so i am 7 dpo as of today and kinda hoping for a :bfp: this month but i am not so sure its going to happen...I have had a few weird moments that kinda has me thinking maybe but i dunno...kinda upset to my stomach at times...lots of saliva constantly...and dizziness like crazy.....God certianly has this grand master plan for us this time around and it kinda gets a little frustrating just waiting to see what it will be this month. Hope that everyone has a blessed day! :flower:
> 
> 
> Oh yea! We're glad you're here:thumbup: So, this makes *4* of us getting our BFPs this month:haha:
> 
> Lissa: 6dpo
> Herbie: 6dpo
> MommaBrown: 7dpo
> Faith: 8dpo
> 
> Have you been googling your symptoms:haha: What would we do without the internet:)
> 
> KEEP US POSTED:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes I sure have! Today woke up with very bad achey breast and still getting the dizzy spells and just kinda not feeling like me. I am cramping a bit in my abdomen...not going to get my hopes up yet...funny thing is my cp is very high and soft and last month it was high and hard at 8 dpo. I know everyone says you can't go by cp. Crossing my fingers for all of us ladies! Here is lots of :dust:!!!


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> I do have an extra test. I actually have about 4 boxes but they are all blue dye. LOL.. and I know it would be a BFN. And my hubby says if you get a BFP before we go to Vegas you wont be able to have any fun. But I think it would still be fun. Just not as much. LOL.. In February I got my BFP at 8DPO.
> 
> Muffin, how can you even stand it? You must be dying to poas!! Vegas is a lucky place. I would bring a test with me!! Good luck:)Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 tests packed. I talked with my hubby this morning and we both agree that I should test Friday. Just to be responsible. My temps are climing like crazy after hovering around the coverline. So we shall see. I wanna beleive that this is going to be my BFP and all that. But at the same time I wanna go have some fun. Drinking and having a good time. But Then again in 9 months it would be great to have a baby in my arms. :)Click to expand...

wow that chart looks good lisa xxx
looks like it will be you with that BFP!! xxxx


----------



## mommax3

CD I can not believe how shitty this journey has been for you!!!!!!!! I hope you have some solid answers soon, I think you are doing an amazing job at dealing with the crappy situtaion you have been handed :) Tons of hugs

Sweets im dying to know if this is your month!!!

Herbie and mommabrown when will you guys test?

Faith how ya feeling today ?

Dash how are you feeling there momma? has the ms left you yet?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: Aaaahhhh, I can't believe it:nope: I *hope* your betas and U/S will offer a definite answer...no more waiting game:hugs: 

Momma: 8 weeks...woot woot! How are you feeling?

Lissa: Your chart looks awesome:happydance: 

Herbie: You're not out yet:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms of anything at all?

MommaBrown: I hope this will be your BFP month, too!:happydance: 

Afm: I'm feeling a little down about this month for me as well:nope: I've had the achy,tingly,heavy breasts since O (you know that feeling when your milk let's down right before nursing??? That's what I keep feeling) also, I had cramping almost the whole day yesterday along with nausea on and off..which I would think its too early for PG nausea. I'm feeling crampy again this morning. I just don't see these symptoms as a good thing for a BFP....primarily because this is EXACTLY how I felt with my December cycle...when I *thought* I must be preggers...only to get a heavy, very painful AF 2 days early:( Only time will tell. I know ultimately, it's up to God when we conceive:flower: I'll simply have to *rest* in that:)


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> CDN: Aaaahhhh, I can't believe it:nope: I *hope* your betas and U/S will offer a definite answer...no more waiting game:hugs:
> 
> Momma: 8 weeks...woot woot! How are you feeling?
> 
> Lissa: Your chart looks awesome:happydance:
> 
> Herbie: You're not out yet:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms of anything at all?
> 
> MommaBrown: I hope this will be your BFP month, too!:happydance:
> 
> Afm: I'm feeling a little down about this month for me as well:nope: I've had the achy,tingly,heavy breasts since O (you know that feeling when your milk let's down right before nursing??? That's what I keep feeling) also, I had cramping almost the whole day yesterday along with nausea on and off..which I would think its too early for PG nausea. I'm feeling crampy again this morning. I just don't see these symptoms as a good thing for a BFP....primarily because this is EXACTLY how I felt with my December cycle...when I *thought* I must be preggers...only to get a heavy, very painful AF 2 days early:( Only time will tell. I know ultimately, it's up to God when we conceive:flower: I'll simply have to *rest* in that:)

Funny you say that. I have the same feeling in my bb's, I had nause yesterday. Which I had with my BFP in Feb. Today I am getting hot flashes like no other. I have been brakeing out in sweats. Wipping it from my neck and head. I plan to test tomorrow or friday. I am really trying to hold out. Only because I know it is early. Really early. So don't give up Faith becuase I have many of the same signs you do.


----------



## herbie

mommax3 said:


> CD I can not believe how shitty this journey has been for you!!!!!!!! I hope you have some solid answers soon, I think you are doing an amazing job at dealing with the crappy situtaion you have been handed :) Tons of hugs
> 
> Sweets im dying to know if this is your month!!!
> 
> Herbie and mommabrown when will you guys test?
> 
> Faith how ya feeling today ?
> 
> Dash how are you feeling there momma? has the ms left you yet?

due af wed/thurs but was gonna see if af turns up i think:thumbup:
cant bear to see 1 line:cry:
rather see af


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: Maybe I'll let you go first:haha: if it's a BFP for you, than I'll give it a try:)


----------



## herbie

FaithHopeLove said:


> CDN: Aaaahhhh, I can't believe it:nope: I *hope* your betas and U/S will offer a definite answer...no more waiting game:hugs:
> 
> Momma: 8 weeks...woot woot! How are you feeling?
> 
> Lissa: Your chart looks awesome:happydance:
> 
> Herbie: You're not out yet:winkwink: Are you having any symptoms of anything at all?
> 
> MommaBrown: I hope this will be your BFP month, too!:happydance:
> 
> Afm: I'm feeling a little down about this month for me as well:nope: I've had the achy,tingly,heavy breasts since O (you know that feeling when your milk let's down right before nursing??? That's what I keep feeling) also, I had cramping almost the whole day yesterday along with nausea on and off..which I would think its too early for PG nausea. I'm feeling crampy again this morning. I just don't see these symptoms as a good thing for a BFP....primarily because this is EXACTLY how I felt with my December cycle...when I *thought* I must be preggers...only to get a heavy, very painful AF 2 days early:( Only time will tell. I know ultimately, it's up to God when we conceive:flower: I'll simply have to *rest* in that:)[/QUOTE
> got a bit of pulling on my right side but other than that no, nothing:cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie: They say *nothing* is a good sign:thumbup:

Lissa: How many *points* has FF given you so far? I'm only showing 40. Although I don't usually put much stock in their point system.:haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

herbie said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> CD I can not believe how shitty this journey has been for you!!!!!!!! I hope you have some solid answers soon, I think you are doing an amazing job at dealing with the crappy situtaion you have been handed :) Tons of hugs
> 
> Sweets im dying to know if this is your month!!!
> 
> Herbie and mommabrown when will you guys test?
> 
> Faith how ya feeling today ?
> 
> Dash how are you feeling there momma? has the ms left you yet?
> 
> due af wed/thurs but was gonna see if af turns up i think:thumbup:
> cant bear to see 1 line:cry:
> rather see afClick to expand...

Same here....I figure that if i wait till AF doesn't show up then it will be more certain than having a false NEG. 6 days and counting down. Hope for many :bfp:s this month! 
I can't believe so many of us fell on the same cycle this month! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Hey girls! Sounds like everybody has their own emotional roller coaster going on these days. Everybody is in a waiting game!

I am have super pregnancy hormone overload today. A really good friend of mine had her baby last night and every time I see a picture of it I cry, lol.


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Herbie: They say *nothing* is a good sign:thumbup:
> 
> Lissa: How many *points* has FF given you so far? I'm only showing 40. Although I don't usually put much stock in their point system.:haha:

I am at 7 DPO and I have 33.


----------



## mommax3

I know 8 weeks yay im super happy and cant wait for my 12 week us :)

The month I got my bfp I didnt have any symptoms either a matter of fact I lacked my sore bbs which was always a symptom of af from 7dpo I think i was 10 or 11 dpo and felt a little sick which made me test and bam a bfp! so my point dont count yourself out everyones different symptoms or none you all could still get yur bfp and I cant wait to see who hits the lottery this month!!!!! everytime I pop on im hoping to see some good news


----------



## Dash

How are you feeling these days Mama?


----------



## sweetlissa

I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it


----------



## mommax3

DAsh im still dying lol nothing seems to really help except to eat like every hour and in the back of my head i keep thinking omg im gonna be huge! and still by 12pm im super sick and by 5pm im dying :( I seen on fb your still dying yourself I thought 2nd trimester was suppose to be treating you well!

Sweets what the crap! that sucks didnt the same thing happen to dash the month she got her bfp? maybe its a good sign :)

so my littlest boy was up all night puking which was horrible especially when i feel like i want to puke myself and in between pukes im trying to stuff food into my face to keep my sickness to a minimum! its gonna be a long day!!


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it

everything crossed for you hunni:winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies, and yes i think that did happen to dash. I am hoping its a good sign .


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it

:brat: Ahhhhhh, I'm so sorry! What a waste of a test, eh? I woke this morning thinking..."omg, Lissa will probably test today:happydance: can't wait, can't wait" so that really sucks. Can you get your money back:haha: anything to help you feel better?

Anymore nausea? 

How about you, Herbie & MommaBrown....how are you girls feeling...8dpo today, right?

Mommax3: sorry your little boy is sick:( Nothing worse than cleaning up vomit while you're vomiting, too:nope: find some sweet newborn pictures..hang them on your fridge and know that at the end of this daily *flu* you're going to have one of those:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Eugh Momma, Im so sorry! I totally feel you, and its miserable. My body has a new rule that anything consumed after 4pm does not stay consumed. I hate going to bed hungry, but if I dont I wil literally wake up to throw up :( 

Sweets I started testing at 8 DPO too, I dont blame you its hard to wait! It may be too early, but just get it out of your system! I think I got my really light questionable BFP around 9 DPO. And yes, I got the test with no control also.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: How were the betas? :hugs: anything new happening with you, hun?:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yeah Momma! You have a sweet little raspberry baby:happydance: ...moving right along:hugs:

Can you guys believe we're supposed to get 8 INCHES of snow today?! It's past the middle of MAY for crying out loud:dohh: I'm glad I haven't planted anything in the ground yet:thumbup:


----------



## herbie

FaithHopeLove said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it
> 
> :brat: Ahhhhhh, I'm so sorry! What a waste of a test, eh? I woke this morning thinking..."omg, Lissa will probably test today:happydance: can't wait, can't wait" so that really sucks. Can you get your money back:haha: anything to help you feel better?
> 
> Anymore nausea?
> 
> How about you, Herbie & MommaBrown....how are you girls feeling...8dpo today, right?
> 
> Mommax3: sorry your little boy is sick:( Nothing worse than cleaning up vomit while you're vomiting, too:nope: find some sweet newborn pictures..hang them on your fridge and know that at the end of this daily *flu* you're going to have one of those:hugs:Click to expand...

i"m 7dpo hun....had some weird pulling pain on my right side
it comes and goes but is alot worse when i sneeze lol
had it for 2 days ...had some nausea this morning but it"s really hard cos so many symptons i get and then af arrives:growlmad:
how you girls feeling?


----------



## herbie

FaithHopeLove said:


> Yeah Momma! You have a sweet little raspberry baby:happydance: ...moving right along:hugs:
> 
> Can you guys believe we're supposed to get 8 INCHES of snow today?! It's past the middle of MAY for crying out loud:dohh: I'm glad I haven't planted anything in the ground yet:thumbup:

really!!!! omg!!!! well i prefer snow to rain:thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it
> 
> :brat: Ahhhhhh, I'm so sorry! What a waste of a test, eh? I woke this morning thinking..."omg, Lissa will probably test today:happydance: can't wait, can't wait" so that really sucks. Can you get your money back:haha: anything to help you feel better?
> 
> Anymore nausea?
> 
> How about you, Herbie & MommaBrown....how are you girls feeling...8dpo today, right?
> 
> Mommax3: sorry your little boy is sick:( Nothing worse than cleaning up vomit while you're vomiting, too:nope: find some sweet newborn pictures..hang them on your fridge and know that at the end of this daily *flu* you're going to have one of those:hugs:Click to expand...



Oh Lissa i know that feeling...took 2 with my youngest son who is now 5 and they were both neg. on 10 dpo day got a light +...but i felt like i had morning sickness from the day of ovulation with him. Good Luck Hun. I am hoping that we all get our :bfp:s this month.

Faith i have been cramping majorly starting yesterday afternoon and all through the night with a back ache. :wacko: My temps are still climbing higher and higher but nothing super crazy...day of O it was at 97.4(cd 15) then it dropped to 96.6 on (cd 16) the climbed back to the 97.4(cd 17) and has been on the rise since by .1 degree each day...I was at 98.1 this am but am fretting after these massive cramps that the :witch: is on her way to pay me a visit. Still sore bbs and excess saliva like crazy. Hormones are all over the map mostly due to being anxiousness i think. I am dying to test...but DH and i have agreement to wait till AF doesn't come to visit. 

Momma3: I sure do hope that you and Dash get to feeling better soon!


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> I went to test this morning. With my only pink dye test and nothing not even the control line came up.. SO I will try to test later today. I know I am crazy testing this early. And I am so upset that the test this morning didn't work. I just can't believe it
> 
> :brat: Ahhhhhh, I'm so sorry! What a waste of a test, eh? I woke this morning thinking..."omg, Lissa will probably test today:happydance: can't wait, can't wait" so that really sucks. Can you get your money back:haha: anything to help you feel better?
> 
> Anymore nausea?
> 
> How about you, Herbie & MommaBrown....how are you girls feeling...8dpo today, right?
> 
> Mommax3: sorry your little boy is sick:( Nothing worse than cleaning up vomit while you're vomiting, too:nope: find some sweet newborn pictures..hang them on your fridge and know that at the end of this daily *flu* you're going to have one of those:hugs:Click to expand...

Yep I was naustious first thing this morning. Woke with metal mouth..YUCK!!!! I also sent my husband out last night at 11:00 because I was starving and nothing here looked good. He then told me I better be pregnant or I am in trouble. Update coming in a few


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/7dpo325-1.gif
This was at 11:30 A.M. Please tell me you girls can see it


----------



## Mommabrown

sweetlissa said:


> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/7dpo325-1.gif
> This was at 11:30 A.M. Please tell me you girls can see it

Congrats!! I can so see it! :happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

That is so awesome. I have to say I was really thinking I was loosing my mind. I have a doc apt set for Wednesday. Breath.... :) Someone else has to test too.. I am dieing to see if anyone else gets it. Come one ladies I know we said we would hold out. But I couldn't and I am so glad I didn't. I hope you ladies end up with a BFP


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:yipee: Yeah Lissa!!!!! Boy, do you KNOW your body!!! You've been convinced it was BFP since...3dpo?! right? OMG! it's so exciting:hugs: Your hubby's comment when going out to get food at 11pm is really funny:) How's he feeling about things??

OOoohhh, I wish I was as brave as you:haha: I'm so afraid to see BFN:cry: 

MommaBrown, I'm with you on the heavy cramps:( I feel like AF is coming:nope: 

Lissa: You give me HOPE with the sore, heavy :holly:


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> That is so awesome. I have to say I was really thinking I was loosing my mind. I have a doc apt set for Wednesday. Breath.... :) Someone else has to test too.. I am dieing to see if anyone else gets it. Come one ladies I know we said we would hold out. But I couldn't and I am so glad I didn't. I hope you ladies end up with a BFP

:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee: HOLY CRAP iM SO HAPPY for you!!!!! come on girls lets get some more bfp!!!! everyone has great symptoms this month!!!!


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:



> :yipee: Yeah Lissa!!!!! Boy, do you KNOW your body!!! You've been convinced it was BFP since...3dpo?! right? OMG! it's so exciting:hugs: Your hubby's comment when going out to get food at 11pm is really funny:) How's he feeling about things??
> 
> OOoohhh, I wish I was as brave as you:haha: I'm so afraid to see BFN:cry:
> 
> MommaBrown, I'm with you on the heavy cramps:( I feel like AF is coming:nope:
> 
> Lissa: You give me HOPE with the sore, heavy :holly:

Sweets really does know her body! I myself never would have guessed I was preggo just kinda poas because of the nausea that day.


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/7dpo325-1.gif
> This was at 11:30 A.M. Please tell me you girls can see it

i see it!!! congrats to you and your hubby:happydance:
have a Hand H pregnancy hunni:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dash

I see it too! WOOHOO!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. Sorry I didn't respond earllier. We took the kids to dinner and to ChuckeCheese. Didn't tell them. I didn't even tell my hubby. He did find out but not by me. I had sent the pic to Tater on yahoo. she responded and he had my phone. So that is how he found out. Kinda a bummer I really had it all planned out. But we both agreed not to say a word to anyone until we get back from Vegas and get blood work done. And until we see it get darker. We are both scared after the ectopic and then we had a +++ the next month. And that was a flop. So we are waiting. We might even wait until I get to 6 weeks. That will be hard seems I will be home with the kids and my hubby will be gone as of June 1st. Anyway. We leave tomorrow. I had a wonderful night with all of my kids. I will have to find a way to post pics. Chuckecheese had some great pics tonight. :) So tomorrow I will test again. Have I mentioned that I am a wreck.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you all. BTW..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: That's great that you had a fun evening with the family:) Sorry the surprise got ruined for dh:( BTW, HOW THE HECK IS TATER AND WHY DOESN'T SHE JUST POP IN TO SAY HI?

Afm: I will faint dead away if this month ends with BFP.:nope: I am having really bad cramps for the 3rd day in a row. These are cramps I've had with previous cycles on CD1 & CD2...I just can't understand WHY they've started so early:nope: AND the terribly sore bbs since O day:( I know I sound like a whiner...but I question if my hormones are out of wack this month to cause such pains throughout the whole TWW! grrrrr....my LP has been anywhere from 11-14 days..I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings:thumbup: I think I'll dig the heating pad out of the closet:cry:

Good night my lovelies..sleep welll:hugs:

SO HAPPY FOR YOU LISSA! PRAYING THAT LO IS IN THE RIGHT PLACE:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank YOu. I can't wait to test in the morning. I am praying it is darker. On one Message board they played with it and said it was a smuge in the dye. Kinda has me down a lil. So we will see.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Thank YOu. I can't wait to test in the morning. I am praying it is darker. On one Message board they played with it and said it was a smuge in the dye. Kinda has me down a lil. So we will see.

We'll stay positive until we see otherwise:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Well my test this morning was ---. And my temp went way down SO. I dont think I will be buying the generic EPT tests anymore. I thought pink dye was supposed to be good. ANyway. With the drop I am probably out. :(


----------



## mommax3

sweets I know how scared you must be, just try to stay postiive that your lil bean is in the right spot and the d & c cleared the path so it was smooth sailing for your lil bubs :) Faith when are you going to test? im dying here lol


----------



## Mommabrown

Omg Lissa I am dying to test so badly after seeing your + to the point that i have actually begged the Dh to just let me go buy the test and do it...He just shakes his head and says to wait.:nope: I am dying to know. I hope you have a good time on your trip...and try not to worry to much bout bean i am sure that it is still ok.:hugs:

Faith I have these horrible cramps since 8 dpo. Wish that witch of an Aunt would quit trying to ruin things for us. I am thinking i will test in the am...better results that way.:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ahhh, Lissa:cry: I'm really sorry:hugs: what a huge let down:nope: this has been a really stressful cycle:nope: :sad2: UGH...go have fun with hubby in Vegas:hugs: we'll all be here when you get back:thumbup: BTW, when do you leave?

MommaBrown: We need some good news:thumbup: I hope it's your month!!!

Afm: I'm as good as OUT...my temp dropped this morning and I'm sure AF is heading my direction:cry: this has been a really consuming 2ww for me..worse than ever before:( I guess it's time to cool off and refocus:thumbup: I'm so happy that summer is almost here:winkwink: seems like there's PLENTY to keep my mind busy when the weather is nice. ....so, can I pick something *positive* about not getting preggo this cycle..YES:) Had we caught the egg this cycle, my due date would have been 1/30/12....this is smack in the middle of our winter show season in Florida. We need this season of sales to make a living:winkwink: if I was preggers..we couldn't go...which means money would be really, really tight. So, there we go:thumbup: GOD KNOWS ALL! And His time is waaay better than ours:winkwink:


CDN: Where are you girly? I'm concerned about you:hugs:

Herbie: How are feeling today?

Mommax3 & Dash: Thanks for sticking with us and cheering us on this month:hugs:


----------



## herbie

sweetlissa said:


> Well my test this morning was ---. And my temp went way down SO. I dont think I will be buying the generic EPT tests anymore. I thought pink dye was supposed to be good. ANyway. With the drop I am probably out. :(

so sorry hunni:hugs:
but its not over till that witch arrives:hugs:


----------



## herbie

i"m ok thanks faith:winkwink:
i never get my hopes up cos month after month they come crashing down:cry:
only a few more days to wait so we"ll see :winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies. I plan to not focus on TWW while I am gone. If AF doesnt show by Monday then I will test again on Monday. We leave in 8 hours.. OMG I am so ready to let my hair down and have some fun. My hubby had a sigh of relief when my test was --- this morning. He said he didn't want to be the only one having fun. So things will work out the way they are ment to.


----------



## mommax3

sweets im so sorry hun what a bummer but at leat you have vegas and now you and hubby can have lots of fun together it sounds like he is happy to have his buddy to fully enjoy vegas with :)

Faith oh man I was really feeling everyones symtoms this month, but you are right god knows whats best for us and he might just be holding out another month for you :) so do you plan on having an hsg done? not sure if we have talked about this on here I know you had your reversal the same time as me right? anyway just a thought since it seems to help some girls


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Thanks ladies. I plan to not focus on TWW while I am gone. If AF doesnt show by Monday then I will test again on Monday. We leave in 8 hours.. OMG I am so ready to let my hair down and have some fun. My hubby had a sigh of relief when my test was --- this morning. He said he didn't want to be the only one having fun. So things will work out the way they are ment to.

Muffin, omg, I was FREAKING out when I saw your test. You are not out. You are very, very early and it was - this morning so you can go to Vegas and have a fabulous time with your hubby. The universe works in mysterious ways......Can't wait to hear all about your trip. I hope you go to Freemont St. and the best buffet I have ever had was at the Wyn. Just don't order drinks at the bar there because they are $14!! Have a fabulous time!


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ahhh, Lissa:cry: I'm really sorry:hugs: what a huge let down:nope: this has been a really stressful cycle:nope: :sad2: UGH...go have fun with hubby in Vegas:hugs: we'll all be here when you get back:thumbup: BTW, when do you leave?
> 
> MommaBrown: We need some good news:thumbup: I hope it's your month!!!
> 
> Afm: I'm as good as OUT...my temp dropped this morning and I'm sure AF is heading my direction:cry: this has been a really consuming 2ww for me..worse than ever before:( I guess it's time to cool off and refocus:thumbup: I'm so happy that summer is almost here:winkwink: seems like there's PLENTY to keep my mind busy when the weather is nice. ....so, can I pick something *positive* about not getting preggo this cycle..YES:) Had we caught the egg this cycle, my due date would have been 1/30/12....this is smack in the middle of our winter show season in Florida. We need this season of sales to make a living:winkwink: if I was preggers..we couldn't go...which means money would be really, really tight. So, there we go:thumbup: GOD KNOWS ALL! And His time is waaay better than ours:winkwink:
> 
> 
> CDN: Where are you girly? I'm concerned about you:hugs:
> 
> Herbie: How are feeling today?
> 
> Mommax3 & Dash: Thanks for sticking with us and cheering us on this month:hugs:

HI doll, it's funny, I had a temp drop the day I got my bfp. Weird hey? I really, really have good feelings about you. I've felt it from the beginning. That BFP is coming, I just know it. We rescused two baby goslings yesterday who were running around our street last night. We don't even live close to water. They were soooo adorable and sweet and I thought they were a sign of babies to come. Thinking about you and hoping that you have a great day!


----------



## cdnmom11

Hello my friends. I hope everyone is feeling good and that Dash and Momma are getting a break from the ms. Building a baby is hard work but you guys are doing an awesome job and the time is just flying by. Any gender predictions or feelings yet?
I'm doing great! My numbers dropped to 489 on Wednesday so I was able to avoid a D&C. The m/c seems to be almost over now though I really hate how sore my bb's still are. That definitely tells me I still have a decent amount of hcg floating around. I've decided that we will not try to ttc this month. No temping or sticks. I just want to reconnect with my husband and get our yard done. We still don't have grass in the front and we have to put the fence up on the side of the house. My brother is coming to visit from Edmonton so we have to go get our trailer and get it ready. I'm not sure if it's a long weekend in the US but Monday is a holiday so I'm really going to enjoy the time off. I didn't take a single day off of work during my m/c with the exception of the hospital visit so I'm really looking forward to it. My mom gave me a book called the Power of Intention and it's really inspiring. It's all about putting what you want out there and trying to avoid thinking negatively, even when things seem hopeless. It certainly can't hurt. Thinking of you all and hoping wonderful things will come to you all. Thanks again for always being there.....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN, I'm so glad you didn't have to have a D&C:hugs: your plans sound good:thumbup: OH, what a journey this is:flower: your plan for next month sounds good and I think I'll join you in that:) 

Just thinking today how bding timing has made the bedroom feel like a chore to me:( that's no good. Onward and upward girls:thumbup: it'll happen!!!!

Mommax3: My TR was mid-November. I don't plan to do the HSG until one year has passed. :thumbup:


----------



## Dash

Hey ladies! Bummer news this AM, huh? Sorry for you girls with temp drops- try to stay positive. It WILL happen for you, it will, all in time I guess. I just sucks thats its not in OUR time.

CDN, Im glad you are finally getting resolution to things. Im sorry its not the happy ending you hoped for- but there is only up from here, right?

Of course me and Momma are sticking around- its a whole JOURNEY together, right?

I have my next ultrasound on the 9th, just in the docs office. Hoping maybe we can get a peek at gender then, but the doc admits he is not so great at seeing that stuff for himself. My anatomy scan will be 4 weeks from then.


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> Hello my friends. I hope everyone is feeling good and that Dash and Momma are getting a break from the ms. Building a baby is hard work but you guys are doing an awesome job and the time is just flying by. Any gender predictions or feelings yet?
> I'm doing great! My numbers dropped to 489 on Wednesday so I was able to avoid a D&C. The m/c seems to be almost over now though I really hate how sore my bb's still are. That definitely tells me I still have a decent amount of hcg floating around. I've decided that we will not try to ttc this month. No temping or sticks. I just want to reconnect with my husband and get our yard done. We still don't have grass in the front and we have to put the fence up on the side of the house. My brother is coming to visit from Edmonton so we have to go get our trailer and get it ready. I'm not sure if it's a long weekend in the US but Monday is a holiday so I'm really going to enjoy the time off. I didn't take a single day off of work during my m/c with the exception of the hospital visit so I'm really looking forward to it. My mom gave me a book called the Power of Intention and it's really inspiring. It's all about putting what you want out there and trying to avoid thinking negatively, even when things seem hopeless. It certainly can't hurt. Thinking of you all and hoping wonderful things will come to you all. Thanks again for always being there.....

im glad to hear things are starting to come around for you this really has been a long hard journey for you and now that its starting to get behind you, you can look forward to great things to come :) I read the book the secret and I truly believe it works (its the same idea) The month I got my bfp I too decided to stop temping and opking and all that jazz my dh and I got our drink on many a night and the whole kick back and enjoy life thing really worked for us :) Enjoy your day off and I know all about not having grass we too are half grassless and dh keeps driving the excavator in the yard so its really wrecking it even more! I love my new house but would really like a nice lawn to go with it lol


----------



## sweetlissa

just a post to get to the last page


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I plan to not focus on TWW while I am gone. If AF doesnt show by Monday then I will test again on Monday. We leave in 8 hours.. OMG I am so ready to let my hair down and have some fun. My hubby had a sigh of relief when my test was --- this morning. He said he didn't want to be the only one having fun. So things will work out the way they are ment to.
> 
> Muffin, omg, I was FREAKING out when I saw your test. You are not out. You are very, very early and it was - this morning so you can go to Vegas and have a fabulous time with your hubby. The universe works in mysterious ways......Can't wait to hear all about your trip. I hope you go to Freemont St. and the best buffet I have ever had was at the Wyn. Just don't order drinks at the bar there because they are $14!! Have a fabulous time!Click to expand...

We have tickets to go see a show at the Wynn. It is sunday. Le Reve. It is a water show. It is supposed to be erotic. We shall see. We are also going to see Ccris Angel while we are there too.


----------



## sweetlissa

CDN I am glad things are finally coming to an end so you can start TTC again. I totally get not TTCing for a month. I waited 2 months. Just because I needed to. Your body will get back on track in no time. Enjoy some time with your hubby. I know all to well about the yard work. We are still waiting on our final grade so that we can do our yard. We have been here for 49 days and I am sick of mud, water, rain, and well I want some grass. Have fun working in the yard.


----------



## Dash

sweetlissa said:


> cdnmom11 said:
> 
> 
> We have tickets to go see a show at the Wynn. It is sunday. Le Reve. It is a water show. It is supposed to be erotic. We shall see. We are also going to see Ccris Angel while we are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> OH man I hate Cris Angel. Lol. Any man who wears more eyeliner than me is not a man for me...haha.Click to expand...


----------



## Dash

I just want to say that Im trying to navigate some other parts of BnB but finding it hard- not because of the layout, but because of the people.

MY GOD. "dat" is not a freaking word. ZZ is not always (or ever) a good substitute for the letter S. Is everyone else on this board pregnant 12 year olds or what?


----------



## Mommabrown

So blame my hormones for my emotional out break. :cry: I've tried to blow off all the hype about the end of the world tomorrow. I don't believe any of it but it just has me thinking so much about what i want to do and this baby i want to be holding in my arms. My sisters call me and tell me how much they love me which is out of the norm because i am the chessey love ball of the family who wants peace and love...:cry: I am sorry to be ranting to you ladies but my emotions are all over the map...i am sad and angry and happy all at the same time. I feel like a nut! :loopy: I am so doing the :test: in the morning I just have to know!


----------



## herbie

Mommabrown said:


> So blame my hormones for my emotional out break. :cry: I've tried to blow off all the hype about the end of the world tomorrow. I don't believe any of it but it just has me thinking so much about what i want to do and this baby i want to be holding in my arms. My sisters call me and tell me how much they love me which is out of the norm because i am the chessey love ball of the family who wants peace and love...:cry: I am sorry to be ranting to you ladies but my emotions are all over the map...i am sad and angry and happy all at the same time. I feel like a nut! :loopy: I am so doing the :test: in the morning I just have to know!

everything crossed for you when you test hun
hope its a BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> So blame my hormones for my emotional out break. :cry: I've tried to blow off all the hype about the end of the world tomorrow. I don't believe any of it but it just has me thinking so much about what i want to do and this baby i want to be holding in my arms. My sisters call me and tell me how much they love me which is out of the norm because i am the chessey love ball of the family who wants peace and love...:cry: I am sorry to be ranting to you ladies but my emotions are all over the map...i am sad and angry and happy all at the same time. I feel like a nut! :loopy: I am so doing the :test: in the morning I just have to know!

The Bible clearly says that NO man knows the day of Christ's return. This person has "predicted" Christ's return several times in the past and has OBVIOUSLY been wrong:hugs: 

I can't wait to hear good news from your test results tomorrow:happydance:

I'm soooooo ready for AF to get her behind to my house so I can move on from sore bbs and major cramps:nope:


----------



## chica0126

Hi ladies:hi: well i need ur input ladies...i am kinda confused on what to do:wacko: i called my Ob/gyn's office earlier this week to see if they would do all the early blood work and ultrasounds in early pregnancy after having my TR and when i get pregnant...well they told me that the only way they would suspect a ectopic and do blood tests and everything is if i felt pain or suspected that there was something wrong....:growlmad: i was irritated when they told me this cuz anyone knows that when someone has surgery on their tubes they are at higher risk for ectopic...so why not check to make sure everything is fine versus waiting until something IS wrong?! i really don't understand that....so now my problem is that if my doc doesn't want to do the early blood tests and ultrasound to make sure that a pregnancy is in the right spot then i will need to look for a different doc...has anyone else had this problem? and what do ladies recommend? i am kinda bummed cuz i love my doc she is so nice and caring but when the nurse told me this i was very disappointed...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:hi: Chica - 
I can certainly understand your concern. If I were in your position, I would gather some info on the internet regarding pregnancy after TR and mail it directly to your doc (fax or email may have a better chance of getting to her). Be sure to use credible info..like from a reversal expert's website. It's amazing how unfamiliar so many dr.s are with TR. I know I will face the same here, in my small town, at whatever point God chooses to bless us with a baby:) I do know my RE faxed all my paperwork following surgery to my dr. here...so we will see when the time comes:thumbup: This is also an option for you...have your RE fax your dr. with your follow-up care instructions:flower:

If your dr. continues to hold her view after receiving the info, than sadly, you will need to find a dr. who is truly concerned about yours and your baby's health and not lump you into the mass of preggos that walk through the clinic door.

Best wishes for a short journey:winkwink:


----------



## Mommabrown

Well ladies woke up bright and early and:test: it was :bfn: Now I'm just ready to get AF over with so we can start trying again. Dh says I should have waited but I couldn't resist.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Well ladies woke up bright and early and:test: it was :bfn: Now I'm just ready to get AF over with so we can start trying again. Dh says I should have waited but I couldn't resist.


MommaBrown:cry: I'm sorry:( Looks like we'll be cycle buddies again for June:thumbup: BUT, not everyone gets a BFP at 11dpo...so there's still hope for you:)

Afm, my temps are following my exact pattern of last month, which means AF will be here tomorrow..FOR SURE


----------



## herbie

Mommabrown said:


> Well ladies woke up bright and early and:test: it was :bfn: Now I'm just ready to get AF over with so we can start trying again. Dh says I should have waited but I couldn't resist.

so sorry hun
it really put me off testing early...dont want to see a BFN
rather just wait till af arrives


----------



## Dash

BAH. Thats not the good news I hoped for at ALL this morning, sorry girls...


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies woke up bright and early and:test: it was :bfn: Now I'm just ready to get AF over with so we can start trying again. Dh says I should have waited but I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> MommaBrown:cry: I'm sorry:( Looks like we'll be cycle buddies again for June:thumbup: BUT, not everyone gets a BFP at 11dpo...so there's still hope for you:)
> 
> Afm, my temps are following my exact pattern of last month, which means AF will be here tomorrow..FOR SUREClick to expand...

My temps are still high no drops but i don't think that it is going to happen I was if-y about it when the cramps came on. I am glad that i have someone on the same!:thumbup:


I took the kids to the Crawdad Days Festival today and went the the car show and burn outs. It helped to keep my mind off the :bfn: and just enjoy the beauty in lovely day that it turned out to be. :winkwink:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Dash and Herbie. I can only hope that June brings me some luck. The kids will be finished with school next Friday and it can give me something to keep my mind on instead of worrying so much about getting preggers. I think that it kinda works out too. It would have been a January 2012 baby and that is when winter really starts here, and we get ice storms and that would be very stressful to go through with a newborn.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Thanks Dash and Herbie. I can only hope that June brings me some luck. The kids will be finished with school next Friday and it can give me something to keep my mind on instead of worrying so much about getting preggers. I think that it kinda works out too. It would have been a January 2012 baby and that is when winter really starts here, and we get ice storms and that would be very stressful to go through with a newborn.

Sounds like you had a fun day:hugs: It's always good to look for the silver lining:thumbup:

It is so, so hard to not be so caught up with TTC. I hear so many people say that just quit thinking about it and BAM!...but how do you just quit thinking about it:shrug: ...I had considered not temping this next cycle, but I really love to see the different patterns in my cycles...I can't BELIEVE how similar this cycle is to last month which then makes me think...maybe my body is FINALLY getting straightened out and I'll get my BFP in June:flower: Dh and my 18th anniversary is June 19th. I would LOVE to get a BFP on our anniversary....ooohhhh, if only I had control over making that happen, but I don't and I know it...I'll just keep praying for God's timing:)

Well, I treated myself to a delicious cappuccino from my favorite coffee shop and NOW, I shall clean my house........:hi: :laundry::dishes::iron:


----------



## Dash

Eugh I could really use a cappuccino today! I settled for a diet soda...it seems to calm my stomach a bit. 

I have not done a damn thing today. Maybe tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## mommax3

oh girls I was hoping to hop on and see some good news! Im glad you guys are trying to stay busy and keep your minds of ttc and bfn! I know its hard to think of anything else when your in it,just try to stay busy and enjoy the things you can before you are all preggo and cant enjoy silly things like cappachinos :) Hope you all are having a good weekend :) yesterday i went and got a facial and lunch with my mom and the whole day my nausea was at a minimum which im very greatful for :)


----------



## herbie

well girls ive just tested and its a:bfp:
we are absolutely thrilled:happydance:
i"m still shaking:happydance:
just hope evrything goes ok this time xxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a:bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance:
> i"m still shaking:happydance:
> just hope evrything goes ok this time xxxxx

HERBIE!!!!!! WONDERFUL NEWS TO HEAR!!!
How blessed you must be feeling:hugs: I hope you have a sticky bean in the right place:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo: 

It's so good to read happy news!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie!!! When you get a spare moment, would you mind sharing the dosages of all the *goodies* you've been using..i.e., Royal Jelly, Maca, CoQ10, etc, etc.?! I just started Spirulina this past cycle..I've read that it's a fertility super food:happydance: I truly believe that herbs and natural medicines can help:thumbup: Anyway, if you get a moment and could share your wisdom...it was obviously working for you:hugs:


----------



## herbie

course i can hun:winkwink:
dinnertime i took- 1x epo up to ov then took flaxseed oil
- 2x tabs of maca

then with my main meal- 1x pre-natal vit
- 1x epo or flaxseed oil 1000mg
- 3x royal jelly caps 300mg
- 1x coq10 120mg
-1x l-aritine 500mg
BD"D 2 nights in a row after getting my smiley face on cb digi and that was it
hope this helps hun and you get that BFP:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

yay congrats herbie!!!!!!


----------



## herbie

thanks for all your well wishes:winkwink:
means alot:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

herbie said:


> course i can hun:winkwink:
> dinnertime i took- 1x epo up to ov then took flaxseed oil
> - 2x tabs of maca
> 
> then with my main meal- 1x pre-natal vit
> - 1x epo or flaxseed oil 1000mg
> - 3x royal jelly caps 300mg
> - 1x coq10 120mg
> -1x l-aritine 500mg
> BD"D 2 nights in a row after getting my smiley face on cb digi and that was it
> hope this helps hun and you get that BFP:hugs:

Thank you so much for sharing this info:thumbup: I will be placing an order today for a few more items:winkwink: 

:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Awesome Herbie! That is so great!

I suppose the fact that I gag every time I cough, sneeze, or inhale today means its not going to be a good day...

Dear English Muffin, please stay down.


----------



## herbie

FaithHopeLove said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> course i can hun:winkwink:
> dinnertime i took- 1x epo up to ov then took flaxseed oil
> - 2x tabs of maca
> 
> then with my main meal- 1x pre-natal vit
> - 1x epo or flaxseed oil 1000mg
> - 3x royal jelly caps 300mg
> - 1x coq10 120mg
> -1x l-aritine 500mg
> BD"D 2 nights in a row after getting my smiley face on cb digi and that was it
> hope this helps hun and you get that BFP:hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this info:thumbup: I will be placing an order today for a few more items:winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

no problem hun:hugs:hope it helps:winkwink:

no problem hun


----------



## herbie

Dash said:


> Awesome Herbie! That is so great!
> 
> I suppose the fact that I gag every time I cough, sneeze, or inhale today means its not going to be a good day...
> 
> Dear English Muffin, please stay down.

awwww poor you
it"s awful isn"t it but it soon passes hun:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a:bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance:
> i"m still shaking:happydance:
> just hope evrything goes ok this time xxxxx

That's fabulous news!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mommax3

CDN how are you doing? 

Faith has af gotten you? I really hope not lady :)

Sweets hope you had fun in vegas

Herbie how ya feeling girl? Are yu still on cloud 9?

Dash is the ms getting any better yet? your killing me girl I hope mine does notlast as long as yours how crappy!

nothing new hear keeping busy with baseball and softball games which I love because when im outside i feel alot better the fresh air works wonders on my ms :) other then that kinda just trying to pass the time until my ms is gone and i can function again and june 13 which is my 12 week scan :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Momma, glad the fresh air is helping with ms:thumbup: Wow! Your scan day will be here before you know it:hugs:

and yes, AF came Sunday..right on schedule:( Not too devastated as I knew several days prior, based on my temps. I am puzzled though, by the REALLY sore bbs from O to AF AND the heavy cramps for 5 days before AF AND nausea...I haven't had that nightmare since December cycle:shrug: and once AF arrived, the sore bbs are gone but the cramping has been horrible!!! I actually almost decided to go to the ER last night because the pain was so bad! I though maybe I had a ruptured appendix or something else (other than AF) causing such pain. I just don't usually have cycles THIS bad:( I do feel MUCH better today..just don't understand it:shrug:

CDN: How are you feeling?

MommaBrown: How are things with your cycle?

I hope everyone has a great day:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

herbie said:


> well girls ive just tested and its a:bfp:
> we are absolutely thrilled:happydance:
> i"m still shaking:happydance:
> just hope evrything goes ok this time xxxxx

:thumbup: I am so happy for you! Congrats!!! Glad one of us got a :bfp:!! Yay!


----------



## Mommabrown

:hi:Good Morning Ladies! Well AF hasn't came yet... took another test and results were still the same :bfn: thats ok...i am hoping that my hormones aren't out of wack. :nope: 
Faith how are you doing?? Maybe a hard flow will push everything out and you can get that awesome anniversary present for you and your husband!!:winkwink:
Lissa how bout you? I hope that you had an amazing time on your trip. Did you take another test yet?
Herbie Wow girl! You caught me completely off surprise with that one!!! I am so thrilled for you! 

Afm: Well i have been moody today waiting on AF to show. I never really thought i would be looking forward to seeing that :witch:. Went and seen my two week old niece Sunday and held her for awhile. DH and I got a little sentimental about the moment and gave me hope for this next month. This is the children's last week of school...then i will be busy all the time. Thinking that is what i need right now.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> :hi:Good Morning Ladies! Well AF hasn't came yet... took another test and results were still the same :bfn: thats ok...i am hoping that my hormones aren't out of wack. :nope:
> Faith how are you doing?? Maybe a hard flow will push everything out and you can get that awesome anniversary present for you and your husband!!:winkwink:
> Lissa how bout you? I hope that you had an amazing time on your trip. Did you take another test yet?
> Herbie Wow girl! You caught me completely off surprise with that one!!! I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> Afm: Well i have been moody today waiting on AF to show. I never really thought i would be looking forward to seeing that :witch:. Went and seen my two week old niece Sunday and held her for awhile. DH and I got a little sentimental about the moment and gave me hope for this next month. This is the children's last week of school...then i will be busy all the time. Thinking that is what i need right now.

Glad you're hanging in there:hugs: sorry about BFN:( Yes, a distraction can be a very good thing:thumbup:
ahhh, holding a newborn...nothing sweeter:) My sis is due with her 4th dd July 15th!! I can't wait:happydance: I haven't held a newborn since her last dd (now 20 mo.) was born:flower:


----------



## mommax3

Faith i wonder whats up with af being so painful and all the cramps and nausea before?!?!? next time you go in for a gyno visit or fs visit you should def. ask some questions im sure its normal but if your anything like me you will want the dr. to tell you so :)


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Good Morning Ladies! Well AF hasn't came yet... took another test and results were still the same :bfn: thats ok...i am hoping that my hormones aren't out of wack. :nope:
> Faith how are you doing?? Maybe a hard flow will push everything out and you can get that awesome anniversary present for you and your husband!!:winkwink:
> Lissa how bout you? I hope that you had an amazing time on your trip. Did you take another test yet?
> Herbie Wow girl! You caught me completely off surprise with that one!!! I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> Afm: Well i have been moody today waiting on AF to show. I never really thought i would be looking forward to seeing that :witch:. Went and seen my two week old niece Sunday and held her for awhile. DH and I got a little sentimental about the moment and gave me hope for this next month. This is the children's last week of school...then i will be busy all the time. Thinking that is what i need right now.
> 
> Glad you're hanging in there:hugs: sorry about BFN:( Yes, a distraction can be a very good thing:thumbup:
> ahhh, holding a newborn...nothing sweeter:) My sis is due with her 4th dd July 15th!! I can't wait:happydance: I haven't held a newborn since her last dd (now 20 mo.) was born:flower:Click to expand...

Yes the Distraction is needed especially with the way i am feeling today. :cry: 
I love being an Aunt. I can spoil them rotten by holding them all the time and send them home to mommy and daddy!:winkwink:


----------



## herbie

mommax3 said:


> CDN how are you doing?
> 
> Faith has af gotten you? I really hope not lady :)
> 
> Sweets hope you had fun in vegas
> 
> Herbie how ya feeling girl? Are yu still on cloud 9?
> 
> Dash is the ms getting any better yet? your killing me girl I hope mine does notlast as long as yours how crappy!
> 
> nothing new hear keeping busy with baseball and softball games which I love because when im outside i feel alot better the fresh air works wonders on my ms :) other then that kinda just trying to pass the time until my ms is gone and i can function again and june 13 which is my 12 week scan :)

yeah i am hunni:thumbup:
we are so thrilled!!!
constipated though:growlmad:so downing pure orange juice!!!:haha:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. We are home safe and sound. I wanted to give you an update. But before that Congrats to Herbie. I am so happy for you. 
AFM AF came on Friday Night Saturday Morning. By the time we got to Vegas, which would have been 3:00 A.M. in ohio. I was spotting and by 7 AM vegas time it was really bad. So bad that I had to call the doc and he called me in a RX (Provera). I was going through a Pad and a Tampon in less then 2 hours. He had me do a beta out there. It was 4. So he said that he couldn't say I was pregnant but that was only because it was less then 5. He said that it very well could have been a chemicle or one that just didn't implant fully. I have had lots of clots and lots of really bad cramps. So much for fun in vegas. Although I did have a good time. I was beat and didn't feel good for the most part. We laid out in the sun went to see a few shows and just kinda vegged. My hubby was very understanding. And took his coat with him everywhere we went just incase i bleed through my pants which happened twice. Anyway. So now I am taking provera. He said it should make my uterus a happy place for implantation. And should help with the bleeding. I didn't get it until yesterday morning seems it was the weekend. I have noticed a difference today with the bleeding Although I still bleed through to my pants. So embarassing btw...


----------



## mommax3

Sweets im sorry hun :( what a vacay! I hope the provera continues to help

SO the nurse called yesterday adn tells me that i tested + on the antibody screen adn that is so minimum right now that she cant tell what it is! now to me this is all confusing I never had any problems in my past pregnancies why would I now?!?! So I asked what it could turn into and she said she had no answers! the wth tell me!!!! so in 4 weeks I need to go and get my blood tested again to see if it (whatever that may be) got worse. does anybody knwo what this is all about and I doubt its the rh because would nt I have had that with my other kids? aaahhhhh the worry and of course my ms is starting to get better so in my head i start thinking that its becasue the baby is dying! I know morbid but I cant help it


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi Momma, glad the fresh air is helping with ms:thumbup: Wow! Your scan day will be here before you know it:hugs:
> 
> and yes, AF came Sunday..right on schedule:( Not too devastated as I knew several days prior, based on my temps. I am puzzled though, by the REALLY sore bbs from O to AF AND the heavy cramps for 5 days before AF AND nausea...I haven't had that nightmare since December cycle:shrug: and once AF arrived, the sore bbs are gone but the cramping has been horrible!!! I actually almost decided to go to the ER last night because the pain was so bad! I though maybe I had a ruptured appendix or something else (other than AF) causing such pain. I just don't usually have cycles THIS bad:( I do feel MUCH better today..just don't understand it:shrug:
> 
> CDN: How are you feeling?
> 
> MommaBrown: How are things with your cycle?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day:hugs:

Ok, that's really weird and super crappy Faith:( I wonder if you had a chemical to be feeling so awful? I'm sorry this month sucked. It must be because you are waiting for me!! We can be belly buddies if I can ever stop being pregnant from this one!! Argh... Smooch and hope this week goes better for you!


----------



## cdnmom11

Mommabrown said:


> :
> 
> Afm: Well i have been moody today waiting on AF to show. I never really thought i would be looking forward to seeing that :witch:. Went and seen my two week old niece Sunday and held her for awhile. DH and I got a little sentimental about the moment and gave me hope for this next month. This is the children's last week of school...then i will be busy all the time. Thinking that is what i need right now.


Hey mommaB, any action yet? How many dpo are you? I didn't get a bfp until 14 days so you never know. Are you temping? It's sooo frustrating waiting for AF or a BFP. You feel like you're suspended in the air, just waiting, hoping, waiting hoping. Sometimes for me, it was almost a relief to get AF so I could have a glass of wine which I needed from all of the stressing! Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies. We are home safe and sound. I wanted to give you an update. But before that Congrats to Herbie. I am so happy for you.
> AFM AF came on Friday Night Saturday Morning. By the time we got to Vegas, which would have been 3:00 A.M. in ohio. I was spotting and by 7 AM vegas time it was really bad. So bad that I had to call the doc and he called me in a RX (Provera). I was going through a Pad and a Tampon in less then 2 hours. He had me do a beta out there. It was 4. So he said that he couldn't say I was pregnant but that was only because it was less then 5. He said that it very well could have been a chemicle or one that just didn't implant fully. I have had lots of clots and lots of really bad cramps. So much for fun in vegas. Although I did have a good time. I was beat and didn't feel good for the most part. We laid out in the sun went to see a few shows and just kinda vegged. My hubby was very understanding. And took his coat with him everywhere we went just incase i bleed through my pants which happened twice. Anyway. So now I am taking provera. He said it should make my uterus a happy place for implantation. And should help with the bleeding. I didn't get it until yesterday morning seems it was the weekend. I have noticed a difference today with the bleeding Although I still bleed through to my pants. So embarassing btw...

Oh Lissa, what a drag. I'm sorry that you had to endure that on your vacation with DH. How are you doing now? Don't forget to stock up on your iron because you're going to need it. You may have been pregnant. It's the only thing that makes sense to be so different than your normal cycle, plus your line on the equate test. Sigh.... it's all so frustrating, isn't it? How was the weather in Vegas at this time of year? Did you see any Circ shows?


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> Sweets im sorry hun :( what a vacay! I hope the provera continues to help
> 
> SO the nurse called yesterday adn tells me that i tested + on the antibody screen adn that is so minimum right now that she cant tell what it is! now to me this is all confusing I never had any problems in my past pregnancies why would I now?!?! So I asked what it could turn into and she said she had no answers! the wth tell me!!!! so in 4 weeks I need to go and get my blood tested again to see if it (whatever that may be) got worse. does anybody knwo what this is all about and I doubt its the rh because would nt I have had that with my other kids? aaahhhhh the worry and of course my ms is starting to get better so in my head i start thinking that its becasue the baby is dying! I know morbid but I cant help it

Muffin, calm down right now. GAWD I hate nurses and drs who give people just enough information to make them go insane. So useless but potentially harmful because mom stresses out so much. Antibody screening is not a screen for the baby's health which I'm sure you know by know because you have googled the snot out of it;) These tests are for everything. For instance, have you ever had the chickenpox? You may have the antibody for that. One of my sisters had the triple screen blood test in early pregnancy and it came back high probability for a genetic issue. She was a mess. Turns out, everything was just fine and they freaked her out for nothing. I know you're going to worry anyway but please, please have faith that your baby is all snuggled up in there, enjoying itself and in 32 weeks we will all be marvelling at the little peanut in it's perfection. On the rare chance that there is an issue, it can be managed. That's why they test so they can give you whatever it is you may need. I'm sending every positive vibe through to you and a huge hug. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

So, I'm feeling like a million bucks. So much better. I'm excited to start trying again and took a opk yesterday which was +. Thought, wow, I'm O'ing already, fantastic. Went for a beta yesterday which was 111 so crappy, still have hcg floating around so the opk was reading that, not ovulating afterall. M/C ended by Friday but Sunday, started very light brown spotting again which is still happening. I think I'm going to regret not getting the D&C because it's likely I still have some "stuff" left behind which is why my levels aren't dropping as fast as I would like. Oh well, DH and I will just BD when we feel like it this month and not worry about it. I'm sure it will all resolve on it's own and I will have a better idea of my cycles once I get my first AF. Went to the gym on Monday and yesterday and am so sore I can barely move. Feels good to get back to normal and start doing things that I was avoiding since trying to conceive. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## mommax3

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Sweets im sorry hun :( what a vacay! I hope the provera continues to help
> 
> SO the nurse called yesterday adn tells me that i tested + on the antibody screen adn that is so minimum right now that she cant tell what it is! now to me this is all confusing I never had any problems in my past pregnancies why would I now?!?! So I asked what it could turn into and she said she had no answers! the wth tell me!!!! so in 4 weeks I need to go and get my blood tested again to see if it (whatever that may be) got worse. does anybody knwo what this is all about and I doubt its the rh because would nt I have had that with my other kids? aaahhhhh the worry and of course my ms is starting to get better so in my head i start thinking that its becasue the baby is dying! I know morbid but I cant help it
> 
> Muffin, calm down right now. GAWD I hate nurses and drs who give people just enough information to make them go insane. So useless but potentially harmful because mom stresses out so much. Antibody screening is not a screen for the baby's health which I'm sure you know by know because you have googled the snot out of it;) These tests are for everything. For instance, have you ever had the chickenpox? You may have the antibody for that. One of my sisters had the triple screen blood test in early pregnancy and it came back high probability for a genetic issue. She was a mess. Turns out, everything was just fine and they freaked her out for nothing. I know you're going to worry anyway but please, please have faith that your baby is all snuggled up in there, enjoying itself and in 32 weeks we will all be marvelling at the little peanut in it's perfection. On the rare chance that there is an issue, it can be managed. That's why they test so they can give you whatever it is you may need. I'm sending every positive vibe through to you and a huge hug. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much because i really didnt know any of that :hugs: I figured with all the advanced medical technology I should be fine but of course you run accross the horror stories online :dohh:

Im soooo happy to hear your in a great mood and things are moving on well :) im all about the bd when your in the mood and do the things you were holding off on while ttc! I really think its great for our minds and our bodies


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> Sweets im sorry hun :( what a vacay! I hope the provera continues to help
> 
> SO the nurse called yesterday adn tells me that i tested + on the antibody screen adn that is so minimum right now that she cant tell what it is! now to me this is all confusing I never had any problems in my past pregnancies why would I now?!?! So I asked what it could turn into and she said she had no answers! the wth tell me!!!! so in 4 weeks I need to go and get my blood tested again to see if it (whatever that may be) got worse. does anybody knwo what this is all about and I doubt its the rh because would nt I have had that with my other kids? aaahhhhh the worry and of course my ms is starting to get better so in my head i start thinking that its becasue the baby is dying! I know morbid but I cant help it


First of all, DO NOT Google this. You will come up with terrifying things that don't pertain to you. Consider the fact that in all antibody testing for positive results, about 70% comes back as false positives. The antibodies tested were for you, not your baby...you don't share those cells until about 14 weeks when the placenta takes over. And you were right, its impossible for it to be Rh because it would have shown in your other pregnancies. 

The nurses at the office you go to are idiots. And they are just proving it once again.


----------



## Mommabrown

cdnmom11 said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Afm: Well i have been moody today waiting on AF to show. I never really thought i would be looking forward to seeing that :witch:. Went and seen my two week old niece Sunday and held her for awhile. DH and I got a little sentimental about the moment and gave me hope for this next month. This is the children's last week of school...then i will be busy all the time. Thinking that is what i need right now.
> 
> 
> Hey mommaB, any action yet? How many dpo are you? I didn't get a bfp until 14 days so you never know. Are you temping? It's sooo frustrating waiting for AF or a BFP. You feel like you're suspended in the air, just waiting, hoping, waiting hoping. Sometimes for me, it was almost a relief to get AF so I could have a glass of wine which I needed from all of the stressing! Good luck and fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Cdn nothing yet at all.:nope: I am glad you asked bout temp because it has me off. I have jumped to the higher end of 98.7 and it has never dropped yet but still no AF and have not tested today because of all the heartache i felt with the previous two:bfn:. It is hard on DH and me to. I keep thinking maybe i am not balanced back out yet. I hope that is really not the case but I hope something happens soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

cdnmom11 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Sweets im sorry hun :( what a vacay! I hope the provera continues to help
> 
> SO the nurse called yesterday adn tells me that i tested + on the antibody screen adn that is so minimum right now that she cant tell what it is! now to me this is all confusing I never had any problems in my past pregnancies why would I now?!?! So I asked what it could turn into and she said she had no answers! the wth tell me!!!! so in 4 weeks I need to go and get my blood tested again to see if it (whatever that may be) got worse. does anybody knwo what this is all about and I doubt its the rh because would nt I have had that with my other kids? aaahhhhh the worry and of course my ms is starting to get better so in my head i start thinking that its becasue the baby is dying! I know morbid but I cant help it
> 
> Muffin, calm down right now. GAWD I hate nurses and drs who give people just enough information to make them go insane. So useless but potentially harmful because mom stresses out so much. Antibody screening is not a screen for the baby's health which I'm sure you know by know because you have googled the snot out of it;) These tests are for everything. For instance, have you ever had the chickenpox? You may have the antibody for that. One of my sisters had the triple screen blood test in early pregnancy and it came back high probability for a genetic issue. She was a mess. Turns out, everything was just fine and they freaked her out for nothing. I know you're going to worry anyway but please, please have faith that your baby is all snuggled up in there, enjoying itself and in 32 weeks we will all be marvelling at the little peanut in it's perfection. On the rare chance that there is an issue, it can be managed. That's why they test so they can give you whatever it is you may need. I'm sending every positive vibe through to you and a huge hug. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Mommax3 don't worry. There are antibodies that develop over time with exposer to diseases, illnesses, and blood transfusions.If all of other babies were Rh - then you may have not ever tested + for Rh. But if you got preggers and the baby was Rh+ and you are Rh - then you can develop Rh antibody because the Rh is small enough antibody to cross the placenta and your body will build up antibody against Rh. They have rhogam shot for it now and everything will be ok if that is what it was. They have other antibodies such as Kell, Duffy, and Kidd. But they are not risky for pregnancy. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Mommabrown

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies. We are home safe and sound. I wanted to give you an update. But before that Congrats to Herbie. I am so happy for you.
> AFM AF came on Friday Night Saturday Morning. By the time we got to Vegas, which would have been 3:00 A.M. in ohio. I was spotting and by 7 AM vegas time it was really bad. So bad that I had to call the doc and he called me in a RX (Provera). I was going through a Pad and a Tampon in less then 2 hours. He had me do a beta out there. It was 4. So he said that he couldn't say I was pregnant but that was only because it was less then 5. He said that it very well could have been a chemicle or one that just didn't implant fully. I have had lots of clots and lots of really bad cramps. So much for fun in vegas. Although I did have a good time. I was beat and didn't feel good for the most part. We laid out in the sun went to see a few shows and just kinda vegged. My hubby was very understanding. And took his coat with him everywhere we went just incase i bleed through my pants which happened twice. Anyway. So now I am taking provera. He said it should make my uterus a happy place for implantation. And should help with the bleeding. I didn't get it until yesterday morning seems it was the weekend. I have noticed a difference today with the bleeding Although I still bleed through to my pants. So embarassing btw...

Oh Lissa so sorry Hun! What a wonderful DH you have. Sorry your vac didn't turn out the way you had planned:cry:. Hope that the provera helps you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

So ladies another day of wanting to pound my head on the table... 15 dpo and still no AF and my temps are all still high. After two:bfn: i don't want to even want to think of peeing on a stick just to get my hopes up even more. I have a dr. appt next week to see if my hormones are out of balance. I just can't wrap my head around this. I have been so tired lately from the emotional stress i am causing myself and the retched storms we have been getting lately that i think that i am just not balanced out. :nope: Hope that everyone has a good day.:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB: That is confusing:shrug: wonder what's up? I have heard that storms really can mess you up! When did you test last? That's crazy that your temp is still up...how many cycles have you been temping? I'm wondering what day you usually see the temps start to fall. Are you 100% on what day you O'd? Did FF give you a dotted or solid line? Hmmmm, I would try testing again in the AM:hugs: Temps staying up is good:thumbup: maybe it's just taking a bit for HCG to show:shrug:


----------



## Dash

Relax MommaBrown! We all had funny cycles after our TR's...sorry about your BFN. I bet your body is just getting back to normal :)


----------



## sweetlissa

just a post to get to the last page..


----------



## sweetlissa

CDN we did see 2 shows we saw. Criss Angel. We actually walked out of his show it was horrible and well all he wanted to do was impress the pretty girls. There was no magic there. We also went and saw LeReve it was AMAZING. I loved every minute of it. So did my hubby. 
Someone said something about Iron. Could that be why I have been so tired. Even when we were in Vegas I had no energy. I would actually fall asleep sitting up. Don't tell my hubby but I fell asleep several times at the shows.


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> MommaB: That is confusing:shrug: wonder what's up? I have heard that storms really can mess you up! When did you test last? That's crazy that your temp is still up...how many cycles have you been temping? I'm wondering what day you usually see the temps start to fall. Are you 100% on what day you O'd? Did FF give you a dotted or solid line? Hmmmm, I would try testing again in the AM:hugs: Temps staying up is good:thumbup: maybe it's just taking a bit for HCG to show:shrug:

 Well I have only been charting for the month of may. I just got home back from seeing my regular dr. I have strep throat again. Had it last month too. :cry: That is why my temps are staying high. No i actually O'd 2 days later i guess because i have a dotted line on the 13th.?? I am very knew at charting temps with FF. Dr. is running a FSH and Progesterone level on me should know results sometime tomorrow he said.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> MommaB: That is confusing:shrug: wonder what's up? I have heard that storms really can mess you up! When did you test last? That's crazy that your temp is still up...how many cycles have you been temping? I'm wondering what day you usually see the temps start to fall. Are you 100% on what day you O'd? Did FF give you a dotted or solid line? Hmmmm, I would try testing again in the AM:hugs: Temps staying up is good:thumbup: maybe it's just taking a bit for HCG to show:shrug:
> 
> Well I have only been charting for the month of may. I just got home back from seeing my regular dr. I have strep throat again. Had it last month too. :cry: That is why my temps are staying high. No i actually O'd 2 days later i guess because i have a dotted line on the 13th.?? I am very knew at charting temps with FF. Dr. is running a FSH and Progesterone level on me should know results sometime tomorrow he said.Click to expand...

:dohh:sickness...I totally forgot that would keep your temps up. You poor dear:nope: strep throat is the PITS! :hugs: As for temps...it's really nice once you get a few charts and can compare, but I do have to say...it seems that it can take SEVERAL cycles to see a consistent pattern of any kind following the TR:shrug: That's great that your dr. is running those 2 tests...I hope you get great results:thumbup: Take care of yourself:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa::cry: sorry AF was so brutal to you too this month:hugs: Hopefully you have some good memories of your trip, regardless:flower:

CDN: I hope those numbers pick up the pace so you can be back TTC. Yes, I decided to wait on my BFP this month so we can both get BFPs this cycle:haha:

Ladies, I hope everyone is doing okay this evening:kiss:


----------



## sweetlissa

does anyone else have trouble getting to the last page. This is driving me nuts. I click on the last page I get there and then it goes right back to the first page.


----------



## liberty2011

Hey ! Have any of you Tubal Reversal patients ever had recurrent miscarriages after your tubal? I just had my 3rd at 12 weeks and am wondering if I should move forward and try again or just call it quits? It gets kind of depressing, and for sure time is not on my side (36)!!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> does anyone else have trouble getting to the last page. This is driving me nuts. I click on the last page I get there and then it goes right back to the first page.

Yes but I figured out if I just wait about 5 seconds before I click to the last page, it's all good. Try that:)


----------



## cdnmom11

liberty2011 said:


> Hey ! Have any of you Tubal Reversal patients ever had recurrent miscarriages after your tubal? I just had my 3rd at 12 weeks and am wondering if I should move forward and try again or just call it quits? It gets kind of depressing, and for sure time is not on my side (36)!!

I'm so sorry for your loss. That's very sad. I don't think there's any data for recurring m/c after TR's so it's unlikely related to your surgery. Do you have a specialist following you? I know that I've read that after multiple miscarriages, they start checking for things like low progestorone and possible blood clotting issues. Both can be easily rectified with treatment if they catch it early enough. I think it's definitely time to be assessed so you can avoid such heartbreak again. P.S. you still have time. I am 38.5 and am not giving up anytime soon. Again, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

Mommabrown said:


> So ladies another day of wanting to pound my head on the table... 15 dpo and still no AF and my temps are all still high. After two:bfn: i don't want to even want to think of peeing on a stick just to get my hopes up even more. I have a dr. appt next week to see if my hormones are out of balance. I just can't wrap my head around this. I have been so tired lately from the emotional stress i am causing myself and the retched storms we have been getting lately that i think that i am just not balanced out. :nope: Hope that everyone has a good day.:flower:

Hi there, is it possible that you O'd late? My cycles were not consistent after my TR and I was using opks and O'd 5 days late on my third cycle. Had I not known that, I would have been waiting forever for AF. If your temps are still up, you're not out so try and relax. Fingers crossed......


----------



## Dash

liberty2011 said:


> Hey ! Have any of you Tubal Reversal patients ever had recurrent miscarriages after your tubal? I just had my 3rd at 12 weeks and am wondering if I should move forward and try again or just call it quits? It gets kind of depressing, and for sure time is not on my side (36)!!

Wow, Im really sorry for your losses. THe miscarriage rate does seem to be a bit higher for TR girls, but they seem to be early miscarriages (before 6 or so weeks) not late miscarriages. I agree with CDNMom that you should talk to your doc- there could be another issue that your doctor can help you with.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

liberty2011 said:


> Hey ! Have any of you Tubal Reversal patients ever had recurrent miscarriages after your tubal? I just had my 3rd at 12 weeks and am wondering if I should move forward and try again or just call it quits? It gets kind of depressing, and for sure time is not on my side (36)!!

Liberty..no new advice..I agree completely with Dash & CDN, but just wanted to say that I'm really sorry for your losses:cry: such heartbreak! Especially when you've reached that 12 week mile stone:nope: I start feeling a bit panicked, too, as I'm 36 as well. BUT, I plan to have babies as long as I can...even into my 40's. A lady at my church had a healthy baby girl at age 45! They weren't even trying!!! She and dh had two children already...23 and 19 and just couldn't have anymore after that. They had given up YEARS before but her dh kept praying for another baby and she finally arrived:)

Keep pressing on:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Eugh I feel so discouraged today! My husband was such a great help to me the first month I was so sick. He cleaned and cooked when he got home- just generally did what I couldn't during the day. Well, when all of our stuff got messed up in Japan he started having to work long shifts- 12 hours, until 9pm. My children haven't had a home cooked meal in weeks, and my house is an eternal disaster. 

The kids are leaving today for a 3 day vacation with friends. I know they need to have some fun, and Im excited for them. I will have NO KIDS for 2 whole days- and Im hoping I can get some laundry done and meals stored so I dont feel so bad about them eating cereal every night.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Eugh I feel so discouraged today! My husband was such a great help to me the first month I was so sick. He cleaned and cooked when he got home- just generally did what I couldn't during the day. Well, when all of our stuff got messed up in Japan he started having to work long shifts- 12 hours, until 9pm. My children haven't had a home cooked meal in weeks, and my house is an eternal disaster.
> 
> The kids are leaving today for a 3 day vacation with friends. I know they need to have some fun, and Im excited for them. I will have NO KIDS for 2 whole days- and Im hoping I can get some laundry done and meals stored so I dont feel so bad about them eating cereal every night.

Girl I felt the same way we havent eaten at home in 4 weeks and if we did it was def. cereal or sandwiches. dont be so hard on yourself your house will not fully fall apart if you dont clean and the kids probably are not to upset about eating cereal :) I feel bad for you I was sick for 4 weeks and I thought I was going to die you have been sicker longer you poor girl :hugs: try to relax those days doing to much will surlymake you sick


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: in your moments of feeling well, try to throw together a soup or casserole in the crock-pot...feed the family half & freeze half of it. When you make something easy, like spaghetti...make double and freeze half. I'm trying to do this in anticipation of a BFP:haha: OR just a convenience when we're working on projects and I don't want to stop and make dinner. We try not to eat out AT ALL (except when we travel) ...it's so expensive for us with 2 teenagers and dh when eating out and plus, you just don't know what kind of crap is in the food:wacko:

Also, can't remember the ages of your kiddos..but it's pretty surprising what they can make! Have you ever made english muffin pizzas? Super easy and something the kids (and dh overseeing) can make...also when you're feeling well, make some muffin mixes (you can make these much healthier than store bought..google it if you don't have any recipes for this) and then your kids just add a few wet ingredients, scramble some eggs (or hard boil them)..maybe some fruit and that's a great dinner, too. (or breakfast, of course) My daughter is almost 9 and she loves to cook and does really well! I know she'll be a huge help if we ever get our BFP:winkwink:

Oops, forgot one more REALLY easy recipe that kids can make! Taco Soup! My favorite recipe comes from Hillbilly Housewife..have any of you been on this site? Here's the link ....https://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/crockpottacosoup.htm
oh! also, their "magic milkshakes" are GREAT! We make these all summer long:winkwink: https://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/magicmilkshakes.htm

I hope this *season* passes soon for you two:hugs:


----------



## Dash

The whole container of soft cheese and 3 cinnamon rolls I ate today tell me the end is in sight 

We usually eat all whole foods- I buy no preservatives or chemicals. Good stuff. Not lately, but I'm sure I will get back to it. With summer coming I know it will be easier to come across fresh things that sound good.

I will have to look at those sites, thanks Faith!


----------



## Mommabrown

:hi: Ladies! Well my Progesterone levels were good at an 8 and my FSH were at a 5 which is good. Feeling better after being on antibiotics. Anyone's cycle shift to longer or shorter after TR? FF says that i have a 33 day cycle after charting my cycle dates and I did O later than i thought. (Had a 28 day cycle before TR). It is all apart of getting to know my body i am sure. Well here is to trying in June. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> :hi: Ladies! Well my Progesterone levels were good at an 8 and my FSH were at a 5 which is good. Feeling better after being on antibiotics. Anyone's cycle shift to longer or shorter after TR? FF says that i have a 33 day cycle after charting my cycle dates and I did O later than i thought. (Had a 28 day cycle before TR). It is all apart of getting to know my body i am sure. Well here is to trying in June. :flower:

That's great that you had the testing done:thumbup: You can mark those two things off the list:)

I know many women have experienced messed-up cycles for several months following TR:wacko: MOST stories I've read are women with extra looooong cycles:( 

For the past 5 cycles since the TR, I've been 30-33 days, with O between CD18-19. This last cycle I o'd on CD 16 with a 28 day cycle:) I was thrilled about that! I think it was due to the Spirulina I started taking during that cycle. I had 30-33 day cycles even before the TR. (no idea when I ovulated back then, because I never checked:)

Looks like we're cycle buddies again:thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is having a safe and happy Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is having a safe and happy Memorial Day Weekend

Lissa: How are you feeling? Did AF leave???? Is you dh still heading our next week?

Herbie: How are you girl? Did you have betas done? I hope your little one is snuggling in a for a healthy 9 months:thumbup:

I have a question for you all...do any of you know of a natural approach..vitamin or herb that helps with early spotting during LP? My sister has been struggling with this...she has a 28 day cycle, but starts spotting around CD23:( Thanks for any info:hugs:

I hope you all are enjoying a long weekend:) We just celebrated my dd 9th birthday today with a *birthday tea* ...it was so fun! It was just all of us girls...my sisters and their little girls and my mom. It will be a special memory for sure:kiss:


----------



## herbie

hi everyone:flower:
yeah i"m doing fine:thumbup:
everything so good so far:happydance:
my midwife is going to book my scan for the week after next
so hopefully all will be ok:thumbup:
they"ve never done my bloods with any of my pregnancies, just a scan:nope:
let"s see some more BFPs girls!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

I hope everyone had a happy and safe memorial day.


----------



## mommax3

Herie love the tickers :)
We had a great weekend we got alot of outside work done, pool is open and getting alot of use :) I hope everyone had lots of fun over the holiday weekend :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello girls:hi:

Mommax3, great job on getting outdoor stuff done:) You must be feeling so much better..yeah:happydance:

Yeah! We have sunshine here!!!! We actually got another 6 inches of snow over the holiday weekend so we're thrilled to see sunshine and warmer weather today:thumbup: amaaaaazing how the weather affects the mood! I'm going to get sunflowers planted today!

Our holiday weekend was a lazy one with a bummer on Sunday morning...my 17 y.o. son cut his hand with a pocket knife ...actually cut 4 fingers but just the pinky needed stitches....trip to the ER $964:dohh::trouble: is that FREAKING crazy or what! 6 stitches...medicine to numb before stitching, and 2 knuckle bandages & 8 total other bandaids....they were gone from the house for 1 hour!!! Grrrr.....we don't have insurance that covers emergency stuff like this (self employment has it's down side) so it ended up being an expensive weekend:( I'm glad he was okay...we're revisiting *pocket knife safety* again with both boys:winkwink:

Today is day 5 of Maca:happydance: I hope it helps us get our baby:) I know it may take a couple of cycles to see results:flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello Ladies. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Thought i would drop in and see how everyone was feeling today! Faith boy do i know boys will be boys. Seems my two are always into something that they shouldn't be always looking for trouble it seems. lol Well hope that you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Dash

Sounds like you all had a good holiday weekend! We just relaxed and hung out with family. Had the first of many weekend parties which was a baby shower for my SIL. In the next few months I'm the Maid of zhonor in 2 weddings...which means bridal showers, dress shopping (for me, no fun pregnant) dinners, bachelorette parties....

I'm also my SIL's birth coach. So I think I will have plenty of things to keep me busy until I get too giant to be busy anymore. 

Waiting for everyone to ovulate is no fun. Haha. Good luck girls!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I am glad everyone had a good weekend. Faith that is a bummer. I am glad it wasn't more serious. We had a wonderful weekend. My Aunt is out from California. It has been great to see her. This is the first time since I was a baby. AMAZING to be around someone you actually connect with. She is a blast. Today is my hubbies 36 bday. So we celebrated yesterday with the whole family. Had a picnic and had a water Balloon fight. That was fun. Anyway. Gearing up to O I think. I will start testing tomorrow. Start Bding tonight... FUN FUN.. Bday bedroom fun. :) He will be here until Tuesday next week. So we should be good unless I O really early (which we would have missed) or Really late. Which would be a bummer. Knowing for sure when he is leaving should really help with the bding seems we know we wont be seeing each other for a few months. Gotta get enough to hold us over for a few months..LOL... Anyway. 
My oldest has his Clap out for 5th grade Friday. I can't believe my oldest is going to be in Middle School next year. Wow how time flies.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: Wow! You have a busy schedule ahead of you:flower: sounds like lots of fun, though;) 

Lissa: Enjoy every moment with dh....not seeing him for a few months?!:cry: eeek! Well, the kids will be out of school soon...you could just follow him around in your new rig:haha: I would be a mess without my dh:( You seem like a very strong woman and i'm sure you'll handle it all very well:thumbup: AND I'm sure you'll be making good use of Skype!!! (You do have that, right? If not, I would def. do it to keep the kids (and you) connected to Dad)

I hope everyone is hangin' in there! Do you think we'll ever hear from Tater again? I miss her:cry:


----------



## Dash

I hope we hear from her again! I do understand why she needed to break from the board, though.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello girls! I hope everyone is keeping busy and feeling good:hugs:

We're working in dh's studio..trying to get everything organized...so I haven't been on BnB as much as usual...(and yet I'm still surviving:haha:)


----------



## Mommabrown

:hi:Hello Ladies. It sure has been a beautiful week. Been pretty busy babysitting my niece and nephew this week along with my three children being out for summer vacation and gathering all i can for charity for Joplin,MO tornado victims ... so that has kept my mind pretty occupied. Makes me value everything i have after seeing everything that has happened to them. Seems like the board is pretty quiet. This month AF was very light and not as bad as last month. Hoping that is a good sign that my dear ol body is getting back to normal. I hope you all have a wonderful and blessed day!:flower:


----------



## Dash

Everyone MUST be busy! I can tell some of you are having summer, lol. We are not quite yet.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought I would stop by and let you ladies know that I lost my baby girl last Monday at 20 weeks and 4 days. She was healthy but the hemmorage that I had hide behide the placenta and formed blood clots. The clots made the placenta erupt.Making no oxygen,blood and nutrience getting to my angel baby. I miss and love her so much.


----------



## Dash

TTC- you were really on my mind for the last few days. I was going to stop by your profile and see how you were doing. Your family is in my prayers- Im so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:nope:TTC I am so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your family:cry: I have thought of you often and wondered how you've been. I'm so very sorry for your loss:cry: ((((hugs))))


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would stop by and let you ladies know that I lost my baby girl last Monday at 20 weeks and 4 days. She was healthy but the hemmorage that I had hide behide the placenta and formed blood clots. The clots made the placenta erupt.Making no oxygen,blood and nutrience getting to my angel baby. I miss and love her so much.

:cry: oh hun im soooo sorry you lost your lil baby girl :cry: I could not imagine the pain you must be feeling, you are in my prayers:hugs: Beautiful name :)


----------



## herbie

so so sorry hunni:cry::cry:
look after each other and take care :cry:
i too lost my lil man at 19 weeks on 1/1/11 so really know the pain your going through right now:cry:


----------



## Dash

LADIES! i miss you guys, get to talking again!


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. I have been MIA because I have been out of town. MY Aunt came who I had never met. We took off looking for long lost family members that have passed away. We found tons of family and at the same time we got to know each other. It was an amazing trip. I took my daughter with us. So we had girl time. We ended up in St. Louis on Thursday night. We went to the arch. Walked all over St. Louis it was fun. We then went to Southern Missouri. We had a family reunion and then came home. My wonderful husband drove the boys down there Friday night. And ladies I have to say I think that was the best idea. Becuase we missed each other and it was O time. So We did lots of bding. Came home last night. The whole time my fibromyalgia was acting up. So I came home and took some pain meds and passed out. I love my heating pad when it happens. So I got a ++ test yesterday and on Saturday I had tons of eggwhite with a twinge of red in it. I haven't had that since last summer. So I know it was a strong O. I really think that I O'd Saturday but it was so hot out that I kept drinking water so my test was dark but still not dark enough to say it was +++ on Saturday. Yesterday I was dry. Then my test this morning was -- So we shall see. 
TTC I am so sorry for your loss. 
As for Tater I am not sure if she will be coming back. I know she has been very busy. And she has been enjoying the warm weather. 
My hubby is supposed to leave on Friday so I am sure these days are going to go fast. How is everyone?


----------



## mommax3

I have been busy adn sick lately sorry I havent been on to much. This weekend were going camping so today im going to do some shopping to get ready :) then monday morning is my 12 week us I was going to bring the kids but I had a dream that I did bring them and the dr. saw that the baby wasnt moving and I was totally freaked out and had al the kids and it was just a mess soooo I decided not to bring them and i will let them come when i find out the sex :) im sure everything is fine with the baby I just let that dream get the best of me!!! damn crazy preggo deams! 
Dash is your ms gone yet? you must have a nice bump going on I cant wait to have a real bump that looks like im preggo and not a fat ass!
Faith and sweets how do ou guys feel about this cycle?
cdn how are you doing lady?
herbie how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Dash

Momma- there is hope, my MS isnt GONE but it has subsided a lot. I usually only get to feeling bad later in the day. Ive noticed for me tired=sick. 

My muscles are SHOT. I feel like Ive got baby falling out of everywhere! I never toned back up my core before getting pregnant (from the TR distention) and everything is just...falling out of places. Lol. Not to mention I had some extra cushion on my tummy anyways. I look way more pregnant than I am. Its almost embarrassing sometimes to say I'm due in November because I look so big! I also noticed my pelvic floor is weaker- Im feeling the baby LOW down in there, sometimes so low it scares the shit out of me.

Lissa glad you had an awesome time! Im envious, a vacation sounds SO nice right now!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Ladies:)

Much like the rest of ya, I've been really busy, too:wacko: 

I'm waiting to O...neg test yest. which means I won't be Oing on CD16 like last cycle...but probably back to my usual CD18 or 19..boooo:( Anyway, I've had lots of CM...some tinged with pink or brown...yest was EW so I KNOW O time is right around the corner. I plan to test again this afternoon. I usually alternate sides and this cycle I *should* be Oing on the right BUT I've been having strong pains on the left again. :shrug:

Maca is going well:) I've been taking 2000mg daily (2 w/breakfast, 2/w lunch) and so far, no insomnia issues. I know this is a common side effect of Maca. Dh is taking the same amount as well. I *hope* this gives us the boost we need:winkwink: not sure how much affect it will have for this cycle since I didn't start it at the beginning. Time will tell:flower:

We're having BEAUTIFUL weather:happydance: and for some reason, the days seem busier when the weather is so nice:shrug: strange.

CDN: How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?

Lissa: Sounds like you had a memorable trip:thumbup: I hope you and DH caught the egg before he takes off:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Dash you will have to post a pic I would love to see your big baby bumP :) im glad your feeling better hopefully it doesnt last the whole pregnancy, ]
Faith macca root what does that do again? lots of cm thats a great sign Ihope you guys catch that egg this month im reall routing for you!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

:happydance:wow Momma it feels like you were just finding out you were prego. Now you are 10 weeks. I can't believe it. 
I am feeling pretty positive about us catching it this month only because my hubby and I hadn't seen each other in 3 days and when we saw each other it wasn't about TTC it was about how much we missed each other. I can only imagine afte 3 months of not seeing each other. That will be so hard but amazing the night he gets home.. :):sex: lol Hoping we will get it this month so I am not so down. As we have talked about not trying anymore after August. He has actually said he has thought about getting tied when he comes home if we haven't gotten pg yet. As our youngest starts school in August. So we will see. I am hoping he gets placed somewhere close so that I can go and see him. Our 10 yr wedding anniversary is July 3rd. I told him if he is within 10 hours I will drive there.


----------



## mommax3

sweets I really hope you caught it there is nothing like bding when your in it for love and not just baby making I really think it makes a difference :) wow your willing to drive 10 hours you go girl thats dedication!!! you did not go through all this stress to end in him getting fixed you have had such a journey I need you to end it with a baby lol and you can tell him I said "I need " im sure he will thnk im nuts lmao I will keep my fx for your bfp this month


----------



## Dash

I agree- you did all this for a reason! It would suck to make a big decision like that again and end up regretting it.


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes it would. I really hope we got it. If not I will be Oing the day before my anniversary. Also we were informed yesterday evening that they are not sure now if he is going to be getting this job. It is very frusterating. We were ready to close it up say we were done, and the same day we went to sell we got this call. Now it has been a month at first it was supposed to be the end of May then the first week in June then the 13th now maybe July. We have a family to feed and a house to pay for. What killed me was I called this lady yesterday about 10. and she said she was so busy. Then when she called me back she said she didn't have anything. And all she works on is walmart projects.. So to me it makes no sense. So Kevin and I talked and starting monday he is going to go and look for a job here in Columbus. If this lady wasn't in California I would kick her in the butt. Anyway thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## cdnmom11

Hi ladies. Wow, feels like I've been gone forever. Looks like there is some sad news and some good news all around. I will have to take some time to go back and read the posts thoroughly and respond. It's been pretty crazy here with the end of the year recitals, musicals and fine arts concerts. Something everynight, it's nuts! I've been kind of avoiding the whole ttc discussions because I am feeling so lost. My m/c was 3.5 weeks ago. My last beta was last week and it was 97 so that was surprising. My bbs are on fire! Huge, swollen and soooooo sore. Went to my RE yesterday as he wanted to see if I still had tissue in my uterus. Uterus was all clear but he said I had a cyst on both ovaries. He said "that's weird, I don't remember seeing these on your last u/s report". I know they didn't see a cyst on the last u/s because I specfically asked because I had tenderness that almost felt like it must be a cyst. This was at the hospital so I can't be 100% sure they didn't see one and just didn't include it on the report but I'm pretty sure. He said typically the cysts are indicitive of ovulation but that would be unlikely with hcg in my body. I really feel like I o'd about 10 days ago but he says doubtful. I only have been randomly temping but keep giving up because my heart just isn't in it. Though, my temps do appear to be higher and similar to my after O temps. He suggested I could take these vaginal suppositories that would bring on my period and he prescribed them for me. I asked him if there was any chance I could have conceived again and that's why my symptoms are so strong. He said it's possible but unlikely but if I wanted to wait to take the meds, he's ok with that, just in case. I know I'm just grasping here but what could be going on? I read the care sheet for the meds and they are specifically for bringing on a m/c in early pregnancy. Why would I take these if I already miscarried and there is no residual tissue in my uterus? I do want to stop feeling pregnant but am scared to take anything. I did take an ic yesterday and it was still positive. I just don't know what to do.....


----------



## cdnmom11

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would stop by and let you ladies know that I lost my baby girl last Monday at 20 weeks and 4 days. She was healthy but the hemmorage that I had hide behide the placenta and formed blood clots. The clots made the placenta erupt.Making no oxygen,blood and nutrience getting to my angel baby. I miss and love her so much.

Oh sweetie, how totally and utterly devestating. I am so sorry for the loss of your baby girl. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Yes it would. I really hope we got it. If not I will be Oing the day before my anniversary. Also we were informed yesterday evening that they are not sure now if he is going to be getting this job. It is very frusterating. We were ready to close it up say we were done, and the same day we went to sell we got this call. Now it has been a month at first it was supposed to be the end of May then the first week in June then the 13th now maybe July. We have a family to feed and a house to pay for. What killed me was I called this lady yesterday about 10. and she said she was so busy. Then when she called me back she said she didn't have anything. And all she works on is walmart projects.. So to me it makes no sense. So Kevin and I talked and starting monday he is going to go and look for a job here in Columbus. If this lady wasn't in California I would kick her in the butt. Anyway thanks for letting me vent.

Muffin, self employment sucks! My dh owns his own business and it's always feast or famine. Things have been pretty slow for him too and I feel like I'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop. Fingers crossed that this job pans out.


----------



## cdnmom11

mommax3 said:


> I have been busy adn sick lately sorry I havent been on to much. This weekend were going camping so today im going to do some shopping to get ready :) then monday morning is my 12 week us I was going to bring the kids but I had a dream that I did bring them and the dr. saw that the baby wasnt moving and I was totally freaked out and had al the kids and it was just a mess soooo I decided not to bring them and i will let them come when i find out the sex :) im sure everything is fine with the baby I just let that dream get the best of me!!! damn crazy preggo deams!
> Dash is your ms gone yet? you must have a nice bump going on I cant wait to have a real bump that looks like im preggo and not a fat ass!
> Faith and sweets how do ou guys feel about this cycle?
> cdn how are you doing lady?
> herbie how is your pregnancy going?

12 weeks? OMG, the time is really flying Momma! I'm so excited to hear about your scan. It will be awesome. Pictures please!


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Momma- there is hope, my MS isnt GONE but it has subsided a lot. I usually only get to feeling bad later in the day. Ive noticed for me tired=sick.
> 
> My muscles are SHOT. I feel like Ive got baby falling out of everywhere! I never toned back up my core before getting pregnant (from the TR distention) and everything is just...falling out of places. Lol. Not to mention I had some extra cushion on my tummy anyways. I look way more pregnant than I am. Its almost embarrassing sometimes to say I'm due in November because I look so big! I also noticed my pelvic floor is weaker- Im feeling the baby LOW down in there, sometimes so low it scares the shit out of me.
> 
> Lissa glad you had an awesome time! Im envious, a vacation sounds SO nice right now!

I bet you look adorable with your baby bump. Just throw on a sundress and let it all hang out. I would love to see pics of your tummy. I love pregnant bumps! Hugs:)


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> Much like the rest of ya, I've been really busy, too:wacko:
> 
> I'm waiting to O...neg test yest. which means I won't be Oing on CD16 like last cycle...but probably back to my usual CD18 or 19..boooo:( Anyway, I've had lots of CM...some tinged with pink or brown...yest was EW so I KNOW O time is right around the corner. I plan to test again this afternoon. I usually alternate sides and this cycle I *should* be Oing on the right BUT I've been having strong pains on the left again. :shrug:
> 
> Maca is going well:) I've been taking 2000mg daily (2 w/breakfast, 2/w lunch) and so far, no insomnia issues. I know this is a common side effect of Maca. Dh is taking the same amount as well. I *hope* this gives us the boost we need:winkwink: not sure how much affect it will have for this cycle since I didn't start it at the beginning. Time will tell:flower:
> 
> We're having BEAUTIFUL weather:happydance: and for some reason, the days seem busier when the weather is so nice:shrug: strange.
> 
> CDN: How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Lissa: Sounds like you had a memorable trip:thumbup: I hope you and DH caught the egg before he takes off:hugs:

Hi Faith. Waiting to O seems to be harder and harder each month. I hate that you have to wait so long but I bet you will get a nice juicy egg and it will all be worth it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dash

CDN sorry your still having struggles :( Sometimes it takes over a month for the hormones to go down after a MC- I sure hope it works itself out for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

CDN: It's good to see you back:hugs: I can completely understand your hesitancy in taking the meds. There's probably no harm in waiting a little longer to take them and see what happens in the meantime. I'm sorry things are upside down for you right now:cry:

Lissa: This whole situation could end up being a blessing in disguise. How maddning that these people would string you along and then drop the ball. It would seem ideal if your hubby could get work locally so you could be together as a family rather than having him on the road. I hope you get some firm answers ASAP so you can have closure one way or another:hugs:

Afm, I got a smiley on the opk this am:happydance: we skipped bd'ing last night..dh wonders if we should do a *nap* time today, but I know if we do that, we won't likely bd tonight. What do you suppose? I did an opk last night before going to bed (11:45pm) and it was negative, but looking really close, so my surge obviously started sometime between midnight and 6:30am this morning. How long does it actaully take those swimmers to get in there? I hate to ovulate and not have those little guys waiting:haha: but I would rather bd tonight and have 7 or 8 hours to keep everything in there. Not sure what to do. Too bad opks can't tell us the EXACT time the egg will be released:dohh:


----------



## Dash

Faith- just think about the fact that some people have sex ONCE and get pg. Just do it when you can, lol. Im sure if its meant to be it will happen!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

You're right Dash:) Once is all it takes:wacko: We'll see what happens:thumbup: I agree, if it's meant to be this cycle, then it will happen:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

I agree with Dash. but I know that is easier said then done. I stress about the same things. If you did it last night then you should be ok. For some reason we almost always miss the day I O. And we have gotten it 2 times. So I think you will be ok.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. I have a ?, I had a test that was +++ this last sunday. )OPK). but I usually get more then one day of +++ tests. So I kept on testing. I am still getting lines that are farely dark. Not dark enough to be +++ but pretty dark. Any ideas on what could be going on. My Hubby and I are just going to try to keep bding for another 2 or 3 days just to be safe.


----------



## Dash

Was the pos with FMU? 

I have no idea...I only used them for 2 months. Mine were always almost positive before my actual positive, then the pos looked just barely different from the rest. But they pos usually goes away after the surge, right?


----------



## Dash

I have my 16 week appt tomorrow! I have TWO ultrasounds also- one or cervical length check by my doc, and one to check a cyst on my ovary. SO if everybody could cross their fingers and say a few prayers that they will look between this babies legs I would LOVE THAT!


----------



## mommax3

sweets I hated those kinds of opks i always used the smiley face ones lol I would say your plan is a good one bed for the next 2 days and keep peeing on them to see what they say. them damn opks I boycotted them the month before We conceived because they were stressing me out!
Dash oh I will def. pray that the baby is cooperating good luck!!!!


----------



## Dash

Yeah, go with the smiley face OPK's! So much easier...

Momma Im worried more about the doctor cooperating! Last time I had an appt at 16 weeks and he said he didnt feel comfortable doing it since he just started working the in-office ultrasound and was only specifically trained to do cervical length. That was years ago...so...


----------



## mommax3

Good luck today das hopefully the dr. is'nt to much of a pain in the butt!!!!! I really hope we get to hear what team your on :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Luck today dash. Hope you can upload some pics


----------



## Dash

thanks guys! I have the hardest time uploading pix- I think its Firefox. I took a belly pic to post the other day and it downloaded but got lost somewhere...

Im hoping hoping hoping when they look in there today the baby just does the splits. Haha.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, how exciting:happydance: are you leaning one way or another as to what it is?


----------



## mommax3

Dash where are you im waiting!!!!lol


----------



## Dash

Its a girl! And everything looks awesome :) 

DH insisted it was a boy, even though I told him I had very few feelings but the ones I had leaned towards girl.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash: Congrats to you and DH:pink: team pink is good:winkwink: Glad everything looks good with her. So, now the name selection begins:)


----------



## mommax3

:happydance:


Dash said:


> Its a girl! And everything looks awesome :)
> 
> DH insisted it was a boy, even though I told him I had very few feelings but the ones I had leaned towards girl.

:happydance: yay congrats :pink: team it is :) thats so exciting!!!!!! now the fun stuff like shopping and name picking out.
I have a feeling im having a girl too! that would be cool!


----------



## Dash

Oh yes...we had names before I even had my reversal. BUT, everyone hates our girls name because it is VERY old fashioned. When my son gets home from school he is going to be SO mad! He wanted another brother...he has 3 sisters already and feels really outnumbered.

Momma, your next!


----------



## sweetlissa

AWWW. congrats on the baby girl. What is the name going to be. ???


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok ladies. I hope you all are sitting down. I have some bad news. I am scared, heartbroken, and at a loss for what to do. I have been sick for about a month. I haven't really said anything on here. As it would come and go and the pain would come and go. Well finally I couldn't take it anymore. So I went to the doc. He did a Ct SCAN. of my whole chest and sholders. As I had open heart surgery when I was young. He thought it could have something to do with the wires in my chest. Or a pulled muscle. Something along one of those 2 lines. Well turns out after doing 4 different lung tests and the ct. I have 2 spots in my left lower lung. I am only 30 and looking at a very good possiblility of lung cancer. I was told when I was little that my lungs were severly damaged because of my heart problem. I was told that my impure blood would sit in my lungs and was not being pushed out because there wasn't enough to push it out. Anyway so I am now on 2 different puffers my lungs are aged to a 96 yr old according to all the tests. Which just makes me feel really good about myself. My husband wont let me get upset about it. I think because he is scared and he doesn't want to show it. My doc said right now is not the right time for a baby and to stop TTC after this cycle. As I am looking at being on some very heavy meds. He gave me vicodin and diazapam ( not sure if I spelled those right). He said to take them if I have to. So for now I have to wait 6 months for another CT to see if they are growing or what is going on, unless things get worse. 
So for me I believe God works in mysterious ways. We didn't get the Walmart account so my hubby is home and looking for a job that will at most have him gone over night and home the next day. We haven't told the kids yet, not sure if I am going to. I hope you gilrs dont mind if I still stop in and say Hi. Heck I might stop by everyday. I love looking and reading what you all have to say.


----------



## Dash

Oh Lissa! You will be in my prayers, all the time. Im so sorry your having struggles like this at such a young age. I really hope i ends up being nothing worse. 

Your strong, and you can get through this!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh, Lissa:( I'm so sorry! I can completely understand your being scared. I agree, God does work in mysterious ways. Our ways are not always His ways but He sees the big picture and knows best. We just have to trust Him in all things.

Our family prays together every evening during our family devotion time and I want you to know that we will pray diligently for your healing:thumbup::hugs: Although MUCH easier said than done, try not to worry:hugs:

Please stay with us here, we are all at different points in our lives and I think we can support each other in more than TTC:kiss:


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Ok ladies. I hope you all are sitting down. I have some bad news. I am scared, heartbroken, and at a loss for what to do. I have been sick for about a month. I haven't really said anything on here. As it would come and go and the pain would come and go. Well finally I couldn't take it anymore. So I went to the doc. He did a Ct SCAN. of my whole chest and sholders. As I had open heart surgery when I was young. He thought it could have something to do with the wires in my chest. Or a pulled muscle. Something along one of those 2 lines. Well turns out after doing 4 different lung tests and the ct. I have 2 spots in my left lower lung. I am only 30 and looking at a very good possiblility of lung cancer. I was told when I was little that my lungs were severly damaged because of my heart problem. I was told that my impure blood would sit in my lungs and was not being pushed out because there wasn't enough to push it out. Anyway so I am now on 2 different puffers my lungs are aged to a 96 yr old according to all the tests. Which just makes me feel really good about myself. My husband wont let me get upset about it. I think because he is scared and he doesn't want to show it. My doc said right now is not the right time for a baby and to stop TTC after this cycle. As I am looking at being on some very heavy meds. He gave me vicodin and diazapam ( not sure if I spelled those right). He said to take them if I have to. So for now I have to wait 6 months for another CT to see if they are growing or what is going on, unless things get worse.
> So for me I believe God works in mysterious ways. We didn't get the Walmart account so my hubby is home and looking for a job that will at most have him gone over night and home the next day. We haven't told the kids yet, not sure if I am going to. I hope you gilrs dont mind if I still stop in and say Hi. Heck I might stop by everyday. I love looking and reading what you all have to say.

Oh sweets im soooo sorry :cry: what a horrible thing to deal with at such a young age I pray that your great pma and wonderful family along with gods help get you through this!!!! I hope you keep coming to this thread to update us and just share the good things of life :) lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi, I am a newbie here I had my tubal reversal on May 13,2011 I was told to wait two months b4 ttc time seems to be passing by slowly. Any who baby dust to all and good luck ttc.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzladyk said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here I had my tubal reversal on May 13,2011 I was told to wait two months b4 ttc time seems to be passing by slowly. Any who baby dust to all and good luck ttc.

Welcome:hugs: we love to have new TR sisters join us. We're all at different places of the TTC journey:) Feel free to ask questions or vent or whatever:flower:

I hope you get your little miracle in a short time:winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Welcome MZladyk


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies for supporting me. This has been a heck of an emotional rollarcoaster. I finally got my hubby to say something last night. It was only 1 sentence but its progress. He said something about me out living him and I shouldn't worry. And he left it at that. I am going to start working on a will and all that. So hard to think about. But I love my kids and I want them to know that. I finally told my girlfriend last night and she cried. Right now I am trying to enjoy every minute I can with the kids. I guess you never know the things you take for granted until it comes down to it. My biggest fear is something happening and my youngest not remembering me. I know this sounds horrible but it is what I am facing right now. This next 6 months is going to be so hard. I just pray that these spots don't grow and that everything is fine. Using the puffers has really helped. The pain is better, at times it seems to be gone. The albuteral puffer makes me feel like my heart is racing. But other then that it is all good.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I truly admire your strength. It's amazing how quickly ANY of our lives can change...you're right, we should all enjoy each day. We never know what tomorrow will bring. I truly believe you will overcome this! Don't lose hope!:kiss:


----------



## Mommabrown

Dash- Congrats on the BABY GIRL! WOOOHOOO! 

Lissa- Wow hun. Hope that everything works out well for you and that the spots do clear up. Praying for you and your family. 

Welcome MzLady I am a newbie to really had mine done in March! Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Dash

Welcome Mzlady- I waited also. It was the longest few months of my life! 

Lissa- was just praying for you today...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie & CDN, how are you ladies doing?

Just thinking about you today:flower:


----------



## herbie

so sorry Lisa:cry:i lost mt dad to lung cancer so know what you and your family are going through :cry:
Dash- congrats on your little girl!!!
had my scan on friday and beanie is in the right place and all is ok


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie: Great news on the scan:thumbup:

Lissa: I just wanted to mention, as I was thinking about you yesterday. Are you seeing a really good, reputable doctor? Are you getting a second opinion? Is this the same dr. that neglected to find the ectopic? I just hope your getting the VERY BEST care and diagnosis.:hugs:


----------



## Mzladyk

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I am counting down my days.

Lissa my prayers are with you and your family stay positive it means the world to your kids and hubby

Dash congrats on the DD but can you send some blue baby dust my way!

I have been trying to read all the threads to catch up but I need a notebook to keep track and take notes... Lol

I didn't have to use OPK's, soy, clomid or anything to conceive my three girls it just seems to be overwhelming, then I wonder are my tube lengths good or have they closed due to scar tissue during the healing process I think I am going to drive myself crazy.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzladyk said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! I am counting down my days.
> 
> Lissa my prayers are with you and your family stay positive it means the world to your kids and hubby
> 
> Dash congrats on the DD but can you send some blue baby dust my way!
> 
> I have been trying to read all the threads to catch up but I need a notebook to keep track and take notes... Lol
> 
> I didn't have to use OPK's, soy, clomid or anything to conceive my three girls it just seems to be overwhelming, then I wonder are my tube lengths good or have they closed due to scar tissue during the healing process I think I am going to drive myself crazy.

What are your tube lengths? Yes, I know exactly how you feel about the possibility of closed tubes:nope: I PRAY that is not the case for any of us here:thumbup: I know the only way to check is HSG...if no BFP by my 1 year TR ann. I will probably schedule to have one done:( I reaaaaallly don't want to..and hope I will get our little miracle before that. As you mentioned, I didn't have to take anything to increase fertility before tubal ligation either...boy how we took that for granted:wacko: I'm currently 3 weeks into Maca, and about 6 weeks into Spirulina...as well as Mama's Red Raspberry Brew (tea) and my prenatal, of course. Oh, also I take something that has horsetail/sawgrass in it as that is supposed to help rid the body of internal scar tissue:thumbup: I talked with a lady who has had 2 TR babies and swears by it after an ectopic which revealed lots of scar tissue in one of her tubes..she took this herb and has since conceived both TR babies on that side and dr. said she has NO scarring anywhere..even after several C-sections:thumbup: figured it can't hurt to take that, too:) I'm anxious for you to hop on the TTC wagon with us:) 

If you don't mind my asking, how many years young are you?


----------



## mommax3

Welcome to the new lady :) 
sweets I cant stop thinking about you either! you truly are a strong woman and I just know you will be ok :) 
Herbie Im soooo happy your lil bean is in the right spot!!! and wow might I add your moving right along is it just me or does everyone elses pregnancies move sooo quick?!
i have my scan in the am I cant wait!!!!! will post pics :)


----------



## mommax3

Faith hey girl how is the macca treating you?


----------



## Dash

Yes Momma- your pregnancy seems to be going WAY faster than mine. Haha. I seriously feel that way!


----------



## Mzladyk

Fatih,
Now you have given me more information to research, I am not sure of my tube lengths I guess I should call and find out. I am 32 years young and my DH is 34. What about you how long have you been ttc? How long ago was your TR?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzladyk said:


> Fatih,
> Now you have given me more information to research, I am not sure of my tube lengths I guess I should call and find out. I am 32 years young and my DH is 34. What about you how long have you been ttc? How long ago was your TR?

:winkwink: Don't feel overwhelmed and by all means, you may not need anything I'm taking. Our dear friend, Dash, here, waited 3 months to TTC per dr.'s orders and got preggers her first month of trying:happydance: lucky gal:) She didn't take all these crazy supplements or temp. Ya just never know!
Anyway, I had my TR 11/12/10..this is our 6 month of trying:thumbup: I have to admit, I didn't think it would take this long, BUT I also realize that I knew nothing about my body prior to the TR:haha: I had no idea that I'm not a standard " O on cd14" gal, but rather cd18 or 19. Dh and I are both 36, we have 3 dc (ds17,ds13,dd9) and made the terrible mistake of a TL at the birth of our last baby :cry: BIGGEST regret of my life so far:( Doctors should not allow women to make such a HUGE decision when they're all messed up with hormones and just giving birth:nope: I think there should be a 3 month waiting period:) 

Knowing your tube length is a big deal really;) Just always an interesting tid bit! Where did yuo have your TR done? What are the ages of your other children? :flower:


----------



## herbie

good luck today momma:hugs:
hope all goes well at your scan:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Herbie: Great news on the scan:thumbup:
> 
> Lissa: I just wanted to mention, as I was thinking about you yesterday. Are you seeing a really good, reputable doctor? Are you getting a second opinion? Is this the same dr. that neglected to find the ectopic? I just hope your getting the VERY BEST care and diagnosis.:hugs:

Good morning, I have been seeing my family doc. I see the pulmanologist (not sure if I spelled that right) the 26th My family doc has alwasy been very proactive. Heck he stuck me in the hospital over night because he knew it was the only way my insurance would pay for the tests I needed. And I didn't even have to tell him that. LOL.. After I see the pulmanologist I will know more. If I don't like him I will get another opinion. The doc who missed the ectopic was my OB/GYN doc... WAS!!!!!! I just can't believe I have to wait 6 months before I can find out for sure. This is going to be the longest 6 months ever. Thank you for thinking of me


----------



## sweetlissa

Can't wait to see the pics momma :)


----------



## cdnmom11

Dash said:


> Its a girl! And everything looks awesome :)
> 
> DH insisted it was a boy, even though I told him I had very few feelings but the ones I had leaned towards girl.

Congratulations!!


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Ok ladies. I hope you all are sitting down. I have some bad news. I am scared, heartbroken, and at a loss for what to do. I have been sick for about a month. I haven't really said anything on here. As it would come and go and the pain would come and go. Well finally I couldn't take it anymore. So I went to the doc. He did a Ct SCAN. of my whole chest and sholders. As I had open heart surgery when I was young. He thought it could have something to do with the wires in my chest. Or a pulled muscle. Something along one of those 2 lines. Well turns out after doing 4 different lung tests and the ct. I have 2 spots in my left lower lung. I am only 30 and looking at a very good possiblility of lung cancer. I was told when I was little that my lungs were severly damaged because of my heart problem. I was told that my impure blood would sit in my lungs and was not being pushed out because there wasn't enough to push it out. Anyway so I am now on 2 different puffers my lungs are aged to a 96 yr old according to all the tests. Which just makes me feel really good about myself. My husband wont let me get upset about it. I think because he is scared and he doesn't want to show it. My doc said right now is not the right time for a baby and to stop TTC after this cycle. As I am looking at being on some very heavy meds. He gave me vicodin and diazapam ( not sure if I spelled those right). He said to take them if I have to. So for now I have to wait 6 months for another CT to see if they are growing or what is going on, unless things get worse.
> So for me I believe God works in mysterious ways. We didn't get the Walmart account so my hubby is home and looking for a job that will at most have him gone over night and home the next day. We haven't told the kids yet, not sure if I am going to. I hope you gilrs dont mind if I still stop in and say Hi. Heck I might stop by everyday. I love looking and reading what you all have to say.

Holy sh#$ Lissa! I don't even know what to say except I am so sorry muffin. I will say that waiting six months to find out if you have lung cancer is the most awful thing I have ever heard and complete crap. You need to go back and stomp your feet for some answers right now. How are you supposed to live your life not knowing if you have it? If you do have cancer, you need to start treatment immediately, not in six months. Please, please tell me you can get a second or third opinion. Do not wait. I am here for you anytime...please let me know if you need anything and I will pray and pray for you. V.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

cdnmom11 said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. I hope you all are sitting down. I have some bad news. I am scared, heartbroken, and at a loss for what to do. I have been sick for about a month. I haven't really said anything on here. As it would come and go and the pain would come and go. Well finally I couldn't take it anymore. So I went to the doc. He did a Ct SCAN. of my whole chest and sholders. As I had open heart surgery when I was young. He thought it could have something to do with the wires in my chest. Or a pulled muscle. Something along one of those 2 lines. Well turns out after doing 4 different lung tests and the ct. I have 2 spots in my left lower lung. I am only 30 and looking at a very good possiblility of lung cancer. I was told when I was little that my lungs were severly damaged because of my heart problem. I was told that my impure blood would sit in my lungs and was not being pushed out because there wasn't enough to push it out. Anyway so I am now on 2 different puffers my lungs are aged to a 96 yr old according to all the tests. Which just makes me feel really good about myself. My husband wont let me get upset about it. I think because he is scared and he doesn't want to show it. My doc said right now is not the right time for a baby and to stop TTC after this cycle. As I am looking at being on some very heavy meds. He gave me vicodin and diazapam ( not sure if I spelled those right). He said to take them if I have to. So for now I have to wait 6 months for another CT to see if they are growing or what is going on, unless things get worse.
> So for me I believe God works in mysterious ways. We didn't get the Walmart account so my hubby is home and looking for a job that will at most have him gone over night and home the next day. We haven't told the kids yet, not sure if I am going to. I hope you gilrs dont mind if I still stop in and say Hi. Heck I might stop by everyday. I love looking and reading what you all have to say.
> 
> Holy sh#$ Lissa! I don't even know what to say except I am so sorry muffin. I will say that waiting six months to find out if you have lung cancer is the most awful thing I have ever heard and complete crap. You need to go back and stomp your feet for some answers right now. How are you supposed to live your life not knowing if you have it? If you do have cancer, you need to start treatment immediately, not in six months. Please, please tell me you can get a second or third opinion. Do not wait. I am here for you anytime...please let me know if you need anything and I will pray and pray for you. V.Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly Lissa!!! WHY WOULD THEY MAKE YOU WAIT FOR 6 MONTHS! My grandfather had lung cancer back in 1981 and they diagnosed it right away! Why would they take the chance of it spreading for the next 6 months if it is indeed cancer? :hugs: Like CDN said, BE PUSHY! You are so young, with another 60+ years ahead and 3 little kids (plus TR babies;)...you can't let them play games with you:nope:


----------



## Dash

Morning ladies! 

Good luck today, Momma! Cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## mommax3

girls it went great today!! my baby is soooo active it was using my uterus as a trampoline the whole time lol The hearbeat was 145 and thats about what dd was so im thinking girl :) I will post some pics later right now im tring to get some much needed cleaning done.


----------



## mommax3

ok check out my avitar :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance::dance: Great news and such a sweet photo:hugs: so happy everything is going smoothly for you:flower:


----------



## Mzladyk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mzladyk said:
> 
> 
> Fatih,
> Now you have given me more information to research, I am not sure of my tube lengths I guess I should call and find out. I am 32 years young and my DH is 34. What about you how long have you been ttc? How long ago was your TR?
> 
> :winkwink: Don't feel overwhelmed and by all means, you may not need anything I'm taking. Our dear friend, Dash, here, waited 3 months to TTC per dr.'s orders and got preggers her first month of trying:happydance: lucky gal:) She didn't take all these crazy supplements or temp. Ya just never know!
> Anyway, I had my TR 11/12/10..this is our 6 month of trying:thumbup: I have to admit, I didn't think it would take this long, BUT I also realize that I knew nothing about my body prior to the TR:haha: I had no idea that I'm not a standard " O on cd14" gal, but rather cd18 or 19. Dh and I are both 36, we have 3 dc (ds17,ds13,dd9) and made the terrible mistake of a TL at the birth of our last baby :cry: BIGGEST regret of my life so far:( Doctors should not allow women to make such a HUGE decision when they're all messed up with hormones and just giving birth:nope: I think there should be a 3 month waiting period:)
> 
> Knowing your tube length is a big deal really;) Just always an interesting tid bit! Where did yuo have your TR done? What are the ages of your other children? :flower:Click to expand...

My doctor advised me to wait two cycles before ttc next week will be my second cycle so hopefully July is my month. This first go round I am going to try the NTNP approach and just try to get a overall feel for my body. Even though my tubes were tied I was still on BC to regulate my cycles over the last year or so they had become horrible. Who knew I would get my tubes tied and still need BC :nope:. I have three girls ages 13, 11, and 8 we didn't tell them about the TR just in case things don't go as planned I won't have to deal with their disappointment in addition to mine. I totally agree with you a 3 month wait should be mandatory when having a TL after giving birth you are no condition to make a sound decision. Two weeks after my last child was born I was mad at myself for making such a dumb decision. I knew in my heart that I would one day want to have another child. How do you manage to take so many supplements are doing half in the morning half and night?? It seems like a lot but I would be willing to take whatever I need to conceive just wondering how you manage it all.:blush:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MzladyK: Sounds like you have a good plan:thumbup: Yeah, that's crazy that you have to be on BC even with tied tubes. I've read of many women going on BC to regulate their cycles. Have your cycles always been a mess or just since TL?

I do split the supplements into morning/noon/night:) Very do-able:winkwink:

Crazy thing with my cycle again this month..I spotted at 5dpo AGAIN?!:shrug: This happend last cycle on 5dpo too...isn't that weird? Last month I was really hoping it was impantation bleeding, but knowing how that cycle turned out, I was like...hmmm, this again...not getting excited. But thought it was strange. Oh, how complex our bodies are:dohh:

So, you have little girls:) Hoping for a baby boy this time around, I'll bet:hugs:
You are wise in not telling your dc about the TR...how did you manage the recovery without them knowing? Wow! you're good:haha: It's strange to have my teenage sons asking me if I'm pregnant yet:wacko: In fact, about 2 weeks ago we told the kids we need to have a family meeting and my 13y.o. was like "alright! here, let me close the windows so no one will hear us scream..":rofl:...poor kid was disappointed when it turned out to be just some new family policies:haha: 

I hope you get preggers straight away!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

I agree with the postpartum wait. I also knew within weeks I had made a mistake. 

The doctor I see has a lot of interns who work for him, who do my intake at every appointment before he comes in and sees me- one of the female interns I have seen a few times. She told me last week at my visit that since talking to me about how my young age affected my TL decision, she has refused to sign papers for or talked several women under 25 out of having the procedure done after birth. I was SO HAPPY to hear that! I would seriously tell the whole world if I thought it would save just one person the torment I felt while I was sterile.


----------



## Mzladyk

Faith, 

Your sons are hilarious LOL! I had my TR done in Morgan City with Dr. Morice which is about an hour and half drive from where we live. That morning I had my parents take my kids to school as we had a business meeting out of town (clever, our parents still don't know). When they came home from school I was back at home in the bed in pain of course. When they asked what was wrong I chalked it up to horrible period pains, which wasn't anything new since my TL my periods have progressively gotten worse- I never had that problem prior to my TL. This went on for about three days on the fourth day I started moving around slowly but I was much better within a week or so.

Spotting at 5dpo that's weird. 

Of course I am praying for a boy but GOD will give me what I need not what I want.:angelnot: (But LORD knows I want healthy and happy baby boy :cloud9:)

Thanks 
I am going to send up a baby dust prayer and a H&H pregnancy prayer for all of my new TR friends:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> I agree with the postpartum wait. I also knew within weeks I had made a mistake.
> 
> The doctor I see has a lot of interns who work for him, who do my intake at every appointment before he comes in and sees me- one of the female interns I have seen a few times. She told me last week at my visit that since talking to me about how my young age affected my TL decision, she has refused to sign papers for or talked several women under 25 out of having the procedure done after birth. I was SO HAPPY to hear that! I would seriously tell the whole world if I thought it would save just one person the torment I felt while I was sterile.

That's great to hear:thumbup: I'm part of a yahoo group that has several women who had TL before ever having any children and now want it reversed:nope: so very sad! One of the women even got a government grant to pay for her TL! I find that very suspicious...this country is NOT keen on big families:nope:


----------



## Dash

To pay for her TL? Oh yeah, they will pay for it to get done- thats how I got mine done. They just wont pay for the reversal, so you get stuck sterile. As we all know, that is a cost of our own not even insurance will cover. Here the state pays for sterilization of anyone who makes under about 85k a year, even though that is well above the income bracket for receiving state aid of any other kind.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> To pay for her TL? Oh yeah, they will pay for it to get done- thats how I got mine done. They just wont pay for the reversal, so you get stuck sterile. As we all know, that is a cost of our own not even insurance will cover. Here the state pays for sterilization of anyone who makes under about 85k a year, even though that is well above the income bracket for receiving state aid of any other kind.

Yes, it was to pay to sterilize her BEFORE she ever had children:( How very interesting that WA makes an *exception* to the state assitance income brackets to cover TL:nope:


----------



## Mzladyk

Dash said:


> I agree with the postpartum wait. I also knew within weeks I had made a mistake.
> 
> The doctor I see has a lot of interns who work for him, who do my intake at every appointment before he comes in and sees me- one of the female interns I have seen a few times. She told me last week at my visit that since talking to me about how my young age affected my TL decision, she has refused to sign papers for or talked several women under 25 out of having the procedure done after birth. I was SO HAPPY to hear that! I would seriously tell the whole world if I thought it would save just one person the torment I felt while I was sterile.

I am glad someone is taking a stand. Before my TR if felt less of women like the one thing that made me whole was taken away from me. I am now finding out I am not alone and lot of other women feel the same way after having a TL.:dohh:


----------



## Dash

Mzladyk said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the postpartum wait. I also knew within weeks I had made a mistake.
> 
> The doctor I see has a lot of interns who work for him, who do my intake at every appointment before he comes in and sees me- one of the female interns I have seen a few times. She told me last week at my visit that since talking to me about how my young age affected my TL decision, she has refused to sign papers for or talked several women under 25 out of having the procedure done after birth. I was SO HAPPY to hear that! I would seriously tell the whole world if I thought it would save just one person the torment I felt while I was sterile.
> 
> I am glad someone is taking a stand. Before my TR if felt less of women like the one thing that made me whole was taken away from me. I am now finding out I am not alone and lot of other women feel the same way after having a TL.:dohh:Click to expand...


To be fair, all I did was voice my feelings to my provider- his intern has gone on to do the footwork of using it for other women in their decision making process. I told her I think its GREAT and she should for sure keep up the work! I do think that if there were more options presented to women, and more thinking time given to them, that a lot of women would make a different choice. Unfortunately that's just not something that is important in the medical community...


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma I love the new pic.


----------



## future_numan

Hi Ladies,
:hugs:
Sweet lisa, I am so sorry to read of your health problems..must be very scary for you and your family:hugs:

Momma, love the nicepic of your bean..can't hardly beleive 12 weeks already:dohh:

Dash, congrats on having a lil girl.. I love having girls..can't see myself with a boy..poor lil guy would be dressed in pink !

Mzladyk, I haven't chatted with you before..welcome..hoping you get your BFP quickly:hugs:

Does anyone ever hear from tater ?

I am so sorry to ready of Ttcbaby2011 loss..my thoughts and prayers are with her and her family at this difficult time:hugs:

cndmom11.. how are you ???

I think I tried to cover everyone..sorry if I missed a few:hugs:

AFM... nothing much going on here..we have been casually TTC in other word NTNP..


----------



## Dash

Morning ladies! Its Wednesday...the kids are so close to being done with school, everyone is getting antsy.

Anybody have any big summer plans? Aside from growing babies, lol.


----------



## Mzladyk

Dash,
When do your kids get out of school? My kids have been out since May 14, they go back August 10,... I always find it interesting how different states school years run 

Future_Numan thanks for the welcome

AFM- we are planning this year summer vacation the kids have opted to go back to Orlando, FL so we will head to the sunshine state the second week in July, other than that waiting for AF to arrive so I can begin my process of TTC.


----------



## Dash

My kids get out the last week of June and go back the 2nd week of September. The last few weeks waiting has just dragged on and on...I just want them home so we can go do some fun stuff!


----------



## sweetlissa

ok so I am usually starting with AF by now. NO signs of the witch yet. Wondering if she is going to show. Or if this is going to be the month that she stays away. I can't help but think seems we gave up and so many other things going on that this will be the month. I wont be upset about it either. Now is one of those times I wish I had been temping becuase I think at this point I would have some idea as to what is going on ..LOL..


----------



## Dash

Oh wow Lissa! DO you think theres any chance it might be stress?


----------



## sweetlissa

It must have been stress because I usually start at night and about noon yesterday she came on big time. NO spotting this time just straight to the AF.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm happy that you can now focus on getting your body healthy. It would have been so hard to make decisions with a little one growing inside:nope: now you can do what's best for YOU without worry about hurting a baby. Your still so young:hugs: once you're healed up, you'll have plenty of time for more babies:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

How's everyone doing today? Quiet place these days, huh:shrug:

Just waiting to see if AF is coming for a visit. I have a PMS headache today:cry: not usually a good sign. I had major technical difficulties with my therm this month:dohh: 4 days of flat temps right around O time so I changed the battery and then I had 5 days of up and down temps...one day up, next day down, next day up, next day down etc. I decided to buy a new therm which is consistently higher than my other therm (I've been using both to compare) ugh...I'm wondering about getting my progesterone checked. I could wait another cycle and use my NEW therm AND temp vaginally and see what happens. On the other hand, I hate to waste a month, you know?! BUT, I'll have to pay out of pocket for the progesterone test and I'm sure it won't be cheap:( We've already had unexpected bills come up this past month, so I better just wait it out. I'm also considering using the saliva tests for hormone checks..supposedly they claim to be more accurate than blood as the samples are taken on several different days and times to get a better overall reading.

I hope you all are having good weekend. Where's everyone at in their cycles?


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith. I know here in Ohio those progesterone tests are $60.00


----------



## sweetlissa

Good evening ladies. It sure has been quite around here. I wanted to stop by and say hi. Let you all know that the meds are helping. Thank God. Anyway my daughter is having a sleep over. I must be crazy..lol.. We just got done making shirts for fathers day. Tomorrow is bfast in bed for my hubby. Then off to the zoo (I think)..lol.. He says he isn't getting out of his chair tomorrow. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Dash

Hey girls! 

Lissa I'm glad your feeling better. Hope that continues.

I started progesterone last week and it is making me SO tired I'm practically useless. This pregnancy is flying by- almost halfway through already.

Faith, have you thought about trying progesterone cream?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa: thanks for giving me an idea on cost...$60 isn't too bad:thumbup: I'm sooo glad you're feeling better with the meds:hugs: Enjoy the day with hubby tomorrow:)

Dash: Why are you taking progesterone so much later in your pregnancy? I've heard it DOES make you tired:( I even notice that right after O time...I feel really drained for a few days:nope: I did actually pull out my bottle of organic progesterone cream and started using it 3 nights ago. I would LOVE it if that could make a difference. I just need to stick with it longer than one cycle (which I did several months ago:dohh:) 

If my temp looks decent tomorrow, I MAY decide to test..it would be a wonderful 18th Anniversary gift to dh and of course, a SUPER Father's Day present. If the temp is the same as this morning, I won't as that's my usual pattern...slight drop...temp the same for 2 days in a row and then another sharp drop which brings AF to visit:nope:

ANYWAY, I hope you all have a great day with your hubbys tomorrow. :kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi girls:)

Just wanted to mention that I decided NOT to test this AM because my temp is slightly lower than yesterday...AF should be coming:cry:

I'm going to check on some testing options just to make sure my hormones are balanced and things are A-OK on the inside:winkwink:

I do have to say, this TWW went quickly because I had lots going on:haha: I think I'll keep that up..than O time will be here before I know it:flower:


----------



## Dash

Im sorry Faith :( Hopefully you can get a few tests and it will help you on your way to making a baby!

I wrote out a super long reply to the progesterone question that didnt post last night :/ Basically, I have an incompetent cervix, and I use progesterone applied to the cervix every day from weeks 16-34, and it helps prevent my cervix from shortening and opening before its time. It worked REALLY well with my daughter, and Im hoping it works the same this time!


----------



## tryingfor4

Hi All,

I'm new to the site but have read quite a few posts!
Abit about me, im 38 and already mom to 3 great kids aged 18, 15 and 13 from another marriage. I had my tubes clipped 3 yeas ago as thought that my family was complete but now myself and dh really want a child together. DH has got two boys from a previous relationship, all the kids are so excited at the prospect of maybe having a new baby in the house, long way off i know!! Got first app with doctors on Thursday to find out how to go about getting a reversal. Really hoping to come away with a referral!! 
Would be great to hear from ladies who have been through or are going through the same thing!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tryingfor4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the site but have read quite a few posts!
> Abit about me, im 38 and already mom to 3 great kids aged 18, 15 and 13 from another marriage. I had my tubes clipped 3 yeas ago as thought that my family was complete but now myself and dh really want a child together. DH has got two boys from a previous relationship, all the kids are so excited at the prospect of maybe having a new baby in the house, long way off i know!! Got first app with doctors on Thursday to find out how to go about getting a reversal. Really hoping to come away with a referral!!
> Would be great to hear from ladies who have been through or are going through the same thing!

Welcome:)

Such an exciting journey:winkwink: I hope you can get your TR quickly so you can start trying for your new addition;)

Make sure to research your TR doctor! You want to be sure and go with a reversal expert..someone who specializes in this procedure and does many, many in a year!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello Ladies! Been busy busy! 

Faith Sorry to hear that AF is coming around. I don't think this is my month either. Just not really feeling it. I have made the decision that i am not going to chart my temps anymore or POAS after this month. It will happen sooner or later. :winkwink: 

Welcome tryingfor4! Hope that you get that referral and like Faith says research the doctor.Mine was done in Tennessee by Dr. Lisa Willams Rogers and that is all she does. I had though about going to Chapel Hill and getting Dr. Berger but after talking on the phone with the nurse i knew that this was the place for me. They actually go into full detail about the whole surgery and my husband and children were able to leave the hospital and go eat or play and Dr. Roger's nurse called on the hour every hour to let him know how i was. Once i went back into recovery Dr. Rogers called him personally and let him know everything she did. I had an amazing experience.Good Luck on your journey.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB: i hope your wrong about this month:winkwink: and you do indeed get your BFP:thumbup: I would love to quit temping too, but after this cycle, I'm concerned that perhaps I have low progesterone and doing the temping gives a pretty good indication of this. I have 1 month left with my FF subscription so I'm thinking I'll do just one more month with my new therm:haha: I've said this before and then keeping doing is every month:dohh: but I really would love to quit temping. 

Tryingfor4: I've heard great things on another board about Dr. Rogers in TN, too:) I had mine done with Dr. Sanchez at Florida Fertility Experts in St. Petersburg/Clearwater. His partner, Dr. Zbella seems to have a really good reputation as well. At this point, I would recommend him over Dr. Sanchez as I've seen far more TR gals get their BFPs with Zbella.

ETA: I see your not in the USA. I'm sorry, I don't know of any TR dr.s outside the USA. We do have another gal on these boards (Spuggle) who is from West Midlands. Perhaps she'll chime in here and offer some advice from her own TR surgery there.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi everyone. Hi there to the new laides and welcome. :) Tryingfor4 I used Dr. Greene at lakeside Surgical Center in Gainesville, GA. He is wonderful. He has his own MB for all the women who go there and he has had much success and low rate of Ectopics. 
As for Me. I am chugging along in the game of life. LOL.. I am actually feeling a lil more optimistic. After doing much research I found out that it could have been a cold or just some dust in the air that I inhaled. I can't wait to go to this Pulmanologist and here him say it is nothing. Thank you ladies for all the prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Hi everyone. Hi there to the new laides and welcome. :) Tryingfor4 I used Dr. Greene at lakeside Surgical Center in Gainesville, GA. He is wonderful. He has his own MB for all the women who go there and he has had much success and low rate of Ectopics.
> As for Me. I am chugging along in the game of life. LOL.. I am actually feeling a lil more optimistic. After doing much research I found out that it could have been a cold or just some dust in the air that I inhaled. I can't wait to go to this Pulmanologist and here him say it is nothing. Thank you ladies for all the prayers.

Lissa: I'm so happy that your being positive about this. I believe it will truly make a difference in the out come:thumbup: Remind me again, when do you see the pulmanoligist? :kiss:


----------



## mommax3

sweets im glad that your feeling good and thinking optimisticly :) 
faith still no af?


----------



## Mommabrown

Lissa that is awesome to hear that you are looking on the bright side of things!

Faith I hope that i can just let it go as easy as i say i can. I guess i am not getting my hopes either until AF shows but i won't be surprised to see a BFN either. Speaking of AF has the witch came to see you yet???

Wonder how Herbie is doing?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> sweets im glad that your feeling good and thinking optimisticly :)
> faith still no af?

Nope, still no AF, BUT I have two temps below cover so I KNOW she's coming. Today is 13dpo so I'm okay with it if she waits one more day..giving me a 14 day lp. I had several cycles with 11 day lp which was starting to concern me as I hear less than 10 can be bad news:( Anyway, I can feel her coming:cry: I'm trying to not feel like giving up, but due to PMS hormones..I'm feeling rather defeated. My #1 fear is not that it's taking so long, or I'm getting older, but I'm afraid my tubes will close up:( As of today, I'm not planning to temp this next cycle. We will be traveling again over the next 8 weeks and I know my schedule is going to be crazy. I think I'll continue with my supplements and just let it be for now. God knows our hearts and desires and I need to quit trying so dang hard to control everything:thumbup:

I'm so happy that you and Dash are pluggin' along:) I can't wait to see belly pics from you two:) When is your next scan? I can't wait to hear what your having:happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Hi there to the new laides and welcome. :) Tryingfor4 I used Dr. Greene at lakeside Surgical Center in Gainesville, GA. He is wonderful. He has his own MB for all the women who go there and he has had much success and low rate of Ectopics.
> As for Me. I am chugging along in the game of life. LOL.. I am actually feeling a lil more optimistic. After doing much research I found out that it could have been a cold or just some dust in the air that I inhaled. I can't wait to go to this Pulmanologist and here him say it is nothing. Thank you ladies for all the prayers.
> 
> Lissa: I'm so happy that your being positive about this. I believe it will truly make a difference in the out come:thumbup: Remind me again, when do you see the pulmanoligist? :kiss:Click to expand...

Next Tuesday.


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweets im glad that your feeling good and thinking optimisticly :)
> faith still no af?
> 
> Nope, still no AF, BUT I have two temps below cover so I KNOW she's coming. Today is 13dpo so I'm okay with it if she waits one more day..giving me a 14 day lp. I had several cycles with 11 day lp which was starting to concern me as I hear less than 10 can be bad news:( Anyway, I can feel her coming:cry: I'm trying to not feel like giving up, but due to PMS hormones..I'm feeling rather defeated. My #1 fear is not that it's taking so long, or I'm getting older, but I'm afraid my tubes will close up:( As of today, I'm not planning to temp this next cycle. We will be traveling again over the next 8 weeks and I know my schedule is going to be crazy. I think I'll continue with my supplements and just let it be for now. God knows our hearts and desires and I need to quit trying so dang hard to control everything:thumbup:
> 
> I'm so happy that you and Dash are pluggin' along:) I can't wait to see belly pics from you two:) When is your next scan? I can't wait to hear what your having:happydance:Click to expand...

girl I know you have been at this awhile and it def. has to be taking its toll :hugs: dont give up, i want this for you soooo bad! i think taking a break from temping might be helpful I swear it seems once people stop trying so hard they get preggo, We def. need another bfp in this site and your def. due for one :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks Mommax3:hugs:


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sweets im glad that your feeling good and thinking optimisticly :)
> faith still no af?
> 
> Nope, still no AF, BUT I have two temps below cover so I KNOW she's coming. Today is 13dpo so I'm okay with it if she waits one more day..giving me a 14 day lp. I had several cycles with 11 day lp which was starting to concern me as I hear less than 10 can be bad news:( Anyway, I can feel her coming:cry: I'm trying to not feel like giving up, but due to PMS hormones..I'm feeling rather defeated. My #1 fear is not that it's taking so long, or I'm getting older, but I'm afraid my tubes will close up:( As of today, I'm not planning to temp this next cycle. We will be traveling again over the next 8 weeks and I know my schedule is going to be crazy. I think I'll continue with my supplements and just let it be for now. God knows our hearts and desires and I need to quit trying so dang hard to control everything:thumbup:
> 
> I'm so happy that you and Dash are pluggin' along:) I can't wait to see belly pics from you two:) When is your next scan? I can't wait to hear what your having:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> girl I know you have been at this awhile and it def. has to be taking its toll :hugs: dont give up, i want this for you soooo bad! i think taking a break from temping might be helpful I swear it seems once people stop trying so hard they get preggo, We def. need another bfp in this site and your def. due for one :)Click to expand...


Completely agreed!


----------



## mommax3

oh dash I love the bump pic :)


----------



## Dash

Thanks! It only took me 3 months to figure out how to get one up. Haha. Im practically a planet...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I LOVE your bump pic...thanks for sharing:hugs:

Momma, you have a fuzzy little peach growing in side of you:) How sweet:flower:


----------



## herbie

hiya ladies
i"m doing ok a little bit of nausea so can"t complain
lovely bump pic hun
i agree we definately need some more BFPs!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

herbie said:


> hiya ladies
> i"m doing ok a little bit of nausea so can"t complain
> lovely bump pic hun
> i agree we definately need some more BFPs!!!!!!!!!:hugs:

So happy everything is going well for you:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Good evening girls:flower:

I hope everyone is having a great Friday:) 

Where is everyone in their cycles? Any new plans for this go around:shrug:

I decided to order softcups for this (and perhaps the next few..but hopefully NOT) cycles:thumbup: Unless O comes early this cycle, I'll be O'ing while we're in Colorado..staying in a hotel room with our 2 teenage boys:winkwink: I think the softcups will be VERY handy as we'll probably have to get creative in the bathroom...:huh:...anyway, I suppose one good thing that's come with my *extended TTC* is that my sister who has big fertility issues (tried for 10 yrs to conceive their NOW 4y.o. and have been *kinda* trying since) has gotten a renewed energy for TTC (CAN YOU IMAGINE TRYING FOR 10 YRS!!!...6 mo. has been hard for me!!)anyway, she's ordering some of the supplements I'm using and going to try softcups as well. I'm able to relate to her in a way I couldn't before, since I have never had a hard time getting pregnant. She seems more open to talking about it with me as well:) I'm glad because I KNOW how hard it is to keep it all in...BnB has been a life saver for me:kiss: I know her road is different from mine in many ways...she has endo, has had surgery for the endo, taken clomid, 2 failed IuI, 1 failed IVF, hubby has low sperm count and they're both 38. She got preggers after all that (age 34) after they had basically given up. Anyway, it would be so great if we could be pg at the same time:thumbup: I would think that softcups are a MUST when dh has low count! She's never tried them before, so we'll see what happens. I know her biggest obstacle is the endo:cry: Well, anywho...sorry for being so chatty. I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend:kiss: You guys are the BEST:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Im glad your being chatty! Everyone has disappeared...its a sign of summer! It sso nice you can be there for your sister. I have a cousin who I did not know was having fertility issues. About the time I was seeing an FS for options she opened up to me that they were having some problems- we had all always thought they just did not want kids.

Im taking a nice break this week and the family is going to the beach. It will be SO nice to be disconnected fro everything. My DH especially has been struggling to relax. He has a dad with cancer, a new baby on the way, half a house that isnt quite finished yet, a new job that is requiring 12 hours shifts 6 days a week- I think 3 days in a cabin on the beach is going to help him a LOT.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Im glad your being chatty! Everyone has disappeared...its a sign of summer! It sso nice you can be there for your sister. I have a cousin who I did not know was having fertility issues. About the time I was seeing an FS for options she opened up to me that they were having some problems- we had all always thought they just did not want kids.
> 
> Im taking a nice break this week and the family is going to the beach. It will be SO nice to be disconnected fro everything. My DH especially has been struggling to relax. He has a dad with cancer, a new baby on the way, half a house that isnt quite finished yet, a new job that is requiring 12 hours shifts 6 days a week- I think 3 days in a cabin on the beach is going to help him a LOT.

Dash, that's so great that you guys are taking a break:thumbup: Wow! It sounds like your dh has a lot of stress right now:( I hope his dad can overcome the cancer:nope: the thought of losing parents is really, really hard!I'm sure your a good support for him. Most men don't need alot, but I do know they love it when we tell them what a great job they're doing and how much we appreciate them taking care of us and protecting us. I certainly don't express that to my hubby as often as I should:( I'm really guilty of picking out the things he's not getting done rather than thanking him for what he has gotten done:( 

I hope you guys have a wonderful, relaxing time:thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I am back. I go back to the doc tomorrow. I am praying for good news. My hubby has said that we are going straight to IUI if we get good news. We sold one of the Semi trucks so we have the money right now. So we are praying for good news. If it is bad news I am going to get another opinion. Also we have our youngests preschool interview tomorrow. And finally our basement is going to be mold free by the end of the week. Who knew a liability claim on the company who built our house could be such a pain in the butt. I will give you ladies an update tomorrow night. Dash I love the new pic;.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies. I am back. I go back to the doc tomorrow. I am praying for good news. My hubby has said that we are going straight to IUI if we get good news. We sold one of the Semi trucks so we have the money right now. So we are praying for good news. If it is bad news I am going to get another opinion. Also we have our youngests preschool interview tomorrow. And finally our basement is going to be mold free by the end of the week. Who knew a liability claim on the company who built our house could be such a pain in the butt. I will give you ladies an update tomorrow night. Dash I love the new pic;.

Lissa: Good to hear from you:hugs: I will be praying for good news, too:thumbup: Congrats on the sale of the semi:) I've been wondering about your house/flooding issue! Good to get rid of the mold, that's really bad news:nope: it can cause so many health problems:( IUI sounds exciting:happydance: What does that procedure cost? Does this mean you could have twins? Eeek, but wonderful:haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Herbie that is great i was wondering how you were doing! 
Lissa I hope that every thing comes out can't wait to see your post to see how it went. 
Faith girl i am sending you all the baby dust i can. I have talked to another woman and it took exactly a year to get preggers. I hope it doesn't take you that long but gives me hope that your tubes will be open and everything will work out great for you. 

Afm i have been so busy. We are renewing our wedding vows in Sept. and having a cute lil ceremony so that has also keep my mind occupied and off of POAS and charting. I think that i enjoy doing it the old fashioned way a bit more less worrying about oh is this a positive or a negative...or every lil ache being a symptom. It will happen when its time not when i want it too.


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. Just a quick update. I will post more tomorrow. West to the doc today and it's offical I have Lupus. So TTC is still on hold I go to see my OB/GYN on July 28th. I told the doc about eveything I had been through. How I have been feeling and he then pulled out my blood work and told me that I have Lupus. He said I have the kind that will attack my muscles and my nervous system. He also told me that this is the reason I keep Mcing. He said that my body is fighting off anything. Including healthy tissue. Anyway I will give more details tomorrow. As I am just emotionally wiped.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> HI ladies. Just a quick update. I will post more tomorrow. West to the doc today and it's offical I have Lupus. So TTC is still on hold I go to see my OB/GYN on July 28th. I told the doc about eveything I had been through. How I have been feeling and he then pulled out my blood work and told me that I have Lupus. He said I have the kind that will attack my muscles and my nervous system. He also told me that this is the reason I keep Mcing. He said that my body is fighting off anything. Including healthy tissue. Anyway I will give more details tomorrow. As I am just emotionally wiped.

Lissa:nope: I'm so sorry for the health issues you are struggling with:hugs: I wish I lived closer and could help you:( I'm praying that God will give you strength and wisdom for the coming days:kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Herbie that is great i was wondering how you were doing!
> Lissa I hope that every thing comes out can't wait to see your post to see how it went.
> Faith girl i am sending you all the baby dust i can. I have talked to another woman and it took exactly a year to get preggers. I hope it doesn't take you that long but gives me hope that your tubes will be open and everything will work out great for you.
> 
> Afm i have been so busy. We are renewing our wedding vows in Sept. and having a cute lil ceremony so that has also keep my mind occupied and off of POAS and charting. I think that i enjoy doing it the old fashioned way a bit more less worrying about oh is this a positive or a negative...or every lil ache being a symptom. It will happen when its time not when i want it too.

Renewing your vows:happydance: how romantic:) Yes, keeping your mind off of TTC is sure to be a good thing:thumbup: I do however, hope we see a BFP from you by weeks end:flower:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hey ladies I was just wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok, so now that I have had a night to sleep on it. And a few hours with my friend. I got to cry for a minute then of course she made me laugh. I guess that is what friends do best. Ok so I have the SLE lupus which is the kind that attacks your muscles and your nervous system. He also said that it causes inflammation around your heart and lungs and evenutally can lead to kidney damage. This all sounds like a bowl of cherries.. :( So then I ask about treatment and he then tells me that he isn't the doc that would treat it. He said that he had spoke with my family doc and that they both agree to wait until my next flare up to do the treatment becuase it will knock me on my butt as they put it. They also feel as if they caught it on the tale end of the flare up. So that is pretty much it. I am sad scared stressed and ready to smoke. This coming weekend is my hubby and I's 10 yr wedding anniversary. So I am trying to process all of this so we can enjoy each other. We are going to Indianapolis. He got a suite that has a pool hot tub sauna steam room and a massage chair all in the room. O and a water slide. I am sure we will find plenty to do .. No kids for the weekend will probably be a good thing for me. Thank you ladies for all of the support.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Ok, so now that I have had a night to sleep on it. And a few hours with my friend. I got to cry for a minute then of course she made me laugh. I guess that is what friends do best. Ok so I have the SLE lupus which is the kind that attacks your muscles and your nervous system. He also said that it causes inflammation around your heart and lungs and evenutally can lead to kidney damage. This all sounds like a bowl of cherries.. :( So then I ask about treatment and he then tells me that he isn't the doc that would treat it. He said that he had spoke with my family doc and that they both agree to wait until my next flare up to do the treatment becuase it will knock me on my butt as they put it. They also feel as if they caught it on the tale end of the flare up. So that is pretty much it. I am sad scared stressed and ready to smoke. This coming weekend is my hubby and I's 10 yr wedding anniversary. So I am trying to process all of this so we can enjoy each other. We are going to Indianapolis. He got a suite that has a pool hot tub sauna steam room and a massage chair all in the room. O and a water slide. I am sure we will find plenty to do .. No kids for the weekend will probably be a good thing for me. Thank you ladies for all of the support.

Lissa, enjoy your anniversary:) It's so important to keep our marriages strong and healthy so when these "for better or for WORSE" situations come along you can walk through them together. That's wonderful that you two are taking the time for each other..so very important! AND the kids really benefit in the long run:winkwink: Yes, you do have a lot to process, but just take it a day at a time:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzladyk said:


> Hey ladies I was just wanted to say hello to everyone

Hello:) How have you been? I just noticed you live in LA:wacko: pretty hot right now, I'll bet:) Where in LA are you?


----------



## Dash

Hugs Lissa! I have SLE lupus also, but its been in remission since I was 20. I have had no flare ups AND successful pregnancies with no help from medications. I got my diagnosis when I was 15 and started treatment with a rheumatologist for my joints and an internal medicine doctor for my kidneys (which I had trouble with). Ive only had joint, bladder, and kidney problems, never anything bigger....so I consider myself pretty lucky. I suggest looking into some natural remedies- stuff to help with myelin on nerves and things that boost the immune system. I also have an aunt who has SLE and though she went through a 2 year period of being VERY sick with some internal and nervous system issues, she is now perfectly healthy also- she is currently touring the country with her band at the age of 48, with no apparent health problems at all. So DONT feel doomed or like this is going to take you out...just dont let it!


----------



## Dash

Holy cow Im 18w3d! And the only reason I realized it was my ticker!

Im getting majorly kicked in the bladder and cervix this morning. Not cool.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash:happydance: yeah for being 18wks +:thumbup:

Good advice for Lissa:) It's good to hear positive reports despite the diagnosis:thumbup: Makes me feel better:) I hope it does for Lissa as well:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

lissa im so sorry and lots of hugs but after reading what dash wrote I feel very hopeful for you and i hope you do to :) enjoy your anniversary it sounds like its going to be a great weekend! 
Dash holy crap woman your almost half done :) 
Faith how is it going with the not trying to hard method? i hope your relaxing and enjoying summer and not getting to aggrivated. I hope you get preggo in august that way you have a great summer and then you have your baby for next summer :) 
afm nothing much to report im feeling alot better thank god i saw my chiropractor in town today and she was like wow what is this pointing at my belly so I guess it must be obvious now so I will get to posting some pics soon. hope everyone is enjoying there summer :) oh yeah sweets have you heard from tater is she preggo yet? just curious


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, thanks for checking in:) Wow, your little peach is growing fast:) Glad your feeling good and YES, post a picture:happydance:
As for NTNP, it's sooo hard:haha: I just read a post on another group from a lady that had her TR, same facility as I did and just a week before me. She is now 28+3:) Many of the TR gals were asking how she did it so quick...she said they bd everyother day starting CD10-CD25 and prayed together before each time. I had a major:dohh:moment...when I told dh, he looked dumbfounded as well. We pray together as a family and on our own at various times in the day, but never before trying to make a baby:haha: so, that plan sounds VERY doable and we'll certainly be putting that one into practice:) 

My sister is due with her little Sophia on the 14th and I'm sooo excited:happydance: She's 80% effaced(sp?) and almost 2cm:) Can't wait to hear a newborn baby cry and hold her!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies. I am going to go to my family doc again tomorrow and i am taking my hubby with me. As I seem to forget everything at the time. I think I need some back up. I also called the Lupus foundation today. They are supposed to send me some info. I am going to try to focus on my anniversary and my babies for now. Thank you Dash for the all the encouragement. And you and Momma are chugging along. I can't believe how far along you ladies are already. For some reason everyone elses pregnancies always seem to go fast. Mine never seem to go that fast..LOL.. I hope you ladies are enjoying. 
Dash I would love to hear about some natural things I can do. If you could inbox me and give me some pointers I would really appriciate it.


----------



## mommax3

Faith I know its super frustrating! I felt the same way and it seemed everyone was posting there bfp! left and right and here i was trying everything under the sun and nothing! but after getting preggo I had a thought, i think its a good thing it took me longer to get preggo it seems that most girls (not dash lol) who got preggo quick or before 6 months of trying ended in a mc or tubal so keep that in the back of your mind :) its still not a year yet and normal girls can even take that long, this will happen for you!!! try the everyother day bding and trying to make it fun :)
sweets keep us posted on what your dr. says :)
I posted a pic its an ok one will try again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dash

Lissa I will gather some info and send it over the next few days.

And Faith I think Momma is right- I know two people who are TTC right now who never had TL's and they are still months into it! One of them is 27 and the other is 34. It takes some time sometimes!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. I am loving the belly pics.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance:loving the belly shots from here, too!:kiss: Brings a smile to my face:flower: and Momma, today your little peach baby turned into a lemon baby!!!

Thanks Dash & Momma for the encouraging words:) I do know that all things work together for good. So, the delayed getting preggers thing is how it's supposed to be for me;) It's just so strange to have to TRY month after month to get pg, for the first time in my life! I conceived 5 babies without a thought or a plan:shrug: Anyway, I'm really doing fine with it all :hugs:

What's everyone have planned for the 4th of July?:coolio:

We're leaving Friday for a show in Breckenridge, CO and will be back home early on the 4th. We're having a BBQ lunch and then all the kids will be playing on some big, inflatable water toys at my sister's while we all sit around and visit;) Then we usually try to sneak in a nap before fireworks and homemade ice cream. My two boys are soooo excited and had to go buy their fireworks last week:haha: My 13 y.o. has been planning how he's going to light everything and in what order and *what kinds of things he's going to light and then THROW like his Uncle Matt does* BUT this momma won't have any of that:nope:


----------



## sweetlissa

HI, Faith we are celebrating our 10 yr wedding anniversary. We are going to a suite in Indianapolis. I am so excited. Then on my way back I am dropping my hubby off for his new job. I am so glad to be done with the trucking business. I will be back the night of the 4th to celebrate with the kids. I hate to leave my hubby but after a whole weekend together I am sure it will be ok. I plan to get back just in time to watch the fireworks with the kids. I can't believe it has been 10 years of marriage and 12 years of being together. It's amazing how time flies. Anyway.. I know you all are tired of hearing my drama. But I wanted to tell you what my family doc said today.. FINALLY A RAY OF SUNSHINE.. :) He said to go ahead and TTC he said most times it will actually put you into remission with Lupus. Funny thing is I know that I o'd today. I was like great thanks doc:thumbup: I should have seen you on Monday..LOL.. So we quick came home and Bd' cause we had no kids for the afternoon. Believe me I took an OPK to confirm it and it was a :) :happydance: So some good news I am happy to be back on the train. It was a little detour but we made it back. I am being refered to a reumotolgist (not sure if I spelled that right). He said they would call me to set the apt up. My doc then hugged me and told me to keep my chin up. He must have seen the stress on my face. He told me to keep taking all my meds until I get a +++ test and that day to stop taking everything as it is Naproxen. And he also put me on 81 mg of baby asprin. :happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::spermy: I hope my hubbies sperm can swim quickly.. LOL


----------



## Dash

That's azwesome lissa! Successful pregnancy can definitely be achieved with sle :) for me I find that I have less arthritis and jint pain with every pregnancy. Glad your doc gave you the go ahead!


----------



## Dash

Hmm had to post in 2 posts...couldn't push enter on my phone. Oops.

Faith- have fun in CO!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Lissa:hugs: that puts a huge smile on my face:happydance: glad to have you back with us, girl:thumbup:
Have a wonderful, wonderful time with dh:winkwink:


----------



## Mommabrown

Lissa that is great! I hope that everything works out now that you know whats goin on with your body!

Faith Have a blast Hun! I hope that everything works out for you and that you get you BFP soon because you deserve it. 

Afm I am currently awaiting AF she should be here by friday or saturday. I knew this wasn't the month but i am not to worried. Planning our ceremony has def kept my mind off of the whole baby thing. As for the 4th we are having a big cook out and shooting off fireworks with friends and family.

I hope all of you have a safe and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> HI, Faith we are celebrating our 10 yr wedding anniversary. We are going to a suite in Indianapolis. I am so excited. Then on my way back I am dropping my hubby off for his new job. I am so glad to be done with the trucking business. I will be back the night of the 4th to celebrate with the kids. I hate to leave my hubby but after a whole weekend together I am sure it will be ok. I plan to get back just in time to watch the fireworks with the kids. I can't believe it has been 10 years of marriage and 12 years of being together. It's amazing how time flies. Anyway.. I know you all are tired of hearing my drama. But I wanted to tell you what my family doc said today.. FINALLY A RAY OF SUNSHINE.. :) He said to go ahead and TTC he said most times it will actually put you into remission with Lupus. Funny thing is I know that I o'd today. I was like great thanks doc:thumbup: I should have seen you on Monday..LOL.. So we quick came home and Bd' cause we had no kids for the afternoon. Believe me I took an OPK to confirm it and it was a :) :happydance: So some good news I am happy to be back on the train. It was a little detour but we made it back. I am being refered to a reumotolgist (not sure if I spelled that right). He said they would call me to set the apt up. My doc then hugged me and told me to keep my chin up. He must have seen the stress on my face. He told me to keep taking all my meds until I get a +++ test and that day to stop taking everything as it is Naproxen. And he also put me on 81 mg of baby asprin. :happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::spermy: I hope my hubbies sperm can swim quickly.. LOL

:happydance: what wonderful news!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. Faith I hope you have a great time. MOmmabrown. A ceremony??? I must have missed something. 
AFM We are packing today to go to Indianapolis. I am so excited and spending a few days away from the kids with just my hubby and I, is just what we need. I can't believe it has been 10 years. :) Yesterday he asked me if it mattered how much he spent on me. (So obviously he hasn't went shopping)LOL... I told him it didn't matter. But here is what I am doing. I have bought him a new wedding ring. His broke about 4 or 5 months ago. So me being the cute sweet little thing I am... I am putting it in a huge box. And I am putting a whole punch of little things in it. Like candy and massage oils and candles. with a whole bunch of paper.. I know I am rotten. LOL.. So in the end he will find another box that is bigger then a ring box. and in that box will be the ring. LOL.. That will be fun, cause he is like a kid in a candy store when it comes to opening things..LOL.. As he said to me last night you only hit 10 years of marriage once..I have gotten him 2 different cards. So you ladies have a wonderful weekend be safe and I will talk to you all on Tuesday..


----------



## Mommabrown

Lissa YES A CEREMONY!!! I am very EXCITED!!!! We are renewing our vows. lol That is so funny to hear i bet he will enjoy it. My husband hates surprises and usually snoops around till he finds it or figures out what i bought so i started having my sister stash his gifts at her place till the day of. lol 

Afm i went back to having a normal 28 day cycle this month!! For the last three months it has been a 34 CD right on the money and then this one slipped in there and shocked me. I knew the witch was coming. Has me hoping that maybe the three month wait that Dash was talking is going to work for us too. Not going to get my hopes up yet but hey you never know! Makes me wonder if it is something that dr's should really look at and recommend instead of waiting a month after surgery. Well ladies have a Happy and Safe 4th.


----------



## sweetlissa

MommaBrown we did that for our 4th wedding anniversary. Only because no one approved of us getting married because we started off a little rocky. It was the new beggining that we needed. LOL.. I loved planning it. How long have you guys been married?


----------



## Mommabrown

We have been married 5 wonderful years. We ran off and got hitched and his mom was a lil upset so we agreed on our 5th we would have a ceremony and renew our vows in front of friends and family. I kinda hope we get a BFP before then to so we can kill two birds with one stone. But we'll see even if it don't happen before i am still so excited. That new beginning lead to 6 more wonderful years! Congrats on the 10 year Anniversary too!


----------



## Dash

Morning ladies! Hope everyone has a fun and safe 4th! We are about to go stock up on meat and fireworks. Haha. Now thats American.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, sounds all American to me too:haha: Hope you and your family have a fun holiday weekend:hugs:

Lissa: The new wedding band sounds so romantic:) I did the same thing for dh on our 10th anniversary. I hope you have a wonderful time enjoying each other and forgetting the cares of the world for a few days:winkwink:

MommaBrown: What a FUN surprise to announce a BFP at the ceremony:haha: I hope that works out for you:thumbup:

We arrived in Frisco, CO last evening only to discover the condo we are renting had not been cleaned after the last renters left!!!! I immediately called the lady we're renting from and she was very apologetic and said she would get to the bottom of it, but in the meantime, we could stay in the *studio* next door..well, got the code for the lock, walked in and guess what...wasn't cleaned either!!! The owner (lives in Denver and has a cleaning company clean the condos) was beside herself. SO, I took the sheets off the beds and picked up all the towels off the floor and started washing them...it took 4 loads...I have NEVER seen such teeny-tiny washings machine/dryer in my life! It was stuffed with 2 bath towels and the bath mat! Anyway, I found a bottle of 409 and cleaned the bathroom...ick:growlmad: On top of all of this, I got a migraine and nausea, likely due to altitude sickness (the elevation here is over 9000 ft)....it mimics the flu, for those who have never had it:( I'm feeling better today..just a dull headache..trying to drink lots of water but just feeling *out of it*.....so, the cleaning crew just finished cleaning our condo next door so we'll get our junk moved back over there now. My daughter is wanting to go shopping and I reeeeally want to take a nap:sleep: 

Hope you all are having a fun weekend with friends and family:kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

HAPPY 4TH GIRLIES:happydance::yipee::dance:  Thanking God today for the freedoms we still have in this country (at least for now) and for all of those who fought so hard for what we enjoy today :thumbup:

Hope everyone has an awesome day!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. I hope eveyone had a happy and safe 4th of July. Our villa was amazing. To have a pool in your room and a steam room was great. We relaxed it was very quite and dark. My hubby loved his gift. And what he got me was amazing. He got me a necklace with matching earrings. I haven't put them on yet because I am scared I will loose them. He got the kind of stuff that you just don't wear on an everyday basis. 
Anyway. I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.. 
Faith that is such a bummer. I hope you got something out of it. I would have said I need this at 1/2 price. or something.


----------



## Dash

Good morning! Our 4th was great- just as every year we had some friends over and the guys blew things up all night...almost everyone had to work this AM (government employees) so I still got to be in bed by midnight ;) 

Lissa it sounds like your room was amazing!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm glad you and dh had such a wonderful time:) Looks like dh with have to take you out more so you'll have those special occasions to wear the beautiful jewelry:winkwink:

Dash, glad your 4th went well:) Dh's family lives in Kent and I know they had gorgeous weather! I hope it was as nice over where your were as well! 

We had a great time, too! Lots of firework-mess to clean up this morning, but the kids had a great time! Everybody slept until 9am here this morning..eek! We didn't get home from Colorado until 2am yesterday morning...everyone got to bed and slept until Parade time and from there on...it was go, go, go! Dh did get a 3 hr. nap during the day yest. so he's the only who was feeling rested. 

Well, just waiting to for a pos. OPK. I know it will be soon as I have lots of EWCM:winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies.. Well I wanted to give you ladies an update and Dash I was hoping you could help me with a list of ?'s for the ruematologist. I have my apt on August 18th. I know that is more then a month away. I couldn't believe they put it out that far. But I guess that is probably normal. Anyway I have plenty to keep me busy during my wait. Today we are getting our patio door installed, the water softner, and then I am accepting bids on the front porch and the deck for the back. I am also looking for a hot tub and a swimming pool. In the midest of all that I am also searching for an attorney as the company that was contracted to dig build the basement and do the excavating still has not finished after living here for 3 months. And now because of the basement flooding we have a crack in the floor of the basement. Yesterday Kevin went and rented a bobcat to start ripping out all the brush and stuff that they never took care of. Then on top of that Kevin starts his new job On Tuesday next week. I am going to be home with 3 kids I am sure that in itself will keep me busy..LOL. 
The board sure has been quite.. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mommax3

wow sweets you are a busy woman!!!! I cant beIlieve that company is just screwing you guys like that wth! I hope you drag them through that court room and get a little extra just for your troubles :) Im stuck home today since my van is being a jerk and has to go into the shop tomorrow, I really dont like knowing I cant leave if I want to but today is going to be a hot one so im sure the kids will want to be in the pool all day anyways :) tomorrow I have a ob appointment and we get to hear the heartbeat :) hubby has to take me since my van will be in the shop he's not to thrilled since its during his work day but come on these are the perks of owning your own company right!?


----------



## cdnmom11

Ladies, omg, it's been soooo long. Kind of took a break from it all. Had a very crappy month in June. Turns out I did have retained product and had to take Cytotec on June 17th because my hcg was still elevated. The good news is that it worked and a few days later my hcg was down to zero. Yahoo! I o'd 4 days ago so feeling happy that I'm no longer broken. Fingers crossed big time that we get our bean soon. Feeling very optimistic, not sure why but I just have a feeling. Thought there would be a ton of posts to catch up on but geez, super quiet over here. Lissa, so glad things are looking up for you and you may have some answers soon. LOVE the bump pics momma and Dash, wow, you guys look amazing. Herbie, congrats on your pregnancy and sweet Faith, I really, really am hoping for your bfp this month. Hugs to all of you and hope to see you soon on the "other side"!


----------



## Dash

Hey CDN! thanks for the update :) Hope you had a successful month, and even if you didnt Im glad you feel like things are back to normal again.

Lissa- Im going to send you a private message.


I have my level 2 ultrasound today. Im hoping our little baby B did not grow a penis since week 15, lol. I will feel much better when they tell me today, as I have been hearing a lot of horror stories about being told the gender so early and the baby popping out the opposite. We also get a weight on the baby, and they are checking every single little part. I have not taken a vitamin this whole pregnancy I have been so sick...so Im hoping that wont be an issue. In my experience, our bodies compensate for what we cannot provide. I try not to worry but there were weeks I ate nothing but crackers!


----------



## mommax3

Dash I cant wait to hear if your lil girl is still a lil girl lol
cd fx you get your bfp this month


----------



## sweetlissa

Good luck today dash. I am sure your girl will still be your girl. My youngest I was told at 15 weeks he was a boy so I am sure they are pretty accurate. Momma good luck at your apt today. CDN I hope you will be posting a BFP here really soon. Faith that goes double for you.. 
AFM MY hubby almost got the yard done yesterday so he will be finishing up on that today. The guy showed up to install the door at 3:00 yesterday instead of 9 a.m. So we asked him to come back this morning (hopefully he is on time today) I found out yesterday I get to take my hubby to Iowa next week.. YEAH!!! NOT and on top of that the :witch: will be here she is due Sunday or Monday. I am going to get my blood drawn today to check my progesterone levels as the MA called yesterday and said the doctor would like for me to do that the next 2 cycles. So I guess I get to do it. She also said he would like for me to take a baby asprin which I am already doing. I just started that about a month ago. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Faith i hope this is your month!! I haven't POAS or charted my temp all month. I enjoy it too. I am just going to go with the flow of things. 

CdnMom it is good to here you are feeling better and are ready to try again! 

Lissa what a bummer about the company not finishing their job. Wishing you luck on your list of questions. 

Afm there is not much to dish on busy with the children and planning the ceremony has kept me pretty busy. I have been looking for dresses and think i have found one but DH will not look at it (he is superstitious) so now waiting on my sister to get a day off so she can go and check it out with me. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## sweetlissa

How did it go Dash?


----------



## mommax3

Yestrday we heard our lo's heartbeat :) 144 which im still leaning towards girl. I have gained 12 pounds already :( I cant help it lol eating is the only way I stay not sick! us on the 4th cant wait!!!!!
Dash how did your us go? is your baby still a girl :)


----------



## sweetlissa

That is wonderful. I am so happy for you :) Are you hoping for a girl?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, glad everything went well at your appt.:thumbup:

Lissa, hope your progesterone level is good. What is the reason for having it checked? Hope AF doesn't show for you:)

Momma Brown, hope you find the perfect dress:) Perhaps you'll get preggers this cycle since there's been no opks and charting:happydance:

Dash, I hope everything went well at your appt.:hugs:

CDN, I'm glad your body is finally back to normal:thumbup: I hope this is BFP for you again..and one that stays:hugs:

AFM, just going to wait and see if af shows. I'm not feeling too hopeful about this cycle as I don't think I o'd until yesterday and we hadn't bd'ed since Tues. PM:( Our CRAZY summer show schedule has thrown a monkey wrench into TTC and I've really reached the end of my planning...no, really I have this time:haha:...I know I've said that before, but it's soooo frustrating to plan everything out and then end up not bd'ing on the right days. I'm going to continue with the maca and RR brew, vitamins etc., but no more opks, temping, hanging upside down like a bat etc. If it's God's will for us to have more than 3 kids, than it will happen. One of our dear ladies on another TR thread got her BFP yesterday:happydance: I'm so happy for her:) She truly deserves it after 2 mc. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the summer....it's going to be gone before we know it:nope:


----------



## sweetlissa

The reason they checked it is because it has been low which it was again this month it was 9.1 I think my OB/GYN is just wanting to have everything lined up and ready for my apt which is good. The nurse told me to test in 2 weeks I laughed and said I don't think I will be testing this month.. That I am sure AF will show by Monday.


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> just going to wait and see if af shows. I'm not feeling too hopeful about this cycle as I don't think I o'd until yesterday and we hadn't bd'ed since Tues. PM:( Our CRAZY summer show schedule has thrown a monkey wrench into TTC and I've really reached the end of my planning...no, really I have this time:haha:...I know I've said that before, but it's soooo frustrating to plan everything out and then end up not bd'ing on the right days. I'm going to continue with the maca and RR brew, vitamins etc., but no more opks, temping, hanging upside down like a bat etc. If it's God's will for us to have more than 3 kids, than it will happen. One of our dear ladies on another TR thread got her BFP yesterday:happydance: I'm so happy for her:) She truly deserves it after 2 mc.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the summer....it's going to be gone before we know it:nope:

Faith- i would love to also but i am really just kinda leaving it up to faith if it happens and when it does happen i will be so happy but i am not going to stress .:thumbup: My older two children are gone frequently with their father and that leaves my youngest at home lonely with me and the DH. We have neighbors that are older than him and don't really like to play with him and it has hit me pretty hard that he is ready to have someone to play with. Part of my regret with the TL.:wacko: 
Did you O like you thought??? I hope that some of the lil :spermy: stuck around and maybe you will get it after all this month. You are in my thoughts often and i hope that you get that BFP!:hugs:

Lissa, hopefully they can get that progesterone level back were it needs to be. I hope that you too get your BFP!!!


Afm, I have had these achey breasts since before Af and all through. Still haven't gone away. Makes me curious as to what this month has to bring me. I haven't O'd yet...i think... but i have heard that you can also have the same symptoms when O'ing that you do right before AF.?? Feelin a bit wet but no EWCM..I am just going to ride it out this month and see what happens. It will happen when the time is right.:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks MommaBrown:hugs: we can all relate to the huge regret in the TR. I know it makes BIG age gaps in the kids:( If I got preggers in the next month or 2, there will be 10 years between my youngest and the newborn:nope: Dh has mentioned on numerous occasions how many children we could have by now if we hadn't had a TL:( I hope you can give your youngest a sibling:) 
I admire you greatly if you can just TTC on faith and nothing else:thumbup: I'm such a control freak and I know that's why I have such a hard time letting go of all of it. As far as I when I O'd...I don't really know as I left my therm at home (on purpose) when we left for this trip. I had a +opk in the afternoon on CD15, we bd'd that night using pre-seed and I put a softcup in immediately after. I *assumed* I would probably O on cd16 but had planned to bd that night to make certain. (I was also having heavy left O pains...)anyway, we ended up NOT bd'ing because we had to leave EARLY Thurs. morning for a business trip...dh went to bed since he was driving and I stayed up finishing packing and getting odds & ends ready:( So, CD17 morning, my temp was LOWER than it was on CD16 morning, so I assume FF would've put CD17 as O day. I won't know for sure as I made the decision that morning to forget the temping and opks...it sets me up for being very cranky when things don't go as planned:winkwink:

Anyway, all this TTC stuff has made me all the more grateful for the 3 precious children God has given me. They are growing all too fast and I need to focus on what I have and not what I wish I had:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa; that's great that your dr. is on top of the progesterone thing..very important for making babies:)

Dash; how was your appt? I've been thinking about you and wondered how the scan went:hugs: I hadn't realized that you were still feeling so sick:( :kiss:


----------



## Dash

My appointment was great! My cervix measured even longer than at last visit, and the baby was doing fantastic. There was one pic they wanted of the heart that they were not able to get, but the doc said it was nothing to worry about- just a positional thing. So I have another anatomy scan in 4 weeks.

I think I might be attending a birth as birth support tonight- which seems exciting and exhausting at the same time! Only time will tell...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> My appointment was great! My cervix measured even longer than at last visit, and the baby was doing fantastic. There was one pic they wanted of the heart that they were not able to get, but the doc said it was nothing to worry about- just a positional thing. So I have another anatomy scan in 4 weeks.
> 
> I think I might be attending a birth as birth support tonight- which seems exciting and exhausting at the same time! Only time will tell...

:thumbup:Glad everything is looking good for you and your lil' gal:)

Ooohh, birth support, eh? You're right, that does sound exhausting and I'm not even preggers:haha: I hope the birth goes smoothly:) My sister is due on Friday:happydance: she's having lots of contractions:) I'm so excited to be an auntie again:happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash glad your apt went good. Faith and Mommabrown I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope you both get your BFP this month. AFM I am getting ready to take my hubby to indianapolis for his new job. I am so excited to take him. I love my hubby but being together for the last 4 months has been enough..LOL.. On the flip side my sister in law and her boyfriend broke up yesterday so she will be staying with us for a while until she can get her own place. I am sure the kids will love it.. And she is a neat freak so I am sure she will be helping around the house when she isn't working. Anyway AF hasn't shown yet. I am not testing. I am not testing. Okay so I am driving myself crazy about not testing. But I don't wanna see a --- or a faint +. AF is due today or tomorrow. Faith I feel you on being a control freak because if I could turn a --- test ++ I would. I hate not being in control of anything. Which makes TTC even harder. Becuase like you said things come up and nothing ever goes as planed it seems.


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok I lied. I am not getting excited at all after everything I have been through in the last few months. But this gives me hope. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7603203.html


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith, I sorta started out the same way of controlling the whole TTC. It just wasn't fun for us. The heartache i felt and still feel each month when AF arrives is to much and when i think that i have controlled every situation and that it should be happening it only makes it harder on having hopes of having a successful TR. :cry: So i let it go. I have faith that if it wasn't meant to be then i wouldn't have been lead this far into my journey. Well i still have hope for you because :spermy: can live up to 3 days in there and you could have got it this time.:hugs: Don't give up hope yet. 

Lissa, i know what you mean my dad was a truck driver and all the time he spent away was hard on us but when he was home for too long we all started wanting him to head back out. lol Hopefully since they have figured out medically what is going on with you it well help aid to a very long and healthy pregnancy for you!!! :winkwink: 

Here :dust: to both you dear ladies!! :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Ok I lied. I am not getting excited at all after everything I have been through in the last few months. But this gives me hope. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7603203.html

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!:happydance: Lissa:hugs: I hope it's a for suresie for you:hugs: and OMG! here you thought you missed your window:) This just goes to show, that opks may not be as reliable as we think:nope: I was JUST reading about this yesterday...lots of women basing everything on the smiley face or *looks pretty close to the control line* stuff. Now I know why dr.s will say ...forget the opks:(

ANYWHO, I'm so, so excited for you! When will dh be home:haha:

Can you girls believe it? We have two dear tr sisters on another thread that just got their BFPs in the past few days, another sister that tested Fri. and thinks she saw a faint line and now, our very own Lissa:dance: this HAS to be the best month ever for BFPs!!!!


----------



## Dash

OH wow! I didnt even look because I thought it was a chart- and I wouldnt know what i was looking at anyways. So glad you posted that Faith!

YAY LISSA! How exciting!


----------



## Mzladyk

Congratulations Lisa !!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. I am back from Indiana. We had a great time. I feel like I need to sleep for atleast a week. I have sneezed about a million times in the last few days. I will be going for blood work tomorrow. I have been testing but the lines are staying about the same. I am not at all getting my hopes up. Although AF has stayed away. I just don't want disappointment. I will let you all know as soon as I know something.


----------



## sweetlissa

O and I should mention that my BB's feel like they have gained about 10 lbs in the last few days. They hurt.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, thanks for the update:) So glad you had safe travels!
Anxious to hear your betas! Praying for GOOD numbers:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

sweets fx that everything is in the right spot and stays there :) congrats momma


----------



## sweetlissa

my first beta was 36. So low. I am kinda disappointed. I was hoping for a higher number. I will go again on friday.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> my first beta was 36. So low. I am kinda disappointed. I was hoping for a higher number. I will go again on friday.



Lissa, how many dpo are you? Praying for doubling numbers:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Well AF showed today. I am sad but I kinda expected it. I really wanted it to stick. Thank you ladies for being so supportive.


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Lissa what a bummer Hun.:hugs: Sorry bout the way things are going for you. :cry: This should encourage you today to know that even though you may have experienced some delay in childbearing God still has good plans in mind for you. :flower:


----------



## Dash

Aw :( Im sorry Lissa.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, when does dh get home? Do you suppose the mc has something to do with the low progesterone? Hopefully since you're now getting that taken care of, you'll get a keeper next opportunity you and dh have together. I'm sorry this one didn't stay:nope::hugs: It does seem that you're quite fertile, that's something to be happy about:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

sweets im sooooo sorry hun


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies. And yes it does seem that I am very fertile. I just want one to stick. As for the reason for the mc my doc says it is because of the Lupus. Tuesday I started feeling sick like a cold so I knew my immune system was down and I knew it was fighting the baby off. My OB's nurse called me back yesterday afternoon and said that until I see the rhuematologist and get my lupus under control that most likely this will continue to be the outcome. She wasn't very positive but atleast she was honest. I am really bumped and looking at the fact that my 3 babies I have might just be it for me. And I am coming to terms with it. Today I am kidless. Everyone will be home tonight. So will my hubby. I can't wait to see him this has been a very long few days. Faith I am not sure how many DPO I was I am thinking about 14 or 15. And my usual is 10 or 11.


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Lissa...I am sure that this is hard for you and I am sure I would feel the exact same way as you. Heck I can't even get a + yet. The Dr. will get your Lupus under control and you will be back to TTC before you know it!


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies. Looks like O'd early this month! On Monday had lots of EWCM and we BD that night. The next day little to no cm so I am almost sure this was the day I O'd. Heres to that long TWW. 

Faith how are things with you??? Not to much longer until you can test I see. I hope that you get your BFP this month!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, hope this is your month:thumbup: You'll probably find the TWW flying by as you keep busy with the renewal plans:)

Lissa, I hope the dr.s can help you get the lupus under control so you can TTC again. Don't give up yet. I know it must be so hard to see those +tests and not be able to get that baby to stick:nope: That's great that dh is coming home already:happydance: enjoy the weekend with him:winkwink:

Afm, dh and I are having a hormone panel done sometime next month. Hopefully this can shed some light as to why we're on cycle 7 and not even one single BFP:nope: I really do think my estrogen & progesterone are out of whack..but we'll see. We're also having thyroid checked and cortisol levels:thumbup:

This is a tough journey and I can feel myself falling away from the whole TTC stuff. Just this cycle we've had 4 bfps on the TR threads..Lissa's sadly ended in MC, and another gal is having surgery this morning as it was determined that her baby is in the tube:nope: I *hope* the other 2 ladies have babies that will stay for 9 months:hugs: and to top this off, my next door neighbor is in the midst of a mc:cry: we've been keeping her 3 y.o. busy so she can rest.
Oh, but something positive! My sister had her baby at 12:48am Tues:happydance: she is a sweet, tiny, precious bundle. Wow! you really forget how tiny they are at birth! She weighed 6lbs 1oz:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

faith congrats to your sister :) It really is horrible to see all these girls get there bfp and half have already ended badly I just dont understand! I hope that you are given some good answers at your appointment :) dont give up this will happen


----------



## Dash

Lissa and Faith- I hope the doctors you guys see and tests you both have done can help you both figure out whats going on, and get help and answers so that YOU guys can be next. YOU BOTH DESERVE IT!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks ladies:hugs: you guys are THE BEST:thumbup: Thanks for sticking with us, here, and continuing to offer encouragement:winkwink: It's truly a blessing and nothing short of a miracle that you both got only ONE BFP and it stuck in just the right place and you both are cruising along nicely:hugs: It's soooo nice to see some encouraging stories amidst the tragedy of the journey:kiss:

I hope everyone has an awesome weekend:) dd and I are going to be busy, busy making rhubarb jam:thumbup: I have rhubarb coming out my ears!:haha: I've got to get it picked before our grasshopper plague consumes it! This is our 4th year of terrible grasshopper problems..:dohh:


----------



## mommax3

faith I thank god often I feel so lucky especially seeing all the things that could have happened. I hope you are in the same one bfp boat as I was :) enjoy your quality time with your daughter they are the best!


----------



## Dash

I feel so luck also! Especially conceiving on the first cycle we tried- I hoped I would be one of those women, but I also know that every woman with a TR hopes they are that woman. What is really funny, is my first name is derived from the Goddess and Wine and Fertility...and it was always a big joke, you know, since I had that accidental teenage pregnancy that resulted in my son.

Faith- I wish I could grow ANYTHING. It is a cool 60 degrees and raining here. I have never felt so awesome having a drizzly, cool summer! All my plants died, but Im soooo comfy. Lol.


----------



## sweetlissa

Yes dash and momma faith had it right thanks for sticking around with us. This has been a heck of a ride for me and my hubby. We talked last night and together we feel like we can't do this every month. Seeing the ++ tests and then mcing. Truely it is breaking my heart. We said that there will be no more temping no OPK's and no testing until there is some kind of pain or I am atleast a week late. And hopefully we can get some answers soon. Thank you all for listening to me complain which is all I feel like I have been doing lately.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Yes dash and momma faith had it right thanks for sticking around with us. This has been a heck of a ride for me and my hubby. We talked last night and together we feel like we can't do this every month. Seeing the ++ tests and then mcing. Truely it is breaking my heart. We said that there will be no more temping no OPK's and no testing until there is some kind of pain or I am atleast a week late. And hopefully we can get some answers soon. Thank you all for listening to me complain which is all I feel like I have been doing lately.

Lissa, I've never thought of you as a complainer:hugs: your living life...it's real..and this is our own little *safe place* where we can be real..without judgement, but just here for support:thumbup:

That's great that you and dh had that open and honost discussion:thumbup: I think your plan sounds like the best idea! It seems we ride on a *high* for the first 6 months of TTC, but then it loses its thrill and excitement of seeing the +opk and symptom spotting through the TWW etc. I'm right there with you. I quit temping right around O and haven't looked back:nope: It's been nice not having to worry about the temp, no checking CM and I won't test until AF is LATE. I totally expect her and then there's no dissapointment when she comes. This particular TWW has been nice...I had sore bbs from O day until about 5dpo...and they've been fine since:thumbup: I've felt really good:) I'm thinking it could be the Maca since this is the 1st full cycle of using it as well as B-Complex. I will continue taking supplements because I think they're great! I'm leaving all the baby stuff up to the giver of LIFE:)


----------



## sweetlissa

I haven't tried any of the vitamins. I am just been taking the prenatal. And an extra folic acid. I am sure when I see my Ob they will probably suggest something. But at this point I just want to get things under control. and loose some of this post TR weight. I have gained 13 LBS since October. And 10 of it came from the clomid in December and January. I feel like if I can get the Lupus under control and get my body healthy that things might work out better. Thank you all for understanding. And Faith your such a sweetie :) My husband actually walked out here this morning and said who are you typing to. I said my girls on the MB. I do think it is great to have a place to turn to when things don't look the best and when you know your friends don 't understand. My friends try to understand, but none of them know what to say. Other then it will be ok. Which is what friends are for. But with you guys I know that you understand. And I can't say thank you enough.


----------



## Mommabrown

Good Morning Ladies!

How is everyone feeling? Boy i know one thing i am ready to get school started back up. The heat is horrible here and I won't let them go outside except early morning or late evening after dinner. Boy being cooped up inside is really getting to all of us. I found that perfect dress this weekend. DH surprised me flowers and dinner that night which really took me off guard. . .he says that I've been a bit grumpy and he thought it'd cheer me up. Boy did it work. No signs or symptoms of having a BFP this month either. Faith i sure do look forward to seeing how things turn out for you this month. It would be so exciting to see you get that BFP this month!!


----------



## mommax3

sweets sounds like a good plan if anything you will feel some relief and perhaps a big wonderful surprise :)
mbrown Im ready as well my kids fight alittle to much these days about everything and anything! 
afm I have a huge migraine which seems to be how its gonna be for awhile I went to the chiropractor twice in a week and im still dying, usually it helps but I guess I went from wanting to puke to wanting to shoot my head off lol I was soooo scared to go too for some reason the idea of her cracking me with a baby in there freaks me out I know lots of woman do it I just feel like it cant be super safe for the baby but I really felt like I needed some relief and taking tylenol was not cutting it.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hope you feel better soon Momma.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, Migraines are MISERY!!! You poor dear:hugs: I hope you can get rid of it!


----------



## Dash

Chiropractic is not only safe but REALLY encouraged while pregnant! I get adjusted all the time. It can help prevent so many discomforts.

Lissa- when are you seeing your rheumatologist? 


As for me...I have my 22 weeks check up tomorrow. Because of previous PTL and cervix issues I go in every 2 weeks for cervical ultrasounds. So far so good, hoping it stays that way!


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> Chiropractic is not only safe but REALLY encouraged while pregnant! I get adjusted all the time. It can help prevent so many discomforts.
> 
> Lissa- when are you seeing your rheumatologist?
> 
> 
> As for me...I have my 22 weeks check up tomorrow. Because of previous PTL and cervix issues I go in every 2 weeks for cervical ultrasounds. So far so good, hoping it stays that way!

August 18th. Yesterday I went to the library to get a book on Lupus and things you can do at home to help. Can you believe they didn't have 1 book there. They had to order it from Amazon said it would be about 2 weeks before they got it. I really wanted to do some reading and be prepared.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, did you check Amazon.com yourself? It's amazing how CHEAP you can buy books! Take a look, if you haven't already:thumbup: I hope and pray that you get some good answers at your appt.:hugs:

Dash, how was your checkup today?:hugs:

Momma, I can't wait to see what you're having:happydance: Did the migraine finally leave you? 

MommaB, your dh sounds like such a sweetheart:) How thoughtful that he would buy you flowers and treat you to dinner, just to make you feel better! Sounds like a keeper:winkwink: You'll have to post a pic of your dress:happydance: how fun! My dd LOVES to look at wedding dresses and she's only 9! Boy, it starts early:haha:

Herbie, how are you feeling these days? How far along are you now?:hugs:

CDN, how are you doing? 

How are the rest of the TTC gals? We haven't heard from some of our other ladies for a while! Check in when you can, girls, and let us know how you're doing:hugs:

Afm, still waiting for AF:) Now I'm wishing I would have temped through this month:haha: at least I'd know what's going on. I plan to test on Friday AM if she hasn't arrived by then. I'm NEVER late..except I did start B-Complex this cycle, which helps with spotting during lp and helps to extend lp. So, this has really thrown me off..don't know if it's just the B-Comp doing its job or what:shrug: I'm such a weany..I'm too afraid to test and see a BFN:wacko: crazy..I know! If I'm not preggo this cycle, I have to give two:thumbup::thumbup: to B-Complex and Maca because I have zero PMS, NO sore bbs, NO water weight, NO PMS headache...in fact, I feel like I'm around O time:winkwink: I have had a few waves of nausea, which I sometimes have before AF..also some lower back pain and mild cramping off and on, but overall, it's been a good TWW:)


----------



## Dash

Sounds hopeful Faith! I totally like what Im hearing from you :D

My appt was great today. Baby is measuring big, and my cervical length was 4.13 which is AWESOME!


----------



## mommax3

Faith I cant wait to hear what friday brings :)
Dash what great news!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Faith I am sooo excited for you.:happydance: Can't wait to see what happens!:thumbup:


I will try to put a picture from the site but not sure how to get it on here yet.
 



Attached Files:







White-Deep-V-neck-Satin-Chiffon-Wedding-Dress-8901-1.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 1









White-Deep-V-neck-Satin-Chiffon-Wedding-Dress-8901-2.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommax3

oh I love the dress!!!!! I wanna get married again just so I canwear a pretty dress again lol


----------



## sweetlissa

:happydance::happydance:I love the dress. Is everyone enjoying the heatwave.. OMG... HORRIBLE. Finally a good bit of news. The guys are hear working on our yard. I will be planting grass seed tonight. *WOOOOOHOOOOO*:thumbup: I am so excited. Then on top of that our pool is being installed Saturday. Yesterday a friend of ours came over and planted 13 trees that I had bought. He brough top soil and mulch and did my flower bed too. So 4 months after we moved in We are finally getting a yard. I am so happy. ALSO :winkwink: I was asked to put a walk for Lupus together. So I will start working on that shortly. When I spoke to the lady today at the Ohio Fondation for Lupus I told her that I had had another MC and she said that she was sorry and that it is very common with Lupus. She also talked to me about a cleansing system and a diet. She said the Cleansing system will make me ill for a day or 2. She said you will think your going to die from vomiting and all but that I will be better able to control the Lupus afterwards. She said all the meds I have been taking are going to build up in my system and when I do the cleansing my body will release everything from my liver. SO I am still unsure if I will do that. But for now I am doing a happy dance. I will post pics later. :happydance::dance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, can't wait to see a photo of you in the dress! It's super beautiful! Thanks for posting the pic:)

Lissa, congrats on the new yard! And a pool sounds wonderful with this heat wave:wacko: you needed some good news:thumbup: 

Afm, Auntie Flow woke with me this AM...grrrr...:coffee: drowned my sorrows in a cappuccino:haha: I'm okay:) Getting the hormone testing done will hopefully provide some answers!


----------



## Dash

BOOOO Faith. Im sorry :( I was rooting for you this month!

MommaBrown- BEAUTIFUL dress!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you ladies! 

Faith- So so sorry Hun! I hope that you get the answers you want with your testing. I so thought this was your month. :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Bummer Faith. I was really feeling it for you this month. Onto the next month. We will be rooting for you.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thanks girls:hugs:

MommaB, looks like you're next:thumbup: We need a sticky BFP:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

Faith im so sorry dear :(

I have a question for you girls has anyone ever heard of your betas doubling while your bleeding? my sister just got another bfp this will be her 3rd the first was ectoic the second was a mc and now she thought she was mcing and when she got her bloods her numbers had doubled! wth! the poor girl can never just have a black and white pregnancy or mc she has been through hell ugh and hte dr says there is nothing he can say until she gets more blood work on monday! I thinks its soooo weird


----------



## Dash

Bleeding during a successful pregnancy is common. If her numbers are doubling I would think perhaps there is a really good chance that she might be having a successful pregnancy.


----------



## mommax3

I hope so dash!!!!! this poor girl is going to need to be commited if she has to keep enduring mc and ectopics!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, so sorry to hear about your sister:nope: I certainly don't have the answers, BUT my younger sister has had 2 pregnancies with first tri bleeding. With her first, we thought for sure she was MC...but she had a healthy baby girl in the end:thumbup: 2nd dd..same thing..first tri, she had placenta prevea (sp) but had a full-term baby with that one as well! I *HOPE* your sister's baby will be okay:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks faith I will keep you girls posted I sure hope she can carry this lo to full term like your sister did :)
Today my sister is coming over and were having thanksgiving in july Im so thrilled to be stuffing my face with turkey,,stuffing and all those yummy things that go with thanksgiving :) I know its hot out but my belly doesnt care lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Thanks faith I will keep you girls posted I sure hope she can carry this lo to full term like your sister did :)
> Today my sister is coming over and were having thanksgiving in july Im so thrilled to be stuffing my face with turkey,,stuffing and all those yummy things that go with thanksgiving :) I know its hot out but my belly doesnt care lol

Wow! How fun!!! Is this an annual tradition? Sounds wonderful:) I LOVE making T-day dinner...love trying new side dishes and pies each year. Have a fun day!

We're currently in Aspen, CO for dh's show this weekend. It's super busy here and hot!...but I guess it's hot everywhere right now:wacko:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Thanks girls:hugs:
> 
> MommaB, looks like you're next:thumbup: We need a sticky BFP:happydance:

I fear a BFN is in the future. I am just have that feeling that my sore BB's are because AF is getting ready to show. Few cramps but nothing to indicate BFP. :wacko:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls:hugs:
> 
> MommaB, looks like you're next:thumbup: We need a sticky BFP:happydance:
> 
> I fear a BFN is in the future. I am just have that feeling that my sore BB's are because AF is getting ready to show. Few cramps but nothing to indicate BFP. :wacko:Click to expand...

I hope you're wrong:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## herbie

hi girls .....hows everyone doing?
sorry not been around much been so busy with all the activities with the kids breaking up for the summer
so sorry af got you faith :( chin up and keep going :)
good luck mommaB xxx hope you get that BFP!!!!
how"s all your bumps doing ladies? :)
ive got to see my consultant on tuesday as the bleed has got bigger but they still aren"t concerned at the moment so hopefully i"ll get a few more answers on tuesday and hopefully another scan :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow Momma I hope your sis is doing ok. I will keep her in my prayers. Thanksgiving in July sounds yummy. I might have to do it. LOL Herbie I had no idea you were already that far along Holy Cow.. :) Good to see you around and glad everything is going ok..


----------



## mommax3

sweets it was soooo yummy and smelling everything cook really took me to november at one point my sis was like where the macys parade lol 
Herbie wow is right almost 13 weeks already! how ya feeling? you have been bleeding this whole time?


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma when do you have your next U/S? I cant wait to hear what you are having?


----------



## mommax3

sweets I go on the 4th im sooooo excited I will be on here sharing the news as soon as i know :)


----------



## herbie

i know how time flys!!!! 
no ive not been bleeding momma
when they did mt u/s they found a bleed at the top of my uterus
they said they usually just get absorbed and as its nowhere near baby they arent concerned
but i am!!! lol scared to death that all is ok :(
so i see my consultant tomorrow and hopefully she will have more answers :)
i have no bleeding or pain but i just wish it wasn"t there si i can relax a bit more xxxx


----------



## herbie

2nd trimester tomorrow!!!! whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. I have to tell you we went to dinner and movie last night. Saw the funniest movie I have seen in years. Friends with Benefits.. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mommax3

Herbie good luck at the dr. today :) Im sure all will be ok
Lissa I wanted to see that now im def gonna try to make a date with hubby, we havent had one in soooo long!


----------



## sweetlissa

Momma you will love it.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies where is everyone at?


----------



## mommax3

so its looking like my sister is suffering from another ectopic :( poor girl I hope she can mentally hang in there
as for me Im still not really feeling baby move im sure he/she is fine in there but im just such a paranoid freak this time around I cant help but wonder?! seems like everyone is different but I could swear I felt the other ones earlier then this????? hmmmm thank god for my ultrasound next week, that will give me some relief


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, when I was preggers with my last 2 dc, I RENTED a home doppler just for peace of mind! They may be cheap enough to buy by now or renting may still be an option..also maybe someone is selling one on ebay for cheap. You might check into that to save yourself worry:hugs: My first baby was stillborn AND I am a worrier (trying to get better with that) but being able to check on the wee babes whenever I wanted to, was so reassuring:) 

Lissa, glad you enjoyed the time out with DH:kiss:


----------



## mommax3

Thanks faith thats a good idea and im sooooo sorry for your loss that is something I just couldnt imagine :(


----------



## Dash

Morning girls! We have been super busy- put an offer in on a new house last night. Now we just get to wait and see what happens. I hate waiting!!!

Me and DH saw Friends With Benefits this weekend also, and I agree with Lissa- it was one of the funniest movies I have seen in a long time. The humor is so inappropriate it cant possibly all be shown on the previews, like some movies  

Sounds like Momma and Herbie have some big ultrasounds coming up, super exciting! 

Momma- have you asked the location of your placenta? A lot of times with a more anterior placenta you wont feel movement for a VERY long time.


----------



## mommax3

yeah dash my girlfriend had that this go around and she didnt get any proper movement until 18 19 weeks I guess we will find out next week :)

yay good luck I hope you get the house :)


----------



## herbie

morning ladies xxx
well went to see my cons and she said no matter how big the bleed gets it will be absorbed and not to worry xxx
they are not gomma scan me again as they said there was no need as the pregnancy was doing fine 
they booked my c-section when i was there so bubs will be born on 18th jan xxx
seems like ages away !!!! lol xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

Great news herbie :) Im so jealous you got to book your section already,I want to book mine lol


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. Not alot to report here. I go back to the doc tomorrow Finally I will get to see my OB/GYN doc. I can't wait to have some answers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Herbie, good news on the bleed:hugs: Jan. 18 will be here before you know it:happydance: I can't believe it's almost August!

Lissa, we'll be anxious to hear how your appt. goes:)

Momma, I hope your LO starts gettin' busy in there:winkwink: good tip from Dash..I hadn't heard that before!

Dash, a new house?! How exciting!!!! I hope everything works out:)

Girls, it's time for updated belly pics:haha:


----------



## Dash

When you say its almost August, it makes November seem SO close! Haha.

Good news Herbie, and good luck at the doc Lissa.

Our offer was accepted on the house :) So now we get to spend a bunch of time waiting on paperwork and inspections and stuff...Im really hoping it goes through! Its a 4 bed 2 bath, with an extra den downstairs. It feels like a mansion compared to what we are in now! The only down side is that it is residential, so we have to give up our goats and chickens...


----------



## Mommabrown

Hello ladies! 

Dash- Congrats! Yes Nov is just around the bend not to much longer!

Momma- I can't wait to see what your having. 

Afm, well AF showed 2 days early... I'm not complaining. I am so happy that my body has finally got its groove back. So here is to trying next month.


----------



## mommax3

great outlook mommab :) 
I cant wait either! next thursday!!!!!
so my drs. office called and said im still positive for somesort of antibody but the tieter is to low to tell what! ugh I hate this because I know nada about it, they say the baby is fine which is good but its still just one more thing for me to worry about!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash::happydance: woohoo:) Congrats on the new house:thumbup:

Mommax3, can't wait to hear if it's a boy or girl:) I don't know a thing about the anitbody stuff but will be praying that everything works itself out:hugs:

MommaB, sorry AF found you:( Hope next cycle is the ticket..you'll be on your honeymoon, right?:haha:


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash Congrats on the new house. :happydance: November is just around the corner. 
Herbie January 18th will be here before you know it. heck I am getting ready to go Xmas shopping. LOL
Momma can't wait to see what you are having. 
Faith when is your apt and what type of blood work are you getting done?
AFM I am getting ready to head out the door to go to my apt. I am praying for good news. I also see my family doc today. SO I will be home about 12 but then I have a guy coming with 7 tons of dirt so I could be busy. But I promise I will update you all as soon as I can. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

No Faith not till Sept! But it would be nice to announce while all our family is together since they are all so scattered out. 

Mommax3 people can develop antibodies from exposure to illnesses and immunizations. It is probably nothing to worry about. SO do you have your hopes set on a Boy or a girl?

Lissa hope to hear good news from your dr. appt.!


----------



## Dash

Momma has 3 boys, I bet she wants that girl! Haha.

Good luck today lissa!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, can't wait to hear how your appt. goes:thumbup: I'm praying for good news! 7 tons of dirt should keep you busy:haha:

As for my testing..I'm doing it on 8/8. We're testing: Estradiol, Progesterone, Testosterone, DHEA-S, Cortisol,Thyroid:freeT3, freeT4,TSH,TPO. Depending on how these come out, we'll test FSH and LH if need be. :thumbup:

MommaB, :dohh: for some reason I was thinking your wedding was in August. At least you have another cycle to get that BFP before the big day:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies thank you for all the thoughts and prayers. I got some what good news??? He said that they can treat the clotting disorder that showed in my blood work. So he ordered more blood work and an U/S I go again on the 8th of August. I hate this waiting game... He did say that I need to do the baby asprin extra Vitamin B12 and and pre nat vitamin. He did say that we might try an IUI in September. He does think that I could be headed toward the control phase of the Lupus. Thank God. So after that I went and saw my family doc. The blood work with him all came back good. He gave me some meds for the muscle aches. And said that the last xray of my chest should that there was fluid in my chest cavity. So he wants to do a stress test. RRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am seriously thinking of pulling my hair out.. SOOOOO I still have no answers I feel. I go to the Rhuematologist on August 18th. And Ob/GYN on August 8th. O and my family doc said to try not to stress and recommended smoking some green stuff to try to relax???? If you could have only seen the look on my face. Not to mention my kids were with me. I might have to find a new doc??? But I love this guy...


----------



## Dash

Haha. I recommend it too. 

(I wish you could see how hard Im laughing right now)


----------



## mommax3

sweets Im thrilled to hear that there was good news today :) hopefully destressing will help :)
so im having alot of lower tummy pain today like to the point it was making me think i was getting my period (weird)so I went to the dr. and they basicly think it might just be round ligament pain which I dont think so or uti or kidney stones again ugh anyway good news is I got a us and they were able to tell us that we are having a girl!!!!!


----------



## Dash

How exciting!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm glad you got some more answers today:thumbup: yep, the waiting game sucks:( Bu, at least you're making progress!! btw, stay AWAY from the greens stuff:wacko: hmmmm, interesting doc you have:wacko:

Momma, I hope it's just ligament pain your feeling:thumbup: AND YEA to team PINK:happydance: sounds lovely!!! BOTH you and Dash having girls:) how do your kids feel about that? Glad you got to see HER moving around on the screen. Did the dr. say why you may not be feeling much movement at this point?


----------



## sweetlissa

LOL Faith trust me I will. LOL.. 
Momma I am thrilled to hear your having a girl. Sorry you are feeling rough.


----------



## Mommabrown

mommax3 said:


> sweets Im thrilled to hear that there was good news today :) hopefully destressing will help :)
> so im having alot of lower tummy pain today like to the point it was making me think i was getting my period (weird)so I went to the dr. and they basicly think it might just be round ligament pain which I dont think so or uti or kidney stones again ugh anyway good news is I got a us and they were able to tell us that we are having a girl!!!!!

Oh how exciting! Congrats! Hope that you get to feeling better! :happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

sweetlissa said:


> Hi ladies thank you for all the thoughts and prayers. I got some what good news??? He said that they can treat the clotting disorder that showed in my blood work. So he ordered more blood work and an U/S I go again on the 8th of August. I hate this waiting game... He did say that I need to do the baby asprin extra Vitamin B12 and and pre nat vitamin. He did say that we might try an IUI in September. He does think that I could be headed toward the control phase of the Lupus. Thank God. So after that I went and saw my family doc. The blood work with him all came back good. He gave me some meds for the muscle aches. And said that the last xray of my chest should that there was fluid in my chest cavity. So he wants to do a stress test. RRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am seriously thinking of pulling my hair out.. SOOOOO I still have no answers I feel. I go to the Rhuematologist on August 18th. And Ob/GYN on August 8th. O and my family doc said to try not to stress and recommended smoking some green stuff to try to relax???? If you could have only seen the look on my face. Not to mention my kids were with me. I might have to find a new doc??? But I love this guy...

Bahaha lissa i could only imagine the facial expression I would have had. Just hold in there and everything will come together. Hope that you get good news on the 8th!:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow oh wow how exciting it is to see that Mommax3 is having a girl! Its so exciting to hear and gives me lots of hope for a baby one day!:happydance:


Faith i hope that all comes back well on your testing.:thumbup: It should definitely give you some answers. I was reading on another board the other day that it took the lady exactly a year to get preggers from her TR surgery. I hope that you get yours very soon tho!:hugs:


Afm, i informed my DH last night that i want 6 children. This conversation did not go over very well :grr: So i am on the outs with the old man for now.


----------



## mommax3

Im feeling alot better today thank god! dash was right I have anterior placenta so I guess what this means is my placenta is thicker beteween my belly and the baby so it taks longer for me to feel anyhthing. my best friend had the same thing and she thought i might have it too and and honestly I was like yeah right what are the odds of both of us having it lol today im going to see her in the hospital she had her lil man last night :) cant wait to hold him :)
mommab 6 kids u go girl! hubby will get over it just give him some time
dash yay congrats on the house I guess you will stay busy from now until baby time


----------



## herbie

awwww a pink bump xxxx
massive congrats!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
have you got a name for her momma?


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. I had a crazy busy weekend. It was my daughters 9th bday so we went to the waterpark for 2 days that wasexhausting. Came home cleaned went to dinner put grass seed down then put straw down. I have been so busy I haven't even really thought about wether we caught it this month or not. I am leaning toward the not. But only time will tell. Today I am going to go look for a new bed. My hubby and I are finally giving in and getting a King size bed. He is about 270 LBS and I am about 210LBS so us in a Queen is not working out. And finally I feel well enough to sleep in the bed. I have been for almost a week. YEAH. And he has been booted out to the couch almost every night. When we stayed at the waterpark we had a King and the next morning we both looked at each other and said that's it.. LOL... Our Daughter will be getting the old bed. Well it really isn't old it is only 2 years old..LOL.. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Good morning ladies. I had a crazy busy weekend. It was my daughters 9th bday so we went to the waterpark for 2 days that wasexhausting. Came home cleaned went to dinner put grass seed down then put straw down. I have been so busy I haven't even really thought about wether we caught it this month or not. I am leaning toward the not. But only time will tell. Today I am going to go look for a new bed. My hubby and I are finally giving in and getting a King size bed. He is about 270 LBS and I am about 210LBS so us in a Queen is not working out. And finally I feel well enough to sleep in the bed. I have been for almost a week. YEAH. And he has been booted out to the couch almost every night. When we stayed at the waterpark we had a King and the next morning we both looked at each other and said that's it.. LOL... Our Daughter will be getting the old bed. Well it really isn't old it is only 2 years old..LOL.. Hope everyone has a great day.

Happy Birthday to your lil girl :cake: water parks are def. exausting my hunny did some work at a water park near us and as part of payment they gave us a family season pass which sounds great but I really hate taking the kids there by myself lol today we will be going again and im dreading it lol the 2 older ones stick together and do there thing and my lil one and I
hang by the lil kids stuff. Really the point is that they have fun and they really do so I guess im doing my job :) king size bed im jealous I would love a bigger bed our kids are always finding there way in and making me super squshed! new house, new bed and soon some new grass! things are looking good sweets :hugs: and before you know it you will be sportin a new baby bump I bet with all this stuff going on in your life you will get preggo wihout even trying


----------



## Dash

Ive embarked on a new kind of 2WW- the kind where you wait for your loan paperwork to go through and hope the nice big house you put the offer on is yours.

I think it might be just as exhausting...and frustrating.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks Dash. Yes I have grass. I am so excited. I will take a pic in a few days and post it on here. Where is everyone at? I remember our 2ww on the house we are in now it was almost as bad as the 2ww to test. Your right though. I have a feeling that things happen in their own time this is the first month I haven't even really thought about trying. I have actually been focusing on being healthy and trying to walk every day. My goal this month is to do 20 miles. I am trying to work up to being able to do a walk for Lupus. I have lost 6 lbs in the last week watching what I eat and walking.. I am sure going to the waterpark and going up the stairs a 100 times played a part in it..LOL.. How was your trip to the waterpark.


----------



## mommax3

Grass yay i know that feeling first hand we were soooo happy to see grass and not mud! The water park went really good actually and i got home intime to mow the lawn and vacume the pool :) I have gained 15 pounds already so im jealous of your weight loss lol great job by the way :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you


----------



## Dash

Momma, dont feel bad! I gained 10 before ttc and 10 since I got pregnant...I was in a wedding on Sunday and when I saw the pictures I almost DIED! My arms and face are SO freaking chubby! I was wearing a purple dress and I looked like Violet from Willy Wonka.


----------



## sweetlissa

Well atleast you ladies have a reason. I have put on 17 LBS since October after my TR. becuase of all the inflammation. Doc says with Lupus you either gain or lose. Well I gained now I am working on getting it off


----------



## Dash

Lissa you have been doing awesome getting it off! Where is the little counter that used to be in your sig?


----------



## Dash

So today at my OB appt my cervix had shrunk 1cm in length :( Its still in the normal range (it was really long before), but I was really hoping it would stay long to ease my mind and worries...


----------



## future_numan

Hi Ladies,
Just swinging by to see how everyone is doing..
Wow, Dash & momma.. time is flying.. Congratulations on expecting girls !!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Last night I was in an accident. I was pulling into my drive way when all of a sudden I got hit by a motorcycle trying to pass me as I turned in. Let me just tell you the site of seeing someone flying over your car and then flipping atleast 6 times is tramaizing. I couldn't sleep a wink last night. I made sure my kids were ok and ran to the guy. He sat up and said he was ok.. I couldn't believe it. He had a cut on his head and maybe a couple broken ribs and possibly a broken leg it looked like it was bleeding internally. All I could say was Thank God he was ok. All my kids sleept with me last night my daughter was in the front seat.. Which wont happen again because if the air bags had went off there would have been some damage. This is my car https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/accident.jpg Then after not really sleeping last night. My husband calls and tells me that a friend of mine also named Melissa died in a car accident last night. I am so razzled. So sad. My legs are still shaking from last night. My ankle is a little swollen so I am taking a day off from walking. I just can't believe it. I feel like my heart is broke.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash there it is. I had taken it off because I stopped losing and started gaining when I got sick..Now I am back to losing.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm so sorry you and the kids had to experience something so traumatic:nope: Wow! it certainly is a miracle that the motorcyclist didn't die or have MAJOR injuries and that none of you were badly hurt:( It's amazing how life can change in a split second! so sorry to hear of your friend Melissa:( 
On a better note, good for you for getting healthy:thumbup: it's so important for all of us to keep constant tabs on our health and weight...we have such an epidemic of diseases and ailments in this country and staying healthy is really a key part to keeping your body balanced and able to fight these things off! You're also teaching your kids how to be healthy and that's crucial, too, since they will continue the patterns they see at home:flower: It's certainly not easy as we're bombarded with junk food at every turn!!!

Dash, I'll keep you in my prayers. Try not to worry:hugs: 

Momma, I love your new avatar! 3D scans are AMAZING!!! I can't believe the detail that can be seen:)

Future, it's nice to see you drop by:) I hope everything is going well for you:flower:

MommaB, has hubby come around with the announcement that you'd like to have 6 kids:haha: Cross each bridge as you get to it. It always seems to work itself out:hugs:

Afm, should be O'ing in the next day or so from the looks of my CM. We're keeping busy with travels but still getting plenty of bd'ing in:winkwink:

Hope everyone has a good weekend:kiss:


----------



## wannahv1more

Hi there Ladies,

I would like to join your group. I have not got my tr yet. Well I will be having it Aug. 12. I came in here looking for success stories. To ease my mind about pregnancy after tr. I am so scared that after th surgery I won't be able to get preggo. I'm 36 and time is ticking.

Well let ne tell u a lil about myself.... Im 36, ds 17, ds16, dd 11, ds 6,dd 5 ( yeah i know a lot. All from a previous marriage). My husband doesnt have any children and desperately wants one of his own. Well that's pretty much it. Just would like some support from u Ladies if that's ok.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wannahv1more said:


> Hi there Ladies,
> 
> I would like to join your group. I have not got my tr yet. Well I will be having it Aug. 12. I came in here looking for success stories. To ease my mind about pregnancy after tr. I am so scared that after th surgery I won't be able to get preggo. I'm 36 and time is ticking.
> 
> Well let ne tell u a lil about myself.... Im 36, ds 17, ds16, dd 11, ds 6,dd 5 ( yeah i know a lot. All from a previous marriage). My husband doesnt have any children and desperately wants one of his own. Well that's pretty much it. Just would like some support from u Ladies if that's ok.

Welcome:hi: we LOVE to have new gals join us here:hugs: Congrats on the upcoming surgery..wow! just a few days away:thumbup: We have ladies here at all different stages of the TR journey. We have no guarantee of conceiving after the TR, but the chances are MUCH greater than not having the TR done at all :haha: 

I'm a part of 5 different TR boards/threads and there are many joys and sorrows shared on all of them. Lots of successes and lots of set-backs...it's the honest truth of this journey. :flower:

I'm 36, too:) Dh and I are trying for #4 (and many more, God willing) this is cycle #8 for us. 

God bless you as you heal from your surgery and start TTC. I hope you and dh get your sweet baby in short order:happydance:


----------



## Dash

Welcome! Faith is right- the journey is different for everyone. Good luck with your surgery! I joined this board right before my TR also- I waited 3 (well, 2.5) months to start trying and got pregnant on the first cycle. These ladies are SO awesome at being supportive no matter what part of your journey you are on. Glad you found us :)


----------



## wannahv1more

Thank you Dash and faith. How long did it take you to recover from the surgery? I was concerned about returning back to work. I am a table games dealer and have to do a lot of stretching.


----------



## Dash

I felt like my recovery took longer than I expected it to. I stayed in bed for about a week...and couldn't return to "normal" activities for about 2 weeks. BUT, I know some people on here- and have read on other places- that bounce back way quicker.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, I stayed laying down for about 3 or 4 days. On the 4th day, I went out walking, which felt really good! It did tire me out a little, but I think the walking helped with a quicker recovery. I had lifting restrictions for 4 weeks. As for stretching, I'm wondering if some kind of band/stretchy belt...maybe like the kind used in pregnancy, might help with keeping the stretching motions from being felt on the incision area. WHAT DO YOU OTHER LADIES THINK? 

Also, it doesn't hurt to have some Gas-X and stool softner for after surgery...just in case! I did take the Gas-X and I think it really helped. I didn't have issues with bowels movements but some women have been is some MAJOR pain..just from gas/bowel issues. :winkwink: 

Have you had a c-section before?


----------



## wannahv1more

No haven't had a c-section. I did have a umbilical hernia repair. I was in pain for a month. I think they are just going to let me sit box(supervise the craps table)for a few wks after. So that should help.

I will take your advise on the Gas-X because a remember after my tubal I needed it...LOL. Thanks Dash and Faith for your input.


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith how did the blood work go? I am curious as to how you are feeling this month. Fingers crossed for you this month. 


Lissa sorry about your accident and your friend. I have lost two wonderful friends in car accidents and it is really hard to take in. 

Afm, well i have already started this month off quit weird. Had small amount of spotting on CD 11...called dr. and he said it could be from my egg rupturing out of the ovary or that it was implantation bleeding but i don't think i have O'd yet so left out in limbo for this month. 
My nephew had a tonsillectomy this morning so spent plenty of time at the hospital today with him. He wouldn't even take his pain meds until i got there for the nurse and his mom. Love that lil guy quite a bit.
DH is still on the outs with 6 babies but is kinda coming around to the idea so that this lil one (if i ever get the chance to have another) doesn't have to be lonely. 
Geez I have just been so busy. Planning DD 9th Birthday party on Sunday then they start school on Monday. This summer has just flown by.


----------



## chica0126

:hi: Hi ladies...omg it has been a long time since i got on here....wow i love the belly pics of u pregnant ladies...u all look beautiful...sorry i have been missing in action lately...had a lot of things going on but i do have good news... 1. my and my fiancee got married on june 27th and it was great..and 2. i am getting closer to my TR...the dr i selected allows me to make payments towards my TR and i am sending in the payments..so it won't be long before we can start trying for our miracle baby...well i thought i would update u ladies...have a wonderful night ladies:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

sweets oh god sorry about your accident Im glad everyone is doing good though :) like 2 months ago we saw a guy go flying off his bike too and it was just soooo scary and amazing that he got up and was walking around!
welcome to wanna :)
chica congrats on your wedding and upcoming tr :)
sorry I have been out a few days we just got back from vacay at the ocean :) it was alot of fun but being preggo by the end of the day my feet were swollen from all the walking around and boy did my back hurt! its all good though still very thankful for being blessed with my lil girl :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Chica, congrats on your very recent marriage :wedding: :happydance: that's great that your dr. allows you to make payments:) What dr. are you seeing?

Mommax3, woohoo for vacation:) and at the ocean, no less:thumbup: hopefully it was nice and cool AND relaxing despite the swollen feet:hugs: wow! the things we take for granted, eh?

MommaBrown, as for the bloodwork, it was rescheduled for tomorrow. The labs will be mailed out of state for processing (we live in a small town:winkwink:) so i won't have results for 10 days or so. I'm excited/nervous to see what the results are:wacko: dh's test results should be back any day now:thumbup:

Lissa, how was your appt? Didn't you have one yesterday? I may be all confused:wacko: Is your van in the shop for repairs?

Well, I'm 3-4 dpo. We'll see what this cycle brings:winkwink: we got plenty of bd'ing in, so if this isn't the month, at least I can't blame it on lack of lovin'

Good night ladies:kiss:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I really hope you got it this month! its def. your turn :) positive vibes your way


----------



## chica0126

i will be going to dr rosenfeld in houston tx. he has had 30 yrs of experience in doing tubal reversals and experience is important to me..and his staff made me feel very at ease when i talked to them...i can't wait:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

mommax3 said:


> Faith I really hope you got it this month! its def. your turn :) positive vibes your way

Us Momma's agree! I really hope that you caught it and that all your work comes back good.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Everyone! I have been reading the posts from this group, since I have had a reversal done October 2010, and we just started really trying this month. I am a bit worried as there were complications during the procedure with my right tube, but still hoping I only need the left one :winkwink:

My DH and I are TTC #2; had a c-section and thought I only wanted one, was I wrong...my son just turned 2 and I do not want him to be an only child. I am 37 years old and my DH is 40; so time is my critical for us. I think I am 2 DPO, so now its a matter of waiting; which I am so impatient!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaBrown, you girls are THE BEST:happydance: Thanks for rooting for me:winkwink:

Michelle, :hi:Welcome, welcome, welcome:hugs: so glad you're here with us:) Yes, one tube is all you need, as many will tell you:) I hope you and dh can produce a sibling in short order:haha: we're pretty close in our cycles...I'm 4dpo-ish today:) :dust: good luck:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

chica0126 said:


> i will be going to dr rosenfeld in houston tx. he has had 30 yrs of experience in doing tubal reversals and experience is important to me..and his staff made me feel very at ease when i talked to them...i can't wait:happydance::happydance:

Chica, I've heard good things about Dr. Rosenfeld on another TR board. Good choice:thumbup:


----------



## mybabyluv3

michelle01 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been reading the posts from this group, since I have had a reversal done October 2010, and we just started really trying this month. I am a bit worried as there were complications during the procedure with my right tube, but still hoping I only need the left one :winkwink:
> 
> My DH and I are TTC #2; had a c-section and thought I only wanted one, was I wrong...my son just turned 2 and I do not want him to be an only child. I am 37 years old and my DH is 40; so time is my critical for us. I think I am 2 DPO, so now its a matter of waiting; which I am so impatient!!!

My left side is the only one that was repaired for me too. Had my TR in May. This is our first month actually trying too. I believe today I am 8dpo and trying not to lose my mind in wonder.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies. Wow we got some new girls here. Welcome to all. I did have an apt and I had to take a few days to take it in. So doc says that IUI is our next move. He said depending on what this doc says. IUI might be out because I only have 1 tube. The blood work came back showing that I am not Oing monthly which is crazy becuase I use OPK's and every month I get a +++. He said that the eggs are not releasing every month :( So on August 22nd I have an apt with the specialist. We haven't decided if we are going to do it. Right now I am kinda on the if it happens it happens ban wagon. But I have another few weeks to really decide. If so we would do it in September. Anyway I lost another 4 LBS this week. For a total of 10 LBS since July 31, and I am still eating everything I want. Walking about 20 minutes a day. and drinking tons of water.


----------



## michelle01

mybabyluv3 said:


> michelle01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I have been reading the posts from this group, since I have had a reversal done October 2010, and we just started really trying this month. I am a bit worried as there were complications during the procedure with my right tube, but still hoping I only need the left one :winkwink:
> 
> My DH and I are TTC #2; had a c-section and thought I only wanted one, was I wrong...my son just turned 2 and I do not want him to be an only child. I am 37 years old and my DH is 40; so time is my critical for us. I think I am 2 DPO, so now its a matter of waiting; which I am so impatient!!!
> 
> My left side is the only one that was repaired for me too. Had my TR in May. This is our first month actually trying too. I believe today I am 8dpo and trying not to lose my mind in wonder.Click to expand...


Lots & lots of :dust: your way this month!!! It is so hard not to let your mind wander! Are you charting too? I am 3 DPO today and really bloated, cramping and have a headache again. I hate the waiting! I did decide to chart as well as used the OPK. Hopefully that will at least give me an idea of what is going on if I don't get that BFP this month.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MybabyLuv, congrats on the recent TR:) You would be super blessed to get your BFP first month trying:happydance: We've seen it done:thumbup: good luck:hugs:

Lissa, I've read many times that +opk doesn't mean you actually O. Apparently temping is the only way to see (other than going to the dr.). Do you have O pains..like when the egg would be released? Have you been temping? I wonder if the non O cycles just started?! Perhaps due to stress or meds? :dohh: ugh, this journey is a TOUGH ONE!!!! I totally get the ...if it happens, it happens.. :hugs:
AWESOME job on the weight loss!:thumbup: I'm jealous:haha: keep up the good work:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks Faith. I have been temping. I will temp for a month or 2 and then stop for a few months. And I was told in November last year that I wasn't Oing then either. Which is why they started the clomid. He gave me another rx for clomid but I am just not sure I want to do it again.


----------



## sweetlissa

O BTW here is a pic of my yard. I have been working hard. A few weeks ago it was only dirt I am sure you will remember the pics..LOL.. YEAH my grass is coming up. I just seeded some more today.


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/yard.jpg


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, yeah for green grass:happydance: landscaping is so much work and yet so rewarding!! Great job! It's also really good exercise:thumbup: I find that it keeps my mind too busy to think about food:haha: I guess I should do MORE yardwork!
I don't blame you for not wanting to take the clomid:nope:


----------



## michelle01

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Faith, looks like we are close in cycles! I am holding out until the 19th to test; with my son I did not get a positive until two days after my missed cycle! Good luck to you this month...lots of :dust:


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok. So last night my hubby comes home we ate dinner. He was sitting in the living room and said you wont believe who I thought about all day. I said who. He said Nevermind. Any person knows that you are going to say tell me. So finally he said baby Joey ( our friends baby). He then said he couldn't get over how he was able to make him smile (he is about 4 months old and just loves my hubby. So I then said Ok maybe we should really talk about this appt and weather we are going to do it. So laying in bed last night he started naming names for babies. I said ok so we are going to have this conversation. So he said "If I am sure he is sure. If I am unsure then he is unsure" I told him I just don't want to get my heart broke again. I told him that I would be willing to try 1 time and then be done. I then asked him if he would be willing to give me shots in the butt. He said whatever he has to do. So this morning I am kinda torn for what to do. I am finally going to have all my kids in school. I could go to work or back to school. I will finally have a little freedom. But at the sametime I want another baby. I always wanted a big family and my husbands thoughts are if we have a baby then I need to be at home with the baby he doesn't want someone else to raise it. I kinda feel like we are pushing for something that might not be in the cards. I just don't know. I know you girls are going to read this and think I am crazy. But you all know the road I have been down. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Mommabrown

sweetlissa said:


> Ok. So last night my hubby comes home we ate dinner. He was sitting in the living room and said you wont believe who I thought about all day. I said who. He said Nevermind. Any person knows that you are going to say tell me. So finally he said baby Joey ( our friends baby). He then said he couldn't get over how he was able to make him smile (he is about 4 months old and just loves my hubby. So I then said Ok maybe we should really talk about this appt and weather we are going to do it. So laying in bed last night he started naming names for babies. I said ok so we are going to have this conversation. So he said "If I am sure he is sure. If I am unsure then he is unsure" I told him I just don't want to get my heart broke again. I told him that I would be willing to try 1 time and then be done. I then asked him if he would be willing to give me shots in the butt. He said whatever he has to do. So this morning I am kinda torn for what to do. I am finally going to have all my kids in school. I could go to work or back to school. I will finally have a little freedom. But at the sametime I want another baby. I always wanted a big family and my husbands thoughts are if we have a baby then I need to be at home with the baby he doesn't want someone else to raise it. I kinda feel like we are pushing for something that might not be in the cards. I just don't know. I know you girls are going to read this and think I am crazy. But you all know the road I have been down. Thanks for letting me vent.

Lissa my husband and i had went through this decision making process for 2 years weighing in the pros and cons before we ever had the reversal. I tell him at times i am ready to give up but no matter what he is there to encourage me to keep my hope up and have faith that it will happen when the time is right. And I only hope that in some way we can give some of that hope that we have to you. I know it has been hard and heart breaking but it will only be that more rewarding when it does finally pay off. Hang in there Hun. :flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith how are you doing? :winkwink: Feeling pretty good about this month? I can't wait to see how your blood work went.:hugs: 

Afm, i O'd right on time this month. :thumbup: If nothing happens this month we are heading back to see my dr. again to make sure nothing is wrong and he said that if by 6 months that we don't get preggers we are getting a HSG so sometime in Sept we will be having that done if nothing happens. I have heard some ladies on here say that right after their HSG they got a BFP :shrug:. so i am just trying to think happy thoughts and hope for the best that they are not blocked. Let's just see what this month has to bring.:flower:


----------



## wannahv1more

Hey ladies..
Just popping in to give u an update. Surgery went great. I'm not as sore as I thought I would be. Actually getting around pretty good. Only took one pain killer. 

My lengths are 8cm in both tubes. He says we can try my next cycle if we like. Dont know though might wait and heal a little better.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, having a baby and starting all over again...I think most of us can totally understand the mixed emotions:hugs: in my honest opinion...in the end, I think having children will bring true fulfillment more so than a job/career or further education. Just my 2cents:thumbup: I'm quite old fashioned when it comes to women raising their children. I think it's the best place to be. So many opportunities for women to have their own small businesses from home while raising their children. Only you and dh can make the decision that's best for your health and family. I'll be praying for you:hugs: :kiss:

MommaB, I hope you're preggers this cycle and don't have to do the HSG:wacko: I do think the HSG probably helped Mommax3 get her BFP the next cycle. :hugs: As for the hormone testing...just waiting for the results:thumbup: I hope it gives me some definitive info:)

Wanna:happydance::dance::wohoo: awesome tube lengths!!! Did you have the "clips" previously when your tubes were tied? That's awesome that you're feeling so good:thumbup: Take the time you need to heal-up:) Can't wait for you to join us all in the TTC journey.

Afm, just waiting out this TWW:) it's flying by already! We're finishing dh's last two art shows..so that's keeping me occupied:thumbup: I'm feeling *NOTHING* at this point as far as symptom spotting goes. Looking forward to the day when AF's a NO SHOW and I can actually see 2 pink lines on a preggo test:)

Good night to all my sweet TR sisters:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Congrats on the TR Wanna! And take it easy no matter how good you feel, lol. I for sure learned that lesson.


----------



## wannahv1more

Faith... Yes I had clips. Did any of you ladies have clips? The Dr. said they have a good success rate. I hope so. Thanks for all the warm wishes. Now I guess I'm just waiting out my recovery to start trying. Going to need a lot of help there. I never had to try to conceive before. I sorta have an idea but would like all your ladies advice. 

Momma I hope you and Faith get a bfp this month. Just a few more days til testing right?


----------



## mommax3

sweets I totally dont think your crazy Its a big thing to have another baby especially when you have been through hell trying to get there! My opinion is if you two cant let the feeling of wanting a baby go then you shouldgive it one last go :) 
faith eeekkk your tww is almost over im hoping to see some bfp coming from you :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wannahv1more said:


> Faith... Yes I had clips. Did any of you ladies have clips? The Dr. said they have a good success rate. I hope so. Thanks for all the warm wishes. Now I guess I'm just waiting out my recovery to start trying. Going to need a lot of help there. I never had to try to conceive before. I sorta have an idea but would like all your ladies advice.
> 
> Momma I hope you and Faith get a bfp this month. Just a few more days til testing right?

Wanna, yes, the *clips* do seem to have a higher success rate and longer tubes, post TR! Congrats! I hear ya on never having had to *try* to get preggers before:dohh: this was especially hard for dh who thought it would be just like before the tubes were tied:nope: again, though, having had the clips previously, hopefully your journey will be a VERY short one:winkwink: I have a friend who got preggers 2 cycles following her reversal (had the clips, too)...she and dh bd'ed everyother night starting with cd10 through cd24. She didn't chart her BBT or use opks! GOOD LUCK:hugs:

Dash, did you have clips when your tubes were tied? You got preggers so fast, too! Now, I'm wondering. I think age also has a lot to do with it too. 
OH, and SOY...don't eat soy..you or dh!!! I have been reading SOOOOO much about the negative effects of soy. It is in EVERYTHING...it's unbelievable. I think it's the USDA's *subtle* way of population control!! Did you know that monks eat soy to lower their libido and desires for sex! Read the labels ladies..it is in almost all the fast food we eat and many, many, many of the packaged/boxed/canned items purchased. I have to learn to make bread:dohh: even the *healthy* bread has soy flour in it....okay, I'm done:) Thanks for letting me vent:winkwink:

Afm, usual sore bbs started today :shrug: time will tell!


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow Faith that was some good info. 
Wanna I am glad the surgery went well and your not feeling to bad. Where did you get yours done?
Momma thank you. We are just giving it time. We are going to try this month. No meds or anything and see where it takes us. Doc APPT on the 22nd. Which will be my O day..LOL.. 
My kids start school next week. I can't believe my youngest is going to be in school. I am already dreading it. I am sure I will be one of those parents who the teacher hates because I know I am going to be an emotional wreck that day. Heck thinking about it makes me want to cry. 
Well I am heading out to go work in the yard. Time to rake up all the straw and bag it up. Praying so a nice yard for next year. O and August 18th I go to the doc for my Lupus. Finally hoping to get some answers although I have been feeling better.


----------



## Mommabrown

Wowzers what a morning i have had. Today is my DD 9th Birthday plus they all went back top school. Today was also my baby's first day of kindergarten and he did cry!:cry: Boy did that get my emotions even more hectic. Been a crab all weekend and i have noticed me getting upset at the littlest things. :wacko: 


Faith i had no idea about soy. My DD can only have soy products because of an allergy to dairy. 

Well i am looking foward to a little R&R since all the kids are in school. 

Hope you ladies have a fabulous week!:flower:


----------



## Dash

Faith- I had mine cut, no clips. I had a surprising 8cm left on both sides, though, after both surgeries. 

Im with Lissa on the emotional first day of school...

Our kids start later than most kids, they still have 3 weeks of summer. My youngest misses the cutoff by 12 days, so she has to test in to Kindergarten. I'm not worried about her passing the test, I'm worried about her getting one of the only 10 spots in the whole district for advanced placement by age. She is only 4 and well beyond a Kindergarten level. I wont know if she starts school until 4 DAYS BEFORE SCHOOL STARTS! But Im sure I will be a giant pregnant blubbering mess the first day.


----------



## wannahv1more

That's great to hear about your lengths Dash. Gives me some hope. 

My baby starts kindergarten Friday. She's so excited. I'm depressed about though. I have a feeling she won't be too happy when the day comes. She's not a morning person...lol.


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning all. Not much to report on the TTC side of life. LOL. But I had to come and tell you ladies I lost 3 more LBS. I am now back to where I was before I got sick. YEAH :) Today I am going to get my car that was in the accident it is finally done. Then I am going to go get the wood for the basement as we are starting that project this weekend. I am also getting ready to have a friend put up our shed (as my hubby cant find the time to do everything.) It is so weird as soon as he went to work the ground got leveled out and now he is never home to do the things we planned on. LOL.. SO seems the temps are dropping here in Ohio already I want to get it up before it gets bad out. I am also happy to say I am finally going to go buy a riding lawn mower.... I haven't had to mow my yard but my grass is coming up so good that now I will get to. This morning I am going out to finish bagging up the straw I had laid down. Anyway tomorrow is my Appt with the Reumhetologist. I am nervouse but excited maybe I will finally have some answers. Anyway hope you ladies all have a great day.


----------



## Dash

Good luck at the appt tomorrow Lissa!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join you?

I gave birth to my youngest daughter in May and had my tubal done on July 12. I regretted it immediately and have found myself depressed and distant from everything. My moods are all over the place and I can't stand the sight, let alone the touch of my husband. My skin constantly feels like it's "crawling" since I had it done, so, I'm having it reversed.

I'm excited and nervous all at the same time, and boy do I feel stupid for having it done in the first place. I only got the clips, so hopefully that increases my chances of success.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hi ladies!! Mind if I join you?
> 
> I gave birth to my youngest daughter in May and had my tubal done on July 12. I regretted it immediately and have found myself depressed and distant from everything. My moods are all over the place and I can't stand the sight, let alone the touch of my husband. My skin constantly feels like it's "crawling" since I had it done, so, I'm having it reversed.
> 
> I'm excited and nervous all at the same time, and boy do I feel stupid for having it done in the first place. I only got the clips, so hopefully that increases my chances of success.

Welcome! Glad to have you with us:hugs: GOOD for you for getting right on the TR:thumbup: although I'm not a dr. your chances should be super high for conceiving again considering you've only been tied for a month and with clips, no less:flower: I really wish I wouldn't have waited 8 years to do the TR. My regret was immediate, but I felt like "what's done, is done" I'm amazed at how BBT can be an excellent form of birth control..no, not 100% but it's amazing how God made our bodies to do certain things at the same time every month so if you're not ready for another little one right away, there are certainly natural ways of avoiding conception until you're ready again:winkwink: anyway, good luck:hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

Brandi...I know how you feel. My hormones were out of control. I had never been so short tempered in my life. Crying all the time. I just had my TR a wk ago. It might just be wishful thinking but i can tell the difference in my moods already. Good luck on your TR.


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey ladies! Welcome Brandi! Faith any news yet???? 

Afm, Well yesterday i was 7 DPO and had some major cramping. I have no symptoms of being prego just a faint feeling that maybe this is the month...or just wishful thinking.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Wowzers what a morning i have had. Today is my DD 9th Birthday plus they all went back top school. Today was also my baby's first day of kindergarten and he did cry!:cry: Boy did that get my emotions even more hectic. Been a crab all weekend and i have noticed me getting upset at the littlest things. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Faith i had no idea about soy. My DD can only have soy products because of an allergy to dairy.
> 
> Well i am looking foward to a little R&R since all the kids are in school.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a fabulous week!:flower:

Eeeek! somehow I missed this post:) MommaB, you may just want to look into soy a little further. I know it is linked to early puberty in girls, too. Another GREAT dairy alternative is almond milk and coconut milk:thumbup: I know there's so much info out there, but you may want to read up on it. 
Oooh, I hope this is your month:happydance: are you going to test early?! It's really hard, I know;)

I'm really thinking I'll be starting AF tomorrow:( sooo discouraging:cry:

Here's a link...one of a bazillion on the net;) https://www.naturalhealthstrategies.com/dangers-of-soy.html


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Good morning all. Not much to report on the TTC side of life. LOL. But I had to come and tell you ladies I lost 3 more LBS. I am now back to where I was before I got sick. YEAH :) Today I am going to get my car that was in the accident it is finally done. Then I am going to go get the wood for the basement as we are starting that project this weekend. I am also getting ready to have a friend put up our shed (as my hubby cant find the time to do everything.) It is so weird as soon as he went to work the ground got leveled out and now he is never home to do the things we planned on. LOL.. SO seems the temps are dropping here in Ohio already I want to get it up before it gets bad out. I am also happy to say I am finally going to go buy a riding lawn mower.... I haven't had to mow my yard but my grass is coming up so good that now I will get to. This morning I am going out to finish bagging up the straw I had laid down. Anyway tomorrow is my Appt with the Reumhetologist. I am nervouse but excited maybe I will finally have some answers. Anyway hope you ladies all have a great day.

Lissa, how was your appt.? CONGRATS on another 3LBS lost:happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. :) My appt was well really nothing. They did more blood work. It seems like I have had every blood test out there. He gave me Gabbapentin (SP) told me not to take it until we get the test results back. He wasn't sure if I would need it. He also said he was going to refer me to a pain specialist. Because of the Joint pain and imflammation. Said he wanted to see me again in 6 months.. So all in all I wasn't pleased. I didn't get to ask any of my ?'s 
Monday is my appt with the Reprodcutive Spec. So I am hoping that maybe this appt will go well. MY hubby can't get the day off So I am going to take a friend with me. I told him last night that when the time comes that he will have to get the day off to do the IUI.. LOL.. I am hoping that we wont have to do the IUI as we are activly trying this month. I should O in the next 3 to4 days. 
Thanks Faith. I am on a roll with my weight loss. I love it. 
Yesterday we started on the basement so I have tons to keep me busy. And tonight is date night. Going to see the Hangover 2 and out to dinner. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies - just an update that Auntie Flow has arrived:( No surprise:cry: on to cycle #9. Boy, oh boy, I didn't think it would take THIS long. 

I feel like I'll get some answers though with testing and visiting with a new gyn/ob this month:thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How long does the procedure usually take and what is the average recovery time?


----------



## wannahv1more

Well I had my surgery a week ago. I'm still a lil sore. I can't lift anything over 15 lbs for 4 weeks. Wasn't supposed to go back to work for 2 weeks but went back after 4 days because I was sitting the whole day at work. As for how long my surgery was 90 min., in recovery for 1 hr. After I paid my money they scheduled it 3 wks later. Do you have a Dr. already?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm going for my consultation on September 13 and have to put half the money down. They (thankfully) have a payment plan, so I'm authorizing small monthly payments until it's all paid off, and then I'll have my surgery once the whole balance is paid. It's looking like 9-10 months before it's paid off.


----------



## mommax3

Faith ugh! so sorry hope you get the answers soon :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Well ladies i couldn't resist~ Hope you can see it too! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dash

Lissa I'm sorry you didn't get any of the info you wanted! That sucks :( Perhaps with more blood tests they can give you more answers. Did you bring in a list of questions?

Brandi- I think the procedure and recovery time are dependent on what kind of tubal you had. Surgery to reverse Essure (or clips) is shorter, and less invasive. Surgery to fix cut/burned tubes is a bit longer and requires a larger incision. 


AFM, nothing exciting. Just waiting out summer! Doc said he is happy if I have a baby in 10 weeks, since she is measuring a full 6 weeks ahead and they aren't sure why- I KNOW my dates aren't off!


----------



## Dash

Yay MommaBrown!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats MommaBrown!


----------



## sweetlissa

WOOOOOHOOOOOO MOMMABROWN :thumbup::happydance: I am so happy for you


----------



## michelle68148

Hi everyone, My name is Michelle I just turned 43, have 3 children 22,20 and 3. I had the essure procedure shortly after my youngest. Since then I have had my tr apr/2011 been ttc since. Last month I had af 7/21 and my cycle is 27days. I have yet to see af this mth making me 6 days late. I have had a little cramping been a little sick to my stomache. Did several pregnancy test but all negative....so frustrating at times.


----------



## mommax3

congrats mommbrown :) will you be doing the betas?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaBrown, YEEHAAAAW:happydance::dance::wohoo: I hope it's a good, sticky one:) Many blessings for a healthy 9 months:happydance: We surely needed goods news on this thread!!!!!! Looks like that renewal will entail a bit of extra good news for the attendees:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

michelle68148 said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Michelle I just turned 43, have 3 children 22,20 and 3. I had the essure procedure shortly after my youngest. Since then I have had my tr apr/2011 been ttc since. Last month I had af 7/21 and my cycle is 27days. I have yet to see af this mth making me 6 days late. I have had a little cramping been a little sick to my stomache. Did several pregnancy test but all negative....so frustrating at times.

Michelle, welcome:hugs: so sorry you're having a messed up cycle. It's not uncommon to have messed up cycles for SEVERAL months following the TR. VERY frusterating, I know:( I hope you either end up with a BFP or AF better get her rear to your place so you can move on to the next cycle:nope: 
Good luck:thumbup: :flower:

Are you temping?


----------



## wannahv1more

I'm so happy for u Momma B.


----------



## michelle68148

FaithHopeLove said:


> michelle68148 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, My name is Michelle I just turned 43, have 3 children 22,20 and 3. I had the essure procedure shortly after my youngest. Since then I have had my tr apr/2011 been ttc since. Last month I had af 7/21 and my cycle is 27days. I have yet to see af this mth making me 6 days late. I have had a little cramping been a little sick to my stomache. Did several pregnancy test but all negative....so frustrating at times.
> 
> Michelle, welcome:hugs: so sorry you're having a messed up cycle. It's not uncommon to have messed up cycles for SEVERAL months following the TR. VERY frusterating, I know:( I hope you either end up with a BFP or AF better get her rear to your place so you can move on to the next cycle:nope:
> Good luck:thumbup: :flower:
> 
> Are you temping?Click to expand...

Thanks,:flower: It is very frustrating, Getting pregnant before came easy for me, I realize now at this age and after tr its alittle harder. My cycle after tr has been right on so don't know whats going on this mth. Still no af so I am going to wait till thursday(if I can hold out till then) :dohh: to do a test. I was temping, but haven't done it this mth.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Here are all my tubal reversal ladies!!!!! Ive been looking for you. Knew you had to be somewhere on this site. Yay!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mybabyluv3 said:


> Here are all my tubal reversal ladies!!!!! Ive been looking for you. Knew you had to be somewhere on this site. Yay!!!!!

Oh yeah:happydance: glad you found us here! Now that school is back in session for many, this thread will probably start hoppin' again:hugs:

So, how long have you beenTTC after your TR? Do you have any other kiddos? :)


----------



## Mommabrown

THANK YOU LADIES!!! I am super thrilled. Have to wait till Thursday to get them done! But i am ready this lil one is due exactly 6 years from my youngest DS birthday!! 
Faith i pray to that it is in the right spot.... i have had some major cramping going on and it has me a bit scared. Just started getting nauseated last night funny how it came on after the bfp.
Welcome Michelle!


----------



## michelle68148

Mommabrown said:


> THANK YOU LADIES!!! I am super thrilled. Have to wait till Thursday to get them done! But i am ready this lil one is due exactly 6 years from my youngest DS birthday!!
> Faith i pray to that it is in the right spot.... i have had some major cramping going on and it has me a bit scared. Just started getting nauseated last night funny how it came on after the bfp.
> Welcome Michelle![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the welcome:hugs: congrats!!


----------



## Dash

Mommabrown said:


> THANK YOU LADIES!!! I am super thrilled. Have to wait till Thursday to get them done! But i am ready this lil one is due exactly 6 years from my youngest DS birthday!!
> Faith i pray to that it is in the right spot.... i have had some major cramping going on and it has me a bit scared. Just started getting nauseated last night funny how it came on after the bfp.
> Welcome Michelle!

Me and Mommax3 both had cramping that we worried about early on, if that makes you feel any better :thumbup:


----------



## Dash

We close on our new house today :) Im going to be MIA for a little bit, but I hope I hear a whole bunch of good news when I come back!


----------



## mommax3

congrats dash! 
yeah we def. had cramping and mine was one sided so I was really worried it was ectopic but thankfully all is well :) keep positive and keep us posted


----------



## mybabyluv3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Here are all my tubal reversal ladies!!!!! Ive been looking for you. Knew you had to be somewhere on this site. Yay!!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah:happydance: glad you found us here! Now that school is back in session for many, this thread will probably start hoppin' again:hugs:
> 
> So, how long have you beenTTC after your TR? Do you have any other kiddos? :)Click to expand...

Have 3. DS 14, DD11, DD5. Had my reversal May 26. Only my 2nd month ttc. Hoping to O within a few days. So excited to start again1


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, that's sooo exciting:happydance: I hope you have lots of help to get moved in..no heavy lifting!!! Just tell everyone what to do:winkwink:

MommaB, praying for good, doubling betas:thumbup:

BabyLuv, hope you catch that egg this month:hugs:

Mommx3, how are you feeling? Is the hot weather beating you down? I hope you're able to keep cool:hugs: hopefully doing lots of swimming:) Are your kids back in school? The kids in Colorado started 2 weeks ago! And here, in Wyo, they started yesterday. Wow, what a fast summer!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a good evening:kiss:


----------



## sweetlissa

Congrats Dash :happydance::happydance: Enjoy packing and moving. 
Faith when do you go to the doc again?
MommaBrown. I can't wait to hear how your betas are. I bet waiting that long is killing you. But I bet they will be good and high to put your mind at ease. 
Welcome to all the new ladies. 
I am happy to report I didn't loose any more weight this week. But I have lost another 1 1/2 inches since sunday. Starting month 2 today. I am also sure that I O'd on Monday. I was miserable. Cramping sharp stabbing pains. My back hurt. And I also had tons of eggwhite with a twinge of red in it. So my hopes are high for this month. We didn't bd alot but it only takes 1 time. :) As we know I don't have the problem getting pregnant I have the issue of keeping it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Congrats Dash :happydance::happydance: Enjoy packing and moving.
> Faith when do you go to the doc again?
> MommaBrown. I can't wait to hear how your betas are. I bet waiting that long is killing you. But I bet they will be good and high to put your mind at ease.
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> I am happy to report I didn't loose any more weight this week. But I have lost another 1 1/2 inches since sunday. Starting month 2 today. I am also sure that I O'd on Monday. I was miserable. Cramping sharp stabbing pains. My back hurt. And I also had tons of eggwhite with a twinge of red in it. So my hopes are high for this month. We didn't bd alot but it only takes 1 time. :) As we know I don't have the problem getting pregnant I have the issue of keeping it.

Lissa, sounds like a good, strong O :) I hope this month is a keeper!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Dash and Mommax3 that sure does ease my mind a bit. 


Faith have you heard back with your results yet??? I really hope that you are next!

Lissa, thanks it is killing me! I have poas a couple of times to make sure that it is still a bfp. lol I'm still scared but so excited! 

Afm,I have my appt at 8:30 in the morning and i will see what my betas are. I hope that they are good. Not really feeling pregnant. Have sore BB's and the occasional nasuea but not really anything else which i am very thankful for. Dug out some old baby stuff i had put away which made me emotional thinking about my other babies that are getting so big.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats on your BFP Mommabrown!!! How exciting!

This was our first month TTC since my reversal in October 2010; did temping, OPK, got all the right times in to DTD. I got a BFP test on Saturday, followed by 2 BFN tests on Sunday, followed by AF Monday night; heavier then normal with some clotting. SO disappointed and sad :cry: I am going in Monday for the HsG test; kinda scared, but I took the afternoon off, so I could go home and relax afterwards. I am pretty sure my tubes are open, but need to know for sure. Anyone else have this test done and what did you experience afterwards?

So here I am, onto month #2 TTC.


----------



## mommax3

michelle I had the test done and it wasnt to bad I def say take some tylenol before hand and rest afterwards. If anything its very emotional especially when you see the dye run through your open tubes :) and alot of woman get there bfp within the 3 months after the test, we call it a good cleaning out :) gl


----------



## michelle01

Thank you mommax3; I am a bit nervous, but the nurse did tell me to take 400mg of Advil an hour beforehand. That gives me hope now with getting them cleaned out and hoping we get our BFP by December 2011! :winkwink:


----------



## sweetlissa

I got crosshairs on my chart today.First time in Months. WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi ladies! Just got my results. Beta is at 149 on 15 DPO. Dr says that it looks good and to go home and relax.:p I asked about an Ultrasound since i am worried about it being in the tube and he said we will do one in 2 weeks since that is the first appointment i could get. :flower:

Michelle, I was so scared of a chemical pregnancy happening this time too. I poas everyday till my appointment. DH didn't know what to think. This was the last month of us trying before DR. was going to do HSG too. Heard from several ladies that it helped them to get :bfp: afterwards. I hope that everything goes well and that both tubes are open so you can get that sticky bean soon!:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Mommabrown congratulations on good betas. Is the doctor really gonna wait two weeks to do ultrasound and not do any more betas before then? Not tryna scare you but that seems risky to me. I would at least ask for a beta draw before then.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Mammabrown; hopefully it will help with that BFP this year!!! 

Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

:-s Well...we don't have another set up but i think after sitting here panicking i will call and set one up. He talked to me about HCG levels and what they indicate and why it would be ok to wait for 2 weeks to have the u/s. He is relying on u/s at 6 weeks and said that the hcg levels will not indicate weather or not i will miscarry or have a tubal pregnancy because some women have low hcg levels and still have a viable pregnancy. . . in the middle of typing this i called his office and talked to the receptionist and the nurse and she said that if i felt like it was needed we will do it. . so i have another one set up for Monday morning. :|


----------



## wannahv1more

That's great MommaBrown!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good for you. I just don't want them to take a laxed approach with this. Getting pregnant after a TR is a very sensitive matter. Don't wish to scare you, please don't take it that way. I just feel if you are lucky enough to get pg after all your body's been through, why not take extra measures to make sure it is a full healthy 9 months!


----------



## mommax3

sweets yay on the crosshairs :)
mommabrown good idea to get the second level drawn its not the level that really matters, its good if they double and i def. know this since my sister has had 2 ectopics and her levels never truly doubled they would go up but no double! so happy your going back for the second one i wouldnt worry though your levels are good hers always started pretty low :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lots of good news around here:)

MommaB, your number sounds great! I'm glad you're getting the 2nd beta drawn:winkwink:

Lissa, great news of the crosshairs:) Don't you love to see those on there:haha:

Michelle, I hope you have squeaky clean tubes:)...followed by a BFP:happydance: I'll be anxious to hear how it goes:thumbup:

Afm, I did get my hormone labs back and I have estrogen dominance and low progesterone:( I've thought this to be the case for several months and I'm kicking myself for not getting on it sooner!! Anyway, I'm going to work aggressively at getting the hormones balanced so we can got our BFP. Oh, and I'm also showing adrenal fatigue..so that will need to be addressed, too. Just glad for some answers so I can move forward:)


----------



## sweetlissa

congrats mommab


----------



## mammaspath

Hi my name is Amy I am 30 yrs old. I had my TR in April 2011 4.5 cms both sides with one not so good side from what the doctor told me. I have 4 beautiful children and inherited a new one just recently married my husband this august. 

I am due for AF today but no show I took a FRER this am and got an instant white evap line?:shrug: I left my unused test in my truck in 100 degree weather not sure if that means anything. I suppose Ill test again later. I am hoping for that BFP soon!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> Hi my name is Amy I am 30 yrs old. I had my TR in April 2011 4.5 cms both sides with one not so good side from what the doctor told me. I have 4 beautiful children and inherited a new one just recently married my husband this august.
> 
> I am due for AF today but no show I took a FRER this am and got an instant white evap line?:shrug: I left my unused test in my truck in 100 degree weather not sure if that means anything. I suppose Ill test again later. I am hoping for that BFP soon!

Amy, welcome!:hi: glad to have you here with us:flower: Congratulations on your recent marriage:) Crazy evap lines:nope: it is possible that the extreme heat damaged the test, though.
Best wishes for a BFP this cycle:happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax3, are you getting any of the hurricane??? Hope you and your family can escape the wicked weather:thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Ladies. Still Cramping and having sore bb's and extreme fatigue has kicked in...I am nervous since those are the only symptoms i have but I might just be lucky. I will be glad when i get to see this little thing on the 7th so that i know everything is ok. Have my 2nd Beta tomorrow. Super excited that i am actually pregnant...and stunned at the same time. Never thought it would happen so fast. .


----------



## sweetlissa

mammaspath said:


> Hi my name is Amy I am 30 yrs old. I had my TR in April 2011 4.5 cms both sides with one not so good side from what the doctor told me. I have 4 beautiful children and inherited a new one just recently married my husband this august.
> 
> I am due for AF today but no show I took a FRER this am and got an instant white evap line?:shrug: I left my unused test in my truck in 100 degree weather not sure if that means anything. I suppose Ill test again later. I am hoping for that BFP soon!

HI and welcome to the group. Hope your evap turns into a BFP


----------



## mammaspath

AF showed up this morning :growlmad: . Two days late and I didn't even have any cramping. I tell you what TR was the best thing I ever did - after my tl i had the worst cramps that would put me out for entire day and I was an emotional rollercoaster. When I read about tr i found info on PTLS. Never even heard of it but I think I was a canidate. So even though I'm not preggo this month I am still smiling!:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

That is a great attitude Mammas. 
This morning I have my lil man all ready for preschool. He has cried all morning because he is riding the bus. He hasn't gotten into the routine yet. So each day my heart brakes all over again. I am 7 DPO today and trying not to pay attention to any of the signs..LOL.. Because they can be so misleading. I am trying to focus more on my lil man's bday(next monday) and going to the cabin. I also planned our trip to Disney World yesterday. I plan to try to keep myself busy until Friday and maybe I will test then. I would like to hold out until Sunday. But I can never do it. I am still losing weight and inches. Last week I lost 4 &1/2 inches. So that puts me up to 13 inches in a lil over a month. And I am up to 15 Lbs if it stays off until Wednesday. Hubby says that I will get this weight off and then get pregnant..LOL... Only because that is the way it has always went. So if we didn't get it this month. I am hoping to be down 20 LBS by the end of September. That would be a great start to a pregnancy..LOL.. Cause I know I would gain back the 20 LBS for sure...


----------



## Mommabrown

Betas are 947 this morning! Looking pretty good. Ultrasound on the 7th. can't wait!! 

Lissa, that's so sad to hear about your lil boy. Mine was so anxious to ride the bus that is all he was ready for his first day. 
Mammas that crazy how a TL effects some women that way. I personally never had any problems. Glad that it is easier for you. 
Faith glad that the panel came back and you have figured out what is up. Now its time for you to get that :bfp: 

I am out going to take a much needed nap! :)


----------



## mommax3

sweets sorry about your son its soooo heartbreaking :( yay on the weightloss and i know you wouldnt care if you lost all this weight and got a baby instead so come off weight and come on baby!
mommab congrats on the numbers lookin good :)
faith we got hit with the storm sat evening and didnt have power for 2 days im soooo happy to be able to flush my potty and vacume my floors lol


----------



## michelle01

I went for my HsG test yesterday; it wasn't so bad when they started, but when it fell out and they had to re-insert it, OUCH! I screamed and just wanted them to stop!! Found out my right tube is completely blocked :sad1:

They wanted to start me on injections to ensure I am ovulating on my left side, but my ins won't cover it until October 20; that is 12 months from my reversal. SO, they decided I should start IVF diagnostic testing and then I can start the treatment on October 20. They said I should have great results with that and because I am approaching 38, that time is not on my side if I wanted to try conceiving with just one tube. I have to agree with that, but I am pretty freaked right now about going through IVF.


----------



## Dash

Hey ladies! I tried tocatch up best I could on my phone. But I can't back space so excuse the typos:) 

Faith I'm so glad your test results came back with some answers for you. Has your doc thought of a game plan, or are you going to try to take care of it naturally?

Mommab love those numbers!

Lissa, good luck in a few days ;)

And hi to all the new girls!

I still have no internet. Should be here tomorrow. We are all moved in, just need to unpack now.
I have an ultrasound Thursday to ccheck the babys size. She was measuring 4.5 weeks ahead at my last visit...so that is terrifying! I told the doc I know my dates aren't off, so don't try changing my due date.


----------



## mommax3

michelle sorry about the blocked tube but keep your chin up the ivf should do the trick and you will have your lil baby in no time :)
dash wow you got a big baby in there :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith glad to see you got some answers. michelle I was told the same thing and I lost my left tube back in Feburary. I don't O from my right side very often. So they gave me clomid. Next month we will do the shot of HCG too. Our insurance wont cover any of it. So for us it is all out of our pockets.


----------



## michelle01

Thanks mommax; hopefully we will do IVF in November, this will give us a chance to get all diagnostic testing done beforehand and prepare for everything else.

Wow sweetlissa; we decided to wait until the ins does cover it, its only another 6-8 weeks and we have waited this long. I am just scared of the shots/injections cause I HATE needles! Hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks Michelle. I am hoping we got it this cycle so that we wont have to do it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Betas are 947 this morning! Looking pretty good. Ultrasound on the 7th. can't wait!!
> 
> Lissa, that's so sad to hear about your lil boy. Mine was so anxious to ride the bus that is all he was ready for his first day.
> Mammas that crazy how a TL effects some women that way. I personally never had any problems. Glad that it is easier for you.
> Faith glad that the panel came back and you have figured out what is up. Now its time for you to get that :bfp:
> 
> I am out going to take a much needed nap! :)

AWESOME NEWS ON THE BETAS!!!:happydance:


----------



## herbie

YAY!!!! massive congrats Momma:happydance::happydance:
welcome to all the new girls:thumbup:
ive been so busy with the kids off school
but they are back monday so a bit of piece yay!!!:happydance::happydance:
hope everyone is doing ok
AFM im just waiting till my 20 week scan to see if ill need to go shopping or not
got loads of boys clothes, so if its a girl ill have to shop lol xxxx


----------



## mommax3

herbie said:


> YAY!!!! massive congrats Momma:happydance::happydance:
> welcome to all the new girls:thumbup:
> ive been so busy with the kids off school
> but they are back monday so a bit of piece yay!!!:happydance::happydance:
> hope everyone is doing ok
> AFM im just waiting till my 20 week scan to see if ill need to go shopping or not
> got loads of boys clothes, so if its a girl ill have to shop lol xxxx

Herbie wow your 20 week scan is right around the corner! how are you feeling?


----------



## Dash

Woohoo! Awesome beta numbers!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Now DASH, we know that bump of yours has to be getting bigger:haha: I think it's time to update your avatar, lady :)

Herbie, so happy to see you checking in with us:hugs:

Any big plans for the TR gals this weekend? We're having a big family reunion and my mom volunteered herself and me to cook for ALL the meals (8 meals to be exact..eeek!) So my holiday weekend is completely laid out before me.

I hope you all have something fun planned with your families :hugs:

oh..and did I mention that I'll be O'ing in the midst of all the cooking (that's a yucky thought isn't it?) I hope I'll have some leftover energy to put towards that task:winkwink:


----------



## Dash

Have fun, Faith! That sounds like a good time.

I'm giant, actually...giant enough that I dont want to take a picture. My arms have gotten really fat.


----------



## herbie

mommax3 said:


> herbie said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!! massive congrats Momma:happydance::happydance:
> welcome to all the new girls:thumbup:
> ive been so busy with the kids off school
> but they are back monday so a bit of piece yay!!!:happydance::happydance:
> hope everyone is doing ok
> AFM im just waiting till my 20 week scan to see if ill need to go shopping or not
> got loads of boys clothes, so if its a girl ill have to shop lol xxxx
> 
> Herbie wow your 20 week scan is right around the corner! how are you feeling?Click to expand...

a little anxious, just praying all is ok with baby:hugs:
but at the same time excited!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Have fun, Faith! That sounds like a good time.
> 
> I'm giant, actually...giant enough that I dont want to take a picture. My arms have gotten really fat.

dash I gained 30 pounds already! no excuse lol


----------



## Dash

Ive only gained 11...but its all in my chin and upper arms! Its the most disproportionate 11 pounds ever. Not only that but I gained the extra 10 after my surgery (which Im not counting as pounds gained during pregnancy).


----------



## Mommabrown

Sad weekend for me Ladies. Started spotting blood on Friday and went to ER. Did blood work and u/s and my betas dropped to 332. and no fetal heart beat. I am going back today to see if they went back up or dropped any further. Dr. says that it is called a Threatened Miscarriage. I have pretty much locked myself in my room and not came out. I am just so devastated. He told me not to give up hope but i can't help but to think the worst. My cervix was still closed and he called it old blood. Don't know what will happen today but i will let you know what happened as soon as i can. :(


----------



## mommax3

mommabrown im so sorry hun I hope its nothing and your lil one is still holding on strong in there. keep us posted your in my prayers.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Sad weekend for me Ladies. Started spotting blood on Friday and went to ER. Did blood work and u/s and my betas dropped to 332. and no fetal heart beat. I am going back today to see if they went back up or dropped any further. Dr. says that it is called a Threatened Miscarriage. I have pretty much locked myself in my room and not came out. I am just so devastated. He told me not to give up hope but i can't help but to think the worst. My cervix was still closed and he called it old blood. Don't know what will happen today but i will let you know what happened as soon as i can. :(

I am praying for you and your little one:hugs: don't give up!


----------



## Mommabrown

Sad sad sad news. We lost our lil baby due to an abnormality and my body had already started to get rid of it. Dr. says to wait for 3 months and start trying again but at this point emotionally i am just to drained to think about starting back up again. I have to wait to see my OB on weds to see if they are going to do a D&C or let it pass on its own. Thank you ladies for your prayer. :'(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Sad sad sad news. We lost our lil baby due to an abnormality and my body had already started to get rid of it. Dr. says to wait for 3 months and start trying again but at this point emotionally i am just to drained to think about starting back up again. I have to wait to see my OB on weds to see if they are going to do a D&C or let it pass on its own. Thank you ladies for your prayer. :'(

Oh, MommaB, :cry: I'm so sorry:nope: I hope your body will cleanse without the D&C:( Take the time you need to heal. Each day will get better:hugs: We're always here for you:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

mommabrown im sooo sorry for your loss lots of hugs your way :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, MommaBrown. We lost two babies, 10 weeks apart and I understand the emotional turmoil. I wish you all the best and BFP dust when you're ready


----------



## herbie

so sorry hunni:hugs::hugs:
nothing i can say can make you feel better
its so hard losing a baby
massiive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

So sorry for your loss MommaBrown.


----------



## sweetlissa

Well it looks like AF found me yet again. My cycles are getting longer and finally back to normal. I can't believe it has taken me since February to get back to normal. Anyway. Clomid this month and the IUI. Here's to hoping it works. I am praying that clomid doesn't make me crave food cause I am really enjoying loosing weight..LOL.. Anyway. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. My baby turned 4 yesterday. So it was a very busy weekend for us.


----------



## Dash

I'm so sorry Mommabrown :(

Good luck this month Lissa, sounds like you guys have a good plan.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you Dash. You and Momma are sporting some new belly pics. I love them. For some reason AF is hiding again. I had a lil spotting this morning and now NOTHING.. Trust me I am not complaining. But seriously this is not funny... I am not laughing.


----------



## Mommabrown

Lissa~ hopefully everything works great with you! 

Dash how was the move? I am sure unpacking and getting situated is hectic right now. But well worth it! 

Faith~ Hope that you get that :bfp: this month! I am rooting for you!

Herbie thanks it is very true. When do you get to find out what you are having?

Brandi wow 10 weeks apart. I just don't think i am up for trying that soon. 

Afm. . I am still pretty sad. Have started bleeding and i guess that maybe it has passed but still awaiting Dr. appt tomorrow.:sadangel: Dh has tried to pep me up because our Anniversary is Thurs and i am so down.:cry: Only positive side to it is that I know i can now get preggers after my TR.:thumbup:


----------



## Mzladyk

Sorry for your lost Mommabrown, but you do have a good point a least you know you can get pregnant. Take your time and try again when you are emotionally ready. Happy Anniversary!!

AFM- I am in the dreaded tww I am trying not to obsess, my girls are back in school so I have plenty to keep my mind occupied. 

God Bless and Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow MommaBrown your betas feel fast. That is a good sign.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I love the updated belly shot:happydance:
 
MommaB, the positive note here is that you CAN get preggers:thumbup: that is something to truly be encouraged with. Try to enjoy your anniversary...you've worked so hard to make it a special day:hugs: I can't wait to see photos of the event!!!!

Lissa, did you do a preggers test? That crazy spotting seems to get many women at the beginning of their pregnancy. If this ISN'T your month, good luck with the clomid & iui:hugs: try to keep healthy, low calorie things to munch on during the cycle so you don't give in to eating junkie stuff and ruin all your hard work:thumbup:

Mzladyk, hope this is BFP month for you:hugs: keep busy and the TWW will fly by:)

I hope everyone had a great Labor Day weekend:thumbup: I'm really glad it's over...it was really exhausting:wacko: I need life to SLOW DOWN...things are too hectic and I can't seem to keep up:shrug:


----------



## wannahv1more

Mommabrown I'm so sorry for your loss. I've had to mc before my TL. It's devastating I know. Just take time for your mind, body and soul to heel. A loss is a loss and you need time to grieve. GL to you.


----------



## mommax3

Faith are you kids back to school? im dying for mine to go back lol they were suppose to go back this week but due to irene messing our roads and bridges up pretty bad and some people are homeless now they postponed until monday. Anyways hope life calms down for you a bit I know school always helps me


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Faith are you kids back to school? im dying for mine to go back lol they were suppose to go back this week but due to irene messing our roads and bridges up pretty bad and some people are homeless now they postponed until monday. Anyways hope life calms down for you a bit I know school always helps me

First of all, I have to say, what a cute bump you have:flower: 

So, you guys were in Irene's path:nope: how scary that must of been! I'm glad you guys are doing okay. Wow, this is quite a delay in the kids going back to school; I wonder how it will affect their schedule for the year.

Yep, my kids are back to school, but this is where life gets really busy for me again because we homeschool:rofl: ...what's making things really crazy right now, is dh is so loaded down with work that I'm needing to help him in his studio (rather than just handling the business side of stuff) and it's eating every spare moment that I'm not schooling the kids! It's been really stressful and I think it's messing up my cycle as I don't *think* I've O'd yet! I'm thinking probably tomorrow, BUT dh is leaving today on an overnight business trip so we will likely miss this cycle. He suggested that I come along, but I have to say, I HAVE TOO MUCH TO DO and even if means missing a month, I have to stay home. :hissy: All of our summer traveling put me waaay behind at home:( Anywho, I'm sure I'll get caught up and by this time next cycle, we'll be back to a good routine:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all :) After I posted the last message AF came on a few hours later. Yesterday I started my 100 mg of clomid. Crazy thing was I slept like a baby...LOL.. Anyway. I finally got my blood work back from the doc.. It took forever. But it does show that I am not in a flare up right now. Or that I wasn't on August 18th.. SO my body seems to be getting back on track. I do have a doc appt today because I have had a horrible headache since Sunday. I think I could have a sinus infection. But other then that life is wonderful. The kids are in school. I have been doing alot of cleaning. So today I am taking the day off from cleaning and just relaxing. I have been doing pretty good on the not eating junk food. LOL.. TODAY I had a TunaFish Sandwhich with pickles.. LOL.. Anyway.. Now that I have wrote a book. I will let you all go enjoy the day.


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Mammabrown :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Take time to heal and the good thing is you know you can get pregnant after your reversal.


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Faith are you kids back to school? im dying for mine to go back lol they were suppose to go back this week but due to irene messing our roads and bridges up pretty bad and some people are homeless now they postponed until monday. Anyways hope life calms down for you a bit I know school always helps me
> 
> First of all, I have to say, what a cute bump you have:flower:
> 
> So, you guys were in Irene's path:nope: how scary that must of been! I'm glad you guys are doing okay. Wow, this is quite a delay in the kids going back to school; I wonder how it will affect their schedule for the year.
> 
> Yep, my kids are back to school, but this is where life gets really busy for me again because we homeschool:rofl: ...what's making things really crazy right now, is dh is so loaded down with work that I'm needing to help him in his studio (rather than just handling the business side of stuff) and it's eating every spare moment that I'm not schooling the kids! It's been really stressful and I think it's messing up my cycle as I don't *think* I've O'd yet! I'm thinking probably tomorrow, BUT dh is leaving today on an overnight business trip so we will likely miss this cycle. He suggested that I come along, but I have to say, I HAVE TOO MUCH TO DO and even if means missing a month, I have to stay home. :hissy: All of our summer traveling put me waaay behind at home:( Anywho, I'm sure I'll get caught up and by this time next cycle, we'll be back to a good routine:)Click to expand...

Thanks the bump is def. growing :) Irene is really causing us trouble the kids are now not going back until wednesday ahhhh! i think Imight go nuts! I give you lots of credit I couldnt imagine homeschooling its my quiet organized time loll not to mention your running a business too! I bet you have no time and your stressed and messing with O, hopefully it calms down for you soon and you get some you time :)


----------



## wannahv1more

Did anyone have bad cramps after TR? I have had bad cramps all day and seems to be more on the left side. I never had cramps like this before TR. I never even cramp before af.


----------



## mommax3

I had alot of cramps the first few months after tr and I thought it was weird cause so many woman say there cramps and periods got better after TR, i think its normal your body takes awhile to work itself out again.


----------



## mommax3

sweetlissa said:


> Hi all :) After I posted the last message AF came on a few hours later. Yesterday I started my 100 mg of clomid. Crazy thing was I slept like a baby...LOL.. Anyway. I finally got my blood work back from the doc.. It took forever. But it does show that I am not in a flare up right now. Or that I wasn't on August 18th.. SO my body seems to be getting back on track. I do have a doc appt today because I have had a horrible headache since Sunday. I think I could have a sinus infection. But other then that life is wonderful. The kids are in school. I have been doing alot of cleaning. So today I am taking the day off from cleaning and just relaxing. I have been doing pretty good on the not eating junk food. LOL.. TODAY I had a TunaFish Sandwhich with pickles.. LOL.. Anyway.. Now that I have wrote a book. I will let you all go enjoy the day.

yay to clomid and yay to no flare ups :) keep up the good eating im so happy for you it seems it takes forever to get ont he good food wagon but once your there its not so bad :) I hope I can get on there with you lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wannahv1more said:


> Did anyone have bad cramps after TR? I have had bad cramps all day and seems to be more on the left side. I never had cramps like this before TR. I never even cramp before af.

Unfortunately, yes! My first AF after surgery was *normal* but for the next 4-5 AFs, the cramps were terrible! Last couple cycles have been much better! I hope your body is just trying to get itself straightened out and you can return to the *no cramps* cycles:flower:


----------



## Dash

My first cycle after TR was great and light an pain free (VERY unusual for me) but the 2nd was HELL. I had to actually find somebody to come watch my kids because I couldn't leave the bed. Just try to remember the surgery is a pretty traumatic experience for your reproductive organs, and it takes time for your body to adjust- they get in there and move everything around and it has to find its place again, and sometimes that hurts. 

Lissa cant wait to see how this month turns out for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, good luck with the clomid:hugs: I hope this is IT for you and you get your long awaited sticky BFP:thumbup:

Afm, last night I finally got a positive internet cheapie OPK and smile on CB digi:wacko: CD19!!!! So, I'm assuming I'll O today:( Dh won't be home until 7 or 8pm...eek!...although it may be too late by then, we're going straight back for a *NAP*:haha: not sure about CD20 eggs, but I have been reading where a lot of ladies say they have had successful pgs and healthy babies with CD 21-23 eggs! Guess we'll give it a shot:winkwink:


----------



## Mzladyk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Lissa, good luck with the clomid:hugs: I hope this is IT for you and you get your long awaited sticky BFP:thumbup:
> 
> Afm, last night I finally got a positive internet cheapie OPK and smile on CB digi:wacko: CD19!!!! So, I'm assuming I'll O today:( Dh won't be home until 7 or 8pm...eek!...although it may be too late by then, we're going straight back for a *NAP*:haha: not sure about CD20 eggs, but I have been reading where a lot of ladies say they have had successful pgs and healthy babies with CD 21-23 eggs! Guess we'll give it a shot:winkwink:

I hope you catch your egg!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, I'm so upset.

My husband and I are separating and divorcing, so I'm being forced to use my TR money to pay rent instead. I have to postpone my TR.

This.Really.Sucks.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

BrandiCanucks said:


> Ugh, I'm so upset.
> 
> My husband and I are separating and divorcing, so I'm being forced to use my TR money to pay rent instead. I have to postpone my TR.
> 
> This.Really.Sucks.

Oh my goodness:cry: I'm so very sorry. You and your dh and kids will be in my prayers:nope: divorce is such an ugly and difficult thing...so very sad for you all:sad2: 

Although I know it usually goes without say, have you and your dh sought any kind of marital counseling or talked with a mediator who could possibly help you both work through the issues and keep your family together.:hugs:

Brandi, I just noticed that you have a special needs child. I know this can take its toll on a marriage, in fact, I just had this very conversation over the weekend with a relative who suffered a divorce due to the intensity of caring for their son who was born with major complications and had to endure years of special care and surgeries. Such a heartbreak for you and the family:( Again, I will be praying for you (((BIG HUG))))


----------



## wannahv1more

Lissa... Good luck this month. Why to go on your weight loss!
Brandi... I'm sorry to hear about your divorce. It's hard especially with small children. Hope things work out for the best.

Thanks everyone for the cramps info. They aren't as bad today. Got a very faint bfp today. Might be a evap line. It was pink though. Not getting my hopes up. Well re test tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Mommabrown

Awh Brandi I am hoping the same as Faith that maybe you guys can find a solution to help out with the marital differences. 

Wanna, I had horrid cramps my first month after TR and with the MC but all the others were pretty good. 


Faith I sure hope you get that NAP in and you get a :bfp: this month!!! I am so rooting for you!!!



Afm, DH took me out to Dixie Stampede in Branson, MO for our Ann. and it was fun. Just spending time with him and being able to tell him how i feel after the MC helped me alot. Dr. said to wait one month the TTC again and i think we are feeling up to it. Dr. actually said that the body becomes more fertile after a MC so maybe this one will be it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Awh Brandi I am hoping the same as Faith that maybe you guys can find a solution to help out with the marital differences.
> 
> Wanna, I had horrid cramps my first month after TR and with the MC but all the others were pretty good.
> 
> 
> Faith I sure hope you get that NAP in and you get a :bfp: this month!!! I am so rooting for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afm, DH took me out to Dixie Stampede in Branson, MO for our Ann. and it was fun. Just spending time with him and being able to tell him how i feel after the MC helped me alot. Dr. said to wait one month the TTC again and i think we are feeling up to it. Dr. actually said that the body becomes more fertile after a MC so maybe this one will be it.

Oh, I've heard great things about Dixie Stampede! It sounds like a nice time:) Pardon my my bad memory, but was today your vow renewal? or is it tomorrow? 
As for TTC after a MC, I certainly found your dr.s advice to be true. I had a MC at 9 weeks, bled and cleaned out naturally, an then got pregnant immediately as I never had another period after. As a result, we have our beloved Hannah who is now 9:) I hope you get your keeper in short order:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wannahv1more said:


> Lissa... Good luck this month. Why to go on your weight loss!
> Brandi... I'm sorry to hear about your divorce. It's hard especially with small children. Hope things work out for the best.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the cramps info. They aren't as bad today. Got a very faint bfp today. Might be a evap line. It was pink though. Not getting my hopes up. Well re test tomorrow or Sunday.

ooooooh! super exciting!!! I hope that line gets darker:happydance:


----------



## wannahv1more

Omg.... Another faint positive. This ones a little darker. I'm shaking right now I'm so nervous and excited. Af is due 9/12 or 9/13. My cycles run 28 to 29 days. I got a positive opk on the 9/31 do u think i may have just o' d on the 9/1? I know you can O actually 24 hrs after positive opk. I'm just scared with it being so light.


----------



## mommax3

wannahv1more said:


> Omg.... Another faint positive. This ones a little darker. I'm shaking right now I'm so nervous and excited. Af is due 9/12 or 9/13. My cycles run 28 to 29 days. I got a positive opk on the 9/31 do u think i may have just o' d on the 9/1? I know you can O actually 24 hrs after positive opk. I'm just scared with it being so light.

mine was really light too on a ic so I ran out and bought a frer and it was alot more readable I also did the test that says pregnat and not pregnant. If your dying to know I say try those :) good luck


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna:happydance: how are the lines coming along?...super excited for you!!:hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

Still faint. A little darker though. Going to call my Dr. and get my betas done tomorrow. So we will see. Really scared though. The only problem is I work from 10 to 7. I don't have a day off til Wednesday. U think i can still go to the out patient lab after 7 though. So wish me luck.


----------



## mommax3

wanna good luck tomorrow and congrats!


----------



## mommax3

So I was looking back to the begining of our thread and it got me thinking I wonder how tater is doing? did you guys see futurenewman is preggo? and ttc loss really breaks my heart :( its just so crazy how long we have been on this journey together and the people that have come and gone and there stories. I cant wait to look back and see the moment you all got your bfp and the moments we all get to announce the birth of our TR babies :) lots of prayers to all of you ladies,I know im not on here as often as I was when I was ttc but i still think about everyone often


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, try not to worry:hugs: best wishes for good betas:thumbup:

Mommax3, thanks for sticking around to root us on:hugs: seeing the preggo ladies here gives me HOPE!!!! Thanks for the update on Future:) I was just thinking about her recently:happydance: great to hear more good news:thumbup: and yes, I wish Tater would drop by just to say hi and update us on her journey! she was such a ball of energy and lots of fun to have on the thread:flower:

Trying to remain positive about this month:flower: Dh and I are NEVER apart, and it just so happens that the ONE night he goes out of town without me, was the night we REALLY needed to bd:dohh: figures:haha: oh well, there's always next month:thumbup: I'm looking forward to my appt. on Saturday with the Naturepath Doctor:)


----------



## mommax3

Faith dont stress hubby not being there on that day there is always the days leading up to o :) good luck at the naturepath dr. im curious to see what he has to say :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh girls what a fabulous weekend we had! Saturday was our vow renewal service and it was spectacular! Can't wait to get all the photos back so i can show you! 

Wanna Congratulations!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning all. It's MONDAY... LOL... I had a wonderful weekend. Finished up my Clomid last night. This time was way different then the times before. I didn't have the cravings or really bad mood swings. Infact it was totaly oppostite... LOL.. Saturday I went golfing. Let me just say I have been golfing for several years and have never laughed so hard. I went with my hubby and a few friends. (ALL of which were men).. And all of them ganged up on me to make me laugh. On hole 7 I was laughing so hard I had tears running down my face. Then I tried to hit the ball and wa la it hit a treee and flew back and hit my friend... (you all should see me I am still laughing with tears in my eyes) After that I couldn't hit the ball without laughing. Anyway... So I had a wonderful weekend. After Golfing we went to a party and they had a sing off. Kevin and I won.. WOOOHOOO.. So the only thing I noticed with Clomid this time was I haven't lost any weight this last week. But I am still loosing inches. I still have a few more days until our offical weigh in so maybe I will loose a few pounds before then.
**** Wanna****** Good luck today.. 
****Momma***** I have looked back several times. I still talk to tater every once in a while. She is doing good. She has been more focused on being healthy instead of ttc. SHe did get a +++ a few months back but it didn't take. I think it might have lasted a week past AF. Anyway. Thats it for me right now. Have a great day..


----------



## Mzladyk

:hi: everyone,
Mommabrown- can't wait to see your vow renewal pics
Lisa- I am glad clomid was better for you this go around I heard it can make you just awful
Faith- I hope you can find a way to work in so bd time before the DH leaves 
Wanna- goodluck I can't wait to hear your results ... boy that was fast !!!

I know that it took Dash three months to conceive after her TR 
MommaX how long did it take you?

Its only been three months since my TR and two true months trying but this is killing me first its the waiting to OV and then the tww I don't know which one is worse. I have tried to find other things to do to keep my mind off of it but with the kids in school lets just say I am driving my self crazy until they get home. I worry every cycle if my tubes have closed or did scar tissue form or my hormones off and I hate to worry my DH with this so thanks you guys for letting me vent Whew!!
I hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## Dash

I waited to try to TTC for 3 months (which is what my doc recommended), then got my BFP my first month trying. Momma got her BFP on month 6, I believe. It varies for everyone...

There has been some sadness on this board, when you look back. But there has also been success too. Im way to weepy and emotional to think about it, but I agree with everything Momma said. This board is an incredible resource for anybody with a TR because it shows the variety of outcomes that are possible.

Good luck this week girls!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh girls you are so right! I would not know what to think or expect if i didn't have y'all! :hugs:

MzLady it took me 4 months ttc but we MC too.:cry: We are currently waiting to start again. :winkwink:It took my body three months to come back to normal. Good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## wannahv1more

My Dr. gave us the ok after the surgery. He said the surgery went good and didn't see a problem with trying right away. My recovery was fast so we just went for it.
Had my levels drawn today and she said it would take a couple of days to get back. I don't think she quite understood the reason. I asked them do i have to schedule to get the next levels drawn and she said "you need them drawn again?" Really!! My Dr wasn't there. Think I'm going to call her tomorrow and see if she can get the results.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

wannahv1more said:


> My Dr. gave us the ok after the surgery. He said the surgery went good and didn't see a problem with trying right away. My recovery was fast so we just went for it.
> Had my levels drawn today and she said it would take a couple of days to get back. I don't think she quite understood the reason. I asked them do i have to schedule to get the next levels drawn and she said "you need them drawn again?" Really!! My Dr wasn't there. Think I'm going to call her tomorrow and see if she can get the results.

Wanna, RIDE THEIR BEHINDS!!! Most dr.s/nurses have NO idea what to do with TR gals:nope: my sister is a nurse..currently working for an OB/GYN and when i explained that I would need to have 3 betas drawn..48 hrs. apart...(this, of course, is IF I ever get my BFP) she was like...WHY? You really have to take charge:thumbup: it's a HUGE shame to lose a tube (or worse case..death!) just because the dr.s don't understand the risks we have as TRs!!

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

I went for my TR follow up appt. here at my ob/gyn. She even told me then to make sure as soon as I got a positive to get my betas checked. So my Dr. knows. Apparently the office doesnt. I'm getting on them first thing in the morning.

Faith I hope you get some bding done before he leaves. 

Thanks to everyone for your warm wishes. I hope this is my sticky.


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> wannahv1more said:
> 
> 
> My Dr. gave us the ok after the surgery. He said the surgery went good and didn't see a problem with trying right away. My recovery was fast so we just went for it.
> Had my levels drawn today and she said it would take a couple of days to get back. I don't think she quite understood the reason. I asked them do i have to schedule to get the next levels drawn and she said "you need them drawn again?" Really!! My Dr wasn't there. Think I'm going to call her tomorrow and see if she can get the results.
> 
> Wanna, RIDE THEIR BEHINDS!!! Most dr.s/nurses have NO idea what to do with TR gals:nope: my sister is a nurse..currently working for an OB/GYN and when i explained that I would need to have 3 betas drawn..48 hrs. apart...(this, of course, is IF I ever get my BFP) she was like...WHY? You really have to take charge:thumbup: it's a HUGE shame to lose a tube (or worse case..death!) just because the dr.s don't understand the risks we have as TRs!!
> 
> Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...

Like she said they just dont understand. My doc was drawing my levels and when they were acting funny blew me off. When I was in the ER in pain they said to send me home. That was the night I lost my left tube. A week later I was still doubled over in pain and was headed to see a doc my friend told me about. I went in and he touched me and said I am taking you to surgery NOW... That day I lost my tube my baby and it broke my heart because I had known the whole time that this baby wasn't going to make it and my doc wouldn't listen to me. That was probably the most pain I had ever been in in my life. I was 4 weeks and 5 days when my tube ruptured. So when they say it is to soon for your tube to rupture tell them they are wrong. Because regular (NON TR) women wont rupture until about 6 to 7 weeks. So My point is they don't listen. 
I pray that everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Mommabrown

Holy cow! Lissa is that why the kept asking me if i was hurting when we started spotting then???? Not to sound stupid or anything but I never hurt once while MC'ing. Did find out the back pain i was experiencing was due to the MC tho. Wow Wanna put your foot down and tell them how important this is. I hope that its in the right spot and you have a long healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Dash

I was lucky to have a great doc locally that knew the protocol. But Momma did have a hard time getting betas too when she found out she was pregnant, if I remember correctly?

I remember what Lissa went through, with nobody listening to her, and its very true- PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN, explain, and demand they take the right action! For the first few weeks TR women dont get "normal" pregnancy treatment for a reason.

Good luck Wanna!


----------



## wannahv1more

Well started spotting this morning. They still haven't got my results back. I was suppose to have my levels drawn again today but I'm just making an appt to be seen. My back and side is hurting. I just hope nothing happened to my tube.


----------



## sweetlissa

I will keep you and the bean in my prayers... Hope you get some news today.


----------



## Mommabrown

Wanna You should make them do an U/S too so they can see what is going on. Sorry that you are spotting but it also could be break through bleeding also. I hope that you hear good news from your doc! And don't be afraid to get your betas done again that can help the Dr. more than anything to let them know what is going on inside your body. If you don't mind me asking why is it taking so long to get the results back? I had my answer back with in 15-20 mins of them drawing my blood.


----------



## Dash

Keep us posted Wanna!


----------



## wannahv1more

Well the spotting turned into heavy bleeding. I have to go back at 2 today to get my betas drawn again. She said they were 28. My Dr. is out of town but they called her and she said it sounds like a CP. I guess they send the labs off for testing. I know they can send them to the hospital lab and get them done faster. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. Oh well guess I know I can get pregnant.


----------



## mommax3

wanna im soooo sorry hun :( im glad your looking on theh bright side and now know you can get preggo and for some reason it seems alot of tr girls have to suffer a mc before they get there sticky bean.


----------



## Mzladyk

wannahv1more said:


> Well the spotting turned into heavy bleeding. I have to go back at 2 today to get my betas drawn again. She said they were 28. My Dr. is out of town but they called her and she said it sounds like a CP. I guess they send the labs off for testing. I know they can send them to the hospital lab and get them done faster. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. Oh well guess I know I can get pregnant.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

wannahv1more said:


> Well the spotting turned into heavy bleeding. I have to go back at 2 today to get my betas drawn again. She said they were 28. My Dr. is out of town but they called her and she said it sounds like a CP. I guess they send the labs off for testing. I know they can send them to the hospital lab and get them done faster. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. Oh well guess I know I can get pregnant.


Hang in there hun. :hugs: Glad that you are looking on the better side of things. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, so sorry:cry::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

:hugs::hugs: Take it easy. 





wannahv1more said:


> Well the spotting turned into heavy bleeding. I have to go back at 2 today to get my betas drawn again. She said they were 28. My Dr. is out of town but they called her and she said it sounds like a CP. I guess they send the labs off for testing. I know they can send them to the hospital lab and get them done faster. Why they didn't do that is beyond me. Oh well guess I know I can get pregnant.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, how are doing today? :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Everyone has been a bit quiet lately:shrug: hope that's a good thing:flower:


----------



## wannahv1more

Just a little depressed. Bleeding really heavily today. Thinking about switching ob/gyns. I haven't talked to the Dr at all. I feel like i should have been seen after all this. Just for some reassurance or something. Have a appt with my GP tomorrow. It's just a well check up but I am going to see what she says about the way this was handled.


----------



## wannahv1more

BTW...how are things with you, Faith?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, I'm doing just fine. Thanks for asking:hugs: Just waiting out my TWW:winkwink: I'm seeing a naturepath dr. on Saturday...really looking forward to that!

Feeling depressed and down is a very natural part of a MC. I haven't had one since the TR, but I did have one before my last dc was born. I really always pictured myself to be strong if I ever were to experience a MC, but in reality when it happened, I cried and cried...I was caught off guard by how hard it was to take in:( 

I think your gut feeling may be right, you might check around for an ob/gyn that will be more attentive to your needs. I realize that dr.s can get really busy, but just how long does it take to make a *5 min.* phone call and ask how you're doing and offer some reassurance and professional moral support:shrug: a little can go along way with many people! Get rested up so you can move forward:thumbup: onward and upward:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. Wanna I totally understand if you need to talk you can pm me. I had to switch docs aswell. 
Faith You are a trooper.
Anyone heard from Dash, or momma. Maybe I missed there posts. 
AFM. Hubby and I are taking a weekend away, Doc said IUI Tuesday. I have 3 eggs 2 on my left and 1 on my right. So bding is cut off Sunday. 100mg really does the trick twice a day..LOL.. I am just praying that the one on the right catches cause that is my best chance. Anyway. I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## mommax3

wow sweets IUI on tuesday!!! thats awsome I have a good feeling about thing :) 
wanna I am lucky and have not had to deal with a mc but I could only imagine the toll it can take on your mind and body :( my dr. needed some hand holding too but i think its cause tr girls are not very common and they dont really know all the risks for us. I just kept on themand the gave me everything I asked for. 
Faith I really hope you get your bfp this month I think im gettting anxious for you girls more then I should lol I have seen your journeys and it makes my heart ache for your happiness! I feel so lucky and blessed and I cant say this enough, I was laying in bed last night spooning my hubby and our lil girl was just kicking the crap out of him and as annoying as it was it was just as joyful!!!! I cant wait for you girls to have this again and I will keep you in my prayers until you do :)


----------



## Mommabrown

wannahv1more said:


> Just a little depressed. Bleeding really heavily today. Thinking about switching ob/gyns. I haven't talked to the Dr at all. I feel like i should have been seen after all this. Just for some reassurance or something. Have a appt with my GP tomorrow. It's just a well check up but I am going to see what she says about the way this was handled.

I know the feeling. I feel like it is my fault i lost this angel baby. What makes it worse for me is that DH just didn't get as bothered by it as i did. And I think you are very right about your OB. When we MC i seen the ER doc and he said to wait 3 months and my OB said one month just to let your body come back to normal. So here i am waiting. I hope that you get to feeling better. I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## wannahv1more

Yay Sweets!!! I have a good feeling about this for you too. GL Tuesday. Can't wait to hear the news. 

Thanks Ladies I feel like your the only ones that really understand. My Dh actually told me that he wished I never told him I was pregnant. He said it just got his hopes up. He apologized later but...WOW...that hurt. The Dr called today and wants me to come in( imagine that). So i have an appt at 1015.


----------



## sweetlissa

Wanna hope everything goes smoothly today. 
Ok ladies I am out for the weekend. I will check in Sunday or Monday..


----------



## Dash

Wanna Its about time that doc calls you! Hopefully you will feel more comfortable after the appt. Its a shame they are just now taking the time.

Lissa and Faith good luck this week! 


I went yesterday to have an IV iron infusion. My hct and ferratin have been really low because I just started being able to eat- my body just isn't catching up. So I asked about allergic reactions and whatnot and the lady said she had never seen one. So of course, I finish up the 4 hours infusion and head down to the cafeteria before my appt and my leg itched...I lifted up my pant leg and scratched it and I had NO feeling at all in my legs! I could walk on them, but couldn't feel myself touching them. They were HUGE and purple and covered in hives. I went right back and my BP was high (it was low 30 minutes before), and my pulse was 135.
I ended up in L&D for about 5 hours, given injections to stop the reaction, and saw a cardiologist and had the baby monitored. We are both fine, but it sure was scary.


----------



## wannahv1more

Oh my Dash. What a horrible experience. I'm glad to hear everything us ok. I would have been scared out if my mind too. 

Sweets have fun. This should make Tuesday come faster.

Dr had my levels drawn again. This time in the lab at the hospital because she wanted them back today. Don't understand why she did that now. She said that my wensday labs had doubled and needed to make sure it was not a tubal. She apologized and said that she was out of town. That the office now knows how that i am a special patient and my labs have to be rushed.


----------



## Mommabrown

That is good news wanna! 

Dash oh what an experience! Glad that you both are fine! 

Faith good luck! 

Lissa I am so excited for you! Good luck!


----------



## future_numan

Hello friends:friends:

As Mommax pointed out I haven't been on here in a long time.. as you can see from my siggy we got our :bfp: on Aug 27th.
It was a HUGE :shock: since we had sooo many problems conceiving Emily and finally turned to several IUI + clomid and pregeon to get pregnant with her.
The month we conceived we did nothing different except that I decided to try pre-seed.. we didn't even :sex: at the right time ( or so I thought)
Doctors always told us we would never conceive on our own ( since there were :spermy: along with some issues with me)
I had a U/S Thursday and was able to see a nice round gest. sac and a lil' bean with it's heart fluttering away:D
I am start a new job Monday so we haven't said anything to anybody.. for one we want to be sure everything is okay and for two I didn't want work to find out yet !


----------



## mommax3

yay future!!!! The girls are going to be thrilled to her from u :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Future!


----------



## herbie

massive congrats Future:happydance:
well the scan went well and babys doing fine
and its a GIRL!!! we are so thrilled xxxx


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok I have tried to type 3 times now. Dash that had to be scary
Future Congrats
Herbie Congrats the team Pink
Wanna have they said if it is just maybe a bleed. Is there still a chance for the pregnancy to pull through?
AFM*** I had a wonderful weekend. Relaxed sat in the hot tub and played games. It was wonderful. I am so excited for tomorrow. Tonight at 9 I have to give myself a shot. Or well I think I am going to let Kevin do it. Tomorrow is the big day.. Still no +++ OPK so I am a little nervous about it. I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## future_numan

herbie said:


> massive congrats Future:happydance:
> well the scan went well and babys doing fine
> and its a GIRL!!! we are so thrilled xxxx

Congratulations on a girl:happydance:


----------



## wannahv1more

Sweets...no i had my levels drawn on Friday. They were 3. Yay, tomorrow!! I'm getting so excited for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Future, :dance: wonderful, wonderful news:hugs: I pray that it's a healthy 9 months for you:thumbup:

Wanna, so glad your betas have dropped and no signs of ectopic:hugs:

Dash, that would be super scary:( so sorry you had to go through that trauma. In the long run, did the IVF help with the iron levels?

Herbie, team PINK is wonderful:hugs: huge congrats:)

Lissa, I'm so excited for you tomorrow:happydance: I pray this will be the beginning of a 9 month journey to your miracle:hugs:

MommaB & Mommax3, how are you girls doing? :hugs:

Afm, still waiting out the tww:wacko: I don't plan to test unless I'm late (I know, I'm no fun:haha:) not feeling any symptoms to speak of. I'm finding that staying so busy really makes the cycles fly by...just waiting for God's perfect timing:winkwink:

Hope everyone has a super week:thumbup: Autumn is in the air and it is my absolute favorite season:happydance: dd and I have lots of cooking to do today as I bought a 25lb box of tomatoes and 30lb box of italian plums from our food co-op:flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok so my next project is on... Ya you all know I can't sit still LOL.. Anyway. Finally have enough grass in my front and side yard to even consider mowing. So I got me a NEW (but very old) Lawnmower. A riding one.. Don't worry I also have a push mower. But 2 Acres is alot to push mow..LOL Got my 48 tons of dirt moved around for the back yard So that is finally coming together. Bought 20 16 ft long boards and 9 8 ft long 4x4's to start building a deck..Bought the paint for the rooms that we just finished downstairs. Now we just have to finish cleaning up down there which I will start on tonight. I am also proud to say that this is the first time since I bought my new scale that I got on it (other then the first time to make sure it worked) and I didn't gain while on my weekend getaway.. I was thrilled to see that. Anyway... Now it has to stop raining so I can go work outside. This should keep me busy for the next few weeks...


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow with all that energy Lissa you could come over to my house and give it a good cleaning lol. Sounds exciting for it to all be coming together!

Faith i am doing ok for the most part. I have my days...Friday made 2 weeks since we had found out we were miscarrying and it made me quite upset. I have been reading alot of blogs and other forums about ladies having MC and TTC. :( Some scare the heck out of me and others give me great hope! 

Herbie CONGRATULATIONS on the baby girl!!!!!!!!! I am thrilled for you!!! 


Afm, well we have been doing quite a bite of fall cleaning! Getting rid of all this junk just sitting around the house cluttering up space.My Uncle and his GF had their son at Childern's hospital this last week. Lucas Evan he was 9 lbs. 11 ounces and 19 inches long. He had open heart surgery when he was only 2 hours old because he has tumors in his heart and lungs from his mother taking antidepressants and bipolar medications while she was pregnant. He is doing good good for now. It broke my heart and made me depressed again. I hope we get pregnant soon and that it sticks. :(


----------



## Dash

Sounds like only good news the last few days!

Lissa, I cant even manage to wash this babys laundry...pass the energy over here before I pop this thing out and it has no clean clothes! Good luck today :)

This board is full of team pink! Congrats herbie!

Im moving pretty damn slow these days. Not sure if the infusions helped, will have an appt on Thursday. Doc said expect a baby safely any time after October 29th. I just started my last 30 day progesterone cycle last night...so, its a possibility.


----------



## sweetlissa

well today is the day. I am kinda nervous. My Appt is at 9. I will let you all know something soon.


----------



## Mommabrown

Good Luck Lissa! I am praying that everything goes as wanted!


----------



## mommax3

lisa cant wait to hear from you today!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, best wishes for success today:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. Well Yesterday went well. I have to say it hurt a lil like a bee sting up there. But overall it wasn't bad. I was given the trigger shot about 10p.m. on monday night. Tuesday morning at the U/S I had 2 eggs that were ready. One on the left and One on the right. I am praying they both release. I was also told that I can not test until atleast 9 DPO because of the trigger shot. Anyway I rested most of the day yesterday. And will probably do the samething today. I am so tired. TTYl


----------



## cdnmom11

Ladies! Thought I would pop in and say hi to you all. Wow, what great bump pictures Dash and Momma. I can't believe how time has flown. Lissa and Faith, good to see you are both staying positive on this rollercoaster journey. Herbie, congratulations to you! Things are going well but slowly for me. I sort of stayed away from TTC forums for a bit because it was just too anxiety provoking. I became so obsessed with it, it was nuts! Now, I'm feeling more positive and know that I don't need to be online researching 24/7. Temping and charting is just exhausting as well so I've stopped doing that non-stop as well. I had an HSG procedure yesterday and though it was slow at first and it didn't look like the dye was going to spill into my tubes, it finally did and they were both confirmed to be open. Yahoo! If we don't conceive this month, we will do IUI next month. Sounds weird but I'm kind of excited about that. I guess it's just that it doesn't feel so hopeless if I have some options coming up. You know? Have any of you ever done IUI? I think Momma, you were going to but I can't remember if you did. Anyways, I hope you are all well and even though I'm not on here very often, I remember you all with fondness. You got me through a sad period in my life and I'll always be thankful:)


----------



## sweetlissa

cdnmom11 said:


> Ladies! Thought I would pop in and say hi to you all. Wow, what great bump pictures Dash and Momma. I can't believe how time has flown. Lissa and Faith, good to see you are both staying positive on this rollercoaster journey. Herbie, congratulations to you! Things are going well but slowly for me. I sort of stayed away from TTC forums for a bit because it was just too anxiety provoking. I became so obsessed with it, it was nuts! Now, I'm feeling more positive and know that I don't need to be online researching 24/7. Temping and charting is just exhausting as well so I've stopped doing that non-stop as well. I had an HSG procedure yesterday and though it was slow at first and it didn't look like the dye was going to spill into my tubes, it finally did and they were both confirmed to be open. Yahoo! If we don't conceive this month, we will do IUI next month. Sounds weird but I'm kind of excited about that. I guess it's just that it doesn't feel so hopeless if I have some options coming up. You know? Have any of you ever done IUI? I think Momma, you were going to but I can't remember if you did. Anyways, I hope you are all well and even though I'm not on here very often, I remember you all with fondness. You got me through a sad period in my life and I'll always be thankful:)

HI.. Good to see you around. We all understand about taking a step back from TTC. I did that for a few months and life went back to normal and bding was actually fun. We did an IUI yesterday. It wasn't to bad. Clomid was nice to me this time. LOL.. I wish we would have done an HSG before hand though. Good luck


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm so glad to hear that everything is moving along:thumbup: It's also nice to hear a first-hand account of an IUI. I hope it all works for you this cycle, I really do:hugs: :hugs::hugs:

CDN, so happy to see you stop by:hugs: GREAT news on the open tubes!!!! So, I have to ask, how painful was it? Did you take something ahead of time? 
HOPEFULLY, this will be BFP coming up for you:winkwink: now that your plumbing is all cleaned out. Fx'd :hugs:

Dash, you're on the down hill stretch, girl:hugs: and Momma isn't far behind:happydance: hey, did I miss it? have either of your ladies picked names??? :flower:

Afm, looks like AF will be here soon for a visit:( It's okay, I'm doing a body cleanse ( different from the last) starting on Friday, that's assuming AF is a def. no-show:)


----------



## Dash

Morning girls!

SO glad to hear it went well yesterday, Lissa. Hopefully Herbie can get the IUI also, and you both have awesome success. Cant wait to see how it turns out!


Faith, we chose the name Bettie Grey. Ultimately my husband chose it, since I wasn't sold on Bettie because of how old fashioned it is- but he won simply by telling everyone that is her name and having everybody call her Bettie before I could get any input in. Haha. 

Momma? Names? And isn't your baby shower this weekend?


----------



## mommax3

Sweets im glad everthing went well I cant wait for 9 days to come along so we can hear some good news :)
Faith you af is pissing me off lol I really am waiting for the day I hop on and see your great news, I know its coming!! :)
Dash I love the name its a old name making a come back with a new middle name 
and yeah my baby shower is on sat. im super excited my sister did it early because of the holidays and october is a bad month for her considering it would be her babies due date if she had not had an ep. :( We have decided on the name Emery Zann the hubby picked out Emery and the Zann is for my mother suzanne and my sisters middle name is ann so I chopped off the su part :)


----------



## cdnmom11

HI.. Good to see you around. We all understand about taking a step back from TTC. I did that for a few months and life went back to normal and bding was actually fun. We did an IUI yesterday. It wasn't to bad. Clomid was nice to me this time. LOL.. I wish we would have done an HSG before hand though. Good luck[/QUOTE]
Hi Lissa, I didn't even realize you had IUI, that's awesome! I will start clomid next month as well though I'm really hoping maybe we'll catch the egg this month. Good luck to you!!


----------



## cdnmom11

> CDN, so happy to see you stop by:hugs: GREAT news on the open tubes!!!! So, I have to ask, how painful was it? Did you take something ahead of time?
> HOPEFULLY, this will be BFP coming up for you:winkwink: now that your plumbing is all cleaned out. Fx'd :hugs:
> 
> 
> Afm, looks like AF will be here soon for a visit:( It's okay, I'm doing a body cleanse ( different from the last) starting on Friday, that's assuming AF is a def. no-show:)

Hi Faith, ok, so I'm not going to lie. That hsg was pretty painful. The pain came only after he struggled to get the dye in my tubes. Thought I was going to lose it. If I ever had to do it again, I will medicate myself for sure. I didn't have any pain afterwards though and only mild spotting. 

I'm sorry that AF found you. Such crap:( Have you tried Accupuncture? My friend swears that's how she conceived both her kids. I eliminated dairy, wheat and sugar from my diet last month and though I didn't get pregnant, I feel pretty good! Our bfps are probably right around the corner. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Mommabrown

Momma and Dash i think those are both pretty and unique names! I love them. 

Faith bummer about AF. I hope that this cleanse helps you get the :bfp: :)

Lissa i hope that it works. It'd be crazy if both eggs dropped and got fertilized but extremely awesome at the same time! Good luck hun!

Cdnmom i have heard some pretty good things about ladies getting their :bfp: after a HSG. I hope that everything works out for you this month! :)

Afm, well I have been chit chatting with my OB's nurse about starting TTC again and I am hoping that everything works out so we can start in October. So far no signs of O have showed but I am afraid i haven't been paying attention because of the MC.


----------



## sweetlissa

HA HA MommaBrown that is what we said. And the doc said it would be even cooler if they split and turned into 4.. We both looked at each other said No..LOL... But twins would be awesome.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash & Momma, I love the names you both picked! It's fun to see people steering away from *the 10 most popular names*...I personally love unique names and the old fashioned ones as well:) A friend of ours just welcomed their 11th grandbaby...her name is Hallelujah Rosemary:) They call her *Hailey* for short. :flower: Momma, have fun at the baby shower:happydance:

Lissa, can't wait to hear good news from you next week:thumbup:

Cdn, thanks for the honesty on the hsg:wacko: it falls right in line with what MANY people have said...I really hope I can catch a BFP before heading down that road:winkwink: I'm sure your BFP is right around the corner with the cleaned out tubes:thumbup: Thanks for the advice on accupuncture; I have heard great things about this as well and might add that to my line-up here, shortly:hugs:

MommaB, good luck with this cycle:hugs: glad you're back in the game again:)


----------



## sweetlissa

OK so the hormones finally got to me last night. Or maybe I was just really tired.. But I was laying in bed crying. And of course my hubby had to be the biggest A** about it. So that turned into a fight. I was so emotional last night. And today my son turns 12. Hard to believe. And on top of all that I am having 9 boys stay the night after the bowling party tonight. OMG I must be crazy. Anyway just had to get that out.


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs: It's ok the good lord knew he made a mistake when he made man so therefore he created women in the perfect image.:haha: lol Happy Birthday to your son! They grow so fast. Hope you have fun tonight!:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> OK so the hormones finally got to me last night. Or maybe I was just really tired.. But I was laying in bed crying. And of course my hubby had to be the biggest A** about it. So that turned into a fight. I was so emotional last night. And today my son turns 12. Hard to believe. And on top of all that I am having 9 boys stay the night after the bowling party tonight. OMG I must be crazy. Anyway just had to get that out.

Lissa:hugs: men just don't understand..never will..and it's not just YOUR man..so don't take it personally:winkwink: I have learned the benefit of having a non-emotional, can't-relate/understand-how-I'm-feeling kinda guy...they have the strength to deal with the really hard stuff..like funerals, I'm a wreck..can't even speak...and my hubby doesn't shed a tear..God bless him:flower: As our kids grow up, it hits Mom the hardest...I know exactly how it feels! My son turns 18 in 6 weeks and I cry every single time I think about it! I wish I could take the time back and spend more time holding him, reading to him, playing games with him and listening to all the little "hey, mom....(as they tell you all sorts of things that you numbly acknowledge as you busy yourself with things that no one will remember by next week:( ) Enjoy your 12 year old!!! And yes, you are nuts for having 9 boys spend the night:haha: But what a great Mom for making such a sacrifice:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thanks ladies. I have had an up and down day. I picked up a friend of my sons from school 2 hours ago and my son just got home. Needless to say this boy has drove me crazy and on top of the not sleeping last night and dealing with my hubby my youngest got sent home today because he was sick. So it has been a very long day... RRRRR HORMONES....


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> massive congrats Future:happydance:
> well the scan went well and babys doing fine
> and its a GIRL!!! we are so thrilled xxxx

So so happy for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Happy Monday all. I have a story for you all. Yesterday evening we were in the basement moving stuff around putting stuff in the new storage room when all of a sudden I found a box. It had tons of baby blankets and all my maternity clothes. My husband looked at me and said I think we will keep this box out.. LOL.. I am dieing to test today but I wont I do have to go get my progesterone checked today but I wont have those results until probably tomorrow. Anyway.. That is my story.. LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Happy Monday all. I have a story for you all. Yesterday evening we were in the basement moving stuff around putting stuff in the new storage room when all of a sudden I found a box. It had tons of baby blankets and all my maternity clothes. My husband looked at me and said I think we will keep this box out.. LOL.. I am dieing to test today but I wont I do have to go get my progesterone checked today but I wont have those results until probably tomorrow. Anyway.. That is my story.. LOL

Ahhh, that's sweet:hugs: I hope it's BFP for you this week:happydance:
How did the birthday party go?


----------



## Mommabrown

ERRRR I can't get my photos to upload! It keeps sending me to a Bad Request page every time i try to upload them. :/ Got my Vow Renewal photos back. I am a total mess crying and the whole bit. They turned out wonderfully though. Anyways we are nearing the end of our one month wait and i am quite mixed up about it. :( DH is ready to jump back on the TTC wagon and has Baby Fever bad.:wacko: 

Good Luck Lissa! I hope you get that :bfp: and that everything works out amazingly for the next 9 months!


----------



## Dash

Has it been 9 days already Lissa? Wow...good luck! I wish I could give you some patience.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> ERRRR I can't get my photos to upload! It keeps sending me to a Bad Request page every time i try to upload them. :/ Got my Vow Renewal photos back. I am a total mess crying and the whole bit. They turned out wonderfully though. Anyways we are nearing the end of our one month wait and i am quite mixed up about it. :( DH is ready to jump back on the TTC wagon and has Baby Fever bad.:wacko:
> 
> Good Luck Lissa! I hope you get that :bfp: and that everything works out amazingly for the next 9 months!

MommaB, I can't wait to see the photos:) My advice as far as TTC again, given BOTH of your feelings atm, is just bd when you feel like it and enjoy it for what it is! Don't look at it like "get to the lab..it's baby-making time:wacko:" Your dh will probably be thrilled just to be bd'ing, but you don't HAVE to do the opks, temping, charting etc, etc:hugs: soooooo many women get preggers never having charted or pee'd on anything:haha:Take the time you need:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Faith is so right! Just imagine how much time and stress it takes doing all those things. I used only OPK's, never temped a single time. Never charted. 

Though, me and my husband did decide we are ridiculously fertile. Really, really ridiculously fertile people. We are young enough and even with our friends and family our age that are trying to start families we are noticing it takes them 6 or so months to get pregnant. With no fertility problems, no surgeries...nothing. It can put it into perspective that even people who haven't had TR's need time!


----------



## mommax3

lissa I cant wait to hear your results :) 
mommab hope your pics upload soon its such a pain when computers act up 
dash your soooo right its such a miricle for anyone to get preggo I guess we all jsut took our fertility for granted I hope all you wonderful ladies get to have your lil bundles of joy soon :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning all. It has now been 7 days. I am holding out and not testing.. No matter how bad I want to. I realized last night that I have 14 tests. WOW that is alot of tests. LOL.. So if and when I get my BFP I will be testing like a freak..LOL..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm so excited for you:happydance: so, are you waiting for like..9dpo to start?:flower:

Mommax, how was the baby shower:) did you get lots of fun things for Emery Zann? :happydance: I cannot believe how quickly your pregnancy is flying by. It just seems like last week that the crazy nurse was telling you your baby may be ectopic:wacko: soooo happy for you that everything has worked out perfectly:hugs:

Afm, I did see the naturepath dr. last week and she's having me doing a cleanse (last day of it..whew!) and taking lots of omega-3 as well as a digestive enzyme and a few other things. Apprently my body is not absorbing enough nutrition from the food I eat AND my body isn't digesting it as well as it should. This cleanse was a "pipe cleaning" :) I wait 2 weeks and do it again:wacko: it's not been tooo bad, just can't leave the house yesterday or today:winkwink: I'm hoping between this new 3mo. nutrition protocol and the progesterone cream, I should be preggers in no time:) I'm planning to do the dreaded hsg in Nov. or Dec., depending on our travel schedule. 

We're headed to family camp next week..starts the 8th..lasts a week. The kids are so excited! We've never done family camp before, but they have lots of activites to do all week long and we're really looking forward to it. I'm trying to plan 8 days worth of *healthy-ish* RV meals. It's been a challenge! Our fridge isn't that big, so buying enough fresh lettuce & veggies for that time is hard! I told dh, we may have to leave camp part way through and go grocery shopping:winkwink: most of our cooking will probably be on the grill and I'm also bringing the crock-pot:) Dd and I are making muffin, scone, pancake, cookie & brownie mixes before we go. I found a great gluten-free *base* for the muffins and pancakes:)


----------



## mommax3

faith the baby shower was fun I got alot of you cute pink things lol I really hope this cleanse does the trick I want to see all my girls get there bfp soon!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Wow Faith. I hope the cleanse works.. :) Yes I am holding out for maybe Friday..LOL. Af should be here Sunday or Monday. I should really wait until Sunday put the pressure is killing me. LOL.. I had my progesterone checked yesterday and it was 14.8 which is the highest ever since we have been checking it. So they said it is a good sign. 
Momma I am so glad your shower went well. I can't wait to see some baby pics from you and dash.


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok my mission on waiting tell Friday failed.. I should have known I couldn't do it. Let me know what you girls think. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949.jpghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949-1.jpg


----------



## cdnmom11

sweetlissa said:


> Ok my mission on waiting tell Friday failed.. I should have known I couldn't do it. Let me know what you girls think. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949.jpghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/IMG_2949-1.jpg

Muffin, that is a BFP!! Holy crap! AMAZING! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you... Here is another picture that I think you can see better. https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/test9-289DPO.jpg


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:happydance::happydance:I see it tooooo!!!!!:hugs: Lissa, I hope it's a good sticky one:hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

I see it!! Yay!!! So excited for you. You deserve this.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies. I am only 8 Dpo so it is very early. And I am really trying not to get to excited as I have seen many BFP's come and go.. But my hubby is swearing its twins and that is why it is showing up so early..LOL..


----------



## Dash

Woohoo!! Awesome Lissa!

I got my BFP at 8 DPO also :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Lissa! I hope it is twins too! Lol it well worth it after everything you have been through. :) 

Dash i looked at you tracker and wow baby don't have much longer and she will be ready to make her appearance. It seems to have went by really fast!


----------



## mommax3

sweets I see it yay! I hope for twins that would be so much fun :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Twins would be fun. But I am not getting my hopes up yet. As you ladies have seen I have had many BFP's that turn into Mc's. SO until I get a bright line I will be holding my breath. I want to shoot it from the roof tops but my heart wont let me. So to keep my mind off of it. I went to have lunch with my baby boy (not really a baby anymore :( And he broke my heart when I left. He cried and begged me not to leave him. So I wont be doing that again. And my older 2 don't have school friday. So they will be home to keep me busy. Thank you ladies for all the support..


----------



## Dash

I will have my FX for you Lissa!

Yes Mommabrown, Im almost done! I anticipate delivering early...just a feeling I have. 31 days until Im full term :)


----------



## sweetlissa

wow 31 days.. That isn't long at all. How is the new house going?


----------



## Mommabrown

Dash~That is great when you know your body so well. I hope that i get to know mine as well through out this journey. 31 days WOW! It's coming soon. :)

Lissa, your only 8 DPO i am sure that line will Def get darker! I'm rooting for them twins! lol


----------



## Dash

Yup, 31 days! I don't really feel prepared...the bassinet is still in the back of my SUV in pieces. I haven't washed any baby blankets. I haven't bought any herbs for postpartum. I have some cloth diapers but have no idea how to use them. Haha. I cant think of at LEAST 10 small items I need to buy.

My aunt is throwing me a small family-only shower this Saturday, which was really nice and unexpected (it is my 3rd after all). I wanted to get the baby room painted before then but uh- I just didn't.

The house though, boy its coming along great  We are all unpacked and settled.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Yup, 31 days! I don't really feel prepared...the bassinet is still in the back of my SUV in pieces. I haven't washed any baby blankets. I haven't bought any herbs for postpartum. I have some cloth diapers but have no idea how to use them. Haha. I cant think of at LEAST 10 small items I need to buy.
> 
> My aunt is throwing me a small family-only shower this Saturday, which was really nice and unexpected (it is my 3rd after all). I wanted to get the baby room painted before then but uh- I just didn't.
> 
> The house though, boy its coming along great  We are all unpacked and settled.

Dash...yours and Mommax's pregnancies are the FASTEST I HAVE EVER seen! I really feel like you should both only be about 4 mo. along:wacko: As far as feeling ready...I don't think any expectant mom feels ready...it all works out though:winkwink: that's really nice of your aunt to have a shower for you! Make a list of what you still need and and let her share email it to the invited guests. I know I personally love it when I buying something I KNOW is needed!

Glad you're settled in your new home:)


----------



## sweetlissa

Glad you are all moved in and unpacked.. That is wonderful. We moved into our new house and I still feel like I am not done. Anyway
I tested again this morning and line is about the same. I dreamt last night that I tested this morning and I could really see it.. I guess my brain was really working overtime. I told my hubby last night until I see a bright + I am not going to tell anyone other then you ladies. I have to admit I was kinda sad this morning when it wasn't darker.


----------



## mommax3

sweets dont be sad a line is a line and you know that your just letting your emotions play you, keep positive when is your next dr. appointment?


----------



## sweetlissa

I don't have one. Hubby says not to call until Monday. The doc that did the IUI said to contact his office after 14 days if I hadn't recieved a ++ or AF hadn't shown up. So I am stuck waiting it out. I wish I wouldn't have tested yesterday. Cause today is driving me crazy. I know its hormones because I feel like I have taken everything in the book. My bb's are killing me. I keep getting these like muscle spasms down there. I just want to see a dark line.


----------



## Dash

What medication were you taking prior to the IUI?


----------



## Mzladyk

:hi:
I have really missed you! I had to take a break from bnb bc all the ttc talk and seeing BFN's was starting to get me down. I want ttc to be fun and not just a chore or sperm donor session if you know what I mean. This cycle I'm taking it easy.

Lisa, have faith and try not worry (I know easier said than done) I so happy for you

Dash, nine short weeks to go it seems like I just joined the board and you were barely showing, enjoy your baby shower this weekend and try to get some rest before you baby girl makes her grand entrance

Mommax3- are you seeing the doc every two weeks yet? I remember when I got to that point time seemed to fly by

Faith- How are you coming along? and If you don't mind me asking what are you doing to balance your hormones? I think I may have the same problem, I have been having extremely light periods and terrible night sweats. I think I am going to try the herbal approach first and see what happens before I take farther action

Mommabrown- How are you doing?


----------



## Mommabrown

Lissa. . . it will all be ok. Don't fret all it does it mess your hormones up. Just relax and ride it out. 

Mzlady K ~ I am doing better than i was a few weeks ago. But looking forward to AF showing so i can start TTC again. How about you?

Well. . . we are getting another lil female yorkie. I have two males already Kale and Romeo who are our little stinkers. :) My uncles Lil boy Lucas got to come home and is huge. He is doing great i enjoyed seeing him. We are leaving tomorrow for the weekend to get away and go see my inlaws. So i won't be back til Monday and hopefully that Wicked witch will have showed up by then. I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash I was just taking the Clomid 100 MG and then the HCG trigger Shot the night before the IUI.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I hope your line is darker today:happydance: Good advice from MommaB..try to relax. At this point, you can't change the outcome with worry:hugs: 

MommaB, 3 yorkies..wow! That'll keep you busy:thumbup: Have a fun, relaxing and safe trip this weekend. I hope AF shows for you:hugs: (not very often on here that we say THOSE words:haha:)

MzLady, so good to see you back here. Good idea to take a break from bnb when it starts to really get to you! It's amazing how this whole TTC thing can overtake you if you allow it to:winkwink: As far as the homone imbalance, I would definately visit the website where I bought the cream I'm using www.askdrhelen.com ... this woman is a dr. in Cali. and specializes in female hormones. She has lots of info on her website AND you can email her directly and SHE will personally answer your questions. I was very pleased with my 1st cycle using the cream. I think she will probably recommend a different cream than what I'm taking...your symptoms sound more like low estrogen whereas I have estrogen dominance and low prog. BUT, I'm far from an expert, so I would certainly visit her site and email her. Remind me again, how long have you been TTC? :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

mz yeah I just started seeing the dr. every 2 weeks I hope your right about time going quick I really am so anxious to meet my lil girl and snuggle her up :)
sweets I think I heard of the trigger shot giving you a false bfp is that what you guys are talking about?


----------



## Dash

sweetlissa said:


> Dash I was just taking the Clomid 100 MG and then the HCG trigger Shot the night before the IUI.

NOT trying to burst any bubbles here, Im really not- but did the doc give you a length of time you needed to wait to test? Depending on exactly what the trigger shot was, it could cause false positives. Its definitely something you should check in to- usually they are very specific with an amount of days (10 days usually, I believe) they need you to wait to get an accurate result.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all. I am in the ER Waiting to be seen. I called my OB today because I have had some pain since last night. So he told me to go to the ER and he will see me Tuesday. SO I will update you guys as soon as I can. Dash I was told to wait 9 days I waited 8. I am thinking I should have waited that extra day. But only time will tell.


----------



## wannahv1more

Hopefully everything goes well and you get some good #s. Keep us updated. Sending out prayers to you and your little bean.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi guys . After a night in the hospital I feel worse then I did when I went. They pumped me so full of meds that the ride home was not pleasant I haven't ate since yesterday. As nothing is staying down. My Beta was 12. And this afternoon it was 10. After several tests we now know I have fibroids and a cyst on my left ovary. Which they believe was from the high dose of clomid. I came home got in my bed and slept for 3 hours. Now I am heading back. I just wanted to let you all know I was ok. Doc says I am looking at surgery soon. I will post more later. Good Night.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:cry:Ahhh, Lissa:nope: what a tough, tough road this one has been for you and your dh:cry: I am so sorry:( You will certainly be in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

I'm so sorry sweets. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## mommax3

sweets so sorry hun :( faith is right what a hard journey you have had many hugs your way


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you all. I go to the OB/GYN doc Tuesday at 4:00 I am hoping to get some answers soon. It has been a very long weekend. Hubby and I are both giving up on TTC. We have decided it just isn't going to happen. We have tried everything but IVF. Which we wont do. So This is the end of the road for me. Maybe in Gods time certianly not in mine. LOL.. No more temping No more charting No OPK's No HPT's... I am done.. I can't take the heart brake anymore. I seem to be able to get BFP's but I just can't keep them. I will be taking a step away from TTC and focusing on Weight loss again. As soon as I can keep food down and not be in pain. Love you all.


----------



## Dash

Hugs Lissa. Im so sorry :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I know it's different but my friend's husband had a VR and has low sperm count and motility and they tried for over a year. They gave up in January and began the process to adopt a child who was born in August. 3 weeks before the baby was born, she found out she was pregnant.

It's an awesome story and holds true to the adage that when you give it, it happens. I hope this is the case for you.

******

Just an update, looks like my TR is back on! My DH has agreed to counselling and anger management and things are going really well between us. It'll still be delayed due to financial circumstances. I only have about half of the money saved up but the clinic is agreeing to monthly payments, automatically taken from my bank account. Once it's all paid, the surgery date will be set. I'll be getting my TR in approximately 8 months.


----------



## Mzladyk

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you all. I go to the OB/GYN doc Tuesday at 4:00 I am hoping to get some answers soon. It has been a very long weekend. Hubby and I are both giving up on TTC. We have decided it just isn't going to happen. We have tried everything but IVF. Which we wont do. So This is the end of the road for me. Maybe in Gods time certianly not in mine. LOL.. No more temping No more charting No OPK's No HPT's... I am done.. I can't take the heart brake anymore. I seem to be able to get BFP's but I just can't keep them. I will be taking a step away from TTC and focusing on Weight loss again. As soon as I can keep food down and not be in pain. Love you all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

I'm sorry sweets. I hope everything works out for you and your family.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:hugs:Lissa, I think you're making a very wise choice:hugs: leave it up to God. He truly knows best. Nurture your relationship with hubby, spend extra time with your kids and focus on the weight loss...I'll bet you'll end up with a wonderful surprise:hug: :kiss:

Wanna, I see you're 4 dpo:hugs: I hope this cycle brings your miracle:flower:

Brandi, WONDERFUL news on dh getting some help..marriage is work, plain and simple, that's great that he is willing to get counseling! So many people are too prideful to admit when they need help:thumbup: Your hubby obviously wants to keep the family together and work through the issues. The TR will be a wonderful blessing to look forward to! It's great that you'll have these months to get things worked out in the meantime! God bless:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Lissa I am soooo sorry Hun.

afm, AF showed last night!!!! Glad that my dear ol body is still on track.:winkwink:


----------



## mommax3

sweets im so sorry hun but brandis story gives hope :) focus on being a skinny hot biotch and who knows what can happen in the mean time


----------



## Dash

:sad2: I cannot get this baby to turn! Ive only had natural births, and I really don't want a C-section- its probably my worst nightmare when it comes to birth experiences. Doc expects baby to come at the end of October, so I will have to schedule a C in the next 2 weeks.

Any advice ladies? I mean, I know this is a TR board but I trust you guys, lol.


----------



## Mommabrown

Dash I have had C sections with all my children and first things first it seems scary but it isn't that bad.:hugs: Recovery wise I want to say have someone around to help you because for the first 2 weeks you can't even as much pick the baby up by yourself.:cry: It is pretty much like having the TR. otherwise. :winkwink:Have you checked with getting the baby turned by a Dr. yet? I didn't bc hearing the complications were to scary for me. Good Luck with everything.:flower:


----------



## Dash

I'm too afraid to do external version :( I would rather just not risk placental abruption or PROM and just get the C. My chiropractor has done some light version (very light) and pelvis alignment the last week. She said give it another session...but Im getting pretty nervous.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you all So much... I went to the doc today and he has surgery set for Friday to go in and see if when I had the ectopic rupture if the scar tissue has attached to my colon and is causing pain. He is also going to check for endometrosis (not sure if I spelled that right). He is also going to push die through my tube. He said it will be better then doing an Hsg. So hopefully Firday I will know something. I will try to update you all when I can. It might be Saturday or Sunday..


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> :sad2: I cannot get this baby to turn! Ive only had natural births, and I really don't want a C-section- its probably my worst nightmare when it comes to birth experiences. Doc expects baby to come at the end of October, so I will have to schedule a C in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Any advice ladies? I mean, I know this is a TR board but I trust you guys, lol.

I saw this and had to put this out there... Whatever you do DO NOT let them try to turn the Baby.. OMG my first son was Breach.. And honestly I had 4 doctors on my belly and 1 with his hand up there.. And it hurt. I hope the baby holds out a few extra weeks.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's probably nothing, but I'm freaking out at the same time. I haven't had my reversal yet and have had normal cycles for the last few months (my daughter is 5 months old, had my TL in July), but I'm two days late now.

Pee on a stick, or stop hoping that I'm the most fertile person in the world?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> :sad2: I cannot get this baby to turn! Ive only had natural births, and I really don't want a C-section- its probably my worst nightmare when it comes to birth experiences. Doc expects baby to come at the end of October, so I will have to schedule a C in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Any advice ladies? I mean, I know this is a TR board but I trust you guys, lol.

CALL AROUND TO ALL THE MIDWIFES IN YOUR AREA!!! And research on the internet. I listened to a women who has had 9 children and was able to get the baby turned by doing certain exercise/positions. AND PRAY! I, too, have had c-sections but if I had the option to go natural..I would! I'll be praying for you and little Betty:hugs:

BTW, what herbs were you going to order for after delivery? I only ask because I LOVE herbs, but still don't know too much about them:)


----------



## Dash

Brandi- pee on the stick. Just do it. Even if its irrational, you will feel better knowing.

Lissa- I hope the surgery gives you answers. You deserve them! You've been through a lot. I will not do external version- there are way too many risks, and its not always effective. I really believe that if my body doesnt carry out a natural process there is a reason. It knows what to do, its done it before- it wouldn't just fail me now for no reason at all.

Faith, after birth I take Fenugreek to promote lactation. Ive had 2 breast surgeries, and always have a hard time with supply.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Brandi- pee on the stick. Just do it. Even if its irrational, you will feel better knowing.
> 
> Lissa- I hope the surgery gives you answers. You deserve them! You've been through a lot. I will not do external version- there are way too many risks, and its not always effective. I really believe that if my body doesnt carry out a natural process there is a reason. It knows what to do, its done it before- it wouldn't just fail me now for no reason at all.
> 
> Faith, after birth I take Fenugreek to promote lactation. Ive had 2 breast surgeries, and always have a hard time with supply.

Wow, great to know that about fenugreek:thumbup: my sister's milk took a little while to come in so we bought her a box of Mother's Milk herbal tea. I'll bet it has fenugreek in it! I think blessed thistle is supposed to help as well. Anyway, I'll continue to pray that your LO gets situated just right:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Ladies. Rather sad around here again. :(

I have a rather personal question to ask. . .after a MC did anyone have a horrible period the next month??:nope:

Well i know this will be sharing way TMI but i am sorta scared after googling the problem. I had a very bad period that felt worse than the MC with pain in my back and uterus. So bad i was barely able to move at all. I have been passing clots that are the size of quarters, in which of all my years of having a period i have never done. DH said that maybe this is my body's way of cleansing after MC but I dunno since i have never had one before. Period was normal 4 day period for me and came on a normal 28 day cycle if that helps at all. And we didn't Bd any this month so i know there is no way of any type of pregnancy going on. :wacko:


----------



## Dash

Mommabrown- that can be very normal. It is not uncommon at all. Your body was probably just cleansing itself, and doing exactly what it is supposed to.


AFM, Baby flipped :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

yay to baby flipping! 
as to everyones elses questions I have no answers sorry


----------



## bellecreole

Hello ladies! Im excited that I found this support forum! Im currently TTC after an 08/2011 Reversal. I have had 2 periods following my surgery Sept 1 and Sept 26th. Only 1 tube was able to be repaired, my right. the left was unsuccessful. My Doctor put me on a first round of Clomid 50 mg to help boost fertility this past cycle. we remain prayerful and have faith in God! 
My partner and I both have children from our previous marriages and wanted to have one together! Cant wait! Baby Dust to us all!


----------



## Mzladyk

Welcome Bellecreole :hi:, you will find a great group of ladies here! We are all in different stages of our ttc journey, but I found everyone in this group to be very supportive and encouraging.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Fenugreek is awesome. I've found it hard for my supply to keep up with my daughter while working full-time. Two or three days of Fenugreek and SuperBoobs return!

I POAS and got a negative. I'm on CD 29 of a 26-day cycle. Hopefully the negative result will get her to come. I don't want to be on AF when I go on vacation next week.


----------



## Mommabrown

Yay Dash! And thank you! Reading stuff on the net can send you into a meltdown because of all the horror stories. 

Welcome Belle! 

Brandi it could be stress that is messing up AF. I am sure she will be here soon.


----------



## Dash

Welcome Belle! This is an awesome group, with people in every different stage of TR, TTC, and there are a few of us who are pregnant.

Mommabrown, just remember the most important thing is that your bleeding stopped naturally. If something more was going on, you would probably have bled to excess and needed treatment, or bled bright red so long you sought treatment. I bet next cycle is way better for you!


----------



## wannahv1more

Welcome Bella. This is a great group of ladies.

Dash I'm so happy the baby turned. When I was pregnant with my son he didn't turn until last minute either.

Afm I'm 8 dpo. My boobs feel like they are on fire. They never have hurt like this before. I've had cramping all day. Can't sleep at night. I just wake up at 3 or 4 am and have trouble going back to sleep. Took a test today(dollar store) bfn. I know still early. I just hope this is a good sign.


----------



## Mommabrown

I wonder how Lissa is doing and what they have found out. I sure hope it's all good news for her. 

Faith how are you? 

Wanna i hope that everything turns out for you too! 

Afm, someone has stole our toy yorkie Romeo yesterday so we have been on the man hunt for him. He was my sons dog and he has been quite lost with out him. I sure hope that they bring him back. TGIF it has been a long week!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all. I wated to let you all know that the surgery went ok. Turned out my doc was right. My left Ovary and scar tissue from the tubal pregnacy had twisted and attached to my Colon. I also had some abrashions in my uterus so he took those out and cleaned my right tube while he was in there. I am feeling better as far as the pain on that side but my stomach muscles are sore. I was told to rest for 72 hours and not to lift anything over 5 LBS.. Anyway I just wanted to update everyone. Have a great weekend


----------



## mommax3

sweets wow what a discovery i cant belive what a crazy road this has been for you, you are a strong momma hope your resting and listening to your dr.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Bell, welcome:hi:

Dash, :happydance: great news on the baby turning:thumbup:

Lissa, I'm so glad the dr. was able to give you some answers. Get some good rest:hugs: :hugs:

Wanna, how's the testing going:winkwink:

MommaB, how terrible of someone to steal your son's yorkie:cry: I hope you can get him back! As for the unusual AF, I'll bet it was your body cleansing itself. We're so complex!! Too bad we didn't come with an instruction manual:haha: 

Brandi, did AF ever show?

MzLady, how are you?


----------



## Mzladyk

:hi: everyone
Just wanted to stop in to say hello, I am praying for all you. This thread has had its share of bad news for the last couple of weeks I hope someone gets a BFP soon to lift our spirits. 
AFM- I am stuck in the dreaded tww if :af: shows her face this month I think I am going to take a break from ttc until next year I think it will be to draining to deal with during the holidays. :dust:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Morning ladies. I have been in bed most of the weekend. i am feeling better this morning still got a ways to go but each day is getting better. Momma I can't believe how close you are getting to your due date.. WOW how time flies.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Faith, yes she did. I peed on a stick at 3 days late and she showed up at 4 days late. Isn't that how it always works? I knew it couldn't be that easy to get pregnant. Gotta spend the money and do the waiting like everyone else.


----------



## sweetlissa

Sorry Brandi


----------



## Mommabrown

So I have turned to green tea this month. . .have heard how it helps boost fertility plus to lose weight. I think maybe i can get rid of this little bulge i have and maybe get pregnant at the same time too. 


Lissa, I am glad that you are doing better. What are your plans on TTC now?? Hopefully after everything you will get that bundle of joy you want! 

MZlady I hope that this is your month!!! Fx for you!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Mommabrown said:


> So I have turned to green tea this month. . .have heard how it helps boost fertility plus to lose weight. I think maybe i can get rid of this little bulge i have and maybe get pregnant at the same time too.
> 
> 
> Lissa, I am glad that you are doing better. What are your plans on TTC now?? Hopefully after everything you will get that bundle of joy you want!
> 
> MZlady I hope that this is your month!!! Fx for you!!

HI.. TTC right now is well not happening... We are just doing it for fun.. When it happens. Doc said no Bding for a week. SO Once Saturday gets here my hubby is in for a big suprise..LOL.. My grandma will be here this month when I should be Oing so I am sure nothing will be happening this month. As of now I am still taking pain meds by about 4 pm. I am trying to make it through the day.


----------



## mommax3

momma I love your way of thinking and killing 2 birds with one stone hehe
sweets who knows maybe having to be sneaky and quiet will be a little fun this weekend :) we all know fun goes out the window when your ttc for awhile
afm I posted my 29 week pic as my avitar and lets just say holy arms!!!! i guess eating everything in site is a bad idea lol


----------



## Mzladyk

mommax3 said:


> momma I love your way of thinking and killing 2 birds with one stone hehe
> sweets who knows maybe having to be sneaky and quiet will be a little fun this weekend :) we all know fun goes out the window when your ttc for awhile
> afm I posted my 29 week pic as my avitar and lets just say holy arms!!!! i guess eating everything in site is a bad idea lol

Aww you look so cute.. I can't wait until I have a bump!


----------



## mnjhowell

Sorry I'm stalking your board but can you give me some more information on the fenugreek? I've never had success breastfeeding and since our tr I want to share every experience with my dh. Thank you


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> momma i love your way of thinking and killing 2 birds with one stone hehe
> sweets who knows maybe having to be sneaky and quiet will be a little fun this weekend :) we all know fun goes out the window when your ttc for awhile
> afm i posted my 29 week pic as my avitar and lets just say holy arms!!!! I guess eating everything in site is a bad idea lol

you look amazing...


----------



## sweetlissa

mnjhowell said:


> Sorry I'm stalking your board but can you give me some more information on the fenugreek? I've never had success breastfeeding and since our tr I want to share every experience with my dh. Thank you

I have never heard of it. You might wanna google it.


----------



## livnthedream

I everyone. I had my tr September 15th and am about 2 weeks out from ttc. There is a support group for women who had the tr through the doc I used, but I find that forum hard to follow (yahoo groups). I just turned 32. I find myself constantly worried about everything since the tr, like wondering if the tubes are still open or if I damaged them somehow during my recovery. It's been 11 years since I had the TL, and I don't FEEL fertile. NOt sure if that feels like anything anyway. I have been charting this month. I wanted to get an idea of when I ovulate to make ttc a little easier and have found that my temps are pretty much all over the place since the surgery. Have any of you experienced this? I'm hoping it's going to even out and that maybe my body is still a little out of whack. I don't think I ovulated either, I missed my af by over a week now, but no Im not pg. My doc says give it some time. Do you think he realizes that I'm impatient and a worrywort? HEHE. Well, I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mommabrown

Welcome Living! Seriously it took my body three whole months to get back to normal. My cycles were running 31-36 days. YIKES i was crazy for those months too trying to figure out what was going on. I worried to that something could go wrong but the best thing to do is relax. I know easier said than done. Keep temping and you will start to see your patterns through out the next couple of cycles and it will help you to understand when you are fertile and O'ing and when your not. What were your lengths???


Mommax3 you look amazing!!! By 29 weeks with my kids i could barely see my feet! 

Afm, well my fertile window should be starting here with in the next couple of days but honestly i feel like it has already started! :happydance: We are:sex: every other day and according to my flow patterns O should some were between the 16-18 so we are gonna :sex: everyday from the 15-18!:happydance: Found out yesterday my youngest sister with Polycystic Ovarian Disease was pregnant and miscarried:saywhat: and didn't even know it.:shrug: She wasn't actively trying and isn't that upset it came more as a surprise since Dr. told her she would never get pregnant in the first place.:nope:


----------



## mommax3

mommab i love your new pic! and im so sorry to hear about your sisters loss :(
Liven mommab is right it took me at least 3 months for my body to get back to normal as well, try not to rush things i noticed from being on here awhile that if you wait the 3 months before trying to ttc your better off


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Livin, welcome:hugs: good luck:thumbup: I'm sure your cycle will work itself out. Like the other girls, my first couple of cycles were messed up! 

Mommax3, I love your updated avatar:) you look so cute:hugs:

MommaB, sounds like you have a great bd'ing plan this cycle:hugs:

MzLady, when are you testing:happydance: I hope it's good news:winkwink:

Afm, just waiting out my tww:winkwink: we've been camping all week and leave tomorrow for *reality* sigh...it's always hard to get back into a schedule after being gone:wacko:


----------



## Mzladyk

:hi:
Faith, sounds like you got some much needed rest :sleep:
I tested on today 9dpo and it was a BFN of course, I am so tired of seeing negatives so I am not testing again until AF is late. :nope:


----------



## livnthedream

Thanks Faith. I think I spoke too soon when I sent my earlier post, as af finally showed today. I was actually excited for it, strangely enough. It just means to me that my body is doing what it is supposed to, regulating after the tr. I guess I can't proclaim to be that beacon of patience I'd love to be. I was only 8 days late. Good news though, I'm exactly 1 and a half weeks out from actively ttc! So of course I've been looking into what I should be doing next. I may have been a fertile mertile before, but that was eons ago. Who knows what it's going to be like now *sigh*. I have been reading about the SMEP. That sounds like a good plan for me. At least it'll keep me busy hehe. So, do you think it took you a few months to get back to a normal cycle after the tr?


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks Mommax3! My sis is very ok with it she is only 24 and not ready for that point in her life yet. My pretty little avatar here is Karter my cute little 5 month old niece. 

Faith a whole week of camping...i don't know if I could survive that with my kids.lol I hope you had a blast.


----------



## Dash

mnjhowell said:


> Sorry I'm stalking your board but can you give me some more information on the fenugreek? I've never had success breastfeeding and since our tr I want to share every experience with my dh. Thank you

I buy mine here locally, at Fred Meyer (or Kroger) in the health foods section. There are lots of other places that have it, too. If you start right after birth the dose is usually 3-4 caps 3 times a day until milk comes in and supply is built up. After you have adequate supply for baby you can start to wean yourself off of it. Its a life saver for me :thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

Good morning ladies. 
Dash only a few more weeks I bet you are getting excited
Momma I can't get over your belly pic
Faith How is everything going?
MZladyK Did you test again?
ASF I am doing ok. Healing up and looking forward to seeing my doc this week as I am sure he will have some answers for me. You know husbands forget to ask some ?'s lol Anyway hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Mzladyk

sweetlissa said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Dash only a few more weeks I bet you are getting excited
> Momma I can't get over your belly pic
> Faith How is everything going?
> MZladyK Did you test again?
> ASF I am doing ok. Healing up and looking forward to seeing my doc this week as I am sure he will have some answers for me. You know husbands forget to ask some ?'s lol Anyway hope everyone is doing good.

Not only did I test again today and get a BFN, the :witch: showed up five days early. I felt as if I had a really good chance this cycle I used the CBFM which showed peaks on CD 13 and 14 we BD on CD 13,14,and 15 I even tested with different OPK which confirmed my surge as well. I guess I received false hope, I am trying really hard to stay positive but truth be told I am starting to become really discouraged. I know its only been a few months but I just didn't think it would be this hard. Sorry for the long rant. 
I hope your doc appt goes well this week and he has not only answers but solutions for you as well.

You all are in my thoughts and prayers and so blessed to have met you all!
:dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I'm doing just fine:) thanks for asking:hugs: I'll be anxious to hear how your dr. appt. goes:thumbup:

Mzlady, so sorry af came:( feelings of discouragement are completly understandable:hugs: they will come and go as this process continues. I'm finishing up my tww..for the 10th time!!!! I won't test unless AF is late:nope: nothing this cycle seems any different than the past, so I'm not getting my hopes up AT ALL;) I know we ALL jumped into the TTC process thinking it would be easy....just like before the TL:dohh: hang in there:hugs:

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend:) 
We just returned today from a week long camping trip:) Lots of fun!!! Now, though, I have lots of laundry to wash:( My dd and I learned to sew while we were there and made several cute, little items. We've come home with excitement to sew lots of things;) My dd received a sewing maching from her g'ma this past May..we just didn't know how to use it until now:haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Sewing can be lots of fun! Just don't overload yourself all at once!

Afm, I O'd Saturday nite with a large clump of fertile mucus coming out! I dunno if this is the month or not but I know that i am getting more and more familiar with my body through this! I am going to ride it out and see if AF shows.


----------



## mzdailey

Hi Everyone,

I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off


----------



## mzdailey

Mommabrown said:


> Sewing can be lots of fun! Just don't overload yourself all at once!
> 
> Afm, I O'd Saturday nite with a large clump of fertile mucus coming out! I dunno if this is the month or not but I know that i am getting more and more familiar with my body through this! I am going to ride it out and see if AF shows.

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## Mzladyk

mzdailey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off

Mzdailey,
Welcome to bnb :hi:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mzdailey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off

Welcome:) It's always great have new TR gals join us here:hugs: My dh and I are trying for #4 as well:) Sounds like the timing is right if you're opk is + :) Good luck this month:winkwink: I hope your journey is shorter than mine has been..currently in our 10th month of TTC:( Anyway, glad to have you with us!


----------



## mzdailey

FaithHopeLove said:


> mzdailey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off
> 
> Welcome:) It's always great have new TR gals join us here:hugs: My dh and I are trying for #4 as well:) Sounds like the timing is right if you're opk is + :) Good luck this month:winkwink: I hope your journey is shorter than mine has been..currently in our 10th month of TTC:( Anyway, glad to have you with us!Click to expand...

Thanks for the warm welcome:hugs: I will definitely keep everyone posted:winkwink:


----------



## mzdailey

Mzladyk said:


> mzdailey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off
> 
> Mzdailey,
> Welcome to bnb :hi:Click to expand...

Thanks:winkwink:


----------



## Dash

Welcome MzDailey!

Lissa- I hope your recovery is coming along well. 


WELL...I am officially off my preterm prevention meds. It takes a while for the drop in progesterone to register with your body (with my DD it took so long I was induced). I had a growth scan yesterday because I have failed to gain weight in the 3rd tri, and baby measured at the 40th percentile, which is consistent with her last set of measurements 6 weeks ago- so she is growing just fine. SO not much longer for me, hopefully, just about 2-3 more weeks! 

I cant believe that at this time last year I was still sterile, just making the decision to get my tubes reversed. I believe my consultation was right around this time a year ago. Its amazing, and I feel so lucky....its very surreal for both me and DH.


----------



## mommax3

dash that is soooo exciting !!! I cant believe how close you are to having your little girl :) I on the other hand feel like time is dragging lol and tmi but my vagina feels like the bones are breaking apart ugh its soooo painful the just crossing my legs hurts soooo bad! I now waddle lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, how wonderful that your little one will be in your arms before you know it! :hugs:

Mommax3, sorry you feel that the time is dragging:( It sure seems to be going by quick to me:winkwink: Get plenty of rest:flower:


----------



## livnthedream

mzdailey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have 3 beautiful boys and had a TL on 7/26/07. My husband and I decided we wanted to have another one, so I had my TR done on 8/10/11. My doc said my tubes looked great and I had more than 5 inches on both sides. I am praying I conceive soon. my previous pregnancies were not planned so trying to track ovulation is really frustrating. my opk was positive so I think i'm ovulating. The husband and I are getting busy in the bedroom so hopefully it pays off

Hi msdailey,
Looks like we're in the same boat, I had my TR recently as well. I recently started tracking with OPK's and temping. I laugh nearly every day because I never had to do that before. I'm still waiting for that +opk, keep your fingers crossed. It's nice to get to know a new person on this forum too :happydance: GL to you!


----------



## mommax3

Faith thanks It is going pretty quickly I think im just being inpatient and want to hold my baby girl now!! I have been trying to tell myself to enjoy this and that the next few weeks will fly with all the holiday preperation :)
Since dash and I will be having our lo soon its somebody elses turn to bet there bfp sticky bean so come on bfp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvnmy2

Hi everyone. I'm so glad I found this forum and know I'm not alone. 
A little history on me. I'm 29 and have 2 girls. Had TL 04/04. Then after 3 yrs knew I had made the wrong decision. Just had my TR last Friday 10/14/11. I have 7cm on one side and 8cm on the other. 
Doc said everything went great and we could start trying right away. AF arrived 2 after TR right on schedule. For the past couple of months I have been charting my temp and now I'm ready to start the opk. All this seems so stressful trying to keep up with. 
Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Mommabrown said:


> Sewing can be lots of fun! Just don't overload yourself all at once!
> 
> Afm, I O'd Saturday nite with a large clump of fertile mucus coming out! I dunno if this is the month or not but I know that i am getting more and more familiar with my body through this! I am going to ride it out and see if AF shows.

Hope you caught the eggie :)


----------



## sweetlissa

HI ladies. It looks like the last few days have been very busy around here. 
Dash Only a few more weeks. WOW that doesn't seem possible. It seems like just yesterday you were finding out. 
Momma. I too am hoping for someone to get a sticky bean... 
Faith any news yet? I don't know why I am thinking that there might be some news in your future?????
Liventhedream welcome
mzdailey welcome
I hope you ladies get your BFP soon. 
AFM I go to the doc tomorrow. I O'd way early this month and I knew when I did because I have never had the much CM EVER.... I don't really think we got it only because we bd Saturday and it was Sunday or Monday when I O'd so I really doubt anything will happen this month. I have been having alot of spasms down toward my tube area. My right side has been going crazy since yesterday evening. I love knowing my body but sometimes I wish that I didn't KNOW EVERYTHING that is happening. Anyway. I hope you ladies have a great dday and I will check in after my dr appt tomorrow.


----------



## sweetlissa

Luvnmy2 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so glad I found this forum and know I'm not alone.
> A little history on me. I'm 29 and have 2 girls. Had TL 04/04. Then after 3 yrs knew I had made the wrong decision. Just had my TR last Friday 10/14/11. I have 7cm on one side and 8cm on the other.
> Doc said everything went great and we could start trying right away. AF arrived 2 after TR right on schedule. For the past couple of months I have been charting my temp and now I'm ready to start the opk. All this seems so stressful trying to keep up with.
> Good luck to all of you!!

HI :) Those are great tube lengths I hope you get a BFP soon. Just keep in mind that the TR can effect your cycles for a few months.


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi everyone. So happy I found this site! I have 4 kids from my previous marriage. I had my tubes tied at the age of 22 in 2002 after my last child was born. Had my tubes untied March 26th 2011 by Dr Lisa Rogers in Jackson, TN. I have 4.5 cm on left and 6 cm on right and had an excellent dye test, normal uterus and ovaries. My husband and I have been TTC since with no luck. Have been on prenatals for past 2 months. This cycle tried Pre-Seed, Softcup,and used Digital ovualtion kit. Started period on 10-18-11 Have HSG aka dye test scheduled for Monday morning. Hoping both tubes are still open. Doc says if both or even one are open will start on Clomid for November cyle. I haven't had anyone to talk to so been going crazy. So happy to find all of you!!! Oh yeah, I am 31 and my husband is 28, he has no kids of his own. BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!


----------



## livnthedream

So I'm one month and 4 days post TR. I'm feeling pretty good too. I started using the OPK's but haven't seen a + yet. My first cycle was late, really late and everything seems to just be off. This is my first month ttc and worries have been getting the best of me most days. I can't help but wonder if everything healed right. I'm always wondering if my tubes broke apart or something. I mean how would I even know? It's been 11 years since I had the TL, and it's still strange to me to think that I am fertile now. At least I hope I am.

I made my first appointment with an OB for Monday. I'm hoping he's familiar with TR patients, and will help guide me along on this ttc journey. I know it's only been a month, and I haven't had a real go at ttc yet, so obviously I'm not excercising any patience here. I just wish I could calm down a bit. I realize it may take up to a year of ttc before anything happens. I just think I'd be better off KNOWING that everything was alright with me before I started. I'm hoping I can get that peace of mind Monday. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. I know I'm new to this forum, so don't know each and every one of your stories yet, but would love to know how any of you have dealt with, or are dealing with the unknown (right after your tr). thanks in advance.


----------



## livnthedream

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone. So happy I found this site! I have 4 kids from my previous marriage. I had my tubes tied at the age of 22 in 2002 after my last child was born. Had my tubes untied March 26th 2011 by Dr Lisa Rogers in Jackson, TN. I have 4.5 cm on left and 6 cm on right and had an excellent dye test, normal uterus and ovaries. My husband and I have been TTC since with no luck. Have been on prenatals for past 2 months. This cycle tried Pre-Seed, Softcup,and used Digital ovualtion kit. Started period on 10-18-11 Have HSG aka dye test scheduled for Monday morning. Hoping both tubes are still open. Doc says if both or even one are open will start on Clomid for November cyle. I haven't had anyone to talk to so been going crazy. So happy to find all of you!!! Oh yeah, I am 31 and my husband is 28, he has no kids of his own. BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!

Hey there, I'm new to this site as well and have just started the process of ttc. I had my TR about a month ago but have been charting too. I have my first doc appointment to discuss how to proceed from here on out and just want to make sure I'm good to go. I am interested to see how your HSG goes, and also about the Clomid. Since you have been charting for quite some time, are you just not ovulating? I was wondering if Clomid is the thing to prescribe now, or if it's just for women who are really not ovulating. Good luck for Monday


----------



## livnthedream

Luvnmy2 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm so glad I found this forum and know I'm not alone.
> A little history on me. I'm 29 and have 2 girls. Had TL 04/04. Then after 3 yrs knew I had made the wrong decision. Just had my TR last Friday 10/14/11. I have 7cm on one side and 8cm on the other.
> Doc said everything went great and we could start trying right away. AF arrived 2 after TR right on schedule. For the past couple of months I have been charting my temp and now I'm ready to start the opk. All this seems so stressful trying to keep up with.
> Good luck to all of you!!

So far I think the OPK's are ok, but temping is the real kicker for me. If my dog wakes me up whining to go out I usually forget to temp, and then it drives me nuts. In the month I usually forget a few times. You defiintely are not alone. GL to you, and hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, welcome:hugs: so glad you found us:thumbup: nothing like having a group of TR gals to support you in this journey. I hope it's really good news for you on Monday:flower: I hear that taking some tylenol or similar can help knock the edge off the discomfort during the hsg:thumbup: Be sure to let us know how it goes:hugs: 

Luv, welcome as well:hugs: as Lissa mentioned, those are really great tube lengths:thumbup: I hope you get your miracle straight away:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi everyone. So happy I found this site! I have 4 kids from my previous marriage. I had my tubes tied at the age of 22 in 2002 after my last child was born. Had my tubes untied March 26th 2011 by Dr Lisa Rogers in Jackson, TN. I have 4.5 cm on left and 6 cm on right and had an excellent dye test, normal uterus and ovaries. My husband and I have been TTC since with no luck. Have been on prenatals for past 2 months. This cycle tried Pre-Seed, Softcup,and used Digital ovualtion kit. Started period on 10-18-11 Have HSG aka dye test scheduled for Monday morning. Hoping both tubes are still open. Doc says if both or even one are open will start on Clomid for November cyle. I haven't had anyone to talk to so been going crazy. So happy to find all of you!!! Oh yeah, I am 31 and my husband is 28, he has no kids of his own. BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!

I used her to and she was AMAZING!!!!ANd i had my done on the 23rd of March!!! I have had luck but did MC. I wish you lots of luck with the HSG.


----------



## Mommabrown

sweetlissa said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Sewing can be lots of fun! Just don't overload yourself all at once!
> 
> Afm, I O'd Saturday nite with a large clump of fertile mucus coming out! I dunno if this is the month or not but I know that i am getting more and more familiar with my body through this! I am going to ride it out and see if AF shows.
> 
> Hope you caught the eggie :)Click to expand...

Oh Lissa I hope so too but i don't want to get swept away with it this time like i did before. If we did i will be over the moon. I hope that everything works out for you and your DH as well!


----------



## mammaspath

:bfp::bfp:so im 9do and decided to test! after one minute :bfp: i hope this one sticks!

TR 4/15/2011

LEMME KNOW IF U GUYS SEE WHAT I SEE! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20111020082652[1].jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommax3

mammaspath said:


> :bfp::bfp:so im 9do and decided to test! after one minute :bfp: i hope this one sticks!
> 
> TR 4/15/2011
> 
> LEMME KNOW IF U GUYS SEE WHAT I SEE! :flower:

:happydance: I see it too! congrats


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> :bfp::bfp:so im 9do and decided to test! after one minute :bfp: i hope this one sticks!
> 
> TR 4/15/2011
> 
> LEMME KNOW IF U GUYS SEE WHAT I SEE! :flower:

I see it too:winkwink: Congrats!!!:happydance: 

I'm seeing LOTs of TR BFPs this month:thumbup: It's fabulous:happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement!!! I feel so much better, like there are others who know how I feel!!!! I will let everyone know how it goes on Monday, and will take some tylenol before hand. thanks for that tip!!! I have been ovulating as far as I know, atleast I get fertile CM and positive OPK"S. But, the doc says if there is one or both tubes open he will give me the Clomid to help the process along!!! Will talk to you all on Monday. Hope everyone gets their BFP.....BABYDUST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Morning ladies. I went to the doctor yesterday for my check up. I didn't get good news. Which is why I wasn't here yesterday for the remainder of the day. Again please bare with me as my heart is racing and the tears are falling. Dr told me there would be no more kids in my future. That unless we do IVF that there is no possible way it will happen. For a minute I was strong and didn't cry. As I listened to him explain everything he did while he was doing the surgery. Then he left the room for a second (I can't remember why). I don't remember much of what he said after the no more babies Other then he really tried to get the dye to go through and that he tried several times and he couldn't get anything to go through. He said it was blocked at the front of the tube by the Ovary. . I thank GOD that my husband and my Grandma were there to hear there rest of what he said. When the doc walked out of the room my hubby looked at me and that was it. I lost it. I thought for a minute I could be strong and let it go. But my heart was aching and it felt like it had shattered into a million pieces. As we walked out of the office the doc came to me and put his arm around me and said to call if I needed anything and when we decide what we want to do to let him know and he would be there to help us through the process. All day yesterday I didn't cry after we left the office I thought I didn't need to. But I woke up this morning with tears already in my eyes. So I choose to cry and I haven't stopped yet. So for now I am taking a step back from TTC and going to try to focus on myself and the children I do have. I promise I will check in from time to time and I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. When we decide what we are doing you ladies will be the first to know.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa:cry::cry::cry:I'm so sorry:nope: cry all you need to and don't hold it in:hugs: you have been through soooo much! Don't lose all hope, our bodies are pretty incredible and can heal themselves of all sorts of things...maybe the blockage will dissolve, who knows! I think taking a break is so wise. Enjoy all the holidays coming up with your family:hugs: perhaps IVF will seem like a viable option after the new year:shrug: one day at a time, sweetlissa, it's all any of us can do:hug::hug: You will be in my prayers:kiss:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Quick update on me...big temp drop today..tested bfn:( I'm calling the dr. today to schedule another appt. to do further investigation:thumbup: My 1 yr TR is next month and I need to get some answers:coffee:

I hope everyone has a great weekend:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mommabrown

:cry: Faith and Lissa i so wanted to see good news from both of you. :cry: Lissa cry it out babe. I am so sorry that things have ended up this way. :sad1: I know it seems hard but maybe taking a step back for a while will help you with being able to deal with everything you have been through this year. :hugs:
Just thinking about it is making me cry. 

Faith, have you scheduled a HSG yet? My dr. recommended one at 6 months if nothing happened. I hope and pray that you get everything figured out and that you end up with that :bfp: soon. 


Glad to see all the :bfp: on here and all the new faces too!

Can't believe that in a few weeks Dash will be having her baby. It is so crazy it seems like yesterday i joined the board and she was just a few weeks prego. Mommax3 your getting on up there too. I just can't believe how fast this year has gone by. 

AFM, Nothing new going on. Just in this TWW that seems to have me thinking every little thing means something then doubting myself and thinking it is because i want it so badly. ](*,)


----------



## Dash

:hugs: Lissa. I don't really have any words. But I am so so sorry.

Mommaspath- congrats on that BFP! This board has been needing one for a while :thumbup:

Ive been part of this journey with some of you girls for nearly a year now. Its so hard to believe! Its been a pretty quick year!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I agree..it really has been a FAST year...wow!

MommaB, I'm waiting for the dr. to call me back so we can make a plan for this cycle:thumbup: Hope it's a BFP for you this cycle:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

Dash said:


> :hugs: Lissa. I don't really have any words. But I am so so sorry.
> 
> Mommaspath- congrats on that BFP! This board has been needing one for a while :thumbup:
> 
> Ive been part of this journey with some of you girls for nearly a year now. Its so hard to believe! Its been a pretty quick year!

thanks! Im still pretty nervous! i go to the doc's next thursday......i am already feeling very very nauseous and im only 10dpo....is this normal? I did some research and ready something about multiples or tubal pregnancies with early severe morning sickness.......:shrug: im staying positive tho.....

when did you have your first ultrasound?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girls, just wanted to give a quick update. I talked at length with my dr. yesterday. The hsg will be a total of $1900 :saywhat::grr: but he thought our first course of action for this cycle will be: follicle scan on 11/4...(which should be approx. 1-3 days before O) and a follow-up scan right after O is confirmed with temp. Then we will do 3 progesterone draws in the lp:thumbup: THIS will tell if I'm ovulating for sure! I feel like I am, but I know there have been women I've heard that are convinced by their *signs* and still not ovulating. Anyway, if I am indeed O'ing, then we will do the hsg the following cycle. I'm glad we at least have a plan for this cycle:thumbup: ALSO, the dr. said to use B6 to increase CM...start 2-3 days before est. peak day through 2 days after est. peak.. use 200mg, 2-3 DAILY. Don't know WHY I've never read that anywhere before:shrug:

I hope everyone is having a great weekend:kiss:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi Faith
I was told by my doc to take b6 as well but she said to take 200mg a day the entire cycle.She said b6 should help your body to naturally produce more progesterone, we shall see :shrug: Hopefully it stops my pre af spotting and lenghtens my lp. If that doesn't work I will need to use progesterone cream for 14 days after ov unless I get a BFP then I would need to continue until 12 weeks.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzlady, I hope the B6 works for you! A gal on the other TR thread has used it to lengthen her lp and it has worked:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Sweets my heart breaks for you, what a horrible road you have been down I always think that one day I will see all of you lovely ladies reach your goal and for there to be a possiblity that it might not happen is just wrong! i hope that though this door may close for you another door opens and you get your happy ending. Keep strong and cry all you need to cry lots and lots of hugs!!!
Faith the same goes for you I hope you dont give up I know its been a year since your tr but I still have lots of faith that one day Im going to hop onto bnb and see your bfp!!!!!! 
Love you ladies :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax3:hugs: thanks for the encouragement:kiss: I certainly couldn't do this without all you beautiful gals:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, I'm praying for good news at the HSG today:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tryn, I'm praying for good news at the HSG today:hugs:

I will say a lil prayer for you as well.............good luck fx!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you all so much. I wanted to check in as I know Dash is getting very close to having her baby. 
I believe we are leaning towards IVF. We found out yesterday that with our insurance it would cost us $6800. Which is much better then the $13000. We didn't think that our insurance would cover any of it. Also here is a story for you laides. Saturday I was in Walmart. Chasing my 4 yr old around cause he saw all the new toys they had just put out.. And who was standing there but my old neighbor who had went through IVF when I lived next to her. She now has twins. We started talking and found out we have the same OB/GYN Dr. and that we were both refered to the same place. She had a similar problem with her tubes. She said that she would be more then happy to help me through the process and if I had any questions to calll her. So I truly believe that God put her in my path to guide me in the right direction. After that I felt a little more at peace. We have an appt with the IVF dr on November 1st. It will probably be January before we are able to acutally do the procedure but we will get the ball rolling now. Again thank you laidies for helping me through this very hard long road.


----------



## mommax3

sweets thats awsome god truly works in mysterious ways :) I think that would be crazy if you have twins I cant wait to see :)


----------



## Trynfor5

Hey everyone!! Thanks for the prayers and words of encouragement. Went for my HSG yesterday morning and went crazy all day waiting for results. I had to go have it done at x-ray and wait for my obgyn to receive results. Called my doc this morning and GUESS WHAT......BOTH TUBES OPEN AND PATENT WITH GOOD DYE FLOW!!!!!!! Could not believe it...so HAPPY!!! Send baby dust my way!!! Baby dust to all of you...will keep you updated, am so excited. Should ovulate here in about 5-7 days. Will let everyone know what happens!!!!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dash

Awesome news Sweets and Tryn!

Don't give up Sweets, it will happen for you :thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey everyone!! Thanks for the prayers and words of encouragement. Went for my HSG yesterday morning and went crazy all day waiting for results. I had to go have it done at x-ray and wait for my obgyn to receive results. Called my doc this morning and GUESS WHAT......BOTH TUBES OPEN AND PATENT WITH GOOD DYE FLOW!!!!!!! Could not believe it...so HAPPY!!! Send baby dust my way!!! Baby dust to all of you...will keep you updated, am so excited. Should ovulate here in about 5-7 days. Will let everyone know what happens!!!!!! Good luck to everyone!

:happydance: Yay good news! BEST OF LUCK!:happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

Just read your story sweets! God works wonders....keeping my fingers crossed for you.......baby dust!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you all so much. I wanted to check in as I know Dash is getting very close to having her baby.
> I believe we are leaning towards IVF. We found out yesterday that with our insurance it would cost us $6800. Which is much better then the $13000. We didn't think that our insurance would cover any of it. Also here is a story for you laides. Saturday I was in Walmart. Chasing my 4 yr old around cause he saw all the new toys they had just put out.. And who was standing there but my old neighbor who had went through IVF when I lived next to her. She now has twins. We started talking and found out we have the same OB/GYN Dr. and that we were both refered to the same place. She had a similar problem with her tubes. She said that she would be more then happy to help me through the process and if I had any questions to calll her. So I truly believe that God put her in my path to guide me in the right direction. After that I felt a little more at peace. We have an appt with the IVF dr on November 1st. It will probably be January before we are able to acutally do the procedure but we will get the ball rolling now. Again thank you laidies for helping me through this very hard long road.

Lissa, that sounds wonderful:hugs: what a blessing..and at Walmart of all places:haha: I'm so glad you have a plan:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, that is fabulous news:thumbup::happydance: I bet this will be your BFP cycle:hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

Thanks everyone! Just having you girls makes me feel so much more hopeful!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow glad to see all this positiveness on the board Sept sure was a bummer of a month. I wish all you ladies lots of luck! 

Faith when does your scan start to see if you are O'ing.

I have to tell you about rhodiola rosea ( golden root) I don't know if anyone hear has heard of it before. It helps relieve stress and fatigue , decrease appetite and boosts fertility. I just started it and although it might not get my :bfp: hopefully it will help with the next cycle.


----------



## mommax3

tryn GREAT news!!!! congrats


----------



## livnthedream

Trynfor5 said:


> Hey everyone!! Thanks for the prayers and words of encouragement. Went for my HSG yesterday morning and went crazy all day waiting for results. I had to go have it done at x-ray and wait for my obgyn to receive results. Called my doc this morning and GUESS WHAT......BOTH TUBES OPEN AND PATENT WITH GOOD DYE FLOW!!!!!!! Could not believe it...so HAPPY!!! Send baby dust my way!!! Baby dust to all of you...will keep you updated, am so excited. Should ovulate here in about 5-7 days. Will let everyone know what happens!!!!!! Good luck to everyone!

Wow that's great! :thumbup: I was curious about how the HSG went. Was it uncomfortable at all? Was it expensive? Tons of baby dust your way this week!!!


----------



## livnthedream

Today marks the first day of my first tww. It's exciting to finally start down this road. It's hard for me to believe that I'm actually fertile now, since I had my tubes tied for so long. I guess it's time to start believing though.
On another note:
I picked this doctor that I absolutely love here, and had my first appointment Monday. He did an ultrasound to check my follicles and make sure everything was good from the TR I had. I'm good to go as far as he can tell. That's great. He even gave me a "prescription" to keep on hand to have an HSG after a few months if we haven't conceived yet. Do you think this is a little early? My doc that did my TR says to wait at least 6 months for it, as there can be some risks. My doc here says I can do it whenever I want. Hmmmm I hate it when two docs say something different. Also, we've been paying cash for EVERYTHING. My DH's insurance from work is kinda worthless, and they will not cover anything pregnancy related AT ALL, so we've been insurance shopping. I have called so many private insurance companies and I cannot find one that will cover a pregnancy. NOT ONE. I talked to my doc here about it and he says that private insurance is usually like that, that it would be better from the employer. I don't get it. When I go into the doc office I see all these pg women with LOTS of babies and it seems to me that they have insurance that is covering their visits. Where should I be looking? I have heard that you shouldn't mention that you are ttc and that the insurance company would HAVE to cover it. I just don't want to pay through the roof for something and then come to find out it really doesn't cover me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trynfor5

So, I had that HSG on Monday morning which was Day 8 of my cycle....I usually O at day 13 or 14. Yesterday, day after HSG and Day 9 of my cycle I got positive on the Digital smiley face OPK???? Do you think the dye could have messed with it or maybe the HSG caused me to ovulate early??? Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Me and hubby tried last night and this morning just in case...:blush: Will keep using the OPK just to be safe in case it was fluke. Any ideas on this?


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi Livnthedream! I don't know how expensive it was, I just gave them my insurance card and I am sure they will bill me the rest! As far as pain, you lay on a table like you are going to have a pelvic. They put in the speculum and then stick a little tube like a catheter in your cervix, I felt a pinching when this happened, but it was not horrible. During and for about 10-15 minutes after the procedure, I had some cramping comparable to menstrual cramps. I took 2 ibuprofen before the exam. I had light spotting for the rest of the day and that was it! If you go to have one done, let me give you some advice......
I had looked at images of a "GOOD" HSG on the internet before hand. I searched and searched them, so I would know what I was looking for on the x-ray since I went to the hospital and would have to wait a day for my doctor to give me results. When I saw the x-ray I was just sure both tubes were closed! I was devestated. It turns out they are both open and patent! Those images I had seen were probably of people with normal tubes and that's why they seemed so much longer. So, my advice is to not try to interpret the results yourself, as hard as it is to wait, just wait!!!! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, thanks for posting about your hsg experience...I'm not looking forward to having one done:nope: it really seems that the extreme pain happens to the gals with blocked tubes. I'm glad yours wasn't too painful:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Wow glad to see all this positiveness on the board Sept sure was a bummer of a month. I wish all you ladies lots of luck!
> 
> Faith when does your scan start to see if you are O'ing.
> 
> I have to tell you about rhodiola rosea ( golden root) I don't know if anyone hear has heard of it before. It helps relieve stress and fatigue , decrease appetite and boosts fertility. I just started it and although it might not get my :bfp: hopefully it will help with the next cycle.

I love herbs:flower: I will look into golden root:thumbup: as for my scan..it's 11/4:) I hope things are mature enough to be seen:wacko: this will be cd14 for me. My O days have ranged from cd16 up to cd19!! Apparently the scan should be done no more than 2 days before O...so we'll see. Unfortunately cd14 is a Friday so it's either cd14 or cd17 if I wait until Monday, which will likely be too late. Fx'd ;) We're heading out of town right after the scan. We decided to take a 2-day trip to celebrate my sons 18th birthday! :flower:


----------



## sweetlissa

Trynfor5 said:


> So, I had that HSG on Monday morning which was Day 8 of my cycle....I usually O at day 13 or 14. Yesterday, day after HSG and Day 9 of my cycle I got positive on the Digital smiley face OPK???? Do you think the dye could have messed with it or maybe the HSG caused me to ovulate early??? Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Me and hubby tried last night and this morning just in case...:blush: Will keep using the OPK just to be safe in case it was fluke. Any ideas on this?

During your HSG they give you HCG which is going to make you O earlier.


----------



## Trynfor5

Thank you SweetLisa, I was getting concerned. Let's hope this is my BFP cycle!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Trynfor5 said:


> Thank you SweetLisa, I was getting concerned. Let's hope this is my BFP cycle!!!!!!

Your Welcome.. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mammaspath

So i just got back from the doc's and he said everything looks good....he drew a hcg...for everyone new I had a tubal ligation reversal so i am high risk for tubal pregnanices......and with the lovley turky spread legs exam......he said my uterus was quite enlarged....which is a good sign except i hope it s not too big......i do not want twins! Very excited my ultrasound is nov 7th! ill keep updating!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

Congrats MammasPath!!!! I am so happy for you! Keep us updated. I am still ttc, happy the HSG showed open tubes, hopeful this month. Reading your story gives me hope. I will keep my fingers crossed that your pregnancy is all you hoped for!!!!


----------



## livnthedream

sweetlissa said:


> Trynfor5 said:
> 
> 
> So, I had that HSG on Monday morning which was Day 8 of my cycle....I usually O at day 13 or 14. Yesterday, day after HSG and Day 9 of my cycle I got positive on the Digital smiley face OPK???? Do you think the dye could have messed with it or maybe the HSG caused me to ovulate early??? Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Me and hubby tried last night and this morning just in case...:blush: Will keep using the OPK just to be safe in case it was fluke. Any ideas on this?
> 
> During your HSG they give you HCG which is going to make you O earlier.Click to expand...

Lissa, do they give you an injection of HCG right when the do the HSG?


----------



## sweetlissa

mammaspath said:


> So i just got back from the doc's and he said everything looks good....he drew a hcg...for everyone new I had a tubal ligation reversal so i am high risk for tubal pregnanices......and with the lovley turky spread legs exam......he said my uterus was quite enlarged....which is a good sign except i hope it s not too big......i do not want twins! Very excited my ultrasound is nov 7th! ill keep updating!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awesome...


----------



## sweetlissa

livnthedream said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trynfor5 said:
> 
> 
> So, I had that HSG on Monday morning which was Day 8 of my cycle....I usually O at day 13 or 14. Yesterday, day after HSG and Day 9 of my cycle I got positive on the Digital smiley face OPK???? Do you think the dye could have messed with it or maybe the HSG caused me to ovulate early??? Just wondering if anyone has any ideas. Me and hubby tried last night and this morning just in case...:blush: Will keep using the OPK just to be safe in case it was fluke. Any ideas on this?
> 
> During your HSG they give you HCG which is going to make you O earlier.Click to expand...
> 
> Lissa, do they give you an injection of HCG right when the do the HSG?Click to expand...

Yes... I am not sure why but my doc told me that they did that.


----------



## Trynfor5

So, I had the HSG test on Monday day 8 of cycle. Tuesday positive digital OPK. Tried Tuesday night and Wed Morning. Wednesday-negative OPK, Thursday negative OPK, tried Thursday night. Friday day 12 of cycle Positive digital OPK again???? Maybe the first one is the fluke because I usually O day 13 or 14. So I am happy we tried last night. Will try again tonight, tomorrow, Sunday, and Monday just for insurance!!! Will keep everyone updated. Good luck to all my fellow TR ladies!!! BABY DUST


----------



## sweetlissa

Sending you baby dust.. 

AFM Aunt Flow showed today.. I guess that just puts me 1 step closer to my IVF cycle.


----------



## Trynfor5

Oh Sweetlissa, I am sorry! Don't give up, it is going to happen for you one way or the other. I will be praying for you and sending plenty of baby dust your way! I will keep you updated on my cycle!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, sorry about another BFN month:nope:..still such exciting news for the IVF though:hugs: I know you will get your little miracle:flower:

How is everyone else doing? Dash...how are things in your neck of the woods..any baby signs???

Are any of you dealing with the east coast storms? Wow! quite the nasty storm has hit there..I hope you all are safe and snuggly:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

So, just quickly reading back through the list...any good news from MommaB or Mzlady or any other of our TR gals just reaching the end of the TWW? :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:



> How is everyone else doing? Dash...how are things in your neck of the woods..any baby signs?

Im still here lurking around!

I have a feeling it wont be long. I had false labor last night in the middle of the night and finally fell back asleep around 4. I think it will probably happen soon.


----------



## Mzladyk

I am still here just waiting to ov, I hope this month is it if not I am out until next year. :dust: 

Faith how is it going with the b-6? I find that if I take it at night I can't sleep :shrug:


----------



## Mommabrown

Well I am out but didn't think i had a chance this month anyways. AF showed yesterday and DH and I are going to try Pre Seed this month along with the Rhodiola Rosea I have heard extremely good things about both. Hope you all have a safe and Happy Halloween!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi Momma Looks like we are cycle buddies.. Good Luck this month I will be pulling for a BFP.. :)


----------



## Mommabrown

Awesome! How are things with IVF? I haven't cycled back to see what i have missed yet. lol


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I know I have not been on here for a long time, but I thought I would give you ladies a update. Most of you know that a lost my angel baby May 23,2011. I was only 20 weeks and 4 days pregnant when I lost her. For those that don't know me I lost her due to a SCH bleed that hidden behind the placenta. The blood clotted up making the placenta erupt which cut of my angel's oxygen supply. I'm doing a little better but there still is not a day that goes by that I think about her. 
I was thinking about maybe waiting for a year or so to ttc again, but God (and I believe my angel baby maybe also had a say so in this since she was due Oct. 6th) had diffrent plans and thats okay. I'm currently pregnant with our rainbow baby. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today and my EDD: is June 29, 2012. My OB doc has my prenatals,baby aspirin, and progestrone( 200mg a day). I go back Nov. 11 th for my 1 st ultrasound. My OB doc wants to check for a heart beat and then he will start me on lovedox injections.

Momma and Dash: Not long now!!
Baby dust to you ladies ttc!! Faithlovehope and Lissa I hope all is well!!
and welcome to the ladies that I have not meet yet!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I know I have not been on here for a long time, but I thought I would give you ladies a update. Most of you know that a lost my angel baby May 23,2011. I was only 20 weeks and 4 days pregnant when I lost her. For those that don't know me I lost her due to a SCH bleed that hidden behind the placenta. The blood clotted up making the placenta erupt which cut of my angel's oxygen supply. I'm doing a little better but there still is not a day that goes by that I think about her.
> I was thinking about maybe waiting for a year or so to ttc again, but God (and I believe my angel baby maybe also had a say so in this since she was due Oct. 6th) had diffrent plans and thats okay. I'm currently pregnant with our rainbow baby. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today and my EDD: is June 29, 2012. My OB doc has my prenatals,baby aspirin, and progestrone( 200mg a day). I go back Nov. 11 th for my 1 st ultrasound. My OB doc wants to check for a heart beat and then he will start me on lovedox injections.
> 
> Momma and Dash: Not long now!!
> Baby dust to you ladies ttc!! Faithlovehope and Lissa I hope all is well!!
> and welcome to the ladies that I have not meet yet!!

Oh, it's so good to see you here:hugs: I have thought about you often:hugs: How wonderful that God has blessed your womb again:hugs: I hope it's a full, healthy 9 mo. for you :hugs: stick around! we love BFP'ers here:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mzlady, thanks for the tip on B6...last thing any of us needs is a sleepless night:dohh: My dr. said to take it starting 2-3 days before O time. So, at least for my first month, I'll follow his advice:winkwink: I'm anxious to see if it makes a difference in the CM:thumbup:

Good luck to all this go around:hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I am happy that you are expecting again!!! I will pray for you and your little one to be!!!! Hope it is a wonderful full-term pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

:hugs:TTCBaby2011 that is horribly said but it is also great news. I hope that everything works out for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Luvnmy2

First it was wait for AF to be done, then wait for the big "O" (which I am still waiting for, then I will have to wait before I can test. I honestly see why so people who are trying can not conceive, because I had 2 and wasn't trying at all. But now the stress is awful. Temping, OPK's, making sure to use baby shampoo (doc said regular soaps have to many chemicals that are bad when TTC) I honestly thought about not trying so hard if it doesn't happen this month and if it happens it happens. But that really isn't an option because of the high risk of ectopic, and the fact I have very crazy cycles. One month might be 28 and the next cycle could be 43. Hubby is scared if we don't keep up with it all I could be pregnant and not know and end up losing a tube. Does anyone else just feel overwhelmed with all the stress of it?


----------



## Dash

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I know I have not been on here for a long time, but I thought I would give you ladies a update. Most of you know that a lost my angel baby May 23,2011. I was only 20 weeks and 4 days pregnant when I lost her. For those that don't know me I lost her due to a SCH bleed that hidden behind the placenta. The blood clotted up making the placenta erupt which cut of my angel's oxygen supply. I'm doing a little better but there still is not a day that goes by that I think about her.
> I was thinking about maybe waiting for a year or so to ttc again, but God (and I believe my angel baby maybe also had a say so in this since she was due Oct. 6th) had diffrent plans and thats okay. I'm currently pregnant with our rainbow baby. I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today and my EDD: is June 29, 2012. My OB doc has my prenatals,baby aspirin, and progestrone( 200mg a day). I go back Nov. 11 th for my 1 st ultrasound. My OB doc wants to check for a heart beat and then he will start me on lovedox injections.
> 
> Momma and Dash: Not long now!!
> Baby dust to you ladies ttc!! Faithlovehope and Lissa I hope all is well!!
> and welcome to the ladies that I have not meet yet!!



I was JUST thinking about you yesterday :hugs: I'm so glad to hear the good news!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Luvnmy2 said:


> First it was wait for AF to be done, then wait for the big "O" (which I am still waiting for, then I will have to wait before I can test. I honestly see why so people who are trying can not conceive, because I had 2 and wasn't trying at all. But now the stress is awful. Temping, OPK's, making sure to use baby shampoo (doc said regular soaps have to many chemicals that are bad when TTC) I honestly thought about not trying so hard if it doesn't happen this month and if it happens it happens. But that really isn't an option because of the high risk of ectopic, and the fact I have very crazy cycles. One month might be 28 and the next cycle could be 43. Hubby is scared if we don't keep up with it all I could be pregnant and not know and end up losing a tube. Does anyone else just feel overwhelmed with all the stress of it?

Welcome to our world:winkwink: Yes! The stress can overtake you from time to time. Seems that some months are harder than others. Many times if you take a month off of charting, temping, opks etc. you'll feel ready to get back at it again the next month. Having crazy cycles certainly adds to the stress. And YES, stay away from chemicals as much as possible. I'm on a new fertility adventure...https://natural-fertility-prescription.com/ ...it's all about cleaning up your diet and all the other chemicals we use day to day:thumbup: lots of great info on all aspects of TTC journey:thumbup: PLUS, I will lose some weight on this healthier lifestyle. Obviously, since we're just starting the holiday season, eating healthy is a bit more of a challenge...but we'll take it a day at a time:coffee:

AND....it's snowing here today:happydance: we're supposed to get 12 inches:)


----------



## mommax3

TTC that is wonderful news!!!! Im sure your angel baby had alot to do with your pregnancy since its so hard ttc after tr and here yoiu are when you were not even trying :) congrats!!!!!


----------



## Trynfor5

Yes!!!! The stress is so overwhelming, all the waiting and wanting. I try to take a break for a cycle, but since it is constantly on my mind, it is hard! Just know that the wait will make it worth it in the end. I had 4 kids and never tried once! It is crazy. Good luck to you...lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi ladies.. TTC I am so happy for you.. God has blessed you and I hope everything goes well and you have an easy uneventfull pregnancy. 
Luvnmy2 Being on the TTC train is very hard and emotionally exhausting.. !!!!! I have been at it for over a year and have had many disappointments. My suggestions to you would be not to stree over it because honestly it can and will cause problems in your marriage. Because eventually it will effect your sex life. I have to say the last 2 months have been like heaven on earth because we know that it isn't going to happen. So life has returned to normal. I used to obess over temping and testing and drive myself nutts over testing. I hope this helps.. 
AFM I go to the IVF doctor tomorrow. I am kinda a nervous wreck over it. I can't handle anymore bad news. We are currently planning on doing my cycle around the middle of January. Which amazingly (unless my cycles change) gives me the same due date I would have had with the ectopic we lost. October 21st.. Let me just say that the last 3 weeks have been hard knowing that we would have had our precious baby by now. And then we got the news on October 19th that we wouldn't be able to without doing IVF was just another knife in my back. Anyway enough dwelling on that. 
We have 16 days until we leave for Disney.. I am getting so excited. Looking forward to spending some much needed time away from home..LOL.. We haven't been on vacation since May which is a very long time for us. Which also means I have 16 more days to get off 5 more LBS to make my first goal of 30 LBS..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I can't wait to hear how the IVF appt. goes:happydance: Huge congrats on the weight loss:thumbup: that is a huge accomplishment. Disney in 16 days, eh? We're taking a Disney trip too! Except we're doing Disney in CA where I assume you're going to FL? Our family feels more at home in DisneyCA, only since we've been there so many times:haha: (and it's only an 18hr drive from here) We usually go in September, BUT, decided we really want to experience Disney at Christmas time, so we leave here on 12/3:) Our family is soooo looking forward to it, too:happydance: You'll have to post pics of your trip!!!! DisneyFL will be all Christmasy too, I'm sure:)


----------



## Trynfor5

I hate this 2 week wait......makes me crazy. Pretty sure I am about 4 dpo, and driving myself crazy!!! You know the feeling, touching your breasts to see if they hurt...LOL. I am really tired and have a stuffy nose, so thinking sick or pregnant? Hate the feeling. Trying to hang in there!!!! Anyone else in the two week wait?? Just wondering how it is going for the rest of you. 
Baby dust to all!!! And congrats to Lissa on the weight loss, I know how hard that is!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Lissa, I can't wait to hear how the IVF appt. goes:happydance: Huge congrats on the weight loss:thumbup: that is a huge accomplishment. Disney in 16 days, eh? We're taking a Disney trip too! Except we're doing Disney in CA where I assume you're going to FL? Our family feels more at home in DisneyCA, only since we've been there so many times:haha: (and it's only an 18hr drive from here) We usually go in September, BUT, decided we really want to experience Disney at Christmas time, so we leave here on 12/3:) Our family is soooo looking forward to it, too:happydance: You'll have to post pics of your trip!!!! DisneyFL will be all Christmasy too, I'm sure:)

I have been to Disney in Cali too... 18 hour trip so I am thinking you must be in Utah ????? I grew up in Wyoming and my dad's family lived in Cali.. Santa Maria infact. When I was 15 my dad let me drive through L.A. he was holding on for dear life the whole time but it was a great learning experiance..LOL.. Anyway we went to Disney last Christmas it was so amazing.. Everything was beautiful infact my avatar picture was taken at Downtown Disney last year. 

Anyway I have a very funny story for you all. Last night my mother in law came over and we haven't told anyone (other then my grandma) and you all about doing IVF.. So we told her last night.. She said we are crazy.. My husband then says that we are only doing this 1 time.. LOL.. I said ya but the rest of the eggs will be frozen incase we decide to do it in the future..LOL.. He then says wait how many eggs do they take? I said they like to take atleast 10. So he freaks out and says what happens if we get a divorce down the road he asks can I still use them. I said yes I can.. LOL you should have seen the look on his face. PRICELESS.. Anyway so that was my story I hope you ladies have a wonderful day as I am home with a sick little boy. Darn flu sure hope I don't catch it.


----------



## Trynfor5

sweetlissa said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Lissa, I can't wait to hear how the IVF appt. goes:happydance: Huge congrats on the weight loss:thumbup: that is a huge accomplishment. Disney in 16 days, eh? We're taking a Disney trip too! Except we're doing Disney in CA where I assume you're going to FL? Our family feels more at home in DisneyCA, only since we've been there so many times:haha: (and it's only an 18hr drive from here) We usually go in September, BUT, decided we really want to experience Disney at Christmas time, so we leave here on 12/3:) Our family is soooo looking forward to it, too:happydance: You'll have to post pics of your trip!!!! DisneyFL will be all Christmasy too, I'm sure:)
> 
> I have been to Disney in Cali too... 18 hour trip so I am thinking you must be in Utah ????? I grew up in Wyoming and my dad's family lived in Cali.. Santa Maria infact. When I was 15 my dad let me drive through L.A. he was holding on for dear life the whole time but it was a great learning experiance..LOL.. Anyway we went to Disney last Christmas it was so amazing.. Everything was beautiful infact my avatar picture was taken at Downtown Disney last year.
> 
> Anyway I have a very funny story for you all. Last night my mother in law came over and we haven't told anyone (other then my grandma) and you all about doing IVF.. So we told her last night.. She said we are crazy.. My husband then says that we are only doing this 1 time.. LOL.. I said ya but the rest of the eggs will be frozen incase we decide to do it in the future..LOL.. He then says wait how many eggs do they take? I said they like to take atleast 10. So he freaks out and says what happens if we get a divorce down the road he asks can I still use them. I said yes I can.. LOL you should have seen the look on his face. PRICELESS.. Anyway so that was my story I hope you ladies have a wonderful day as I am home with a sick little boy. Darn flu sure hope I don't catch it.Click to expand...

LOL that was a funny story to cheer my day!!!! Hope the flu doesn't keep you all down for long! Have a great day!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's funny...we're leaving for Disney in FL in 10 days. My oldest daughter is medically fragile and has developmental delays. The Make-A-Wish Foundation granted her wish to go to Disney, so we leave on the 13th and return on the 20th.


----------



## sweetlissa

BrandiCanucks said:


> That's funny...we're leaving for Disney in FL in 10 days. My oldest daughter is medically fragile and has developmental delays. The Make-A-Wish Foundation granted her wish to go to Disney, so we leave on the 13th and return on the 20th.

WOW you will be leaving and I will just be getting there. Let me know how the weather is.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No no, we're leaving FOR FL, meaning we'll be there at the same time, lol. I'll try and get on while there and let you know though!!

In other news, I'm only about $1500 away from my reversal. Looking forward to doing taxes this year, lol. I think I'm going to aim for sometime around my daughter's first birthday to have it done.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, so sorry the TWW is draaaaging on for you:hugs: we all know how that feels:nope: I hope this is your month:winkwink:

Lissa, we live in Wyo:) Wow! driving in LA at 15?! I leave the driving to dh as I HATE driving in the city! Funny IVF story, btw:winkwink: Yes, most people will think you're nuts, since you already have kids:dohh: we don't tell ANYONE that we're ttc...my sisters and my parents know. We told my grandma that we were have the TR done and she thought we were crazy! It's hard not to take it offense to people's blatant disapproval. THEY AREN'T RAISING THE CHILDREN!!!

Anywho, lots of us going to see *the mouse*:happydance: Brandi, how wonderful that your dd got her wish:) I hope you have a WONDERFUL time:) We have to see pictures of everyone's trips:happydance: Yahoo on the savings for TR:) Tax season is just around the corner:thumbup:


----------



## sweetlissa

HMMM You live in Wyoming.. I lived in Kemmer Laramie Gillette and Thermopolis.. LOL.. I made it to almost all 4 corners I just needed to live in Jackson Hole..LOL.. And then I lived in the middle of the state..LOL.. 

Anyway.. My appt last night. First let me say that I loved the doc.. He said with my age and the fact that we don't have probelms makeing kids we are just haveing problems with the delivery system..LOL.. That IVF should be a breeze for us. He said I need to have blood work done when I get my next AF somewhere between day 2-4. Then I need to have an SHG which is where they put saline in my uterus to make sure there are no fibroids or anything that will prevent the eggs from attaching. Once all of that is done we can start as soon as we would like. He did tell us that the meds are going to cost anywhere from 1,500 to 6, 000 OMG.. He said that as soon as we do the blood work we will know about what the meds will cost. My insurance will not cover any of the meds :( So I am hoping for the cheaper side of the meds. So it looks like everything is a go. So far. I think we will be doing my cycle in January???? We might wait until February... So my next cycle will be the end of November I never thought I would be so excited to see AF come.. LOL.. I am on CD 6 now so I missed it by a few days. DARN :( Anyway my hubby was kinda disappointed in the success rate of 48% but the doctor tried to encourage us by saying that our rate would be in high 60% range because we already have kids together.


----------



## Trynfor5

sweetlissa said:


> HMMM You live in Wyoming.. I lived in Kemmer Laramie Gillette and Thermopolis.. LOL.. I made it to almost all 4 corners I just needed to live in Jackson Hole..LOL.. And then I lived in the middle of the state..LOL..
> 
> Anyway.. My appt last night. First let me say that I loved the doc.. He said with my age and the fact that we don't have probelms makeing kids we are just haveing problems with the delivery system..LOL.. That IVF should be a breeze for us. He said I need to have blood work done when I get my next AF somewhere between day 2-4. Then I need to have an SHG which is where they put saline in my uterus to make sure there are no fibroids or anything that will prevent the eggs from attaching. Once all of that is done we can start as soon as we would like. He did tell us that the meds are going to cost anywhere from 1,500 to 6, 000 OMG.. He said that as soon as we do the blood work we will know about what the meds will cost. My insurance will not cover any of the meds :( So I am hoping for the cheaper side of the meds. So it looks like everything is a go. So far. I think we will be doing my cycle in January???? We might wait until February... So my next cycle will be the end of November I never thought I would be so excited to see AF come.. LOL.. I am on CD 6 now so I missed it by a few days. DARN :( Anyway my hubby was kinda disappointed in the success rate of 48% but the doctor tried to encourage us by saying that our rate would be in high 60% range because we already have kids together.

SO happy for you!!!! I will keep my FX for you!!!! I hope everything goes PERFECT! Make sure to keep us updated!


----------



## mammaspath

sweetlissa said:


> HMMM You live in Wyoming.. I lived in Kemmer Laramie Gillette and Thermopolis.. LOL.. I made it to almost all 4 corners I just needed to live in Jackson Hole..LOL.. And then I lived in the middle of the state..LOL..
> 
> Anyway.. My appt last night. First let me say that I loved the doc.. He said with my age and the fact that we don't have probelms makeing kids we are just haveing problems with the delivery system..LOL.. That IVF should be a breeze for us. He said I need to have blood work done when I get my next AF somewhere between day 2-4. Then I need to have an SHG which is where they put saline in my uterus to make sure there are no fibroids or anything that will prevent the eggs from attaching. Once all of that is done we can start as soon as we would like. He did tell us that the meds are going to cost anywhere from 1,500 to 6, 000 OMG.. He said that as soon as we do the blood work we will know about what the meds will cost. My insurance will not cover any of the meds :( So I am hoping for the cheaper side of the meds. So it looks like everything is a go. So far. I think we will be doing my cycle in January???? We might wait until February... So my next cycle will be the end of November I never thought I would be so excited to see AF come.. LOL.. I am on CD 6 now so I missed it by a few days. DARN :( Anyway my hubby was kinda disappointed in the success rate of 48% but the doctor tried to encourage us by saying that our rate would be in high 60% range because we already have kids together.

That's exciting news! many prayers for you guys on your adventure. :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, great news that things are moving along:thumbup: I'll be praying the *cheap side* of the meds:dohh: sheesh that's quite a spread!

Afm, had my follicle scan yesterday and everything looked great:thumbup: follicle is coming along nicely with O in a day or two. Uterus looks good and *plushly lined*:haha: (dr.'s words) which means I'm making plenty of estrogen (which I already figured:wacko:) no cysts on either ovary:thumbup: Next step will be another scan early next week to confirm O and then we'll do the progesterone tests. I have mixed emotions about the scan looking so good...glad things are fine THERE, but just further confirms my fears of blocked tubes:( BUT, this cycle, I'm picturing slippery, clear tubes with an egg smoothly gliding done to a *plushly lined*:haha: bed:) 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday:hugs:

DASH, when's that baby going to get here?:happydance:


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Lissa, great news that things are moving along:thumbup: I'll be praying the *cheap side* of the meds:dohh: sheesh that's quite a spread!
> 
> Afm, had my follicle scan yesterday and everything looked great:thumbup: follicle is coming along nicely with O in a day or two. Uterus looks good and *plushly lined*:haha: (dr.'s words) which means I'm making plenty of estrogen (which I already figured:wacko:) no cysts on either ovary:thumbup: Next step will be another scan early next week to confirm O and then we'll do the progesterone tests. I have mixed emotions about the scan looking so good...glad things are fine THERE, but just further confirms my fears of blocked tubes:( BUT, this cycle, I'm picturing slippery, clear tubes with an egg smoothly gliding done to a *plushly lined*:haha: bed:)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday:hugs:
> 
> DASH, when's that baby going to get here?:happydance:

I will keep my fingers crossed for you.. I am hoping you get a BFP this cycle... Do you have plans on an HSG?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, I will indeed have the dreaded HSG *IF* my progesterone is normal level. If my progesterone comes back LOW..I will do progesterone supplementing for a few cycles before moving forward with the HSG...(assuming no BFP). Another good reason to wait is cost! The 2 scans and 3 prog. draws that I'm doing this cycle will be about $1200. The HSG is about $1900. This is ALL out of pocket as our insurance doesn't pay for fertility treatments. :(


----------



## herbie

hi everyone
sorry not been around for ages
been so busy with getting ready for christmas and baby
have i missed anything?
hope everyones well:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> hi everyone
> sorry not been around for ages
> been so busy with getting ready for christmas and baby
> have i missed anything?
> hope everyones well:hugs:

Herbie just wanted to say hello ,I miss u so much from the ttc forum ,I can't believe u are 28 weeks ,that's so fantastic go you ,keep in touch ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Lissa, I will indeed have the dreaded HSG *IF* my progesterone is normal level. If my progesterone comes back LOW..I will do progesterone supplementing for a few cycles before moving forward with the HSG...(assuming no BFP). Another good reason to wait is cost! The 2 scans and 3 prog. draws that I'm doing this cycle will be about $1200. The HSG is about $1900. This is ALL out of pocket as our insurance doesn't pay for fertility treatments. :(

I feel you ours doesn't either.. I was so glad that he looked at my tube while doing surgery because that was the only way my insurance would cover it. LOL.. But IVF is all on us. They only pay for the blood work and the Ultra sounds.. Which is usually the case with most insurance companies I THINK??? I will be hoping to see you with a BFP in a few weeks.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> HMMM You live in Wyoming.. I lived in Kemmer Laramie Gillette and Thermopolis.. LOL.. I made it to almost all 4 corners I just needed to live in Jackson Hole..LOL.. And then I lived in the middle of the state..LOL..
> 
> Anyway.. My appt last night. First let me say that I loved the doc.. He said with my age and the fact that we don't have probelms makeing kids we are just haveing problems with the delivery system..LOL.. That IVF should be a breeze for us. He said I need to have blood work done when I get my next AF somewhere between day 2-4. Then I need to have an SHG which is where they put saline in my uterus to make sure there are no fibroids or anything that will prevent the eggs from attaching. Once all of that is done we can start as soon as we would like. He did tell us that the meds are going to cost anywhere from 1,500 to 6, 000 OMG.. He said that as soon as we do the blood work we will know about what the meds will cost. My insurance will not cover any of the meds :( So I am hoping for the cheaper side of the meds. So it looks like everything is a go. So far. I think we will be doing my cycle in January???? We might wait until February... So my next cycle will be the end of November I never thought I would be so excited to see AF come.. LOL.. I am on CD 6 now so I missed it by a few days. DARN :( Anyway my hubby was kinda disappointed in the success rate of 48% but the doctor tried to encourage us by saying that our rate would be in high 60% range because we already have kids together.

Thats wonderful news Lissa!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

DASH!!! How are you doing? I hope you're little one is ready to show her cute little self pretty quick! I can't wait to see pics:happydance: Hope your getting lots of rest:hugs: Update us when you can:)


----------



## Dash

I wish! I'm getting so impatient! So far I really haven't made any progress even though Ive had prodromal labor on and off for a few weeks now.

I have my 38 week appt tomorrow. How crazy is that?


Ive been lurking around, reading everyones updates- just feelings kind of blah and unsocial.


----------



## Trynfor5

Well, sorry I have been away, I just cant take it. First day of cycle was Oct 17th, had HSG done on Oct 24th, positive digital OPK on 26th, negative 27th, positive 28th. Then, I had ewcm and tested on 11-5 and was positive AGAIN! I dont know what to think, do not know how many days post ovulation I am and feel crazy. I am just going to wait until the 16th, which is right around when I should be due and test, I guess? Any ideas why this would happen???


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash I am so excited for you.. Just think in a few days you will be holding your lil bundle of joy... It is so hard to believe you are already 38 weeks.. WOW where does the time go.???
Tryinfor5 They give you a shot of HCG while doing your HSG so it is possible that you came close to Oing Or that your HCG turned your test +++ which can happen. Hope to see you with a BFP


----------



## Trynfor5

Thanks Lissa! I hope this is my month......it gets SO frustrating! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

No problem...


----------



## TRNOV2011

HI everybody i am new to this site and was wondering if anybody had the tubal reversal done with the robot and if so, how long does the pain usually last? And is there anything that will make the pain better?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound! I'm excited!! I'm also a little bit nervous about tomorrow because I'll be starting lovenox injections and I never gave my self shot before, but I'll do anything for the health of my baby!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound! I'm excited!! I'm also a little bit nervous about tomorrow because I'll be starting lovenox injections and I never gave my self shot before, but I'll do anything for the health of my baby!

TTC:hugs: how wonderful to have your first ultrasound tomorrow:happydance: I will be praying for you with the shots...no fun:nope: but like you said, anything for your LO:) :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TRNOV2011 said:


> HI everybody i am new to this site and was wondering if anybody had the tubal reversal done with the robot and if so, how long does the pain usually last? And is there anything that will make the pain better?

Welcome! Sorry you're in so much pain:( I didn't do the robot, so I can't speak to the pain involved with that method, however, recovery seems to vary from person to person. I just took it easy for 2 days following surgery and then slowly began walking around and moving more and more. DON'T overdo it though:hugs: take your pain meds as you need them and perhaps a stool softener so you don't add additional pain:blush: 

I hope your journey is a short one:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Well ladies, today is my 1 year TR anniversary:cry: trying not to feel crushed:nope: I NEVER thought I would be sitting here a year later with no baby in my arms. All I can say is, God knows. I have MUCH to be thankful for and I will try to focus on that:thumbup:

Thanks to all of you who have been a HUGE support to me over the past year. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mzladyk

FaithHopeLove said:


> Well ladies, today is my 1 year TR anniversary:cry: trying not to feel crushed:nope: I NEVER thought I would be sitting here a year later with no baby in my arms. All I can say is, God knows. I have MUCH to be thankful for and I will try to focus on that:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been a HUGE support to me over the past year. :hugs::kiss:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Well ladies, today is my 1 year TR anniversary:cry: trying not to feel crushed:nope: I NEVER thought I would be sitting here a year later with no baby in my arms. All I can say is, God knows. I have MUCH to be thankful for and I will try to focus on that:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have been a HUGE support to me over the past year. :hugs::kiss:

I'll be praying that your womb will be filled with a growing baby soon!!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

ttc dont be nervous you can do it girl :)
Faith you have been so patient I hope your time comes soon :) lots of hugs your way :)


----------



## tiatammy

I am new to this site, and i love it.You all sound like a big happy Family. My husband and i have been trying to concieve since april of this year,it has been so painful to see AF show up every month. Doing temperature charting, CM checks, taking prenatals from the very start, Oh i forgot to mention had a tubal reversal done in april of this year. Husband is on 1000mg Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc for healthy swimmers it is to improve the count,motility,and To help with DNA abnormalities. beenusing OPKs too.I am getting so depressed, I am 40 and my husband is 50, he has 3 children from previous marriage the yougest is 11yrs and my daughter from a previous marriage is 19. we both want another child we are raising the 11yr old now i love him so, he also wants a brother or sister,he is my stepson but in my heart he is my son. Sorry this is so long,just trying to let you know a little about me,hope someone can give me some encouragement, I cry alot, PLEASE HELP.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tiatammy said:


> I am new to this site, and i love it.You all sound like a big happy Family. My husband and i have been trying to concieve since april of this year,it has been so painful to see AF show up every month. Doing temperature charting, CM checks, taking prenatals from the very start, Oh i forgot to mention had a tubal reversal done in april of this year. Husband is on 1000mg Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc for healthy swimmers it is to improve the count,motility,and To help with DNA abnormalities. beenusing OPKs too.I am getting so depressed, I am 40 and my husband is 50, he has 3 children from previous marriage the yougest is 11yrs and my daughter from a previous marriage is 19. we both want another child we are raising the 11yr old now i love him so, he also wants a brother or sister,he is my stepson but in my heart he is my son. Sorry this is so long,just trying to let you know a little about me,hope someone can give me some encouragement, I cry alot, PLEASE HELP.

:hugs::hugs:Welcome:flower: Yes, we are a big family..supporting each other through our ups and downs. I'm so glad you found this thread:thumbup: I wish I could offer you some magical answer, however, I'm totally understanding where you're coming from:cry: month after month of AF:( I, too, have been doing the temping, opks, cm etc., etc. That is until 3 days ago. I quit the temping, cm checks and packed away my opks and therm. :nope: I'm just too stressed about it and I KNOW that is bad, bad, bad for TTC. Hang out with all of us here and hopefully you can find encouragement and keep moving forward. You're certainly not too old:) Look at Mrs. Duggar:happydance: 45 and still going with baby #20:) A frient at church had a baby at 45 (no medical help) and my dr. told me earlier this week that a family friend just had a healthy baby at 47...again NO medical intervention. YOU CAN DO IT:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

can someone please tell me how to use the faces? How do you get them over to where you are typing? Sorry i am new at all of this.


----------



## tiatammy

I really need a friend I am going crazy not having anyone to talk to about trying to concieve. been trying to concieve since april of this year,and still no luck.


----------



## tiatammy

Thankyou so much for the encouraging words i am crying as i am typing it has really been hard, I have some people at church that are always asking anything yet? anything yet, and the answer is always no. and they try to help, but it is nothing compared to talking to someone that is going through the same thing as you.


----------



## tiatammy

FaithHopeLove thank you so much for your encouraging words,I will also keep you in my prayers


----------



## Dash

Faith :hugs: It will happen for you. It will. Perhaps this is some lesson in humbling and patience from God, as cruel as it may seem- and all part of the plan.

TRNOV- ITA with Faith on what she said about recovery. By all means my recovery took a lot longer than hers! I was in bed for about a week, and it hurt to move no matter what I did. Give yourself time.


----------



## tiatammy

LMP was 10/21/11 so right now i am in my 2ww and it is driving me nuts, trying to also get used to the temperature charting Im still not sure if i am doing it right. figuring out the coverline is hard for me. I mean does your coverline change every month or does it stay the same?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tiatammy said:


> LMP was 10/21/11 so right now i am in my 2ww and it is driving me nuts, trying to also get used to the temperature charting Im still not sure if i am doing it right. figuring out the coverline is hard for me. I mean does your coverline change every month or does it stay the same?

tia,first of all, the smilies should be sitting on the right side of your screen once you click on the reply to post tab at the bottom of the page. Just click on the smilie and it will be inserted in the form of symbols and letters...the actual animated character won't appear until you hit "submit reply" once your finished typing.

Are you familiar with www.FertilityFriend.com ? This is a great site for charting. I couldn't imagine doing it myself on paper! Yes, the coverline does change from month to month..at least mine always did:wacko: don't even fully understand the *coverline* thing but fertility friend probably has a good explanation:hugs: Looks like there's several of us in the TWW together:thumbup:


----------



## tiatammy

FaithHopeLove said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> LMP was 10/21/11 so right now i am in my 2ww and it is driving me nuts, trying to also get used to the temperature charting Im still not sure if i am doing it right. figuring out the coverline is hard for me. I mean does your coverline change every month or does it stay the same?
> 
> tia,first of all, the smilies should be sitting on the right side of your screen once you click on the reply to post tab at the bottom of the page. Just click on the smilie and it will be inserted in the form of symbols and letters...the actual animated character won't appear until you hit "submit reply" once your finished typing.
> 
> Are you familiar with www.FertilityFriend.com ? This is a great site for charting. I couldn't imagine doing it myself on paper! Yes, the coverline does change from month to month..at least mine always did:wacko: don't even fully understand the *coverline* thing but fertility friend probably has a good explanation:hugs: Looks like there's several of us in the TWW together:thumbup:Click to expand...

Faithhopelove thankyou:thumbup:no i havent tried that web sight:nope:,I am new at all of this computer stuff so bare with me:blush:,I am learning:flower:My LMP was 10/21/11 and I got positive OPK on cycle day 12 husband and I :hugs:on cycle days 9,10,12,13,and 14 I am hopeing this did it.I really dont know how I am going to handle seeing AF again this month:cry:Thank you so much for talking with me :hugs:,I have been going through month after month of noone to talk to every time this has happened my brother showed me some stuff with the computer to get me started to talk with someone going through the same thing as me:cry:My tubal reversal was done in louiville kentucky by dr. richard levin.I live in Morgantown West Virginia.


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> LMP was 10/21/11 so right now i am in my 2ww and it is driving me nuts, trying to also get used to the temperature charting Im still not sure if i am doing it right. figuring out the coverline is hard for me. I mean does your coverline change every month or does it stay the same?
> 
> tia,first of all, the smilies should be sitting on the right side of your screen once you click on the reply to post tab at the bottom of the page. Just click on the smilie and it will be inserted in the form of symbols and letters...the actual animated character won't appear until you hit "submit reply" once your finished typing.
> 
> Are you familiar with www.FertilityFriend.com ? This is a great site for charting. I couldn't imagine doing it myself on paper! Yes, the coverline does change from month to month..at least mine always did:wacko: don't even fully understand the *coverline* thing but fertility friend probably has a good explanation:hugs: Looks like there's several of us in the TWW together:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Faithhopelove thankyou:thumbup:no i havent tried that web sight:nope:,I am new at all of this computer stuff so bare with me:blush:,I am learning:flower:My LMP was 10/21/11 and I got positive OPK on cycle day 12 husband and I :hugs:on cycle days 9,10,12,13,and 14 I am hopeing this did it.I really dont know how I am going to handle seeing AF again this month:cry:Thank you so much for talking with me :hugs:,I have been going through month after month of noone to talk to every time this has happened my brother showed me some stuff with the computer to get me started to talk with someone going through the same thing as me:cry:My tubal reversal was done in louiville kentucky by dr. richard levin.I live in Morgantown West Virginia.Click to expand...

 How do you determine your coverline I dont even know if I am doing right?:shrug:


----------



## tiatammy

I will keep all of you in my prayers as long as i can remember everyones name:haha:Remembering names I am not good at:nope:I hope to get to know and become real good friends,lord knows we need them with what we all face each month:hugs::cry::growlmad::bfn:, this sight really gives alot of encouragement and support :hugs:and that is exactly what I need, and i hope I can give it back to others:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

I hope to speak with more of you tomm. losts of :hugs::hugs::hugs:to you all, going to try and get some:sleep:If i can been restless:growlmad:and very stressed:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sweetlissa

tiatammy said:


> I am new to this site, and i love it.You all sound like a big happy Family. My husband and i have been trying to concieve since april of this year,it has been so painful to see AF show up every month. Doing temperature charting, CM checks, taking prenatals from the very start, Oh i forgot to mention had a tubal reversal done in april of this year. Husband is on 1000mg Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc for healthy swimmers it is to improve the count,motility,and To help with DNA abnormalities. beenusing OPKs too.I am getting so depressed, I am 40 and my husband is 50, he has 3 children from previous marriage the yougest is 11yrs and my daughter from a previous marriage is 19. we both want another child we are raising the 11yr old now i love him so, he also wants a brother or sister,he is my stepson but in my heart he is my son. Sorry this is so long,just trying to let you know a little about me,hope someone can give me some encouragement, I cry alot, PLEASE HELP.

Good morning.. There are many ups and downs to TTC. We have been at it for over a year. There will be alot of crying and alot of emotions. I don't think I even thought about how hard it would be emotionaly. It takes a tole on everyone. The kids the family and the friends. Disappointment every month is hard to deal with. My best suggestion for you is if you have been temping and OPK's and all that for the last 6 months and your body is pretty regular put the stuff up and don't stress about TTC. DOn't temp or anything anymore. I know that is hard. I just had to give up everything including TTC in the last month. Because I had an ectopic last February and my right tube is blocked. And I will be the first to say that giving up is very hard. But looking back putting myself through the stress every month was not healthy. It isn't good for a marriage just adds unneeded stress. I hope this helps and please feel free to come here this is a very supportive group. I love these ladies like I actually know all of them.


----------



## sweetlissa

tiatammy said:


> LMP was 10/21/11 so right now i am in my 2ww and it is driving me nuts, trying to also get used to the temperature charting Im still not sure if i am doing it right. figuring out the coverline is hard for me. I mean does your coverline change every month or does it stay the same?

Try going to Fertilityfriend.com it is free and gives you all kinds of good info and does your cover line for you.


----------



## sweetlissa

WoW it has been a crazy week at my house. After months of planning a trip to Disney (we leave next Saturday). My husband found out he can no longer get the time off of work. :( Soooooo much stress... So I had to find someone else to go. So my sister in law was able to get the time off of work and my mother in law is going to go with me too.. 3 kids and 3 adults should make this trip a breeze other then I already miss my husband. We will be gone for 8 days. This will be the longest I have ever been away from my husband since we have been married. I am scared and sad... The last 2 nights I have had nightmares and woke up crying and out of breath. 
We still haven't fully decided on doing IVF which is really weighing on my mind too. I keep going back and forth with it. SOOOO much money.. I keep thinking about all the other things I could do with $12,000 Like pay off my car and still have money left over to go on my dream vacation..... Or get my drive way paved and a hot tub...... OOOOO I hate choices..lol... I feel like it should be an easy choice but the money is... well it makes it a hard choice... I wish I had a magic 8 ball that would tell me what the future holds. With the Lupus and the Fibromyalgia I am on 3 different meds and I would have to stop taking them all and well then I am scared I would go back to being sick. And I just had my follow up CT scan for my lung for that spot they found back in May. SOOOOO much stress... Ok that is it for me this morning.. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> I am new to this site, and i love it.You all sound like a big happy Family. My husband and i have been trying to concieve since april of this year,it has been so painful to see AF show up every month. Doing temperature charting, CM checks, taking prenatals from the very start, Oh i forgot to mention had a tubal reversal done in april of this year. Husband is on 1000mg Vitamin C and 50mg of Zinc for healthy swimmers it is to improve the count,motility,and To help with DNA abnormalities. beenusing OPKs too.I am getting so depressed, I am 40 and my husband is 50, he has 3 children from previous marriage the yougest is 11yrs and my daughter from a previous marriage is 19. we both want another child we are raising the 11yr old now i love him so, he also wants a brother or sister,he is my stepson but in my heart he is my son. Sorry this is so long,just trying to let you know a little about me,hope someone can give me some encouragement, I cry alot, PLEASE HELP.
> 
> Good morning.. There are many ups and downs to TTC. We have been at it for over a year. There will be alot of crying and alot of emotions. I don't think I even thought about how hard it would be emotionaly. It takes a tole on everyone. The kids the family and the friends. Disappointment every month is hard to deal with. My best suggestion for you is if you have been temping and OPK's and all that for the last 6 months and your body is pretty regular put the stuff up and don't stress about TTC. DOn't temp or anything anymore. I know that is hard. I just had to give up everything including TTC in the last month. Because I had an ectopic last February and my right tube is blocked. And I will be the first to say that giving up is very hard. But looking back putting myself through the stress every month was not healthy. It isn't good for a marriage just adds unneeded stress. I hope this helps and please feel free to come here this is a very supportive group. I love these ladies like I actually know all of them.Click to expand...

sweetlissa thankyou so much for the encouraging words:hugs:,It is so not easy at all:cry:I pray you will concieve:baby:,very soon. It really feels good to have someone to talk to:hugs:Well it looks like AF is going to show her ugly face once again:cry:the temp is dropping.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

My appt went well the baby is doing great!!! With a heart beat of 158 bpm. It was so reassuring to hear it!!! I took my first lovenox injections and I didn't have no problems! I amazed myself but like I said I'll do anything for the health of my baby! My next appt is in 3 weeks( Dec. 2nd and I'll be 10 weeks) and I will be having another sono.I go everything 3 weeks due to being high risk.

Here's a picture of my little June Bug:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/001.jpg


----------



## sweetlissa

TTC***That is awesome.. I love the pic. 
Tammy*** it is always helpful to have someone in the same boat as you. I still come here for support and to support others... Because we all need it.


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> TTC***That is awesome.. I love the pic.
> Tammy*** it is always helpful to have someone in the same boat as you. I still come here for support and to support others... Because we all need it.

sweetlissa: how true your statement is, we all need the support from others it has been very hard for alot of us and sometimes men just dont understand what it means for us to be that loving mother we want to be,:cry::cry::cry:,I have always wanted many children:baby::baby::baby:,The thing that bothers me the most is watching the news,and seeing so many hurting children in all ways and there are so many that want children and cant have them or having a difficult time concieveing,it hurts my heart soooo:cry::cry::cry:,all children want is to be loved,what is so hard about doing that,Im soorry I am rambling,when it comes to things like this I normally do.love love sweetlissa:hugs::hugs::hugs:,thankyou nfor listening hope this finds you well and happy:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:.


----------



## Mommabrown

Wow holy crap i have been away from this forum to long. Congrats to all the new comers! I wish you ladies a very short and happy adventure! 


Dash has Betty made her appearance yet?

Mommax3 not much longer for you either! Wow i can't believe how fast it has gone by!

Tia ttc after a TR is the hardest thing i have ever done in my life. I am 27 and it is still hard to think about how easily i got pregnant with my 3 kids before. 

Sweets how is it looking for IVF??? I wish you guys all the luck in the world!!

Faith. How did your scan come back??? And your Progesterone levels? How are you in general???


----------



## sweetlissa

tiatammy said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> TTC***That is awesome.. I love the pic.
> Tammy*** it is always helpful to have someone in the same boat as you. I still come here for support and to support others... Because we all need it.
> 
> sweetlissa: how true your statement is, we all need the support from others it has been very hard for alot of us and sometimes men just dont understand what it means for us to be that loving mother we want to be,:cry::cry::cry:,I have always wanted many children:baby::baby::baby:,The thing that bothers me the most is watching the news,and seeing so many hurting children in all ways and there are so many that want children and cant have them or having a difficult time concieveing,it hurts my heart soooo:cry::cry::cry:,all children want is to be loved,what is so hard about doing that,Im soorry I am rambling,when it comes to things like this I normally do.love love sweetlissa:hugs::hugs::hugs:,thankyou nfor listening hope this finds you well and happy:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:.Click to expand...

I am in the same boat as you I have always wanted a big family. I got my tubes tied because I was emotional and I was in the middle of having my baby when I signed the papers.. They should never let a woman who is having a baby sign anything..LOL.. Anyway they did it because I was getting ready to have a c-section. But still I had been in labor for about 13 hours. Anyway.. We are looking into IVF because I lost my left tube in Feb 2011 and my right tube was blocked when they looked in October. We still haven't decided if we are going to do it because our insurance company will only pay for the ultrasounds and blood work. I am going to do the blood work and get everthing ready incase we decide to do it. But I am taking my time making up my mind on this one. I would hate to put all this money towards it and get nothing out of it. I have already done that once. :( :(:growlmad:


----------



## tiatammy

Mommabrown said:


> Wow holy crap i have been away from this forum to long. Congrats to all the new comers! I wish you ladies a very short and happy adventure!
> 
> 
> Dash has Betty made her appearance yet?
> 
> Mommax3 not much longer for you either! Wow i can't believe how fast it has gone by!
> 
> Tia ttc after a TR is the hardest thing i have ever done in my life. I am 27 and it is still hard to think about how easily i got pregnant with my 3 kids before.
> 
> Sweets how is it looking for IVF??? I wish you guys all the luck in the world!!
> hello mommabrown he has really been hard:cry::cry:it has been even harder with noone to talk to, the last couple of days has really been nice knowing i am not alone thankyou:hugs::hugs:,How are you doing? Do hope you concieve reall soon:dust::dust::baby::baby:It will happen for us we just have to keep our spirits up and help each other:hugs::hugs:
> Faith. How did your scan come back??? And your Progesterone levels? How are you in general???

 what is going on I am trying to post and it is saying my message is to short?


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Wow holy crap i have been away from this forum to long. Congrats to all the new comers! I wish you ladies a very short and happy adventure!
> 
> 
> Dash has Betty made her appearance yet?
> 
> Mommax3 not much longer for you either! Wow i can't believe how fast it has gone by!
> 
> Tia ttc after a TR is the hardest thing i have ever done in my life. I am 27 and it is still hard to think about how easily i got pregnant with my 3 kids before.
> 
> Sweets how is it looking for IVF??? I wish you guys all the luck in the world!!
> hello mommabrown he has really been hard:cry::cry:it has been even harder with noone to talk to, the last couple of days has really been nice knowing i am not alone thankyou:hugs::hugs:,How are you doing? Do hope you concieve reall soon:dust::dust::baby::baby:It will happen for us we just have to keep our spirits up and help each other:hugs::hugs:
> Faith. How did your scan come back??? And your Progesterone levels? How are you in general???
> 
> what is going on I am trying to post and it is saying my message is to short?Click to expand...

ok I got it figured it out I am new at all of this computer stuff,:shrug:,but I am getting it little by little:happydance:


----------



## mommax3

sweets wow what a let down that your hubby wont be going with you :(
im sure your kids will still have a blast but im just like you I dont like being away from my dh for to long. Try to have fun im sure the kids will keep you busy :) I know the money thing is a hard choice but i think that you have come this far and if you dont just go for the ivf you will always wonder. Saga did her Ivf and she is preggo her numbers are great! my sister goes thursday for hers and im hoping she has the same outcome and if you decide to do it im sure it will be good results :) 
TTC great news on the lo :)
where is dash hope she had that baby :)


----------



## Dash

Nope Im right here! No baby. I schedule my induction Thursday because of low BP problems Ive been having, and lack of weight gain.

I'm so glad to hear about Saga! We had been messaging on Facebook for a while, but i haven't heard from her in probably 2 months I think? I will have to send her a message.

Lissa Im sure your still going to have an awesome time. Have extra fun for me, lol, God knows Im not having much fun these days!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I'll pray that your labor starts naturally and you won't have to be induced:nope: not fun!! Your so close:happydance:

Mommax3, thanks for the update on Saga..I'm so happy her IVF worked!!! It is a risk, we all know that, but it can certainly be rewarding!! 

Lissa, Wow, no hubby in DW:cry: I would change the date:haha: I can't imagine going without him:nope: we moved our DL dates up by week so we leave 2 days after Thanksgiving:happydance:. I'm sure you will still have a fun time without dh. Is he okay with not going? 

MommaB, glad you stopped by:) I've been wondering how you're doing:) Yes, I had my second scan...corpus luteum was visible so O was confirmed. My last progesterone draw is tomorrow. The results won't get to my dr. until next week:( I hope it's before Thursday!!! I really want to know what my progesterone levels are doing! I hope this cycle brings you a baby:hugs:

TTC, wonderful news on the scan:) I'm so happy that everything is moving along uneventful for you:hugs::hugs:

Tia, I'm sorry this month isn't looking hopeful for you:( Hang in there:hugs: btw, I've heard many great things about Dr. Levin:thumbup: you made a good choice in choosing your TR dr!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Tia I conceived in August and then MC'd at 6 weeks in sept.:cry: Dr. says it was due to a genetic abnormality but still hard to take in. I have tried to be laid back and not be so controlling about TTC and it is dang near impossible. I find myself depressed and sad when it doesn't happen and now i expect it not to happen.:nope: I kinda took a break just to ya know gather myself up and figure out if this is what i am really wanting.:?: I hear lots of people talk about the money and how they pay a fortune for this but honestly i think that i would pay any amount of money just to have a baby again.[-o&lt; We have been talking about adoption and even looked into it and there is a 5 year waiting list for babies here. :( Toddlers on the other hand can be adopted out much sooner. DH says he don't care what i want to do that he is on board for whatever my decision is. This site has helped me also and i am so glad to have found these ladies!!:hugs:

Faith i have just been trying to figure out my options TTC. I am NTNP either. I am glad to hear that you are O'ing that takes one less worry off the list:happydance:. I have my Fx for good Progesterone levels for you too!!! I read a TR story the other day and it took her 13 months of :bfn: to end up with that one :bfp: and it stuck and now she has a happy healthy baby boy.:kiss: I think of you almost everyday and hope that you get that excellent news soon!! I know other ladies have had much worse stories but i feel at this point with the holidays I just need to take a break from it so i can enjoy my three children to the fullest. I just can't take seeing a :bfn: again. 

I am glad i made it back to see all the good news! It actually kinda builds my spirits up to see it all working out for everyone and babies being born soon. :)


----------



## tiatammy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash, I'll pray that your labor starts naturally and you won't have to be induced:nope: not fun!! Your so close:happydance:
> 
> Mommax3, thanks for the update on Saga..I'm so happy her IVF worked!!! It is a risk, we all know that, but it can certainly be rewarding!!
> 
> Lissa, Wow, no hubby in DW:cry: I would change the date:haha: I can't imagine going without him:nope: we moved our DL dates up by week so we leave 2 days after Thanksgiving:happydance:. I'm sure you will still have a fun time without dh. Is he okay with not going?
> 
> MommaB, glad you stopped by:) I've been wondering how you're doing:) Yes, I had my second scan...corpus luteum was visible so O was confirmed. My last progesterone draw is tomorrow. The results won't get to my dr. until next week:( I hope it's before Thursday!!! I really want to know what my progesterone levels are doing! I hope this cycle brings you a baby:hugs:
> 
> TTC, wonderful news on the scan:) I'm so happy that everything is moving along uneventful for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tia, I'm sorry this month isn't looking hopeful for you:( Hang in there:hugs: btw, I've heard many great things about Dr. Levin:thumbup: you made a good choice in choosing your TR dr!!!

Faithhopelove that is why I went with Dr. Levin because I read alot on him, but I am scared it is not going to happen:cry::cry: I had someone ask wheather I had a ultrasound of folli to see if I had eggs, that made my heart go up in my throat is that poss.If that is the outcome I dont know what I am going tro do:nope::nope:, Doc. says charts look good and the fsh was great so nI dont know if I have anything to worry about or not???:nope::nope:SEnd in my next chart to him in a couple of days. maybe he will start me on clomid, I dont know I am so stressed:cry::sadangel::-(thankyou so much for your help:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tiatammy said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Dash, I'll pray that your labor starts naturally and you won't have to be induced:nope: not fun!! Your so close:happydance:
> 
> Mommax3, thanks for the update on Saga..I'm so happy her IVF worked!!! It is a risk, we all know that, but it can certainly be rewarding!!
> 
> Lissa, Wow, no hubby in DW:cry: I would change the date:haha: I can't imagine going without him:nope: we moved our DL dates up by week so we leave 2 days after Thanksgiving:happydance:. I'm sure you will still have a fun time without dh. Is he okay with not going?
> 
> MommaB, glad you stopped by:) I've been wondering how you're doing:) Yes, I had my second scan...corpus luteum was visible so O was confirmed. My last progesterone draw is tomorrow. The results won't get to my dr. until next week:( I hope it's before Thursday!!! I really want to know what my progesterone levels are doing! I hope this cycle brings you a baby:hugs:
> 
> TTC, wonderful news on the scan:) I'm so happy that everything is moving along uneventful for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tia, I'm sorry this month isn't looking hopeful for you:( Hang in there:hugs: btw, I've heard many great things about Dr. Levin:thumbup: you made a good choice in choosing your TR dr!!!
> 
> Faithhopelove that is why I went with Dr. Levin because I read alot on him, but I am scared it is not going to happen:cry::cry: I had someone ask wheather I had a ultrasound of folli to see if I had eggs, that made my heart go up in my throat is that poss.If that is the outcome I dont know what I am going tro do:nope::nope:, Doc. says charts look good and the fsh was great so nI dont know if I have anything to worry about or not???:nope::nope:SEnd in my next chart to him in a couple of days. maybe he will start me on clomid, I dont know I am so stressed:cry::sadangel::-(thankyou so much for your help:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Tia, follie scan is what I just did this cycle. It's just to ensure that you're actually ovulating. If you're not, I believe that is when they'll recommend clomid. I felt quit certain that I was O'ing...always get *O* pains on whichever side I'm o'ing on that cycle, as well as ewcm, and temp rise. Dr. recommended the scan as a process of elimination..least invasive and yet still a critical aspect of fertility:winkwink: That's great that you're working so closely with your dr. :hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Mommabrown said:


> Tia I conceived in August and then MC'd at 6 weeks in sept.:cry: Dr. says it was due to a genetic abnormality but still hard to take in. I have tried to be laid back and not be so controlling about TTC and it is dang near impossible. I find myself depressed and sad when it doesn't happen and now i expect it not to happen.:nope: I kinda took a break just to ya know gather myself up and figure out if this is what i am really wanting.:?: I hear lots of people talk about the money and how they pay a fortune for this but honestly i think that i would pay any amount of money just to have a baby again.[-o&lt; We have been talking about adoption and even looked into it and there is a 5 year waiting list for babies here. :( Toddlers on the other hand can be adopted out much sooner. DH says he don't care what i want to do that he is on board for whatever my decision is. This site has helped me also and i am so glad to have found these ladies!!:hugs:
> 
> Faith i have just been trying to figure out my options TTC. I am NTNP either. I am glad to hear that you are O'ing that takes one less worry off the list:happydance:. I have my Fx for good Progesterone levels for you too!!! I read a TR story the other day and it took her 13 months of :bfn: to end up with that one :bfp: and it stuck and now she has a happy healthy baby boy.:kiss: I think of you almost everyday and hope that you get that excellent news soon!! I know other ladies have had much worse stories but i feel at this point with the holidays I just need to take a break from it so i can enjoy my three children to the fullest. I just can't take seeing a :bfn: again.
> 
> I am glad i made it back to see all the good news! It actually kinda builds my spirits up to see it all working out for everyone and babies being born soon. :)

momaabrown hello yes it is very hard every month when the:witch: shows her ugly face which she came this morning:growlmad::cry::cry:, Just sent my temp chart to doc. I have to wait and see what he wants to try now maybe clomid:shrug:, I dont know anymore after 7 months of this:nope::nope:But hanging on to my god for patience you know in only his time not ours:hugs::hugs:, pray it will happen for us both and many women here.:dust::dust::baby:


----------



## tiatammy

FaithHopeLove said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Dash, I'll pray that your labor starts naturally and you won't have to be induced:nope: not fun!! Your so close:happydance:
> 
> Mommax3, thanks for the update on Saga..I'm so happy her IVF worked!!! It is a risk, we all know that, but it can certainly be rewarding!!
> 
> Lissa, Wow, no hubby in DW:cry: I would change the date:haha: I can't imagine going without him:nope: we moved our DL dates up by week so we leave 2 days after Thanksgiving:happydance:. I'm sure you will still have a fun time without dh. Is he okay with not going?
> 
> MommaB, glad you stopped by:) I've been wondering how you're doing:) Yes, I had my second scan...corpus luteum was visible so O was confirmed. My last progesterone draw is tomorrow. The results won't get to my dr. until next week:( I hope it's before Thursday!!! I really want to know what my progesterone levels are doing! I hope this cycle brings you a baby:hugs:
> 
> TTC, wonderful news on the scan:) I'm so happy that everything is moving along uneventful for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tia, I'm sorry this month isn't looking hopeful for you:( Hang in there:hugs: btw, I've heard many great things about Dr. Levin:thumbup: you made a good choice in choosing your TR dr!!!
> 
> Faithhopelove that is why I went with Dr. Levin because I read alot on him, but I am scared it is not going to happen:cry::cry: I had someone ask wheather I had a ultrasound of folli to see if I had eggs, that made my heart go up in my throat is that poss.If that is the outcome I dont know what I am going tro do:nope::nope:, Doc. says charts look good and the fsh was great so nI dont know if I have anything to worry about or not???:nope::nope:SEnd in my next chart to him in a couple of days. maybe he will start me on clomid, I dont know I am so stressed:cry::sadangel::-(thankyou so much for your help:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tia, follie scan is what I just did this cycle. It's just to ensure that you're actually ovulating. If you're not, I believe that is when they'll recommend clomid. I felt quit certain that I was O'ing...always get *O* pains on whichever side I'm o'ing on that cycle, as well as ewcm, and temp rise. Dr. recommended the scan as a process of elimination..least invasive and yet still a critical aspect of fertility:winkwink: That's great that you're working so closely with your dr. :hugs:Click to expand...

Faithhopelove hello how are you?:hugs: grat to hear from you:hugs:, I hope the folli turnout was good, I do use OPKs wont that tell me I have ovulated for sure? and the temp chart? The doc. I hope does someting to help speed up the progress wishing you lots luck. and lots of


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Dash, I'll pray that your labor starts naturally and you won't have to be induced:nope: not fun!! Your so close:happydance:
> 
> Mommax3, thanks for the update on Saga..I'm so happy her IVF worked!!! It is a risk, we all know that, but it can certainly be rewarding!!
> 
> Lissa, Wow, no hubby in DW:cry: I would change the date:haha: I can't imagine going without him:nope: we moved our DL dates up by week so we leave 2 days after Thanksgiving:happydance:. I'm sure you will still have a fun time without dh. Is he okay with not going?
> 
> MommaB, glad you stopped by:) I've been wondering how you're doing:) Yes, I had my second scan...corpus luteum was visible so O was confirmed. My last progesterone draw is tomorrow. The results won't get to my dr. until next week:( I hope it's before Thursday!!! I really want to know what my progesterone levels are doing! I hope this cycle brings you a baby:hugs:
> 
> TTC, wonderful news on the scan:) I'm so happy that everything is moving along uneventful for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tia, I'm sorry this month isn't looking hopeful for you:( Hang in there:hugs: btw, I've heard many great things about Dr. Levin:thumbup: you made a good choice in choosing your TR dr!!!
> 
> Faithhopelove that is why I went with Dr. Levin because I read alot on him, but I am scared it is not going to happen:cry::cry: I had someone ask wheather I had a ultrasound of folli to see if I had eggs, that made my heart go up in my throat is that poss.If that is the outcome I dont know what I am going tro do:nope::nope:, Doc. says charts look good and the fsh was great so nI dont know if I have anything to worry about or not???:nope::nope:SEnd in my next chart to him in a couple of days. maybe he will start me on clomid, I dont know I am so stressed:cry::sadangel::-(thankyou so much for your help:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tia, follie scan is what I just did this cycle. It's just to ensure that you're actually ovulating. If you're not, I believe that is when they'll recommend clomid. I felt quit certain that I was O'ing...always get *O* pains on whichever side I'm o'ing on that cycle, as well as ewcm, and temp rise. Dr. recommended the scan as a process of elimination..least invasive and yet still a critical aspect of fertility:winkwink: That's great that you're working so closely with your dr. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Faithhopelove hello how are you?:hugs: grat to hear from you:hugs:, I hope the folli turnout was good, I do use OPKs wont that tell me I have ovulated for sure? and the temp chart? The doc. I hope does someting to help speed up the progress wishing you lots luck. and lots ofClick to expand...

Well I hit the wrong button:haha:sorry.wishing you lots of:dust::dust: keep intouch.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> sweets wow what a let down that your hubby wont be going with you :(
> im sure your kids will still have a blast but im just like you I dont like being away from my dh for to long. Try to have fun im sure the kids will keep you busy :) I know the money thing is a hard choice but i think that you have come this far and if you dont just go for the ivf you will always wonder. Saga did her Ivf and she is preggo her numbers are great! my sister goes thursday for hers and im hoping she has the same outcome and if you decide to do it im sure it will be good results :)
> TTC great news on the lo :)
> where is dash hope she had that baby :)

WoW. I had wondered what happened with her. I am so happy that she was able to do IVF. I already miss my husband and I haven't even left yet. 
AS far as IVF I still am not sure. I am trying to wait for the answer.. LOL.. Like God is going to come down and give me the right answer. I WISH !!!!! I am so scared of getting my heart broke. Because I have already been through so much. I just don't know if I could handle another loss.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> Nope Im right here! No baby. I schedule my induction Thursday because of low BP problems Ive been having, and lack of weight gain.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear about Saga! We had been messaging on Facebook for a while, but i haven't heard from her in probably 2 months I think? I will have to send her a message.
> 
> Lissa Im sure your still going to have an awesome time. Have extra fun for me, lol, God knows Im not having much fun these days!

I can not believe it is that time already. I hope I can see pics before I leave Saturday... Good luck and I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## mommax3

Sweets I think if you ask him for help he will not sure if he will just show up at your door step with the answer lol but he will help guide you. The lady in the supermarket was some sort of sign dont ya think? Life is soooo good but just so damn hard sometimes!


----------



## future_numan

:wave: everyone, just dropping by to see how everyone is doing..

Dsah, Good luck tomorrow. I can't beleive it is time already:dohh: Gosh time flies..

Momma, 34 weeks already:shock: and your having a girl.. that's awsome.. girls are awsome:D

I saw your post about saga.. I am so happy for her..:happydance:

Lisa:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Future 15 weeks already! you go girl :)
Dash Good luck in the am I cant wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## mommax3

So I got my section date its on dec. 21 which just happens to be my oldest sons bday :( Im really mad about it but they were not willing to do it any earlier and if I go later I wont be home for xmas eve.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Future: so good to see you popping in:hugs: looks like you're doing great AND have a gender scan coming right up:hugs: wonderful news! I hope you're feeling well:flower:

Tia, sorry AF showed:nope: yes, my scan went well and confirmed that I AM ovulating:thumbup: Unfortunately, opks will not tell that you O, just that your body is releasing the hormone that tells your body to O (LH)...right girls:shrug: however, the temp rise is a GOOD indication that you did O... right Lissa? I know sweetlissa discovered she wasn't O'ing even though she was getting + opks. :dohh: our bodies are sooo complicated..especially when we go and mess them up!!! I hope next cycle is yours:hugs:

Mommax, Dec. 21 will seem perfect when the time comes:hugs: How old is your ds? Perhaps if he feels he needs a "Day all his own" you can alternate years of moving one of the birthdays by one day either side. :kiss: I would think he'd be thrilled to have a little sister born on his birthday:haha: 

Dash, I'm praying for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

MommaB, NTNP is a good way to go:hugs: we, too, have talked about adoption. Dh reaaallly wants more kids..whether from his genes or not:) We will leave that in God's hands too, but that might just be how dh will get his dozen kids:haha:

AHHHHH, Thanksgiving is next week:happydance: I can't wait! I love to cook t-day dinner:) What does everyone have planned? :kiss:


----------



## mommax3

FAith my son is going to be 7 and at first he was excited but not so much now, which is weird cause we usually celebrate his bday at the beging of the month anyway this way he doesnt feel like his bday and xmas are meshed. Im going to buy him a specia gift so when he comes to th hospital on his bay he feels special :) How are you feeling? did the dr. come back with any reason why your not preggo yet? man this better happen for you soon im not you but im getting anxious for you lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> FAith my son is going to be 7 and at first he was excited but not so much now, which is weird cause we usually celebrate his bday at the beging of the month anyway this way he doesnt feel like his bday and xmas are meshed. Im going to buy him a specia gift so when he comes to th hospital on his bay he feels special :) How are you feeling? did the dr. come back with any reason why your not preggo yet? man this better happen for you soon im not you but im getting anxious for you lol

I'm feeling fine, thanks for asking:hugs: I have my days when I feel like "it's just never going to happen" and then other days I'm coming to grips with the possiblity of it not. I think the hardest thing for me is that dh really, really wants more and I feel bad that it's not happening:nope: My first progesterone number came back at 10.5, which my dr. said is a little low..normal range is 12-14. He probably won't call until Fri. or Mon. so he can give me results from the final 2 draws. I hope it's super low:haha: so I can feel like "ahhh, that's why I've not gotten preggo yet"...giving me some hope to move on:shrug:. I do plan to get an HSG in Jan or Feb while in Fl. if not PG before. That's really where I feel like the problem probably is. I'm hoping the hsg will push out whatever is in there:thumbup: I'm also considering self-fertility massage. It's pretty simple to learn and seems quite effective at breaking up blockages in the tubes as well as stagnant blood etc.:flower:

Great idea about the extra special gift for your birthday boy:) My b-day is Dec. 18th and I actually never minded having it blend with Christmas. It was just another excuse for a fun Christmas party:) (Now days, though, I don't even like to have it acknowledged:winkwink: just not as fun when you're nearing the end of the 30's:sad1:) 

Glad you have your day SET. It will all work out:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I agree with the hsg probably helping you here it all to often around our TR threads that woman get preggo after they have it done. Jan is not to far off now so thats a good thing :) The progesterone thing maybe even being a little off could effect you so hopefully the dr. will start you on some progesterone and you will have a nice christmas gift :) Its crazy how bad I want my tr girls to get there bfp! I really really cant wait to see you girls big and preggo :)


----------



## sweetlissa

FaithHopeLove said:


> Future: so good to see you popping in:hugs: looks like you're doing great AND have a gender scan coming right up:hugs: wonderful news! I hope you're feeling well:flower:
> 
> Tia, sorry AF showed:nope: yes, my scan went well and confirmed that I AM ovulating:thumbup: Unfortunately, opks will not tell that you O, just that your body is releasing the hormone that tells your body to O (LH)...right girls:shrug: however, the temp rise is a GOOD indication that you did O... right Lissa? I know sweetlissa discovered she wasn't O'ing even though she was getting + opks. :dohh: our bodies are sooo complicated..especially when we go and mess them up!!! I hope next cycle is yours:hugs:
> 
> Mommax, Dec. 21 will seem perfect when the time comes:hugs: How old is your ds? Perhaps if he feels he needs a "Day all his own" you can alternate years of moving one of the birthdays by one day either side. :kiss: I would think he'd be thrilled to have a little sister born on his birthday:haha:
> 
> Dash, I'm praying for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> MommaB, NTNP is a good way to go:hugs: we, too, have talked about adoption. Dh reaaallly wants more kids..whether from his genes or not:) We will leave that in God's hands too, but that might just be how dh will get his dozen kids:haha:
> 
> AHHHHH, Thanksgiving is next week:happydance: I can't wait! I love to cook t-day dinner:) What does everyone have planned? :kiss:

Faith the 3 -4 temps after O usually confirms it. If you stay up for 4 days that is usually a good sign. But If you go up and stay somewhat level then it usually indicates you did not O. As an example CD12 Temp 97.31 CD 13 Temp 97.28 CD14 Temp 97.66 CD 15 Temp 97.89 CD 16 Temp 97.93 CD 17 Temp 98.11 That would show that you O'd..... If you chart goes like this. Cd12 Temp 97.31 CD13 Temp 97.28 CD14 Temp 97.66 CD15 Temp 97.69 CD 16 Temp 97.64 CD 17 Temp 97.81 that would indicate that you probably did not O.


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash thinking of you today....:hugs::hugs::crib::pink::wohoo: i can't wait to see pics


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Sweets I think if you ask him for help he will not sure if he will just show up at your door step with the answer lol but he will help guide you. The lady in the supermarket was some sort of sign dont ya think? Life is soooo good but just so damn hard sometimes!

Momma you are right it was a sign. I am just so scared of being let down. So I think I have put up a wall around my heart because I have been through so much in the last year. On October 18th I received the news of not being able to have anymore without doing IVF which also would have been my due date if I hadn't had an ectopic.... So it seemed 10 times worse then what it probably would have had I not been there on my due date.. The emotions have really gotten to me. And I look at my youngest and I see such an incredible bond there And I wish for it again. I don't know I am going to get the blood work done at the start of my next cycle and go from there. If we can be on the cheaper side of $6,000 then we might do it. He said it could be as low as $1,500 for the meds which would be very doable.


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> So I got my section date its on dec. 21 which just happens to be my oldest sons bday :( Im really mad about it but they were not willing to do it any earlier and if I go later I wont be home for xmas eve.

Well I will be praying that you go into Labor on the 18th then.. WATER BRAKE and all that way they can't stop you


----------



## sweetlissa

Well. I am packed and ready to go on vacation.... Coco Beach and Disney World here we come.. I am very much looking forward to vacation but already missing my hubby... I am determined to make the best of it though.


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Well. I am packed and ready to go on vacation.... Coco Beach and Disney World here we come.. I am very much looking forward to vacation but already missing my hubby... I am determined to make the best of it though.

sweetlissa you have fun and enjoy yourself, keep intouch:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

Faith thanks for the info on the pos. OPK thing and the temp I greatly appriciate it, well sent my temp chart to doc. he says it looks good, so if he says it is ok and there isnt a problem then I quess I shouldnt worry, only time will tell, also going to try the softcups this cycle just bought them yesterday, and going to use the preseed, taking alot of adivice from all you ladies one is bound to work just got to find the one for me lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

Sorry, I haven't been on lately, been so down. I was so sure I was out this month, just felt it. Took a test last night, and thought is that a line, pretty faint but definately a line.....this morning took another and BFP!!!! I am so happy! Keeping my fx for all of you! I know it will happen soon, I have been trying for 7 months.

What I did different this cycle....Had HSG, used Instead Softcups and Preseed. Also, had an issue with the OPK's, so BD'd everyday from cycle day 9 to cyle day 22....LOL, just to be safe!!!!! 

BABYDUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Trynfor5 said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on lately, been so down. I was so sure I was out this month, just felt it. Took a test last night, and thought is that a line, pretty faint but definately a line.....this morning took another and BFP!!!! I am so happy! Keeping my fx for all of you! I know it will happen soon, I have been trying for 7 months.
> 
> What I did different this cycle....Had HSG, used Instead Softcups and Preseed. Also, had an issue with the OPK's, so BD'd everyday from cycle day 9 to cyle day 22....LOL, just to be safe!!!!!
> 
> BABYDUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

RIGHT ON... You get a BFP and Dash gets a baby. Hope everything goes smoothly for you... Alot of people do get their BFP's the month of the HSG


----------



## mammaspath

Trynfor5 said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on lately, been so down. I was so sure I was out this month, just felt it. Took a test last night, and thought is that a line, pretty faint but definately a line.....this morning took another and BFP!!!! I am so happy! Keeping my fx for all of you! I know it will happen soon, I have been trying for 7 months.
> 
> What I did different this cycle....Had HSG, used Instead Softcups and Preseed. Also, had an issue with the OPK's, so BD'd everyday from cycle day 9 to cyle day 22....LOL, just to be safe!!!!!
> 
> BABYDUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trynfor5

It is gonna happen for you SweetLissa!!!!! Thank you for all the advice and support while I was freakin out...LOL. You are very kind and I will be saying extra prayers for you!


----------



## Dash

sweetlissa said:


> Dash thinking of you today....:hugs::hugs::crib::pink::wohoo: i can't wait to see pics

I am officially going to be pregnant for the REST OF MY LIFE. 

No joke.

My body is "unfavorable" right now. My cervix is completely unchanged and the baby is just floating around my uterus unengaged. Even though my BP readings were too low while I was sitting and too high while I was standing, induction with an unfavorable uterus means a likely c-section, and Im not into that.

So I go back Tuesday.


----------



## Dash

Trynfor5 said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on lately, been so down. I was so sure I was out this month, just felt it. Took a test last night, and thought is that a line, pretty faint but definately a line.....this morning took another and BFP!!!! I am so happy! Keeping my fx for all of you! I know it will happen soon, I have been trying for 7 months.
> 
> What I did different this cycle....Had HSG, used Instead Softcups and Preseed. Also, had an issue with the OPK's, so BD'd everyday from cycle day 9 to cyle day 22....LOL, just to be safe!!!!!
> 
> BABYDUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOHOO!! congrats!


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Dash thinking of you today....:hugs::hugs::crib::pink::wohoo: i can't wait to see pics
> 
> I am officially going to be pregnant for the REST OF MY LIFE.
> 
> No joke.
> 
> My body is "unfavorable" right now. My cervix is completely unchanged and the baby is just floating around my uterus unengaged. Even though my BP readings were too low while I was sitting and too high while I was standing, induction with an unfavorable uterus means a likely c-section, and Im not into that.
> 
> So I go back Tuesday.Click to expand...

O NO..... I am so sorry. Tuesday will be here before you know it. You could wait until Wednesday and have her on my bday :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Well. I will miss you all while I am gone. I will be taking the computer with me so I will try to check in and I will post pics.. Wish me luck. 3 kids and a mother in law and sister in law.. I wonder if they make drugs for that...LOL.. I will probably be hairless by the time I get home..


----------



## mommax3

Dash im sorry hun, I know tusday probably feels so far away ugh she will be here soon :)
sweets have a great trip!!!!
tryin congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, :happydance:yeehaw:happydance: great news:hugs: I hope it's smooth sailing for you:flower:

Lissa, have a super fun time:) I can't wait to see pics:thumbup:

Dash, I don't blame you a bit for not wanting to do c-section:nope: I'll pray that little Betty comes on her own. Crazy as it may sound...have hubby get close to your belly and talk to her:) I've heard someone talk about this and says it often works!

Afm, AF arrived this morning...totally expecting it, no worries:winkwink: I know a BFP will happen when the timing is right:)


----------



## Mommabrown

Well Ladies I think that i might have a fighting chance this month. Feeling alot going on have been trying not to jinx it but I am feeling it more and more. Is it craziness or do you think i have a chance.

5 DPO dizziness lightheadedness?? moody Headaches sharp pains in my sides gassy
6 DPO headache tender bb's headache excessive hunger gassy tired all the time moody backache really bad
7 DPO moody major headache tender bb's heartburn excessive hunger cramping tired all the time gassy
8 DPO tender bb's lightheadedness moody no head ache yet but feel the same as yesterday heartburn so bad my chest felt like it was on fire all night. Not eating spice foods either?? still extremely gassy cramping 
I am hoping for that :bfp:!!! And that it isn't all in my head:nope:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Well Ladies I think that i might have a fighting chance this month. Feeling alot going on have been trying not to jinx it but I am feeling it more and more. Is it craziness or do you think i have a chance.
> 
> 5 DPO dizziness lightheadedness?? moody Headaches sharp pains in my sides gassy
> 6 DPO headache tender bb's headache excessive hunger gassy tired all the time moody backache really bad
> 7 DPO moody major headache tender bb's heartburn excessive hunger cramping tired all the time gassy
> 8 DPO tender bb's lightheadedness moody no head ache yet but feel the same as yesterday heartburn so bad my chest felt like it was on fire all night. Not eating spice foods either?? still extremely gassy cramping
> I am hoping for that :bfp:!!! And that it isn't all in my head:nope:

Sounds like great symptoms for a BFP:happydance: :dust:


----------



## Luvnmy2

Did any of you have really bad cramps around time for AF after your TR but never had it before. AF is due today and I am having awful cramps right now which never happened before TR. Still hopeful it's pointing to BFP.


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith I so hope so cause if I am not I am wondering what is up with this old body of mine. lol
Luvmy2 my first period i had really bad cramps. I think that it is kinda normal.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Luvnmy2 said:


> Did any of you have really bad cramps around time for AF after your TR but never had it before. AF is due today and I am having awful cramps right now which never happened before TR. Still hopeful it's pointing to BFP.

I had HORRIBLE cramps right around AF for probably 2 or 3 cycles after the TR. Sadly, they didn't point to BFP for me:nope: I hope it's better news for you:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all. I had a few minutes and wanted to see if anyone had heard from Dash???? 
We are having a wonderful vacation. Been a little trying but good. On the 1st day at the beach my son got sick. Took him to the Urgent Care and it was Pink eye. So that has made everything a little more trying. Anyway today we went to sea world. It was so much fun. I will post pics when I get home. 
Today was my last day of being 30. :( But it wasn't a bad year all in all. Maybe a little stressful but not bad. So I am looking forward to 31. Tomorrow is disney world then my sister in law and I are going to float in the lazy river and have some adult drinks..LOL.. No kids allowed.. Momma needs a little quite time without hearing Momma every 2 seconds..LOL... I miss my husband and IIIIIIIII SOOOOOOOOO wish he was here.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, sorry to hear that your son is sick:( I hope he recovers quickly so you can enjoy the rest of your vaca:thumbup: can't wait to see photos:) Wow! so you'll be in Florida for T-day..this just dawned on me:) Hope it's a fun time:hugs:

Dash, I hope things are going well for you:hugs: hopefully you're snuggling little Betty as I type this note. :hugs: let us know how you're doing when you get the time:kiss:

Tryn, how are you feeling? are you getting betas drawn:happydance:


----------



## Dash

Nope I'm right here! My doctor is scheduling my induction as we speak...ok, or supposedly scheduling my induction, you know how doctors are. I should know by the end of the day.

Have fun tomorrow Lissa!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Nope I'm right here! My doctor is scheduling my induction as we speak...ok, or supposedly scheduling my induction, you know how doctors are. I should know by the end of the day.
> 
> Have fun tomorrow Lissa!

Wow, girl! You're going to have her almost exactly on your due date! Guess you won't be cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year:haha: So, the induction is happening today?! Eeeeek! I will pray for a safe and (easy..if that's possible) delivery! Just know that your TR sisters are thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, any testing going on at your place:winkwink: come on BFP:happydance:


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow, girl! You're going to have her almost exactly on your due date! Guess you won't be cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year:haha: So, the induction is happening today?! Eeeeek! I will pray for a safe and (easy..if that's possible) delivery! Just know that your TR sisters are thinking of you:hugs:

No they are supposed to call me back and tell me when my induction is set for- but I CANNOT seem to get someone to call me back! They called this AM and said they didn't forget about me, and they would call by noon, but nobody has called :growlmad: Im getting irritated. 

I bet I go into labor tonight because it would be the most inconvenient for everyone.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girl! You're going to have her almost exactly on your due date! Guess you won't be cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year:haha: So, the induction is happening today?! Eeeeek! I will pray for a safe and (easy..if that's possible) delivery! Just know that your TR sisters are thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> No they are supposed to call me back and tell me when my induction is set for- but I CANNOT seem to get someone to call me back! They called this AM and said they didn't forget about me, and they would call by noon, but nobody has called :growlmad: Im getting irritated.
> 
> I bet I go into labor tonight because it would be the most inconvenient for everyone.Click to expand...

Sorry Dash:nope: certainly one of the downsides to living in the city! so many people to deal with:wacko:


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> Nope I'm right here! My doctor is scheduling my induction as we speak...ok, or supposedly scheduling my induction, you know how doctors are. I should know by the end of the day.
> 
> Have fun tomorrow Lissa!

WOW I pray you get some snuggling time here soon


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girl! You're going to have her almost exactly on your due date! Guess you won't be cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year:haha: So, the induction is happening today?! Eeeeek! I will pray for a safe and (easy..if that's possible) delivery! Just know that your TR sisters are thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> No they are supposed to call me back and tell me when my induction is set for- but I CANNOT seem to get someone to call me back! They called this AM and said they didn't forget about me, and they would call by noon, but nobody has called :growlmad: Im getting irritated.
> 
> I bet I go into labor tonight because it would be the most inconvenient for everyone.Click to expand...

Today is a great day to be born... Trust me i know.. lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ahhhhhhh Lissa! :wohoo::wohoo::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SWEET LISSAAAAA, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:hugs::hugs: and many, many more:flower:


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girl! You're going to have her almost exactly on your due date! Guess you won't be cooking Thanksgiving dinner this year:haha: So, the induction is happening today?! Eeeeek! I will pray for a safe and (easy..if that's possible) delivery! Just know that your TR sisters are thinking of you:hugs:
> 
> No they are supposed to call me back and tell me when my induction is set for- but I CANNOT seem to get someone to call me back! They called this AM and said they didn't forget about me, and they would call by noon, but nobody has called :growlmad: Im getting irritated.
> 
> I bet I go into labor tonight because it would be the most inconvenient for everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Today is a great day to be born... Trust me i know.. lolClick to expand...

Happy Birthday Lisa, may you have many many more wishing you to have a wonderful day sweetheart:cake::friends::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you ladies. We are home now I will post some pics.


----------



## sweetlissa

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/DSCN2953.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/DSCN2966.jpg https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/Photo0008.jpghttps://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h454/sweetlissa1980/Photo0022.jpg


----------



## Mommabrown

Well I tested 10DPO 14DPO and all :bfn: I am now 16 DPO and still no AF haven't tested these past todays because i already have seen the the :bfn: and don't want to see it again so if she is coming it will be really late this month. :cry: so we will see what happens.:shrug: I talked to a lady during black friday that said she didn't get a :bfp: until almost 20 DPO... but i dunno still having tender bbs cramping gas and light headedness.:wacko:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, welcome home:) I love the photos!!! Thanks for sharing them with us:thumbup: I'll bet dh was happy to have you home:flower: I hope the trip was relaxing:hugs:

MommaB, so sorry for the BFNs:nope: seeing just one line on those tests is always heart breaking:( Who knows why af is late:shrug: try to not let it get you down and ruin the holidays with your family:kiss: Get back after it once the new year rolls around:hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

Has anyone heard from Dash?????


----------



## Mommabrown

Well Aunt Flow showed and i have blood work tomorrow at 1:45 then my HSG next week. I am nervous about seeing if my tubes are open. Dr. told me that after the MC that debris can get in them and block them too so hopefully everything looks good.


----------



## mommax3

Sweets love the pics, looks like a blast I cant wait to take my kiddos there one day :) 
mommab im sorry the witch got you she is such an evil bitch!!!
I have dash on my fb and she had her lil bettie last week :) im sure she will be back when things balance out, hope she posts lots of pics 
afm I have been suffering from crazy edema and faintness so im on take it easy orders lol I only have 21 more days now and believve me im counting down.


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Sweets love the pics, looks like a blast I cant wait to take my kiddos there one day :)
> mommab im sorry the witch got you she is such an evil bitch!!!
> I have dash on my fb and she had her lil bettie last week :) im sure she will be back when things balance out, hope she posts lots of pics
> afm I have been suffering from crazy edema and faintness so im on take it easy orders lol I only have 21 more days now and believve me im counting down.

WOW that is wonderful.. Did she manage to have her on my bday..??? November 23????? That would be awesome.. I wanted to give you all my facebook info.. Melissa Yates Davis. 

Sorry AF showed Mommab.. 

Also wanted to let you all know that a friend of mine who had her TR in 2006 is pregnant with baby #2 after TR.. She text me last Friday.. And has been texting pics of her tests to me. I am so excited for her. 
AFM... WE are thinking that we are not going to do IVF and just let nature do whatever it wants... Soooo with that being said. I am offically done TTC and I wont be back at it. This morning I put my BBT therms in the garbage and packed up all of my OPK's and HPT's... Kinda sad. But yet kinda happy... I am going to focus on getting life back to normal you know how TTC can affect everything in the bedroom. LOL... These last few months have actually been kinda nice when it comes to being close to my hubby I no longer have to jump on him as soon as I am at CD11.. Infact I don't even have a clue when I am do to O..LOL... And I can't even remember the first day of my last cycle..LOL... So life is getting back to normal. And I am ok with it. I will still come here to support each and everyone of you. And I look forward to you all getting you BFP's.... And if God has it in his plans for me then I am ok with that too :)


----------



## Dash

Hey girls! Just wanted to get on and let everyone know I had baby Bettie on Thanksgiving :) She was 7 pounds 15 ounces and 21 inches long. It was my longest pregnancy, longest labor (almost 24 hours), and biggest baby. She is perfect! 

I set this pic to public so hopefully everyone can see:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52302822230.2061550.1073050889&type=3&theater


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh Dash,CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo: such a precious little girl:hugs: I hope you are healing well and getting plenty of sleep:flower: :kiss: sorry your labor was so long:( I thought they were supposed to get shorter..well, maybe the next one will be a shorter delivery for you;)


----------



## mammaspath

congratulations Dash............baby is so pretty!


----------



## sweetlissa

Dash she is so beautiful... Congrats...


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Dash! 

Afm, Well AF showed her ugly face and only lasted 2 days. It seemed a little normal but actually pretty light for the first 2 days of a regular flow. I have a Dr. appt at 1:45 today and i have a series of blood work that has to be done but i am really confused with my body at this moment. Of course i have googled this and it has came up with lots of different stories. I was just wondering .....Anyone of y'all have this happen before??


----------



## wannahv1more

Hello everyone...I know its been awhile.

Congrats Dash!!! I know your glad to have your lil one home.

Lissa love the pics. Glad you had a good time.


MommaB sorry about af. What kind of blood work did you have done?

Afm I'm having my HSG done on Wednesday. Af is here after a faint positive on Tuesday and yesterday. Not really sure what is going on. I ovulated early on cd10, had 2 faint positives, then af came on cd25. Well if everything goes well with the HSG I will start clomid next month. I think maybe my hormones are out of wack. Think I will be asking for some blood work to check. Faith and Lissa what exactly should I ask for? My obgyn is a lil clueless and has to be told. I know you ladies have had some testing done and I would appreciate your help.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Congrats Dash!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## bbgoosebumps

I have a giant headache. Been racking my brain! Any important questions you ladies wish you would have asked or any other helpful info would be great. Also-one last thing...I need a ttc buddy after tomorrow! hooray!

BABY DUST BAY DUST BABY DUST!


----------



## mammaspath

bbgoosebumps said:


> I have a giant headache. Been racking my brain! Any important questions you ladies wish you would have asked or any other helpful info would be great. Also-one last thing...I need a ttc buddy after tomorrow! hooray!
> 
> BABY DUST BAY DUST BABY DUST!

Hope the sugery went well! let us know how you recover


----------



## tiatammy

Dash said:


> Hey girls! Just wanted to get on and let everyone know I had baby Bettie on Thanksgiving :) She was 7 pounds 15 ounces and 21 inches long. It was my longest pregnancy, longest labor (almost 24 hours), and biggest baby. She is perfect!
> 
> I set this pic to public so hopefully everyone can see:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52302822230.2061550.1073050889&type=3&theater

congradulations dash she is beautiful angel.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

bbgoose, I hope the surgery was a success and you're getting rested:hugs: let us know how it went:winkwink:

Wanna, best wishes for clear tubes:hugs: be sure to take some pain killers before you go in...at least that's what I hear:haha: I haven't had one *yet* myself, but from what I've read and hear from other ladies around here, the pain killers help.

MommaB, how was your dr. appt?

Dash, I'm sure your busy lovin' on your sweet little gal:hugs: I hope you're feeling good:flower:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> bbgoose, I hope the surgery was a success and you're getting rested:hugs: let us know how it went:winkwink:
> 
> Wanna, best wishes for clear tubes:hugs: be sure to take some pain killers before you go in...at least that's what I hear:haha: I haven't had one *yet* myself, but from what I've read and hear from other ladies around here, the pain killers help.
> 
> MommaB, how was your dr. appt?
> 
> Dash, I'm sure your busy lovin' on your sweet little gal:hugs: I hope you're feeling good:flower:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :hugs:



It didn't go as i expected.:cry: Was told have surgery now or to wait 5 months of ttc on our own and if nothing happens then have surgery bc my OB refuses to do a HSG on a woman that has had a TR because it will tear the tubes apart according to him. :( All my blood work came back great and he sad and I quote you are young enough that i am not really concerned with it being your eggs it could be that only one tube is open because we already know that you have conceive once and that it is possible. :growlmad: So i said freck it this month. I want a month of not worring about the right time to have sex and to just feel comfortable for the holidays.
:wacko:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> bbgoose, I hope the surgery was a success and you're getting rested:hugs: let us know how it went:winkwink:
> 
> Wanna, best wishes for clear tubes:hugs: be sure to take some pain killers before you go in...at least that's what I hear:haha: I haven't had one *yet* myself, but from what I've read and hear from other ladies around here, the pain killers help.
> 
> MommaB, how was your dr. appt?
> 
> Dash, I'm sure your busy lovin' on your sweet little gal:hugs: I hope you're feeling good:flower:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't go as i expected.:cry: Was told have surgery now or to wait 5 months of ttc on our own and if nothing happens then have surgery bc my OB refuses to do a HSG on a woman that has had a TR because it will tear the tubes apart according to him. :( All my blood work came back great and he sad and I quote you are young enough that i am not really concerned with it being your eggs it could be that only one tube is open because we already know that you have conceive once and that it is possible. :growlmad: So i said freck it this month. I want a month of not worring about the right time to have sex and to just feel comfortable for the holidays.
> :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow! Now, is the surgery in place of any hsg? I've not heard of an hsg tearing apart the tubes...:huh: I wonder if it's time to find a new ob:hugs: I think you're very wise to take a month OFF! Relax and enjoy Christmas and New years and then get refocused in the new year. Try not to worry:hugs: your dr. may be right in that one tube is blocked. Do you know which side you O'd on when you conceived? Perhaps if you have to wait a few more months for an hsg, you could really focus in on the month you're o'ing from the side you got your bfp on before.:shrug: it's all so much work and stress, I KNOW!:hugs:


----------



## bbgoosebumps

Surgery went well. He said I have 8 cm now on each side. That was really relieving to hear. He rates them on an A-F scale. A being the best, and he rated both of my tubes "A." 

Day of surgery I was in intolerable pain, had to go to the ER and ended up having a blood clot in my bladder that wasn't letting my bladder empty, and it was very full and they said that must have been what was causing the extra pain. They would have never known, but they ended up putting a catheter in and the clot came out. (Thank goodness) Even full of Morphine I could still feel quite a bit of pain. I have had 2 c-sections previously and am familiar with how much pain I should have, but this round was far far worse. 

Day 2 was much better. I was incredibly bored however, from laying around in the hotel, but atleast I could manage the pain. Still had no appetite until late at night. I found that if I laid down my chest hurt really bad and I couldn't take full breaths. It was scary so I slept upright in the chair all night. 

day 3-I'm feeling pretty good, just got home this morning. We had the surgery out of state. It is still hitting me that my tubes are untied! I have had them tied for 7 years. 

If any of you ladies have questions, dont hesitate to ask! Now I need a TTC buddy :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

bbgoosebumps said:


> Surgery went well. He said I have 8 cm now on each side. That was really relieving to hear. He rates them on an A-F scale. A being the best, and he rated both of my tubes "A."
> 
> Day of surgery I was in intolerable pain, had to go to the ER and ended up having a blood clot in my bladder that wasn't letting my bladder empty, and it was very full and they said that must have been what was causing the extra pain. They would have never known, but they ended up putting a catheter in and the clot came out. (Thank goodness) Even full of Morphine I could still feel quite a bit of pain. I have had 2 c-sections previously and am familiar with how much pain I should have, but this round was far far worse.
> 
> Day 2 was much better. I was incredibly bored however, from laying around in the hotel, but atleast I could manage the pain. Still had no appetite until late at night. I found that if I laid down my chest hurt really bad and I couldn't take full breaths. It was scary so I slept upright in the chair all night.
> 
> day 3-I'm feeling pretty good, just got home this morning. We had the surgery out of state. It is still hitting me that my tubes are untied! I have had them tied for 7 years.
> 
> If any of you ladies have questions, dont hesitate to ask! Now I need a TTC buddy :happydance:


Yeehaw:happydance: 8cm tubes are *eggcellent*:haha: so happy for you that it's over:hugs: a bloodclot in the baldder?! OUCH!!!!! you poor thing! I'm so glad they found out what was causing your pain:thumbup: I totally remember the heaviness in the chest! It is a scary feeling, but taking DEEP breaths helps to purge the anethstesia. 

Although I can't speak for everyone here, I think most of us will be your TTC buddy:) We all work together..sharing our ups and downs on this journey:hugs: get rested up...you've got a mission that awaits you:winkwink: BTW, where did you have your surgery done? Did you have those hulka clips on your tubes originally? It seems that TRs following the clips produce longer tubes and a higher success rate for BFPs!! (wish i would have had those rather than cut and burned:()


----------



## bbgoosebumps

FaithHopeLove said:


> bbgoosebumps said:
> 
> 
> Surgery went well. He said I have 8 cm now on each side. That was really relieving to hear. He rates them on an A-F scale. A being the best, and he rated both of my tubes "A."
> 
> Day of surgery I was in intolerable pain, had to go to the ER and ended up having a blood clot in my bladder that wasn't letting my bladder empty, and it was very full and they said that must have been what was causing the extra pain. They would have never known, but they ended up putting a catheter in and the clot came out. (Thank goodness) Even full of Morphine I could still feel quite a bit of pain. I have had 2 c-sections previously and am familiar with how much pain I should have, but this round was far far worse.
> 
> Day 2 was much better. I was incredibly bored however, from laying around in the hotel, but atleast I could manage the pain. Still had no appetite until late at night. I found that if I laid down my chest hurt really bad and I couldn't take full breaths. It was scary so I slept upright in the chair all night.
> 
> day 3-I'm feeling pretty good, just got home this morning. We had the surgery out of state. It is still hitting me that my tubes are untied! I have had them tied for 7 years.
> 
> If any of you ladies have questions, dont hesitate to ask! Now I need a TTC buddy :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yeehaw:happydance: 8cm tubes are *eggcellent*:haha: so happy for you that it's over:hugs: a bloodclot in the baldder?! OUCH!!!!! you poor thing! I'm so glad they found out what was causing your pain:thumbup: I totally remember the heaviness in the chest! It is a scary feeling, but taking DEEP breaths helps to purge the anethstesia.
> 
> Although I can't speak for everyone here, I think most of us will be your TTC buddy:) We all work together..sharing our ups and downs on this journey:hugs: get rested up...you've got a mission that awaits you:winkwink: BTW, where did you have your surgery done? Did you have those hulka clips on your tubes originally? It seems that TRs following the clips produce longer tubes and a higher success rate for BFPs!! (wish i would have had those rather than cut and burned:()Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words :flower: 

As for the clot- I know it sounds really weird, I've never heard of it myself, but man oh man was I glad to get it gone! OUCH! 

I did have the clips with the ligation. She also used the pomeroy technique. They said to wait 3 cycles to try, but my wheels are already turning to see if it can be any sooner.:wacko:

I got my surgery done in beverly hills by Dr. Byung Chun. I was really skeptical by the time I got there and was so nervous. All went well though and I feel good about it all now. When the clot thing happened I was afraid they had mistakenly done something to me during surgery. Having 2 prior c-sections, I am well aware of what the pain level should and shouldn't be. Glad to know it wasn't the Dr. though. 

I can't tell you ladies how excited I am. I regretted getting my tubes tied about a year after I had it done. It was an awful idea, and It is still surreal that mine are reversed. Im still in shock :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I had my OB appt last Friday at 10 weeks. Everything went great!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heart beat of 180bpm!!! The only thing is my due date changed from June 29th to June 26th. My next appt is Dec 21st.

Heres a Christmas ultrasound picture of our rainbow baby(june bug):
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/10weeksand3days-1-1.jpg


----------



## Mommabrown

Faith yes the surgery would go in place of the HSG which my insurance won't pay for. I don't know which side it was actually that I O'd from and i am just going to give it a rest like you said and just be at peace with everything. I have never heard of a Dr not wanting to do a HSG either???

TTC YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby looks good and has a very strong heart beat!


----------



## mammaspath

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I had my OB appt last Friday at 10 weeks. Everything went great!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heart beat of 180bpm!!! The only thing is my due date changed from June 29th to June 26th. My next appt is Dec 21st.
> 
> Heres a Christmas ultrasound picture of our rainbow baby(june bug):
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/10weeksand3days-1-1.jpg

Awesome news! So we are due around the same time........my due date is july first.......

Are you having any morning sickness? afm im battling everyday to keep anything down or even eating........oh well hopefully 2nd trimester makes it all go away........please!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

my 8 week scan baby had a hb 178.......and baby looked very healthy!

im excited for a summer baby!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mammaspath said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I had my OB appt last Friday at 10 weeks. Everything went great!! The baby is doing wonderfully with a heart beat of 180bpm!!! The only thing is my due date changed from June 29th to June 26th. My next appt is Dec 21st.
> 
> Heres a Christmas ultrasound picture of our rainbow baby(june bug):
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/10weeksand3days-1-1.jpg
> 
> Awesome news! So we are due around the same time........my due date is july first.......
> 
> Are you having any morning sickness? afm im battling everyday to keep anything down or even eating........oh well hopefully 2nd trimester makes it all go away........please!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> my 8 week scan baby had a hb 178.......and baby looked very healthy!
> 
> im excited for a summer baby!Click to expand...

I'm having morning sickness morning, noon, and night. Some days are better than others, but its all good. 2nd trimester we should start to feel better!
This will be my first summer baby( besides my angel baby that was born in May of this year).  My 4 boys are all spring, fall and winter babys. So it will be exciting to not have to buddle my little one up to have to go outside. Yay for summer babys!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Mommabrown said:


> Faith yes the surgery would go in place of the HSG which my insurance won't pay for. I don't know which side it was actually that I O'd from and i am just going to give it a rest like you said and just be at peace with everything. I have never heard of a Dr not wanting to do a HSG either???
> 
> TTC YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby looks good and has a very strong heart beat!

I know most doctors like to wait at least 6 month after surgery to have a HSG done because it mess up your tubes if you get it before that. But after your 6 months are up you should beable to have a HSG done. I think I would go get a 2nd opinion. I wish you good luck!!!


----------



## Dash

Bbgoose- if the doc says wait, wait! My doc said the same thing and my waiting totally paid off with a BFP on my first cycle trying. I wouldn't take back waiting for anything, and I really think giving my body proper time to heal is what helped the. Most.

Faith- love the new pic!

Its exciting to see all the pregnancoes and BFPSs!

I have been trying to relaxx while hubby has time off work. Bettie is a super calm baby most days and sleeps wonderfully! I usually get on facebook whle I'm nursing, but this site loads so slowly on my phone I have a hard time getting on.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all.. WOW it looks like things have been super busy around here.. 
Dash I am so happy she is a good baby. 
Has anyone seen Momma? 
TTC I am so glad that everything is going good. 
MommaBrown. I would get a second opinion.. That sounds like your doc is not very helpful. After my TR I had to switch and then I had to switch again when I had the ecoptic. So don't feel tied down to one doc... 
Faith. I love the new pic. 

AFM.. Life has been crazy busy. My basement flooded yet again.. YEP I SAID IT... AGAIN!!!! and we just got done last wednesday with the 2 bedrooms and the storage room. Just put down the carpet...So I have been dealing with that this week.. On top of tearing the legiment in my knee... When you have Lupus and Fibromyalgia dont race your husband..lol.. My body just can't do the things it used to do. Anyway... So I have been in bed since Sunday afternoon. Thank God I had just got done decorating to Christmas. Anyway. That is my life for now. I am glad that life has returned to normal. Not TTCING could actually lead to a happy ending..lol... Cause in the back of my mind it is always there but my hubby doesn't know it.


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Hi all.. WOW it looks like things have been super busy around here..
> Dash I am so happy she is a good baby.
> Has anyone seen Momma?
> TTC I am so glad that everything is going good.
> MommaBrown. I would get a second opinion.. That sounds like your doc is not very helpful. After my TR I had to switch and then I had to switch again when I had the ecoptic. So don't feel tied down to one doc...
> Faith. I love the new pic.
> 
> AFM.. Life has been crazy busy. My basement flooded yet again.. YEP I SAID IT... AGAIN!!!! and we just got done last wednesday with the 2 bedrooms and the storage room. Just put down the carpet...So I have been dealing with that this week.. On top of tearing the legiment in my knee... When you have Lupus and Fibromyalgia dont race your husband..lol.. My body just can't do the things it used to do. Anyway... So I have been in bed since Sunday afternoon. Thank God I had just got done decorating to Christmas. Anyway. That is my life for now. I am glad that life has returned to normal. Not TTCING could actually lead to a happy ending..lol... Cause in the back of my mind it is always there but my hubby doesn't know it.

Hi sweetlissa do hope ypu knee sarts feeling better, you have really been a busy bee fron the sounds of it. As for me looks like AF is going to show her ugly face once again going on 8 months of trying and just got a call from hubby that he has to go for further test he may be diabetic:cry::cry:, I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW MUCH MORE BAD NEWS I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO TAKE:cry::cry: i AM GETTING DEPRESSED CANT SLEEP, SORRY DONT MEAN TO UNLOAD.T alk with you soon:hugs::hugs::friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Hi all.. WOW it looks like things have been super busy around here..
> Dash I am so happy she is a good baby.
> Has anyone seen Momma?
> TTC I am so glad that everything is going good.
> MommaBrown. I would get a second opinion.. That sounds like your doc is not very helpful. After my TR I had to switch and then I had to switch again when I had the ecoptic. So don't feel tied down to one doc...
> Faith. I love the new pic.
> 
> AFM.. Life has been crazy busy. My basement flooded yet again.. YEP I SAID IT... AGAIN!!!! and we just got done last wednesday with the 2 bedrooms and the storage room. Just put down the carpet...So I have been dealing with that this week.. On top of tearing the legiment in my knee... When you have Lupus and Fibromyalgia dont race your husband..lol.. My body just can't do the things it used to do. Anyway... So I have been in bed since Sunday afternoon. Thank God I had just got done decorating to Christmas. Anyway. That is my life for now. I am glad that life has returned to normal. Not TTCING could actually lead to a happy ending..lol... Cause in the back of my mind it is always there but my hubby doesn't know it.

I hope your knee gets feeling better soon sweetlisa! Take care!!


----------



## sweetlissa

tiatammy said:


> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.. WOW it looks like things have been super busy around here..
> Dash I am so happy she is a good baby.
> Has anyone seen Momma?
> TTC I am so glad that everything is going good.
> MommaBrown. I would get a second opinion.. That sounds like your doc is not very helpful. After my TR I had to switch and then I had to switch again when I had the ecoptic. So don't feel tied down to one doc...
> Faith. I love the new pic.
> 
> AFM.. Life has been crazy busy. My basement flooded yet again.. YEP I SAID IT... AGAIN!!!! and we just got done last wednesday with the 2 bedrooms and the storage room. Just put down the carpet...So I have been dealing with that this week.. On top of tearing the legiment in my knee... When you have Lupus and Fibromyalgia dont race your husband..lol.. My body just can't do the things it used to do. Anyway... So I have been in bed since Sunday afternoon. Thank God I had just got done decorating to Christmas. Anyway. That is my life for now. I am glad that life has returned to normal. Not TTCING could actually lead to a happy ending..lol... Cause in the back of my mind it is always there but my hubby doesn't know it.
> 
> Hi sweetlissa do hope ypu knee sarts feeling better, you have really been a busy bee fron the sounds of it. As for me looks like AF is going to show her ugly face once again going on 8 months of trying and just got a call from hubby that he has to go for further test he may be diabetic:cry::cry:, I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW MUCH MORE BAD NEWS I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO TAKE:cry::cry: i AM GETTING DEPRESSED CANT SLEEP, SORRY DONT MEAN TO UNLOAD.T alk with you soon:hugs::hugs::friends:Click to expand...

It's all good. That is what we are here for. Please feel free to unload as much as you would like. :hugs::hugs: I am not even trying anymore but I still hate it when AF comes.. So I got your back.


----------



## wannahv1more

Well I had the HSG yesterday. I only have one tube open. The Dr did try and blow it open. Boy did that hurt. Next month I will start clomid and start having my cycles monitored. I am so depressed. I wish I hadn't had a TL. Sorry guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself. I think everyone here wishes they hadn't. Well on a positive note I do still have a chance.


----------



## Mommabrown

:( Oh wanna i am sorry honey. You still have a chance tho. We all regret it. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

So there is so much going on with us. Hubby has applied at this new job where he will be making double the money he is now :thumbup:and i have a job interview with FedEx:winkwink:!!!!!!! Plus i am throwing my baby sister a surprise birthday party today!:happydance: Wow this is what i need to keep my mind clear of baby making pressure!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Momma how's it coming along...baby will be here pretty soon!!! :hugs:

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

wanna sorry to hear about one tube, but keep in mind that all you need :)
sweets how you holding up? 
mommab good luck to you and hubby with the new jobs :) 
Im totally itching to meet lil miss emery :) I dont really have much to update just waiting and counting down tomorrow will be 11 days until she is here


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wanna, so sorry to hear that one tube is blocked:cry: don't give up on that tube! sometimes it's just mucus built up and will clear itself out:thumbup: many women get preggers with ONE tube..do you get O pains on the side you're o'ing from each month? That will be a true help for you:hugs:

MommaB, lots of exciting stuff to keep you busy! Bet you'll get that BFP without even trying:hugs:

Lissa, sorry to hear about your leg:( AND that blasted basement!!! :nope:
Glad your taking such a relaxed..NTNP approach...it'll probably get the job done after all the dr.s visits and tears shed..you'll be surprised one morning when you realize af is late and BAM! BFP for you:hugs:

Dash, so glad little Bettie is letting you rest:hugs:

Tia, sorry af showed:cry: we all know the feelings! many of us are right there where you are...*life* getting in the way of TTC:hugs: we're all in this together:hugs: I hope your dh doesn't have diabetes:nope:

Afm, 2dpo...O'd 4 days later than usual:shrug: I'm sure this TWW will fly by in a flash as we are SUPER busy with dh's business and it keeps my mind on other things:hugs:


----------



## wannahv1more

Woohoo Momma!! I bet your excited. Love the name.

Faith I can usually tell when I O but not from which side. The cramping feels like its both ovaries. Oh well will see how it goes. I'm glad to see everyone keeping themselves busy. It helps so much while ttc. I still have shopping to do. Just can't seem to get motivated...LOL.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all. 
MommaBrown I am so sorry that you are going through this.. I hope you get your BFP soon.. 
Momma not much longer and your little bundle will be here...
Today and yesterday we have been baking cookies. I am so proud of myself. Only 1.8 LBS to go to my first goal. So I only ate 1 cookie.. Last night my husband suprised me with date night. So we took the back country roads into the city listened to music then went to a movie. Then we came home to a bigger suprise all my kids were gone.. I had no idea he had arranged for them to stay with family. We played Scrabble and Tiger Woods golf. Sat and talked before we knew it.. it was 3 am...lol... I am so thankful for my wonderful husband. I swear it is like he knew it was my weekend for Ovulation.. Even though we are not trying and I haven't said anything this is the 2nd month in a row he has done this... I wonder if he is keeping track????? Either way I enjoyed myself..


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetlissa said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.. WOW it looks like things have been super busy around here..
> Dash I am so happy she is a good baby.
> Has anyone seen Momma?
> TTC I am so glad that everything is going good.
> MommaBrown. I would get a second opinion.. That sounds like your doc is not very helpful. After my TR I had to switch and then I had to switch again when I had the ecoptic. So don't feel tied down to one doc...
> Faith. I love the new pic.
> 
> AFM.. Life has been crazy busy. My basement flooded yet again.. YEP I SAID IT... AGAIN!!!! and we just got done last wednesday with the 2 bedrooms and the storage room. Just put down the carpet...So I have been dealing with that this week.. On top of tearing the legiment in my knee... When you have Lupus and Fibromyalgia dont race your husband..lol.. My body just can't do the things it used to do. Anyway... So I have been in bed since Sunday afternoon. Thank God I had just got done decorating to Christmas. Anyway. That is my life for now. I am glad that life has returned to normal. Not TTCING could actually lead to a happy ending..lol... Cause in the back of my mind it is always there but my hubby doesn't know it.
> 
> Hi sweetlissa do hope ypu knee sarts feeling better, you have really been a busy bee fron the sounds of it. As for me looks like AF is going to show her ugly face once again going on 8 months of trying and just got a call from hubby that he has to go for further test he may be diabetic:cry::cry:, I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW MUCH MORE BAD NEWS I AM GOING TO BE ABLE TO TAKE:cry::cry: i AM GETTING DEPRESSED CANT SLEEP, SORRY DONT MEAN TO UNLOAD.T alk with you soon:hugs::hugs::friends:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. That is what we are here for. Please feel free to unload as much as you would like. :hugs::hugs: I am not even trying anymore but I still hate it when AF comes.. So I got your back.Click to expand...

Thankyou sweetlissa Well AF has not arrived yet and no symptoms of it coming not sure what is going on no I havent taken a test yet thought I would give it another day or 2, I usually get AF anywhere between cycle day 26 to cycle day 28 and as of now we are on cycle day29, so keeping my fingers crossed.:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Faith maybe the late o will bring this months bfp!!!! fx
sweets way to go with the will power I would have eated a dozen cookies! and I love how in love you and hubby are it's so wonderful when you get to have the alone time with one another and reconnect :)
Im 9 days away from meeting my lil girl I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh how exciting Momma! It has flown by so quickly! 


Faith i hope the very best for you!! Fx for you this month. 


afm, i O'd yesterday had my smiley on Sunday so we have been BDing but Hubby got his job at Pepsi and is putting his 2 weeks in at his current job. I had a test with FedEx Friday and it looks pretty promising too but with the way the economy is everyone is applying for these jobs. It has been pretty stressful with the holidays i love them but i am ready for them to be over already. lol.


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Faith maybe the late o will bring this months bfp!!!! fx
> sweets way to go with the will power I would have eated a dozen cookies! and I love how in love you and hubby are it's so wonderful when you get to have the alone time with one another and reconnect :)
> Im 9 days away from meeting my lil girl I cant wait!!!!

WOW 9 days.. 
Yes my hubby and I have always been blessed with a great relationship. We seem to fall in love all over again each day. Some days it feels like day 1 all over again when I look at him. AHHH love after 11 yrs is so hard to find... LOL But I found me a keeper :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Mommabrown said:


> Oh how exciting Momma! It has flown by so quickly!
> 
> 
> Faith i hope the very best for you!! Fx for you this month.
> 
> 
> afm, i O'd yesterday had my smiley on Sunday so we have been BDing but Hubby got his job at Pepsi and is putting his 2 weeks in at his current job. I had a test with FedEx Friday and it looks pretty promising too but with the way the economy is everyone is applying for these jobs. It has been pretty stressful with the holidays i love them but i am ready for them to be over already. lol.

I am pulling for you both :)


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Faith maybe the late o will bring this months bfp!!!! fx
> sweets way to go with the will power I would have eated a dozen cookies! and I love how in love you and hubby are it's so wonderful when you get to have the alone time with one another and reconnect :)
> Im 9 days away from meeting my lil girl I cant wait!!!!
> 
> WOW 9 days..
> Yes my hubby and I have always been blessed with a great relationship. We seem to fall in love all over again each day. Some days it feels like day 1 all over again when I look at him. AHHH love after 11 yrs is so hard to find... LOL But I found me a keeper :)Click to expand...

sweetlissa that witch got me again, hubby sent doc. a email for a order to be tested. I now hope his numbers come back good:thumbup: I am driving myself nuts over all of this, so happy to hear you and hubby are falling in love all over again sounds wonderful sweetie:happydance::hugs::friends:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girlies:hi: just popping in to say hi:flower: I've been lurking when I get a moment, hoping to see wonderful BFP news:thumbup: We are so, so busy and will be until we hit the road for our winter show season. Until then, I'll just be looking for updates and waiting for Mommax3's baby pics:happydance: Once we get settled, I'll be back on here on a more regular basis:winkwink:

Afm, just waiting out my TWW:wacko: nothing to indicate this month being any different than the rest. If af shows, I'll be taking the next 2 cycles OFF from TTC so I can do a more intensive fertility massage regimen before getting my hsg done. I'm really limited with therapy time if I'm TTC while doing it as it can't be used during AF and after O...doesn't leave much other time:wacko: 

I'm praying that 2012 will be the best BFP year EVER for all of us TR sisters. :kiss:


----------



## mommax3

Faith I cant even express how much I want to see you get your BFP! I hope to hear good news from you soon :) as of tomorrow 5 days left until lil miss emery is here as soon as I can I will post pics I dont have a super groovy cell so it might not happen until I get back home to my computer


----------



## sweetlissa

wow.. Momma that means your little bundle will be here tomorrow.. I am so excited for you.


----------



## future_numan

Just dropping by to wish Mommax the best of luck tomorrow and a huge hug.

I will keep watching for pictures of your sweet princess:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax, what time is your c-section scheduled for? I will be praying!!!! What a joy for you and your family...I'm sure you will savor every moment:hugs::hugs: Thanks for hanging out here with us for all these months! I'm sure the next few weeks will be very busy for you, but we look forward to seeing pictures of your precious bundle:happydance:


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> Faith I cant even express how much I want to see you get your BFP! I hope to hear good news from you soon :) as of tomorrow 5 days left until lil miss emery is here as soon as I can I will post pics I dont have a super groovy cell so it might not happen until I get back home to my computer

YES! To both things :)


----------



## mommax3

Thanks guys my section is on wednesday at 8 am I have to be there at 6 so im sure I wont be sleeping to much tomorrow night. I went for my pre op today it really made it seem real, aaaaahhhhhhh Im sooooo excited I cant wait!!!!!!! Hope you all have a great christmas :)


----------



## sweetlissa

mommax3 said:


> Thanks guys my section is on wednesday at 8 am I have to be there at 6 so im sure I wont be sleeping to much tomorrow night. I went for my pre op today it really made it seem real, aaaaahhhhhhh Im sooooo excited I cant wait!!!!!!! Hope you all have a great christmas :)

Woooohooo not long now... I am doing the happy dance for you... I can't wait to see pics..


----------



## sweetlissa

Ok I just need to get this out. because well my mind is probably playing tricks on me. My bb's are so sore and have been for about 4 days. Which is so unusual. Af should be here tomorrow. I do have a back ache but my face is not broke out and I have felt funny in my tummy the last few days. Well it started Sunday. I refuse to test. But I just needed to get that out... AHHHHH thanks for listening.


----------



## mommax3

oh sweets wouldnt that be a wonderful surprise!!! I know your not activly ttc so maybe your mind is'nt playing tricks on you, I hope you log back on and see some good news


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Thanks guys my section is on wednesday at 8 am I have to be there at 6 so im sure I wont be sleeping to much tomorrow night. I went for my pre op today it really made it seem real, aaaaahhhhhhh Im sooooo excited I cant wait!!!!!!! Hope you all have a great christmas :)[/QUOT
> 
> Can't wait to see picture of your little one!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Ok I just need to get this out. because well my mind is probably playing tricks on me. My bb's are so sore and have been for about 4 days. Which is so unusual. Af should be here tomorrow. I do have a back ache but my face is not broke out and I have felt funny in my tummy the last few days. Well it started Sunday. I refuse to test. But I just needed to get that out... AHHHHH thanks for listening.

Hope to hear you get your BFP!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hey girlies:hi: just popping in to say hi:flower: I've been lurking when I get a moment, hoping to see wonderful BFP news:thumbup: We are so, so busy and will be until we hit the road for our winter show season. Until then, I'll just be looking for updates and waiting for Mommax3's baby pics:happydance: Once we get settled, I'll be back on here on a more regular basis:winkwink:
> 
> Afm, just waiting out my TWW:wacko: nothing to indicate this month being any different than the rest. If af shows, I'll be taking the next 2 cycles OFF from TTC so I can do a more intensive fertility massage regimen before getting my hsg done. I'm really limited with therapy time if I'm TTC while doing it as it can't be used during AF and after O...doesn't leave much other time:wacko:
> 
> I'm praying that 2012 will be the best BFP year EVER for all of us TR sisters. :kiss:

Hope you get your BFP this time!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetlissa

well. I tested this morning got a very faint line.. I am not going to get my hopes up as well... I have seen many faint lines before... I will test again tomorrow and keep you guys updated.


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> well. I tested this morning got a very faint line.. I am not going to get my hopes up as well... I have seen many faint lines before... I will test again tomorrow and keep you guys updated.

Hi sweetlissa I do pray this is your time sweetheart, do keep us informed, and lots of:dust::dust::friends::xmas9::xmas3::xmas6:, and I do hope you and hubby have a MERRY CHRISTMAS:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Hope to hear only good news from you Lissa!

Momma should be having her baby this morning, cant wait to hear an update!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Morning all... Or should I say it is a great morning.. I am still not getting my hopes up. But my line was just a little darker this morning. My due date would be 8-23-11 which is my grandpa's birthday. I still haven't said anything to anyone.. Not even my husband. Who asked last night if I was ok. Because I wasn't acting llike myself..LOL... So we shall see what happens. If it keeps getting darker to the point where you can see it really good. Then i will say something to him. But we have seen so many lite tests that he doesn't like them. 
Anyway I hope Momma is enjoying holding her baby girl...


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Good Morning all... Or should I say it is a great morning.. I am still not getting my hopes up. But my line was just a little darker this morning. My due date would be 8-23-11 which is my grandpa's birthday. I still haven't said anything to anyone.. Not even my husband. Who asked last night if I was ok. Because I wasn't acting llike myself..LOL... So we shall see what happens. If it keeps getting darker to the point where you can see it really good. Then i will say something to him. But we have seen so many lite tests that he doesn't like them.
> Anyway I hope Momma is enjoying holding her baby girl...

Hi sweetlissa, do pray this is your time sweetheart, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## mammaspath

So i had my regular doctor appt tuesday....no heartbeat......ultrasound proved baby stopped growing at 10plus2 and I should be 12+4 no heartbeat . I had my D&C yesterday......im doing okay but I am devastated.
Is this a trend with tubal reversals? 

Im not giving up though......God has a plan for everything!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> So i had my regular doctor appt tuesday....no heartbeat......ultrasound proved baby stopped growing at 10plus2 and I should be 12+4 no heartbeat . I had my D&C yesterday......im doing okay but I am devastated.
> Is this a trend with tubal reversals?
> 
> Im not giving up though......God has a plan for everything!

Oh Mamma:cry: I'm so, so sorry for the sad loss:nope: It's not necessarily a trend with TR gals but with all women:nope: I personally haven't seen an increase in losses of that nature with TR gals. I agree, God has a plan for everything..even though we don't always understand it:hugs: Many of us here have lost babies (mine before the TR) and know the pain you're experiencing. Take the time you need to heal and then get back at it when you and dh are ready. God bless:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, such exciting news from you:happydance: I hope it's a sticky one:flower:

Mommax3, hope you're healing well and resting:) Can't wait to see your precious little Emery:kiss:

Dash, how are you doing? Is your little sweetie letting you get some rest?

TTC, so happy everything is moving along smoothly with the baby:flower:

Tia, How aer things going with you?

I hope everyone else is doing great! Can't believe it's almost CHRISTmas:happydance: We got a foot of snow yesterday...makes me smile:) I love being snuggled up in the house with dh and the kids (well, actually the kids are out shoveling and playing in it;) But I like to watch through the window;)


----------



## Dash

Hey girls!

Lissa that is great news! I hope its keeps getting darker- it could be a Christmas miracle ;)

Mommaspath- I am so sorry :( I am with Faith in thinking its probably nothing to do with TR. The only type of miscarriage increase I have noticed with TR girls is an increase in chemical pregnancies and of course tubals. I hope you have a quick recovery- both physically and emotionally.

I cant wait to see Mommas baby! I just got on Facebook and she has not posted on there yet either.

My little Bettie has been super sweet today. Last night was the first night we have not had her screaming for 3 hours before bedtime. Giant thumbs up for that! She sleeps great when she gets to sleep, but getting to that point is torture for all of us. Im hoping its just a developmental thing and will go away after the notorious 6 week newborn hump.

I know I shared this on my other board, but Im not sure if I shared it here. I think I am the first on this thread to have a full term baby, is that right? I know TTC had her angel at 20 weeks. Having this Bettie has healed most of the emotional scars I put on myself having gotten the TL. I feel like I redeemed something I had lost. I really am appreciating this newborn period far more than I ever took time to before. I hope ALL of you can understand that someday!


----------



## Mommabrown

Thought I would drop by before Christmas starts and i get busy. I am still in TTW but I already figure i am out. So not going to be disappionted when AF shows. :wave:

Sweets---:shock:OMG OMG i couldn't even believe it when i seen it. I hope that this is your sticky bean!!! 

Mommaspath-- I am so sorry hun.:hugs: That is what happened with me. . .the baby just stopped developing. Lots of prayers for you hun!:hugs:

Mommax3--I hope that you are cuddled up enjoying that wonderful baby girl!! Talk about perfect Christmas present!:hugs:

Dash-- Hope that baby Bettie and you are both doing well. :hugs:


Faith--Merry Christmas to you!! How are things with you and your TWW?? A foot of snow holy moly!! :xmas8::xmas8:


Merry Christmas everyone!:xmas16:


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all... 
Dash I totally understand how you enjoy it more now.. I remember my youngest I took the time to enjoy him more then I ever did with the older 2. 
AFM... My line is getting darker each day. I was going to take a pic and post it on here.. But I can't find it which is horrible because Christmas is only a few days away and I am going to need it. So I am kinda stressing about it. Anyway.. I will keep you all posted. My fingers legs are all crossed.. I would cross my BB's but they hurt.. I hope that is a good sign.. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> Hi all...
> Dash I totally understand how you enjoy it more now.. I remember my youngest I took the time to enjoy him more then I ever did with the older 2.
> AFM... My line is getting darker each day. I was going to take a pic and post it on here.. But I can't find it which is horrible because Christmas is only a few days away and I am going to need it. So I am kinda stressing about it. Anyway.. I will keep you all posted. My fingers legs are all crossed.. I would cross my BB's but they hurt.. I hope that is a good sign.. Merry Christmas to all.

What wonderful news that they are get darker each day sweetlissa!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Merry Christmas all.. Tomorrow is my big announcement to my hubby.. I believe he is thinking something is up. He has noticed that I haven't started yet. LOL... Anyway.. This morning was the first time that I felt confedent. I guess I am just scared to think this could be. I have to believe that this is my Christmas Miracle. Still not going to tell the kids.. But in the morning I will tell my hubby. I bought a card that talks about being a dad and a father. So my plan is to put it in his stocking.. LOL.. I know kinda cheesy but well I am sure he will like it.. LOL.. Anyway.. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, what an absolute beautiful Christmas Miracle:hugs: I pray this is the beginning of a healthy, full-term pg for you and dh:happydance::xmas7::xmas4:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Merriest of Christmases to all my TR sisters:xmas3: God bless!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## mammaspath

Merry Christmas to all u ladies! 2012 is gonna be a great year I just know it!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax3, I've been thinking about you and hoping your first Christmas with Emery was absolutely wonderful! Can't wait to see pics:happydance:

Lissa, so how did the big surprise go? :happydance:


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Merry Christmas all.. Tomorrow is my big announcement to my hubby.. I believe he is thinking something is up. He has noticed that I haven't started yet. LOL... Anyway.. This morning was the first time that I felt confedent. I guess I am just scared to think this could be. I have to believe that this is my Christmas Miracle. Still not going to tell the kids.. But in the morning I will tell my hubby. I bought a card that talks about being a dad and a father. So my plan is to put it in his stocking.. LOL.. I know kinda cheesy but well I am sure he will like it.. LOL.. Anyway.. Merry Christmas to all.

sweetlissa I am soooooooo happy for you and your hubby keep intouch and let us know how it goes honey, may this be a very sticky one :happydance::happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::crib::friends:


----------



## sweetlissa

HI all.. The suprise was amazing.. He had tears in his eyes when he saw the test. I put clues all around the house that ended up leading him to the bathroom..LOL... We are still holding out because of everything. I have a blood draw tomorrow.. I am praying for good numbers. Then again on Friday. So I am kinda excited.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days. I will probably get an Ultra sound next week sometime. So far I feel good. Other then this cold I have been fighting and I really haven't wanted to eat. But then again I think that is just the cold. My BB's are still sore and my nipples hurt to touch anything. So I am just going to keep praying that this little bean sticks around..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> HI all.. The suprise was amazing.. He had tears in his eyes when he saw the test. I put clues all around the house that ended up leading him to the bathroom..LOL... We are still holding out because of everything. I have a blood draw tomorrow.. I am praying for good numbers. Then again on Friday. So I am kinda excited.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days. I will probably get an Ultra sound next week sometime. So far I feel good. Other then this cold I have been fighting and I really haven't wanted to eat. But then again I think that is just the cold. My BB's are still sore and my nipples hurt to touch anything. So I am just going to keep praying that this little bean sticks around..

:hugs:Wonderful:) I'm praying for good numbers for you:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Hey ladies! Just checking in to say hi. 

Great news Lissa! Praying for this to be a happy whole 9 months for you :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in to say hi.
> 
> Great news Lissa! Praying for this to be a happy whole 9 months for you :)

Dash, have you heard from Mommax3 on FB? Just wondering how's she's doing:)


----------



## mommax3

ladies my avitar is a pic of emery Im not feeling so hot have a bad headache but wanted to get on and post a pic. when im better I will post more and catch up


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash, have you heard from Mommax3 on FB? Just wondering how's she's doing:)

I was just getting on to say she updated on FB and saw that she updated. Lol. 

I had a spinal headache too for a litle more than a week. Hope it gets better soon!


So that's TWO 2011 TR babies. Lets hope for MANY more in 2012!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> ladies my avitar is a pic of emery Im not feeling so hot have a bad headache but wanted to get on and post a pic. when im better I will post more and catch up

Congrats! She's is adorable!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

sweetlissa said:


> HI all.. The suprise was amazing.. He had tears in his eyes when he saw the test. I put clues all around the house that ended up leading him to the bathroom..LOL... We are still holding out because of everything. I have a blood draw tomorrow.. I am praying for good numbers. Then again on Friday. So I am kinda excited.. I am 4 weeks and 5 days. I will probably get an Ultra sound next week sometime. So far I feel good. Other then this cold I have been fighting and I really haven't wanted to eat. But then again I think that is just the cold. My BB's are still sore and my nipples hurt to touch anything. So I am just going to keep praying that this little bean sticks around..

Praying for great numbers!


----------



## sweetlissa

She is adorable momma.. :)


----------



## sweetlissa

Well I ended up going to see my family doc today. I have laringitis bronchitis and sinunitis Not sure if I spelled all of those right.??? He asked if I was pregnant..LOL... I said yes.. I thought it was odd because he has never asked me that before giving me meds before.. LOL.. So he did a Pregnancy test and of course it came up ++++ in seconds.. I have to say that it kinda got my blood pumping.. Anyway... I am headed to bed. I feel as if I have been ran over by a freight train..


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> ladies my avitar is a pic of emery Im not feeling so hot have a bad headache but wanted to get on and post a pic. when im better I will post more and catch up

Oh, she's absolutely precious:cloud9: and wow! so alert:) You done good! :)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well:nope: I hope your dh and other dc are helping you so you can recoup...extra rest and nourishing food:hugs: Wish I was there to help you:flower: Huge congrats...beautiful bundle:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Well I ended up going to see my family doc today. I have laringitis bronchitis and sinunitis Not sure if I spelled all of those right.??? He asked if I was pregnant..LOL... I said yes.. I thought it was odd because he has never asked me that before giving me meds before.. LOL.. So he did a Pregnancy test and of course it came up ++++ in seconds.. I have to say that it kinda got my blood pumping.. Anyway... I am headed to bed. I feel as if I have been ran over by a freight train..

Lissa, what a dreadful time to be sick:nope: I'm sorry:hugs: I hope your body can get on top of this right away! Lots of sickness going around:dohh: most of my sisters and their dh/dc were all sick over Christmas...ugh! We're keeping our distance..so far, so good:thumbup:


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Well I ended up going to see my family doc today. I have laringitis bronchitis and sinunitis Not sure if I spelled all of those right.??? He asked if I was pregnant..LOL... I said yes.. I thought it was odd because he has never asked me that before giving me meds before.. LOL.. So he did a Pregnancy test and of course it came up ++++ in seconds.. I have to say that it kinda got my blood pumping.. Anyway... I am headed to bed. I feel as if I have been ran over by a freight train..

sweetlissa I am soooooo happy for you, but I dont wish you to be sick sweetheart, just make sure you rest as much as possible hun, need to keep that bean healthy. sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hug::wohoo::wohoo::crib:


----------



## mommax3

SO as you all know I went in for my section last wednesday all seem to have went well and we were about to go to the maternity portion of the hospital and the nurse noticed I was clotting and bleeding out very badly she tried to play it cool but I knew something was wrong when the second attempt of getting ahold of the dr. sounded like get down here now!!!! then the room was full of drs. and nurses. I got super faint, hot and nausous all of a sudden and at that moment I looked over at my hubby who was pale white they asked him to step into the hall so he didnt pass out. I guess long story short I ended up losing half my blood and had to have a tranfusion super scary and a qucik section turned into an all day affair, I finally got over to the maternity floor at five that night and basicly begged for a drink lol god I was thisty lol so after that things went well except for on xmas day I started to have a migraine and was worried it was a spinal headache but after many med combos Im free of my headache thank god!It still was all worth it Im sooo in love with my lil girl and so thankful that god has given her to me I cant wait for all of you to have this experince its soooo much more sweeter when it doesnt come easy, I find my days flying by and she never leaves my arms


----------



## mommax3

OMG! sweets what great news! im so happy to come back to good stuff :)


----------



## mammaspath

Emery is such a doll! Congrats mamma!

CONGRATS TO ALL THE 2011 BABIES..........and the lissa on her bfp....how awesome is that?!?

Im definately looking foward to 2012........new beginnings......babydust to us all!


----------



## chica0126

hi everyone...sorry that i haven't been on in a long time...lots of stuff going on.. i am so excited to see that there are two new babies!!! how awesome is that?!!! Sweets, congrats on ur BFP i hope this is ur keeper!!! as for me..well i got the date set for my TR...it is going to be may 22, 2012....can't wait...four and a half months...i am excited..


----------



## Mommabrown

Momma-- Emery is so sticking cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! Scary story glad that everything is ok now. :)


Sweets-- YAY!! still going strong that is so exciting to hear especially after you had thought there was no hope!! This only makes me feel better for this coming up year for some of us!! :hugs:

Afm, AF showed on time so here i am waiting for the next 10 or so days to pass to O. I have my lap & dye at the end of Jan if nothing happens this month so hopefully everything is ok. Anyways thought i would stop in and tell you all:wave: and to have a Happy NEW YEAR!! I know i am looking for things to be different! lol :hugs:


----------



## resque07

I would like to join in this thread I had my tubes tied in 2004 after my second son and remarried in 2007 . My husband now has no kids and one testical. We decided to have a tr since insurance covered it 100 percent. We felt so blessed to find that out. So in may ma 2011 we had the surgery done. Dr said he did a hsg and tubes were clear. He said tubes are long and perfect. So he started me on clomid for 6 months and when I got to 150 mg I had a allergic reaction and had to quit taking them however I never ovulated on the clomid. So no baby yet. I fell like it will never happen and I am pretty much in the dumps about it everymonth I get bfns. I am 220lbs right now and am going to lose some weight. To see if it will help my chances. How long has it taken some of you to get pregnant and if your still trying how long have you been trying. We are going to get hubby checked soon and that makes me nervous. Any sugestions would be great as well.


----------



## tiatammy

resque07 said:


> I would like to join in this thread I had my tubes tied in 2004 after my second son and remarried in 2007 . My husband now has no kids and one testical. We decided to have a tr since insurance covered it 100 percent. We felt so blessed to find that out. So in may ma 2011 we had the surgery done. Dr said he did a hsg and tubes were clear. He said tubes are long and perfect. So he started me on clomid for 6 months and when I got to 150 mg I had a allergic reaction and had to quit taking them however I never ovulated on the clomid. So no baby yet. I fell like it will never happen and I am pretty much in the dumps about it everymonth I get bfns. I am 220lbs right now and am going to lose some weight. To see if it will help my chances. How long has it taken some of you to get pregnant and if your still trying how long have you been trying. We are going to get hubby checked soon and that makes me nervous. Any sugestions would be great as well.

Welcome resque07 I had my tr april of this year and still am not pregnant, hubby is going to have a sperm anaysis sometime next week, hope it comes back good. yes loosing weight does help so they say, the docs recommend it., but I am sure things will be just fine sweetheart hang in there with us all :hugs: you will get alot of support here on these posts the ladies are wonderful, you can talk with anyone at any time we are on line of course, and youwill get alot of wonderful advice, hugs, laughs,understanding and a shoulder to cry on if need be,and plenty of listening here, I cant say it enough all the ladies here are wonderful hun, and again welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## resque07

Thank you tia, I really needed to hear those words. I am happy I found this thread. Right now I am having a hard time dealing with the fact that four of my friends just found out this past week they are pregnant, one of them being my best friend. And don't get me wrong I am estatic but then it hits me like a ton of bricks that its not me. How do I deal. I guess a good cry and talking to you ladies is the best fix.


----------



## tiatammy

resque07 said:


> Thank you tia, I really needed to hear those words. I am happy I found this thread. Right now I am having a hard time dealing with the fact that four of my friends just found out this past week they are pregnant, one of them being my best friend. And don't get me wrong I am estatic but then it hits me like a ton of bricks that its not me. How do I deal. I guess a good cry and talking to you ladies is the best fix.

resqueo7 believe me sweetheart you will find you are not alone many, many women have felt the way you do and including me, you will have your time when you can be happy for them and you will have your time it will be hard to talk about it, or even see a pregnant women, because I still do I have my good days and my bad. dont be afraid to show your feelings if you cry or get upset infront of your friend, just say to her sorry but it is hard for me, but you are having a hard time is all and if she is a true friend she will understand, and even may give you some pointers and even a hug will help.her is one sweets:hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> resque07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you tia, I really needed to hear those words. I am happy I found this thread. Right now I am having a hard time dealing with the fact that four of my friends just found out this past week they are pregnant, one of them being my best friend. And don't get me wrong I am estatic but then it hits me like a ton of bricks that its not me. How do I deal. I guess a good cry and talking to you ladies is the best fix.
> 
> resqueo7 believe me sweetheart you will find you are not alone many, many women have felt the way you do and including me, you will have your time when you can be happy for them and you will have your time it will be hard to talk about it, or even see a pregnant women, because I still do I have my good days and my bad. dont be afraid to show your feelings if you cry or get upset infront of your friend, just say to her sorry but it is hard for me, but you are having a hard time is all and if she is a true friend she will understand, and even may give you some pointers and even a hug will help.her is one sweets:hugs:Click to expand...

resque07 you can talk with me anytime you like hun, and some times it is hard to hide your feeling that is why I say sometimes you just have to tell some friends that are pregnant, how you are feeling that you are not angry with them or anything, but it is just hard for you because you are trying to concieve and do hope they understand, just hang in there sweetheart I am here if you need to talk.:hugs::hugs: going to rest for now honey, I am normally on here everyday sweetie starting about 10 am, have a good night sweetie:hugs::hugs::sleep:


----------



## mommax3

Welcome :) It is a hard journey for all of us TR girls and I remember all to well the months I was ttc and getting nothing but bfn! It was so easy for me to get preggo before my tubal and I just couldnt understand why I was not getting preggo quicker. Try to relax and not stress it I personaly have noticed TR girls get preggo when they are not so obsessed with it like I was temping and charting and poas every day and then I felt like it was taking over my life and making me depressed so I stopped and tried to focus on other things and that was the month I got my bfp!!!! and almost 2 weeks ago I gave birth to my lil tr baby :) Anyway my point is know your not alone and we all have felt the way you feel. Stay positive :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Yesterday I had to go to the ER for bleeding. They said I'm bleeding from the uterus (which its prob a SCH) the bleed is 9cm(4-5in). I go for a OB appt tomorrow so I should know more. I'm praying that the bleed will be gone in Jesus Name!!!!!!
I also had a ultrasound done and we found out the gender. Some think its the cord but trust me I know what it is after 4 boys!! We are having our 5th BOY!!!!! I'm already in love with him!!!!!

Pictures of our june bug(rainbow baby) 14 weeks and 6 days:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2099.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2098.jpg


----------



## tiatammy

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Yesterday I had to go to the ER for bleeding. They said I'm bleeding from the uterus (which its prob a SCH) the bleed is 9cm(4-5in). I go for a OB appt tomorrow so I should know more. I'm praying that the bleed will be gone in Jesus Name!!!!!!
> I also had a ultrasound done and we found out the gender. Some think its the cord but trust me I know what it is after 4 boys!! We are having our 5th BOY!!!!! I'm already in love with him!!!!!
> 
> Pictures of our june bug(rainbow baby) 14 weeks and 6 days:
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2099.jpg
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/Our rainbow baby/100_2098.jpg

TTCbaby2011 I do pray this bleeding stops too. and that our lord guides guards and protects this baby. and I ask this in your sons holy and precious loving name jesus christ amen. I believe it lokks like a boy too hee he, congradulation sweetheart and wish you well. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

TTC congrats on the BOY!! Praying that everything turns out all perfect for you!


----------



## Dash

tiatammy said:


> TTCbaby2011 I do pray this bleeding stops too. and that our lord guides guards and protects this baby. and I ask this in your sons holy and precious loving name jesus christ amen. I believe it lokks like a boy too hee he, congradulation sweetheart and wish you well. :hugs:

NAK but, yes, this!

Lissa, how are you doing?

Faith, keeping busy?

Welcom resque!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to my OB appt today. I still have a bleed 5.6 cm under the membrane(the sack that the baby is in) The bleed is pushing the membrane upward. My OB is sending me to a perinatologist tomorrow. He does not understand why I keep having all of this bleeding( with this pregnancy and my previous pregnancy). I have been put on baby aspirin and lovenox because of what happened with my previous pregnancy (my angel baby). I had 3 big bleeds with her and when I had to deliver her I also delivered huge blood clots(sorry for TMI). I praying I'll find some answers tomorrow why I keep having all of this bleeding.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to see the perinatologist today. The SCH is still there it seems to be measuring 7 cm(still under the membrane). I asked him it was 5.6cm yesterday why is it 7cm today. It says its the way you measure it from different angles.He said it looks stable and its all old blood. I found out I do have MTHFR and some other blood clot disorder(but I can't remember what it was). So I do have to stay on the baby aspirin and lovenox. Our baby boy is doing great!!!!! He's weight today was 4ozs(by ultrasound) with a strong heartbeat of 169bpm!!!!! I go see the perinatologist in 4 weeks and my OB doc next week.

Praying the SCH will be gone soon in Jesus Name!!!!!!


----------



## sweetlissa

Good Morning all.. Sorry I haven't posted. Everything is going great. My first beta was 967 and 48 hours later it was 2126. SOOOOOO On wednesday we went for the U/S and to my suprise it is twins... I O'd from my right side they said everything looks great. Moved my DD to August 26th. So it looks like I will be having 2 babies... Let me just say that my heart stopped for a moment when the tech got very quite... I thought it was another ectopic. Then she said there are 2 heartbeats and 2 seperate sacks.. I think my husband about fainted... LOL.... Anyway we still haven't told anyone as we want to wait until I make it past the 10 week mark. Which isn't far away.. LOL.. Heartbeats were 142 and 157. Hubby and I are leaving town for the weekend as I have been so tired that he decided I needed a getaway. Anyway.. I can't remember how to put a ticker up cause it has been so long. Can someone remind me how to do it..


----------



## wannahv1more

That is great!!! I'm so excited for. Twins wow!!! I know it would happen for you!! Congrats.


----------



## phoenixmama

Hello! I'm brand new here. I have started looking into a TR a bit ago. Someone recommended this forum to me, and from the little I've looked around, I'm already floored with emotional hope.

I am 30 years old. I had my tubal done in Sept. 2010 during an emergency c-section with my son. I was hospitalized with severe pre-eclampsia for 2 weeks while him and I were both monitored trying to give him more "cooking" time, until we had no other options but to deliver at 33 weeks as both my kidneys and liver were failing from the pre-e/HELLP. I was alone. I had left my abusive ex-husband early second tri of my son. This whole experience was pretty traumatic as one can imagine. When the doc asked if I wanted a tubal done, I thought that was best as I was a single mom who just nearly died from pregnancy complications. I couldn't imagine trying to go through that again...

Well, as it happens... I met an amazing and wonderful man. One who my dreams could never have matched for how incredibly amazing and awesome he is. He is 30 as well and he has no children of his own. We were in a whirl wind romance, and he never thought my tubes being tied was going to be an issue because he was blessed to be a part of my children's lives. 

Well, turns out, from him seeing my children grow he really wants a child of his own and I know that feeling so well, as I was actually a stepmom before I ever became a mom. We had talked about options...

Things are sort of in a slower pace with us at the moment as some life things made our relationship very complicated, but we are working through everything, and this is a big piece of that puzzle. I know he is afraid for me due to what happened with my DS. But I know that developing pre-e again is not a certainty. There are many different factors at play, namely a different Father, in addition to I wouldn't be alone and I'd actually have support. 

I can't explain this feeling I have... like I'm really meant to have another. That I really think a TR would be the best for me, even with the pre-e history. I have so much Faith that this is my future path.

Everything is still in discussion, but I wanted to come say hi.  You ladies are so inspirational!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello girls:) I've missed everyone:flower: We're finally getting settled here in Florida on business for 3mo. Hopefully I'll be able to check in more often:thumbup:

Lissa, I'm so, so soooo excited for you:happydance::happydance: what a miracle:) Going from no chance of TTC, short of IVF to TWINs:oneofeach: :haha: What an enormous blessing God has bestowed upon you and dh:) I pray it is a full, healthy 9 mo. for you and babies

TTC, It's so good to hear that your little one is doing so well! I will absolutely agree, in Jesus name, that He will heal the complications going on right now in your body. :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is getting a GREAT start to the new year:flower:


----------



## Dash

Hey PhoenixMama, glad you joined in :)

Lissa that is such awesome news!


----------



## chica0126

hi everyone!!:hi: it has been a little while since i been on here...:blush: things have been crazy lately:wacko: looks like things are going great here!!!

Lisa: wow! twins :oneofeach: that is so exciting!!! i am so happy for you :happydance:

glad to see that there a two new babies also:happydance::happydance:

AFM: well i have my surgery scheduled for may 22nd and so far everything is going ok...trying to keep busy so it feels like time goes by faster...my TR surgeon called me the other night at 6pm just wanting to let me know that whoever did my tubal ligation must have known i really didn't want one and would try to reverse it cuz they didn't take much off my tubes at all!!! he also told me that it looks like i have a excellent chance of success and that pregnancy shouldn't be that hard for me...so it made me feel really good to hear that...so now hubby and i are just counting down the days until surgery day....but i will be letting you all know how it goes...hope to see a lot more BFP's ... BABY DUST ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Good Morning all.. Sorry I haven't posted. Everything is going great. My first beta was 967 and 48 hours later it was 2126. SOOOOOO On wednesday we went for the U/S and to my suprise it is twins... I O'd from my right side they said everything looks great. Moved my DD to August 26th. So it looks like I will be having 2 babies... Let me just say that my heart stopped for a moment when the tech got very quite... I thought it was another ectopic. Then she said there are 2 heartbeats and 2 seperate sacks.. I think my husband about fainted... LOL.... Anyway we still haven't told anyone as we want to wait until I make it past the 10 week mark. Which isn't far away.. LOL.. Heartbeats were 142 and 157. Hubby and I are leaving town for the weekend as I have been so tired that he decided I needed a getaway. Anyway.. I can't remember how to put a ticker up cause it has been so long. Can someone remind me how to do it..

Sweetlissa I am so very happy for you and your hubby honey 2 wow what a blessing a wonderful blessing, :hugs::hugs::happydance::yipee::yipee::hug::wohoo::wohoo::crib::crib:


----------



## mammaspath

Welcome pheonix! This is a fabulous thread!

And congrats to you sweetlissa.......2 yay....double you delightment........god is so good!

Faithhopelove.......hope you settle well in florida!


----------



## Mommabrown

\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/ Congrats Lissa on :oneofeach: I am soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! Many blessing for you giuys!! 

Afm, Nothing really new and exciting going on here. Just popped in to say Hello and see how you all were doing.


----------



## sweetlissa

Thank you all so much. I have to say that well I am still in shock a little. This thought keeps coming to my head. I will tell you about it. My husband on Christmas eve while saying grace started to cry. While we all held hands he sobbed. Telling us about what he experienced on Thanksgiving (while we were in florida). He said he felt the lord standing by his side. Until this point he had been very sceptical about God and all that.. Keep in mind this happened the night before I told him. When we got home we talked some more about God and road blocks and how doors open and doors close. At this point I was dieing to tell him. Anyway to make a long story short. God does work miracles and my babies are going to be proof of that. God is good and right now I am tired and well the porcline thron and I have gotten to know each other very well.. But I can't complain because God has given me yet another wonderful gift. Not only do I get 2 babies but I also got a husband who finally felt God walking by his side and a man who now wants to go to church and wants to be saved. Sooo THANK YOU GOD You are a great MAN...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Lissa, what a beautiful story! I couldn't agree more!! Having a relationship with the Lord makes all the difference in how I see things...it doesn't mean life will be all sunshine and roses, but it does mean that you have power far greater than ourselves that you can run to and be comforted by. AND His Word is a great source for answers to our daily struggles:) Lissa, your story has blessed my day! God is truly showing Himself to your husband...like you said..another miracle:hugs::hugs:

BTW, enjoy every moment spent at the porcelain throne;)


----------



## tiatammy

sweetlissa said:


> Thank you all so much. I have to say that well I am still in shock a little. This thought keeps coming to my head. I will tell you about it. My husband on Christmas eve while saying grace started to cry. While we all held hands he sobbed. Telling us about what he experienced on Thanksgiving (while we were in florida). He said he felt the lord standing by his side. Until this point he had been very sceptical about God and all that.. Keep in mind this happened the night before I told him. When we got home we talked some more about God and road blocks and how doors open and doors close. At this point I was dieing to tell him. Anyway to make a long story short. God does work miracles and my babies are going to be proof of that. God is good and right now I am tired and well the porcline thron and I have gotten to know each other very well.. But I can't complain because God has given me yet another wonderful gift. Not only do I get 2 babies but I also got a husband who finally felt God walking by his side and a man who now wants to go to church and wants to be saved. Sooo THANK YOU GOD You are a great MAN...

SWEETLISSA I am so over joyed about your story that is so wonderful, you have been blessed with not 1 but 2 babies and a wonderful gift for your husband to know god, our creator, the most wonderful person you could ever know, I know the feeling my husband and his son were saved and baptized last summer, it is the most wonderful feeling of happiness to know your husband wants this, honey you are truly blessed. sending lots of hugs, hugs, hugs and happy tears for you and your hubby. FRIENDS. keep intouch as I will too.:happydance::happydance::crib::crib::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mommax3

Sweets im soooooo happy for you and your hubby!!!! praise be to god!
faith how you doing lady? its so weird I remember this time last year you and hubby were leaving for your long trip, its amazing more then a year has gone by since I started talking to you ladies. I hope your trip brings babies :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Sweets im soooooo happy for you and your hubby!!!! praise be to god!
> faith how you doing lady? its so weird I remember this time last year you and hubby were leaving for your long trip, its amazing more then a year has gone by since I started talking to you ladies. I hope your trip brings babies :)

Mommax3, I'm doing great! Thanks for asking:hugs: We're finally settled here, in Florida. Hubby's first show of the season was great:thumbup: hopefully it's a good indication of the shows to come:) I'm still doing the fertility massage etc. and it's going well! The castor oil pack is messy..but I can deal with it:winkwink: I'm pretty sure I probably O'd yesterday...even though I'm not doing any temping or opks AT ALL, I still have those strong O pains on whichever side I'm O'ing from for the cycle as well as EWCM. We're not trying this month or next, however, we did get several nights in right around O...but who knows.

How is life with sweet little Emery? I had to show my kids and dh how CUTE your little girl is on your avatar:) I'm sure you're enjoying every moment. How is your c-section incision healing? Hopefully your not overdoing it:hugs: Take care:flower:

Hello to all my other TR sisters:hugs: I hope everyone is having a great week:happydance: :kiss:


----------



## sweetlissa

Faith I had a dream about you last night... I have been dreaming some crazy things... But in my dream you posted you were pregnant..... Maybe it will happen. :)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sweetlissa said:


> Faith I had a dream about you last night... I have been dreaming some crazy things... But in my dream you posted you were pregnant..... Maybe it will happen. :)


Oh, how wonderful that would be:happydance: I hope it comes true:flower: :hugs:

How are you feeling? So, is morning sickness worse with twins?! I'm trying to recall...but do I remember correctly that you didn't have MS with your other dc? I hear people saying that if you keep food in your stomach at all times, then you won't be vomiting:shrug: hard to imagine...I always had terrible MS with my kids..but never heard that about keeping food in the tummy:winkwink:


----------



## tiatammy

Sweetlissa just wanted to drop a line hope all is well with hubby and you and the 2 sweet bunddle of joys. I think of you often since your BFP, just how wonderful it is to be blessed with 2 sweet babies. sending you :hugs::happydance::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::crib::crib::friends:


----------



## phoenixmama

Lissa, your story about your husband is just wonderful! Brought tears to my eyes! This is such an amazing thread!


----------



## future_numan

mommax3 said:


> Sweets im soooooo happy for you and your hubby!!!! praise be to god!
> faith how you doing lady? its so weird I remember this time last year you and hubby were leaving for your long trip, its amazing more then a year has gone by since I started talking to you ladies. I hope your trip brings babies :)

Hi everyone, just poping by to say hello:hugs:

mommax Emery is just beautiful:hugs: Do you notice a big difference with having a lil' girl ? How is the recovery from the c-section ?

Congratulations Lissa on twins:happydance:

How is everyone else ?

I can't beleive how time is flying, I am almost 24 weeks already and after suffering MS for so long I finally feel great but I now eat just about everything that isn't nailed down.. I even crave stuff I used to hate:blush:
We are going for a 3D u/s next Sunday so I will get to see our lil' man for the first time since I didn't get to see anything at the 20 week u/s

I hope all is well with everyone and I missed you all:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey girls:hugs: quiet place around here:shrug: how's everyone doing?

Afm, just trying to get through the two cycles of the enzymes, etc. before going for an hsg:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

future_numan said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Sweets im soooooo happy for you and your hubby!!!! praise be to god!
> faith how you doing lady? its so weird I remember this time last year you and hubby were leaving for your long trip, its amazing more then a year has gone by since I started talking to you ladies. I hope your trip brings babies :)
> 
> Hi everyone, just poping by to say hello:hugs:
> 
> mommax Emery is just beautiful:hugs: Do you notice a big difference with having a lil' girl ? How is the recovery from the c-section ?
> 
> Congratulations Lissa on twins:happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else ?
> 
> I can't beleive how time is flying, I am almost 24 weeks already and after suffering MS for so long I finally feel great but I now eat just about everything that isn't nailed down.. I even crave stuff I used to hate:blush:
> We are going for a 3D u/s next Sunday so I will get to see our lil' man for the first time since I didn't get to see anything at the 20 week u/s
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone and I missed you all:hugs:Click to expand...

Future, so glad you popped in:) Wonderful news that everything is going so well for you and your little man:) You'll have to post pics of the 3D scan:happydance: glad you finally beat that MS. Eat up:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:


> Hey girls:hugs: quiet place around here:shrug: how's everyone doing?
> 
> Afm, just trying to get through the two cycles of the enzymes, etc. before going for an hsg:thumbup:

Boy having 3 kids including one baby is SO much different than having just the older 2! * Lissa *is in for a ride :thumbup: We have been trying hard to set a schedule around here. I have been trying to spend less time on the computer so I can handle other things like...oh...cleaning the freaking house after 2 months of my husband doing it!

Momma has been extra quiet since she had her baby too :shrug:

Faith, what enzymes are you taking? 

Future, good to see you! Time is flying by :)

There are so many new girls its hard to keep up! Our little thread is growing but at the same time is much slower.


----------



## sweetlissa

Hi all... Dash I am already dreading twins... My youngest has been a handfull the last few weeks. And my oldest has been keeping me busy with wrestling. About the time I have the babies my daughter will be doing cheerleading and my youngest will be playing football. And my oldest will be hitting puberty...LOL...... Yep life I am sure will be crazy. The last few days I have been wipped. SOOOOOOO tired. So today I am taking it easy and just going to relax. My oldest has a wrestling tourney tonight. And it is about 2 hours from the house. So by the time we get home I am sure I will be ready for bed. Probably more so then the kids..LOL.... Anyway.. Thats it for now. I have my next U/S on Feb 12th. I am so excited to see how they have grown.


----------



## mommax3

Hi ladies sorry so quiet emery is a very needy girl lol always wants to be held whivh is cool with me just hard to type, plus i started college this week. wow life is full these days but im sure in a few weeks i will find balance :) im glad everone is doing good luv ya ladies


----------



## future_numan

I am so scared to have a baby and a toddler at the same time:wacko:
I did it years ago with my daughters but I am that much older now and seem to get tired faster:dohh:

faith, let hope time passes quickly :hugs:


----------



## Dash

Lissa- my son does wrestling also. Its 3 months of quick dinners and getting home late. By the time the season is over Im exhausted!

Momma- Bettie is the same way! She is not comforted by ANYone but me. I find time to get online when Im nursing her.


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls! So af has finally found me after the m/c dear lord the pain is almost unbearable but im on track to dancing a baby back in to my belly! ahahaha

Future-i did a baby and a toddler at the same time......boobie baby and a bottle....lets just say i never slept in my bed for 10 months. :) it's worth it!


----------



## resque07

Hey girls. Just stopping by trying to keep in touch . Congrats on the twins that's great.
Well my af is due in 4 days. I did a first response early result today and got a bfn. I thought maybe I would give it a try since my tww was totally different this time around. Normally I have a zit on my chin and sore breast for a week or more before af. Well last week I had this crazy breakout on my chin and had 10 big zits in one week all on my chin. Also no sore boobs. I alos normally get very sticky cm but I am having jelly like cm that is stretchy. Everything is totally opposite this cycle so I dunno starting to think I didn't o .


----------



## rachelh4207

Hi all! I am new, My name is Rachel & I have been married for almost 8 years to my wonderful husband. We have four daughters 6, 5, 2.5, & 14 months. I am very blessed to be able to stay home and home school our children. We live on a farm in the south- where we enjoy having chickens and cows and gardening. God is great and even though we were not saved when we got married, we were a few years later and are trying to raise our girls in a way that pleases Him- learning more about Him everyday. Being a first generation Christian is hard- but worth it! 

Well we had our tubes tied November 10, 2010 after the birth of our 4th after getting a lot of grief for having four to begin with. I had 4 c-sections (un complicated) due to breech babies, as I have a Bicornuate uterus- which means it is heart shaped at the top so I have two "horns" at the top. My condition can cause major issues but Praise God the only issue i have had is breech babies. 

Anyways, I had the parkland method, Cut and burn. Within two weeks, we were very convicted about our decision and knew it was wrong. We started planning the reversal before she was even two months old!!! We finally found a way to pay for the reversal and had it reversed on JAN 6 of this year with Lisa Rogers in Tenn, who is AMAZING, let me tell you!!! if anybody is still seeking a reversal, look into her- best doctor EVER!!! Well here is the great news- God was with us through the whole process and really showed His power by providing EVERYTHING. Not only did he calm my nerves before (i always get really bad anxiety before surgery) Well when the doctor got in there, she said i had ZERO scar tissue even though i have had the 4 c-sections and she said my ovaries and uterus are in perfect condition and after the surgery i walked away with 8cm on right and 8.5 on left!!!!! how awesome is that??? cut and burn and still had those measurements?????? GOD IS GOOD!!!!!! :) 

But here I am- Not really ready to "try" for a baby (as I have two very little ones now LOL) But not going to prevent. Going to pray about it and see where God leads us. Can't wait to get to know all of you!!!

Oh and i read a few posts, CONGRATS on the new BFP & New babies!!! And praying for those that have lost precious babies. 




Rachel


----------



## Dash

Hey Rachel! Congrats on the reversal :) We have the same tube lengths, with the same method used to sterilize. I had vry quick success, hopefully you do too!

FAITH! How are you doing?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did anyone use Brooke/Jennyrenny/Cheri or similar predictions after their TR? Still waiting on mine here. Probably another year or two. It seems so far away, but I know it'll come quickly enough.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Rachel, welcome:hugs: thanks so much for sharing your story:flower: we home school our kids, too, and really love it! This is our 8th year at it:thumbup: You do have lots to keep you busy right now, but as you already said...reverse the tubes and leave it up to God to decide the perfect timing. As Dash already mentioned...GREAT tube lengths:thumbup:

Dash, I'm doing just fine..keeping really busy!!! I know you asked previously about the enzyme I'm taking...it's called serrapeptase and has amazing results with dissolving internal scar (dead) tissue! I'm planning to use it until my hsg, which will be sometime in March (depending on Feb. cycle). How's little Bettie doing? Sounds like she's a true mama's girl:) Oh! I wanted to mention...we're getting a Trader Joes down here in Naples, FL..it opens Feb. 10th:happydance: we're so excited! We LOVE TJs and make a point of going as often as we can when visiting dh's family in Seattle area. I'm assuming you're familiar with the store being from Seattle area yourself. I'm looking forward to doing my grocery shopping there!:haha: rather nutty,huh:)

resque, I hope you'll have good news to share with us:happydance: we need another BFP around here:) 

mammaspath, sorry af is so painful this month:( I'm glad your back at it though:hugs: I hope you can get your keeper this go around:hugs:

Future, baby and toddler will be tiring, but just remember..take it a day at a time! Also, do you know of any young girls..around 8-12 years old? Most little girls LOVE babies and I'm sure would be happy to help you out from time to time! If we lived near by..my daughter would be over at your house as often as you needed her:haha: she absolutely loves toddlers and babys..she's 9:winkwink:

Mommax3, wow! college with a newborn...your plate is FULL! What are you studying? :hugs: don't over extend yourself:hugs:

MammaB, how are you doing? where are you in your cycle? i hope your close to getting your little keeper as well:) :hugs:

I hope everyone else has had a great weekend. It sure went by fast!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

Dash- Thanks so much for the welcome! I am very excited about the tube lengths- so nice to hear someone with the same lengths that had such great success:) Congrats on your little one!!!



FaithHopeLove said:


> Rachel, welcome:hugs: thanks so much for sharing your story:flower: we home school our kids, too, and really love it! This is our 8th year at it:thumbup: You do have lots to keep you busy right now, but as you already said...reverse the tubes and leave it up to God to decide the perfect timing. As Dash already mentioned...GREAT tube lengths:thumbup:

Thank you for the warm welcome!!! :) I had my LIGATION the day you had your reversal!!!! 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE homeschooling. I am only homeschooling 2nd grade and 1st right now and have my 2 yr old and 14 month old, but so far, we LOVE IT. We are happy with the "giving it to God, and don't worry about it". A lot of people ask us, what if you have like 5 more kids??? And I keep assuring them that most people do not concieve as easily after reversals, but also, we are not suppose to worry about tomorrow. Today has enough trouble of it's on! Worrying about the "what if we have like 5 more kids" thing is what got us to sign the form for the tubal ligation to begin with! LOL 

Oh and to the ones talking about the having a baby with a toddler.....My first two were 17 months apart, then my 3rd was 2 years 4 months later, and my 4th was when my 3rd was 16 months old. So I am a pro on that topic, (LOL just kidding) and I can tell you now that i have a 5 year old and 6 year old......it is WONDERFUL! it was a little hard in the beginning, but they are BEST friends and I LOVE IT! i even love having the 2.5 year old and 14 month old now. Everyone thinks they are twins, but they are precious and so close:)
the first year is hard when you have two not sleeping well, but it is amazing and i HIGHLY recommend having them close:)


----------



## rachelh4207

by the way, I have an appointment tomorrow with a New midwife/ob group. I AM SO NERVOUS. The same OB delivered all four of mine and her practice does not support VBAC so I am looking for a new one. Any thing special I need to tell them other than that I had the reversal? I want to make sure they are willing to monitor me closely in the beginning for etopic risk.


----------



## Mommabrown

Rachel welcome. :hugs:I used Lisa also she said the same that i had no scar tissue after 3 C-sections. But i didn't walk away with such great lengths. SHe is AMAZING!!:thumbup: Good luck to you!!:hugs:

Faith AF showed this AM. I am due to have a Laporscopy next week. :( I was hoping that i could have done all this on my own.:nope: We are leaving for a mini Vacation on the 9th of Feb with no kids for 4 whole days so i am thinking a little R&R will do me some good! :happydance: I hope you get that wonderful sticky bean soon my dear.:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Faith, I LOVE TJ's! I was just planning my trip there this weekend. We just got a new one about 20 minutes away- I used to have to drive an hour. I go much more often now. You would think that since their food is natural and has no GMO's it would be more expensive, but its so super cheap I can shop for weeks for under $200. 

How often do you come to Seattle? Let me know if you come out this way again in the future, I would love to grab lunch ;D


----------



## sweetlissa

Welcome Rachale...
Dash and Momma I bet you ladies are busy.... Time for me well is going slow. It seems like everyone has been sick around here. Including me. Being pregnant with Twins is different then 1 that is for sure. My belly is starting to stick out already... Which is so hard to believe. The morning sickness has gone away. And we have an U/S in a few weeks. I am still exercising infact going to the gym atleast a few times a week. i did water areobics yesterday... I love being in the water. Other then that I have been cleaning because I planned a party (fun party) before I found out i was pregnant. So it is this saturday which will be a blast. Anyway.. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## rachelh4207

Dash said:


> Faith, I LOVE TJ's! I was just planning my trip there this weekend. We just got a new one about 20 minutes away- I used to have to drive an hour. I go much more often now. You would think that since their food is natural and has no GMO's it would be more expensive, but its so super cheap I can shop for weeks for under $200.


Whats TJ's?? I live in GA but hearing something about natural with no GMO's that is also cheap, has sparked my interest:) 

We eat whole foods and I cook about 95% of everything that we eat from scratch since we probably couldn't afford to eat healthy other wise. We couldn't afford to NOT eat healthy either if I didn't cook so much LOL! my kids and husband eat A LOT.....cough cough...and so do I....cough cough.... HA!

But anyways, that is why we have chickens, gardens and cows:) 



Mommabrown, So cool that so many people that I have been talking to used her:) I LOVE HER! i wish she could be my OB :) 


By the way, I had an appointment with a "new" midwife yesterday- didn't go so well. Not a match. Her first interest was just finding out why I only had 2.2 cm took off my tubes. I was like HUH? She said well we always routinely take MUCH more. And I said I am not sure why she did that amount, the only thing i can think of is that GOD was behind why i didn't have more cut out. But she was pretty against VBAC's considering that she is a midwife and had a c-section and is planning a RCS, not even trying for a VBAC..... :wacko:

Oh well, still praying that God will send the perfect doctor/ mid wife when/if I ever conceive


----------



## Dash

What in the world- what kind of midwife is this lady?! She would scare me away right off the bat. 

By TJ's I meant Trader Joe's :) Im not sure if they have one around you but if there is one anywhere close it is COMPLETELY worth a drive!


----------



## rachelh4207

Dash said:


> What in the world- what kind of midwife is this lady?! She would scare me away right off the bat.
> 
> By TJ's I meant Trader Joe's :) Im not sure if they have one around you but if there is one anywhere close it is COMPLETELY worth a drive!

Well the midwife DID scare me to death. not just because of what she was saying, but because I realized then how hard it is going to be to find a doctor that does believe our bodies were made to birth babies and that medical intervention is not always a good thing......I knew it would be hard, but this office when i called said that they were pro VBAC and wanted to talk to me even thought i had had 4. :cry: Oh well....

Talking about Trader Joes though, I found out there are about 4 of them 2 hours from here and one is in Nocross Ga, which is where the doctor is that WILL for SURE give me a Trial of Labor even with 4-c sections!!!! how neat is that? So If i will be going there for doctor appointments anyways (when/if i am blessed with another baby), it would work out great to go there:) I already drive 2 hours just for my wheat berries (bread beckers) , 1.5 hour for our raw milk ( organic dairy farm), and 1 hour for everything else (costco / earth fare). We live in a small town that only has two red lights (HAHA) And we got BOTH of them in the past 5 years LOL! So if you want to eat healthy, you have to drive for it. We try to buy in BULK when we go places to save gas money/time though.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Rachel, I love your avatar pic:) Such a sweet looking family! I hope you can find the a midwife who is willing to work with you after 4 c-sections:( I've had a really hard time finding anyone willing to work with me after 2 c-sections:nope: I'm sooo regretful for having the 2nd c-section...1st one was necessary and saved my son's life, but second one really was optional...although encouraged by my doc:dohh: The dr. who did my reversal said I had no scarring from the c-sections...so I thought "great!" but he said it still makes no difference on what they legally (or I guess *medically* are advised to do with c-sections..."four and no more!" ...I read such conflicting info online about it:shrug: hubby and I decided to cross the bridge if/when the time comes. My reg OB in Wyo, although not willing to do a VBA2C at this point, says we can take each pregnancy case by case and evaluate the uterus..not ruling out more than 4 c-sections by any means. You've trusted God thus far and I'm sure He will direct your steps with what to do and finding the best care:hugs:

Okay, so Trader Joes will be soooo worth the drive! I can't wait to hear what you think of it! :) I can't wait for ours to open! We plan to go on opening day:haha: it will probably be a mad-house! It's just down the road from Wholefoods, where we shop most of the time now! It gets really expensive and I KNOW we will save $$$ shopping at TJ's:happydance::happydance:

So, an update on me... I'm finally going to see my RE on 2/3. This is the dr. that performed my reversal. I'm nervous and anxious at the same time. I need to face the music! We just finished cycle #13 and never even a hint of a BFP:nope: I did start taking the enzymes a few weeks ago and have high hopes for that helping if there is a blockage. I don't *want* to speak negative things over my body..but just can't help but think it's got to be my tubes! If the news isn't good...I'm determined to press forward and not let it be THE END. :flower:


----------



## LDHMOM

Wow! I did not think there would be so many ladies out there that wanted to reverse their Tubal! I am sche.. to have my TR on Feb 17th and it can not get here fast enough! I am nervous and a little scared but my husband and I both know we want another blessing!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

LDHMOM said:


> Wow! I did not think there would be so many ladies out there that wanted to reverse their Tubal! I am sche.. to have my TR on Feb 17th and it can not get here fast enough! I am nervous and a little scared but my husband and I both know we want another blessing!

Welcome!! Congrats on the upcoming TR:happydance: What dr. are you going to? I hope it's successful and you get your little bundle in no time! Yes, there are many, many TR gals that regretted the tubal ligation! Far more than anyone knows:nope: Sadly, many do not have the means to have the reversal. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say, how very we blessed we are to have another chance.

Best wishes for a good outcome! Make sure you really take it easy and follow your dr.'s orders for TTC!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MamaBrown, was today your appt.? I really hope it went well:hugs:


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove
Hi! Thanks about the picture:) 

Talking about VBAC's, check out ICAN....International C-section Awareness something (LOL) That is now i found out about Dr Tate (the doctor that supports VBAMC- (Vaginal birth after multiple cesarean) I really have learned a lot! I am not AGAINST a repeat c-section, just want to know more than I did. 

Talking about Trader Joes, I am SO EXCITED already! Will have to talk my husband into us going soon:) Do you ever shop at costco? 

Praying for you about the doctor!!! let us know how it goes!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Haven't been around in a while. I got a new job today and I start on Sunday. This means I can likely have my reversal within the next year instead of two years!


----------



## Dash

Anybody seen how TTC is doing?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTC, please check in with us when you can, hun:hugs: I hope everything is going well with your little guy:flower:


----------



## LDHMOM

Thank you! Yes I am so blessed to be able to! I am going to Dr. Morice in Morgan city LA I have heard so many good things!


----------



## LDHMOM

Wow that is so amazing! I have bad anxiety too! Mine is 3 weeks away and I'm already a mess! Congrats to u!


----------



## cdnmom11

Hi ladies, wow, it's been a long time. Congrats on the new gorgeous babies and Lissa on your twins?? That's amazing! Do you have the U/S picture? I love looking at those. 
Just a quick update on me and a recap for all of the newbies. Tubal reversal Feb 2011. BFP April 2011 with a m/c shortly afterwards. No BFP's since. I have had an all clear HSG and my FSH level is now borderline (10.3) I started on Clomid in October and took it for three months. In Nov and Dec we did IUI's with the Clomid. Nada! Finally, after AF in Dec, I decided to go natural with just herbs and acupuncture. That's been going well and I have to say, I feel a million times better. That clomid makes you feel like crap! So here we are.... I have two more cycles and then we are doing IVF in April. We are going on vacation with the kids in March so that's why we're not doing IVF sooner. I start the BCP around March 20th for two weeks and then stimming the ovaries and then the procedure. I'm scared but relieved in a way. I wish I went straight to IVF instead of the reversal. This is only because of my age (39) Younger ladies have all sorts of time but my eggs are not what they used to be, clearly. It's a bit stressful because insurance doesn't cover IVF in Canada (except for Quebec) so it's going to be a big financial hit. However, if I don't do it now, my chance for success just keeps declining. Of course I'm hoping for a miracle before then. I have an SHG (Sonohysterogram) on Weds which apparently can increase your chances of conceiving that cycle because of increased bloodflow and action in the uterus. Who knows?? I have read the Infertility Cure and Making Babies by Sami David and I am really, really convinced that acupuncture will help us. Even if we have to do the IVF, acu can increase your odds of success by 50%. Even if it's all hype, I can't deny how much more relaxed I feel and more balanced. I have stayed off of these sites though as I find it too hard. For so long I gave up my favorite things (high impact exercise, coffee, alchohol etc) and spent soooo miuch time on the computer, trying to find answers that would get me pregnant. I now realize that I can't sit and wait to get pregnant. I have to live my life. I'm back at the gym and enjoying my lovely cup of coffee while I type this. We want a baby so we will try the IVF. If it doesn't work, I know I tried everything I could and I will be at peace. Hugs and baby dust to you all and thanks for reading....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Where abouts are you, cdnmom? I'm also in Canada, haven't had my reversal done yet, but planning it very soon. I hope you get your BFP soon, and it comes before the IVF?


----------



## rachelh4207

Okay girls I had my reversal 1-6-2012. I had just started my period the day before surgery. after surgery period stopped. So i am on cycle day 24, with no O yet that i know of. So started getting egg white CM two days ago, and today my vagina is aching sooooo bad and my stomach is cramping. how weird is that? i have pressure like I am about to have a period down there, or like I am 9 months pregnant. with my temps so low, could i be starting my period, or are these O signs or what? I am so confused. It hurts bad, my stuff is kind of swollen like pre period too. Any ideas? did you have crazy weird cycles the month after?

Oh let me add that i was NOT having regular periods pre- surgery. (still nursing). AF returned 12-5-11. was not full period- 3-5 days i think but very light flow. :shrug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

rachelh4207 said:


> Okay girls I had my reversal 1-6-2012. I had just started my period the day before surgery. after surgery period stopped. So i am on cycle day 24, with no O yet that i know of. So started getting egg white CM two days ago, and today my vagina is aching sooooo bad and my stomach is cramping. how weird is that? i have pressure like I am about to have a period down there, or like I am 9 months pregnant. with my temps so low, could i be starting my period, or are these O signs or what? I am so confused. It hurts bad, my stuff is kind of swollen like pre period too. Any ideas? did you have crazy weird cycles the month after?
> 
> Oh let me add that i was NOT having regular periods pre- surgery. (still nursing). AF returned 12-5-11. was not full period- 3-5 days i think but very light flow. :shrug:

Rachel, be prepared for several really messed up cycles:nope: I hear that frequently from other tr gals and I experienced the very same. My cycles were really painful for about 3-4 months after:( I know everyone is different, but be prepared...it's likely to be crazy for AT LEAST a cycle or two:hugs:


----------



## cdnmom11

BrandiCanucks said:


> Where abouts are you, cdnmom? I'm also in Canada, haven't had my reversal done yet, but planning it very soon. I hope you get your BFP soon, and it comes before the IVF?

Thanks Brandi. I am in Victoria BC which is an island very close to Vancouver. Good luck with your reversal!


----------



## cdnmom11

rachelh4207 said:


> Okay girls I had my reversal 1-6-2012. I had just started my period the day before surgery. after surgery period stopped. So i am on cycle day 24, with no O yet that i know of. So started getting egg white CM two days ago, and today my vagina is aching sooooo bad and my stomach is cramping. how weird is that? i have pressure like I am about to have a period down there, or like I am 9 months pregnant. with my temps so low, could i be starting my period, or are these O signs or what? I am so confused. It hurts bad, my stuff is kind of swollen like pre period too. Any ideas? did you have crazy weird cycles the month after?
> 
> Oh let me add that i was NOT having regular periods pre- surgery. (still nursing). AF returned 12-5-11. was not full period- 3-5 days i think but very light flow. :shrug:

Hmm, it sounds like you are gearing up to O. I know I O'd late after my reversal on the first cycle. It wasn't fun but each month got better and better. Do you have any test strips to know for sure? I'm sorry you're going through this but it does get better. Take care!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

cdnmom11 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you, cdnmom? I'm also in Canada, haven't had my reversal done yet, but planning it very soon. I hope you get your BFP soon, and it comes before the IVF?
> 
> Thanks Brandi. I am in Victoria BC which is an island very close to Vancouver. Good luck with your reversal!Click to expand...

I used to live in Powell River and Maple Ridge. I was curious to see if you were in Ontario and if so, who you used. Hope your BFP comes soon!


----------



## Mzladyk

LDHMOM said:


> Thank you! Yes I am so blessed to be able to! I am going to Dr. Morice in Morgan city LA I have heard so many good things!


Welcome Dr. Morice performed my surgery.


----------



## LDHMOM

Mzladyk said:


> LDHMOM said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes I am so blessed to be able to! I am going to Dr. Morice in Morgan city LA I have heard so many good things!
> 
> 
> Welcome Dr. Morice performed my surgery.Click to expand...

Really? Well spill! How is he? I am so nervous!


----------



## Mzladyk

LDHMOM said:


> Mzladyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LDHMOM said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes I am so blessed to be able to! I am going to Dr. Morice in Morgan city LA I have heard so many good things!
> 
> 
> Welcome Dr. Morice performed my surgery.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Well spill! How is he? I am so nervous!Click to expand...

Have you had your first appoint? or Will you travel here on a Thursday and have surgery on that Friday? Let me know so I know where to begin. Rest assured you are in good hands his staff is very nice, he pays attention to every detail I wish he was my OB-GYN.


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove said:


> Rachel, be prepared for several really messed up cycles:nope: I hear that frequently from other tr gals and I experienced the very same. My cycles were really painful for about 3-4 months after:( I know everyone is different, but be prepared...it's likely to be crazy for AT LEAST a cycle or two:hugs:

Well I am actually just relieved to hear that it is normal:hugs: I am also still nursing, So i need to keep that in mind- I probably won't O normal anyways. Which is fine:) She will wean soon enough and I will miss it when she does, no need to wean early to try for a baby:winkwink:

cdnmom11- Thanks for the reply!! it really isn't that big of a deal, no major issues- just impatient to know what my body is doing. Guess i need to chill out and let things happen. 



I have prayed and Prayed for this to not become an idol for me and I really worry that it is already. So i am praying even more!!!! :comp: maybe i need to spend less time researching on here, huh? LOL! 

praying for you all and thanking God for your support!!!


----------



## future_numan

Hi Ladies,

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing:hugs::hugs:
I see we have some newcomers, welcome :thumbup:

Brandi, I am also from Ontario ( more northern tho)


----------



## resque07

update i am on cd 41 and 8 days late for af. this is my longest cycle since my tr in may 2011. i just got sore breast 3 days ago so i dunno if i just od super late i am having really bad back aches and my cervix dropped down low for two days like it would for af but then no af and it went back high again. i took a test last night it was a equate blue dye and swore i had two line but the test line was so light and then i read they have bad evaps so now i dunno guess i will do another test in am with pink dye.


----------



## rachelh4207

resque07 said:


> update i am on cd 41 and 8 days late for af. this is my longest cycle since my tr in may 2011. i just got sore breast 3 days ago so i dunno if i just od super late i am having really bad back aches and my cervix dropped down low for two days like it would for af but then no af and it went back high again. i took a test last night it was a equate blue dye and swore i had two line but the test line was so light and then i read they have bad evaps so now i dunno guess i will do another test in am with pink dye.

SO EXCITING!!!!!! Take a FRER!!! hope you get that:bfp:


----------



## Dash

rachelh4207 said:


> resque07 said:
> 
> 
> update i am on cd 41 and 8 days late for af. this is my longest cycle since my tr in may 2011. i just got sore breast 3 days ago so i dunno if i just od super late i am having really bad back aches and my cervix dropped down low for two days like it would for af but then no af and it went back high again. i took a test last night it was a equate blue dye and swore i had two line but the test line was so light and then i read they have bad evaps so now i dunno guess i will do another test in am with pink dye.
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! Take a FRER!!! hope you get that:bfp:Click to expand...

I agree~ :thumbup: take that FRER!


----------



## mammaspath

Dash said:


> rachelh4207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resque07 said:
> 
> 
> update i am on cd 41 and 8 days late for af. this is my longest cycle since my tr in may 2011. i just got sore breast 3 days ago so i dunno if i just od super late i am having really bad back aches and my cervix dropped down low for two days like it would for af but then no af and it went back high again. i took a test last night it was a equate blue dye and swore i had two line but the test line was so light and then i read they have bad evaps so now i dunno guess i will do another test in am with pink dye.
> 
> SO EXCITING!!!!!! Take a FRER!!! hope you get that:bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree~ :thumbup: take that FRER!Click to expand...

OH ME TOO! I wanna hear some good news!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachelh4207

So i have good news!!! Just not the kind people normally say is good.....I STARTED MY PERIOD!!!! YAHHHHH:happydance: LOL! So that means my cycle was 28 days- seems normal- Only time will tell if this is a full period or what but so far it seems like it. Last month I had my surgery the day AFTER AF showed, so I only had a two day period and it was light. I never O-ed last month, I don't think anyways, but like i said, I am still nursing my 14 month old, so not surprised. Do not plan to wean her until winter is over.

So we can officially stop being careful and stop preventing!:thumbup: So glad to be on to the next stage....

PRAYING EVERYDAY FOR YOU LADIES....glad to have this group:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Rachel, yeah for AF:haha: not too often we find that to be good news around here:haha: but getting the cycle back normal is a BIG deal:hugs:

Just wanted to give you girls an update on my HSG, which was today..BOTH TUBES ARE OPEN:happydance::happydance: dr. said they looked perfect..never would have guessed they had been sewn back together! I was really nervous about the procedure and pain, but felt almost NOTHING! (Could have been due to the 2 Oxycodone I took 1hr. prior:haha:) so happy:happydance: RE looked over my previous tests and said..."time for hubby to have an SA..is he here? When's the last time you had sex? Alright, get him in here and let's get a sample":wacko::haha: ...ahhhhh, we had NO idea we would accomplish an hsg and SA in the same visit:haha: dh did GREAT! We got a good sample and the clinic will call tomorrow with results:happydance: now it's dh's turn to worry...he's been pacing the floor, wondering if its been HIM, all this time:shrug: anyway, so glad we're moving forward and we'll see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove said:


> Rachel, yeah for AF:haha: not too often we find that to be good news around here:haha: but getting the cycle back normal is a BIG deal:hugs:
> 
> Just wanted to give you girls an update on my HSG, which was today..BOTH TUBES ARE OPEN:happydance::happydance: dr. said they looked perfect..never would have guessed they had been sewn back together! I was really nervous about the procedure and pain, but felt almost NOTHING! (Could have been due to the 2 Oxycodone I took 1hr. prior:haha:) so happy:happydance: RE looked over my previous tests and said..."time for hubby to have an SA..is he here? When's the last time you had sex? Alright, get him in here and let's get a sample":wacko::haha: ...ahhhhh, we had NO idea we would accomplish an hsg and SA in the same visit:haha: dh did GREAT! We got a good sample and the clinic will call tomorrow with results:happydance: now it's dh's turn to worry...he's been pacing the floor, wondering if its been HIM, all this time:shrug: anyway, so glad we're moving forward and we'll see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:

YAHHHH FOR OPEN TUBES!!!!!!! So exciting! I have heard some get pregnant afterwards so praying!!!!!!!!!! when will you hear about hubby?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Rachel, we hear back tomorrow! I love working with a big fertility clinic...they can do all tests in house! I'll post the results tomorrow! PoOr hubby its really worried. I told him its okay if its not too good......we can work on that! Better than me having to have a 2nd surgery..


----------



## Dash

Oh Faith thats so great about your tubes! Make sure yo update today about the tests :)


----------



## future_numan

FaithHopeLove said:


> Rachel, yeah for AF:haha: not too often we find that to be good news around here:haha: but getting the cycle back normal is a BIG deal:hugs:
> 
> Just wanted to give you girls an update on my HSG, which was today..BOTH TUBES ARE OPEN:happydance::happydance: dr. said they looked perfect..never would have guessed they had been sewn back together! I was really nervous about the procedure and pain, but felt almost NOTHING! (Could have been due to the 2 Oxycodone I took 1hr. prior:haha:) so happy:happydance: RE looked over my previous tests and said..."time for hubby to have an SA..is he here? When's the last time you had sex? Alright, get him in here and let's get a sample":wacko::haha: ...ahhhhh, we had NO idea we would accomplish an hsg and SA in the same visit:haha: dh did GREAT! We got a good sample and the clinic will call tomorrow with results:happydance: now it's dh's turn to worry...he's been pacing the floor, wondering if its been HIM, all this time:shrug: anyway, so glad we're moving forward and we'll see what tomorrow brings:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

:growlmad:grrrrr...so we *patiently* waited today for dh's sa results..not wanting to pester the clinic, I decided to phone them at 3pm if they hadn't called my then...so, 3pm rolls around..no call, so I phone them and they close at noon on Fridays:dohh: really frustrating (and kinda funny...poor dh is sweating bullets at the thought that HE may be the cause of no baby after 13 mo. of trying..he was sooo upset that no one told use they close early on Friday) The whole testing was so spur of the moment and at almost closing time yesterday, that they told us they wouldn't have the results until today, BUT no one mentioned the hours. Guess who will be their VERY FIRST caller on Monday morning:winkwink: Anyway, just wanted to update you all:hugs::hugs:

We have lots going on this weekend, so hopefully it will keep dh's mind occupied:)


----------



## Dash

FaithHopeLove said:


> :growlmad:grrrrr...so we *patiently* waited today for dh's sa results..not wanting to pester the clinic, I decided to phone them at 3pm if they hadn't called my then...so, 3pm rolls around..no call, so I phone them and they close at noon on Fridays:dohh: really frustrating (and kinda funny...poor dh is sweating bullets at the thought that HE may be the cause of no baby after 13 mo. of trying..he was sooo upset that no one told use they close early on Friday) The whole testing was so spur of the moment and at almost closing time yesterday, that they told us they wouldn't have the results until today, BUT no one mentioned the hours. Guess who will be their VERY FIRST caller on Monday morning:winkwink: Anyway, just wanted to update you all:hugs::hugs:
> 
> We have lots going on this weekend, so hopefully it will keep dh's mind occupied:)

How frustrating! I will have to check back Monday- I got on today just to see if there were any results :thumbup:

My cousin who has been trying for 2 years just found out she was pg last week. She had her betas drawn yesterday and they did not get back to her before the close for the weekend. Poor girl!


----------



## mommax3

faith I just poped on and saw you have great tubes yay!!!!!!!! i will pop back on monday hope there will be more good news :) maybe your tube cleaning will get u a bfp! fingers crossed


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Girls, your so sweet:hugs: thanks for thinking of me:kiss: we're really anxious to hear the results! Dh was just talking about it again tonight...he's on pins and needles just waiting.... I will be sooo shocked if it comes back *bad*...only because it was never a problem in the past and I don't feel like 37 is really *old* for still having healthy sperm. However, the RE said he's seen cases where men have 4 or 5 kids and then find out..after wanting more, that sperm has changed:shrug: 

Dash, that is so exciting about your cousin:thumbup: I hope her betas are GOOD...how very, very insensitive of the dr.s office to just *not* call with the results BEFORE THE WEEKEND! As I recall, this very thing happened to you in the beginning, right? Ugh.. So, how is sweet Bettie doing? We need an updated pic:thumbup::happydance:

Mommx3, how is school going? What are you studying? I Can't believe your little Emery is already 6 weeks old...I'm sure she's cuter than ever:flower:

Has anyone heard from MamaBrown? I *thought* she was having laparoscopic surgery last Thursday..but I could be wrong...I tend to lose track of what's going on with everyone...I hope she's doing well.

Lissa, how are you feeling? Still really tired? I hope you're getting lots of rest:thumbup:

I hope everyone else is moving forward...getting that much closer to our miracle babies:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How do you get through the anxiousness and impatience of waiting for the reversal? I'm excited for it, but it's so far away at the same time. I'm almost depressed about having to wait because of a lack of finances at the moment. I wish I could just reverse tomorrow and start trying.


----------



## resque07

so 45 days later af shows today. ni have not ovulated since my surgery and even when i was on the clomid nothing happened i am so upset and heartbroken as im thinking these are all signs that its just wasnt meant to be im giving up....


----------



## FaithHopeLove

resque, remind me, when was your surgery? TR can really mess with your cycle for SEVERAL months! Did you have any hormone testing prior to surgery? Don't give up too soon! What are your feelings on herbal medicine? I know there are many women who have been helped (those not O'ing) with natural health alternatives. Stay the course:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

BrandiCanucks said:


> How do you get through the anxiousness and impatience of waiting for the reversal? I'm excited for it, but it's so far away at the same time. I'm almost depressed about having to wait because of a lack of finances at the moment. I wish I could just reverse tomorrow and start trying.

Brandi, I'm sure it's really hard to wait, when you want something so bad! We made a firm decision for surgery in Aug. 2010 and I had surgery Nov. 2010. The wait seemed like a really long time to me! The best advice I can give, is KNOW your cycles and get your body as healthy as possible. Consistent exercise of some sort and a good prenatal vitamin! AND, enjoy the time with your little ones you already have...the time passes quickly with those precious little guys:hugs:


----------



## resque07

my surgery was may 26th 2011. they did no testing before . i have been every month on my 21 day to do blood work dr says everything is great just not ovulating. he tried clomid but nothing ever happened even with the higest dosage.i believe he said the highest my progestrone got with the highest dosage was 7.9. then he told me there was nothing he could do i would have to see a specialist to do iui etc. i asked about the hsg test. and he said he preformed one after the surgery and every thing was clear and opened. i cant see specialist as we dont have the finances to do uiu or ivf. so i am just throwing the towel in if it ever happens than yay if it dont i gotta find a way to be okay with that aqlthough it seems like the end of the world for me....lol!


----------



## rachelh4207

resque07 said:


> my surgery was may 26th 2011. they did no testing before . i have been every month on my 21 day to do blood work dr says everything is great just not ovulating. he tried clomid but nothing ever happened even with the higest dosage.i believe he said the highest my progestrone got with the highest dosage was 7.9. then he told me there was nothing he could do i would have to see a specialist to do iui etc. i asked about the hsg test. and he said he preformed one after the surgery and every thing was clear and opened. i cant see specialist as we dont have the finances to do uiu or ivf. so i am just throwing the towel in if it ever happens than yay if it dont i gotta find a way to be okay with that aqlthough it seems like the end of the world for me....lol!

I am so sorry:hugs: I do want to share with you something though- I have a friend who tried for a baby for 5 years. Went to the specialist and had every test, tried everything. And the doctor finally told them after 5 years that there was no hope in his opinion- to look into adoption....Well my friend (who wanted to be a mother more than anything in the world) Prayed, and prayed, and prayed....and prayed and prayed....I mean prayed without ceasing...for God to heal her body....And she quit obsessing over temps, quit going to the doctor, quit timing intercourse, and just prayed......and she got pregnant that month! The same month the doctor said it was hopeless....She then got pregnant a 2nd time while still nursing her first....With God nothing is impossible. I am praying for you- (if that's okay with you) Just enjoy time with your husband and take a break from watching the dates, timing stuff- Just don't give up hope yet:winkwink:


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove said:


> Girls, your so sweet:hugs: thanks for thinking of me:kiss: we're really anxious to hear the results! Dh was just talking about it again tonight...he's on pins and needles just waiting.... I will be sooo shocked if it comes back *bad*...only because it was never a problem in the past and I don't feel like 37 is really *old* for still having healthy sperm. However, the RE said he's seen cases where men have 4 or 5 kids and then find out..after wanting more, that sperm has changed:shrug:

Can't wait to hear from you :telephone:
37 is FAR from old and i believe that just as easily as sperm can change for the worst, you can still get pregnant easily with a low count. Even if the test does not come back perfect- NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE WITH GOD. Praying for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Rachel, I agree completely! ANYTHING is possible with God:thumbup:

resque, have you tried googling *inducing ovulation naturally* or something similar? I know I have ready many stories about women who weren't ovulating but were able to do so with natural herbs. BabynBump has threads on this topic too! Try searching on here! :hugs: as far as the hsg goes, I would probably hold off on that until you KNOW you're ovulating:hugs:

Afm, called the clinic for the SA results...never new there was so much to sperm:dohh::haha: dr. said everything looked normal..except the sample was *viscous* ..meaning it should have been the consistency of milk after 30 min. but his had more the consistency of honey. This can make it hard for the sperm to swim through and too thick to get past the cervix. Dr. said dh needs to stay well hydrated and take antioxidants. It's crazy..here I've been so focused on finding good supplements for ME when DH really needed a solid focus, too:dohh: Soooo, I just ordered a bottle of FertilAid for Men and a bottle of CountBoost (although count was 75 mil...and I understand 8 mil gets the job done)..both supplements should give him an overall *kick in the pants*:haha: ....so, I'm excited that we can move forward with some possible causes as to WHY it hasn't happened yet:thumbup:


----------



## resque07

Thank you everyone fore the kind words and support you girls always know what to say. I have two children and with my first son I tired getting pregnant for 2 and half years my periods were never regular my whole life. I remeber when I was pregnant with my first son I didn't even know because I hadn't had a period in months. Bit I was 16 weeks. Pregnant with him an d I remeber all the praying I had done for 2 years or more. After I had him my periods became very regular. I have never taken birth control in my life and after having my first son my ex and I never prevented another pregnancy but it wasn't until 22 months later I was pregnant again and when I found out I tested because that was the first month I had missed my preriod since having my first son I was only 6 weeks along then. So im trying to tell myself that I have always had this problem since it has taken me so long to get pregnant both times. Thank you for all the prayers and I will keep praying as well.


----------



## rachelh4207

FaithHopeLove YAHHHHH on the good news!!!!! I know your husband is relieved:)


----------



## chica0126

hi ladies...it has been a while...so i thought i would update a little...i was originally scheduled for my tubal reversal on may 22, but they bumped it up so now i am scheduled for my tubal reversal on MAY 8!!!! So that is GREAT...and i am now down to my last 4 installments and the surgery will be completely paid for...so i am very excited...i cannot wait...i am counting down the days literally...i also already informed my job that i will be having surgery and they said that it was fine that i just needed to tell them when it is and how long i will be gone.. So things are going pretty good...I am getting excited...I am also excited about this trip for my TR because we are leaving a few days earlier since my hubby's family live close to where i am having the surgery so we thought that we would go see family as well...so kinda like a mini vacation and my surgery all in one...but as time approaches i will keep you ladies informed...take care girls

Baby dust!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So apart from saving up, I've taken the next step towards a reversal...the referral and appointment. I found a fertility clinic about an hour away from me who boasts this:



> Our results have been consistent over the years with success rate of 100% for tubal patency and 90% for pregnancy rate. The most important factors are the female age, the method of initial sterilization, semen parameters and the presence of other female factors.

Should I believe these rates or are they exaggerated?


----------



## mommax3

faith thats wonderful! now u know whts going on and its fixable :) now get to bding :)


----------



## resque07

So I got af yesterday at full force and woke this morning to gushing blood and severe cramps I got very worried and have been weak all day so I called dr and they want to see me tomorrow morning he said it sounds like miscarriage. He said if it gets heavier to go to er. Im kinda scared.


----------



## resque07

well i went to dr today and was told i have pcos and that i need to take progestrone pills for 15 days and start metformin 500mg one a day for a week then 2 a day after that dr says it should fix everything and then we r going to try the clomid again. i really feel good about this right now and fingers crossed i finally get some results or some kind of progress,


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:happydance: One more step closer!! I booked my consultation today! March 5!


----------



## Dash

Good luck Resque, glas you got everything figured out!

Brandi, that is very close :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

What can I expect at a consultation?


----------



## mammaspath

im excited for you brandi!

resque - good news.......sort of.......i suppose. glad you got things figured out!


----------



## future_numan

BrandiCanucks said:


> What can I expect at a consultation?

Brandi, I am also from Ontario.
Who are you booking your consultation with ? A fertility clinic ?
Have you talked to your OBGYN ?
It was my OBGYN who did my reversal in May '08.


----------



## Dash

BrandiCanucks said:


> What can I expect at a consultation?

For me it was like a Q&A session- the doc asked questions, asked if we had questions, then discussed our options with us and made sure we were making the best decision. If you have not arranged for your records to get to the doc its ood to bring them with you- surgical report, pathology report from tubes, any post surgical pap smears or exams, etc.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

future_numan said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> What can I expect at a consultation?
> 
> Brandi, I am also from Ontario.
> Who are you booking your consultation with ? A fertility clinic ?
> Have you talked to your OBGYN ?
> It was my OBGYN who did my reversal in May '08.Click to expand...

I'm going through a fertility clinic, New Life, in Mississauga. I have never had the same OBGYN through my six years here in Brantford. I had a different one for each pregnancy and delivery and tubal ligation. New Life claims a 100% success rate with a 90% pregnancy rate (or something along those lines...I quote earlier in this thread), and I'd much prefer to go through someone who has done this many times before than one who, more often, would perform the ligation than the reversal.

Thanks Dash! I will do that!


----------



## rachelh4207

I am so new to Charting (again):shrug: LOL so I have a question- FF put me at O on day 9. Doesn't seem possible to be since I had no EWCM or anything. I did have a little cramps that I thought were O pain that day but didn't think much about it since it was cycle day 9. Then low and behold- three days later my chart says three days Post O. What do you think? Last month my cycle was 27 days so I thought it would mean closer to day 13 for O.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How long does it usually take to fully recover and get back to normal activities?

I'm supposed to start college in September, so I want to aim to have my reversal by August at the latest. I don't want to have the reversal in the middle of the school year, but I want to know if a reversal in August is a realistic time frame for recovery?


----------



## rachelh4207

BrandiCanucks said:


> How long does it usually take to fully recover and get back to normal activities?

I felt fine after 1 week for the most part. It was very much like a c-section recovery but not as bad.


----------



## Mommabrown

HOOOOWDY ladies!!! HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!! Long time No talk! Wow alot has happened! Faith so happy for open tubes and you finding out whats up with DH swimmers!! Brandi it took me about a week to get to moving back around like normal. Rachel sometimes just by the dips in temps or any small fluctuations FF picks an O date. I used First Response OPK with the smilies also while temping so i knew for sure I was O'ing. Good Luck. HOw is sweets doing with them twins????

Afm, same ol same ol we just got back from a couples weekend for 3 days ALONE!!!! It was so peaceful and relaxing and we had a blast together. Welp I'm gonna go lots of baby dust for everyone!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry for all the questions...

How long after your consult did you have your surgery? (More for Canadian Moms but anyone can answer)


----------



## future_numan

Depending on where to surgery is to take place, Brandi.
I had mine done in a hospital in Newmarket Ont. and as soon as w had all the logistics done ( blood work, semen test, physical ect) 
I had mine booked within 4 weeks.
I was in hospital 2 days and recovery was about three weeks.
I must be a wimp cause I was in alot of pain for the first week and after that it was just letting my stomach muscles heal.
I had a very physical job so I took the full three weeks to recover.
We started TTC one cycle later.
My OBGYN did my reversal but he is also head of our fertility clinic ( Northern Fertility) and had done many secessful reversals.
There are so many elements to fertility ( not just our tubes) that saying they have a % 90 success rate seems unrealistic.
Maybe the % 90 is only the % of fully open tubes.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The website says 100% reversal success with 90% pregnancy rate. It's New Life Fertility in Mississauga.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

> Microsurgical Tubal Ligation Reversal is the procedure through which previously interrupted fallopian tubes are reconnected using the required magnification and technique to achieve a smooth continuous tubal conduit in order for fertilization and normal pregnancy to occur.
> 
> Our results have been consistent over the years with success rate of 100% for tubal patency and 90% for pregnancy rate. The most important factors are the female age, the method of initial sterilization, semen parameters and the presence of other female factors. This stresses the importance of initial evaluation before surgery.
> At NewLife Fertility Centre, our physicians are specially trained and have experience in Tubal Reconstructive Surgery to correct tubal abnormalities caused by reasons other than tubal ligation (e.g. endometriosis, infection...). Laparoscopic Surgery is offered to treat endometriosis, hydrosalpinx, and peritubal adhesions.
> 
> Hysteroscopic Surgery is very rewarding in fertility treatment when uterine factors are corrected (e.g.. septa, fibroids, adhesions...). Hysteroscopic Tubal Cannulation can also be done to overcome proximal tubal obstruction.

https://newlifefertility.com/surgical-options.htm


----------



## future_numan

It's great that it's micro-surgery... less scaring and recovery is quick.

I read it as they have 100% for open tubes and 90% pregnancy providing there are no unlying fertility issues.
It also doesn't state within what time frame.. so it could take 1 month to 10 years.. 

Did they say there was a charge for consultation ?

I would write down all the questions you have so you are prepared when you go..


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There is. OHIP doesn't cover anything related to the procedure, consultation included. It'll be $200 for the consultation, and $5600 for the surgery, anesthesiologist fees and two night hospital stay (I can get some back if I stay less time)


----------



## future_numan

BrandiCanucks said:


> There is. OHIP doesn't cover anything related to the procedure, consultation included. It'll be $200 for the consultation, and $5600 for the surgery, anesthesiologist fees and two night hospital stay (I can get some back if I stay less time)

It might be more expencive because it is being done through a fertility clinic.

Mine cost $ 2500 and since it was my OBGYN there was no consulation fee or anything.
I was told that the hospital stay would cost above the $ 2500 but I never received a bill for it :shrug:
So I assume my DR managed to get it covered by OHIP.


----------



## rachelh4207

So with my nursing still twice a day, I think it is making me NOT o. FF said I had o on day 9 but I never believed it. (never had any other signs pointing to O) Well today it changed it today after 14 days of saying I had! UGH! I looked at my chart last month and I had Fertile CM on day 20-24 or something like that- Then started my period CD 27. So this month I have Fertile CM again cycle day 21-22 and AF is due Mon-Tuesday. I am not really wanting to wean yet- as I believe she will wean herself soon- I just wish I knew what was going on Cycle wise.

But I need to quit complaining right? LOL!!!


----------



## future_numan

rachelh4207 said:


> So with my nursing still twice a day, I think it is making me NOT o. FF said I had o on day 9 but I never believed it. (never had any other signs pointing to O) Well today it changed it today after 14 days of saying I had! UGH! I looked at my chart last month and I had Fertile CM on day 20-24 or something like that- Then started my period CD 27. So this month I have Fertile CM again cycle day 21-22 and AF is due Mon-Tuesday. I am not really wanting to wean yet- as I believe she will wean herself soon- I just wish I knew what was going on Cycle wise.
> 
> But I need to quit complaining right? LOL!!!

Nursing would def. mess with your cycle...

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## rachelh4207

FF now says I Oed 4 days ago and i actually believe it because I had all the symptoms and a nice Temp rise. BUT according to my last few "cycles" AF is due this week. and I am cramping something awful. I am not really upset if I start, just would like a normal- more predicable cycle so I can try to throw out the temping and just bd and see what happens. I am so scared that I will not know when/if I should test though and end up with an etopic and not even know it! :wacko:Ohhh why do I drive myself crazy :shrug::dohh:

Will keep you updated:thumbup: Maybe AF isn't on her way, and this IS a normal cycle...If so MAN we timed intercourse PERFECT for a boy LOL!!! Just kidding any baby would be an answer to prayers- when it is God's time:flower:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> TTC, please check in with us when you can, hun:hugs: I hope everything is going well with your little guy:flower:

Thanks Dash and FaithHopeLove for asking about me and my little guy!:hugs:I'm 23 weeks today, baby and me are doing wonderful!!!! I had did have a high risk appt at 19 weeks and 2 days.The SCH was still there but it is stable. He said it should not give the baby or me any problems. He also found out that I have complete placenta previa. I'm still on pelvic rest for both. I go back March 15 th to see if the placenta has moved I'll be 25 weeks and 2 days by then. I'm praying that it will be moved up away from my cervix!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> TTC, please check in with us when you can, hun:hugs: I hope everything is going well with your little guy:flower:

Thanks Dash and FaithHopeLove for asking about me and my little guy!:hugs: I'm 23 weeks today, baby and me are doing wonderful!!!! I did have a high risk appt at 19 weeks and 2 days.The SCH was still there but it is stable. He said it should not give the baby or me any problems. He also found out that I have complete placenta previa. I'm still on pelvic rest for both. I go back March 15 th to see if the placenta has moved I'll be 25 weeks and 2 days by then. I'm praying that it will be moved up away from my cervix!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had my consultation this morning and the doctor gave me two options: Reversal or IVF. I choose reversal. He went through the procedure, risks, etc with me and we have tentatively booked the surgery for August 8. If I haven't paid in full by then, it'll just be pushed forward. The total owing now is $5200, and I'll be paying $1000 a month. I have to go back next week on CD 3 to have an ultrasound and bloodwork done to check my hormones, but he doesn't have any concerns about the reversal failing (so far).

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Mommabrown

SO i had to drop in let you ladies know that we got another :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: after 6 months of ttc after the MC. We are due NOV 24th we just found out!!!!! Going to get my beta in the AM so hopefully this one will stay with us.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> SO i had to drop in let you ladies know that we got another :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: after 6 months of ttc after the MC. We are due NOV 24th we just found out!!!!! Going to get my beta in the AM so hopefully this one will stay with us.

Wonderful news!!! We're loooong over due for a BFP around here:happydance::happydance: yeah! I'll be praying that all goes well with the betas:hugs: let us know!!! :)


----------



## Dash

AWESOME news MommaBrown!!!! Congratulations!!! November 24th is the day baby B was born :)

Faith I was thinking about you the other day. How are things going?


----------



## mammaspath

Mommabrown said:


> SO i had to drop in let you ladies know that we got another :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: after 6 months of ttc after the MC. We are due NOV 24th we just found out!!!!! Going to get my beta in the AM so hopefully this one will stay with us.

Im so excited for you!!!!

im hoping for a bfp this month as well........i tried preseed.......

prayers and happy 9 months to you!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi Dash:hugs: I'm doing just fine..thanks for asking:flower: currently 5dpo:thumbup: just waiting to see what this cycle brings. Changes we made for this cycle..dh taking Fertilaid for Men AND we used preseed (insert-kind) on cd15, cd17, cd18..FF has my O day as cd17 so we'll see what happens. The fact that my tubes are clean and clear and dh has pretty good sperm (could stand a little improvement which is why we bought Fertilaid)..I can't seem to figure out WHY it's taken us this long....still don't know though if my tubes WERE blocked but now clean:shrug:...really, just waiting on GOD:winkwink: 

How is life with baby B? I'll bet she's growing like a little weed:) Hopefully life is feeling*normal* again and you're able to get sleep and eat normal meals etc.:winkwink: is it hard to imagine life without her now? You are blessed..although I'm sure you know that:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ah, Mammaspath, goodluck:happydance: we're just a day apart:flower: AND we used preseed, too:haha: it would be great if we could be on a BFP roll follwing MammaB's fantastic news:hugs: Keep us posted on symptom spotting:haha:


----------



## mammaspath

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ah, Mammaspath, goodluck:happydance: we're just a day apart:flower: AND we used preseed, too:haha: it would be great if we could be on a BFP roll follwing MammaB's fantastic news:hugs: Keep us posted on symptom spotting:haha:

ooh i like that idea!

WHEN ARE YOU TESTING? :wacko::wacko:

i followed smep this month so fx"d!:flower:


----------



## Dash

Good luck MamasPAth!

Faith, how long since your HSG now? Bet it knocked those tubes clean and you will be pregnant in no time :)

It is hard to imagine life without baby B now, for sure. I'm so glad I made the choice to have my tubes untied! My husband has not adjusted so well and is SO sure he is done having children. Don't mistake as him not bonding to the baby, because he has, but he was definitely fine with 2 kids and said OK to 3 for me. I'm very confident there will be no 4th baby! She is a good last baby to have, since she is so high needs...I mean, very high needs. She has completed our family for sure :) We are whole now :)


----------



## Dash

Dash said:


> I may be crazy. Seriously, I might be.
> 
> A good POASA friend of mine who has 5 kids herself asked me about my test this morning. When I told her about the blue dye and the ghost line she said I should use a wondfo just to put HER mind at ease :thumbup: and since she enabled me, I totally did it.
> 
> And guess what? There was the faintest of faint pink lines on there! So light I can see it, but not even light enough for a pic probably.
> 
> SOOOO....here is hoping tomorrow has better results :thumbup:

This was my post from March 15th of last year :cloud9:


Faith- looking back to the beginning of the thread reminded me to tell you, Saga is about 6 months pregnant now with a boy :thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash, I'm so glad you and dh feel complete with 3. It really IS a good number:haha: Sorry your little sweetie is so needy..my sister had *4*..yes 4 very needy baby girls:wacko: her youngest is 7mo.:winkwink: she hasn't gotten a full nights sleep or a hot meal for the past 8 years:haha: I don't honestly know how she does it:shrug: they really hoped their 4th would be a boy, but nope, it was another girl. My sis is soooo done having kids, but her hubby really wants a son. I'm not sure he'll be getting his way:nope:
Thanks for the update on Saga...I'm so glad her IVF worked out:happydance: tell her I said HI and congrats next time you chat/FB. 
Wow! what a difference a year makes, eh? How fun to read that post from a year ago:hugs: 

BTW, have you heard anything from Lissa??? Wonder where she's at:shrug: I hope her PG is going smoothly and she's just too busy to post:hugs:

Mommaspath, I'm a CHICKEN...I hate to see a neg test:nope::cry: I would rather wake up on 13dpo..take my temp and see the drop...knowing af will be here the next day:( For some reason, it just seems easier than early testing...I guess maybe I feel like "there's always a chance" until that temp drop happens:haha: Good for you on trying smep:thumbup: we tried that months ago...for I think 2 cycles...we may do that again...did you do the whole buns in the air thing? I really made a conscious effort to prop my hips up for at LEAST 30 min. following bd sessions...thought is was worth a try:thumbup: Praying for our BFPs this cycle:hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash, I'm so glad you and dh feel complete with 3. It really IS a good number:haha: Sorry your little sweetie is so needy..my sister had *4*..yes 4 very needy baby girls:wacko: her youngest is 7mo.:winkwink: she hasn't gotten a full nights sleep or a hot meal for the past 8 years:haha: I don't honestly know how she does it:shrug: they really hoped their 4th would be a boy, but nope, it was another girl. My sis is soooo done having kids, but her hubby really wants a son. I'm not sure he'll be getting his way:nope:
> Thanks for the update on Saga...I'm so glad her IVF worked out:happydance: tell her I said HI and congrats next time you chat/FB.
> Wow! what a difference a year makes, eh? How fun to read that post from a year ago:hugs:
> 
> BTW, have you heard anything from Lissa??? Wonder where she's at:shrug: I hope her PG is going smoothly and she's just too busy to post
> 
> Mommaspath, I'm a CHICKEN...I hate to see a neg test:nope::cry: I would rather wake up on 13dpo..take my temp and see the drop...knowing af will be here the next day:( For some reason, it just seems easier than early testing...I guess maybe I feel like "there's always a chance" until that temp drop happens:haha: Good for you on trying smep:thumbup: we tried that months ago...for I think 2 cycles...we may do that again...did you do the whole buns in the air thing? I really made a conscious effort to prop my hips up for at LEAST 30 min. following bd sessions...thought is was worth a try:thumbup: Praying for our BFPs this cycle:hugs:

well you have more will power than i do! But i don't have a thermometer so maybe i should invest in one rather than spending tons on tests! :flower:

Ya where is lissa? has she posted lately?

dash congrats on the completion! THATS EXCITING!

faith i didn't do the buns in the air and i only did the hip thing a couple times.......hmmm i guess i didnt follow that well.......but i did alot of bding! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So, I turned 26 today. Aunt Flo decided to give me a lovely red gift, just like she did for Christmas Day and Valentine's Day. I have to have an ultrasound and bloodwork on Friday to check my hormones. Hoping all is well!

CONGRATULATIONS MOMMA!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations Momma!!!

So, I turned 26 today and Aunt Flo showed up. Grrrrr....She's shown on Christmas, Valentine's and now my birthday.

Going for an ultrasound and bloodwork on Friday to check my hormones. Hoping all is well.!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm hoping this doesn't post a third time, lol.

Congratulations Momma!

So, I turned 26 today. Aunt Flo was the only one to give me a gift, just like on Christmas and Valentine's.

I have to have an ultrasound and bloodwork on Friday to check my hormones. Hoping all is okay!


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations on the BFP..

I also used pre seed to concive this baby.. it worked first month:thumbup:

This is my 2nd TR baby and def the last..


----------



## Mommabrown

Thank you ladies. My betas this morning are kinda low in the 54 range. Dr says that it could be that I O'd later than i thought and i am not as far along as we think or that we are looking at it being a chemical or ectopic. Not stressing out with this one for sure and I am way more relaxed than when we found out in August that we were prego. I go go back Saturday to see if those numbers are DOUBLING!!! FX!!! 

Future we have actually talked about having another after this one just so it isn't lonely. lol we have tried pre seed. This month DH went on Tribulus, Horny Goat Weed, and Gotu Kola and I started taking HONEY and CINAMMON along with our vitamins! I don't know if that is what did it but we got a :bfp: so something had to work. 

Happy Birthday Brandi!!! I hope that everything turns out good with your scan and blood work.


----------



## mommax3

yay! congrats on the bfp


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, praying for doubling numbers:hugs::hugs: it's good that you're feeling calm..God bless:flower:

Future, good to see you post:) Glad to hear more good things about preseed:happydance:

Brandi, happy birthday!!! I sooo wish I was 26 again:) wow! how the time flys. 

MommasPath, any *symptoms* worth mentioning?:thumbup:

I'm 6dpo today with really sore (.)(.), more so than usual and earlier, too! hmmm. 
Today was my middle son's 14th birthday..bittersweet to say the least. I'm so proud of the young man he's becoming and yet so sad that he's growing up..:cry: oh how I wish he was 2 years old again:cry: I thank God that he's healthy and such a good teenager:haha: I feel blessed. We've had such a fun-filled day:)


----------



## Mommabrown

Oh Faith I've seen other posts about ladies getting their :bfp: after an HSG!! I hope this is your month too!!!!! Happy Birthday to your son! 

Mommax3- How is Emery doing? Growing like a weed i bet. 

Afm, well i've had a horrible headache these past couple of days and been so so so tired. I am literally so exhausted that i fell asleep in waiting room at Dr's office. lol Hoping to see doubling numbers tomorrow.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had my ultrasound and bloodwork done, and the nurse called me this morning. Apparently my thyroid level is a little high, 3.3, and the doctor would like to see it at 2.5 or below. She explained that they would not be concerned if this was just my regular family doctor wanting to see me, but because I'm seeing him for a reversal and eventually TTC, they want to lower it. They also said this could have been the cause of my two miscarriages 10 weeks apart back in 2007 and 2008. They've called in a prescription for Thyroxin for me and I`ll likely be on it until my reversal happens.


----------



## Mommabrown

Well ladies. . .my numbers did not increase they dropped to 48. :cry::cry::cry: Dr. did and ultrasound and there is nothing in my uterus at all. So he thinks it was a tubal that my body didn't let develop. So now the wait for these numbers to drop enough for AF to show.:cry:


----------



## mammaspath

I am so truly sorry! that is so terrible to hear............this ttc stuff is really getting to me lately.......i may take a break soon.


----------



## future_numan

mommabrown, I am so sorry :(


----------



## rachelh4207

:cry: I am so so so sorry Mommabrown :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So sorry for your loss, Mommabrown


----------



## Dash

Im sorry MommaBrown :(


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB:cry: I'm so sorry:cry::cry: :hugs::hugs: I'm praying for God's comfort for you and dh.:hugs: I agree girls...this is really a hard road:cry:


----------



## resque07

Well its been since may 26th 2011 since my reversal and I finally got my bfp this morning and yesterday. Im so happy. I go for bloods at 8 am today. Its 330 am rignt now and I haven't slept a wink. Now just praying its a hh 9 months I have been worrying about eptopic all day ...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations on the :bfp: resque!


----------



## resque07

Thanks I am worried though I have been cramping really bad and this morning I had pink on the tp when I wiped.


----------



## Mommabrown

Thanks ladies. :hugs:It is hard,:? but i have found through faith that when it does happen i am going to look back at this journey and see what a true blessing we have. 

I am thankful that we can even get pregnant.:thumbup: We are going to try this Sperm Meets Egg method which we were kinda doing other than the three nights in a row after a + OPK because we aren't using OPK's. Now just waiting for HCG to drop enough for AF to show. :cry:

Resque Congrats! Try to relax some women just spot a little from the implantation of the egg. Fx for you and hope you have great numbers!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## resque07

Thank you guys. So I went to dr he did an exam and said everything felt fine and cervix wasn't soft he said that was a good sign they got some blood. They r going to call me back soon with results. And dr said the spotting and cramping is perfectly normal. So I feel alot more at ease at the moment. Now if I can get my numbers


----------



## resque07

Wow just got the call I wasn't expecting dr said blood work shows my hcg at 5.6 which is negative for pregnancy I am so shocked hurt and confused. I had positive on 3 frer and one bfp on urine test at doctors. I have started spotting today. He wants me back in Wednesday for more blood test to see if levels have dropped completly


----------



## FaithHopeLove

resque07 said:


> Wow just got the call I wasn't expecting dr said blood work shows my hcg at 5.6 which is negative for pregnancy I am so shocked hurt and confused. I had positive on 3 frer and one bfp on urine test at doctors. I have started spotting today. He wants me back in Wednesday for more blood test to see if levels have dropped completly

oh sweetie, I'm so sorry:nope::hugs: how cruel that is:( that little one must have only stuck for a moment...I've never heard of some many good-quality hcg tests being + and have such a low beta :cry: I find myself in a constant state of wanting a + preg test and dreading a + preg test..isn't that nuts?! A + really means *warning!! a whole new set of worries are ahead*
:hugs:Take care:hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

resque07 said:


> Wow just got the call I wasn't expecting dr said blood work shows my hcg at 5.6 which is negative for pregnancy I am so shocked hurt and confused. I had positive on 3 frer and one bfp on urine test at doctors. I have started spotting today. He wants me back in Wednesday for more blood test to see if levels have dropped completly

:cry::cry::cry: I'm so so sorry hun. I don't quite know what words to say to make it any easier on you. I know how hard it is going through this myself this month. :cry::cry::cry::cry: Hang in there it will happen. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

omygoodness resque - my heart goes out to you! i miscarried at 12 weeks right before christmas.

ttc is such a hard journey these days...........im gonna pray god heals our hearts and brings us a blessing here in the new future.


----------



## resque07

I wander if I even got pregnant at all I mean dr says no never happened but hpts read the hcg and bloods were 5.6 anything over 5 is pregnant that's what I have read online anyways. Also today I am having alot of pain in pelvic bones its not unbearalbe but its def there lower back is still cramping and still have very slight pink when I wipe sometimes.


----------



## resque07

Update woke up to lots of preasure in right side and heavy bright red blood also lots of af cramps they are really painful. Could this be early miscarriage. I was suppose to go for second bloods today at 8 am should I still go....


----------



## mommax3

Momma brown im sooooo sorry hun, It breaks my heart watching all my tr sisters have such turmoil in their ttc journey.
Faith im sooooo eager for your bfp! I have to say everytime I get a moment to hop on here I look for your posts to see if you got one. I think I got my bfp the 2nd month after my hsg, where are you now?
Brandi my thyroid is out of wack I take meds everymorning and it keeps my levels right where they should be, hope they get you straightened out :)
resque I say give the dr. a call it wont hurt. 
Hugs to all of you


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Spoiler
So, I've had to put the reversal on the back burner AGAIN, because I finally filed for divorce and custody of the kids. Well, I guess my mom found out about the reversal and she's been on my case about it for the last 24 hours about how my decision to look into a reversal and to have one makes me look crazy, neglectful and abusive towards my kids, and that it's going to have my kids taken away from me. I told her that my decision has been put on the back burner, at least until I'm through school and have finished with the divorce and have established an income for myself, and she's still going on and on about it. It's so ridiculous. I have NEVER ONCE in my life put myself before my children, so why the hell would I do so now?

There's only ONE person who could have and would have told her this. She refuses to admit that it's him, but he's the ONLY one who knew information that she's passing along


----------



## Mommabrown

Brandi i hope things get better for you. It seems that mom is just a little worried about you and is just trying to protect you. We can all be that way sometimes. :hugs:

Resque How are you holding up??

Faith How are you Hun?? 

Anyone heard from Sweets??? 

Afm, well AF has finally shown her ugly face. It was a little heartbreaking :cry: but there is always next month. Friday is my 1 yr Annv. of the TR. Can't believe its really been a yr already.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Brandi, I'm really sorry you and dh are divorcing:cry: take good care of yourself and your dc:hugs:

MommaB, glad you're feeling optimistic about trying again next month:hugs: :hugs: 

Mommax, thanks for checking in on me:hugs: I thought I had remembered you getting your bfp the 2nd cycle following hsg:flower: I was really holding out hope that I would follow in your footsteps:winkwink:...sadly, it appears af will be coming right on time:cry: I put away my therm after yesterday's temp. I have too many other things in my life that I need/want to focus on and I realize that TTC has simply taken far more of my life than it should have. I'm truly and sincerely giving it all to God for the last time..and NOT taking it back on my shoulders. I feel complete peace about it..I can honestly say I have given it my ALL and then more. I don't want to go down the road of strings of dr. appts and fertility drugs...that was never dh's and my plan. We knew there was a possibility of no babies after the tr, but we had also made the decisions to not spend countless $$$ and time and health-risks *forcing* something God may not have for us. 
We will, of course, continue to bd when we are in the mood:) No more tracking, temping, opks, buns in the air, timed sex. 
I'm still going to check in on my bnb sisters to see how everyone's journeys are going:hugs: I have such a new sympathy and understanding for women who struggle with fertility...I will always be far more understanding of what they're dealing with....something I was frankly calloused to, having never had fertility issues prior to TR. I'm so very grateful for the 3 precious children God has blessed me with and I don't want to miss another day with them, by being consumed by all of this:dohh: I'm so glad everything worked out for you:hugs: Do you plan to have anymore in the future? Btw, how is school going? What are training for? :flower:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Brandi, I'm really sorry you and dh are divorcing:cry: take good care of yourself and your dc:hugs:
> 
> MommaB, glad you're feeling optimistic about trying again next month:hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Mommax, thanks for checking in on me:hugs: I thought I had remembered you getting your bfp the 2nd cycle following hsg:flower: I was really holding out hope that I would follow in your footsteps:winkwink:...sadly, it appears af will be coming right on time:cry: I put away my therm after yesterday's temp. I have too many other things in my life that I need/want to focus on and I realize that TTC has simply taken far more of my life than it should have. I'm truly and sincerely giving it all to God for the last time..and NOT taking it back on my shoulders. I feel complete peace about it..I can honestly say I have given it my ALL and then more. I don't want to go down the road of strings of dr. appts and fertility drugs...that was never dh's and my plan. We knew there was a possibility of no babies after the tr, but we had also made the decisions to not spend countless $$$ and time and health-risks *forcing* something God may not have for us.
> We will, of course, continue to bd when we are in the mood:) No more tracking, temping, opks, buns in the air, timed sex.
> I'm still going to check in on my bnb sisters to see how everyone's journeys are going:hugs: I have such a new sympathy and understanding for women who struggle with fertility...I will always be far more understanding of what they're dealing with....something I was frankly calloused to, having never had fertility issues prior to TR. I'm so very grateful for the 3 precious children God has blessed me with and I don't want to miss another day with them, by being consumed by all of this:dohh: I'm so glad everything worked out for you:hugs: Do you plan to have anymore in the future? Btw, how is school going? What are training for? :flower:

oh faith I really really hope god does give you your lo, I know it must be so hard to let it go and I know this only after 7 monts of ttc you have been at it way longer which is sooooo unfair!!! :hugs: I will always think about you and your journey and I will still continue to check in on you to see if you get your bfp :) :hugs:we dont plan on having anymore but im also not taking any drastic measures to prevent it at this point we are practicing the pull out method lol that is when we actually get the chance to bd lol. school is great very time consuming between that and emery and my other 3 my days are very full but im loving it all!!! and seeing the hard road eveyone has ttc including my sister who is on her third round of ivf I will cherish her soooooo much more then I though possible :hugs:


----------



## Dash

:cry: :hugs:

Oh girls. So much going on with everyone!

Faith, I will continue to think about you and pray for you.


----------



## tiatammy

Hello ladies had tubal reversal in april of last year so this april 11th will be a year and still no BFP, and I thought for sure this month was my month, boy was I wrong, I have done all the tricks of the trade, soft cups, temp charts, OPKs, elevated legs and hips,bedding til temp rise, am dealing with low morphology, Hubby is on daily vitamin and pycnogenol which is to help for morphology, he has been on it for going on 4 months, I am on prenatals and taking Maca for balancing of your hormones and for healthier eggs. I thought for sure this month was my month, AF showed this morning :cry::cry::cry::cry:, I am sooo upset all I do is cry. wishing you all the best HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## resque07

Well I went in for second bloods levels went from 5.56 to a little over 10 dr still doesn't know what's going on he just said levels are too low it looks to him like miscarriage. He just said you don't see levels this low so he says abnormal pregnancy but I go back Monday to get levels checked again.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax, thanks so much for hanging in here with me:) I do hope God will answer our prayers:) I'm really, really sorry to hear that your sister is still waiting for her sweet lo:( I know that you've gained a special level of understanding for your sister's infertility and I'm sure you're a good support for her. I'm glad school is going well for you! It sounds like life is very busy at your place. Thanks again for staying in touch xoxo


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tia, :hug: I know just how you're feeling...in fact, I think there are SEVERAL of us around here that can totally relate:hugs: It sounds like you've tried it all:shrug: it's really baffling...I feel like I've done everything, too. :hugs: Just keep lovin' your hubby:thumbup: that's where I'm at:shrug: after 15 cycles of BFN. :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

resque07 said:


> Well I went in for second bloods levels went from 5.56 to a little over 10 dr still doesn't know what's going on he just said levels are too low it looks to him like miscarriage. He just said you don't see levels this low so he says abnormal pregnancy but I go back Monday to get levels checked again.

resque, what a nightmare:nope: I hope tomorrow brings answers :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Resque you need to stay on the dr. it sounds like a possible tubal to me, my sister had the same experience and they let it go for eight weeks because they didnt know what was going on sometimes I wonder about dr's anyways she ended up having to get a shot to make her mc not a good experience! please just be pushy with them and let them know you have heard of this before and it turned out to be a tubal. It seems like alot of drs dont know how to deal with us reversal gals. good luck and lots of hugs


----------



## resque07

I am going to dr this morning I have been having shoulder pain since Thursday and I didn't know it was a sign of tubal until last night its not unberable but im scared plus im not bleeding anymore but im still having little pinching on my sides in my pelvic area there quick and don't last long but there there. Plus im weak but could be my nerves since im kinda freaking out


----------



## tiatammy

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tia, :hug: I know just how you're feeling...in fact, I think there are SEVERAL of us around here that can totally relate:hugs: It sounds like you've tried it all:shrug: it's really baffling...I feel like I've done everything, too. :hugs: Just keep lovin' your hubby:thumbup: that's where I'm at:shrug: after 15 cycles of BFN. :hugs:

thanks faithhopelove, I seem to feel I am running out of steam, sent temp chart to doc. he said everything looks normal, I know hubby and I are dealing with morphology with him, he is on multivitamin and a vitamin to improve morphology its called pyconegenol, he has been on it for over 3 months now, and I am on my prenantal and Maca. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## tiatammy

resque07 said:


> I am going to dr this morning I have been having shoulder pain since Thursday and I didn't know it was a sign of tubal until last night its not unberable but im scared plus im not bleeding anymore but im still having little pinching on my sides in my pelvic area there quick and don't last long but there there. Plus im weak but could be my nerves since im kinda freaking out

reque07 You are in my prayers honey, HUGS HUGS FRIENDS


----------



## FaithHopeLove

resque07 said:


> I am going to dr this morning I have been having shoulder pain since Thursday and I didn't know it was a sign of tubal until last night its not unberable but im scared plus im not bleeding anymore but im still having little pinching on my sides in my pelvic area there quick and don't last long but there there. Plus im weak but could be my nerves since im kinda freaking out

I'm praying for you this morning:hugs:


----------



## resque07

Update.... dr said tubes looked really good and no fluids or any other sign of eptopic. He said uterus looked really good and thin. No sac in uterus but he said still numbers are too low you wouldn't see it now. He drew bloods and said he was sure levels would be at 0 because he is sure I have miscarried, well he just called and said levels are 48 so they went from 5.56 to 10 to 48. He wants me back Wednesday to see where they r. He said progestrone has been low but rising and is still really low. I don't know weather to be excited or scared.


----------



## Mommabrown

resque07 said:


> Update.... dr said tubes looked really good and no fluids or any other sign of eptopic. He said uterus looked really good and thin. No sac in uterus but he said still numbers are too low you wouldn't see it now. He drew bloods and said he was sure levels would be at 0 because he is sure I have miscarried, well he just called and said levels are 48 so they went from 5.56 to 10 to 48. He wants me back Wednesday to see where they r. He said progestrone has been low but rising and is still really low. I don't know weather to be excited or scared.

That is a great sign!! Good luck and Fx for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## resque07

Well just got bloods back they went from 48 to 111 but progestrone is 0.46 dr said he is sure that its in tubes because if it was in uterus these progestrone levels wouldnt be so low. Im going for a metrotrexate shot right now.


----------



## mommax3

resque im sooooo sorry, your experince was exactly the same as my sisters I know how shitty you must feel just from seeing what she was going through I know its hard :( lots of hugs


----------



## resque07

Well had the shot on Thursday. I did stop hurting in my right side . Well it hurts still a little but had def eased off however I am afraid it hasn't worked yet because im still having preggo symptom like my boobs are getting bigger and bigger and im still having morning sickness. Dr said he didn't want to check levels until Wednesday.


----------



## mommax3

resque07 said:


> Well had the shot on Thursday. I did stop hurting in my right side . Well it hurts still a little but had def eased off however I am afraid it hasn't worked yet because im still having preggo symptom like my boobs are getting bigger and bigger and im still having morning sickness. Dr said he didn't want to check levels until Wednesday.

I really have had you on my mind lately :cry: im so sorry you had to experince this. Hope your levels go down for wednesday and that is the end of it, nobody wants a horrible thing to drag out :nope: :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

resque, I'm soooo sorry you're going through this:nope: I can't even imagine the nightmare it must be. How awful to feel morning sickness and know it's for no good reason:cry::cry: I pray that you can go on to have a healthy baby once your body has healed from the time:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommax, I LOVE your avatar...what a darling little girl you have:hugs:

I hope everyone else here is doing okay:hugs: I'm currently cd8...doing a NTNP approach at this point. We have been SO busy with work related traveling and I've had so little time to be on the computer, but I do hope everyone else is okay and enjoying spring weather:) :kiss:


----------



## Mommabrown

resque07 said:


> Well just got bloods back they went from 48 to 111 but progestrone is 0.46 dr said he is sure that its in tubes because if it was in uterus these progestrone levels wouldnt be so low. Im going for a metrotrexate shot right now.

:cry:Oh Hun...I'm so sorry. I hope things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Ladies!! Mommax3 what a cute pic! Faith glad to see your just going with the flow. 

Afm, we tried this SMEP this month and honestly i don't know if i can keep up with TTC anymore. I am so tired of all the shnanaggins that come with it. It has been a long hard year and i am really done with TTC. I don't think we are gonna try any plan anymore. If we get a baby we get a baby oh well. DD is also going through puberty at 9.5 yrs old and i am slightly stresses out by it. Didn't talk to her about this bc i thought it was to early since mine didn't start til i was 13. Boy was i wrong.


----------



## resque07

Anyone here have a tubal pregnancy abduction then have a normal pregnancy Im really needing to hear some stories.


----------



## elizabeth98

hello to everyone. i had my tr on march 7th 2012. this is our first month ttc. any advise


----------



## FaithHopeLove

elizabeth98 said:


> hello to everyone. i had my tr on march 7th 2012. this is our first month ttc. any advise

Elizabeth welcome:hugs: congrats on your very recent TR:happydance: I wish I had some good TTC advice to pass along, but being that I'm on my 16th cycle of TTC, obviously I don't have it figured out:shrug: I hope it happens quickly for you...we've seen that happen around here, so we KNOW it's possible:)

Feel free to ask any specific questions you may have:hugs: best wishes for a short and fruitful journey:flower:


----------



## elizabeth98

Thanks for the welcome! I had my reversal done in Houston Texas. I have 8cm on both sides. I already have 3 kids but my husband does not have any. I just had af yesterday so hopefully it won't take us long!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

elizabeth98 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I had my reversal done in Houston Texas. I have 8cm on both sides. I already have 3 kids but my husband does not have any. I just had af yesterday so hopefully it won't take us long!!

8 cm is great! I hope it happens quickly for you:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## elizabeth98

I was wondering. When you said you had an HSG, did your doctor put dye through your tubes during your tr surgery?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

elizabeth98 said:


> I was wondering. When you said you had an HSG, did your doctor put dye through your tubes during your tr surgery?

You know...I never asked at the time of surgery..I was still so new at everything and assumed all TR dr.s did this procedure following surgery. To this day, I really don't know. I did however, have an HSG done at my 13th cycle since no BFP for me after so long:cry: I assumed my tubes must be closed but to my joy and surprise, both were wide open:thumbup: The only down side to finding out I have 2 open tubes is...what the heck is keeping me from getting preggers:haha:

Did your dr. do an hsg after surgery? I know it's really common practice..however, the blockage usually comes from scarring during the healing process:shrug: if you don't mind my asking..how old are you? It seems the younger you are, the better the chances of getting your sweet little bundle. :winkwink:


----------



## elizabeth98

Yes he did an HSG during my surgery. I am 32. I know u must be very frustrated, but at least your HSG showed open, clear tubes. That sounds like there's still hope!!


----------



## mini1978

i had A TR done on 2-29-12...my husband and I are also starting rite away...how long did it take u 2 get preg...after ur surgery...im n my fertile days now...any info


----------



## mini1978

hello...i had a TR on 2-29-12...im n the same boat...i had a per. last mth so dis month i have my fingers crossed & legs...im n my fertile days now...so u know were trying...TMI...sorry....but let me know how things are going for u and i will do the same...IYW


----------



## Mommabrown

Hi Mini. .Well we had our TR last March and have had 2 pregnancies with a sad ending. We had tried for 3 months the first time and lost it due to it not developing and then we found out in March we were expecting again but it didn't stick with us. My Tube lengths are 2 1/2 on my left and 7 on my right. I wish i could give you better advice but it seems some women get it right off and others don't. I wish you lots of luck!!


----------



## mini1978

hello ladies...im also TTC...i had my TR on 2-29-12....


----------



## mini1978

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Ladies!! Mommax3 what a cute pic! Faith glad to see your just going with the flow.
> 
> Afm, we tried this SMEP this month and honestly i don't know if i can keep up with TTC anymore. I am so tired of all the shnanaggins that come with it. It has been a long hard year and i am really done with TTC. I don't think we are gonna try any plan anymore. If we get a baby we get a baby oh well. DD is also going through puberty at 9.5 yrs old and i am slightly stresses out by it. Didn't talk to her about this bc i thought it was to early since mine didn't start til i was 13. Boy was i wrong.

think positive....things happen wen u least expect it...:winkwink:


----------



## mini1978

elizabeth98 said:


> hello to everyone. i had my tr on march 7th 2012. this is our first month ttc. any advise

sorry im n the same boat...i had my TR on 29th of Feb...


----------



## mini1978

elizabeth98 said:


> I was wondering. When you said you had an HSG, did your doctor put dye through your tubes during your tr surgery?

I had tht dye...and dr..said everything was fine...NP...i had my TR south of Houston...Webster Tx...to be exact...and sorry for being nosy


----------



## camtex78

somehow i deleted my old acct...sorry:growlmad:


----------



## camtex78

camtex78 said:


> somehow i deleted my old acct...sorry:growlmad:

so today im 3dpo...had some creamy cm...lotion like...we did the deed last nite...so wont be bd for awhile gunna give it sometime to relax some..af is suppose to be here 23rd...hopefully not...WITCH be gone and fly over me...lol


----------



## mammaspath

good luck camtex! we need some babydust floating around here big time!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Welcome to all the new gals:hugs: I hope you find this thread to be an encouragement on your journey for a sweet little one:thumbup:
Hope everyone else is hanging in there:thumbup: I hope and pray that spring time brings new bfps:happydance:

Blessings to all my tr sisters:hugs:

Btw, thinking I o'd yesterday or maybe today...not sure as I'm only going by cm and o pains:thumbup:


----------



## camtex78

FaithHopeLove said:


> Welcome to all the new gals:hugs: I hope you find this thread to be an encouragement on your journey for a sweet little one:thumbup:
> Hope everyone else is hanging in there:thumbup: I hope and pray that spring time brings new bfps:happydance:
> 
> Blessings to all my tr sisters:hugs:
> 
> Btw, thinking I o'd yesterday or maybe today...not sure as I'm only going by cm and o pains
> :thumbup:


hopefully this will a 2012 yr for all of us...


----------



## elizabeth98

Yes, I think he called it chromotubation, or something like that. I just started clomid so I'm hoping this is my month!


----------



## elizabeth98

Mini, I had mine done in Houston tx by dr Bernard rosenfeld. I drove 9 hours. I live in Alabama. After I read his credentials, I prayed about it and decided he was my first choice.


----------



## camtex78

elizabeth98 said:


> Mini, I had mine done in Houston tx by dr Bernard rosenfeld. I drove 9 hours. I live in Alabama. After I read his credentials, I prayed about it and decided he was my first choice.

oh man thts crazy and i mean crazy n a good way..my dr was dr. Nagamani webster tx...she also has a website...i went wit her cuz she was the cheapest i could find...


----------



## Trynfor5

Haven't been on here for a while and see some new and old faces!!! I am 32 with a 29 year old husband. Had tubal in 2002 and tubal reversal in March 2011. BFP 7th cycle and lost it. Started Clomid on Jan 15th 2012 and am now 13 weeks pregnant!!!! It can happen! My BFP cycle I used Clomid, Preseed, and Mucinex. I BD'd everyday from cyle day 9-22. Positive OPK on cd 17 and BFP on cd 27. I had NO symptoms and was sure I was out that month. Only took HPT because I am addicted to POAS!!! It can happen so don't give up. BABY DUST to all of you!


----------



## Trynfor5

Oh and I had my tubal reversal done by Dr. Lisa Rogers in Jackson, TN.


----------



## Dash

Awesome Tryn! CONGRATS!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tryn, wonderful news!! glad things are going well this time around:) makes me tempted to try clomid;)


----------



## Trynfor5

Hi FaithHopeLove! I think it would be worth it to give it a try, I swear it made the difference for me and BFP on first round!! Baby dust to you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Trynfor5 said:


> Hi FaithHopeLove! I think it would be worth it to give it a try, I swear it made the difference for me and BFP on first round!! Baby dust to you!

Thanks:) Were you not ovulating on your own? I always thought clomid was really for women who weren't O'ing...the dr. did confirm that I am ovulating..but now I wonder if it's kind of a "generic" go-to fertility drug when we aren't getting preggers...it seems that a LOT of women have used this. hmmm, it may be time for another visit to the dr.:thumbup:

Keep us posted on your progress:hugs:


----------



## Trynfor5

I was ovulating on my own too. He just thought it might give my body that little boost to get things going in the right direction. I had both tubes open and ovulating but no BFP's. So I gave it a go and it worked. I mean, I did not have any real side effects, just some hot flashes, so I would give it a try if I were you!!! FX for you!


----------



## rachelh4207

Hi all! Congrats on the new pregnancies!!!!

I am still waiting on a positive:thumbup: Not thinking this is our month either. If any of you are good at charting, please check my chart out and tell me what you think. FF says I oed based on TWO high temps. and one is a questionable temp because I had not been asleep for three hours straight before i took it. But I did take it the same time as usual. But my "post o" temps are much lower than my normal temps. I really expected to have Oed the past few days but nothing....EWCM is drying up. We didn't BD around the ovulation that FF says. Been pretty busy around here. Charting drives me crazy LOL!:growlmad: but I can't quit, because when I don't know when I oed, I have a tendency to use entirely to many pregnancy tests "just incase".... :dohh:


----------



## camtex78

So determined to catch this (BEANER) this month....LOL....:winkwink:
CD 4....i think AF is finally leaving....so time to get it done...my FXD....


----------



## resque07

im finally back in the game after tubal pregnancy last month. i am on cd 6 and af is gone...


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Ladies i have a question for some of you. Have you ever been told to take B6?? I loked it up and it said it was for Luteal Phase and i think mine is fine but wondering what was up. Anyways Still trying....

Congrats on the BFP!!!


----------



## elizabeth98

i am now 7 days past ovulation. does anyone know how soon i can test?


----------



## Dash

Usually between 10-12 days. But keep in mind it takes some people longer to get a BFP even if they are pregnant.


----------



## rachelh4207

Got three BFP today:) :) 11 dpo! My LO weaned about three weeks ago, so I think that is what my body was waiting on to get pregnant. YAHHHHH


----------



## camtex78

rachelh4207 said:


> Got three BFP today:) :) 11 dpo! My LO weaned about three weeks ago, so I think that is what my body was waiting on to get pregnant. YAHHHHH


YAYYYYYYYY.....Congrats:happydance:


----------



## camtex78

Hey ladies....
quick ??????....earlier i was having slight cramps tht went all the down my leg but it stopped I'm on CD 13 today.....Took a opks test strip and its negative.....Just wondering is it menstrual or Ovulation....????this is so confusing....im not stressing im just overly excited....lol...i checked cm and almost egg white stretchy cervix seems high.....but OH and i bd last night so i cant tell if its his spermies from last night......:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## mammaspath

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Ladies i have a question for some of you. Have you ever been told to take B6?? I loked it up and it said it was for Luteal Phase and i think mine is fine but wondering what was up. Anyways Still trying....
> 
> Congrats on the BFP!!!

I was taking b6 but i quit.........my cycles were getting all messed up......long ones short ones..........im trying baby aspirin and preseed thermometer and put my husband on fertileaid this month. along with prenatals for me.......i hope i have good news soon......trying smep again too!

good luck


----------



## mammaspath

rachelh4207 said:


> Got three BFP today:) :) 11 dpo! My LO weaned about three weeks ago, so I think that is what my body was waiting on to get pregnant. YAHHHHH

how awesome! happy nine months! 
what doctor did you use?


----------



## rachelh4207

mammaspath said:


> how awesome! happy nine months!
> what doctor did you use?

Thanks!!! we had our TR Jan 6, 12 with Lisa Rogers In jackson TN. she was GREAT! I had cut and burn and walked away with 8 and 8.5cm :) :)


Good luck this month with your TTC:flower:


----------



## Mommabrown

Congrats Rachel!!!! WOOOO HOO! Congrats girl i wish you a long and happy 9 months. I used Dr. Rogers to!!! 

Mammaspath thanks found out i was only having 11-12 LP from the normal 14 before the MC. Dr. said a low progesterone level lead him to the conclusion of hormones being out of balance and B6 helps get a better progesterone level. Good luck this month!!!


But with that being said....i can't tell if i am having pregnancy symptoms or side effects of being on the B6. Ugh...my cp is high and soft and my cm is thick and sticky and i have bunches of it! My temps are at 97.8 and up but i am just not sure of whats going on with me this month. Tender bbs, constipated, tired, irritable---in a bad way, extreme hunger, and waves of nausea...all things you can get while on b6!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Congrats Rachel!!!! WOOOO HOO! Congrats girl i wish you a long and happy 9 months. I used Dr. Rogers to!!!
> 
> Mammaspath thanks found out i was only having 11-12 LP from the normal 14 before the MC. Dr. said a low progesterone level lead him to the conclusion of hormones being out of balance and B6 helps get a better progesterone level. Good luck this month!!!
> 
> 
> But with that being said....i can't tell if i am having pregnancy symptoms or side effects of being on the B6. Ugh...my cp is high and soft and my cm is thick and sticky and i have bunches of it! My temps are at 97.8 and up but i am just not sure of whats going on with me this month. Tender bbs, constipated, tired, irritable---in a bad way, extreme hunger, and waves of nausea...all things you can get while on b6!!

Mammab, how many dpo are you? I've taken b6 in the past..high dosages near o time to increase cm..it works! However, i take b50 complex all month and i have a 14 day lp. When i run out of b50 or don't take it, my lp drops to 11-12 days. See how b6 works..if your not happy with it...you might try b50 complex. 
Anyway, i hope it's Bfp symptoms :) fx'd


----------



## camtex78

TR 2-29-12....Here...Cycle 2 of TTC

today cd16 opk positive:happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Rachel!!!! WOOOO HOO! Congrats girl i wish you a long and happy 9 months. I used Dr. Rogers to!!!
> 
> Mammaspath thanks found out i was only having 11-12 LP from the normal 14 before the MC. Dr. said a low progesterone level lead him to the conclusion of hormones being out of balance and B6 helps get a better progesterone level. Good luck this month!!!
> 
> 
> But with that being said....i can't tell if i am having pregnancy symptoms or side effects of being on the B6. Ugh...my cp is high and soft and my cm is thick and sticky and i have bunches of it! My temps are at 97.8 and up but i am just not sure of whats going on with me this month. Tender bbs, constipated, tired, irritable---in a bad way, extreme hunger, and waves of nausea...all things you can get while on b6!!
> 
> Mammab, how many dpo are you? I've taken b6 in the past..high dosages near o time to increase cm..it works! However, i take b50 complex all month and i have a 14 day lp. When i run out of b50 or don't take it, my lp drops to 11-12 days. See how b6 works..if your not happy with it...you might try b50 complex.
> Anyway, i hope it's Bfp symptoms :) fx'dClick to expand...

Faith today i am 9 dpo and taking 100 mg once daily since the beginning of my cycle. Still having all the same things go on and don't really wanna get my hopes up anymore so i am waiting till AF don't show to test. That it's self is really really hard. How are you doing??? I really might try that b50 next month if i am not i don't like feeling like this. Did you feel the same way on b6???


----------



## Mommabrown

camtex78 said:


> TR 2-29-12....Here...Cycle 2 of TTC
> 
> today cd16 opk positive:happydance:

Good luck lots of :dust: for you this month!


----------



## camtex78

CD 17 tested positive in am and @6 pm....having cramps OMG...whats going on...left side to the center of stomach some twitching n close to pelvic bone....now just laying n bed relaxing....not sure if i should bd tonite or take anything for pain:nope:should i be worried....


----------



## Mommabrown

Camtex sometimes I cramp that bad during O if it continues for more than a few days after a + opk than i would go see your dr.


----------



## mammaspath

rachelh4207 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> how awesome! happy nine months!
> what doctor did you use?
> 
> Thanks!!! we had our TR Jan 6, 12 with Lisa Rogers In jackson TN. she was GREAT! I had cut and burn and walked away with 8 and 8.5cm :) :)
> 
> 
> Good luck this month with your TTC:flower:Click to expand...

hey rachel - are you on a yahoo group by chance???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MammaB, how are you holding up? Still resisting the testing:) Good for you, if you can! I not a poas gal because I HATE to see it come up neg:( I'd rather wait for those tell-tale symptoms that let me know af is on the way..seems an easier let down for me. 

As for the B6, I only took 200mg/daily for 5 days around my fertile time (per dr.s advice). I know lots of gals take it for LP defect, but as I was researching it, I also found a number of ladies recommending B50-Complex so the b vitamins are working together...I also love the bonus folic acid!

I hope your symptoms are bfp-ish and it's baby time for you:) Keep us posted:)


----------



## sarahaprosser

Hello, today I am 15dpo!! I'm confused because I have had cramping really bad ever since I started ovulating 15 days ago along with very very sore breast. Then it stopped sometime early yesterday. I now have no symptoms of af showing up however I took a preg test yesterday at 5am and it was neg....Thinking about testing today. It's to late I already have my hopes up. Especially since I don't feel like I am going to start my period and I am very regular....do you think I am jumping the gun here???


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hi girls:hi: how's everyone doing around here? Summer's just around the corner:happydance:

I'm taking a very laid-back approach to TTC at this point...I even THREW away my BBT:thumbup: I'm currently around 3dpo. 
I've been focused on a diet I'm doing with my mom and sister...pretty much HCG. I've lost 9lbs in 12 days and I'm feeling great! My mom has lost 11lbs in 8 days and sister is at 9lbs in 8 days:happydance: yeah! We're not eating any sugar,dairy or gluten...I'm hoping this will not only get the 20 extra lbs. I've been carrying around, OFF! but also no sugar, dairy or gluten may be just the ticket to getting my body ready for a baby.

Update when you can:) xxoo


----------



## Mommabrown

Hey Faith just wanted to update you. AF did come but I had a 28 day cycle so things are getting back to normal. I am still on B6 taking 100 mg once daily but not really to much BD'ing. I am about to enter my fertile window on Sunday and should O sometime next week. 

Rachel How Are you doing?? 



Been thinking about sweets any one heard from her??? My sister will be having her baby any time now and just found out we are having another nephew from my brother and sister-in-law in August. Maybe i'll get some baby dust from one of them and get a bun in the oven too!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Hey Faith just wanted to update you. AF did come but I had a 28 day cycle so things are getting back to normal. I am still on B6 taking 100 mg once daily but not really to much BD'ing. I am about to enter my fertile window on Sunday and should O sometime next week.
> 
> Rachel How Are you doing??
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about sweets any one heard from her??? My sister will be having her baby any time now and just found out we are having another nephew from my brother and sister-in-law in August. Maybe i'll get some baby dust from one of them and get a bun in the oven too!

Glad the B6 is doing the job for you! Nothing worse than messed-up cycles when TTC:hugs: Good luck next week for O:happydance:
I'm currently somewhere in the 2week abyss...AF always arrives between the 22nd & 24th. I plan to test the 25th if she hasn't shown.
I'm currently day 18 of my diet and have lost 11 lbs:) ...feeling really excited to get the remaining 14 off! This diet has been a GREAT distraction to TTC AND I know my body is getting healthier..inside and out...with no sugar, starches or dairy:thumbup: it's been doable:flower:


----------



## mammaspath

I really hope this one sticks! ahhh:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







preggo9.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mommabrown

mammaspath said:


> I really hope this one sticks! ahhh:cloud9::cloud9:

Comgrats Mammspath!! WOOOOOHOO! Praying for a great long 9 months for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey Faith just wanted to update you. AF did come but I had a 28 day cycle so things are getting back to normal. I am still on B6 taking 100 mg once daily but not really to much BD'ing. I am about to enter my fertile window on Sunday and should O sometime next week.
> 
> Rachel How Are you doing??
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about sweets any one heard from her??? My sister will be having her baby any time now and just found out we are having another nephew from my brother and sister-in-law in August. Maybe i'll get some baby dust from one of them and get a bun in the oven too!
> 
> Glad the B6 is doing the job for you! Nothing worse than messed-up cycles when TTC:hugs: Good luck next week for O:happydance:
> I'm currently somewhere in the 2week abyss...AF always arrives between the 22nd & 24th. I plan to test the 25th if she hasn't shown.
> I'm currently day 18 of my diet and have lost 11 lbs:) ...feeling really excited to get the remaining 14 off! This diet has been a GREAT distraction to TTC AND I know my body is getting healthier..inside and out...with no sugar, starches or dairy:thumbup: it's been doable:flower:Click to expand...

WOO HOO Faith 11 lbs down how exciting!!! I hope that you get a sticky bean too!!! Fx for you ladies!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mammaspath: YEAAAHHHHH:happydance::happydance: I hope it's a keeper:hugs: congrats! Is this a SMEP baby? 

MommaB: Thanks for the congrats on wt. loss...it feels soooo good to get those lbs. off. My goal wt. is 118, so just 14 lbs. to go:happydance: I can't wait!!! I'm missing toast, crackers, chips, chocolate...ahhhh. I know it WILL be worth it!
I hope we BOTH get our bfps soon!!


----------



## mammaspath

yes its a smep baby!

faith - congrats on will power.......i could never do it!
 



Attached Files:







preggo10.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mammaspath: YEAAAHHHHH:happydance::happydance: I hope it's a keeper:hugs: congrats! Is this a SMEP baby?
> 
> MommaB: Thanks for the congrats on wt. loss...it feels soooo good to get those lbs. off. My goal wt. is 118, so just 14 lbs. to go:happydance: I can't wait!!! I'm missing toast, crackers, chips, chocolate...ahhhh. I know it WILL be worth it!
> I hope we BOTH get our bfps soon!!

Oh me too! I have baby fever so badly right now. There is a 16 month old little boy at our church and he crawled up in my arms yesterday during service and took a nap. His parents were so baffeled by this because he never let's them hold him to take a nap. Dh was smiling the entire time.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, I hope you get your BFP soon! I understand baby fever:cry::thumbup:

Mammaspath, so happy SMEP worked for you!!! Did you do the legs in the air thing, too?

I'm currently 11dpo-13dpo..not exactly sure. I'll test Sunday if AF hasn't arrived by then. No symptoms to speak of... only different about this cycle NO SORE (.) (.) ..I love this!! I'm thinking the soreness is usually caused by something I'm consuming in my diet. Currently I'm drinking NO coffee (oh, how I miss it!), no sugar, no grains or gluten, no dairy! As I add those things back, I'll have to watch for what affects my cycles! I'm also not having PMS :happydance: again...probably the "no caffeine" thing :) I'm down 12.4lbs. Tomorrow I'll take measurements at my 3 week mark!


----------



## Mommabrown

Happy Memorial Day Ladies! I hope you all are enjoying today! 

Faith how did it turn out?? Has AF shown.

Mammaspath and Rachel how are things with you??


Afm, I think i O'd saturday night but not to sure. I had a huge abundance of EWCM (sat) and it has lingered around since just not as in as much abundance. So we will see what happens. Fx crossed for all of us TR ladies.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Happy Memorial Day Ladies! I hope you all are enjoying today!
> 
> Faith how did it turn out?? Has AF shown.
> 
> Mammaspath and Rachel how are things with you??
> 
> 
> Afm, I think i O'd saturday night but not to sure. I had a huge abundance of EWCM (sat) and it has lingered around since just not as in as much abundance. So we will see what happens. Fx crossed for all of us TR ladies.

Tested bfn today @ 16dpo:( never been late in 18 cycles...all I can assume is it's related to the diet I'm doing?! Just going to wait and see what happens...can't imagine it could still be bfp after 16dpo. Only other thing is maybe I o'd later?! I'm kicking myself for not temping the whole month..ugh! 

Goodluck for your sticky bfp this month!! It's going to happen one of these days!!


----------



## camtex78

Well ladies it's bound to happen for us sooner or later....
Im on cycle #3
CD10 today....2morrow will be exactly 3 months since TR....So time to get the BDING in this week....
I cried myself to sleep when Af showed up and the 19th...OH just held me and said it was ok...And tht it will happen...:hugs:
Today i did a OPK and the second line was very very light so...FXD that we get it right this time...:winkwink:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Cam, good luck this cycle:hugs:

Just wanted to update..AF found me this afternoon:(...moving on to next cycle..sad, but also relieved after seeing bfn this morning...was wondering if I was now starting down a new path of screwed up cycles..the last thing I need to add to my monthly stresses:wacko: :flower:


----------



## camtex78

FaithHopeLove said:


> Cam, good luck this cycle:hugs:
> 
> Just wanted to update..AF found me this afternoon:(...moving on to next cycle..sad, but also relieved after seeing bfn this morning...was wondering if I was now starting down a new path of screwed up cycles..the last thing I need to add to my monthly stresses:wacko: :flower:



i so hope this is my time...fxd for all of us....Mrs.Truth had her TR 2wks before i did and she is showing a BFP already....:dust:...i'm trying not to give up so soon


----------



## mammaspath

faith - so sorry to hear about the bfn..........and no i didn't put my legs in the air.....but that created a funny pic in my head right now!


PRAYERS FOR ALL THE TR SISTERS!

I Am actually doing ok......some mild cramping sometimes but other than that im okay......my hcg came back at 200 last week......my first scan is friday nervous


----------



## camtex78

CD 11 today...OPK lines are more noticeable YAYYYY....Let the:sex:begin...:haha:


----------



## Mommabrown

Ah faith sorry AF showed. 

Mammaspath glad to hear your feeling good.

Camtex it was 4 months of ttc before i got a bfp. Hang in there.
Afm, just kinda hanging here in limbo waiting for these next 10 days to go by.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Mommabrown said:


> Ah faith sorry AF showed.
> 
> Mammaspath glad to hear your feeling good.
> 
> Camtex it was 4 months of ttc before i got a bfp. Hang in there.
> Afm, just kinda hanging here in limbo waiting for these next 10 days to go by.

MommaB, good luck this cycle:hugs: 

I'm thinking of giving soy isoflavones a try:wacko: sounds crazy, but I don't feel that I have much to lose at this point:thumbup:


----------



## Mommabrown

FaithHopeLove said:


> Mommabrown said:
> 
> 
> Ah faith sorry AF showed.
> 
> Mammaspath glad to hear your feeling good.
> 
> Camtex it was 4 months of ttc before i got a bfp. Hang in there.
> Afm, just kinda hanging here in limbo waiting for these next 10 days to go by.
> 
> MommaB, good luck this cycle:hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking of giving soy isoflavones a try:wacko: sounds crazy, but I don't feel that I have much to lose at this point:thumbup:Click to expand...


I'm feeling much better this cycle Faith. NO sore bb's no nothing. I feel great. The B6 has really turned out to be a wonderful remedy for all the symptoms that i was feeling every month. 

You should try it. It is supposed to be the Natural clomid and help with stimulating Ovulation. I don't really think it could hurt anything. I have thought of doing it but then i talk myself back out of it.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommaB, I'm so glad the B6 has worked for you! Who knew that something so simple and cheap could do such things:haha: I hope you get your baby this cycle:hugs:

I did go ahead with the Soy Iso ...typically I RUN from soy, but from what I've been reading, the negative effects on fertility come from constant use rather than 5 days out of the cycle. I chose to do days 3-7 - 120mg/120mg/120mg/140mg/140mg. I'll be taking day 6 tonight and the last tomorrow night:thumbup: so far, I'm not experiencing any major side effects..my face is breaking out:( and I feel a bit more edgy from time to time, but I try to watch for that and catch myself before responding with a quick temper:haha: other than that..I'm sleeping great! We'll see what happens. I hope it will move my O date forward. I typically O on cd 17 or 18..last month I think was cd19! I have plenty of opks to start testing at cd10, which is what some women have experienced...we'll see!! I will probably try several cycles of soy, if necessary, but take a month off in between as to avoid the possible "cyst" side effect, which I know is common with clomid, too!

Also, if you want to join in a chattier thread, come over to: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...l-reversal-ladies-just-moved-wtt-newpost.html

This is a GREAT group of ladies:) Two of our gals over there just had their TR babies in the past week:haha: :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

so i have kinda bad news

my 5w3day scan shows a sac but nothing inside.

im so down today.............
does anyone if progesterone may have a huge part of carrying pregnancy for us tr girls?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mammaspath said:


> so i have kinda bad news
> 
> my 5w3day scan shows a sac but nothing inside.
> 
> im so down today.............
> does anyone if progesterone may have a huge part of carrying pregnancy for us tr girls?

:cry: I'm so sorry...is it possible that it's just too early to see anything:shrug: I just don't know enough about progesterone, HOWEVER, I would absolutely have it checked! It does seem to be a huge factor in many, many pregnancies. Lots of women these days are estrogen dominant because of all the estrogens in our FOOD and plastics etc. Low progesterone is probably a factor for so many women:nope: I hope it's just too early to see anything yet and your little sweetie is stilled getting nestled in:hugs:


----------



## camtex78

opk positive lst night and didn't even to any bding...wth...OH and i were just to tired....suxs:nope:


----------



## resque07

hello ladies long time since i posted after my ectopic in march. i have had two cycles since then the first one was 28 cd and the second one was 23 cd before ectopic i was 32 cd. so far i am on cd 26 today. i always have super sore breast right after o. i do not have the normal super sore breast this month however i got super sensitive and sore and itchy nipple only . dont know if this is just something new or if it could be pregnancy symptom however probably just something new since i just did frer and it is negative. im kinda bummed . i really wanna get preggo and each month is just so depressing. i have had a bad week last week not feeling good i nearly passed out twice i keep getting really hot waves running through my body and nauseated when i get hungry. i just dont feel right my face keeps getting flushed and im so tired i cant even get nothing done around my house on the days i work. i have had cramps for 4 days now like af is coming and on my sides i get preasure cramps that nearly drop me to my knees. i wander if this is just my body healing from ectopic . i also get acne a week before af but my face is so nice right now lol.well i guess i need to just wait this one out. sorry so long ladies thanks for letting me unload on here.


----------



## camtex78

Cd 16 OPK positive again...and im having some mild cramps...like something is wanting to come out from below.i guess u can say pressure:nope:...just going take it a day at a time....


----------



## mrscmom25

Hello,
I am 33 and just had my TR done yesterday at the Cleveland Clinic. I am a little sore, but feel that an opportunity to have another child is well worth the discomfort. I have 3 children and my husband has 2. We were married last 4th of July and both want to have a child together. After making the decision we are now deciding how soon we want to try. Doctor recommended waiting 2 cycles which is fine by us. I think we are not going to actively TTC, just not going to use any BC and see what happens. Anyone have a similar experience with luck?


----------



## jasminep0489

mrscmom25 said:


> Hello,
> I am 33 and just had my TR done yesterday at the Cleveland Clinic. I am a little sore, but feel that an opportunity to have another child is well worth the discomfort. I have 3 children and my husband has 2. We were married last 4th of July and both want to have a child together. After making the decision we are now deciding how soon we want to try. Doctor recommended waiting 2 cycles which is fine by us. I think we are not going to actively TTC, just not going to use any BC and see what happens. Anyone have a similar experience with luck?

This is a dead thread, but your welcome to join us over at the TR thread in TTC groups and discussions it's called "tubal reversal ladies, just moved from WTT". There are plenty of women at different stages of their TTC process and many of us who have been successful and have our TR babies already but most of the ones who post frequently are TTC so you would fit right in. We are a great bunch of ladies who welcome anyone. :flower:


----------



## Emerald1

Just reading the first few post made me smile and a little teary eyed. I am 30 and just had my reversal surgery this last May. So I am only a couple of months into TTC. I have two beautiful children KP(daughter) is 10 on Sunday and EP(son) is 7. I was so young when I had them and I listened to the doctor a little to well when I was having complications with my son. I had a tubal when my son was born 11 weeks early. Several things have happened since. I instantly regretted not trusting myself in knowing that something was wrong. I found out 3 years after that I had a chronic infection and the surgery was not needed. Their father and I fell apart (there is much more to it then that but this was the last straw) and there was nothing left. He has the children well I am in the Navy. My now husband and I spend as much time as we can with my two little ones but am hoping for some more. I found out well I was on deployment that my hormones were severally out of wake and I was more advanced in menopause then I should have been. When I came back I found out that my request for the reversal had been approved and during the work ups found out that I have what is called Tubal Ligation Syndrome. I was heading to menopause a lot faster then a woman my age should be and if I didn't have the surgery this year might loose any chance of ever having another child. 

So here I am and feeling like I am going crazy!!! I conceived my first two without even trying being young and stupid. Now even when I am timing everything just right I'm terrified that it wont happen. I hated myself for the first surgery and it would be a huge heart ache to find out that I might not be able to give the man of dreams and love of my life the children we dream of. 

I've been trying to find a place like this just to find moms who have been here and are lucky enough to have succeeded after this surgery.


----------



## mrobyn22

Emerald...how has it been going? I had my TR done in June 2013 after having them clamped for 7 long years. I have 3 healthy children and am TTC #4 with my new husband who doesn't have any children of his own. I too had no trouble getting pregnant the first three times and did so within the first month of trying. This time around, however, I'm on my 3rd cycle of TTC and am beginning to wonder if it will ever happen. I'm currently about 9-12dpo and AF is due on the 21st. I'm trying to hold off on testing til at least the 21st as I don't want to get my hopes up. I hope all is well with you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Everyone,

I am 36 and DH is 40 had my tubal reversal 3/22/2012. We started ttc 7/2012 and has no success thus far. My GYN had me to a FSH test which came back 6.2 and she said anything under 10 was good. She had me taking prenatal vitamins and now is referring me to a fertility doctor (9/20/13 is the visit dateand our anniversary is on the 21st, 17years married) to see if my tubes are clear. I hope everything is ok. I just don't want my age or the tying of my tubes to hender our blessing of a baby. We are so excited and don't want to be disappointed. Do any of your ladies have any advice or what to expect on this visit? I would like to know what to ask or look forward too. :shrug:


----------



## LLawson

Im 42 and 6 months ago had a Tubal Reversal & just started Clomid!

Hi, Im 42 (will be 43 in December). I have 3 healthy children from a previous marriage 23, 21 and 16.
I of course was in a not so great relationship and decided after my last child to have my tubes tied. That was 16 yrs. ago in Feb. I met the man of my dreams 13 yrs ago. Weve been married for 11 yrs. hes 10 yrs younger than me. We wanted to have a tubal reversal yrs ago but I had a work related issue and after 10 knee/leg surgeries I was finally able to go through with the reversal.
I had that done locally (Im in Ky.) by a very successful doctor about 6 months ago. I ended up having to get a huge incision and not the normal cut(30 staples) because I had alot of fatty tissue and scar tissue around the tubes that he needed to take out. He said my tubes looked great but I would have to wait a full 6 weeks before TTC so everything healed well.
So weve been trying for about 5 months now with no luck. He did tell me with my age he wouldnt let me go very long without trying to speed things up if I didnt conceive quickly.
He just recently started me on 100mg.Clomid I finished that on Thursday so now Im waiting to ovulate and see what happens&#128521;. I have had positive ovulation tests on 4 of the 5 cycles but the doctor said that does not neccesarily mean I did. He said your brain can send signals like you are ovulating and actually produce a positive OPK when in fact you arent. He said it only means a message was sent from your brain (pituatary gland) to the ovary to stimulate the release of an egg. Ive never heard such weird stuff but I guess it makes since. Now I wonder if any of those positive OPK's actually released an agg if any?
I did try IVF about 8 yrs ago and I produced too many follicles so the doctor cancelled and we didnt have that much money to keep doing that so we decided to wait until we could do the reversal. It was 6200 vs. 8500-12000 each IVF cycle. 
Now,one of my only concerns is that my doctor put me on the Clomid and hes not doing any scheduled ultrasounds, he just wants me to keep charting, which Ive done this whole time and see what happens. If I produce too many follicles I wonder if it will hurt my chances this way as well and he started me on 100 mg. it looks like most women start out at 50mg. My only side affect so far has been some headaches and one day of bloating in the beginning so I cant say for sure that was even Clomid since it didnt stick with me.
Has anyone else been in a similar situation or know someone of my age that still successfully got pregnant? Im scared, anxious and my brain is just plain worn out over it all but I dont want to give up especially with time not being on my side.
Thanks!


----------



## jonnanne3

Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my story. I see you are all new here and though this thread has kind of been abandoned, it still has some followers from before. So I didn't want you all to think that no one was reading. I hope my story can give you some hope! 
I had my first child at 16. I got married at 18 and had my next child at 19. My last child (my son) came at age 20. My husband got a vascetomy. My husband had a new found freedom and he decided to use it and we seperated 2 years after the vascetomy. I decided in 1999 that I would get my tubes tied because I thought I was done and BCP just didn't work for me. (I had 2 of my children on BCP) Then in Feb. 2000 I met the best man in the world and we married in April 2001. He is 5 years younger than me and he jumped in with my 3 children as if he was there from day one! He has been the BEST DAD in the world to them. We had discussed having a child but we kinda flip flopped with it for a few years and then we decided in 2005 we wanted to do it. So we started saving for it (as insurance doesn't pay for it and it was $5800) I had my TR on April 12, 2007. 
We started TTC immediately. However my life was turned upside down faster than I could blink! My son had a potentionally fatal accident on his ATV and was med flighted to a major hospital here. He was in ICU for 5 days. He has a ruptured spleen, lacerated liver, broken rib, and a broken leg. I was dealing with him and finally in July he was all better and back to normal! Thank GOD! So as soon as we get him well, in August my father had a massive heart attack and died at his home. It was completely unexpected. So I dealt with that for quite a while. Very depressed for a few months and still deal with it every day, but it has got better over time. We had 2 more deaths in my family within 90 days of my dad. So we had a LOT of stress in our family for 6 months! So as soon as the stress let up.... wouldn't you know..... I got my first on Feb 15th!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!! How exciting! 
Well not really...... No sooner was I getting used to the feeling of being pregnant, I get the huge blow!!!!!!!!!!! On March 3rd, I went in for my scan and as I was laying on the table the technician says to me " I don't see a gestional sac" I lost it! I knew something was wrong for a while since I started spotting about 1 week prior to the scan, but I was praying it was implantation. I was wrong. I lost my baby on March 6th 2008. This was the first of 5 losses. The last one being on Christmas Eve 2010. I finally told my husband that I could not do this anymore! We had all the tests done and everything was 100% ok! My tubes (though short) were open and I was ovulating GREAT! Hubbies swimmers were 100% GREAT! So I wrote it off that it just wasn't meant to be. I told him that I wanted to get the ablation done because my cycles were horrible! He asked if we could hold off unit I was 40 and then we would stop. I was 38 and turned 39 2 months later. So I agreed. Our second grandchild was born on March 3, 2011. We found out we were pregnant on March 29, 2011. Our precious miracle baby was born Nov. 29, 2011! After all we went through getting pregnant with her, we decided that we were not going to try for anymore. My hubby had a vascetomy in March 2012. Then my cycles started getting horrible again, but 10 times worse than before! So I talked to my dr about the ablation and he said we could try it, but my cycles were so bad, he didn't know if that would help. We opted for a hysterectomy. I kept my ovaries so I wasn't forced into menopause. Our little girl is so loved by us and our children and our grandchildren too! She is the apple of her Daddy's eye! I am glad he asked me to wait and I am glad I listened! LOL! 
Anyway, I am sorry for the long winded post. I just wanted to give you ladies some hope that it can and will happen when you least expect it! Don't give up hope! I started at 35 with short tubes (3 and 2.5) and then at 39 with short tubes, it happened! I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope your journey is short and very sweet! :hugs: and TONS of BABY :dust: to you all!


----------



## brighteyez73

:happydance:Ok ladies its been a minute but I have good news I have a BFP!:bfp: My HCG level is 91% and my progesterone is 11.5. I am so excited but have to recheck on Friday! I went to the fertility doctor on last week for initial visit and now this week I am pregnant never got to finish the rest of the visits.:dohh: God is so good! Wish me continue blessings ladies.


----------



## Smiley1981

I love reading all yours stories it's nice to find people that know what we're all going though. I've been searching for information about women that have had tube reversal surgery. I've recently had my TR surgery 12/11/13 and I'm obsessing over ttc I guess I'm just afraid it won't work since I want another baby badly. I'm 32 and I have 3 children 15,11,9 I had my children when I was very young and didn't have much money my husband and I never planned a pregnancy it always seems to happen when we couldn't really afford much so after my third pregnancy happening 7 months after my second we decided to get a TL. Over the Summer my husband almost died he was involved in a hit and run accident while on he riding his motorcycle he hit the ground while he was driving 60 mph he was on life support and almost didn't make it. After a ton of praying God answered our prayers now our life's have been changed forever my husband gave his life to The Lord and We decided we wanted a bigger family so now were ttc . I would love to get updates about your life's ttc. I'm just going to pray for everyone that their dream of having a baby comes true.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My story isn't typical. I had my tubal reversal September 24, 2013, had my first cycle October 15, 2013, and got pregnant two weeks later. I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## anjie27

I am new I just had my tubal reversal on March 4th and I have one more week until its been a month since the surgery and luckily around that time or about a half a week to a whole week I should be ovulating and have been given the clear by the doctor who did my surgery to ttc as soon as I get a positive opk


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> I am new I just had my tubal reversal on March 4th and I have one more week until its been a month since the surgery and luckily around that time or about a half a week to a whole week I should be ovulating and have been given the clear by the doctor who did my surgery to ttc as soon as I get a positive opk

Congrats on your TR! Come join us on the TR thread in the TTC Groups & Discussions boards! :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

anjie27 said:


> I am new I just had my tubal reversal on March 4th and I have one more week until its been a month since the surgery and luckily around that time or about a half a week to a whole week I should be ovulating and have been given the clear by the doctor who did my surgery to ttc as soon as I get a positive opk

momtastic.com/ttc-groups/470581-tubal-reversal-ladies-just-moved-wtt-960.html
Here is the link to the active thread. Hope to see you there!


----------

